# Cube in Motion (Touren, Urlaub, Sonstiges)



## MilkyWayne (15. August 2011)

hier einmal das Gegenstück, das keinen puren "prospekt" darstellen muss 

hier könnt ihr eure Bilder von Touren, Bike-Urlauben etc. zeigen, auch wenns mal nicht zwingend ein Cube auf dem Bild ist, gibts nichts auf die Finger.

Auch Texte sind in Angemessenem Umfang gestattet, und sollte es mal zuviel werden, hätte ich ganz gerne lieber wieder den einsatz der "bilderpolizei " statt den der Mods, dann klären wir das auf die schnelle selbst.


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

na dann  auf gehts 



mal was älteres, als Startschuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. August 2011)

Danke, das ist hier wohl nötig..


@mzaskar: Sehr schön!


----------



## Neo_78 (15. August 2011)

So das ist doch mal ein Interessantes Thema
Da hab ich auch gleich mal ein Foto.






Letz Fetz!!


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. August 2011)

@neo: sehr sehr nett, das schaut mir stark nach Artgerechter Haltung aus!

@topic: Nachdem ich es jetzt wohl verkaufen werde, aus Zeit und Ambitionsmangel und früher oder später auf ein Hardtail umsteigen werde, zeige ich hier noch einmal mein Aktuelles Trek, ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir den fehlenden Würfel


----------



## beuze1 (15. August 2011)

> Heute, 00:54 ..Eck1992..gut dank des neuen zensur exzesses verabschiede ich mich mal, mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich nächstes jahr nochmal zum "vorbeischauen", ob das ganze mal aufgehört hat... bis dahin.. ride on und viel spaß mit den bildern die nicht gelöscht werden
> __________________
> Ride on



Heute, 12.20 
*Was den, schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei..
Wenn nur alle so konsequent wären, könnten wir vielleicht was bewirken..*

*Wir sollten UNS unseren "Zeigt her eure Cubes" nicht madig mache lassen und "Ihn" zum reinen kostenlosen Werbeblock für Cube werden lassen. Denen gehen wir eh am Arsch vorbei, sobald das Bike bezahlt ist.Da gehören unsere Cubes hin, mitsamt dem Einsatzgebiet, wo Sie bewegt werden ob nun auf jeden Bild ein Bike drauf ist oder nicht.
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wir sollten UNS unseren "Zeigt her eure Cubes" nicht madig mache lassen und "Ihn" zum reinen kostenlosen Werbeblock für Cube werden lassen*


 
 Unterschreib!
Nichts gegen Dich Eck - aber 2 Gründe gegen das momentane Posten im neuen Fred hier.

1. Hat Beuze bereits genannt
2. Den Thread hätten wir eigentlich längst haben können. Nach der ersten Zensurwelle war unter anderem auch das ein Vorschlag (den ich seinerzeit befürwortet hatte). 
Die Masse an Usern war aber dagegen. Warum sollen wir dann nun nachgeben - wenn die Mehrzahl der Nutzer dem Mod./Admin egal ist...kann er mich auch mal am A*** lecken! 
Basta! Ein Wort der Versöhnung würde so manchen hier milde stimmen - aber dank des neuen Threads läufts ja wieder für den Mod. 
Ein wenig mehr "Kampfgeist" hätte uns sicher gut getan!


----------



## lolo-bike (15. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> heute, 12.20
> *was den, schon wieder ein jahr vorbei..
> Wenn nur alle so konsequent wären, könnten wir vielleicht was bewirken..*
> 
> ...


100% word


----------



## CAPITO (15. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Heute, 12.20
> *Was den, schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei..
> *


----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

ich denke auch , wir sollten nicht so schnell das handtuch werfen und es den mods etc. leicht machen - die lachen sich doch ins fäustchen ...
ausserdem gibt es doch schon die  "cube in action" galerie ... da könnten die ganzen bilder dann ja eig. auch rein ....


----------



## Landus (15. August 2011)

> ich denke auch , wir sollten nicht so schnell das handtuch werfen und es  den mods etc. leicht machen - die lachen sich doch ins fäustchen ...
> ausserdem gibt es doch schon die  "cube in action" galerie ... da könnten die ganzen bilder dann ja eig. auch rein ....


Würde ich auch sagen, der "Zeigt her eure Cubes"-Threat läuft nun schon ewig, und bisher hat sich niemand beschwert, auserdem sollte ein Forum doch vor allem für die Mitglieder gemacht sein. Was interessiert es mich, wenn hier ab und zu mal ein Besucher reinschaut, weil er Cube-Fotos sehen will, und dann enttäuscht ist, weil er mehr Urlaubsbilder sieht als reine Bike-Fotos. Für sowas gibt es die Herstellerseite.

Auserdem, mal ehrlich, was macht unser Hobby aus? Sauteuere Räder, die nur da sind, um gut auszusehen? Was ist so spannend an einem Threat, in dem nur ein Bike nach dem Anderen zu sehen ist? Immer vor der selben weißen Kellerwand im Kunstlicht...

Es mag zwar sein, dass der Threat-Titel "Zeigt her eure Cubes" nicht genau zum Inhalt passt, aber es ist auf jeden fall sinnvoller, als für jedes Cube-Modell in jeder Ausstattung einen "Zeigt her", einen "on Tour" und einen "In Action"-Threat zu eröffnen. 
So wie es immer war, so soll es auch bleiben. 

Ein einziger Threat für gemischte Fotos und Gelaber Wer ist noch dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erich17 (15. August 2011)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, aber ihr beschwert euch, daß euch alles im "zeigt her euere Cubes" zensiert wird. Man macht euch einen Vorschlag, ein User setzt dies sofort in die Tat um und eröffnet einen neuen Thread. Und was macht ihr daraus - ihr missbraucht ihn nur mit Mist und Offtopic.
Na ja, irgendie kann man manchen Leuten einfach nicht helfen

3 Bilder die zum Thread passen - 6 x Offtopic Dreck - das sagt ja wohl alles

Sorry, aber das muss auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

was regst du dich auf ? soll  jetzt jeder  "juhu, ein voschlag" - schrei´n und sei ne eigene meinung an den nagel hängen ??? machst du´s dir immer so einfach ??  deine  sache . -


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. August 2011)

wie gesagt ist nur ein vorschlag und die möglichkeit sollte euch gegeben sein, was mein verschwinden und die konsequenz angeht habe ich gesagt ich bleibe noch, bis mein bike den bikemarkt wieder verlassen hat und wollte nur die möglichkeit bieten


----------



## Erich17 (15. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> was regst du dich auf ? soll  jetzt jeder  "juhu, ein voschlag" - schrei´n und sei ne eigene meinung an den nagel hängen ??? machst du´s dir immer so einfach ??  deine  sache . -



Ich reg mich da gar nicht auf - IHR incl DIR regt euch doch auf !
Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen evtl einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen wo ihr euere Diskussion über die Zensur führen könnt - da könnt ihr eueren Offtopic Mist schreiben so viel ihr wollt. Aber ihr Missbraucht ja regelrecht jeden Thread !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Ich reg mich da gar nicht auf - IHR incl DIR regt euch doch auf !
> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen evtl einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen wo ihr euere Diskussion über die Zensur führen könnt - da könnt ihr eueren Offtopic Mist schreiben so viel ihr wollt....


 Klasse Idee Erich. Noch einen Thread.  
Entweder liest Du Dir alles von Anfang an durch - oder einfach mal...
Und aufregen ist gar kein Ausdruck - wir sind angepi**t. 
Im übrigen habe ich Dich als hier alles über die Jahre lief nicht wirklich
bemerkt.  
Sorry - aber nun so "kluge Ratschläge"...ist echt das letzte was wir jetzt noch brauchen......


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. August 2011)

Erich, wir haben ja einen solchen Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539099

Ich glaube unseren Unmut haben wir jetzt höflich in diesem Kund getan. Mein Vorschlag wäre -> back to Hobby, geile Alpenbilder, coole Flachland Cube Szenen, oder sonstige Pics posten . Ich bin auch ziemlich angenervt, aber all das Aufregen bringt leider momentan nichts. 

Just my 2 Cents.

Joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (15. August 2011)

So bevor es zuviel zu leses gibt, mal noch ein Bild in Artgerechter Cube Haltung





Vinschgau im März!!  
Im September geht es wieder dort hin


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre -> back to Hobby, geile Alpenbilder, coole Flachland Cube Szenen, oder sonstige Pics posten .


 Gute Idee, also wie gehabt:
 ich sach da nur *"zeigt her Eure Cubes"*


----------



## homer.buddy (16. August 2011)

so ein bike ist zum fahren da nicht zum fotografieren. kein mensch hat was gegen bilder aber so manch einer hier fährt doch lieber ne tour um bilder zu machen. das hat doch nix mehr mit biken zu tun. wenn ihr richtig biked habt ihr gar keine kraft mehr für die ka***


----------



## OIRAM (16. August 2011)

*Man, man, man, hier ist ja was los. 
Ich mach meine Bilder immer mit ner Cam, nie mit dem Bike.
Vielleicht solltest Dir mal ne Cam suchen, die nicht so schwer
 ist, dann kannst die noch heben, auch wenn Du schon schwach bist. Klar machen die meißten hier bei ner Tour, Bilder. Und wenn Sie "richtig" fahren, eben nicht. Nicht jeder Postet jeden Tag, Bilder, also kannst Du homer.buddy davon ausgehen, dass wenn keine Bilder von "XY" da sind, derjenige "richtig" am Biken war.
Außerdem gibts doch genug Aktionbilder, hier.
Bitte Füttert mich.
Schönen Gruss aus dem Krankenhaus, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. August 2011)

@Mario: Mein Kommentar zu Buddy Homer .... Hunde die bellen, biken nicht.


----------



## blutbuche (16. August 2011)

........


----------



## beuze1 (16. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Gute Idee, also wie gehabt:
> ich sach da nur *"zeigt her Eure Cubes"*



*Ja..
wir werden die Spur halten..
hier möchte ich schon aus stillem Protest keine Bilder einstellen..
*
.
.


----------



## JDEM (16. August 2011)

Gute Idee der neue Thread, sozusagen geschickt die blöde Diskussion umgangen!

Hier noch altes Material auf nem Cube:


----------



## Themeankitty (16. August 2011)

So, jetzt möchte ich mal meine Urlaubsbilder von letzter Woche, aus dem Pustertal (Olang) zeigen.






Am dritten Tag ging´s auf zum Kronplatz:





Auf dem Kronplatz hat man wircklich eine goile Aussicht! Panoramasicht de luxe!




(Aussicht Richtung St. Lorenzen)






(Aussicht Richtung Sextner Dolomiten)



Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir und meinem Reaction

















Insgesamt besitz ich mein Reaction jetzt 3 Jahre und es war immer ein teuer Begleiter, und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Pannen! 
    Danke mein liebes Reaction! 

P.S: Im Pustertal hab ich Zahlreiche Cube Hardtails (davon ca. 5 Reaction)und 2 Elite HPC gesehen. 
Fullies hab ich 1 Stereo HPC Team; 1 Sting HPC Blackline; 1 Ams 150Sl oder 130Sl(zu spät gesehen)

MfG Juli


----------



## blutbuche (16. August 2011)

richtig schöne bilder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkenkratzer (16. August 2011)

@ Themeankitty
Schöne Fotos und schöne Gegend  Und mit dem Wetter hat ihr ja offensichtlich auch Glück.


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. August 2011)

sehr nett! da wird man glatt neidisch


----------



## Landus (17. August 2011)

Yay, net schlecht Kitty, da könnte man richtig neidisch werden.....upps, schon passiert

Naja, jetzt biste wieder zurück im langweiligen Mittelgebirge, ohne Mega-Panorama, dafür mit viel zu verblockten Trails

Mal sehen, ob am Wochenende was geht


----------



## Cortina (17. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> So, jetzt möchte ich mal meine Urlaubsbilder von letzter Woche, aus dem Pustertal (Olang) zeigen.



*Goile Bilder  Topomobbing vom Feinsten *


----------



## Themeankitty (17. August 2011)

Danke      
BTW: Ich bin jedes Jahr in Olang im August 
Jetzt im Oktober muss ich mir unbedingt ein Cube All Mountain kaufen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. August 2011)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> so ein bike ist zum fahren da nicht zum fotografieren. kein mensch hat was gegen bilder aber so manch einer hier fährt doch lieber ne tour um bilder zu machen.
> das hat doch nix mehr mit biken zu tun. wenn ihr richtig biked habt ihr gar keine kraft mehr für die ka***


 O. k. - Ich war heute also mal wieder nicht richtig Biken. 
38 km mit Pausen, damit man wieder Kraft bekommt - wenigstens kurz die Kamera nach oben zu reissen. 
Das Wetter meinte es (fast) zu Gut - Sonne pur & 29° Celsius.
Also lieber auf in den Wald - da um Treplin war es neulich doch so schön.
Und da gibt es doch sicher auch einen Weg zurück - ohne durch das 
Unterholz krauchen zu müssen? Probieren - auf geht´s! 
*Kurz vor dem Wald in Treplin - noch eine reizvolle Lichtung.*



*Aber da hieß der Wald mich mittels "Triumpfbogen" auch schon Willkommen!*



*Mittendrin in der schattigen, waldigen Gegend zwischen *
*Treplin - Jacobsdorf - Rosengarten - Booßen.*



*Grobe Richtung muss reichen - bin ohne GPS. *



*Von diesem "Teich" hier geht also das Fließ los. *
*Gute Tiertränke.  Möchte hier lieber nicht zum Nightride. *



*Laufgräben und Stellungen - 1945 lässt wohl immer noch grüßen? *



*Kann man schön "spielen" - wenn man kann...*



*Mich hat es dann dabei gelegt - Ergebnis: *
*Rechte Kniescheibe leicht blutig (Pedale eingeschlagen) - *
*linke Wade ca. 50 Cent großer Hautverlust. *
*Und eine Erfahrung reicher.  *
*Nicht alle Äste machen knackend Platz....*
*Ein Stück weiter war noch mal so eine ehemalige Stellung.* 



*Aber alles herumirren half nix - es gibt keinen fahrbaren Weg *
*nach Booßen oder grobe Richtung Rosengarten zurück.*
*Überall enden die Wege (da offensichtlich nicht mehr genutzt) *
*im Nichts. Es bleiben maximal im hohen Gras Spuren von Tieren*
*und / oder dem Jäger. Das beschriebene sieht dann so aus:*



*Also halbwegs zurück nach Treplin *
*(grobe Richtung wie gesagt) - von da neben der B 5 zurück*
*nach Frankfurt (O).*
*Erste Spuren einer möglichen Zivilisation *
*ließen mich bald hoffen - aus dem Wald wieder *
*raus zu finden. *



*Und tatsächlich - nachdem ich eine Rotte Hirschkühe samt *
*Hirsch (ca. 12 Tiere) beim äsen auf ca. 50 Meter Entfernung *
*gesehen hatte, erblickte ich nach einigem Hin & Her die mir*
*bekannte Lichtung vom Anfang der Tour. *
*Was bin ich froh - dass Vertreter der Marke **Rotwild *
*Fluchttiere sind - die kamen mir ganz schön groß vor. *
*Alles wurde letztlich gut - und ich bin wieder daheim....*



Eine Trinkflasche mehr wäre bestimmt heute besser gewesen - 
wollte aber den Rucksack aus Bequemlichkeit nicht mitnehmen.
Gut - nächstes mal bike ich vielleicht richtig - aber nur vielleicht.


----------



## stereorider84 (18. August 2011)

Komm gerade von meiner Wald,Wiese und Matsch Tour.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. August 2011)

wurzelgeist schrieb:


> posten doch jetzt die leute alle hier ?????????????????????????


 Kann ich Dir nicht sagen - ich habe es getan....denn letztlich wäre der Beitrag nach hier verschoben worden. Kann er auch gleich hier rein.
Außerdem ist die Sache nach der Stellungnahme des Mod. für mich erledigt - "the show must go on!"
BTW - lasst es jetzt bitte nicht wieder in endlosen pro & contra Diskussionen enden - das geht im Talk besser. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es endlich mal wieder Kommentare zur eigentliche Sache 
(zu den Fotos, der Stecke, der Gegend, dem Bike usw.) geben würde. Deshalb bin ich im Forum! 

Und weil wir gerade davon sprechen:
@Themeankitty - Kati hat es schon gesagt - richtig schöne Bilder! 
Das Blau ist immer so erfrischend... 
Meine Fotos sind im besten Fall "Grün"


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Komm gerade von meiner Wald,Wiese und Matsch Tour.



wo war der Matsch 

@ Spuri schön das du wieder Bilder postest  aumen: 
manchmal möchte ich auch mal wieder flach fahren .... gerade wenn die Motivation am Boden und das Gewicht an der Decke ist .... dann sind die Berge bei mir schei$$e steil 

achja, findest du das grüne den wieder wenn es in der Wiese liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomsteg (19. August 2011)

Fast zu schön (und zu lang) für eine Feierabendrunde

Nach gut 900 hm vom Wandberg ...




... mit Blick auf den zahmen und wilden Kaiser ...




... ins Inntal




... in einer lauen Abendstunde kurz vor Beginn eines herrlichen Almwiesentrails.


----------



## fatz (19. August 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> kurz vor Beginn eines herrlichen Almwiesentrails.


wo bist runter? da hat's einen ganze menge hammermaessiger trails.


----------



## tomsteg (19. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wo bist runter? da hat's einen ganze menge hammermaessiger trails.



Hatte um die Uhrzeit (Startzeit dort oben 19:15) leider keine Zeit mehr für Trailsuche und die Vorlage von Deinem Kollegen Blum gab nur den ersten Almwiesentrail her. Aber das Trail-Potential habe ich schon gesehen und werde es bei späteren Ausritten sicher erkunden.


----------



## fatz (19. August 2011)

wenn magst koemma da auch mal miteinander fahren. schreib mir einfach eine mail.
sonntag haett ich im moment noch nix vor....


----------



## stereorider84 (19. August 2011)

> wo war der Matsch



zuerst im wald un dann am Bike.


----------



## tomsteg (21. August 2011)

Zuerst wars a bisserl warm, dann wurde ich aber mit Blaubeer-Landschaft und -Kuchen entschädigt. 




Getoppt wurde das alles mit einer super Aussicht ...




... und eine Abkühlung wäre auch möglich gewesen.




Die Aussicht wurde besser ...




... und der abschließende Trail stillte das das übrig gebliebene Verlangen des Mountainbikers.




Einfach eine Super-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. August 2011)

*Es war jetzt nicht ganz einfach, ein Plätzchen für meine Urlaubsfotos zu finden 

 Hoffe mal ich habe die richtige Nische gewählt.*

*Also, mein Urlaub begann damit,*





*dass ich meine Ice Spiker vergessen hatte* 







*Aber ich hatte Glück, es wurde wärmer und ich konnte endlich Gas geben 

*
*In der Regel ging es gemütlich hoch*
















*...und spaßig runter 

*

















*...oder auch mal kreuz und quer durchs Gelände*





















*Und bei der Verwandtschaft musste ich mich natürlich auch mal blicken lassen 

*











*Aber von Zeit zu Zeit habe ich auch einfach nur die geniale Landschaft bewundert 

*















*Und jetzt ist er schon wieder vorbei der Urlaub, obwohl er gerade erst angefangen hat 

*


----------



## JDEM (21. August 2011)

Tolle Gegend und Bilder! Wo warst du denn da unterwegs?


----------



## marco_m (21. August 2011)

@ barbarissima

wow tolle Bilder hast du mitgebracht  
Ist da unter anderem auch Arosa mit dabei ?

Gruess Marco


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2011)

Hallo Bärbel,

sehr schöne Bilder, wir freuen uns richtig drüber. Weil wir starten erst in 11 Tagen,da kann ein bizzl Vorfreude und den "Munde wässerig" machen ja nicht schaden, oder?

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. August 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> @ barbarissima


 Urlaub - muss schön gewesen sein - und hier hast Du (fast) nix verpasst... Nische getroffen.


----------



## barbarissima (21. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Tolle Gegend und Bilder! Wo warst du denn da unterwegs?


Alle Touren starteten in Ischgl. Von da gings ins Jamtal, über den Endurotrail zur Alp Trida, zur Heidelberger Hütte, zur Friedrichshafener Hütte etc. 





marco_m schrieb:


> @ barbarissima
> 
> wow tolle Bilder hast du mitgebracht
> Ist da unter anderem auch Arosa mit dabei ?
> ...


 
Arosa ist nicht dabei. Das fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung 


Für dich alten Freerider haben sie in Ischgl übrigens auch ein paar hübsche Trails im Angebot


[yt=Ischgl Trails]HzlQhrAwJWs&feature[/yt]



kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo Bärbel,
> 
> sehr schöne Bilder, wir freuen uns richtig drüber. Weil wir starten erst in 11 Tagen,da kann ein bizzl Vorfreude und den "Munde wässerig" machen ja nicht schaden, oder?
> 
> Stefan


Ihr macht doch einen AlpenX oder? Das wird bestimmt genial 

 Fahrt ihr zufällig von Oberstdorf nach Riva? Ich habe auf dem Weg zur Heidelberger Hütte einige Crosser getroffen, die auf der Route unterwegs waren.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Urlaub - muss schön gewesen sein - und hier hast Du (fast) nix verpasst... Nische getroffen.


Da habe ich ja Glück gehabt 

 War anfangs schon leicht verwirrt


----------



## kubitix (22. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr zufällig von Oberstdorf nach Riva?



Wir starten in Garmisch, vielleicht aber auch in Partenkirchen. Da wir nichts vorgebucht haben müssen wir das Hotel noch aussuchen. 

Das Ziel steht eigentlich schon fest,
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/prezzi_deu.php

ich warte nur noch auf den Anruf von Guido (Cortina) ob´s klappt.

Stefan


----------



## Firstkiller (22. August 2011)

So bei dem Schönen neuen Thema hier wollt ich auch mal noch meine Alpencross Bilder vom Juni/Juli mit euch teilen.

Fernsteinpass




die Grüne Grenze




immer weiter und weiter gehts




Bis nach oben 




hier her




und dann runter




mal das Bike




und was fürs Auge







und was für den Magen




Und hier gehts die Montozzo Scharte hoch




und hier mal der Weg vom Gavia runter




ich könnt noch so viele Bilder dran hängen aber trotzdem kann man dieses Erlebniss nicht in Bilder oder Worte packen.


----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2011)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> So bei dem Schönen neuen Thema hier wollt ich auch mal noch meine Alpencross Bilder vom Juni/Juli mit euch teilen.
> 
> 
> die Grüne Grenze


 
Da war ich auch 







Hast du noch ein paar Bilder vom Fimberpass? Habe mich die ganze Zeit, während ich mein Nudelsüppchen geschlürft habe, gefragt, wie es auf der anderen Seite aussieht


----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wir starten in Garmisch, vielleicht aber auch in Partenkirchen. Da wir nichts vorgebucht haben müssen wir das Hotel noch aussuchen.
> 
> Das Ziel steht eigentlich schon fest,
> http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/prezzi_deu.php
> ...


 
Ja für so ein Ziel kann man sich auch ruhig mal ein paar Berge rauf- und runterquälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2011)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> und was für den Magen


 
Sieht aber nicht sehr magenfreundlich aus  Was ist das


----------



## BigA (22. August 2011)

So in meinem Urlaub auch nicht Faul gewesen und den Würfel durch den Wald geschubst.....
































Das ganze war so rund um Reutlingen . 

Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen ein wenig .

Gruß Alex


----------



## andi_tool (22. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sieht aber nicht sehr magenfreundlich aus  Was ist das



das sieht nach rohem Fleisch aus....

Hoffentlich haben die das vor dem Essen gegrillt..


----------



## fatz (22. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sieht aber nicht sehr magenfreundlich aus  Was ist das



totes tier


----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2011)

Hatte gehofft, dass er was von gräuchert oder luftgetrocknet oder so schreibt 


*@BigA*
Die Bilder gefallen


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2011)

Kaninchenfilet 


das arme Hoppeltier kam ins Schaltwerk


----------



## cytrax (22. August 2011)

Sieht irgendwie roh aus  aber was solls, in der not....


----------



## Themeankitty (22. August 2011)

Totes gewürztes Tier


----------



## Firstkiller (23. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, dass er was von gräuchert oder luftgetrocknet oder so schreibt
> 
> 
> *@BigA*
> Die Bilder gefallen



Ja ich hab noch paar Bilder vom Pass Richtung Griosch, ich such sie mal raus und stell se hier rein. Hier schon mal zwei 






Und es ist ne Gekochte, Gesalzene und dann eingeschweißte Schweinshaxe ! Outdoorfutter ! war unser essen kurz nach dem Passo dell alpe bevor es den Gavia hoch geht.
So sieht se verpackt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2011)

Mahlzeit


----------



## cytrax (23. August 2011)

Da bleib ich lieber beim guten alten EPA


----------



## Firstkiller (23. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Da bleib ich lieber beim guten alten EPA



Die Haxe war a Traum nach den 10 Riegeln der Vortage !


----------



## marco_m (23. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Für dich *alten* Freerider haben sie in Ischgl übrigens auch ein paar hübsche Trails im Angebot



HÄÄÄÄÄ ??? Was meinst du da mit alt ????


----------



## kubitix (23. August 2011)

So ich zeig jetzt auch mal guten Willen,

nachdem Bärbel und Firstkiller hier so schöne Bilder gepostet haben, die uns für unseren AX so richtig den Mund wässerig machen, hak ich den "Zeigt her Fred" ab. (Beuze, komm laß gut sein, wen´s hilft besuch ich dich und wir trinken ne halbe zsam.)

Wir waren heute nochmal auf einer Runde zur Bergstrasse, um auf dem Rückweg am Hbf Darmstadt unsere "INTERNATIONALE FAHRRADKARTE" zu erwerben, schließlich müssen unsere Bike´s und natürlich auch wir, von Riva zurück nach Garmisch kommen. Gut man könnte das fahren, muß man aber nicht.

Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich natürlich auch Bilder gemacht, ich kann das trotz intensivem radeln, man was bin ich für´n Kerlchen.

Nagut ehrlich das Bild hat WildWeibchen gemacht.




Wir ham nochmal kurz im Fürstenlager verbeigeguckt, steht noch alles, aber Bärbel, der Fürst war immer noch net da.




WildWeibchen, bei Zeig her mein Cube




und natürlich WildWeibchen bei, Cube in Motion (Touren,****,*****)




Denk-mal




während der Fahrt nach Darmstadt wurde uns dann noch eine Gratis-Vorstellung von zwei Freeridern bei einigen Trainingssprüngen geliefert, ganz ohne Eintritt.


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2011)

Mensch Kubi, bei den vielen Trainigseinheiten hätte ich auch keine Sorge euch mit dem Rad auch wieder zurück in die Heimat zu schicken  So zum ausrollen, versteht sich 
Ich nehme an, Ihr seid trainigshalber auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken einen Klettersteig hoch oder das ein oder andere Geröllfeld runter  und habt an die Familienpackung Oropax für´s Matratzenlager gedacht  Dann kann ja eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen 
Vielleicht könntest du ja noch den Laptop in den Rucksack quetschen und uns einen Livebericht abliefern, der uns vor Ehrfurcht in die Knie zwingt  Wir würden euch zum Dank auch immer lecker Fresspakete hinterher schicken oder evtl. auch mal ein Paar frische Socken 

Gruß an WildWeibchen: Sie macht sich echt gut als Denkmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2011)

> während der Fahrt nach Darmstadt wurde uns dann noch eine Gratis-Vorstellung von zwei Freeridern bei einigen Trainingssprüngen geliefert, ganz ohne Eintritt


 
Das mit den Freeridern kann einen auch mal ganz depri machen  Wenn man selber gerade seinen ganzen Mut zusammen raffen musste, um einen Abschnitt zu nehmen und dann preschen sie an einem vorbei, als gäbe es nichts Leichteres auf der Welt


----------



## Dämon__ (24. August 2011)

Schau dir auch mal den Federweg an den die haben, der schluckt auch einiges weg.


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> HÄÄÄÄÄ ??? Was meinst du da mit alt ????


 
Ööhhhm ja wie soll ich sagen 

 Alt... wie routiniert, passioniert, erfahren, professionell, locker, Bescheid wissend, fachmännisch, cool oder so


----------



## andi_tool (24. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das mit den Freeridern kann einen auch mal ganz depri machen  Wenn man selber gerade seinen ganzen Mut zusammen raffen musste, um einen Abschnitt zu nehmen und dann preschen sie an einem vorbei, als gäbe es nichts Leichteres auf der Welt



Bist Du da runter Bärbel? Respekt - würde ich glaube ich nicht machen....


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2011)

Ich habe nur fotografiert


----------



## kubitix (24. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Ihr seid trainigshalber auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken einen Klettersteig hoch oder das ein oder andere Geröllfeld runter


, ham wer jemacht! Wir sind gestern sogar extra mit dem Zug von Darmstadt heimgefahren, um dass auch mal zu üben.



barbarissima schrieb:


> und habt an die Familienpackung Oropax für´s Matratzenlager gedacht  Dann kann ja eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen


Das ist nicht notwendig, WildWeibchen macht ja vieles mit, auch mal 1-2 Nächte im Zelt oder Auto. Ihre Bedingung für´s mitfahren war aber eindeutig. HOTEL!!!!!!!!!!



barbarissima schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest du ja noch den Laptop in den Rucksack quetschen und uns einen Livebericht abliefern,


 Da muß ich dich enttäuschen, ich nehme nicht mal ein Smartphone mit, sondern ein älteres Handy, da hält der Akku lang genug und ausserdem ist so ein bizzl Abstand von der "Rasselbande" hier auch mal net schlecht. Freut man sich noch ein bizzl mehr auf´s heimkommen.



barbarissima schrieb:


> Gruß an WildWeibchen: Sie macht sich echt gut als Denkmal



Ausgerichtet.


----------



## jan84 (24. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Schau dir auch mal den Federweg an den die haben, der schluckt auch einiges weg.



Erfahrungsgemäß fahren "die" dir auch auf dem Starrbike um die Ohren . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Dämon__ (24. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß fahren "die" dir auch auf dem Starrbike um die Ohren .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



die gibt es bestimmt...
es ist aber doch schon ein Riesen Unterschied ob HT oder Fully mit 180mm Federweg.Beim HT sollte man die Technik schon beherrschen das verzeiht keine Fehler.


----------



## jan84 (24. August 2011)

Das gilt aber letztendlich auch nur bei schnellem geradeausgerumpel. Je technischer desto unwichtiger wird der Federweg, irgendwann stört er sogar, dann hat man die vorteile nurnoch durch die damit meistens einhergehende höhere Steifigkeit und die flacheren Winkel.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Dämon__ (24. August 2011)

Wir sprechen ja vom fahren und nicht vom trialen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. August 2011)

Die Übergänge sind doch fließend


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> ...das verzeiht keine Fehler...


Genau wie mein Chef & meine Frau....

 Bilder - da fühlt man sich glatt an die "alten Zeiten" erinnert....

*Bei uns 31° Sonne & 28° Schatten. Früh noch Gewitter bei 19°.*
*Verrücktes Wetter!  Es hätte heute ruhig Schattiger sein können. Durst! Nach 25 km war Schluß und*
*  *
*mit alkoholfreiem, vitalisierendem  Gerstensaft angesagt. *
*Der Mineralien wegen. *
*Nur schnell noch ein paar Fotos von der Tour (Umgebung).*


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2011)

Hi Spuri, 
das dritte Bild gefällt mir besonders


----------



## beuze1 (24. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Beuze, komm laß gut sein, wen´s hilft besuch ich dich und wir trinken ne halbe zsam



*Betrachtet Euch als eingeladen,
Tour & Bier auf meine Rechnung *


----------



## Dave-o (24. August 2011)

...neulich am Wegesrand...


----------



## sepalot (24. August 2011)

*04.07.*​ 
Wow 



, nach langem Warten ging es dann die letzten Wochen doch sehr schnell, das der Zeitpunkt kam, dass wir uns wieder zum Freeride Festival ins österreichische Saalbach-Hinterglemm aufmachten 



. Es war auch die Gelegenheit eine Großzahl der sächsischen Biker wieder zu sehen 



. Der Hammer dieses Jahr war, dass wir doch über 20 Leute waren - dies hat gereicht, fast alle Ferienwohnungen, bis auf eine im Haus zu beziehen 



.​ 
Montag war der große Tag. Einkaufen, das Bike fit machen (ja Leute, das macht man eigentlich zu Hause 



) und alles Sachen soweit es geht zusammenpacken. Wer weis, wie Verschleißreich die Woche werden würde, also das andere Bike "ausschlachten".




​ 
Am Vorabend der Abfahrt, schön alles verstaut und siehe da, da würde noch was reingehen 



.




​ 
*05.07.*​ 
Ein Traumausblick am Morgen. Sonnenaufgang überm Chiemsee. Letztes Jahr war ich ein wenig später dran als ich die Stelle mit meinem Auto passierte - da schaute man hier direkt in einen glutroten Feuerball und ein roter Steifen spiegelte sich im ruhigen Seewasser - echt Traumhaft 



. Wenn der Tag so startet, wie soll er dann erst enden? 




​ 
Na endlich werden die Berge angenehm hoch 



. Und fast am Ziel schlägt auch das Wetter wieder ins Positive um 



.




​ 
Die Bikes sind auch schon alle bereit zum Ausreiten.




​ 
Die ersten Fahrten sind gemacht. Das Hanzz schlägt sich auch super im Hochgebirge 



. Tja, hab ich mich doch vor einem Jahr auf den hiesigen Trails in das Bike verliebt und es hat angehalten, bis ich es mir ein dreiviertel Jahr später gekauft habe 



.




​ 
Hunger macht sich breit. Einkehren auf der legendären Pfefferalm 



.




​ 
Das Wetter ist sehr gut und der Würfel kann sich bei einer Pause sonnen.




​ 
In Hinterglemm fängt man an an allen Ecken das Festival auf zu bauen. Hier gräbt man so langsam die Strecke für den Dualslalom in den Hang.




​ 
Sauber!




​ 
Die Zimmermänner bauen mit Hochdruck am Airstrike-Gelände. Ein stetiger Holzduft liegt in der Luft .




​ 
Schade, so wie letztes Jahr. Eigentlich war ja die Sprache davon, dass dieses Jahr der Bach übersprungen werden sollte.




​ 
Der Nico - alter Hanzzer - am Basteln.




​ 
Beläge schleifen. Nico-San: Auftragen - Polieren 



.




​ 
*06.05.*​ 
Gleich geht's los, dann fliegt die Kuh.




​ 
Die Webcam hat's auch öffentlich dokumentiert. Warten bei knapp über 0°C - brrrrrrr 



.




​ 
Heute hat man einen wirklich guten Ausblick in die Bergwelt 



.




​ 
Blick rüber zum Kitzsteinhorn.




​ 
Fragt halt! Ja, spaß machts! 














​ 
Einer jungen Dame den Foto in die Hand gedrückt und dann kann's los gehen 



.




​ 
Der Aufstieg zum Hackelbergtrail lässt uns in der Zwischenzeit ganz schön schwitzen ...




​ 
... in der strahlenden Sonne ...




​ 
... auf schmalen Pfaden ...




​ 
... bei bombastischer Aussicht 









.




​ 
Jetzt geht es ein wenig technisch auf dem Singeltrail weiter.




​ 
So der Beginn des Hackelbergtrail ist erreicht. Bei schönem Bergpanorama und der Blick auf das Ende in Hinterglemm 



.




​ 
Pause nach dem Flowerlebnis auf der Hackelberg-Alm. Gösser Radler rulez! 




​ 

*



*​ 
Während sich die Truppe auf Avalanche-Art 



 für den letzen Teil bereit macht ...




​ 
... muss ich frühzeitig ins Tal um vorne die Bremsbeläge zu tauschen 



 - fast auf der Trägerplatte der Beläge zu bremsen - kein Spaß 



.




​ 
Dann geht's weiter.




​ 
Die Dualstrecke wächst.




​ 
Ich dachte immer da sitzt a Männla mit Atemschutzmaske 



.




​ 




​ 
Blick rüber auf den Hackelbergtrail .




​ 




​ 




​ 
Der Becher wird immer voller.




​ 
Päuschen bei bester Aussicht .




​ 




​ 
Der Höllentrail.




​ 




​ 

Die Bahn hat zu - es wird wieder fleißig geschraubt. Der Abend, wie der Morgen 



.




​ 
Echt ekelhaft, was da für Suppe im Nico seiner Bremse (original Formula The One vom Hanzz) ist. Bremsflüssigkeit ganz schwarz!?! :kotz:




​ 
*07.07.*​ 
Schneller als ich schauen kann und bis die Anderen (großer Teil) bereit sind sitz ich schon mit Frichte und Rob im Bus vom Marko und es geht bei sehr warmen Wetter nach Leogang rüber. Noch nie da gewesen. Alles sagen es wird super. Also ausprobieren! 








​ 
Geri, Andi, Micha, Nico und Stefan machten sich auch an diesem Tag zu einer Freeride-Tour auf 



. Ein Hanzz im Bikepark Leogang und eins auf den Trails .




​ 





​ 
Leogang von oben - auch sehr schick. Na dann start ma halt mal auf der Freeridestrecke - dem "Flying Gangster" 



.




​ 
Mit ner kühlen Blonden im Getriebe läuft's gleich noch mal so gut 



.




​ 
Tobi rockt den Park.




​ 




​ 
Mal sehn ob er es macht ...




​ 
... na klar, ist ja kein Hindernis 





















.




​ 




​ 
Hanzz auf der X-Line.







​ 




​ 
Der Abstecher nach Leogang hat sich echt gelohnt 



.




​ 
Schöne Strecke.




​ 
Da fühlt sich so ein Hanzz auch ganz wohl 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Hier gibt es einfach geile Naturtrails.




​ 
Gel Geri, das was man an so einem Tag einfach braucht: Schläuche, Multitool, Luft und Naturradler 



.




​ 
Leogang ist over - alles sind platt. Blick aufs Groß Glockner Massiv.




​ 
Frank, Tom, Andi, Geri, Ingo, Stefan und Marian nebst Gattin und Hund und ich lassen den Tag bei einem schönen Sommerabend auf dem Spielberghaus mit Blick auf den Schattberg (X-Line) ausklingen 






.




​


----------



## sepalot (24. August 2011)

*08.07.*​ 
Über Nacht ist doch so fast plötzlich das Festivalgelände aufgebaut worden - Guten Morgen FF2011!





Heute schaut das Wetter nicht ganz so sonnig und warm aus - aber das schaut im Moment echt nur so aus!​ 
Dann schlendern wir mal eben übers Gelände und schauen mal, was wo ist und was es so gibt.​ 






​ 




​ 
CUBE ist auch mit seinem neuen DH'ler "Two15" da. Na des müss ma dann mal fahren 



.




​ 




​ 
Das Airstrike-Gelände ist so gut wie fertig.




​ 
Schade, dass dieses Jahr, nicht wie angekündigt der Bachsprung realisiert wurde 



.




​ 
Dieses Jahr wird zwar wieder vom großen Hausdach auch gestartet. Jedoch wird nicht wie letztes Jahr auf dem zweiten Haus gelandet sondern dieses übersprungen 



! Gut es ist auch neu gebaut worden und ist nicht mehr ganz so hoch, wie das Alte, dass da noch letztes Jahr stand 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Echt geil, dass Knolly-Bikes jetzt über den Importeur von 5TEN auch in Europa zu haben sein werden 



. Man kann nur sagen - geile Bikes - ob DH oder FR! Fahren Jungs - und Mädels!!! 














​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Heilkräuteralpenblumenweg kannst dir stecken ... Two15 ist angesagt! 








​ 
Gutes Rad ... lässt sich schön fahren, schluckt alles gut weg, sicheres und agiles Fahrgefühl ... aber man muss auch zugeben es sticht nicht besonders heraus.




​ 




​ 









​ 
Sauber muss auch sein 



.




​ 




​ 
Fischi und Tschugg ...




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Rechts kommt auch schon unser Marko angeschossen ...




​ 




​ 
... yehaaaa ...




​ 
... go go go ...




​ 
... nice!




​ 
Fischi. Team Ghost heute mit Fullys am Start.




​ 
Ich muss mal schnell weg um das Gold zu holen ... alles coolen Räder von dem Wochenende kaufen. 




​ 
Steffi Marth (rechts) ...




​ 




​ 
The sun is shining ...




​ 
2. Platz: Helene Fruhwirth / 1. Platz TREK GRAVITY GIRL Steffi Marth / 3. Platz Steffi Telscher




​ 




​ 
2. Platz: Team GHOST Guido Tschugg / 1. Platz Hannes Slavik / 3. Platz Team Ghost Johannes Fischbach




​ 






*09.07.*​ 
Panne 



 ...




​ 
... egal ... Roadgap gucken 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Ganz schön geschafft - hoch über Leogang.




​ 




​ 
Ja kleiner, der Stefan macht gleich was, für des gibt's Schimpfe bei den Eltern 



 ...




​ 
... rein mit dem Kopf in das kühlende Nass 



.




​ 




​ 
Das Panorama ist schon sehr fein 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 





Der Nico will noch weiter rauf 



.




​ 




​ 
Noch mal durchstarten lieber Hanzzrider ...




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Am Abend, frisch geduscht und mit flüssigem Profiant kann es zum Contest gehen.




​ 
Die Fahrer warten hoch über den Dächern.




​ 
Amir Kabbani am Start.




​ 
Hier fliegt der Erste schon übers dach 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Amir Kabbani im Wallride ...




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Der Franzose Yannick Granieri.




​ 




​ 
5. Platz: Tomas Zeyda / 2. Platz: Thomas Genon / 1. Platz Team MONGOOSE Amir Kabbani / 3. Platz: Nikki Leitner / 4. Platz: Team COMMENCAL Yannick Granieri




​ 




​ 
*10.07.*​ 
Der Ingo mit der professionellen ... Kehrbesenreinigung.




​ 
Die Truppe wartet gespannt in der sengenden Hitze auf unseren Starter ... und da kommt er schon herangeschossen.




​ 




​ 




​ 

Echt gute Zeit.




​ 




​ 
Der Chefredakteur der Freeride ...




​ 
Bobby Root will es auch dieses Jahr wissen und möchte möglichst die Krone aufbehalten.




​ 
Tobi halten ...




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
... geil, was für ne Zeit. Jetzt nur noch schauen, was der amtierende König macht.




​ 
Kommt ...




​ 




​ 




​ 
... und schlechtere Zeit.




​ 
Tobi gewinnt! Bobby Root ist geschlagen! Wir feiern!




​ 
Unser neuer Speedwheele-König Tobi. 




​ 
Hoch lebe der neue König.




​ 
GRATULATION 




​ 




​ 
Profifahrer und Sieger unter sich: Tobi, Tschugg und Knecht.




​ 




​ 
Die letzten Blicke auf die Bergwelt.




​ 




​ 
Unterwegs bekommt der König noch standesgemäß seine Krone.




​ 



Ihr seht, fahren, fahren, fahren war angesagt und es hat sich kaum jemand gefunden, der unterwegs auf den tollen Trails fotografieren wollte - naja ... is nicht jeder der Fotoknipser .​ 
Viel mehr Bilder gibt es hier (es würde den Fred sprengen):​ 
*http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2011/FF_050711.htm*​ 
*http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2011/FF_060711.htm*​ 
*http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2011/FF_070711.htm*​ 
*http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2011/FF_080711.htm*​ 
*http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2011/FF_090711.htm*​ 
*http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2011/FF_090711b.htm*​ 
*http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2011/FF_100711.htm*​ 





​


----------



## sepalot (24. August 2011)

Nach der Woche Saalbach war erst mal länger Pause. Doch nach drei Wochen (die Knie tun nicht merh weh und der Regen hat sich auch mal wieder aus dem Staub gemacht), musste ich dann doch mal wieder aufs Bike - aufs Tourenbike 

Das Fichtelgebirge war die erste Wahl - dieses Jahr war ich noch nicht am Kornberg .






Gefällt mir nach wie vor ... mein Fritzz ist genau so schön wie das Hanzz 






Tschechien ist hier nicht mehr weit. 


















Fast oben - die Skipiste hoch feuert alle Körner raus. 












Auch nach langer Zeit ist man hier nicht wirklich willkommen  


















Dann gehn wir halt zum Turm nebenan  


















Dann kanns losgehen - der längste und geilste Trail in der Region wird unter die Stollen genommen  












Der neue Biketransporter wurde auch mal getestet. Auch wenn der Innenraum noch nicht aufs Bike angepasst ist ... weils Wurscht is ... Rädchen einfach reingestellt 









So, mal sehen, wann die paar Bilder aus Frankreich online gehen ​


----------



## ben1982 (24. August 2011)

Bild entstand am Gardasee Richtung Pregasina und dann weiter auf den Nino Pernici auf 1600hm. Das Cube ist ein AMS 130 Team, war ein Leihbike. Bin wirklich positiv vom Cube überrascht worden. Habe zuerst ein 2011er Stereo ausprobiert (war mir zu träge und der Hinterbau zu straff). Das AMS hingegen ist ein Top Allrounder, für jeden was dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (24. August 2011)

Wie immer herrliche Bilder von dir Sepa. Kollegen von mir waren eine Woche vor euch in Saalbach und hatten leider nicht so geniales Wetter.


----------



## Geospiff (25. August 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

richtiger Fred, falscher Fred, noch'n Fred... mir egal - ich poste mal hier....

Als Lago di Garda Novize möchte ich einfach mal ein paar Bildchen einstellen. Leider hat es nur 2 Touren gereicht, da die Family ja auch noch bespasst werden musste, aber ich denke das ist zukünftig ausbaufähig .

1. Tour / Passo Bordala
Start und Ziel Pannone




Aufstieg....




Monte Stivo




Passo Bordala




Trails




 2. Tour / Passo Rocchetta und über Molina zurück nach Riva
Aufstieg Ponale




Punta dei Larici




Panne zwischen Rocchetta und Guil




Pause mit Spendenbox




Zwischenstopp Lago di Ledro




Was soll ich sagen... es hat geschmerzt!
Sowohl die Muskeln als auch der Abschied am Sonntagabend.
Aber ich bin mir sicher - ich komm wieder - absolut geile Gegend!!
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Firstkiller (25. August 2011)

Geile Bilder von allen und Dank Sepalot weiß ich wo ich nächstes Jahr hin muss.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. August 2011)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Geile Bilder von allen und Dank....


 - Es leben die Bilderposter, es lebe der neue König! 
Man was für eine Flut an speichelanregenden Fotos. 
Was man mit manchen Bikes alles machen kann - und ich mache mir wegen ein paar 
Wurzeln in die Hose.  Also Leute...
Einziger Wermutstropfen - ich komme heute wohl nicht mehr zum Arbeiten - wenn ich die Bilder noch, und noch & wieder ansehe


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. August 2011)

@all geniale Fotos, tolle Storys
Extra  für Sepalot für die Wahnsinnsmühe....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## heizer1979 (25. August 2011)

dank dir sepalot für diesen absolut genialen report


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (25. August 2011)

@ Geospiff

Aha, Lago di Ledro. Die Tour bin dies Jahr auch gefahren. Echt genial!!!


----------



## JDEM (25. August 2011)

Scheinbar fehlen da viele Bilder mittlerweile...


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2011)

Mann o Mann Sepi, was für eine Bilderflut  Bin ganz hin und wech  und um ehrlich zu sein, wäre ich jetzt auch reif für einen Bikeurlaub in den Bergen  Die Chefin wollte mein Vorhaben aber leider nicht unterstützen 

Nächstes Lob geht an Geospiff für seine Lago Fotos  die einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen laufen lassen 

Und der letzte Daumen geht an ben1982, der mit seinem Mut zum einzelnen Bild gezeigt hat, dass es auch mal klein und fein sein darf


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Scheinbar fehlen da viele Bilder mittlerweile...


 
Glaube ich nicht. Ich muss immer noch 5 Minuten scrollen, um ans untere Ende der Seite zu kommen


----------



## Friecke (26. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Scheinbar fehlen da viele Bilder mittlerweile...


 
Ich mußte gestern auch viele Bilder einzeln anklicken, damit sie angezeigt wurden. Das liegt bestimmt an der Anzahl super Bilder von Sepi, der damit wohl einen Forenrekord gebrochen hat. 
Sicherlich ist die Software darauf nicht ausgelegt, und hat "vergessen" einen Seitenumbruch zu machen. Dann geht irgendwann der Speicher in die Knie. 

Ich denke dies wäre mal ein sinnvolles Betätigungsfeld für einen Mod, anstelle dessen, was hier kürzlich abgelaufen ist.

Dank an alle Bilderposter


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. August 2011)

Geospiff schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen... es hat geschmerzt!
> Sowohl die Muskeln als auch der Abschied am Sonntagabend.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher - ich komm wieder - absolut geile Gegend!!
> Gruß
> Frank



Bei uns war der Abschied heute Morgen. Beinahe wären wir uns da ja über'n Weg gelaufen .

War ne schöne Zeit ... Fotos werden in einem der vielen Freds folgen.


----------



## Cortina (26. August 2011)

Jörgiiiiii Ihr seid gut angekommen wie ich lese 

Ich will wieder zurück 

Liebe Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich will wieder zurück
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Guido



Ich auch  .... aber das Beste ist: I'll be back . Super war's mit euch Beiden .


----------



## Geospiff (27. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bei uns war der Abschied heute Morgen. Beinahe wären wir uns da ja über'n Weg gelaufen .
> 
> War ne schöne Zeit ... Fotos werden in einem der vielen Freds folgen.



Dann werd' ich nächstes Mal wohl besser auf die Würfel-Fahrer aufpassen müssen 
Wobei ich mich bei euren Bildern manchmal frage ob ich überhaupt ne Chance hab euch zu treffen..... scheint mir manchmal ne andere Leistungsklasse zu sein - aber vielleicht dann in Riva beim Käffchen, da kann ich auf jeden Fall mithalten.....
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Cortina (27. August 2011)

*So mein lieber Sepi, mal ein Dickes Lob für die Bilderstorry 

.....und.....nein ich werde jetzt nicht alle 128 Lagobilder posten 

ABER Dein Kontigent an Liftfahrten ist dann wohl für dieses Jahr ausgereizt 
Ab sofort wird wieder gestrampelt 

@Geospiff, keine Angst bei uns kann jeder mitkommen, was nicht fahrbar ist wird geschoben und mal im Ernst, ne schöne Bergwanderung ist doch durch nichts zu ersetzen 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (27. August 2011)

*So die 6 Tage am Lago mit Jörg und Tina sind leider vorbei

Resümee sind 6200hm bergauf und 7700hm bergab, dabei überwiegend nur Trails bei 220km Gesamtstrecke.

Am ersten Tag gings gleich nach der Ankunft zur Malga Grassi, bei angenehmen 40 Grad im Schatten gings über die Asphaltstraße aufwärts




bis zum nächsten Kiosk Eis essen 




Am zweiten Tag war der Monte Stivo Trail dran von dem ich leider nur Bilder habe als wir uns auf der Malga Zanga mit den Mädels getroffen haben.




Am dritten Tag gings auf den Altissimo, außer Jörg und Tina, Ago und ich waren noch Iuri, Fabio und Fabio und Elisa dabei.
Los gings an der Seilbahn die Iuri gar nicht gefällt 




Oben angekommen und fertig zur Abfahrt




erst mal zum Lago schauen




und Gruppenfoto machen




Die Truppe auf der noch leichten Auffahrt zum Rifugio Graziano




und der schweren Auffahrt zum Altissimo bei angenehmen 38 Grad 




Endlich oben




Riva




Jörg und Tina




Fabio, Fabio und Ago




Juri schon ganz ungeduldig, "Müssen die immer soviel Essen und trinken "




Die Mädels auf dem ersten Stück des 601er




Am nächsten morgen gings relaxed über die Farradpiste




die Ponale hoch








Jörg und sein Kurschatten der die ganze Zeit hinter ihm herrante 




Lake Jump 




und Lake posing...oder "Zeig her Euer Cube" 




Als Jörg dann noch die Kette riss war er richtig sauer




So sehr, dass er erst mal ein paar Kids in den Lago schubste 




Am nächsten Morgen hatte Jörg dann noch einen Termin beim Zahnarzt, Dr. Iuri und sein Assistent richten das schon 




Danach gings auf den Anaconda Trail (Bike 07/11 Seite 98).
Super Trail und super flowig, zumindest für das Blut in den Adern  
Das Ding ist sacksteil!!!!!
























Am letzten Tag noch schnell ein Klassiker, Bocca Dei Fortini, immer wieder schön!!!!




















Super geile Zeit und viele neue Erkenntnisse, z.B. dass Jörg unter einer Art von Horizontal Phobie leidet 
Ist es eben oder weit und breit nix im Weg geht gar nix mehr aber die SACKSTEILEN UND VERBLOCKTEN TRAILS GEHEN OHNE PROBLEME 

Nach jeder Tour gings zur Stammbar an den Lago und ab in den See zur Ar...Bombe 
Scheeeeeeee wars




Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Themeankitty (27. August 2011)

@  Guido 
Top


----------



## beuze1 (27. August 2011)

*Hallo Guido,
Klasse Bericht von einer tollen Woche..
Superschöne Bilder wie einst im "Zeigt her.."
gerade richtig denn am See ist heute Dauerregen angesagt ...

Aber was ich nicht verstehe..
Warum fährt Tina immer in weißen Strumpfhosen..
*


----------



## mtblukas (27. August 2011)

Ich will auch


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. August 2011)

Das Scrollrad dürfte jetzt zwar kaputt sein, aber egal...geniale Bilder auf den letzten Seiten!!!


----------



## Geospiff (27. August 2011)

Grad dabei den Trennungsschmerz zu überwinden, da kommen die nächsten Bilder rein die ein volles Déjà-vu erzeugen 

@Guido
Tolle Bilder die Lust machen auch mal die Altissimo/Balso Seite zu erkunden. Ein kleiner Trost für mich dass ihrauch mal schieben musstet...

LG
Frank


----------



## sepalot (27. August 2011)

uiiiiiii guido - echt scheeeeeeeeeeene Bildla 

aber die Temperaturen die ich da lese sind der Grund, warum ich nie um diese Jahreszeit da runter will


----------



## cytrax (28. August 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> uiiiiiii guido - echt scheeeeeeeeeeene Bildla
> _
> aber die Temperaturen die ich da lese sind der Grund, warum ich nie um diese Jahreszeit da runter wil_l



Wär mir socgar egal für die super geile Landschaft. Nächstes Jahr will ich da auch hin


----------



## sepalot (28. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wär mir socgar egal für die super geile Landschaft. Nächstes Jahr will ich da auch hin


 
die Landschaft gibts ja das ganze Jahr über ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. August 2011)

Ich steh auf 30°C+ mir machts nix aus. Dafür hasse ich alles um die  Temperatur die Hummeltitten erzeugt, also bei mir schon 20°C+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Höchsttemperatur bei der Arbeit war letzte woche in der Spätschicht 56°C  Ich fands angenehm, nur die Maschinen haben nen Hitzschlag bekommen und  haben gestreikt


----------



## st-bike (28. August 2011)

So dann will ich meine Zurückhaltung auch ein wenig überwinden. Schließlich habe ich ja nicht gesagt, dass ich in diesem Thread nie posten werden. Aber manche Fotos müssen einfach raus. 

Ich war am WE im Montafon. Die erste Tour am Freitag ging erst einmal zum Beginn der Silvrettahochalpenstraße





Dann ging es weiter in Richtung Stausee Kops. Zwischendurch gab es wunderschöne Aus- und Tiefblicke ins Montafon.






Kurz vorm Stausee zweigt dann endlich ein Schotterweg ab. War doch bis hierher alles Asphalt. Meine armen Reifen 





Am gegenüberliegenden Hang schraubt sich die Hochalpenstrasse zum Vermuntstausee.
Endlich am höchsten Punkt.





Die Scheidseen bei der 





richtig: Heilbronner Hütte





Abwärts ging es natürlich über einen Trail





Und dann nur nicht den Abzweif zum Silbertaler Winterjöchl verpassen.





Und wieder über die Grenze zurück ins andere Bundesland





Mit fahren war hier allerdings nicht viel. So ne Schieberei ist echt ätzend





Nachdem endlich wieder die normale Position am Rad eingenommen werden konnte, habe ich keine Fotos mehr gemacht - wir essen zeitig 
67,5km und 1717hm 5h 40min
Am nächsten Morgen war dann die angekündigte Kaltfront da. Dauerregen und tief hängende Wolken. Besonders warm war es auch nicht. Wie hat sich das geäußert? Auf der Silvretta-Hochalpenstrasse war Schneekettenpflicht! Leute wir haben August.
Wenigstens ließ nachmittags der Regen nach und ich entschloss mich für einen kurzen Bergsprint nach Bartholomäberg.





Die Kettenpflicht war wohl berechtigt.





Das Wetter wurde zusehends besser und die Sonne war schon wieder da.





Runter ging es über tolle ganz einfache Wiesentrails, die nur noch ein wenig rutschig waren.
17km 740hm 1h30min

Schliesslich war heute wieder Kaiserwetter. Und weil das Panorama umso schöner ist, wenn oben noch Schnee liegt, wollte ich noch einmal hoch hinaus.





Da oben liegt wirklich noch Schnee und das Panorama beeindruckt schon jetzt.










Das Wetter könnte nicht besser sein.





Uns so langsam konnte ich auch schon Tuchfühlung zum Schnee aufnehmen










Man könnte fast denken, die Dolomiten sind hier auch um die Ecke.





Endlich am Ziel - Lindauer Hütte. (mein persönlicher Fotofavorit vom WE)












Nach der Einkehr auf der sonnenüberfluteten Terrasse ging es über ein paar bei der Auffahrt entdeckte Trails spassig ins Tal.






Nur vor dieser Schlüsselstelle habe ich verweigert.





Und was sagt Berta dazu?





Ätsch ich kann hier bleiben und du musst wieder heim!

28,2km 1180hm 3h

So das war mein Kurztrip übers WE. Viel Spass beim Ansehen und Nachfahren.

VG Stephan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...viele neue Erkenntnisse, z.B. dass Jörg unter einer Art von Horizontal Phobie leidet


Tut mir leid Joerg - d. h. dann wohl "Einreiseverbot" an der Brandenburgischen Landesgrenze. 
Man was für eine tolle Zeit Ihr hattet. Neid. Und tolle Fotos lassen uns wenigstens in Ansätzen teilhaben. 
Schön, dass es bei einigen im Forum auch so genial klappt - sich mal zu treffen. Da sind wir Nordleuchten schon etwas bescheidener dran. 
Aber immerhin - wir brauchen keine Platzangst in der Seilbahn auszustehen.... Nochmal  für die story!


beuze1 schrieb:


> Aber was ich nicht verstehe..
> Warum fährt Tina immer in weißen Strumpfhosen..


 Gut das Joerg die Protektoren dran gelassen hat - wer weiß, wie weiss es dann geworden wäre....
Nun sollten auch ein paar Fotos vom Flachland folgen - ich blamiere mich gern auch ein anderes mal....nachdem St-Bike auch wieder das Blaue vom Himmel ge....nein...gepostet hat, gibt es genug zum gucken für heute...


----------



## cytrax (28. August 2011)

@ St-Bike WOOOOOOOOOW Hammer Bilder und die Landschaft zum


----------



## xerto (28. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> @ St-Bike WOOOOOOOOOW Hammer Bilder und die Landschaft zum



unterschreib


----------



## sepalot (28. August 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> So das war mein Kurztrip übers WE. Viel Spass beim Ansehen und Nachfahren.
> 
> VG Stephan


 
das werd ich - bestimmt! - hatte dies dieses jahr schon mal fast auf dem Plan gehabt 

so wie auf den bildern lieb ich das: unten alles grün und oben schöne weiße bergspitzen . ab wieviel "hm" gab es schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (28. August 2011)

@sepa: gestern abend war ich auf 1360m da war nichts, weiter oben waren die Baumspitzen angezuckert. Heute war der Schnee so ab 1550m aber nur noch im Schatten. Die Sonne hat brutal gewärmt und auch im Schatten war der Schnee nicht von langer Dauer. Es waren ja immerhin 10°C und mehr.


----------



## Cortina (28. August 2011)

*Stephan super schöne Bilder und klasse dass kaum Cubes zu sehen sind  

Die kennen wir ja schon von www.cube.eu 

So muss ein Foto Fred aussehen, egal wie er heißt 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## st-bike (28. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Stephan super schöne Bilder und klasse dass kaum Cubes zu sehen sind
> 
> Die kennen wir ja schon von www.cube.eu
> 
> ...



Guido hast recht, ich werde beim nächsten Mal mit schwarzen Balken arbeiten.


----------



## beuze1 (28. August 2011)

*Ja so ein Sonntag will genutzt werden..

In der Früh um 8




Gehts gleich von Anfang an richtig zur Sache




Immer höher schraub ich mich.




Ne kleine Pause fürs Cube




Der Pass läst sich zum ersten Mal sehen




Aber erst muss diese Wand überwunden werden.




Das Joch kommt näher.




Weiter weiter




Am Schluss gehts nur noch zu Fuß








Endlich oben




Eiskaffee




Es riecht nach Schnee.




Lohn der Plagerei








Es geht ab.


*


----------



## Cortina (28. August 2011)

Beuze, mehr mehr mehr von den "Zeigt her Eure Touren Bildern"   

...auch wenn das mit dem Schnee echt heftig ist während bei uns knapp 40 Grad sind


----------



## Landus (28. August 2011)

Soo, heute hat es mal wieder Kitty, Flecky und meine Wenigkeit auf die Kösseine verschlagen. Ziel war ein schönes verstecktes Waldstück, das viel Raum für Spielereien und Mutproben bietet

Vor allem dieser Felsen hier hatte es uns angetan:










Check: Jap, das ist ja wirklich steil







Später hat sich dann sogar Flecky mit seinem 125er getraut:







Wer findet den versteckten Biker im Bild?






Das Gelände läd dazu ein, stundenlang zu Spielen:






Hier sogar ein schönes Video, das ganze hat schon etwas von Trial:



Felsen gibts ja genügend:







Keine Angst, die tun nur so als ob sie da runterfahren





Danach ging es hinauf zum Kösseinehaus, wo schon ein frisches, kühles Radler auf uns wartete. Kurz vor der Abfahrt:





Dann ging es abwärts über den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg und zu Abwechslung über den sogenannten Püttnerstrail. Nach ca. 100 Metern erwartet einen dort schon die Schlüsselstelle: eine ca. 50m lange megasteile Rampe mit Felsen übersäht:


Auch hier kommt leider nicht rüber, wie steil es wirklich ist, aber egal.


Dann ging es noch über einen schönen flowigen Trail richtung Heimat, bis auf einmal Flecky mitten im Wald ne Kette gefunden hat. Leider stellte sich heraus, dass es seine eigene war






Zum glück hatte ich mein neues Topeak-Minitool dabei, das dann auch gleich mal eingeweiht wurde:







Verdammt praktisch das Teil...







Geschafft. Kette wieder drauf, alle wieder glücklich, MacGyver wäre stolz auf uns







Uuund zum Abschluss noch eins als wir wieder in der Zivilisation zurück waren:






Soo, damit hätten wir es wieder für dieses Wochenende, würd ich sagen


----------



## Schabo Marc (28. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Verdammt praktisch das Teil...



Jetzt weiß ich auch wofür dieses Teil ist, hab mich schon immer gefragt was das soll.


----------



## Cortina (29. August 2011)

@Landus, tolle Fotos und super Trail 

Auf dem zweiten Video würde ich es *etwas* mehr laufen lassen sonst kann es passieren, daß Dein Voderrad den einen oder anderen Stein nicht mehr überfahren mag 

Wenn Kitty allerdings häufiger mit Dir unterwegs ist, weiß ich nicht ob da noch ein All Mountain ausreicht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2011)

So liebe Freunde des gepflegten Mountainbikens,

ich poste jetzt mal die Gardaseefotos hier.

*Anreise*

Das Auto ist gepackt ... hier würden noch ein paar Räder reinpassen , unglaublich was in so nem Mondeo reingeht.




Dann folgte die lange Fahrt zum Gardasee, aber nicht ohne einmal die Autobahn bei Füssen gründlichst inspiziert zu haben.




*Tag 1*

Endlich angekommen am Gardasee, hat es uns nicht lange unten gehalten. Bei schnuckeligen 40 °C ging es rauf zur Capanna Grassi.




Bei den Temperaturen hatte Cheffe Mitleid mit uns und motivierte mit einer Runde Wassereis.




Jede Quelle wurde als kurzer Boxenstop genutzt ...




... denn es ging unermüdlich aufwärts.




Noch ein paar Meter und die Capanna Grassi ist in Sichtweite ...




... und belohnte mit einer tollen Aussicht.




Für uns gab es eine Riesenportion Spaghetti Bolognese und Vino Rosso  als plötzlich Guidos Handy Klingeling "Hier Iuri, ich bin in der Nähe von Tenno und komm mal kurz die 600 hm zu euch rauf". Kurze Zeit war er mit seinem 19 kg Bomber da und inhalierte seine Nudeln mit Gulasch. 




Das gute ist, wenn man erstmal oben ist - geht es wieder runter .




So erzählte man uns - aber zu den Trails mussten wir noch ein wenig raufkurbeln (mit der ganzen Spaghetti im Bauch )




Zu gucken gab es aber genug.




Und tendenziel ging es ja auch runter ... eh rauf ... oder doch runter ?








Geschafft, die Protektoren angeschnallt und ab auf die Flowtrails.




Das war schon recht steil und verblockt. Und während Gudio das mal alles so locker wegsteckt, treibt es mir ollen Taunusreiter so manchen Schweiss auf die Stirn  (und das war nicht nur wegen der Hitze ).




Die Experten fuhren voraus, ich versuchte dran zu bleiben.




Allerdings musste ich so das ein oder andere Mal stehen bleiben, um die Eindrücke zu genießen.








Da schaust Du in aller Ruhe auf den Lago und plötzlich zischt es hinter Dir .... die Mädels ... knallen mit Warp 10 die Abfahrt runter  .




So gefällt das. Hier waren wir an der Festung oberhalb Riva angekommen, die des Nächtens in der italienischen Tricolore erstrahlt.




War ein schöner Trail bis hierher , da freut sich auch Iuri.




Tja, was jetzt kam ist langweilig. Pizza, Pasta, Vino Rosso satt. Man muss sich ja auch mal stärken.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2011)

Tag 2

Heute sollte der Monte Stivo fällig sein. Dazu muss man aber erstmal einiges raufkurbeln (im letzten Bild wo Iuri und Guido zu sehen sind, der linke Berg im Hintergrund).




Und da es über 2h rauf ging, wurde jede Quelle zur Rast und Erfrischung genutzt.





In der Nähe der Malga Zanga trennten sich die Wege der Mädels und von uns. Während sich die Mädels schon den Wein in den Kopp gekloppt haben , mussten wir unsere Räder noch weitere 200hm bei absurder Hitze rauftragen .
Oben angekommen war ich echt im A ... llerwertesten ... und mein Freund Guido ??? wie aus dem Ei gepellt. Unglaublich .




Bis hierhin waren es also 1400 hm.




Die Belohnung: Ein echt toller, aber auch steiler Trail. Wer findet den Guido ? 




Nach einem Sturz (man lernt ja noch und dank Protektoren nichts passiert) und einer geilen Abfahrt erwartete uns die Malga Zanga. 
Immer wieder schön hier.




Iuri kribbelte es schon wieder "Jungs trinkt aus, ich will biken."




Zum locker werden, noch ein Tee.




Und ab ging die Post in einen sacksteilen und verblockten Trail.













Cheffe benutzt die Treppen .




Boah, war das krass. So was war ich noch nie vorher gefahren. Mag für den ein oder anderen kalter Kaffee sein, aber mir hat es das Adrenalin und das Grinsen nur so in dem Kopf geschossen. Und platt war ich ... meine Herren. Das waren knapp 1100 hm Trail runter ... mehr hätte ich konditionell nicht wirklich vertragen. Aber die Hauptsache: Ohne Sturz und alles gefahren + ein großes Lob vom Cheffe bekommen .




Da hatten wir uns dann aber auch nen lecker Spritz Aperol verdient.




Naja, das mit Abends erspar ich euch dann mal .... Pizza, Pasta, Vino Rosso ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (29. August 2011)

Ich liebe die Berge.
Ich liebe das Radln.
Ich liebe Eure Fotos und Berichte.
Ich liebe Euch....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (29. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ich liebe Euch....



Iss vielleicht das Falsche Forum..


Mann sucht...

ist eher Richtig!


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2011)

*Tag 3*

Heutiges Ziel der Altissimo mit 2079 müNN.

Aber nicht das jetzt hier irgendjemand denkt wir wären da raufgefahren. Wir haben uns mal den Luxus gegönnt und die Seilbahn genommen, die von Malcesine fährt. Über Straße ging es also erstmal genau dort hin (Fabio, noch ein Fabio und Elisa waren derweil auch zu uns gestoßen).








Wir waren nicht die einzigen mit der Idee und somit gab es ein wenig Wartezeit, die unser Frosch im Gras verbracht hat.




Iuri hat die Pause auch zum erholen genutzt.




Mit der Gondel wurden die Höhenmeter im Nu weggeschrubbt. 




Die Mittelstation war erreicht und bis zum Gipfel es nur noch wenige Minuten.




Oben angekommen verschlug es einem die Sprache und ein weiteres Postkartenbild landet im Familienalbum.




So, jetzt musste aber der Altissimo noch erkämpft werden. Zunächst noch lässig über Asphalt ...








Dann ging es auf steilen Schotterrampen rauf.




Man war das ein Plackerei, aber die Aussichten haben entlohnt.




Geschafft 




Und für mich ein Rätsel wie Iuri sein 19kg Teil da so locker raufbekommt.




Was für eien Aussicht.




I was here. 








Auf der Hütte gab es verschiedenste Stärkungen bevor es dann runterging. (das ist übrigens Grappa dem Guido und Elisa hier fröhnen mit verschiedensten Dingen eingelegt)




So, runter ging es dann ... 2000 hm wollen verbrannt werden. Iuri macht den Anfang.




Und wer nicht freiwillig fährt, wird ins Tal katapultiert. (wo ist eigentlich Elisa abgeblieben ?)




So, im oberen Teil gab es dann Sturz 2 und 3. Sturz 3 mehr oder minder in der Ebene ... so blöde Rillen in den ich rein bin und Kopfüber nach vorne. Im Prinzip auch alles richtig gemacht: Protektoren an, Hände vors Gesicht, Beine leicht angewinkelt, so dass die Protektoren alles abgefangen haben .... leider die Kamera in der Deuter Brusttasche gehabt  -> Autsch: Rippenprellung. Merke: NIE was am Mann tragen.

Egal, weiter gings.




Coole Trails runter.




Iuri bei seinem zweiten Platten. Ein Schmach für ihn, da er sich vorher beherzt über die Schwalbe Reifen lustig machte "Ah, Swalbe ... was'se Seisse Reifen, kein Gripp ... muss'se MAxxis fahren." und dann das . Seine Maxxis Reifen gleich zweimal Platt .




sehr zum Spaß aller anderen.




Ich hab die Zeit mal genutzt um die total müden Beine auszuruhen.




Andere hatten viele Tipps zum Reifeneinbau.




Am Ende waren alle Heile angekommen und ich wieder mal total fertig aber glücklich.




Tja, und am Abend ... Pizza, Pasta und Vino Rosso satt ... ich erspar euch das mal.

So die nächsten Bilder morgen.


----------



## Cortina (29. August 2011)

Oh man Jörg, ich sitze fast mit einer Ar...backe schon wieder im Auto in Richtung Lago wenn ich die Bilder sehe 

Was aber kaum rüberkommt ist der unglaubliche Spaß den wir non stop hatten!

Es ist nicht nur so dass wir den Blödsinn nur für die Fotos machen, nein das geht den ganzen Tag so bei uns zu und wenn wir dann Abends bei Pizza, Pasta und Wein im Restaurant sitzen kommt auch noch der Kellner und erzählt ständig unanständige Witze 

Abgesehen von der Hitze war es zum Teil echt Schinderei und Jörg fragt mittlerweile auch nicht mehr nach den Höhenmetern bergauf sondern nur noch wieviel bergab noch fehlt 

Ach so, Elisa ist mittlerweile auch wieder gelandet 

@Juri, Maxxis wird demnächt ein Pendant zum Fat Albert rausbringen, den Small Alberto, villeicht ist der was für Dich


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2011)

Nachtrag zur Rippenprellung: Gerade bei HÄ gewesen, sie wettet einen Zehner, dass das eine angebrochene Rippe ist. Auf Röntgen haben wir verzichtet, da die finale Erkenntnis mich auch nicht weiterbringen würde. ruhig halten, nicht belasten und mal kein MTB fahren - zumindest nicht so wild. Als ich ihr dann erzählte, dass ich damit ja noch ein paar Tage am Lago unterwegs musste sie mit dem kopfschüttelnd aber schmunzelnd folgenden Kommentar loswerden "Wenn ihnen beim Fahren auch noch der Kopf abfallen würden, würden sie auf ihrem Rad bestimmt auch  wie der eine aus dem Film Sleepy Hollow weiterreiten" .


----------



## xerto (29. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> "Wenn ihnen beim Fahren auch noch der Kopf abfallen würden, würden sie auf ihrem Rad bestimmt auch  wie der eine aus dem Film Sleepy Hollow weiterreiten" .





hatte dieses jahr auch eine nach abwurf vorne. 6 wochen mit schmerzen. beim fahren kein problem nur nachts wars blöde.. 

aber wir sind ja echte kerle..


----------



## fleckmorry (29. August 2011)

@Cortina der Allmountain Fahrer ist nich Kitty und ich hab mir schon vor ein anderes Bike zu holen zB. ein Hanzz.


----------



## Cortina (29. August 2011)

fleckmorry schrieb:


> @Cortina der Allmountain Fahrer ist nich Kitty und ich hab mir schon vor ein anderes Bike zu holen zB. ein Hanzz.



Ist schon klar aber Kitty wollte sich doch ein neues Bike zulegen und da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob für Kitty ein All Mountain ausreicht, besser gleich ein Fritzz


----------



## mtblukas (29. August 2011)

..oder Hanzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2011)

*Tag 4*

So, nach sovielen Höhenmetern hatten wir uns auch mal einen Tag Ruhe gegönnt und sind nur zum Ledrosee gefahren. Somit waren es nur 40km bei 700 hm.

Die Ponale ist immer wieder ein Genuss, rauf wie runter.




Da gibt es immer links und rechts viel zu sehen.




Mich hatte ja die ganze Zeit ein Typ mit seinem Crossrad oder Rennrad oder was immer das auch war verfolgt (Guido hatte es als Foto eingestellt). Wann immer ein wenig Teer kam, ist der mit einem Hecheln losgeradelt, um dann bei erstem Anzeichen vonSchotter von seinem Rad zu springen und samt seiner Kiste den Bergh hochzurennen. Naja ... wer's mag.

Wir sind dann mal lieber brav die Ponale hochgekurbelt. 








Aber immer schön aufpassen, wo man langfährt. Fehler werden hier nicht verziehen (gut man müsste schon das Geländer durchbrechen).




Herrliches Panorama auch von hier.








Etwas weiter oben hat Tina was entdeckt: "Guck mal Kiwis"




Tatsache . Ich dachte aber, die wachsen immer in Plastikschälchen .




Oben angekommen dann auf zur Ledrosee Umrundung. Here we come the Rocker from the Förmchenbande .




Echt ein krasses Blau was uns der See präsentiert hatte.




Zwergenweitwurf  ... oder wie böse Stimmen behaupten "Jörg schmiss die Kinder in den See, weil die Kette gerissen war." Würd ich doch Niiiieeeeee machen .




Da hinten gibt's Pizza, Pasta und Vino Rosso . Yam yam ...




Vollgefuttert ging es dann wieder Richtung Lago ...




Tja, und Abends Pizza, Pasta ..... Stop ... nicht diesen Abend.

Diesen Abend ging es rauf zur Burg Tenno, lecker Carne Salada essen. Der Guido hat den Ehrenplatz bekommen für herrausragende Leistung für ... egal ... einer musste halt in den Kofferraum .




Man, gab es hier wieder gutes Zeug zu Essen und zu Trinken.




Und der Gastwirt ist echt der Hammer. Einen brillianten Humor ... leider konnte ich ihn nicht verstehen, aber man hat so gut es geht übersetzt.




Am Campingsplatz haben wir den Abend bei weiterem Wein und Fachsimpeleien mit Fabio ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2011)

*Tag 5*

Der Anacondatrail sollte in den Angriff genommen werden. Dazu hieß es erstmal 1200 hm raufkurbel bis St. Barabara. Und wo man ja schonmal hier oben ist, ein kurzer Zwischenstop am Kiosk. Ein netter Plätzchen, wo es lecker Pannini, Strudel, Bier und Kaffee gibt.

Natürlich mussten die Locals noch die besten Anfahrtswege zum Trail besprechen.




So, die Protektoren angeschnallt ....




... und ab geht die Post.




Für Tina hätte der Trail Kilometer lang so weitergehen können.




Aber nicht hier am Gardasee.




Entlang der Abbruchkante schlengelt sich der Trail ins Tal hinunter ... 








... teils Sacksteil.




An der ein oder anderen Stelle war dann auch eher mal tragen angesagt.




Beim ersten Mal war der Trail schon recht anspruchsvoll zu fahren. Mit Highspeed würd ich hier nicht runterfahren (so wie in der Bike suggeriert wird).

Irgendwann ist aber auch jeder Trail mal zu Ende und Guido hatte eh schon den Duft von Spritz Aperol in der Nase. Er war kaum mehr zu bremsen.




5 Aperol später.




Aber kaum titscht man ihn an, erweckt er wieder zu neuem Leben .




Tja, Abends dann ... kennt ihr jetzt ja schon ...Pizza, Pasta.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2011)

*Tag 6*

Zum Abschluss wieder über die Ponale rauf zum Ledrosee.









Leider hatte den Tag meine Rippe endgültig ihren Tribut verlangt. So richtig ging bei mir nichts mehr. Somit sind Ago und Guido zur Bocca dei Fortini gefahren, während Tina und ich uns es haben am Ledrosee gut gehen lassen.




Gute Dienste hat mir mein AMS125 geleistet.




Nochmals die Aussichten genossen,




bevor es dann wieder runter ging.




Noch einmal die Abfahrt genießen.








Die Serpentinen runter schlenzeln.








Und die ganzen Eindrücke einsaugen.












Immer wieder ein Riesenspaß die Ponale runterzusausen, 




mit Blick auf Riva.




Und am Ende kamen auch fast zeitgleich Guido ...




...und Ago unten an.




War eine tolle Woche  und hat riesig Spaß gemacht mit euch (Guido, Ago, Iuri)

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *Tag 5*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



So ging es mir teilweise auch bei Trailbeschreibungen aus der Freeride, höchster Flowfaktor war angekündigt, die Wahrheit so dann aber irgendwie anders aus . Coole Bilder 

Bei mir ging es 2 Wochen nach Oberstdorf,Garmisch und Mittenwald:

Tour 1:
In der vorletzten Freeride waren einige Trails im Kleinwalstertal beschrieben, der erste ging tief eingeschnitten durch den Wald und hat einen über dem Dorf wieder ausgespuckt:













Zum einrollen hat es dann erstmal gereicht...

to be continued...


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. August 2011)

Die nächste Tour war eher eine Überraschungstour, in der Karte entdeckte ich einen Weg der nicht zu steil war und sich als guter Trail entpuppen könnte...dort angekommen sah es auch ziemlich gut aus :-D









Irgendwann wurde es in den Latschenkiefern zu heftig, auch wenn es vll nicht so aussieht, auch später wurde es mehr ein Steig, also Bike liegengelassen und zu Fuss weiter zur Hütte, die Abfahrt hat dann mehr als entschädigt fürs hochtragen bis dahin :-D

















Erschöpft aber glücklich ging es abends in die Falle


----------



## beuze1 (29. August 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> *Auch Texte sind in Angemessenem Umfang gestattet, und sollte es mal zuviel werden, hätte ich ganz gerne lieber wieder den einsatz der "bilderpolizei " statt den der Mods, dann klären wir das auf die schnelle selbst.*







*Bei dieser Bilderflut brauchts wahrlich keine Bilder-Polizei mehr ...
weiter soooooo *
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (29. August 2011)

Am nächsten Tag wurde wieder eine Tour aus der Freeride unter die Räder genommen, zuerst ging es nach lockerem Einrollen auf die Kanzelwand:










Oben angekommen, erstmal eine Inspiration fürs Abendessen geholt 






Der Trail der sich dann quer am Hang entlang schlängelt, war leider wegen des starken Regens zuvor fast komplett unfahrbar 





Bier gabs trotzdem , zumindest alkoholfrei, alles andere wäre bei der Hitze und dem Wasserverlust Selbstmord 






Flowig ging es wieder ins Tal...













Insgesamt gibt es in Oberstdorf/Kleinwalsertal schon ziemlich gute Trails, allerdings sind die Auffahrten oft sacksteil ("gemächlich zum selbstraufkurbeln" lt. Freeride), Bahnen nehmen Biker nur mit Guide und vor 9.00 Uhr mit...danach ging es weiter nach Garmisch, Bilder folgen...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## duschy (29. August 2011)

super bilder von euch  .ich muss unbedingt auch mal an den lago.

was sind das für weiße pedale an dem xms?

gruß


----------



## Cortina (29. August 2011)

duschy, das sind die hier

Grüße
Guido


----------



## st-bike (29. August 2011)

@all: Oberhammersuperaffengeil

So macht auch der Montag Spass. Wenn das jedes Wochenende so geht, dann freut man sich doch direkt auch auf den Montag!


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. August 2011)

Am besten gefällt mir der Copa Cabana Biker, in seiner brasilanischer Nationaltracht.


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


>



finger weg von der Vorderradbremse  

Coole Bilder


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> finger weg von der Vorderradbremse
> 
> Coole Bilder



Die müssen da leider ran, da ich alleine unterwegs war und das Foto sonst nix geworden wäre 
Danke

Zur Entspannung ging es bei mir nach oberstdorf ins Frankenland, etwas weniger Hm und geringere Steigungen waren nicht verkehrt, oben so es garnicht gut aus, 10min später stand ich im Regen 











Nach einem Erholungs-WE ging es weiter in Garmisch, in der Karte entdeckte ich einen Wanderweg der nicht zu steil fast bis zum Gipfel auf knapp 2000m führt, bis 1200 konnte man hochkurbeln. Da ich den Weg erst hochging konnte ich relativ entspannt rangehen ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen, ob er abwärts fahrbar war oder nicht, einfach überraschen lassen und schauen was der Tag bringt...am Weg angekommen wurde dann das Bike geschultert und der Trail "begangen" 













Auf dem Sattel unterhalb des Gipfels blieb das Bike zurück, der Weg wurde ein Steig, im weiteren Verlauf unfahrbar. Der Weg zog sich noch eine Weile hin, die Aussicht entschädigte wiedermal , Blick auf Garmisch, Burgrain, Farchant und Oberau:





Das Wasser wurde knapp (bei 30° C  ), also schnell zurück





Blick auf den Trail:












Unterwegs musste ich noch 30min Pause machen, mitten auf dem Weg, weil ich einfach extrem erschöpft war, runter war teilweise anstrengender für mich als hoch...

Am Ende war ich mehr als zufrieden, dass alles geklappt hat 

Grüße Christian


----------



## Cortina (30. August 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Am besten gefällt mir der Copa Cabana Biker, in seiner brasilanischer Nationaltracht.



Danke Dir, hab das Shirt im Assos Outlet gesehen und sofort zugeschlagen 

Das andere ganz grüne von Gore gabs von Jörg und Tina zum Geburtstag 

@Christian Super schöne Gegend und super schöne Bilder.
Deine Erkenntniss :"...runter war teilweise anstrengender für mich als hoch..." haben in den letzten sechts Tage noch andere gemacht aber genauso ist das 

Happy Trails
Guido...bin dann mal wech....


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Guido...bin dann mal wech....



Aber schön wiederkommen, sonst finden wir Dich . Viel Spaß in FN.

Joerg


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. August 2011)

na heute scheint es ja etwas ruhiger hier.....
Gute Gelegenheit für Flachlandbilder ohne Blamage.....
*Tour vom Sonntag - über die Grenze nach Polen.*
*Ab in den Wald - plötzlich seltsame Ruinen *



*Und kein Weg mehr weiter.....*



*o.k. spannend war´s schon - aber der Typ der den Audi da im Waldweg zerlegte war mir schon unheimlich....*
*Also weg da - und der Versuch in Richtung Oder = Heimat zu gelangen....also grobe Richtung Osten*



*Bis ein Schotterweg auftauchte ...... der parallel....*



*....zu den Gleisen der Strecke Berlin- Warschau verlief. *



*......und dann auch leider im Schotter endete...*



*Aber der Blick zur Heimat war fantastisch... ...das da unten ist die WSP 1 - ein Boot der Wasserschutzpolizei...*



*Sollte ich es wagen  einfach so da rüber - ist das erlaubt?*



*Wäre viel kürzer als der Rückweg durch Slubice...*
*Nur diesem Betonstreifen da folgen....*



*Plötzlich surrten die Gleise und mit gefühlten 123 Km/h rauschte der Berlin-Warzawa Express nur  wenige Meter an mir vorbei...*



*Nee - dann doch lieber zurück! Viel ruhiger ..... *



*Und bald schon war auch die Heimatstadt am Horizont zu sehen....insgesamt schöner Ausflug...nur wegen dem *
*Geknarze habe ich mir mal "versuchsweise" andere Pedale bestellt!*
*Auch der Optik halber in Schwarz...*
*

*
*Wenn es dann auch noch der "Glücksgriff" war - müssten Morgen schon eintreffen.... dann werden wir sehen....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Sehr geile Bildserie, genau wie das Bike


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2011)

@Spuri

Das Grün deines AMS ist absolut Geil! Und wie immer ist es wie geleckt!


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Die grüne Natter.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. September 2011)

Danke Euch! Die grüne Natter hat gerade eben Post bekommen! 
Die schwarzen Pedale - leider komme ich heute nur noch zum Anbauen und nicht mehr zum testen. Morgen aber!  
Hoffe das knarzen ist dann weg!
BTW: Wo bleiben hier Eure Fotos für heute?.....


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Bin gerade mit dem KFZ unterwegs.


----------



## Dave-o (1. September 2011)

Hi Leute.... hatte am Dienstag morgen die totale Traumtour. Hatte den Vormittag über Zeit und wollte ein paar neue Ecken erkunden....






Hab mir einen Rundkurs ausgesucht und mch zwischendurch völlig verfahren - Folge 3 mal den selben Anstieg Rauf, Rad durch ein Abholzungstrümmerfeld getragen und wieder zurück, Dann in dem selben Anstieg die korrekte Abzweigung gefunden und mich nochmal hochgeschleppt, 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/5/0/7/5/_/medium/DSC00553.JPG
war ein ziemliches Gerutsche und das Hinterrad tanzte ziemlich bei nassem Stein und Lehm.... doch hörte das tanzen auch in schlammiger Wiese nicht auf und ein leises Plopp im Takt des Schritts wurde hörbar.....




Also Schraube + Bolzen suchen (natürlich zwecklos) wieder zum Fritzz bergaulaufen, 
-Notreperatur




und nach 15min schieben dann endlich die ersehnte Abfahrt!!?!! Natürlich ohne Zug auf der Kette und im Schritttempo. Zu guter letzt super Wurzeltrail hochgetragen da ich den ganzen Kurs genau falsch herum gefahren bin... 1a Sch..tag! Jetzt will ich das Ding umbedingt richtig herum fahren und der Fritzz ist ausser gefecht gesetzt. Aber sowas kennt ihr doch sicher auch!? Schönen Abend noch alle miteinander


----------



## Dave-o (1. September 2011)

...Oh!! Oder war das jetzt doch wieder der falsche Thread weil mein Cube im Mom. garnicht mehr 'in Motion' ist??!!


----------



## patrick... (1. September 2011)

passt schon 
ich durfte heute auch schieben :/
ich fahr und fahr und fahr, dann kommt die Kurve und ich lieg halb lang - von jetzt auf gleich irgendwie die Luft vom Vorderrad runter :/


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Männer - was macht ihr mit den Cubies ?!

Aber nicht Teile ausbauen um hier Erlebnisse zu posten ....ja ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (1. September 2011)

Bei so vielen tollen Bildern (ein großes Lob und Danke an alle Poster ) lass auch ich mal die vom Mod ausgelöste Zurückhaltung sein und poste ein paar Bilder aus diesem Sommer. 





st-bike schrieb:


> Endlich am Ziel - Lindauer Hütte. (mein persönlicher Fotofavorit vom WE)


Schöne Tour. Die Sulzfluh ist übrigens ein tolles Ziel für eine Bike & Hike Tour über die benachbarte Hütte. Belohnt wird man wie ich eine Woche vor dir ua mit Blick zur Silvretta





Drusentürme und Schesaplana




Das ganze merkt man dann aber am nächsten Tag schon in den Beinen 

Voralpenrunde










Was für Spuri, leider nur Handycam. Salzige Griffe sind was feines 





Bei der nächsten Tour war die Aussicht am Ausgangspunkt schon vielversprechend.





Immer weiter in die Höhe bei über 30 Grad...





...rauf zum Tümpel





Immer weiter in Richtung Tragestrecke





Ab hier wird das Bike getragen





Der Paß ist erreicht, kein Wölkchen trübt die Aussicht.





Jessas kein Cube 





In der Abfahrt










Bis man (für mich) das Highlight dieser Tour erreicht





Es hätte nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätte den See vor lauter Durst geleert.





Noch ein Foto der letzten kleinen Radl-Wander Kombination daheim. Ein trauriger Anblick wie sehr der Gletscher mittlerweile geschmolzen ist.





Abschiedsrunde auf der Suche nach dem Appenzeller Käse...





Grias enk...mit Blick auf die Kirchdach Spitze beginnt die erste Tour in Tirol





Als nächstes wird die Skipiste überquert. Hoffentlich gibt es noch lange keinen Schnee  (dafür dann  endlich mal wieder reichlich im Winter!)





Um dann auf der Südseite über einen schönen Mähder mit Blick auf den Tuxer Kamm der Zillertaler Alpen Höhenmeter zu machen.





Am Ziel





Wo es rauf geht, geht es auch wieder (auf der anderen Seite) runter. Wie Tribulaun und Olperer ziert sich heute auch der Habicht und versteckt seinen Gipfel hinter den Wolken.


----------



## Herzchen (2. September 2011)

Die Bilder sind der Hammer  Wo bitte ist denn der Tümpel?


----------



## dusi__ (2. September 2011)

man man man sich erstmal durch all eure fotos zu kämpfen dauert ja echt lange 

wir melden uns auch mal aus unserem allgäu urlaub zurück. sind allerdings mehr gefahren als das wir fotos gemacht haben.

auf wem weg zum urlaub gings den rädern oben drauf besser als erwartet 




kaum angekommen schon ging es den weg hinauf zum fellhorn bei 37grad im schatten  (jaja liebe freeride...der aufstieg ist super simpel...  )















am nächsten tag ging es dann in richtung pfarr alpe los. wessen wege sich als ganz gute trails herausstellen sollten... wären wir nicht in die falsche richtung gefahren...  und gäbe es nicht alle 100m diese besch...eidenen kuhgatter...





der rest des weges hat sich aber doch als großes kino dargestellt









mehr fotos gibt die tage mal sobald ich die anderen aufm rechner habe.

gruß

Dusi


----------



## Cortina (2. September 2011)

Währen Spuri sich versucht vor den Zug zu schmeißen  *tu es nicht*....päsentiert uns nen mal wieder die oberneid Bergbilder (und ich denk auch noch an Dich als ich heut in Innsbruck war) pah 

und Du Dusi, hast super Tage am Lago verpasst  aber hoffe die Karwendelrunde hat gefallen 

Liebe Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dave-o (3. September 2011)

Eure Bilder sind der Hammer! Bin immerwieder beeindruckt, was geniale Bildqualitäten ihr hier abliefert. Auch wegen Kameragröße, -gewicht, -preis.


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (3. September 2011)

@nen und dusi
Ich ärgere mich gerade schwarz, dass mein Sommerurlaub schon vorbei ist, sonst würde ich auch gerne mal die Alpen befahren. 
Eure Bilder sind sehr schön und die Berge immer wieder beeindruckend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (3. September 2011)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa ! Ja die Woche Freeride-Festival in Saalbach und Leogang waren doch nur ein Aufwärmen auf die wahre Mission. Whistler - nein nicht das kanadische Bikereldorado - mehr wie Disneyland und Euro-Disney - Euro-Whistler - ein riesig großes Bikegebiet in den Rhonealpen (Frankreich und Schweiz) . Um die Ecke liegt es nicht gerade.

*12.08.*
Gleich nach der Arbeit heim und den Koffer gar packen und die Sachen in den Bus schmeißen. Am späten Nachmittag werden die Autos beladen. Als ich in Bayreuth los bin und reingeschaut habe, habe ich gedacht, in so einen Bus passt ja mal gar nicht so viel rein - einen Einzelsitz und die 3er-Rückbank weniger: "Also in so einen Bus passt schon ne ganz Menge rein. 






Das wichtigste ist verladen. Bikes und Ersatzlaufräder und Reifen . Hinter den Laufrädern stehen schon drei Rahmen. Zwei kommen noch auf den Radträger auf die Anhängerkupplung und zwei hat der Basti an Bord (auf der Heimfahrt sehen wir, dass auch alle 7 Räder kein Problem sind ).







Alles dabei, nix muss da bleiben .







*13.08.*
Die Fahrt zieht sich etwas. Bei den Schwaben nur 120km/h oder massig Baustellen . Die Schweiz macht ihrem Ruf alles gerecht. Langsam  (sorry). In der Schweiz von Stau zu Stau ... da helfen halt nur Schnitzellaabla (Laabla = Brötchen ). Sicht auf Bern.






Ab jetzt ist endlich Urlaub . Leib und Seele fahren runter in den Ruhemodus. Bei 24°C im Schatten bei einem leichten Lüftchen über dem Genfer See. Herrlich  ... ich glaub ich bleib hier und fahr kein Fahrrad.












So ne Hütte, wie hier im Vordergrund sollte man sich zulegen ².








Morzine ist erreicht.






Scheint ein schöner Ort zu sein. Nette kleine Häuschen, Bergpanorama ohne Ende. Scheeeeee .






Wichtigste Amtshandlung: Rädla montieren.






Viele Paragleiter wirbeln hier durch die Lüfte mit spektakulären Moves.






Die Pleney - die Haus- und Hofstrecke.












Franzosen: Zünden was im letzten Eck im Garten an und schauen sich kein Mal mehr danach um, dabei hat's über 30°C im Schatten und die Wiesen sind Furztrocken .






Der Grillmeister vollzieht eine der wichtigsten Dinge - Grillmontage - sonst ist nix mit Texasmarinade .






Bikeridylle! 






Alles haben sich schnell kurze Klamotten angezogen und man werkelt so vor sich hin. Warum nicht noch schnell auf 10fach umgebaut oder die vor ein paar Tagen bekommende Fox 40 noch schnell einbauen  ...





Am Abend machen sich ein paar mit den Bikes auf um die Örtlichkeit ab zu checken.






Die Wackelhängebrücke. Nicht besoffen - aber mit jedem Schritt denkt man, man währe es .






*14.08.*
Der Erste Fahrtag ist rum. War ein sehr schöner Einstieg in Les Gets. Da wir recht pünktlich dran waren, hatten wir auch die erste Abfahrt im Regen - na prima - danach war nur Sonnenschein angesagt. Vielleicht war deshalb die Tendenz der darauf folgenden Tage etwas später los zu gehen .






Was gibt's schöneres? Bier, Grill, Aussicht und Texasmarinade   .






*15.08.*
Der Montag Morgen will uns nicht so recht starten lassen, naja und es muss auch noch eingekauft werden. Schöner Bergort das Morzine. Hier oben im Nebel Avoriaz. Am Nachmittag wird noch ein wenig gefahren.






Was die Franzosen nicht alles in den Märkten zu bieten haben - das ist Mineralwasser! Gut, wer auch lila Chips verkauft ... 





Der Nachmittag wird dann doch noch zum Biken genutzt. Die mobile Servicestation steht in Les Gets bereit.






Schön, die dunklen Wolken werden doch von immer mehr Sonne, blauen Himmel und weißen Wolken abgelöst.












Warten auf die Anderen, die standesgemäß über den Berg mit den Bikes anreisen.







Heute schauen wir uns den hinteren Bereich von Les Gets an. Dieses Gap hat es Basti und Judge angetan. Der Rest schaut lieber zu.






Der Judge kommt aus dem Unterholz gekrochen und der Basti um die Ecke gelaufen. Basti: "Ich bin letztes Jahr auch über den Anlieger raus gefahren, ich hab dir gesagt, reinlegen und rumfahren". Judge: " Ich weis. Ich hab mir gedacht, man komm ich weit und als dann die Äste kamen und beim Baumstamm hab ich mir gedacht, ich hör mal auf mit weiterfahren. Geil von den 203mm meiner 40 hab ich jetzt mal 207mm genutzt." 


















War heut echt ein schöner Tag, aber es steckt so viel Flüssigkeit in den Klamotten und Protektoren :kotz:.



*16.08.*
Der Morgen beginnt bei schönstem Wetter.






Le Pleney - nein heute nicht!






Les Gets - nein heute nicht!






Heute geht es rüber in Richtung Châtel.






Ersten Bahnstep geschafft ...






... dann zum Zweiten.






Bei schönstem Bergpanorama.






Langsam sieht man, dass ich meinen Rasierer daheim gelassen habe .



















Nach Avoriaz rüber ist ein bisschen Fahren oder auch mal ein bisschen Schieben angesagt. Je nach dem, wie schwer das Bike ist und wer ein kleines Kettenblatt besitzt .






Avoriaz - eine einzige Baustelle.












Dann testen wir doch mal die Blue-Line nach Les Linderets.






Die Blue-Line entpuppt sich als sehr schöne Strecke . Blick auf einen schönen Wasserfall. Würde man da drüben mit der Bahn rauf fahren, ist man in der Schweiz.












Anderes Streckenprofil hier. In Les Gets ist es Sand, hier mehr von Steinen durchsetzt.






Bei den Aussichten, genießt man die kleinen Pausen vom Runterfahren (man hat sie auch nötig die Hände tun schon manchmal richtig weh).












Hinter dem Bergrücken ist Châtel. Unten im Tal Les Lindarets.






Natürlich wird auch mal ne Red-Line unter die Stollen genommen, die auch ganz net sind, aber heute einfach keinen Flow aufkommen lassen wollen, sobald es unter die Bäume geht. Schmierige Schlammstellen und somit schmierige Wurzelpassagen . 











Echt spaßig die roten Strecken - solang sie auf freier Flur bleiben. Steffi in Aktion ...












... und der Basti hinterher.












"Vorsicht hier!" ... "Warum denn?" ... "Ich steh nicht um sonst hier unten - ich hät mein Bike auch woanders abstellen können!" .






Châtel ist nur noch einen Steinwurf entfernt.






Blick runter nach Châtel mit dem berühmten Slopestyle Parcours (rechte Bildhälfte - knapp über der Liftsäule). Alter muss man krank sein dort irgendwas zu springen! 


















Bei der Steffi sind die Bremssteine fällig - alle Anderen lassen sich den Wind durch die Haare wehen.






Panorama ... 1 ...





... 2 ...





... 3 ...





... 4












"Des is also Châtel!? Des is auch noch fällig! Los geht's!" 






Noch einen letzten Blick auf den Lac de Montriond bevor die Panaromic unter die Reifen genommen wird.







Batman






Mittagspäuschen in Châtel. Landestypisch: Pizza . Man könnte meinen wir geben Geld für unser Hobby aus: 2x Specialized Demo, Rocky Mountain Flatline, Cube Hanzz, Santa Cruz VP Free und Transition 450. Da muss man sich von Fremden schon mal die Frage gefallen lassen ob das alles Leihbikes sind . "Deutschland?" ... "Ja" ... "aha!" 






Es geht "heim".






Rädla waschen und in der Sonne Lufttrocknen.





​


----------



## sepalot (3. September 2011)

*17.08.*
Ein mega Tag heute  ...






... also wollen wir heute noch einmal in Les Gets spielen. Sehr fein heute - zumindest im oberen Teil wurden die heftigen Bremswellen beseitig .






Bunnys kann man heute auch auf zwei Rädern sehen.






Oder hier ... ne , da zirkelt sich ja schon der Danny durch die Anlieger.


















Robert und in den Anliegern Steffi und Basti.












Süß. Auch die Kleinen wollen die Räder selber waschen und können kaum dem Wasserdruck standhalten  - da wurde auch öfters der Papa gewaschen  - was aber bei 35°C kein Problem ist.






Heute Vormittag hatte man den Mont Blanc schön daherstrahlen gesehen mit seinem rein weisen Gletscher. Bis man es am Nachmittag mal fotografieren will ... genau ... in den Wolken versteckt .






Blick Richtung See, Genfer See.






In den Bergen kommt es einem durchaus mal unter, dass ne Kuh aufm Trail steht - aber Pferde sind mit neu . Natürlich schmeckt das Gras am Besten auf Anliegern und im Gap . Nur die Pfohlen sonnen sich während die großen Ferde futtern .






Da kickt da waaaa?












So Leute checkt das aus, was hier ab geht .






*18.08.*
Beim Gutenmorgenkaffee auf dem Balkon zeigt sich mal wieder nur bestes Wetter. Also wird heute noch mal Châtel in Angriff genommen. Der Mond über dem Berg.


















Avoriaz.
























Die Panaromic hat gut gefallen und wird heute noch einmal ran genommen .

























Seit gestern ist der Danny gut drauf - jetzt springt er auch wieder - so ein neuer, leichter und luftdurchströmender Helm beflügelt.






War heut doch wieder ein hammer Tag . Auf dem Rückweg von Avoriaz nach Morzine mach ich noch schnell ein Straßenrennen mit einem Auto - solche Versager! 




































Gleich alles für morgen vorbereiten.






*19.08.*
Ja ja, die Tage vergehen doch wie im Flug. Jetzt ist doch heute der letzte Tag zum Biken . Frankreich ist komisch - es gibt keine 0,5er Füllmengen für die alkoholisch stärkenden Getränke . Also muss man sich eben 26er Packs mit 0,25L kaufen . Das Ergebnis sieht man auf der Küchenzeile. Aber wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr (schlimmer) kommen irgendwo noch 0,15er her .






Le Eddi.







Give five!













Die Wii-Zocker-Zentrale. Hier wurde an unlauteren Zockermethoden getüftelt bis in die frühen Morgenstunden. Manche Rekorde werden nur durch einen Reset wieder zu knacken sein .






Der Judge der ja seit Dienstag krank in der Basis verweilen musste ist heute mit am Start um mit dem Robert Fotos zu machen. Robert fährt heut auch nicht, nach dem er gestern in Châtel den Monstersprung absolvierte und dabei beim Metzger vorbeischaute.


















































Die Megastyler waren heut auch wieder am Start ...






... oben fast ohne!

















Wir wollen aber auch noch mal. Wir waren ganz überrascht, dass unsere Fotografen schon da standen.









































































Die zwei Männla auf der Bank. Ich und Danny. 





































































































































Die zwei waren auch sehr gut und schnell unterwegs. Schnell und dicht hintereinander hauen sich die Jungs mit coolen Moves über die Hindernisse.
























Natürlich wollen se es auch mal sehen.




​


----------



## sepalot (3. September 2011)

Es geht weiter rüber zum Jumppark, wo weitere Fotoserien gemacht werden. Dort schoss der Robert bis zu unserer Ankunft den wohl größten Styler ab (Zeigefinger zum Fotografen gerichtet) ... MEGA! 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Der Danny macht's heut wie meist bei den 0,25er Durstlöschern: "Ach was soll's, einer geht noch!" 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Spring über deinen Schatten!




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Man hat mich die Landung erschüttert, an der Landung liegend während der Danny einen Meter neben mir gelandet ist .




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Da schaut ihr - so macht man das! 




​ 
Wenn das Hanzz wüsste, wie nah es heute dran war auch da rüber zu springen . Aber meine Hände hätten das heut enicht mehr überstanden.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Also auch nach Österreich schlägt sich das Hanzz sehr gut in PdS. 




​ 
Sooooooooooo, das letzte Mal das Panorama mit dem Bike genießen. So langsam lässt sich ein Ende erkennen .




​ 




​ 
Schnell rüber zur Hauptstrecke ...




​ 
... und ab gehts in die Tiefe!




​ 
Mal wieder ein Pferd auf dem Flur - ach ne auf dem Trail.




​ 

Nach deinem Gap-Sprung-Training, da packst du auch das Danny.




​ 




​ 
*20.08.*
Ja, die Heimreise wird angetreten, den leider hat alles ein Ende. Die letzten wunderschönen Blicke auf den Genfer See .




​ 




​ 





​ 
... letzter Blick ... Bye bye! 




​ 
Die Heimfahrt ist sehr warm . Deutschland hat uns wieder, kurz hinter Weil am Rhein. Eine kurze Zeit später wurde es dann noch Zeit, die beiden Bikes vom Träger noch schnell auf dem Standstreifen eines Autobahnzubringers ins Auto zu laden. Grund: Durchfahrt eines Schlagloches und der Blick in den Rückspiegel zeigte, dass die Lenker nur noch auf Höhe der Fensterunterkante waren. Die Aufregung war groß und die Nerven sehr angespannt - wer hat schon gerne zwei Downhiller auf der Autobahn stehen. Räder rausgebaut und mit den Rahmen noch im Bus verstaut (kein Problem für die Ladekapazität ). Ohne Räder machte der Träger auch keine Probleme mehr bis nach Hause. Eine Sicherungsscheibe hatte sich verabschiedet und somit ist ein Bolzen verrutscht und hat auf Grund der großen Hebelkraft etwas an der Klemmung abgebrochen. Die Analyse zu hause hatte aber ergeben, die Räder mit Träger hätten wir zum Glück nicht verloren - aber wer weis das schon zu diesem Zeit Punkt. Trotzdem: Ende gut, alles gut! 




​ 

so, nicht alles CUBE was glänzt, aber es gibt eben auch viele andere schöne Rädchen zu denen sich das Hanzz gesellt ​


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2011)

Wie mzaskar schon in der Signatur schreibt: Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, die Dummheit und das All !!!


----------



## dusi__ (3. September 2011)

verstehe den zusammenhang nich ganz aber:

sepalot....geile bilderserien  sehr sehr gut und schön anzusehen !

@ guido: 

jaa ich hab die bilder gesehen und war auch n wenig neidisch 

aber das nächste cubler treffen kommt ja sicher 

gruß

Dustin


----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

Es wurden Beiträge gelöscht deswegen versteht man den Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. September 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Was für Spuri, leider nur Handycam. Salzige Griffe sind was feines


 Danke! Ein richtig, richtig feines Foto von meinen Freunden! 



Cortina schrieb:


> ...Spuri sich versucht vor den Zug zu schmeißen  *tu es nicht*....


 Aber der Knarz ärgert mich doch so. Selbst mit den neuen Pedalen. 
Und die Ladezeiten hier sind so lange geworden, da betrinke ich mich immer völlig, fast bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit - 
ehe ich einen Beiitrag schreiben kann... () - 
aber gut, ich werde das Knarz- Problem dem Freundlichen übergeben & solange den Schwarzen nehmen...
Und Eure Fotos stimmen ja wieder milde...
*Mein Revier - im Hintergrund meine Heimatstadt *



*Meine ersten Versuche zum Thema E- Bike....*


----------



## Tintera (3. September 2011)

Ein Pferd mit 5 Beinen...





















Ich war heute auch wieder etwas spielen...die Bauklötze waren ganz schön schwer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. September 2011)

Tintera schrieb:


> Ein Pferd mit 5 Beinen...


Ja - die 3 sind eben mamchmal vorne
und dann wiederum hinten....

Runde von Heute - 28° - ein letzter Gruß vom Sommer! 
Nach der Vorhersage jedenfalls.


----------



## Cuberia (4. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Runde von Heute - 28° - ein letzter Gruß vom Sommer!



Hört sich eher nach tiefstem Winter an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (4. September 2011)

In dem Fall habe ich gestern noch den vorletzten Sommertag genossen.






Schöne Alp hoch über dem Inntal.





An den Heidlbeersträuchern war leider nicht mehr viel dran.







Herzchen schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist denn der Tümpel?


Kanton Glarus


----------



## Cortina (4. September 2011)

@Sepi, krieg jetzt ne neue Maus von Dir, mein Scrollrad ist jetzt auch verreckt  

Da lob ich mir Spuri bei dessen Bildern hab ich die von Tintera übersehn und dachte schon bei Spuri gäbs Berge und er hätte nen Felsentrail endeckt 
Schöne Bilder 

nen, Du alter Topomobber, war am Freitag wieder in Innsbruck und hab Dich nicht erreicht, na ja besser so, bei den Bildern bekämste eh eins auf Dach 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Sepi, krieg jetzt ne neue Maus von Dir, mein Scrollrad ist jetzt auch verreckt
> GrÃ¼Ãe
> Guido



Mit ner ï£¿ Magic Mouse wÃ¤r das net passiert.


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

*Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich jetzt alle für das letzte Weichei halten, aber das warme Wetter und die Sonne war mir lieber als das Sauwetter von jetzt.*
*Damit Guidos Maus nicht gleich wieder anfängt zu glühen, beschränke ich mich mal auf zwei Bilder **

*



 







*PS: Habe mich gerade mal nach meiner Bremse erkundigt: Bei Formula gibt es wohl gerade nur zwei Mechaniker und einer hat gekündigt *


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2011)

Die Fahrerin und das Bike bilden eine farblich harmonische Gemeinschaft, wie es keine PR Agentur seitens des Herstellers hätte besser vermitteln können. 


@ Bremse - Krise in der Bremsenindustrie ?


----------



## beuze1 (5. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *PS: Habe mich gerade mal nach meiner Bremse erkundigt: Bei Formula gibt es wohl gerade nur zwei Mechaniker und einer hat gekündigt*


*
*

* 
ja so kennt man die Italiener..
ein Grund warum ich schon vor Monaten auf Avid Elixir umgestiegen bin..

2 tolle Würfel..*




.


----------



## st-bike (5. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



Ist das in der Nähe von Samnaun. Von der Alp Trida runter Richtung Compatsch?


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die Fahrerin und das Bike bilden eine farblich harmonische Gemeinschaft, wie es keine PR Agentur seitens des Herstellers hätte besser vermitteln können.


Endlich mal jemand mit Blick für´s Wesentliche 



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @ Bremse - Krise in der Bremsenindustrie ?


Eher Krise bei mir  Die Leih-Luise ist zwar absolut ok, aber die Bremshabel sind viel zu groß 



beuze1 schrieb:


> [/b]
> * *
> *ja so kennt man die Italiener..*
> *ein Grund warum ich schon vor Monaten auf Avid Elixir umgestiegen bin..*
> .


Spotte nur  Bis da, wo sie dann nicht mehr ging, und das war 5 Tage vor Ischgl, hat sie mich nicht einmal im Stich gelassen, die K24 


st-bike schrieb:


> Ist das in der Nähe von Samnaun. Von der Alp Trida runter Richtung Compatsch?


Auf dem oberen Bild geht es zur Alp Trida und von da weiter nach Compatsch  Ich bin aber mit dem Sessellift wieder hoch und den Endurotrail noch mal runtergefahren


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Eher Krise bei mir  Die Leih-Luise ist zwar absolut ok, aber die Bremshabel sind viel zu groß




Frauen unter sich- bringt immer Probleme mit sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. September 2011)

*Nachdem es heute geregnet hat und kubitix und Wildweibchen Ihre Transalp im Regen fahren müssen haben wir heute eine Kubitx-Wildweibchen-Solidaritäts-Tour gemacht, kurz KWWST 

Auch wenn ich heute mit dem Marin unterwegs war (Back to the Roots) war ja Ago mit ihrem Cube dabei, daher darf ich ja hier posten 

Der Caddy Bike Transporter





Los gings im Regen




Nach dem dritten Anstieg endlich oben 





Die komplette Mannschaft der 4. Chirurgie die mein Leistenbruch operiert haben 





Leider die Trails verkehrt herum 




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Frauen unter sich- bringt immer Probleme mit sich.


Obacht! Ich schrieb, dass Luise ok war, aber *DER* Bremshebel Probleme gemacht hat


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

*@Guido*
So richtig ungemütlich sieht es da trotz Regen nicht aus


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

.


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> <b>Nachdem es heute geregnet hat und kubitix und Wildweibchen Ihre Transalp im Regen fahren müssen haben wir heute eine Kubitx-Wildweibchen-Solidaritäts-Tour gemacht, kurz KWWST



  Sehr löblich. Ich hoffe ja aber mal , dass Stefan und Sanne immer ein Regenloch finden in dem sie trocken fahren können.


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Also kann man es mit der Luise aushalten, nur mit dem Hebel gibt es zickereien - da männlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Der Guido muss jetzt schon auf fragwürdige Methoden zurückgreifen um seine Bike Mannschaften zu rekrutieren.

Leistenbruch- letztes mal. Mal sehen welche Masche als nächstes kommt.....


----------



## Cortina (6. September 2011)

Mein Problem ist nicht die Bike Mannschaft.

Das Problem ist im Notfall ein gescheites OP Team zu bekommen 

Eine ist ja sogar meine bessere Hälfte


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Deine bessere Hälfte fährt das falsche Bike. Das kann nicht lange gutgehen........

Guido -bist du schon mit der Air Zermatt geradelt ? 
Das haben sie im Portfolio:

Unfälle

           Akute Erkrankungen                             

Sportunfälle
Berg- und Wanderunfälle
Berufsunfälle
Verkehrsunfälle
Haushaltunfälle
Kinderunfälle
 

Herzinfarkte / Atembeschwerden
Lungenembolien
Hirn- und Magenblutungen
Allergische Schockreaktionen
Schwangerschaftskomplikationen
Medizinische Kindernotfälle



http://www.airzermatt.ch/air_zermatt_2007/content/index1_DE.php


----------



## barbarissima (6. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Also kann man es mit der Luise aushalten, nur mit dem Hebel gibt es zickereien - da männlich.


 
Die Luise ist ok  Und bei den Hebeln gibt es scheinbar welche für große Hände und welche für kleine Hände. Und ich habe welche für große Hände und selber kleine Hände


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Das ist aber nicht schön das du im Moment die "Arnie Schwarzenegger Bremse" benutzen musst.
Hab auch kleine Patsche Händchen und die ItaloBremse, wenn nur das Geschepper wäre........


----------



## pecto69 (8. September 2011)

Tacho..



> Guido -bist du schon mit der Air Zermatt geradelt ?


Die Air Zermatt hat uns beim Matterhorn Marathon begleitet,
zum Glück 









Dirk


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Luise ist ok  Und bei den Hebeln gibt es scheinbar welche für große Hände und welche für kleine Hände. Und ich habe welche für große Hände und selber kleine Hände



Ich sag nur "Hope, and the force will be with you" 

für so ein AMS finde ich die ganz schick  ......

....und schwupps, alles wird gut


----------



## mi2 (9. September 2011)

nen schrieb:


> In dem Fall habe ich gestern noch den vorletzten Sommertag genossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 da kommt be i mir wiede fernweh auf . war vor drei wochen im urlaub bei dir dort in der gegende. Nur ein wort WUNDERSCHÖN


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir Spuri bei dessen Bildern hab ich die von Tintera übersehn und dachte schon bei Spuri gäbs Berge und er hätte nen Felsentrail endeckt  Schöne Bilder


Danke! Und damit Du nicht wieder "verwirrt" wirst - 
heute erstmals im Dunkeln unterwegs gewesen, da sieht man die Berge
(oder Ihre Nichtanwesenheit) nicht...

Die letzten Tage waren in der Tat grausam - so dass ich es nicht bereut 
habe, beide Bikes zum Freundlichen gebracht zu haben. 
Entgegen Beuzes Unkenrufen konnte ich diese auch 
pünktlich Gestern Vormittag abholen.
Tagsüber noch sehr bescheidenes & feuchtes Wetter, am Abend hingegen wurde es trocken und zunehmend milder.  
Auf also. Der Knarz war übrigens eine lose wie sagt man zu dem Ding, Rändelschraube? am Tretlager. Also die großen, silbernen,
geriffelten, runden Dinger da zwischen Pedalarm und Rahmen. 
Da war wohl etwas Spiel!  
Gut, aber gestern war erst einmal der Schwarze dran!
*Aufbruch gegen 19.00 Uhr - es ist noch etwas Heller. *



*Aber schon mal auf Nummer sicher die "Notbeleuchtung" an! *



*Am Horizont ist aber die Nacht schon im Anmarsch.*



*Also ehe es in die Dunkelheit geht - *
*die "richtige" Beleuchtung checken...Mist, den Putz weggebrannt.*
*Hoffentlich hat es keiner gesehen - schnell weiter!*



*Ja es wird finster in Brandenburg... *
*und mit kleiner Funzel ist nicht mehr viel zu machen.*



*Gut, dass wir vorgesorgt hatten....*



*So schaut es für den "Gegenverkehr" aus... *
*o.k. da war keiner. *



*Keine Angst mehr vor dem Stück Wald an den Fischteichen...*



*Hier wäre es nämlich sonst schon arg finster....*
*geht schon auf 21.00 Uhr zu.*



*Die eigentliche "Ersatzlampe" ist nun abgeka**t! *
*Die MTS muss jetzt bis zu Hause halten...**was für eine *
*verkehrte Welt...*



*Nicht die besten Fotos (Automatik ohne Blitz) - hatte aber keine *
*Lust im Dunkeln an den Einstellungen rum zu machen....*
*Soll ja auch nur etwas die Impressionen der Runde *
*rüberbringen - **zum Glück kein Technikfred hier. *



*Weiter nach Hause...*



*Im Herzen der Zivilisation zurück - wurde ich mit dem schönen, *
*beleuchteten Anblick unseres Einkaufstempels *
*(bzw. dessen Pyramide) belohnt. *
*Hatte so was Vorweihnachtliches... Sorry, bissl früh...*



*Daher auch lieber noch schnell an gleicher Stelle mit kleinem Trick d**as Bike in den Vordergrund **gestellt...*




Mir hat die abendliche Runde so richtig gut gefallen - 
einige Dinge können noch optimiert werden. 
Die Halterung der MTS war noch nicht optimal - beim ein-/ausschalten 
hat es stets den Lampenkopf verstellt! 
Mal sehen, was ich da noch machen muss/kann. 
Ach ja, und Ersatzakkus für die sog. Stadtfunzel sind im Winter 
dann wohl auch Pflicht. Soweit von mir aus dem fernen Osten.
Wir freuen uns auf den (sommerlichen) Sonntag. 
Schönes WE Euch Allen! Ride on!


----------



## beuze1 (10. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Entgegen Beuzes Unkenrufen konnte ich diese auch
> pünktlich Gestern Vormittag abholen.



*Dann hat der Händler also keine Froschgequake von sich gegeben..

Bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen bin ich heut mal wieder Richtung
Vorallgäu gefahren..

Über noch erstaunlich saftige Wiesen





Unvermeidlich im Allgäu





Weidezäune





Unverkennbar im Allgäu





Tiefe Tobel


*
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave-o (10. September 2011)

WOW, ich möchte mal biken im Allgäu.... und die MTS sieht auch verdammt gut aus! Ist das die 'kleine' mit 900 Lumen?? Super Bilder von euch!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. September 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> .... und die MTS sieht auch verdammt gut aus! Ist das die 'kleine' mit 900 Lumen?? Super Bilder von euch!!


Yepp - ist die MTS Start 900

Da außer Beuze wohl auch keiner mehr unterwegs ist - werden wir uns den Fred hier wechselseitig aufteilen.
Jeder 1x Ausfahrt (oder wollen wir nach geraden und ungeraden Tagen teilen?) ;-)
Sei es drum - von heute. Der Wilde musste auf den Zahn gefühlt bekommen, nach dem knarzen.
Der Freundliche hat ganze Arbeit geleistet - außer dem surren des Freilaufes war nichts zu hören! Yippi - so macht ´ne Runde wieder richtig Spaß!














http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/975507
Ganz neu eingeweiht - der aktuelle Standort der Friedensglocke
Hier im Link noch als "Entwurf" - ist es nun Real. Das alte Häuschen steht noch. 
Die anderen Entwürfe hätten bestimmt auch nicht schlecht ausgesehen.








So Beuze - Morgen bist Du wieder dran! Gäste sind im Fred aber immer willkommen! (hihi) 
Nutzt den Sonntag - und bringt ein paar Fotos / Storys mit!


----------



## nen (11. September 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> da kommt be i mir wiede fernweh auf . war vor drei wochen im urlaub bei dir dort in der gegende. Nur ein wort WUNDERSCHÖN


Ich bin auch recht zufrieden mit der Gegend 

Was für ein schönes sommerliches Wochenende. Heute war ich im unteren Wipptal unterwegs.






Auf Waldwegen geht es weiter...





...über versteckte Trails zurück nach IBK.





Gestern war dieser Talschluss Ziel der Tour





Nach ein paar Schiebepassagen auf den letzten steilen und schottrigen Höhenmetern kam dann die Hütte in Sicht. 





Links der Habicht. Rechts davon in der Senke ist gerade noch die Innsbrucker Hütte zu erahnen, die nach dem vollen Parkplatz zu urteilen sehr gut besucht war.





Auf dieser kleinen Hütte war es dafür sehr überschaubar aber auch recht windig und frisch. Daher gab es den Radler, Suppe, Kuchen und Kaffee lieber drinnen.


----------



## beuze1 (11. September 2011)

nen schrieb:


> *Ich bin auch recht zufrieden mit der Gegend *
> Was für ein schönes sommerliches Wochenende.



*Kann ich nur unterschreiben..
und das Schönste ist, das die Touren direkt an der Haustür beginnen..

Heute mal mit meiner viel besseren Hälfte Unterweg,s..




Sattel drauf und los..




Bergauf konnten Sie mir noch gut folgen..




Aber an dieser Schlüsselstelle mussten Sie dann doch abreißen lassen..




Was heißt hier 2m Regel, ohne Bäume wär's breit genug..



Ob ich den Baum wohl treff..




Diesmal nicht..




Herrliches Trail-Vergnügen




Ganz hinten am Horizont ist schon der Bodensee zu erahnen




Mal schauen, ob die anderen zwei schon zu Hause sind




An der Kondition(vom Pferd) müssen wir wohl noch Arbeiten



.
.
Schöne Woche Euch allen*


----------



## andi_tool (11. September 2011)

wieder sehr schöne Bilder.

Aber ich bin dieses Wochenende nicht dazu gekommen, auf's Bike zu sitzen.

Wobei - gestern eigentlich schon, aber mir hat's so den Kreislauf zerbröselt, daß ich nach einem Kilometer wieder umgedreht habe....

Und heute war letzter Öffnungstag vom Waldbad Heidenheim. Da geht natürlich nix mit Biken....


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. September 2011)

Wir hatten wieder die klassischen Jahreszeiten hier:  Frühling, Arschl-ch, Herbst, Winter. Regen, Regen, Hagel .... grmpfl&§%$*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Heute mal mit meiner viel besseren Hälfte Unterwegs,....Sattel drauf und los..


 Die arme Frau...hab ich gedacht - aber ich sah dann, 
Ihr habt auch Pferde. 

Nen und Beuze 
Sirrah und der Rest  - na egal Sonntag Abend - vielleicht kommt da noch was am morgigen Tag von Heute...

*Ich für meinen Teil war heute in etwa Woltersdorf - *
*Erkner - Neu Venedig - Rahnsdorf - Schöneiche - *
*Woltersdorf.....unterwegs. Immer der Nase lang und quer durch *
*Wald und Feld (wie zu Hause). Bin gegen 20.00 Uhr zurück *
*gewesen - Auto abgeparkt und Bike in den Keller.....dann erst *
*kam das Unwetter.  Gute Planung! *
*Jetzt will ich nicht mehr unterwegs sein...*
*O.K. Fotos....Start von Vaters Grundstück*



*Die Schleuse in Woltersdorf*



*Blick auf den Flakensee Woltersdorf / Erkner*



*Kurz vor der Badestelle* 



*Am Kanal entlang durch den Wald*



*Bereits auf dem Rückweg *
*Zwischen Woltersdorfer Straßenbahn und S-Bahn *
*im Wald **bei Rahnsdorf*











*Auch Feldwege wie erwähnt - *
*hier Woltersdorf Richtung Schöneiche*



*Geschafft - kurz vor dem Ausgangspunkt*




Wenn ich die Fotos ansehe - kann ich nicht glauben, 
dass die von vor ein paar Stunden sind. 
Derzeit Unwetter wie verrückt. 
Also - alles Richtig gemacht. 
Auch von mir eine schöne Woche bzw. einen guten Start in diese.


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. September 2011)

@All: Schöne Fotos. @Spuri: Dir sei ganz besonders der Sonnenschein vergönnt.


----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,

wir sind wieder zuhause (LEIDER), mit vielen Eindrücken, KM und HM und 1300 Bildern. Einem "wilden" Weibchen auf das ich sssoooooooooooo stolz bin und zwei Stereo´s die jetzt erstmal eine Wellnessbehandlung bekommen werden.

Wo Licht ist, ist aber auch Schatten, zurücklassen mußten wir leider gute Freunde,

danke Ago, danke Iuri, danke Guido,

und natürlich den Lago, bei der Ausreise ist er doch aufgefallen und wir mußten ihn wieder rausrücken. Guido fahr mal schnell hoch und guck nach, er müßte mittlerweile wieder an seinem gewohnten Platz sein. Wir kommen auch gucken, ganz bestimmt, bald!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

Ich sehe Ihr seid gut angekommen, hoffe nicht zu spät (früh).

Der Lago ist noch da aber beim Baden gestern Abend zu Hause kam ich mir sehr beengt vor 

Danke auch an Euch für die schöne gemeinsamme Zeit und die schönen Touren 

Ich wühle mich jetzt erst mal durch die tausend Beiträge und Fotos.
Kaum ist man mal drei Tage wech, verkaufen die einen schon ihr Bike und die anderen wechseln ins Radon Lager, ne ne ne 

See u soon


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. September 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

schade, dass Ihr wieder da seid . Deiner kurzen Info nach hat aber alles toll geklappt und Ihr hattet viel Spaß. Es sieht wohl bei Euch nach der totalen Infizierung aus.......

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich sehe Ihr seid gut angekommen, hoffe nicht zu spät (früh).



02.52



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> schade, dass Ihr wieder da seid . Deiner kurzen Info nach hat aber alles toll geklappt und Ihr hattet viel Spaß. Es sieht wohl bei Euch nach der totalen Infizierung aus.......



Infizierung trifft´s nicht ganz, das geht tiefer, viel tiefer. Ich hab eben mal kurz über die Bilder gescrollt, das muß glaube ich alles mal so richtig sacken, es war einfach nur schön.

Oder um´s kurz und pregnant auf den Punkt zu bringen:

"That´s Life, at it´s best"


----------



## LAforce (12. September 2011)

Dann möchte ich auch mal ein Paar Pics vom AlpX letzer Woche einstellen.

Trail zwischen Spitzen und Gampenalm:





Trail von der Gampenalm hinunter:





Posing @ Passo Bregn de l'Ors ;-) :





Ride on!


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

sehr schön , wir wollen mehr fotos


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. September 2011)

LAforce schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich auch mal ein Paar Pics vom AlpX letzer Woche einstellen. Ride on!


 Jawoll ja - endlich wieder Bewegung hier. 

Und Capt. Kubitix gilt dann als entschuldigt - wenn er in seiner Bilderkiste
kramt & ein paar davon hier zur Ansicht mit uns teilt. 
Welcome back! 
Und Guido hat bestimmt auch noch was in die Linse gepresst, was wieder raus will.....
Ich freue mich schon....... Kann los gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

*@Spuri*
Hast du auf deiner Nachtfahrt eigentlich auch Augen im Wald leuchten sehen? Das kann ziemlich gruselig sein, auch wenn man ja eigentlich weiß, dass es nur Rehchen oder Häschen und keine Bösewichter sein können 





beuze1 schrieb:


> *Unverkennbar im Allgäu*
> *
> 
> *


 
Der Tobel sieht ja mal richtig idyllisch aus  Ich glaube, da würde ich gar nicht mehr weiter biken, sondern den ganzen Tag gemütlich am Ufer abhängen 



beuze1 schrieb:


> *An der Kondition(vom Pferd) müssen wir wohl noch Arbeiten*
> *
> 
> *
> *Schöne Woche Euch allen*


 
Und das Pferdchen sieht irgendwie ziemlich frech aus 



*@nen und LAforce*
Ich bin jedes Mal wieder ganz hin und wech, wenn ich Bergbilder sehe  Hoffentlich ist bald wieder Sommerurlaub


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

Und der* Kubi und WildWeibchen* sind auch wieder daheim 
Ich hoffe ja schwer, dass da noch ein paar Bilder nachkommen, immerhin sitzen wir hier seit zwei Wochen auf heißen Kohlen  und warten auf euren AlpenX Bericht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Spuri *Hast du auf deiner Nachtfahrt eigentlich auch Augen im Wald leuchten sehen?


 Nee. 2 mögliche Gründe: 
1. Kein richtiger Wald (nur so Randgebiet bzw. kurze Passagen)
2. zu früh? (19.00-21.00 Uhr)
Ein richtiger "Nightride" steht noch aus - war mehr so ein Test. 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Und das Pferdchen sieht irgendwie ziemlich frech aus...


 Das können wir natürlich nicht durchgehen lassen! 


 Besser so?


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

Jetzt tut mir das arme Pferd fast schon wieder leid


----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

hi zusammen,

da ist man mal ein paar Tage im Ouslond und hier geht der Punk ab. Gefühlte 3.000.000.000.000.000.000 Bilder und die üblichen "Verdächtigen" sind natürlich wieder mit dabei:

Bärbel,Beuze,Sepa,Spuri,Nen usw., nur die Ladezeiten der einzelnen Seiten lassen ein bizzl zu wünschen übrig.

@Bärbel
Bilder kommen nach, sicher, heute aber mal das wichtigste zuerst erledigt. Putzen, Schmieren, Fetten, Ölen, neue Züge und ganz wischtisch neue Bremsbeläge, die Trail´s am Lago sind ein bießische steiler als im  ourrewold.

Also zurück auf Anfang wie alles Begann AlpX:

Vorbereitung ist wischtisch




einer sollte wissen wo´s lang geht




und wen´s nicht klappt droht




also bitte bitte laßt mir mal ein bizzl Zeit, dass ein oder andere Bild poste ich aber heute noch.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jetzt tut mir das arme Pferd fast schon wieder leid


 Frauen...



kubitix schrieb:


> einer sollte wissen wo´s lang geht


 der Captain halt. 



kubitix schrieb:


> und wenn´s nicht klappt droht


Wie? Dann ziehen sich Frauen aus?  



kubitix schrieb:


> also bitte bitte laßt mir mal ein bizzl Zeit, dass ein oder andere Bild poste ich aber heute noch.


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

OKOK, Geduld war ja schon immer unsere Stärke 

....denke mal, in 30 Minütchen müsstest du ja locker soweit sein 





spurhalter schrieb:


> Wie? Dann ziehen sich Frauen aus?


 Männer


----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

Achso nochwas,

während Guido auf der Eurobike war, weilte Wildweibchen auf der Milrahmbike




eh das is´n en Stereo von Kuhbe oder? Auch noch en MLS (MillilikeSystem), is goil oder? Hat Dämpfer und die Gabel is auch goil heh, wird die Milch im Euter halt nicht schlecht, bei dem Federweg.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Männer


 1:1  -------- und Kubitix  Schön weiter so!


----------



## frankowitsch (13. September 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Dolomiten Transalp 2011 



































Nicht wundern wegen dem Strive, ist leider ab und an ins Bild geraten 

*Edit:* Auf die Chronologie habe ich leider auch nicht geachtet fällt mir gerade auf oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

Cool Transalp mit dem Fritzz 

Welche Strecke seid Ihr gefahren?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## frankowitsch (13. September 2011)

äähm Mittenwald - Lafatscherjoch - Bettelwurfhütte (Karwendel) - Weidenerhütte - Geiseljoch - Pfitscherjoch - Sterzing - Mühlbach - St. Vigil - Farnes - Pralongia - Arabba - Canazei - Moena - San Martino di Castrozza - Caoria - Borgo Valsugana - Trento - Riva

Ja mit dem Fritzz war das so ne Sache, ich finds Rad schon fast ein bisschen zu schwer für ne Transalp - So im nachhinein jetzt...

Grüße


----------



## mtblukas (13. September 2011)

frankowitsch schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Dolomiten Transalp 2011



Zeig mal ein Video, bitte


----------



## frankowitsch (13. September 2011)

Kommt noch, bin ja Sonntag erst wiedergekommen. Außerdem scheint gerade die Sonne, da wäre es schade nach der Arbeit sich die Zeit mit schneiden zu vertreiben - lieber biken! Aber wenns fertig ist gebe ich bescheid


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

Sag mal, seid Ihr am Freitag Mittag den Tremalzo runter?


----------



## frankowitsch (13. September 2011)

Ne Samstag erst. Sind Freitag erst in Riva angekommen


----------



## Pedal41 (13. September 2011)

Hi Cubes ,

tolle Stories und Fotos bringt ihr von euren Touren diesen Sommer mit.
Ich begnüge mich wie immer mit meiner Heimat zum Biken, aber irgendwann......

auf dem Herzogenhorn 1415m , Bildmitte li. der Belchen





Blick zum Feldberg





südlich zur Schweiz ,  die lezten Hügel vom Schwarzwald





ach und der Gardasee , auch ne tolle Gegend zum Wandern.....





Grüsse


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2011)

Vom Schwarzwald wird hier eigentlich viel zu wenig berichtet, obwohl die Gegend echt eine Reise wert ist  
Klasse Bilder haste gemacht


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. September 2011)

Ja, super Fotos. Im Winter gehts bestimmt iweder zur Käsefondue uáufs Belchenhaus. Der Schwarzwald ist schon ein schönes Fleckchen...

Grüße aus dem Nordschwarzwald

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2011)

Und jetzt hätte ich fast die Frankowitsch-Bilder übersehen  Also in Zukunft bitte nur noch große Bilder posten, damit das nicht wieder passiert 
Ich sach mal: Wow! Wahnsinnsbilder mit extrem hohem Neidfaktor  Und solltest du überlegen, ob du vielleicht noch ein paar Fotos nachreichen sollst  Immer her damit  An sowas können wir uns nicht satt sehen


----------



## frankowitsch (13. September 2011)

danke, war auch ein super geiler urlaub  ja ich war mir mit der größe vorhin nicht ganz sicher, aber nun weiß ich es ja besser für die zukunft  leider waren das schon die besten bilder... die nächsten geilen sachen kommen vielleicht im märz von la palma


----------



## kubitix (14. September 2011)

unser AX 2011 oder​ eine Radtour durch die Alpen​ 
  es gibt AX mit mehr Höhenmetern, es gibt AX mit mehr Schotter-, Trage-, Schiebe-, und haste nicht gesehen Passagen.

  Aber,
  es war unser erster AX und der Weg ist das Ziel, also ging´s von Farchant nach Riva del Garda.




  wie gesagt unsere erste Alpenquerung mit dem Rad, unter eigener Regie, nur mit eigenen Mitteln. Also kein Gepäck-, Hotel-, oder sonstiger Service. Ok, Guido hat unser Auto entwendet und es kurzer Hand nach Italien über die Grenze gebracht.

  Guido du hast manchmal Ideen, die könnten glatt von mir sein, noch mal DANKE.

  Das wilde Weibchen hat sein MountainMulli auch erst im März bekommen. Bis zum Start aber schon 3.500 KM und etliche HM im Ourrewold geübt. Wie der Bajoware so schee sogt:
  Passt scho!

  Es ging also von Garmisch entlang der Loisach Richtung Griesen und dann weiter zum Plansee. Ortskundige wissen, dazu muß die Grenze nach Österreich passiert werden. Ab jetzt sind wir völlig auf uns alleine gestellt, Hilfe von den Ureinwohnern darf nicht erwartet werden.




  Der Trail am Plansee war wie immer schön zu fahren, so richtig flowi. Da musste Kubitix doch gleich mal einen 360° über den Lenker mit anschließendem 180° Richtung Plansee vorführen. Die dabei verwendete Wortwahl von Wildweibchen unterliegt dem Jugendschutzgesetz und darf nicht veröffentlicht werden.



  ist aber nix passiert!

  So konnten wir einer lieb gewonnenen Gewohnheit nachgehen und ein Assos Werbefoto machen.




  Die erste Etappe liegt schon hinter uns, wir sind in Elmen. Nach einer ruhigen Nacht in einer landestypischen Herberge, begrüßt uns der Tag mit ein bizzl Alpenglühen.




  Also aufie zu neuen Taten, das Hahntennjoch wartet.



  1000 HM mit 13%-14% Steigung auf den letzten Kilometern, stellen für Weibchen wohl doch kein Problem da. 2h und 20min., da musste ganz schön kurbeln, willste dranbleiben.

  In ihrem Windschatten hab ich´s dann auch geschafft.




  Ab jetzt geht´s nur nunner, da kann ich sie ja wieder abhängen




  Aber, bist du zu schnell, kriegst du Ärger mit dem Bullen.




  Nun sind wir also auf der Claudia, und wollen auf historischen Spuren (Karrenwegen) testen ob die auch für moderne Transportmittel geeignet sind.


.

  Wildweibchen legt ein ordentliches Tempo vor, also haben wir am zweiten Tag schon mehr als die Hälfte der Etappe vom Folgetag zurückgelegt. Ein bizzl Reserve kann ja nicht Schaden, die Wettervorhersage ist leider nicht so toll.

  Versuchen wir unser Glück mal in der Schweiz, vielleicht ist da das Wetter besser.



  leider nein, aber es ist wenigstens trocken.

  Wir umgehen also kurzerhand die Grenze und fahren zurück nach Österreich. Wie sich zeigt, sind wir mit diesem Gedanken nicht alleine.




  Wildweibchen da kommt nun wieder ein Pass, also Müsliriegel, die Speicher müssen voll sein.




  Geschafft, die Burg von Nauders trohnt über uns, der Riegel hat gehelft.




  Eigentlich das Etappenziel für heute. Der Tag bietet aber noch ein paar Stunden Zeit, weiter geht´s Richtung Vinschgau.

  Am Reschen zeigt sich das Wetter nicht von seiner besten Seite.




  Warten machte auch keinen Sinn, es wurde ja nicht besser, vom Ortler war jedenfalls nix zu sehen, ab 200HM über uns alles in dicken Wolken verschwunden. Ist nicht weiter schlimm wenn einem das Wasser in kleinen Bächen aus den Schuhen läuft, ist´s eh egal.




  Das Problem ist halt nur, Wildweibchen schrumpft!




  Also erst mal ein Tandem besorgt damit sie wenigstens sieht wo´s langgeht.




  Man(n) greift ja nach jedem Strohhalm:
  Guck mal Schatz die Sonne.




  Der 3. Tag ist rum Naturns erreicht, nach etlichen Fehlschlägen freundliches Hotel gefunden, erst mal trockenlegen.

  Was soll ich sagen, der 4.Tag beginnt, wie der 3. Tag geendet hat, es schüttet! Hilft ja nix, im Hotel rumhocken macht auch keinen Sinn, also los.

  Das Ziel ist klar:




  Nach zurückgelegten 90KM kommt von Wildweibchen die eindeutige Anweisung:
  Wir fahren durch, also noch 70 KM zum Lago! Als Mann bist du in so einer Situation machtlos.

  Um 16.45 Uhr der erste Blick auf den See der Seen.




  Freude kommt auf, die 7KM ins Hotel schaffen wir jetzt auch noch.




  Ein kleines Schmankerl gab´s dann zum Schluß, einen alten Karrenpfad von Mori nach Torbolle.




  Empfangen wurden wir von einer Postkartenatmosphäre, at it´s best




  Hatten wir ursprünglich 7 Etappen geplant waren es am Schluß 4. Auch durch die heutige Tagesleistung, das kommt dabei raus wenn Man(n) das wilde Weibchen nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hat.




  GESCHAFFT!!!!!!!

  Nach 434 KM, 5300HM in 4 Tagen mit dem Rad von Farchant nach Riva del Garda. Das ist aber nur der Anfang, jetzt kommen 6 Tage biken am Lago, in zwei Tagen sind Ago und Guido da. Genug ist nicht genug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  [FONT="][URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977929"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/FONT]


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

Ich glaube es kaum  Der erste Alpencross und ihr braucht mal eben nur vier statt sieben Tagen  Ihr seid echt unglaublich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und trotz der üblen Wettrerbedingungen gibt es auch noch bombige Fotos 
Kubi und WildWeibchen, ihr seid schon ein sensationelles Team


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. September 2011)

Stefan, Susanne,  Echt Bombe !!!! Toll, und Spaß hattet ihr ... das sieht man euch an den Fotos an. Die Zollstation kurz vor Nauders (da wo man sich dann noch die vielen Serpentinen raufschrauben muss) kennen wir auch aus ähnlichen Wetterbedingungen.  Supi, ein schöner Morgengruß von euch.  Gruß,  Joerg und Tina


----------



## Cortina (14. September 2011)

Stefan, jetzt kann ich auch erst richtig verstehen warum Du nur noch Sonne haben wolltest 

....aber die 158km hätte mein Hintern nicht geschafft, Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankowitsch (14. September 2011)

das muss ich cortina recht geben. 158 km an einem Tag sind echt hammer hart...

@kubitix: wie viele Hm waren es denn bei der Etappe, wenn man fragen darf? Denn wir hatten eine Etappe mit 106km und das war echt grenzwertig (allerdings auch 2850hm  )

ansonsten sehr schöne bilder!


----------



## fatz (14. September 2011)

frankowitsch schrieb:


> die nächsten geilen sachen kommen vielleicht im märz von la palma


pass mit dem fuehrer auf, der ist ein bissl speziell. wenn du's ned eh schon 
gelesen hast, such mal nach dem von mir eroeffneten la palma thread.


----------



## kubitix (14. September 2011)

frankowitsch schrieb:


> @kubitix: wie viele Hm waren es denn bei der Etappe, wenn man fragen darf?



moinsen zusammen,

erstmal ein herzliches Dankeschön allen, es war ein tolles Erlebnis, in jeder Beziehung.

@frankowitsch, viel mit Höhenmetern ist auf der Claudia von Naturns nach Riva nicht mehr, der GPS Track sagt 650. Ist halt eine Kurbeletappe und ab Bozen auch nicht mehr wirklich reizvoll. Am Vortag waren wir ja auch schon 115 KM von Zams nach Naturns gefahren.


----------



## frankowitsch (14. September 2011)

@fatz: danke für den tipp. werde mir den thread mal anschauen, derzeit ist die planung eh noch ganz am anfang


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

*Sag mal Kubi 

** wann kommt denn eigentlich das Bild von euch zwei Hübschen auf diesem Sensationsdrahtesel freuen 

 

*





*Mich würde ja schon interessieren, wer oben sitzen durfte*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ....aber die 158km hätte mein Hintern nicht geschafft, Respekt


 Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke. 
Das Fleisch an sich ist noch willig, aber mein Sitzfleisch macht schlapp. 
Super Leistung - und richtig schön mit Schmackes erzählte Story. 
Selten so herzhaft in letzter Zeit gelacht - 
über die Fotos brauchen wir erst gar nicht zu reden. 

Ich werde umgehend eine Beförderung zum "Admiral" der Sternen- 
ach was Würfelflotte anregen!


----------



## Friecke (14. September 2011)

Kubi und WW, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der tollen Leistung 
und danke für die schönen Fotos.

Im Traum sind wir da auch ganz oft, leider bislang nur im Traum.
Ich hoffe das wird aber noch mal was.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## beuze1 (14. September 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> *es gibt AX mit mehr Höhenmetern, es gibt AX mit mehr Schotter-, Trage-, Schiebe-, und haste nicht gesehen Passagen.*
> 
> Aber,



Ihr habt es durchgezogen..trotz der widrigen Wetterbedingungen 
Und uns schöne Bilder mitgebracht..
Danke dafür. 

Bei schön Wetter kann ja jeder..


----------



## Cortina (14. September 2011)

*Ich denke dass Cube Fahrer kein Regen scheuen ist seit dem Cube Treffen klar *


----------



## fatz (14. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Bei schön Wetter kann ja jeder..



was? unterm dach stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (14. September 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> was? unterm dach stehen?



mach Dir da mal keinen Kopf..


----------



## barbarissima (15. September 2011)

Bestimmt hatte die Hütte zu


----------



## mooly2 (15. September 2011)

Meine beinahe tägliche Runde zur Ruine am Epprechtstein...   (bei traumhaften Herbstwetter      )








...und zum Waldstein im Fichtelgebirge


----------



## Cortina (15. September 2011)

Immer wieder schön das Reaction in dieser Farbe  und der intergrierte Sattelstützen Spanner


----------



## andi_tool (15. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön das Reaction in dieser Farbe  und der intergrierte Sattelstützen Spanner



das ist ja ein Plastik-Bike


----------



## Cortina (15. September 2011)

Ja und mein Stereo ist auch aus Plastik 

Glaub mir meine Vorurteile gegen Plastik sind vollkommen verschwunden und ich gehe damit echt nicht zimperlich um


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> das ist ja ein Plastik-Bike


 Ist ja auch das gute Lamborghini-Plaste  Das steckt schon was weg....


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. September 2011)

Plasphemie sozusagen...


----------



## mooly2 (15. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ist ja auch das gute Lamborghini-Plaste  Das steckt schon was weg....


 
Habt ihr nicht mehr als eure geistige Diarrhoe beizutragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (15. September 2011)

na gut ,

uhhaaa der sattel.....uuhhh und die pedale erstmal..... besser? 

schönes reaction


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. September 2011)

mooly2 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht mehr als eure geistige Diarrhoe beizutragen?


 
Doch, aber dazu müsstest Du in meinem Fall genau *1.128* Beiträge lesen
und hättest Dir mitlerweile 20 Alben ansehen können. 
Leider muss ich Platzgründen die Ältesten immer löschen.  
Etwas _*Humor*_ hat bislang hier nicht geschadet.
Darüber hinaus wollte ich den Skeptikern des Carbons lediglich zeigen, wo überall dieser durchaus robuste Werkstoff Verwendung findet & was dieser auszuhalten im Stande ist
und wo er (sehr) edele Verwendung findet. 
Wenn Du es als Angriff auf Dein Bike verstanden hast - liegst Du falsch. Das finde ich extrem schick.
Falls Du aber einer von denen bist - 
die sich unter dem Titel des Threads was ganz anderes vorgestellt 
haben &  nun natürlich bitter enttäuscht sind - 
ein kleiner Tipp: Melde es dem Mod.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. September 2011)

mooly2 schrieb:


> ....Meine beinahe tägliche Runde....


 Ja so hat wohl jeder seine....eine oder andere....aber letztlich eben "Hausrunde" - von meiner (Gestern):


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. September 2011)

Ah -ein richtiges Bike aus Metall. Das LTD -einfach ein Klassiker.
Einfach ein zeitloses Eisen.


----------



## andi_tool (15. September 2011)

@cortina und mooly2,
das sollte nicht negativ sein! Ich arbeite selber in einem Betrieb wo Carbon verarbeitet wird und kenne durchaus auch die Problematiken von CFK....

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Cortina (15. September 2011)

Andreas, kein Problem.

Deinen Smilie hatte ich nur als dieses "allgemein herrschende Vorurteil" von Carbon bei Bikes verstanden 

@mooly2 Du zitierst Spuri, wen meinst Du mit IHR?

Die Antwort von Spuri habe ich persönlich allerdings mehr als Kompliment verstanden 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (15. September 2011)

Mir gefällt Moolys Reaction auch. Sorry, sollte ein Spaß sein und nix beleidigendes oder so....


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

Ach Spuri, deine Hausrunde ist mir schon so richtig ans Herz gewachsen 
(Neue Jacke?)


----------



## kubitix (16. September 2011)

So nun folgt der Geschichte zweiter Teil,

  nach einem Tag: probier´s mal mit Gemütlichkeit, mit Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit, war klar, dafür sind wir nicht hergefahren!

  Also folgte auf beaching  biking.

  Diese Kulisse lädt ja dazu ein.




  Ist doch toll hier, da geht´s nuff, un da geht´s nuff, da auch, un da erst recht, nuff!




  Am Vortag hatte ich mit Guido (Cortina) telefoniert, und mit ihm zwei/drei Routenvorschläge erörtert. Das Ziel für die erste Tour war schnell klar, die "Malga Grassi. Ich liebe Spaghetti Bolognese.

  Anfahrt auf der Asphaltstrasse von Pranzo nach Campi und weiter zur Alm, 




  25 Kilometer mit knapp 1.000 Höhenmeter, also eine entspannte Tour. Trotzdem sollte man passende Gelegenheiten zur Ergänzung der Vorräte nutzen.




  Die letzten Meter bis zur Alm, also nicht so kritisch gucken. Guido hat gesagt die Pasta ist super. Wenn nicht, bin ich nicht Schuld, PASTA




  Geschafft, sieht doch sehr einladend aus.




  Wir wurden super nett Empfangen, es wurde bestens für unser Wohl gesorgt. Die Pasta war lecker, 1:0 für den Tedesco Italiano.




  So Wildweibchen, der Lago ruft, lass uns gemütlich runterrollen, wir machen noch ein bizzl beaching.









  Wir sind dann an dieses Wundertor gekommen. Es hat uns halt schon ein bizzl gewundert:

  Auf der einen Seite fährt Wildweibchen rein,




  und auf der anderen kommt Kubitix raus




  Zum Glück ist´s von der Alm ein Stück nach Riva, denn da war ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Spaghetti bereits verarbeitet. Wer weiß was sonst auf dieser Schiffsschaukelstrasse passiert wäre.




  Ich mische schnell noch mal Pasta und Soße.




  Zum Abschluß gab´s noch ein Gelato am Marktplatz von Riva und ein paar Farbimpressionen.




  [FONT="]to be continued..........[/FONT]


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

Bin ganz benebelt von deinen Bildern 

 und ertappe mich gerade immer wieder dabei, wie ich rauf- und runterscrolle und mir Ausreden überlege, am Montag nicht zur Arbeit zu müssen und statt dessen den Corsa zu satteln und an den Lago zu düsen 


Die Bilder sind schon der Wahnsinn 

 War doch bestimmt nicht ganz einfach, nach den Erlebnissen einfach so wieder ins Auto zu steigen und heim zu fahren


----------



## kubitix (16. September 2011)

.......................

Wildweibchen, heute nur ne kurze Tour, schlieÃlich kommt heute Mittag unser Auto auch am Lago an. Ich glaub wir brauchen ne neue Karre, die Kiste hat zwar 170PS, hat aber fÃ¼r die Strecke Farchant â Riva 3 Tage lÃ¤nger gebraucht wie wir.

  Wir wollen die Ankunft nicht verpassen also nur mal schnell zum Ledro â See. Freu dich drauf, deine erste Fahrt auf der Ponale. Ist nicht sonderlich schwer, ist nicht sonderlich SpektakulÃ¤r, ist einfach nur Kult.

  Ok und wie komme ich da hin?




  Mit der Karte hast du keine Chance, ich mach den Guide.

  Siehst du so einfach geht das, gefunden








  Aussichten gibtÂ´s hier ja zur GenÃ¼ge.




  Komm bloÃ von dem Stein runter, ich bin nicht schwindelfrei.
  Heh? Wieso soll ich dann runterkommen?

  Na gut mach was du willst, die Lebensversicherung ist ja bezahlt.




  Da will ich mir sicherheitshalber noch ein wenig Beistand holen fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Tage, wer weiÃ auf was fÃ¼r Ideen das âwildeâ Weibchen kommt?




  Ist doch herrlich hier oder Susanne? Ãh Btw, dein Guide hat da einen kleinen Ã¤h Orientierungs, na ja also Ã¤hm,

  Siehst du das alte Haus am Gegenhang, ich bin unten bei der BrÃ¼ck links statt rechts gefahren, wir hÃ¤tten eigentlich da drÃ¼ben hoch gemusst.
  Aber ist ja kein Problem, wir rollen schnell die paar Kurven runter und fahren halt auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch?




  Wie bitte? Jaja mir vorwerfen ich kÃ¶nnte nicht mit einer Landkarte umgehen, und selber das Navi nicht richtig ablesen kÃ¶nnen, *MÃ¤nner*.

  Hallo, Hallo, die Aussicht ist doch super, der kleine Umweg hat sich doch echt gelohnt.
  Also los.

  Guck mal Lago Ledro, denn siehst du in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen noch Ã¶fter.




  LaÃ uns einen Cappu trinken und dann nach Riva zurÃ¼ck fahren. Ein kleines Weilchen âbeachingâ kann ja nicht schaden, und ausserdem mÃ¼sste wenn es nicht entgÃ¼ltig an SchwÃ¤che eingegangen ist unser Auto bald da sein.

  Hurra da ist es, endlich geschafft. Aber wer ist der Fremde Mann da drin?

  Das ist kein Fremder, das ist ein Freund. Guido und seine wirklich, wirklich guten EinfÃ¤lle.




  Endlich alle beieinander, Ago, Iuri, Guido, Susanne, der Lago und ich, Herz was willste mehr.




  So Guido Planung?

  Also ich hab mir gedacht, da ihr ja schon 3 Tage hier auf der faulen Haut liegt, machen wir den Tremalzo morgen. Ausserdem ist das Wetter fÃ¼r morgen besser als fÃ¼r Samstag vorrausgesagt.

  Prima uns sollÂ´s recht sein. Die nachfolgende Diskussion, Ã¼ber Fahrzeit fÃ¼r 35KM, mit knapp 2000HM bis zum Tremalzo â Tunnel, zwischen einem Ur-Italiener und einem Deutsch-Italiener erspar ich uns. MaÃe und Zeiten sind wohl doch nicht relativ.

  Es ging also am nÃ¤chsten Morgen bei bestem Wetter Ã¼ber die Ponale und Ledro â See Richtung Tremalzo.




  Nicht nur das Wetter auch das Licht hat gepasst.




  Und ich will SpaÃ, man(n) siehtÂ´s.




  Ist das nicht herrlich, da lÃ¤dt der Akku so richtig auf.




  Hey Stefan, jetzt muÃ ich aber wirklich KÃ¤mpfen. Ist nicht schlimm Susanne, kÃ¤mpfen mÃ¼ssen wir alle, ist auch nicht mehr weit.

  Ausserdem: DU hast KONDITION statt Carbon.




  Guck mal da oben ist der Tunnel, nur noch den Schotterweg hoch und dann ist fertig.




  Ok ich hab Kondition, ich bin erster oben!




  Da strahlt jemand aber, geschafft. Belohnung eine Traumkulisse,







  ein KÃ¼sschen und ein ganz groÃes Chapeau fÃ¼r alle. Also KÃ¼sschen nicht (fÃ¼r alle).

  So nun aber nix wie durch den Tunnel und auf die Abfahrt.




  to be contâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..


----------



## kubitix (16. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind schon der Wahnsinn
> 
> War doch bestimmt nicht ganz einfach, nach den Erlebnissen einfach so wieder ins Auto zu steigen und heim zu fahren



Erstmal ein ganz lieb gemeintes Dankeschön. Ja, dass ist wirklich nicht einfach, das einzige was da hilft ist die Hoffnung. Wir bräuchten nur wieder hinfahren, ist ja nicht soweit (750KM)..

BTW. wir ging das nochmal mit dem Beamen, ich steh jetzt schon geschlagene 3 Stunden hier rum und schreie "Scott beam me up Lago", ist halt doch nur ein Fahrrad so ein Scott, da geh ich lieber Würfeln.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

Boah! 35km und 2000hm, und das auf dem Schotter, das ist schon richtig hart 

 
Aber wenn die Tour genau so klasse war wie die Bilder, dann hat sich die Quälerei ja wohl gelohnt


----------



## dusi__ (16. September 2011)

musst es mit Scotty versuchen 

schöne bilder


----------



## xerto (16. September 2011)

@kubitix

super bilder 

wie schafft ihr das eigentlich immer so viel bilder zu fotografieren?

wenn ich so eine landschaft habe vergesse ich das immer

und abends im bett " mist wieder keine fotos "


lago wir kommen..  irgenwann


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. September 2011)

Träum......schöne Bilder.......träum....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. September 2011)

Buaaaaaa Stefan warum tust Du das 

Ich könnt ununterbrochen  so schön wars...na ja...was solls in zwei Stunden bin ich dort 

PS: Hab Eure Shirts, könnt ihr am Lago abholen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. September 2011)

@Capt. kubitix

Erst einmal ein riesen Applaus fÃ¼r die Story & die Fotos. 
Kurzfristig hatte ich bei ganz leichter Umgestaltung der TextbeitrÃ¤ge doch etwas Angst um Wildweibchen.... 
Die Tante wird die Kugel da doch festhalten - oder?


kubitix schrieb:


> ....die Lebensversicherung ist ja bezahlt.....
> Ist doch herrlich hier oder Susanne?


Aber das 


kubitix schrieb:


> ....to be contâ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..


lies mich dann wieder aufatmen...

Feine Sache - so macht Forum schauen wieder SpaÃ! 
PS: Die schlechte Nachricht - es ist keine Admiralsplanstelle frei. 
Du weisst ja - das Geld!  Trotzdem weiter so.

@Barbarissima: Man tut (fÃ¤hrt) was man kann.  Hausrunden kann man sich nicht aussuchen, also nicht ohne Umzugskosten. 
SchÃ¶n wenn die Fotos davon gefallen. 
BTW - keine neue Jacke (ist was ganz, ganz dÃ¼nnes aus dem Outdoorbereich. Habe ich schon 8+ Jahre oder so, aber selten zum biken angezogen. Nun wird sie "abgetragen"....


----------



## Cortina (16. September 2011)

*Stefan, das nenn ich mal ein Assos Werbefoto 
PS: Ihr seid auf der Assos ProShop Treviso Facebook Seite 





Die Aussicht ist immer eine gute Ausrede Pause zu machen AUCH wenn Susanne schon oben war 




Endlich OBEN!!




Susanne auf dem Trail zum Passo Rocchetta




DER Fotospot am Lago 




Bärbel zieh Dich warm an, unsere Frauen waren s... stark *


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

> *Bärbel zieh Dich warm an, unsere Frauen waren s... stark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das schaffe ich nie


----------



## andi_tool (16. September 2011)

ich war leider noch nie am Lago di Garda.

Aber wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, wird's nächstes Jahr wohl doch mal was werden...


----------



## sepalot (16. September 2011)

Arbeitswoche ist rum 



 - das Wetter ist prima 



 - angenehme Temperaturen 



 - na dann mach ma halt a Bikeweekend 



.
Erst mal raus und immer der Nase nach in den Studentenwald und den ersten Trail nach ein paar hundert Metern hinterm Haus unter die Stollen genommen 



. Leider so einiges an Ast- und Baumbruch. Was ging hab ich weg, aber leider reicht's für ganze Bäume noch nicht ... noch nicht 



. Aber vereinzelt lässt es sich doch gut surfen 



.




​ 
Dass ich beruflich viel mit Asiaten zu tun hab ist ja OK, aber dass man mir versucht ein Reisfeld in die Heimat zu pflanzen muss ja nun nicht sein ... und dann auch noch statt Reis, Mais 



.




​ 
Schön zieht es sich immer am Waldrand entlang. Über dem linken Lenkerende thront das Ziel ... ja, ich mach mich mal wieder auf zur Sophie 



.




​ 
Beim Hufschmied stehen zur Zeit mal wieder einige Pferde auf der Koppel. Leider ist das Areal so groß, dass man es von außen kaum einsehen kann.




​ 
Ja ja, bist auch scho a schickes Radl .




​ 
Heut geht's mal übern Panoramaweg zur Sophie. Für den Direktweg bin ich im Moment einfach nicht fitt genug 



. Das Ziel fest im Blick.




​ 
Blick runter auf die Weststadt mit Klinikum.




​ 
Die restliche Stadt im Hintergrund mit den Ausläufern des Fichtelgebirges.




​ 
Blick rüber zum Ochsenkopf ... hm da hät's mich heut auch mal wieder hingezogen 



.




​ 
Jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit bis ganz oben. Die Autobahnbrücke nach Haag. Ja da könnt ma auch mal wieder rüber, Richtung Rotmain-Quelle.




​ 
Blick in die Oberpfalz. Wer traut schon einem Vulkan? Rauher Kulm.




​ 
Wenige Höhenmeter bis zum Gipfel der Sophie - hier schon am Rockzipfel 



. Bayreuth-Panorama. Die Fernsicht reicht heute bis weit in den Frankenwald (Döbraberg - höchste Erhebung im Frankenwald) 






.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Oko!




​ 
Aufsitzen Soldat! Brav!




​ 
Ups, fast umgefallen. Das gibt Punktabzug, aber besser, wie eine zerschrammte Nase 



.




​ 
Endspurt.





Noch links rum und die Sophie ist bestiegen 





 (an die Schmutzfinken unter euch ... ne ne ne  ... )




​ 
Noch mal was für unseren Spuri, wenn ich heut schon von Pferd zu Pferd fahre - das hät die Kamera nicht alles behalten können .



​ 




​ 


















* Und morgen Homespoten mit anschließendem Grillen *


















.​


----------



## Cortina (16. September 2011)

Sepi, schei$$ Revisionszeit wenn die Lifte vor dem Winter zuhaben 

Bei aller Liebe, die Fritzz Bilder von Dir haben was  und DIE Tour jetzt mit dem Hanzz wäre  

....ach noch was, haste gesehen, wir sind jetzt berühmt, wir sind im Cube Katalog


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

Sag mal Sepi, hast du dein Jahreskontingent an Forumsbildern schon überschritten  Ich sehe gerade nur


----------



## kubitix (16. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Guido,

aus der Perspektive sehe ich das ja auch zum erstenmal.

Ich sitz gerade hier mit dem guten "roten" von Dir und Ago, schrei ständig nach Scotty, sorry es klappt irgendwie nicht.

Das Leben ist schon g....., wie Werner Schmidbauer es Ausdrückt, auch ich bin "Momentensammler".

Wie Bärbel es gesagt hat, war schon schwer einfach ins Auto zu steigen und zurück zu fahren. Es gibt aber immer eine Möglichkeit und man sollte jede einzelne nutzen und geniesen.

Und es gibt ja zum Glück die modernen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten, der Mensch ist halt ein Herdentier, das MITEINANDER ist Leben, alles andere Mittel zum Zweck!

Btw. ich find´s hier wieder richtig schee.

Das muß ich jetzt einfach mal los werden,

danke an Bärbel, Beuze, Jörg, Spuri, Xerto und all die anderen. Für Bilder, Kommunikation, Emotionen und all das andere in den letzten Monaten.

Wir Würfler sind schon eine g..... Truppe, da bleib ich lieber Cäptain und gehör dazu, als wie Admiral und lande im "Offiziercasino"

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. September 2011)

Ich finde das gesagte lassen wir jetzt mal so stehen 

...das schönste ist ja, ich bin immer bei Euch, sogar auf diesem Foto


----------



## kubitix (16. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...das schönste ist ja, ich bin immer bei Euch, sogar auf diesem Foto



verstanden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. September 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Noch mal was für unseren Spuri, wenn ich heut schon von Pferd zu Pferd fahre...


 =  Und Grillen werden wir heute sicher auch noch! 

@ Capt. Kubitix = Gute Einstellung! und gern geschehen. 
Schließlich bist Du ja mitlerweile hier samt Wildweibchen gar nicht 
mehr weg zu denken.  
Ich  Deine Beiträge.

Heute ging es recht früh los in Richtung Kunowice = früher Kunersdorf!
Gegen Mittag war die Bekleidungsordnung dann völlig unpassend, 
was bei dem herrlichen Spätsommertag das nachmittägliche 
Grillen auf den Plan rief. Aber der Reihe nach. 
Kunersdorf ist ein Geschichtlich gesehen ganz interessanter Ort:
Der "Alte Fritz!" (der das ganze Oderbruch schuf indem er es trocken legen lies) bekam hier ordentlich auf die Mütze:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_bei_Kunersdorf

http://images.zeno.org/Meyers-1905/I/big/110803a.jpg

Und war darüber auch sichtlich ganz schön deprimiert:
http://www.deutschlanddokumente.de/hhzKunersdorf.htm

Die Berliner Societity traf sich damals hier:
http://www.preussen-chronik.de/schauplatz_jsp/key=schauplatz_kunersdorf.html

Aber das ist alles ganz schön lange her. 
Nunmehr scheint dort der Hund begraben zu sein.
Ein kleines Kaff - aber in der Ortsmite noch ein T - 34 
Panzer der "Roten Armee". 
Und irgend ein Ziel braucht der Mensch. 
Mit dem Bike war ich noch nie bis da - also los. 
Der Tag ist mein Freund.
*Auf dem Kuhweg in Frankfurt (Oder) mit Blick auf den *
*ehemaligen Schlachthof. (Turm in der Mitte) *



*Kuhweg weiter in Richtung Oder - wir haben ja noch ein *
*bissl was vor*



*Dort dann Rechts und ab - parallel zur Oder über die Brücke.*
*Blick von Slubice (Dammvorstadt) auf Frankfurt (O).*
*Das alte Gebäude in der Mitte ist der Oderspeicher -*
*immer mal wieder Gaststätte - *
*immer wieder leider auch geschlossen. *
*Dabei wurde auch einmal eigenes Bier dort gebraut. *




*Da ich als "Autofahrer" nur die Landstraße kannte - *
*bin ich auch dort entlang gefahren. Ein Fehler! *
*Die polnische Autofahrerseele duldet keinen Aufschub -*
*und als ein Lafettenfahrzeug zwar mit der Zugmaschine 30 cm *
*an mir vorbei fuhr - dessen Anhänger mir aber fast *
*die Pedale zerschrammte (weil breiter!) hatte ich etwas *
*Angst hier zu landen....*



*Aber ich kam irgendwie im Ort an - fest entschlossen zurück *
*egal wie zu fahren...nur nicht mehr diese Straße.....*



*Vielleicht lag es auch am Beistand vom Herrn der Gemeinde.*



*Die Kirche scheint mir sehr modern gestaltet - alles andere *
*sieht etwas - sagen wir mal "unverändert"  aus.*
*Das gesetzte Ziel im Ortskern - direkt an besagter Landstraße.*



*Kräftemessen *



*o.k. wie geht es nun zurück  *
*oder was ist hier noch so zu finden..*
*Am einfachsten die Öde....Teil des ehemaligen Schlachtfeldes *
*(war aber keiner mehr da... also unter der Erde vielleicht )*



*Der Weg sieht doch gut aus - mal sehen wo man da hin kommt*



*Super - Natur pur! Wird ja doch ´ne schöne Runde!*



*Spuri & das Wasser...*



*Etwas Abseits fand ich dann auch den alten Bahnhof *
*an der Strecke Berlin - Warschau. *
*Die Eisenbahnstrecke dient überhaupt **super der Orientierung, *
*egal wo man ist, das ist die Grenze **wenn man nicht zu weit*
*nach Süden abkommen will...*
*Den Gleisen nach wäre nun sicher der kürzeste Weg nach *
*Frankfurt & auch nicht die Landstraße  *
*Aber irgendwie keine wirkliche Option...*



*Irgendwie wirkt der Bahnhof ausgedient - ist nur noch ein Haltepunkt. Dieser ist Bahnsteigmäßig zwar top saniert, *
*aber die **Personenabfertigungs-/Wartehalle hatte bestimmt *
*bessere Zeiten. **Leerstand! *







*Die alte Güterzugabfertigung sieht nicht minder Böse aus.*



*Ehemalige "Laderampe" auf Polnisch. *
*So meint man dann wohl auch "polnische Verhältnisse" *
*unter dem Bett.....*



*Egal - zurück muss es nun langsam, wegen der Zeit. *
*Nur nicht Straße - ah, da kommt der Weg samt Ruine da oben *
*gerade recht!*



*Guter Überblick von da oben - hier stand 1759 bestimmt **ein *
*General!* *Und tatsächlich lies sich über halbwegs schöne *
*Wege eine **Alternative zurück nach Slubice finden. *



*Im Ort selbst genoss man den "Spätsommertag" so richtig.*
*Überall Eisesser, Biertrinker usw. & gute Stimmung!*



*Nur die Anzugsordnung war gegenüber früh jetzt -* 



*Ich beschloß daher so schnell zu fahren, dass der Fahrtwind*
*die erwünschte Kühlung bewirkte. *
*Scheinbar ist mir das auch **Gelungen, denn nach wenigen *
*Minuten war ich auch schon in London. *



*Da Hin-und Rückweg theoretisch mit dem gleichen *
*Fortbewegungsmittel auch in etwa in der gleichen Zeit *
*zu **schaffen sind - war ich bei Zeiten wieder in meiner *
*Heimatstadt. Ein alter "Bekannter" lässt grüßen. *




Zur Abrundung des herrlichen Tages hat es während des Schreibens 
des Berichtes hier an der Tür geläutet - DHL mit meiner BUMM Ixon. 
Donnerstag späten Abend erst bestellt - gestern Vormittag erst bezahlt, heute schon Meine. Das ist mal  von Bike Disc***
Euch ein schönes Wochenende! Ride on! 
Und damit ich ja nicht noch abnehme - geht es gleich auf zum 
Fleisch vertilgen.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. September 2011)

Hey Spuri,  super Tourenbericht. Macht immer wieder Spaß diese zu lesen.   Ich bin mal mit nem Taxiservice von Warschau nach Lodz gefahren. Das ich das überlebt habe, verdanke ich dem Herrgott. Die fahren wie die Henker in Polen ...


----------



## nen (17. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Euch ein schönes Wochenende! Ride on!


Naja, zuerst sagt die kommenden Tage der Winter kurz mal servus  
Aber egal, ich muss eh die Wohnung ausmalen 

Ich habe diese Woche mal eine neue Trinkflasche getestet, scheppert aber viel zu laut. Der mitgelieferte Inhalt war aber sehr gut 





Also ging es dann mit der angestammten Flasche auf die nächste Bike & Hike Tour. Wusch - und das Reaction lag auch schon auf der Seite  Dabei musste das kleine Schwarze eh nur die Hälfte der Höhenmeter absolvieren.





Nach gemütlichem Fußmarsch öffnet sich die Sicht nach Norden ins Wipptal





Tuxer Kamm mit dem noch vergletscherten Olperer





Tribulaungruppe





Heute auf der kleinen Trailrunde





Auf der Suche nach dem Weg im Gestrüpp





Am Bergisel über dem Stadtteil Wilten, bald wieder daheim, genervt von der elenden Knackserei meines Würfels.


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. September 2011)

So, 

auch wenn es momentan eher nur für kleine Runden reicht, aber trotzdem mal ein paar Bilderchen aus Eschenhahn. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass ich sehr bald mal den neuen Vorbau im Hochtaunus auf Trails testen kann. 


 

Die Kanzel macht doch immer wieder Spaß . 

 

Tja, Arschkrampen gibt es überall . Die Scherben lagen auf der Hohen Kanzel schön drapiert (die Spitzen immer schön nach oben) in den Pfaden . Irgendwelche Chaoten wollten wohl vlt. Radfahrer / MTBler ärgern ? Gut, ich hab dann nen Platten, der Hase und das Reh haben sie aber in ihren Läufen stecken. Ich hab die Scherben erstmal gesammelt und zwischen Steine gelegt. Muss das nächste Mal ne kleine Schachtel mitnehmen, um den Scheiss dann zu entsorgen. 

 

@Guido: du hattest doch mal nach 'nem Close Up des 75mm gefragt. Here we go: 

 

So, jetzt geht es aber den Trail runter . 

 

Tschö aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (17. September 2011)

so nun der dritte und vorerst letzte Teil (es sei denn, es werden Zugabe Rufe laut)

  leider gibt es von der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo keine Bilder, irgendwie gingÂ´s uns da wie Xerto, wusch und wech! Auch von dem anschlieÃenden wohlverdienten superspitzenmÃ¤Ãigen Mittagsessen am Refugio Nota haben weder Wildweibchen noch ich Aufnahmen gemacht.

  Was interessiert Frauen, GrÃ¶Ãe und LÃ¤nge



  da kann Frau natÃ¼rlich wieder Foto machen!

  MÃ¤nnerfreundschaft ist tiefer!

  Momentensammler




  Dieses kleine Refugio ist aus GuidoÂ´s BeitrÃ¤gen ja schon bekannt. Ich stelle es trotzdem noch mal ein. Durch die Alpini ehrenamtlich betrieben, bietet es Unterkunft und Verpflegung ohne Bewirtung, der Gast zahlt was er meint. Dass mindeste ist ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n an die Alpini, als WÃ¼rdigung ihres Engagements und das Ã¶ffentlich machen selbigen.




  Ein herrlicher Tag findet seinen wÃ¼rdigen Abschluss in ein paar Bildern vor traumhafter Kulisse.




  Am Lago waren wir nicht mehr, da waren die âRaubtiereâ unterwegs.




  Unser vorletzter Tag am Lago, fÃ¼r dieses mal! Guido hat beschlossen, Chilli Alm. Also rauf nach St. Babara und zur Malga Zanga.

  Es geht halt wie immer erst mal nuff.




  Solche Panoramen gibt es halt erst ab einer gewissen HÃ¶he.




  Kneippkur mal anders, das Wasser in der âMÃ¼slikurveâ ist besser wie FishermanÂ´s Friend!



  Leider istÂ´s wie im richtigen Leben, wenÂ´s am schÃ¶nsten ist, istÂ´s vorbei.
  OBEN angekommen.




  Der alte M....... und das Meer! Leben kann einfach nur schÃ¶n sein.




  Naja und dann
  das beste was einem passieren kann, nicht war Guido?




  Ich finde aber, dass wir auch ein bizzl was richtig gemacht haben.
  UnglÃ¼cklich sieht anders aus!




  Selbstfindung                om




  Ein Freund, ein guter Freund, ist dass beste was es gibt auf der Welt! Hilft auch gegen Schlangen.




  Von der anschlieÃenden Abfahrt nach Torbolle und der Einkehr bei Mecki gibtÂ´s auch keine Bilder, da sind wir wohl einfach zu schnell. Nur an dieser âEngstelleâ hat Wildweibchen ein Foto gemacht.




  Nach âbikingâ folgt âbeachingâ, aber einer/eine muÃ die WÃ¼rfel bewachen. Aus diesem Grunde fehlt leider Wildweibchen.
  ?Wer hÃ¤tte sonst das Foto gemacht?




  GuidoÂ´s neue Kluft. Extra for Froggy overtravel.




  Der HÃ¶hepunkt des Tages, lag nicht auf 1500 Metern.

  Carne Salada eine SpezialitÃ¤t am Lago, nur gâ¦â¦.........................!
  Serviert im Restaurant Castello




  Sonntag 09.00 Uhr, vorerst ein letztes mal auf der âPonaleâ. Wir wollen den Tag in vollen ZÃ¼gen genieÃen, der Abschied kommt sowieso immer zu schnell.




  Auch wenn der KapitÃ¤n die Truppe eine viertel Stunde vorher wieder mal aufgehalten hat. PlattfuÃ, der dritte in der Woche.




  Also nochmal hinauf zum Ledro â See, nach 9 Tagen, 700 KM und 11.000 HM, stellen Rampen von 18% â 20% fÃ¼r Wildweibchen kein Problem mehr dar.



  Ago und Guido sind ohnehin Fit.








  und Ich durfte zum AbschluÃ noch ein letztes mal spielen (Posen)




  11 Tage Mountainbike pur.

  Unser Danke gilt:
  Cube Stereo 18â black anodized
  Cube Stereo 17â WLS
  dem eigenen KÃ¶rper und
  dem eigenen Willen

  und natÃ¼rlich Ago, Guido und Iuri
  fÃ¼r AX, MTB Garda, aber was am wichtigsten ist

  fÃ¼r 11 glÃ¼ckliche, unbeschwerte Tage in unserem Leben.

  Danke
  Susanne & Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. September 2011)

ZUGABE, ZUGABE, ZUGABE  ...



kubitix schrieb:


> für 11 glückliche, unbeschwerte Tage in unserem Leben.


 
Und die habt ihr euch auch verdient !


----------



## Themeankitty (17. September 2011)

@ nen
Das mit der neuen Trinkflasche ist eine gute Idee, muss ich bei meinem nächsten Bikeausflug auch mal mitnehmen


----------



## Route66 (17. September 2011)

Hi Stefan,

die Bilders sind wie immer super  

Ich schrei dann auch mal nach ner ZUGABE ! 

Marko


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ZUGABE, ZUGABE, ZUGABE


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

*

























*

*Jetzt gibt es erst Mal einen dicken Applaus für Guido, Sepi, Spuri, Nen und Jörg für ihre unverschämt guten Bilder 

*

*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

*


----------



## sepalot (18. September 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Woche mal eine neue Trinkflasche getestet, scheppert aber viel zu laut. Der mitgelieferte Inhalt war aber sehr gut


Gösser Naturradler am End?  ... hmmmmmmmm 




kubitix schrieb:


> so nun der dritte und vorerst letzte Teil (es sei denn, es werden Zugabe Rufe laut)


 
jetzt bloß nicht schüchtern werden  ... immer her mit dem Stoff aus dem unsere Träume sind! 


@Jörg: auch immer sehr nice  ... ich seh schon eines Tages hab ich Taunusboden unter den Stollen 



.


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

Hätte ich fast vergessen 

*





ZUGABE KUBI 





*


----------



## xerto (18. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hätte ich fast vergessen
> 
> *
> 
> ...





ja versaut mir ruhig meinen schönen verregneten sonntag..

zeigt mir am besten viele und schöne bilder wo ich in der nächsten zeit nicht hinkomm..


dann weiß ich wenigstens warum ich weine  

ich kann euch ja meine adresse genen, dann könnt ihr persönlich mir eins in die fre...e hauen 

mit den bildern macht ihr das ja schon 


topomobbing ohne ende..


vielleicht noch bilder im sonnenschein mit tollen trails und guten speisen..

nee danke, da gucke ich lieber beuzes regenfotos und habe mitgefühl..


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

*Okok, schon verstanden  Hier sind mal ein paar der schönsten Trails und Spots meines Bikesommers *

*Los geht´s zu Hause im Eselsburger Tal*






*Wie der See heißt weiß ich gerade nicht mehr  War aber in der Schweiz *





*Suvretta Loop*















*Friedrichshafener Hütte *





*Jamtal *










*Greitspitze*





*Alp Trida Enduro Trail*
*



*







*Mit Bildern von guten Speisen kann ich jetzt nicht so dienen  Meißtens war der Hunger so groß, dass ich keine Zeit zum Fotografieren hatte  Aber ich wette, Guido und Stefan halten da eine kleine gemeine Auswahl an leckerem Essen bereit *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (18. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> da gucke ich lieber beuzes regenfotos und habe mitgefühl..



*Tut mir ja schon leid für Dich 
aber ich bin gerade am Packen und geh morgen zum Biken in die Sonne 
*


----------



## kubitix (18. September 2011)

Das sind wirklich schöne Bilder Bärbel, und die Trails sind glaube ich so richtig nach Wildweibchen´s Geschmack.

Das zweite Bild hast du aber sicher nur hochgeladen um Xerto zu beruhigen.

@Beuze, na da wünschen wir Dir tolle, sonnige Tage zum Biken und geniesen.

Stefan


----------



## andi_tool (18. September 2011)

@beuze1,

hoffentlich gehst Du nicht in die Alpen. Die Schneefallgrenze soll auf 1200 Meter sinken...


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

*@ Beuze*
*Wünsche dir Sonne pur und Trails satt, sowie wunderschöne Touren und gutes Futter 

**Schönen Urlaub und vergiss die Kamera nicht 

*


*@Kubi*
*Danke Stefan 

*
*Wenn WildWeibchen auch auf endlose Flowtrails steht, dann müsst Ihr in der nächsten Saison unbedingt mal den Suvretta Loop machen 

 Ich war sogar in Ischgl drauf und dran, noch mal einen Tag nach ST. Moritz zu fahren, weil er mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf gegangen ist 

*
*Der Klöntaler See (danke nen!) ist übrigens sogar bei schlechtem Wetter ein Traum 

 Bei schönem Wetter .... *


nen schrieb:


> Es hätte nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätte den See vor lauter Durst geleert.


 *...unbeschreiblich 

*


----------



## kubitix (18. September 2011)

Ok, machen wir also weiter wie in der guten alten âzeigt her eure Bilderâ Zeit.

  Keine Angst es wird kein kompletter zweiter Bericht Ã¼ber AX und Biken am Gardasee. So ein bisschen muss ich die Chronologie aber beibehalten, sonst komm ich durcheinander, sind alles in allem etwa 1500 Bilder. DonÂ´t Panik, die lade ich nicht all hoch.

  Wildweibchen auf dem Weg zum Plansee.




  Ist ja noch ein weiter Weg bis zum Lago, da muss man das Material schonen.




  Ich hatte allerdings nicht vor das Rad hinzutragen, ist ja nicht die Hâ¦â¦â¦Route




  Wer wollte hier Bilder von Speisen?




  @Xerto, dass Wetter vor dem Hahntennjoch




  und am Joch




  stand in geringfÃ¼gigem Gegensatz zu dem am Rechensee







  ich kann also mit dir fÃ¼hlen, zumal wir uns momentan ja in der gleichen Klimazone befinden.

  Am Lago wird nicht nur Fahrrad gefahren, sondern auch aller mÃ¶glicher Wassersport betrieben.




  Nach dem Ora kÃ¶nnen die Surfer fast schon ihre Uhren stellen. So Mittags ab 14.00 Uhr schieÃen die da jedenfalls wie die Pilze aus dem Strand.




  Man hat jedenfalls immer was zum gucken.




  Auch im Umfeld der Malga Crassi gab es das ein oder andere Motiv.




  Der Vertrag mit Assos fÃ¼rÂ´s MuhMuh â Shirt hat sich jdenfalls gelohnt. SchlieÃlich haben die MuhMuhÂ´s jetzt ein eigenes Einfamilienhaus.




  Wie gewÃ¼nscht auch mal ein Bild von richtigem Essen.




  zurÃ¼ck zum Lago und unterwegs ein paar EindrÃ¼cke sammeln.

  Campi,




  Torbolle,




  der ein oder andere Singletrail,




  die Bastione,




  auf dem 402








  zurÃ¼ck nach Riva








  .............................


----------



## xerto (18. September 2011)

ja danke für das zweite bild bärbel 

da fühl ich mich zuhause 

selbst beuze fährt in die sonne und berge 

gibst eigentlich die krankheit "depressionen durch forums bilder" ddfb schon?

die hab ich..


ärzte haben mir geraten keine langspielplatte mehr zu kaufen oder den computer zu entsorgen ...


allen sonnenhungrigen und bikenden forumsmirglieder viel spass in den bergen..


bringt mir ein bißchen berg und sonne mit


----------



## andi_tool (18. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ja danke für das zweite bild bärbel
> 
> da fühl ich mich zuhause
> 
> ...



was sind das für Ärzte, die raten, keine Langspielplatte mehr zu kaufen? 

Nur Live-Musik ist besser als Musik von einer Vinylschallplatte....


----------



## wildermarkus (18. September 2011)

Ein Bild nicht nur für Bärbel






Gruß

Markus


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

Die Steinernen Jungfrauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (18. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> was sind das für Ärzte, die raten, keine Langspielplatte mehr zu kaufen?



solche die wissen dass es keine mehr gibt und cd`s inzwischen stand der technik sind..








biker oder? können nur fahrrad fahren und sonst?  D


----------



## xerto (18. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Steinernen Jungfrauen



die steineren jungfrauen mhmmmm"

ich frag jetzt nicht was tausende denken..


----------



## sepalot (18. September 2011)

@bärbel
oho ... sehr feine bilder die du da zum vorschein bringst 

@kubitix
besten dank für den nachschlag  ... die restlichen der 1500 knippspix's kann man ja immer mal so nach und nach zeigen, wenn die drinnenbleibtage sind 

@beuze
gute reise und feines wetter mit besten trails ... aber wir wollen fotobeweise  (nicht dass wir dir nicht trauen ... aber wir schauen gerne bilder )



die bilder heute haben mich an diesem dauerregentag doch ein bisschen lächeln lassen


----------



## andi_tool (18. September 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Ein Bild nicht nur für Bärbel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon wieder jemand, wo sich im Kreis HDH herumtreibt....


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

*@Kubi*
Sepi hat recht, bei dem Wetter schaue ich mir die Alpen- und Lagobilder noch mal so gerne an. Nebenbei wird schon mal am ein oder anderen Plan für nächstes oder vielleicht sogar noch für dieses Jahr gestrickt  und ab und an mal wieder ein Holzscheit in den Kamin gelegt


----------



## andi_tool (18. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> solche die wissen dass es keine mehr gibt und cd`s inzwischen stand der technik sind..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber Xerto, 

da liegst Du absolut falsch! Es werden nach wie vor neue Schallplatten gefertigt und der Markt ist durchaus im wachsen begriffen - schon seit Jahren.

Und sorry - CD's sind nicht mehr Stand der Dinge, nur dummerweise ist das Nachfolgemedium gescheitert... Dummerweise hat die CD eine Beschränkung auf 20 000 Hz - Schallplatten gehen da viel höher rauf...

Klangtechnisch steht ein gutes Setup eines Plattenspielers einer CD definitiv nicht nach.

so, jetzt wieder ontopic,
was meinst Du mit "biker oder? können nur fahrrad fahren und sonst" ?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (18. September 2011)

Ja seid Ihr denn nach ganz beisammen

Da schuftet man den ganzen Tag, kommt Abends heim, schaltet den Rechnen an und wir von einer Bilderflut erschlagen wie schon lang nicht mehr 

Spuri, dass Du dich mit dem AMS nach Polen traust und bleib mir von den Gleisen weg 

Nen, einen Tages erwisch ich Dich in Innsbruck und dann mußt Du alter Topomobber einen ausgeben 

Jörg ist auch back im Taunus, siehste, in der Kürze liegt die Würze 

Unsere Bärbel ist auch mal wieder auf dem Radl unterwegs, wurd auch Zeit 

...und DU lieber Stefan bitte keine Lagobilder mehr, ich muss mich zur Zeit aufs Streichen und Fliesen legen konzentrieren (nie wieder Fischgrätmuster ) und wenn jetzt noch mehr Bilder kommen wird das diese Woche nichts mehr mit dem Bad 

...und noch was, JA wir können uns wirklich nicht beschweren 

Außerdem verstehe ich gar nicht was ihr mit dem Wetter habt 
Heute wars sonnig und 29 Grad warm 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (18. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Kubi*
> Sepi hat recht, bei dem Wetter schaue ich mir die Alpen- und Lagobilder noch mal so gerne an. Nebenbei wird schon mal am ein oder anderen Plan für nächstes oder vielleicht sogar noch für dieses Jahr gestrickt



Ne das mach ich jetzt anders, ich hab gerade mal geguckt was die Flüge von Frankfurt Hahn nach Venedig kosten. Ich müsste jetzt nur noch irgendwie an günstige 3. Bike´s kommen und diese am Lago deponieren.

Dann mach ich nämlich immer wieder mal neue Bilder.


----------



## Cortina (18. September 2011)

Cubes hat Carpentari soviel wie Du willst 

Ich hol Dich auch am Venice Airport ab, bin in 5min da


----------



## kubitix (18. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Cubes hat Carpentari soviel wie Du willst
> 
> Ich hol Dich auch am Venice Airport ab, bin in 5min da



das hatte ich doch irgendwie erhofft, es könnte schneller passieren wie wir beiden gedacht haben.

Müsste aber bis Anfang Dezember Flughafen M.Polo sein, Problem?


----------



## Cortina (18. September 2011)

Nö, kein Prob, sind dann eben 10min


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

@Xerto: Bei dem Wetter ... Zähne zusammenbeisen und raus . Von Sonne bekommt doch eh nur Sonnenbrand .

Wir haben heute mal schön im Schlamm gespielt.

Zunächst Richtung Hohe Kanzel. Kurz vorher muss man sich ne recht ordentlich Rampe hochkämpfen. Sieht man natürlich auf dem Bild mal wieder gar nicht . Ist aber wirklich anstrengend.




Oben angekommen ...




... gibt es hier den ein oder anderen Spielplatz.




Jetzt aber in den Trail (der dann doch schon sehr schlammig war ... goil )




Die Waschmaschine wird was zu Tun kriegen .




Anschließend ging es Richtung Platte und zum Aussichtspunkt. Ganz hinten am Horizont sieht man eine Hügelkette - das ist der Odenwald. Irgendwo da wohnen Kubitix und Wildweibchen. Wir haben kräftig gewunken  ... vielleicht habt ihr uns ja gesehen.




Los weiter ... der nächste Mini-Trail wartet schon .




An der Refugio di Platti   angekommen erstmal ne Bockwurst. Glühwein - passend zum Wetter - gab es leider noch nicht .



Frisch gestärkt ging es wieder weiter.







Die Trails können zwar nicht mit dem Lago mithalten, machen aber auch Spaß. Die kann man halt flowig und richtig schnell runterschießen .




Da liegen sie, die eingesauten Cubes  ...



... und werden kräftig eingeseift .




Aber das Resultat lohnt sich. Nun glänzen sie wieder, noch ein ganz klein wenig Öl auf die Kette und ab ins Bett mit den Cubis .




Grüße an Alle

PS: @Beuze: Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter mit viel Sonnenschein .


----------



## xerto (18. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Lieber Xerto,
> 
> da liegst Du absolut falsch! Es werden nach wie vor neue Schallplatten gefertigt und der Markt ist durchaus im wachsen begriffen - schon seit Jahren.
> 
> ...



jojojo

da schein ich nicht upto date zu sein... 

meine platten benutze ich inzischen als frisbee scheiben...

und ich mag klischees " biker können nur fahrrad fahren " 



@sirrahh

mut, wahnsinn, ihr seid echte biker  

bilder die ich sehen will (ich bin eher weichei ) 

taunustrails im regen.. meine frau krierg ich nicht aufs bike..(mich auch nicht)

kennst du die "weisse wand" im taunus?


----------



## kubitix (18. September 2011)

hi Jörg,

prima Bilder, da hattet ihr beiden wohl euren Spaß. Aber nicht übertreiben, der Spaß mit dem Schlamm geht ja wahrscheinlich erst los.

Stefan


----------



## frankowitsch (19. September 2011)

@kubitix: wunderbare Story von den Touren am Lago, macht vor allem noch mehr Spaß sich das Ganz anzuschauen, wenn man selbst vor Woche dort war. Da kommt einem das noch alles so bekannt vor 

Die restlichen Bilder sind auch alle sehr schön, bitte mehr davon


----------



## Cortina (19. September 2011)

Jörg, Tina ihr zwei Schmutzfinken  die Platte ohne Glühwein, das geht ja gar nicht  und dann auch noch ne Bockwurst statt Bratwurst, dass mir das nicht zur Gewohnheit wird 

Aber den dicken  gibts für die Motivation trotz des Mistwetters zu fahren, das nun endlich in Italien angekommen ist. Das hessische Wort mit SR am Anfang, sraint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (19. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Außerdem verstehe ich gar nicht was ihr mit dem Wetter habt
> Heute wars sonnig und 29 Grad warm


War ja nur Schneeregen heute  Komm du nur nach Innsbruck, Schneebälle liegen bereit 

Ging mal wieder schnell, vor 3 Tagen noch höher oben und heute 



zach


----------



## andi_tool (19. September 2011)

nen schrieb:


> War ja nur Schneeregen heute  Komm du nur nach Innsbruck, Schneebälle liegen bereit
> 
> Ging mal wieder schnell, vor 3 Tagen noch höher oben und heute
> 
> ...



hab's heute auch gemerkt. Ist ganz schön frisch geworden. 

Bin um 17:15 Uhr zu einer Runde gestartet, dachte aber so kalt ist es nicht und bin mit kurzer Hose gefahren. Meine Herren....


----------



## frankowitsch (19. September 2011)

"Cube in Motion" - Kein Ding. Hier mal nen kleines erstes Video von unserer Transalp:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29223922"]Dolomiti AlpX Edit on Vimeo[/ame]

Gruß
Sven


----------



## xerto (19. September 2011)

einbindung hat geklappt 

super video


----------



## barbarissima (19. September 2011)

*@Frankowitsch*
Bitte mehr davon  Das Video ist genau das Richtige an kalten Spätsommerabenden


----------



## frankowitsch (19. September 2011)

Ich werde mir Mühe geben den kompletten "Film" in naher Zukunft fertig zu stellen  Aber Sommerabende kann man das nicht wirklich nennen find ich


----------



## barbarissima (19. September 2011)

Das wird schon wieder  Am Wochenende müssen wir bestimmt wieder schwitzen


----------



## andi_tool (19. September 2011)

so, dachte mir, nimmst heute mal den Foto mit, vielleicht gibst ja ein schönes Motiv.

Mal wieder ein Anfang, aber nicht so supertoll und etwas unterbelichtet...






Dafür habe ich für das Foto etwas Dreck an die Schuhe bekommen (nicht so prickelnd, wenn man Klickpedale hat)


----------



## andi_tool (19. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das wird schon wieder  Am Wochenende müssen wir bestimmt wieder schwitzen



Die Wettervorhersage hat bis zu 22 Grad angekündigt und vor allem trocken 
Sehr gut - werde dann meine 3000 km diese Woche noch voll machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (20. September 2011)

Sven, schönes Video 

Der Trail oberhalb am Lago di Fedaia bei 1:26 ist einer meiner Lieblingstrails in den Dolos, schade das das Wetter so bescheiden war, sonst ist der Ausblick auf die Marmolada grandios 

Habt ihr den AX mit dem GPS aufgezeichnet?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## frankowitsch (20. September 2011)

Hi Guido,
jop mein Begleiter hat die ganze Zeit getrackt, teilweise hat das Gerär aber ein wenig gesponnnen... Der Weg bzw Trail heißt übrigens Bindelweg und wir haben ihn auch nur per Zufall gefunden. Aber zum Glück haben wir ihn gefunden  war nur zum Ende hin leider etwas voll von italienischen "Wanderern" in Form von einigen Schulklassen...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. September 2011)

Was ist denn hier los ???? Seit 3 Tagen nüscht gepostet hier im Fred ??? 

Na, das änder ich jetzt mal.

Heute kam die KS Dropzone an (als Austausch für die Defekte i900r).




mmh ... sieht aus wie die alte. Hoffentlich hält sie diesmal auch.
Nachdem es die Tage immer mal auf die Hohe Kanzel ging, ich aber heute erstmal die Sattelstütze dranbasteln musste und (erschreckenderweis) der Sonnenuntergang immer früher ist, hab ich mal meine Freunde die Römer am Turm selbiger besucht.




Die Sattelstütze funzt gut . Was KS jetzt besser gelöst hat, ist die Kabelführung nahe dem Remoteschalter. Das war vorher ein unflexibeles Metallröhrchen, jetzt ein flexibler verstärkter Schlauch. Naja, kann weniger schnell kaputt gehen.




Kurz auf den Eschenhahner Hügel gebraust und auf die Bank gesetzt um den Sonnenuntergang zu genießen.








"Untergangsstimmung" bei Eschenhahn.




Mittlerweile wird es schon dunkel. Also, die Laterne an ...




... und ab nach Hause.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## homer.buddy (24. September 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/dsc06748tl.jpg/  cpt. kirks kommandozentrale, kann man da auch lenken mit?


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2011)

Lenken muss man. Ich muss sogar noch in die Pedale treten  ... Chief Scotty hat den Warp Antrieb immer noch nicht flottgekriegt, der Fluxkompensator ist auch im Eimer und die Hyperturbomegalenkung ist noch nicht geliefert - die Ferengis haben Stress mit den Klingonen .


----------



## sepalot (24. September 2011)

Seit gestern ist ja "offiziell" Herbst. Das Wetter ist gut vorausgesagt, also werden wir mal den Herbst checken. Aufstehen fällt so schwer. Aber das Fritzz kann's schon kaum erwarten - steht gespornt und gesattelt draußen 



.




​ 
Aber ein paar Minuten wird es noch dauern. Erst mal den Morgen mit einem warmen Getränk beginnen 



 - es hat ja nur 6°C draußen - und ein ausgiebiges Frühstück um Kräfte zu sammeln.




​ 
Erst mal geht es vom Fichtelseeparkplatz durch Fichtelberg über Neubau in Richtung Ochsenkopf. Der erste Anstieg steht an. Blick hinüber zur Kössaine (noch im Dunst).




​ 
Am Silbereisenbergwerk vorbei auf einem "Dammtrail" der Straße entlang. Erinnert mich an den Thüringer Wald / Rennsteig. Dann geht es erst mal zum Bachtrail. Mit Quer-, Längs- und Kreuzundquerwurzeln. Echt kein Spaß bei Nässe (meine Lende weis das! 



). Aber heute ist es soweit trocken und man hoppelt nur drüber 



.




​ 
Schönes Wegerl . Warten bis die Wanderer etwas weiter sind, nicht dass sie sich erschreckend in die Büsche schlagen und sich dabei fast die Knochen brechen 



 (mit was für Radler so manche schon Kontakt hatten 



 - es ist schon fast schwer zu erklären, dass man sich über das Platzmachen freut aber man ihnen doch gerne den Vortritt lässt 



).




​ 
Naja, weiter geht's auf dem Trail.




​ 
Jetzt geht's immer direkt neben dem Bach entlang - der Bocksgraben. Sehr klares Gewässer und es lassen sich eine Vielzahl an Fischen beobachten die sich todesmutig durch Flachstellen winden und über Minimalstwasserfälle stürzen 



. Ein Kommen ...




​ 
... und Gehen.




​ 

Jetzt kommen doch endlich auch die Felsen, für die das Fichtelgebirge bekannt ist . 




​ 
Fleckl ist erreicht - am Bullheadhouse (Radverleih, CUBE-Testcenter, Pension und Wirtshaus) beim Peter vorbei .




​ 
Oh mist, jetzt ist raus 



: Ja lieber Guido ich konnte heute das Bergauffahren - mit Lifter 



 - nicht lassen. Aber zu meiner Verteidigung, ich habe noch eine Punktekarte, die geleert werden muss bis Ende der Saison und die geht ja nur noch bis Ende Oktober (je nach Wetterlage) 



.




​ 
Aber meine Hauptintensität war, die Aussicht zu checken, die sich wie immer lohnt 



.




​ 
Der Eichelhäher - oder regional "Nußer" patrouilliert in der Lifttrasse. Da kuckt er, man begegnet sich auf Augenhöhe 



.




​ 
Schönstes Herbstwetter am Ochsenkopf mit sich langsam färbenden Laub. In ein paar Tagen ist es richtig weit.




​ 
Tja, auch wenn es in der Ferne noch etwas diesig ist, hat sich die Fahrt gelohnt 



.




​ 
Die Aussicht vom Wahrzeichenfelsen ist auch immer wieder schön  und es lohnt die paar Meter rauf zu steigen und das Bike unten stehen zu lassen.


 
Diese Markierung im sog. Wahrzeichenfelsen hat dem Ochsenkopf überhaupt seinen Namen gegeben.




​ 
Blick zum Schneeberg. Hoffentlich dauert die Zeit bis zum Schnee auch noch wirklich ein bisschen an 



.




​ 






Dann geht's erst mal den "Hubbelweg" runter.




​ 
Als ich das Bike abstellte und im Rucksack nach der Kamera griff, fragte mich ein netter älterer Wanderer, ob er ein Bild von mich machen soll 



. Erfreut über die spontan angebotene Hilfe sagte ich zu. Aber wer denkt, das war es jetzt hat sich getäuscht! Er war nicht zufrieden, dass ich im Schatten steh und der Hintergrund in der Sonne. Also schickte er mich noch 20 Meter weiter runter zu einem besseren Platz 



 und ich trabte hinterher 



.




​ 
Also noch einmal. Dann war er zufrieden und ich machte noch ein Bild von ihm mit meinem Bike. "Da könn ma dann daheim erzählen, dass ich den Berg mit dem Fahrrad runter bin" 



. Echt eine sehr nette Person 



. Bravo!




​ 
Dann geht's schnupp die wupp weiter. Es sind doch einige Wanderer unterwegs, aber man ist immer höfflich und grüßt sich gegenseitig 



. Die Weißmainquelle ist erreicht. Jetzt muss ich demnächst noch mal zur Rotmainquelle. Ja, so schaut der Main aus ...




​ 
... der später als etwas größeres Gewässer bei Mainz in den großen Strom mündet.




​ 
Auf dem Downhill ist eine Jacke heute nicht verkehrt. Und wieder ein nettes älteres Wandererehepaar, dass extra etwa oben wartet, bis nach den Bildern, der Videoclip im Kasten ist 



. "Wir halten ihnen den Rückenfrei". Man ist angetan, was so ein Fahrrad kostet und was man damit so macht - aber man hält mich nicht für verrückt 



. Was ist denn heute los, nur freundliche Worte auf den Wanderpfaden 









 und da mach man schon Schilder bereit um manchen Trail zu sperren? Anscheinend waren mal wieder so Vollpfosten unterwegs 



.




​ 
Die Sonne bringt milde Wärme. Feinstes Fahrgefühl hier 






.




​ 
Schussfahrt? Na klar! Ne nicht wirklich. Die Querrinnen können einen ganz schön wegschießen und außerdem will man ja keine verärgerten Fußgänger. Also ein Mittelmaß. Stets bremsbreit vor den Kurven.




​ 
Blick durch die Bäume rüber zum schneebergnahen Nußhardt. Dann noch runter ...






... nach Karches. Wer will kann sich hier stärken 






. Aber für mich heute nicht, hab ja geschummelt und bin mit dem Lift hoch 



.




​ 
Der Karcher Weiher glitzert in der Sonne.




​ 
Ein kleiner Wanderpfad entlang der Bundesstraße. Hier sollte man stets ein wachsames Auge haben. Einmal falsch abgebogen und es geht ins Moor 



.




​ 
Siehe da. Vielleicht hät ich mal am Stock ziehen sollen. Vielleicht währ da noch ein untergegangener Wanderer dran 









.




​ 
Ja der Altweibersommer. Ja, der Name kommt nicht von alte Weiber, sondern den sog. Weiben 



. Ein(e) alte(s) Weib(e) ...




​ 
... viele alte Weibe(n/r) 









.




​ 
Wer findet den Fehler? 




















​ 
Nachdem die Bewegunglegasthenie überwunden wurde, kann's weiter durch Moor gehen 



.




​ 
Der Fichtelsee ist erreicht. Nordteil mit großem Moor.




​ 
Ruhig liegt der See in der Herbstsonne - Klein-Kanada 



.




​ 
Mal rum um den See.




​ 
Alle "Hindernisse" werden heute mitgenommen 



.




​ 
Päuschen am Holzsteg. Die Sonne wärmt von oben, das Holz herrlich von unten (Natursitzheizung). So lässt's sich aushalten! 














​ 




​ 
Fichtelsee mit Schneebergturm. Ich freu mich schon, wenn das Laub noch goldener wird, dann schaut's hier erst richtig Hammer aus.




​ 
Man will eigentlich gar nicht weg.




​ 

Ich hoffe ihr habt auch einen sonnigen Tag gehabt und konntet ihn nutzen!  ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (24. September 2011)

Heute war aber mal ein geiler Tag zum Biken....

Schon beim Start war eine klasse Atmosphäre (da ging es übrigens den Berg hoch - sieht man bei solchen Bilder halt leider nie so richtig)





Unterwegs gab's dann diesen knorrigen Gesellen zu sehen






Und dann nochmal was schön atmosphärisches






Dann auch mal was mit einem Würfel (man sollte nicht gegen das Licht fotografieren) - aber irgendwie sieht das aus, als ob ich total verbockt auf dem Bike sitze)






einfach schön...





Insider könnten jetzt wissen, wo das ist






und Weiher Nummer 2


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2011)

@Sepi: Immer wieder schön Deine Bilder Stories ... und schönes Bikerevier.

Wir haben natürlich auch das suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper Wetter genutzt .

Kein Halten, ab auf's Cube.








Den Römerturm links liegen gelassen ...




... gings Richtung Görsroth. 



Da liegt Görsroth. Das wird das ab Dezember unser neues Hausrevier sein, wenn wir dort unser neues Eigenheim beziehen.




Görsroth ist zwar nur 6km von Eschenhahn entfernt, aber das Fahrrevier kennen wir nicht. Uns hat es irgendwie immer genau in die andere Richtung nach wiesbaden / Platte gezogen.

Also ... wo gibt es hier die Trails ???? 




Naja, ein kleiner Pfad ist da ja ...




... und führt in ein schönes Tal.




Und hier ein wenig weiter gefahren, führt uns der Pfad wieder zum Haubental. Das kennen wir . Und da grinst man schon mal, weil ...




... nur ein paar Kilometer weiter gibt es lägggga:



genau ... Handkäs mit Musik 

Zurück Richtung Heimat, vorbei an Schloss Neuschwanstein ... ehm ... Oberaurroff .




Der Kollege hier hat dann auf den letzten Metern schön aufgepasst, dass wir keinen Unsinn machen.




Endlich,endlich,endlich mal wieder einen sonnigen, blauen, strahlenden Tag gehabt. Da lacht das Herz und die Seele .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (24. September 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal 

Das Wetter war heute super, 35 Grad und Sonne pur 

Ca. 30 mal die Treppe rauf und runter so um die 70 hm, ja Sepi ohne Lift  und jedes mal mit dem Fliesenkleber oder den Fliesen im Arm, meine Beine sind sowas von im Eimer, da fahr ich lieber zweimal den Tremalzo an einem Tag 

Das Ergebnis






...und das schlimme, es ist noch nicht zu Ende 

* Super Fotos, ich will auch wieder BIKEN*

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (24. September 2011)

@guido:
vielleicht solltest du's doch mal mit kondition statt carbon probieren 

sorry aber der musste.......

schaut doch ganz passabel aus. die farbkombi waer jetzt nicht so die meine, aber es muss ja euch gefallen.


----------



## Cortina (24. September 2011)

Das haben schon viele gesagt aber ich weiß noch nicht ob Konditions Fliesen leichter sind als Carbon Fliesen


----------



## mtblukas (24. September 2011)

Was is'n heut los?


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal
> 
> Das Wetter war heute super, 35 Grad und Sonne pur
> 
> ...



Ich hab' mal Deinen Text ein wenig positiver "gekürzt". So hört sich das doch gut an . 

Hättest Du meinem Rat folge geleistet (Loch in die Erde buddeln, Poncho drüber, Fertig ist das EIgenheim) könntest Du auch biken. Aber nein  , der Herr Guido muss sich ja ne Villa in den weinbergen basteln.

Kopf hoch min Jung, wat mut dat mut. Und irgendwann ist das auch vorbei .


----------



## fatz (24. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Und irgendwann ist das auch vorbei .


na eine wand hat er ja schon. morgen noch die 2. dann hat er naechstes woe noch
was zu tun und muss ned biken geht. ahso, halt! da war ja auch noch die solaranlage.....


----------



## Themeankitty (24. September 2011)

Na toll heut war super Bike Wetter, und ich hab kein gescheites Fahrrad!
Aber bald hab ich wieder eins...


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal
> 
> Das Wetter war heute super, 35 Grad und Sonne pur
> 
> ...



Klopf, klopf habe das Badetuch schon parat, wo kann ich meine Zahnbürste ablegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (25. September 2011)

Es zeigt sich noch ein schöner Herbsttag 






 nach dem die Augen so langsam Tageslicht zulassen . Schnell gleich mal in der Früh für ein paar Minuten aufs Bike gesetzt 



. Nachdem ich ja gestern an der Weißmainquelle vorbei kam, bin ich mal schnell zur Rotmainquelle gefahren 



.




​ 
Was ist denn das? Ein Riesenchampion 



? Oder wohl doch ...




​ 
... das hier!? 








​ 
Dann noch schnell über kleine Pfade durch die Bäume geschlängelt 



.




​ 
Das Ziel fest im Blick 



. 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Dann spuckt einen das Unterholz aus ...




​ 
... und der Quellbereich ist erreicht.




​ 
Zieleinfahrt. Heute mal die richtigen letzen Meter zur Quelle genommen. Hier kann der Boden schon auf einmal unter dem Waldboden oder Laub wegsacken 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
*"Der Main" (klick mich)*​ 
Die Rotmainquelle ist nicht so spektakulär aufgestellt, wie die Weißmainquelle, da Touristisch nicht so interessant. Da es nur ein paar Sandsteinplatten und ein Edelstahlrohr sind, was nicht so spektakulär ist, hab ich mich mit dazu gestellt. Vielleicht wertet es ja ein wenig auf 



. Der Checker vom Neckar ... ähhhhhhh Roten Main 



.




​ 
So wie es hier raus tröpfelt, ist es ein Wunder, dass bei uns in Bayreuth noch was ankommt 



.




​ 
Herbstzeitstimmung 



.




​ 
Chillen in der Sonne ist nicht Fritzz, daheim steht schon fast das Mittagessen auf dem Tisch 



.




​ 
















* weiter so Herbst *















​


----------



## sepalot (25. September 2011)

@Guido: Kopf hoch - bald ist wieder Bike- und Ski-Zeit auch für dich, dann freut man sich auf das geschaffene Heim nach der Aktivität .

Ach bitte noch einen Handtuchhalter für mich mit anbringen .


----------



## Cortina (25. September 2011)

Sepi und Stefan, OK habs notiert, zwei extra Handtuchhalter für Euch 

In der Zwischenzeit fährt Sepi mal ein paar Runden für mich mit 

...und wenn die Bude fertig ist könnt Ihr gerne kommen, meinetwegen auch alle gleichzeitig 

Grüße
Guido

PS: Stefan, die Dusche misst 120cm auf 90cm


----------



## webhood (25. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> PS: Stefan, die Dusche misst 120cm auf 90cm



was solln das jetzt?!? Größenvergleich?!? Da kann ich mit meine Dusche ist 135cm auf 135cm. 

web

P.S. sobald ich die knapp 700 Bilder von unseren zehn Tagen Brixen sortiert hab, kommen von mir auch noch ein paar hier rein


----------



## andi_tool (25. September 2011)

Hallo Miteinander,

auch heut' ging's raus in die Natur, habe aber nur ein paar wenige Fotos gemacht:

Es herbstet - eindeutig die schönste Zeit zum Biken





Da hatte jemand Hunger





So sollte Mais normal aussehen





Das war's auch schon. Einen schönen Flowtrail bin ich gefahren (Waldbadtrail), der in der Mitte leider eine sehr ruppige Wurzelpassage hat. Da ich meine DSLR dabei hatte, war ich dort vorsichtig und habe mein Bike dort geschoben...


----------



## kubitix (25. September 2011)

C'è qualcuno che parla tedesco?

  Vier alle,

  Servus,

  wie ich feststellen konnte, wurde sie bereits schmerzlich vermisst, ich darf Entwarnung geben.

  Ihre Prinzessliche Hoheit, Fürstin von Wild und zu Weibchen weilte bei ihren Untertassen in Mittelfranken. Ich, ihr ganz persönlicher Leibkoch, Leibeigner, Leibmechaniker, Leibfahrer, Leibnavigator, Leibtransportator, Leibhastenichgesehen bin wieder einmal beauftragt einen persönlich von ihrer prinzesslichen Hoheit erstellten und von mir verfassten Reisebericht zu veröffentlichen.

  ICH bin unschuldig!

  Das Reiseziel befand sich in unmittelbarer Nähe der Residenz Wassertrüdingen, im Gräflichen Anwesen Schmalzmühle.





  Ihre Prinzessliche Hoheit geruhten der Reichsstadt des heiligen römischen Reiches, Dinkelsbühl, ihre Aufwartung angedeihen zu lassen.



  Ihre Hoheit passierte die Stadtmühle am Nördlinger Tor welche in der heutigen Zeit durch Wasserkraft Strom erzeugt.




  Ein schnuckelisches Örtchen dieses Dinkelsbühl, viel altes, ehrwürdiges, von Geschichte umgebenes gibt´s da zu sehen.




  Die Versuche den Eigentümer dieses herunter äh hinauf gekommen Anwesen´s zu enteignen sind leider fehl geschlagen. Schnuckelisch




  Es gibt viel zu sehen, digitalisieren wir´s.




  Auch Rapunzel weigerte sich behaarlich selbiges hinab zu lassen.




  Woraufhin mir ihre Prinzessliche Hoheit noch einen kurzen Besuch bei meiner Verwandschaft erlaubte.



  Es war awer kanner dahoam.

  Also verließen wir durch das Rothenburger Tor, entlang des Rothenburger Weiher´s die ehemalige Reichstadt.




  Irgendwann ist aber schluß mit lustig! Der Leibnavigator hat festgelegt es geht in´s Gebirge. Der höchste Berg Mittelfranken´s wird erorbert.

  Alos nuff uff de Hesselberg. 689m ü. NN
  Gucke kann ma ach




  Blicke, tut man das




  Das beste kommt zum Schluß, die Spielwiese!








  Der Vorkoster muß vorkosten!




  Damit´s ihrer Hoheit nett uff´s hoheitliche Poppessche schlägt.




  Ist das Poppessche zu dünn, is die Treppenstufe zu hoch.


----------



## fatz (25. September 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> was solln das jetzt?!? Größenvergleich?!?


hm! eher eine anspielung auf den umfang von stefans knoedelfriedhof


----------



## kubitix (25. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> da fahr ich lieber zweimal den Tremalzo an einem Tag



Mein lieber Guido, vorsicht, ICH nehm DICH beim WORT!



Cortina schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis



kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Cortina (25. September 2011)

Kubiiiiiii Ihr seid zurück 

Wenn Du mal in Italien wohnst fahren wir auch den Tremalzo zweimal am Tag, das verspreche ich Dir 

@ fatz  wie kommst Du denn darauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sepi und Stefan, OK habs notiert, zwei extra Handtuchhalter für Euch
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit fährt Sepi mal ein paar Runden für mich mit
> 
> ...



passt schon


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute haben wir mal eine saugeile Taunus Trail Tour gemacht. 

Hohe Mark - Saalburg - Sandplacken - Feldberg - Fuchstanz - Altkönig - Hohe Mark

Mit dabei: Tina, Chris und ich.





Und da ist auch schon der erste Trail. Lange noch vor der Saalburg.




Chris gleich hinterher.




Das was an Höhenmeter schon erarbeitet wurde, wird hier gleich im spaßesrausch wieder vernichtet.




Tina steht dem natürlich in Nichts nach.




Wer fährt denn da mit Lichthupe hinter mir her ?




Und hier wird doch versucht Rechts zu überholen . So langsam fahr ich doch gar nicht .




Auf den Resten des Limes lässt sich gut und flott fahren. Gleich ist der Sandplacken erreicht.








Kurz vor dem Feldberg gibt es dann noch eine Sacksteile Rampe, die teuer erkauft werden möchte. Ich hatte danach ein Foto von mir selbst gemacht. Man sah ich da Sch..e aus - das erspar ich euch mal. Der Chris ist hier deutlich entspannter.




Das gute Wetter wird auch am Feldberg gut genutzt .




Das gute: Vom Feldberg geht es zumindest bis zum Fuchstanz nur noch bergab.












Am Fuchstanz gab es dann die verdiente Stärkung: Bockwurst, Rindswurst, Weizen .... Da wurde auch mal gleich herzhaft abgebissen.




Der Altkönig will auf den letzten Metern auch erkämpft werden.




Oben angekommen ...




... werden wir mit einem tollen Blick auf den Feldberg belohnt.




Aber die Trails lohnen sich.
















An der Bürgelplatte vorbei Richtung Victoriatempel. Ein Stück weiter ...




... wird's manchmal auch ganz schön eng.




Der Tag hätte noch einige Stunden länger sein dürfen. Endlich wieder mal Sonne satt, geile Trails und jede Menge Spaß.
Aber ... jetzt geht es nach Hause




Hoffe jeder von euch hatte auch einen schönen Tag.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. September 2011)

@Guido: Zum Thema Antrieb:




Du weisst ja schon ...


----------



## beuze1 (25. September 2011)

> xerto
> nee danke, da gucke ich lieber beuzes regenfotos und habe mitgefühl..





> kubitix
> @Beuze, na da wünschen wir Dir tolle, sonnige Tage zum Biken und geniesen.





> barbarissima
> @ Beuze
> Wünsche dir Sonne pur und Trails satt, sowie wunderschöne Touren und gutes Futter Schönen Urlaub und vergiss die Kamera nicht





> andi_tool
> @beuze1,
> hoffentlich gehst Du nicht in die Alpen. Die Schneefallgrenze soll auf 1200 Meter sinken...




*Danke für Eure guten Wünsche, es hat gewirkt..


Die Anreise gestaltete sich etwas problematisch, bei 30 cm Neuschnee Verwehungen auf dem Pass musste ich einen anderen Weg in den Süden suchen.












Aber wo ein Wille ist...
der Weg hat sich gelohnt. 




Und kurze Zeit später steht die erste Tour an




Tolle Gegend.




Schön zu fahren




Tolle Blicke




Der erste Sattel ist erreicht.




Und schon hab ich keine Luft mehr.




Nicht so schlimm.




Weiter




Höher




Noch Höher




Das Rifugio und die Kirche kommen näher. 




Die lange Auffahrt.




Die letzten Meter ??




Leider Zu.




Da gibt's halt nur einen Riegel.




Das Joch ist nicht mehr weit.




Blick zurück.




Grenze Italien / Schweiz.




Ich muß weiter Hoch.




Zur Kirche.




Ganz Oben ! 26Km / 1900Hm am Stück.




Ist das der richtige Weg.




Ja..er war es.




Herrliche Abfahrt




Schnell.




Kurvig.




Da macht mir auch ein 2. Platten nichts.




Bei dem was noch kommt.




Der nächste Tag beginnt wieder mit einer langen Auffahrt.




Da oben soll ein Weg sein ??




Na, ich weiß ja nicht.




Sind ja nur noch 200 Hm zu Tragen.




Bis die Staumauer erreicht ist.




Dann kann der Spaß beginnen.




Lohn der ganzen Mühe.




Immer schön an der Wand lang.




Bärbel.??




Der erste von 22 Tunnels.




Es werde Licht.




Klasse Weg.




Immmer wieder mit super Aussichten.




Mein 3. Platten.




Egal weiter.




Tiefblicke.




Vorsicht, Kopf einziehen.




Hoffentlich hält das Dach.




Nochmal gut gegangen.




Die Römer.




Waren schon vor mir da.




Mein erstes Ziel für Heute.




Das Dorf ohne Straßen.




Talschluß.




Am Wildwasser entlang.




Zu eiskalten Gumpen.




Durch das malerische Dörflein.




Geht's für die meisten unfahrbar zu Tale.




Am 3 Tag wie soll's auch anderst sein.




Geht's erst mal wieder kräftig hoch.




Von oben sieht man einfach besser.




Wer Wo Wohnt.




Da könnt ich mal ne Pause mache.




Verdienter Cappuccino




Das ist der Grunnd für meine 3 Platten !!




Egal, ich muß noch ein paar Hm machen.




Gleich Oben.




Es ist ein Wahnsinn.




Das ist mein Tag.




Und ich lade Euch ein.




Ein letzter Blick.




Und Ich Stürze mich ins Tal.




1200Hm Abfahrt bis zum See




Und das bei diesem Panorama 


*

*Morgen soll's ja schön Wetter geben, ich glaub ich Zieh nochmal los..*


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Das ist mein Tag.
> Und ich lade Euch ein.
> *



Danke Dir Beuze !  Einladung angenommen.  Ich habe die Bilder schon eingesogen - tolle Eindrücke zu denen Du uns eingeladen hast und schön, dass Du Deine Momente mit uns teilst .


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2011)

welcher Lago ist das? Ich glaube von dieser Eisenbahnstrecke habe ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen ..... kann mich leider nicht mehr so genau erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2011)

tolle bilder [email protected] : wir waren heute nachmittag auch oben - und haben am fuchstanz käsenudelpafanne gegessen. man muss die geilen warme  herbsttage nutzen


----------



## Arsen (25. September 2011)

Einfach Traumhafte Bilder !!

@mzaskar: War das nicht bei einer von Stunzi´s fahrten?!


----------



## Cortina (26. September 2011)

Der Beuze macht sich einfach so auf zum Lago di Como um den Tracciolino  zu fahren und sagt uns nix davon...schäm Dich 

Super schöne Bilder  genau das richtige für Montag morgen


----------



## barbarissima (26. September 2011)

*@Beuze*
*Mir tut jetzt schon der Zeigefinger weh, weil ich jetzt bestimmt schon zum zehnten Mal deine bilder rauf -und runtergscrollt habe. Klasse - genial - supi - traumschön und total beneidenswert 

 *

*



Bärbel.??

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *
> 
> *


*Cousinen

 Hoffentlich hast du ihnen Grüße ausgerichtet *


*@Sirrah*
*Ich muss schon sagen, ihr habt ein paar richtig schöne Trails! Feine Gegend 

*



*@Kubitix/WildWeibchen*
*Kaum sind die Stereos vom Gardaseestaub befreit, da werden auch schon die nächsten Landstriche in Angriff genommen 

 So ischs recht 

Schöne Bilder 

*



*@Andi Tool*
*Wo ist denn bitte dieser See? Kann mich nicht erinnern, an dem schon mal vorbei gekommen zu sein 

*



*@Sepi*
*Das Fichtelgebirge scheint ja schon ein kleines Paradies für MTBler zu sein 

 *
*Mit Wanderern habe ich eigentlich bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In meiner ganzen MTB-Karriere bin ich bis jetzt erst einmal von einem Opa angeknurrt worden 

*



*@Cortina*
*Sehr schön Guido 

 Ich hätte zwar gedacht, dass du in der ganzen Zeit, die du jetzt schon am werkeln bist, etwas mehr als die eine Wand geschafft hast, aber wie hat mein Opa immer so schön gesagt:"Eile mit Weile" 

 Das wird schon noch 

*


----------



## andi_tool (26. September 2011)

*@Andi Tool*
*Wo ist denn bitte dieser See? Kann mich nicht erinnern, an dem schon mal vorbei gekommen zu sein 

*


Bärbel, das sind die Weiherwiesen zwischen Tauchenweiler und Lauterburg.

Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob Du Insider bist, sprich aus dem Kreis kommst, wo den ersten Buchstaben aus dem Alphabet zweimal im Kennzeichen führt....


----------



## idworker (26. September 2011)

haha.... Aalen....haha....


----------



## Cortina (26. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Guido: Zum Thema Antrieb:
> Du weisst ja schon ...



Du kannst mir doch bestimmt bestätigen, dass sich das AMS jetzt mit den 1,5 kg weniger, dank Wegfallen des Autolube Systems, deutlich agiler und leichter bergauf fährt


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. September 2011)

Hi @all, schöne Fotos habt Ihr wieder geschossen. Das verschönt einem die neue Arbeitswoche...

@Guido: Wenn Du schon alle einlädst, dann lass doch die Gäste die Arbeit machen.
 So a la 'Hey ich lad Euch nächste Woche zum biken ein, Ihr könnt alle bei mir wohnen' und wenn dann alle da sind: Achso, ich vergaß zu sagen, Ihr müßt erst noch fliesen legen, Wände verputzen etc.  nd wenn alles fertig ist, dann fahrt Ihr noch ne Tour....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Themeankitty (26. September 2011)

@barbarissima
Ja, das Fichtelgebirge ist ein Paradies für Mountainbiker, das würde auch erklären warum Cube und Ghost in unserer Region ist.


----------



## sepalot (26. September 2011)

schicke Bilder am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomsteg (26. September 2011)

Den Comer See, um den es bei den Bildern von @beuze1 ging, kann ich nur wärmsten empfehlen. Ich bin am So erst von einem 2 wöchigen Familienurlaub mit bike von dort zurück gekommen. Das mit den Platten kann ich auch nachvollziehen und es ist das erste Mal, dass ich mir Milch in den Reifen gewünscht habe.


----------



## beuze1 (26. September 2011)

*Nachdem ich mich gestern mit dem Bike in den Alpen vergnügt hab




Und den schönen Sonntag 




Zur Regenaration genutzt hab




Dabei Pläne für heute gemacht hab




War heute wieder selber Treten angesagt




Obwohl manche meinten, ich solle laufen




Hab ich's doch nicht lassen können




Denn die Berge lockten.




Und da gibt's halt kein Halten mehr




Tolle Aussichten 




äh, falsches Bild 
Tolle Aussicht




Indian Summer




Klasse Badeseen




Auch von oben gesehen




Und nach den Schottermonstern vom Logo, eine 1000hm Abfahrt
mit viel Flow auf schön gepflegten Trails








Bis ich auf dieses Gebilde gestoßen bin








Also mutig hoch




Fantastischer Blick auf den noch jungen Rhein




Es geht weiter zu Tal.








Weiter, immer weiter




Ich halt nicht mehr




Und mach auch keine Bilder mehr


*


Morgen solls wieder schön Wetter geben.


----------



## kubitix (26. September 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ist mal eins klar:

unser "alter" Beuze ist wieder da, und das in jeder Beziehung/Fred .

Ein besseres Beispiel für Cube in Motion gibt´s wohl nicht!,

und wir werden dich besuchen, nächstes Jahr versprochen, ganz bestimmt!!!

Susanne und Stefan


----------



## kubitix (26. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Treffen 2012??????????????????????


----------



## dusi__ (27. September 2011)




----------



## Cortina (27. September 2011)

Stefan, die bleibt sicher nicht so lange da liegen 

Beuze, super Bilder, genau das was ein Fliesenleger am Morgen so braucht


----------



## beuze1 (27. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Beuze, genau das was ein Fliesenleger am Morgen so braucht



*Sei froh das die Wände schon stehen..




Die Sonne lacht schon wieder..ich geh dann mal Biken..



*


----------



## barbarissima (27. September 2011)

*Mensch Beuze, Ich neige ja nicht zum Neid, aber wenn ich deine Guzzi da so stehen sehe, dann fange ich an, ganz dezent auf die Tastatur zu sabbern **

*
*Und ich finde es auch nicht wirklich gerecht, dass unsereins bei schönstem Wetter schaffen (deutsch: arbeiten) muss, während du die Schweiz unsicher machst **

** Die Tour bin ich so in etwa auch schon mal gefahren **

** Nur dass es bei mir leicht geschneit hat **

*
*Also ich fasse mal zusammen: Tolle Guzzi **

** tolle Tour **

** tolle Bilder **

**alles bestens*


----------



## barbarissima (27. September 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Treffen 2012??????????????????????


 
*Kubi, wir wollen biken, nicht sonnenbaden *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (27. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Kubi, wir wollen biken, nicht sonnenbaden *



Vielleicht will Sie auch gar keinen treffen


----------



## barbarissima (27. September 2011)

Ach was, die freut sich bestimmt


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. September 2011)

Freut mich riesig, dass hier alles so gut angelaufen ist, leider werd ich jetzt wohl endgültig passiver mitleser werden 

Schwere entscheidung getroffen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/420685


----------



## barbarissima (27. September 2011)

Das ist ja echt traurig  Ein Jungdynamiker wie du ohne Bike, das ist ja eigentlich ein nogo  Musst du so viel für die Schule tun?


----------



## andi_tool (27. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> *@Andi Tool*
> *Wo ist denn bitte dieser See? Kann mich nicht erinnern, an dem schon mal vorbei gekommen zu sein
> 
> *
> ...



Da warst Du doch bestimmt schon Bärbel...


----------



## Dave-o (27. September 2011)

Mein erster Ausritt nachdem der Hinterbau wieder klar war....







Anreise mit dem Cube-Carrie 





Son Opel ist da Vllt garnicht so schlecht, aber das Geld fließt im Moment einfach in alle meine Fahrräder....

Start von nem Wanderparkplatz kurz hinterm Möhnesee, auf in den Arnsberger Wald:






Nachdem ich malwieder an dem geplanten Trail vorbeigeschossen bin hab ich einfach diesen netten Abschnitt genommen und bin der hiesigen Wandermarkierung gefolg  




 .....   also erstmal weiter bergauf





...ich brauch echt neue Reifen....

-egal erstmal die kleine Abfahrt genießen 





mal ein bisschen Bein zeigen 






Fritzzi braucht ne Pause und trinkt erstmal n Schluck...






Naja so 2-3 Hm habe ich hier auch, auch wenn nördlich von Frankfurt wohne 






Danach ein Stück Sommerwiese...






leider keine Erdbeeren mehr auf meiner Route

Plötzlich endete das Ganze vor dieser Treppe und oben hätte ich tatsächlich auf befahrenen Gleisen weiterfahren sollen... also erstmal zurück.






Direkt danach habe ich mich in Arnsberg , dem nächsten Ort wiedergefunden, damit kam die Gewissheit, dass ich doch keinem Rundweg folge... also erstmal über die Straße zurück.... trotzdem nette Aussicht 






War ein Super Tag, hat mir gezeigt dass ich noch viel mehr an meiner Kondition tun muss und ich mir demnächst ein GPS zulegen sollte 

Viele Grüße,

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (28. September 2011)

Die Dämpfer Socke find ich gut.


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Da warst Du doch bestimmt schon Bärbel...


 
Tauchenweiler war ich und Lauterburg auch, aber der Tümpel ist mir irgenwwie entgangen


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2011)

> Naja so 2-3 Hm habe ich hier auch, auch wenn nördlich von Frankfurt wohne


Also im Sauerland bin ich bis jetzt auch immer auf mehr als 2-3 hm gekommen


----------



## dusi__ (28. September 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Naja so 2-3 Hm habe ich hier auch, auch wenn nördlich von Frankfurt wohne



also nördlich von frankfurt ist ja mal nett gemeint 

fast das selbe wie "südlich von münster"


----------



## lolo-bike (28. September 2011)

So, hier Bilder meiner gestrigen Tour im mittleren Schwarzwald zur Moos:







Kurze Pause






Der Weg ist das Ziel






Grandiose Aussichten











Hier im Schwarzwald bekommen sogar die Stürme ein Denkmal..






Oben dann am Denkmal angekommen






Wenn es nicht so diesig wäre....allerdings ist das ein gutes Zeichen; das Wetter bleibt weiter gut wenn's so aussieht






Abschlussbier nach 60KM und 1000 HM


----------



## andi_tool (28. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Tauchenweiler war ich und Lauterburg auch, aber der Tümpel ist mir irgenwwie entgangen




wenn man von Essingen nach Tauchenweiler hochkommt liegt die Gaststätte links am Wegesrand (in Richtung Wental). Direkt nach der Gaststätte geht dann ein Weg nach rechts weg Richtung Wald. Auf dem Weg bleiben, dann kreuzt man nach ca. 300 bis 500 Meter (geschätzt) einen weitern Schotterweg. Über diesen Weg drüber ist ein Trampelpfad und über den kommt man zu den beiden Weihern. Die werden wohl auch mitunter Moorwiesen genannt.


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2011)

*@Andi_Tool*
Da werde ich mich die nächsten Tage mal auf die Suche begeben  Sollte ja eigentlich zu finden sein 


*@lolo-bike*
Schöne Schwarzwaldbilder


----------



## andi_tool (28. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Andi_Tool*
> Da werde ich mich die nächsten Tage mal auf die Suche begeben  Sollte ja eigentlich zu finden sein
> 
> 
> ...



und ich werde irgendwann mal den Tümpel beim Hafnerhäule suchen...


----------



## Gummischwain (29. September 2011)

@ Beuze: ich beneide dich um deine Touren. Du hast da echt ne geile Gegend zum biken. 

Hier gibt's nur öde Ackerfläche und hier un da ne Abraumhalde! 
Will auch solche trails haben! 


Tannen Zäpfle...  Lägger!


----------



## Friecke (29. September 2011)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> Hier im Schwarzwald bekommen sogar die Stürme ein Denkmal..


 
Am Lotharpfad war ich im Frühjahr auch noch. Tolle Gegend und herrliche Aussichten. 
Freue mich für alle, die in so einer Gegend wohnen 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolo-bike (29. September 2011)

danke fürs mitfreuen  man wird hier schon verwöhnt mit ausreichend landschaft, der nachteil ist, dass man kaum was anderes sieht


----------



## barbarissima (29. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> @ Beuze: ich beneide dich um deine Touren. Du hast da echt ne geile Gegend zum biken.
> 
> Hier gibt's nur öde Ackerfläche und hier un da ne Abraumhalde!
> Will auch solche trails haben!
> ...


Ähm naja, aber du hast doch die Eifel quasi vor der Haustür


----------



## buschhase (29. September 2011)

Habe endlich mal an meine Kamera gedacht mit auf meine Runde zu nehmen.






Leider bisschen verschwommen, da ich das mit Selbstauslöser gemacht hab :/

Und dann hat mein Fritzz doch tatsächlich seine wahre Bestimmung gefunden, von wegen das Runde muss ins Eckige - das cubige muss ans Eckige.





(oder wars doch ein missglückter Bonnyhopp?)

Gruß
Nico


----------



## andi_tool (29. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Habe endlich mal an meine Kamera gedacht mit auf meine Runde zu nehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne - das nennt man abhängen 

oder chillen?


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> @ Beuze: ich beneide dich um deine Touren. Du hast da echt ne geile Gegend zum biken.
> 
> Hier gibt's nur öde Ackerfläche und hier un da ne Abraumhalde!
> Will auch solche trails haben!


 
Die Ardennen sind aber auch nicht weit weg von dir. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardennen


----------



## wildermarkus (29. September 2011)

Wo ist beim Hafnerhäule ein Tümpel???

Gruß

Markus


----------



## beuze1 (29. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Beuze: ich beneide dich um deine Touren. Du hast da echt ne geile Gegend zum biken.



*Ja find ich auch,
und das Schönste ist, das ich in 1-2 Std. überall sein kann.
D,A,CH, selbst I läst sich für ne Tagestour ganz gut machen.*
.
.



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und ich finde es auch nicht wirklich gerecht,
> dass unsereins bei schönstem Wetter schaffen (deutsch: arbeiten) muss, während du... *



*Ja, was soll ich dazu sagen...
hab schon in frühster Jugend festgestellt das man sich mit Arbeit oft den ganzen Tag versaut..*
.
.

*Gestern stand ich aber dann doch vor einer echten Mammut-Aufgabe




Da für mich eine Aufstiegshilfe (noch) nicht infrage kommt.




Ich gewinne auch so schnell an Höhe.




Schon bald ist die erste Hütte erreicht.




Die ich aber links liegen lasse, den es kommen noch genug andere.




Der Mann mit dem Goldhelm




Schwebt sanft gegen Tal.




Während es für mich nur kurz runter geht.




Bevor ich mich erneut an einen Aufstieg mach.




Wandertag




Hoffentlich fällt Sie nicht.




Wir sind dann aber gut aneinander vorbei gekommen.




Nach dem Steig hat sich das Cube eine Pause verdient




Während ich mich zu Fuß auf zum Gipfel mach.




















Nach der ganzen Lauferei verdiente Rast.




Und bei so einem Logenplatz.












Lass ich's mir schmecken.




Dann darf das Cube wieder zeigen was es kann.




















Und wir steuern erneut eine Hütte an








Auf der am hellen Mittag schon kräftig Hüttenzauber gelebt wird.








Neu gestärkt gehts danach zu Tale








Das Ziel immer vor Augen




Die Runde schließt sich.




Mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht.




Rolle ich die letzten Meter gemütlich mit den Kühen und Bauer Franz zurück.




Froh über den Tag,
und das ich die Mammut-Aufgabe zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst hab.


*
.
.


----------



## andi_tool (29. September 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Wo ist beim Hafnerhäule ein Tümpel???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Markus



Mußt Du Bärbel fragen. Der soll ziemlich versteckt sein....


----------



## Cortina (30. September 2011)

*Super schöne  Bilder Beuze 
Wo war das denn, im Tannheimer Tal?

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2011)

*Wenigstens einer, der den Indian Summer ´so richtig nutzt 

*
*Die Bilder sind der Hammer und die Tour scheint es ja auch gewesen zu sein 

*


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Wo ist beim Hafnerhäule ein Tümpel???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Markus


 
Beim Hafnerhäule rechts in den Wald, dann wieder rechts und dann weiß ich nicht mehr genau.... ich glaube ich habe mich links gehalten


----------



## dusi__ (30. September 2011)

@ beutze : den neunerköpfle hab ich mit meiner freundin doch auch erklommen dieses jahr  . jetzt hab ich urlaub nötig   Tannheimer Tal is 

und genau dieses messer is auch mein ständiger begleiter . schöne tour


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. September 2011)

@Beuze: NEIDISCH, ICH BIN NEIDISCH .... 

... aber, es sei Dir absolut gegönnt . Sehr schöne Bilder und witziger Abschluss mit der Mammuttaufgabe .


----------



## wildermarkus (30. September 2011)

@ Bärbel

Den hab ich ganz vergessen!

@ Beuze

Mach deine Bilder doch auch bitte hier rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=411683&page=3&highlight=tannheim

Gruß


----------



## mi2 (30. September 2011)

@ Beuze mega tour. mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (30. September 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ Bärbel
> 
> Den hab ich ganz vergessen!
> 
> ...



@Markus,
hast eine PN


----------



## Friecke (30. September 2011)

@Beuze,
tolle Bilder mit hohem Neidfaktor. Sei Dir natürlich gegönnt ;-)

Aus reiner Neugierde, wie lang war denn die Runde und wieviel Hm hatte sie (ca)?

Grüße,


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. September 2011)

Klasse Tour mit "richtigem" essen als belohnung. In Italy/Spain  gibt es noch a Glasel Wein dazu.


----------



## Rüssel__ (30. September 2011)

@ beuze.

Freut mich das Dir die Tour gefallen hat, die hat vor allem auch landschaftlich was gell

Wetter war ja auch bombig, also ein gelungener Tag.



P.s. Das Bild mit dem schmalen Trail zum See runter kann man immer und immer wieder anschauen und genauso viel Spaß macht er auch


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. September 2011)

So,

das herrliche Wochenende wird eingeläutet.

Es herbstet schon ziemlich, die Wälder werden langsam bunt.




Und es macht sichtlich Spaß durch die bunten Wälder zu fahren.




Knack ... war der Ast durch . Die Fetten Albernen kriegen alles Platt, manchmal sogar sich selber.




Aber eigentlich sind wir ja nur raus, um ne schöne Brotzeit zu genießen. Das Erdinger Weissbier des is hoald a Pracht holdaridi ....








Black Chili ... eh ... ne der Schwarze Blitz. Aber Chili steht ihm gut.




So, jetzt geht es nach Hause.




Noch ein bißchen Spielen.








Und dann wird der Landeanflug nach Eschenhahn International Airport eingeleitet.




War ein schöner Start ins Wochenende.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## wildermarkus (30. September 2011)

Dachte ich mir doch das da der Rüssel seine Finger im Spiel hatte!!


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2011)

*@Sirrah73*
Na ihr legt ja ganz ordentlich vor  Andere suchen noch in aller ruhe die Touren fürs lange WE raus und ihr zwei beiden seid quasi schon wieder zurück


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2011)

Wie schon wieder langes Wochenende?


----------



## mtblukas (30. September 2011)

JA


----------



## Rüssel__ (30. September 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir doch das da der Rüssel seine Finger im Spiel hatte!!



Eh klar.....sollen doch andere auch was davon haben, freu mich selber ja auch um jeden Tip wo ich bekomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (30. September 2011)

Raus aus der Arbeit und angestachelt durch Beuzes Bilder, ab aufs Bike. So jetzt erst mal eine Woche Herbsturlaub 




 und hoffentlich mit vielen solchen geilen Herbsttagen 



. Nach anfänglichem etwas wirren Umherfahren, will ich doch erst mal zum Buchstein und schlängle mich schon bald auf dem ersten Trail oberhalb vom Bezirkslehrgut vorbei. Blick über die Stadt mit dem kleinen Sendeturm auf dem Oschenberg an der Stadtgrenze und weiter im Hintergrund der Ochsenkopf.












Die Trails oberhalb vom Buchstein. Schön gemütlich auf schmalen Pfaden 



.






Und da man immer wieder von der Sonne angespottet wird, lacht doch das Herz von Bike und Biker 



.






"Keine Zeit! Muss weiter Trail surfen!" 










Jetzt die Entscheidung. Aber es geht weiter auf dem Sonnenpfad. So ist die Entscheidung doch recht einfach 



.






So viele Weiben wie ich heute gesehen hab - man, wenn nur eine für einen halben Tag steht, dann wird sich das Wetter nicht ändern 



.






Da versucht sich doch so manche Fichte mit einem bunten Kleid aus roten Wildahorn zu kleiden.






Die Felsen am Buchstein sind ereicht und es wartet der letzte hiesige Buchsteintrail 



. 






Ich schleich mich von hinten an den Schlosspark Fantasie (Eckersdorf) an. Mancherorts ist der Mais schon weg und hier kommt er nicht ganz so aus den Puschen.






Abzweig zum Turm.












Teils schön urig .






Der Turm ist erreicht ...






... und der goldene Hebst spitzt überall in der Nachmittagssonne 



.






Ein schöner Weg führt runter zum Teich, der im untersten Teil eine Vielzahl an Variationsmöglichkeiten bietet - und eine schöner als die Andere 



.






Treppenfahren kann man hier im Park bis zum Abwinken 



. 






HERBST!!! 












Es sind heute doch Schattenspiele. Jetzt aber langsam mal wieder heim.






Blick rüber zum Sophienberg (Bildmitte).












Morgen wirds wieder ins Fichtelgebirge gehen .​


----------



## mi2 (1. Oktober 2011)

heute nen paar sonnenuntergangsfotos


----------



## beuze1 (1. Oktober 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> paar sonnenuntergangsfotos



*Tolle Idee, schöne Bilder 
*


----------



## Cortina (1. Oktober 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ..neunerköpfle...Tannheimer Tal is



dachte ich mir es doch, erkannt hatte ich es am Gleitschirmstartplatz, der kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor 
Seid Ihr eigentlich was von den Tracks gefahren die ich Dir geschickt hatte?



Jörg, bei Euch sind die Blätter ja schon ganz schön bunt 

ich beneide Euch, würde jetzt auch gern Biken aber zur Zeit bin ich mehr im Villeroy & Boch Forum unterwegs 


Sepi ist auch zur strampelden Fraktion zurückgekehrt oder liegts daran, dass in der Revisionszeit die Lifte zuhaben  

SUPER FOTOS 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (1. Oktober 2011)

*@Sepi*
Vor allem die schmalen Waldtrails gefallen mir  Schöne Bilder 

*@mi2*
 Hammermäßige Bilder  Super Idee


----------



## sepalot (1. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sepi ist auch zur strampelden Fraktion zurückgekehrt oder liegts daran, dass in der Revisionszeit die Lifte zuhaben
> Guido


 
Zurückgekehrt ? Ich war nie weg ! Ne ne ... das Touren macht halt auch viel Spaß ... es gibt halt viele schöne Wege die nicht gerade von einem Lift erreichbar sind und trotzdem gefahren werden wollen . Ja und bei der schönsten Zeit des Jahres muss man doch die Natur genießen .

Außerdem muss sich die Investition einer versenkbaren Sattelstützt auch rentieren und die Lifte haben erst Ende Oktober/ Mitte November Revisionszeit  - deshalb ist am Montag auch Geißkopf angesagt, mit ganz viel Lift fahren .

Also nutzt alles die schönen Tage dieses verlängerten Wochenendes - ich werd versuchen jeden Tag dieses Wochenendes und der kommenden Woche auf dem Bike zu verbringen . Freu mich schon über zahlreiche, sonnige Herbstbilder von euch .


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

coole Bilder, Sepi: Das Fichtelgebirge ist schon ein Traum; Mi2: Geiles Bild im Sonnenuntergang.

Wir haben natürlich heute den Tag zum Warm-Up genutzt. Morgen geht es zusammen mit Wildweibchen und Kubitix auf zur Trans-Rheingau .

Heute Richtung Taunusstein. Auch hier gibt es immer wieder kleine versteckte Trails .




Gott sei Dank spucken die einen immer wieder aus .




Die Platte war ja auch schon gestern unser Ziel, wird es heute auch wieder sein. Und viele Wege führen zur Platte.




Am Jadgschloss lässt es sich schön spielen.








Da kann man schon ordenlich Trailsurfen .








Und auch Tina kommt da gleich hinterher. Erst locker um die Kurve ...




... dann im Sturzflug ohne Abflug runter .




Da muss ich doch hinterher.




Jetzt haben wir uns aber erstmal eine Pause verdient.




Z.B. mit Kürbissuppe .




Die Schatten werden leider mittlerweile schon früh länger.








Eschenhahn ... Heimat noch bis Anfang Dez.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (1. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich heute den Tag zum Warm-Up genutzt. Morgen geht es zusammen mit Wildweibchen und Kubitix auf zur Trans-Rheingau .




Mir han packt! Die Bilder machen einem ja schon mal den Mund wässerig!


----------



## sepalot (1. Oktober 2011)

Heute war ja mal wieder ein Hammer Herbsttag 



. Ja und heute konnte ich mal wieder eine Mitfahrerin "überreden" mit der ich schon viele Tourkilometer absolviert hatte - viele noch zu Hardtailzeiten. Ja die Frau mit dem Ghost AMR war mal wieder am Start 



 - ja, die Geisterfahrerin 



. Also auf geht's, und zwar gleich in die Vollen. Kein Einrollen - es geht die ersten Meter bereits in die Steigung. Der Horror hat einen Namen: "Turmallee". Ja, ist nicht jedermanns Sache, sich fast ne halbe Stunde sein Ziel kerzengerade vor Augen zu führen und dann noch, um so weiter man sich in die Höhe schraubt, um so steiler wird es 



.
Erleichtert biegen wir auf die nun wieder flacheren letzten Meter.
Ghost- und Cube-Rider(in) haben's geschafft 



.




​ 
Für die Anstrengung wollen wir uns jetzt mit Aussicht belohnen. Also ab zur Schönbergwarte.




​ 
Upsss. Foto fast vergessen 



.





Geister unter sich 



. Fragt die Geisterfahrerin den Turmgeist: "Turmgeist, dürfen wir den Turm besteigen?"




​ 
Der Aufstieg hier ist gar nicht so einfach. Wie gehen die Treppen hier rauf oder runter 



. "Turmgeist, zeig uns den Weg".




​ 
Der alte Abhörturm in seiner vollen Pracht.




​ 
Blick in Richtung Grenze und deutlich zu sehen auf tschechischer Seite - Asch.




​ 
Blick von Hof bis Schwarzenbach a. d. Saale und weit ins Vogtland.




​ 
Der Döbraberg thront über dem Frankenwald 



.




​ 
Blick über Kirchenlamitz zum Epprechtstein und dem Waldstein.




​ 
Schöne Aussicht hat man heute und hier sind die Granitsteine des Turms angenehm warm. Zum faulenzen gut 



.




​ 
Im Dunst erhebt sich schon die tschechische Bergwelt.




​ 
Blick auf Steinwald, Kössaine und Hohe Metze.




​ 
Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf.




​ 

It's a warm and sunny Fichtelmountain trail day 



.




​ 
Bei so g..... Bedingungen müsste schon viel passieren, dass einem das Lachen vergeht 



.




​ 
Noch mal auf dem warmen Stein Kraft tanken 



.




​ 
Zum Abschluss noch ein Gruppenfoto. Dank an den Turmgeist, dass du uns nicht die Mega-Aussicht verwehrt hast 



.




​ 
Da kickste wa!? Von hier schaut der Turm doch ein wenig höher aus.




​ 
Ein Teil des Sechsämterrates ist schon da 



.




​ 
Der N-Weg ist vielseitig. Oben recht nasse Wiesentrails, dann in Gräsern versteckte "spitze" Steine, die das Hinterrad hin und her springen lassen, dann Geröllartig und steht einem Trail am Gardasee in Nichts nach - vielleicht Lago-Übungs-Trail?!? 








​ 




​ 
Ach so was lässt das Bikerherz höher schlagen 



.




​ 
Der Rastplatz - die alte Ruine Hirschstein - ist fast erreicht. Schon wird der Trail enger und zieht sich durchs Unterholz auf die letzen Meter.




​ 

Pause bei schönstem Panorama auf den aufgewärmten Steinen 



. Die Sonne strahlt einem ins Gesicht, die Sitzfläche ist angenehm warm 



. Es hat 23°C und eine ganz leichtes Lüftchen weht um die Nase ...




​ 
... und etwa zu trinken 



. Wasser mit Geschmack aber ohne Umdrehungen 



. Der Trail hat ja noch ein paar Meter und Kniffligkeiten parat 



.




​ 
Herbst oder was? 




​ 
Chillaxen im Herbst 









.




​ 
Man kann sich kaum satt sehen und will gar nicht mehr weg 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Die alten Burgmauern.




​ 

Ruinenspielplatz 




















​ 




​ 




​ 

Ich konnte mich nicht für einen Weg entscheiden 



.




​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 

Jetzt geht es mal auf freier Flur, dass man mal ein wenig links und rechts vom Berg runter schauen kann 






.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Vollbremsung ...




​ 
... um am Wackelstein noch einen Zwischenstopp zu machen. Tja, auf dem Bild ging's schneller rückwärts als raufwärts 



.




​ 
Schön so ein Wackelstein. Faszinierend, dass der rund 34t schwere Granitstein nicht mal gestützt wird, sondern nur auf wenigen Zenitmetern aufliegt 



. Und von den Wackelsteinen gibt es so einige im Fichtelgebirge.




​ 





Hiermit ordne ich das weitere flowige Trailsurfen an! 














​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> .....Ja und heute konnte ich mal wieder eine Mitfahrerin "überreden" ....




 Und es hat sich gelohnt!  Story und Fotos - und die Ladung
am frühen Morgen. Eigentlich müsste ich gleich aufsatteln. Geht aber (noch) nicht. Vielleicht ist Morgen ´ne kleine Runde zum Angewöhnen
drin? Den restlichen Cublern & Cublerinnen unter Euch - nutzt den Tag.


----------



## xerto (2. Oktober 2011)

@spuri und sepalot

tolle bilder fast schon wie immer 

also fichtelgebirge gefällt mir auch 

in dem geburtsort unserer bikes 

euch allen heut viel spass, drauf auf die bikes wer weiss wie lange noch


----------



## blutbuche (2. Oktober 2011)

....sonniges abendründchen ( nein , ich krieg ´die bilder leider nicht grösser )... greez , k.  
hallo spuri !!!!!!


----------



## mtblukas (2. Oktober 2011)

warum?


----------



## blutbuche (2. Oktober 2011)

weil es mir immer mittendrin den  vorgang abbricht - keine ahnung , warum ....-


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ach,

war da heute eine schöne Tour. Trans-Rheingau-Tour ... und danke nicht Mitnahmewilliger Bahn ... wurden es am Ende 90km bei 1200 hm.

Hat uns eine Menge Spaß gemacht - 28 °C, Sonne satt, Federweiser, Flammkuchen - was will man mehr. Danke Wildweiben und Kubitix, dass ihr die Tour mit uns gefahren seid .

Wir haben jede Menge Momente sammeln können .




Gruß aus Eschenhahn,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Bike, schöner Ausblick


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ach war das gestern Schöööön .

Die Trans-Rheingau-Taunus Tour bei schönstem Wetter. Wir begrüßen unsere Gäste, Wildweibchen & Capt. Kubitix .

Die Cubes wurden schnell aus dem CubeMobil geholt und zusammengebastelt.




Und schon ging es los, erstmal Richtung Hohe Wurzel unserem ersten Etappenziel.




Dazu mussten wir erstmal zum Jagdschloss Platte und von da runter zur Eisernen Hand. Einem ehemaligen Bahnhof und heutiges Gasthaus.




Zur Hohen Wurzel ist es schon einiges hochzukurbeln. Das freute Stefan sichtlich .




An der Hohen Wurzel angekommen .




Wildweibchen, wir finden es zwar schön, dass Deine Bremse versucht zu singen. Reicht aber nicht für DSDS . Da musste also der Captain nachhelfen (es war nicht das letzte mal an dem Tag).




Die Odenwälder Weisheit "Wo's nuff geht, geht a wieder nunner" gilt auch bei uns .








Die Hohe Wurzel hat schon den ein oder anderen Flowtrail zu bieten, von denen wir mal einen ein wenig angekostet haben.




Nachdem es dann durch den Kurort Schlangenbad gegangen ist, sind wir nun im Rheingau angekommen. Hausen v.d.H. will auf trailigem Untergrund erklommen werden.








Von da aus geht es dann Richtung Mapper Schanze - Relikte aus dem Rheingauer Gebück. Das Familienalbum lässt grüßen.




In Stephanshausen scheinen die Anwohner noch mit Drachen zu kämpfen zu haben . So lässt zumindest dieses Gebilde vermuten .




Da flüchteten wir doch mal lieber vor dem Drachen über richtig schöne Trails Richtung Kloster Marienthal .








Susanne, das hatten wir doch schonmal das Deine Bremse einfach nicht singen kann ... der Captain kümmerte sich wieder drum, um endgültig für Ruhe zu sorgen (Ich han hier Brunox im Rucksack, dann ist Ruhe ).




Mit der Abtei Hildegard liessen wir dann den Rheingauer Wald hinter uns und vor uns öffnete sich das Rheintal mit seinen Weinbergen.








Das macht das bikesurfen so richtig Spaß.












Tolle Aussichten, die man hier genießen kann.




An denen man sich gar nicht satt sehen kann.




Auch die Weinberge bitten das typische Auf und Ab unserer Gegend.




Richtung RÜD ging es dann die Weinberge bergab.








Tja, wo wir völlig entspannt hoch und runterfahren, müssen andere in langen Reihen anstehen, um ein PLatz in dem Lift zu ergattern.




In Rüdesheim haben uns dann leckerer Federweisser  und Flammkuchen  erwartet.








Der eigentliche Plan von RÜD nach Idstein mit dem Zug zu fahren, wurde dann kurzer Hand gekippt.
Die Bahn hatte zu wenig Waggons bereitgestellt. Eine Mitnahme war nicht möglich . Egal, genug Bums war noch in den Beinen, also ab auf's Rad und die 40 km nach Wiesbaden . Und auch die haben noch richtig gefallen .

Von da sind wir aber gut nach Hause gekommen und haben noch lecker Roten  zu Stifado genossen.

Ein Rundum toller Tag .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> @spuri und sepalot,  tolle bilder fast schon wie immer...


Also ich bin unschuldig 




barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Spuri *Rücken ist ja mal eine richtig unangenehme Diagnose  Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass deine Wirbelsäule mit Rückenschule und Gymnastik und so bald wieder gut tut


Letzte Diagnose - waren auch noch 2 Rippen eingeklemmt, also blieb der Sturz im Wald beim Telekom-Turm neulich wohl doch nicht so ganz ohne Folgen.... 
Aber nach dem knick, knack & knirsch geht es schon einigermaßen.  
Wird schon wieder! Danke für die guten Wünsche. 



beuze1 schrieb:


> Du stehst zurecht auf der nicht allzu langen Liste jener die hier Vermisst werden sobald Sie sich rar machen.


Dann wollen wir auch mal wieder was dafür tun: Fotos!
Heute war es ab Mittag deutlich bewölkter & auch mit ´ner Briese Wind. Nicht kalt - aber kein Vergleich mehr zu den letzten 2 Tagen.
Ob die Drachen heute fliegen? Auf geht´s zum gucken...
denn im Gegensatz zu den Leuten aus Eschenhahn, Capt. Kubitix & Wildweibchen fürchten wir hier im Osten keine Drachen 

Scheint ja deutlich mehr los zu sein 



Mal runter fahren...



Sieht doch schon ganz anders aus...



Aber es sollte ja noch etwas weiter gehen...Flachland versteht sich. 



Unter der Trauerweide ...... aus "Schwanenkönig" von Karat



Nachdem es im Nacken immer noch zwickte und zwackte....



...wollte ich dem Cube- Gott ein "Friedensangebot" unterbreiten.
Dazu nehme man (wenn vorhanden) 1 Weiße (Friendens-)Taube 



Aber er (der Cube- Gott) zeigte mir seine Stacheln...



...und lies mich im Sand verreissen & einen Pin im Schienbein verewigen - ich habe das als ein klares "Nein!" interpretiert......



Derart auf mich allein gestellt - trat ich die Flucht nach vorne an....



und blickte nur noch 1 x zurück....über das schöne Flachland...




Für´s wieder "angewöhnen" waren es "nur" 20 km und 1 gute Stunde...aber es ist ein Anfang. 
Jörg Dein Tipp (Rückenschule) ist gebongt - 
der Mensch ist aber von natur aus soooo faul....
Schöne Story mit der Ihr mir da zuvor gekommen seid  
- habe mich schon über die Abstinenz hier heute gewundert.....
Aber auf Euch ist eben Verlaß.....
So long - bis bald mal wieder aus dem flachen Osten....


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2011)

Mit gestern nicht genug. Bei dem schönen Wetter drin bleiben ?  Also RAUS !

Wir haben heute mal nen Kollegen in Schlepptau genommen. Der ärmste hatte erst ne Grippe ausgebrütet und war noch nicht ganz fit. Egal, er bestimmt das Tempo. Wir wollen ja Spaß und keine Rennen.

Vom Alteburger Markt ging es Richtung Feldberg.




Durch Schlossborn und Glashütten gemächlich rauf zum Roten Kreuz und dann die Weilquelle passierend immer höher rauf Richtung Feldberg.




Aussichten gibt es hier ne Menge.




Aber der Feldberg will auch erklommen werden und kostet schon ein, zwei Körner.




Der Thomas hat noch nicht ganz die Luft und Puste wieder. Aber nach einer Grippe ist Schieben erlaubt, genauso wie auch dann immer wenn einem Schieben in den Sinn kommt .




Am Feldberg war ganz schön was los.




Aber trotzdem waren die Trails recht frei und gut befahrbar.












Runner zus ... geht es mit etwas weniger Puste.




Dafür das Thomas sagte, dass er sich nicht traute Trails zu fahren, hatte er dann nach ein, zwei Tipps ganz schön losgelegt .




Tina konnte kaum dran bleiben .




Am Ende ist er über Stock und Stein gefahren ... und hat auch gar nicht weh getan.




Da oben waren wir.




Müssen jetzt aber gigantische Ströme queren .




und dürfen die Landschaft genießen.




Auch wenn Thomas hier nicht im Forum ist. Hast Du gut gemacht heute -> So sehen Tagessieger aus - losgefahren mit "Trails kann ich nicht" und dann den Limestrail gerockt ! 




So klingt ein schöner Tag aus.




Und nur nicht am Ende des Tages irgendwo reinplumbsen .




Wir haben die Sonentage genossen und wir hoffen ihr alle auch.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## WildWeibchen (3. Oktober 2011)

Allen einen schönen guten Abend,

dank einer Einladung von Tina und Jörg begaben wir uns bei aller bestem Wetter in den Taunus. Die Zwei hatten eine Rheingau Tour für uns vorbereitet. Danke an Jörg der neben seiner Tätigkeit als Guide, Fremdenführer, Geschichts- und Sachkundiger auch noch als Fotograf tätig war. Wir mußten nur folgen!,

und so waren auch wir wiedermal als "Momentensammler" unterwegs und haben den ein oder anderen digitalisiert.

Trailleri und Traillera




das "wilde" Weibchen ist schon d...............




Jörg hatte uns ja schon vorgewarnt: "Also es gibt da ein paar kleine Probleme mit dem Forstb......, nix schlimmes, der legt halt manchmal ein paar Äste auf den Trail. Passt also bitte ein wenig auf!




Bitte lächeln!




tolle Gegend und dabei trink ich gar keinen Wein




so jetzt nochmal, vorhin war das nix, also ernsthaft:
BITTE LÄCHELN



na also geht doch


Oh happy Day





Nochmals Danke an Tina und Jörg für einen tollen Tag voller Momente!


PS: Ein zwei Anmerkungen von Cpt. Kubitix

1. Bremse ist jetzt Still"gelegt"!!!!!
Spaß beiseite, wie vermutet hat Bremsenstaub und Dreck das zurückgleiten des Bremskolbens verhindert. Also heute Morgen zerlegt mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert, Ergebnis völlige Stille! 

2. Heute war auf Wunsch von Wildweibchen ihre absolute Lieblings-
EISDIELEN Runde auf dem Programm.

especially für alle Lago "Geschädigten" und für Guido (wir hoffen du hattest wieder mal ein tolles WE in den Dolo´s

Aperol macht Birne...................................







Glücklich und ein bissie Lago - Feeling


----------



## barbarissima (3. Oktober 2011)

Ein dickes fettes BOAH an Jörg, Susanne und Sepi 

 Klasse Bilder und tolle Storys 

 Es macht unheimlich Spaß, eure Posts zu lesen 





*@Spuri*
Eingeklemmte Rippen klingt schon ziemlich ätzend 

 Ist wahrscheinlich eine saublöde Frage, aber wo sind die Rippen denn eingeklemmt 



Ich drücke dir natürlich weiterhin energisch die Daumen, dass dein Rücken schnell wieder Ruhe gibt 



Das mit dem Igelchen würde ich nicht so als schlechtes Zeichen ansehen, die sind zwar stachelig, aber sowas von putzig 

 Das hat jetzt sogar schon meine Katze eingesehen


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2011)

@Bärbel: Das ist ja süüüüssss.  Hase und Igel kenn ich ja, aber Katze und Igel .

Hier noch Action im Trailflow ... oder besser Flow im Actiontrail ...


----------



## OIRAM (4. Oktober 2011)

*Mensch Jörg,
schön, wie Du es auf den Trails Krachen läst.
Ich glaub Du währst auf m FRITZZ noch besser aufgehoben.

Klasse Bildbeiträge von Euch allen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## dusi__ (4. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> dachte ich mir es doch, erkannt hatte ich es am Gleitschirmstartplatz, der kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor
> Seid Ihr eigentlich was von den Tracks gefahren die ich Dir geschickt hatte?



wir haben echt viele routen rausgesucht und abgefahren das wir deine erst nächstes mal testen können . aber dann zu 110%  

dieser urlaub war eher trail- als tourlastig.


----------



## kubitix (4. Oktober 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Mensch Jörg,
> schön, wie Du es auf den Trails Krachen läst.
> Ich glaub Du währst auf m FRITZZ noch besser aufgehoben.
> *



Moin Mario,

mich würde mal die Begründung deiner Aussage interessieren. Weil ich liebäugle ja auch mit nem Fritzz 2011 SL, aber nur wegen der Lackierung.

Für das was es hier zu fahren gibt reicht ein AMS oder auch ein Stereo dicke aus. Selbst am Lago sehe ich eigentlich keine Begründung dafür sich nun unbedingt ein Enduro anzuschaffen. (Leider).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> mich würde mal die Begründung deiner Aussage interessieren. Weil ich liebäugle ja auch mit nem Fritzz 2011 SL, aber nur wegen der Lackierung.


mehr spass. und die blomben bleiben auch laenger in den zaehnen.



> Für das was es hier zu fahren gibt reicht ein AMS oder auch ein Stereo dicke aus. Selbst am Lago sehe ich eigentlich keine Begründung dafür sich nun unbedingt ein Enduro anzuschaffen. (Leider).


bist schon mal eins gefahren? ein bissl mehr federweg ist schon sehr angenehm, wenn's
gescheit rappelt. da musst noch gar nicht mal schnell fahren. aber wenn dann wuerd ich 
mir an deiner stelle eher mal ein 301 mit passender ausstattung ansehen. das fritzz ist 
doch recht schwer


----------



## sepalot (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin! Wochenende ist rum  ... aber Urlaub liegt vor einem .​ 
Am Sonntag war ich mal nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs, da hab ich mich zu Fuss mal nach schönen Trails in der Fränkischen Schweiz umgesehen ... und Sahnestückchen entdeckt . Hier Hoch über ...





​ 
... Pottenstein. 




​ 




​ 
Gestern gings mit der ganzen Crew an Geißkopf zum Nicht-Touren-Fahren , also früh aufstehen und bei meiner Fahrt durch die Oberpfalz bis nach Weiden immer wieder Sonnenaufgangspanorama mit Nebelfelder .




​ 
Am Geißkopf blieb keine Zeit für großartig Bilder, aber der Blick rüber zum Arber für den herrlichen Herbsttag sollte doch dokumentiert werden.




​ 
Am Abend nach der letzten Liftfahrt haben wir unten noch ein wenig die Tableline bespielt . Hanzz Nr.2 vom Määäxx ...




​ 




​ 




​ 
Aber auch das Santa Cruz VP Free wollte sich nix nehmen lassen.




​ 




​ 
Man fährt den ganzen Tag mit dem Sessel- oder Schlepplift rauf und "das sind ja nur die, die nur bergab fahren" und man ist am Ende des Tages doch so fertig und macht drei Kreuze, dass man den Tag doch wieder überlebt hat .​ 
Heute genießen wir weiter den Herbst und machen ne Tour bei Nürnberg am alten König-Ludwig-Kanal. Eine Klamm soll auch im Spiel sein. Da gibts bestimmt wieder paar mehr Bilder .​


----------



## Cortina (4. Oktober 2011)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> ...especially für alle Lago "Geschädigten" und für Guido (wir hoffen du hattest wieder mal ein tolles WE in den Dolo´s
> 
> Aperol macht Birne...................................



*
Jaaaaaaa Danke Euch, war super  genau so super wie all Eure Bilder 

Da ich aber per Pedes unterwegs war sind die Bilder im Cube Talk, es heißt ja nicht Cubler in Motion 

Das Wetter war ja wohl überall 1. Sahne und ich ich glaube das hat so jeder nochmal ausgenutzt, sogar unser Spuri trotz des Rückens, Gute Besserung auch von mir 

Grüße
Guido

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Spuri Eingeklemmte Rippen klingt schon ziemlich ätzend.





barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich eine saublöde Frage, aber wo sind die Rippen denneingeklemmt.....


 Gibt keine blöden Fragen - nur blöde Antworten...
Also - bin kein Arzt, als Laie sage ich mal so - meist ist ein Nerv zwischen den Rippen und/oder einem Wirbelkörper der Wirbelsäule eingeklemmt (da spricht man im Volksmund schon von eingeklemmter Rippe) - seltener klemmt eine solche tatsächlich an einem Wirbelkörper. 
Das tut beides einfach nur weh - sollte aber aus medizinischer Sicht bei guten Chiropraktikern/Orthopäden schnell behoben sein (ränken).
Nix was man immer behalten darf....... Medizinische Korrekturen bitte an mich & barbarissima per pn 

Das mit dem Igel nehme ich dankend zur Kenntnis. 
Ich werde also weiter dem Cube- Gott huldigen und nicht mehr mit ihm hadern. 

Was da gestern / heute noch an Beiträgen nachgelegt wurde. 

@Guido - danke! Und ja, das Wetter war schuld an dem "riskanten" Ausflug....hihi-


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2011)

> Heute genießen wir weiter den Herbst  und machen ne Tour bei Nürnberg am alten König-Ludwig-Kanal. Eine Klamm  soll auch im Spiel sein.



Schwarzenbrucker oder Röthenbacher?  
Ich bin heute Abend am Steinbrüchlein bei Nürnberg "spielen"


----------



## OIRAM (4. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Moin Mario,
> 
> mich würde mal die Begründung deiner Aussage interessieren. Weil ich liebäugle ja auch mit nem Fritzz 2011 SL, aber nur wegen der Lackierung.
> 
> Für das was es hier zu fahren gibt reicht ein AMS oder auch ein Stereo dicke aus. Selbst am Lago sehe ich eigentlich keine Begründung dafür sich nun unbedingt ein Enduro anzuschaffen. (Leider).



Ja, der Fatz hat´s ja  ausreichend begründet.
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Auch bezügliche des alternativen Bikes "301"


----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie stelle ich hier neuerdings ein deutlich erhoehtes harmoniebeduerfnis fest. widersprich mir doch wenigstens ein bischen


----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2011)

Ach was, lass mal das Wetter wieder schlechter werden, dann fliegen hier auch wieder mehr die Fetzen


----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2011)

*Apropos Wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Da das schöne Wetter ja demnächst vorbei ist, habe ich auch noch mal kurzentschlossen die Ösis besucht 

*

*Und ich hatte richtig Glück. Zwar war auf den Straßen und am Himmel richtig was los*
*



*

*... aber unterwegs nur ein paar Wanderer und ein paar Biker, das war´s schon. Man konnte also auch mal ein Päuschen einlegen und die Herbstsonne genießen 

*
*



*

*... Und wenn man dann erst mal die Hütte vor Augen hat, dann fährt das Rad fast von alleine 

*
*Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie ich die Hütte da hinten oben am besten in Szene setze 

*
*So...*
*



*

*oder so...*
*



*

*oder vielleicht doch eher so...*
*



*

*oder doch nur die Hütte?*
*



*

*Egal, es war jedenfalls sehr gemütlich und lecker und nett da oben 

*
*Aber irgendwann heißt es dann wieder aufbrechen. Also ein letzter Blick ins Tal *
*



*

*... und dann gehts mit Schwung runterwärts 

*
*



*

*



*

*Ich hoffe ja schwer, dass es vielleicht doch noch mal so richtig Sonne satt gibt, mir ist noch gar nicht so nach Herbst 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (4. Oktober 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schwarzenbrucker oder Röthenbacher?
> Ich bin heute Abend am Steinbrüchlein bei Nürnberg "spielen"


 
Schwarzenbrucker - Schwarzachklamm 

... so, Bilder sortieren und in Form bringen und und und - das wird wieder ne Nachtschicht + überlegen, wo es morgen hingehen soll 





@Babs: Wo warst denn da? Schicke Bilder, die du da für uns hast!


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ... so, Bilder sortieren und in Form bringen und und und - das wird wieder ne Nachtschicht + überlegen, wo es morgen hingehen soll



Luxusprobleme ... ich weiss wo es morgen hingeht -> nach Siegburg, arbeiten .


----------



## kubitix (4. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe ja schwer, dass es vielleicht doch noch mal so richtig Sonne satt gibt, mir ist noch gar nicht so nach Herbst*



Bärbel ohne dich ist doch das Hüttenbild nicht mal halb so schön. Du kommst vielleicht auf komische Ideen.

Herbst wird verschoben und Winter fällt ganz aus, hab ich jetzt mal so beschlossen. Wenn man deine schönen Bilder sieht ist das die einzige Lösung, alles andere macht nur Probleme.

Stefan


----------



## kubitix (4. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> irgendwie stelle ich hier neuerdings ein deutlich erhoehtes harmoniebeduerfnis fest. widersprich mir doch wenigstens ein bischen



ist mir eigentlich ein bizzl zu mühsam, ausserdem kenn ich da einen der fährt Trail´s mit nem HT runter da würden sich die meisten hier nicht mal mit 200mm Federweg runtertrauen.

Das Thema Federweg zeigt mir jedenfalls das bei vielen MTB Firmen die Marketingabteilung wohl am besten funzt. Ich kaufe oder konfektioniere mir ein Bike für den täglichen Gebrauch und nicht für die 2% die ich eventuell mal fahre.

Die Geschäftspolitik von Liteville wen´s denn noch so ist (Vorfinanzierung) ist ein nogo für mich.

Siehste also doch ein bizzl Widerspruch, nicht das hier die Harmonie den Bach runtergeht weil du pöse wirst.


----------



## WildWeibchen (4. Oktober 2011)

Darf ich jetzt auch mal? Cpt.Kubitix

Hallo zusammen,

es soll ja vorkommen dass Stefan´s Wünsche nicht in Erfüllung gehen, ab heute habe ich keine Ausreden mehr.

Egal welches Wetter kommt, ich bin für alles gerüstet, auch die Spikereifen sind bestellt.

Zuwachs im Hause, mein Stereo hat eine Schwester bekommen




Rollout




Susanne

PS: Hoffe mein Stereo wird nicht eifersüchtig und ich kann es bei schönem Wetter noch eine zeitlang fahren.


----------



## xerto (4. Oktober 2011)

schöne bilder bärbel 


das ist das tannheimer tal, ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (4. Oktober 2011)

also das rote Oberteil von Bärbel harmoniert perfekt mit dem rot/schwarz/weißen AMS und ist ein super Kontrast zu dem grün der Landschaft


----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ist mir eigentlich ein bizzl zu mühsam, ausserdem kenn ich da einen der fährt Trail´s mit nem HT runter da würden sich die meisten hier nicht mal mit 200mm Federweg runtertrauen.


killerphrase. du kannst mit allem ueberall fahren. ob's auch spass macht, steht wo anders...


> Das Thema Federweg zeigt mir jedenfalls das bei vielen MTB Firmen die Marketingabteilung wohl am besten funzt. Ich kaufe oder konfektioniere mir ein Bike für den täglichen Gebrauch und nicht für die 2% die ich eventuell mal fahre.


weisst was, wenn mal hier in der naehe bist, oder wir uns sonstwo mal treffen, faehrst
mal eine runde mit meinem. wenn dann immer noch derselben meinung bist ....


----------



## OIRAM (4. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Das Thema Federweg zeigt mir jedenfalls das bei vielen MTB Firmen die Marketingabteilung wohl am besten funzt.



Darfs den auch ein bisschen mehr sein ?
Ob an der Wursttheke oder beim MTB, ja gerne doch, ich bin da nich so.
Die 20 gr. mehr an Wurst verheiz ich dann mit dem Mehrgewicht vom Bike an der nächsten Steigung.


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2011)

@Wildes Weibchen: Suuuuupi  Sieht chic aus.

@Federweg: Och, ich denke tatsächlich über 160 mm nach. Ob man brauch oder nicht, ich würd es mir holen weil ich Laune drauf hätt und ein paar Trails sorgenfreier (aber nicht unbedingt besser) runterpfeffern kann.


----------



## dusi__ (4. Oktober 2011)

ach , schaut euch mal die news seite an und lest euch mal den bericht über Maxi´s Fatmodul Ant durch. das ist anscheinend alles was man braucht (an technik kram, die beine muss man trotzdem aufpumpen  )

schöne bilder hier


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2011)

ich frage mich ja wer da immer die Bilder von der Bärbel macht ....


----------



## mtblukas (4. Oktober 2011)

Der Foto


----------



## sepalot (5. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Luxusprobleme ... ich weiss wo es morgen hingeht -> nach Siegburg, arbeiten .


 
arbeiten? ach ne lass mal! sollen die machen die es können


----------



## sepalot (5. Oktober 2011)

Urlaub, schönstes Herbstwetter, Bike, Biker, Zeit - geht klar 




. Gute Location? Heute geht's mal in eine Region, wo ich noch nie mit dem Bike war - der Nürnberger Raum. Schwarzachklamm am alten Ludwig-Donau-Kanal. ​ 
Hier auf der Suche nach dem Einstieg. Befahrung der Brücke, wo der Ludwig-Donau-Kanal über die Schwarzach geführt wird.




​ 
Ich glaub heute ist ein guter Tag! 








​ 
Die Waldschänke. Hier müsste es doch losgehen 



.




​ 
Durch den Biergarten geht's - wer soll da draufkommen 



? Da wird man ja schon kurz nach dem Start in Versuchung geführt 



. Einstig ein langer Treppenabschnitt. Die Stahlabschlusskanten der Hölzer sind jedoch schmierseifenartig ... das ist nicht nach meinem Geschmack, schon gar nicht, die Metallkanten dann in der Nierengegend zu haben 



. Aber man kann doch bikegerecht starten und daran entlang trailen 



. 




​ 
Schön flowig präsentiert sich der weg durch die Schwarzachklamm 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Herrlich, wie die warme Herbstsonne auf der Haut kribbelt 



.




​ 











​ 
Und immer weiter am Fluss entlang ... also weiter geht's.




​ 
Manchmal sind ein paar nasse Stellen - aber meist nicht so, dass man solche Bergziegenveranstaltungen machen muss 



 ...




​ 
... aber hier war Schluss 



 ...




​ 
... die Strecke zu lang um mit viel Schwung durch zu kommen und man sinkt ziemlich stark ein 





. Die Hölzer in Längsrichtung sind trügerisch.




​ 
Bekannte Felsformationen - ist ja wie im Fichtelgebirge, nur dass hier der Fels natürlich aus Sandstein ist.




​ 
Bissl abseits spielen ... der Trail ist dort, wo du bist 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Das lässt sich die Geisterfahrerin nicht zweimal sagen.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Weiter im Programm .




​ 
Aber da ist auch noch ein Weg, der muss auch gefahren werden.




​ 
Aber letztlich nehm ich natürlich auch den gleichen Weg.




​ 
Schön geht es am Wasser entlang 



.




​ 
Diesmal stoß ich mir hier nicht die Schulter an und mach fast nen Abgang ins Wasser 



.




​ 




​ 
"Follow me if you can!" ... sie kann 



.




​ 
Höhlen gibt es auch zur Genüge. Klein oder auch groß.




​ 




​ 
Die Bikes lechzen nach Flüssigkeit. Oder will man sich nur mal die Füße waschen? 








​ 
Recht feucht. Achtung: Korrosionsgefährdeter Bereich. 











​ 
Das Tor zwischen den Welten muss durchquert werden. Dass wir uns heute noch für unseren Sport krumm machen müssen, hät ich nicht gedacht 









.




​ 
Was wird uns in der anderen Welt erwarten?




​

Speedtrails die es flüssig dahinrollen lassen 



.




​ 
Immer wieder auf und ab ... ist ja wie Pumptrack heizen 






.




​ 
Eine Idylle der Natur 



.




​ 
Das Kraftwerk ist das Ende der Klamm. Die Treppen währen lustig zum Fahren gewesen, nur leider in die falsche Richtung 



. Beim Aufstieg kommt man sofort wieder in 5°C wärme Luftschichten.




​ 
Das Wehr beim Faber Schloss. Dann geht es an den Ludwig-Donau-Kanal und immer weiter Aufwärts, Stück für Stück.




​ 
Schleuse 37. Wir sind auf dem Rückweg von Schleuse 35 wo man lebte wie Gott in Frankreich - quatsch, wie Gott in Franken! Brotzeitplatten und Bier & Co 






.




​ 
Jetzt geht's immer wieder Step by Step kanalabwärts.




​ 
Tja, wieder an der Kanalbrücke zurück und man genießt wieder die warmen Steine 



 ... 




​ 
... und den Ausblick hinunter in die Klamm.




​ 
Schade, der Abstieg hinunter in die Brückengewölbe ist gesperrt 



.




​ 
Sonne tanken 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Panierter Reifen. 




​ 
Der schicke Biergarten der Waldschänke.




​ 
So geht ein weiterer schöner Herbsttag zu Ende 



.




​ 


So, jetzt hab ich immer noch keinen Plan, was ich morgen mache. Na mal drüber schlafen - lassen wir uns mal überraschen. ​


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

super schöne bilder , wie immer  !!! tolle bike gegend - kommt auf die "to do" - liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> schöne bilder bärbel
> 
> 
> das ist das tannheimer tal, ne


Jepp  Und das Mammut durfte auch mal am Cube schnuppern 






andi_tool schrieb:


> also das rote Oberteil von Bärbel harmoniert perfekt mit dem rot/schwarz/weißen AMS und ist ein super Kontrast zu dem grün der Landschaft


Danke Andi  Dann hat sich die Stunde vor dem kleiderschrank ja gelohnt 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ich frage mich ja wer da immer die Bilder von der Bärbel macht ....





mtblukas schrieb:


> Der Foto


 
Danke Lukas 





  ...zur Not mit Unterstützung des Selbstauslösers und von netten Wanderern


----------



## Cortina (5. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Der Foto



 You made my day 

Bärbel war wohl ganz angetan von Beuzes Bilder, so daß sie da auch gleich mal hin musste 

Sepi, Du bekommst mal ne PN mit meiner Adresse, Du kannst mir dann mal eine paar neue Mäuse schicken weil mein Scrollrad ständig unter Dir leiden muß


----------



## andi_tool (5. Oktober 2011)

@Bärbel,
wenn Du jetzt noch den farblich passenden Lippenstift und Nagellack aufträgst ;-)

Ich hätte darauf getippt, daß Du eine DSLR hast und mit Selbstauslöser und Fernauslöser arbeitest....


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2011)

@Sepi

Da war ich vorletzten Donnerstag Nightride machen


----------



## beuze1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel war wohl ganz angetan von Beuzes Bilder, so daß sie da auch gleich mal hin musste



*Guido, Du hättest Dich doch aber hoffentlich bei mir gemeldet und wir hätten zusammen Spaß gehabt.
*


----------



## Cortina (5. Oktober 2011)

*Natürlich hätte ich das aber ich weiß nicht ob Du mit mir einen Tandemflug gemacht hättest 

Das Neunerköpfle kenn ich nur vom Fliegen, mit dem Bike war ich noch nie dort 

Ansonsten können wir ja auch mal ne Runde schwimmen gehen 



*


----------



## runningriot (5. Oktober 2011)

@*sepalot- welche länge fährst Du den RF-Atlas?
*


----------



## beuze1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Natürlich hätte ich das aber ich weiß nicht ob Du mit mir einen Tandemflug gemacht hättest
> *



*Ja warum den nicht 





Anflug auf Oberstdorf *


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja warum den nicht
> Anflug auf Oberstdorf *



Guido spielt die Frage zum Tandemflug aus, aber Beuze nimmt den Ball gekonnt auf, kontert scharf mit zwei Bilder ..aus dem Hintergrund müsste Beuze posten - Beuze postet_Tooooor! Tooooor! Tooooor! Tooooor! _ 1 : 0 _für BEUUUUUUUZE !_ Sorry Jungs ... das schoss mir gerade durch den Kopf als ich die Bilder von Beuze gesehen hab. Beuze hat immer irgendwas in Petto. Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Beuze hat immer irgendwas in Petto. Geil


 Na wer in der ganzen Welt auf "Mission" geht .... da kann man schon mal was vorweisen.... 
Übrigens schön Deine Reaktion auf die Bilder, hat mich supi erheitert.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Tooooor! Tooooor! Tooooor! Tooooor! 1 : 0 für BEUUUUUUUZE !


----------



## Friecke (6. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...aus dem Hintergrund müsste Beuze posten - Beuze postet _Tooooor! Tooooor! Tooooor! Tooooor! _1 : 0 _für BEUUUUUUUZE !_


 
Da macht Jörg für uns den Herbert Zimmermann, wie geil ist das denn? Herrlich


----------



## Cortina (6. Oktober 2011)

*....und während Beuze so durch die Luft schwebt setzt der AC Treviso zum Ausgleich an 




*


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Oktober 2011)

.......Ecke - Seitfallzieher......Innenpfosten dann gegen die Latte an den Hinterkopf vom Tormann - Tor !


----------



## kubitix (6. Oktober 2011)

kaum läßt man euch mal 1-2 Tage alleine.

Aber, wieder sehr schöne Bilder und vorallem ein harmonisches miteinander.

Wildweibchen hat ja nun ihr "Winterbike", und so wurde gestern auf der Hausrunde die Feinabstimmung gemacht. Sie möchte aber wieder auf ihr Sofafully zurück, ich weiß allerdings nicht warum. Schließlich kommt sie mit dem HT auch super zurecht und hat ihren Spaß.








naja und beim Stereo ist jetzt mal großer Service angesagt.




Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (6. Oktober 2011)

runningriot schrieb:


> @*sepalot- welche länge fährst Du den RF-Atlas?*


 
auf jeder seite 2cm gekürzt


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Oktober 2011)

@kubitix

Naja, glücklich sieht irgendwie anders aus - dein wildweibchen schaut ja ganz traurig drein 
Vielleicht hat sie der Anblick des nackten Stereo-Rahmens total verschreckt  
Aber ihr Winterbike ist doch auch ganz chic - zumindest passen beide farblich sehr harmonisch zusammen 

...aber warum ein "Winterbike"? Ist das so wie mit den sog. "Winterautos"? Hab ich auch nie verstanden...


----------



## andi_tool (6. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @kubitix
> 
> Naja, glücklich sieht irgendwie anders aus - dein wildweibchen schaut ja ganz traurig drein
> Vielleicht hat sie der Anblick des nackten Stereo-Rahmens total verschreckt
> ...



ein Winterbike hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Scheitert aber an den finanziellen Mitteln einerseits und der Unterbringungsmöglichkeit andererseits...


----------



## tomsteg (6. Oktober 2011)

Was für ein grandioses Wetter für einen Saison-Vorabschluss. Vormittags noch in der Arbeit und nachmittags noch mal schnell 1000hm gemacht.




Und sogar der Horizont geht bergauf




Und schee is, wenn ma oben is. Guad is ganga.




Noch einmal durchschnaufen - Bergluft - 



bevor es über herrliche Singletrails obi geht.

Gruß an alle, die heute schon schlechtes Wetter hatten oder aus der Arbeit nicht raus kamen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Oktober 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Gruß an alle, die heute schon schlechtes Wetter hatten oder aus der Arbeit nicht raus kamen.



Danke  ... ich wär auch gerne 1000hm gefahren. Stattdessen hatte ich es heute mit Zeitdieben zu tun. Stundenlanges sinnlos geblubber und ständiges "Ja, aber ..."

Dein Gruß hat mich jetzt aber aufgemuntert und die Bergbilder sowieso !


----------



## sepalot (6. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm. Nachdem ich ja gestern nicht getraut habe und dann doch alles wettertechnisch in Ordnung war 



 - oder hat es gestern einen nicht wirklich rausgezogen, weil mal kein dauerblauer Himmel zu sehen war 



? - hab ich mich heute doch aufs Bike geschwungen, da ja doch ein wenig Sonne gemeldet war 



. Außerdem ist es im Moment noch überall trocken. Erst gemütlich, dann immer wieder recht steil geht es den Berg höher und höher und das Laub und die Bucheckern knirschen unter den Reifen. Der Abzweig nach Karches ...




​ 
... lässt einen schon schwach werden. Schaut interessant aus 



, aber ich will ja hoch, nicht runter 



.




​ 
Der erste Punkt ist erreicht 



. Der Haberstein lädt ein 



.




​ 
Und pünktlich zur ersten Brotzeit zeigt sich auch schön die Sonne 



. 




​ 
Viel Spaß beim sortieren! Ich schau lieber zu. 














​ 
Nicht nur die Stärkung ist lecker, auch die Aussicht hier 



 ...




​ 
... auf den benachbarten Ochsenkopf (Funkturm des BR und rechts daneben der Aussichtsturm - Asenturm) ...




​ 
... und weiter ins Land ...




​ 
... über Bischofsgrün mit seiner Sprungschanze.




​ 
Zwischen der Wolkendecke spitzt doch immer mal was blaues hervor.




​ 
Da badet nicht nur die Eidechse in der Sonne, sondern auch das Fritzz 



.




​ 
Jetzt aber weiter zum Gipfelsturm 



.




​ 
Jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit. Der Tausendmeterstein ist erreicht.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Da spitzt der Weißenstädter See herauf und im Hintergrund erstreckt sich der Kleine Waldstein, Hallerstein und der Epprechtstein




​ 
Nach der letzten heftigen Rampe hinauf (jetzt brennen die Waden 



) ist der Schneeberg-Gipfel erreicht . Der kleine Aussichtsturm - das Backöfele - neben dem alten Abhörturm ...




​ 
... bietet einen schönen Überblick 



. 




​ 
Ja hat doch jemand ein Fahrrad hier oben vergessen - vielleicht war es auch ich 



.




​ 
Der Rundumblick: Großer Waldstein.




​ 
Hallerstein und Epprechtstein.




​ 
Großer Kornberg (da war ich am letzten Samstag).




​ 
Der alte Sperrbereich. Nach wie vor größtenteils eingezäunt als Naturschutzgebiet für den noch nie zu Gesicht bekommenen Auerhahn.




​ 
Blick vom Schneeberg ...




​ 
... runter zum schönen Fichtelsee.




​ 
Ochsenkopf.




​ 
Die alten Wirtschafsgebäude und unten am Fuß vom Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf wieder Bischofsgrün.




​ 
Der Wind bläst teils böig, aber die Aussicht kann man schon eine Zeit lang genießen 



. Jacke und Mütze sind heute schon nötig um nicht aus zu kühlen. Es sind heute doch auch in der "Sonne" rund 6 - 9°C weniger als die letzten Tage.




​ 
Nach einer noch ausgiebigen Brotzeit auf dem Stein zu Füßen der Türme geht es dann doch weiter.




​ 




​ 
Die Abfahrt musste dann doch schneller erfolgen als gewünscht. Nach einem noch kurzen Stopp an der Bergwachthütte fing es das Regnen an als ich ein paar Höhenmeter schon weiter unten war 






. Weitere Trails unten waren hiermit gestrichen und es ging schnurstracks zur mobilen Basis. Ungefähr so hat es rund 2 Minuten nach dem letzten Bild ausgesehen.




​ 


morgen solls anscheinend dann wirklich regnen ... mal sehen, ob am WE noch was geht​


----------



## barbarissima (6. Oktober 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Gruß an alle, die heute schon schlechtes Wetter hatten oder aus der Arbeit nicht raus kamen.


Danke  Ich hatte Sonne pur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Arbeit satt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß an die Bilderposter: Starke Fotos


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Oktober 2011)

Der "Schotterplatz" wäre ideal für meine zweitaktende KTM.


----------



## kubitix (6. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @kubitix
> 
> Naja, glücklich sieht irgendwie anders aus - dein wildweibchen schaut ja ganz traurig drein



Sie hat folgenden Vergleich angestellt:

Stereo = Sofa , HT =  Küchenstuhl

Ich sach nur man gewöhnt sich an alles!



Silvermoon schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sie der Anblick des nackten Stereo-Rahmens total verschreckt



Das glaube ich nun ganz un gar nicht!




Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...aber warum ein "Winterbike"? Ist das so wie mit den sog. "Winterautos"? Hab ich auch nie verstanden...



Ist relativ einfach, am Stereo sind zuviele Passungen und Lager die bei den Witterungsverhältnissen hier einfach zu stark leiden.

Da ich für die Wartung und den Service zuständig bin wird im  Winter mit HT´s gefahren!


----------



## St0Rm (6. Oktober 2011)

Paar Bildchen vom Süd-Tirolurlaub von dieser Woche.
Das mein Cube aka Giftwürfel aka Acid.. hier auch mal zu sehen ist




Gompm-Alm in Südtirol auf 1808m... endlich angekommen nach hartem Aufstieg 




Danach so wieder runter...




Am nächsten Tag.. hier hoch.. Meran-2000








Und knapp am Europäischen Fernwanderweg vorbei wieder runter...

Mehr davon in meinem Album

Grüße,
Sebbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (7. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Sie hat folgenden Vergleich angestellt:
> 
> Stereo = Sofa , HT =  Küchenstuhl



mhh dabei soll ein stereo doch eher alles "wegbügeln" ? 
darum  fühlt sie sich darauf wohler?!


----------



## beuze1 (7. Oktober 2011)

Leicht geändert


barbarissima schrieb:


> *Danke  Ich hatte Sonne pur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Nach den ganzen Touren mit dem Cube in Italien, Österreich, und der Schweiz muss ich mich erst mal etwas erholen.*

*Es muss nicht immer Guzzi sein.




Aber wenn ich so ins Tal blicke, bekomm ich wieder Lust auf's Cube




Morgen geh ich wieder radeln.




Mal sehen, wo mich diese Schilder hinführen.




Erst mal gemütlich einrollen.




Doch schon bald beginnt ein langer Anstieg.




Der mich auf einen schönen Trail bringt.




Schmal und knifflig gehts am Hang entlang.








Bis das kleine Dorf unter mir auftaucht.




Das schon bald hinter mir liegt.




Muss echt mal ein ernstes Wort mit meinem persönlichen Fotografen wechseln, wozu schleppt man den Kerl denn durch die Berge? Für so ein Ergebnis.




Fast schon ganz oben




Da drüben verläuft irgendwo mein Weg.




Aber der Weg ist noch weit, Erfrischung tut not.








30 km Lenkerbreiter Trail liegen vor mit.
















Immer wieder beeindruckend.




Wie Gut so ein Salami-Brot schmecken kann.




So gestärkt kann der Abfahrt Spaß beginnen.
















Nach einem sagenhaften Sinkflug, schon fast wieder im Talgrund








Hat mich bald darauf die moderne Welt wieder eingeholt.




Bleibt am Schluss nur noch eine Frage offen.

Bin ich nun ein Anstösser oder nicht.






*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Oktober 2011)

Die TDM ist ja fast so selten wie ne blaue Mauritius geworden.


----------



## Cuberia (7. Oktober 2011)

Mann mann Beuze, du hast noch was vom Leben ;-). Hast n top Bikerevier vor der Tür , n "Moped" und n Cube in der Garage, und die Zeit dafür beides ausgiebig zu bewegen ;-)
Was will man mehr ?! .....


----------



## mi2 (7. Oktober 2011)

sau geile tour Beuze.da wär ich gern mitgefahren


----------



## andi_tool (7. Oktober 2011)

der Beuze macht mit neidisch.

Ich war noch nie mit dem Bike im Gebirge... :-(

Aber nächstes Jahr mache ich das, auch wenn ich alleine eigentlich keine Lust dazu habe....


----------



## xerto (7. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> der Beuze macht mit neidisch.




ha war ne schöne tour 

oder wer glaubt ihr hat die fotos gemacht?


----------



## buschhase (7. Oktober 2011)

Darf man fragen wieviele Motorräder du hast Beuze? ^^
Bin ein wenig neidisch auf das Wetter. Wir haben hier grad Dauerregen und 10-15° bei starkem Wind.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## andi_tool (7. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ha war ne schöne tour
> 
> oder wer glaubt ihr hat die fotos gemacht?



könnte ja sein wie bei Bärbel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (7. Oktober 2011)

Oder Bärbel und Beuze fahren zsm.???


----------



## kubitix (7. Oktober 2011)

hi Beuze,

V-Twin.

Aber auch die Bilder und Tourenberichte sind wieder allerbeste Unterhaltung. Ich glaub ich muß jetzt Lago Bilder gucken, zur Frust - Bekämpfung.

Stefan


----------



## Vincy (7. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi Beuze,
> 
> V-Twin.


 
Das ist aber ein Parallel-Twin. 
Eine Yamaha TDM 850 "4TX".


----------



## fatz (7. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig neidisch auf das Wetter. Wir haben hier grad Dauerregen und 10-15° bei starkem Wind.


damit isses hier jetzt auch erstmal vorbei. bei uns hat's heut nacht auf 1200m runtergeschneit.


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ist relativ einfach, am Stereo sind zuviele Passungen und Lager die bei den Witterungsverhältnissen hier einfach zu stark leiden.
> 
> Da ich für die Wartung und den Service zuständig bin wird im  Winter mit HT´s gefahren!



Ahhh, ok, das ist natürlich ein Argument, welches ich gelten lasse 
Dann ernenne ich hiermit mein kleines Cube Reaction zum Winterbike!
Jetzt hab ich auch eins


----------



## andi_tool (7. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ahhh, ok, das ist natürlich ein Argument, welches ich gelten lasse
> Dann ernenne ich hiermit mein kleines Cube Reaction zum Winterbike!
> Jetzt hab ich auch eins



das darf man einem Cube Reaction aber nicht antun! Das tut dem ganz arg weh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2011)

... ach was, andi, das muss es schon aushalten können!

Und so ein schwarzes Bike findet man im Schnee doch viel viel leichter


----------



## beuze1 (7. Oktober 2011)

,


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie kam mir der Trail doch sehr bekannt vor ... die Behausungen auch 









2 Generationen


----------



## Cortina (8. Oktober 2011)

Beuze super Fotos 

...und anstößig finde ich Dich nicht, also bleib da mal lieber draußen 

Meine TDM beneidet Deine übrigends auch weil sie gerade ein trauriges Dasein in der Garage fristet 

Verät uns einer der beiden Herren wo diese schnucklichen Häuser stehen, gerne auch per PN...Grazie 1000?


Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutlache (8. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...und anstößig finde ich Dich nicht, also bleib da mal lieber draußen



*Herrlich, diese Schweizer..*


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Verät uns einer der beiden Herren wo diese schnucklichen Häuser stehen, gerne auch per PN...Grazie 1000?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Ich tippe mal auf dem Rinerhorn


----------



## andi_tool (8. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... ach was, andi, das muss es schon aushalten können!
> 
> Und so ein schwarzes Bike findet man im Schnee doch viel viel leichter



ne ne - das kann da ganz empfindlich reagieren.

Und in den Schnee werfen solltest Du das auf keinen Fall, sonst verschnupft es sich


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...und anstößig finde ich Dich nicht, also bleib da mal lieber draußen



man hätte auch denken können, wenn er ne Freundin im Tal gehabt hätte, dann hätte er nach der Beschilderung .... na ... lassen wir das mal lieber .


----------



## Asko (8. Oktober 2011)

Haben zwar leider nicht viele Bilder gemacht letztes Wochenende in den Dolomiten aber hier gibt es sowenige Bilder mit AIMs. Das muss sich ändern! 
*Unser Campingplatz direkt am Berg*




*Die Cubes brauchen noch eine letzte Rast vor dem ersten Aufstieg*




*Skipisten Downhill *




*Unsere 2. Tour am Sonntag in Italien*




*Soviel ist also schon geschafft*




*Puh*




*Wieviele AIMs wohl schon auf 2300 HM waren*




*Tolle Berge*








*Blick runter auf die Hahnspielhütte*




*Für den nebenliegenden Trail blieb leider keine Zeit mehr *




*Die letzte Abfahrt*




​


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2011)

Was ein Sauwetter heute ....


... mir aber egal, weil ich musste ja meine neue Endura Regenjacke testen. Die scheint auch recht gut zu sein.




Und außerdem war auch überhaupt keiner unterwegs.








Und im Schlamm spielen macht ja auch Spaß.





Naja, der Rote Teufel macht ja schließlich bei jedem Wetter ne gute Figur. Und schließlich geht es uns ja immerhin auch besser als Fatz, bei dem es ja wohl schon geschneit hat .




Ich hoffe ihr habt das Wetter auch genutzt ... zum biken ... 




... oder für Kaminabende / nachmittage .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ... mir aber egal, weil ich musste ja meine neue Endura Regenjacke testen. Die scheint auch recht gut zu sein.



schick ! 
Ist das die, die vor kurzem im Bike Magazin im Test war? 
Wo bekommt man die denn bei uns am besten ?

Gruß 
Marko


----------



## beuze1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die TDM ist ja fast so selten wie ne blaue Mauritius geworden.


*Ja, obwohl Sie Rot ist.*



andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie mit dem Bike im Gebirge... :-(
> Aber nächstes Jahr





mi2 schrieb:


> da wär ich gern mitgefahren


*Ich Lade Euch gerne für ne Tour ein.*



buschhase schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wieviele Motorräder du hast


*Nur noch 4*



kubitix schrieb:


> Bilder und Tourenberichte sind wieder allerbeste Unterhaltung.


*Dankeschön.*



> Parallel-Twin





> V-Twin


*Hauptsache 2 Zylinder-siehe Guzzi*



mtblukas schrieb:


> Oder Bärbel und Beuze fahren zsm.???


*Wie kommst Du denn da drauf ??*

Gestern Mittag bei einem Bekanntem Ausrüster







xerto schrieb:


> oder wer glaubt ihr hat die fotos gemacht?


*Noch einmal so ein unscharfes Foto  und Du warst  die längste Zeit unser Fotograf.
*
.
.


----------



## Cortina (9. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf dem Rinerhorn



Danke Bärbel, notiert 

@Jörg, schicke Jacke und *ROT* macht sexy 

@Asko, schöne Fotos 
Ihr hattet noch Glück mit dem Wetter, Freitag hat es dort geschneit 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Oktober 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schick !
> 
> Ist das die, die vor kurzem im Bike Magazin im Test war?
> ...



Ja, die ist das. Bei den üblich verdächtigen in Deutschland kriegst Du sie nicht. Wir haben bei Chain Reaction Cycle bestellt für 93 EUR bestellt. Vorgang ging recht gut, der Versand hatte aber ein wenig gedauert (7 Tage). 

Der erste Test war jetzt recht kurz. Aber sie hielt bei mittleren Regen dicht und (das ist mir auch sehr wichtig) ich hab nicht geölt ... und ich öle gerne. Habe übrigens XL genommen, passt mit ein wenig Luft bei 188cm. Ist hinten schön lang geschnitten, geht hoch an den Hals und die Ärmel sind auch etwas länger, was ich gut finde.

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Danke Bärbel, notiert
> 
> @Jörg, schicke Jacke und *ROT* macht sexy
> 
> ...



Komm vorbei und ich zeige dir den Weg


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Oktober 2011)

Für heute war Regen angesagt .

ABER ..... Sonne pur  ... da hat sich der Wetterdienst mal verschätzt .

Also, ab raus in den Wald.




Und die Sonne genießen - auch wenn es schon kühl war.




Mal schauen, ob Richtung Taunusstein noch die Trails stehen.








Alles noch fahrbar .




Tourabschluss an der Refugio di Platti.




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Oktober 2011)

Jörg - super Sache! Ach was bin ich neidisch. Regen könnte mich auch nicht abhalten.
Aber was soll´s - andere sidn viel mieser dran! ich komm wieder, keine Frage. ;-)
Und Ihr macht weiter so!


----------



## sepalot (9. Oktober 2011)

"April, April, das Wetter weiß nicht was es will" 




! Nach dem uns ja fürs Wochenende nicht so tolles Wetter vorausgesagt war, war ich am Freitag erst mal beim Sepp - dem Händler meines Vertrauens 



 - in der Station. Gestern hat doch tatsächlich mal der Winter in der Region vorbeigeschaut 



. Ging doch der Regen am Ochsenkopf zur Zeit des IXS Rookies Cup teils von Regen in Schneeschauer über 





 (aber auch in Bayreuth direkt war es mal Graupel ).




​ 




​ 
Na so wurde der Samstag Nachmittag zum Aufwärmen in ein Kaffeekränzchen "gewandelt" 



. Doch am Abend ein Lichtblick für den nächsten Tag?




​ 
Der Sonntag blieb bisher erstaunlich trocken - trotz gemeldeten Dauerregen 



. Na dann aufs Bike und schon geht's in den ersten Singletrail 



.




​ 
Anfang des Jahres hatte ich hier zahlreiche Trails gefunden - mit "nur Flow". Diese wollte ich mal befahren, doch daraus wurde auch heute nichts 



. Alle Meter gibt's neue Abzweigungen 






. Es ist echt schwierig: Egal welchen Abzweig man nimmt, ein paar Meter später hat man zwei bis drei Abzweige 



. Wie will man das mal vernünftig in eine Tour einbauen? Man kann nicht wirklich sagen, das eine Variante schöner als die Andere ist 



. Und ab ...




​ 
... ins Traildorado 



.




​ 
Den Kamm entlang in einer großen S-Kurve ...




​ 
... und schon geht's weiter ab ...




​ 
... in die Tiefe in einem weit auseinander gezogenen art Step-Up.




​ 




​ 




​ 
3. Ebene erreicht.




​ 
"Da unten bin ich - haaaallo - liebe CUBE'ler"! 








​ 
Und kaum wurde der Trail beritten, kommt auch schon die Sonne wieder verstärkt raus 



.




​ 
Ich weis genau, dass ihr vorm Bildschirm sitzt 



.




​ 
Jede Möglichkeit wird mitgenommen. Rein in den Krater und wieder raus - aber mit Vollstopp, da es dann unerwartet 5 Meter nach unten geht 






.




​ 
Auf einen weiteren Trail 



.




​ 




​ 
Und weiter und weiter.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Glücklich 








​ 
Trail Nr. 99999999999 








​ 




​ 
Den Würfel zieht es zur Wasserstelle 



.




​ 




​ 
Immer wieder idyllische Welten in diesem Forst 






.




​ 




​ 
"Jetzt spinn dich aus Fritzz - gebadet wird zu Hause"! 











​ 
Ja, so geht eine doch recht brauchbare Bikewoche mit jeweils nem Wochenende vorn- und hintendran zu Ende und hat viel Kraft gegeben für die nun kommende Arbeitswoche 



 - aber auch Lust auf meeeeeeeehr 



.




​ 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Was ein Sauwetter heute ... mir aber egal ... im Schlamm spielen macht ja auch Spaß.


 
*Ja so hat mich der Jörg doch gestern dazu motiviert auch trotz dem mäßigen Wetter in die *
*Pedale zu treten ... und ich wär heute auch bei Regen draußen gewesen ... DANKE Jörg!*
*



*




*.*


----------



## cytrax (9. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geile Bilder von ALLEN  @ Sepi, das letzte Foto is echt der HAMMER!!! Sieht spitze aus 

PS: Die grüne Jacke is doch ne Platzangst Trail Tech oder? Wie bist mit der zufrieden? Meine in schwarz und die RAM in blau sollen Ende der kommenden Woche endlich da sein  Schon über 2 Wochen lieferzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (9. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komm vorbei und ich zeige dir den Weg



Nächstes Jahr, DEFINITIV!!!

Jörg und Sepi  Goile Bilder 

....Jörg wie ich Euch um den Glühwein am Refugio Piatto beneide 

Ich habe heute bei einer affenhitze meine Eltern durch Venedig und Murano geführt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (9. Oktober 2011)

Genialer thread,sehr schöne Aufnahmen.

@sepalot
War die schwarze Brühe wirklich Öl?
Oder war das eine Blutspende,weil ihr da mit 4 Mann und Spritze steht.


----------



## andi_tool (9. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja, obwohl Sie Rot ist.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoffentlich gab es gescheiten Kaffee


----------



## nen (9. Oktober 2011)

@all schöne Fotos! 

Endlich habe ich auch einmal wieder Zeit Bilder zu posten, leider hatte ich heute nur das Handy dabei. 






Vorgespurt geht es leichter durch den schweren Schnee





Hmmm, wo geht es weiter?





Ok, also dann weiter durch den Schnee





Sche wars...


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ach du dickes Ei  ! Bei euch ist ja schon voll der Winter ausgebrochen ....


----------



## Cortina (10. Oktober 2011)

nen, sag mir bittet Du hast die Exif der Bilder bearbeitet und die sind vom letzten Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (10. Oktober 2011)

ahhhh es kann doch noch nicht schon so spät im jahr sein ... für schnee sind wir nich zu haben .

@ sepalot : beste jacke ever


----------



## fatz (10. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ach du dickes Ei  ! Bei euch ist ja schon voll der Winter ausgebrochen ....



sag ich doch.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2011)

nen schrieb:


>



*Ha! Die Schneemenge kann ich locker toppen 

Nach dem Plausch mit Beuze in Vaudes Guter Stube ging es mit der neuen Outdoorfunktionsklamotte rauf auf den Berg und rein in den Schnee 
50cm Neuschnee und Temperaturen um 0°C 
*








Eine schöne Woche euch allen


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> sag ich doch.



Sag's nicht zu laut, sonst schneit das heir auch noch .


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Oktober 2011)

wenn es schon Januar wäre könnte man ja neidisch werden auf den Schnee, aber jetzt schon....ich will noch ein bisschen Sommer


----------



## nen (10. Oktober 2011)

Halb so wild, die Schneefallgrenze steigt heute schon wieder auf über 2000 m und laut Meteo soll es morgen und übermorgen vorübergehend wieder bis 20 Grad geben.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann gibt es im Tal aber nasse Füsse


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (10. Oktober 2011)

Erstaunlich viele mit Oregon 450er GPS unterwegs.


----------



## sepalot (10. Oktober 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> @ Sepi, das letzte Foto is echt der HAMMER!!! Sieht spitze aus





cytrax schrieb:


> PS: Die grÃ¼ne Jacke is doch ne Platzangst Trail Tech oder? Wie bist mit der zufrieden?


 
Danke, der Himmel hat sich selber hÃ¼bsch gemacht â¦ ich hab nur abgedrÃ¼ckt . 
Ja, die Jacke ist die Platzangst Trail Tech â¦ ist eine feine Jacke â¦ aber man muss auch sagen auf Touren gibt es da schon meeeehr Spezialisten unter den Jacken (ist ja keine so High Tech Funktionsjacke), aber wenn es recht kÃ¼hl ist â passt !





Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> @sepalot:





Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> War die schwarze BrÃ¼he wirklich Ãl? Oder war das eine Blutspende,weil ihr da mit 4 Mann und Spritze steht.


 
Ich weis zwar gar nicht richtig, auf was sich das bezieht  (sorry ich kann keine GedankensprÃ¼nge fremder Menschen erkennen ) â¦ aber ich streng mich mal an  und du meinst sicher eines der vieeeeeeelen Bilder vom Freeride Festival in Saalbach-Hinterglemm dieses Jahr?
Wenn ja, ja das MineralÃ¶l der Bremse war ganz dunkel â¦ wer weis was der HÃ¤ndler beim LeitungskÃ¼rzen da gemacht hat  â¦ aber meine alte abgekochte BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit hat noch nie so ausgesehen . Ich hoffe du hast das gemeint!?





dusi schrieb:


> @ sepalot : beste jacke ever


 
jo 


@nen:
So wie auf dem letzten Bild mag ich das . Unten schÃ¶n grÃ¼n / âbuntâ und oben die Gipfel in reinstem WeiÃ .



@Guido: Ich hoffe von dir sieht man auch mal wieder paar Bilder , sonst muss man dich mal heimsuchen und dich zu deinem GlÃ¼ck zwingen  â¦ ist das Fliesenprojekt schon mal am Ende und unsere HÃ¤ken fÃ¼rs Handtuch angebracht ?


@Babs und Beuze:
So ists fein!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. Oktober 2011)

Schon schön so im schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outdoorjunkie (10. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar gar nicht richtig, auf was sich das bezieht  (sorry ich kann keine Gedankensprünge fremder Menschen erkennen )  aber ich streng mich mal an  und du meinst sicher eines der vieeeeeeelen Bilder vom Freeride Festival in Saalbach-Hinterglemm dieses Jahr?
> Wenn ja, ja das Mineralöl der Bremse war ganz dunkel  wer weis was der Händler beim Leitungskürzen da gemacht hat   aber meine alte abgekochte Bremsflüssigkeit hat noch nie so ausgesehen . Ich hoffe du hast das gemeint!?



Ja,genau  (hatte deinen älteren Kommentar ganz vergessen zu zitieren ) Aber auf deine Gedankenerkennung ist Verlass.


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Ja, die Jacke ist die Platzangst Trail Tech â¦ ist eine feine Jacke â¦ aber man muss auch sagen auf Touren gibt es da schon meeeehr Spezialisten unter den Jacken (ist ja keine so High Tech Funktionsjacke), aber wenn es recht kÃ¼hl ist â passt !



Na dann hab ich ja nix falsches bestellt Jacke in schwarz und die RAM in blau (beide im Angebot ). Die blaue Jacke hÃ¤tte mir auch gefallen aber dann komm ich ja wie ein Schlumpf daher


----------



## dusi__ (11. Oktober 2011)

die jacke ist super. vorallem die belüftung find ich  

aber ich gehöre ja auch zu der "nach 200m radeln schwitzen wie ein marathon läufer" fraktion


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Oktober 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> aber ich gehöre ja auch zu der "nach 200m radeln schwitzen wie ein marathon läufer" fraktion



Nicht nur Du


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich schwitz nur wenn ich anhalte  beim fahren eher weniger


----------



## xerto (11. Oktober 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich schwitz nur wenn ich anhalte  beim fahren eher weniger



ich schwitze schon auf dem sofa, wenn ich mir nur überlege zu biken...

seitdem sitze ich mit funktionkleidung im wohnzimmer


----------



## Cortina (11. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> @Guido: Ich hoffe von dir sieht man auch mal wieder paar Bilder , sonst muss man dich mal heimsuchen und dich zu deinem Glück zwingen   ist das Fliesenprojekt schon mal am Ende und unsere Häken fürs Handtuch angebracht ?



Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen, die nächsten Bilder die es von mir geben wird werden wohl Skitourenbilder sein 

Wenn alles gut geht werden wir Anfang Nov. einziehen...der Handtuchhalter hängt übrigends schon 

Jetzt sind es die Rigipsplatten die mich ärgern 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Oktober 2011)

Viel Erfolg !!!! 

In Gedanken gehe ich dir zur Hand, und gebe "virtuelle" nützliche Tipps.


----------



## NoJan (11. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu Weihnachten gibt's aber mal Mountainbike  Schienbeinschoner oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2011)

hat er doch. sogar gute.


----------



## sepalot (11. Oktober 2011)

eben


----------



## sepalot (11. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...der Handtuchhalter hängt übrigends schon


 
 braver Bub


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Oktober 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> zu Weihnachten gibt's aber mal Mountainbike  Schienbeinschoner oder?



Ich hab gute von RaceFace. Nachdem ihr mir mein Schienenbei der Länge nach mit den SudPin aufgeschlitzt habe, hab ich die Schienbeischoner als leichte Variante an. So oft vertragen meine Schienbeine das nicht.

Also, wirst Du mich immer wenn es nicht allzu trailig ist mit den Teilen sehen .


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2011)

In Tips geben bin ich gross


----------



## jan84 (11. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Für heute war Regen angesagt .
> [...]Alles noch fahrbar
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Haltung ! (Oberkörper noch einen Tick weiter runter - Hüfte da lassen wo sie ist - und dann entspannen, vor allem die Hände)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (11. Oktober 2011)

Nun mal ein paar Bilder aus Oberstaufen 2011  Hoffe sie gefallen euch  Weitere folgen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gute Haltung ! (Oberkörper noch einen Tick weiter runter - Hüfte da lassen wo sie ist - und dann entspannen, vor allem die Hände)
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



 Danke für's Lob!

Dieses Jahr hat mich fahrtechnisch so sehr nach vorne katapultiert. Die Tipps aus Füssen waren Gold wert, Guido hat da auch noch einiges bei mir am Gardasee gefeilt. Bei zwei solchen Lehrmeister  muss sich der Fortschritt ja zeigen . Bei vielen Trails wo es sonst nur ums "heile runterkommen" ging, spiele ich heute ... saus die nochmal hoch nur um sie wieder runterzufahren .

@Kaktusflo: Ja ! Definitiv gefallen die ... mehr, mehr, mehr !


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

Das sind heimische Trailkühe,die bieten sich zum bunny hop an.


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2011)

*@kaktusflo*
Bitte mehr Bilder  Ich drohe gerade in die Herbstdepression abzusinken  Da helfen nur Bikefotos mit viel Sonne und hübschen Trails


----------



## andi_tool (13. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@kaktusflo*
> Bitte mehr Bilder  Ich drohe gerade in die Herbstdepression abzusinken  Da helfen nur Bikefotos mit viel Sonne und hübschen Trails



Ich kann's nachvollziehen. Gestern war so ein Tag.... 

Dafür habe ich Dienstag noch einen schönen Tag auf dem Bike erleben dürfen


----------



## kubitix (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub es wird Zeit für ein zwei Bilder!

  Da ich im Moment zwar viel Bikä, die Bilder von der Hausrunde und dem damit verbunden Wetter aber demoralisierend sind und weil ich hier mit Peter C. sitze:

  Ja!, auch Ich bin reif für die Insel




  Gibt´s jetzt Lago Bilder aus dem Archiv, Pasta!




  Riva del Garda im Herbst, dass hat schon was!












  Es fehlt halt nicht nur der Lago




  Die ganzen Krisen dieser Welt können mir gestohlen bleiben, dass Leben kann so einfach sein, auf´s Rad und mit guten Freunden ne Tour fahren.












  Übrigens, Cube Forums Treffen 2012, ich schlag da mal was vor:




  Lago,

  den Vorschlag nicht gleich in der Luft zerreißen, wir könnten Fahrgemeinschaften bilden, eventuell einen Kleinbus mieten, einen großen Anhänger hätte ich.

  Gut wir wären nicht alleine




  aber, können diese Augen lügen?




  Stefan


----------



## andi_tool (13. Oktober 2011)

drückt mir die Daumen, daß das Wetter an Allerheiligen gut ist. 

Ich werde mit einem Bekannten ein paar Tage nach Südtirol fahren zum Biken 

Und ich werde meinen Foto mitnehmen und hoffentlich ein paar Bilder einstellen können


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Es fehlt halt nicht nur der Lago



So isses .



kubitix schrieb:


> Die ganzen Krisen dieser Welt können mir gestohlen bleiben, dass Leben kann so einfach sein, auf´s Rad und mit guten Freunden ne Tour fahren.



 Nehmt uns mit  !


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2011)

Da fällt mir ein, das Jura


----------



## kaktusflo (13. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@kaktusflo*
> Bitte mehr Bilder  Ich drohe gerade in die Herbstdepression abzusinken  Da helfen nur Bikefotos mit viel Sonne und hübschen Trails


 

Na dann bitte  Ein paar Bilder gegen schlechtes, kaltes Wetter und natürlich Deine anstehende Herbstdeprie 































Man denke an die Kuh von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. Oktober 2011)

kaktusflo, Bergaufschieber sind bei uns gerne wilkommen 

Hoffe die Kuh hat das Schaltwerk sauber abgeschlabbert und das der ein oder andere auch mal in die Schei$$e tritt, such is life 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (14. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Übrigens, Cube Forums Treffen 2012, ich schlag da mal was vor:
> Lago,
> den Vorschlag nicht gleich in der Luft zerreißen,



*Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Logo Liebhaber bin,
finde ich Dienen Vorschlag nicht Praktikabel.Es 
ist schon von mir aus ne ganze Weile zu fahren (480km)
und ob sich das viele antun wollen, mag ich zu bezweifeln.
Zudem finde ich den MTB-Hype um den Lago auch nicht gerechtfertigt
und wo schon alle sind, muss ich nicht auch noch hin. Des Weiteren sollten wir einer möglichst, wenn auch eher Theoretischen großen Menge an Cube-Fahrern & Freunden eine Teilnahme am Treffen ermöglichen.Darum Räume ich Deinem Vorschlag zu Recht keine großen 
Erfolgs Aussichten ein.
Also eher was in der Mitte von Deutschland, 
also Schwaben, Allgäu, Bayern.
*


----------



## kaktusflo (14. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> * Des Weiteren sollten wir einer möglichst, wenn auch eher Theoretischen großen Menge an Cube-Fahrern & Freunden eine Teilnahme am Treffen ermöglichen.Darum Räume ich Deinem Vorschlag zu Recht keine großen *
> *Erfolgs Aussichten ein.*
> *Also eher was in der Mitte von Deutschland, *
> *also Schwaben, Allgäu, Bayern.*


 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  auch wenn ich den Lago selber toll finde


----------



## andi_tool (14. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Logo Liebhaber bin,
> finde ich Dienen Vorschlag nicht Praktikabel.Es
> ist schon von mir aus ne ganze Weile zu fahren (480km)
> und ob sich das viele antun wollen, mag ich zu bezweifeln.
> ...



Ich wusste, daß Schwaben der Mittelpunkt Deutschlands ist 

Sorry beuze - aber super Vorlage.....


----------



## xerto (14. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich wusste, daß Schwaben der Mittelpunkt Deutschlands ist
> 
> Sorry beuze - aber super Vorlage.....



nee eher sauerland und edersee...

oder harz...

oder hüttener berge bei kiel... bis zu 112 hm .. 

geht doch 

ist aber auch nicht in der mitte..

wie wärs bei sepi im fichtelgebirge mit besichtigung des cube werks?


----------



## stereorider84 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey kaktusflo,
ist das ein KUHBE?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ein cube von Schleck


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2011)

*Na bitte, kaum werden hier mal wieder Sommersonnetourenbilder eingestellt, schon strahlt der Himmel wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*(Würde am liebsten gleich das AMS auf den Corsa schnallen und gen Süden düsen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*



andi_tool schrieb:


> drückt mir die Daumen, daß das Wetter an Allerheiligen gut ist.
> 
> Ich werde mit einem Bekannten ein paar Tage nach Südtirol fahren zum Biken
> 
> Und ich werde meinen Foto mitnehmen und hoffentlich ein paar Bilder einstellen können


 
 *Daumen werden gedrückt* 



beuze1 schrieb:


> *Also eher was in der Mitte von Deutschland, *
> *also Schwaben, Allgäu, Bayern.*


 
*Genau*


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Allgäu ist toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2011)

Sag ich doch


----------



## andi_tool (14. Oktober 2011)

- Feierabend
- es ist trocken
- die Sonne scheint

Genau:
*
Ab auf's Bike*


----------



## kubitix (14. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Logo Liebhaber bin,
> Also eher was in der Mitte von Deutschland,
> *



Ok ok du LOGO - Liebhaber, fahrn mer halt an de Bodensee. Hauptsache Wasser und Warm, weil Wasser und Kalt hab ich zuhause auch.


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Auch wenn ich ein bekennender Logo Liebhaber bin,
> finde ich Dienen Vorschlag nicht Praktikabel.Es
> ist schon von mir aus ne ganze Weile zu fahren (480km)
> und ob sich das viele antun wollen, mag ich zu bezweifeln.
> ...



Dem muss ich wiederstandslos zustimmen ! 

Nur eine Frage.......seid wann liegt das Allgäu & Bayern in der Mitte von Germany ?Haben wir letzte Woche Italien gekauft und ich hab etwas verpasst ........?


----------



## beuze1 (14. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ok ok du LOGO -



*oh..*


----------



## kubitix (14. Oktober 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Haben wir letzte Woche Italien gekauft und ich hab etwas verpasst ........?



Nicht letzte Woche, 2002.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (14. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> - Feierabend
> - es ist trocken
> - die Sonne scheint
> 
> ...



Das dachte ich mir auch  blöd nur das ich mir nach ner 1/4Stunde gleich nen Zahn am großen Kettenblatt ausgehauen hab   Mein neues Stereo * heul*


----------



## andi_tool (14. Oktober 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch  blöd nur das ich mir nach ner 1/4Stunde gleich nen Zahn am großen Kettenblatt ausgehauen hab   Mein neues Stereo * heul*



2 Stunden 20 Minuten - fast 48 km und 2 Trails


----------



## Cortina (14. Oktober 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch  blöd nur das ich mir nach ner 1/4Stunde gleich nen Zahn am großen Kettenblatt ausgehauen hab   Mein neues Stereo * heul*



Braucht kein Mensch, haus wech und mach nen Bash dran 



beuze1 schrieb:


> *....Es ist schon von mir aus ne ganze Weile zu fahren (480km)*


Einspruch Euer Ehren!!!
Ich bin nach Füssen auch über 500km gefahren und wer zum Lago die Como fährt um sich klammheimlich den Tracciolino reinzuziehen kann auch bis zum Lago fahren 

Aber die Rinerhon Tour würde sich zum Cube Treffen anbieten und Tannheimer Tal wär auch nicht schlecht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (14. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich bin nach Füssen auch über 500km gefahren und wer zum Lago die Como fährt um sich klammheimlich den Tracciolino reinzuziehen kann auch bis zum Lago fahren



Lass gut sein Guido, von uns nach Füssen sind´s nur 400KM, ist ja praktisch um die Ecke.

Ausserdem zum Lago fahrn wir sowieso, also können wir zwischendurch (zwischen den Lago Touren) , auch mal wo anderes hinfahren.

Wir sollen die Diskussion vielleicht sowieso in den entsprechenden Fred legen.


----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2011)

Tannheimer Tal wär was. Da hab ich nur 170Km hin


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Da komme ich auch hin .... wenn der Guido die Finger von den Aufklebern lässt, sogar mit Bike


----------



## mtblukas (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme auch...müsste halt nur meinen Eltern den Lago schmackhaft machen


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2011)

Bei Tannheimer Tal kommen sie bestimmt eher mit  Und vergiss nicht Lukas, nächstes Jahr bist du schon wieder ein Jahr älter  Möglicherweise kommst du dann ja auch ohne Eltern


----------



## Cortina (15. Oktober 2011)

*OHNE* Eltern wäre aber der Lago besser 

Wie siehts bei Dir aus, konntest Du Deine Eltern schon überreden fürs nächste Jahr


----------



## sepalot (15. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (15. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bei Tannheimer Tal kommen sie bestimmt eher mit  Und vergiss nicht Lukas, nÃ¤chstes Jahr bist du schon wieder ein Jahr Ã¤lter  MÃ¶glicherweise kommst du dann ja auch ohne Eltern



 Der ist aber bÃ¶se und wirft ihn bestimmt in seiner entwicklung mind. 8 Mon. zurÃ¼ck.
Event. reicht so ein "ihrsehtmichalle"Wimpel am Cube ð² und eine lange Kette. ð


----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. Oktober 2011)

Gutes Bild


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Der ist aber bÃ¶se und wirft ihn bestimmt in seiner entwicklung mind. 8 Mon. zurÃ¼ck.
> Event. reicht so ein "ihrsehtmichalle"Wimpel am Cube ð² und eine lange Kette. ð



Sehr sinnreicher Kommentar.


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *OHNE* Eltern wäre aber der Lago besser
> 
> Wie siehts bei Dir aus, konntest Du Deine Eltern schon überreden fürs nächste Jahr


 
Ich traue mich nicht sie zu fragen


----------



## beuze1 (15. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Einspruch Euer Ehren!!!
> wer zum Lago die Como fährt um sich klammheimlich  reinzuziehen kann auch bis zum Lago fahren



*Du weißt ja, gute Jungs kommen in den Himmel..
beuze kommt überall hin.
*

*So, nach dem verfrühten Wintereinbruch hat sich das 
Wetter Gott sei Dank wieder gefangen..
Also raus aus der guten Stube und ein Berg gestürmt.*

*Ja - kruzifix, muss das den sooo steil sein.




Das sind Minimum 25-30%.




Aber irgendwann geht auch fahren wieder.




Herrlicher Blicke ins Ländle.








Ein Traum von Trail.








Zieht sich über Kilometer immer Richtung Sattel.








Aber kein Lohn ohne Anstrengung.








Der Sattel, zugig hier.








Was für eine tolle Landschaft.












Die kommende Abfahrt wartet.




Blick zurück.




Kehre um Kehre ins Tal.




Wo ich mich auch nicht mehr von dieser desolate Brücke stoppen laß.





Und ich vor dem Mittagessen noch Zeit finde.




Der Letzte ist immer der Schwerste.




Schwäbische Pasta-Mahlzeit.




Danach noch mal 500 Höhenmeter rauf.




Vorbei an schon geschlossenen Almen.




Um danach durch ein wunderschönes Tal,








Abzufahren.



*
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2011)

*Wenn die Steigung auf den ersten beiden Bildern nicht wäre, dann würde ich mich ja morgen glatt mal auf den Weg in den Bregenzer Wald machen *
* Das ist doch Bezau, oder?*

*Super Bilder und lecker Kässpätzle *


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Wenn die Steigung auf den ersten beiden Bildern nicht wäre, dann würde ich mich ja morgen glatt mal auf den Weg in den Bregenzer Wald machen *
> * Das ist doch Bezau, oder?*
> 
> *Super Bilder und lecker Kässpätzle *



Bärbel, nur mit der Anfangssteigung schmecken die Spätzle am Ende doch auch richtig gut, oder ? 

Also, wir sind gespannt auf die Bilder wo Du die Steigung hochfährst   und am Ende mit einem riesen "Hmmmm, Lecker ! " die Spätzle wegpfeiffst .


----------



## mtblukas (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin in 3 Tagen ein Jahr älter


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich bin in 3 Tagen ein Jahr älter



Aber nicht, dass Du in 30 Tagen 10 Jähre älter bist ... sonst machst Du mir konkurenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (15. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass Du in 30 Tagen 10 Jähre älter bist ... sonst machst Du mir konkurenz



Keine Angst so "ALT" will ich auch nicht sein 

Ich will lieber hier sein


----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Bilder, mal wieder


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Keine Angst so "ALT" will ich auch nicht sein



Danke, mein junger Padawan ! Weiss ich Bescheid .

Gruß vom alten Sack ...

PS: Wir sprechen uns nochmal bei nächsten Treffen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> PS: Wir sprechen uns nochmal bei nächsten Treffen


 Ja, wenn Du Deine "Dritten" bis dahin wieder gefunden hast. 

Man Leute - die Zwangspause ist ja mal wieder angenehm mit Bilder gucken zu verbringen. Besonders Beuze. 

Und Lukas sieht sich "Berlin in Flammen"   oder wie das heißt an.
Ich wohne 1 Autostunde weg - und habe es seit Jahren nicht geschafft dort hin zu kommen. Irgendwie immer Dienst oder Rotze oder, oder....
Dir jedenfalls noch viel Spaß da - und immer schön Fotos machen.


----------



## mtblukas (15. Oktober 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...
> Dir jedenfalls noch viel Spaß da - und immer schön Fotos machen.



Bin schon wieder daheim 



> PS: Wir sprechen uns nochmal bei nächsten Treffen



Ich hab Angst


----------



## sepalot (15. Oktober 2011)

ACHTUNG: DIES IST EIN OFFIZEILLER TEST IHRER DSL-VERBINDUNG!!! 


Es ist Wochenende und nach dem die Woche ziemlich nervig regnerisch war 



, strahlt pünktlich seit Freitag wieder die Sonne. Goldener Herbst 2.0 



. 

Allerdings muss man sagen, kaum losgefahren, hät ich eigentlich schon wieder umkehren können. Wanderwege die nicht frei geräumt sind 



. Auf dem ersten Kilometer massig umgestürzter und gefällter Bäume die kaum zu umlaufen sind und dazu massig nasse liegengebliebenes Astgut 



. Jo mei! 

Eine Lichtung tut sich auf und der Wanderweg wird erst mal besser . Blick Richtung heutigem Ziel.






Flüssig läuft es über die Freifläche durch knietiefes Gras 



.






Dann ging's noch mal durch den Dunkelwald, bis zu dieser Lichtung. Eine Brücke übers Bächlein, ist praktisch 



.






Dann geht's durch die Gräserlandschaft weiter. Hier entschied sich allerdings dann, dass der Epprechtstein mein einziges Ziel für heute bleiben sollte 



. 

Nennt sich Wanderweg und überall steht das Wasser drin 



. Von Stock zu Stock / von Grasbüschel zu Grasbüschel hopse ich aufs Bike gestützt und es lies sich nicht vermeiden, da läuft das Wasser in den Schuh 



.

Herzlichenglückwunsch - eine Brücke über den Bach zu machen aber den restlichen Weg durch den Sumpf zu legen 



 ... ohne Hochweg.






Nach ewigen Umwegen, weil der Wanderweg wegen Holzfällarbeiten gesperrt  und wenn man doch will von umher liegenden Bäumen total blockiert und unpassierbar ist und dazu mal wieder keine "Umleitung" ausgeschildert ist 



, ist die Ruine Epprechtstein erreicht 



. Schaut immer aus als hätte ein Mutantenvogel da oben ein Nest gebaut 



 - na wer könnte es ihm vergönnen, bei der Aussicht da oben 



!?






Blick über die Sumpflandschaft 



.






Der Rundumblick von der Aussichtsplattform ist herrlich 



. Blick ins Vogtland.






Der Große Kornberg. Unten liegt Kirchenlamitz und im großen alten Industriegebäude einer ehemaligen Porzellanfirma ist das *Rad-Quartier* vom *Robin*.






Die Kössaine.






Zu Füßen von Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf zeigt sich über dem Kamm der Weißenstädter See  (klick das Bild!).




Der Blick reicht auch rüber in Richtung Großen Waldstein, dem N-Weg weiter folgend - da geht's morgen hin  (klick das Bild!).










Die Burg war früher mal ziemlich groß. Wer die Augen offen hält, sieht dies immer wieder im Gelände.












Ist die Tür doch schmäler als der Lenker .












Dann geht's zu den Fritzz-R(ei)it(t)er-Spielen hoch zu Roß 






. 






Idyllischer Herbstblick zur Kössaine 



.





Steinfahrspiele machen Spaß 









 ...






... hoch über dem alten Steinbruch.






Naja, weil es, wenn es schief geht, runter in den Steinbruch gehen würde, muss man sich beim Fahren halt anstrengen 



. Fehler wird bestraft. Also noch mal 



. Naja, ganz so knapp ist's auch nicht.







"Sch... Kameras überall - weg den Dreck! Wer Trails sehen will, soll mitfahren!" 
















So, jetzt sind wir den Burgberg wieder runtergerumpelt. War so nach dem Motto Radwandern = Radfahren + Wandern (also mit den Füßen) 



.






Das schaut sehr holprig aus, da man aus der Perspektive keine Möglichkeiten sieht - geht aber schon 



.






Der untere Steinbruchteil am Epprechtstein ist voll. "Fritzz, jetzt fahrn wir aber nicht mehr weiter - is besser so." 










Man sieht schön, wie der Stein gebrochen wurde.






Die Gegend hier ist echt schön, überall hat jemand seine Bauklötze rumliegen lassen 



.






So Laubbäume machen sich doch ganz nett. Ein Traum, wenn das ganze Fichtelgebirge eines Tages mal wieder voller Laubbäume ist , statt der Fichten. So wie zu Urzeiten.












Der Aufgang zur Burg, Steinbruch und Bergwachthütte.






Da hat aber einer ordentlich gestapelt 



 - also auf geht's hinunter!






Immer wieder findet man neben den Wegen und Pfaden, idyllische alte vollgelaufene Steinbrüche 






. Letztes Bild, danach hat sich der Akku verabschiedet 



.







HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH - IHRE VERBINDUNG IST FITT!!! ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (15. Oktober 2011)

*SUPER Bilder 

Special Thanks to Beuze und Sepi....auch wenn isch extra bezahle musse für snelle Leidung bei so viele Bilder *


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

Na,

dann legt Eschenhahn mal nach ... aber nur mit ein paar Bildern.

Beuze: Hier siehst Du mal Tina 35 % Steigung hochfahren 




... wie ich hab die Kamera schief gehalten und es waren nur 5 % Steigung . Achso ...

Ich mal wieder beim spielen.








In den Idsteiner Stadttrails .




Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass Du in 30 Tagen 10 Jähre älter bist ... sonst machst Du mir konkurenz



Das schafft der nie 

Achja der Seapa hat sein Lenker passend zu seinen Schuhe gekauft


----------



## sepalot (15. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja der Seapa hat sein Lenker passend zu seinen Schuhe gekauft


 
he he ... nicht bewußt  ... aber vielleicht war das im Unterbewußtsein durch die Schuhe gegeben dass mir die Farbgebung "viel Schwarz mit orangenen Akzenten" zusagt


----------



## nen (16. Oktober 2011)

Mein DSL scheint fit zu sein, nur Opera schwächelt mal wieder bei vielen Fotos 

"Auf der Flucht" war das heutige Motto der Radtour. Schuld daran war aber nicht wie bei Dr. Kimble ein Mord, sondern der Nebel...

So ging es dann auf eine meiner Lieblingshausrunden, auf der man mit Sonne und angenehmen Temperaturen belohnt wurde. 










Der Pfänder hat es gerade noch an die Sonne geschafft





Blick über das Nebelmeer in die Schweizer Berge





Alpstein im Zoom





In entgegengesetzter Richtung geht es der geplanten Abfahrt entgegen





Traumhafter Trail










Vom Weg sollte man jedoch nicht abkommen 





Immer weiter dem Talgrund entgegen





Bonjour tristesse


----------



## buschhase (16. Oktober 2011)

Sowas würd ich auch gerne als Hausrunde haben


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2011)

*Ich auch 

*
*Meine Hausrunde ist da doch eher gemütlicher Natur... hier und da ein kleiner Trail und ansonsten ein munteres Auf und Ab durch die heimischen Wälder 

 Aber ich muss sagen, es ist zwar nicht gerade spektakulär, aber Spaß macht es auch 

*











*Öhm ... was ist denn mit der Wagnergrube passiert? Als ich letztes Mal da war, da hätt ich da unten ordentlich nasse Füße gekriegt 

Aber ohne Wasser schön zu fahren

*





*Der Trail zum Saumahdbrunnen 

 Klein aber fein (fahre ihn meißtens mehrmals runter 

)*











*Ein ganz idyllisches Plätzchen, Der Saumahdbrunnen 

*





*Hoffe, ihr hattet alle einen schönen Sonntag 

*


----------



## sepalot (16. Oktober 2011)

Auch ich war heute wieder nicht untätig , aber etwas faul, da es mich bis heute Mittag eigentlich gar nicht gelüstet hat meine Beine zu bewegen .​ 
Wie gestern vom Epprechtstein angekündigt, war heute das Tourenrevier den Nordweg weiter südwestlich, rund um den Großen Waldstein.




​ 
Da ich heute nicht ganz so fitt war und es gerade auf den Trails sehr gut lief  - trotz der hohen Fußgängerzahl - wurde der Foto nicht ausgepackt . Deshalb nur ein paar Bilder vom Trailmittel- und Raststützpunkt - dem Waldsteinhaus.​ 
Da fehlt leider noch ein Specialized Enduro  - hier musste heute kurz vor Tourstart abgesagt werden - das wird aber natürlich noch nachgeholt  - hoffentlich bei nicht weniger tollem Wetter .




​ 
Der Cappuccino sorgte für angenehme Temperaturen  - so kann man nach dem Biken doch ganz gut den tollen Herbst genießen. Danach gings nur noch schnell runter . 




​ 
Irgendiwe macht der Herbst so manchen Trail etwas spannender ... man muss ja nicht immer alles sehen . ​


----------



## Asko (17. Oktober 2011)

Traumhafter Sonnenschein und Urlaub, da war doch noch was was ich dieses Jahr noch machen wollte...

Erstmal aufs Bike richtung Berge.

Durchs idyllische Mühltal

















Die "richtigen" Berge kommen langsam näher





Ich glaub es wird langsam wärmer





Na was haben wir denn da 





Das Liftfahren überlasse ich den anderen, also muss erstmal gekurbelt werden bis zum Start





Beim 2. mal Runter hab ich ein paar Bilder von der Strecke geknippst.


























War echt lustig  Aber  nach den 2 Touren von gestern und der Anfahrt dorthin war ich nach 3x hoch und runter auch am Ende.


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Gegend 
Bist du tatsächlich mit deinem AIM in dem Bikepark rumgebrettert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (17. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend
> Bist du tatsächlich mit deinem AIM in dem Bikepark rumgebrettert



Naja wirklich schnell bin ich nicht runter, das machen die Laufräder nicht mit. Da ist schneller ein Achter drin als man schauen kann. Aber um sich das ganze mal anzuschauen hats schon gereicht


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend
> Bist du tatsächlich mit deinem AIM in dem Bikepark rumgebrettert


so wild ist unser minibikepark am samerberg dann auch ned. wenn ned springen willst,
kannst da auch mit omas hollandradl runterfahrn.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2011)

*Mit Hollandrad sieht´s schlecht aus  Aber ich könne das gute alte Spezi reaktivieren * 




*Und damit ich nicht in den OT Bereich abgleite, schnell noch ein Bild vom AMS *


----------



## andi_tool (18. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Mit Hollandrad sieht´s schlecht aus  Aber ich könne das gute alte Spezi reaktivieren *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Spezi Hardrock ist ja noch älter als mein Spezi Stumpjumper...

Vom Zustand her sieht das ja noch richtig gut aus. Top-Shifter an Bord, Plattformpedale in rosa, die Kurbel dürfte nicht Serie gewesen sein, und ein Sattelbezug mit Gelpolster? Ich tippe mal so auf Baujahr Richtung 1992 oder sowas.

Gruß

Andreas

P.S.: der Hammer sind diese "Putzringe" in den Felgen zur Nabenreinigung....


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Mit Hollandrad sieht´s schlecht aus  Aber ich könne das gute alte Spezi reaktivieren *


damit kommst da ganz sicher runter und faellst sicher auch mehr auf als mit dem ams


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2011)

An dem Teil ist alles Serie, bis auf die Griffe (die muss ich noch mal gegen was Hübsches in Lila tauschen) und die Pedale  Und der Sattel ist ne echte Folterbank  Müsste übrigens Bj. '95 sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere  Werde ihm mal ein warmes Brunoxbad bereiten, damit es fit ist für Samerberg


----------



## Asko (18. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> An dem Teil ist alles Serie, bis auf die Griffe (die muss ich noch mal gegen was Hübsches in Lila tauschen) und die Pedale  Und der Sattel ist ne echte Folterbank  Müsste übrigens Bj. '95 sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere  Werde ihm mal ein warmes Brunoxbad bereiten, damit es fit ist für Samerberg




Sag aber bitte vorher bescheid. Das muss man gesehen haben 


Und zur beruhigung der Mods gibts auch ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour


----------



## beuze1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour



*Das sieht ja recht gut aus bei Dir in der Ecke..


Heut gab's nur ne kleine feine Herbst-Tour
also nix, was aus dem Rahmen fällt.




Schwäbisch Summer am Jägerweiher




Der Blick in die Alpen sagt, da geht am Wochenende was




Man kann gespannt sein.



.*


----------



## andi_tool (18. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> An dem Teil ist alles Serie, bis auf die Griffe (die muss ich noch mal gegen was Hübsches in Lila tauschen) und die Pedale  Und der Sattel ist ne echte Folterbank  Müsste übrigens Bj. '95 sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere  Werde ihm mal ein warmes Brunoxbad bereiten, damit es fit ist für Samerberg



o.k. - dann ist mein Stumpjumper doch noch 1 Jahr älter....

das der Sattel unbequem ist, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Nicht-Biker verdrehen immer die Augen, wenn ich sage, daß ich mit meinem sportlichen Sattel weniger Probleme habe, als andere Leute mit Ihren breiten "Komfortsätteln"

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour


mitterberg?


----------



## Asko (18. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> mitterberg?



Jap 

Von Brannenburg zur Schuhbräualm hoch und hinten den Weg nach Litzldorf runter.


----------



## Asko (21. Oktober 2011)

Das Wetter hat mir heute leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht 
Dachte die Sonne kommt Nachmittags raus und ich kann ein paar richtig schöne Bilder machen...

Naja muss das herhalten: Riesenhütte - 1346HM


----------



## andi_tool (21. Oktober 2011)

das weiße ist doch nicht etwa Schnee????


----------



## mtblukas (21. Oktober 2011)

Die Bilder hast du nich heute gemacht oder?


----------



## Asko (21. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Die Bilder hast du nich heute gemacht oder?




Leider schon 

Sieht aber erst ab ~1200m so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> das weiße ist doch nicht etwa Schnee????




*Ne kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen..die armen Menschen..

Aber es können halt nicht alle im schönen Schwabenländle Leben,
und es haben auch nicht alle verdient.

Der Weg zum Metzger geht über Waldburg erst mal hoch.




Dafür geht's zum Bäcker in Grünkraut wieder bergab.








Dann schnell nach Hause, natürlich mit *dem jetzt vollem Rucksack
bevorzugt unterwärts.








Platz da, ich bin in Eile.




So, nun ist der Kühlschrank wieder voll..




*


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2011)

*Waren es zum Bäcker nicht auch 40km querfeldein  *
*Also mein Weg zum Metztger ist landschaftlich nicht ganz so hübsch  *


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2011)

*@Asko*
Würdest du die Bilder bitte wieder rausnehmen, sieht ja hübsch aus, es ist mir aber irgendwie noch zu früh für Schnee


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2011)

ich habe das Snowboard schon gewachst und die Kanten sind auch frisch geschliffen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2011)

Damit ich mal wieder warm um's Herz wird  mal etwas von früher


----------



## kaktusflo (22. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen kleinen Tour... 8.00 Uhr Start und es war  kalt ... verdammt kalt   aber trotzdem geil!!   
Viel Spaß!!!!!! 







Guten Moooorgen 
























"I like it dirty"  












Halb zehn in Schwäbisch Hall


----------



## Cortina (22. Oktober 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Halb zehn in Schwäbisch Hall



Halb zehn in Italien *WO* ist mein Knoppers 

Supi Bilder 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Oktober 2011)

Sonne pur und keiner war unterwegs ? Na, da werd ich gleich mal nachlegen müssen .


----------



## andi_tool (23. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sonne pur und keiner war unterwegs ? Na, da werd ich gleich mal nachlegen müssen .



naja - bei uns in Heidenheim an/auf der schwäbischen Alb hat sich der Nebel erst so gegen 17:00 Uhr verzogen. Da bin ich gerade zurückgekommen. Aber meine Herren - jetzt wird's langsam richtig frisch und ich muß mich überwinden, überhaupt biken zu gehen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Oktober 2011)

So,

wir hatten Glück. Bei uns gab es keinen Nebel, aber kalt war es. Egal, unser Nachbar der Chris hat uns heute nach und um Idstein herum getrieben. Ne schöne Herbsttour war es.

Also, erster Ausritt mit dem neuen Stereo. Schnell noch die SudPins umgeschraubt und ansonsten in Serienausstattung ab auf die Trails. Kurzer Vorbau kommt noch, KS Dropzone wird noch vom AMS umgeflanscht








aber nicht das jemand denkt, das gute AMS könnte das nicht auch. Machen doch Beide ne gute Figur 




Unser Guide Chris gut einpackt, damit es nicht kalt wird .




Es war nämlich trotz Sonne pur trotzdem recht schattig. Da hilft nur ordentlich in die Pedale zu treten.








War Top die Tour und das Stereo fährt sich gut. 




Und weil es so schön grau ist ... hat das Stereo von Tina den Namen Gandalf der Graue bekommen.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> naja - bei uns in Heidenheim an/auf der schwäbischen Alb hat sich der Nebel erst so gegen 17:00 Uhr verzogen. Da bin ich gerade zurückgekommen. Aber meine Herren - jetzt wird's langsam richtig frisch und ich muß mich überwinden, überhaupt biken zu gehen...


 
*Das ist jetzt aber nicht ganz richtig  Auf der Steinheimer Heide kam die Sonne schon gegen 15:00 Uhr allmählich durch  *
*Aber eine halbe Stunde vorher sah es schon noch ziemlich suppig aus  und mehr als 1°C hatte es auch nicht  Aber egal. Eine Meteorkraterumrundung stand auf dem Programm. Da werden so kleine Unpässlichkeiten auch mal vernachlässigt  *
*




*

*Auch auf der Heiderose wartete man darauf, dass endlich die Sonne raus kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*

*Da nicht klar ist, ob es mit dem schönen Wetter noch mal was wird, geht es jetzt erst mal rein in den Krater. *
*



*

*Und siehe da, mit einem Mal hat sich der Nebel verzogen und die liebe Sonne gibt ihr Bestes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*

*Und was sehen meine Augen da oben auf dem Rand des Kraters stehen .... ein Waldxylophon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Auf dem Schild steht: "Hören Sie die verschiedenen Töne des Holzes." Zugegeben, das Hohe C war erst zu hören, als ich mir den Knüppel vor´s Knie gehauen habe  *
*



*

*Jetzt noch ein letzter Blick in den Krater ...*
*



*

*und dann geht es auf einen Traumtrail, der sich ewig lang durch den Wald schlängelt und fast schon das Finale einer superschönen Tour einläutet *


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2011)

*@Jörg*
Eine echte Schönheit, dein Stereo


----------



## buschhase (23. Oktober 2011)

@Sirrah: Würd dir auch noch empfehlen die Sattelstütze zu kürzen, wenn das bei deiner Sitzhöhe machbar ist. Denke mal, dass es beim Stereo die gleiche Problematik mit der nicht kompletten Versenkbarkeit gibt wie beim Fritzz. (Und evtl. schonmal über einen Bashguard nachgedacht?)
Sonst sehr schönes Rad 

War das eigtl. ein geplanter Kauf oder ein kurzentschlossenes Schnäppchen?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> @Sirrah: Würd dir auch noch empfehlen die Sattelstütze zu kürzen [...] (Und evtl. schonmal über einen Bashguard nachgedacht?)
> 
> [...] War das eigtl. ein geplanter Kauf oder ein kurzentschlossenes Schnäppchen?
> 
> ...



Hey Nico,

ich werde sehrwahrscheinlich die Kindshock vom AMS draufmachen. Ansonsten habe ich die Säge in Gedanken schon gewetzt.
Nen Bashguard werde ich mir mal im nächsten Jahr anlachen + 36er Blatt. Hier im Taunus geht es ja auch mit dem großen Kettenblatt (gehr ja beim AMS auch), aber ne Bionicon KeFü gibt es.

Geplant / Kurzentschlossen ? Hmmm, eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach was für Trails. Klar war eigentlich nur, dass es nächstes Jahr was geben sollte. Naja, ich hatte mehrere Sachen im Auge gehabt. Dann hatte es sich ergeben, dass ich das Stereo probefahren konnte. Die Probefahrt war gut, der Preis auch. Also habe ich bei dem Schnapper dann zugeschlagen. Quasi "schwach geworden".


----------



## Cortina (24. Oktober 2011)

Jörg alles Gute zum neuen Stereo, super schön 

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch Tina und Ago umstimmen und dann, OK lassen wir das 
Mir scheints jedenfalls Du hattest viel Spaß mit dem Bike 

Bärbel Dir Gute Besserung für Dein Knie, eventl. demnächst nicht soviel Jagertee trinken, dann klapps auch besser mit dem Zielen 

Nachdem ihr ja alle so fleißig wart am WE hab ich auch reingehauen, das Bad ist jetzt fertig, die Rigips......OK das gehört hier nicht hin... bin dann mal wieder im OBI Forum  

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> .. bin dan mal wieder im OBI Forum



Ha ha, da werden jetzt auch mal öfters sein .


----------



## dusi__ (24. Oktober 2011)

das stereo in der farb kombi is einfach  sehr nice.


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hey Nico,
> 
> ... aber ne Bionicon KeFü gibt es.
> 
> Geplant / Kurzentschlossen ? Hmmm, eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach was für Trails. Klar war eigentlich nur, dass es nächstes Jahr was geben sollte. Naja, ich hatte mehrere Sachen im Auge gehabt. Dann hatte es sich ergeben, dass ich das Stereo probefahren konnte. Die Probefahrt war gut, der Preis auch. Also habe ich bei dem Schnapper dann zugeschlagen. Quasi "schwach geworden".


 
Hey  

hier kannst die neue Kettenführung von Bionicon vorbestellen...

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Bionicon-C-Guide-20-Kettenfuehrung/8557.html

ich werde mir das Teil auch auf jedenfall holen 

Die Stereos von 2012 gefallen mir persönlich nicht so, hast auf jeden fall einen guten Kauf gemacht  geiles bike!!!

Viel Spaß damit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuetteB (24. Oktober 2011)

ich wusste ja, dass man mit Cubes überall durchkommt. Aber dass man selbst Panzersperren durchbrechen kann :-D





( Reste vom alten Westwall an der Grenze zw. Deutschland und Belgien in der Nähe von Aachen)
sorry wegen der Quali. 
Gruß Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2011)

schöne Touren  allesamt 

Sirrah, was machst du denn mit deinem AMS, wenn es jetzt ein Stereo gibt  Kannst es bei mir auf die Weide ins Altenteil stellen 

Bärbel, schöne Bilder in der Sonne  Du lebst da aber auch in einer schönen Gegend  ich finde die Bilder verbreiten eine sehr schöne Herbststimmung


----------



## beuze1 (24. Oktober 2011)

LuetteB schrieb:


> ich wusste ja, dass man mit Cubes überall durchkommt. Aber dass man selbst Panzersperren durchbrechen kann :-D



*Vorsicht mit Panzersperren
klappt, nicht immer so problemlos..*










*Oh, da waren gestern ja wieder die üblich verdächtigen Fotofahrer unterwegs?*

*Wetter war ja nicht schlecht,
ein beuze hoch halt.

Also auf geht's




Es warten sonnige Orte.




Auch wenn die Wege dahin nicht immer flowig sind




Aber da haben wir schon Schlimmeres gehabt.




Höher




Immer höher




Bis die Schneefallgrenze erreicht ist.




Danach kommt der entspannte Teil der Tour




Sonnen-Biken auf dem Höhenweg.




Noch einen Kaffee mit Aussicht.




Bevor es wieder 800 hm nicht uninteressant nach unten
geht und ich vor lauter Begeisterung das Fotografieren vergessen hab.

Erst im Alploch hab ich wieder daran gedacht.








Aber Ihr könnt das ja alle selber mal nachfahren und die fehlenden Bilder nachliefern..
nein Du nicht Nen 

*


----------



## nen (24. Oktober 2011)

Na dann halt nicht  
Poste ich eben wieder einmal Bilder aus der benachbarten Schweiz





Na hoffentlich nicht auf Biker















Heute traumhaftes Wetter im Ländle und dank Föhn angenehm warm...
Ups, immer diese Gräben





Weiter auf Trail in die Höhe










Kurz mal Über Asphalt 





Immer wieder schöne Ausblicke





Selten nur etwas Schnee 










Vorbei an bescheuerten Sitzgelegenheiten





Ganz hinten die 3000er





Viele weiße Gipfel gibt es auf der Tour zu bestaunen










 nen


----------



## andi_tool (24. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schöne Touren  allesamt
> 
> Sirrah, was machst du denn mit deinem AMS, wenn es jetzt ein Stereo gibt  Kannst es bei mir auf die Weide ins Altenteil stellen
> 
> Bärbel, schöne Bilder in der Sonne  Du lebst da aber auch in einer schönen Gegend  ich finde die Bilder verbreiten eine sehr schöne Herbststimmung



Wenn Bärbel da lebt, wo ich vermute - ja dann ist das eine schöne Gegend....


----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...
> Bärbel Dir Gute Besserung für Dein Knie, eventl. demnächst nicht soviel Jagertee trinken, dann klapps auch besser mit dem Zielen
> ...


War eher meine Wahnsinnsenergie und mein enormer Schwung  


mzaskar schrieb:


> schöne Touren  allesamt
> ...
> Bärbel, schöne Bilder in der Sonne  Du lebst da aber auch in einer schönen Gegend  ich finde die Bilder verbreiten eine sehr schöne Herbststimmung


 


andi_tool schrieb:


> Wenn Bärbel da lebt, wo ich vermute - ja dann ist das eine schöne Gegend....


 
Ja, die Gegend ist wirklich nicht zu verachten  Und die Trails gestern waren echt der Hammer


----------



## buschhase (24. Oktober 2011)

Herrliche Bilder! Ich werd schon wieder ein wenig neidisch 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2011)

LuetteB schrieb:


> ich wusste ja, dass man mit Cubes überall durchkommt. Aber dass man selbst Panzersperren durchbrechen kann :-D
> .....


Öhm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hol noch mal die Gebrachsanleitung vor.... da steht drüber fahren nicht durchbrechen


----------



## andi_tool (26. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> drückt mir die Daumen, daß das Wetter an Allerheiligen gut ist.
> 
> Ich werde mit einem Bekannten ein paar Tage nach Südtirol fahren zum Biken
> 
> Und ich werde meinen Foto mitnehmen und hoffentlich ein paar Bilder einstellen können



Sch....

Habe gerade erfahren, daß nix wird mit Südtirol. Die Eltern von meinem Bekannten bleiben 2 Tage länger und dann wird die Ferienwohnung nicht rechtzeitig frei...


----------



## sepalot (29. Oktober 2011)

Macht der Herbst etwa das gut, was der Sommer so versaubeutelt hat ? Anscheinend ja . Wie auch schon die letzten Wochen - perfekte Sonnentage mit milden Temperaturen an den Wochenenden . MEEEEGA ! Der Svenio, Patrick und Franky waren letzten Samstag die Trails rocken - rund um das Traildorado des Frankenwaldes: Beim Svenio und Franky vor der Haustür. Da es lief und lief  und die Trails aufeinander folgten, blieb keine Zeit für die Pix. Aber dafür hab ich die Tour heute noch mal gemacht und für das eine oder andere Bild gesorgt  - hab's halt bissl ruhiger angehen lassen . Beginnen tut's meist unten am Wasser. Die Wilde Rodach.






Die ersten knackigen Anstiege lassen einen ganz schön schnaufen  - aber bevor man sich fragt, warum man sich so was antut  - sieht man die Antwort . Der Blick über die vielen tief eingeschnittenen Täler des Frankenwaldes.






Da heißt's die Mittelgebirge mit Ihren Fichtenmonokulturen. Im Herbst sieht man dann doch immer viele bunte Flecken. 












Der erste Kamm ist erreicht. Bevor es in ein weitere Auf- und Ab geht.












Es blüht nach wie vor auch Ende Oktober.






Auch weiter, wenn man sich mal umdreht, kann man sie Ferne genießen .






Ach der Herbst ist schon die schönste Jahreszeit, wenn er so ist .






Ländliche Frankenwaldbergidylle. Dörnach.






Paar Meter weiter wieder rein in den Trail und rocken. Da fliegt das Laub .






Geb Gas und hab Spaß! 






Da gibt's ja kein Halten mehr! 






Da strahlt der Race Face Lenker mit dem bunten Herbstlaub um die Wette ... und gewinnt. 












Neeeeeeeeee, wir waren mit dem Drahtesel da! Hier gab's den ersten Lebkuchen dieser Saison. Dank der Verwandtschaft . Danke für den Fitnessfladen . 






Oh, was ist denn da mitten im Wald. Vielleicht ein Hexenhaus, jetzt kurz vor der Gruselzeit?






Erst mal von der Seite anschleichen ...






... aber war nur ne stink normale Hütte. Daneben ein Platz der Besinnlichkeit - kann ja nix schaden, für noch ein paar geile Herbsttage zu bitten .






Immer wieder eine Expresswayfahrt durch einen gelben Schlauch .






Na da ist das nicht ein grandioser goldener Oktober . Wenn das so weiter geht, wird das ja noch ein goldener November  - wo gibt's denn so was ?









Und überall schneit es, nein regnet es ... ne, ist ja kein sch... Wetter ... ach ne, blättert es vom Himmel. 



















Bevor es in den Downhill geht noch mal schnell links abgebogen. Wenn da schon so viel holz liegt, muss es doch gleich hier ne tolle Aussicht geben .






Na bitte - wer Aussicht will, bekommt welche. Und es schreit von überall aus dem Wald das Fichtenmoped und es nageln die Dieselmotoren der Traktoren.






Unten liegt Wallenfels.






Na dann kann es ja in den Downhill gehen. Man hab ich da gedacht, das wird ein Kinderspiel. Der Trail wird aber zu einer permanenten in Laufrichtung befindlichen Rutschrinne. Da hilf nur nicht bremsen und es laufen lassen .






Blick zurück bevor ich in den Trail eintauch.






Wallenfels ist wieder erreicht. Die Wilde Rodach kann mit *Flößen* befahren werden. Hier liegen sie nun alles gestapelt.






Eines der Stauwehre.






Der Blick geht flussabwärts .






Name ist Programm ...






... bei den Aussichten. Hat sich aber doch gut fahren lassen .






Wallenfels mit seinen vielen Brückchen über die Rodach. Und wer mal ein bisschen links und rechts schaut, kann immer wieder kleine Spielgelegenheit entdecken und mitnehmen.






Den Herbst am Fluss genießen. 












Wallenfels das Traildorf. Immer wieder gehen kleine Trails an der Rodach entlang und man kann über kleine Brücken und Wehre übersetzten.




​


----------



## sepalot (30. Oktober 2011)

na, niemand unterwegs ² ... na dann mach halt ich weiter  ...​ 

Nach dem ja bei unserer letzen Waldsteinsession jemand - Namen werden ERSTMAL nicht genannt 



 - kurz vor Abfahrt abgesagt hat 



, starteten wir nach einer vollständigen, gelungen Versammlung in der letzten Woche auf den Wallenfels-Frankenwald-Trails heute einen neuen Versuch am Waldstein. Aber heute waren nicht nur die zwei Wallenfelser am Start, nein auch der das letzte Mal Nichtkommer 



 hat noch jemand mit am Start 



. Heute wird alles noch hardtailgeprüft (mit Felgenbremsen) 



. Was soll man da noch sagen - Fullyfahrer sind Weicheier - vor allem die mit viel Federweg und man überlebt es auch: Back to the Roots! 



​ 
Mei mei mei ... die Wallenfelser kommen zu letzt 



.




​ 
Nach dem der Waldstein erklommen wurde ging es standardmäßig los. Hinten übern H-Weg gar rauf, Richtung Schüssel (Aussichtspunkt) und dann kann man's laufen lassen ab dem Teufelstisch 



 ...




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
... das Waldsteinhaus rechts liegen lassen, je nach Menschenauflauf da oben noch den kleinen Dropstein mitnehmen, dann aber die Linkskurve nicht verpassen - sonst wartet der Zaun 



, und dann reichlich Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und dann bloß nicht die Einfahrt in den Trail (H-Weg) verpassen. Hier kam's fast zu Massenkarambolage 









. 4 von 5 wissen's wo es unmittelbar in den H-Weg rein geht. "Dann links rein!" In der Reihenfolge war das dann so: ​ 
Nummer 2 biegt plötzlich links ab und folgt Nummer 1, 
darauf fährt die nichtwissende Nummer 3 dann fast Nummer 2 hinten rein - ein Aufschrei, 
Nummer 1 dreht sich um und fährt fast in die Pampa, 
Nummer 5 fährt fast in Nummer 2 + 3 
und Nummer 4 fällt fast vor Lachen vom Rad. 
























​ 
Aber alles im Lot und es geht runter bis zum See - halt schön flowig 



. Herbstlich ist es bei aufsteigendem Nebel am See. Im Hintergrund Rudolphstein, Schneeberg und auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen der Ochsenkopf.




​ 




​ 
Lagebesprechung für den kommenden Rentnerslalom am See 



.




​ 




​ 
Da ging's runter und schließlich nach der Seewendeschleife wieder rauf.




​ 
Der Aufstieg - leider auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen 



, genau (mittig) in der Baumschneise der Funkturm des Waldsteins.




​ 
Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ist doch heute ein Enduro mehr 



 - nein DAS Enduro doch auch endlich mit auf dem Bild 



.




​ 
Der nette Rocky Mountain Slayer Pilot machte dann noch ein Bild 



 von der Cappuccino-Truppe 



 am Waldsteinhaus. Warum Cappuccino-Truppe?




​ 
Deshalb 



. Ach schön, sich an einer großen Tasse Italo-Bohnensaft etwas auf zu wärmen bevor es dann in den Abschluss "Downhill" geht.




​ 
Vom Teufelstisch runter - ja immer wieder fein 



. Und bei dem Herbst 



 - heute hat noch ein wenig die Sonne, wie gestern gefehlt.




​ 
EDIT: Die Verwandtschaft hats Video fertig

 [ame="http://vimeo.com/31403616"]Herbstausfahrt on Vimeo[/ame]



ich hoff es macht noch jemand mit, nicht dass ich Alleinunterhalter werde ​


----------



## barbarissima (30. Oktober 2011)

> na, niemand unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Doch ich  Aber ohne Foto  Die Tour war genial - bis auf eine führten alle Abfahrten über Trails 

Übrigens: Klasse Bilder Sepi ​


----------



## andi_tool (30. Oktober 2011)

doch, ich war auch unterwegs. Gestern mittag und heute mittag, aber beides Mal ohne Foto.

Morgen geht's auch nochmal los und da werde ich den Foto mitnehmen. Ob ich dann Dienstag nochmal fahre muß ich schauen. 4 Tage hintereinander ist dann schon recht stressig...


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2011)

@sepi:
versuch mal beim fotografieren mitzuziehen. dann ist der hintergrund und nicht der biker unscharf. schaut deutlich besser aus.


----------



## sepalot (31. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Doch ich  Aber ohne Foto  Die Tour war genial - bis auf eine führten alle Abfahrten über Trails ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber jetzt haben wir ja gar nichts von der schönen Tour 

Schön, wenn die Pix gefallen  (nur für euch )



andi_tool schrieb:


> doch, ich war auch unterwegs. Gestern mittag und heute mittag, aber beides Mal ohne Foto.
> 
> Morgen geht's auch nochmal los und da werde ich den Foto mitnehmen. Ob ich dann Dienstag nochmal fahre muß ich schauen. 4 Tage hintereinander ist dann schon recht stressig...


 
Wir sind gespannt, schließlich müssen wir ja diesen Forumsbereich am Laufen halten, wenn alle renovieren / bauen 



fatz schrieb:


> @sepi:
> versuch mal beim fotografieren mitzuziehen. dann ist der hintergrund und nicht der biker unscharf. schaut deutlich besser aus.


 
Dank dir für dein Feeedback ! Aber die haben mich dann doch zu sehr überrascht  / weil auf einmal das Fussvolk sich auf sämtliche Felsen geflüchtet hat .

Obs DEUTLICH besser aussieht ist Ansichtssache. Beides zeigt Dynamik / Geschwindigkeit. Und vielleicht soll ja auch sowas wie der Felsen als markantes "Gebilde" sichtbar bleiben (hier der Teufelstisch).

EDIT: Funktioniert auch Mitziehen wenn die Leut auf einen zufahren? Müsst ma mit Zoomen und Scharfstellen machen


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Obs DEUTLICH besser aussieht ist Ansichtssache. Beides zeigt Dynamik / Geschwindigkeit. Und vielleicht soll ja auch sowas wie der Felsen als markantes "Gebilde" sichtbar bleiben (hier der Teufelstisch).


glaub mir, es schaut besser aus. und wenn du schlechtes licht hast hilft's ned. dann muss
der felsen dran glauben. ansonsten hilft nur der blitz auf das ende der verschlusszeit,
aber das koennen eher spiegelreflexkameras.


> EDIT: Funktioniert auch Mitziehen wenn die Leut auf einen zufahren? Müsst ma mit Zoomen und Scharfstellen machen


wenn die unschaerfe aus einer seitlichen bewegung (wie bei deinen 2 bildern) kommt ja.
sonst hilft nix mehr.


----------



## beuze1 (31. Oktober 2011)

*War mal wieder an der Zeit etwas anderes zu machen, als immer nur einsame schöne Berge unter strahlend
blauem Himmel hochzufahren..*

*Erst mal ein ausgiebiges Frühstück.




Um danach in den Großstadt-Dschungel einzutauchen.




Rollt ja ganz gut.




Enger dürfte es nicht mehr sein.




Nebliger aber auch nicht! Hätte ich fast das Windrad umgefahren.




Dann trau ich meinen Augen nicht, ein UFO.








Das muß ich mir genauer Ansehen.




Ich wusste es, Wir sind nicht allein.








Ich fahr mal runter, die fremden Begrüßen.




Komisch, die meisten grünen Männchen sind Rot.




Aber ein tolles Mutterschiff.








Nach diesem Abenteuer geh ich lieber in den Park.












Aber auch hier schon Spuren der Außerirdischen.








Noch mal im Überblick, Windrad, Mutterschiff und Zentrale der Besucher




Da wunderd mich nicht das die ganze Welt Kopf steht.




Auch unter bayrisch-weiss-blauem Himmel.








So, alles eingepackt und umgezogen
es geht nach Hause.




Denn wie sagte ER  schon treffend.
"Es ist schon alles gesagt, nur noch nicht von allen." 



.
50km / unglaubliche 250hm
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (31. Oktober 2011)

Oh mein Gott  Gleich so viele UFOs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mit so vielen roten Männchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hättest ja eigentlich mal den Kontakt aufnehmen und Biketouren auf der Venus oder so organisieren können


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

schöne Stadrunde


----------



## ewoq (31. Oktober 2011)

Fotos: Basscomander
Fahrer: Ich

(Ja, ich gucke dumm.)


----------



## barbarissima (31. Oktober 2011)

Du bringst mit deinen Fotos so richtig Schwung in die Bude 

Hammer Bilder! Bitte mehr


----------



## sepalot (31. Oktober 2011)

Verlängertes Wochenende! Praktisch der Brückentag zwischen WE und Feiertag 



. Ja und da das Wetter ja heute noch besser ist als gestern, machte ich mich halt wieder auf 



. Aber zur Abwechslung mal wieder die Freeridemaschine unterm Hintern gehabt 



. Der Ochsenkopf war mal wieder dran - ist ja im Herbst auch immer sehr schön da. Außerdem wollt ich mal die neuen Bebauungen ("Flow"trail) probebefahren.




​ 
Etwas Posen zur Pause 



 - war ja heut mehr Videotag.




​ 




​ 
Bissl umherfahren über und zwischen den Steinen 



.




​ 
Noch mal probieren - ohne Fuß absetzten 



 oder fast runterfallen 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Die Herbststimmung aufsaugen 



. So endet der doch genannte Goldene Oktober 



 und wenn es so weiter geht kommt vielleicht der Goldene November? Wir werden sehen.




​ 
Dann check ma halt noch den restlichen Wanderweg runter. Es ist einfacher ohne Laub.




​ 
Und ausgespuckt am Bullheadhouse.




​ 
Aha, die Fa. GHOST war dann auch mal da - hab aber keinen gesehen.




​ 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31389772"]Hanzz @ Herbst-Session am Ochsenkopf on Vimeo[/ame]​ 





* Ja, und nicht wie alle vermuten: Bin heute kein einziges Mal Lift gefahren! *



​


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Unser Mutterschiff färbt sich auch zu besonderen Anlässen rot 






Und es werden hammerharte Kämpfe ausgetragen 






(sry nur Handyfotos)


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Oktober 2011)

@ Beutze1 - Mia san Mia....fehlt nur noch der Monaco Franze im Englischen Garten.

A bissl was geht immer.

Super Bilder aus der Weisswurst und Brezn Hauptstadt. Servus.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Oktober 2011)

Naja, so hammerhart musste der Kampf am Samstag leider  nicht sein um unserem Kindergarten eine (eineinhalb) Lehrstunde(n) zu erteilen.


----------



## cytrax (1. November 2011)

Das war gegen Leverkusen. Gegen Nürnberg hab ich nur ein Video, die Bilder sind alle bissl verwackelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (1. November 2011)

Moin moin!

Nachtrag zur Tour am Sonntag: 671

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31403616"]Herbstausfahrt on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## xerto (1. November 2011)

super video mit tollen flugeinlagen  


die musik ist textlich interressant 


aber die musik 


aber weiter so hat spass gemacht zu schauen


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. November 2011)

Klasse Clip. Welche Cam habt ihr denn dafür genommen ?


----------



## sepalot (1. November 2011)

@xerto: alle einstellungen und schnitte und vertonung liegt nicht bei mir, da es nicht mein video ist 

@friendsofmine: GoPro HD Hero mit Brustgurt


----------



## buschhase (1. November 2011)

@ewoq: Das erste Bild gefällt mir besonders gut. Bisher mit Abstand das beste Bild hier in diesem Thread. Mein Kompliment an den Fotograf und hoffe, dass da noch mehr kommt. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. November 2011)

So, zum (fast wohl) Saison-Abschluss auch mal einige wenige Fotos von mir. Ich mache ja eigentlich nie welche, da sie eh alle gleich aussehen.

Los gings quasi vor der Haustür:















Das Ziel vor Augen (Turm ziemlich mittig)




Da waren aber zu viele Leute unterwegs, also ab auf den Trail








Hier nocmal mein Radl-von-der-Stange. Die neue KS i900R hatte leider schon nach 4 Wochen einen Dichtungsplatzer und ist derzeit noch in Reparatur....





Das obligatorische Spuri-Love-Foto darf natürlich nicht fehlen:





Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich bei fast allen meiner 'erweiterten' Hometrails an irgendwelchen Türmen vorbeikomme. Nächstes Jahr mach ich da mal ne Serie draus....







Viele Grüße an alle die Umbauen. Sei es das Radl  oder die Wohnung, das Haus oder den Sprinter. Oder auch ihr Leben.

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (1. November 2011)

Wie Saison-Abschluss? Bald kommt die weiße Zeit - da tuts hinfallen nicht mehr so weh


----------



## andi_tool (1. November 2011)

so, dann hier auch noch ein paar (weniger gelungene) Bilder von meiner gestrigen Tour:

Stehen ein Cube und ein Capic im Walde (erster Halt Agnesburg)





und immer noch bei der Agnesburg





solche Bilder zeigen mir dann, daß ich mir ein Makro-Objektiv zulegen sollte





Zweiter Halt (ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie das geheißen hat - Wöllerstein oder so ähnlich)





Und zum Schluß ein Bild damit die Augen brennen:





Gestartet sind wir in Himmlingen, von dort Richtung Kapfenburg (haben wir aber nicht erreicht und dann wieder von der Agnesburg/Wöllerstein zurück nach Himmlingen. 
Traumhafte Landschaft, traumhaftes Wetter und zum Abschluss ein schöner Trail, wo ich aber teilweise abgestiegen bin, da es meine technischen Möglichkeiten überschritten hat.

Heute war dann nix mit Biken - habe mich gestern erkältet und hänge heute schon den ganzen Tag herum. Ich hoffe, daß es mir am Wochenende wieder besser geht, wobei ich Sonntag nicht Biken kann, da ein Besuch bei meiner Schwester ansteht.

Ich wünsche allen noch einen guten Wochenanfang.

Andreas


----------



## cytrax (1. November 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Heute war dann nix mit Biken - habe mich gestern erkältet und hänge heute schon den ganzen Tag herum. Ich hoffe, daß es mir am Wochenende wieder besser geht,
> 
> Andreas



Mir gehts heut ähnlich nach der Tour von gestern. Mein Hals is voll am kratzen und ich bekomm kaum Luft 

Dann mal auch gute Besserung.

PS: Super Bilder und die vielen Farben


----------



## Cortina (2. November 2011)

Super Bilder Jungs  haltet durch, Ihr müsst jetzt ganz stark sein denn ihr alleine müsst jetzt die Ehre der Cubler retten 

Und für den Rest, Gute Besserung. Mein Hals kratzt auch schon seit Wochen, erst vom Staub jetzt von der Erkältung.

Grüße
Guido...wo gings noch mal zum Lazarett Fred


----------



## fatz (2. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...wo gings noch mal zum Lazarett Fred



da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=195


----------



## Cortina (2. November 2011)

Danke fatz aber ich leg mich doch nicht zu den Litevillern, erstens bin ich privat versichert und zweitens stecken die mich nacher noch an


----------



## fatz (2. November 2011)

kann beides ned schaden


----------



## Andi_85 (2. November 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Herbstimpressionen vom Montag aus dem Schwabenländle.  Habe mich nach einem Facebookposting direkt mal auf den Weg gemacht und wollte selbst das schöne Nebelmeer begutachten. 

Irgendwo rechts oben muss ich hoch...





Aaah! Schonmal auf dem richtigen Weg.





Solangsam nähere ich mich der Nebeldecke, die ersten Sonnenstrahlen kommen schon druch...





Die Nebeldecke wurde passiert...





"200 Meter, dann haben Sie ihr Ziel erreicht"





Aaaah, Licht am Ende des Tunnels...





Traumhafter Ausblick 1





Blick Richtung Stuttgart, man sieht, wie man sieht, nix 





Nebelmeer soweit das Auge reicht










Blick auf die Burg "Hohen Neuffen"





Auf der anderen Albtraufseite





Blick vom "Beurener Felsen" Richtung Burg "Hohenneuffen"










Und die schöne Herbstrunde endete am "Tobelweiher"...






Grüße
Andreas


----------



## nen (2. November 2011)

War gestern beim Friedhofsgang noch ungemütlicher Nebel vorherrschend, so konnte sich heute die Sonne durchsetzen und für angenehme 15 Grad sorgen.






Und so konnte man auch kurzärmelig den Blick über den Vorderwald schweifen lassen.





Und anschließend auch zum Bodensee. Richtung BW Hochnebel.





So schön farbig ist der Herbst...




...trotzdem freue ich mich schon auf viele Skitouren 

Schöne Grüße
nen


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2011)

*Dann will ich auch mal  *
*Hier ein Bild von meiner gestrigen Tour *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2011)

*@all Bilderposter:*
*Die ganzen Bilder mit Bergen und Sonne und Landschaft und so finde ich übrigens auch äußerst gelungen *


----------



## beuze1 (2. November 2011)

nen schrieb:


> War gestern noch ungemütlicher Nebel



*Ja ja, der See und der Nebel sind zurzeit gute Freunde..*

*Aber aus zuverlässiger Quelle wusste ich, wo am Montag die Sonne zu finden sein könnte.








Mann muss nur hoch genug hinaus.




Wird schon wärmer, ob das die Sonne ist.




Da ist Sie ja schon.








Und noch nicht mal ganz oben.




Wusste ich's doch, auf den Hausberg kann man sich verlassen.




Unten alles zu.




Aber egal, ich muss auch wieder *runter-aber dafür mit Extraklasse.




Mit viel Schwung und noch mehr Mut.




Rein in den sacksteilen Hohlweg.












Noch ein fieses Schlammloch gemeistert.








Und natürlich die Brücke treffen.




Kommt man über einen schönen Wiesen-Trail.




Direkt in der gute Stube von Bregenz raus.




Gemütliches Ausrollen am See.


.
.
.
Die Bilder meiner heutigen Traum-Tour  muss ich erst noch sichten.
*


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2011)

*Der Hohlweg sieht ja hochinterssant aus *


----------



## marco_m (2. November 2011)

Hallo Bikers,
war wieder mal in Finale Ligure übers lange Weekend. Hat alles super gepasst, gröbere Stürtze blieben diesmal aus und das Fritzz hat sich wiedermal als Bike für alles bewährt 

Finale









Diesen Frühling habe ich diesen Sprung noch genommen ..





... und bin in dem Bäumle gelandet!! Damals war das Weekend nach 15 Min. Downhill zu Ende. Aber "Mann" wird ja nicht nur älter und deshalb Frieden gemacht und auch nicht mehr gesprungen ... und siehe da, Weekend wurde perfekt 





















Gruss Marco


----------



## andi_tool (2. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Dann will ich auch mal  *
> *Hier ein Bild von meiner gestrigen Tour *



interessant.

Auch wenn wir jetzt 10 mal das gleiche Bild sehen würden, könntest Du behaupten es wären 10 verschiedene Bilder...


----------



## mtblukas (2. November 2011)

nen schrieb:


>



Was macht das für ein Sinn das die bank gebogen ist? Sonst schöne Bilder!


----------



## Cortina (3. November 2011)

Das hat den Sinn, dass man mehr Panorama aufs Foto bekommt.

Die Biegung stammt vom extremen WeitWinkel 

Grè'e......$§"&/%$§...immer diese italienischen Tastaturen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die Biegung stammt vom extremen WeitWinkel



Ich bin beruhigt. Dachte schon nen hätte mit der Raum-Zeit-Krümmung gespielt .


----------



## beuze1 (3. November 2011)

*Man man, da hauen Sie ja die Bilder raus wie nix. Ihr müsst ja Zeit haben.
Dann halt die Tour von gestern auch noch 
*


*Raus aus dem Tal-hoch auf den Berg.








Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.








Rollt ja recht gut.




Und bei den Ausblicken.




Geb ich richtig gas.







Das Ziel in Sichtweite.




Und schon sind die 1050hm am Stück geschafft.




Die verdiente Rast mit traumhafter Aussicht.




Und leckerer Käse-Brotzeit.




Essen und Schauen machen echt müde.








Und bei dem Wetter.




Aber alles hat ein Ende, es warten 1000hm feinster Berg-ab-Trail.




Letzter Blick zurück.




Dann gibt es kein Halten mehr.












Beim gemütlichen ausrollen im Tal, seh ich glaub schon ne Aufgabe für heute.



.
.
was, schon 8:30 ...ich muss los 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Gruss Marco


Klasse Bild  und sehr interessanter Trail


----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> *


 
Das Foto wäre doch auch mal was für diesen Fred


----------



## nen (4. November 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich bin beruhigt. Dachte schon nen hätte mit der Raum-Zeit-Krümmung gespielt .


wer weiß 

nen auf kurzer Runde. Der Föhn ist angekommen und ein kurzes Trikot somit ein Muss.  










St. Galler und Vorarlberger Rheintal





Ausrollen am Alten Rhein


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. November 2011)

Au man ... tolle Fotos .

Genießt morgen das tolle Wetter  ... Tina und ich müssen den letzten Rest fertig pinseln  .... aber ist ja für unser Haus , da geht der Verzicht auf's Biken leichter ... nicht wahr Guido .


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. November 2011)

Mag ja sein , aber ich muß morgen Wände raushauen. Glücklicherweise nicht in unserem sondern Schwesterns Haus. Aber am Sonntach geh ich nochmal, bzw, fahr ich nochmal...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (5. November 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ..da geht der Verzicht auf's Biken leichter ... nicht wahr Guido .



Zumindest bauen die tollen Fotos etwas auf  und außerdem glaube ich gestern am Ende des Tunnels ein kleines Licht erblickt zu haben  wenns nicht der ICE Fankfurt - Mailand war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. November 2011)

*Ich würde die lieben Damen & Herrn von der Bauleitung höflichst aber bestimmt darum bitten, den Obi-Thread vom Cube Talk nicht in diesem 
Thread weiterzuführen..
Danke für Ihr entgegenkommen. *


----------



## Cortina (5. November 2011)

Ups, ich glaub das war Beuze der mir da entgegenkam 
...bin ja schon wech


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich würde die lieben Damen & Herrn von der Bauleitung höflichst aber bestimmt darum bitten, den Obi-Thread vom Cube Talk nicht in diesem
> Thread weiterzuführen..
> Danke für Ihr entgegenkommen. *



 Geil, endlich ist sie wieder da die Bilderpolizei .... you made my day. Ich bin ja schon wech  ....


----------



## marco_m (6. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Klasse Bild  und sehr interessanter Trail



Danke 
Leider war die Bilder ausbeute für die 4 Tage eher dürftig. Wir haben auch beschlossen, wegen der leidigen Halterei und der miesen Qualität (wir könnens einfach nicht!) ganz damit auzuhören. Irgendwie geht jeweils der Flow verloren 




Cortina schrieb:


>



Wow, da tät's mir und ihm auch gefallen. Hammer Bild


----------



## barbarissima (6. November 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Geil, endlich ist sie wieder da die Bilderpolizei .... you made my day...


Aber irgendwas ist anders ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das hat doch nie und nimmer der Beuze geschrieben


----------



## Andi_85 (6. November 2011)

Auf meiner gestrigen Albtrauf-Tour. Leider nur das iPhone dabei gehabt. 











"Die Brille" mit der "Burg Hohen Neuffen" im Hintergrund. Auch von Außerirdischen (Brille)? Was meint Beuze? 





Neuffener-Tal
















Gruß
Andi


----------



## andi_tool (6. November 2011)

Hallo Andi_85,

der Albtrauf ist schon herrlich.... 

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Cortina (6. November 2011)

Danke Marco, das ist in San Martino in Badia.
Der Trail geht dann rechts weiter zum Rifugio Genua 




Andi, ist ja witzig, die Brille hatte ich die Tage im Fernsehen gesehen und dachte die im Forum schon einmal gesichtet zu haben und schon taucht sie wieder auf 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. November 2011)

@nen:

Du sag mal hast du die 120mm Federgabel an deinem Reaction XT Serienmäßig gehabt oder hast du die neu dazugeholt.

Ich denke nämlich drüber meinem LTD auch eine 120mm zu verpassen.

Momentan habe ich eine 100mm Reba SL.

gruß superhero


----------



## barbarissima (6. November 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Auf meiner gestrigen Albtrauf-Tour. Leider nur das iPhone dabei gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist das Bild am Galgenberg, bzw. am Kalten Feld entstanden? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher  Aber ich glaube, es sieht nur ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (6. November 2011)

Gesten mal nur ein wenig dahingefahren am Görauer Anger. Man kann da oben weit ins Land schauen. Gestern noch ziemlich freundlich: Die Sonne konnte sich doch immer wieder zeigen (das war dann vielleicht doch warm, bei 15°C).

In der Ferne zieht sich ein Schleier von Fichtelgebirge bis Frankenwald.






Heute am Waldstein dann wirklich Herbst. Die Wolken saßen fest auf dem Berg. Die Sonne konnte sich keinen Weg bahnen . War trotzdem recht witzig  und etwas naßer  und endlich den Seenweg mal gemacht . 




​


----------



## barbarissima (6. November 2011)

Das zweite Bild sieht richtig gespenstisch aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Fast Kopflose Nick


----------



## sepalot (6. November 2011)

Der Nebel schaut immer mystisch aus (gerade zu der Jahreszeit)  und passt beim Fichtelgebirge eben wie die faust aufs Auge


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. November 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @nen:
> 
> Du sag mal hast du die 120mm Federgabel an deinem Reaction XT Serienmäßig gehabt oder hast du die neu dazugeholt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
kannst ja dein Reba SL auf 120mm traveln/traveln lassen. Das funktioniert und du brauchst keine neue Gabel zu kaufen. Wenn's dir dann nicht passt, einfach wieder zurück traveln.
Gruss


----------



## Andi_85 (7. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist das Bild am Galgenberg, bzw. am Kalten Feld entstanden? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher  Aber ich glaube, es sieht nur ähnlich aus.



Also der Galgenberg sagt mir selbst nichts. Sieht wohl eher gleich aus.


----------



## beuze1 (7. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist das Bild am Galgenberg, bzw. am Kalten Feld entstanden? Bin mir gerade nicht sicher  Aber ich glaube, es sieht nur ähnlich aus.



*Ist es die gleiche Brille, oder sieht's nur ähnlich aus.






barbarissima schrieb:



			Aber irgendwas ist anders ..... Das hat doch nie und nimmer der Beuze geschrieben
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich kann auch ganz anderst , aber unter CTF-lern (Cube-Treffen Freunden) herrscht eben ein
gepflegter Ton. *


----------



## nen (7. November 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @nen:
> 
> Du sag mal hast du die 120mm Federgabel an deinem Reaction XT Serienmäßig gehabt oder hast du die neu dazugeholt.


Die 120 mm waren serienmäßig


----------



## Andi_85 (7. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ist es die gleiche Brille, oder sieht's nur ähnlich aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nach dem Grashalm vor der Bank ist es die gleiche Brille.


----------



## barbarissima (7. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich kann auch ganz anderst , aber unter CTF-lern (Cube-Treffen Freunden) herrscht eben ein*
> *gepflegter Ton. *


 
*Einfach zauberhaft und sehr entzückend, dieser gepflegte Ton*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (8. November 2011)

Gerade entdeckt den Thread und abonniert....


----------



## beuze1 (8. November 2011)

kube schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt den Thread und abonniert....



Grüß Dich kube & herzlich willkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.

*Na, dann will ich mal wieder ein paar Bilder zeigen.

Neulich zog es mich wieder raus.




Denn ich hatte ja noch eine offene Aufgabe vom Vortag.




Und die galt es zu lösen.




Schnell gewinnt man auf steilem Weg an Höhe.












Der Säntis, König des Appenzell.(2502 müM.)




Und mein Gipfel, der Hohe Kasten.(1795 müM.)




Hier ist dann aber Schluss für das Cube.




Und es geht zu Fuß weiter in die Höhe.




Letzte Schritte.








Lohn der Mühe, ein sagenhafter Ausblick.




Die alte Hütte.




Und das topmoderne Drehrestaurant.




Fliegen sollte man können.




So geht's für mich eben zu Fuß wieder runter.




Später wieder mit dem Bike ins neblige Tal.








Auf kunstvoll angelegten Wegen.












Erreiche ich nach der schönen Tour wieder den Ausgangspunkt.



.
.

*


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2011)

schöne Tour wie es scheint  

Es gibt im Schweizer Forum einen "Ostschweiz" Fred .... vielleicht findest du dort ja noch ein paar Aufgaben


----------



## barbarissima (8. November 2011)

Ich wusste zwar bis gerade nichts von der Existenz des Hohen Kastens, habe aber gerade spontan beschlossen,, dass ich da nächste Saison auch mal hin muss  Klasse Bilder


----------



## beuze1 (9. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es einen "Ostschweiz" Fred .... vielleicht findest du dort ja noch ein paar Aufgaben



*Obwohl es mir ja nicht eigentlich an Aufgaben nicht mangelt, werde ich mich mal einlesen. *



barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich wusste zwar bis gerade nichts von der Existenz des Hohen Kastens, habe aber gerade spontan beschlossen,, dass ich da nächste Saison auch mal hin muss.



*Du sagst bescheid. *




*Aber vorsicht beim Blümchen pflücken..*





*Danke Euch zwei. *


----------



## nen (10. November 2011)

Herbsttouren sind was schönes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...va. wenn es für die Jahreszeit viel zu warm ist 





Wo sich im Sommer zig Wanderer und Biker um die Alp tummeln, ist im Herbst kaum noch jemand anzutreffen.





Allgäuer Alpen, Bregenzerwald- und Lechquellengebirge im Blickfeld.





Ob wohl Beuze da drüben links wieder sein Unwesen treibt? Am rechten Gupf soll in zwei Wochen der WE-Skibetrieb starten, da bin ich ja gespannt.





 nen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. November 2011)

@ Beuze  Ich hätte mich spätestens auf dem "Rollentrainer" (Bild 5) "festgefahren".... Klasse Tour. Aber die Hinweisschilder....
Und ich dachte immer hier im Oderbruch liegen die ganzen Altlasten. Selbst da sind die Schilder nicht bekannt. 

@ nen - wir haben N = -2°C und T = 4° C - 
gut dass ich nicht biken darf.... Auch schöne Fotos!


----------



## beuze1 (10. November 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Ob wohl Beuze da drüben links wieder sein Unwesen treibt?



*Ich war noch weiter links unterwegs..



Bericht kommt später..



spurhalter schrieb:



			]Ich hätte mich spätestens auf dem "Rollentrainer" (Bild 5) "festgefahren"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Bei Nässe nicht zu unterschätzen, aber ich mag sie lieber wie die Allgäuer Weidegatter.*


----------



## barbarissima (10. November 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Herbsttouren sind was schönes...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
Wenn man die angenehmeren Temperaturen noch dazu rechnet, dann sind Herbsttouren sogar noch vielviel schöner als Sommertouren  Blöd ist immer nur, dass es so schnell dunkel wird


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. November 2011)

745 posts in dem Thread, da hat es sich ja richtig rentiert, dass ich den Thread gestartet habe.

Schöne Grüße aus dem leider aktuell (für mich) bikefreien Unterfranken.


----------



## maybrik (11. November 2011)

Verdammt ich kann nicht schlafen also Bilder von letzter Woche aus Maribor!









]


----------



## beuze1 (11. November 2011)

gelöscht.


----------



## Milan0 (11. November 2011)

Tipp für den Thread hier:
Logitech G500. Da kann man das Scrollrad entriegeln


----------



## blutlache (12. November 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @ Beuze  Ich hätte mich spätestens auf dem "Rollentrainer" (Bild 5) "festgefahren"....



Ha ha, "Rollentrainer" der war gut 
sieht aber echt nach Rollen aus


----------



## beuze1 (12. November 2011)

*Nach einem unverhofften, aber deswegen nicht minder angenehmen kleinem Cube-Treffen gestern Mittag , bin ich dann aber doch noch aufgebrochen den, wenn auch trüben Herbsttag zu einem würdigen ende zu bringen.*

*Der Herbst mit seinen Farben macht einfach nur Spaß.
Schöner Trail zur Argen runter.
















Und wieder hoch zum Schloss Achberg.




Nach Unzähligen aufs & ab's.




Verdienter Cappuccino im "Ideenreich"




Dann mache ich Licht.




Und entschwinde in der finsteren Nacht.



.
.
.
*


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2011)

Hoffentlich tauchst du auch wieder auf aus dem Dunklen der Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (12. November 2011)

Was für ein traumhafter Herbsttag heute  

Einfach perfekt um noch ne bischen größere Runde zu drehen 
Pfraundorf->Nußdorf->Duftbräu->Feichteck->Trockenbachtal->Erl->Pfraundorf

Immer der Nase nach




Wasserfälle sind einfach immer für ne Pause gut




Die da unten scheinens wohl noch etwas Neblig zu haben...




Das ganze nochmal von etwas höher




Da gehts gleich wieder runter




Ein Abstecher ins Trockenbachtal lohnt sich immer








Bei den Ösis (Erl)




Letzter blick zurück




Bevor es mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen am Inndam nach Hause geht


----------



## sepalot (12. November 2011)

nice nice 


War dann doch mal bevor es dunkel wurde aufm Bike. Hab mir mal das Hanzz für ne kurze Trailrunde im Forst geschnappt . Forsthaus Waldhütte.













Auf der ewig geraden Straße mit meiner Sänfte? Ne, denkst de ...






... wir wollen nur Trails heizen . Macht schon fast keinen Spaß mehr, wenn man kaum mehr merkt, dass man über Wurzeln fährt .






Mal eingeladen für das, was ich morgen vor habe. Aber mal sehen, wanns heute ins Bett geht und ob ich morgen rechtzeitig aus den Federn komme .




​


----------



## beuze1 (13. November 2011)

*@ Asko;
Tolle Bilder *



beuze1 schrieb:


> *So kann ich nun beruhigt rausgehen und die Nebelwand anschreien, bis Sie sich zum Bodensee zurückzieht.*



*Nur zur Sicherheit bin ich dann mal zum See gefahren. (Lindau)




Und siehe da, der Nebel hat sich so erschreckt, dass er bis zum Österreichischen Ufer zurückgezogen hat.




Frisch gestärkt.




Mach ich mich wieder auf den Weg.








*


----------



## barbarissima (13. November 2011)

*@Asko, Beuze und Sepi*
*Das habt ihr prima gemacht 

 Tolle Herbstimpressionen, klasse Bilder 

*
*Und ein dickes Danke schön, dass ein paar Unermüdliche hier Bilder posten, während der Rest sich so langsam aber sicher auf den Winterschlaf vorbereitet 

*


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. November 2011)

Hallo Bastelkollegen,

wenn ich nun die Fensterabschlüsse verfuge und die Reste mit dem Silikonspachtel abziehe, was muss ich .... oh falsches Forum  ... ist ja gar nicht das Obi-Forum 

Hallo Cubler,

in der Renovierungsmittagspause mal mein neues Cube ausgeführt .
Der Superforce Vorbau ist mittlerweile dran, naja ... die Dropzone Sattelstütze fehlt noch.









Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## andi_tool (13. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Asko, Beuze und Sepi*
> *Das habt ihr prima gemacht
> 
> Tolle Herbstimpressionen, klasse Bilder
> ...



Gott sei Dank gehöre ich nicht zum Rest. Gestern 45 km, heute 42 km. noch 225 km muß ich dieses Jahr runterreißen....


----------



## zarea (13. November 2011)

Nix Winterschlaf. 
Aber das mit dem Fotografieren ist so eine Sache.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2011)

falsches Forum ..... --> Cubetalk


----------



## kaktusflo (14. November 2011)

Über den Wolken ... lalalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (14. November 2011)

zarea schrieb:


> Nix Winterschlaf.
> Aber das mit dem Fotografieren ist so eine Sache.



Hammer Foto !!........der Lichteinfall.....grandios.


----------



## Beorn (15. November 2011)

Nach längerer Abwesenheit wegen Umzug und dem damit verbundenen veränderten Lebenswandel war noch nicht so viel Zeit fürs Biken. Das ändert sich jetzt aber so langsam, allerdings hat sich hier auch das Wetter geändert, nicht gerade zum Besseren.






Auch die Temperaturen sind doch nicht mehr so richtig gemütlich.






Zum Glück ist von unten fast alles trocken, nur der Nebel schafft es, dass irgendwie alles feucht wird und nach sehr nass aussieht.






Das waren die Bilder, die nicht dadurch






völlig unvorzeigbar sind. Also auch die Trailbilder im Wald, die sehn alle aus, als hätte ich frisch auf die Linse gehaucht.

So long, jetzt aus Ulm.

@barbarissima: Ist in Richtung HDH irgendwo Sonne zu sehn? Dann schau ich mal in die Richtung, statt kleines Lautertal.


----------



## andi_tool (15. November 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Nach längerer Abwesenheit wegen Umzug und dem damit verbundenen veränderten Lebenswandel war noch nicht so viel Zeit fürs Biken. Das ändert sich jetzt aber so langsam, allerdings hat sich hier auch das Wetter geändert, nicht gerade zum Besseren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar nicht barbarissima - aber ich wohne in HDH. Sonne ist nur sporadisch zu sehen. Wir haben eigentlich dauernd bewölkt, zwischendurch mal ein kleiner blauer Fleck. Wenn Du Sonne willst, mußt Du Richtung Aalen. Dort ist glaube ich seit 2 Wochen schönstes Wetter...


----------



## nen (15. November 2011)

Raus aus der Nebelsuppe und rauf in die Sonne





Viel zu warm für die Schneekanonen...





aber genau richtig um auf der Bank zu verweilen.





War dieses Jahr auch schon Ziel einer Bike & Hike Tour.





Im Sommer ist der Trail mit den Heerscharen an Wanderern nicht wirklich empfehlenswert bzw. für Radl eh gesperrt, aber Bahn und Hütte sind geschlossen und so kann man sich zu dieser Jahreszeit ungestört in den Trail stürzen.










Kurze Pause, bald beginnt der kühle schattige Teil.





Froh um die Trailtech










Nicht mehr lange und der Nebel hat mich wieder 





Aber vorher noch einmal ein Herbst-Foto gemacht 





 ausm Ländle
nen


----------



## Asko (15. November 2011)

Hammerbilder nen


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> So long, jetzt aus Ulm.
> 
> @barbarissima: Ist in Richtung HDH irgendwo Sonne zu sehn? Dann schau ich mal in die Richtung, statt kleines Lautertal.


 
Bei dir sieht´s ja noch schlimmer aus als hier  Aber Richtung HDH gitb es auch keine Sonne 

In der Ulmer Gegend gibt es auch ein paar schöne Trails, obwohl ich da eigentlich so gut wie nie unterwegs bin. Hast du dir schon mal die Lutherischen Berge vorgenommen, oder bist du erst am Anfang deiner Erkundungstouren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2011)

*@nen*
Unglaublich, dass du jetzt noch solche Bilder machen kannst .... und solche Touren  Mein Neid ist mit dir


----------



## lolo-bike (15. November 2011)

bin heute über die alpen geflogen, sonne pur und von schnee nichts zu sehen.....


----------



## Beorn (15. November 2011)

@ barbarissima: Ich zuckel bisher in Türreichweite rum, also Blautal, Kleines Lautertal (da sind die Bilder her), Hochsträß, Böfinger Halde, Donauried. Ich komm nur zum biken, wenn ich die Kleine in der Kita mit Hänger abliefer, den dort stehen lass und dann unterwegs bin, so lange sie dort ist.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. November 2011)

@nen: Coole Bilder, super Wetter .... beides sei Dir gegönnt .

@beorn: So ist's recht, auch bei Nebel kann man biken . Gestrickte Wollunnerhos' angezogen und ab geht's .


----------



## Beorn (16. November 2011)

@ Sirrah: Ich fahr ja immer noch in kurzer Hosen, aber mit Knielingen. Das beugt der Überhitzung vor. Jegliche Isolation ist bei mir subkutan eingelagert


----------



## Cortina (16. November 2011)

Super schöne Herbstbilder 

@nen, hab Dich am Sonntag mal wieder gesucht als ich in Innsbruck war, halte immer nach nem schwarzen CUBE ausschau 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> @ Sirrah: Ich fahr ja immer noch in kurzer Hosen, aber mit Knielingen. Das beugt der Überhitzung vor. Jegliche Isolation ist bei mir subkutan eingelagert



was ist subkutan?

und wo ist was eingelagert?


----------



## cytrax (16. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> was ist subkutan?
> 
> und wo ist was eingelagert?



Der Begriff *subkutan* (von lat. _sub_ = unter, _cutis_ = Haut; Abk. s. c.) steht für eine anatomische Ortsangabe, die sich auf das Gewebe _unter_ der Haut bezieht. Diese Unterhaut (_Tela subcutanea_ oder _Subcutis_) besteht im Wesentlichen aus dem unmittelbar unter der Haut liegenden Binde- und Fettgewebe. Wiki und so


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Der Begriff *subkutan* (von lat. _sub_ = unter, _cutis_ = Haut; Abk. s. c.) steht für eine anatomische Ortsangabe, die sich auf das Gewebe _unter_ der Haut bezieht. Diese Unterhaut (_Tela subcutanea_ oder _Subcutis_) besteht im Wesentlichen aus dem unmittelbar unter der Haut liegenden Binde- und Fettgewebe. Wiki und so



also hast du eine fetthaut? 





ist ja eigentlich praktisch.. braucht man keine fahrradklamotten


----------



## Beorn (16. November 2011)

Eher reichlich Fett unter der Haut als Fetthaut an sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (17. November 2011)

Falscher Thread


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2011)

*Nicht mehr viel los hier, wie soll das den im Winter werden?
Dabei ist noch top Wetter zum Biken.*

*Mit dem Sonnenuntergang im Rücken.




Gehts durch Wald und Flur nach Waldburg.




Die Sonne verschwindet endgültig hinter dem Säntis (CH)




Nach einer kleinen Pause gehts unter sternenklarem Himmel wieder zurück.


*


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2011)

*Schon ein hübsches Domizil, die Waldburg *träum**

*Hier hat heute auch zum ersten Mal seit langem die Sonne gelacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*Und ich musste den ganzen Tag in im Seminar abhängen *


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. November 2011)

Ach Beuze ... wir kommen auch bald wieder. Die letzten Pinselschwenker werden gerade gemacht ... 10 Dez. ist Umzug und dann rocken wir wieder den Taunus. Und wir radeln auch bei Schnee, Regen und Wind .


----------



## sepalot (17. November 2011)

@Beuze: schicke Bildchen 

@Jörg: brav


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

Ich erlaub mir mal n crosspost zum action-fred..






by David Schultheiß


wem gefällt, der kann ja mal "gefällt mir" drücken  


ah und Beuze: das erste bild is mal schick


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2011)

Keine Schwalbe Reifen mehr?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. November 2011)

hinten...


----------



## cytrax (18. November 2011)

Minion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. November 2011)

jop vorne Maxxis Minion f 2.5 42a double ply (1,5kg traktoredition) und hinten ehemals Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Snake Skin Pace Star, jetzt den besseren FA, der Hans Dampf, 2.35 evo pace star.


----------



## cytrax (18. November 2011)

Gute Wahl


----------



## beuze1 (18. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich erlaub mir mal n crosspost
> wem gefällt, der kann ja mal "gefällt mir" drücken



*Klasse Actionbild Andi, ich glaub ich muss auch mal einen Fotografen mitnehmen.
*

*Bei mir halt nur Hausmannskost von heute Mittag.*
*
Zur jeder Jahreszeit schön.




Schwobaländle - Hoimatländle




Unten ist's ganz günstig, wenn die Kurve gelingt, sonst nass. 




Durch verwunschene Wälder zu einem schon jahrelang befahrenen Trail.




Der ganz neu, nun plötzlich einen Namen hat und jemandem gehört. 


*
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2011)

sach e mol, da müsst mal wieder kehrwoche gemacht werden


----------



## Asko (18. November 2011)

@beuze:

Hast du ein Kamerastativ oder ähnliches dabei? 
Meistens finde ich an den Stellen wo sich ein halbwegs ordentliches Bild per Selbstauslöser machen lassen würde keine geeignete Stelle die Kamera zu postieren.


----------



## andi_tool (18. November 2011)

Sche isch's Schwobaländle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. November 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> Hast du ein Kamerastativ oder ähnliches dabei?
> Meistens finde ich an den Stellen wo sich ein halbwegs ordentliches Bild per Selbstauslöser machen lassen würde keine geeignete Stelle die Kamera zu postieren.


ich weiss zwar ned, was der beuze dazu nimmt, aber frag mal herrn google nach joby gorillapod. 
gibt's in diversen ausfuehrungen fuer verschieden grosse cams. allerdings sollte man
nicht an die angebene gewichtsobergrenze gehen (fettes zoom und gorillapod slr ist 
grenzwertig).


----------



## beuze1 (19. November 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> @beuze:
> Hast du ein Kamerastativ oder ähnliches dabei?



*Ja klar, wie könnte ich sonst solche Bilder machen.. 




Und hier gut zu sehen, mein Reisestativ.. 



.
.

Im Rucksack hab ich aber immer den von fatz angesprochenen joby gorillapod
dabei.




aber bitte nur das Original joby..nicht die billige China Version..:kotz:
.
.*


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

ich finde dein Reisestativ hat etwas


----------



## andi_tool (19. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich finde dein Reisestativ hat etwas



ziemlich öko....


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

zur Not kann man es anzünden  Damit es keine schimpfe gibt


----------



## Asko (19. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Im Rucksack hab ich aber immer den von fatz angesprochenen joby gorillapod
> dabei.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, Danke 

Das Wetter zur Zeit is schon echt Schlimm...
Man steht Samstag morgens auf, freut sich darauf den ganzen Tag zu faulenzen, schaut aus den Fenster und dann DAS





Da wird man quasi genötigt nochmal schnell ne 5 Stunden Tour mitten im November runterzureissen 
Mit Bildermachen war leider nicht viel, war aber ne Hammertour. Pfraundorf->Nußdorf->Mühltal->Käseralm->Frasdorfer Hütte->Riesen Hütte->Frasdorf->Pfraundorf

An den schattigen Stellen muss man schon echt Vorsichtig sein. In der Sonne isses aber einfach nur Traumhaft.




Wenn ich bedenke das vor nen Monat da oben schon 10cm Schnee lag kann man sich aber über ein paar eisige Stellen nicht beschweren.


----------



## kaktusflo (19. November 2011)

Hab ich eben entdeckt!!!! Zwar leider kein Cube, aber trotzdem tolles Video  !!!! Viel Spaß und TON AN!!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31781103"]http://vimeo.com/31781103[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. November 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Zwar leider kein Cube...


Na da wäre der Cube Talk ja perfekt gewesen  
aber bei so einer Motivationshilfe 
(jaaaaaa, ich will auch wieder wenn ich das sehe...- 
wenn auch bei weitem nicht sooooo) 
Gut gemacht - der Abend ist gerettet - toller Clip....

@zasko, mzaskar & beuze - für die letzten Fotos


----------



## buschhase (19. November 2011)

Jmd ne Ahnung wie das Lied bzw. der Interpret heißt?


----------



## Gaz (19. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Jmd ne Ahnung wie das Lied bzw. der Interpret heißt?




Mal eben in den Kommentaren des Videos geschaut und gefunden. 

M83 - Midnight City


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (20. November 2011)

Danke!


----------



## beuze1 (21. November 2011)

*Ja mei, hier ist ja gar nicht's mehr los. Seid Ihr alle in die Winterstarre gefallen oder wie.
Na gut dann schließen wir hier bis April 2012, aber eine Tour hab ich noch bevor ich den Foto zur Seite lege.*

*Samstag mit dem Motobike erst mal schauen, wo man noch Biken könnte.




Die Damülser Gegend sieht vielversprechend aus.




Oder eher die alte (leider gesperrte) Furkastraße.




Sicher, ne Guzzi würde die Randsicherung nicht mehr halten.




Aber sonst noch ganz ordentlich.




Aber weiter oben finde ich.




Was ich gesucht hab, Pfade, Trails, Spuren.








Der Sonntag fängt natürlich im Tal an.




Aber es geht zügig in die Höhe.




Leider haben die Gasthöfe schon Winterruhe.




Dann kommen ein paar kräftige Steigungen.




Die einem schön warm machen.




Eine der zahlreichen Alpen auf dem Weg.




Ein kleiner Fußmarsch lockert die Runde etwas auf.




Zeit zum Schauen muss natürlich auch sein.




Aber ich muss weiter, dabei frag ich mich gelegentlich, warum eigentlich keiner mehr mit mir fahren will?








Am Gegenhang gut zu erkennen mein Aufstiegsweg.




Gestern stand die TDM noch da unten.


[/IMG]

Doch heute gehts auf der anderen Seite runter.








Aber zuerst mal Mittag machen, und Aussicht genießen.












Dann ein Stück Wanderweg.




Später Weglos.








Bis eine Alpe, und damit wieder ein Weg erreicht ist.








Taugen als Bike-Handschuhe wohl auch nicht mehr.




Uralte Hütten, in prächtiger Landschaft








Gefährlich waren die Alpen schon immer.




Es ist spät geworden, also laufen lassen.












Bis mich die Neuzeit wieder hat.








Und ich noch auf einem schönen Trail ins Tal zurück düse.


*

*wir sehen uns..*


----------



## Feuerstuhl (21. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


>




Ich lese deine Beiträge ja durchaus gerne und gespannt. Aber immer häufiger frage ich mich, WIE du SOLCHE Bilder machst?!?!

Du kletterst doch nicht den ganzen Weg zurück um die Kamera zu holen, oder? Oder ist es eine neumodische Einwegkamera die die Bilder via Telekom Cloud (die ja lt. Werbung anscheinend auch am Mount Everest fleißig funktioniert) an deinen Rechner Daheim schickt?! 


Naja, war jedenfalls ein schönes "Streckchen" wie's scheint ...


----------



## tomsteg (21. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Im Rucksack hab ich aber immer den von fatz angesprochenen joby gorillapod
> dabei.


Und wie löst Du aus? Fernauslöser? Oder Selbstauslöser und zählen?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. November 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Und wie löst Du aus? Fernauslöser? Oder Selbstauslöser und zählen?


 
@Beuze =  Und in der Tat ist es ruhig hier geworden.
Aber keine Angst - ich bin gut dran mit der Genesung...wird bestimmt noch "Winterbilder" geben....

Und nebenbei - irgendwann musste die o. g. Frage kommen.....hättest nicht so viel von Deinen geheimen Missionen erörtern sollen....
Nun sag schon - wie löst Du aus? wen es wieder heisst: "Kill Bill" oder wen auch immer......


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. November 2011)

Schöne Bilder...Funkauslöser ist allerdings praktisch, meine Digicam hat einen 10s Selbstauslöser und der ist für solche Geschichten oft zu kurz...


----------



## zarea (21. November 2011)

Vielleicht hat er eine Serienbild-Funktion. 

Aber schöne Fotos sind es.


----------



## Cortina (21. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Aber ich muss weiter, dabei frag ich mich gelegentlich, warum eigentlich keiner mehr mit mir fahren will?*



Wahrscheinlich weil Du zuviel trägst und gar nicht fährst 

Schöne Fotos  meine TDM ist schon ganz neidisch auf Deine und mein Bike erst 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (22. November 2011)

Super Beuze 

 Mir läuft gerade das Wasser im Mund zusammen 


Ich habe übrigens auch einen wagen Verdacht, warum keiner mit dir fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (22. November 2011)

Herr gib mir die Zeit, dann fahr ich mit Beuze mit!


----------



## xerto (22. November 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Herr gib mir die Zeit, dann fahr ich mit Beuze mit!



ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2011)

Zeit nimmt man sich


----------



## Beorn (22. November 2011)

Sag das meim Töchterchen, das den Nachtschlaf verweigert!

Ich geh jetzt pennen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. November 2011)

was sind das für Zeiten in denen Zeit zum Luxus geworden ist ?

Oder wie ein Buschafrikaner einst sagte:
" Ihr habt die Uhr. Wir habe die Zeit"

M.E. kann man es treffender nicht ausdrücken.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch einen schönen Tag und viel Zeit.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## barbarissima (22. November 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Sag das meim Töchterchen, das den Nachtschlaf verweigert!
> 
> Ich geh jetzt pennen.


 
Lampe auf den Helm und die Kleine in den Anhänger und ab gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2011)

*Hier mal wieder eines von mir seit längerem...*
so Wohnen und die Zeit von Beuze müsste man haben...


----------



## dusi__ (23. November 2011)

wo ist eigentlich der schnee in den bergen?


----------



## fatz (23. November 2011)

schnee?? 0kommafastgarnix. schattseitig liegen vom schlechten wetter von vor ein paar wochen ein
reste rum, aber das ist nicht der rede wert. oben ist's im moment auch deutlich waermer als im tal.
im moment hat's sowas von geile bedingungen!


----------



## nen (23. November 2011)

Schnee habe ich gestern auf 2090 m auch nicht gefunden. Kein Wunder, dass bei uns die meisten Skigebiete schon den Saisonstart verschoben haben.





Und in den nächsten 2 Wochen schaut es ja auch nicht wirklich nach meterweise Schnee aus, blede Xenia. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und bis dahin bewege halt den Würfel...

Der Bodensee versteckt sich mal wieder





Allgäuer Alpen schauen





Lieber nicht da hinunterfahren. 





Blick zurück


----------



## diko (23. November 2011)

Hallo nen,

schöne Bilder . Die Aussicht vom ersten Bild kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ist das vom Gleitschirmstartplatz auf dem Didamskopf aufgenommen?

Gruß Dietrich


----------



## Cortina (23. November 2011)

Bingo, dachte auch gerade der nen treibt sich in Schoppernau rum 

Super Bilder


----------



## nen (23. November 2011)

> Diedamskopf...Schoppernau


richtig 

Mensch Guido, wo warst du eigentlich noch nicht?


----------



## Cortina (24. November 2011)

Hi nen,

erstens kann ich Dich ja vergebens in Innsbruck suchen wenn Du in Schoppernau unterwegs bist 

zweitens weisse Du wie dasse funzioniert mitte die Italiener: Ich weisse wo Deine Mama wohne  

Saluti
Guido


----------



## Asko (26. November 2011)

Hab heute mal ne kleine gemütliche Runde um dem Wildbarren gedreht.

*Kurbel* *Schwitz* 
Für den ersten kleinen Ausblick muss schon ordentlich gekurbelt werden.




Riesige Fliegenpilze und behaarte Kühe? Wo bin ich hier nur gelandet 








Hätte wohl die Schlittschuhe mitnehmen sollen.




*Weiterkurbel*




Endlich mal etwas flacher 




 




Ein paar eisige Stellen sind natürlich auch dabei




In den Wald




Ich brauch ne bessere Kamera, der Wasserfall kommt nicht wirklich gut rüber 




Das letzte stückchen Abfahrt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. November 2011)

Schöne Foto(story). 
So müsste man den Tag nutzen...... Gefällt mir!
Ach ja - behalte die Kamera .... läuft wenigstens kein Wasser über meine Tastatur....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. November 2011)

Cube in the Sun an der Donau entlang


----------



## beuze1 (27. November 2011)

*Sonntag,27.11.2011-Volksabstimmung über das umstrittene Bahnprojekt Stuttgart 21*

*Sonntag/Schwaben 9:00 Uhr der Tag fängt ja trübe an.




Was für eine Suppe hier.




Sonntag/Allgäu 9:30 Uhr wer sagt's denn- Sonne & blauer Himmel.




Während in den Tobeln noch eisiger Frost herrscht.




Stehen oben arbeitslose Schneekanonen bei 15° plus




Nach 2 Std. ist der Gipfel fast erreicht.




Und ein fantastischer Höhenweg beginnt.








Nach einigen km lockt eine Aussichtsbank.




Mit einer Traumkulisse.




Hier möcht ich bleiben.








Anderseits warten noch einige Schmankerl








Eine letzte Steigung, bevor eine wahre Abfahrtsorgie ohne Fotostopp




Mich am See aus dem Trail-Wunderland entlässt.




Jetzt wird es aber auch höchste Zeit, nach Stuttgart zu kommen.




Denn beim Volksentscheid.




Könnte es knapp werden.


*
.
.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. November 2011)

Ohne Worte! 
Wie findest Du immer wieder solche Bikegegenden? 
Jedenfalls findest Du sie - und lässt uns zum Glück teilhaben.


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. November 2011)

Tja, des isch halt im Allgäu, siehe Cube Forumstreff 2012, da kannste des haben
Jetzt aber keine Werbung mehr, schliesslich bin ich(Allgäu) schon abgeschlagen auf Platz drei.


----------



## barbarissima (28. November 2011)

*Kaum verschwindet man mal für ein Wochenende, schon werden hier wieder total schöne Bilder von offensichtlich total schönen Touren gepostet 

 *
*Sehr sehr klasse 

*


----------



## Stef89 (29. November 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder beuze1 wo ist das genau ich erkenne es leider nur grob wo es sein könnte ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. November 2011)

Für blauen Himmel und Berge muss der letzte Urlaub herhalten, hier noch die Bilder der letzten Tage

einmal gings zur Reintalangerhütte:













Auf der letzten Tour ging es nach langer Zeit mal wieder ins Hochgebirge, von Mittenwald aus mit dem Bike zur Kawendelhütte und zu Fuß zur Birkkarspitze (2750m). Sehr atemberaubend, v.a. die Stille in den windgeschützten Bereichen.









Insgesamt ein super Urlaub, genau in den beiden Wochen nur top Wetter gehabt, Eibsee zum Planschen warm:




Muss jetzt aber auch erstmal wieder reichen 

Christian


----------



## dusi__ (30. November 2011)

@ beutze : bei der tour bist du dann sicherlich auch hier vorbei gekommen 






schöne bilder christian


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. November 2011)

Sodelle, bei dem jetzigen Nebelwetter habe ich mal noch einige wenige Fotos vom 20.11. Bei noch angenehmen Temparaturen und überwiegend Sonne, gings zur Grünhütte, die leider geschlossen hatte, so dass ich hier ein kleines Päuschen machen durfte.






  Weiter gings über den 1,5km langen Holzsteg, den ich i.d.R. wegen zu hohem RS-Aufkommens meide...






  ...obwohl es hier echt sooo schöööön romantisch ist.





  Das beruhigt sogar das Rotwild.






  Ab hier gibts dann keine Fotos mehr. Die 5,5 km lange Trailabfahrt erfordert meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit.





  Tja, das war nun definitiv die letzte Tour des Jahres.



  Btw: Wohin bitte gehört denn das Teil ?




  Dann wünsche ich mal allseits eine schöne Adventszeit. Und bleibt fleißig im Training, was auch immer Ihr trainieren möget.

  Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. November 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Btw: Wohin bitte gehört denn das Teil ?


Definitiv nicht ans Bike sondern an den Biker bzw. IN den Biker. IdR aus Titan, gebogen und so kurz im Bereich der Arme 

Grüße
Dr. Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. November 2011)

Hi Guido,

Recht hast Du. Habe es heute ausgebaut. Da hätte ich Eure Erfahrungen im Renovieren gut gebrauchen können...







Neee Quatsch. Ich  habs natürlich von Profis machen lassen.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (1. Dezember 2011)

Kein Thema, wir sind Profis. 
Ago arbeitet im OP täglich mit diesen Teilen 
Ich bin für die Nakose zuständig und Ago für den Ausbau oder was glaubst Du warum mein Carbon Stereo so leicht ist, alles Anbauteile aus Titan 

Damits nichts zu OT wird noch zwei Fotos 








Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Damits nicht zu OT wird noch zwei Fotos



*Och, ich dachte von Ago *

*Schwaben, heute Mittag 14:00 Uhr, 16° Sonne satt.*
*Trotz der langen Schatten eine schöne Tour geworden*








.


----------



## OIRAM (4. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo Cube Biker

Heute vor 4 Monaten hab ich das letzte mal auf meinem Bike gesessen. 

Nun, wo die Kraft und das Gefühl in meiner Hand wieder hergestellt sind, der Familienurlaub und der Küchenumbau hinter uns liegt, hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden, Biken zu gehen. 





was fehlt ist die Kondition... 2-3 mal die Woche je ca.7 km Joggen konnten das leider auch nicht ausgleichen.

Darum erst mal Pause...





und das mitten an der neu angelegten Abfahrt... ham die Leute echt klasse gebaut und an alles gedacht... 









im Sommer gibts am Ende der Strecke auch ne Abkühlung...





für den der will, oder das Bremsen vergisst... 

So, 35 km haben mir erst mal gereicht... gleich noch über den Weihnachtsmarkt. 

Wünsch Euch noch nen schönen 2. Advent.

Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Dezember 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> ..*was fehlt ist die Kondition... 2-3 mal die Woche je ca.7 km Joggen konnten das leider auch nicht ausgleichen.*
> *So, 35 km haben mir erst mal gereicht... gleich noch über den Weihnachtsmarkt. *


 
 Was 2-3 mal die 7 km haben keine Kondition erhalten....
Na dann will ich nicht wissen - was Du in "Höchstform" so drauf hast.
Mir hätte das mehr als gelangt. 
35 km ist doch guter Schnitt bei dem Wetter & ein  Anfang.
Den Glühwein hast Du Dir aber nun verdient - ich habe meinen gerade hinter mir ......und das ohne Biken. 
Schönes Bike & schön es mal wieder hier zu sehen.....
Na dann - weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef89 (4. Dezember 2011)

die roten Laufräder schauen echt klasse aus


----------



## OIRAM (4. Dezember 2011)

*Hi Spuri

Meine Mädels sind noch nicht so weit, deshalb sitz ich immer noch hier. 

Bei den 35km gab es höchstens 200hm Anteil, aber 15 km fieser Gegenwind, kalt und trocken.

Und was die 7 km angeht, da sind wir auch 35-45 min für unterwegs.
Je nach dem, wer mit läuft, wie das Wetter ist, wo es lang geht und was es zuvor schon zu Essen gegeben hat...

Du hast ja auch alles gut überstanden, wie ich gelesen hab... 

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## buschhase (4. Dezember 2011)

Welche Halde isn das? 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## OIRAM (5. Dezember 2011)

*Hi Nico

Ob das noch mit zur Halde gehört, weiß ich nicht ganz sicher.
Aber es liegt NO von der "Halde großes Holz".

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Dezember 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hi Spuri .. **Du hast ja auch alles gut überstanden, wie ich gelesen hab... *


 
Theoretisch könnte ich nach meiner Ärztin wieder anfangen.....nur die üblichen "Winterverdächtigen" sind noch zu Gast......und haben sich in den Nebenhöhlen festgesetzt & das Wetter ist zzt. auch nicht einladend.
Aber immerhin kann es sich nur noch um Tage / Wochen 
handeln - nicht mehr um Monate. 

Da sich die Arbeit endgültig in normale Tagdienste geändert hat...wird es wohl eine erste Fahrt mit der B & M geben......oder ein schönes Wochenende... Die gehören endlich wieder mir....

Danke der Nachfrage....


----------



## beuze1 (8. Dezember 2011)

nächste Seite.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2011)

Heute endlich mal ein Herz gefasst:
80 Minuten an der frischen Luft - wer noch mal irgend etwas von "Kondition" erwähnt, den schleppe ich vor´s Kriegsgericht! Jawoll!
So wahr Capt. Kubitix den Vorsitz übernimmt.....




Die Oder hat zzt. Niedrigwasser = 1,63 Meter. 
Normal wären ca. 1 Meter mehr. Ich erinnere mich noch als 
Jugendlicher waren irgendwann mal nur 60 oder 80 cm - 
da hat man diverse Munitionsreste und Karabiner 98 usw. finden können - also die rostigen Überreste davon.
Bis dahin ist aber noch etwas - und 20 Jahre ist das auch schon wieder her..... Wer weiß, was heute noch davon zu finden wäre 
Ich will´s lieber nicht wissen - also weiter.....




Biss´l die Landschaft und die frische Luft geniessen...








Dann wollte ich mich eigentlich mit 1-15 Glühwein etwas stärken - aber die Polizei war auch schon zu sehen......also "don´t drink and drive!" 




Dann eben doch wieder schnell raus aus der City, Landschaft + Ruhe geniessen & nach Hause. Dort dann gemütlich aufwärmen! 



Für´s erste mal seit x-Wochen war es ganz lustig, aber auch die morbiden Knochen haben sich sehr bemerkbar gemacht.....
ich hoffe es "ränkt" sich noch was mit der Zeit.....im Nacken/Schulterbereich. 
Muss wohl erst mal wieder schön am Ball bleiben. 
Nervig ist´s trotzdem. 

Wetter war heute auch zu Euch gnädig? - hier war´s trocken, sonnig bei um die 5°. Super gegenüber den letzten Tagen...
Ride on - Spuri


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Für´s erste mal seit x-Wochen war es ganz lustig, aber auch die morbiden Knochen haben sich sehr bemerkbar gemacht.....
> ich hoffe es "ränkt" sich noch was mit der Zeit.....im Nacken/Schulterbereich.
> Muss wohl erst mal wieder schön am Ball bleiben.
> Nervig ist´s trotzdem.



Ach Spuri, schön Dich wieder auf'm Rad zu sehen ! Bleib mal schön am Ball dran .


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ach Spuri, schön Dich wieder auf'm Rad zu sehen ! Bleib mal schön am Ball dran .



sogar ohne stützräder


es läuft ähh fährt


----------



## beuze1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*Heute möchte ich mich einfach mal 




bei den glücklichen Umständen




die mir erlauben so viel zu biken, bedanken.




DANKE! 




*
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (8. Dezember 2011)

*ES SEI DIR VON GANZEN HERZEN GEGÖNNT.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> wer noch mal irgend etwas von "Kondition" erwähnt, den schleppe ich vor´s Kriegsgericht! Jawoll!



Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition 
Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition 
Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition 
Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition 
Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition 




sorry, alter aber das musste. schoen das du wieder aufm bike bist 
hier kommt grad der winter....


----------



## cytrax (8. Dezember 2011)

Dazu fällt mir nur die Signatur von Guido ein 

Meine Rede: Carbon statt Kondition!

http://www.gonzofoto.de/video/pedro.html


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition
> Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition
> Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition
> Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition
> Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition Kondition



also spuri, wenn du einen beisitzer fürs kriegsgericht suchst...

here i  am 


vielleicht können wir fatz hart bestrafen wie...

langsam den berg runter
nicht mehr basteln dürfen..
muss wieder stereo fahren...
darf keine bissigen und sarkastischen kommentare mehr abgeben..


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2011)

...das mit den kommentaren kriegt ihr mit sicherheit durch ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Dezember 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels,

ab morgen geht der Umzug los ... alles ist gestrichen, das Parkett ist verlegt, alles ist sauber gemacht ... das eigene Heim wartet auf den Einzug .

Da man ja aber nie weiss, wie lange die Telekomiker für ein umswitchen von Eschenhahn nach Görsroth brauchen melde ich mich mal vorsichtshalber für ein paar Tage ab. 

Und wenn der Umzug geschafft ist, freu ich mich auch schon wieder aufs Biken ...

Ein letztes Mal ein Gruß aus* Eschenhahn *

Und hoffentlich ab Sonntag ein herzliches Hallo aus *Görsroth *


----------



## OIRAM (8. Dezember 2011)

*Ja Ihr beiden, da wünsch ich mal ein gutes gelingen, für Euren Umzug...

und alles Gute, im neuen Heim.

Schönen Gruß, Mario
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2011)

Gutes Gelingen - 
und sicherheitshalber "Frohe Weihnachten" 
Ich denke vom Biken sehen wir dann auch wieder Fotos. 
Da freue ich mich jetzt schon - 
Eure Storys waren doch hier auch immer erste Sahne...

PS: Die Gerichtsverhandlung gegen die Aufrührer wurde anstandshalber in den Talk verlegt!


----------



## beuze1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*1*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (10. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich melde uns dann mal wieder zurück. Also eigentlich waren wir ja nie fort, und deshalb auch nicht abgemeldet. Mitgelesen hab ich immer mal wieder, zum Biken sind wir die letzten Wochen aber so gut wie nicht gekommen, wird sich jetzt hoffentlich wieder ändern.

Einen ersten Schritt haben wir schon mal gemacht. Wir haben Guido(cortina) und Ago besucht und neben einigen anderen Aktivitäten auch ein bizzl gemountainbiked. Allerdings ohne Mountain, gesehen haben wir sie aber.





Wir sind also vom neuen Domizil der beiden auf dem streng geheimen super schönen Lagunentrail nach Jesolo gefahren.









Nachfolgende Aufnahme: Fotograf Cortina




Auch wenn ein MTB eigentlich für anderes Gelände bestimmt ist machen solche Touren einen riesen Spaß.


Nach 35 Kilometern erreicht man dann den Mittelmeerstrand von Jesolo, jaja Guido Adria ich weiß, und blickt wenn man sich umdreht auf die Dolomiten.





Noch einen kurzen Moment genießen und dann zurück radeln.




Stefan

@ cortina: A 29.anni, siamo tornati!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein MTB eigentlich für anderes Gelände bestimmt ist machen solche Touren einen riesen Spaß.


 Du Spaßvogel.....was soll ich sonst sagen......
Schöne Fotos darunter... und noch schöner mal wieder was von Euch zu lesen.....
Eschenhahn steht in den Startvorbereitungen....nur Bärbel...
Ah ja, ist auch nicht gerade "Saison"...

Für die "Nummer" auf dem Wackelsteg gibt es 3 x extra....


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2011)

*Der Kubi ist zurück **

** und noch dazu mit richtig coolen Bildern **

**Sauber **

*


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2011)

*Und ein weiteres  WELCOME BACK 

an den Spuri. Hatte schon fast vergessen, wie es bei dir aussieht 

*


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2011)

*Und last but not least ein GO GO GO 

 an Beuze 

... obwohl es ja echt fies ist, dass du da unten immer in der Sonne rumradelst, und ich aussehe, wie ein begossener Pudel, wenn ich ein paar KM weiter nördlich vom Rad steige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Dezember 2011)

Hatte es schon im Hochtourenthread gesehen und mich gefragt, wieviel in diesem Bild wirklich zu fahren ist? Schaut interessant aus, wie läuft der Weg vor deinem Bike weiter, unten aus der Mitte raus?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Rüssel__ (10. Dezember 2011)

Alter Schwede......das fordert schon ne ecke an Fahrtechnik

Rüssel

P.s. Mein Erster Gedanke war, halt für n Foto mal schnell da rein gestellt....vor allem ohne Protektoren (wenn ich das so richtig sehe)


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Cirest

 Ja leck mich doch einer am....
Gegend  Biken  Musik  Traum/Spaßfaktor 
3 x ja - wir sehen uns im Recall 
Nee - Foto & Video einfach genial! Für einen Flachlandentlangfahrer 
sowieso..... Gern (viel) mehr davon.

@ Bärbel - Danke! Und ich hatte auch fast vergessen, wie es in der Umgebung aussieht.....nach der ganzen "Stubenhockerei"..


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Dezember 2011)

Ah, im Video ist es besser zu sehen. Hut ab, so wie es da talwärts runter geht an der Stelle 

Rest des Videos passt auch gut zusammen find ich!


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2011)

danke! muss aber sagen, dass die aufnahmen der gopro etwas verzerren! 

  will mich nicht aufdrängen aber hier sind noch 2 ,,hochtouren,, 

würde beide trails zukünftig mit dem cube (und ohne schlafanzug) fahren! wär glaub ich  entspannter und spritziger


----------



## Rüssel__ (10. Dezember 2011)

Also der "feel free" ist ja mal richtig klasse gefahren

Gerade bei 2:10 siehts nach viel Speed für das Weglein aus

Rüssel


----------



## Cortina (10. Dezember 2011)

Juhuuu Bude ist Dank Kubitix und Wildweibchen fertig, die haben wie wild gestrichen 

Vielen Tausend Dank nochmals 

Zur Belohnung durften wir dann an den Strand kurbeln, nur mit Baden wars dann doch nicht so 

Die letzten kleinen Arbeiten können jetzt noch etwas warten....wenn sie denn je ausgeführt werden 

Die Cubes stehn jetzt im neuen Heim auf dem frisch gewachsten Holzboden und der Restaurierungsmarathon hat nach über drei Monaten ein Ende 

Jetzt wirds mal wieder Zeit für den Ernst des Lebens und wenn ich Cirest so sehe weiß ich auch schon sehr gut was nun ansteht 
Immer wieder genial was mit dem Stereo so geht 

In diesem Sinne Gute N8, morgen gehts um 5 Uhr los, hoffe in 3200 Metern ist das Wetter gut  

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Kischte (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2011)

*@Cirest*
Das ist ja mal allerbeste Unterhaltung 





*@Guido*
Glückwunsch zum fertigen Haus und *BITTE BILDER 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (10. Dezember 2011)

War heute ein bischen Schneebiken  hab leider keine Kamera dabei gehabt  beim nächsten mal gibts aber Bilder


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Dezember 2011)

@Cirest: Geile Videos. Der Schlafanzugfilm ist witzig, habe mich köstlich amüsiert....

Verlangt nach mehr.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2011)

danke! mal schauen was sich in der nächsten saison so machen lässt ^^


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31691755"]Autumn sunrise ride on Vimeo [/ame]


gerade entdeckt!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Dezember 2011)

@ Kischte - Das Foto hat was 

So nach all den bewegten Bildern wieder zurück in die Steinzeit. 
Gestern gegen Mittag mal ´ne Runde in der Umgebung gefahren.
Nichts weltbewegendes - für ein paar Fotos und 80 Minuten Spaß hat es aber gelangt....
Kliestow - Am alten Schlosspark (eigentlich war es ein nur ein Gutshaus) 







Viadukt der alten Oderbruchbahn (außer Betrieb)



"Schloßteich" 



Feuerwache Kliestow - war wohl nicht der einzige in der Kälte...
Die Puppen sind im dunkeln sogar recht niedlich beleuchtet.



Frankfurt (O) - hinter der Brauerei, Reste alter Industrie-Gleisanlagen



End of the railway....




Schön war´s - mal sehen, ob ich heute noch mal zum biken komme?
Wetter ist ganz gut. Euch schon mal schönen 3. Advent!


----------



## buschhase (11. Dezember 2011)

Find im dritten Video die Szene bei 3:02 hätte als ein Standbild in hoher Qualität echt Postercharakter! Aber insg. sehr stimmungsvolle Videos. Glaub das ein oder andere auch schonmal im Hochtouren-Thread gesehen zu haben. Kann das sein? 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Cirest (11. Dezember 2011)

ja ich habs dort auch mal gepostet. das mit dem foto is ne schöne idee

btw schönes ams!


----------



## andi_tool (11. Dezember 2011)

Mensch Spuri, wo warst Du unterwegs?

Ich habe mit einem Bekannten heute 34 km runtergespult im Eselsburger Tal und mein Rad sah schon nach 2 Kilometer dreckiger aus als Deines auf dem letzten Bild

Habe dann auch 3 Eimer Wasser zum Putzen heute gebraucht...


----------



## Cortina (11. Dezember 2011)

Spuri die Bilder mit den Gleisen die im Nichts enden sind zwar sehr schön  aber auch irgendwie ganz schön triste 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (11. Dezember 2011)

*Hi Spuri.

Die Puppen von der Feuerwache haben ein farblich perfekt, auf Dein Bike, abgestimmtes Outfit an... 

Ich war heut auch unterwegs. Wo, steht auf dem Bild... 





Für mehr Bilder war es heut zu ungemütlich... 

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## sepalot (11. Dezember 2011)

War nach eeeeeeeeeewigen Zeiten  heute mal wenigstens für ein paar Minuten aufm Rad . Mal am Homespot rollen.





​ 
Ab um die Ecke ...




​ 
... und weg ...




​ 
... und auf den Dropstein zu in die "Tiefe" .




​ 
(Home)spoten macht auch mal wieder spaß .




​ 
Ein wenig verschnaufen ...




​ 
... den die Raufschieberrei lässt die Lunge ganz schön hüpfen .




​ 
Na mal sehen, ob und wann wieder was geht - auf den Höhenlagen des Fichtelgebirges könnte man mal den frischen Schnee testen ... vielleicht bei einem Nightride  ...​


----------



## Cortina (12. Dezember 2011)

Schnee im Fichtelgebirge  den mussten wir ja sogar auf über 3000m noch suchen.

Beidem Wetter ist Biken dann wohl doch angebrachter 

....und das Hanzz mit den blauen Parts und dem blauen RaceFace ist immer wieder schön 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Themeankitty (12. Dezember 2011)

Naja es liegt nur noch ein bisschen Schnee am Ochsenkopf, aber is nicht sooo viel !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Mensch Spuri, wo warst Du unterwegs?
> Ich habe mit einem Bekannten heute 34 km runtergespult im Eselsburger Tal und mein Rad sah schon nach 2 Kilometer dreckiger aus als Deines auf dem letzten Bild
> Habe dann auch 3 Eimer Wasser zum Putzen heute gebraucht...


 Bei uns war über Nacht bereits Frost - und am Tage wurde es kaum über Null. Da war das meiste noch schön hart.......



Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri die Bilder mit den Gleisen die im Nichts enden sind zwar sehr schön  aber auch irgendwie ganz schön triste


Der Osten halt 




OIRAM schrieb:


> Hi Spuri





OIRAM schrieb:


> Die Puppen von der Feuerwache haben ein farblich perfekt..


 Ja - habe ich so noch gar nicht gesehen - sieht aber echt so aus.  Gutes Auge.


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Dezember 2011)

@ Oiram: dein Stereo is der Hammer! 

Was hastn da für ne KeFü?
Sieht nach Selbstbau aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (13. Dezember 2011)

*


Gummischwain schrieb:



			@ Oiram: dein Stereo is der Hammer! 

Was hastn da für ne KeFü?
Sieht nach Selbstbau aus. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


DANKE UND DITO.
UNSERE STEREOS SEHEN SICH DOCH SEHR ÄHNLICH.
UND JA; IST EIN EIGENBAU...





UND FUNZT SUPI...





NE RS REVERB UND NE DT-SWISS EXM 150 IN SCHWARZ, FEHLEN MIR NOCH... 

SCHÖNEN GRUß, MARIO*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Dezember 2011)

na sagt mal - seit 3 Tagen keine Beiträge......
Dann stell ich einfach mal ein paar Bilder von der letzten Haus-Runde 
vor dem Dauer-Regen hier in der Gegend ein. Nur so, zum Gucken.


----------



## dasspice (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Landschaft sieht aus wie aus dem Computerspiel S.T.A.L.K.E.R.. Nur fahren da normalerweise keine CUBE-bikes rum.


----------



## sepalot (18. Dezember 2011)

Die Anfahrt ins Fichtelgebirge startete bei grüner Landschaft, dann feucht durch Schneeregen und schließlich an der Gebirgsgrenze Schnee 



. Um so weiter es ging, wurde auch der Schnee auf der Straße mehr. WINTERLANDSCHAFT 



. ​ 
Am Ochsenkopf war dann doch schon recht viel Schnee gelegen und die Wanderwege sind zu verschneit - Schneeschuhe müsste man da haben - und dann auch noch die ganzen Wintersporthungrigen 



. Obwohl der Lift noch zu hat rutschen doch schon zahlreiche Menschenmassen auf der Piste mit Snowboard, Ski (vor allem die Tourengeher) und Schlitten herum und die Langläufer haben so gut wie jeden Weg hier in ihrer Hand. Der Oko ist ja wegen der Loipen fast hermetisch abgeriegelt 



 und gepresste Wege werden für Loipen gehalten. Naja, man muss ja nicht auf Konfrontationskurs gehen so kurz vor Weihnachten 



.​ 
Also mal zum Fichtelsee. Obwohl es das Schneien nicht aufhört raus in die Natur. Das zugefrorene Moor.




​ 
Hier war noch niemand weiter, es fällt schwer durch zu kommen und es weht ne steife Briese 



 ...




​ 
... und ein mal umgesehen ...




​ 
... und schon liegt es da. Tot durch erfrieren 



.




​ 
Eis und Schnee in "Franconia Columbia" 



.




​ 
Etwas Farbe in der Winterlandschaft 



.




​ 
Zum Steg runter geht's heute nicht und Füße am Wasser baumeln lassen.




​ 
Die Spikes waren eine gute Wahl 



. Das Stück auf der Dammkrone war dann richtig fies. Durchgeblasen hat's mich und der Schnee, wie kleine Nadeln auf der Backe 









.




​ 
Und das Beste: Die wenigen Leut die heute spzieren waren: " Wow ein Fahrrad" . Jedes Jahr das Gleiche, vorallem an den ersten Schneetagen.​ 
Als ich zurück war, war es auch hier zu hause nicht mehr grün. Es Schneit. Aufwärmen und genießen  ist jetzt angesagt.​


----------



## Cortina (18. Dezember 2011)

Boahhhh Sepi, Ihr habt aber viel Schnee 

Für diese Aktion gibbet 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## j.wayne (18. Dezember 2011)

Schnee gabs bei uns auch:









kleiner Jahresabschluss vom Verein auf den Hahnenkamm


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Dezember 2011)

Schneetouren sind super, v.a. wenns gleichzeitig noch mehr schneit


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2011)

Jepp, von mir auch ein dickes Lob den Wettertrotzenden  
Ich nehme das mal als Zeichen, dass die Spikes aufgezogen und die langen Unterhosen rausgekramt werden müssen  Irgendwann demnächst wird der Schnee hier dann wohl auch hier Einzug halten


----------



## Hook (19. Dezember 2011)

Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder eine kleine Hausrunde!

Hier gehts lang...




ist das noch dunkel...



endlich Sonne




Jetzt steht wohl erst mal eine dusche an...




@all: Schöne Bilder! Ich will auch Schnee....

Gruß Hook


----------



## derAndre (19. Dezember 2011)

Hook schrieb:


> Jetzt steht wohl erst mal eine dusche an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe doch für Dein Umfeld, dass du nach jeder Tour duschst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (19. Dezember 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch für Dein Umfeld, dass du nach jeder Tour duschst



Natürlich wird das Bike nach jeder Tour geduscht!


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Dezember 2011)

Mal wieder aktuelle Bilder von meinem Bike...

NaitsirhC



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Auch mal ein paar Bilder geknipst
> 
> Stereo 09
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Dezember 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das Bike nach jeder Tour geduscht!


 
  Warmduscher???


Na egal - schöne Aktion -sowohl die Schlammschlacht als auch die Schnee-Touren verdienen meinen Respekt. 
Treibt ja nicht viele raus - bei dem Mistwetter.
Ich hasse Schnee eigentlich, aber dieses miese, fiese, erkältungsfördernde "Novemberwetter" zzt. ist noch viel Blöder.


----------



## xerto (19. Dezember 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Mal wieder aktuelle Bilder von meinem Bike...
> 
> NaitsirhC



nett..


was ist den das für eine marke?


keine aufkleber drauf...


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke. Denke du meinst die Gabel oder? Ist eine Revelation von 09, die Decals der 2010er sollen noch in blau ran, war nur noch nicht beim Copyshop.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## kubitix (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ne Aufnahme von heute, so sieht´s in den Hochlagen des Ourrewold aus.




Ironiemodus an
Ergebnis 60KM bei 0°C, ich bin schon ein Eisenharter, wen´s interessiert poste ich noch mehr Bilder. 
Ironiemodus aus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Dezember 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ....Ironiemodus an - wen´s interessiert poste ich noch mehr Bilder - Ironiemodus aus


 
 Mehr Bilder sind immer gut - 
     auch wenn es mich eigentlich nicht interessiert....
Wir haben hier im Flachland alles Grau in Grau bei unmöglichen Temperaturen, die fast immer nur Nieselregen (anstatt Schnee) bringen.
Mistwetter! Sozusagen.....also, mehr Bilder, Bilder - Bilder......


----------



## dusi__ (20. Dezember 2011)

aber blos nicht noch mehr bilder von der weissen pest, da musst du drum rum fotografieren


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (21. Dezember 2011)

Her mit den Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (21. Dezember 2011)

Wir wollen Schneebilder sehn. 

Bei uns wandelt sich die weisse Pracht grad in eine nasse Hässlichkeit um.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Dezember 2011)

*Ja genau, nicht so schüchtern Kubi 

*


----------



## kubitix (21. Dezember 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> *Ironiemodus*



Hallo,

sorry aber davon gibt es keine Bilder, die sind nämlich ausdruckslos, genau wie das weiße Zeuch. Wen´s unbedingt Bilder wollt


----------



## Gummischwain (21. Dezember 2011)

Boahr! 
Selbst geschossen?

Der Award "Best picture" geht an.... kubitix 

Das Dritte Bild von Hook is aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2011)

@kubi

der odenwald wird immer schöner 

hübsche bilder


----------



## nen (21. Dezember 2011)

So, mit einem Bild von der letzten Tour im Dezember...






...verabschiede ich mich in die weiße Pest 





aka Skisaison und freue mich auf viele Fotos von den Winterbikern 

nen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. Dezember 2011)

*@Kubi*
Vor allem das zweite Bild ist oberhammermäßig 



*@Nen*
Da hat es bei dir aber schon eine satte Ladung runtergehauen 

 Heidenheim müsste 500m höher sein, dann wäre es hier auch so schön weiß 



Muss jetzt erst mal


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Dezember 2011)

So da hier ja lange nichts mehr gepostet wurde, ein Weihnachtsausritt in Görsroth:

Nach langer, langer Zeit mal wieder 




Die neuen Trails müssen erstmal noch gefunden werden. MOmentan kennen wir hier nur die Forstwege, Feldwege.




4 °C, Regen und Schlamm ... die richtige Kombi also um sich mal wieder schön einzusauen .




Wünsch euch auch noch schöne Ausritte ... auch wenn bei mir die Beinkondition nach wochenlangen Nichtfahren schon merklich schlechter war.

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## andi_tool (25. Dezember 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Kubi*
> Vor allem das zweite Bild ist oberhammermäßig
> 
> 
> ...



Bärbel - dann mußt Du nach Böhmenkirch hoch. Da war Schnee....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Dezember 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So da hier ja lange nichts mehr gepostet wurde....4 °C, Regen und Schlamm ... Gruß aus Görsroth


 
 Eben......aber um so mehr ein  für Eure Tour!
Ein wenig kribbelt es ja in meinen Waden - und die Feiertage waren/sind sehr üppig........ Aber wenn es zzt. rollt, dann rollt es, keinen Bock auf Fotostopp.  - aber alles wird Gut....die Tage werden schon wieder länger


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ..Ein wenig kribbelt es ja in meinen Waden - und die Feiertage waren/sind sehr üppig........


 10 ° in Echt? 
Kurze Handschuhe, dann könnte man auch ein paar Fotos nebenbei machen.....  
Auf geht´s - dann schmeckt es zum Kaffee um so besser. 

*Am Anfang standen heute in der Tat sicherheitshalber **erst mal die garantiert befahrbaren Strecken an.......*
*.......also Richtung Booßen.*



*Der Dorfteich im mitlerweile eingemeindeten Ortsteil von Frankfurt....*



*Dann ging es zwar eigentlich erst einmal in Richtung Wulkow - aber dann die gleiche (immer noch gesperrte) *
*L-Straße wieder zurück nach Booßen.....so kam ich an die dortige Dorfkirche.*



*Zum spielen und natürlich auch "Inne" halten....*



*Jedenfalls war der Untergrund abseits des Bitumen gar nicht so übel....*



*...auf das es mich doch nicht in direkter Linie nach Hause zog - sondern noch etwas in Kliestow herum biken lies.*
*Zum Beispiel hier am Kliestower See - aber auch auf den Feldwegen im Umkreis.*




Zwar wurde man irgendwie wie ein armer Irrer abgetan....oder nur mitleidig angesehen von den ganzen 
"Feiertags-zwischen-Mittag-und-Kaffe-Spazierengehern", aber ein schönes Gefühl war es trotzdem nach den "faulen" Tagen. 
Nur irgendwie war es schon wie April/Mai.... Nur das es jetzt schon Dunkel ist.

Euch noch eine schöne freie Zeit / oder eine ruhige Woche.


----------



## blutbuche (26. Dezember 2011)

.... war heute auch schön im matsch unterwegs - stimmt - die weihnachts - spaziergänger gucken immer recht seltsam , wenn ein vermummtes , dreckiges etwas an ihnen vorbeihuscht .. grüsse, k.


----------



## blutlache (27. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> spaziergänger gucken immer recht seltsam



*Aber das kennst Du ja von all Deinen Touren.*


----------



## Asko (27. Dezember 2011)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Wir wollen Schneebilder sehn.



AS YOU WISH 

Anscheinend mag mein Kamerakku die kalten Temperaturen nicht und hat sich obwohl er zuhause noch halb Voll anzeigte sehr schnell verabschiedet. 
Ein paar Bilder sinds aber noch geworden 
Die Bilder sind zwischen der Schlipfgrubalm und der Schuhbräualm  entstanden. Unterhalb der Schlipfgrub liegt sogut wie garkein Schnee und paar HM später  liegt soviel das man nurnoch tragen kann.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

@lache : ...anne , verpiesel dich .-


----------



## andi_tool (27. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... war heute auch schön im matsch unterwegs - stimmt - die weihnachts - spaziergänger gucken immer recht seltsam , wenn ein vermummtes , dreckiges etwas an ihnen vorbeihuscht .. grüsse, k.



Du sollst da ja auch nicht vorbeihuschen, sondern langsam vorbeifahren und höflich grüssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_88 (28. Dezember 2011)

kleine Ausfahrt wenn der Wintersport wegen schneemangel ausfällt ;-)

-->Stereo WLS


----------



## Dave-o (29. Dezember 2011)

...und wer von euch beiden musste beim bergauffahren auf der stange sitzen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

Nee quatsch, schönes Bild und schön das es wieder was zu sehen gibt!!


----------



## Basti_88 (29. Dezember 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> ...und wer von euch beiden musste beim bergauffahren auf der stange sitzen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein Bike steht ganz rechts, der Lenker und der Schatten ist zu sehen  musste also nicht die Stange nehmen


----------



## beuze1 (29. Dezember 2011)

*Es muss nicht immer sonnig sein, wir haben ja schließlich Winter.*

*Auf 700 m ü. NN so gut wie kein Schnee.




Die Bergstation im grünen.




Ein Bikepark würde besser laufen.




Da ich nicht Skifahren kann, zieh ich die Schussfahrt mit dem Cube vor.


*


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2011)

*Das sind deine ersten sonnenfreien Bilder dieses Jahr **

**Wurde ja mal Zeit. Hatte schon befürchtet, du wärst jetzt unter die Schönwetterfahrer gegangen**

*


----------



## andi_tool (29. Dezember 2011)

Immerhin hat's bei Ihm mehr Schnee als in Heidenheim...


----------



## Basti_88 (29. Dezember 2011)

bei uns 900 m höhe ist absolut kein schnee  siehe das Bild von gestern! Aber morgen solls ein par cm geben


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Immerhin hat's bei Ihm mehr Schnee als in Heidenheim...


 
Ich glaube, HDH kann jetzt mithalten  Alles weiß


----------



## Beorn (30. Dezember 2011)

Son Dreckswetter, wollte heut bei ner Massentour in Blaubeuren mitfahrn. Aber das Dreckszeugs vermiests einem gründlich. Und grade donnerts hier auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (30. Dezember 2011)

DLG is nur bissl mit Puderzucker bedeckt^^ Aber der scheiß Wind geht mir aufn Sack


----------



## andi_tool (30. Dezember 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich glaube, HDH kann jetzt mithalten  Alles weiß



Die Silvesternacht soll ziemlich mild werden. Und dann im Neujahr gibt es Dauerregen. Also alles vorbei mit weiß demnächst...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Dezember 2011)

Also bei uns auf 600 m hats 30 cm schnee... da is nichts mehr mit biken


----------



## beuze1 (30. Dezember 2011)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hier könnt ihr eure Bilder von Touren, Bike-Urlauben etc. zeigen, auch wenns mal nicht zwingend ein Cube auf dem Bild ist, gibts nichts auf die Finger.



*Ich sage es ja ungern, aber Wetter wird irgendwo anders diskutiert. Gründe nicht zu Biken hat jeder selber genug, hier erwarte ich Bilder und Ansporn rauszugehen.*


----------



## Asko (31. Dezember 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *hier erwarte ich Bilder und Ansporn rauszugehen.*








Das ich das noch erleben darf, SCHNEE 
Das muss natürlich ausgenutzt werden, morgen solls ja schon wieder 10° warm werden.

















Nanu wasn hier los? Hatte doch erst 5 Glühwein


----------



## sepalot (31. Dezember 2011)

... so Jahresrückblicke sind im Moment ja beliebt . Das war mein Jahr - ein kleiner Auszug - von jedem bebilderten Fahrtag ein Bild (den Rest kennt man ja vom Jahr über) :

Der Start ins neue Jahr hatte immer noch sehr viel Schnee (03.01.):






 Ein paar Tage später hab ich mir vom Fischi meinen neuen Rahmen  für Pumptrack-Bike geholt (08.01.):






 Mitte Januar hatte der Winter mal einen Schwächeanfall  und man konnte mal wieder fahren - um dabei fest zu stellen, dass die Kondi schon sehr gelitten hat  (16.01.):






 Aber nur eine Woche später wars dann schon wieder Winter (22.01.):






 Schönstes Winterwetter (Sonne und blauer Himmel) verleiteten mich im Forst den Teufelsgraben zu besuchen - und ja, mal nicht aufgepasst und es gab "Eiswürfel"  (29.01.):






 Sehr spaßig war auch das "Snow Dual Fun Race" am Ochsenkopf: War auf jeden Fall ne mords Gaudi - Zitat: * "Guerilla-Rennen in Oberfranken  sind die Zukunft!"  *- (05.02.):






 Der Winter gab den Homespot frei (06.02.):






 Ne Woche später auch noch mal - am Abend begann es dann wieder heftig an zu Schneien (12.02.):






 In Bayreuth und Umgebung war es dann aber mit Schnee und man konnte wieder fahrn, wo und wann man wollte  (19.02.):






 Teufelsbrücke (26.02.):






 Feierabendrunde am Buchstein (04.03.):






 Und weils so schön war, am nächsten Tag gleich ne Spiel-Session dort abgehalten  (05.03.):






 Fasching / Karneval - je nach Region - viel der Hammer ab Mittag und ab aufs Bike, bei dem schönen Wetter - Salamandertrail (08.03.):






 Rund um den Schlehenberg am noch jungen Roten Main (11.03.):






 Die ersten wärmeren Sonnenstrahlen ließen mich die Frankenwälder besuchen - als die Sonne so langsam unter ging war ein Feierabendbierchen  hoch über Wallenfels angesagt  (12.03.):






 Eine Woche später ging mit noch mehr rund um Kronach (20.03.):






 Der Frühling ziert sich, aber es ist sehr trocken und das Biken geht wie sonst was  - Markgrafenweg - Hohe Theta (26.03.)






 Die Bayreuth-Runde mit Phil und Nicki wurde geboren - es ist warm draußen und man will einfach nur fahren, fahren und noch mehr fahren (02.04.):






 Hoch über dem Teufelsgraben im Forst ziehen sich schone Singeltrails  (03.04.):






 Eine neue Art von Spielerei: Schloßpark Spielplatz (07.04.):






 Wow ... auf einmal  kommt der Frühling mit großen Schritten  (09.04.):






 ENDLICH!!!! Nach gut drei Monaten konnte man endlich das neue PT-Bike mal testen  (10.04.):







Nun startete auch endlich die Saison im Fichtelgebirge. Ganz wie es dem Guido gefällt: Auf den Trails und Strecken am Ochsenkopf runter, aber alles selber an HM erstrampeln  (17.04.):






 Auch am Waldstein / Weißenstädter See gehts wieder (23.04.):






 Manchmal muss man auch auf Trailsuche gehen (27.04.):






 Große Frankenwaldrunde - Selbitztal (28.04.):






 Na endlich ist es da: Das HANZZ . Und was macht man dann: Genau auspacken und statt nur zusammenstecken (Räder, Gabel und Lenker) baut man doch das ganze Biker erst mal auseinander um seine eigenen Parts zu montieren ². Wurde ehrenhalber auch gleich am selben Nachmittag noch am Homespot eingeritten (29.04.):






 Ja, dort gefällt es ihm schon sehr  (01.05.):






 Aber auch das Fritzz kommt nicht zu kurz  - rund um den Waldstein (07.05.):






 Aber im Moment doch etwas kürzer. Welche Freude: Die Erzgebirgler kommen mich am Ochsenkopf besuchen und das Hanzz geht halt auch hier voll ab . Tja und dann macht der Frichte auch noch das CUBE 2012 Katalogbild  - danke! (08.05.):






 Es war ein schöner Tag und der wurde dann mit einem Hanzz-Night-Ride  am Ochsenkopf beendet (13.05.):






 Man kann aber auch nicht immer Glück haben. Hier wurde ich am Silberhaus von einem heftigen Gewitter und langen schweren Regengüssen aufgehalten - also an diesem Tag doch kein Schneeberg (21.05.):
*



*

 Das Hanzz wurde auch am Geißkopf ordentlich probe gefahren (25.05.):






 Ich hatte es ja versprochen, das Fritzz kommt nicht zu kurz. Auf dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg in Richtung Fränkischer Schweiz (28.05.):






 Am Geißkopf hatten wir jemanden den Mund wässrig gemacht, mit Bikepark, jetzt kann er sich auch mal den näheren Ochsenkopf anschauen, was da so geht - liegt ja vor der Nase  (02.06.):






 Auf einer extremen Hitzetour kams zum Fritzz meets Canyon (04.06.):






 Hanzz-Session am Homespot mit zwei weiteren Hanzz. Gute Wahl: 3 von 6 Rädchen  (05.06.)






 Über Pfingsten gings mit der großen Meute in den Bayerischen / Böhmer Wald. Tag 1 am Geißkopf. Auch hier wieder noch zusätzlich die Erzgebirgler da  (11.06.):






 Am nächsten Tag gings ins tschechische Spicak. Mega Park  und wieder zwei weitere Hanzz  (12.06.):






 Nach alkoholischer Nacht , dann am nächsten Tag noch mal Geißkopf (13.06.):






 Nach dem die Erste nicht ansatzseise funktionierte, konnte ich nun endlich meine Reverb montieren ... und ja, ich will sie nach gut einem Jahr nicht mehr missen (02.07.):






 Anfang Juli gings, wie letztes Jahr auch wieder nach Saalbach - die Pfefferalm (05.07.):






 Hackelbergtrail (06.07.):
*



*

 Ein Tag Leogang (07.07.):






 Das Freeride Festival ist eröffnet und es steht eine Probefahrt mit dem CUBE 215 an (08.07.):
*



*

 Mega Wetter da unten  (09.07.):
*



*

 Der Airstrike rock am selben Tag - Amir Kabbani am Start  (09.07.):






 Und am letzten Festivaltag, bevor es heim ging, wurde unser Tobi noch Speedwheelekönig und schlug Bobby Root. Die Größen des Radports unter sich : Knecht, Tobi und Tschuggi  (10.07.):
*



*

 schöne Kornbergrunde (06.08.):
*



*

 Ja Frankreich ist nicht mehr weit. Der Genfer See ist erreicht auf unserer Reise nach PdS (13.08.)






 Das Hanzz küsst den Boden von Les Gets. Zum Glück nur das Bike und nie der Fahrer (14.08.):






 The "Holy Trails von Chartel"  sind auch erreicht (15.08.):






 PdS ist einfach MEGA  - Les Gets (16.08.):






 Die Panoramastrecke von Chartel ist ein genußvoller Einstieg hier drüben (17.08.):






 Tja die Zeit geht einfach zu schnell vorüber. Letzter Tag in Les Gets (19.08.):






 Die Hammerveranstaltung nicht weit von mir zu Hause. Der Red Bull Disdrict Ride in Nürnberg  (10.09.)






 Wie schon in Nürnberg, der Herbst zeigt sich von seiner prächtigsten Seite: Kein Regen und viel Sonne für die lieben Biker (16.09.):






 Auch die Ochsenkopf / Fichtelsee Runde (24.09.):






 Die Rotmainquelle (25.09.):






 Ja, auch noch mal kurze Klamotten konnten im Herbst ausgeführt werden  (30.09.)






 Der geilste und am länsten zusammenhängende Trail hier bei uns im Fichtelgebirge. Der Kornberg-Flow-Trail mit der Geisterfahrerin zusammen (01.10.):






 Unseren Bikeparkabschluss machten wir bei ebenfalss bestem Wetter am Geißkopf. War noch mal ne mega Sache mit den Gravity Piloten  (03.10.):






 In der Schwarzachklamm am alten Ludwig-Donau-Kanal hat es mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen (04.10.):






 Na zum Glück noch kein Schnee am Schneeberg (06.10.):






 Mal neue Wege von meinen frühjahrlichen Trailscouting unter die Stollen genommen. Tja, nicht nur für mich, sondern *auch für euch* vor den Bildschirmen  (09.10.):






 An so einer alten Burgruine und einem alten Steinbruch macht das Endurospielen auch größte Freude  - Epprechtstein (15.10.):






 Die Cappuccino-Truppe rockt so lange es geht die Trails am Waldstein als Saisonabschluss für die Frankenwaldbiker (16.10.):






 Sonne und Herbst pur im Frankenwald hoch über Wallenfels (22.10.):






 Und noch mal Cappuccionotruppe am Waldstein - diesmal waren auch alle da  (30.10.):






 Im Herbst musste doch auch mal das Hanzz bespielt werden am Ochsenkopf (31.10.):






 Na wie lange kann man es ausreizen? An diesem Tag wollte ich mit der Verwandsschaft noch mal fahren und heute hat doch tatsächlich mal der Herbst (der eigentliche) vorbeigeschaut. Der Boden feucht und dicht liegt der Nebel im Fichtelgebirge im Wald (06.11.):






 Ob das Hanzz auch für kleine Touren herhalten kann? Klar, aber fast uninteressant so über Wurzeln  (12.11.):






 Einfach mal ganz unkompliziert am Homesport rocken (04.12.):






 Ja und was soll man sagen? Kam doch vor ein paar Tagen mal kurz der Schnee für diese Wintersaison vorbei - Fichtelsee (18.12.):






Tja, das war meine Auswahl. Alle anderen Bilder kennt ihr ja von den Posts das Jahr über. Ich hoffe es hat euch nicht zu sehr genervt und mal sehen, was so nächstes Jahr kommt und wo es mich hin verschlägt. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es mal wieder an den Lago geht, da es dieses Jahr leider kein einziges Mal klappte .

Also Leute:
"CUBE your life and enjoy your trail ride!"​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (31. Dezember 2011)

sepalot, super bilder 

super bericht 

das fichtelgebirge wird immer reizvoller, du solltest tourismusmanager schwerpunkt radreisen, werden


----------



## Hook (1. Januar 2012)

Euch allen ein frohen neues Jahr und viele unfallfreie Kilometer.

Heute gleich eine Neujahrsrunde beim norddeutschem Schmuddelwetter...

Mit Blick in den Büsumer Museumshafen




und Freude darüber das Wasserhobby gegen Biken getauscht zu haben...




Grüße an alle und noch einen schönen Abend

Hook


----------



## barbarissima (1. Januar 2012)

Asko schrieb:


>


 
*Öhm, kann es sein, dass du da gerade zum Banküberfall unterwegs warst *


*@Sepi*
*Dass dein Bikejahr erfolgreich war, daran kann es nach dem letzten Post keinerlei Zweifel mehr geben  Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du die nächste Saison genauso viel Zeit im Sattel verbringst *


*@Hook*
*Habe erst gedacht: Das Wetter sieht doch gar nicht so übel aus, die paar Wölkchen  Aber dann fiel mir der Parasurfer auf ..... *


----------



## LaCarolina (1. Januar 2012)

Mein Cube ist ja noch so jung , also hab ich noch nicht so viele Bilder.

Das hier ist vom Donnerstag, bei all den Bikes die hier oben standen hat dem Kater mein Cube am besten für seine Siesta gefallen:





Naturpark Montes de Málaga


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Januar 2012)

Neujahrsausritt 2012:

Eine reine Schlammschlacht war das heute ... endlich mal wieder. Begleitet hat uns der Chris.





War schon recht zäh im Schlamm zu fahren.




Rasant ging es denoch zu ...








und ein wenig konnte ich dann auch noch spielen 




Nur mein Stereo ist ein bisserl dreckig geworden .




Wie ??? Ich auch ??? 




Und hinten erst recht .... 




Ja ... so soll es auch sein 

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## Asko (1. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Öhm, kann es sein, dass du da gerade zum Banküberfall unterwegs warst
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ohne Buff geht nix bei solchen Wetter 




Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Neujahrsausritt 2012:




Schaut so aus als hättet ihr heute richtig Spaß gehabt im Schlamm


----------



## WildWeibchen (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche allen ein glückliches neues Jahr, bleibt Gesund und habt viel Spaß beim Biken.


Mein neues Jahr hat schon sehr schön begonnen, ich habe Kubitix "versenkt"




Susanne


----------



## barbarissima (2. Januar 2012)

Schneeschuhe können aber auch extrem hinterhältig sein


----------



## kubitix (2. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schneeschuhe können aber auch extrem hinterhältig sein



Seelenverwandschaft?


----------



## kubitix (2. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes neues Jahr in die Runde.

Wir haben zunächst das alte Jahr zünftig mit einer Grillparty bei bestem Wetter verabschiedet.





Hey Jungs, nur kein Streß




Man(n) soll ja das neue Jahr mit guten Vorsätzen und Zielen beginnen. Das erste Ziel stand schnell fest "Tre Cime"




Wir haben aber die Nokian zuhause vergessen, also ging´s mit Schneeschuhen rauf.












Ein Anblick der die Mühen lohnt.




Prost Neujahr.




Talwärts ging´s dann wieder etwas flotter, allerdings auch ohne Cube.




Alles sehr harmonisch, nur Alonso und Massa haben sich wieder mal in die Haare gekriegt.




Buon anno
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (2. Januar 2012)

sehr schön. sieht nach einer mords gaudi aus 

frohes neues euch allen. wünsche euch viele unfallfreie km


----------



## beuze1 (2. Januar 2012)

*Neues Jahr, neue Touren.*

*01.01.2012
Gestern, bei gar nicht so schlechtem Wetter die Saison 2012 eröffnet.




Der Blick Richtung Alpen, Nebel im Rheintal.




02.01.2012
Nachdem der Wetterbericht Sturmböen am See vorausgesagt hat,
war klar, heute gehts ans Schwäbische Meer.
Steilabfahrt ins Argental.




Wenn mir Jan den beim Treffen das Hinterradversetzen noch zeigt, komm ich auch besser ums Eck.




Bei den Temperaturen verwandelt sich die Argen zum tosenden Fluss.




Mann müsst mal wieder Kanu fahren.




Fluss trifft See.




Das Ende der schwäbischen Welt.








Aber ich bin nicht alleine.








Ich lass es heute mit 4 Steinen gut sein.




Und mach mich vor den Sturm auf den Heimweg.







.
.

*


----------



## Beorn (2. Januar 2012)

Am See is halt schee!

Nimm ein Kajak für die Argen, macht mehr Spaß und die untere Hälfte bleibt trockener


----------



## barbarissima (2. Januar 2012)

*Du warst bestimmt der Einzige, der an Neujahr mit dem Rad unterwegs war  Alle anderen (außer mir natürlich **

** ) hatten mit ihrem wackeligen Kopf zu kämpfen *


----------



## Beorn (2. Januar 2012)

Unterwegs war ich schon, aber das mit den Bildern verschieb ich auf mehr Tageslicht.

Dank Böllerei war Kindi (das ausm Hänger im Sommer) lange wach und Papa ist dann um 5 ne Runde biken gegangen. Und dann abends nochmal, hab ja jetzt ne richtige Lampe


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Du warst bestimmt der Einzige, der an Neujahr mit dem Rad unterwegs war  Alle anderen (außer mir natürlich **
> 
> ** ) hatten mit ihrem wackeligen Kopf zu kämpfen *


Nein, siehe Seite davor ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich lass es heute mit 4 Steinen gut sein.*
> *
> 
> *


 
 Beuze und alle Anderen - die Neujahr unterwegs waren. Ob mit oder ohne Foto mein 

Aber nun bitte mal für einen Flachlandmenschen - was soll das mit den Steinen? Bittet Ihr den Cube- Gott um mildes Wetter o.ä.?
Oder schlimmer noch - habt Ihr neben dem Cube - Gott noch andere Götter ????
(genehmigt wäre gerade mal eben noch der, der seinen Sohn zu Weihnachten zu uns geschickt hat.... )

Ich habe das Motiv schon etliche male gesehen - aber einen Reim kann ich mir bis heute nicht darauf machen. Und wehe - es lacht mich einer aus......
dann zeige ich Euch mal "seltsame" Bräuche aus dem Flachland.....falls sich welche finden.....


----------



## cytrax (3. Januar 2012)

Dann meld ich mich auch mal für die Steinestapelunterweisung an


----------



## fleckmorry (3. Januar 2012)

Wegen des schönen Wetters und ca 8 grad musste ich mich heute trotzdem aufs Rad schwingen hier ein paar Bilder:












Reiseziel war die Burgruine Weisenstein im Steinwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber nun bitte mal für einen Flachlandmenschen - was soll das mit den Steinen?



*Du kannst Dir doch denken, was unter meinen liegt?
Quak

aber im ernst, schaut mal da.
Steinmandl

Was für ein schönes Jahr bis jetzt, 3 Tage-3Touren.
Heute mal wieder mit meinem Kumpel Andi vom Ideen Reich.








Nach der Tour noch schön in der Sonne überlegen wo's morgen hingeht.


*


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2012)

@spuri : das ams(grün - schw.)  ist im aufbau !!!! denke mal , nächste woche wird`s endlich   fertig (fehlt nur noch schaltung und andrere reifen .- greez , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *aber im ernst, schaut mal da.*
> *Steinmandl*


 
Ah ja - danke! Die Antwort bekam ich aber auch mal eben im (fast) letzten Satz.
Zitat:
"*Aus welchem Grund die Türme gebaut wurden ist nicht ganz klar. *
*Es handelt sich hier wohl um einen anfänglichen Zeitvertreib der *
*dann in Arbeit ausgeartet ist...."*
Arbeit.....jetzt weiss ich auch  - warum ich nie auf die Idee gekommen bin.....lassen wir das lieber....

Danke noch mal. 


@kati - habe ich vernommen.......


----------



## sepalot (6. Januar 2012)

Der Neujahrsride musste nun doch  etwas warten, dank Regen und Arbeiten . Also  in Bayreuth ist es nach wie vor grün und die Sonne spitze hervor. Also mal ab in  Fichtelgebirge. Schon ab dem Oschenberg Schneegestöber und mit jedem Höhenmeter  wird die weiße Decke dichter . So muss man  nicht Schnee räumen und Eis kratzen und kann trotzdem Winterspaß haben .​ 
Der Ochsenkopfgipfel zeigt sich  erst mal nicht, aber dafür steht hier am Grassemann ein Fahrrad rum. Ein Schönes .​ 



​ 
Da kommt doch bei genauerer  Betrachtung sogar die Sonne noch mehr raus .​ 



​ 
Etwas im Schnee cruisen. Aber der  Schnee ist recht nass und kompakt. Etwas schmierig, aber man wächst mit den  Herausforderungen. Spikes bringen heute auch nicht viel.​ 



​ 
Dass ich dieses Jahr noch Schnee  erlebe .​ 



​ 
Das Fahren im Tiefschnee ist doch  einfacher als in den gefahrenen Spuren. 



​ 
So ein blauer Lenker macht sich  auch gut auf dem weißen Hintergrund.​ 



​ 




​ 
Traumhafte Aussicht auf die Platte  im Steinwald .​ 



​ 
Zu Füßen der Kössaine .​ 





​ 





Da sind die drei Könige: Sepalot, Hanzz und Multivan  ... oder waren  das doch eher Kaspar, Melchor und Balthasar? Egal! Ob Sepalot oder Kaspar:  Alles das Gleiche  




​ 
​ ​


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Januar 2012)

Respekt


----------



## cytrax (6. Januar 2012)

Seh ich da ne Hope tech V2? 

Schon geil mit Schnee und so^^ Bei uns is immer noch grün...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Januar 2012)

Dito, nur Regen, Regen, Regen und 10°...

Schöne Tour, macht Lust auf Winter.


----------



## mtblukas (6. Januar 2012)

Ich liebe dein Bike


----------



## Route66 (7. Januar 2012)

High,



cytrax schrieb:


> Seh ich da ne Hope tech V2?



nee, Du siehst ne Tech M4  

Gruss
M


----------



## beuze1 (12. Januar 2012)

*Grau ist alle Theorie, Training im Winter ist auch nicht immer leicht, hilft aber im Sommer enorm über die Berge




Aber wenn man erst mal warm gefahren ist




Kann auch ein grauer Tag noch schön werden.




Zumindest, bis es dunkel wird.




Aber mit genug Licht bleibt die Freude am Biken.




Zurück über die Argen.




Haut rein!
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2012)

De einsame (Pedal)ritter, Seine Durchleucht - tschuldigung, daran war die Lampe Schuld, Seine Durchgeschlaucht Beuze der 1.

Bei mir ist irgendwie die Luft raus zzt. 
Die Tagschichten (bin ich gar nicht gewohnt) lassen hinten raus kaum Lust/Zeit......aber wir sollen / wollen ja nicht jammern - 
Beuze´s Motivations- Fotos machen ihn zum "Coach des Tages" 

Und nun zurück zur Couch des Abends.....


----------



## buschhase (12. Januar 2012)

Was dir an Motivation fehlt, brennt mir untern Fingernägeln  Leider verbietet es mir meine Schulter im Moment noch :/

Beim Durchscrollen wieder Sepas Hanzz gesehen. Ein Traum! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Januar 2012)

Beuze hält die Fahne oben ...  Ich hoffe wir folgen mal am WE.

@Buschhase: Gute Besserung für Deine Schulter.


----------



## Languste (13. Januar 2012)

Seit langer langer Zeit endlich mal wieder eine Runde gedreht 
Und nach 10km schon voll schlapp 


















Einen schoenen Fahrradstaender gefunden


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Januar 2012)

@ Beuze:
Krasse Lampe du hast!
Eigenbau?


----------



## dusi__ (13. Januar 2012)

weiter in vergangenheit suchen du musst. gelernt wir haben das gekauft hat beutze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (13. Januar 2012)

@Languste
Das ist aber eine schöne Aussicht.....am Rhein kurz vor Kaiserswerth oder?


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Januar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> weiter in vergangenheit suchen du musst. gelernt wir haben das gekauft hat beutze



Jaja...ok... 
Ich war halt zu faul um jetzt eine Zeitreise zu machen! Mein Fluxkompensator ist in Revision!


----------



## zett78 (13. Januar 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Seit langer langer Zeit endlich mal wieder eine Runde gedreht
> Und nach 10km schon voll schlapp
> 
> 
> ...



So ne Rakete muss doch bewegt werden!!
Aber mit den Pedalen?   
beides nicht gerade artgerecht 

Gruß


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Januar 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> So ne Rakete muss doch bewegt werden!!
> Aber mit den Pedalen?
> beides nicht gerade artgerecht
> 
> Gruß



Beides?
Was ist denn da dMn noch ebenfalls nicht artgerecht??!!
Ich mag Clickies auch nicht, also warum soll man da nicht zu flats greifen?! 

Edit sagt: was mich wirklich an dem Hobel stören würde, sind die sackschweren Laufräder im Mogel-DT-Swiss-Schein-Look! ^^


----------



## Languste (13. Januar 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> So ne Rakete muss doch bewegt werden!!
> Aber mit den Pedalen?
> beides nicht gerade artgerecht
> 
> Gruß


 
Hab mit Klicks ne ganz miese Erfahrung machen muessen Aua aua


----------



## Languste (13. Januar 2012)

kube schrieb:


> @Languste
> Das ist aber eine schöne Aussicht.....am Rhein kurz vor Kaiserswerth oder?


 
Genau da ist es  Schoener kleiner Trail von Buedderich bis Uerdingen . Bist du den schonmal gefahren? Ist fuer unserer Gegend schon was schoenes  (wenn man schon keine Berge hat).


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Grau ist alle Theorie, Training im Winter ist auch nicht immer leicht, hilft aber im Sommer enorm über die Berge*
> [Bild]
> *Aber wenn man erst mal warm gefahren ist*
> [Bild]
> ...


 
Ok ok ok! Dieses Wochenende geht´s weder los mit dem Training 

 Versprochen


----------



## blutbuche (13. Januar 2012)

@zett : wo ist das problem , das bike mit flats ordentlich zu bewegen ????


----------



## andi_tool (13. Januar 2012)

ich beneide alle, die Biken dürfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2012)

Kannst du dir nicht irgendwo ein Liegefahrrad leihen


----------



## kube (13. Januar 2012)

@Languste
Bin den schonmal gefahren aber ist schon was länger her, fahre ansonsten immer im Grafenberger Wald und Umgebung


----------



## Asko (13. Januar 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder n bischen unterwegs.
Jedesmal wenn ich Laufen bin ist großes Bieber Familientreffen, wenn ich mit dem Würfel komme und die Kamera dabei hab is keiner da


----------



## andi_tool (13. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kannst du dir nicht irgendwo ein Liegefahrrad leihen



Ich bin ja bis heute krankgeschrieben. Ab Montag darf ich wieder arbeiten. 

Aber zumindest auf dem Rollentrainer kann ich mich austoben.


----------



## beuze1 (13. Januar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> weiter in vergangenheit suchen du musst. gelernt wir haben das gekauft hat beutze



*Ehrlich, kannst Du den Beitrag noch mal für mich suchen.
*


barbarissima schrieb:


> Ok ok ok! Dieses Wochenende geht´s weder los mit dem Training



*Ich freu mich schon auf Deine Bilder, bei 20, 30, 40 & 50 km!*


*Ich hab das Heute schon erledigt und nach dem grau von gestern sogar unter blauem Himmel & Sonnenschein.

Verblüffend, mein Foto hat den Bodensee am Horizont verschwinden lassen.




Fahr ich halt ins Hinterland.




Mehr Winter ist da aber auch nicht.




Fast schon Tiefschnee.




Dann halt alles wieder runter.




Und gemütlich ausrollen in der Sonne.


*
.


----------



## Languste (14. Januar 2012)

kube schrieb:


> @Languste
> Bin den schonmal gefahren aber ist schon was länger her, fahre ansonsten immer im Grafenberger Wald und Umgebung


 
@Kube,

hab schon davon gehoert. Muss mal schauen wie weit die Anfahrt von mir aus bis dahin. Wenn das Wetter dann mal etwas besser wird, werde ich mich mal auf den Weg machen in den Grafenberger Wald.

Das hier sollte dir doch dann auch sehr bekannt vor kommen 
Einien anderen doch bestimmt auch 

Heute nur ein Foto gemacht auf meiner 30km Rundreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (14. Januar 2012)

Boah - mal schönes Wetter und Bayreuth wurde über Nacht mal angezuckert 



. Da das Fritzz noch nicht einsatzbereit ist 



, muss das Hanzz dran glauben 



. Außerdem möchte ich ja nicht ganz aus der Übung kommen und bei dem Wetter - einfach raus und Spaß haben 



.​ 
Blick vom Culmberg - wie der Sophienberg sich eigentlich nennt - in Richtung Westen ...




​ 
... wo man sich ebenfalls zu sportlichen Aktivitäten trifft ...




​ 
... zum Kiten. So a Ding muss auch noch her 



.




​ 
Spuren von Pferden tun sich auf (nur für Spuri ).




​ 
Die Bienen haben im Winter geschlossen. Gewärmt aber von der Wintersonne 



.




​ 
Tja, das Schild hat in diesem Winter hier im Bayreuther Land nur selten Gültigkeit 



 am ...




​ 
... "Telegrapho Sophia" 



. Oben san ma.




​ 
Zahlreiche Spuren sammeln sich hier oben: Winterspaziergänger, FiveTen und Maxxis Minion. FiveTen und Maxxis Minion?!? Da kann ...




​ 
... doch ein Hanzz nicht weit sein 



. Doch wo ist es?




​ 
Es ist eben perfekt auf diese Witterung und Umgebung angepasst 









.




​ 
Sonne tanken 



.




​ 
Auf der Sophienburg ist auch nix mehr zu holen - nicht mal mehr Steine.




​ 
Trailhoping 


















. 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Weils so schön war, noch mal hoch 



.




​ 
Dann gings hinten die "DH" runter. Etwas steilres Gelände wird durch den Puder doch ganz interessant 



. 




​ 




​ 
Teils pfeift der Wind ganz schön hier durch. Bäume verkleidet wie Stinktiere 



.




​ 
Kann man bei den Winterlichtspielen kaum glauben 



.




​ 




​ 
Unten ausgespuckt eine tolle Sicht 






. Richtung Mistelbach.




​ 
Blick über Bayreuth. Von Frankenwald (Döbraberg - ganz links im Dunst) bis Fichtelgebirge (Ochsenkopf - ganz rechts).




​ 
Bayreuth.




​ 
Ochsenkopf.




​ 
Die nahe Oberpfalz - Vulkankegel Rauer Kulm.




​ 
Und zwischen Fichtelgebirge und Rauer Kulm - der Steinwald.







[ame="http://vimeo.com/35068413"]HANZZ rides Sophie softly ;-) on Vimeo[/ame]​ 

Hat getaugt, der heutige Nachmittag.​


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2012)

wie immer , super tolle bilder  !!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> wie immer , super tolle bilder  !!!!


 
 Genau - & danke für die Spuri´s für den Spuri...... 
Müsste auch mal wieder raus......


----------



## kube (15. Januar 2012)

@Languste
ah die Altstadt, das ist am Wochenende immer meine 2. Heimat


----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2012)

...endlich sonne - und das ams is fertig


----------



## Asko (15. Januar 2012)

An dem HANZZ kann ich mich irgendwie garnicht satt sehn, mir gefällt das Bike einfach supergut.
Das AMS in Grün/Schwarz ist aber auch sehr geil...


----------



## hano! (15. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



Hallo beuze1,
was hast Du da für ein Teil auf dem Oberrohr


----------



## buschhase (15. Januar 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf den Akku der Lampe. Zumind. hängt da meiner auch meistens, wenn die Lampe mal nicht aufm Helm ist.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...endlich sonne - und das ams is fertig


 
 Der Zwilling ist unterwegs!  Viel Spaß damit.

@Beuze - nun sag schon Akkupack für die Fernlenkwaffen.....


----------



## barbarissima (15. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich freu mich schon auf Deine Bilder, bei 20, 30, 40 & 50 km!*


 
*Voilà 

Und Grüße von der Ostalb 

*

*Km 10*






*Km 20*





*Km 30*
*



*

*Km 40*
*



*






*Km 50* 





*Zum Schluss wurde es dann schon etwas dunkel *
*Die DT Swiss EXM 130-Teststecke 

*





*Schön war´s 

 und kalt 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (15. Januar 2012)

So weit gefahren, da hätt mehr uns fast treffen können.

Wie macht ihr das euch bei der Kälte zum Knipsen zu motivieren?


----------



## andi_tool (15. Januar 2012)

@Bärbel,
Oberkochen?


----------



## andi_tool (15. Januar 2012)

ich bin heute richtig neidisch auf alle, die Biken durften bei dem herrlichen Wetter!

Aber ich hoffe, daß ich nächsten Sonntag auch wieder kann....


----------



## barbarissima (15. Januar 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> @Bärbel,
> Oberkochen?


 
Ein Stück weiter südwestlich


----------



## andi_tool (15. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ein Stück weiter südwestlich



wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil...

Schwäbisch Gmünd...


----------



## Upgrayedd (15. Januar 2012)

Ha Degenfeld  die Schanze bin ich schon mal runter


----------



## Languste (15. Januar 2012)

hano! schrieb:


> Hallo beuze1,
> was hast Du da für ein Teil auf dem Oberrohr


 
Ich denke der Beuze1 tritt garnicht selber  Es ist ein Tank


----------



## andi_tool (15. Januar 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Ich denke der Beuze1 tritt garnicht selber  Es ist ein Tank



quasi der Tiger im Tank?


----------



## beuze1 (15. Januar 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Ich denke der Beuze1 tritt garnicht selber  Es ist ein Tank





andi_tool schrieb:


> quasi der Tiger im Tank?



*Richtig, ich bin der Tiger und hab manchmal ganz schön einen im Tank *







barbarissima schrieb:


> Voilà
> 10km, 30km, 40km,



*Respekt und alles im Stehen!
Aber schöne eindrücke Deiner Tour, vor allem die Sprungschanzen sind für mich als bekennender nicht Wintersportler beeindruckend.
*


*Das war ja heut wieder ein Wetter vom Feinstem im Schwabenlände. Und endlich sind auch die Temperaturen so (-2) das man sich nicht immer gleich die volle Schlammpackung holt, wenn's raus geht.
*

*Der Tag beginnt mit einer langen Runde zum Aufwärmen.




Aber wir wollen auch nix übertreiben.




Danach geht's mit dem Cube weiter zur Berger Höhe.




Um einen Blick in die Alpen zu werfen.




Unter wolkenlosem Himmel km machen.




Einfach Genießen.




Dabei aber immer ein Auge für die Straße haben.




Lange wird sie nicht mehr halten.


*
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (16. Januar 2012)

DAS nenn ich KRASS  Würd mir glaub ind Hosn schei$$en 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaNBuqSuNqk"]Radwanderung...      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ThomasAC (16. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand wo das ist? Nicht um das mit dem Rad nachzuwandern, sondern zu Fuß!



cytrax schrieb:


> [...]
> Radwanderung...


----------



## MB1846PS (16. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch mal ne krasse aktion
Da braucht man sich wenigstens keine gedanken zu machen wenn man sich hinlegt


----------



## barbarissima (16. Januar 2012)

@Beuze 
Schönes Pferdchen  Sag bloß, du reitest auch noch 


Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass meine DT Swiss EXM auf ihrer Jungfernfahrt einen überzeugenden ersten Eindruck hinterlassen hat? Perfekt finde ich die Launch Control. Man drück den roten Knopf, dann senkt sich die Gabel um ein Drittel ab und wenn ein Schlag kommt, bzw. man den Trail runterfährt, wird der ganze Federweg automatisch wieder frei gegeben. Da hatte ich erst so meine Bedenken, weil es zu Hause auf der Gartentreppe nicht jedes Mal gekleppt hat. Aber heute hat sie prompt reagiert


----------



## Route66 (17. Januar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> DAS nenn ich KRASS  Würd mir glaub ind Hosn schei$$en
> 
> Radwanderung...      - YouTube


aaaalter  

Was ähnliches hatten wir vor Jahren mal in der Gegend um den Monte Stino, Italien. Allerdings nicht so lange und ohne Holzstege. Und da wurde mir schon abwechselnd warm und kalt  

Marko


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Januar 2012)

*Die ersten Bilder von mir für dieses Jahr...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (17. Januar 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Die ersten Bilder von mir für dieses Jahr...*


 
Naja, Ehre wem Ehre gebührt .
Also, fuer dein Cube nur das Beste


----------



## beuze1 (18. Januar 2012)

*Mittwochmorgen 11:00 Uhr, das Frühstück hat heute aber auch wieder gedauert.
Dabei lockt die Sonne schon ne ganze Weile und das Thermometer zeigt auch schon angenehme -4° an.*

*Also raus, lass uns den Tag genießen.




Über hartgefrohrene Wiesenwege.




Gehts dem ersten Bergle entgegen.




Zieht sich doch bis oben.




Aber dann sind die Lindauer Kirchtürme schon zu sehen.




Bevor ich aber Pause machen kann.




Wartet noch ein kleiner Treppen-Trail.




Der mich ins Bayerische bringt.




Der See ist erreicht und die Fotografin ist auch schon da.




Das Schöne am See? Es ist mal flach.




Unverkennbar, die Hafeneinfahrt von Lindau.




Dann gehts wieder in die schwäbischen Hügel.




Wo mächtige Kirchenbauten entdeckt werden wollen.




Mit prall gefülltem Rucksack, voller schöner Eindrücke& Bilder mach ich mich dann nach 70km auf den Heimweg.


*
.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Januar 2012)

@cytrax : video  !!!


----------



## barbarissima (18. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Der See ist erreicht und die Fotografin ist auch schon da.*
> *
> 
> *


 
*Die Fotografin sieht aber ziemlich genervt aus 

 Hat bestimmt ewig gedauert, bis sie dich endlich in der richtigen Position hatte 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Die Fotografin sieht aber ziemlich genervt aus
> 
> Hat bestimmt ewig gedauert, bis sie dich endlich in der richtigen Position hatte
> 
> *


 
 Sei nicht zu streng mit Beuze - bei dem Rucksack dauert es halt etwas..... 

Schöne Fotos -  Schöne Story -  Schöne Motivation.


----------



## homer.buddy (19. Januar 2012)

Mittwochmorgen 11:00 Uhr, das Frühstück hat heute aber auch wieder gedauert.  

365 urlaubstage , hätt ich auch gern


----------



## xerto (19. Januar 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> Mittwochmorgen 11:00 Uhr, das Frühstück hat heute aber auch wieder gedauert.
> 
> 365 urlaubstage , hätt ich auch gern



tja, wer hat der hat  [url=http://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php]
	
[/URL]


----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2012)




----------



## beuze1 (19. Januar 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> Mittwochmorgen 11:00 Uhr, das Frühstück hat heute aber auch wieder gedauert.
> 
> 365 urlaubstage , hätt ich auch gern



*Das Jahr 2012 ist ein Schaltjahr und hat 366 Tage.*



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Die Fotografin sieht aber ziemlich genervt aus *



*Und das nur, weil Ihre Banane im Rucksack unten lag und etwas gequetscht wurde.*


----------



## idworker (19. Januar 2012)

du bist aber ein schlaues Kerlchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Und das nur, weil Ihre Banane im Rucksack unten lag und etwas gequetscht wurde.


 
Naja wenn meine Banane gequetscht worden wäre, wäre ich wohl auch so mies drauf.  Aber wer hat schon so einen großen Sack. 
Egal - 366 Tage - sind also 1 Tag mehr für Training.....mhmmm,
d.h. - dann könnte ich heute also mal faul sein.  ohne schlechtes Gewissen..... Hier pieselt es nämlich unaufhörlich....


----------



## fatz (19. Januar 2012)

idworker schrieb:


> du bist aber ein schlaues Kerlchen....


aber er hat vergessen, dass er nur fuer die arbeitstage urlaub braucht


----------



## sepalot (21. Januar 2012)

Als ich heute den ganzen Vormittag  in der IHK saß und zum Fenster raus schaute und es ununterbrochen schneite 



,  aber recht wenig liegen blieb  



,  dachte ich mir: "Naja". Aber als ich dann zu Hause an kam, konnte man kaum mehr  vom Fenster (Dachfläche) rausschauen und es flockte draußen ordentlich 



.  OK, dann muss es raus gehen - mit Bike 



.  Doch die Flocken waren kaum noch zu sehen.

Hoch überm Teufelsgraben rein ins  Trailgewühl  





. Schaut ja normalerweise so aus (*klick  mich*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






War ganz lustig mit dem feuchten  Schnee - wie Schienen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​ 



​  





Dann fing es zu Regnen an - oh mei.  Hätte es nicht weiter Schneien können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?​


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2012)

> Dann fing es zu Regnen an - oh mei. Hätte es nicht weiter Schneien können
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Das habe ich mich gestern auch gefragt  Gerade hatte es eine Riesenladung runter gehauen, schon kam der Regen *

*Aber wenigstens haste noch mal ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht *


----------



## fatz (22. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *DGerade hatte es eine Riesenladung runter gehauen, schon kam der Regen *



mach nix. es kommt wieder was. der wetterbericht vom alpenverein sagt:


> Am Dienstag bringt eine massive Kaltfront wieder viel Neuschnee in den klassischen Nordstaulagen


----------



## sepalot (23. Januar 2012)

Tja, es ist ja draußen die kalte Jahreszeit, da sollte man sich stets gut und warm anziehen - natürlich auch ne Mütze, denn über den Kopf verliert man mit die meiste Wärme (Schlaumeier-Modus wieder aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Bei dem Bild fällt mir wieder ein, dass die alten Garderobenmöbel endlich mal auf den Sperrmüll gehören  - aber fürs Jacken abhängen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... hmmm ...




​ 
Während hier in Bayreuth die Sonne immer mal durch die Wolken spitze, bei 4°C alles grün ist und die Luft frühlingshafte Züge an sich hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ist es im Gebirge doch winterlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ja, es ist Januar, da möcht ich schon Winterabenteuer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ziel, da heute mal unter der Woche - das Seehaus. Am WE keine Chance, da inoffizielle Rodelstrecke und da ist der ganze Parkplatz voll. Hier am Parkplatz an der B303 ist die Europäische Hauptwasserscheide.




​ 
Mal schiebend, mal fahrend. Der gepresste Schnee ist noch gut in Schuß.




​ 
Und die Ruhe - nur der Bach rausch, die Vögel zwitschern und der Freilauf knattert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Ja, die Winterlandschaft wird immer besser, um so weiter man rauf kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Das Seehaus fest im Visier.




​ 




​ 
Ach ja, da war noch was ... die Kamera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Der Höhenweg, Richtung Kössaine ...




​ 
... aber im Moment nicht - es herrscht Winterruhe.




​ 




​ 
Doch, ich mag ihn den Winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Herrlich hier oben, fast ohne jede Menschenseele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.




​ 




​ 




​ 





















​ 




​ 
Hanzz meets Seehaus.




​ 
Heute ist eigentlich Ruhetag, der Wirt hatte aber nachdem mich der Hund aufgelesen hatte und er etwas ungläubig schaute, dass bei diesen Verhältnissen jemand mit dem Bike kommt ein Herz und es gab doch einen Cappuccino übrig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 




​ 
Wo man da nicht alles hin könnte.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Nußhardt und Schneeberg sind eigentlich nicht mehr weit ...




​ 
... aber heute müsste man doch eher den Schlitten nehmen (aber kein Cube sondern ein Pferd vorspannen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Spuri hättest du nicht eins dafür mal übrig ?) ...




​ 
... den auch die letzten Fußspuren verschwinden in den Schneewehen.




​ 
Da es heftiger anfängt zu schneien, mach ich mich auf den Weg nach unten. Der steile Anlauf in den Trail ist heute mit Vorsicht zu genießen und man sollte die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch ansetzten. Aber es gibt alles paar Meter links und rechts Notbremsstelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Verstehen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​ 
Die leichte neue Zuckerschicht macht's gleich noch mal feiner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Leider ist das Ende schon in Sicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Und leise rieselt der Schnee.




​ 
So ne leichte Schneepatina steht ihm schon.




​ 




​ 




​ 
brrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​ 
Alles wieder ins Trockene gebracht ...




​ 
... und wieder aufgewärmt.




​ 
morgen wird gebastelt ​


----------



## sepalot (24. Januar 2012)

Nachtrag: ein paar bewegte Bilder ... musste dann doch irgendwann abgebrochen werden, bevor ich wie ein Schneemann da stand und die Kamera durchnässt war.​ 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/35527278"]Seehaus Rodel-Pumptrack on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dave-o (24. Januar 2012)

Hey Seppi, suuper Tour, mein Neid ist Dir sicher 



 und suuper dass Du auch 'moderate' Touren mit dem Hanzz fährst!! Hier in NRW ist Regen und Schlamm angesagt... Wenn meine Prüfungsphase vorbei ist gibts von mir bestimmt auch mal wieder was zu sehen. Viele grüße an alle


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Januar 2012)

Sepi...
Im vorigen Jahr wollte / konnte ich keinen Schnee mehr sehen & betete zum Heiligen Cube-Gott, uns in diesem Jahr zu verschonen.
Er hat mich erhört - soweit die gute Nachricht. Die schlechte: Stattdessen haben wir seit 4 Monaten gefühlten April oder November. 
Alle Wege abseits des Asphalt sind glitschig und aufgeweicht, ständig Wind wie blöde mit Niesel- oder gleich richtigem Regen. 

Alles schnieft und schnupft - und mir selber geht es zzt. nicht viel Besser! Blöder "Winter" - nun ist es aber seit heute kalt & es soll auch endlich frostig bleiben.  
Die Pferdchen sind leider alle im Winter-Urlaub..... 
sonst wäre ich persönlich eins vorbeibringen gekommen. 
Für 2 - 7 Jagertee versteht sich...

Alles in Allem - Deine Story macht Lust auf "Winterbetrieb" 
Großes Lob dafür......und nun wieder ab unter die "warme" Decke......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (24. Januar 2012)

@sepalot : top bilder , wie immer !  bei uns  hat es noch kein einziges mal geschneit ...   greez, k. p.s. cooles cube - mützchen !


----------



## barbarissima (24. Januar 2012)

*@Sepi*
Da hat es ja doch noch mal eine Ladung Schnee runtergehauen..... und diese enorm praktischen Notbremsstellen  Bin gerade sehr neidisch


----------



## andi_tool (24. Januar 2012)

@Bärbel,
letzten Winter hatten wir irgendwie deutlich mehr Schnee in HDH...


----------



## sepalot (24. Januar 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> morgen wird gebastelt ​


 
hab ich gemacht 



Dave-o schrieb:


> suuper dass Du auch 'moderate' Touren mit dem Hanzz fährst!!


 
mir blieb bis heute auch nichts anderes übrig  und im Winter belass ich es meist nur bei kurzen "Spaßrunden"  - hier dominiert doch meist die Kälte nach einiger Zeit 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Die Pferdchen sind leider alle im Winter-Urlaub.....
> sonst wäre ich persönlich eins vorbeibringen gekommen.
> Für 2 - 7 Jagertee versteht sich...


 
dank dir  ... die Tees in den beliebigen Ausführungen sind kein Problem 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Da hat es ja doch noch mal eine Ladung Schnee runtergehauen.....


 
im Fichtelgebirge hat es doch so ziemlich konstant Schnee gehabt ... wie schon mal gesagt, so kann man es auch lassen, unter der Woche kein Schneeräumen und kein Eiskratzen und wenn man Winter braucht, geht man die paar Meter ins Gebirge 




@all: schön wenn es gefällt - danke


----------



## blutbuche (24. Januar 2012)

schöööööööööööööööööööööön !!!!  viel spass damit !


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Januar 2012)

@Sepi: Saugeile Bilder. Man wird da richtig neidisch.
@Spuri: Mein geschniefe hört jetzt langsam auf. Die ganze letzte Woche war für den Ar#&%$. Heute versuche ich mal ein klein wenig Sport und Sauna. Wünsch Dir gute Besserung.

Gruß aus dem ICE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (25. Januar 2012)

Sauber sepalot! Mir ist bei der Kälte sogar für Standbilder zu kalt (zu kalt unzuhalten, rumzupfrimeln und dann wieder loszufahren).


----------



## Dave-o (25. Januar 2012)

OOH! Dein Fritzzi hats dahingerafft Sepi?! Schade, aber gut das du schon angemessenen Ersatz bekommen hast. Und dass Dich das nicht vom fahren abhalten kann^^ bei dem Fuhrpark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Dann gibts ja bald wieder neue Bilder vom 160er

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Januar 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Sauber sepalot! Mir ist bei der Kälte sogar für Standbilder zu kalt (zu kalt unzuhalten, rumzupfrimeln und dann wieder loszufahren).


 Ja - kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Da war ich letzten Winter besser drauf - oder der letzte Winter war besser drauf...

@Joerg - danke....wird dann auch Zeit, hoffe am WE gibt es erste "Wiederangewöhnungsrunde" - jetzt wo die Sonne wieder lacht...


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2012)

idworker schrieb:


> du bist aber ein schlaues Kerlchen....



*Wegen der Banane oder dem Schaltjahr*


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> aber er hat vergessen, dass er nur fuer die arbeitstage urlaub braucht



*Arbeitstage, was für Arbeitstage.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Arbeitstage, was für Arbeitstage.*



 Na die Tage, in denen man sich vom Urlaub mit der Frau erholt......


----------



## Friecke (27. Januar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na die Tage, in denen man sich vom Urlaub mit der Frau erholt......


 
Na lass das mal nicht die Spurin lesen...


----------



## quing (28. Januar 2012)

heute hab ich mein neues stereo zur ersten tour ausgeführt!!

erster anstieg leigt hinter uns...





...und schon gehts auf den ersten trail!!





artgerechte haltung!!










eine ziehmlich dicke suppe die hier rumhängt!! fahr hier meistens auf dem rückweg meiner touren entlang, da hier am we und an feiertagen viele hobbypiloten mit ihren fluggeräten heiße runden drehen!! 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1051295



diese drei haben sich auch vor die tür getraut!! der rest wartet wohl auf den frühling!!


 


schön wars!!


gruß
quing


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2012)

quing schrieb:


> heute hab ich mein neues stereo zur ersten tour ausgeführt!! ........schön wars!!


 Das Blau ist der Hammer. Würde sofort meine beiden Bikes gegen das Eine "tauschen".  
Obwohl, der grün/schwarze war auch immer lieb. 

Egal - feines Bike & schöne Fotos.

@Friecke - ich hab es Ihr gerade gezeigt  
Zur "Strafe" muss ich heute Ihr die Fernbedienung geben.
Aber dank irischem Beer & Whiskey dürfte es trotzdem ein guter Abend werden.


----------



## cytrax (28. Januar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber dank irischem Beer & Whiskey dürfte es trotzdem ein guter Abend werden.



Kilkenny und Tullamore Dew? 

Kenny hab ich auch da und dazu gibts Captain Cola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Kilkenny und Tullamore Dew?


 sorry for offtopic - bushmills + guiness


----------



## sepalot (28. Januar 2012)

Vorgestern wollten wir mal wieder in der Gruppe die "leichte" Winterlandschaft am Waldstein befahren 




. Doch gestern Abend fing es noch mal zu Schneien an - ganz kontinuierlich. Sogar in Bayreuth hatte es am nächsten Tag gut 5 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Dann Schneite es aber ohne großes Liegenbleiben weiter. Doch im Fichtelgebirge war es laut Aussage mehr. Also verschoben wir den gemeinsamen Cappuccino-Ride auf einen anderen Termin. Aber dennoch hat es mich nach meiner Vormittags-Verpflichtung nicht im Haus halten können und ich lud mein Bike ins Auto. Wohin, wusste ich noch nicht so genau. Aber komisch - ich landete doch am Waldstein (wie heute eigentlich geplant) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​ 
Es ging gut los - platter Schnee, bis auf die erste Abfahrt. Neuschnee auf der Forstautobahn runter - etwas schlidrig - passte aber denen mit Schlitten ... aber sie hatten doch keine Chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Auf dem Querweg dann abgebogen für die Teufelstischrunde. Halb Loipe, halb Weg. Puh, hier war es durchaus sehr schwer. Die Reifen gruben sich in den Schnee. ​ 
Unterhalb der Schüssel steht das frische Fritzz 2.0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Die Schüssel immer im Blick.




​ 
Die Auffahrt hier ist schon ohne Schnee nicht ohne - und mit den 15cm Neuschnee, ne Fussstrecke ...




​ 
... aber die Schlinge um die Schüssel zieht sich weiter zu und man hat sie weiter im Blick.




​ 
Da sind wir nun an der alten Festungsmauer in herrlichster Winterlandschaft. Der Aufstieg zur Schüssel. So schaut es normalerweise im *Frühling* oder *Herbst* aus.




​ 
Der Höhenweg quert (hier bin ich auch gerade rauf gelaufen) und ...




​ 
... nach links geht's runter. Hab ich später dann noch gemacht. Mal bis vorgeschaut, bis zu den Fussspuren. Aber dann unberührter Neuschnee und ordentlich Gefälle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. War ein Traum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.




​ 
Schwarz und Weiß - ein prima Tarnlook im Schnee - vielleicht bin ich jetzt auch viel ausgeglichener beim Fahren, dank *Ying und Yang* 





.




​ 
Der Baum hat doch tatsächlich versucht den Weg zu versperren - aber da hat sich gleich der Weg außenrum ergeben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... auf Tuchfühlung mit dem Stein.




​ 
Und was findet man nicht alles so im Wald. Hat doch jemand vergessen seinen kleinen Christbaum wieder mit zu nehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 




​ 
Rauf wird getragen und runter gefahren ... immer im Wechsel.




​ 
Direkt unter der Schüssel.


​ 
Bizarre Felsenlandschaft im Winterkleid.




​ 
Mal wieder ein Stück geniale Schneeabfahrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.




​ 
Schnee und Eis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.




​ 
Die Ice-Spiker zieht es magisch zum Eis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Die würden da ja wesentlich besser vorankommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Wie man(n) nur drauf kommt an der Wand entlang zu fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Spider-Fritzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


​ 
Wie hieß das Spiel noch mal, wo man immer wieder einen Stein aus dem Turm ziehen musste, bis er in sich zusammen fiel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?




​ 
Das war ne mega Schneefahrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Die Steintreppe wäre runter ne geile Sache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, da keine Stufen mehr vorhanden. Einfach ne Steilabfahrt, wie schon so oft gemacht. Aber der Aufstieg, dank fehlender Stufen, an der Seite der Treppe im Tiefschnee, war anstrengend uns so lass ich es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, da es nicht auf dem Weg liegt.




​ 
Schöne Ruhe der verschneiten Landschaft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... es waren heute auch so gut wie keine Leute hier unterwegs. Fast wie Urlaub.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Der Teufelstisch ist erreicht ...




​ 
... mit Aufgang zum alten Roten Schloss.




​ 
Winterwonderland - I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​ 
Auch bei dem Wetter braucht das Fritzz sich doch nicht zu verstecken und hinterm Felsen vorlinzen.




​ 




​ 
Schnell noch das letzte Stück runter zum Waldsteinhaus checken. Alles kein Problem - lässt sich super fahren. Mehr Flowtrail, da alle Steine und größeren Absätze so gut wie vom Schnee neutralisiert wurden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. Einzig der manchmal leicht lockere Neuschnee lässt es auch so spannend werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 




​ 
Die Bande auf Winterwanderschaft durch die Wälder: Zwei Bären und ein Cube ... schnurstracks auf den Bärenfang zu.




​ 




​ 
Schönes dahinrollen auf gepresstem Schnee in Richtung Sendeturm. Irgendwie sind hier am Waldstein immer alle am Entspanntesten. Ob Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Mountainbiker oder wie zu dieser Jahreszeit Langläufer. Alles in Harmonie. Echt unglaublich. Hier konnte ich mit einem Langläufer *gemeinsam* den Weg nutzen und wir redeten auf ein paar Meter miteinander.




​ 
Erwischt!


​ 
War heute alles dabei ... Fahren, Wandern (Tragen / Schieben) rutschen ... echt mal was anderes.​


----------



## barbarissima (28. Januar 2012)

*Sauber Seppi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Das neue Fritzz ist total schön!*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Sauber Seppi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Genau - und ich glaube Du sitzt zur Zeit für Deine Foto-Storys länger am PC - als ich auf dem Bike. 
 Dafür.


----------



## blutbuche (29. Januar 2012)

...ich freu mich immer über deine  tollen bilder !!


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Januar 2012)

Super


----------



## Cirest (29. Januar 2012)

schöne fotos! tolle story! weiter so!!


----------



## heizer1979 (29. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## heizer1979 (29. Januar 2012)

schickes bike, die tour kommt mir auch bekannt vor. windräder, schoffemer turm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Januar 2012)

.......


----------



## quing (29. Januar 2012)

heizer1979 schrieb:


> schickes bike, die tour kommt mir auch bekannt vor. windräder, schoffemer turm



jup!! 
nur ab windräder bis alte frankfurter straße sind wir ein bissl im schlamm stecken geblieben!! die rücken da oben gerade holz durch die gegend und somit sind die wege kaum befahrbar!! hoffe dass im frühjahr so halbwegs wieder alles beim alten iss (die wege wohlgemerkt)!!


gruß
quing


----------



## zarea (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Ihr,

Da hier im mecklenburgischen der wochenlange Monsunregen dem Schnee gewichen ist, kann ich auch ein paar Fotos einstellen:

Unheimlich viele Sehenswürdigkeiten gibt es hier nicht.
Das liebe Vieh ist immer da:




Und weiter:




Wasser, das allgegenwärtige Element. Hier mal im festen Zustand: 




Eine schöne Woche für Euch.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Januar 2012)

zarea schrieb:


> ...Das liebe Vieh ist immer da...


Die Hobbythreadpolizei freut sich immer über solche Aufnahmen.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Januar 2012)

@Sepi: Schickes Fritzz 2.0 ... hätt' ich nicht erst nen neues Stereo, mein Neid wäre mit Dir ;-) Also, allzeit gute Fahrt.

Nach gefühlten 100 Jahren waren wir endlich auch mal wieder draussen. Ach ... herrlich.





Auch wenn es doch ganz schön knackig war. Ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mal so sehr von der Temperatur (-3 °C), aber es war naßkalt ... das war so unangenehm. 
Egal, wir setzen uns über das Vermumungsverbot hinweg .




Und der Chris noch gleich mit Sonnenbrille getarnt.




Der Schlamm ist dem Frost gewichen. Die Trails lassen sich wieder etwas flotter fahren .








Immer wieder ein paar Stellen zum spielen / üben.








Leute, macht das nen Spaß wieder draussen rumzufahren . 




Am Jagdschloss PLatte gab es erstmal nen leckeren Glühwein und ne Bratwurst (Guido: Wir haben an euch gedacht ...)




Nur von der Platte Richtung Eschenhahn war dann doch das ein oder andere Stück arg gefroren. 
Gut das wir die Icdespiker von Schwalbe haben  ... ungünstiger Weise liegen die im Keller zu Hause  .




So, langsam wird es Dunkel. 




Zeit für 1.) Heisse Dusche  2.) Was leckeres zum Essen  3.) Glas Rotwein am häuslichen Kamin .

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle auch ein schönes Wochenende und ich wünsche euch eine tolle Woche.

Gruß aus Görsroth ,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Egal, wir setzen uns über das Vermumungsverbot hinweg .
> 
> Und der Chris noch gleich mit Sonnenbrille getarnt.



*Also über eine Begegnung mit Tina würd ich mich ja freuen, aber Euch zwei möcht ich so lieber nicht entgegenkommen.

In den Bergen taut's wohl.





Und im Bodensee Raum gibt's nichts zu tauen.





Herrliche Verhältnisse zum Biken, -1°, trocken.




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (29. Januar 2012)

Wie ich Euch um den Schnee beneide... Bei uns hat's nicht mal gefroren. knietief Modder. Spaß hatten wir trotzdem:



Foto: Jokomen
Fahrer: ich

Und noch Zwei aus einem anderen Album:


 


Fotos: PietAM


----------



## Schelle (30. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Also über eine Begegnung mit Tina würd ich mich ja freuen, aber Euch zwei möcht ich so lieber nicht entgegenkommen.
> *



Geht mir auch so. Die Gesichtsmaske erinnert mich ein wenig an Hannibal Lecter


----------



## cytrax (31. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage zur Gesichtsmaske. Ich hab auch eine aus Neopren aber ich hab das Problem das bei mir immer die Brille beschlägt. Hat jemand erfahrungen damit mit Brille? Name/Modell oder Link würd mich noch interessieren. Danke


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Cytrax,

Du Frühaufsteher oder Nachtschwärmer .

Ich habe folgende von Gore: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...er-Maske-Gr-unisize-schwarz-Winter-11-12.html

Ist ne Halbmaske, die für mich ok ist da ich den Mundschutz auch mal gerne runterziehe ohne das gesamte Teil ausziehen zu wollen. Mir wird aber auch immer schnell warm . Während der Fahrt beschlägt da bei mir nichts, nur beim Stehen bleiben (da zieh ich halt das Teil kurz vom Mund runter).

DIe Alternative wäre halt: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...urmhaube-Gr-unisize-schwarz-Winter-11-12.html
Die ist halt inklusive Mütze schon. Das ist übrigens die, die der Chris auf den Fotos an hatte. Ich habe jetzt bei Chris auch nicht gesehen bzw. mitbekommen, dass er während der Fahrt Probleme mit Beschlagen hatte.

Also ich würde für die 15 EUR immer wieder so ne Maske kaufen. Ist definitiv angenehmer als nen Buff vor dem Mund zu binden. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

Viele Grüße aus Görsroth 

Joerg


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Januar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.
> Viele Grüße aus Görsroth  Joerg


 Der Maskenmann & helfen. Der letzte war glaube ich Z wie Zorro, der so edel war wie Du.
Wie hätte Mami wieder gesagt: "Joerg, mach die Jacke zu!" ...... 
Solange ich am Hals so offen fahren könnte - bräuchte ich auch die Maske nicht. 

BTW: Ich beneide immer wieder Eure Routen - ehe ich hier aus der Stadt/bewohntem Gebiet raus wäre, hätte man mich vermutlich auf Verdacht hin verhaftet! 
Geniest mal weiter Eure "Freiheiten" - und die Gesichtsmasken - hier kommen bis -15° und Wind.
Hat immer was von "Stalingrad" - wenn man sich mal raus wagt.......


----------



## fatz (31. Januar 2012)

sag mal spuri, da wo du wohnst, ist das noch vor oder schon hinterm ural?


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Januar 2012)

@cytrax: schonmal Kontaktlinsen probiert? Definitiv eine Offenbarung beim Sport find ich...v.a. im Sommer wenn durchs Schwitzen nix rutschen kann!

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## fatz (31. Januar 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> @cytrax: schonmal Kontaktlinsen probiert? Definitiv eine Offenbarung beim Sport find ich...v.a. im Sommer wenn durchs Schwitzen nix rutschen kann!


definitiv. allerdings wuerd ich gerade mit kontaktlinsen nicht ohne brille fahren. schon mal
einen spritzer dreck ins auge gekriegt? das ist die hoelle, wenn du den sauger vergessen
hast.


----------



## dusi__ (31. Januar 2012)

oh mann, kontaktlinsen sind so ne sache. die sind meinem freund mal beim sport hinter das auge gerutscht.bis wir das biest wieder raus hatten hats wirklich gedauert. kauft euch lieber sportbrillen. werden meistens von der krankenkasse unterstützt und gut is.


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Januar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> definitiv. allerdings wuerd ich gerade mit kontaktlinsen nicht ohne brille fahren. schon mal
> einen spritzer dreck ins auge gekriegt? das ist die hoelle, wenn du den sauger vergessen
> hast.




Stimmt, hatte die zusätzliche Sportbrille nicht extra erwähnt. Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert, sehr unangenehm.



dusi schrieb:


> oh mann, kontaktlinsen sind so ne sache. die sind meinem freund mal beim sport hinter das auge gerutscht.bis wir das biest wieder raus hatten hats wirklich gedauert. kauft euch lieber sportbrillen. werden meistens von der krankenkasse unterstützt und gut is.



Beim Fahrradfahren mag das noch passen, aber gerade bei anderen Sachen wie Ballsportarten behindert eine Brille meiner Meinung nach nur unnötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Januar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> sag mal spuri, da wo du wohnst, ist das noch vor oder schon hinterm ural?



 Kommt einfach immer darauf an, von wo aus man die ganze Sache betrachtet. 

Für Deutsche wohne ich im fernen Osten, für Polen im nahen Westen, für Italiener, Schwaben, Schweizer, Österreicher vermutlich weit im Norden. Für Schweden & sonst. "Fischköppe" wiederum als Landratte zu weit im Süden. Im Zweifel wohne ich immer östlich des Ural. Der andere Weg ist einfach zu weit. 

Es folgen - hoffentlich wieder Fotos! Ich gebe ab an den Süden....
Beuze?


----------



## dusi__ (31. Januar 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Beim Fahrradfahren mag das noch passen, aber gerade bei anderen Sachen wie Ballsportarten behindert eine Brille meiner Meinung nach nur unnötig.



eine gute sportbrille macht auch da was sie soll.
hab schon so oft einen fussball ins gesicht bekommen und der brille gehts immernoch blendent.


----------



## cytrax (31. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497198&page=195

Sonst bekomm ich wieder Ärger


----------



## cytrax (31. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## Friecke (1. Februar 2012)

in den Talk verschoben


----------



## beuze1 (2. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Es folgen - hoffentlich wieder Fotos! Ich gebe ab an den Süden....
> Beuze?



*Na gut.

Obwohl ich erst Mitte Dezember Hartz-IV für meine Arbeitslosen Ice Spiker beantragt habe.






Wurden Sie heute von der BAfWA aufgefordert, Ihrer Arbeit nachzukommen.





Denn die Umstände sind dementsprechend und am Wochenende stehen größere Touren an.




*


----------



## idworker (2. Februar 2012)

Ha, drinnen ist's bei mir auch net wärmer......


----------



## Cortina (3. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wurden Sie heute von der *BAfWA *aufgefordert, Ihrer Arbeit nachzukommen.


*
BAfWA 

Bundes Agentur für Werdende Arbeitslose 

Ich glaub da bewerb ich mich auch mal *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *BAfWA *



 Bei Beuze könnte ich mir gut vorstellen: 

Bundesanstalt für Winter(liche) Ausrüstung
Bundesanstalt für Winter(liche) Arbeiten

Deine Version gefällt mir aber auch ganz Gut. 
Dann könnte es aber korrekter Weise auch lauten: Bundesanstalt für Wahnsinnig Anmutende. 

Wie auch immer - der (wahnsinnige - im positiven Sinne) Beuze hat schwarz auf weiß versprochen,
am Wochenende in die freie Natur zu Cuben. 
Ich freue mich während des Genusses von (alkoholhaltigen?) Warmgetränken & 
beim Beobachten der fröstelnden Passanten aus dem (wohlgemerkt verschlossenen) Fenster 
damit schon offiziell auf seine (Foto)Story.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (3. Februar 2012)

Da freu ich mich auch drauf! Kann nicht Biken, hab "Kind-Dienst", weil Frauchen Konfis betreuen geht ;( Aber ich freu mich auf ihr Gesicht nach dem Grillabend


----------



## Friecke (3. Februar 2012)

Bei 18,2 Grad würde ich von meinem Frauchen aber solange Mecker kriegen, bis ich neues Holz reinhole...


----------



## Asko (3. Februar 2012)

Damit der arme Beuze nicht die ganze Arbeit hier alleine machen muss war ich heut auchmal wieder unterwegs.

Unten liegt kaum Schnee...





Was sich aber schnell ändert





Wie, da muss ich jetz hoch? 





Die Fussgänger haben hier nen 1A Trail gebastelt 





Die Sonne kommt raus!! 





Oben mit Blick aufs Inntal





Oben mit Würfel drauf


----------



## beuze1 (3. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> BAfWA
> Bundes Agentur für Werdende Arbeitslose
> *





spurhalter schrieb:


> Bei Beuze könnte ich mir gut vorstellen:
> Bundesanstalt für Winter(liche) Ausrüstung
> Bundesanstalt für Winter(liche) Arbeiten



*BAfWA 
Tolle Vorschläge, aber es war in der Tat die BundesAnstalt für Winter Arbeit.*





Asko schrieb:


> Damit der arme Beuze nicht die ganze Arbeit hier alleine machen muss war ich heut auchmal wieder unterwegs.



*Danke Asko, ich brauche jeden Mitfahrer.*




spurhalter schrieb:


> Wie auch immer - der (wahnsinnige - im positiven Sinne) Beuze hat schwarz auf weiß versprochen,
> am Wochenende in die freie Natur zu Cuben.



*Dann last den Wahnsinnigen raus.
Nicht malen nach Zahlen,
sondern Biken nach Ortschaften war heut das Motto.*

*Wir Beikers haben es  z.Z. ja nicht leicht.






Den Trotz strahlend blauem Himmels.






Herrschten in Sausenwind.






Eisige Temperaturen, die im Laufe des Tages noch deutlich unter -10° gefallen sind.






Da kann "Mann" sich schnell mal.






Ein Winteröhr holen, oder auch zwei.






Wichtig auf solch langen Winter-Touren, wenn auch von der Sonne begleitet.






Gute Kleidung, sonst wird's ganz schnell, ganz kalt.
Vaude Winterjacke, Schimano Winter Handschuh






Wetwalkers 4,5mm Neopren, macht warme Füße.






So kann man einen herrlichen Wintertag genießen, nur mit dem Trinken
bei -10° ist das so ne Sache.






Aber kein Frust, nur Frost, den (Saft) kann ich ja morgen noch mal mit auf Tour nehmen.



*
.
.


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Februar 2012)

Coole Story (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Februar 2012)

schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. Februar 2012)

grad auf vimeo gefunden:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36185913"]A rainy mountain in Cumbria on Vimeo[/ame]
man kann auch ein sting ganz gut rumpruegeln. der bursch laesst's ganz schoen rappeln.


----------



## Bene186 (4. Februar 2012)

Dass gequitsche von den Bremsen würde mich nerven . Hoffentlich wird bald Frühling ^^


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2012)

> *Eisige Temperaturen, die im Laufe des Tages noch deutlich unter -10° gefallen sind.*


*Kann ich bestätigen  Als ich gestern durchs Allgäu gedüst bin, da war es nirgendwo wärmer als -15 Grad  Mich hätte nichts und niemand aufs Rad gebracht  *


----------



## Dave-o (5. Februar 2012)

Super Video Fatz!


----------



## derAndre (5. Februar 2012)

Fatz; schick: Gibt hier im Forum doch ein ein Stingfahrer der es ordentlich fließen lässt, mit Klickern und Nylon. Da gab es doch auch mal ein Video von.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Februar 2012)

*Gestern und heute mal mal wieder unterwegs...*


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. Februar 2012)

Abfahrt vom Brocken Richtung Rangerstation


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2012)

*Respekt an Beuze, Asko, Dämon und Salatbauchvieh, dass ihr euch bei der Affenkälte aufs Rad setzt  *
*Aber sagt mal, funktionieren Gabel und Dämpfer bei der Kälte eigentlich noch *


----------



## Asko (5. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Aber sagt mal, funktionieren Gabel und Dämpfer bei der Kälte eigentlich noch *



Also die Billiggabel von meinen AIM war komplett steif, wie ne Starrgabel. 
Hoffentlich bekomm ich diesen Monat noch das Reaction


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. Februar 2012)

Hatte keine Probleme bisher. Gestern auf den Brocken -16 und heuer im Lichtenberg -9.
Gleiches beim Bionicon, bei -11 keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Respekt an Beuze, Asko, Dämon und Salatbauchvieh, dass ihr euch bei der Affenkälte aufs Rad setzt  *
> *Aber sagt mal, funktionieren Gabel und Dämpfer bei der Kälte eigentlich noch *



bisher ohne Probleme, klar ist ein bisschen steifer am Anfang aber wenn die warm sind.
Öl mit anderer Viskosität ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## cytrax (6. Februar 2012)

Hatte eben bei -21°C! die ersten 10Km Probleme mit der FOX. Dachte erst der Lock out wäre zu aber der war offen^^ Wenn das mitm Wetter so weiter geht werd ich se doch mal zu nem Service einschicken und ein niedrig viskoses Öl befüllen lassen. Weil 20mm FW geht mal gar net  Baby darf sich jetzt erstmal schön in meinem Zimmer neben der Heizung aufwärmen  und ich geh duschen und hau mich in die Federn


----------



## fatz (6. Februar 2012)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Super Video Fatz!



ist nicht meins, wenn ich auch letzen sommer in der gegend war. leider nur
durchgefahren auf dem weg heim von schottland. ich glaub die ecke muss ich mir 
zusammen mit wales nochmal genauer anschauen.


@bene:
"quitschen" nervt immer, vor allem ohne "ie"


----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2012)

OK, die Ausrede zieht also nicht  Ich werde trotzdem erst wieder aufs AMS steigen, wenn es über -5 Grad ist  Für meine schöne neue DT Swiss kann das ja eigentlich gar nicht gut sein


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> OK, die Ausrede zieht also nicht  Ich werde trotzdem erst wieder aufs AMS steigen, wenn es über -5 Grad ist  Für meine schöne neue DT Swiss kann das ja eigentlich gar nicht gut sein



Hatte mit Luftgabeln noch nie Probleme.
Nur Stahlfedern gehen gefühlt etwas schlechter.
Aber auch nur die billigen


----------



## derAndre (6. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> OK, die Ausrede zieht also nicht  Ich werde trotzdem erst wieder aufs AMS steigen, wenn es über -5 Grad ist  Für meine schöne neue DT Swiss kann das ja eigentlich gar nicht gut sein



Naja, wird schon alles ein deutlich träger. Außerdem reissen Ketten deutlich schneller und Pannen können schmerzhaft kalt werden. Kann man / Frau als Ausrede in sehr groben Gelände durchaus anführen. Das Talas System friert relativ früh ein, so das man nicht mehr absenken kann. Wenn die Gabel komplett steif wird, ist wohl Wasser im System was da eh nicht hingehört. Aber auch die natürliche Federung in Armen und Beinen wird bei < -10° Grad deutlich schwer gängiger  Ich fahre dann lieber flache Runden mit gemäßigtem technischen Anspruch und geringeren Neigungs-/Steigungswinkeln. Einfach um ein bisschen draussen zu sein und das Wetter zugenießen.


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> ...Wenn das mitm Wetter so weiter geht werd ich se doch mal zu nem Service einschicken und ein niedrig viskoses Öl befüllen lassen. ...



Dafür zum Service??? 

Wie wär's mit zweimal Schrauben links und rechts vom Casting lösen, beherzt den Gummihammer einsetzen und in die enstandene Öffung (nach Rausdrehen der Schrauben und Abgießen des alten Öls!) ein wenig 5w40 nachfüllen! 
Das bringt schon "etwas" Besserung. Die Kartusche würde ich persl. nicht anders befüllen lassen. Es sei denn du wohnst in Sibirien und hast Dauerfrost.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was auch noch helfen kann: Die Zugstufe ggfs. mal komplett aufdrehen.

Und -21°C ist natürlich auch ne Hausnummer! Da läuft so manches träger! 
Ich mach's da wie der Andre. A bisserl cruisen!


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2012)

*von letzter Woche...*








*Wo schau ich da durch? wer weiß es?*


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Februar 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm.... durch die Tretlager-/Kurbelachse?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (6. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmm.... durch die Tretlager-/Kurbelachse?!



wie soll das den gehen? wie kriegt er da den foto rein?

vielleicht hat er einen weihnachtsstern dabei gehabt?


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmm.... durch die Tretlager-/Kurbelachse?!



gutes Auge.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Februar 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Naja, wird schon alles deutlich träger.



*Vielleicht solltet Ihr einfach mal rausgehen, das belebt unheimlich.*

*Und keiner stört auf den schönsten Wegen.





Und Trails.





Bremse auf.





Und laufen lassen.





Blankeis-Eispickel





Blankeis-Spiker Land.





So gehts unter der ältesten Kabelbrücke Deutschlands durch.





Zu meinem bescheidenen Heim am See.





Dann weiter in den Hafen.





Wo ich mich selber zum Cappuccino treff.



*


*Info Brücke*



.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja mal wieder eine gute Story. Und so informativ. 
1 extra Punkt für den filigranen Humor.  I love it. 

Ach so - das so wenig Leute unterwegs sind muss einen Grund haben, nur welchen.....


----------



## derAndre (6. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Vielleicht solltet Ihr einfach mal rausgehen, das belebt unheimlich.*


Bin ich, so oft es meine bescheidenen Möglichkeiten zu lassen:


 
(Foto von mattin)
Das ändert nichts daran, das die Federung und Dämpfung deutlich träger werden und das schon bei gerade mal müden -8°C. Leider hat es bei uns absolut keinen Schnee. Dafür sind mittelweile die tausend Bächlein und Rinnsaale gefroren und werden zu lustigen Stolperfallen. 


 
(Foto von mattin)
Ja ich weiß mit Spikes würde das nicht passieren aber das lohnt sich für mich nicht.


----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2012)

Der Beuze.... unser Yeti im Schafspelz 

 Und ich muss sagen, du hast ja echt die perfekte Aussicht, wenn du zu Hause aus dem Fenster siehst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@derAndre
Das zweite Foto ist echt witzig  Die Szene wäre mit Spikes nicht mal halb so lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Zu meinem bescheidenen Heim am See.
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast renoviert . Ist gut geworden .


----------



## xerto (6. Februar 2012)

@beuze

bilder und humor


----------



## sam9784 (7. Februar 2012)

Tolle Stories, vor allem die von Beuze.

Kann Euch aber auch nur empfehlen trotz heftiger Minusgrade einfach mal rauszugehen, so kalt ist einem beim Fahren gar nicht! 

Ich musste ja zwangsläufig raus um mein neues Bike zu testen, ganz schön spaßige Angelegenheit 





Und wenn einem doch mal Jemand entgegen kommt, bei mir war's ne junge Dame auf nem Pferd, dann erntet man auf jeden Fall schon aufmerksame Blicke!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Februar 2012)

sam9784 schrieb:


> Und wenn einem doch mal Jemand entgegen kommt, bei mir war's ne junge Dame auf nem Pferd, dann erntet man auf jeden Fall schon aufmerksame Blicke!



 Könnte am Bike liegen.  Gefällt mir jedenfalls


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Februar 2012)

sam9784 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1057050
> 
> Und wenn einem doch mal Jemand entgegen kommt, bei mir war's ne junge Dame auf nem Pferd, dann erntet man auf jeden Fall schon aufmerksame Blicke!



Fullface?
Ist das nicht etwas zuviel des Guten? 
Bei den Bedingungen ist doch eh nicht viel drin mit Tempo machen, oder?

Aber schicker Schneehobel!


----------



## sam9784 (7. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Könnte am Bike liegen.


 Hehe 



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Fullface?



Bin auch wesentlich schmalere und steilere Singletrails gefahren mit richtig schön Bäumen links und rechts, Ästen, Abhang, etc.
Nur hab ich da nicht grad angehalten, um das Handy rauszuholen und ein Bild zu machen...
Außerdem schwitzt man bei dem Wetter ja nicht gerade, selbst unter der Schüssel nicht...


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Februar 2012)

sam9784 schrieb:


> ...
> Bin auch wesentlich schmalere und steilere Singletrails gefahren mit richtig schön Bäumen links und rechts, Ästen, Abhang, etc.
> Nur hab ich da nicht grad angehalten, um das Handy rauszuholen und ein Bild zu machen...
> Außerdem schwitzt man bei dem Wetter ja nicht gerade, selbst unter der Schüssel nicht...



Sollte kein Vorwurf sein, hatte mich nur gewundert. 

Um die Bilderquote aufrecht zuerhalten:







Bei mir ist leider kein Schneeeeee....


----------



## sam9784 (7. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Sollte kein Vorwurf sein


Ist auch nicht so rübergekommen... 

Sehr schönes Stereo! Die Farbkombi kommt erste Sahne!


----------



## Beorn (7. Februar 2012)

Mit ohne Schnee sieht die Sache gleich viel sympathischer aus!


----------



## xerto (7. Februar 2012)

sam9784 schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht so rübergekommen...
> 
> Sehr schönes Stereo! Die Farbkombi kommt erste Sahne!



mir fehlen die aufkleber an den felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (7. Februar 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Mit ohne Schnee sieht die Sache gleich viel sympathischer aus!



mit ohne schnee?


----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Du hast renoviert . Ist gut geworden .









*Ja dank der Hilfe von Guido & Stefan aus dem Obi-Forum hab ich mich stark verbessert, wenn ich da so an meine erste eigene Wohnung zurückdenke.
*











Danke an die "Bilder & Geschichten Lober", auch wenns arbeit ist, ich werde Euch weiter füttern.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ja dank der Hilfe von Guido & Stefan aus dem Obi-Forum hab ich mich stark verbessert......


 
 Ist die alte Behausung damit noch frei?
Ich würde mich auch gern verbessern! 
Beuzes Humor


----------



## Cube99 (7. Februar 2012)

Also wegen mangelnden Schnee kann ich mich nicht beschweren..


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Fullface?
> 
> Aber schicker Schneehobel!



Why not?
Ist bei mir auch gerade im Winter beliebt 
Waren eben ohne Ice Spiker auf nem Teich...


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja dank der Hilfe von Guido & Stefan aus dem Obi-Forum hab ich mich stark verbessert, wenn ich da so an meine erste eigene Wohnung zurückdenke.
> *


----------



## mtblukas (8. Februar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Why not?
> Ist bei mir auch gerade im Winter beliebt
> Waren eben ohne Ice Spiker auf nem Teich...



Ich gestern auch, macht echt spaß


----------



## barbarissima (8. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja dank der Hilfe von Guido & Stefan aus dem Obi-Forum hab ich mich stark verbessert, wenn ich da so an meine erste eigene Wohnung zurückdenke.*


Och lass mal... fürs erste Mal gar nicht übel 






beuze1 schrieb:


> Danke an die "Bilder & Geschichten Lober", auch wenns arbeit ist, ich werde Euch weiter füttern.


 GUT


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Danke an die "Bilder & Geschichten Lober", auch wenns arbeit ist, ich werde Euch weiter füttern.



Wollen wir auch schwer hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (8. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> [SIZE="2"][COLOR="Gray"]Danke an die "Bilder & Geschichten Lober", auch wenns arbeit ist, ich werde Euch weiter füttern.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/quote]
> 
> aber bitte :anbet::anbet::anbet:
> 
> ...


----------



## blutbuche (8. Februar 2012)




----------



## Dämon__ (9. Februar 2012)

*heute bei leichtem Schneefall eine Runde gedreht, ach war das so schön still...*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Februar 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


>


 
Ein Würfel  - aber in Motion?  
Na wenigstens Emotion ist dabei....wieder einer unterwegs


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Februar 2012)

I dät au mal gern wieder radeln, aber mir isch z`kalt und es hot uifach zuviel Schnee.
Als Dämon hält man die Kälte einfach besser aus!
Mir reicht es schon, jeden Tag in das Büro radeln zu müssen, brrrr.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Februar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> I dät au mal gern wieder radeln, aber mir isch z`kalt und es hot uifach zuviel Schnee.
> Als Dämon hält man die Kälte einfach besser aus!
> Mir reicht es schon, jeden Tag in das Büro radeln zu müssen, brrrr.



Geh doch Ski fahren bei so viel Schnee 
Nach 2,5-3h ist bei mir auch Schluss mit Lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankowitsch (10. Februar 2012)

Heute gings bei mir auch endlich mal wieder los. Leider war nur eine lächerliche Handykamera mit dabei  
Es ging zur Abwechslung mal in die Harburger Berge bei kuscheligen -9°C aber dafür mit reichlich Sonne. Die Trails waren wunderschön leer und die Gegend konnte mich trotz der sehr nördlichen Lage echt überzeugen 

Hier das einzige Bild


----------



## beuze1 (11. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> aber bitte
> vielleicht ein paar anregungen.
> 
> dein erstes urlaubsquartier
> ...



*Mein Medien-Anwalt hatt mir geraten, nichts mehr über die Trullala zu sagen.

Jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt wieder ne menge Satzzeichen an den Kopf geworfen.


Was bin ich froh nach einer Woche Urlaub, endlich wieder Biken zu können. Man gewöhnt sich sonst noch an die Temperaturen am Meer.*

*Und da nicht allzu viel unterwegs waren heute.





Gelangen mir heute etliche Erstbefahrungen.










Ziel so mancher Tour,Schloss Achberg.





Im Argental über die alte Hängebrücke.





Zum Natur und Bike Paradies Argen.





Für den Fall der Fälle, schwäbisch Rustikales dixi Klo.





Die Autobahn Brücke werden einige von Euch ja kennen.





Aber die eisigen Trails darunter nur die wenigsten.





Dabei ist es unter der Brücke.





Richtig schön.





Ja ich weiß, wir haben die 2m Regel.





Aber einer muss ja die Kletterseile kontrollieren.





Bevor mir noch einer in die kühle Argen fällt.




*
.
.


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Februar 2012)

@Beuze: Ach komm ... Urlaub ist doch nix. Die Ruhe, das viele Essen .. da wird man nur Träge 

Schattig war es heute ... aber Dank Hannibal Lector bzw. der Maske selbigen geht es ja.




Tina war heute nicht ganz so fit, also bin ich alleine los und habe mal die Gegend Richtung Limbach erkundet.

Tja, anders als in Eschenhahn. Kaum Wald, dafür Sonne ... aber leider auch keine Trails. Zum "cruisen" langt's aber.




Ganz da hinten ist der Feldberg . Auf den freu ich mich auch schon wieder.




In der Sonne (mit Bewegung) wird es fast sogar ein bisserl warm.




Ab Görsroth geht die Landschaft wieder ins Altbekannte über ... Wald, Hügel und Trails.




Ach Spuri ... für Dich habe ich auch noch ein Foto.




Der Arme ... hat sich vor dem Wind hinter den Tannen versteckt.

Gruß aus Görsroth,

Joerg


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...Tina war heute nicht ganz so fit..


Gute Besserung! 
Die Spurille liegt zzt. auch flach - und erfahrungsgemäss...
Bitte nicht! Ich will es nicht. 


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...Ach Spuri ... für Dich habe ich auch noch ein Foto....


 Das baut auf! Danke dafür - was freue ich mich schon wieder die Verwandten desselben zu besuchen.....

@Beuze -  Story. Vom Einstieg mal abgesehen. 
Hier hatten wir doch auch mal einen Harmoniebeauftragten ....genau! und als solcher muss ich das auf Schärfste kritisieren.


----------



## OIRAM (14. Februar 2012)

*So, war heut auch mal wieder n bisschen länger unterwegs...





ups, dass war das falsche Bild...





jetzt aber erst mal von unten / mitte angefangen...





bis da wahren schon einige hm zu Fuss dabei...





der Olsberger Sendemast, versteckt die Spitze eh im Nebel...





die letzten Meter zu Fuss, weil der Schnee sooo pappig war...





so, oben bin ich schon mal...





ah, die Schutzhütte = Pause...





was Essen, Trinken und dann ohne Fotostop, gleich nach unten...





anstrengend und schön war´s mal wieder, bei ca. -4°C und immer mal wieder Schneeschauer...

heut sind die letzten Teile für mein Bike - Update, aus Berlin angekommen...

Schöne Grüsse, Mario

*


----------



## Asko (14. Februar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *So, war heut auch mal wieder n bisschen länger unterwegs...*


Das schaut nach Spass aus 
Bin Gespannt ob am Samstag noch soviel Schnee rumliegt, vorher komm ich leider ned zum Biken 


OIRAM schrieb:


> * bis da wahren schon einige hm zu Fuss dabei...
> *



Mir is bei der letzten Tour das Bike beim tragen auf dem Fleecepulli festgefroren weil ich etwas ins Schwitzen gekommen bin


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Februar 2012)

Here we go Oiram


----------



## blutbuche (14. Februar 2012)

@oiram : beneide dich - hätte auch gen mal ein wenig schnee.... hier hats eisregen


----------



## OIRAM (14. Februar 2012)

Danke, das es gefällt.
Den Schnee hab ich zum Glück nicht vor der Haustür, der liegt ca. 70 km weiter südlich und das ist auch gut so... hihi.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Danke, das es gefällt.
> Den Schnee hab ich zum Glück nicht vor der Haustür, der liegt ca. 70 km weiter südlich und das ist auch gut so... hihi.


 

 Schöne Fotos. 
Ich wäre dann aber sicher nicht zum Schnee hin gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2012)

@Oiram
*GO GO GO MARIO* 

 
Schnee und Stereo, das passt in jeder Hinsicht


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Februar 2012)

Wir haben hier ab und zu mal ein bisschen Schnee, der dann sofort wieder schmilzt.

Ich beneide dich!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2012)

*Und so sieht es dann aus wenn du aus dem Schmodder kommst...von heute *


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2012)

*Respekt *

 
*Der Hund scheint kein so´n Ferkel zu sein*


----------



## Beorn (15. Februar 2012)

Sauber!


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Februar 2012)

Habe eben auch eine Runde gedreht, um den neuen Klappspaten mal zu testen.
Wollte dann auf einen Hügel, so ca.1-2m hoch fahren und kam da nicht hoch.
Mein Hinterrad hat immer durchgedreht, und als ich absteigen musste habe ich 
mich direkt hingelegt 
Das war eine 5cm dicke Lehmschicht über dem Hügelchen...
Dann habe ich woanders gebaut


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Februar 2012)

Habe ich nicht eben schon was geschrieben?? Na egal.

@Dämon
Mein Hund hilft mir auch immer beim Putzen


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Und einer muss ja für Beuzes Lebensstandart sorg...
> Mist, ich plauder wieder zu viel! *



*Vorsicht, die Dienstaufsicht&
danke noch mal für die letzte Sendung.*




Dämon schrieb:


> *Und so sieht es dann aus wenn du aus dem Schmodder kommst...*




*igitt Schmodder,
Wie sagte schon mein alter Freund Franz Josef immer*



*Also bleib ich im feinen Schwabenland.





Da bleibt man sauber.





Und bekommt warme Getränke auf dem gefrorenen Bodensee.





Die feine Gesellschaft und das Cube.





Hab Sehnsucht nach Süden.





Denn mir wars heut doch auch sau kalt.



*
.
.
.
.
*@OIRAM
Schöne Eindrücke*


----------



## buschhase (15. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Respekt *
> 
> 
> *Der Hund scheint kein so´n Ferkel zu sein*



Wieso? Der war mal weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (15. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Vorsicht, die Dienstaufsicht&
> danke noch mal für die letzte Sendung.*
> 
> 
> ...




Mensch Beuze, daß sieht man dem aber an, daß dem ganz arg kalt war....


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. Februar 2012)

ja, der hat sogar schon Schnee gespieselt


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Februar 2012)

Für alle, die die Nase voll haben vom Schnee 








War übrigens hier der kälteste Tag, um den Gefrierpunkt







Mirador El Cochino/Málaga, 830 m


----------



## xerto (16. Februar 2012)

da bin ich ja mal richtig neidisch 

warm und berge und meer  

das ist topomobbing


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> das ist topomobbing


 
 Nee - das ist total nett von LaCarolina. 
Und macht in der Tat "Vorfreude"....auf den Frühling....


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Februar 2012)

Ich will auch nach malaga!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (16. Februar 2012)

Ah, wenn man schon in die Richtung fliegt, dann doch lieber La Palma oder direkt Tenneriffa. 

Aber die Fotos sehen echt nicht nach ~0°C aus.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Cube99 (16. Februar 2012)

War heute auch Unterwegs. Bei 30 cm Neuschnee ging Bergauf nichts mehr. Dafür wars Bergab umso lustiger  
Hab mir auch noch ne kleine Schanze gebaut, da so viel Schnee auf der Strecke lag


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Februar 2012)

Ich bin heute auch mal wieder mit Klappspaten losgezogen.
Habe einen kleinen Kicker geshapt. War nachher schon so dunkel,
dass ich kaum was sehen konnte (trotz Licht).


----------



## xerto (16. Februar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> War nachher schon so dunkel,
> dass ich kaum was sehen konnte (trotz Licht).



???

wie wärs mit augen aufmachen?


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ???
> 
> wie wärs mit augen aufmachen?



Danke 
Werds beim nächsten Mal mal versuchen


----------



## buschhase (16. Februar 2012)

Sonnenbrille abnehmen hilft auch!


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Februar 2012)

Habe nur eine Google Brille (siehe auch meine
Signatur) angehabt


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Februar 2012)

Grau in Grau war es heute, nass und matschig ... na und ? Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur die falschen Räder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lange waren wir nicht mehr beim Römerturm ... wurde mal langsam wieder  Zeit. Da wir ja nicht mehr in Eschenhahn wohnen, wurde er erstmals von  der "falschen" Seite angefahren.




Alles steht noch ... na da bin zufrieden.




Aber ob die uns über die Grenze lassen. Schließlich wohnen wir jetzt auf der Barbarenseite.




Na, ging nochmal gut. Die Römer scheinen gerade Mittagspause zu machen.




Schlammig sind die Wege ...




Da bleiben wir heute mal lieber auf Forstwegen.




Alte Heimat Eschenhahn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Na, wir biegen aber jetzt vorher Richtung Ehrenbach ab.




Und auch nach 8 Jahren entdeckt man immer wieder was neues ...




Was das wohl ist / war ... ich habe mal reingelugt, hörte aber immer nur "Mein Schatzzzzzzzzzz" und sowas wie "Golum, Golum" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Weg der zu der Höhle führte ist auch schon eher in die "Tage" gekommen.




Aber Höhlenerkundung machen wir ein andermal. Zu Hause wartet:




Und zum Abendessen gab es Hühnchen (nein nicht Guido) in Birnen/Chilisauce & gebratenes Gemüse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... dazu einen leckeren Rioja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Viele Grüße aus Görsroth


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Februar 2012)

*Sieht doch nach einem schönen Trail aus, freischneiden und einfahren...*


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Februar 2012)

@Sirrah73


Nehmt euch einen Klappspaten und eine Hacke und baut was schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (19. Februar 2012)

Auf Jungfernfahrt im Forstenrieder Park. Der Brunnen an der Achterlacke hat eine hübsche Eisskulptur geformt ...


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Februar 2012)

Hübsch! Kannst du schon sagen, wie es sich fährt?


----------



## Sentilo (19. Februar 2012)

Im besten Sinne unauffällig. Draufsetzen, wohlfühlen. Im Vergleich zu meinem (Ex-) Stereo ist das AMS nicht so hecklastig. Der Hinterbau scheint mir feinfühliger zu arbeiten, auch die Talas geht ein bisschen besser. Ziemlich gutes Fahrwerk, würde ich sagen. Optik: zurückhaltend-gediegen, Komponenten: zuverlässig  alles in allem genau der richtige Touren- und Alltagsbegleiter für mich. 

Nur mit dem Cockpit muss ich mich noch anfreunden. 780er Lenker und Stummelvorbau fühlen sich etwas merkwürdig an, mal schauen, wie sich das auf den Trails bewährt ...


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Februar 2012)

Wird der 780er Lenker von Werk aus verbaut?


----------



## Sentilo (19. Februar 2012)

Ja, das Race kommt serienmäßig mit dem hier: 

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1793

Kann man natürlich kürzen. Aber ich fahr erst noch'n bissl ...


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Februar 2012)

Heftig...hätte nich nicht gedacht, dass bei so einem Einsatzgebiet gleich knapp 80cm verbaut werden.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Februar 2012)

Gestern Grau in Grau ... heute teilweise im ekligen Schneegestöber und Graupelschauer.

Egal, die Erkältung(en) ist/sind wieder abgeklungen. Und da das Gestern ja gut geklappt hat ging es wieder raus. Fitnessstudio ist ja immer in der Woche angesagt (der Rücken dankt es) ... aber Draußen ist es immer noch am schönsten.

Mit von der Partie: Der Chris.




Die Trails sind schon sehr matschig ...




Und wenn man in die Kamera grinst statt auf die Linie zu schauen, fährt man auch schonmal eher schlecht durch die Kurve ... musste Sekunden später ein wenig rumrudern um nicht in den Baumstamm zu fahren .




Ok, ok ... eigentliches Ziel der Reise heute war das "Refugio di Platta" wo es ordentlich Glühwein  und Worscht  gab. 




Anschließend kann man aber immer so schön beschwingt in die Pedale treten.




Kurz vor der Hohen Kanzel hat uns der Schnee eingeholt.




Wobei eigentlich nur der Wind ekelig war. Auf dem (bißchen) Schnee und in dem Matsch ließ sich gut fahren.




Und das schöne ... keine Matschfütze wurde ausgelassen .




Und auch Chris hat ein richtiges "Trek"srad nach Hause gebracht.




Gut das die Waschstraße in Betrieb war .




Kalt war's, windig war's, matschig war's, schön war's. 

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Fitnessstudio ist ja immer in der Woche angesagt (der Rücken dankt es) ... aber Draußen ist es immer noch am schönsten.


 Eine Erkenntnis die ich teile - allerdings habe ich erst vor Kurzem das Abo wegen ständigem Fernbleiben gekündigt. Merke ich aber auch wie gesagt im Rücken. Habe zwar versucht mit Kurzhanteln etc. was zu Hause zu reißen - aber die Bequemlichkeit.....
Ich müsste/muss da mehr machen - vom Joerg lernen heißt siegen lernen. 
Ich bewundere Deine Motivation ....... für das Studio....! 


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Gut das die Waschstraße in Betrieb war


 Erst ordentlich eingematscht - dann wieder wie Neu....
Schöne Tour & Story  - zum Wochenende hin soll es ja sehr (vor)frühlingshaft werden.......
Mal sehen, ob ich Zeit finden werde....


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2012)

> - zum Wochenende hin soll es ja sehr (vor)frühlingshaft werden.......


*War es bei uns schon heute...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (20. Februar 2012)

*HiHi, Ihr habt ja alle das gleich Kostüm an, mit Plastikmütze...

Schönes, lustiges Foto.

Helau und Alaaf*


----------



## barbarissima (20. Februar 2012)

Sehr gemütliche Stimmung  (und nicht so dreckig wie der Jörg )


----------



## Beorn (23. Februar 2012)

So, nach längerer selbstauferlegter Abstinenz war ich heute nach erfolgreicher Nachtschicht zum Abschluss meiner letzten Hausarbeit erstmal gemütlich biken 

Zuerst möchte da noch jemand anderes ne Runde drehn 






Sie muss aber noch ein wenig anders mit 






Kind und Anhänger erfolgreich versorgt und nach einigem Rumgeeiere auf vereisten Forstwegen gehts Richtung abwärts und Trail 











Auf Eis über Trails ist einfacher als übern besc******** Forstweg  Da kam ich her.






Da bin ich hin. Die Treppe ist einfacher zu fahren als zu laufen, wie ich mit erschrecken feststellen musste, als ich nach dem Buildel knipsen wieder runter(gefallen) bin 






Über diese übrefrorene Schwemmwiese gings Richtung kleinem Lautertal. Ob das Eis meine ***kg hält?






Es hat gehalten und wieder hoch und es geht wieder abwärts. Was ein Glück, dass mein Pferdchen zwei Räder statt vier Beine hat 






Immer schön die vereisten Kurven im Hang entlang.






Als ich einen Baum, der übern Trail gefallen war zerlegt hab, ist mir was aufgefallen 






Holla die Waldfee und damit fahr ich jetzt schon über 5000km! Dann ist es ja noch kein "excessive use".

Diese dritte Abfahrt musste heut noch sein, da ist nahezu vollständige Schneefreiheit garantiert, denn allerbeste Süd-Südwest-Lage.






Hier sieht man gegenüber rechts oben den Felsen an der ersten Abfahrt und das weiße Band des Trails nach der Treppe.






Am Wochenende dann die nächste Runde! Lasst's rocken und rollen!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2012)

Machen wir bestimmt! - Dir auch viel Spaß bei Deiner angekündigten Runde. 
 Ins Bett bringe Service - 
nach der Runde an der frischen Luft wurde bestimmt schon gut geschlafen als Du zurück warst.....
Schöne Geschichte......


----------



## Beorn (24. Februar 2012)

Die Tour war morgens. Nach dem Duschen, dem Aufbau der Garderobe für den Flur, meinem Mittagessen, war es Zeit die kleine wieder abzuholen und ne runde Omabesuch zu machen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2012)

*@Beorn*
SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜSSSSSSS 
Habe schon einen Schrecken gekriegt, dachte, du wärst mit der kleinen Maus über die Trails geheizt


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Cube'ler,

heute haben wir es zumindest mal auf ne kurze Runde rausgeschafft. Wir müssen ja noch ein wenig unser "neues" Revier erkunden.


Hmm ... Trails sind hier leider Fehlanzeige. Nur gut, dass das alte Revier nur 6 km entfernt ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Aber im Wald sind die Wege zumindest gleich ...




Wer die Augen aufhält findet aber überall was zum spielen .









Hmmm ... das brauchen wir noch nicht .




Die Hühnerkirche bei Walbach. Steht auch schon seit ein paar Tagen dort http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hühnerkirche.




@Spuri: Hier ein spezieller Gruß an Dich .




So, jetzt aber nach Hause. Ratet mal wer Hunger hat und schon gewartet hat .





Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## barbarissima (25. Februar 2012)

Die Trails findest du im Laufe des Sommers

 Einen nach dem Anderen 



PS: Netter Tiger


----------



## buschhase (26. Februar 2012)

Die Ladestation ist ja mal der Knaller 

Ich war gestern auch ein wenig unterwegs und hatte dieses Mal sogar einen Fotografen in Form meines Bruder dabei. Sind über 300 Bilder geworden. Ein kleinen Auszug hab ich mal hochgeladen.















Die Landung war dann doch überraschend hart.





Mehr Fotos sind in meinem Album. Wenn euch die Fotos gefallen, kann evtl. noch ein paar raussuchen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Hier ein spezieller Gruß an Dich .


 

Bin auch bissl unterwegs gewesen - ist aber recht kühl hier im Osten.
Heute & morgen Nacht sogar noch mal bis -4° 
Aber Sonne ist im kommen! Und dann gibt es auch mal wieder Fotos.
Leider muss ich mich für 1 Woche ausklinken - Lehrgang! 
Aber dafür ist sicher der Frühling richtig angekommen, 
wenn ich nächsten Freitag Nachmittag zurück bin. 

@buschhase  
300 Fotos & ich habe zzt. nicht mal Lust wegen Einem anzuhalten...


----------



## Upgrayedd (26. Februar 2012)

Das erste mal kurze Hose


----------



## Beorn (26. Februar 2012)

Bei den ganzen Actionphotos werd ich jetzt wieder ein wenig gegensteuern 

Alles klar zur Abfahrt:






Bergauf über Resteisplatten mit Hänger ist jetzt nicht gerade der allergrößte Spaß. Was macht Madamchen: Schlafen 






Da ich meines Zeichens ja doch Biker bin und mein Bike nur zeitweise Zugmaschine ist, geht es nicht ohne den obligatorischen Dreck  Die Plane ist dicht:






Dann war mal wieder ein wenig Bastelstunde. Nachbau eines evtl. hilfreichen Teils, welches nur auf der Insel überm Kanal käuflch zu erwerben ist, aber im IBC gibts den Selbstbauthread und so muss man nicht mal selber die Skizze rauskopieren:






Löcher müssen irgendwie auch welche rein:






Mittels des Allheilmittels Kabelbinder wird das ganze dann fixiert:











Feineinstellungen:






Und dann der Sinn der Übung, nächtliche Testfahrt, Dreck müsst sich derzeit ja zu genüge finden lassen:
Leider keine Bilder von unterwegs, da mit meiner Kompaktknipse bei Nacht im Wald der zu gewinnende Blumentopf nicht gefunden werden kann.

Das Testergebnis:






Detail des Testkandidaten:











Ich glaub ich sollt morgen mein Bike putzen 

Ergebnis: Ich hatte mir von einer der für nicht so sonniges Wetter bekannten Insel mehr erhofft. Ich dachte damit wird die Gabel geschützt, damit die Dichtung nicht den ganzen Schmiergeldreck abhalten muss. Dem war nicht so, leider. Das alles blank ist liegt daran, dass ich auf dem Heimweg am Donauradweg rumgeblödelt hab und den Federweg demnach auf Teer nochmals brauchte.


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Februar 2012)

Hätte ich dir vorab sagen können.  
Hab mir sowas auch mal gebastelt aus einem alten Schutzblech.
Resultat war leider das gleiche. 

Funzt erst, wenn man das Teil deutlich verlängert! Aber sieht dann Kagge aus!


----------



## Beorn (27. Februar 2012)

Naja, Versuch macht kluch. Inzwischen ist die Kleine wieder in der Kita und das Rad geputzt. Ich werds mal noch ne Weile dran lassen. Gestern warens Bedingungen auf dem Heimweg, da hab ich mich verflucht, dass ich kein Seil dabei hatte, dann hätte ich mein Bike einfach kurz von der Brücke aus durch die Donau ziehen können, das hätte geholfen.

Die Woche solls wärmer werden, dann taut der Boden vollens ganz auf und die flüssigen Anteile der Bodensuppe können endlich richtig abfließen!


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Februar 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Naja, Versuch macht kluch. ...


 

Jep, dachte ich mir auch. 

Ich war vorletztes WE auch ein wenig im "Dreck" spielen um die neuen Pellen für diese Saison auszuprobieren! Allerdings war ich dann doch etwas sauberer unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (1. März 2012)

Zur Ausgangssituation:
Sonne: im Überfluss
Schnee: weit hinauf nur Sulz
Temperatur: wtf 

Also das Reaction ausgemottet, den Rhein überquert und den Eidgenossen einen Besuch abgestattet. Sorry nur Handyfotos.












Am Bodensee der Hochnebel in Lauerstellung.





Bei angenehmen Radlwetter waren heute schon einige MTBler unterwegs. Trotzdem gut, dass die Temperaturen am Montag wieder normales Niveau erreichen sollen. Fehlen nur noch ein paar Zentimeter Pulver. *duck und weg*


----------



## aux-racing (1. März 2012)

moin moin
wollt mich seit langem auch  mal wieder melden.
saison geht auch bei mir jetzt wieder los.
war heute das 2te mal wieder draussen und es war super und das nette mal mit Foto.


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (2. März 2012)

Habe gestern die Saison für mich begonnen. Bei strahlend Sonne und zweistelligen Temperaturen schnell mal die Standard-Feierabend-Tour gestartet. Im Schatten der Berge sind aber noch ein paar Reste des Frosts zu sehen...





Naja, wer sein Radel liebt, der schiebts auch mal über die paar Meter "Packeis"... (Pack- von ich pack' das)

MfG.


----------



## Beorn (2. März 2012)

Oder von: Wenn-ich-nicht-schieb-dann-packst-mich-hin.


----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2012)

@cubeams : super schönes bild !!!


----------



## frankowitsch (3. März 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. Gleichzeit ein kleines Video gemacht.

- Heute gefahren - Heute gefilmt - Heute verarbeitet 



[ame="http://vimeo.com/37857954"]Catching the Spring on Vimeo[/ame]

*Edit:* Dank der Begrenzung von einem HD Video pro Woche ist die Quali ein wenig mies...


----------



## buschhase (3. März 2012)

Schon nicht schlecht. Vllt beim nächsten Mal den Winkel der Cam ein wenig ändern, damit man mehr von dem sieht was vor dir liegt. Lässt sich dann schöner anschaun.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## frankowitsch (3. März 2012)

Danke, ja ist mir beim schneiden auch aufgefallen. Da muss noch einiges optimiert werden


----------



## OIRAM (3. März 2012)

*@ frankowitsch

War das bei Dir schon so warm ??? Unten rum in kurz ...
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankowitsch (3. März 2012)

@OIRAM: Naja 5-7°C würde ich tippen und bei einem natürlichen Pelz an den Beinen reicht das vollkommen aus für kurze Hose. Andernfalls würde ich einen Hitzetod sterben


----------



## Upgrayedd (4. März 2012)

Bei mehr als 5°C geht kurze hose bei gepflegtem beinpelz ohne probleme


----------



## st-bike (4. März 2012)

Hi Cuber,

ja ich bin auch noch hier und habe auch noch mein Cube. Es hat sogar Nachwuchs gegeben und zur Arbeit benutze ich jetzt ein Cube LTD. Damit haben wir gestern auch unsere erste von hoffentlich noch vielen folgenden WE-Touren in diesem Jahr gemacht. Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:

die ersten Trailmeter in diesen Jahr





Dann muss ich erst einmal schauen, wo es weiter geht (später dann auch ohne Beinlinge, nur mit dem Naturpelz 





Ah, da ist endlich das ersehnte Zwischenziel - Kloster Andechs





Später finden wir doch noch Stellen, an denen sich der Winter noch hält. Aber hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu lange





Zum Ende der Tour wurde es dann doch ganz schön zäh den Winterspeck zu beschleunigen.  Aber nach 80 km waren wir dann doch wieder daheim.

In diesem Sinne euch allen ein schönes, schmerzfreies und tolles Bikejahr.


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. März 2012)

Tja, ist zwar kein strahlender Sonnenschein draußen wie bei manch anderen, aber wenigstens gibt es heute kein Nebel. 

Meine Göttergattin ist Richtung USA entschwunden und ist gerade in diesem Moment über der Nordsee Richtung Schottland .

Für mich die Chance auf Trailsuche zu gehen. Da muss es doch auch was westlich von Idstein geben . So richtig kenne ich die Pfade hier noch nicht ... mal schauen.





Ok. schon nicht schlecht, ging ordentlich runter und das auch schnell . 




Ein paar hundert Meter weiter - das sieht doch gut aus. Schön steil (sieht man natürlich auf dem Foto nicht) und ein paar Ministufen sind auch drin.




Mit dem Laub sieht das alles wie ein Suppe aus. Gut nur, dass ich das noch gesehen hab ...




... denn da hätte man ganz schön droppen müssen. Ohne die Stelle vorher gesehen zu haben / zu kennen ... nix für mich.




Im Haubental bin ich dann einem schönen Trail entlang des Kesselbachs gefolgt. Und siehe da, am Ende habe ich noch einen recht netten Trail im Wald gefunden. Allerdings ... war ich unten . Um aber den Einstieg zu kennen hieß es da, nuff schieben ... puh, war das anstrengend .

Irgendwann bin ich dann an der Phillipsruh angekommen. Im Frühjahr / Sommer bestimmt ein schöner Ausblick übers Haubental.
Jetzt müsst ihr halt Vorlieb mit mir nehmen .




Von der Phillipsruh runter geht auch ein schöner Trail.




Da wir auf dem Berge / Hügel wohnen, geht es halt immer am Ende wieder rauf. 

Auf dem Wege lief mir dann dieser Zeitgenosse übern Weg. @Spuri: Zählt der auch zu Deinem Freundeskreis ? Der hat auch nen Kumpel, der ein PFerd ist.




Kurz vor Görsroth hat einer ein klares Zeichen gesetzt .




Wen er damit ansprechen wollte ? Ich denke mal den Winter 

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*@ Sirrah73

Als erstes hoffe ich für Dich, das der Trennungsschmerz nicht all zu lang dauern wird.

Zur Ablenkung haste ja noch n paar Trails gefunden.

Hab mal gerad bei gpsies.com geguckt, da sind doch schon ein paar Touren eingestellt, rund um Görsroth.
Du hast ja das Navi fast immer dabei. Also immer was neues Aufzeichnen und einstellen, nur so wächst da auch was für Ortsfremde.

Viel Spaß noch, Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## sepalot (4. März 2012)

Gestern war der Entschluss dann endgültig gefasst, heute am Sonntag Vormittag geht's endlich mal wieder auf den Drahtesel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nicht lang, etwas Grundlagen - überwiegend auf dem Radweg. Doch welches Rädchen soll's denn sein?​ 
- Fritzz? Da sind noch die Nagelreifen drauf - aber auch keinen Bock die Reifen jetzt um zu ziehen (obwohl bisher erst einmal gefahren)
- PT-Bike? Ach singlespeed könnt nach der längeren Pause doch etwas mühsam sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Hanzz? Schon schwer und die dicken Pellen - vor allem die dicken Pellen mit der Klebstoffmischung vorne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​ 
Aber eines muss es ja sein - auf laufen hab ich auch keine Lust. Gut, dann hab ich das Hanzz genommen.​ 
Aber mal wieder der Klassiker: Erst zwei Hunden davon fahren müssen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und die Cam in Ruckbeutel. Cam ausgepackt und feststellen müssen, dass keine Speicherkarte drin ist 



, weil man daheim noch gedacht hat: "Ach schnell die alten Bilder noch runter, man weis bei mir ja nie, wie viel Bilder es wieder werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und die Karte dann wieder im Laptop stecken lassen 



. Na gut, dann muss halt das Handy raus.




​ 
Na klar, heute ist wieder nass und kühler. Letztes Wochenende und gestern, als es schön sonnig war und angenehm warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hat man ja keine Zeit gehabt, wie halt nun schon nen ganzen Monat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - den ganzen Februar nix Fahrrad - grummel grummel 



. Aber es ist still weil die Leute nicht raus wollen oder noch Frühstücken.




​ 
Ach es tut einfach gut wieder zu Biken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - es ist eine Sucht, die tief verankert ist. Nicht mal ne größere Auszeit kann den Hunger nach MTB herabsetzten. Hatte zuletzt schon Angst, Biken würde zur Nebensache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Stehen die Felsen doch wieder einfach in den Wiesen rum.




​ 
Na gut, mit dem Freerider nur auf dem Radweg rumheizen?! Ach ne, ich musste dann doch mal abbiegen und zum Buchstein rauf fahren zum Spielen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wenn man ihn schon vom Langweiler-Rad-Weg aus sehen kann und nur paar hundert Meter entfernt liegt. Ach ja, es ist doch sooooooooooooo schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 
Aber immer wieder das selbe alte Problem. Die Müllschweine haben wieder mal ihr Gelage abgehalten 



. Wir schon wieder mal soweit kommen, wies mal war ... dann prost Mahlzeit 



. Immer wieder Müll, Flaschen, Dosen, Feuer (vor allem wenn's salztrocken ist im Hochsommer 



) und Löcher im Boden, die nen Meter im Durchmesser und halben Meter tief sind 



, weil man es für Feuermachen braucht oder mal wieder, nennen wir's mal "bauen" muss.




​ 
Na dann mal wieder auf und die Bilder verdrängen 



 auf einem der schönsten Wege in die "Tiefe" 



.




​ 
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten nach unten, aber manche, sind nicht richtig und man muss schnell absteigen (schaut nicht so aus, ist's aber). Gerade noch erwischt und den anderen Abzweig genommen 



.




​ 
So, war ne astreine Wildschweinrunde durch den Abstecher vom Buchstein runter, sonst wär's ja nur bei paar Nässespritzer geblieben 



. Jetzt könnt es fast ohne Probleme tatsächlich in die Biotonne 



.




​ 
Fazit von heute:
- Ausdauer, naja, war schon mal schlimmer 




- Muskulatur, vor allem am Knie, mei'oh'mei 




- die Anstiege am Radweg sind ja dieses Jahr voll schlimm steil 




- es muss wieder regelmäßiges Training her 




- Radweg ist einfach doof 




- Hanzz ist wohl heut die schwerste Wahl gewesen; Aber um so fitter müsst ma werden 




- Leute die sich gegenüber ihrem Hund nicht durchsetzten können regen mich auch 2012 auf 



 (können nicht alle wie die Frieda sein? 



)
- die großen Berge (Alpen) bleiben erst mal wo sie sind und ich wo ich bin 




- aber es war eindeutig besser die Pellen heute richtig auf zu blasen 



 (für die Spielsession hab ich se dann wieder auf normal gebracht)​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*Ach sepi, die Ausdauer kommt schon wieder.
Das die Anstiege dieses Jahr steiler sind ist doch klar, die Erde braucht für Ihre Umrundung der Sonne dieses Jahr ja auch nen Tag mehr, wegen der Steigung...
Und die unerzogenen Hundeführer nerven mich auch , ob beim Biken oder Joggen.
Machmal möchte ich das Pfefferspray (welches noch nie zum Einsatz gekommen ist) am liebsten mal bei den entsprechenden Herrchen / Frauchen einsetzen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## kaktusflo (4. März 2012)

Endlich gehts so langsam wieder los ... Super Bilder, weiter so!!!!!!!!! 

Selber war ich heute auch unterwegs! Leider vorerst ohne Bilder da ich meine neue Actioncam ausprobiert hab! Jetzt muss ich mich erst noch mal mit der video-software auseinandersetzten  Ergebnis folgt...


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. März 2012)

@Sepi: Hatte heute irgendwie auch Pudding in den Beinen. Gerade mal 20km und 800 hm und ich war platt. Spinning ersetzt halt nicht echtes Fahren.


----------



## dusi__ (5. März 2012)

naja training .... ihr fahrt doch alle und steigt alle 5 min ab um ein foto zu machen  *duck und weg*

bei uns stand am samstag eine 30km tour aufm plan. aber dank des fleissigen badminton spielens ist die kondition besser gewesen als befürchtet 

btw: schöne fotos !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> naja training .... ihr fahrt doch alle und steigt alle 5 min ab um ein foto zu machen  *duck und weg*



 Nicht Übel! 1:0

@ Joerg - der ist ja mal  ab heute gehört auch der zu meinen Freunden! 
So einen habe ich hier leider noch nicht gesehen - bin aber schon froh, dass viele wieder die alten Gehöfte beleben & Pferde/Ponys halten. 
Hier war ja um 1989/90 alles tot. 
Die paar "Ackergäule"wären auch noch ausgestorben - und es gab eben als Nutzvieh weitestgehend nur noch Kühe! 
(nicht zu verwechseln mit den Rindern - die werden hier auch wieder immer mehr! )

@ sepi - Radweg ist aber erst mal wieder gut für die Grundlagenausdauer - 
von daher verteufel ihn (noch) nicht zu sehr!  

Schöne Storys und Fotos in meiner Woche Abwesenheit!
Und sogar Neuanschaffungen in Sachen Cube. 
Leute - das Forum lebt! Weiter so.


----------



## andi_tool (9. März 2012)

so, dann will ich auch mal wieder.

War heute on tour - kann man unter dem Motto laufen lassen "Wenn Erwachsene Ihr MTB rausholen werden Sie zu Kindern und spielen"


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. März 2012)

Also meins sieht eigentlich immer so aus....


----------



## Schmiederich (10. März 2012)

die sensation, ein verdrecktes bike

respekt.........

da müssen mehr bildchen her


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. März 2012)

So Spuri, nehm dich jetzt mal beim Wort


spurhalter schrieb:


> Wer das erste Frühlingsbild mit blühenden Krokanten  (alternativ gehen auch Krokusse) im Sonnenschein postet - bekommt die  hier schon etablierte Tüte Gummibärchen!  (zu sehen)



Bitteschöööööön .....




und das hier ... zwar keine Krokusanten  aber auch was blühendes .




So, und jetzt noch ein paar Cube in Motion Bilder 




Im Görsrother Trail 




Und hier guck ich so verkniffen, weil das Stereo ein wenig anders reagiert als ich dachte . 




Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So Spuri, nehm dich jetzt mal beim Wort
> Gruß aus Görsroth


 
 Ha, so einfach geht natürlich so eine Tüte 
Goldbären nicht über den Tisch. 

Erstens:      Zu wenig goldige Sonne.
Zweitens:   Krokanten natürlich mit Bike auf dem Bild.

Sorry Joerg. 
Aber immerhin -  Versuch. 
BTW: Schöne Bikebilder - die könnte für den Trostpreis langen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (10. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ha, so einfach geht natürlich so eine Tüte
> Goldbären nicht über den Tisch.
> 
> Erstens:      Zu wenig goldige Sonne.
> Zweitens:   Krokanten natürlich mit Bike auf dem Bild.



WTF ?


----------



## Cortina (10. März 2012)

Wie ein Stereo reagaiert anders  Du meinst sicherlich es bügelt alles wech 

Dein Gesichtsausdruck passt nicht zum Gelände, weißt doch was Iuri sagt: "Einfache laufe lasse, niche bremse, OK scheise Schwalbe nische gute Reife"

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2012)

und immer lächeln, egal was passiert aumen:

hab mal in der Vergangenheit gekramt  

















und wer wissen will wo das ist, hier kleiner Tip





da geht es dieses Jahr im September wieder hin


----------



## Sentilo (11. März 2012)

Gestern war schon ein Hauch von Frühling in der Luft 

Blick ins Isartal und auf die Grünwalder Brücke:


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ha, so einfach geht natürlich so eine Tüte
> Goldbären nicht über den Tisch.
> 
> Erstens:      Zu wenig goldige Sonne.
> Zweitens:   Krokanten natürlich mit Bike auf dem Bild.


Goldige Sonne - check
Bike - check
Krokanten - check
So Spuri, wird eng für Dich ... hol schon mal die Tüte Gummibärchen .




Nachdem das erledigt war, auf in den Biketag. Wieder mal mit dem Chris:




Und meiner besseren Hälfte .




Erstmal ging es zur Platte ...








Na, da wollen wir doch mal schauen, ob die Trails noch ok sind oder die Harvester ganze Arbeit geleistet haben.
Aber alles in Buddaaa .... 




Und fliegen geht auch noch ... 




Wir sind noch ein wenig die Trails Richtugn Wiesbaden runter und dann wieder nuff zum Refugio di Platti. Denn ... Pause muss ja auch mal sein.




Ich nehm auch noch nen Schnapps ... (natürlich nicht )




Anschließend waren wir noch ein wenig an der Hohen Kanzel spielen.




Und haben bei Zalando dem Schuhshop vorbeigeschaut.




Leider war nix dabei    und mit leeren Einkaufstaschen gings nach Hause.

Viele Grüße aus Görsroth


----------



## cytrax (11. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie ein Stereo reagaiert anders  Du meinst sicherlich es bügelt alles wech
> 
> Dein Gesichtsausdruck passt nicht zum Gelände, weißt doch was Iuri sagt: "Einfache laufe lasse, niche bremse, OK scheise Schwalbe nische gute Reife"
> 
> ...



Musse Maxxis


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Goldige Sonne - check
> Bike - check
> Krokanten - check
> So Spuri, wird eng für Dich ... hol schon mal die Tüte Gummibärchen...


 

 
Die hast Du Dir jetzt auch tatsächlich redlich & ehrlich verdient.

Die Spurin ist daher umgehend (seit 16.32 Uhr) aufgebrochen zu Euch. 
Falls sie allerdings den ein oder anderen "Proviant" für die lange Strecke benötigt.....kann ich nix dafür. 




Wie immer Joerg - Deine/Eure Storys machen Lust auf mehr & eigene Aktivitäten.


----------



## kubitix (11. März 2012)

Kurze Wasserstandsmeldung:

Lago is voll.
Wetter is g....... (18°C) Sonne satt

unsern Altersruhesitz habe ich heute auch wiederentdeckt (gell Guido)




Heute mal ein bizzl einrollen gewesen.








Achja, und wir sind nun endgültig am Lago angekommen,



ja Guido Flora hat auf. (Mecki auch)


----------



## Cortina (11. März 2012)

Mecki auch  Mudder pack noch schnell die Kreditkarte mit ein 

Auto ist gepackt morgen kommen wir zu Euch 

Grüße
Guido

PS: Ab morgen wirds auch wärmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (11. März 2012)

Viel Spaß ihr 4 .


----------



## cytrax (12. März 2012)

Guten Morgen  Viel Spaß euch 4


----------



## barbarissima (13. März 2012)

*Sollte heute nicht der Frühling kommen...so richtig mit Sonne und Wärme 

 Also irgendwie ist da wohl was schief gegangen. Hier hatte es weder noch 

*
*




*
*Aber hilft alles nix, der Mensch braucht ein Ziel 

**In meinem Fall war das heute die Wagnersgrube 

 Da kann man bei schönem Wetter immer so idyllisch sitzen und relaxen 

*

*Da ist ja noch Eis drauf *
*



*

*Na ja egal, dann wird eben nicht relaxt, sondern geradelt 

 Gibt ja noch andere schöne Plätzchen. Zum Beispiel die Birkelhöhle 

*
*



*





*Da will ich seit Jahren mal erforschen, wie lang die eigentlich ist...*




*Aber wenn ich dann da bin, dann frage ich mich immer, ob sie wohl bewohnt ist ... wegen dem vielen Schleim da am Rand 

*
*



*

*Ja und was soll ich sagen, ich komme jedes mal zu dem Schluss, dass ich es eigentlich doch nicht wissen will 

*


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2012)

sag mal, gibt es bei dir eigentlich Ecken ohne Höhlen  

schöne Bilder und 10 Grad ist doch kuschelig warm


----------



## Beorn (13. März 2012)

Das ist die Alb, die ist löchrig wie ein Schweizer Käse


----------



## OIRAM (13. März 2012)

*@ barbarissima

Wenn ich nicht schon mein Stereo hätte, dann währ Dein AMS von der Farbcombi her, erst wahl.

Für die meisten Höhlen bei mir im Umland, muß man Eintritt zahlen.
Dafür mußt Du keine Angst haben, weil es sogar Reinigungspersonal gibt, welche Dich auf jeden fall finden.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sag mal, gibt es bei dir eigentlich Ecken ohne Höhlen
> 
> schöne Bilder und 10 Grad ist doch kuschelig warm


 


Beorn schrieb:


> Das ist die Alb, die ist löchrig wie ein Schweizer Käse


*Ja genau, aber wenn man sich richtig anstrengt und die Strecke sehr gut plant, dann schafft man es auch an keiner Höhle vorbei zu kommen *


OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ barbarissima*
> 
> *Wenn ich nicht schon mein Stereo hätte, dann währ Dein AMS von der Farbcombi her, erst wahl.*
> 
> ...


 
*Danke schön  *

*Mir wäre auch noch wichtig, dass sie ein oder zwei Lämpchen in die Höhle hängen  *


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2012)

Endlich mal wieder Bilder von Bärbel


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2012)

hat aber auch gedauert  

mal etwas anderes braucht jemand einen Fahrradträger (neuwertig Thule ClipOn High 9105). Einmal montiert aber nie benutzt .... ??? war für einen Skoda Fabia RS gedacht (2006) naja erstens kommt es anders und zweitens, als man denkt


----------



## kubitix (14. März 2012)

Boungorno Tede-ski,

meine italiano nix so gut, aber reiche um an lago Saisonale öffnen.

Angekommen




official Saisonopening




Absolut 100% nachgewiesen:

DIE ERSTEN, und einzigen (heute)








erste Zwischenstärkung




Kinder am Strand, alles wird verbuddelt.




siehe meine Signatur




am Lago Ledro




ein Musthave
Nachmittagsschilling
****ing good Spritz



Mecki


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1079402
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1079403
> 
> erste Zwischenstärkung


 
Ah ihr seid in München


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2012)

*@Kubi*
*Da ist also das Sönnchen abgeblieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Lasst´s krachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir wollen **Bilder von steilen Rampen, atemberaubenden Trails und sensationellen Ausblicken

*


----------



## fatz (14. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ah ihr seid in München



ich glaub DAS wuesste ich.....


----------



## Dämon__ (14. März 2012)

*Erste Tour in kurz *


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2012)

*Sehr fesch *

*Ich bin heute auch zum ersten Mal in kurz aufs Rad  War aber keine gute Idee  Auf dem Härtsfeld war der Frühling noch kein Thema *


----------



## kubitix (14. März 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Auf dem Härtsfeld war der Frühling noch kein Thema *




Ausreichend?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2012)

*4,8 km/h  Das geht bestimmt auch schneller *


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2012)

*Und bitte jetzt noch die steilen Rampen, die genialen Trails und die atemberaubenden Ausblicke  Quasi als Betthupferl *


----------



## kubitix (14. März 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *4,8 km/h  Das geht bestimmt auch schneller *



Ich kann schneller der Fotoapparat aber nicht, dann ist alles unscharf.

Wer so phöse ist kriegt auch kein Betthupferl.


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2012)




----------



## mi2 (15. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ausreichend?!



this roxxx . sind gerade bei 4°C durchn wald bei nacht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> this roxxx . sind gerade bei 4°C durchn wald bei nacht



 Ja hier klemmt es auch noch - ab Morgen soll es endlich losgehen - und wir haben Anfang der Woche begonnen zu renovieren - in der Hoffnung dann fertig zu sein,....aber das ist wohl Utopie!


----------



## sepalot (15. März 2012)

Seit 10:00 Uhr ist sie zu sehen und ich warte in der Arbeit, dass die Zeit vergeht 




. "Hoffentlich vergeht die Zeit heute und hoffentlich kommt nichts ungeplantes 



", denn heute sollte es nicht zu lang werden. Die Sonne will genutzt werden 



.

Ja, so schaut die Welt gleich viel besser aus und es geht raus 



. Ein Blick Richtung Fichtelgebirge - ich weis, es wird noch etwas dauern - also wie jedes Jahr: Hier fahren, bis man es nicht mehr sehen kann und dann das Fichtelgebirge unsicher machen 



.






Die Höhe für heute erklommen und den Ballon entdeckt. 






Von da oben hat man heute bestimmt auch ne prima Aussicht.






Sophienberg wäre heute fast auch fällig gewesen, aber da komm ma schon mal wieder hin. Soll ja heute ne schnelle Afterwork-Enduro-Runde werden.

















Singletrails heizen mit Shorts ist halt einfach das Beste 



. Juhuuuuuu - heute zum ersten Mal in 2012.





































Buchsteinbesuch 




















​


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2012)

*Hach....Schönwetterbilder sind doch einfach mal was Feines und wenn dann noch ein Fritzz mit drauf ist .... *
*Aber Balonfahren stelle ich mir total langweilig vor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da steht man stundenlang in einem Korb rum und schaut sich die Gegend an. Ist bestimmt ziemlich öde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## OIRAM (15. März 2012)

*Ja sepalot, auf den Feieraben hab ich heut auch gewartet...
(wie immer klasse Bilder von Dir...)

und mein Bike auf mich...





dann haben wir gemeinsam eine wohlverdiente, ausgedehnte Pause eingelegt...





schön war das, bei fast 18°C...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (15. März 2012)

erste schneefreie ausfahrt!


----------



## Upgrayedd (15. März 2012)

Geiles Video! So muss ein Stereo bewegt werden!


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2012)

*Yepp, so muss das sein! Kaum ist die Sonne da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brummt hier der Laden wieder 

*

*Schöne Bilder, schones Video 

 *


----------



## kubitix (16. März 2012)

Moinsen,

sind gestern Abend im Allgäu angekommen. Bilder gibt´s erst mal keine, ist Telekom technisches Entwicklungsland. Bei der vorhandenen Verbindungsqualität, hat dass senden dieser Zeilen bereits eine halbe Stunde in anspruch genommen.

Stefan

PS: Mir geh´n emoal Biken.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. März 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Yepp, so muss das sein! Kaum ist die Sonne da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe  ... wir haben den schon auch vorher am brummen gehalten - den Laden hier


----------



## sepalot (16. März 2012)

Ja, mehr Sonne. Geil, geil, geil 









. Die Sonne brennt auf Unterarmen, Wangen und Waden bei 23°C. Die Luft flimmert. Hammer 



! Also Bike geschnappt und auf den Studententrail eingebogen.






Geronimooooooooooooooooo! 
















Gas, gas, gas und ab ins Vergnügen! 










Der Naturpumtrack - rauf und runter im Wechsel 



. Und am Waldrand strahlt einem die Sonne direkt ins Gesicht, da das Blattwerk noch fehlt.
























Hmmmm ... ob sie heute fallen wird. Auf zur Sophie!






Aus den Felsenkellern strahlt der tiefste Winter heraus ... brrrrrr 



. Aber vielleicht ist ja ein kühles Bier drin 






.






Mei, mei, mei ... alles auf Sand gebaut.






Das Feld steht schief und das Wasser sammelt sich an einer Ecke 



.












Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich auch einen Sandkasten mit Radlader ... der war klein, doch ich war auch klein. Heute bin ich groß und ..... 










Auf dem Höhenzug Saaser Berg / Buchstein, stehen noch teils die alten Bunkeranlagen, wo man zu Zeiten den Zweiten Weltkrieges, auf den Bergen vor den Toren von Bayreuth die bayreuther Kunstwerke und Stadtbücher lagerte. Bayreuth ist in einer Kessellage. Da sich der Schnauzbart 



 dank Wagner in Bayreuth wohl fühlte legte man die Stadt in Schutt und Asche 



, dass kein Stein auf dem Anderen blieb 



.






For Spuri : Die Pferde chillen und schlafen fast alle.












Aber nicht nur Pferde und Zweibeiner lassen es sich heute in der Sonne gut gehen, auch die Katze hat ein gemütliches Plätzchen hinterm Fußballplatz gefunden. Miau.






Unterhalb vom Buchstein über dem Lehrgut, mal kurz die Aussicht über Bayreuth genießen 



.






Oh mei, des ding ist fast randvoll mit Sch.... 



 - da lieber weiter.






Der Siegesturm lockt auch auf der anderen Seite der Stadt.






Blick rauf zum Flugplatz am Bindlacher Berg über das Stadtzentrum.






Rüber zum Oschenberg-Sender, ein Vorposten zum Fichtelgebirge, das durch den markanten Ochsenkopf daherblickt. Der ist aber von oben bis unten noch ne einzige Eisbahn.






Mal der Versuch eine Panoramas mit dem Handy ... ein Versuch eben 



.






Faul oder was? Auf auf!






Ein Krokus und viele Krokanten oder wie war das 



? Ja, der Frühling ist tatsächlich da, auch im heimischen Garten 



.






Die Terrasse erst sauber gefegt, bevor das Rad platziert wird. Was muss, dass muss 



.




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (16. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> hehe  ... wir haben den schon auch vorher am brummen gehalten - den Laden hier


 
aber voll


----------



## Themeankitty (16. März 2012)

SO heute die erst richtige Tour des Jahres gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









War mit Landus und fleckmorry unterwegs 







Mien Slide hat noch einen Funn Fatboy 785mm Lenker ins rot bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> sind gestern Abend im Allgäu angekommen. Bilder gibt´s erst mal keine, ist Telekom technisches Entwicklungsland. Bei der vorhandenen Verbindungsqualität, hat dass senden dieser Zeilen bereits eine halbe Stunde in anspruch genommen.
> 
> ...


*Ach so, dann macht sich Beuze gar nicht rar im Forum, sondern wartet nur darauf dass seine Bilder endlich übertragen werden **

*


*Von mir gibt es nur zwei Bilder **

** Ich war so schön in Schwung **

*

Cube mit Wasserturm





Schloss Oberstotzingen


----------



## Beorn (17. März 2012)

@ barbarissima: Wenn du schon den Wasserturm sahst und in Oberstotzingen warst, dann müssen wir mal was ausmachen, zum kleinen Lautertal ist es dann auch nimmer weit!

Gestern ohne Photo gefahren (Frau hat ihn sich gekrallt) und heut nur Kraftausdauer mit der Kleinen hinten dran. Heut Abend nochmal ne Runde in die Festung(en).


----------



## Dämon__ (17. März 2012)

*Heute mal den Felsenweg in Rodalben gefahren bevor Morgen der Siff wieder kommt... *




*Die Trails müssen ja zu Ostern auch geschmückt sein.*


----------



## nen (17. März 2012)

Für Sonne hat es heute leider nicht mehr wirklich gereicht, der Bodensee lässt sich mehr erahnen. Hatte eher was von Herbst, wenn auch sehr mild.





Der Wetterwechsel scheint wirklich zu kommen










Schön war es heute trotzdem, auch wenn gestern das Wetter eindeutig einladender war. So auch die Luft dort oben, Felder ohne Gülle sind derzeit im Tal scheinbar eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## andi_tool (17. März 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ach so, dann macht sich Beuze gar nicht rar im Forum, sondern wartet nur darauf dass seine Bilder endlich übertragen werden **
> 
> *
> 
> ...



da soll man richtig gut essen können. Soll allerdings auch etwas gehobene Preisklasse sein.


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. März 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> da soll man richtig gut essen können. Soll allerdings auch etwas gehobene Preisklasse sein.



Ihr denkt immer alle nur an das eine .


----------



## mi2 (17. März 2012)

so heute auch bei uns bestes wetter. und noch ist winter


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. März 2012)

So,

18°C, Sonne ... was macht man da wohl ?

Gartenarbeit, Fensterputzen, Hof fegen ?




Nööööö, mit Sicherheit nicht ... da werden schnell die Cubes geschnappt und ab dafür   !








Auf Richtung Wiesbaden.




Ufffff .... wer hat den all die Steigungen hier eingebaut  ? Die waren letztes Jahr aber noch nicht da .  




Haha ... endlich oben angekommen. Das heisst ... jetzt geht's runter. Yippiiiiiiii 








Das obligatorische Hüpf-Foto darf natürlich nicht fehlen .




Ganz nach Wiesbaden ging es dann doch nicht runter. Viele Trails sind momentan aufgrund von Waldarbeiten leider mit Grünschnitt und Bäumen blockiert  ...  Gut, ist halt Hochsaison für Waldarbeiten. Muss ja auch mal sein.

Aber dafür haben wir (in unserem alten, Stammrevier) einen neuen Trail gefunden ... . Unglaublich, was man noch so alles findet.




Der hat richtig Spaß gemacht...




... aber vor allem auch hungrig .












So, zurück nach Hause ... vorbei an der alten Heimat Eschenhahn .




So, dann macht es mal gut ... hoffe ihr habt den Tag ebenso gut genießen können.




Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. März 2012)

@ seapolot - die Pferde-Grüße sind angekommen, ich auch wirklich sehr müde bin / sein...
Krokanten erheitern! etwas - so sieht es also draussen aus ;-)
Renovieren ist doof - aber wir sind nun fast fertig! Vielleicht komme ich Morgen auch mal an die Luft ......

@ Bilderposter: Hammer! Man merkt - ich habe etwas versäumt :-(
Nur Sepi muss ja schon die Kamera am Lenker haben & per Fernauslöser zünden....so oft kann ja keiner anhalten ;-)


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Renovieren ist doof - aber wir sind nun fast fertig! Vielleicht komme ich Morgen auch mal an die Luft ......



Aber ich bin sicher, das Ergebnis ist der Mühe Wert .


----------



## OIRAM (18. März 2012)

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			So, dann macht es mal gut ... hoffe ihr habt den Tag ebenso gut genießen können.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Na sicher doch...
Bei dem Wetter muß man raus...





Heut ist schon wieder alles grau und nass...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## sepalot (18. März 2012)

moin moin 

hab gestern dann doch mal schnell die härtere Feder in der Fox 36 vom Hanzz testen müssen.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38699384"]Feder-Check-Forst-DH-Hanzz on Vimeo[/ame]

Geht schon viel geschmeidiger , aber an Airtime muss man sich erst noch wieder gewöhnen (ich hab Angst ).

Im Moment scheint die Sonne draußen - vielleicht bleibts so, dann würd es mich doch fast noch mal aufs Bike ziehen .


----------



## sepalot (18. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


>


=


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin sicher, das Ergebnis ist der Mühe Wert .


Sagt die Spurin auch immer.......




Das Gröbste ist ja getan - wir mussten, da die Spurille in diesem Jahr Einschulung hat. Bei der Gelegenheit hat sie das größere Zimmer 
(ehemaliges Schlafzimmer) bekommen. Uns reicht nun auch das kleinere Gemach. Ihr wisst ja - mit zunehmenden Alter....



OIRAM schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter muß man raus...
> Heut ist schon wieder alles grau und nass...


Das ist das Stichwort. Gestern waren hier zwar 23° - heute sollte es grau und regenerisch werden - aber bislang 17,5° und 


Also raus - und langsam ist es auch mal wieder Zeit für ein paar
Foto-Stopps. Das anhalten & warten ist wieder recht angenehm.
Kliestow - 2x über dem Schlossteich / ehemaliger Schlosspark







Meine ersten Krokanten auf Foto - 
mit der Sonne müssen wir wohl noch etwas üben....



Kliestower See - es säumten diverse Angelfreunde den Uferbereich
Ich glaube 2 Angeln habe ich durch drüber fahren gekillt...



Ich habe nun etwas Angst vor der Rache der Angelhaken....



Ohhh - 2 Neue!  Noch etwas schüchtern - aber das wird...
komme ja jetzt wieder öfter......



Für die, die es schon "vergessen" hatten - Spuri=Flachland 



An den Schneeglöckchen schließt sich der Kreis für heute -
Richtung Heimat! 




Zum Glück ist heute Sonntag - da darf ich nix mehr machen. 
Jawoll Spurin. So ein Hefe trinken ist aber sogar Sonntags erlaubt -
und zum Teil sogar echt erwünscht. 
Das war es für heute aus dem sonnigen Osten.


----------



## beuze1 (18. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Beuze geht es gut
> Er hat zur Zeit nur Besuch und kommt nicht zum schreiben
> Grüße
> Guido



*Ja, man höre und staune Capt. kubitix ist mit seinem Schiff bei mir vor Anker gegangen.





Nachdem einige Fässer vom Roten sicher im Keller verstaut waren, stand einem ersten Landgang nix mehr entgegen.




Über stellenweise sehr wurzlige Trail's 




Ging es hoch hinaus zur Waldburg.




Immer dicht gefolgt vom "Leichmatrose" Wildweibchen




Nach einigen schnellen Abfahrten war es dann an der Zeit dem Capt.& Wildweibchen einen meiner Lieblingsplätze zu zeigen.




Sie genossen die Ruhe auf der grünen Insel.




Um danach wieder Fahrt aufzunehmen, um zum Schiff zurückzukehren.




Nach einem üppigen "Captains- Dinner" in der Schöre





Wurden noch einige Gläser zu Ehren von Cortina geleert, um sich danach in die Kojen zu hauen.





Am nächsten Morgen ging es früh los.




Vielleicht Lags am Wein, aber Wildweibchen..




Stürzte sich jeden noch so steilen Abhang hinunter!




Während der Captain schon mal den Notanker warf.




Aber wir erreichten alle zusammen den sicheren Hafen




Wo Capt. kubitix& Wildweibchen alsbald Segel setzten und am Horizont
verschwanden.





Gute Reise war schön mit Euch.*


----------



## kaktusflo (19. März 2012)

Geiler Bike Tag und erste Filmversuche in Heubach -> Bike The Rock 

Ich hoffe das Video gefällt euch -> die schlechte Quali liegt an der kleinen 
Datei mehr packt mein Internet nich


----------



## Friecke (19. März 2012)

Na da isser ja wieder. Welcome back, Beuze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. März 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ja, man höre und staune Capt. kubitix ist mit seinem Schiff bei mir vor Anker gegangen.....Immer dicht gefolgt vom "Leichmatrose" Wildweibchen


  Also wirklich! 
Das Du mit dieser Geschichte meine kleine Ausfahrt mehr als in den Schatten stellst,kann ich Dir verzeihen.
Das Du meine letzte Überweisung mit Gästen "verprasst" & 
dann noch nicht einmal auf mein Wohl angestoßen wird auch noch (gerade so!).



beuze1 schrieb:


> ....Wildweibchen....Stürzte sich jeden noch so steilen Abhang hinunter!


 Aber das Ihr trotz der Kraft des Euch gegebenen Ranges Wildweibchen (ob Ihres Mutes und Ihrer Entschlossenheit) wieder als Leichtmatrosen/-in in Richtung Heimat habt segeln lassen - macht mich zornig! 
Ich schlage hiermit eine anständige Beförderung von Wildweibchen - 
mindestens zum Oberbootsmann (alt. zur Oberbootsfrau) vor!
Und da Dein Weinkeller ja nun gut gefüllt ist - stelle ich augenblicklich die Zahlungen ein.
So! 

BtW. Tolle Story & wie immer super rüber gebracht!


----------



## WildWeibchen (19. März 2012)

Hallo Beuze, grüzi @all,

vielen Dank für den Ankerplatz, Wein, W...... und Gesang, herrliche Touren und Ausblicke.




Auch wenn der See im Dunst und die Alpen im Nebel waren, die "Zwischenwelt" war klar erkennbar.




Nach vielen Nuff und Nunners über Wurzeln und Trails, stellt sich mir aber doch noch eine Frage:

Warum sind eure Wiesen eigentlich schwarz statt Grün und warum riechen eure Blumen so komisch? (meine Reifen jetzt auch)




Die Erkundung sonniger Lieblingsplätze entschädigt für alle Strapazen.




Die Wutz hatte keine Chance, denn unser Hunger nach tollen Stunden auf dem Bike, war groß.




Ich finde es übrigens Toll, dass du meine Grundregel keine Tour ohne Zwischenziel nicht so schlimm findest.




Susanne + Stefan


----------



## kubitix (19. März 2012)

Dann wollen wir Bärbel mal nicht länger auf die Folter spannen.

Ich hab heute den Sommer eingeläutet, die Winterreifen sind im Garagenkämmerchen verschwunden, und tschüß.

Nach einer Woche Lago und den tollen Tagen bei Beuze ist endgültig Schluß mit Winter.

An sowas kann man sich ja schließlich gewöhnen.





Bärbel, du mußt dich allerdings noch ein bizzl gedulden, wie am Lago üblich, kommt vor dem Nunner uff de Trail´s, des Nuff uff de Gass.

Da wir dabei ständig ans Forum denken, wird natürlich auch häufig Fotostop gemacht.





kannst du Gucke





manchmal muß man aber auch suchen, bis man das eigentliche Motiv entdeckt hat.





Zwischendurch geht´s dann auch mal nunner, aber nur kurz.









Bei der Kleiderordnung war die ersten Tage eine gewisse Flexibilität gefragt, ganz in Lang, mit Softshell oder ohne, oder Beine kurz und Arme lang, oder alles kurz,  Jacke an oder aus. Das Wetter war toll, aber der Südwind brachte Mittags  ganz schön kalte Luft mit und ab 1000 Meter war´s auch noch nicht so  wirklich warm.

Ach Bärbel da war doch was?





Im Lago Ledro fehlt ganz schön Wasser, es steht auch zu befürchten, dass durch die Schneeschmelze nicht mehr allzuviel hinzu kommt.





Dafür waren die "Optimisten" im Lago schon mächtig am trainieren.





So Mädels heute bleibt die Küche kalt, heute fahrn wir Malga Crassi, Spaghetti Bolognese.

Wildweibchen da kommt dein Lieblingsbrunnen, da kannst du das Wasser vom September





umtauschen





Nach 14 Kilo- und 850 Höhenmeter ein kleines unscheinbares Schild:
Malga Crassi Chiuso

Wir sind trotzdem weiter gefahren,





am Ziel wollte es Guido nicht so recht glauben





rauchte der Schornstein doch ordentlich und der Geruch nach Sp............ Bol.................. war auch vom allerfeinsten.

also ging´s schnell wieder Nunner,

















noch guckt´s wilde Weibchen kritisch, dass wird aber gleich besser, wir sind beim





Mecki

to be conti..................................


----------



## OIRAM (19. März 2012)

*Kaum ist die Sonne raus, gehts hier wieder rund 
Stellt sich die Frage, ob Bilder unter 1000 mNN überhaupt noch gefragt sind...

Ich bin mal so frei...

Heut gabs mal ein bisschen mehr Mittagessen...





War aber auch teilweise ne Asterei...





bis nach oben...





bei schönstem Wetter...





mit toller Aussicht...









noch ein wenig Sonne tanken...





ein letzter Blick zurück...





schnell noch ein kurzer Bike - Check...





und dann ohne Fotostopp zurück ins Tal.

Mal schaun wo´s mich morgen hintreibt...

egal, ich werd mein Spaß haben...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> manchmal muß man aber auch suchen, bis man das eigentliche Motiv entdeckt hat.



Cooler Downhill


----------



## kubitix (19. März 2012)

......continue





"sagen Sie mal junger Mann, uns ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass jemand am Berg oben Steine beschädigt hat. Können sie dazu sachdienliche Angaben machen?"





Zum Glück hab ich mehrere Hosen





Ponale kann man immer wieder fahren, gell Ago





heute fahren wir aber nach Arco





so und nun endlich für Bärbel, die geballte Ladung:









zwischendurch ein bizzl Bergbau





siehst du Bärbel, dass passiert wenn man zu schnell fährt





also nicht dass Guido hier langsam fährt





oder´s wilde Weibchen





nagut ich schon(wieder)









so das war´s jetzt, aber der nächste Termin ist schon fix! Ende April geht´s los, an den




LAGO

so einsam wie diesmal wird´s dann aber wohl nicht werden.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2012)

*Jetzertle  Da weiß man ja gar nicht, wen man zuerst loben soll *

*Den Mario dafür, dass er gleich die Gulaschkanone mit auf den Trail nimmt  *

*oder den Jörg, der sogar seine häuslichen Pflichten sträflich vernachlässigt, um uns hier mit Impressionen seiner heimischen Trails zu verwöhnen, *

*oder den Sepi und den Kaktusflo, die uns auch noch hautnah teilhaben lassen an ihren Touren *

*oder den Spuri, der in Wald und Flur die letzten Krokanten für uns aufgestöbert hat *

*oder den Beuze, der es erfreulicherweise geschafft hat, endlich mal wieder ein paar Bilder hochzuladen    und uns daran teilhaben lässt, wie er die gestrandeten Odenwälder bei sich aufgenommen und liebevoll mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten seiner Heimat vertraut gamacht hat *

*oder den Kubi und das Wildweibchen, die ihrer Sehnsucht nach dem Gardasee (und dem Guido ) nachgegeben und eine Woche lang den Lago und die dortigen Trails gerockt und sich unerschrocken die schotterigsten und steilsten Trails runtergestürzt haben (ich dachte ja schon, es wird nix mehr mit den Bildern ) um uns mal wieder ein bisschen Sonne in die gute Stube zu bringen *
*Ein ganz besonders dickes Lob an dieser Stelle für den Kubi, der offenbar sogar seine Grenzen seines Könnens überschritten hat um uns hier mit seinen Hammerfotos zum Staunen zu bringen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Aber eine Frage bleibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Warum hat eigentlich Guido keine Fotos gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kubitix (19. März 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Aber eine Frage bleibt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil der wie man bei uns so schön sagt: "Dösbaddel" seinen Fotoapparat zuhause vergessen hat. Achso, Ago ihren übrigens auch.

Wir trösten uns mit dem Gedanken dass sie so schnell bei uns (wahrscheinlich am Lago) sein wollten, dass naja du weißt.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2012)

Ja ja, ich weiß


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. März 2012)

@All: Schöne Bilder .

@Mario: Wo ist das denn, wo Du da warst ?

@Spuri: Endlich mal wieder ein paar Fotos von Dir ... wurde aber auch mal Zeit .

@Guido, Ago, Stefan, Sanne: Frechheit so ne Bilder zu posten . Da werde ich grad neidisch  ... naja, irgendwann hab ich auch Urlaub und dann rock ich auch ein paar Trails.


----------



## Cortina (20. März 2012)

Erst mal ein *GROSSES* Lob an alle Bilderposter



Cortina schrieb:


> BTW....nächste Woche Urlaub, es geht an den Lago um die Saison zu eröffnen
> 
> Wir werden viele Fotos machen und keine posten, versprochen




Also Bärbel, ich hatte ja versprochen keine Bilder zu posten und was man verspricht muß man auch halten 

Danke Beuze, Wildweibchen und Käptn dass Ihr einen auf mich getrunken habt, ich habs gemerkt und es war mit Sicherheit nicht nur einer 

Super scheeeee wars und gut auch denn gestern auf dem Heimweg hats am Brenner ordentlich Schnee runterghauen 

Ich werd jetzt mal zum Lago fahren und meine mit der Polizia Municipale ausgehandelte Strafe aussitzen weil ich nicht verraten wollte wer die Steine auf dem Trail geschreddert hat 
Wird wahrscheinlich so ausgehen, dass der Polizist mit meinem Cube verschwindet und ich mit seiner Kollegin zum....OK lassen wir das 

Ach wär denn schon bloß schon wieder Ende April


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich so ausgehen, dass der Polizist mit meinem Cube verschwindet und ich mit seiner Kollegin zum....



 Alkoholtest? Dopingtest? Fragen über Fragen!  und Du willst nicht mehr darüber reden...


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Alkoholtest? Dopingtest? Fragen über Fragen!  und Du willst nicht mehr darüber reden...


 
... und Fotos will er bestimmt auch wieder nicht machen


----------



## OIRAM (20. März 2012)

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			@All: Schöne Bilder .
@Mario: Wo ist das denn, wo Du da warst ?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ja Jörg, auch NRW hat sehr schöne Ecken.
Besonders das Sauerland mit seinem Rothaargebirge. 

Auch heute kann ich Euch keine Bilder mit mehr als 1000 müNN präsentieren, weil es sowas in NRW nun mal nicht gibt.

Aber dafür zeig ich heut den höchsten Berg in NRW...

Zuvor erst mal im Hintergrund die Bruchhauser Steine





weiter durch den Wald





bis zum ersten Rastplatz





der arme...





der Lift hat Sommerpaus... 





ich nicht...





sogar Schnee gibts hier noch...





geschaft...





wie schon gesagt, höher geht das hier nich...





so n Navi ist schon ne tolle Erfindung...





auch der Tacho ist erstaunlich genau...





zu Essen gabs ja gestern schon genug, darum heut nur Apfel und Banane...





und in der Sonne Relaxen...





von da oben...





gings weiter, nach da unten...aber Vorsicht, queer liegende Bäume auf Brusthöhe...





am Ende gabs dann noch ne Kneipp-Kur für die strapazierten Schwalbe(n)...





Natürlich wars wieder sehr schön...

Schönen Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## xerto (20. März 2012)

oiram tolle bilder  

neid


----------



## Cortina (20. März 2012)

Oiram schöne Bilder 

Du hattest gar nicht fürs Cube Treffen gestimmt  willst Du uns nicht kennenlernen 

Bärbel und Spuri, um was es mit der äußerst goldigen Kollegin ging wollt Ihr gar nicht wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel und Spuri, um was es mit der äußerst goldigen Kollegin ging wollt Ihr gar nicht wissen


was ago dazu gesagt hat waere eher interessant


----------



## kubitix (20. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> was ago dazu gesagt hat waere eher interessant



nix, glaub´s mir, dazu nix


----------



## OIRAM (20. März 2012)

*


Cortina schrieb:



			Du hattest gar nicht fürs Cube Treffen gestimmt  willst Du uns nicht kennenlernen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Vom eingetragenen und genehmigten Urlaub würden die beiden Juli - Termine passen.
Jedoch hat mein Herzblatt noch immer nicht den passenden Familien - Urlaub gefunden, daher auch noch kein Eintrag meinerseits.

*


----------



## Cortina (20. März 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich bei Deiner besseren Hälfte extrem unbeliebt zu machen  Alleine macht es mehr Spaß 

Fatz, da hätte ich "fummeln" können bis der Arzt kommt, das hätte Ago nicht interessiert


----------



## Cube99 (20. März 2012)

wie schon gesagt, höher geht das hier nich...





Um auf diese Höhe zu kommen brauch ich nur einen Fuß vor die Haustür zu setzten


----------



## OIRAM (20. März 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Um auf diese Höhe zu kommen brauch ich nur einen Fuß vor die Haustür zu setzten



Nänänänänänä, Angeber...


----------



## OIRAM (20. März 2012)

Dafür mußt Du jeden Winter Schnee schieben...


----------



## Cube99 (20. März 2012)

Ich machs gern  hab Ja Quad (Schneeschild) und Schneefräse


----------



## OIRAM (21. März 2012)

*


Cube99 schrieb:



			Ich machs gern  hab Ja Quad (Schneeschild) und Schneefräse 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


 Zur Strafe wirst Du zum Jahresende, den Winter über im Flachland verbringen müssen...

Dann kannst Dir das Bild angucken und denken Du währst zuhause...





Was man sich von den jungen Jäustern alles bieten lassen muß...  

Wünsche noch nen schönen Tag

Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (21. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Ja Jörg, auch NRW hat sehr schöne Ecken.
> Besonders das Sauerland mit seinem Rothaargebirge.
> *




 Da war ich auch von ausgegangen, dass es das in NRW gibt. Die Bilder mach Appetit


----------



## Rüssel__ (21. März 2012)

@Oiram

Die Farbkombi an deinem Bike war ne volle Punktlandung.....

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...da hätte ich "fummeln" können bis der Arzt kommt, das hätte Ago nicht interessiert



 Hatte die Kollegin eine ziemlich große Schnauze & mehr Haare als seinerzeit Paul Breitner und Angela Davis zusammen  
oder liege ich nun wieder ganz daneben......

Und das mir die "Zankerei" mit den HM aufhört - sonst gibt es die volle Ladung Flachland......


----------



## fatz (21. März 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, höher geht das hier nich...


ich glaub, dem steinmetz ist da ein fehler unterlaufen. das halt ich dann fuer deutlich wahrscheinlicher:






duck und weg...............................


----------



## dusi__ (21. März 2012)




----------



## Cortina (21. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hatte die Kollegin eine ziemlich große Schnauze & mehr Haare als seinerzeit Paul Breitner und Angela Davis zusammen
> oder liege ich nun wieder ganz daneben......



Vollkommen daneben, kennst Du die Szene von Police Academy wo Tackleberry mit Debbie Callahan im Schlafzimmer eigentlich vorhatten zu......und es kam ganz anderes weil......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Vollkommen daneben, kennst Du die Szene von Police Academy wo Tackleberry mit Debbie Callahan im Schlafzimmer eigentlich vorhatten zu......und es kam ganz anderes weil......



Leider nicht  - aber dann reden wir besser nicht mehr darüber......

@fatz - der mit dem Steinmetz war


----------



## OIRAM (21. März 2012)

*


fatz schrieb:



			ich glaub, dem steinmetz ist da ein fehler unterlaufen. das halt ich dann fuer deutlich wahrscheinlicher:





duck und weg...............................
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


 da müssen noch 4 m aufgeschüttet werden, dann sind wir das Dach der Welt 

sieht richtig gut aus...*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *da müssen noch 4 m aufgeschüttet werden, dann sind wir das Dach der Welt *



 nun mal nicht gleich übermütig werden - nicht nur die Zahl hat sich geändert, 
Auch die Maßeinheit - und 4m bringen da nicht wirklich viel.....


----------



## OIRAM (21. März 2012)

*


spurhalter schrieb:



 nun mal nicht gleich übermütig werden - nicht nur die Zahl hat sich geändert, 
Auch die Maßeinheit - und 4m bringen da nicht wirklich viel.....

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jetzt läst Du meine Träume wie ne Seifenblase zerplatzen...

Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, das der Berg mur noch 8,85 m hoch ist...

Sauerei...und ich hab mich schon das große Geld machen sehen...

Na dann bleibt alles beim alten...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Beorn (21. März 2012)

Alles nördlich des Main hat doch sowieso immer nasse Füße, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## xerto (21. März 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Alles nördlich des Main hat doch sowieso immer nasse Füße, oder etwa nicht?



nee

wir sind preussen und haben immer schönes wetter..


haben wir mal nicht schönes wetter haben wir fantasie


----------



## beuze1 (21. März 2012)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> stellt sich mir aber doch noch eine Frage:
> *Warum sind eure Wiesen eigentlich schwarz statt Grün und warum riechen eure Blumen so komisch?* (meine Reifen jetzt auch)[/SIZE]





nen schrieb:


> ,*Felder ohne Gülle sind derzeit im Tal scheinbar eher die Ausnahme.*[/SIZE]



*Ja, da kann ich nur hoffen das Euch die Tour in guter Erinnerung bleibt und Oberschwaben nicht nur einen beschissenen Eindruck hinterließ.

*


*Nachdem wieder alle zuhause sind.




War heute bei schönstem beuze-hoch.




Nur abhängen angesagt.


*


----------



## fatz (21. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> und 4m bringen da nicht wirklich viel.....



na das waehren immerhin fast 50% mehr


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> na das waehren immerhin fast 50% mehr


Fatz, das ist gemein .


----------



## fatz (22. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Fatz, das ist gemein .


nein. das ist nur die wahrheit und die ist manchmal etwas hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. März 2012)

Freitag! Etwas früher von der Arbeit los - auf das Bike geschwungen & mal wieder Richtung Oder - Eichwald. 
Ein paar Fotos mitgebracht - und dann 2 Stunden Bikepflege betrieben.
In der Wanne bin ich gefühlt wieder aufgetaut - 
war wohl doch noch etwas kühl so geschwitzt im Schatten 
des Hauses bei leichtem Wind. 

Damit ich (hoffentlich) nicht krank werde - verwöhne ich meinen Körper gleich noch mit Kilkenny und Clontarf (gold). 
Denn schließlich sind die Iren ein kerngesundes Naturvolk - 
wie wir MTB´ler.

In einem Bächlein helle, da .......



Ach das meinten die damals mit: "Die Mauer muss weg!" - 
sieht ja auch echt Schäbig aus! 



Komisch - die Biergärten haben noch alle zu. 
o. k. - dann muss ich wohl erst den Frühling / Saisonstart einläuten. 



Scheint ja trocken Richtung Eichwald bis zur Oder - oder?



Nee - leider nicht wirklich!



Doch noch viel "Feuchtgebiet"  
Und bald ist Ostern - da darf man schon mal verstecken üben. 




Egal schön war es wieder ..... 

Ab Montag könnte ich 1 Woche die Gegend um Oranienburg unsicher machen. Mal sehen, wahrscheinlich geht der Schwarze auf dem Autodach mit. Dort ist reichlich Wasser & Wald - vielleicht was für Fotos.....

Euch erst einmal ein schönes Wochenende....


----------



## OIRAM (23. März 2012)

*Hy Spuri, dass nächste mal will ich Dich aber auf dem Bild sehen, wie Du die Glocke läutest.

Übrigens find ich das Super, das Du so konsequent bist und immer schön beide Bikes, im wechsel ausfährst.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. März 2012)

What a fuc****ing perfect Bike day .

Sonne pur , 20 °C  und die Gartenarbeit ist erledigt ,

also ran an die Kamellen eh Bikes und nuff uff de Feldbersch.




Es ging los vom Alteburger Markt, über Schlossborn, Glashütten, Rotes Kreuz, Weilquelle, Großer Feldberg und Retour über den Limestrail.

Wie immer gab es wieder dieses (ungeliebte) steile Stück vor dem Roten Kreuz. Tina hat brav vor sich hin gestrampelt, aber ich keul mir da nicht die Beine platt, ich trag mein Radl lieber .




Und bin auch nicht unwesentlich langsamer und trainier mai Waderln a bisserl.




Man konnte den Frühling im Wald förmlich schon riechen und fühlen . War toll dort .




Der Große Feldberg.




Viele Höhenmeter sind es nicht mehr bis zum Gipfel .




Oben angekommen ... schnell ne Bockwurscht und dann wurde sich fertig gemacht. @Guido: Kennst Du das Souvenier noch, was da in meinem Schoner steckt?




Ach, da gibt es schon schöne Trails. Nicht so spektakulär wie am Lago, aber dafür echt flowig. 












Von dem Trail ging es wieder runter zum Kastell.




Nach vielem Üben hab ich endlich den BunnyHop hinbekommen  (naja, vielleicht eher ein BunnyHöp´sche ). Können bestimmt die meisten von euch, ich war aber total Stolz.




Weiter ging es zum Limestrail.




Der verläuft entlang eines Baches und ist noch ein wenig sumpfig. Jeder Fehltritt wird sofort bestraft .




Kurzer Zwischenstop an der Raststätte Limestrail.




Mein eingesautes Stereo zum heutigen Abschied.




Gruß aus Görsroth 

PS: Für das Stereo war es die wirklich erste echte Trailtaufe mit mir. Es läuft um einiges lockerer auf dem Trail. Ich habe aber auch einige Grudlagen aus einem Buchtipp vom Jan berücksichtigt. Hat mich nochmal gut nach vorne gebracht. Ich bin noch nie diese Trails so locker, schnell, sicher und entspannt runtergefahren wie heute .


----------



## buschhase (24. März 2012)

Der Hop sieht doch spitze aus, weiß nicht was du hast 

Mal ne Frage zu euren Protektoren - umfassen die Stoffstücke am Knie oben das gesamte Knie oder ist das bloß so ein Stoffstück, auf das die Klettverschlüsse aufgenäht wurden? Meine jetztigen scheuern mir bei langen Touren leider regelmäßig die Kniekehlen wund oder sogar auf. Such deshalb ne Alternative. Antwort auch gern per PM, damits nich zu offtopic wird.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Scott_Pascal (25. März 2012)

Sieht super aus.


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2012)

*@Spuri*
Ich kann mich nach wie nicht satt sehen an deiner Sattelstütze 

 ...und muss mich förmlich zwingen, auch dem restlichen Bild ein Auge zu schenken 

 zumal die Fotos richtig schön geworden sind 




*@Jörg*
Der Bunny Hopp ist allererste Sahne 

 und die Trails lassen einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen laufen

 Sauber


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2012)

Taunus


----------



## Cortina (25. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> What a fuc****ing perfect Bike day .
> 
> @Guido: Kennst Du das Souvenier noch, was da in meinem Schoner steckt?




Mach das schnell wech, wenn das der Kollege sieht 





Das wird mit mindestens drei Wochen Trailputzen am Lago bestraft. 

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das war auf dem Stück vom Stivo zur Malga Zanga 

Schöne Fotos, macht Lust auf mehr....auch wenn ich lieber warte bis der Sumpf versumpft ist 

Spuri, wirklich konsequent, mein HT ist richtig neidisch auf Dein schwarzen wo es seit dem Stereo nur zur auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele benutzt wird 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (25. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Mach das schnell wech, wenn das der Kollege sieht


oh! oh! das schaut nach einem richtigen anpfiff aus. was hast denn da ausgefressen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (25. März 2012)

Fahren in der Fußgängerzone vermute ich mal 

Damit kennt man sich ja inzwischen aus


----------



## Cortina (25. März 2012)

Fahren in der Fußgängerzone.....in Riva.....ich schmeiß mich weg.....


Da gibts nur Strafen für Leute die Ihr Rad schieben  


.....neeeee gaaaaaanz anderes, der Kollege versucht gerade zu erklären wo es das beste Carne Salada zu kaufen gibt und ich muss sagen es war der HAMMER.

Am nächsten morgen fuhren wir dann an einer Grundschule vorbei wo die Kids gerade erklärt bekommen haben wie man die Straße überquert, der Kollege war auch mit dabei, hat kurzerhand die Kids auf der Straße stehen lassen um zu fragen wie das Abendessen war


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. März 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Spuri -Ich kann mich nach wie nicht satt sehen an deiner Sattelstütze und muss mich förmlich zwingen, auch dem restlichen Bild ein Auge zu schenken.....


 Ist denn der/die Sarkasmusbeauftragte schon wieder neu gewählt worden?  Danke für´s Lob! 



OIRAM schrieb:


> Hy Spuri, dass nächste mal will ich Dich aber auf dem Bild sehen, wie Du die Glocke läutest.


Das darf man in Frankfurt (O) leider nur - wenn man auch so einen Buckel hat wie der Quasi Modo....


OIRAM schrieb:


> Übrigens find ich das Super, das Du so konsequent bist und immer schön beide Bikes, im wechsel ausfährst.





Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri, wirklich konsequent, mein HT ist richtig neidisch auf Dein schwarzen wo es seit dem Stereo nur zur auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele benutzt wird


Ja ich mühe mich "gerecht" zu sein. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, soll es auch mein schlechtes Gewissen beruhigen, 
2 Bikes gekauft zu haben, anstatt gleich das Fully zu nehmen. 
Aber mitlerweile ist es gut so....der Schwarze wird wohl Morgen mit auf Reise gehen - der Wilde ist mir zu "auffällig" für Draußen stehen lassen. 
Ach ja - gestern war ich ja auf Tour - wie Joerg & Tina...
Gut nicht ganz so "gei**" aber Bunnys habe ich auch gesehen.
Übrigens der Hop war doch top. 
Bei dem sonnigen Wetter lagen/liegen die Studenten/-innen wieder auf den Angerwiesen der Oder. 
Die Jungs leicht bekleidet & die Mädels oben ohne 
oder war es doch umgekehrt....
Nachdem gegen Mittag schnell wieder die Original-Pedale verbaut worden sind (die Flat-Billig-Dinger haben links "geschlagen" ) 
ging es endlich auf Tour ins nahe Umland.

Nur für Bärbel - die Krokanten waren aus - daher für Dich ein paar mhm, als Stadtkind sage ich mal "Blaue Irgendwas" 



Und Jorg & Tina - nicht nur Ihr habt Schotterpisten - hier der Beweis - Schotterpisten Flachlandtrail 



Da ich eigentlich nicht wirklich aus der Stadt heraus bin - sondern mehr so eine Tour durch die eingemeindeten Randgebiete gemacht habe - 
kam ich in der sogenannten "Heimkehr-Siedlung" auch bei der hölzernen Russenkirche vorbei.



Der kleine Teich (bei Anglern sehr beliebt) mitten in der erwähnten  Heimkehrsiedlung.



Da mir das aber an Wasser nicht genug war - begann ich wieder zu fahren, erst fuhr ich nur aus der Heimkehr-Siedlung heraus. 
Da dachte ich, wenn ich es schon bis hierher geschaffte habe, 
dann kann ich ja noch bis dahin weiter fahren.....und plötzlich wusste gar nicht mehr warum ich fahre, aber ich fuhr weiter & weiter 
& weiter ........erst die Ostsee konnte mich stoppen. 



Diese stellte sich aber leider allzu schnell als Kliestower Badesee heraus. 



Nachdem ich an der dortigen Gaststäte beinahe einen Hasen aus dem Streichelzoo als Gericht Nr. 147 medium bestellt hätte.....fiel es mir
Gott sei Danke noch rechtzeitig ein - das Langohr wird ja sehr bald 
noch gebraucht!



So lies ich es bei einem kräftigen Schluck aus der Trinkflasche beruhen,
um zur Kaffeezeit pünktlich wieder daheim zu sein! 

Heute also Sachen packen für 1 Woche auswärts! 
Ich melde mich dann hiermit offiziell ab -


----------



## Asko (25. März 2012)

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch lange so, echt n Traum im moment 

@fatz: kann es sein das wir uns heute Vormittag an der Neubeurer Innbrücke über den Weg gelaufen (gefahren) sind? 
Soviele 301 fahren ja nun auchned rum


----------



## fatz (25. März 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> @fatz: kann es sein das wir uns heute Vormittag an der Neubeurer Innbrücke über den Weg gelaufen (gefahren) sind?
> Soviele 301 fahren ja nun auchned rum


nope. war ned ich. ich war heute mit meinem alten maxx ht auf der strasse unterwegs.
irschenberg, leitzach, miesbach, schliersee, aurach, feilnbach, au und ueber den radlweg
wieder nach kmoor.
wenn du ein 301 mit blauem lenker und knallblauem sattel siehst, das bin ich.
da kenn ich sonst keins

@cortina:
 so wie sich der wichtl auf dem bild aufplustert, haett ich gemeint er haett was wichtiges zu sagen.


----------



## kubitix (25. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> so wie sich der wichtl auf dem bild aufplustert, haett ich gemeint er haett was wichtiges zu sagen.



Das war Wischtisch, super Wischtisch und sau guad war´s au.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. März 2012)

ok ok, ich hab gewusst, dass das kommt


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2012)

*Das war ja wohl ein Wetterchen heute* 


*Heute Morgen war es noch recht schattig. Und der Wald macht trotz Sonne ja noch nicht wirklich viel her. Aber die Trails waren klasse 

*
*




*

*



*

*Unten in Heubach war der Empfang durch und durch herzlich 

* 
*



*

*Natürlich durfte auch der obligatorische Höhlenbesuch nicht fehlen *
*



*

*



*

*



*

*Und bevor es heim geht, wo bestimmt schon die Geburtstagsgäste warten, noch ein letzter Blick zurück 

* 
*



*

*Hoffe, ihr hattet alle einen genialen Tag mit einer genialen Tour 

*


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. März 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hoffe, ihr hattet alle einen genialen Tag mit einer genialen Tour
> 
> *



Aber sicher doch . Richtig tolle Gegend und Trails sind das bei Dir 

Gestern waren wir den Feldberg von Westen her angegangen. Heute sind wir den aus Südosten angegangen -  von der Hohen Mark aus.

Mit Protektoren bewaffnet haben wir uns langsam, aber unaufhaltsam nach oben gekurbelt.




Das schöne am Hochtaunus ... hier findet sich immer was zum spielen .








Das schöne an der Strecke ist der hohen Trail Anteil.




Und das warme Wetter lässt fast vergessen, dass die Bäume noch kahl sind.








Nach knapp 650 hm war der Gipfel wieder erreicht. 




Da geht es schon ordentlich runter ... aber wir wählen die traillastige Strecke über den Kleinen Feldberg zum Fuchstanz und dann Richtung Altkönig und lassen den schnellen Direct Downhill anderen.




Auf dem Weg zum Fuchstanz.




Tja, Guido & Ago + Stefan und Sanne ... hier am Fuchstanz gibt es auch Sprizz, wie am Lago... Aper..eh....Weizen Sprizz 




Nach der Stärkung fielen einem nur leider gefühlt fast die Beine ab. Der Weg zum Altkönig rauf war ein Kampf. Ich weiss nicht was die Beine sich gedacht hatten ? "oh toll Pause am Fuchstanz, wir müssen heute nix mehr schaffen"  ... ne, ne ... da wurde schon noch Leistung von den Beinen abgerufen .




Die Plackerei belohnte aber mit Ausblicken auf Frankfurt ... @Spuri: Auch wir haben ein Frankfurt ... allerdings am Main, nicht Oder . 




Oben angekommen ist die Anstrengung aber wieder vergessen.




Und von hier ging es 8 km den Victoria Trail runter  . Oben hat der schon S2 Charakter, geht dann in S1 über und endet unten in einem richtig schönen Flowtrail.








So, das waren jetzt gestern und heute knapp 1800 hm  zusammen mit richtig massig Trails dabei , bei tollem Wetter. Was will man mehr ? 

Gruß aus Görsroth 

PS: @Spuri: Kann das sein, dass Du uns die leicht bekleideten Mädels vorenthalten hast.


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2012)

*Der Feldberg scheint ja ein richtig kleines MTB-Paradies zu sein *


----------



## sepalot (26. März 2012)

Ja, ja, ja. Biken. Der Frühling lockt die ganze Zeit mit allen Mitteln 



. Die ganze Woche freuen wir uns schon auf die Waldsteinrunde 



. Doch bevor der Sonntag vor der Tür steht, kommt erst der Samstag 



. Samstag Nachmittag ging es noch schnell mal nach Osternohe. Die Bayreuther und die Hofer sind da. Der Wallenfelser, war auch da, aber wir haben uns knapp verpasst, was aber auch nix macht, denn man sah sich am Sonntag 



. Zur Überraschung war auch "Nermberch" war da (endlich mal wieder) 



.

Auf der Fahrt auf der Autobahn, kurz vor Osternohe fing es zu tröpfeln an 



. Wollte aber nicht auf Verdacht und schlechte Zeichen umdrehen. Als ich mich fertig machte auf dem Parkplatz am Bikepark, war's auch wieder sehr schön. Also los. Schnell mal einrollen. Man, letztes Jahr war ich leider gar nicht da. Es hat sich einiges geändert. Und super schöne Verbesserungen. Recht flowig geht es zur Sache. Seeeeehr nice 



! Aber der Anfang vom letzten Drittel, ist an ein paar Stellen nicht stimmig - war zwar bisher auch nicht der Hit, aber es war fahrbar. Jetzt rein ins Vergnügen und am Hang wieder paar Meter hoch 



, die einem ganz schön den Schwung nehmen, bevor man über die Wurzeln seitlich rutschend wieder runter muss. Die Anlieger könnten auch etwas größer sein - zu eng. Da muss nachgebessert werden, sonst wär es ja 100% Mega.

10er-Karte gekauft und fast oben fängt es zu nieseln an 



 - da wird's feucht im Schritt 



. Oh mei. Max und ich (Team Hanzz-Treiber) schauen uns an. "Wenn ma scho da sind, fahren ma noch mal". Aber die Wurzeln von eben werden zur Mutprobe. Das Holz ist auch schlagartig nass. Max hält kurz und schaut. Ich fahr gar runter und panier meine Reifen mit Lehmsand. Max kommt nach und haut sich noch schnell den Drop links runter 



.






Dann hoch und, das war's eben für heute. Gut, nur zweieinhalb Abfahrten gehabt 



, aber Hauptsache noch aufgetaucht, Gravity-Bikepark-Saison 2012 eröffnet, mitm Hanzz im Dreck gespielt, tolle Leute getroffen, neue Feder in der Fox 36 (richtig) getestet und und und 



. Sachen packen und dann machen sich die drei VW T5 wieder auf 





. (Leiden Sie unter Statussymptome? )






Der Sonntag dann wieder Hammer 



. Nur eine Kleinigkeit: Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht? Die Stunde fehlt irgendwie 



. Am Vormittag bekommt das Bike noch die "letzte Ölung" 



. Am Nachmittag trifft sich die Waldstein-Crew am Parkplatz in Zell. Regelrecht heiß auf brennende Waden geht's auf und gleich hoch zum Waldstein. Nachdem Sven noch das Geschleife abgestellt hat geht es wieder Meter für Meter hoch. Hui in der Sonne schön warm 



. Eingebogen auf den H/N-Weg ...






... strampeln wir der Schüssel entgegen. Immer wieder spannend: Der Weg wird immer durchsetzter, Wurzelstufen & Co und dem Ende immer näher natürlich immer steiler. Für die zwei Fitten kein Hindernis ... aber am Anfang der Saison brennt's wenigstens auch 



.






"das Leben ist schön" 










Den Teufelstisch von hinten angegriffen. Dann kann es ja los gehen mit Agent D.






























Man merkt er ist öfters hier, er hat es im Blut ...






... und biegt ab, um noch den Stein ...






... mit zu nehmen.






Dann auf, Agent S.










































Er weist noch auf den Stein hin. Doch dran vorbei, wie ich später auch. Mal wieder zum hundertstausenden Mal vergessen.






Dann geht's runter. Für mich auf einmal nicht zu schnell. Die Gabel sackt dauern ab 



. Ach neeeeee, das kennen wir ja schon 



. Am See ist es windig und eine Menschenmenge ist unterwegs. So viele, dass wir einen Gruppen-Nose-Wheele machen 



. Währen wir nicht so bekloppt, wären wir einfach ineinander gefahren - und den Knoten hätten wir auch noch hingebracht 



. Auf dem Wasser machen sich sogar die Windsurfer auf.






Das nächste Mal wollen wir mal vom Weißenstädter See aus starten und mal wieder im Hintergrund die Richtung Rudolphstein / Schneeberg einschlagen.


Da sagen wir: "Jaaaaaaaaaa" 










Ja Fritzz, du kannst mit deiner lädierten Gabel in der Sonne relaxen und die Aussicht auf Rudolphstein, Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf genießen, denn ...






... auch Andere haben nen Defekt. Entweder das Laufrad auf dem H-Weg runter aufgearbeitet oder auf dem anspruchsvollen See-Rund-Weg 



.






Überflüssige, gebrochene Speichen erst mal raus und etwas stabilisiert. Eiert halt bisschen.






Ja, wer runter will, muss auch wieder hoch 



. Vor allem, wo doch oben der leckere Cappu wartet 



.






Die letzten Meter kosten noch mal Körner. Aber dann in der Sonne nen leckeren Cappu genießen 



, die Herren genehmigen sich noch einen Käsekuchen und ich mein erstes Eis des Jahres 






. Hmmmmmmmmmm 



.






*War heute mal wieder "EINFACH GEIL" *



​


----------



## sepalot (26. März 2012)

ach Jörg, ich seh schon, der Feldberg muss auch noch befahren werder - das Jahr ist denk ich jetzt schon wieder zu kurz 

Barbara, dann war es ja kein Wunder, dass es so schönes Wetter war. Alles Liebe zum Burzeltag noch nachträglich


----------



## barbarissima (27. März 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> ach Jörg, ich seh schon, der Feldberg muss auch noch befahren werder - das Jahr ist denk ich jetzt schon wieder zu kurz
> 
> Barbara, dann war es ja kein Wunder, dass es so schönes Wetter war. Alles Liebe zum Burzeltag noch nachträglich


 
Danke schön  Und am 25. März ist eigentlich immer schönes Wetter  Das kannst du gleich mal vormerken für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Cortina (28. März 2012)

*So, dank Spuri, Bärbel, Jörg und Sepi hat nun auch mein Browser endlich nach zwei Tagen die Bilderseite geladen 

......hallo wir sind hier in Italien, da geht eben alles etwas langsamer 

Schöne Bilder macht Lust auf mehr *


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2012)

Dann lade halt mal ein, dann bringen wir die Bilder mit


----------



## Cortina (28. März 2012)

Einladen häääää 

Jeder der mich kennt weiß wo ich wohne und der Schlüssel liegt unter der Fußmatte, einfach vorbeikommen reicht 

Du braucht wohl ne extra Einladung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (28. März 2012)

mein sommerurlaub is gerettet


----------



## barbarissima (28. März 2012)

Bis gerade war ich auch noch unschlüssig, wo ich im Sommer hin soll


----------



## xerto (28. März 2012)

guido wir kommen

frage:

wieviel gibt dein weinkeller her?
ist dein kühlschrank voll?
kann ich meine oma mitbringen?


----------



## Beorn (28. März 2012)

Gibts bei Dir auch Babysitterservice?


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2012)

Kann ich meinen Kater mitbringen


----------



## barbarissima (28. März 2012)

Der kommt doch am nächsten Morgen sowieso von ganz alleine


----------



## Cortina (28. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann ich meinen Kater mitbringen


Den musst Du dir erarbeiten 



Beorn schrieb:


> Gibts bei Dir auch Babysitterservice?


Kommt aufs Baby an 



xerto schrieb:


> frage:
> 
> wieviel gibt dein weinkeller her?
> ist dein kühlschrank voll?
> kann ich meine oma mitbringen?



sehr viel
kühlschrank ??????
Definitiv NEIN



barbarissima schrieb:


> Bis gerade war ich auch noch unschlüssig, wo ich im Sommer hin soll



überleg Dir das gut, wir nehmen Dich beim Wort 



dusi schrieb:


> mein sommerurlaub is gerettet


Bier gibts hier keins.

Falls ich zur dieser Zeit nicht da sein sollte findet Ihr mich am Lago und bitte alles so verlassen wie vorgfunden


----------



## beuze1 (29. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> und bitte alles so verlassen wie vorgfunden




*Hab ich doch das letzte Mal gemacht *


----------



## kubitix (29. März 2012)

Sach mal Beuze,

wir waren das aber nicht oder? Also ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht mehr daran erinnern, also ich weiß nich, also sagen wir mal so die 5 Liter Raboso könnten die zu Geächtnislü......, also ne, also, ehrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

der herr und meister hat noch gar nicht moniert , dass im falschen fred diskutiert wird ...


----------



## beuze1 (29. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> 5 Liter Raboso


*Ich trink nie wieder soviel Roten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




kubitix schrieb:


> wir waren das aber nicht oder?



*Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wart Ihr denn da.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kubitix (29. März 2012)

hat einer Keks gerufen?


----------



## idworker (30. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> hat einer Keks gerufen?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2012)

*In und um Oranienburg - Teil 1*
Meine Woche in Oranienburg hat bis einschließlich Mittwoch ja richtig wettertechnisch gepasst.
Der Donnerstag war dann eher Shoppingtauglich - aber das war halb so schlimm.
Schließlich habe ich in den 3 Tagen genüssliche Touren getätigt & vieles zu sehen bekommen.
In 3 Teilen möchte ich Euch etwas "teilhaben" lassen.
Fangen wir sinnigerweise mal mit der Tour vom Montag an:
Ich nahm mir vor zunächst die Stadt etwas zu erkunden.
Die anderen beiden Tage sollte es ans Wasser / in den Wald gehen.
Aber auch schon am Montag waren Wege abseits des Asphaltes drin.
Doch der Reihe nach.
Als erstes Ziel ging es vom Stadtrand zum Schloss Oranienburg 



Dies liegt nach dem verlegen der Straßenführung wieder recht 
ruhig und noch dazu am Wasser



Ob das meine Preisklasse war kann ich nicht sagen - die Tour war 
noch zu frisch & ich hatte noch keinen richtigen Appetit



Gleich in der Nähe des Schlosses



Aber irgendwie noch nicht wirklich gut belegt....



Da viel mir mitten in der Stadt zunächst etwas auf.



Und dann etwas ein - wohl eine Art "Pflichtbesuch"
in Oranienburg / Sachsenhausen



Das ehemalige Lager Sachsenhausen - 
erst Nazi-KL (heute sagt man KZ) - dann NKWD Lager (russischer Geheimdienst)



Das einzig "gute" für Biker ist - man kann um das ganze Gelände herum fahren & sieht so auch wirklich einiges mehr, 
als es die offizielle Gedenkstätte hergibt.



So zum Beispiel eines der 3 Massengräber - 
welche von Zeiten nach 1945 stammen - also dann auf Konto des NKWD gehen.



Und wie schon gesagt ist es waldig / sandig dort hinter dem Lager bzw.
auf der gegenüberliegenden Seiten vom Haupteingang gesehen



Man findet auch noch genug Spuren im Wald - hier ehemals befestigte 
Schützenstellungen / Laufgräben



Hinter dem Lager







Die Stelle im Wäldchen nennt man "An der Düne" - warum wohl 



Sandig war es jedenfalls auch genug 
Da kam mir die alte, ehrwürdige Schleuse vor dem alten 
Klinkerhafen genau richtig.



Ein Einheimischer Bauarbeiter gab mir noch den Tipp - das dort noch weitere Bauwerke / Gedenkstätten zu finden wären.
So fand ich erst die alte SS-Brotbackstube.



Am Kanal - aber auch wieder am Waldrand - wie man es sieht (die Bäckerei wäre jetzt rechts)



Kurz danach diese Gedenktafeln die an einen ehemaligen Schießstand & an die dortigen Klinkerwerke / den Klinkerhafen erinnern.
Dort sollten die Steine für das geplante Germania produziert & 
nach Berlin verschifft werden.



Originalbaracke auf dem ehemaligen Schießstand-Gelände



Klinkerhafen - man beachte die 3 knöchernden Figuren am Uferrand



Das soll erst einmal genug sein. 
Morgen wird es nicht ganz so tragisch (geschichtlich gesehen)
Aber neben Wald und Wasser ist Oranienburg eben stark mit Geschichte belastet. Ich glaube in keiner einzigen Stadt werden / wurden so viele Blingänger gefunden.
Auch in den Wäldern - erst vor 4 Wochen hat man wieder eine entschärft. Stand sogar bei uns 
(in Frankfurt in der Gazette) - o.k. Schluss für Heute 




PS: 
Der Onkel Bauarbeiter war so freundlich mich auf die Baustelle zu lassen. Das alte/ehemalige Offizierscasino auf dem 
Gelände zwischen Landes-Polizeischule und Gedenkstätte 
Sachsenhausen.
Ein Teil wird gerade saniert (der dem Foto abgewandte).
Ob alles restauriert wird - konnte mir der Gute nicht abschließend 
verraten. Er meinte jedoch - es könnte auch in 2 Teilen - also neu/alt
stehen gelassen werden. Zum besseren Vergleich. Nun gut.




*Fortsetzung folgt - mit etwas mehr Natur - versprochen.*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. März 2012)

Tolle Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (31. März 2012)

spuri ist aus dem winterschlaf heraus und wieder unterwegs!

rock on Frankfurt/Oder


super fotos und nette Geschichts- und landschaftslehre


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2012)

Hey Spuri, topp  Bin auf Teil 2 gespannt Deiner Oranienburg Trilogie .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. März 2012)

*In und um Oranienburg - Teil 2*

Nachdem der erste Ausfahrtstag ja mehr dem Stadtzentrum galt,
sollte es nun (Dienstag) mehr in die Natur gehen.
Also gleich andere Richtung raus - nach Schmachtenhagen.
Zur groben Orientierung - ihr seht viel Wald und auch etwas an Wasser 



Da ich nicht dem Radweg an der Bundesstraße verfallen - sondern
brav im Wald unterwegs war - fand ich auch das 3. und letzte 
Massengrab in der Nähe von Schmachtenhagen.



Ich war um 1992 letztmalig in diesem Waldgebiet - da standen dort noch gespenstig und ungeordnet diverse Holzkreuze in Wald.
Heutzutage ist alles schon etwas Offizieller 



Aber genug Geschichte - es ruft der Wald! 
Und der ist hier etwas hügelig (auf Fotos immer schlecht zu sehen) 
Für Spuri schon fast ein Höhentraining. 



Die Natur weiß genau - wie sie mir eine Freude machen kann.
Daher hat sich das Wasser hier vor ein paar etlichen Jahren einen natürlichen Lauf geschaffen.



Ich  es - so mitten im Wald.



Irgendwann kam ich dann in der Ortschaft Schmachtenhagen heraus.



Hier hat sich der örtliche Verschönerungsverein um 
18Hundertirgendwas etwas einfallen lassen. 
Eine kleine Insel - die ausschließlich über eine Holzbrücke zu erreichen ist - mitten im Ort. 



Aber da ja nicht Ortschaften auf dem Programm standen ging es auch
sogleich wieder zurück in Wald. 
In einem kleinem Bogen sozusagen halbwegs zurück.
Grobe Richtung Friedrichsthal - über Grabowsee.



Doch Stopp - schon wieder ein Laufgraben? 
Unerschrocken wurde das Bike wie in Winnetou II gesehen sogleich niedergelegt.



Mit der Erkundung wurde umgehend, und vor Allem unerschrocken begonnen. 



 Entwarnung - wieder der Lauf der Natur - nur diesmal Breiter, Größer, Schöner. 



Nachdem das geklärt war - konnte auch angstfrei weiter gebikt werden.
Kurz vor dem Grabowsee grüßte dann dieser seltsame Kamerad.
Eine Mischung aus Schornstein und Feuermeldeturm. 



Ich fand ein ganzes, leerstehendes Kasernengelände mitten im Wald 
und unmittelbar am Grabowsee gelegen vor. 
Letzte Nutzung augenscheinlich Russisch. 
Die dort eingesetzten Dobermänner & Rottweiler verhinderten in meinem Falle sehr erfolgreich weitere Erkundungen. 
Also gings weiter zum Grabowsee - hier gleich 2x  in voller Pracht. 







Um anschließend über den angrenzenden Kanal (und damit wieder 
nach Oranienburg) zu kommen - hätte hier noch vor Kurzem der Fährmann gewartet. 



Zum Glück tut es seit kurzem wieder die Brücke - wer weiß was für ein Kapuzenmann mich sonst auf das andere Ufer hätte bringen wollen.
Ich glaube ich sehe zu viele Horrorfilme. 



Hier geht es letztlich rüber - der Kanal geht auf der einen Seite bis zur gestern erwähnten/gezeigten Schleuse in Oranienburg 
(am Klinkerhafen vorbei)



Man kann hier schön auswählen - Radweg oder Wiesenweg 



Am Klinkerhafen (diesmal von der anderen Seite kommend) fand ich dann an einer ausgedienten Eisenbahnbrücke diesen Unterstand für 
ganz schlechtes Wetter.  



Da ich am Kanal weiter ja schon wieder an der Schleuse Oranienburg 
angekommen wäre, entschied ich mich hinter der Brücke den Gleisen 
entlang quer durch den Wald zu fahren.
Erschreckend wie durchzogen dieser Wald hier von alten Stellungen 
& Laufgräben ist.  
Leider kommen diese wieder mal nicht so gut zur Geltung auf Fotos.



Dennoch - vorwärts und nicht vergessen - oder so ähnlich...



Sahen mich der Förster - oder dort noch ansässige Partisanen- bald nur noch von hinten. 



Irgendwann kam ich mitten in einem Gewerbegebiet wieder zurück in die Zivilisation. 
Auffallend war dort dann noch diese alte Laderampe.
Ich möchte lieber nicht wissen wer/was da damals so alles ankam. 







So kam ich letztlich wieder ins Stadtgebiet zurück - und wusste alsbald,
um den Rahmen muss ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen. 




Wieder ging ein schöner Bike-Nachmittag zu Ende. 
Es blieb vor dem Abendbrot-Hunger noch die Vorfreude auf eine
 letzte Tour am Mittwoch. Diese kommt sicher am Anfang der Woche 
in Bildern zu Euch - Morgen heißt es Daumen drücken für einen 
Kumpel beim Halbmarathon in Berlin!
Ich denke nicht, dass ich dann Abends noch Lust hege. 

Also Euch einen schönen Sonntag - bis bald, der Spuri.


----------



## Cortina (1. April 2012)

WOW da war aber jemand fleißig 

Das Lesen von Spuris Beiträgen dauert etwas länger weil ich immer auf der Karte schauen muß wo die Reise hingeht 

Du bist in Ecken unterwegs die sich meinen Geographiekentnissen komplet entziehen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Wieder tolle Fotos! 

Und das Bike ist auch klasse, wie viele Kilometer hat das drauf`?


----------



## sepalot (1. April 2012)

Soderla, heute ist Sonntag. Da schläft man doch gerne mal so lang man kann. Zumindest meistens 



. Doch heute geht es mal mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen raus 



. Kurz vor 6 Uhr klingelt der Wecker und ein paar Minuten später geht es raus 



. Nach dem wolkigen, windigen Allerlei von gestern - heute ganz klar, was aber erst mal zur Folge hat, dass der Eiskratzer ran muss 



. Aber auch wirklich nur die Frontscheibe. Warum nicht die Heckscheibe? 








​ 
Die Sonne ist gerade am aufgehen und erstrahlt die ersten Höhenlagen des Fichtelgebirges.




​ 
Von -1°C ging's runter auf -6°C 



. Kein Problem! CUBE-Bommelmütze als Ausrüstungs+ 



. Es kann los gehen!




​ 
Am Bullheadhouse brennt auch schon das erste Licht.




​ 
Die Gäste müssen dann auch erst mal kratzen. Als ich später heim bin, war noch immer alles gefroren.




​ 
Da geht's hin!


​ 
Gestern hat es auch im unteren Bereich etwas gezuckert und auch sonst sind in so "Dauerschattenstellen" noch die Schneeanhäufungen und so manche Eisplatte läst den Pedaltritt im ersten Moment verpuffen 



.




​ 
So langsam kommt die Sonne um die Ecke.




​ 
Da oben ist der "Gute Morgen" schon angekommen.




​ 
Um so weiter man in die "Höhenlagen" kommt um so mehr hat man es mit dem Winter zu tun. Durch gefährliche Gletscherfelder muss ich - jeder Zeit kann ich in eine der heimtückischen Spalten verschwinden ...




​ 
... vor allem die Gletscherzungen mit ihren Überhängen können einen ins eiskalte Schmelzwasser stürzen lassen und davon treiben. Jeder Schritt muss mit Bedacht gemacht werden. 








​ 
Na gut, es ist früh am Morgen, die Nacht war kurz und ich bin wahrscheinlich noch im Land der Träume für so manchen Bruchteil von Sekunden 



. ​ 
In Bayreuth hat es gestern immer mal paar Spritzer vom Himmel gehauen, hier oben etwas geflockt. Es schaut nur so aus, doch die Schneedecke ist sehr löchrig und vielleicht nen mm dick.


​ 




​ 
Es schaut dunstiger aus, als es ist. Auf dem Bild schwach im Bildmittelpunkt der Vulkankegel des Rauen Kulm.




​ 
Skifahren auf der Südseite ist keine gute Idee mehr, es sei denn man würde nach Freerideskiing das Downhillskiing erfinden 



.




​ 
Der Anfang der Downhillstrecke mit Lifttrasse.


​ 
Es hat gut -7°C, aber es hat sich gelohnt 









! Weitsicht über viele Kilometer, tolles Licht und vor allem die Ruhe. Keine Menschenseele, nur der Vogelgesang 



².




​ 
Sind die wohl für den ganzen Puderzucker verantwortlich? Hatten die heute Nacht ihren Spaß? 








​ 
Leider ein bisschen kalt jetzt zum Hinsetzen und dabei die Aussicht zu genießen.




​ 
Jetzt kann die Sonne einem schon ins Gesicht scheinen.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Der doch schon fast schneefrei Schneeberg saugt die ersten Sonnenstrahlen des Tages auf.




​ 
Nördlich des Fichtelgebirges - Richtung Hof ist es noch diesig. Der Waldstein grenzt die Wetterlage ab.




​ 
Weiter westlich der Frankenwald ... hier scheint den Leuten, soweit schon wach, die Sonne ins Gesicht.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Da war doch noch jemand. Ein Tourenskigeher starte die Fahrt ins Tal (Nordpiste). Doch alles Eis. Es krachte nur ...




​ 
... und man hat ihn noch gehört, als er unten in Bischofsgrün ankam.




​ 




​ 
Wie eine Eidechse versucht sich das Hanzz an einem Felsen in der Sonne zu wärmen.


​ 




​ 
Die DH-Strecke ist doch noch größten Teils mit Schnee voll. So probier ich doch den sog. 5*-DH. Oben mit etwas höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad, da der Weg doch gut gezuckert ist. Dann ist der Weg mehr mit gefrorenem Blätterwerk ...




​ 
... und ist eigentlich voll lustig. Die Blätter stehen alle Aufrecht gen Himmel, wie aufgestellte Haare.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Der untere Teil ist eigentlich sehr schön zu fahren und macht richtig Laune 















.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 


​ 




​ 
Der Winter zu diesem Zeitpunkt: Wie ein Verkehrsunfall, man will nicht hinsehen, aber man kann nicht wegsehen 



.




​ 
War ein schöner Ride 



. Die Sonne ist auch unten angekommen und so langsam treibt es auch die Leute raus, da kann ich ja dann wieder heim 



. Zeug ins Auto und noch schnell beim Peter im Bullheadhouse nach einem Cappuccino gefragt und das wärmende Getränk genossen 



. Aber das nächste Mal doch bitte wieder mit warmer Luft.




​ 

Wollt die Woche eignetlich auch mal kurz runter zum Lago - doch das Wetter scheint im Moment zu unsicher.​


----------



## beuze1 (1. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> *Aber auch wirklich nur die Frontscheibe. Warum nicht die Heckscheibe?*



Klugseisser ein
*Die Frontscheibe ist im Gegensatz zur Heckscheibe flach, da setzt sich natürlich mehr Feuchtigkeit ab, die dann gefriert 
*Klugseisser aus

*Wie immer ein sehr ausführlicher Bericht, bei dem nicht ein Baum zu kurz Kamm und alles in gewohnter hoher sepalot Qualität *


----------



## fatz (1. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Klugseisser ein
> *Die Frontscheibe ist im Gegensatz zur Heckscheibe flach, da setzt sich natürlich mehr Feuchtigkeit ab, die dann gefriert
> *Klugseisser aus


da hast ganz knallhart daneben geschiess.. aeh! getroffen.
die heckscheibe gefriert nicht so leicht, weil die mehr waermestrahlung (nachts kommt
keine von oben) abkriegt. deswegen ist auch die frontscheibe meines landys meist noch
frei, wenn andre schon kratzen.


----------



## icube (1. April 2012)

@barbarissima die Dt Swiss Gabel kommt sehr gut in dem ams  

Gruß icube


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. April 2012)

@Sepalot: Mensch, bei euch  ist ja noch Winter  ... gut, dass Du Dich von den Temperaturen nicht abschrecken lässt.

@Beuze, Fatz: Ich glaube ja das ganze verhält sich so, weil er ne Heckscheibenheizung hat, die er angemacht hat .

Wir haben heute auch ne Runde bei dem schönen Wetter gedreht. Über Wallbach und Wörsdorf ging es Richtung Idstein.




Der Hexenturm.




Und unser Schloss .




Ne ganze Weile haben wir dann in der Eisdiele gesessen und die Sonne genossen. Im Gegensatz zum Fichtelgebirge hatte es hier durchaus 18 °C in der Sonne (gute 10 °C im Wald).

Über die Rosenkippel ging es dann zurück nach Görsroth.




War ne schöne Tour ...




... und das Eis war dann auch am Ende verdient: 25km / 750 hm.

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (1. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> die heckscheibe gefriert nicht so leicht, weil die mehr waermestrahlung (nachts kommt
> keine von oben) abkriegt.



*öhm, waermestrahlung, nachts, im freien, *



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute auch ne Runde bei dem schönen Wetter gedreht.



*So weit bin ich heute gar nicht gekommen, mir war nach dem Packen schon warm 




Und nachdem ich mein Päckchen geschnürt hatte.




War das Ergebnis zu meiner Zufriedenheit.




Danach standen noch aufwendige Tour Vorbereitungen und anstrengendes mentales Training auf dem Programm.




Dann kann's ja morgen los gehen!
*


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Danach standen noch aufwendige Tour Vorbereitungen und anstrengendes mentales Training auf dem Programm.
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=102_0128kgbwy.jpg
> 
> ...



Ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder von heute Beuze ? Beeeuuuuuzeeeee ?  .... hmm, schläft noch .


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2012)

Fleißig fleißig seid Ihr alle 

Beuze wo soll´s hingehen und denk bitte ans abmelden, für eventl. aufkommende Kosten der Suchtrupps wirst Du in Zukunft bezahlen müssen 

4kg mit dem ganzen Gerödel  der Rucksack wiegt doch schon zwei Kilo....ach soooooo....Du hast die ganzen Sachen angezogen und nur die Ersatz Batterien und Unterhosen in den Rucksack gepackt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (2. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *öhm, waermestrahlung, nachts, im freien, *


na klar. ein bissl hast immer, wenn's ueber -273°C hat. nur von oben kommt halt nix,
weil da nix ist, was grossartig strahlen kann.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. April 2012)

Tolle Bilder!!

Endlich Ferien, da kann's mit XMS wieder weitergehen!


----------



## kubitix (2. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *So weit bin ich heute gar nicht gekommen, mir war nach dem Packen schon warm
> 
> 
> 
> *



Prima Beuze dann kann´s ja wirklich Morgen losgehen, *ABER*,

wo sind die Gläser?, wo ist der Vino Tinto, die wolltest Du doch diesmal mitbringen. Äh Btw. wo geht´s eigentlich hin? Nur falls du den Wein doch noch einpackst und wir vielleicht dazukommen wollen, könnten, dürften.

Stefan


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. April 2012)

Sind auf jeden Fall nach einer eeetwas größeren Tour aus.


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> na klar. ein bissl hast immer, wenn's ueber -273°C


*hüstel* -273*,15* °C *hüstel*


fatz schrieb:


> hat. nur von oben kommt halt nix,
> weil da nix ist, was grossartig strahlen kann.


 
Fatz, die Genauigkeit hätte ich als Chemiker schonmal von nem Physiker erwartet .


----------



## cytrax (2. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *hüstel* -273*,15* °C *hüstel*
> 
> 
> Fatz, die Genauigkeit hätte ich als Chemiker schonmal von nem Physiker erwartet .



Glatt 0° Kelvin  is leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (2. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *hüstel* -273*,15* °C *hüstel*
> Fatz, die Genauigkeit hätte ich als Chemiker schonmal von nem Physiker erwartet .


wieso hab ich gewusst, dass das kommt? 

aber ganz ehrlich, wenn du -273°C schaffst bist du schon ganz froh. da friert dann auch 
ganz sicher jede scheibe an.



cytrax schrieb:


> Glatt 0° Kelvin  is leichter


echt? damit haett der beuze vermutlich ned viel anfangen koennen.


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2012)

@ Eiskratzfachbeauftragte: Warum so ne Scheibe friert und so ist schon klar - war keine "richtige" Frage  - aber danke ! Bringen wir noch eine Schwierigkeitsstufe ins Spiel: Am Vortag war das Auto bei gleichen Temperaturen in anderer Fahrtrichtung gestanden. Da war nur die Heckscheibe angefroren . Die Häuserzeilen sind "Windkanäle".

@ Beuze: Sorry für die Bäume, aber bei uns kommt man selbst auf den obersten Höhenlagen leider nicht so über die Baumgrenze . Aber das Katalogisieren der heimischen Bäume ist eine undankbare Mamutaufgabe und ich seh mich dazu nicht in der Lage . Und wo geht es hin? Wir sind gespannt auf dei Bilder !



Heute ist es irgendwie so grau draußen 




. Nach Stunden kann ich mich doch mal aufraffen. Und nach dem ich am Vormittag tanken war, kann ich mir heute nur ne Hausrunde leisten 



. 

Ich wollt eigentlich nur bisschen auf dem Radweg rumeiern, doch dann fuhr ich spontan erst mal in die andere Richtung 



 und letztlich war ich dann auf der höchsten Erhebung auf dem Bayreuther Stadtgebiet. Dem Eichelberg mit seinem Hochbehälter (hier gibt's sogar gepflasterte Felder 



).






Dieses Wolkenallerlei hat mich heute irgendwie nicht antreiben können. Der Blick Richtung Fichtelgebirge ist ja noch grauslicher. 





















Von hier oben hat man einen großartigen Panoramablick über Bayreuth 



. Und für beuze mal ohne viele Bäume .




Für den Spuri gibts natürlich auch immer mal was (leider waren am Wald beim Hufschmied heute keine zu sehen und währen sowieso beim Handyabsturz weg gewesen): Am Ponyhof in Fürsetz lassen es die Pferde krachen und sie haben sich "zum fressen gern" - aber für einen Ponyhof, gibt's gar kein Pony 



.




Jo mei - die Osterlämmchen am Lindenhof ... scheeeeeeee! 








Leider haben sich ein paar Bilder verabschiedet, da sich das Handy aufgehängt hat 



, als ich die Touraufzeichnung beenden wollte. Kurz vor zu Hause musste ich dann doch noch mal nen schönen Trail bespielen 



 (man, es wundert mich echt immer wieder, wie wendig das Hanzz ist 



, bei ständigen, schnellen Richtungswechseln auf dem schmalen Pfad - da geht es nur immer mal ganz knapp mit dem breiten Lenker aus 



).​


----------



## Dämon__ (2. April 2012)

> Heute ist es irgendwie so grau draußen . Nach Stunden kann ich mich doch mal aufraffen. Und nach dem ich am Vormittag tanken war, kann ich mir heute nur ne Hausrunde leisten .


War es hier im Tecklenburger Land auch, bin aber trotzdem eine Runde gefahren und habe ein paar schone Trails entdeckt.


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2012)

Nach einem eher faulen Wochenende schicke ich mal wieder ein dickes *SAUBER * an alle Bilderposter. Ohne irgendwas dafür zu tun wissen wir jetzt, wie es in und um Oranienburg aussieht, dass der Sepi noch mal im Schnee gespielt hat und dass der Jörg anscheinend doch noch ein paar Trails im Wald gefunden hat  
Und nicht zuletzt wissen wir jetzt, was Beuze alles dabei hat, wenn er sich in den Sattel schwingt  Wahrscheinlich hat er den ganzen Krempel immer dabei  Da kann dann von Regenguss bis Badestrand und verirren im Gelände alles passieren. Beuze muss nur den Rucksack öffnen und das passende Utensil rauskramen 

*@icube*
Danke schön


----------



## frankowitsch (2. April 2012)

Servus zusammen,

Ich bin ja leider nicht so gut beim Fotografieren, denn das Anhalten zum Bilder knipsen bringe ich leider immer nicht übers Herz. Dazu macht das Fahren leider immer zu viel Spaß 
Aber trotzdem habe ich auch mal wieder mein "Cube in Motion" gebracht, allerdings in Form von wirklich bewegten Bildern  Vielleicht gefällt es euch ja trotzdem auch wenn es eine Bilderfolge von ca. 30 fps ist, statt starren Momenten.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39647110"]Let the Season Begin on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> Für den Spuri gibts natürlich auch immer mal was


  + tolle Fotos Sepi! 
Joerg und Tina natürlich ebenso - und der Film vom frankowitsch...



Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Wieder tolle Fotos! Und das Bike ist auch klasse, wie viele Kilometer hat das drauf`?


 Da ich die Tacho auch mal aus versehen Tausche (beide baugleich) und dann im Wechsel fahre - kann ich es nicht soooo genau sagen.
Geht in die dritte Bikesaison.....schätze so um die 2000-2500 km. 



Cortina schrieb:


> Du bist in Ecken unterwegs die sich meinen Geographiekentnissen komplet entziehen


 Meinen ja leider eigentlich auch. 
Aber dank Kanälen, Fliessen und stillgelegten Eisenbahnstrecken konnte ich mir das Geld für ein Navi wieder sparen....



barbarissima schrieb:


> ...Ohne irgendwas dafür zu tun wissen wir jetzt, wie es in und um Oranienburg aussieht...


 ja, fast. Daher nun zur Abrundung den letzten Teil der 3 tollen Tage.
Ach ja - cortina - ist nur um den Lehnitz-See und im Wald bei Schmachtenhagen (war auch schon im Teil 2) - da brauchst nicht viel nachsehen! 

*In und um Oranienburg - Teil 3 (Ende)*

Nachdem ich am Tag 2 eigentlich schon um den Lehnitz-See wollte, 
aber doch gleich Richtung Schmachtenhagen in den Wald bin - 
wurde dieses Vorhaben nun endlich am 3. Tag realisiert!
Auf ging es bei bestem Bikewetter es zu einer genüsslichen Tour um 
den See - mitten in der Stadt.
Zufahrt von der Bundesstraße aus.



Die Bedienung vom Eiscafe machte noch den Frühjahrsputz - 
Der Name des Cafes ist ein kleiner Gag für die Insider. 



Blick vom Ost Uferbereich Lehnitz-See



Beim "Umrunden"



Von der anderen Ufer-Seite



Mit dem Fully wäre ich vielleicht schwach geworden - so nicht! 



Zufluss zum See 



Was mich erstaunt - das Wasser hat augenscheinlich "Trinflaschenqualität" 



Aha - der Zufluss heisst also Sintgraben und anderes Wissenswertes....



Hinten der See - im Vordergrund der ja schon bekannte Kanal 
am Ortseingang von Oranienburg (Schleuse, Klinkerhafen usw.) 



Leider sagt mir die bekannte Brücke - ich bin schon rum. 
Nur knappe 8 km.  Kein wirkliches Tageswerk.



Also musste der Wald zwischen Oranienburg, Grabowsee & Schmachtenhagen noch etwas herhalten. 



Ach daher sagt man "Lichtung"  - weil da hinten Licht am Ende des Tunnels ist. 



Sorry - konnte mich nicht entscheiden - welches Besser wirkt. 



Die stillgelegte Strecke mitten im Wald wieder gefunden!
Bin ihr ja schon an der Rampe im Industriegebiet & an der Klinkerhafenbrücke begegnet. 
Hinter mir gesehen sind die Gleise schon entfernt - 
so wird bald nix mehr an den ehemaligen Bahnbetrieb erinnern. 



Nach einigem hin & her + kreuz und quer in besagtem Wald,
kam mir diese Raststelle an der neuen Grabowseebrücke gerade recht.



Endlich mal wieder ein wenig sitzen....



Gut Kapitän - ich gebe Dir ganze 5 Minuten Vorsprung! 



Nachdem ich das Schiff an der Schleuse wieder eingeholt hatte &
interessiert den Schleuservorgang beobachtete 
(ist Schleusen nicht illegal?) - ruhte ich mich noch 40 Minuten einfach 
so in der schön warmen Nachmittagssonne von der Tour aus. 



*Fazit:*
*Oranienburg = *
*viel Geschichte, viel Wald, viel Wasser, viel Spaß! *

Vielleicht ist ja jemand aus der Ecke und kann etwas "ergänzen"
 Spuri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (3. April 2012)

Entgegen aller Erwartungen kam doch heute wieder die Sonne vorbei. Ja, und von Anfang an 



. Also geht es heute zum Kornberg und die Sonne lacht. Auf den Epic-Trail 



 kann man sich nur freuen 



.
Bike verstaut. Der Bus fährt ab. Halt nach meinem Fahrplan 



.


Nach den Feuchtsteinen kommt die Geröllzone.






Steinmännchen kenn ich ja, aber hier ein Schnee-Stein-Männchen 



. 






Aber nicht nur Trailriding ... auch die Aufmerksamkeit für die Natur bleibt 



.






Die Ruine Hirschstein ist erreicht ...






... und wenn sich das Bike in der Sonne wärmen kann ...






... kann ich das auch 



, bei bestem Panoramablick und angenehm warmen Sonnenstrahlen um die Mittagszeit 



.






Richtung Kössaine.






Richtung Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf.






Mit geht es in der Sonne, wie vorhin der Eidechse - boombastisch 



!


Ja, der Akku ist leer, die Speicherkarte voll 



. Da bleibt nur noch der Weg abwärts.






Mit dem Hanzz war ich hier noch nicht, aber es passt wie die Faust aufs Auge hier 



.






Wer na hier die ganzen Felsbrocken verteilt hat, auch ...






... immer auf den Wegen.






Ab Höhe Wackelstein wird der Trail zur reinen Flowstrecke 



.


















Leider war die Speicherkarte zu schnell voll 



. Eins zwei Aufnahmen hätte ich noch gerne gemacht 



. Aber das was ich habe passt auch. Aber es währe eine gute Ergänzung und Abrundung gewesen 



. Es ist und bleibt der schönste und längste zusammenhängende Singletrail in Oberfranken 









.

Bilder sinds "weinger" ... heute war die Videolust dran.​


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> ​



Das Bild gefällt mir besonders gut .

@Spuri: Ich sehe, Du hast die Zeit gut genutzt .


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. April 2012)

Tolle Bilder tolles Bikes das wird Spaß machen


----------



## Asko (4. April 2012)

Nochmal ne kleine Tour heute bevor das schlechte Wetter kommt


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

noch von gestern  ... schade, das die Karte voll war 

http://video.mpora.com/watch/znesi8i2X/hd/


----------



## kaktusflo (4. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> noch von gestern  ... schade, das die Karte voll war
> 
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/znesi8i2X/hd/


 

Wir wollen mehr outtakes sehen 
Sieht nach ner tollen bike-Gegend aus


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Wir wollen mehr outtakes sehen
> Sieht nach ner tollen bike-Gegend aus


 
ja ja, Schadenfreude ist die schönste Freude 

gibt nur noch ein Outtake, von der Treppe, da falsch angefahren und einer ist bei 3:27 gut kaschiert (der Ast hat mir voll eins auf den Helm gegeben - der war dann etwas verrutscht). Sonst ist nix passiert


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. April 2012)

Tolles Video Respekt!


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2012)

*@Sepi 

*


----------



## xerto (4. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> noch von gestern  ... schade, das die Karte voll war
> 
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/znesi8i2X/hd/



hi sepi ein toles video...

auch die musik gefällt mir.  

ich nehme die bewegung der kamera sehr schnell und damit unruhig wahr. vieleicht ein bißchen langsamer beim rund schwenken. 

sepi, spuri, beuze und co. 

wir sollten mal ein buch veröffentlichen.

"cube rollt durch deutschland!

oder

cubianer on the road

oder

......

wenn ihr einen manager braucht, all right here is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> cubianer on the road


 
neeeee straße ist langweilig - OFFroad


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. April 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> sepi, spuri, beuze und co.
> wir sollten mal ein buch veröffentlichen.
> "cube rollt durch deutschland!


 
 Komisch - so ein ähnlicher Vorschlag kam erst gestern per Mail von einem Kumpel. Also tolle Bilder wären sicher drin.
Schade nur - die einzelnen Beiträge musste ich wegen der Begrenzung der Speicherkapazität hier leider durch löschen der Bilder "verstümmeln".
Sicher liegen die dazugehörigen Fotos noch irgendwo unsortiert auf einer Festplatte. Aber das wieder zusammenfimmeln? 
Ich glaube da fehlt mir über die Jahre die Erinnerung. 

@sepi - video kill the Fotostar....oder so ähnlich- wenn Du nicht bald
aufhörst mit Deinen Videos  
unsere Fotos dermaßen in den Hintergrund zu stellen - 
verbanne ich Dich umgehend in einen eigenen Video-Fred. 
Hex - Hex 

BTW: Mir hat die "actionreiche" Szene genau bei 1:48 min so gut gefallen - die habe ich gleich mal nachgeahmt. 
Ich denke das mache ich nun bis Ostern noch mehrfach!
Und das Beste - diese Bikerübung ist sogar Schlechtwettertauglich! 
In diesem Sinne - Happy Eastern aus dem Easten!


----------



## fatz (4. April 2012)

@sepi:
ned schlecht. ich find's nur ein bissl zu lang. wenn du's auf die haelfte zusammenschneidest isses 
doppelt so gut.
kannst du den (horizontalen) bild-stabi ausschalten? wenn ja dann mach das vor den schwenks, dann 
ruckeln die nicht so.

noch was zu deiner gabel: ist die nicht ein bissl soft? an den stufen bis ja schon fast am anschlag.
was macht die denn, wenn's du mal laufen laesst?


----------



## buschhase (4. April 2012)

Wie heißen denn die beiden Lieder? Entweder war ich blind oder du hast es nicht verraten im Video.

Ansonsten schließ ich mich an: Langsamer schwenken. Gabel bisl härter. Gemütliches, angenehm zu schauendes Video. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## OIRAM (4. April 2012)

*@ sepi

Mal ne ganz andere art ein Bike Video zu präsentieren...
Mir hats gut gefallen...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> @sepi:
> kannst du den (horizontalen) bild-stabi ausschalten? wenn ja dann mach das vor den schwenks, dann
> ruckeln die nicht so.


 
oh man, klar - das muss ich ausprobieren (das geht and em Objektiv)  warum sagst mir das jetzt erst


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @sepi - video kill the Fotostar....oder so ähnlich- wenn Du nicht bald
> aufhörst mit Deinen Videos
> unsere Fotos dermaßen in den Hintergrund zu stellen -
> verbanne ich Dich umgehend in einen eigenen Video-Fred.
> Hex - Hex


 
keine Angst, solang ich das immer selber in One-Men-Action machen muss, mach ich das nicht so oft (in dem Ausmaß). Ist schon dass Selbstfotografieren anstrengend, aber das Filmen erst. Hast a ganze Speicherkarte voll für paar Minuten und das Hin- und Hergerenne. Bin an dem Tag insg. den Berg 3 mal hoch und hab die dreifache Strecke gebraucht und doch, ich denk 2h gebraucht und war nur 1x oben .

Verbannung abgewehrt, du hast vergessen drei Mal schwarzer Kater zu erwähnen


----------



## OIRAM (4. April 2012)

*Ich war in den letzten Tagen auch ein wenig in der Heimat unterwegs...

Vorbei an der shopping mall...





um zur ~23 km entfernten Spaßhalde zu gelangen...





oben angekommen...





bei der Heimfahrt an Schloss Heessen vorbei...





Die besonderheiten dieses Schlosses: die Grundmauern stehen seid dem 14.Jahrhundert auf massiven Eichenpfählen, welche unter dem Grundwasserspiegel stecken und somit die Jahrhunderte unbeschadet überstanden haben. 
Und 2008 wurde hier der Kinofilm "Die wilden Hühner" gedreht.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## fatz (4. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> oh man, klar - das muss ich ausprobieren (das geht and em Objektiv)  warum sagst mir das jetzt erst



ja mei, wie heisst's bei den softwerkern immer: rtfm

und schau mal ob's da softwaremaessig auch noch was ausschalten kannst....
was isses fuer eine cam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (4. April 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Die besonderheiten dieses Schlosses: die Grundmauern stehen seid dem 14.Jahrhundert auf massiven Eichenpfählen, welche unter dem Grundwasserspiegel stecken und somit die Jahrhunderte unbeschadet überstanden haben.
> Und 2008 wurde hier der Kinofilm "Die wilden Hühner" gedreht.
> ...



Dir ist bekannt das Eichenholz wenn es im Wasser liegt immer härter wird 
ähm der Film? Ist das ein Porno???


----------



## Beorn (4. April 2012)

Sehr entspanntes Video! Was wäre einer aus deiner Ecke ohne ein Biersche! Was wars für eins? An der Stelle in der Sonne mit nem bier hättst mich nur schwer wieder wachgekriegt


----------



## OIRAM (4. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Dir ist bekannt das Eichenholz wenn es im Wasser liegt immer härter wird
> ähm der Film? Ist das ein Porno???



Ich hab se da nich reingekloppt.
Und ob die das im 14 Jahrhundert schon gemerkt haben, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.
Die wilden Hühner = Porno ... 
Entweder bist Du zu jung oder zu alt, für den Film... 
Und ne Tochter im passenden alter haste wohl auch nicht...
Definitiv brau man den Geist nicht bemühen...
Nur zurücklehnen und ...


----------



## OIRAM (4. April 2012)

*


Dämon schrieb:



			Dir ist bekannt das Eichenholz wenn es im Wasser liegt immer härter wird 
ähm der Film? Ist das ein Porno??? 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich hab se da nich reingekloppt.
Und ob die das im 14 Jahrhundert schon gemerkt haben, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.
Die wilden Hühner = Porno ... 
Entweder bist Du zu jung oder zu alt, für den Film... 
Und ne Tochter im passenden alter haste wohl auch nicht...
Definitiv brau man den Geist nicht bemühen...
Nur zurücklehnen und ... *


----------



## Dämon__ (4. April 2012)

dann wahrscheinlich zu alt...


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

@fatz:  ... ist ne Canon Eos 550D ... mal guck, ob die Software noch was hergibt.

@beorn: das Bierland Franken  ... war aber nur ein "gepanschtes" - ein Radler - sorgt für den nötigen flüssigen Fahrstil ohne todesmutig zu sein 

@buschase: 1. Lied "Citizen Cope - Bullet And A Target" und 2. Lied "MAP feat. Keny Arkana - Appelle moi camarade"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> @fatz:  ... ist ne Canon Eos 550D ... mal guck, ob die Software noch was hergibt.



da geht sicher was. bei meiner panasonic gh1 kannst die stabis getrennt ausschalten.
quer hab ich zum filmen eigentlich immer aus.


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> ähm der Film? Ist das ein Porno???



Irgendwie lag mir diese Frage auch auf der Tastatur


----------



## Cortina (5. April 2012)

Es heißt zwar Cube in *Motion* aber über diese Art der Bewegung sollten wir hier nicht weiter diskutieren


----------



## sepalot (5. April 2012)

in Motion ... ja ja PdS war scho schön 












​


----------



## sepalot (5. April 2012)

Nach dem ich von Morgens bis frühen Nachmittag darauf gewartet habe, dass das "schlechte Wetter" endlich mal vorbeischaut 



 - war aber nix 



 - wurde es mir zu bunt und ich machte mich auf 



. Aber etwas misstrauisch war ich doch, da es so dauergrau ist 



. Also nicht weit weg - quasi vor der Haustür, für einen möglichen geordneten, schnellen Rückzug 



. So ging's auf in den Studentenwald - ein bisschen Flowen und noch ein Video probieren 



.​ 
Von der Bank ein Blick über die Koppel vom Hufschmied. Zwei Pferde für *Spuri*, dank max. 55mm Zoom zum Suchen für die Osterfeiertage 




​ 
Das Foto musste nachgeholt werden, da das letzte Mal ja das Handy daheim ausgestiegen ist und das Bild mit weg war 



. Leider heute keine Sonne 



.




​ 
Ab auf den Trail des Finsterenweiherbaches 



.




​ 




​ 
Auf und ab im richtigen Rhythmus 



.




​ 




​ 









​ 
Es grünt 



.







​ 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39849790"]Studentenwald-Flow-Bach-Trail on Vimeo[/ame]​ 
.​


----------



## Hardrian (5. April 2012)

Moin,
hier bei uns in den Rhone Alpes (Frankreich/Grenoble) war am 1.April Wochenende eine Veranstaltung von Cube.
Die ich wirklich sehr gelungen und kreativ fand. 
Die erste Teilstrecke mussten die Teilnehmer auf Ski oder Board absolvieren, den zweiten Teil per Bike. 
Gemessen wurde die gesammtzeit, also mit wechsel.
Wirklich viele Cube-Bikes wahren nicht dabei (ich habe selbst keins wahrgenommen), ist aber wohl auch mehr als Werbung zu verstehen, denn hier sind die Specialized Marktführer (glaub ich).
Wenn es einen interessiert, hier der Link zu einen Video.
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btcVw4yzfOE
*


----------



## Silvermoon (6. April 2012)

*@sepalot*

Deine Fotostories und Videos sind ja immer . Schau sie mir immer wieder gerne an (das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen hier bei "Cube in Motion" )
Aber, sag mal, du legst doch garantiert das doppelte und dreifache an Wegstrecke zurück, oder? Kamera aufstellen, ausrichten, losfahren, zurückfahren, alles drauf - super - und wenn nicht, noch mal von vorne..... Da biste ja ständig am hin- und hertrippeln  
Aber, wie man sieht, lohnt sich dieser Aufwand! 
Das Ergebnis sind diese sehr schönen und unterhaltsamen Tour-Fotostories  

Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden


----------



## LaCarolina (6. April 2012)

Schönes Video Sepalot 
Solche schönen Waldtrails hätte ich hier auch gerne.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Schönes Video Sepalot


 
 Du hast es so gewollt sepi - "3x schwarzer Kater!!!!" 
Täuscht es - ich habe so den Eindruck Du wirst zunehmend (noch) besser...
Auf jeden Fall mal ein genialer Einstieg - wie bei einem Kampf-Jet. 
Bremsen - check, Antriebseinheit - check....
 Ich schaue es gleich noch einmal....

PS: Mein Tochter die Spurille (6) meinte gerade - Papa Du hast tolle Musikl an.....
      Stimmt also auch! Irgendwie hatte ich ein Flashback nach Oranienburg....


----------



## beuze1 (6. April 2012)

*reloaded
Sonntag...*


*So weit bin ich heute gar nicht gekommen, mir war nach dem Packen schon warm 




Und nachdem ich mein Päckchen geschnürt hatte.




War das Ergebnis zu meiner Zufriedenheit.




Danach standen noch aufwendige Tour Vorbereitungen und anstrengendes mentales Training auf dem Programm.




Dann kann's ja morgen los gehen!*

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			Ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder von heute Beuze ? Beeeuuuuuzeeeee ?  .... hmm, schläft noch .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




Cortina schrieb:



			Beuze wo soll´s hingehen und denk bitte ans abmelden, für eventl. aufkommende Kosten der Suchtrupps wirst Du in Zukunft bezahlen müssen 

4kg mit dem ganzen Gerödel  der Rucksack wiegt doch schon zwei Kilo....ach soooooo....Du hast die ganzen Sachen angezogen und nur die Ersatz Batterien und Unterhosen in den Rucksack gepackt 

Grüße
Guido
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




kubitix schrieb:



			Prima Beuze dann kann´s ja wirklich Morgen losgehen, ABER,

wo sind die Gläser?, wo ist der Vino Tinto, die wolltest Du doch diesmal mitbringen. Äh Btw. wo geht´s eigentlich hin? Nur falls du den Wein doch noch einpackst und wir vielleicht dazukommen wollen, könnten, dürften.

Stefan
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> *Sieht auf jeden Fall nach einer eeetwas größeren Tour aus. *



*Ja dann,*
*
Montag...*

*7 Uhr..2°+.., I dont like Mondays




Ferien, da hat man Platz am Bahnhof.




Und im Zug.




Kaum 1,5 Std. später steh ich schon am Startplatz.




Da Geislingen morgens um halb zehn wahrscheinlich soviel zu bieten hat wie abends um halb zehn mach ich mich bald aus dem Kessel auf in die Höhen.












Von oben ganz nett.




Und die Aussichten für den weiteren Verlauf sind nicht schlecht.








Nach hoch kommt? Richtig! Runter.








Pause vor dem nächsten Aufstieg.




Aller Mühe Wert, Traumplätzchen hoch auf der Alb.












Schauen und Staunen ob der schönen Gegend.




Weiter gehts vom Feinsten, was die Alb zu bieten hat.




Naturlandschaft, soweit das Auge schauen kann.




















Der Vorwärtsdrang wird immer wieder unterbrochen.




Auf der Alb soll's ja wieder Bären& Lauch geben?




Oder war's Bärlauch??




Kilometerweit geht es so dahin.








Spielwiese Alb.








Des Tages Ziel in Sichtweite,




windet sich noch ein Serpentinen-Trail ins Tal hinunter.








Der mich erst kurz vor der bescheidenen Hütte auf einen Fahrweg entläßt.




Während das Cube erst noch ein Sonnenbad nimmt,




flüchte ich mich ziemlich fertig gleich ins Bad.




Um anschließend noch ein karges (sportgerechtes) Mahl einzunehmen.



*
*
Dienstag...*

*Nach ruhiger Nacht und üppigen Frühstück beginnt der neue Tag mit einem kleinen Spatziergang, das Cube ist noch nicht ganz wach.








Aber jeder Steig hat mal ein Ende.




Und oben ist einfach besser.



*



sepalot schrieb:


> *@ Beuze: Sorry für die Bäume,  Aber das Katalogisieren der heimischen Bäume ist eine undankbare Mamutaufgabe *​



*Wem sagst Du das, ich nehm auch nur noch besondere Exemplare auf.
Am Wegesrand gesehen.
















Weiter gehts.




Ich erreiche einen schön gelegenen (Drachen) Startplatz mit Anlauframpe.




Hoch über einem gepflegten Tal.




Und beschließe das Tal bis zur nächsten Felsnadel zu überfliegen, mit reichlich Anlauf..




Stürze ich mich mutig ins Luftige Vergnügen.




Leider passierte mir bei der recht schwierigen Landung auf diesem Felsen,




ein kleines Missgeschick, und mein Foto stürzte ca. 50m über diesen Felsen ab und löste dabei den eingebauten Selbstzerstörungs- Mechanismus aus. Das ist das letzte Bild meiner neu gekauften Kamera,
nachdem beim neulichen Landgang mit Cap.kubitix schon eine zerstört wurde.




Kurz darauf erschien auch noch ein selbst ernannter Natur& Greifvogel Schützer und es entwickelte sich eine interessante wenn auch kontroverse Diskussion zwischen uns. Deren Wortlaut ich jetzt hier nicht wiedergeben möchte, aber soviel sei verraten...Ich hab meine Speicherkarte wieder gefunden! 

Für den weiteren Verlauf musste also das Handy herhalten.




Viele Wege führen über die Alb.




Und durch konseqeunte Vermeidung dieses Weges,




Gelangt man auch an die wirklichen Perlen der Alb.




z.b. 400hm anspruchsvolle Singeltrailabfahrt zu diesem Dorf.




Trailbrücke,




oder Tunnelfahrt.




Hier ist vieles möglich.




Das Tagesziel ist erreicht.


















*

*
Mittwoch...*

*Auch der 3 Tag beginnt mit einem kräftigen Anstieg, zur Burg im Hintergrund.




Baustelle, oder war Christo schon vor mir da?




Auf jeden Fall 10000 Jahre vor mir da waren die Bewohner dieser 46m langen Höhle.




Da muss ich wieder Strecke machen.




Denn wie auch ohne Brille zu sehen.




Macht das Wetter einen Buckel, wie der Schwabe sagt.




Schnell noch eine kleine Pause.




Speicher füllen.




Doch schon bald werde ich unter ein Vordach gezwungen.


*



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und nicht zuletzt wissen wir jetzt, was Beuze alles dabei hat, wenn er sich in den Sattel schwingt  Wahrscheinlich hat er den ganzen Krempel immer dabei  Da kann dann von Regenguss bis Badestrand und verirren im Gelände alles passieren. Beuze muss nur den Rucksack öffnen und das passende Utensil rauskramen *



*Und das ist auch gut so! 
Regenklamotten an.




Es kann weiter gehen.




Die nächste Singeltrail-Abfahrt steht an.












Glücklich unten angekommen.




Aber weder Louise, Clara, noch Berta waren zu Hause, und mit GUSTAV M wollte ich nix zu tun haben.




So ging es zügig weiter, natürlich hoch.












Der Blick zurück durch ein Naturfenster zeigt es deutlich,




Es geht wieder abwärts.








Nur um an diesem schönen Platz wieder die Kurve zu machen und wieder aufzusteigen auf die Höhe.








Unter Zuhilfenahme aller verfügbaren technischen Hilfsmittel, wie Stufen und Leitern




Nach nur 168km/5000Hm taucht völlig unerwartet plötzlich das Ende der Tour auf.




Das standesgemäss natürlich nochmal eine feine Abfahrt ist.




Die praktischerweise direkt in der Tigerwäsche endet.








So fein gemacht, können wir mit gutem Gewissen die Heimreise antreten.






*
*
Ende...*

*Mein besonderes Dankeschön geht an den Biker Flo, dem ich zum allergrößten Teil diese einmalige Tour zu verdanken hab, guter Job.


So, das war meine kleine Geschichte zu Ostern, wird auch langsam wieder Zeit zu packen. Sonntag gehts schließlich in die Alpen.*
.
Noch was zur 2m Regel in BaWü: die meisten Trails waren deutlich länger..
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (6. April 2012)

Heute mußte ich raus. Egal wie schlecht das Wetter also gings los:

  Nein, das WoMo hat mit mir nix zu tun (leider oder glücklicher Weise)





  Und das Wetter war wirklich erbärmlich trübe





  Wann nochmal ist Ostern ? 





  Die in Europa einzigartige Holzbrücke, die 1955 nach den Originalplänen 
von 1778 neu aufgebaut wurde. Einzigartig, da sie bei der Spannweite 
keinen Mittelpfeiler hat und somit dem Hochwasser der Murg standhalten 
konnte.






  Wo der wohl hinführt ?





  Memo an mich selbst: Netter Badeplatz für den Sommer




  Ich hoffe das sind die letzten Grüße des Winters...




  Nach wie vor trübe Aussichten: Die Staumauer ist kaum auszumachen..








  So, das wars mal von mir heute. Wie immer nix besonderes.
  Und die Ironie des Ganzen: jetzt scheint die Sonne.

  In diesem Sinne, schöne Ostern und viele Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## kubitix (6. April 2012)

unser Beuze,

fährt die Alb-ra, wolltest du nicht ins Vinschgau?

Sehr schöner Bericht einer Alb Überquerung. Tolle Aufnahmen, nur mußt doch nicht jedesmal deinen Fotoapparat zerstören. Kost doch Geld.

Stefan


----------



## Beorn (6. April 2012)

Ja Beuze, da haste kurz vor meiner alten Heimat aufgehört! Ich hab grade richtig Heimweh nachm Albtrauf gekriegt! Biste immer schön dem 1er Weg nach oder hast Du Varianten eingebaut? Wenn Du in RT weitermachen willst, ab da bis zum Dreifürstenstein kenn ich mich recht gut aus.

Viel Spaß in den Alpen!


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (6. April 2012)

Hey Beuze,
coole Story, klasse Bilder! Ich bin entzückt  Nach deiner Fotostory komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass ich da auch unbedingt mal hin muss  

@Little Boomer
beeindruckend, dass du dich bei dem Wetter aufs Rad gesetzt hast  Und dann auch noch das Forum mit Bildern beglückt


----------



## kaktusflo (6. April 2012)

Hey Beuze,

klasse Tour  tolle Bilder  ... vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Nerverider (6. April 2012)

Hey Beuze,

Ja schön, dass es dir gefallen hat. Toller Bericht auch, mit schönen Fotos. Wenn ich die sehe, könnt ich die Tour grad auch mal wieder fahren..

Viele Grüße, Flo.


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2012)

*Ja Mensch Beuze, hätteste was gesagt, dann hätte ich dir am Geislinger Bahnhof hinterher gewunken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das ist gar nicht so weit weg von mir 

 Und das ein oder andere Plätzchen kam mir auch durchaus bekannt vor, wobei mir die Trails größtenteils unbekannt waren 

*
*Die Bilder sind allererste Sahne 

 *

*PS: Hoffentlich hast du in den Alpen besseres Wetter 

*


----------



## xerto (7. April 2012)

hi beuze super bilder...

ich hätte dir in bad urach zuwinken können...


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2012)

*Das Blöde an Beuzes Geschichte ist, es gibt irgendwie so **gar nichts worüber man lästern könnte  Na gut, bis auf die Kamera ... es war natürlich schon eine echte Meisterleistung, das nagelneue Teil gleich mal den Berg runter zu werfen  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (7. April 2012)

@Silvermoon: Dank dir - ist ja schön, wenn es gefällt . Ja, die Mühe ist es meist wert. Auwändig sind halt die Videos, da hat man tatsächlich schon mal die 3fache Wegstrecke. Dann ist eigentlich nur noch recht "anstrengend" die Frontaufnahmen. Aber die 10 Bilder am Stück-Funktion hilft da schon, dann was raus zu suchen . Meist macht man das dann naicht auf 100 verschiedene Stellen sondern eher etwas zusammenliegend. Und im Zweifelsfall gibts dann halt auch mal kein Bild ... mach dafür ab und zu mal Touren ganz ohne Fotozeugs und fahr nur .

@LaCarolina: Man begehrt immer das, was man nicht hat (hohe Berge mit langen Abfahrten oder Aussicht über den Wäldern und und und). Aber wenn ich es nur 200m zum Mittelmeer hätte, dann würde mir das nicht ganz so weh tun .

@Spuri: ha ha ... zum schwarzen Kater hat aber jetzt der Rest gefehlt . Besser? Na man übt halt. Ist wie beim Fahrradfahren oder Fotografieren, durch ständige Wiederholung sitzen die Griffe . 

@Beuze: Sehr schicke Tour  ... guter Trailanteil  ... würde mir auch Spaß machen. Dem Baum würd ich aber nicht so nahe kommen oder länger dort verweilen . Das schaut ja aus. Aber das mit den Wegwerf- oder Einwegfotoapparaten hast du noch nicht ganz verstanden .


----------



## LaCarolina (7. April 2012)

Naja, ich kann mich nicht beschweren, hab die Berge quasi vor der Haustür, nur eben nicht diese saftgrünen Laubwälder


----------



## andi_tool (8. April 2012)

superklasse beuze!

Geislingen liegt wirklich genial gut für Biker. Ab und zu bin ich auch mal dort.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. April 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann mich nicht beschweren, hab die Berge quasi vor der Haustür, nur eben nicht diese saftgrünen Laubwälder


Wasser, Berge, schönes Wetter....besser ist es, wenn Du Dich nicht beschwerst! 
Hier war heute früh alles Weiß vom Schnee 
Aber dank Beuze & LittleBoomer ging der Vormittag ja bildreich schnell rum  

@Beuze - Halteschlaufe benutzen! 
Und ganz nebenbei, wie oft habe ich Dir gesagt, lass nichts am Tatort liegen.....irgendwann schnappen sie Dich.


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. April 2012)

Es sind zwar nur 3 °C, aber in der Sonne ist es dann doch ganz angenehm.






spurhalter schrieb:


> Hier war heute früh alles Weiß vom Schnee


Au weia Spuri. Extra für Dich: Hier kannst Du ja ein wenig Sonne tanken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




Macht sich gut im Sonnenschein .




Ach ja, meine SudPins ... mein Schienbein hat immer noch höchsten Respekt vor denen .




Nähe Wallbach.




Blick übers Haubental Richtung Rosenkippel und Großer Feldberg.




Es war heute nur ne Minirunde, aber trotzdem schön.

Gruß an Alle


----------



## LaCarolina (8. April 2012)

Spuri, ich halt ja schon die Klappe 

Das war die Tour von heute, Montes de Málaga, so um die 24 Grad, insgesamt 42 km, 775 positive HM

und hinter mir läuft das Meer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (8. April 2012)

*Ich wünsche mal ein paar Bilder mehr. 
Wir haben seit kurzem ne 32 Mbit/s DSL Leitung. 
Bis hierhin nicht schlecht, was da so an Bildern, von Euch gekommen ist. 

War heut auch AKTIV...









bei bestem Wetter.

Frohe Ostern, schöne Grüsse, Mario
*


----------



## sepalot (8. April 2012)

Gestern Früh aufgewacht: "WTF! Es hat geschneit" 



. Heute Früh: Sonne und kein Schnee 



, aber kalt bei 1°C 



. Aber ab Mittag dann meist wieder grau und auch nicht wärmer, wie 5°C.

Ab 700 Meter Schnee. Ab 800 Meter geschlossene Schneedecke im Fichtelgebirge. So schaut es dann am Ochsenkopfgipfel aus:












Talstation Fleckl:






Und auf dem Schneeberg? Natürlich Schnee 



. Am Waldstein und am Weißenstädter See ist nichts zu sehn.






Am Abend hat mich dann der Würfel trotzdem noch überredet mal raus zu gehen 



. Mit dem Osterhasen musste noch ein Wörtchen geredet werden ... aber zu dieser Stund muss man ihn zu Hause besuchen 



. So langsam knipst einer das Licht aus.






Ich bin auf der richtigen Spur ... ganz eindeutig 



!






Auch die Sophie am Berg hat die Lichter ausgemacht. Licht aus ...






... Spot an.






Aber der Fuchs gerade wollte so gar nicht weichen 



 - bissl unheimlich so allein und diese leuchtenden Augen und der war auch 3m groß 



. Also ab durch die Mitte (aber der hat sich bestimmt das Gleiche gedacht 



).






Da geht einem ein Licht auf.


















Dann ist es auch schon vorbei.












FROHE OSTERN​


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. April 2012)

Respekt Sepi ... das Du noch Abends raus bist.

Mich kriegt heute keiner auf's Rad raus. Webcam Aufnahme Feldberg:




Wird auch wieder wärmer.


----------



## Silvermoon (9. April 2012)

*Tour durch das Rodensteiner Land*

Der Morgen des gestrigen Ostersonntags...
...blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein... die Temperaturen, naja.... um es schmeichelnd zu umschreiben ein wenig frisch 
Aber egal, da hinten muss ich hin und spätestens bei den bevorstehenden Anstiegen wird´s mir schon noch warm 





Wieder mal beim "wie-komm-ich-da-hin-Weg" ein wenig rumexperimentiert und einen neuen, mir noch völlig unbekannten Weg gefahren. Sah anfangs auch sehr vielversprechend aus - entpuppte sich aber schnell als Rückweg der Holzmacher. Es ging steil nach oben (was man auf dem Foto nicht so sehen kann), tiefe Furchen und herumliegende Äste machten eine Weiterfahrt unmöglich. Also, hieß die Devise "wer sein Bike liebt - der schiebt!"  - oben kam ich dann wieder auf einen markierten Forstweg (den ich auch noch nicht kannte)
...im übrigen war es mir nach dieser Kraxeltour gut warm 






Auf dem Weg fand ich dann diverse Sitzgelegenheiten... eine von um 18hundert-weiß-ich-nicht-mehr-was, zum Gedenken eines gewissen Adolfs (auf der Gedenktafel stand "Adolfssitz" - wer auch immer das war )





...und dann noch eine urige Sitzgruppe






Stückel weiter kam ich dann auf die Nonroder Höhe mit den Zwölf Aposteln




1810 hatten die 2 Besitzer der beiden oberen Gehöfte Nonrods 12 Hainbuchen im Oval gepflanzt, um im Schatten der Bäume die wunderbare Aussicht über die Odenwaldhöhen bis ins Rhein-Main-Gebiet genießen zu können. Die Hälfte des alten Baumbestands wurde Opfer vom Zahn der Zeit und starb ab, und auch die andere Hälfte war, trotz Verjüngung durch Rückschnitt 1998, nicht mehr zu retten. Daraufhin pflanzte man 12 neue Hainbuchen....


Blick auf das Lichtenberger Schloss 
de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Lichtenberg_(Hessen)






Weiter geht es... hoch zum Gleitschirm-Startplatz oberhalb von Erlau

​



... zumindest hätten sie ja mal den roten Teppich zur Feier des Tages ausrollen können 

...von hier oben hat man eine sensationelle Aussicht auf Erlau/Fränkisch-Crumbach und Umgebung 






Mein Ziel aber ist noch nicht erreicht. Viele Wege führen zur Ruine Rodenstein und immer wieder kommt man aus dem Staunen nicht heraus, wie viele Felsen und Steine hier so rumliegen.... am Wegesrand .... im Wald... Die Crumbacher sind echt steinreich 






Nach einem schönen langen Singletrail, spuckt dieser einen direkt oberhalb der Ruine Rodenstein heraus 





...im Inneren der Anlage





...das Haupteingangstor der Burg





...durch diesen Sandstein-Torbogen gelangt man in eine Art Innenhof der Anlage





... und so soll die Burganlage Rodenstein einmal ausgesehen haben...damals...





Viele Sagen und Geschichten über den Burgherren und andere Geistergeschöpfe aus dem Rodensteiner Land werden erzählt und noch heute sollen sie ihr Unwesen treiben 


www.ruine-rodenstein.de/startseite/startseite.html
​Burgfräulein Silvermoon und ihr treuer Begleiter Würfelchen "Türkiss" ...​




.... beenden hiermit ihren Ostersonntagsausflug und sind bereit für neue Tourenabenteuer 



​


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. April 2012)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2012)

..find´ich auch . tour zu, bzw. um burg rodenstein is super  !!


----------



## andi_tool (9. April 2012)

schöne Bilder Silvermoon....

Der Odenwald ist aber auch ein schönes Bike-Revier. Ich war vor 2 Jahren (damals noch mit meinem Stumpjumper) mit einem Bekannten für 3 Tage im Odenwald und hätte durchaus Lust, mal wieder da hinzufahren...


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. April 2012)

Schöne und interessante Fotos. Danke Silvermoon 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## LaCarolina (9. April 2012)

Schöne Eindrücke Silvermoon 

Hach, und Dein Stereo in weiss und türkis


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2012)

Die "Lagostheniker" sind zurück, zumindest der italienische Teil 

Super Fotos und wilkommen in der Gemeinde (ist ein Insider ) Silvermoon 

Da ist man mal drei Tage weg und schon fährt der Beuze ne Transalb aber vielleicht erklären wir Ihm mal daß das Transalp heißt 

Wenigstens hatte LaCarolina warmes Wetter, auf die Italiener ist kein verlass mehr, am Lago wars ganz schön zapfig 
Da ist kein großer Unterschied mehr zwischen Taunus und Lago, OK wir hatten die Temperaturen auf 1400m 

Ich geh jetzt mal Fotos sortieren, ganz so viele sinds leider nicht geworden, fatz hat immer Bewegtbilder gemacht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2012)

Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder .


----------



## kubitix (10. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wenigstens hatte LaCarolina warmes Wetter, auf die Italiener ist kein verlass mehr, am Lago wars ganz schön zapfig



Moin mein Lieber,

aufgetaut? Ich denke mal Ago ist aber schön braun geworden. Beim nächsten mal wird´s besser (das Wetter), wir sind schon am packen.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2012)

*Ja Ja Ago war ganz braun, vom Schlamm im Garten 

In Treviso hats die ganze Zeit geregnet am Lago nur Samstag morgen,
Sonne haben wir genug abbekommen, fatz und ich hatten jeden Abend eine rote Birne....OK...nicht nur von der Sonne 

Am Donnerstag Abend wurde erst mal das Basecamp aufgebaut...




...um dann am nächsten Tag bei schönstem Wetter zur Bocca dei Fortini aufzubrechen.




Ganz relaxed die ersten Trails genießen....




...um dann weiter unten Gas zu geben.




Samstag morgens hats geregnet und mittags gings zum Spielen nach Arco,
leider ohne Standbilder, bewegte folgen dann noch 

Sonntag gings auf den Monte Stivo...



....aber ohne Fleiß kein Preis...




Oben angekommen...man war ich fertig 




Gestern gings dann Richtung San Giovanni um dann einen meiner Lieblingstrails zu nehmen 

Ja wo isser denn...




Da isser ja
















Frei nach dem Motto von fatz, steil ist g..., noch steiler ist noch g...er
schlugen wir uns so durch.

Steil genug 




Neee langweilig 




Wie immer liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte 

Alles in allem super Spaßtage auch wenn mir fatz fast mein italienisches Memmen-Image versaut hätte 

Der Hans Dampf hat gedampft, ob er allerdings so viel besser ist als der FatAlbert oder andere Reifen kann ich nicht sagen, die Trails waren zu steil und mit Laub und Schotter versetzt, Bremsen zwecklos 

Fazit:
105 km
4165 hm
....und ne Menge Gaudi 


Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (10. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Fazit:
> 105 km
> 4165 hm
> ....und ne Menge Gaudi *



Ich kommentiere das jetzt mal net alder, komm du mir nach Hause.

 Auf jeden Fall mal Prima, das es Wettertechnisch noch halbwegs geklappt hat. Von dem anderen wollen wir jetzt gar nicht reden.

Stefan

PS: Du weißt ja rischtisch schön ist´s am Lago nur wenn wir da sind (also das Wetter)


----------



## LaCarolina (10. April 2012)

Klasse, ich muss das auch irgendwann mal machen, schon allein die Aussicht auf den See...

Die 105 km gehen ja, aber die hm , aua-Waden


----------



## Silvermoon (10. April 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> schöne Bilder Silvermoon....
> 
> Der Odenwald ist aber auch ein schönes Bike-Revier. Ich war vor 2 Jahren (damals noch mit meinem Stumpjumper) mit einem Bekannten für 3 Tage im Odenwald und hätte durchaus Lust, mal wieder da hinzufahren...



Jaaaaa, im Odenwald ist es auch sehr schön 
Inzwischen gibt es hier auch einige ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken im Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald
www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de
....gefahren bin ich die allerdings noch nicht, hab ich mir aber für diese Saison vorgenommen 

Und nachdem ich hier in der Vergangenheit immer fleißig mitgelesen und die tollen Bilder bewundert hatte, wollte ich bei *"Cube in Motion"* auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben .
Freut mich, wenn euch mein Ostersonntagsausflug mit meinem Würfelchen "Türkiss" gefallen hat


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2012)

Ja, ich wusste, dass dieser Tag kommen wird. Letzter Urlaubstag heute 




. Morgen gehen wir wieder schaffen 



. Also wollen wir den Tag heute richtig genießen. Erst mal gaaaaaaanz gemütlich Frühstücken und einen Cappu inhalieren 



. Dabei dann Wetter und Webcams auschecken, denn heute ist das Wetter nicht sooo gut vorhergesagt. Doch der Blick aus dem Fenster und aufs Thermometer lässt gutes erahnen 



.​ 
Das Los hat heute der Frankenwald gezogen. Um so weiter man Richtung Nordwesten (Landkreis Kronach) kommt, um so mehr Sonne und um so wärmer. Bei dem Wetter kann's los gehen - das Thermometer zeigt schon 16°C an 



.




​ 
Dann schrauben wir uns doch nach oben. Das Schiefergestein strahlt die Wärme der Sonne zurück - echt schön angenehm 



.




​ 
Hier betritt man einen sog. geschützten Landschaftsbestandteil ...




​ 
... anscheinend so geschützt, dass man den Pfosten des Schildes nicht installieren darf 



. Also an die Felswand lehnen 



.




​ 
Der Schiefer ist brüchig. Aufpassen, die Stücke können ganz schön scharf sein 



 und dann heißt es Stein gegen Luft 



 und schneiden wie die Schere Papier 



.




​ 
Immer weiter gehst hoch.




​ 
Und schon kann man über das Rodachtal (Tal der Wilden Rodach) blicken 



. Im goldenen Herbst bin ich auf der Anderen Talseite unterwegs gewesen und hab die geparkten Flöße der Rodach gesehen: *KLICK MICH!*




​ 
Herrlich. Erst mal die Aussicht bei Sonne genießen 



.




​ 
Dann noch mehr Sonne laden, bis die Akkus voll sind 



.




​ 
Infotafeln lesen (zum Vergrößern anklicken).


​ 

Hmmm ... weiter rauf und rüber nach Steinwiesen oder auf den Geotrail abwärts? Blöde Frage! 








​ 
Die haben ja die Hütte erneuert und lädt zum Verweilen ein 



.




​ 




​ 
Von da hat man auch eine tolle Aussicht 



 ...




​ 
... Richtung Kronach.




​ 
Eine Mords Theke haben se da hingezimmert 



. Aber ich kann noch so oft draufhauen, keiner bringt ne Erfrischung 





















.




​ 
Den Trail direkt vor der Hütte bin ich noch nicht runter ... schaut aber ganz spaßig aus 



. Also runter - entlang der Seilbahn 



.




​ 
Und rein ins Vergnügen 



.​ 




​ 




​ 
Scharf rum ums Eck.




​ 
Und bloß keinen Fahrfehler, sonst geht's auf direktestem Weg nach unten 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Schöne Engstellen und Aussetzungen im Pfad - immer wieder.




​ 




​ 




​ 

Im unteren Teil schon schön flowig 



 und teilweise schmäler als der Lenker 



. Endet aber dann auf halbem Aufstiegsweg. Also noch mal hoch und noch den bekannten Pfad nicht weit von der Hütte, bis ganz runter.







​ 

Ne, nen Abstecher will ich nicht machen. Und Namen gibt's: Wurst... ?!? 








​ 
Schnurstracks runter, die Wellen weggepumpt ("... pump it up ..."), sonst fliegt man, dann abbremsen und rum um die Spitzkehre, wieder Fahrt aufnehmen und übern Weg ins Treppen-Set und weiter Trailen 



.







​ 
Also die Spitzkehre genommen und weiter geht's ...




​ 
... schwup die wupp ...




​ 




​ 
... über die Treppen und die letzten Meter bergab auf dem Trail genießen 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Raus aus dem Wald auf den Radweg und die Jacke kann wieder weg. Sonne und warm 






.




​ 
Es geht zurück - 20°C hat es Millerweile 



.




​ 
Daheim noch schon auf der sonnigen Terasse Kaffee getrunken.​


----------



## xerto (10. April 2012)

wow tolle bilder 

da gibt es nix zu mäkeln 

weiter so


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2012)

*Actionbilder am Abend - erqickend und labend **

** Hat meine Oma schon immer gesagt **

** Und sie hatte recht **

**Es ist doch immer wieder entspannend, zu sehen, was die Anderen so auf den Trails getrieben haben und was es vor allem für schöne Trails am Lago und im Frankenwald gibt 

*

*Werde meine Bilder morgen nachliefern. Ich muss erst mal nachschauen, ob das Material überhaupt zur Veröffentlichung taugt 

 Vielleicht hier schon mal das Pausenfoto. Letzte Stärkung, bevor es den Braunenberg hoch geht 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (10. April 2012)

ähm schon erschöpft, 



 bevor es den berg hoch geht? 

kleine hilfe gefällig  



hat bei jan (ullrich) auch geholfen


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2012)

Das war rein prophylaktisch  Und weil ich Schokoriegel so gerne mag


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das war rein prophylaktisch  Und weil ich Schokoriegel so gerne mag


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> barbarissima schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das war rein prophylaktisch  Und weil ich Schokoriegel so gerne mag



Bei Bärbel sieht man die aber nicht so 
.
.
.
.
.
duck und gaaaaaaaanz weit weg


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. April 2012)

Man beachte B. neues Outfit. Sehr schön 

And welcome back an die Lagostheniker....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## kubitix (10. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Es ist doch immer wieder entspannend, zu sehen, was die Anderen so auf den Trails getrieben haben und was es vor allem für schöne Trails am Lago gibt*



Solle mir di emol mit nämme, mir hätte e Plätzerl frei so in drei Woche?

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bei Bärbel sieht man die aber nicht so
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
Alles Täuschung, Bärbel hat nur ein super Bildbearbeitungsprogramm 



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Man beachte B. neues Outfit. Sehr schön
> 
> And welcome back an die Lagostheniker....
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank  Endlich mal ein Mann mit Blick fürs Wesentliche 



kubitix schrieb:


> Solle mir di emol mit nämme, mir hätte e Plätzerl frei so in drei Woche?
> 
> Stefan


 
Noi, in drei Wocha gots nedda, da muaß i schaffe


----------



## kubitix (10. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Noi, in drei Wocha gots nedda, da muaß i schaffe



a jedzd kumm, do isch Feierdach, a long´s Wochenend,
do konnsch d ned drugge.


----------



## Cortina (11. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Alles Täuschung, Bärbel hat nur ein super Bildbearbeitungsprogramm



Dann will ich nicht wissen was Du damit noch alles bearbeitest 




barbarissima schrieb:


> Noi, in drei Wocha gots nedda, da muaß i schaffe


Glaub i ned, da ist langes WE 
Susanne und Ago wollten schon lange mal Malga Zanga mit Dir fahren, schön dass es jetzt endlich klappt 

Außerdem haben Stefan und ich dann frei und können ......


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> a jedzd kumm, do isch Feierdach, a long´s Wochenend,
> do konnsch d ned drugge.


 


Cortina schrieb:


> Glaub i ned, da ist langes WE
> Susanne und Ago wollten schon lange mal Malga Zanga mit Dir fahren, schön dass es jetzt endlich klappt
> 
> Außerdem haben Stefan und ich dann frei und können ......


 
Da isch´d Kollegin furt am Mondag und i muaß schaffa  



Cortina schrieb:


> Dann will ich nicht wissen was Du damit noch alles bearbeitest  ......


Alles  Ich fahr in Wirklichkeit nur WAB und Fahrradweg


----------



## fatz (11. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Alles in allem super Spaßtage auch wenn mir fatz fast mein italienisches Memmen-Image versaut hätte


na dafuer weisst du jetzt, dass du die drei grimmigen stellen aufm pianaura doch fahren
kannst, auch wenn's den iuri da schon mal gebautzt hat und hinter der einen wurzel ein
gaehnender abgrund von einem ganzen halben meter lauert.

gestern war's auch noch ganz schoen zapfig, aber wenigstens sonnig. heut hat's gleich 
in der frueh gepisst was runterging und viel waermer isses auch ned geworden. sind dann 
gleich heim. der hintern war eh im eimer.

film muss ich erst schneiden und foddos hab ich auch noch ned sortiert.


----------



## Th3Rock (11. April 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Man beachte B. neues Outfit. Sehr schön
> 
> And welcome back an die Lagostheniker....
> 
> ...




Outfit gefällt mir!!


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (11. April 2012)

Hey Cortina und Sepalot,

eure Bilder wecken in mir Neidgefühle allererster Güteklasse  Schaut supergut aus, was ihr da so rauf und runter fahrt.


----------



## Herzchen (11. April 2012)

Bin ja eher der stille Mitleser, aber das hier ist zu viel  Ein klasse Bild an das andere gereiht - das hält der stärkste Gaul nicht aus


----------



## Herzchen (11. April 2012)

.


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2012)

*So, habe mein Material mal gesichtet 

 und siehe da, es war auch was Brauchbares dabei 

*
*Vom Anfang der Tour gibt es keine Bilder 

 Die Auffahrt war eher langweilig und der Trail nach unten Flow pur - da war an Anhalten nicht zu denken 

*

*Also einmal quer durch Aalen, rüber zum Braunenberg, noch schnell den Schokoriegel eingeworfen und weiter geht´s 

 Dieser Teil der Tour war dann etwas merkwürdig

 Es ging den Trail hoch und WAB runter und gerade als die Belohnung für die Trailauffahrt in Sicht kommt,*
*




*


*... da geht es doch tatsächlich links den Berg hoch

 (an dieser Stelle habe ich als Variante einen kleinen Einkehrschwung eingebaut 

 )*





*Oben dann der Blick auf den SWR Funkturm 

*





*Von der WAB gibts keine Bilder. Es kamen aber noch ein paar schönere Ecken 

*










*Erst über die Brücke und dann über den Trail unter die Brücke  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (11. April 2012)

sehr schön Bärbele


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. April 2012)

War wohl eine schöne Tour Bärbel.
 Und wenn Du mir die Bemerkung erlaubst: Eigentlich finde ich, dass das Wesentliche in den Klamotten steckt .

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

So schön Deine Bilder auch sind Bärbel aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem neuen Outfit nicht so richtig anfreunden, mir fehlen mir Deine karierten Hosen 
Hast Du die aus Versehen mit weg retuschiert  

Fatz und ich hatten in Riva welche von Vaude endeckt, die hätten Dir bestimmt gefallen 

Ich glaube es waren diese hier


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich glaube es waren diese hier



ja. zumindest verursachen die den gleichen schluckauf bei mir


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

Moinsen,

Guido, 
mach nur so  (hier)  weidr, noh kommd Bärbl beschdimmd nedd mid.

Ich finde das neue Outfit auch sehr hübsch, eine aparte und von Geschmack zeugende
ausgewogene Bekleidung. Die nicht nur zum Inhalt paßt, sondern ihn auch entsprechend
betont und zur vollen Geltung bringt.

Das einzig ein bizzl störende an den sehr schönen Aufnahmen ist die nicht
zum strahlenden Ausdruck und dem sonnigen Gemüt der Verfasserin passende
herbstliche Stimmung der Umgebung.

Sag mol Bärbl, dr Frühling isch bei eich no  nedd a´komme?

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> So schön Deine Bilder auch sind Bärbel aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem neuen Outfit nicht so richtig anfreunden, mir fehlen mir Deine karierten Hosen
> Hast Du die aus Versehen mit weg retuschiert
> 
> Fatz und ich hatten in Riva welche von Vaude endeckt, die hätten Dir bestimmt gefallen
> ...


 
gibt es die auch in männlichen Grössen


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2012)

bevor ich hier nur labbere nochmal etwas aus dem Fundus  vielleicht gibtr es ja im Herbst ein ähnliches Bild mit anderem Bike und neuer Bekleidung  














http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/749558





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/749521


----------



## andi_tool (12. April 2012)

@kubitix,
doch, der Frühling ist schon angekommen bei uns auf der Alb (Bärbel wohnt glaube ich auch so in der gleichen Stadt wie ich, zumindest in der Nähe). Aber zur Zeit ist es leider etwas trüb und regnerisch :-(


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> (Bärbel wohnt glaube ich auch so in der gleichen Stadt wie ich,



pssssssstttttttttt Andi  das ist doch Geheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (12. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> pssssssstttttttttt Andi  das ist doch Geheim



stimmt - so geheim, daß es nicht einmal ich wirklich weiß....


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

so ein paar bewegtbilder von 4 tagen am lago:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/40237913"]rocking the trails of lago di garda on Vimeo[/ame]
fast nur der guido und ein paar sekunden ich

fuer hd rechts unten auf vimeo klicken und das hd auf blau klicken


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

Musse Du in Italien wohne, weisse isch wo Mamma von Bärbel wohne 


...und Stefan, ja gibt es in XXXL:








*EDIT sagt ich bin im Fernsehen  Supi aber das nächste mal muss ich wohl die Kam an mich nehmen *


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

hey fatz,

goil...... Video, hat Wiedererkennungswert, Super gefilmt, geschnitten und vertont.





@Guido

na die "Schlüsselstellen" sind ja dann "Erledigt"



Stefan


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> na die "Schlüsselstellen" sind ja dann "Erledigt"


am pianaura bin ich die erste versehentlich runtergefahren, weil ich voraus war, die 
anderen beiden dann mit der gebuehrenden erfurcht. wie ich dann unten war und ihm 
gesagt hab, er soll den kinderfasching doch einfach runterfahren, ging's dann ploetzlich 
ganz locker


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...und Stefan, ja gibt es in XXXL:


 
 ich weiß nicht - die Verwechslungsgefahr wäre mir irgendwie zu hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> und ihm
> gesagt hab, er soll den kinderfasching doch einfach runterfahren, ging's dann ploetzlich
> ganz locker



dann kann er´s ja jetzt mir beibringen

Könntest Du mir noch den Titel auf der Incompetech.com verraten.


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> dann kann er´s ja jetzt mir beibringen


das kann ich dir auch so sagen:
das arscherl nach hinten, die backen zusammen und gefuehlvoll bremsen

die mucke heisst "slow burn": http://www.incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/index.html?keywords=slow+burn&Search=Search


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

und wer bist Du? Alfred E. Neumann?


@Fatz Danke Bremsen, ich abe keine Bremse, die hab ich ausgebaut, das riecht immer so.


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht - die Verwechslungsgefahr wäre mir irgendwie zu hoch...



Goil, die besorg ich mir und fahr die Schlüsselstellen nochmals 

fatz wollte mich aber schon in der Karoshorts nicht filmen.....was wird dann erst mit dem Rock 

fatz, das was Du Kinderfasching nennst ist mein jahrelang hart erarbeitetes Memmen-Immage und das ist nun im Eimer, jetzt hab ich gar keine Ausrede mehr


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2012)

Danke für die Komplimente 





Cortina schrieb:


> So schön Deine Bilder auch sind Bärbel aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem neuen Outfit nicht so richtig anfreunden, mir fehlen mir Deine karierten Hosen
> Hast Du die aus Versehen mit weg retuschiert
> 
> Fatz und ich hatten in Riva welche von Vaude endeckt, die hätten Dir bestimmt gefallen
> ...


 
Na ja, die karierte Hose ist in die Jahre gekommen  Aber ich habe schon für Ersatz gesorgt 






Bei der rosa Hose dürfte ich dann bestimmt nur noch SW-Bilder einstellen 



kubitix schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Guido,
> mach nur so (hier) weidr, noh kommd Bärbl beschdimmd nedd mid.
> ...


 
Nö, wir müssen uns noch warme Gedanken machen


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2012)

*@mzaskar*
Die Frankreichbilder sind immer wieder der Hammer 



*@Fatz*
Einwandfrei das Turbohhänchenvideo 

 Da kommen die Trails doch gleich noch mal ganz anders rüber 



*@Kubi*
Oh, ihr ward auf der Alb


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> @Fatz Danke Bremsen, ich abe keine Bremse, die hab ich ausgebaut, das riecht immer so.


hab iuris fahrweise leider nicht live gesehen, der musste mami in mailand besuchen
und ist nur am freitag mal schnell vorbei gekommen


Cortina schrieb:


> fatz, das was Du Kinderfasching nennst ist mein jahrelang hart erarbeitetes Memmen-Immage und das ist nun im Eimer, jetzt hab ich gar keine Ausrede mehr


jetzt heul ned rum und fahr! 
oder du weinst einfach erstmal ein bissl rum und faehrst dann, so wie an der wurzel.


barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Fatz*
> Einwandfrei das Turbohühnchenvideo
> 
> Da kommen die Trails doch gleich noch mal ganz anders rüber


danke. vor allem sehen sie deutlich flacher aus, das krieg ich noch ned so hin.
edith sagt: so turbo war das huhn gar ned, vor allem rauf


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Einwandfrei das Turbohühnchenvideo
> 
> *



Vorsicht


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Vorsicht


 
Oh! Schuldigung   Hab´s verbessert


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2012)

Gut dass ich nächste Woche nach Frankfurt muß, da könnte ich ja mal einen Abstecher nach.... in die ...str. machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2012)

Jau  Ich brüh schon mal ein Käffchen auf


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. April 2012)

Also erstens vermisse ich beim Guido das Hinterrad versetzen, ich dachte daß hat er nun ausreichend geübt.
Und zweitens stellt sich mir die Frage, ob er über den Winter etwas an Gewicht zugelegt hat, die Federgabel scheint immer ziemlich am Limit zu sein.
Sonst gibt es aber nichts zu kritisieren an dem Video


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2012)

Käffchen, Frankfurt ....... Ich komme auch


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Musse Du in Italien wohne, weisse isch wo Mamma von Bärbel wohne
> 
> 
> ...und Stefan, ja gibt es in XXXL:
> ...



Cool wo


----------



## kubitix (13. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Käffchen, Frankfurt ....... Ich komme auch



Gut mit Guido hab ich das schon geklärt, Bike mitbringen!


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Also erstens vermisse ich beim Guido das Hinterrad versetzen, ich dachte daß hat er nun ausreichend geübt.
> Und zweitens stellt sich mir die Frage, ob er über den Winter etwas an Gewicht zugelegt hat, die Federgabel scheint immer ziemlich am Limit zu sein.
> Sonst gibt es aber nichts zu kritisieren an dem Video



Danke für die Blumen aber das mit dem Versetzen war bei mir in der Schule schon so ne Sache  irgendwie kam ich dann doch rum 

Zugelegt, na klar bei dem Essen hier  

Fahre die Gabel sogar noch etwas härter als im Vorjahr, hatte aber immer noch 2cm Luft als wir unten ankamen, was aber etwas unter geht auf dem Video ist wie sacksteil es dort zum Teil ist, ich hänge immer ganz schön vorne mit dem Gewicht weil hinten bremst eh nix.

@Stefan, in Riva bei Garda on Bike hing die Short, ansonsten mal über die Vaude Seite nach Händlern suchen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Gut mit Guido hab ich das schon geklärt, Bike mitbringen!


 
Ich habe eh vor diesen Sommer mal wieder in denTaunus zu fahren.....Freue mich schon auf Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## xerto (13. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe eh vor diesen Sommer mal wieder in denTaunus zu fahren.....Freue mich schon auf Kaffee und Kuchen



wenn ihr einen guide im taunus braucht, here is! 

für kaffee und kuchen tue ich fast alles..


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2012)

den Fuchstanz finde ich auch allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (13. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> den Fuchstanz finde ich auch allein



aber nett so schön wie mit mir...

ich zeige dir andere wege..


----------



## sepalot (13. April 2012)

​


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. April 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> aber nett so schön wie mit mir...
> 
> ich zeige dir andere wege..



oder mir .

@Xerto: Wenn Du auch mal immer wieder den Feldberg unsicher machst, sollten wir uns mal treffen zwecks gemeinsamer Verunsicherung ... eh... Ausfahrt. Wenn Interesse schick mal ne PM.


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2012)

Sepi kommt Du eigentlich aufs Cube Treffen?

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht worauf ich heißer bin, Stefan die Decals am Nicolai umdrehen oder Dein Hanzz zu........


----------



## kubitix (13. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht worauf ich heißer bin, Stefan die Decals am Nicolai umdrehen oder Dein Hanzz zu........



Hanzz kannste in 14 Tagen fahren, Vollkasko


----------



## barbarissima (14. April 2012)

...bleiben Stefans Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. April 2012)

*Heute mal wieder eine Tour in meiner Heimat, die Woche gibt es mal ein Pics aus dem Teuto *


----------



## sepalot (14. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sepi kommt Du eigentlich aufs Cube Treffen?
> 
> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht worauf ich heißer bin, Stefan die Decals am Nicolai umdrehen oder Dein Hanzz zu........


 
was zu.........? Zugeritten ist es schon .

Treffen wird leider nichts ... hab zu der Zeit Freitag und Samstag Vortbildung. Es sei denn es fällt aus, dann kann es sein, dass ich spontan "vor der Tür" oder Zelt steh .


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2012)

Der Rote wird immer noch ausgeführt ... 





... und fährt sich nach wie vor gut.


----------



## sepalot (14. April 2012)

"Guidoooooooooo!": "Lifta-Alarmaaa!" ​ 




​ 
Nach getaner Arbeit heute und da die Gable fürs Enduro leider noch immer nicht zurück ist 



 hab ich dass Hanzz noch mal geschnappt 



 und bin mit Sack und Pack mal zum Ochsenkopf. Hab ja noch ne Punktekarte die geleert werden muss 



. Es wird wieder geliftet. Das erste Mal dieses Jahr (Schlepplift ist bäää und zählt deshalb nicht 



).​ 

Auch schön - Bike und Biker hängen weng ab und genießen einen schönen sonnigen Frühlingstag 



.




​ 
Zufällig an Schnappschuss gemacht, ohne zu wissen, wer oder was sich da unten gerade wieder in Bewegung gesetzt hat 



.


​ 
Da hat mich doch oben jemand vom Lift aus angeschrien 



. Da machte ich große Augen. Der Tom 



 - aus dem Erzgebirge.




​ 





Und da ist er ja. Demolition-Tom in motion 





.




​ 
Wegen Dummheit fährt mein Bike schon mal ohne mich voraus 



.




​ 
Andere(r) war heute am Waldstein.





D
er Schneebergturm strahlt herüber und hier ist noch Schnee, im Gegensatz zu dort drüben.




​ 

So präparierter Schnee ist halt auch zäh 



.




​ 
Ein schöner Frühlingstag. Nicht zu kalt aber auch nicht heiß, sonnig 



. 




​ 
Aber ich musste noch mal durch Schnee und Eis 



. "Hanzz on the rocks" 



.




​ 
 








​ 
So, zum Abschluss noch den M-Weg auf der Südseite mitm Tom gerockt 



. Naturtrail ist einfach immer scheeeee 






.




​ 
Da fährt man mal kurzentschlossen zum Ochsenkopf und dann wird daraus ein "Meet And Greet". Kerstin und Chris, die zum Shooten im Unterholz lagen , der Tom und seine Erzgebirgler , der EMan, der eine Abfahrt nach der Anderen mit seinem auffällig günen POC-Helm machte , der Jörg, der auf einmal über mir im Lift saß und den Schlauch dort flickte  und dann kam auch noch der Fischi - alter Downhiller (aber nicht wie man jetzt denken würde, als Downhiller  - er war mitm Allmountain da und ist brav hochgestrampelt .​ 
Und der Cappu bei Peter am Bullheadhouse schmeckt halt auch immer, wenn ma gemütlich draußen sitzen kann .​ 
Also hat es sich heute gelohnt, auch wenn ich ne Beule am Kopf und am Schienbein habe .​


----------



## Cortina (14. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


>



Hab noch nie so`n flachen Bike Park gesehen 



Na Ja Sepi, nachdem Du mein Schokoriegel-Kommentar so locker weggesteckt hast sei Dir der Lift verziehen 

Was Deine Fortbildung betrifft drücke ich mal gaaaaaanz doll die Daumen dass die ausfällt, ich will Dich nämlich unbedingt auf dem Treffen sehen 

Alternativ muss ich mich mal in Richtung dieses Ochsenkopfes bewegen 
Auch wenn das meiner Paranoia zum Thema Liftfahren nicht gerade entgeegen kommt


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> ​




Ein schönes Hanzz Bild.​


----------



## cytrax (15. April 2012)

Juhuuuuuu ich kann wieder Bilder sehn  Endlich wieder nen anständigen PC. 

Schöne Bilder von allen


----------



## Dämon__ (15. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab noch nie so`n flachen Bike Park gesehen



Das ist ja auch kein Bike Park sondern ein Waldbodenschutztrail.


----------



## Cortina (15. April 2012)

*Waldbodenschutztrail* wie goil ist das denn  

Da müsste doch ne Gesetzeslücke zu finden sein, wir sind keine Biker sondern Umweltschützer und bauen zum Schutz der Wälder Waldbodenschutztrails...ich seh schon den neue *Waldbodenschutzflowtrail *in Stromberg oder den *Waldbodenschutztrailpark *am Ochsenkopf


----------



## Dämon__ (15. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1985 (16. April 2012)

"Premium" Waldbodenschutztrails, bitte ;-)


----------



## Beorn (16. April 2012)

Ja simmer denn alle Bodensee oder was?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Der Rote wird immer noch ausgeführt ...
> ... und fährt sich nach wie vor gut.


 
 Schön. Hat er auch verdient. Schließlich gab es eine Zeit, da habe ich den Roten ganz, ganz oft & fleißig hier gesehen.
Da musste ich mich erst "umgewöhnen".
Nett ihn mal wieder so zu sehen! 

@sepi - wieder schön fleißig gewesen....
Und hat der Lift das Bike wieder her gegeben?


----------



## sepalot (16. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @sepi - wieder schön fleißig gewesen....
> Und hat der Lift das Bike wieder her gegeben?


 
irgendwie schon ... als ich am seil langegehangelt bin und die kabine vor mir gekapert hatte


----------



## beuze1 (16. April 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ja simmer denn alle Bodensee oder was?



*Auch wenn's am See am schönsten ist, manchmal muss ich einfach auf Tour gehen, so wie neulich auf die Alb ohne "p"*


Cortina schrieb:


> Da ist man mal drei Tage weg und schon fährt der Beuze ne Transalb aber vielleicht erklären wir Ihm mal daß das Transalp heißt




*Das hat mir dann so gut gefallen, das ich gleich noch mal losgezogen bin, zu was hat man schließlich ein kleines Häuschen im Süden.





Die Wetteraussichten waren eh besser hier.





Auch wenn's dem Rindvieh egal war.





Am anfang war's noch etwas frisch.









Auch die Wasserläufe waren noch schön vereist.









Aber bei solchen Wegen,





wird's einem gleich warm ums Herz.





Was war das früher für eine Arbeit.





Diese Bewässerungskanäle in den Fels zu meißeln.





Mit Schwung ums Eck, gut wenn man dann direkt ein Brett trifft.





Weiter, ich hör schon Glockengeläut. 





Meine Lieblingskirche zum sonntäglichen Kirchgang.









Ach Du liebe Zeit, ich hab den Schlüssel vergessen.





Stille Andacht muss genügen.





Es ist schließlich Ostern.





Bei mancher Erkundung muss das Cube zurückbleiben.





Reicht ja, wenn dauernd Fotoapparate zu Tale stürzen.





Aber dann bin ich wieder froh, mein Bike dabei zu haben.





Der nächste Tag bringt noch mal gutes Wetter.





Da könnten in der Tat ein paar Rotsocken unterwegs sein.





Aber die Wege gehören mir wieder allein.




Interessant.





Warum reizen mich verbotene Sachen so ungemein?





Mal bei Guido nachfragen, ob's in Italien (waren ja mal bekannt dafür) vernünftige Bolzenschneider mit akzetables Gewicht für Biker gibt.





Aber weiter, die Trails warten.





Zuerst noch bekannte Strecken.









Aber die Abenteuer Lust,





führt mich immer wieder zu neuen Taten.









Lohn der Mühe, ein unbekannter Waal.









Aber bevor es aber zu gemütlich wird.









Sau steil zeiht sich der Weg den Hang hinauf.





Fast oben, Müde?





Quatsch, nur mal kurz nachgedacht!





Danach eine "Hammer-Abfahrt", die alle Mühe lohnte.





So kann der Tag enden.





Der nächste Tag brachte Regen.





Zeit sich mit allerlei einheimischen Produkten einzudecken.





Schon am nächsten Tag war wieder Tour-Wetter.




Möglichkeiten gibts ja reichlich.




Also auf in die Berge.




Schon bald ist die Schneefallgrenze erreicht.





Aber das soll kein Grund zu umdrehen sein.

















Die Abfahrt war zum Glück fast schneefrei.








Und die Wege blieben durchaus Interessant.

















Immer noch reichlich hm's bis ins Tal.









Es geht weiter runter.




Und es wird deutlich wärmer.





Schoko-Pause.





Nach der Tour, die verdiente Pause im Dorf.





Vor der Heimreise steht noch ein 8km Waal an.





Einfach nur gut.













Nach dem Gemütlichem einrollen wartet ein 1200 hm anstieg, dem ein genussvoller Flug ins Tal folgte, den ich ohne Fotopausen genossen habe.





Gel, do glotscht! 





Ich zieh alleine weiter.





Und beende meine Tage im Vinschgau, wie es sich gehört.





Schön war's wieder.







*




*So, um Euch in Zukunft nicht noch mehr zu langweilen, werde ich mich in nächster Zeit etwas zurückhalten mit den langen Bildergeschichten.
Man muss es ja nicht immer bis auf die Spitze treiben.*





*beuze1*


----------



## Cortina (16. April 2012)

Ja spinn ich denn, da ist der Beuze im Vinschgau und kommt nicht mal aufn Kaffee vorbei 

Super Storry auch wenn ich Dich um das Wetter nicht beneide 

Grüße
Guido

PS: Wegen dem Bolzenschneider schick ich Dir ne PN


----------



## xerto (17. April 2012)

super bilderstory beuze 

ich will dahin 

topomobbing vom feinsten


----------



## Beorn (17. April 2012)

Erst brennt die Leitung und dann brennen meine Augen vor Tränen! Saumäßig schöne Bilder!


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. April 2012)

@beuze

Klasse Bilder wieder mal. Sieht nach jeder menge Spaß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (17. April 2012)

Schöne Story und super Bilder, Beuze.
Ich fänd es schade, davon in Zukunft nicht mehr soviel sehen zu können.
Von mir aus bitte weiter so. 

Schöne Grüße,


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Man muss es ja nicht immer bis auf die Spitze treiben...*


 
 Genau. Weil davon haben wir hier auch gar keine......
Schöne (ausführliche) Story - und die Knipse wurde sogar auch wieder mit Heim gebracht.  Was will man mehr!
Im Übrigen sind die Fotos vom Goldenen auf dem Felssockel sehr gelungen - jedoch auch sehr gewagt.
Ein Windstoss...


Aber ist ja zum Glück gut gegangen - alter Haudegen.


----------



## barbarissima (17. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *So, um Euch in Zukunft nicht noch mehr zu langweilen, werde ich mich in nächster Zeit etwas zurückhalten mit den langen Bildergeschichten.*
> *Man muss es ja nicht immer bis auf die Spitze treiben.*


 
*Genau, du legst jetzt erst mal die Beine hoch und entspannst dich  Das haste dir verdient  Wie viele Kilometer und Hömis waren das in den letzten zwei Wochen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Aber nächstes Wochenende erwarten wir spätestens wieder einen ausführlichen Bericht  ...mit Fotos (immerhin hast du die Kamera ja dieses Mal nicht entsorgt)  Und wenn du schon im Süden rumgurkst, dann könntest du vielleicht mal rüber ins Tessin. Da ist es auch so nett  Habe gerade mal auf der Karte nachgeschaut. Das sind maximal 10cm von dir aus  *


----------



## Dämon__ (17. April 2012)

*Wie versprochen Bilder vom Teuto...habe leider kein Cube hier oben *


----------



## barbarissima (17. April 2012)

*Der Teutoburger Wald ist ja richtig schön  Mit dem habe ich mich bis jetzt noch gar nicht befasst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das war ein Fehler wie sich nun herausstellt *

*Die Bilder sind der Hammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und auf dem dritten geht es ja ziemlich steil runter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2012)

teuto sieht super aus - steht auf dem plan  für nächstes jahr  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (17. April 2012)

Hallo Beuze,

super Tour, "spitzen" Bilder, sehr schöner Bericht. Danke, du hast unseren Entschluß gefestigt, ein Reiseziel für 2012 steht endgültig fest.

Susanne + Stefan


----------



## Friecke (18. April 2012)

@Dämon

in welcher Gegend am Teuto ist das denn?
Ist schließlich meine alte Heimat 

Grüße,


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2012)

Sind die Dörenther Klippen und Hockendes Weib...


----------



## Vincy (18. April 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> @Dämon
> 
> in welcher Gegend am Teuto ist das denn?


 
Der nordwestliche Teil. Ibbenbüren/Tecklenburger Land.
Ich wohne im östlichen Teil (OWL).


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. April 2012)

Schöne Bilder allesamt .

Dämon bringt uns den Teuto näher , Beuze macht uns den Vinschgau schmackhaft .

Wir haben Vinschgau für September eingeloggt und freuen uns schon drauf , umso mehr bei solchen Bildern.


----------



## beuze1 (18. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Wie viele Kilometer und Hömis waren das in den letzten zwei Wochen?
> *



*7 Tage, 320 km, 9950 hm,*



barbarissima schrieb:


> *rüber ins Tessin. Habe gerade mal auf der Karte nachgeschaut. Das sind maximal 10cm von dir aus  *



*Stimmt, jetzt wo Du's sagst, seh ich's auch.*



Cortina schrieb:


> *Ja spinn ich denn, da ist der Beuze im Vinschgau und kommt nicht mal aufn Kaffee vorbei *



*Hab Dir ne Oster-SMS geschickt, wohl nicht angekommen.neue Nr.?*



kubitix schrieb:


> *ein Reiseziel für 2012 steht endgültig fest.*





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *Wir haben für September eingeloggt*



*Ihr sagt bescheid, für ne Runde mit Freunden lass ich hier alles liegen.*

*Hoch überm Reschen&Haidersee (Oberes Vinschgau) ...
*






spurhalter schrieb:


> * und die Knipse wurde sogar auch wieder mit Heim gebracht.*



*Meine Liebste hätte mich ohne Ihren Foto auch nicht mehr ins Haus gelassen.*



spurhalter schrieb:


> *alter Haudegen - Was will man mehr!.*



*Wieder einen eigenen Foto und neue Bremsbeläge.
*





*All den anderen, xerto, Beorn, Friecke, Rüssel, Wolkenkratzer, kaktusflo, Nerverider, sepalot, andi_tool, danke für eure Kommentare,
könnte mir ein Ansporn sein.*

*Jetzt ist aber auch genug.*


blutbuche schrieb:


> ..find´ich auch.



.
.


----------



## Beorn (18. April 2012)

Die Beläge sind doch noch gut! Wenns Funken fliegen sind sie runter vorher nicht 

Wie kriegt man eigentlich an solchen Stellen das Bike so photogen hingestellt, ohne dass es nen Abgang macht? Frag ich micht die ganze Zeit bei Bildern hier. Bei mir kommt immer nur "Bike-lehnt-irgendwo-am-Baum-oder-liegt-in-der-Ecke" bei raus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Hoch überm Reschen&Haidersee (Oberes Vinschgau) ...*


 
 Hammer, Hammer, Hammer....

PS: 
Die Kohle für Bremsbeläge & Knipse liegt wie immer in der hohlen Eiche


----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2012)

Superfoto

aber etwas kleiner sähe es besser aus, die Körnung ist zu gross


----------



## Cortina (18. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Hab Dir ne Oster-SMS geschickt, wohl nicht angekommen.neue Nr.?*



*Nee, hast wahrscheinlich noch die alte Geschäftsnummer, ich schick Dir mal ne andere.*






*
Was das Foto betrifft, meinst nicht der Foto reicht schon was das Abstürzen betrifft oder willst Du Dein AMS auch noch den Abhang runterwerfen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (18. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Was das Foto betrifft, meinst nicht der Foto reicht schon was das Abstürzen betrifft oder willst Du Dein AMS auch noch den Abhang runterwerfen *



 Das stimmt Beuze ... da hat der Guido recht.


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2012)

.... das Navi würde ich aber noch schnell abmachen  Das schmeißt du dann bei der nächsten Tour runter


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. April 2012)

Eigentlich sitzt beuze sogar noch drauf. Aber er wurde raus retuschiert, da er nicht so angeben wollte, stimmts ? Oder hab ich recht ?

Ansonsten habe ich ab morgen auch endlich Urlaub. Nur darf das Radel leider nicht mit....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Hmmwv (19. April 2012)

Meine erste Singletrailtour, leider zu selten das Bike auf den Fotos:

Los gings in Wien.

Die erste Station war die Schleuse Nussdorf am Donaukanaleinlauf:






Weiter gehts Richtung Klosterneuburg, da läuft mir dann ein Mountainbikestreckewegweiser ins Blickfeld. Also wird kurzfristig entschlossen die erste Wiener MTB Strecke zu testen:






Ein paar Meter weiter überlege ich ob ich umdrehen soll:






Nix da, weiter gehts. Ich schnaube mich nach oben, werde dauernd überholt. 1x kippe ich zurück und muss nach hinten absteigen. Eindeutig das falsche Terrain für einen Flachlandindianer!






Auf dem Weg rauf gibts einen schönen Überblick über Wien:






Oben erfahre ich dann wie der Weg heißt:






Ich erfahre unterwegs das ich mir da wohl eine der steilsten Routen ausgesucht habe. ...

Überführungsstrecke zum eigentlichen Downhill, geht schön hügelig auf und ab:






Vom Downhill gibts keine Fotos da ich das Handy im Rucksack verstaut hab.

Zurück gehts dann über die Wehr Nussdorf den Donaukanal entlang:






Die Wehr wird von 2 Löwen bewacht:











Hier noch die GPX Auswertung:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/tq/oq/tqoqrow18lmh/large_EiserneHandRundeHhe18_04_2012.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/v2/n0/v2n06aqgbzrf/large_EiserneHandRundeKarte18_04_2012.JPG


----------



## beuze1 (19. April 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man eigentlich an solchen Stellen das Bike so photogen hingestellt, ohne dass es nen Abgang macht?



*Ich hab eine Zeit lang mit dem fliegenden Hexenbesen meiner Frau experimentiert,




War aber mit den Ergebnissen nicht so zufrieden





Und hab eine bessere Methode für mich entdeckt.*


----------



## kubitix (19. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Das neue Vorderrad ist stark, nur die Scheibe find ich ein bizzl übertrieben. Du bremst doch sowieso nie.
* 
*


beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> *
> * Und hab eine bessere Methode für mich entdeckt.*



Photostop äh shop


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2012)

*Teuto die zweite diese Woche *


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2012)

Die zweite Tour scheint ein bissel flowiger zu sein


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2012)

*@Beuze*
Gibs doch zu, das ist dein neues Einsatzfahrzeug bei der Straßenreinigung in RV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (20. April 2012)

Da der Spurhalter hier ja schon seit langem keine Pferdefotos mehr bekommen hat, hier mal ein Bild von unserer Terasse 






Ich hoffe es gefaellt ihm


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. April 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gefaellt ihm


 Hach - und da ein Käffchen oder abends ein Schoppen....
das Leben könnte ja soooo schön sein.


----------



## black arrow zz (21. April 2012)

Mal ein paar Fotos aus dem Oberbergischen. Ich werde kommende Woche von Zeitz nun komplett nach Bergneustadt ziehen. Die Tour-Möglichkeiten sind halt einfach besser da 



An derAggertalsperre




Kurze Rast am Campingplatz




Zwischen Bergneustadt und Dümmlinghausen (heisst wirklich so)




Steinbruch Clemens




Abend an der Aggertalsperre

Mitte Mai bin ich hoffentlich mit dem Umzug durch. Dann werde ich mich mal intensiver mit Biken im Oberbergischen beschäftigen.


----------



## xerto (21. April 2012)

black arrow zz schrieb:


> An derAggertalsperre



endlich mal jemand der was gescheites bei der rast trinkt

wie war die rückfahrt? vielleicht beschwingt?


----------



## JDEM (21. April 2012)

Aggertalsperre bzw. Oberbergische ist klasse zum biken, vor allem da es coole Trails dort gibt.

War gestern auch am See unterwegs:

Das Wetter war ein Mix aus Sonne, Wolken und ein paar Schauern...





konnte auch mal den Selbstauslöser der neuen Kamera ausprobieren, nur der doofe Ast war im Weg...






Die neue Lenkzentrale passt mir auch gut:





Der Baumstamm im Wasser lag da auch perfekt zum Bike ablichten, aber am Ende lag es trotzdem drin.






Danach ging es schnell zurück, da das Wetter nicht besser wurde.


----------



## Languste (21. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hach - und da ein Käffchen oder abends ein Schoppen....
> das Leben könnte ja soooo schön sein.


 
Ok, ich lass dich fuer einen Abend daran teilhaben. Voraussetzung, du musst von dir aus bis hierher mit dem Rad anreisen  

Tschaka, du schaffst es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (21. April 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der was gescheites bei der rast trinkt
> 
> wie war die rückfahrt? vielleicht beschwingt?


 
Was trinkt er dann da nun? Das Eine oder das Andere auf dem Bild  

Doch wohl nicht beides?


----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

Tachchen.

Mal so wegen Teuto, da komm' ich her, da ist schön!

Habe mal die Tour von Altenbeken zurück nach Hause abgefahren.
Eggeweg "X" und dann den Hermann "H"
53km , 1530Hhmtr.


Auf meiner Tour von Altenbeken zurück in die Schlössliche Heimat
habe ich ein wenig fotoknipst....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erssma nach Ankunft die Sehenswürdigkeiten von Altenbeken erkundet..

Die Lok:






Dann hoch zum Aussichtspunkt fürs Viadukt....







Wieder runter ins Centrum um auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch Richtung Wanderweg "X" zu kommen.....









Dann erst Mal fröhlich frei den "X" gefolgt...







Teilweise schön laaaang und gerade..







Mal runter...







Mal rauf....






Jaaa rauf...







Raaauff...







Jepp so siehts nach Vorne aus....






Endlich am Velmerstot (Preußisch) angekommen.....






Schöne Sicht und suuuper Schwein mit dem Wetter.....






Runter war nicht so glatt, wirklich nicht...






Von da kommt man....






Steine hören auf , Wurzeln fangen an...








Yeah, Silbermühle.....hier starten wir im Januar/Februar immer unsere "Eselstour",
 von hier bis nach Stukenbrock laufen und mitten drinn quer über den Truppenübungsplatz......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ankunft an den Externsteinen....also nicht mehr weit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Oben in Berlebeck....






Yes, the Hermann....







Endlich hier angekommen.
Ab hier nur noch nach Hause und keine Bilder mehr, 
da dieseits des Hermann mein Lauftrainings Gebiet ist 
und alles Bekannt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Die Tour ist echt schön aber auch recht anstrengend.
Wenn man mal "Oben" ist darf mal gleich wieder runter ins Tal und schön wieder hoch auffn Kamm!

Hier gibts noch ein bischen mehr auf die Augen... :

http://parsley.zenfolio.com/p906951838

GPS Track:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=5FE5B389E482F9885110B6AE8B2BE3CE?fileId=dmgjmudkkqjlmsvc

Tschüssn
Dirk


----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2012)

Sehr geiles Bild, da muss ich auch mal hin.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was...


----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

Jau, Externsteine, immer ne Reise wert!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Ok, ich lass dich fuer einen Abend daran teilhaben. Voraussetzung, du musst von dir aus bis hierher mit dem Rad anreisen  Tschaka, du schaffst es


 
Yepp - ich komme.....


----------



## Dede21 (21. April 2012)

@Dämon
Was sind das für orange Griffe?


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. April 2012)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Fahrversuche/Probefahrten




@Languste - ach Mist, Bike war ja das Andere - nee ist mir zu weit.


----------



## beuze1 (21. April 2012)

*Hattet Ihr heut auch Wetter?*

*Im Ländle war's ganz angenehm.





Nachdem es heut morgen auf dem RV-Markt noch recht frisch war hatte ich mittags schon fast zu viel an.





Aber in der Höhe ging's ganz gut.





Denn von den Alpen her wehte ein frisches Lüftchen.





Ganz hinten der Bodensee, dauert aber noch bis zu den ersten Badebildern.



*


----------



## kube (21. April 2012)

@dede21
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=1029


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (21. April 2012)

Hallo  Beuze,

sehr schöne Tour, die Brücke kommt uns doch irgendwie bekannt vor. Wie wir anhand deiner Bilder feststellen können haben die Wiesen um Ravensburg auch wieder normal Farbe angenommen.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. April 2012)

Leider hatten wir heute sehr bescheidenes Wetter. Aber das Beuze Hoch sei Dir vergönnt, so lange Du uns mit schönen Bildern an Deinen Touren teilhaben lässt .

Aber in 1 Woche ... sind wir schon auf Elba  und lassen die Trails nicht unverschont .


----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

@Dede: Meine  

@Kube: sind die von sixpack auch jelly/gummi/weich/rutschfest?

Meine sind:  UMF - Mortop Jelly Griff 2009 - Einzelgriffe zum Kombinieren (orange)
mit Plastiknetz vom Lenker (War da drinn bei Lieferung) umwickelt...







Hoffe geholfen zu haben....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2012)

*@Beuze*
Ich bin sprachlos  Hier war Sauwetter und gurkst bei schönstem Frühlingswetter durch die Landschaft  
Die Bilder am Fluss sind besnders hübsch 


*@Pecto69*
Der Teutoburger Wald ist ja hammermäßig schön  Dein Bike aber auch 


*@BIKESTARR*
Schöner Trail


----------



## beuze1 (22. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Beuze*
> Ich bin sprachlos
> Die Bilder am Fluss sind besnders hübsch



*Hey, 
danke für die Blumen aber, das ist alles nur geklaut *
Obwohl, die Ähnlichkeit ist schon verblüffend


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2012)

*Tatsächlich  Man könnte meinen, du und Lore, ihr seid Zwillinge *


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2012)

@pecto : die jellys sind extrem rutschfest und relativ  hart  - seh´n nur so "wabbelig" aus ..


----------



## st-bike (22. April 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hier ein paar Bilder von unserer gestrigen Frühjahrstour.

über die ersten Trails





in den nicht ganz so fernen Alpen liegt noch Schnee





über Trails gehts weiter





ein wenig spielen





am Starnberger See sieht man deutlich, dass es ikn den Bergen noch ein wenig dauert bis man biken kann.





ein Blick zurück





über die letzten Trails gehts nach Hause





und bei dem wechselhaften Aprilwetter ist es doch besser sich unter einem Regenschirm zu sonnen.





Gesamt 62,8 km und 650hm

Ein schöner Geburtstagsausflug!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. April 2012)

st-bike schrieb:


> Gesamt 62,8 km und 650hm
> Ein schöner Geburtstagsausflug!


 
 - 
Falls es dann Dein eigener Geburtstag war noch schnell nachträglich: 



und noch einen ganz, ganz tollen Nachgeburtstags-Tag - nicht nur unter dem Schirm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (22. April 2012)

Tacho...

@Bärbe: Danke, iss sogar nen Cube 

@blutbuche: 
hi mal wieder.....Die jellys von UMF habe ich ja, wollte wissen 
ob die sixpack auch "jellys" sind.
Die von UMF sind hammer griffig.
Das Netz iss nur drüber weil sie mir zuerst zu "grell" waren 

Dirk


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2012)

okay , sorry -  falsch verstanden .. 

@st-bike: ..der frosch ..


----------



## kube (22. April 2012)

Hmmm ob die Jelly sind weiss ich nicht aber es ist eine relativ weiche Gummi Mischung und sind sehr griffig..


----------



## beuze1 (22. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Leider hatten wir heute sehr bescheidenes Wetter. Aber das Beuze Hoch sei Dir vergönnt, so lange Du uns mit schönen Bildern an Deinen Touren teilhaben lässt .



*Auch heute war wieder eine abwechslungsreiche Tour drin.




Neu entdeckter Schachtelhalm Trial.




Dann hab ich noch einen beim Mausen erwischt, und konnte mich bis auf 20m anschleichen, bevor er mich gemerkt hat.




Au, nix wie weg hier.




Über den Tag verteilt gabs noch jede Menge verschiedener Himmelblau.
Blau-freundlich.




Blau -bedeckt.




Blaugrau-bedenklich.




Aber pünktlich mit den ersten Regentropfen kamm ich wieder zu Hause an.*








blutbuche schrieb:


> B . . . . - f... you !



Auch wenn Du ganz sicherlich über einen beträchtlichen Bartwuchs verfügst, fehlt Dir dazu ein ganz entscheidendes  Teil!


----------



## Beorn (22. April 2012)

Heute wieder mit Kind unterwegs gewesen:






Irgendwo wars doch ein wenig feucht:






Aber egal wie viel Dreck auf die "Scheibe" fliegt,






wer ruhig schläft, schläft:






Zum Glück konnten wir das Ende des Hagels bei Oma und Uroma mit Kaffee und Kuchen abwarten:


----------



## sepalot (22. April 2012)

Mal wieder ein bisschen was für die Fitness tun 



. Am Donnerstag mit dem Pumptrack-Rad unterwegs gewesen. Das normale Hardtail wartet noch auf Aufbau. So mit Singlespeed unterwegs zu sein ist immer wieder mega anstrengend 



 - vor allem auf über Kilometer stetig ansteigende Strecken - aber immer wieder geil 



. Die 9,99kg passen da schon 



.

*ACHTUNG* nicht klicken, wenn du *KEIN* CUBE sehen willst : http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2012/ersterforsthanzz_220412 (1).JPG


Am Samstag Nachmittag was gesehen: Mountainbiker an der Zapfsäule 



 Und ich dache man fährt mehr Rad um Sprit zu sparen und nicht so dekadent zusätzlich was verbrauchen 



.






Am Abend musste ich dann aber doch noch mal auf ne kurze Runde raus 



. Mal übern Buchstein bis in die Dämmerung. Ja und zum Regen: Ich 1 und Regen 0. Nicht erwischt! 










Und dann im hauseigenen Wellness-Plansch-Zentrum ein wohltuendes Entspannungsbad genommen 



 ... so wird auch aus dem größten Dreckspatz wieder ein manierlicher Mensch 



.






Heute wollte es einen so gar nicht raus lassen 



. Bis 15:00 lockt immer wieder Sonne und blauer Himmel. Aber nach gut immer 30 Minuten ein kurzer kräftiger Schauer 



. Als es dann länger sonnig war - einfach mal raus und es darauf anlegen 



. Ging vielen Leuten so glaub ich, viele Spaziergänger und andere Radler (Biker nicht Biermischgetränk 



). Ab vom Expressway in den Wald und Richtung Eckersdorf (Schlosspark Fantasie).






Die Anhöhe über Eckersdorf bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ... da wird einem ganz schön warm 



. Blick rüber in Richtung Sophienberg.






Auch drüben im Fichtelgebirge ne Menge strahlender Sonnensschein.






Ei ei und in der Gegenrichtung braut sich doch schon wieder was zusammen und kommt glaub ich näher 



. Umdrehen? Ein bisschen müsst ich noch in die Richtung. Egal - ich leg's drauf an: No risk no fun. 










Übern Teufelsgraben.







Die wollten ihren Kumpel nicht hergeben. Auch nicht nach Kettensägenmassaker. 










Es wird dunkler und windiger. Es hält mich heute doch etwas ab, den einen oder anderen Trail mit zu nehmen 



.












Die Waldhütte ist erreicht.












Das alte königlich bayerische Forsthaus wird mir Schutz bieten, wenn nötig. Als ich mich entfernte kamen ein paar Tropfen 



, doch vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer. Das zieh ich zur Not durch 



.






Ja, doch nix weiter . Erst 500 Meter vor der Haustür fing es so unbedeutend zu Regnen an - das hat ja nicht mal gereicht um die Haare feucht zu machen 



. Tja, so auch heute: Ich 1 und der Regen 0 



. Zur Strafe war's dann den ganzen Abend wieder sonnig in Bayreuth 



.




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2012)

*Hier war heute wettermäßig alles geboten: Schnee **

** Hagel **

** Sonne**

** und Gewitter **

* 






*Aber ich hatte Schorsch und Elfriede versprochen, sie im Wald zu besuchen 

*











*Elfriede konnte gar nicht genug kriegen vom Fotografieren* 








*Aber es fing dann doch recht schnell wieder an zu gewittern und einmal nass hatte ich schon hinter mir. Also schnell weiter*






*...die Zeichen stehen auf Sturm *






*Wünsche euch eine sonnige Woche*


----------



## kubitix (22. April 2012)

Hallo  Bärbel,

sehr schön, ich glaube ich muß  dich mal mit Wildweibchen besuchen, dann machen wir Fotoshooting. Dein nächstes Radl wird ja dann auch ein Stereo WLS, die passende Bikewear hast du ja schon.

bei dem Wetter haben wir uns heute biken geschenkt, aber am Mittwoch geht´s an den Lago.

Stefan

Btw. Wenn der Guido morgen auf nen Kaffee bei Dir vorbeikommt halt ihn bitte nicht solange auf, ich hab keinen Rotwein mehr.


----------



## Cortina (23. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wenn der Guido morgen auf nen Kaffee bei Dir vorbeikommt halt ihn bitte nicht solange auf, ich hab keinen Rotwein mehr.



*HICKS* Wusste gar nicht *HICKS* dass Bärbel und Mauro so ein Zug drauf haben 
*HICKS* der Doblo ist jetzt *HICKS* leer 
*HICKS*


Sent from Zulassungsstelle Hofheim


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

und das schon am frühen Montagmorgen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *HICKS* Wusste gar nicht *HICKS* dass Bärbel und Mauro so ein Zug drauf haben *HICKS* der Doblo ist jetzt *HICKS* leer *HICKS*
> Sent from Zulassungsstelle Hofheim



 Ja besser ist das, Melde mal lieber *hicks* Dein Auto ab! Wird eh *hicks* Bikewetter. 

@B & B + Sepi  
Noch 2 Tage bis zum hiesigen Sommer (sagt die Vorhersage).......26 °


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...
> Btw. Wenn der Guido morgen auf nen Kaffee bei Dir vorbeikommt halt ihn bitte nicht solange auf, ich hab keinen Rotwein mehr.


 
*Hicks* 

 Ich glaub Giudo hat jetzt auch keinen mehr


----------



## kubitix (27. April 2012)

LAGOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo

Bikefestival 2012, es geht los





Der Kampf um die Besten Plätze hat begonnen.


----------



## xerto (27. April 2012)

der blick ist klasse

das männlich dominierende  

endlich dürfen wir wieder echte kerle sein 

wenigstens auf der piste..

eltern holt eure töchter rein..


wir kommen

[url=http://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. April 2012)

Viel Spaß am Lago ihr 4  .


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2012)

HiHi, sieht lustig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (27. April 2012)

Ich hoffe er zieht die Sch(nellfic ker)lafanzughose noch aus bevor er auf die Piste geht  

Viel Spass Euch da unten *neid* 

Marko


----------



## Asko (27. April 2012)

Wir waren heut richtung Feichteck unterwegs. 
Etwas über 1200HM sind uns aber die Schneefelder zu penetrant geworden und wir sind noch übers Trockenbachtal nach Erl runter gefahren.


----------



## sepalot (29. April 2012)

Es war mal wieder soweit - die Frankenwaldactioncrew - war wieder unterwegs 




. Es stand Fichtelgebirge auf dem Plan. Ja der Epic-Trail 



 am Kornberg sollte es sein. Alle freuten sich schon die ganze Woche über, denn das Wetter sollte ja Bombe werden. Hui, und um so näher der Tag kam, zeigten die Wetterberichte immer höhere Temperaturen an 



.​ 
Bevor es los ging, noch ein paar Körner für die Beine. Das Hanzz muss noch mal herhalten 






. Etwas sommerlich erfrischend abgerundet mit ein paar Erdbeeren ... hmmmmmmmm 



.




​ 
Ich weis zwar nicht mehr wie, aber oben sind wir 



 und es ist Hochsommer.




​ 
Sofort werden die Schattenplätze aufgesucht.




​ 
Komische Figuren findet man genügend hier oben an der Schönburgwarte 



. Die Vorfreude auf den geilsten Trail der Region steht einem schon ins Gesicht geschrieben und wird nach Befahrung auch für den Rest des Tages nicht weg gehen 



.




​ 
Mei, bin ich im Ar...! Es hat 26°C im Schatten 



, die Sonne blecht runter, der Schweiß tropft, die Sonnenmilch rennt mit und von den Körnern heute Mittag ist auch nix mehr da 





 - da ist das Depot schon auf Minus 



 (geschweige denn von den Erdbeeren, die haben sich glaub ich schon nach paar Metern auf der Turmallee verabschiedet 



 - aber gut warn se 



).




​ 
Das Hanzz heute in der Tourversion 



: Schmale Reifen (FA statt der MM - wollt keine Gooey Gluey-Mischung bei der Wärme mit rum ziehen 



) und die Gabel gezügelt.




​ 




​ 
Sondereinsatzkommando Agent D und Specialagent S sind Einsatzbereit 



. Auch das Hanzz wurde wieder von der Leine gelassen und kann auf den vollen Federweg zurückgreifen.




​ 
Ein Kornberg-Greenhorn hatten wir mit Frank auch dabei (nicht nur wegen dem grünen Bike 



).




​ 




​ 
Statusbericht an die Zentrale: Alle überlebt 



, auch wenn der Umweg nach Kirchenlamitz umsonst war, da das Eiscafe geschlossen hatte 



.




​ 
Es brutzelt weiter in der Sonne. Heim gekommen, bei 31°C 



. 




​


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (29. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> Mei, bin ich im Ar...! Es hat 26°C im Schatten
> 
> 
> 
> , die Sonne blecht runter, der Schweiß tropft, die Sonnenmilch rennt mit ...


Das hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht, als ich auf meinen Hausberg hochgekurbelt bin. "Verdammt, war das schon immer so steil und anstrengend?"
Schöne Bilder, am besten gefällt mir das Müslibild mit den Erdbeeren. Da bekommt man gleich wieder Hunger.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (29. April 2012)

Auf meiner gestrigen Tour tuckerte ich nen Waldweg entlang und was sieht man da mitten im einsamen Wald? Ein schwarzes Stereo lümmelt am Baum, vom Besitzer nix zu sehen. War evtl hinterm Baum gut versteckt pullern  Bin dann auch einfach weitergefahren (war im Kitzinger Klosterforst kurz vor der A 3). 

Aber die Hitze gestern, 32° bei uns und ich hatte zuwenig zu trinken mit und falsch gegessen (kohlenhydratlos mehr oder weniger) und nix mit. Dehydriert + Hungerast = FAIL³³³


----------



## kubitix (29. April 2012)

Relaxing Group Lago,

Shutteln, Schiffeln, Suffeln, E-Biken, es geht uns gut.








das übliche Ponale Bild, darf nartürlich nicht fehlen




Wildweibchen ausser Rand und Band




achja es is Bikefestival, die Bikewelt steht Kopf




especially for Bärbel, Flowtrail vom Lago








wir mußten für heute Abend noch eine zusätzliche Trainigseinheit einlegen.




Nicht das wir auf dem Cube Grillfest versagen und das Forum nur mangelhaft Repräsentieren
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1110760

Also a guat´s Nächtle wir gehen jetzt Chillen äh Grillen


----------



## cytrax (29. April 2012)

Oooh das sieht ja mal nach richtig viel Spaß aus  Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß beim chillen ääh Grillen


----------



## fatz (29. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> especially for Bärbel, Flowtrail vom Lago


oh! die wurzel mit dem gaehnenden abgrund.  diesmal ohne schwaben, die im weg stehen? 

edit: ich seh grad, der stivo ist aber maechtig weiss.


----------



## buschhase (29. April 2012)

Schönes Bild! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2012)

@Asko & Group Lago  = 

Nachdem an der Tanke erste Gerüchte aufkeimten, dass Spuri eigentlich
gar nicht mehr biken geht  - wird es wohl Zeit mal wieder ein paar 
gegenteilige Beweise in Form von Fotos zu veröffentlichen. 
Nachdem gestern Nachmittag 33° am Autothermometer ablesbar waren,
wollte ich heute lieber etwas früher los....
*Also Frühstück - und schnell noch die "Warmfahrphase" *
*mit dem Nachwuchs im Park... Dann ging es Alleine weiter.*



*Bei noch angenehmen 23° .....*
*Zunächst wieder vorbei an Kliestow nach Booßen.*
*Dort wurde ich magisch "angezogen" - mein Pferdchen *
*witterte da wohl was....*



*Ach - das ist es also - wohl noch so im (Ahnen)Blut der *
*Wilde....*



*Zum Glück lies der Wilde sich überzeugen weiter nach Wulkow*
*zu reiten...die Butterblumen grüßten freundlich in Gelb*



*In Wulkow lud eigendlich der Teich am UFO zu einer *
*gemütlichen Rast ein...* 



*Die Pause am Wulkower Teich währte aber nur kurz, da ein Dieselaggregat der örtlichen Feuerwehr beim Pumpen einen *
*erheblichen Lärmpegel erzeugte. *



*Also weiter nach Schönfließ - dort mussten zwar ein paar *
*Straßenbäume dran glauben....aber irgendjemand hat das Beste *
*daraus gemacht. 1 Eule *



*1 Baumgesicht (kein Foto) und die 2 Eichhörnchen...*



*Querfeldein ging es weiter grobe Richtung Lebus.*
*Diesmal sorgte in Ermangelung von Butterblumen wohl*
*der Raps für die freundliche gelbe Farbe.*



*Gut - auch schön!*



*Die Kirschblüte geht langsam zur Neige  - *
*aber man ahnt noch wie schön es hier zur Hauptblüte aussah. *



*In Lebus ging es natürlich erst einmal auf dem Hang zu meinen *
*treuen Freunden. Einge hatten wohl heute schon Frei....*



*Während Andere noch "arbeiten" mussten...*



*Hurra - die Brücke hat unter dem Eis den Winter überlebt. *



*So konnte ich unten über die Wiesen weiter nach Frankfurt. *



*Da diese noch so richtig saftig Grün sind - trabt, äh treibt es*
*wohl auch noch Andere hier entlang. *



*Da Beuze mit den ultragefährlichen Bergkuppen-Fotos*
*gepunktet hat, wollte ich dem in nichts nachstehen. *
*In Ermangelung richtiger Berge und Schluchten suchte ich mir*
*daher die "gefährlichste" Stelle über der Oder aus....*



*Und positionierte unter Aufbringung allen Mutes mein Bike über*
*den reissenden Wogen und Wellen des Grenzflusses....*



*...und das, obwohl es hier Raubfische & Raubvögel gibt. *
*Aber manchmal muss man eben einfach mal *
*die Zähne **zusammenbeissen. *



*Nachdem ich diese kühne - ja fast schon todesmutige Aktion*
*unversehrt überlebt hatte - bestätigte mich das beinahe *
*Herunterfallen des Fotoapparates es Beuze **gebührend **nachgetan zu haben. *
*Einer entspannten Heimfahrt in der Frühlings-Natur stand*
*nun nichts mehr im Wege. *



*Es war herrlich - zumal an der Oder Wolken aufkamen & Wind.*
*So blieb es bei knappen 25° mit Abkühlung alá Küstenflair. *

*So - Allen die Morgen Brückentag haben - 2 tolle Tage.*
*Ich darf leider "müssen" - aber der 1. Mai ist ja quasi schon fast *
*vor der Tür. Bis dann. *


----------



## beuze1 (29. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wildweibchen ausser Rand und Band



*Ich bin sprachlos, Sie ist ja nicht wiederzuerkennen.*




kubitix schrieb:


> achja es is Bikefestival, die Bikewelt steht Kopf



*Da hast Du recht, auch wenn ich Guido um eine Woche verpasst hab.*






*War's gestern in München nicht weniger spannend.*
David Rinaldo 




.
.


----------



## sepalot (29. April 2012)

Nach der Hitzetour gestern war ich eigentlich schon ganz schön fertig und war doch müde. Auch heute war der Vormittag doch erst gezeichnet von gestern - eigentlich wollte ich nicht Biken gehen. Aber Mittags eine Nachricht aufgeschnappt und beschlossen, es schmerzt noch nicht genug 



, noch mal auf Bike und Richtung Waldstein 



. Schließlich musste ja von gestern noch was nachgeholt werden, da wir ja gestern keinen Cappu abstauben konnten 






. Aber heute mal auf ganz unbekanntem Weg nach oben, da ich mal eine ebenfalls ganz andere Abfahrt wollte. Pauschal in Wald und pauschal ins Unterholz 



. So mussten im wilden Wald ein paar Höhenmeter, das Bike geschultert, durch etwas unwegsames Gelände getragen werden. Aber laut Groborientierung kein Problem. Auch wieder auf den bekannteren Forstweg gekommen und so auf den Weg, den ich eigentlich von unten wählen wollte. Weis jetzt auf jeden Fall, wo ich nicht mehr abzweige 



.

Es ist zwar bewölkt, die Sonne lässt aber doch eigentlich Schatten zu. Blick in die Ferne, ...






... über Münchberg hinweg auf den neuen Windkraftpark und dahinter in den Frankenwald, bis auf den Döbraberg (da könnt ich doch auch mal wieder rüber 



).






Und wieder ein neuer Weg - ein Erfolgserlebnis braucht man ja 



 - auch dank dem kleinen Wuchs noch mit Aussicht.












Und auf dem neuen Weg rüber Richtung Abfahrt Bärenfang - Zell, den Arnstein "entdeckt". Gut das ich da noch rauf bin ... man hat ne hübsche Aussicht von hier 



.






Unten Zell.






Da geht's ...






... doch ganz schön schroff runter. Kein Wunder das die Bärenfangabfahrt so ein Speed-Stück ist 



.






Vom Arnstein noch die Stufen runter gehoppert und quer übern Weg auf die letzten Höhenmeter.






Jetzt nur noch gerade aus über die Pfade. Der Sendemast ist ja schon sichtbar.






Letzter, kleiner Anstieg zum Bärenfang rauf geschafft ...






... und somit der starre Blick rüber zum Ziel - Waldsteinhaus 



. Cappuccino 



! Endlich 



!












Am Waldsteinhaus, wie ausgemacht um 1500 angekommen. Eine SMS mit "Da" geschrieben. Antwort: "Bin kurz vorm Teufelstisch" (den Teufelstisch kann man da hinter der Mauer erkennen). Na da hab ich doch gleich mal an Cappu für zwei geordert 



.
Na, da kommt Agent P ja schon zum gemeinschaftlichen Cappuccinieren 



. 




​

Die Sonne strahlt um die Wette 



.






Und es wurde auch in Abwesenheit der restlichen, gestrigen Crew, der Ausgleich geschafft 



.






Runter ging's dann über einen kleinen Umweg über den kleinen Waldstein, der ja noch mal paar Schmankerl bereitstellt 









.

Tja, als ich das Bike aus dem Keller holte, wurde es dunkel draußen (Wolken), als ich in Sparneck parkte pustete mich der Wind weg und es zog zu. Doof wer da daheim geblieben ist. Denn oben gab's lecker Getränkt und Sonne pur und ne schöne Waldsteinrunde. Also alles richtig gemacht 












. Es hatte zwar heute auch 26°C, aber die Sonne blechte nicht ganz so sehr runter - lief besser.​


----------



## LaCarolina (29. April 2012)

Hier hats das ganze Wochenende gegossen wie aus Eimern 

Egal, war auch dringend nötig, am Dienstag ist frei und Sonnenschein 

Bild von meiner Hausrunde am Donnerstag, Cube unterm Olivenbaum, in der Mitte Ziegenherde auf dem Weg nach Hause:






Alles viel zu trocken, bin mit einer dicken Staubschicht auf dem Rad und der Haut nach Hause 






Die Pferde der Fincas sorgen für die Düngung der Oliven


----------



## LaCarolina (30. April 2012)

Spuri, echt mutiges Foto überm Fluss


----------



## barbarissima (30. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> especially for Bärbel, Flowtrail vom Lago


 
Vielen Dank für die Flowtrails  Bin gerade sehr erleichtert, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin. Die Abfahrt hätte ich nämlich nicht überlebt 

Aber Kubi, ich muss schon sagen, dein neues Freerideroutfit ist der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (30. April 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Eindruecke von meiner Tour am Samstag.
Es ist das flachste Flachland . 
Bei 26° waren es 64km und sage und schreibe 124 Hm 

Hügelig gings ja los 






Auf einem kleinen Trail durch den Forstwald ...........






auf dem Pilgerweg nach Kevelaer.






Vorbei an von der Natur getriebenen Windraedern richtung Wildnis........











In der Wildnis angekommen 






@Spurhalter: Sind zwar keine Pferde aber Fell und vier Beine haben sie auch 






Dann ging es wieder Richtung Zivilisation ...................






aber mitnehmen um meinen Weg abzukürzen wollten sie mich nicht 






Auch hier wollte mich keiner mitnehmen.






Dann versuch ich es eben bei den größeren Booten 






Aber auch hier, Fehlanzeige. Also gings ab nach oben um Höhenmeter zu erzielen 






Oben angekommen. Willkommen im Ruhrpott 






Je nach Blickrichtung ist es auch hier schoen.






Hier passt man sogar die Schilder an die Natur an 






Auch hier wieder keine Mitfahrgelegenheit 






Aber dann, ein Lichtblick 

Und siehe da, am Ende meiner Tour und meiner Kraefte, einer steuert auf mich zu und haelt an


----------



## barbarissima (30. April 2012)

*@ all Bilderposter*
Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich die Kamera gestern zu Hause gelassen habe  Das hätte den Seitenaufbau wahrscheinlich auf knappe zwei Stunden hochgetrieben 

Superschöne Bilder allerseits


----------



## andi_tool (30. April 2012)

124 HM bei 64 km....

Die HM hatte ich am Samstag schon nach kurzer Zeit. Ich bin von Heidenheim nach Heubach zum "Biketherock". 

Es ist bei uns auf bzw. an der Schwäbischen Alb schon etwas wellig....


----------



## buschhase (30. April 2012)

Ist das die Fähre bei Orsoy (oder wie auch immer der Ort geschrieben wird)?


----------



## Languste (30. April 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> 124 HM bei 64 km....
> 
> Die HM hatte ich am Samstag schon nach kurzer Zeit. Ich bin von Heidenheim nach Heubach zum "Biketherock".
> 
> Es ist bei uns auf bzw. an der Schwäbischen Alb schon etwas wellig....


 

ca. 30HM waren ja schon der Aufgang zur Brücke


----------



## Languste (30. April 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ist das die Fähre bei Orsoy (oder wie auch immer der Ort geschrieben wird)?


 

Nee, andere Richtung. Es ist kurz vor Düsseldorf. Es ist die Fähre zwischen Kaiserswerth und Langst.


----------



## spurhalterin (1. Mai 2012)

Hatten wir ein Glück 
Sind gleich nach dem Frühstück los - und Bombenwetter!
Danach noch kurz zum Maifest - und was soll ich sagen, kaum zu Hause,
hat es geregnet & gewittert. Also alles Richtig gemacht. 
Wir hatten heute Premiere - also nicht im TV. 
Die Spurille ist die knapp 25 km Runde "mitgezogen".
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen der Tour - ohne viele Worte....








































Nein was war das Schön mal wieder & Spuri hat hinterher ein lecker Essen beim Italiener spendiert. 
So müssen Feiertage.....

PS: Das "Fremdbike" bitte ich zu entschuldigen.....  ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Mai 2012)

Klasse wenn die ganze Familie zusammen fährt, kann meine Holde leider nicht dazu bewegen. Und 25 km für die Kleine ist auch schon super.


----------



## kubitix (1. Mai 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Und 25 km für die Kleine ist auch schon super.






Wildweibchen, Cortina, und Kubitix ziehen den Hut. Beförderung zur Superspurin ist genehmigt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> ... Beförderung zur Superspurin ist genehmigt.


 



Die "Superheldin" schläft schon  und ich nutze mal die Gelegenheit mich ab zu melden! Mi-Fr Lehrgang - ohne PC. 
 Bis später & der "Group Lago" danke - and have a nice time....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (1. Mai 2012)

Obwohl's gestern auch mehr als schön war, machte ich gestern mal einen Ruhetag - so richtig relaxt 







 . Aber dafür heute. Mal im Forst rumeiern. Da ist es nicht so warm (die Anstiege in der Sonne sind noch so ungewohnt 



). Spielplatz vorm Wald für die Kinder und der Wald selbst für die großen Kinder, wie ich 



.





Viele wandern an diesem Tag, ich mach (Rad-)Wandern.






Der Würfel muss sich erst erfrischen, bevor er den nächsten langen Anstieg in Angriff nimmt.






Waldlichtungsidylle 












Oben gleich abgebogen und in den nächsten Trail 



.






Aber da hinten gibt's so viele Abzweigmöglichkeiten. Da lang? 










Oder da lang? 
















Hier ist etwas luftiger - es ist Wasser in der Nähe.



































Hier bei uns hat man eher Angst, dass Pferde den Boden verdichten, als Biker. Aber endlich mal wieder den einen bestimmten Trail gefunden. Juhuuu 



!






Erst mal wieder hoch gestrampelt - alles Trails sind immer falsch rum 



.






Das war doch bisher ein schönes Auf und Ab 



.






Und es wird erst mal schön flowig weiter gehen 



.












Dann war der Forst mal wieder mit schwerem Gerät auf dem letzten Teil unterwegs 



. Zum Glück ist der Boden so trocken, dass die Harvesterspuren ausgehärtet waren. Dann ging's erst mal wieder schnurstracks rauf 



.









Dann noch mal einbiegen und den letzten Trail für heute unter die Stollen nehmen. Antritt ...






... Kurskorrektur ...






... und schon bockt der Drahtesel ... wird aber wieder prompt auf Kurs gebracht 



.






Schön schaut's aus. Frische Farben und es blüht 



.






Bike und Rider frisch geduscht. Also: Chill & grill auf der heimischen Terrasse 






. 






Und dass es auch weiter gut läuft, wie geschmiert 



, noch ein alkoholisches, stärkendes Getränk aus dem Steinkrug. Proooost Gemeinde! 










*









 War heute ganz schick. Gemütlich aufgestanden, bissl relaxt, Mittagessen, relaxt, neue Trails gerockt, chill & grill und den warmen Abend genossen. 









*



@Spuri: schön, schön ... gleißiger Nachwuchs 
@Lagobiker: wir wollen endlich mehr Bilder sehen 
@Tina & Jörg: was machen die Taunus-Rider? ​


----------



## Cortina (2. Mai 2012)

Sepi, die Taunus-Biker sind doch zur Zeit Elba-Biker wenn ich nicht irre 

Die Bilder sind gerade auf dem Heimweg 

Sent from Caddy Padova - Treviso


----------



## sepalot (2. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sepi, die Taunus-Biker sind doch zur Zeit Elba-Biker wenn ich nicht irre
> 
> Die Bilder sind gerade auf dem Heimweg
> 
> Sent from Caddy Padova - Treviso


 
achso  .. danke!


----------



## sepalot (2. Mai 2012)

Ist ja schrecklich. Aufgewacht schon wieder bestes Wetter 



 und ne gute Grundwärme in der Früh. Frühstück auf der Terrasse und so 



. Bike ins Auto und Richtung Fichtelgebirge gefahren. Aber wo es hingehen soll, weiß ich noch nicht wirklich. 

Ochsenkopf: Vorbei.
Fichtelsee: Vorbei. 
Seehaus: Vorbei. 
Schneeberg: Vorbei. 
Waldstein oder Kornberg? : Nicht schon wieder. 





Na dann an den Weißenstädter See und dann brechen wir mal auf Richtung Rudolphstein. Da gibt's auch feinste Trails 



 runter und da war ich schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Also auf auf.

Jetzt weis ich auch, warum man vielleicht nicht so oft hier ist. Die Forstwege sind ja fast genau so anstrengend wie die Wanderwege 






. Dieser Granitstaub gebunden in sandigem Untergrund. Aber wie heißt es so schön? "Was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nur noch härter" 



.






Der Rudolphsattel ist erreicht. Wenn man will kann man sich noch gar den Schneeberggipfel hoch quälen ...






... oder auf dem Höhenweg, Richtung Rudolphstein. Treffen mit den Drei Brüdern.












Immerhin sieht man ein Hanzz mal eher als eines dieser Auerhähne hier in freier Wildbahn .






Dann ist er erreicht. Der Rudolphstein. 






Von links über buggeligstem Weg hergekommen und dann geht's runter rechts rein.






Weiter geht's mit dem Bike zusammen nicht.






Da muss man schon mal den Aussichtspunkt gar hochkrabbeln.






Schneeberggipfel mit dem alten Abhörturm, ein paar Höhenmeter weiter unten glänzt das Dach der dortigen Bergwachthütte und im Vordergrund die Gipfel der Drei Brüder.






Es geht abwärts.






Blick runter zum Weißenstädter See und rüber zum Waldstein.












Schneeberg bis rüber über Nußhardt zum Seehaus und weiter zur Hohen Metze.






Kössaine.






Hinter dem Waldsteinzug beginnt der Frankenwald. Im Dunst der Döbraberg.





















Die Steintürmchen kommen hier immer mehr in "Mode" .






War der Weg doch gerade noch von großen Steinen und großen Wurzeln durchsetzt, geht's jetzt recht gemütlich, aber auch schnell mit Fastanliegern weiter.






Erfrischung. Die 25°C machen ja nur runterwärts wirklich Spaß 



.






Immer dem Wasser hinterher, dann kommt schon der Pfad zur ...






... Weißenhaider Mühle.






Der Pfad endet im Wirtsgarten.






Zurück am See. Anstandshalber noch einmal umrundet 



.






Und anschließend noch einen schönen, großen, leckeren Cappu am Waldsteinhaus oben genehmigt 






.






*









 Sollten die Tage doch ab heute schlecht werden, hab ich den Sonnenbrand weiter gefördert. *
*Und wenn ich mir so den Bericht für morgen anschau, dann seh ich mich auch morgen noch auf dem Bike 









*​


----------



## Gruthor (2. Mai 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *...
> *



Hallo,

wie macht man solche Bilder? Ich sehe auf dem Bild nirgendswo einen Ständer/Stein/Baumstumpf der das Rad "festhält".
Ich muss unterwegs immer Bäume/Zaunpfähle oder sonstiges suchen, damit ich ein Bild von meinem Rad machen kann... 

Wäre für einen Tipp dankbar!

Gruß
Gruthor


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Mai 2012)

Retusche-filter


----------



## zarea (2. Mai 2012)

Gruthor schrieb:


> ... Ich sehe auf dem Bild nirgendswo einen Ständer/Stein/Baumstumpf ...


Aber man sieht noch den Schatten. Ist wohl ein Zauberstab?


----------



## beuze1 (2. Mai 2012)

Gruthor schrieb:


> wie macht man solche Bilder?



*Mit etwas Übung reicht oft schon ein kleines Ästchen, das das Bike stützt. Das lässt sich zudem schön hinter der Schwinge, Schaltwerk, Kurbelarm oder wie hier hinter dem Reifen (hinten) verstecken.*




.
.


----------



## Gruthor (2. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info!

Das werde ich doch bei meiner nächsten Tour ausprobieren.  Bin mal gespannt wie oft das Rad umfällt bis ich ein gutes Bild davon geschossen habe. 

Gruß
Gruthor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (2. Mai 2012)

*So, eine super schöne Woche Lago ist vorrüber und das Resultat, eine Menge Spaß, Spritz und Trails 

ca. 220km und etwas über 5000hm 

...und während Susanne schon wieder gaaaanz große Pläne für die nächste Transalp hat...




...hab ich mir mein neues Bike ausgesucht, endlich was kühles zum Trinken aufm Trail 




Heute war das Wetter ganz gut, also ab in höhere Regionen





Vorbei an schönen Wiesen und alten verlassenen Häusern...




...gings unserem Tagesziel entgegen, Bacca di Tovo, OK bis zur Senke da oben ist noch ein Stück 




Mühsam gings bergauf, ja fatz das wolltest Du vor zwei Wochen machen wo`s unter 10 Grad war, ne ne ne heute hatte es angenehme 26 Grad 




Beim nächsten mal gehts hier runter und nicht rauf 




Na ja, am Ende gings ja dann endlich bergab 








Keine Angst Bärbel, hättest mitkommen können, so wild wars nicht 




Außerdem gabs danach mal wieder, na was wohl  richtig, Spritz,
nur der Italiener muß mal wieder aus der Rolle fallen und nen Bier trinken 




Special THX to Susanne & Stefan, Iuri, Tom & Nadine 

See u soon 


Send from Sofa*


----------



## fatz (3. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Mühsam gings bergauf, ja fatz das wolltest Du vor zwei Wochen machen wo`s unter 10 Grad war, ne ne ne heute hatte es angenehme 26 Grad *


ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mir's aussuchen kann, dann lieber kalte pfoten beim abfahren.
alles ueber 20 grad ist unanstaendig warm.


----------



## Upgrayedd (3. Mai 2012)

Heutige Tour auf die Alb


Blick auf den Rossberg





Fast am Ziel







Am Ziel


----------



## Beorn (3. Mai 2012)

Ja sach auch, da hab ich bis September in der Nähe gewohnt!

Wie biste denn vom Rossberg runter? Jägersteig? Oder weiter HW1?


----------



## Upgrayedd (3. Mai 2012)

Runter den Jägersteig. Wirklich geniale Trails rund um den Rossberg


----------



## Beorn (3. Mai 2012)

Nimm mal den HW1 weiter bis zum Dreifürsten! Oder mach rüber zum Pfullinger Berg oder über Nebelhöhle bis zum Lichtenstein, ... .

Irgendwann werd ich wieder in die Gegend ziehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (3. Mai 2012)

Werd ich sicher mal machen


----------



## Cirest (3. Mai 2012)

hoi leute, bin ja eig auch ein würfelreiter, muss aber doch ab und an das ufer wechseln ... wie zum beispiel für unseren ersten probeshoot  spring ignition... der  nächste shoot, dann allerdings mit würfelreiteraction auf stereoiden,  steht schon in den startlöchern    

das gesamte team würde sich über ein like freuen, soferns euch gefällt  





und damits nicht ganz off topic is ,,the cube side of life,,

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1114748]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kubitix (4. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Das sind keine Pläne, Susanne hat irgendwas von Gepäcktransfer erzählt.

Stefan


----------



## kubitix (4. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,

so wir sind auch wieder auf dem Heimweg. Da wir uns aber mittlerweile überzeugt haben, dass der Lago da bleibt wo er hingehört und wir wissen wo er ist, 

ist ja klar wie wir hinkommen

.


Ok Fotostop, ich will aber fahren




So ist das schon viel besser.








Wildweibchen hat mittlerweile auch richtig Spaß am nunner.








Irgendwann heißt es aber immer Abschied nehmen,

also Tschüß LAGO, bess demnähx




Susanne + Stefan


send from A7 direction Lago


----------



## Bocacanosa (4. Mai 2012)

Kleine Heimrunde um Start ins Wochenende:
































Naturwald (Urwald von Morgen):


----------



## niceann (6. Mai 2012)

von der tour letztes Wochenende;
2 Bilder von der schönen Schwäbischen Alb!


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2012)

@sepi : dein frizzchen kommt in letzter zeit eher selten raus , oder ???


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

@All: Sehr schöne Bilder

@Spuri: Coole Sache, dass die kleine Spurille das so gut mitmacht . Super mit der ganzen Familie unterwegs und noch so schöne Bilder.

@Sepi: Hast ein paar super Schnappschüsse dabei und hast es ja ordentlich krachen lassen.


----------



## andi_tool (6. Mai 2012)

niceann schrieb:


> von der tour letztes Wochenende;
> 2 Bilder von der schönen Schwäbischen Alb!



Hallo niceann,

wo hast Du Dich da herumgetrieben? Oben bei Böhmenkirch?

Gruß aus Heidenheim

Andreas


----------



## niceann (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo niceann,

wo hast Du Dich da herumgetrieben? Oben bei Böhmenkirch?

Gruß aus Heidenheim

Andreas

@ Andreas

Hallo Andreas, 
war fast in der Nähe ca. 15km Luftlinie weg ... bei Stötten!
Nähe der Wetterstation und Standort des Schuler Windrates .......

glg Anne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (6. Mai 2012)

niceann schrieb:


> Hallo niceann,
> 
> wo hast Du Dich da herumgetrieben? Oben bei Böhmenkirch?
> 
> ...



Hallo Anne,

da war ich auch schon oben. Das ist auch schon recht wellig da oben...

Viele Grüsse 

Andreas


----------



## LaCarolina (7. Mai 2012)

Gestrige sonnige Runde nach einem Regentag, man siehts auf den Fotos nicht, aber wir hatten auch mal Matsch (sonst nur Staub )










Es gab auch Gesellschaft , die zwei kamen neugierig näher








die Frau hat nen komischen Esel und noch nicht mal ne Möhre


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Es gab auch Gesellschaft , die zwei kamen neugierig näher


 
LaCarolina, LaCarolina -  
und nun das Ganze noch einmal mit Möhre...
und ihr werdet die besten Freunde....


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2012)

*War am Wochenende auch mal wieder unterwegs, sogar ohne Regen...dafür die erste kletter Einheit...*




*sieht ja nicht so toll aus...*




*ah, da ist es besser...*




*schnell noch beten das es trocken bleibt...*




*der erste Trail...*




*wird immer schöner...*




*schön steil...*








*zum Schluss noch mal richtig Idyllisch...*


----------



## barbarissima (7. Mai 2012)

*Sehr schön  Und nicht ein Tropfen Regen... ich bin schwer beeindruckt *


----------



## LaCarolina (7. Mai 2012)

@ Spuri, Möhre vielleicht nicht, aber Zückerchen pack ich ein 

@ Dämon, Wahnsinn wie grün es bei Euch ist


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Mai 2012)

@LaCarolina: Sehr schön wo du da wohnst 

@Dämon: Das ist aber wirklich mal Steil. Kommt ja meist auf Fotos nicht rüber, bei Deinem aber schon. Und das ganze mit Kehren und Stufen (was ich so erkennen kann). Na, das macht doch Laune .

@Spuri: Du musst Deine Freunde auch mal mit Reifen anlocken . Vielleicht klappt es ja .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Du musst Deine Freunde auch mal mit Reifen anlocken . Vielleicht klappt es ja .


 
 Einnen Versuch ist es wert......

@LaCarolina-  Viel Glück!


----------



## Hmmwv (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo, gestern gabs eine kleine Entspannungsrunde durch den Prater um den weiter zu erforschen.

Die besten Wege sind leider Reitwege. 

Am Ende einer Siedlungsstraße sticht mir ein Pfad ins Auge, also nix wie rein:






Der Weg geht dann in diesem Stil weiter bis zur ersten interessanteren Stelle:











Die Rohre verbinden 2 Wasserlöcher miteinander:






Er endet bei einer Kapelle mitten im Wald:






Direkt dahinter schauts gut aus das es schön weiter geht, aber leider endet das kurze Stück in einem Reitweg. 






Hoch zu Pferd bekommt man anscheinend auch nasse Füße :






Den Wanderweg parallel weiter gefahren landet man u.a. bei 2 Baumresten auf denen sich Pärchen verewigen:






Leider ist es wohl auch in Wien Sport Stöckchen zu legen, wobei das hier eher ganze Bäume sind:






Auf Verdacht bin ich dann in eine Wiese gefahren bzw. den Trampelpfad nach und wieder bei einem schönen Weg gelandet:






Auch hier immer wieder Bäume im Rudel quer über den Weg. Es wird den Weg entlang immer schlimmer:
















Man landet dann an einem alten Nebenarm der Donau, die Gegend ist wunderschön, allerdings ohne Insektenschutzmittel nicht zu empfehlen!






Der Pfad ansich wäre traumhaft zu fahren:






Wären da nicht die kleinen Stöckchen quer über den Weg:






An der Stelle wurde es wirklich eng:






Es ging dann an einem umzäunten Baum vorbei, der dazu noch eine Windbruchwarnungstafel daneben stehen hatte:






Es passieren auch komische Dinge im Prater, das schaut nach einer Schwammerlplantage aus:






Zu Ende ging der Trip dann mit Blick aufs Ernst-Happel-Stadion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das schöne Wetter heute genutzt und blau gemacht oder sollte ich sagen grün:


 
Handschuhe hab ich blöderweise vergessen...




Mehr lade ich heute Abend hoch. Jetzt muss ich die Kinder von der Kita/Schule abholen.


Bis später
der André


----------



## derAndre (8. Mai 2012)

So ich hab noch ein paar:

Leider unscharf, wie so oft bei meinen Fotos aber ich bin halt kein Fotograf und meine Kompakte kommt mit Bewegung im Halbdunklen nicht klar. Blitzen geht bei Serienbilder nicht und ohne Serienbild würde ich 100 Anläufe brauchen, fürchte ich.



Aus dem dunklen Wald in die Kurve



Danach wird es etwas steiler, was man auf dem Foto natürlich wieder mal nicht sieht. 



Da kommt es schon ein wenig steiler rüber



Dieser Trail ist nicht der Anspruchvollste aber einer der schönsten



Kaum zwei Reifen breit ist keine spuren zu hinterlassen angesagt. Wer bremst ist ein Arsch






Und zum Abschluss noch das Surfbrett:




Bis dann
der André


----------



## xerto (8. Mai 2012)

g e i le bilder

super 

ich liebe solche trails


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Mai 2012)

Ja, die haben was  ... da mag man am liebsten gleich hin und die auch absurfen .


----------



## barbarissima (9. Mai 2012)

Jepp  Klasse Bilder und klasse Trails


----------



## LAforce (10. Mai 2012)

Hey Andre!

Coole Pics!!
Wo warst du denn dort genau unterwegs? Dombach?
THX!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für das Feedback. Ist wirklich ne Menge arbeit so Fotos mit 10sec Selbstauslöser. Dabei entstehen unmengen von Fotos die man in die Tonne kloppen kann und ein paar lustige wie dieses:



Von daher Respekt an alle die hier immer so schöne Fotos posten. Mir ist das meist zu viel arbeit oder aber ich bin so im Fluss, dass ich die Knipse völlig vergesse.



LAforce schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn dort genau unterwegs? Dombach?
> THX!



Im Wald  

Ich bin abgesehen von ein paar Rehen und Hasen wahrscheinlich der einzige der den einen Trail kennt und fährt, denn er hat weder Ein- noch Ausgang und es ist ne Mordsplackerei dort hin zu kommen. Jedenfalls habe ich dort noch nie Reifenspuren oder sonst ein Anzeichen menschlicher Benutzung gesehen.


----------



## nen (10. Mai 2012)

Der Winter 11/12 war ja für Wintersportler ein Traum, doch irgendwann muss er dem Frühling weichen und damit auch die Ski dem Radl.

Los ging es mit vielen flowigen Hometrails








































Video folgt irgendwann...

Langsam geht es auch in höheren Lagen dem Schnee an den Kragen und es wird Zeit das Bike ins Auto zu packen und die erste Topomobbingtouren zu starten.

Zuerst einmal Höhenmeter strampeln vorbei an Schneemauern





Dafür wird man mit Alpstein und Blick ins Appenzellerland belohnt





Dem Würfel gefällts sichtlich am Sattel





Dem Fahrer ja sowieso und den Bahnbenützern sicher auch...





Wäre der Franken nicht so hoch, könnte man noch rauf ins Drehrestaurant sich den Bauch vollschlagen. Gut das an dem Abend erster Grillabend mit Kollegen war 





In dem breiten Tal bin ich daheim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schöne Touren kann man aber auch vor der Haustüre starten. 
Das Schmelzwasser rinnt dem Bodensee entgegen





Immer in angenehmer Steigung der Ache entlang.





Doch ab 1100m ist nordwestseitig dann Schluss mit lustig und Schieben angesagt.





Hier oben geht es mit dem Frühling erst los





Ziel erreicht. Der Kamm im Hintergrund sollte heuer noch einer Überschreitung mit Bike in den Bregenzerwald dienen.










Ach wie schön es doch hier oben ist 





Man möchte am liebsten gar nicht die Rückfahrt starten





Aber zuerst noch einmal etwas Schnee





Ich wünsche allen Radlfahrern eine schöne und verletzungsfreie Bikesaison 2012 

Schöne Grüße 
nen


----------



## Beorn (10. Mai 2012)

Solche Bilder vom Saisonstart möcht ich auch mal heimbringen! Vielleicht sollt ich doch mal noch viel näher an die Alpen ziehn!


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Mai 2012)

Sehr schöne Pics...


----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2012)

dieses ewige topo mobbing 

ich muss auch da runter


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Mai 2012)

nen schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Radlfahrern eine schöne und verletzungsfreie Bikesaison 2012



Danke, dass wünsche ich Dir auch . Und ... tolle Fotos. Freu mich schon auf Deine HammerAlpenFotos .


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2012)

nen, schöne Bilder  wo treibst Du Dich zur Zeit rum, in Innsbruck biste nicht mehr, oder?

Bin ab und an im Silpark.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (12. Mai 2012)

war grad eine woche beim meinem kumpel, der jetzt mein altes stereo faehrt. hier ein paar bilder fuer euch von da wo die loecher im kaese erfunden wurden:





















wir habe's zwar ziemlich krachen lassen, aber dafuer hab ich recht wenig fotografiert.


----------



## sepalot (13. Mai 2012)

Letzen Samstag Nachmittag war es endlich soweit (nach 4 Wochen 




). Die Gabel fürs Fritzz ist endlich wieder da 



. Beim Seppo dann schnell eingebaut und weng rum herum, dann war's wieder einsatzfähig 



. Leider war das Wochenende so verregnet 



, dass wir das anschließenden Pumptracken nicht durchführten 



.






Am Dienstag konnte dann endlich die Proberunde gemacht werden 



, und siehe da steht da, wie ne 1. Fährt sich auch wieder gut.​







Da das Tourenbike ja wieder einsatzbereit ist, wird das Hanzz nun wieder "frisch" gemacht 



. Oh man, das nächste Großprojekt ist der Keller - der muss dringend mal wieder aufgeräumt werden 



 - seit Monaten hat sich hier das Haufenprinzip eingeschlichen 



 - schrecklich!






Die Tägliche Hygiene: Das Zähneputzen 



. Dank Dr. Best und dem Zitronenmundspray sind die RaceFace-Beißerchen wieder i. O. 










Gestern war das vielleicht warm. Endlich von der Arbeit heim und dann dummerweise etwas getrödelt (Slowmotionbetrieb, wegen Hitze 



). Kurz bevor ich los wollte hat es dann zugezogen. Wind, dunkle, dunklere und noch dunklere Wolken, kurzer Starkregen und Himmelsgesang. Eine Art Vorhut für das was dann in der Nacht herkam 



. 






Heute war es zwar frisch, aber dafür konnte sich immer mal kurz die Sonne durchringen. Bischofsgrün auf der Nordseite des Ochsenkopfes.






Erst mal von Fleckl rüber Richtung Grassemann. Dort gleich einen Bundspecht gesehen. Leider zu flink bis Foto ausgepackt und dann auch in sicherer Entfernung für das Deluxe-Suchbild. Dann erst mal vom Grassemann wieder zahlreiche Höhenmeter fressen.






Ja, ich hoffe so ne Hütte brauch ich heute nicht. Außerdem dürfte es heute dann schwer werden ein freies Plätzchen zu bekommen 



.






Ja, passt mir wieder ganz gut ne Tour wieder mit dem Enduro zu fahren 



.






Es ging erst schroff rauf, dann gemächlich aber auf langer Distanz wieder runter, dann wieder schroff rauf, wieder runter und wieder lange rauf und dann wieder schnell runter. Tja, dann sind wir schon fast auf der Nordseite. Bischofsgrün.






Sobald man die Seilbahn gequert hat, fast eine Art Panoramastrecke für Schneebergausblick.






Na endlich ist auch auf der Nordpiste kein Schnee mehr zu finden! Blick runter auf die Hotelburg "Kaiser Alm" und am Fuß des Schneeberges die Höhenklinik der Rentenversicherungen.






Echt ungewohnt. So wieder mit Jacke und Beinlingen zu Biken 



. 8°C sind halt nicht die Welt 



.






"Jaa Fritzz, da drüben am Schneeberg werden wir ach schon mal wieder fahr'n."






Bei den Niedrigtemperaturen ziehen sich sogar die Steine a Fell an 



.






Immer wieder wird der Blick freigegeben.






Der Rock-Garden am Haberstein (*KLICK*).






Einbahnstraße? Hier? Auf einer Forstraßenkreuzung, wo kein öffentlicher Verkehr ist?






Wahrscheinlich für die, die da hinten hausen 



.






Ja, da ist sie mal wieder. Immer wenn man den Foto eingepackt hat, kommt die Sonne.






Runter nach ...






... Karches auf nen Bohnensaft? Wenn ja, ein wenig weiter gibt's noch nen super Sigletrail. Wie sich dann herausstellte, leider gesperrt wegen Forstarbeiten 



.






Der Nußhardt.






Der Ochsenkopf ist eine Wasserlandschaft. Zig Brunnen und kleinere Quellen entspringen rund um den Berg auf sämtlichen Höhen.






Der Forstweg schlängelt sich zwischen den großen Felsbrocken hindurch 



.












Mörderanstieg auf dem Quellenweg und die Naabquelle über Fichtelberg/ Neubau ist erreicht. Von hier führt noch ein netter Trail weiter 



.












Der Wanderweg zum Bullheadhouse (Fleckl) ist einfach MEGA 





















! Nur immer mal auf ganz kürzen Stücken ist es Forststraße.
















































Sogar auf dem Trail sind diese Fotofallen 



.






Und umso später es wird, um so besser wird das Wetter 



.


















Nur der Trail wird auf einigen hundert Metern etwas schmäler, aber dafür matschiger 



.












Aber immer wieder schön, wie etepetete man anfangs immer ist und versucht die Pampe zu umfahren, aber sobald man den ersten Spritzer abbekommen hat, ist einem alles egal und macht auch noch Spaß 



. Zumindest immer, wenn Wanderer eine sehen und sich fragen (Gesichtsausdruck), ob so was Spaß machen kann. "Doch das kann!" 










Rumpel die pumpel. So ne frische Gabel ist was feines 



.






Heute konnte man kostenlos CUBE's am Bullheadhouse schrettern 



, naja zumindest ausleihen und testen und quälen 



. CUBE-TEST-DAYS. Von AMS, Fritzz, Hanzz, Two15 und andere. Die Räder waren auch mal Stückzahlenmäßig in ordentlicher Menge verfügbar. Dazu gab es über den Tag geführte Touren in versch. Schwierigkeitsstufen. Mittag und Abend dann BBQ vom Peter 



.







Deshalb waren auch so sehr viele CUBE's heute rund um den Ochsenkopf unterwegs 



. Alle Modelle alle Farben. Alle freundlich. CUBE-Familiy.












Bitteschön CUBE! 
















Two15 im Einsatz - schade, dass der Nohander hinterm Baum dann war.























































Dann war's ja doch noch ein herrliches Wetter zum Abend 



 - tja den Teller von Peters BBQ eben aufgegessen 



.












*Heute mal nix für die Sonnenbrandförderung gemacht - auch gut.*
​


----------



## cytrax (13. Mai 2012)

Klasse Story Sepi  Jetzt muss der kleine Italiener wieder 2 Tage warten bis die Seite geladen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. Mai 2012)

Unser Sepi, immer unermüdlich unterwegs um uns mit seinen Trailbildern neidisch zu machen


----------



## Beorn (13. Mai 2012)

Nicht nur der! Pool-PC im Stud-Wohnheim dauert schon über 5 Min! Aber die Bilder sinds mal wieder wert! Nächstes Mal fahr ich in der Gegend von der Autobahn runter und hab mein Bike dabei!


----------



## mtblukas (13. Mai 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> ​




Schöne Bilder von uns  

Seit langem mal wieder ein Beitrag von mir 

Eigentlich hatten wir ja vor in den Bikepark nach Osternohe zu gehen. 
Es war sogar schon alles geplant wir saßen im Zug in Richtung Nürnberg als ich aus Spaß gesagt habe: hat der par überhaupt auf?  
Schnell auf' m Handy geschaut - Nein  





Da wir schon Bayernticket und alles gekauft haben wollte wir nich so schnell aufgeben und haben nach anderen Parks in Bayern geschaut und auch welche gefunden  

Ochsenkopf war der nächste Bikepark der offen hatte. Schnell telefoniert und ein Leihbike ausgeliehen und schon saßen wir 1 Stunde später im Zug nach Bayreuth dann mit der S- Bahn 13 km vor den Park und genau bis vor den Park mit einem netten Busfahrer 

Endlich angekommen, gleich auf den Übbungspacour:

























Da dort ja Cube Tag war passt das hier auch ein bisschen rein 



> Heute konnte man kostenlos CUBE's am Bullheadhouse schrettern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gings los auf die Freeride Strecke:





Schöne Aussicht 

















Durch Steinfelder...





















...steile Steine runter 









dazu Wurzeln..









und natürlich auch Sprüngen! 













Nach 5 Stunden fahren gings dann auch wieder mim Zug nach Hause. Ein sehr schönes Erlebniss auch wenn es am Anfang etwas kompliziert war haben wir es hinbekommen und sind noch zum fahren gekommen! Ein schöner Tag 





und durch Bayern sind wir auch gekommen 






Gruß Lukas

​


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Mai 2012)

Klein ist die Welt (bzw. Bayern). Tolle Fotos und Story von euch beiden, Sepi und Lukas .


----------



## sepalot (13. Mai 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> und durch Bayern sind wir auch gekommen


 
hm hm ... FRANKEN


----------



## Cortina (13. Mai 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> .....jetzt muss der kleine Italiener wieder 2 Tage warten bis die Seite geladen hat



Isch nischt kleine dumme Italiener sondern große dumme.....ähhh....schlaue Italiener, habe ich gemacht an PC heute morge und jetzze Seite schon gelade 

So und jetzze grosse Komplimente für die viele Bilder


----------



## mtblukas (13. Mai 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> hm hm ... FRANKEN



hmm ja, aber Bayern Ticket


----------



## sepalot (13. Mai 2012)

die Trailbilder stammen aus dem Videomaterial ... hiermit nachgereicht 

https://vimeo.com/42082227

war heute noch mal kurz, spontan da ... mal ein AMS150 rauf und runter geprügelt


----------



## dusi__ (13. Mai 2012)

da trau ich mich irgendwie gar nich meine letzten fotos zu zeigen 

hier mal 4 fotos unserer gestrigen regen / sonnen / schlamm / matsch / verkehrte welt tour.





kurzer foto check. *check* 





geräte check *check*



 

und ich frag mich noch "wieso komm ich nich vom fleck und warum tun meine mitfahrer so alsob sie mich nicht kennen würden?" *check*  





aber ENDLICH! wirds wieder schön grün da draußen. 

schönen start in die woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> und ich frag mich noch "wieso komm ich nich vom fleck und warum tun meine mitfahrer so alsob sie mich nicht kennen würden?" *check*



Wie noch so einer der nicht weiß wie man richtig auf dem Bike sitzt, jetzt kenn ich schon zwei


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie noch so einer der nicht weiß wie man richtig auf dem Bike sitzt, jetzt kenn ich schon zwei


 
 Da gerade Mai ist - sind es vielleicht die "Maikäfer" oder wenigstens 
deren Nachahmer. 
Das *Video* und so eine *Fotostory* sind genau die richtigen Wachmacher,
neben dem Morgenkaffee natürlich. 
Ach ja - nicht zu vergessen Sepi´s + Lukas Bilderterror......


----------



## barbarissima (14. Mai 2012)

Haha, wie witzig, der Sepi macht Bilder vom Lukas und weiß es gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Mai 2012)

Da heute Nachmitag wieder mal Regen angesagt wurde - und es auch in der Ferne etwas Grau aussah - bin ich mal eben gleich nach dem Frühstück aufgebrochen.

Irgendwie kam mir die Idee um die Stadt herum bzw. von einem Park zum Anderen mitten durch zu fahren. 
Klingt nach einer Menge Straße, Radweg oder Asphalt - aber das machte auch zu meinem Erstaunen gerade mal ca. 20 - 30 % der Gesamtstrecke aus. 
Dabei haben wir hier sogar noch weitere "grüne Oasen" - die ich gar nicht erst angesteuert habe. 
Hätte ich so auch nicht gedacht - vielleicht gibt es mal einen Teil 2 der "City-Tour"...

Los ging es natürlich zunächst in Richtung Oder - 
wozu hat man die sonst in der Stadt. 
Aha - besser mit Helm, sonst könnte man sich hier den Kopf stossen....




In Kehrschleife (sonst wäre man raus aus der Stadt) 
die Wiesen vom Ufer aus gesehen




Gemütliches Plätzchen (Strand-Atmosphäre) an der Oder




Frühlingsgrüße an der Promenade




(Wasser-)Spielereien mittig auf dem Ziegenwerder




Ziegenwerder 




Am anderen Ende des Ziegenwerders
Da hat wohl jemand zu viele "Rocky-Filme" gesehen.....




In harter Wendeschleife geht es Richtung Stadtzentrum zurück - diesmal etwas weiter Landeinwärts, aber parallel zum Werder.
Hier befindet sich der sogenannte Anger. Ein Ort voller Geschichte.
Man blickt hier schön auf Alt & Neu.
A = Turm der St. Gertraudenkirche (alt)
B = Oderturm (neu) - früher "Hochhauscafe" - mitten im Zentrum
C = Kießlinghaus (benannt nach dem bekannten Architekten)
D = sowjetisches Ehrenmahl
E = Turm der Marienkirche




einige Worte/Erläuterungen:




St. Gertraudenkirche & Kießlinghaus als Panorama




Nahe dem Zentrum konnte ich mich alsbald wieder von der Straße 
abwenden und durch den sog. Lennépark fahren.




Angelegt und benannt nach dem großartigen Landschaftsgestalter.




An einer ganz anderen Ecke zeigt dieses Denkmal, dass nicht alle Berühmtheiten so viel Glück hatten, 
dass Ihre Anlagen noch/wieder gut erhalten sind. 
Der Herr Lienau würde sich im Grabe umdrehen - 
denn sein Park gleicht viel mehr einem Kartoffelacker & 
das Denkmal muss man im Dickicht suchen.....




Aber zum Glück haben wir nicht nur den (verwilderten) Lienau-Park (einst Kulturstätte mit eigener Freichlichtbühne - welche leider abgerissen wurde),
sondern auch noch einen Lienau-Teich! 
Dieser liegt im sog. Botanischen Garten - und ist wenn man dem kleinem Fließ "Klinge" folgt auch flux erreicht. 



Hier sorgt das Grünflächenamt dafür, das es (fast) das ganze Jahr blüht & recht nett ist. 
Ganze Schulklassen machen Ausflüge nach hier & manchem Hochzeitspaar wurden hier schon herrliche 
Aufnahmen beschert....kleines Spiel - "Finde das Cube" 




Mal kein Pferd.... - aber es ist was für die Spurin (die steht auf diese Tierchen)




Im Park




Abschlußbild vom Teich




Danach ging es mehr oder weniger wieder durch bewohntes Gebiet 
nach Hause. Alles in Allem 2 schöne Stunden (Foto-Pausen mitgerechnet)
& mal was anderes. Wie gesagt sind mir im Nachhinein noch einige 
Parks und/oder Ecken (Teiche, Fließe usw.) eingefallen, die man ebenfalls
mitten in der Stadt findet. Teil 2? Bestimmt - aber das nächste mal 
geht es sicher erst mal wieder raus aus der Stadt....

 Spuri


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Mai 2012)

*Spuri du bist mein Held des Tages  mir war es zu kalt und zu nass heute...
aber gestern war es schön...*


----------



## barbarissima (15. Mai 2012)

*@Spuri*
Und wieder was gelernt  Nach Spuris Beiträgen hat man immer das Gefühl, wieder ein kleines bisschen klüger zu sein als vor dem Beitrag 

*@Dämon*
Der North Shore ist ja cool  Aber bei feuchter Witterung bestimmt schön rutschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Dämon*
> Der North Shore ist ja cool  Aber bei feuchter Witterung bestimmt schön rutschig



kann man so sagen, sind aber dabei Hasendraht drüber zu spannen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Mai 2012)

@Spuri & Dämon:  schöne Bilder. Immer wieder ein Genuss .


----------



## Nuke2 (15. Mai 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> die Trailbilder stammen aus dem Videomaterial ... hiermit nachgereicht
> 
> https://vimeo.com/42082227
> 
> war heute noch mal kurz, spontan da ... mal ein AMS150 rauf und runter geprügelt



eine frage zu deinen Filmen. Ist da jemand dabei oder musst du dann immer wiedeer hochlaufen um die Cam zuholen?

gruß Björn


----------



## sepalot (15. Mai 2012)

Nuke2 schrieb:


> eine frage zu deinen Filmen. Ist da jemand dabei oder musst du dann immer wiedeer hochlaufen um die Cam zuholen?
> 
> gruß Björn


 
ja, alles ich und mein treuer begleiter - das ministativ 

würde noch jemand dabei sein, dann würden die einzelszenen nicht ganz so "einseitig" sein, also starr und auch wesentl. andere perspektiven. es gibt tatsächlich viel mehr filmverschnitt, als zu verwendentes material


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2012)

@spuri : das strand bild is richtig schön !!


----------



## Cortina (15. Mai 2012)

Spuri, ich glaub ich seh grün  diese Farben sind der Hammer  und sag Spurin ich mag diese Tierchen auch und ganz besonders "süß sauer" oder "à l orange"...Donald duck und gaaaaaanz schnell weg 

@Dämon ist das jetzt nen North Shore oder ein Waldbodenschutztrail ...ist ja egal, die einen nennen es North Shore die anderen den flachsten Anlieger der Welt 

Hoffe ich komm am Freitag mal wieder aufs Bike 

Wünsche allen eine gute N8

Grüße
Guido


----------



## firebean (16. Mai 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> war heute noch mal kurz, spontan da ... mal ein AMS150 rauf und runter geprügelt



Wie hat es sich geschlagen? Ich kriege mein AMS 150 vermutlich heute und vor kurzem hat ja in Ottweiler, also ganz in der Nähe, ein Flowtrail eröffnet und vielleicht wollte ich da mal hin. Ich habe hier auch schon gelesen, dass das AMS 150 wegen der 32er Standrohre der Gabel wohl eher ungeeignet ist.


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Mai 2012)

firebean schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch schon gelesen, dass das AMS 150 wegen der 32er Standrohre der Gabel wohl eher ungeeignet ist.



Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Ist eigentlich ziemlicher Unsinn. Bis 150mm sind doch 32mm Standrohre oft Standard, trotzdem kann man es damit ordentlich krachen lassen.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Beorn (16. Mai 2012)

Außer man wiegt gut 100kg wie ich, dann wirds hin und wieder bissle flexig!


----------



## kubitix (16. Mai 2012)

Moinsen zusammen,

das hat ja letztes Jahr beim AX nicht geklappt, aber nun konnte ich es Wildweibchen doch beweisen!

Das Vinschgau hat auch Berge, manchmal sieht man sie sogar. Man sollte sich aber beeilen, aktuell




doch, Bewölkungszunahme, stürmisch, Neuschnee(in 3.000m).

Stefan


(send from Laas, direction Lago)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2012)

firebean schrieb:


> Wie hat es sich geschlagen? Ich kriege mein AMS 150 vermutlich heute und vor kurzem hat ja in Ottweiler, also ganz in der Nähe, ein Flowtrail eröffnet und vielleicht wollte ich da mal hin. Ich habe hier auch schon gelesen, dass das AMS 150 wegen der 32er Standrohre der Gabel wohl eher ungeeignet ist.



Eröffnung ist erst am 29.05.2012

http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/


----------



## firebean (16. Mai 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gelesen?



Das weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Sobald ich es gefunden habe, werde ich es hier verlinken.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Eröffnung ist erst am 29.05.2012



Prima, dann habe ich ja noch nix verpasst.


----------



## nen (16. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Neuschnee(in 3.000m).


also beste Verhältnisse, hier Schnee ab 700m und gerade Hagelschauer 

Morgen zum Feiertag ist dann hoffentlich Schluss mit der kalten Sophie & Co!
Schöne Bilder @all 

@Guido: äußerster Westen Österreichs, oder zwischen Appenzell und Bregenzerwald


----------



## cytrax (16. Mai 2012)

Auf 600m ----> Regen, Sonne, Hagel, Schnee  ich dreh noch durch was soll man denn da anziehen 

BTW schöne Bilder von allen


----------



## barbarissima (16. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Bewölkungszunahme, stürmisch, Neuschnee(in 3.000m)
> (send from Laas, direction Lago)


 
Für den Schnee hätteste aber nicht so weit fahren müssen. Hier war heute Morgen Neuschnee auf 535m


----------



## kubitix (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bärbel, hallo zsäm,

soweit sind wir nicht gefahren, diesmal.

nachdem die Aussichten heute morgen suboptimal waren,




sind wir aus dem Vinschgau Richtung Lago verschwunden.

Da war doch noch was? Salewa Cube in Bozen,









ok ganz lustig, aber den Store kannste knicken, Aussage Wildweibchen, ist Experte!

Also weiter Richtung Lago, da war doch noch was? Achja ein Lago aber nicht der Lago, sondern der Kalte Lago, äh Kalterer Lago, ist ja eigentlich ein warmer,

kann man(n mal den Überblick verlieren




ein bizzele Biken waren wir schon




Kubitix da hinne ist eine Jausenstation,




und zu guter letzt




LAGOFEELING




Wildweibchen und Kubitix

send from Kalterer See, mir blei´bn do

PS: Aktuell Schneetreiben auf dem Fernpass


----------



## Cortina (16. Mai 2012)

Wie war das, da wo`s Spritz gibt ist zu Hause


----------



## kubitix (16. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie war das, da wo`s Spritz gibt ist zu Hause




da wo Sprizz gibt is immer zuHause!


----------



## sepalot (16. Mai 2012)

firebean schrieb:


> Wie hat es sich geschlagen? Ich kriege mein AMS 150 vermutlich heute und vor kurzem hat ja in Ottweiler, also ganz in der Nähe, ein Flowtrail eröffnet und vielleicht wollte ich da mal hin. Ich habe hier auch schon gelesen, dass das AMS 150 wegen der 32er Standrohre der Gabel wohl eher ungeeignet ist.


 
passt schon ... hat auf jeden fall ne mega Performance rauf (im gegensatz zum Fritzz) ​ 
runter (nicht die DH) war's nicht verkehrt, spricht gut an ... fehlen vielleicht die 10mm Federweg  ... ne, fällt denk ich auf den Mittelgebirgstrails kaum ins Gewicht, bis auf paar Stellen, wo es total verblockt ist (zumindest hier im Fichtelgebirge kommt das mal vor), aber da wünschte man sich dann auch schon mehr als die 180mm von meinem Hanzz .​ 
ja, ne 32er Gabel reicht in der Regel aus, wobei ich selbst schon dazu tendiere "dicker ist besser" - flexen kaum vorhanden - bin deshalb mit der Lyrik (34mm) im Fritzz sehr glücklich  (die Fox36 im Hanzz brauch ma gar nicht erwähnen).​ 
auf einem Flowtrail kannst mit jedem Bike problemlos fahren. Mein Fritzz bin ich auch im Bikepark und ähnliches Terain gefahren (und ob jetzt AMS150 oder Fritzz - da ist nicht so der krasse Unterschied), halt keine reine DH-Strecken. Aber Ochsenkopf, Osternohe, Geißkopf, Saalbach-Hinterglemm und zahlreiche Naturstrecken, wos schon mal richtig poltert hat es mit gemacht.​ 
die Bikes machen mehr mit, als man von ihnen glaubt  (Zitat vom Knecht, als er 2010 den Specialized Enduro-Ride zum Riva Bike-Festival gefahren ist und den Specialized-Drop runter ist  - mit einem Stereo ).​ 






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Mai 2012)

So liebe Cube'ler,

hier mal "meine" Fotos von Elba. Also, Elba ist echt ne tolle Insel ... sehr trailig, sehr flowig und sie bietet auf kompaktem Raum alles was das MTBler Herz begehrt. 

Wir hatten eine coole Truppe und tolle Guides von GoCrazy. Jeden Morgen wurde erstmal der Schlachtplan des Tages ausgearbeitet.




Und dann ging es auch schon los. Aber angefangen haben wir erstmal im Regen, bei 16 °C. Heisst also ... bestes MTB Schlamm-Spaß-Wetter .




Die Laune war gut  ...




...und die Trails schon fluffig .




Wir sahen zwar aus wie die Schweinchen, aber mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht.




Nur Materialpflege war zumindest an den 2 Regentagen angesagt.




Und nicht alles hat die Trailfahrten immer ganz überlebt . Hier musste einer "TheOne" neues Leben eingehaucht werden . Der Kollege konnte sein Fritzz gar nicht mehr vernüftig bremsen. Aber am Ende war dann alles gut und funktionierte wieder wie gehabt. 




Treppenfahrt auf glitschigem Pflaster ... da muss man schon ein wenig aufpassen.




Schön das es zumindest Abends dann immer trocken war.  




... und irgendwann reichte es auch mit dem Regen. Und passend zur Sightseeingtour in Portoferraio brach die Sonne durch. 27 °C ! 




Die Altstadt ist echt schön ... wie ein Tor zu einer früheren Zeit.




Da der Hafen sehr wichtig war für die Erzverschiffung (daher auch der Name "Ferraio" von Ferrum = Eisen), ist die gesamte Stadt quasi eine Festung und hat innerhalb der Festungsmauern ihren alten Charme beibehalten.








Ab jetzt war Sonne satt angesagt.




Da macht das Fahren auch gleich doppelt soviel Spaß.




Genauso wie das leckere italienische Eis .




Das schöne ist an Elba, es geht immer gleich schön rauf und überall sind kleine Trails versteckt. Von denen haben wir leider nicht soviele Fotos, da sind wir nämlich gefahren .




Zur Zwischenstärkung gab es immer wieder kleine Köstlichkeiten ... aber Vitamine sind ja gesund.




Es ging immer weiter rauf ...




... aber wir wissen ja, wo es rauf geht, geht es auch wieder runter .




Manchmal auch sehr sehr steil ... fahren ging hier besser als laufen.




Neuer Tag, neuer Aufstieg. In Alpenmanier mit Tragepassagen.




Die Ladies on the Top of the Pop ...




... und von uns ein Foto für's Familienalbum.




Die Aussicht genießen.




Aber wer hier dachte das war's. Ne, ne ... es ging noch gut rauf.




Eine Mitstreiterin aus der Truppe schiebt sich den Trail hoch. Schön zerklüftet ist Elba.




Oben angekommen . Abgekämpft und voll zufrieden .




Flowtrails jagen.




Man meint hier geht es schön trailig runter ... trailig ja, aber hinten sacksteil rauf .




So sahen die Trails rauf und runter meistens aus.




Und der Wegesrand war meist ein reines Blumenmeer.




Ein Blick auf Portoferraio.








Am Wegesrand haben wir auch diese Mega-Pusteblume gefunden .




Leider geht jeder schöne Urlaub mal vorüber. Ein letztes Mal die Trails langfegen ... und nächstes Jahr kommen wir hoffentlich wieder.




Hoffe euch haben unsere Elbabilder gefallen.

Gruß aus Görsroth.


----------



## beuze1 (17. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hoffe euch haben unsere Elbabilder gefallen



*Klasse Urlaub, schöne Touren, gutes Essen..es kann so einfach sein.*


----------



## OIRAM (17. Mai 2012)

*@ Sirrah73

Die Pusteblume ist ja mal n Hammer, genau wie der Rest der Urlaubsbilder...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2012)

Schöne Bilder  sieht nach einem relaxten Urlaub aus.
Ich muss unbedingt auch mal nach Elba


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich muss unbedingt auch mal nach Elba


 
 Das kennst Du (noch) nicht! Schäm Dich....
@Joerg & Tina  +  oder wie Merlin sagte: "Das ist es...."


----------



## sepalot (17. Mai 2012)

boa cool Jörg  ... hab erst alte Bilder von meiner Tante gesehen, wie se vor 20 Jahren mit dem MTB auf Korsika / Elba waren ... aber die Bilder, machen ja Lust auf noch mehr .

Wieder was auf der ellen langen Liste, wo ich alleine schon mit dem Bike noch hin will  und da reicht ja schon eigentl. das bei uns, was ich noch nicht gefahren bin, dafür brauch ich bis an mein Lebensende  (aufm Trail für immer einschlafen - warum nicht ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (17. Mai 2012)

Es ist auch heute nicht wirklich warm 



, aber sehr schön 



. Also Jacke ran und ab geht's 



. Heute mal nordwestlich vom Ochsenkopf. Panoramacheck. 

Wülfersreuth. Von hier hat man doch ein fantastisches Panorama 



 über das Randgebiet vom Fichtelgebirge und den nahenden Frankenwald. Blick in die Ferne. Weit kann man heute schauen 



.






1





2





3






Na da haben se aber ordentliche Hindernisse hinterlegt 



.






Aber hier hat man mal ne Umleitung angekündigt 



. Leider stellte sich die Umleitung kurz danach als großes Matschepatsche heraus 



. Der Umleitungsweg ist eine Art Autobahn für viele Holzschneisen. Das hier ist ja noch harmlos zu dem, was noch kam 



. Da hät ich auch die 10 umgelegten Stämme überwinden können.















Aber später wird der Weg wieder mehr als brauchbar 



.






Das Dunkle verlässt jahreszeitlich bedingt den Wald.






Jacke - mehr als 9°C hat's nicht! Rauf kommt gut Wärme auf aber runter, kurz vorm Erfrieren.






Den Ochsenkopf im Blick.












Bei Rangen den noch jungen Weißen Main gequert.






Steil wieder rauf und schon eine weitere Aussicht: Schneeberg.






Unterhalb von Bischofsgrün einen schönen Weg auf halber Höhe entlang rollern 



.







Schöne Gebirgswiesen.












Um und in Bischofsgrün rum gefahren. Dann wieder runter auf Gewässerhöhe. Die erste Wasserdurchfahrt des Jahres 



. Flach. Aber das passt für die Jahreszeit - wer will bei der Kälte schon nen nassen Schuh 



.


















Dann wieder ein ganzes Stück rauf. Der Ochsenkopf zeigt sich wieder.






Aber auch der Schneeberg noch mal.






Dann geht's wieder runter. Am Waldrand entlang.






Entlang des Mühlgrabens, zur Glasermühle - ein altes Sägewerk.






Geschillt die Sonne genießen 



. Herrlich die Sonne im Gesicht 






.






Von der Glasermühle geht's wieder lange steil rauf 



. Blick zurück und da oben bei der Kirche war ich doch gerade - Bischofsgrün.






Einen sehr netten Trail geritten 



 und schon kann man wieder das Panorama bei Wülfersreuth genießen 



.






Mega Fernsicht ...






... da macht sogar der Sensenmann eine Pause 



.






Der Blick zurück. Immer wieder der Blick auf den Ochsenkopfgipfel 



.




​


----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2012)

*@Kubi*
So, es ist so weit, ich hatte schon fast vergessen, wie schön es in Südtirol ist  Aber mein Entschluss steht fest! Nach deinen Bildern und deinem Bericht  muss ich da auch unbedingt mal wieder hin 

*@Sirrah*
Boah  Schön  Elba hatten wir, glaube ich, noch gar nie  Deine Bilder haben ein extrem hohes Neidpotential  Na ja gut, das Rad so einen steilen Rumpeltrail hochschleppen, da hält sich mein Neid in Grenzen  Aber alles andere.......

*@Sepi*
Wie immer: Schöne Gegend  Schöne Bilder


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Mai 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> ... da macht sogar der Sensenmann eine Pause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Der war gut. Leute - was für Fotostorys......


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Mai 2012)

Falls ihr immer noch in Südtirol seits und am WE vllt in der gegend von Jenesien, könntest mir da ne PN schreiben, ich würd mich gern mal kurz auf dein Stereo sitzen, wenns dich net sört.

Danke


----------



## OIRAM (18. Mai 2012)

*@ sepi

Wie immer, Bilder von top Qualität... 
Was ich mich aber immer wieder frage, wo packst Du die ganze Ausrüstung hin ? 
Ne fette DSLR mit Stativ, Wasser, Werkzeug, 1.Hilfe-Set und ne Jacke ?
Wie groß ist Dein Rucksack ?
Hut ab, vor der Leistung Deiner bewegten Selbstaufnahmen... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Mai 2012)

Sieht ja nach einem schönem Urlaub aus Jörg, die Pusteblume ist ja echt Hammer...
Sepi  wie immer schöne Bilderflut 
meine von der Vatertagstour stell ich später ein, wir waren von Trier nach Oppen gefahren...


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Falls ihr immer noch in Südtirol seits und am WE vllt in der gegend von Jenesien, könntest mir da ne PN schreiben, ich würd mich gern mal kurz auf dein Stereo sitzen, wenns dich net sört.
> 
> Danke



Boardi, was machen die Hosen, gekauft?

Welche Größe vom Stereo interessiert Dich?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Boardi, was machen die Hosen, gekauft?
> 
> Welche Größe vom Stereo interessiert Dich?
> 
> ...



Ne leider net, der Shop in Riva hat keine blaue mehr und die anderen nur in XL

Ein M bzw. ein 18", wenn grad jemand in der gegend ist, dann würd ich gern raufsitzen.


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2012)

*Boardi, hab leider ein 20", sorry.

Die Tage kam ne PN von einem aus dem Forum Bassano del Grappa ob ich Lust hätte ne Tour zu fahren, jepp klar wenn schon bei mir zu Hause, da bin ich dabei 

Und so kams dann auch, heute 9.00 Uhr Abfahrt in Borso mit Albert, Ziel Monte Grappa und die Frontsteige 


Vorbei am Startplatz der mein Leben veränderte, wer weiß wo ich jetzt wär wenn ich 2002 nicht dort gewesen wäre 





Über Campocroce...





...weiter die Straße Richtung Monte Grappa





Na endlich, da isser ja, wurd auch Zeit 





1845hm später am Gipfel haben wir dann noch Guido und seinen Freund getroffen, ebenfalls aus dem IBC, wie klein die Welt doch ist 





Weiter gings nach einer Pause immer schön am Hang entlang...





...vorbei am Enzian...





...Richtung 152er, in der Bildmitte der Weg im Fels der im Tunnel verschwindet





Alternativ hätten wir auch den 151er nehmen können aber an den habe ich schlechte Erinnerungen 





Nein wir wollten zum Godfather aller Trails, dem 153er 





Tief unter uns lag er in den Fels gehauen





Tunnelblick 





900hm senkrechter Trail Spaß 





Ups gerade noch rechzeitig gebremst 





Weiter unten im Wald wurds dann flowiger 





Fazit des heutigen Tages, super Leute kennengelernt  und 1845hm bei 43,53km runtergerissen  und einen riesen Spaß gehabt.

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (18. Mai 2012)

Nabend zsäm,

zunächst:

@boardi05
Wir sind noch bis Sonntag Vormittag bei Gretl am Lago, wenn du möchtest gerne.Also morgen Nachmittag passt scho.

Trotz italienischem umts Stick ist der I-Zugang ein Katas............. der Beitrag jetzt hat fast 2h gedauert.

Deshalb nur die Kurzfassung der letzten beiden Tage:

Zunächst Val die Fiemme, 1.000 HM nuff und dann auf der Trasse der  Fleimstalbahn wieder runter. Allgemein wird die Tour genau andersrum  gefahren, sind dann 2-3% Steigung auf der alten Bahnstrecke. Wir sind  die Asphaltstrasse hoch gefahren, 10-14% ein Haufen Verkehr, aber für  mich die schönere Variante.






Von der Bahnstrecke sind teilweise noch Befestigungen und Signaleinrichtungen zu sehen. Die beiden etwas längeren Tunnel sind beleuchtet, das Licht schaltet sich automatisch ein. Zwei kleinere Viadukte und eine Wendeschleife gehören ebenfalls zur Trasse.




Insgesamt eine eher moderate Tour.

Hatten wir gestern super Wetter, zeigt sich der Tag heute von Beginn an stark bewölkt. Wir haben ein kurze Tour zu den Mortiggler Seen geplant. Die beiden Seen liegen recht schön in einem Waldgebiet das ein bizzl an den heimischen Odenwald erinnert.

Größere Wurzel wie zuhause gibt es auch.




Die Tour führt am Ufer um die beiden Seen herum. Zum Glück oder wegen des Wetters war heute nicht viel Betrieb, in der Hochsaison ist sicher mehr los. Die Abfahrt führt dann über zwei kurze Trails zurück zum Kalterer See.  








Wildweibchen war natürlich wieder zu wild für die Kompaktkamera.




Während der Rückfahrt war ein deutliches auffrischen des Windes zu bemerken. Am See angekommen konnten wir dann auch sofort feststellen das nun andere Sportler ihren Spaß haben.




Ich glaub das werde ich auch mal lernen wollen/müssen.




So mit einigen Problemen bei der Verbindung war´s das erstemal.
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (19. Mai 2012)

Hier noch die Pics von der Vatertagstour...mit den Alpinen Bildern komm ich da aber nicht mit.
*Irgend wo da hinten ist Trier, unser Startpunkt...*





*Aufstieg in der Sonne, bei den kühlen Temperaturen am Morgen eine Wohltat... *




*dann ging es in den Wald...*




*zwischen drin mal wieder in die Sonne...*




*Über Bodenschutztrails *




*Am See vorbei...*




*Über sehr geile Trails nach Hause...*


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Mai 2012)

@Guido:  Da müssen Tina udn ich auch nochmal hin.

@Dämon: Sieht noach ner gelungenen Vatertagstour aus 

@Stefan: Wie immer schöne Fotos aus der Alpenregion.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2012)

*@Guido*
Beim 151er und 153er dreht sich mein Magen beim Betrachten der Bilder schon um  Nein nein, die Bilder sind top   Aber die Trails sind ja sowas von sausteil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@Kubi*
Ich lechze hier gerade am PC  Superschöne Bilder und Trails  Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen 

*@Dämon*
Hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass ihr noch so einen kleinen Bollerwagen mit Bierfässle dabei habt  So gesehen sind deine Bilder jetzt natürlich eine Enttäuschung   Aber gut, die Landschaft und die Trails reißen´s dann ja wieder voll raus


----------



## Asko (20. Mai 2012)

Traumwetter heut 


Die erste Wand der Kampenwand lässt nicht lange auf sich warten




Schicke Gartendeko 




A Traum des Wetter




Zwischen Hütte und Seilbahn waren dann doch paar Leute unterwegs




Die ersten Schneefelder




Am Klettern die Kollegen




Langsam wirds Intressant




Das schaut nach tragen aus




Jup...












Endlich wieder fahren 







Schöne Aussicht 




Grade so









Der is locker 20m hoch


----------



## Team Slow Duck (20. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich hier bisher immer fleißig schöne Tourenfotos/-berichte konsumiert hab, war heute bei Bilderbuchwetter die Zeit, meinen neuen Bikerucksack einzuweihen und diesen nicht nur für Treibstofftransport, sondern auch für die Kompaktkamera zu nutzen (mein bestes Pferd im Stall, die Nikon D700, ist mit 2,4 kg (inkl MB-D10, AF-S 4,0/24-120, 8 Eneloops) doch ein wenig kontraproduktiv, wenn der Tag im Zeichen des ständigen Up'n'Downhills steht  ).

Los gehts. Startpunkt Kitzingen, eine Kleinstadt am Maindreieck ca 20 km von Würzburg entfernt. Die Route auf direktem Weg führt via Repperndorf, wo die erste richtige Rampe wartet, über die Felder nach Biebelried, Rottendorf und dann ist der Gerbrunner Berg das letzte Hindernis bis Wü (Warmduscher können auch ab dem UPS-Depot, Gewerbegebiet "Am Kirschberg" in Gerbrunn, den Radweg Richtung Randersacker nehmen, der ist leicht fallend und dann am Main weiter nach Wü). 

Nachdem man Repperndorf verläßt (hier immer noch keuchend ob der Steigung bis zur Dorfgrenze, pardon Stadtgrenze, ist ja in KT eingemeindet), sieht man schon, wohin die Reise führt. Zwischen Deppern ääääh Repperndorf [] und Biebelried ist Windenergie angesagt.






Nach der Autobahnunterführung (BAB 7) ist man quasi im Windpark.






Nach Biebelried kommt Rottendorf, ein Vorort von Wü. Nanu, was haben wir denn hier? Eine Tankstelle fürs Cube?  Ich denke nicht, der "Kraftstoff" ist doch im Rucksack.






Nach Rottendorf unterquert man die Bahnlinie Wü - Nürnberg (man kann alternativ auch Ri Gewerbegebiet Ost und dann in die Aumühle fahren) und ein kleiner Ausflug in ein kleines Wasserschutzgebiet (auf dem Weg nur latürnich) endete auf einem kleinen Hügel. Hier in Ri 10-11 Uhr ist Rottendorf. Kleiner Downhill? Lieber nicht, zu steil, zu viel Gestrüpp, zwei nordische Geherinnen, wo man sich nicht blamieren will 






In Wü heute Stadtmarathon. Am Hotel Walfisch quasi "Mini-Wacken", lauter Metal peitscht die Läufer an. Dann zu Fuß (bis zum ersten Ordner bikend, danach zu Fuß ) über die Alte Mainbrücke ins Mainviertel, wo der Fußweg Ri Festung wartet. Gut, daß neben den Treppen ein gerades Mäuerchen ist, wo man den Bock schieben kann. Am Ende des Treppenaufstiegs wieder fahrbare Wege mit gefühlt 100 % Steigung. Hier ist man froh, 24-36 an der doch relativ schweren Kiste zu haben, zumindest wenn man nur normale Hobbylusche ist und a bissl was wiegt. 






Dann stößt man auf die Hauptzufahrt, die "von hinten" neben der Würzburger Hofbräu mal abzwackt (Straße Ri Höchberg, der nächste Vorort westlich Wü), und mit ihr auf Heerscharen italienischer Touristen mittleren bis fortgeschrittenen Alters. Angefeuert wurde ich nicht, hätte wohl Rennrad fahren und das Maglia Rosa tragen müssen. Egal.  Später dann oben, und schwuppdiwupp gings um den ersten ääh Gürtel sag ich mal unterhalb des Festung-Kernbereichs. Von dort geniale Aussicht auf die Stadt. Geschafft! 










Der Ausblick ist genial, und alles umsonst (ok, unter Schweiß und so) ...






Hier kann man alles sehen. Der innere Stadtbereich, der Ringparkgürtel "Glacis", der den etwaigen ehemaligen Verlauf der 2. und 3. Stadtmauer (Wü hatte 3 Stadtmauern, die dritte kann man noch vielerorts bewundern, zB am Rennweg neben der Residenz, der durchs Oegg-Tor führt) kennzeichnet. Innerhalb das historische Würzburg, außerhalb die später gewachsenen Stadtgürtel. Residenz, Dom, Marienkapelle mit benachbarten Marktplatz, Juliusspital, bis hin zu St. Alfons auf der Sieboldshöhe, einer der äußeren Stadtteile auf dem Plateau eines umliegenden Berges. Sogar bis zum Heuchelhof (in den 70ern erbaute Trabantenstadt) auf einem Berg im Süden kann man sehen. 

Danach ein genialer, aber leider nur kurzer Downhill ... hier kann man fühlen, was im AMS steckt  bin recht heftig runtergeschrotet. Fußgänger im Weg? Kein Problem, kurzen Schlenker über die Wiese gemacht und das Hindernis umfahren.  Bilder hier unmöglich, da der Flow alles regiert, auch mich. 

Danach noch ins Steinbachtal, Stückchen den schönen Waldweg (wie ein Trail, nur halt 1,5-2 m breit) gefahren, rückzus wieder etwas Gefälle und Höllenspeed (lieber nicht drüber nachdenken, was die Fußgänger gesetzteren Alters denken ). Auch hier: Flow over all, no pictures. Main auf dem Fußgängersteg Ri Sanderau überquert und Ri Randersacker gefahren. Wieder an Marathonläufern, die auf der Straße liefen, vorbei. Überlegte mir noch, denen den Tip zu geben, ein Rad anzuschaffen, damit sie nicht laufen müssen, aber wir wollen ja keinen demoralisieren, nicht 

In Randersacker (Rannerschaggäh ) dann den ursprünglichen Plan verworfen und den Uphill via Kapelle Ri Schönstattheim am Hubland, wo auch viel der Würzburger Uni angesiedelt ist, angegangen. Teils schon recht heftig in der Steigung. Hier bin ich aber von rechts gekommen. Wenn man downhill fährt, hier entweder entlang und dann links abbiegen, eine Kopfsteinpflasterstraße führt ins Ortszentrum. Oder die 22 % genießen ...






Uphill gehts via Weinbergswege im  Zickzackkurs Ri Kapelle. Hier sind auch für Wanderer Infotafeln zum Wein aufgestellt, hier z B für die Rebsorte Scheurebe. Oberhalb sieht man schon die Kapelle.






Tankstop an der Kapelle. Zwei Damen gesetzteren Alters kommen keuchend den nur aus Treppen bestehenden Fußweg hoch, sagt die eine "Sixtes, so ein schönes Mauntenbeik müßt mer a ham, dann täte mer net so keuch!" 








Danach warteten noch einige Höhenmeter. Nach Gebrunn ein schönes Surfen im Schotter in die Talsenke vor Rottendorf und dann wieder heim. Als Hauptmahlzeit dann ein schönes vegetarisches Thaicurry. 






So, ich hoffe, die Einblicke aus dem Frankenland haben gefallen und es schiebt jetzt keiner Knast.


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Mai 2012)

@Asko: Super Hammer Alpenbilder . 

@Lahme Ente: Spitzen Frankenlandtour . Hat mir sehr gut gefallen die Story dazu .


----------



## tomsteg (20. Mai 2012)

@asko 
Danke, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie es auf der Kampenwand aussieht. Die werde ich demnächst auch wieder in Angriiff nehmen. War heute auf der Kampenwand und bin dann Richtung Heuberg rüber. 

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich am Katschberg im Urlaub. Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Tour dort?


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *aus dem IBC, wie klein die Welt doch ist *


 
Nach dem ich gestern Nachmittag mit Küche bauen eingespannt war, war heute mal abends auf ne schnelle Runde - Schnitzel vom Mittagessen verbrennen  - auf'm Sophienberg und wurde nahe dem Buchstein von einem Forumsmitglied "gestoppt"  (wurde erkannt, obwohl ich heute mit dem ältesten veranztesten Outift unterwegs war  - aber Bike und Helm habens nicht unmöglich gemacht ). Hoffe ihr hattet mit euren CUBE's noch eine schöne Auffahrt zur Sophie .




​ 
Nen Kollegen hab ich dann paar Meter später auch noch angetroffen, der war auch Richtung Sophie unterwegs bier, aber wir müssen uns ab morgen auch wieder sehen .​


----------



## MCCi (20. Mai 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> auf'm Sophienberg und wurde nahe dem Buchstein von einem Forumsmitglied "gestoppt"  (wurde erkannt, obwohl ich heute mit dem ältesten veranztesten Outift unterwegs war  - aber Bike und Helm habens nicht unmöglich gemacht ).


Der Lenker leuchtet einfach meilenweit, das war einfach 


> Hoffe ihr hattet mit euren CUBE's noch eine schöne Auffahrt zur Sophie .


Klar, es war so schön wie immer in unserem fränkischen Heimatrevier. 
Ich bin in BT leider nur noch Gast, da es mich beruflich nach anderswo verschlagen hat. Deshalb sag ich mal ein dickes DANKE für all die schönen Bilder, die mich an meine alte Heimat erinnern.
Selbstverständlich auch vielen Dank an all anderen eifrigen Bilder-Poster hier, die einem unbekannte Bike-Reviere ins Wohnzimmer bringen. Ich genieße das allabendliche Bildergucken sehr 
Viele Grüße von einer stillen Mitleserin mit AMS
MCCi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2012)

Tja Sepi, man ist nirgends und vor nichts mehr sicher 

Asko und Team Slow Duck, Hammer Bilder, super Fred 

Team Slow Duck, wo gibts das Thaicurry


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2012)

@asko
klausgraben?


----------



## Asko (21. Mai 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> @asko
> klausgraben?



Ich müsste echt Lügen, kanns dir nicht sagen...  
Sind von Aschau aus einmal um die Kampenwand rum


----------



## Team Slow Duck (21. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Team Slow Duck, wo gibts das Thaicurry



Bei mir natürlich  Koche das schon seit etlichen Jahren gerne selbst. Wenn Du das Rezept willst, das hab ich auf meinem Bürorechner, kannste per Mail haben.  Muß es mir aber erstmal heimschicken, dann leite ich es gern weiter.


----------



## Cortina (21. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Rezept willst, das hab ich auf meinem Bürorechner, kannste per Mail haben.



Sie haben Post 

Danke Dir schon mal 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Ich müsste echt Lügen, kanns dir nicht sagen...
> Sind von Aschau aus einmal um die Kampenwand rum


jo! da bist ueber den klausgraben runter (dalsenalm nach hainbach raus).

merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (22. Mai 2012)

So jetzt will ich auch mal ein paar bilder einstellen

leider nur handy, von meinem neuen spielplatz in der wetterau


Mein stereo an einer hütte irgenwo auf dem winterstein.. 








was ein trail  

abfahrt richtung ober-rosbach

der trail ist sehr steil und verblockt..






hier noch der Einstieg, wenn man oben am turm in die trails nach rosbach einsteigt.







so das war meine foto entjungferung..

heute nachmittag geh ich wieder trails suchen. diesmal über bad nauheim und forsthaus und dann schau mer mal 

vielleicht hat der ein oder ander wetterauer einen tipp für mich

euch lenker- und rahmenbruch..


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (22. Mai 2012)

euch lenker- und rahmenbruch..[/quote]
du sagst es xerto


ist vorletzte woche passiert...





ist zwar kein cube, aber das rad ist erst 7wochen alt -.-


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß beim Trailfangen .

@Bonecrusher:  Holy Sh!t


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (22. Mai 2012)

das wirft total meinen trainingsplan durcheinander... jetzt bin ich halt aufs rennrad wieder umgestiegen, aber trotzdem, zahlen muss ich den schaden selbst und den riss hat "nur" der XTR schalthebel verursacht, krasse sache 
bin gespannt wann ein neuer rahmen da sein sollte...


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2012)

Alter Schwede


----------



## xerto (22. Mai 2012)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> euch lenker- und rahmenbruch..


du sagst es xerto

[/QUOTE]

na schön, das mich wenigstens einer ernst nimmt





ich habe es noch nie geschafft einen rahmen zu schrotten. da fühlt man sich ja als aussenseiter...


----------



## buschhase (22. Mai 2012)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> den riss hat "nur" der XTR schalthebel verursacht



Interessante Theorie - wie soll der so ne Beulung + Riss verursachen? 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (22. Mai 2012)

naja ich bin bei 40kmh gestürzt und der lenker is umgeschlagen und es kann nur der schalthebel so hin ans oberrohr bei mir. den riss hat eine der vier schrauben verursacht mit denen der schalthebel zusammengeschraubt ist und die ist aus alu/stahl, auf jeden fall stabil genug. (das sieht man auch an der schraube) und wenn ich jetzt in die delle und den riss den schalthebel reinhalte, passt er fast perfekt rein. 

also:





also die schraube ganz unten ist das. die ist nur jetzt anders drin, weil ich den schalthebel zerlegen musste, um die lenkerschelle wieder gerade zu biegen....


----------



## buschhase (22. Mai 2012)

Achso, dass du gestürzt bist war mir nicht richtig klar. Dann ist sowas natürlich möglich. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Mai 2012)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> naja ich bin bei 40kmh gestürzt und der lenker is umgeschlagen und es kann nur der schalthebel so hin ans oberrohr bei mir. den riss hat eine der vier schrauben verursacht mit denen der schalthebel zusammengeschraubt ist und die ist aus alu/stahl, auf jeden fall stabil genug. (das sieht man auch an der schraube) und wenn ich jetzt in die delle und den riss den schalthebel reinhalte, passt er fast perfekt rein.



Hast du den Schalthebel selbst montiert? Wenn das dein Händler des Vertrauens was tritt dem mal schön in den Arsch, Schrauben sollten am Lenker nur so fest sein das sie sich beim Bedienen der Hebel nicht verdrehen, so ist gewährleistet das bei einem Sturz sich nur der Schalthebel oder der Bremshebel verdreht, übrigens die meisten ziehen die Schrauben zu fest an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonecrusher301 (22. Mai 2012)

naja sonderlich fest waren sie extra nicht; schalt- und bremshebel haben sich verdreht... aber da der bremshebel ja unter dem schalthebel montiert ist, müssen ja beide nachgeben. ich sehe eher das problem darin, dass der alurahmen so dünn ist, also das material so leicht nachgibt.


----------



## Beorn (22. Mai 2012)

Es geht nix über eine schöne Runde am Morgen, wenn einen im Wald niemand stört und man am "langen Wochenende" nach per Auto nach Rom musste und vorher wegen Examen und krankem Kind drei Wochen abstinent war.

"Mann Papa, so früh schon!? Muss das sein?!" 






Kind versorgt, Hänger abgeschlossen und Trails in grün genießen! 





Leider war der Versuch eine blöde Idee! Baumverhau und der Trail in der Karte ist so zugewuchert (oder weg), dass ich ihn auch zu Fuß nicht gefunden habe.  Also wieder hoch. 










Oben und erstmal die Neuerwerbung anziehn, aber dazu später mehr.





Knoblauchfelsen, Neuererwerbung macht mutig. 





Russenschloß, eigentlich kann das ganze Halbrund um den Blautopf fahren, Trails im Hang ohne Ende, nur die Orientierung bei Tempo fällt etwas schwer. 





Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual: Weiter runter brennen oder wieder hoch und später weiter runter brennen? 





Ich entschied mich für weiter runter brennen, nächstes Mal dann anders versuchen.
Rückweg nicht mehr nur 20km Radweg bolzen, sondern was Schönes über Bahn und B28 entdeckt, wenigstens ~5km Radweg können so ersetzt werden. 





Irgendwann ging es nicht mehr anders ohne sehr große Umwege, aber dann beim ablegen ein Bild der Neuerwerbung.





Man was hat ich hinterher kalte Knie! Aber es gibt ein gutes Gefühl und wenn man kurz vorher im Grün die Brennesseln erwischt hat, sorgt der Extraschweiss dafür, dass es nicht sehr lange brennt.
Nur hat die Touren-E-Bike-Fraktion gefragt, ob was passiert ist. Nett! Das war irgendwas mit Presse, denen bin ich später glaub durchs "Zielphoto" gerauscht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Mai 2012)

Starke Leistung mit dem Anhänger durch die Trails zu pflügen - Respekt  Aber das gibt extra Bein-Power  .


----------



## Beorn (22. Mai 2012)

Nur die ersten 2,5km. Dann kommt das Kind in professionelle Obhut und der Hänger wird abgeschlossen.
Was für die Beine gibts wenns zu Oma geht. 15km rauf auf die Alb.


----------



## LaCarolina (22. Mai 2012)

@bonecrusher

Sche... auf den Schalthebel und den Rahmen, sei froh dass Du es noch erzählen kannst


----------



## Team Slow Duck (22. Mai 2012)

Hmpf, vorhin auf dem Hardtail zur Feierabendrunde aufgebrochen, war ca nen km von zuhause weg, seh ich eine Wand Sorte "Armageddon" kommen. Schien langsam herzuziehen. Also Abbruch und lieber wieder heim, Extremdusche muß nicht sein. Bis jetzt kam natürlich nix runter. 

Naja, morgen Überstundenabbau und hoffentlich viel Zeit frei von Niederschlag für ne Tour.


----------



## andi_tool (22. Mai 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Nur die ersten 2,5km. Dann kommt das Kind in professionelle Obhut und der Hänger wird abgeschlossen.
> Was für die Beine gibts wenns zu Oma geht. 15km rauf auf die Alb.



yepp - da können die Beine auch mal brennen auf der Alb


----------



## Team Slow Duck (23. Mai 2012)

So, heute frei und im Anschluß dann ne kleene Runde mit dem Hartschwanz.

Vorhin ne kleine Stärkung vertilgt, Käsespätzle  Wollen wir mal dem Guido wieder ein wenig Appetit machen, d'oh.


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Käsespätzle  Wollen wir mal dem Guido wieder ein wenig Appetit machen, d'oh.



Sieht zwar sehr lecker aus aber ich muss Dich enttäuschen, hab mir grade im Biergarten in München die Wampe vollgehauen 

Grüße
Guido



Sent from Englischer Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...hab mir grade im Biergarten in München die Wampe vollgehauen


 
 Langsam dürfte es da ja auch wieder leer sein....
die letzten "Verzweifelten" sind rausgetragen worden - 
und bis die ausgenüchtert wieder kommen können - 
dürfen dann jetzt wohl sogar die Italiener mal dort Platz nehmen..Hust,hust......

Im Ernst - erst wäre es mir heute mit 32° C zu warm für Bier gewesen,
pünktlich zum Feierabend kam nun die massive Gewitterfront aus Polen rüber....Mein lieber Heinz....kam da was runter...

@Beorn - top!
@LaCarolina - Recht hast Du.....


----------



## OIRAM (23. Mai 2012)

*Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner gestrigen Sauerland-Tour.

Gestartet in Olsberg am selbigen, zu den Brauchhauser Steinen, nach Willingen über den Ettelsberg, bis kurz vor Winterberg und zurück nach Olsberg.

die Bruchhauser Steine aus Olsberger sicht





am Rothaarsteig entlang, hier auf etwa 680 müNN





weiter zum Richtplatz 









hier würds mir auch gefallen





die Seilbahnstation des Ettelsberg in Willingen





den Ettelsberg bin ich selbstverständlich rauf gekurbelt





ein Päuschen bei 2/3 der Tour





irgendwo unterwegs





bei rund 29°C, hier an der Ruhr





kurz vorm Ende, noch ne schöne Abkühlung





Mal gucken wo es mich die Tage hintreibt.

Das "Land der tausend Berge" bietet ja nun noch ein paar Möglichkeiten, für ausgedehnt Touren.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Team Slow Duck (23. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sieht zwar sehr lecker aus aber ich muss Dich enttäuschen, hab mir grade im Biergarten in München die Wampe vollgehauen





Die heutige Giro-Etappe endete in Cortina. Dieser Rodriguez oder wie der heißt im maglia rosa hat im Sprint Basso abgehängt und gewonnen. Hab mir zum Entspannen nach dem Duschen die letzte Dreiviertelstunde reingezogen.


----------



## Asko (23. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


>





Sagmal treibt dich die Trinkflasche nicht in den Wahnsinn?

Hab mir gleich 3 Stück von denen auf Vorrat von denen gekauft und bei allen dreien muss ich das Mundstück beim Trinken mit den Zähnen festhalten weil es nicht "einrastet"


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Mai 2012)

@Mario: Sieht nach ner extrem coolen Tour aus  ... Sauerland sollten wir uns auch mal auf den Zettel schreiben als Reiseziel.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

..sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (24. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..sehr zu empfehlen





sich mit nem bike mitten ins feld zu stellen?


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> sich mit nem bike mitten ins feld zu stellen?



nein, sondern möglichst getarnt dem Bauer sein Getreide zu zertrampeln


----------



## blutbuche (24. Mai 2012)




----------



## Team Slow Duck (24. Mai 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Sagmal treibt dich die Trinkflasche nicht in den Wahnsinn?
> 
> Hab mir gleich 3 Stück von denen auf Vorrat von denen gekauft und bei allen dreien muss ich das Mundstück beim Trinken mit den Zähnen festhalten weil es nicht "einrastet"



Also Wahnsinn würd ich es jetzt nicht nennen ... aber die Cube-Teamline-Flaschen neigen irgendwie dazu, beim Trinken das Wasser so mit Luft zu vermischen (glucker, glucker).  Der Trinknippel ist schon ein wenig störrisch, stimmt schon.


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2012)

Tja, CUBE und der Lago, das gehört einfach zusammen 

CUBE VIDEO

...und sag jetzt noch mal jemand man könnte es mit nem Plastikrad nicht krachen lassen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (24. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...und sag jetzt noch mal jemand man könnte es mit nem Plastikrad nicht krachen lassen
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Naja wenn man auf DEM Fotospot Trail, ständig hin und her fährt schon.

Stefan


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Mai 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> nein, sondern möglichst getarnt dem Bauer sein Getreide zu zertrampeln





(noch nie was von der Froschplage gehört?!)


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2012)

,,dass DICH das erheitert  , hätte ich mir ja denken können ... pfützentiefer humor - sehr passend .. ...


----------



## Team Slow Duck (25. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Tja, CUBE und der Lago, das gehört einfach zusammen
> 
> CUBE VIDEO
> 
> ...und sag jetzt noch mal jemand man könnte es mit nem Plastikrad nicht krachen lassen



Hm, sponsored Plastik- äh Carbon-AMS 150 - sind wohl die 2013er Modelle (Knick am Oberrohr)  Lustig, daß das "Enduro"-Team AMS fährt und nicht Hanzz oder so was.  

Die Klamotten vom Äkschn-Team gibts aber nicht für Normalsterbliche, oder? Sind ja ähnlich wie die bisherige "Teamline"-Kollektion (bis 2011). 



Gummischwain schrieb:


> (noch nie was von der Froschplage gehört?!)



Spätestens wenn die "Froschaufspießer" aka Nordic Walker (vorwiegend weiblich ü45, etwas pfundig) kommen, ist für Frösche Schluß mit Genuß.


----------



## buschhase (25. Mai 2012)

Oh Mann! Als ob es nicht genug wäre, dass die von Cube&Co gesponsort werden, oben drauf kommen auch noch Milka und Erdinger ... purer Neid! ^^

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (25. Mai 2012)

*So, dann werd ich Euch noch mal mit meiner 2ten Sauerlandtour nerven...

Im groÃen und ganzen fing die Tour wie am letzten Dienstag an, nur diesmal etwas ausgedehnter.





Bruchhauser Steine









von hinten angefahren, mit Tragepassage, spart 3,50 â¬





war aber keine Absicht... werd ich beim nÃ¤chsten mal Nachzahlen...









boo ey, Ã¼bel lange Rampe...ich geb zu, ohne Motivator war auf der hÃ¤lfte der Saft raus... 

500 m Wegstrecke, 75 m HÃ¶henunterschied, macht rund 15 % Steigung / GefÃ¤lle... is eigentlich garnich so wild...





die kleine hat sich mal hÃ¼bsch gesonnt...





ca. 2X13 cm kurz...





hier wieder am Ettelsberg, in der Bildmitte das Sauerlandstern-Hotel





der Gipfel des Ettelsberg





ups, keine Fotos von der Teilstrecke Willingen (Upland) Ã¼ber Winterberg, bis auf den Gipfel des Kahlen Asten









nen coolen Trail hab ich hier gefunden...





und da hat er mich wieder ausgespuckt...









ein StÃ¼ckchen weiter





die St. Georg Schanze in Winterberg





blick Ã¼ber Winterberg









im Sauerland hab ich eigentlich nur KÃ¼he gesehen, daher hier ne echte RaritÃ¤t fÃ¼r den Spuri





die sind ganz schÃ¶n Eingebildet, zeigen sich auch nicht jedem von vorn...





noch was fÃ¼r die Motorsportfans





und schon bin ich wieder ZurÃ¼ck, blick auf Bigge-Olsberg, rechts im Bild ist die Steinhelle





so sah mein Tag aus...





und so werd ich heut auch Schlafen...





Streckenprofil





HÃ¶henprofil





Laut Navi - Statistik lag die Bewegungszeit bei 04:22 Std.

SchÃ¶nen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Cortina (25. Mai 2012)

Kompliment 

1600hm bei dem auf und ab da wär ich KO 

Wünsche allen eine gute N8

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (26. Mai 2012)

*Von mir gibt es auch eine ganze Ladung Respekt  70 km und 1642 hm und dann noch fotografieren....das ist ja mal richtig gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## xerto (26. Mai 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Oh Mann! Als ob es nicht genug wäre, dass die von Cube&Co gesponsort werden, oben drauf kommen auch noch Milka und Erdinger ... purer Neid! ^^
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



also ich werde von *Radeberger *gesponsert.

nach dem 10ten bier krieg ich 10%


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Mai 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> also ich werde von *Radeberger *gesponsert.
> 
> nach dem 10ten bier krieg ich 10%


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Mai 2012)

Langes Wochenende und Sonne pur ... 

... was kann man da schon alles machen ? Terrasse fertig machen ? Garagentor streichen ? Gartenhäuschen wetterfest machen ? Rasenmähen ?  Ne, ne ... alles schon erledigt  Also, ab auf's Bike und los .

Wir sind heute einfach mal ins Blaue gefahren. Richtung Westen.

Von Görsroth hat es uns dann durch schöne Wiesen und Felderlandschaften ...




... zuerst nach Hennethal verschlagen. 




Hier im Untertaunus finden sich dann schon kleine verschlafene Nester. Wie z.B. Holzhausen (@Guido: Das kennst Du doch auch, oder ?)




ok, hier gibt es zwar keine Trails, aber dafür Sonne satt. 




Als Ziel haben wir uns dann die Burg Hohenstein auserkoren -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Hohenstein_(Taunus). Also, auf die Cube Schlachtrösser und die Burg stürmen.



Da liegt das Ziel.




Ein letzte kleine Rampe  ...








... und die Burg ist unser .




Hier lässt sich der Ausblick genießen .




Und bei den Burgtreppen kann man schön spielen.








Zurück sind wir dem Aarhöhenweg gefolgt und auf den Justinus-Felsen gestoßen -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justinus-Felsen. Schon krass ... 2000 Jahre alte Kritzelei in dem Felsen .




Es war eine schöne Tour und hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 




Jetzt sitzen / liegen wir noch schön auf unserer Terrasse und genießen den Abend . Wie hat Beuze mal so treffend geschrieben: Es kann so einfach sein.

Aber hier natürlich noch ein spezieller Gruß in den wilden Osten an Spuri:




Viele Grüße an alle Cubeler und Cube-Freunde,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## OIRAM (26. Mai 2012)

*Habt Ihr euch auch in den Justinus-Felsen verewigt ?

Wer weiß was dann in 2000 Jahren über Euch geschrieben steht...

"Pedalritter eroberten Ihr Gebiet nach über 2000 Jahren von den Römern zurück" ...

Ich find solche entspannten Touren, bei so schönem Wetter echt klasse.

Kann man tolle Bilder, wie Ihr mitbringen. 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## sepalot (26. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal wieder die Hühner Satteln und der Ritt nach Larmy. Ein kleiner Bonus ist noch im Gepäck 





 (so, jezt weis Oiram, wie ich in der Regel ausgehe).






Hui und rauf geht's. Letzter Stopp bevor es die letzte steilere Rampe rauf geht um dann gemächlich den Gipfel zu erklimmen. Die Klarheit des Wassers ist immer wieder schön.






Das obligatorische Gipfelbild. Die Sonne zeigt noch mal alles, bevor se schlafen geht.






Wow ... die Fernsicht heute ins Land 



. Schon seit Tagen ist es mega windig 



 ... dafür ist die Luft recht klar und man kann den Besuch von Übermorgen schon erkennen 



.
























Gar rauf zum Wahrzeichen und die Aussicht auch hier genießen 



.






Doch rauf fahren ist nicht ... vielleicht fürn Ray, den alten Trailer 



.






"Tag Herr Nachbar!"












Den Weg muss ich auch noch probieren ... wenn nur nicht der erste Teil so rumpelig wäre.






Schön ist's hier oben 



.






Darum heißt der Hügel ja Ochsenkopf.






Blick runter auf Bischofsgrün und somit auf mein letztes Tourenrevier.






Da oben auf der Anhöhe, wo kein Wald ist, ist Wülfersreuth, wo ich zuletzt startete.






Der Rudolfstein, da war ich ja auch erst vor kurzem. Dahinter der Waldstein.












Dann mach ma uns mal aus dem Staub 



.




































Dann geht's doch zum altbekannten Bänkchen und genieße die Aussicht in Richtung Heimat 



 ... mit meinem Bonus aus dem Rucksack 



.















































Runter dann mal wieder nen schönen neuen Trail gefahren und im Biergarten vom Bullheadhouse doch noch den Ray und die anderen bekannten Gesichter (Jörg & Co.) angetroffen. Und vom anderen Tisch ein fröhliches Hallo und "schau noch ein Fritzz". Tja, wir sind CUBE-Land 





.​


----------



## Cortina (26. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wie z.B. Holzhausen (@Guido: Das kennst Du doch auch, oder ?)



Holzhausen über Aar, das ist ja krass, gibts das Örtchen noch, da bin ich aufgewachsen 

Man sieht sogar noch unser Haus an der Straße zum Roten Berg.
Die Straße die mitten im Bild nach oben weggeht. Da hats mich mal als kleines Kind dermaßen auf die Fresse gehauen weil mein Klapprad genau eben dieses gamcht hat, es ist bei voller Fahrt zusammengeklappt 

OK jetzt könnt ihr aufhören weiterzufahren, ihr seid am Ende der Welt angelangt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die Straße die mitten im Bild nach oben weggeht. Da hats mich mal als kleines Kind dermaßen auf die Fresse gehauen weil mein Klapprad genau eben dieses gamcht hat, es ist bei voller Fahrt zusammengeklappt



Haha, die sind wir hochgefahren ... Richtung Hohenstein ... und lag da nicht auch ein altes Klapprad im Graben  ?


----------



## OIRAM (27. Mai 2012)

*@ Sepi

der Bonus war ja nur für Dich allein... und ich dachte schon. 

Der kleine See sieht für "nach der Tour" doch sehr einladend aus.

@ Guido

Mit so nem Klapprad hat wohl schon jeder seine  Erfahrungen gemacht.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Mai 2012)

@ all: Tolle Bilder wieder hier!!!! 

War gestern auch mal seit langen mit dem Stereo unterwegs und wollte noch einmal die Aussicht von der Walburgiskapelle genießen. Dummerweise war dort ne Hochzeitsgesellschaft zugegen und da hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich getraut, da zu "stören" 

Von daher Bilder vom letzten Walburgiskapellen-Trip (aber da war ich mit meinem kleinen Hirsch unterwegs ), aber der Ausblick war grandios 

*Kleine Info:*

Die Walburgiskapelle ist die höchstgelegene Kirche im Odenwald. Sie wurde auf einem keltischen heiligen Platz errichtet. Die erste Kapelle wurde 1671 errichtet, wurde jedoch durch einen Brand zerstört. Aus den Trümmern entstand 1815 eine kleine Kapelle, die heute den Chor des Gebäudes bildet. Die heutige Kapelle wurde in den Jahren 1935-37 erbaut.

Die Walburgiskapelle ist von März bis November an Samstagen und Sonntagen geöffnet, von Dezember bis Februar nur sonntags.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (27. Mai 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Mit so nem Klapprad hat wohl schon jeder seine  Erfahrungen gemacht.
> *



Ich nicht, war schon damals in den 80ern als Schüler zu stolz für so was. 
Aber eben mußt ich grinsen beim zusammenklappenden Klapprad [[email protected]] 

Heute keine Tour, nur postweinfestbedingter Müßiggang^^

NäXXtes Projekt, nicht ganz freiwillig: Umbau der Revelation RL am AMS auf Coil.  Hab leider auch das Absackproblem. Jetzt werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Bei der Gelegenheit kommen dann auch Conti MK II Protection 2,4" mit der guten Black-Chili-Gummimischung drauf. 

Am Fr abend fuhr ich noch während der Dämmerung in ein verlassenes Kaff, wo zum grillen eingeladen war. Auf der Rückfahrt fiel der Beschluß, eine zweite Frontlampe anzuschaffen (Bumm Ixon IQ). Die Ixon leuchtet schon ganz ordentlich, aber noch besser ist, eine auf das unmittelbare Nahfeld vor dem Vorderrad auszurichten, sagen wir mal bis ca 3 oder 4 m, die zweite dann auf weiter entfernte Wegabschnitte. Damit dürften die Nightrides doppelt so viel Spaß machen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Mai 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ all: Tolle Bilder wieder hier!!!!


 
 Man sind das in der Tat krasse Geschichten - kann mich da nur anschließen. 

Mein Spezieller Dank gebührt OIRAM & Joerg + Tina....

Dass Leute echt nach 2000 Jahren noch auf Wikidingsbums verewigt sind/werden, nur weil sie mal die "Schierfinken ihrer Zeit" waren..
Ist schon irre - Leute....
Noch schöne Pfingsten...

sent from the Pfingstasyl...i can´t drive my bike...


----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2012)

*Wenn der Jörg und der Sepi sich die Berge hochquälen um uns mit ihren Burgen- und Gipfelbildern zu erfreuen, dann bekommt man natürlich große Lust, ihnen nachzueifern  Also los  Die **Kaiserberge** standen auf dem Programm. *

*Als Erster kommt der Hohenstaufen an die Reihe. Größtenteils angenehme Auffahrt, nur zum Schluss etwas steil. Dafür wartet oben ein entzückendes, historisches Gemäuer *
*



*

*Ja aber wie fotografiert man so eine olle Mauer am besten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*So?*
*



*

*Oder so?*
*



*

*Oder so?*
*



*

*Egal, eins der Bilder wird schon passen  Viel wichtiger ist, dass man auf einem schönen Trail wieder den Berg runter fährt *
*



*

*Die Zwei kommen als Nächste an die Reihe *
*



*

*Und da der Spuri mittlerweile bestimmt schon keine Pferdebilder mehr sehen kann, hier mal eine ganz erlesene Kreuzung aus Pudel und Giraffe *
*



*

*Den hübschen Kerl möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten *
*



*

*Aber genug gespaßt  Der Rechberg wartet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Da isser ja schon *
*Und das Beste: Oben gibt es auch noch eine 1A Futterkrippe *
*



*

*Und natürlich wieder jede Menge Aussicht *
*



*

*Das Tolle an der Tour ist übrigens, dass es bergab immer auf schönen, flowigen Trails geht *

*Am späten Nachmittag ist dann auch der Stuifen abgehakt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*

*Noch mal die Aussicht genießen und dann geht´s wieder heim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (27. Mai 2012)

*Also für meinen Geschmack hast Du die Mauer auf dem ersten, der drei Mauerbilder, am besten getroffen. 

Für wen ist den auf dem Rechberg die Futterkrippe... 

Man sieht, Du hast auf jeden Fall Deinen Spaß gehabt, und das ist gut so... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## kubitix (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo  Bärbel,

sehr schöne Tour. Richtig was für Guido, uuff raa, uuff raa, uuff raa.

Wenn mir nächschde Woche d A7 raafahre, so in dr Höhe vo Aale mache mir mol  ,
also bidde auf den Schduife uufffahre und zurüggwinke.

Besonders gefällt mir ja das Asso...äh Maloja Werbefoto. Achja und so eine olle Mauer präsentiert man am besten
wenn man junges Gemüse draufstellt, dass ist dir ja wirklich gelungen.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2012)

@Silvermoon: Schöne kleine Kapelle. Warst Du denn nicht standesgemäß für eine Hochzeit angezogen ? 

@Spuri: Pfingstasyl ? Ach Spuri, wir fahren einfach für Dich mit.

@Sepi: Während  wir hier gemütliche Touren im Taunus drehen, drehst Du wieder voll auf . Lass krachen .

@Bärbel: Schöne Mauerbilder. Das erste kriegt von mir 10 Punkte , die beiden anderen 9,5 .

So, nach der heutigen Tour wird jetzt der Grill klar gemacht .... gleich kommt Besuch und dann wird .

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Silvermoon: Schöne kleine Kapelle. Warst Du denn nicht standesgemäß für eine Hochzeit angezogen ?



Nöööö, nicht wirklich  
Obwohl ....fesch in Maloja gekleidet war ich schon...
Aber für diese Art von Veranstaltung doch eindeutig zu underdressed


----------



## niceann (27. Mai 2012)

@Bärbel ....
schöne aufnahmen von den DREI Kaiserbergen ..... 
den bekannten DREI BERGEN in unserem Landkreis!!
Tolle Bilder und Tolle Tour - vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal
auf den Trails hier im Landkreis!!


Grüße aus Geislingen/Steige


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2012)

@Silbermoon: Also doch Standesgenmäß


----------



## Cortina (28. Mai 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> @ Guido
> Mit so nem Klapprad hat wohl schon jeder seine  Erfahrungen gemacht.



Mario, danke Dir, ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige Tr.... dem so was passiert 

Bärbel, ich finde auch das Werbefoto mit den beiden Knubbeln  am Horizont am schönsten 

Silvermoon, underdressed  such Dir nen passendes Gegenüber im richtigen Outfit, nen bikenden Pfarrer und der Rest passt dann schon 

Solte ich jemals heiraten, dann auf dem Tremalzo oder Malga Zanga, jedenfalls wo die Anreise mit dem Bike Pflicht ist, das schließt schon mal 90% der Verwandtschaft aus 

Grüße
Guido....der nach drei Stunden Schlaf und "Cantine aperte" nen verdammt dicken Kopf hat


----------



## andi_tool (28. Mai 2012)

Bärbel mit neuem Avatar-Bild.... 

Wann bist Du die 3 Kaiserberge gefahren? Sonntag war ich mit einem Bekannten beim Himmelreich - praktisch Direktblick zu den Bergen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Pfingstasyl ? Ach Spuri, wir fahren einfach für Dich mit.......


 So komme ich nicht ganz aus dem Tritt & sehe mal eine ganz andere Gegend.....


barbarissima schrieb:


> Und da der Spuri mittlerweile bestimmt schon keine Pferdebilder mehr sehen kann, hier mal eine ganz erlesene Kreuzung aus Pudel und Giraffe..


 Nicht übel der Pudel.... - aber ich kann sie noch sehen, dazu gleich mehr...

Nachdem ich zum lesen des Forums verdammt war - hat mich heute nichts mehr halten können. Gleich nach dem Frühstück zuckten die Beine...
Es stand noch ein Teil 2 der Story "durch die Stadt" aus - ich muss zugeben mich etwas verschätzt zu haben. 
So viel interessantes gab es dann doch nicht. 
Aber irgendwie war es doch ganz schön - wenig Straße & 28 km (zunächst) = viel Spaß nach der Abstinenz. 

Zunächst sollte es in den / durch den Westen der Stadt gehen.
Dort zog mich der Weg in eine Kleingartenanlage magisch an...



Nach Rechts ein sau steiler Abhang - den ich nur deswegen nicht fuhr, weil dort unten ein Fließ meine Füße nass gemacht hätte...



Und nach kurzem Anstieg war er auch schon fast greifbar ....



Einer der alten Wassertürme von Frankfurt (O) - leider einer der weniger gut gepflegten.... 
Dennoch interessant, da auf dem Hügel stehend schon von ganz weit zu sehen, 
18Hundertirgendwas erbaut - mitten an der Eisenbahnstrecke gelegen....



Versorgte er von dort oben das ganze Klingetal mit Wasser...seinerzeit.
Schon eine imposante Erscheinung und eine Meisterleistung der damaligen Handwerkskunst- 
Alles genietet & dennoch dicht. 



Es ging dann weiter zum kleinen Teich am ehemaligen Kleist-Theater.
Letzteres steht seit Jahren leer und verfällt. Guter alter Klinkerbau...



So recht wusste ich von dort nicht weiter - so blieb das Fließ Klinge 
einzige Anregung - 
also über das Messegelände in die nächste Kleingartenanlage mitten in der Stadt...



Aber hier dachte man schon fast - man wäre weit außerhalb. 



Einen Riesenbogen fahrend ging es nun grobe Richtung Kliestow.
Vorher fand ich hinter einem ehemaligen Kulturhaus nach Hinweis auf einem Straßenschild (war aber Sackgasse) 
mit etwas Mühe den dortigen "Erlengrund".... 
..war mir bis heute nicht bekannt, dass da so ein sumpfiges Gewässer ist. 



Gespeist von dem kleinen Fließ "Klinge" - welches sich durch die ganze Stadt schlängert, 
um letztlich in der Oder zu münden.
Mal mehr - mal weniger ausgebaute Uferbereiche - diesen verwilderten hier- wie gesagt- kannte ich gar nicht.



Während ich die zahlreichen Mücken verfluchte - erschien mir plötzlich der Leibhaftige. 
Wir einigten uns nach kurzer Diskussion darauf das ein Cube einfach "höllisch gut" fährt - 
so lies er mich auch in Ruhe wieder weiter ziehen...



Im großen Bogen kam ich nun langsam wieder in heimatnahe Gefilde & 
sah alte Bekannte etwas aus der Ferne...



Irgendwie schön, wenn man so eine Grünzone um die Stadt hat..



Ist eigentlich schon fast wie auf dem Land - hier die Bullen vom Gronefelder Gut - 
einer Einrichtung von/für Menschen mit Behinderung!
Die haben eigene Verkaufseinrichtungen - von Bioprodukten über Töpferwaren.  
Und wie gesagt, zur Landschaftsverschönerung in der Stadt wird eben mit den Wiesen und Weiden auch gleich noch beigtragen.



Am Gut vorbei - scharfe Linkskurve .... schon sieht man ein Wäldchen.
In diesem verwittert ein alter Kriegsfriedhof von Gefallenen aus dem 1. Weltkrieg. 
Bestattet mit Gottesdienst von der alten Holzkirche, die ich schon mal zeigte.....man findet noch kaum was vom Friedhof - 
was auch einigen Ärger in der Stadt ausgelöst hat.
http://www.moz.de/heimat/lokalredaktionen/frankfurt-oder/frankfurt-oder-artikel/dg/0/1/191264/



Wir lassen uns heute aber nur von der Natur verwöhnen ... und geniessen die bunten Felder...mal in Rot



Und mal in Blau - nanu - da ist er ja wieder...



Dieser ständige sich ins Bild - Drängler - also noch mal: In Blau!



Herrlichen Feldwegen folgend...



Konnte ich der "Heimkehrersiedlung" endlich jemanden Lieben begrüßen..



Ich hätte ihn vor lauter Freude drücken können - jawoll Bärbel -
ich tat es aber nicht...  hat der die Masern? oder nur Sommersprossen 



Da ich mir nicht ganz sicher war - fuhr ich lieber weiter - über Kliestow nach Hause um zu berichten....




Das hätte meine heutige Tour sein sollen, da ich aber ungläubige Blicke bei der Berichterstattung 
über rote & blau Felder + Pferden mit Sommersprossen erntete....sattelten wir sofort in Familie.
Da der letzte Teil der Tour von mir auch als Kindertauglich eingestuft wurde...ging es los! Bunte Felder gucken.



Sommersprossen zählen



Und Papa beim Abhang runter fahren ungläubig hinterher gucken 




So kamen noch mal 9 km dazu.
Alles in Allem also knapp die 40 km - Marke verfehlt. 
Das bedeutet wohl 1 Bier weniger heute Abend. 

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet ähnlich viel Spaß beim biken und/oder lesen.
Leider kann ich nicht mit Burgen o.ä. dienen - aber der Spaß am fahren
kam hoffentlich ein wenig aus Eurem Monitor...

 sagt - Spurin, Spurille & Spuri aus dem Osten


----------



## kubitix (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Spuri,

sehr schöne Tour, wobei mir der Titel "durch die Stadt" jetzt nicht so recht passen will. Sind bei euch die Städte wirklich so klein? oder so grün? oder getarnt? Was ich natürlich sofort verstehe ist, dass wenn man einen Wasserturm erhöht auf den Bordstein stellt dann sieht man den natürlich aus 100 Kilometer Entfernung, also nicht überall, aber auf dem platten Land.




Wir waren heute auch ein wenig Fahrrad fahren, sind auch an dem ein oder anderen Schloß, der ein oder anderen Burg und dem ein oder anderen Turm vorbeigekommen. Haben aber keine Fotostop´s gemacht.

Wildweibchen war heute auf Angriff eingestellt.








Ich glaub ja mittlerweile dass ich mit ihr nicht soviel an den Lago oder in die Dolo´s oder nach Südtirol fahren sollte. Das wird immer schlimmer mit dem "Ich geb Gas ich will Spaß"

Weil ich hab dann immer voll den

STREß




Gut also manchmal, selten, heimlich, plötzlich und ganz schnell, setze ich mich auch mal durch.




Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2012)

Hach *Spuri*, da kommt ja richtig Somerfeeling auf  Ich bin aber auch ganz überrascht, wie grün es bei dir in der Stadt ist. Bei uns heißen solche Ecken Naherholungsgebiet  Und dann verzichtest du auch noch aufs Beinehochlegen und begleitest deine Mädels noch mal ins Grüne  Das ist echt vorbildlich 

*@Kubi*
Das Bild von Wildweibchen in voller Rüstung sieht schon extrem cool aus  Dann kann sie es jetzt ja krachen lassen  Wird Zeit, dass du auch mal nachrüstest 

PS: Das Bild mit ddem Specht ist ja der Hammer


----------



## kubitix (28. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass du auch mal nachrüstest



Schon vergessen?






barbarissima schrieb:


> PS: Das Bild mit ddem Specht ist ja der Hammer


Danke, ist ja vielleicht ein Hammerspecht.


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2012)

Ja genau, da war doch noch was  Dann also ab in den Bikepark mit euch


----------



## nen (28. Mai 2012)

Man merkt, dass der Sommer naht und damit steigt die Anzahl der Bilder im Thread. 

Mein Pfingstwochenende in Luzern beim Cousin war perfekt um das ganze bei der Hin- und Rückfahrt mit MTB-Touren zu verknüpfen.

Bei der ersten Tour wurde bereits auf 1300 Meter klar, das das kein Zuckerschlecken werden würde und schon bald sehnte ich mich nach meinen Tourenskiern.






Der mühsame Aufstieg hatte aber auch seine schönen Seiten.





Der Schnee aber blieb an diesem Tag stetiger Begleiter, wenigstens war er großenteils tragend.





Mit der Einkehr wurde es natürlich auch nichts











An diesem herrlich rauschenden Bach schmeckte das Bündnerfleisch mit Brot umso besser. 





Weiter ging es mit der recht nassen Tour. Die Spray Pants lag natürlich daheim wo sie am dringendsten benötigt wurde 





Oha, es darf auch mal wieder gefahren werden 










Schöner Blick hinunter





Das kennen wir ja mittlerweile schon





Es liegt noch viel Schnee da oben und so wundert es nicht, dass ich am Samstag zu der Zeit der einzige Spinner mit Bike war. Nur einen Jäger habe ich noch angetroffen und der dürfte dem Gesichtsausdruck nach in etwa das gleiche gedacht haben  





Für die Rückfahrt war eigentlich eine Tour im Prättigau geplant gewesen, wegen dem vielen Schnee wird das zuerst einmal aufgeschoben und so startete ich auf der anderen Seeseite. Anfangs noch gemütlich steigend, wurde es oben immer steiler...










Das durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen





Was wiederum die Entscheidung auf den Aufstieg nach Oberchäseren zu verzichten stark vereinfachte 





Tiefblick zum Ausgangspunkt





Durschlegi und somit der Aussichtspunkt schlechthin der Runde ist erreicht










Tolles Tourengebiet


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Mai 2012)

Das waren schöne Pfingsten. Sonne pur ... und jede Menge Spaß auf den Cubes.

Sonntag ging es Richtung Idstein. Das satte Grün der Felder genießen.




Der Raps ist schon am Ende seiner Blüte ... 




Hier schon wieder auf dem Weg rauf nach Görsroth ... nach leckerem Cappucino und Eisbecher in Idstein.




In "Cube-Montur".




Da unten ist das Haubental. Dem kann man fast bis Görsroth folgen. Am Ende muss man dann aber doch noch mal 150hm rauf .




Mein Stereo hat einen neuen Sattel. Den Fizik Gobi XM ... ich glaube mein A...llerwertester und der Gobi könnten Freunde werden .




Heute ging es dann etwas trailiger zur Sache .




Richtung Wiesbaden hat es uns verschlagen. Ein Sprung hier ...




... ein Hindernisparkour da .




Und zur Halbzeit ein leckeres Eis.




Für alle Damen hier im Forum ein Strauß Blumen aus unserem Garten .













Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## xerto (28. Mai 2012)

wow   ich bin beindruckt...

was für sprünge...

nette tour


----------



## Cortina (29. Mai 2012)

Ja spinn ich denn 
Euch kann man auch keinen Tag alleine lassen 
Gut dass heute in Italien kein Feiertag war  na ja egal, muss ja eh nicht arbeiten 

Super Bilder und Storry`s und Stefan tu den Specht weg, das nehm ich Dir sonst persönlich 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo Spuri,....Sind bei euch die Städte wirklich so klein? oder so grün? oder getarnt?


 


barbarissima schrieb:


> Hach *Spuri*, ....Ich bin aber auch ganz überrascht, wie grün es bei dir in der Stadt ist. Bei uns heißen solche Ecken Naherholungsgebiet


 
 Na erst einmal danke für das positive Feedback. 
Und natürlich ein riesen  (Daumen hoch) für die folgenden Fotos.

Nur mal eben schnell zur Erklärung - sonst kommt ein falsches Bild auf.
Ich wohne am Stadtrand (Nord) und bin daher in wenigen hundert Metern 
aus dem bebauten Bereich raus. Das geht zur Oder / Richtung Lebus / Richtung Kliestow bzw. weiter nach Booßen + letztlich Rosengarten mit Stadtforst. 
Solche Touren sind für mich dann eben gefühlt nicht "durch die Stadt".
Wenn ich durch die Stadt meine - dann eben schon irgendwie Kreuz und quer - bei der letzten Tour wurde dann auch zum Schluß hin am Rand gekratzt.
Da haben wir hier schon ein wenig Glück - das wir viele Parkanlagen, Kleingartenalagen usw. mitten in der Stadt haben. 
An den Randgebieten sind dann eben noch die vielen Felder usw., da auch einige Orte/Ortsteile eingemeindet wurden.....

So kann man mit etwas Ortskenntnis schon ganz gut außerhalb des Betons / der Straße unterwegs sein.
Das ist aber auch nur die halbe Wahrheit - dazu kommt natürlich noch, dass Fotos natürlich lieber an den "lauschigen" Ecken gemacht werden....
Ihr also die ca 30 % Beton- und Häuserwüste der letzten Tour nicht zu sehen bekommen habt.
Denn wer will schon ein MTB mitten in der Stadt sehen?

Auch wenn der Brunnen von 1928 ist und ich Trinkflaschen-
Auffüllstation dazu kommentieren würde....
Will doch keiner sehen....




Also - lassen wir es lieber bei den Naturfotos! Nächstes mal geht es eh wieder "raus"...
Dahin wo der Specht wohnt - oder die schönen Blumen blühen....ride on!


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2012)

Das sind ja die reinsten Wechselbäder, in die uns Nen und Jörg hier stürzen Der eine muss noch mal im Schnee spielen  und der Andere liefert Sommerblümchen  und sensationelle Sprünge 
Apropos Sprünge! Das kennt ihr schon, oder  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Ot3csNWyI&feature=player_embedded"]Dr Bunnyflop      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (29. Mai 2012)

Hehe - da find ich das hier aber krasser ^^

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwOHMWda6ns"]Trailfox 2011 Roadgap      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß
Nico


----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das sind ja die reinsten Wechselbäder, in die uns Nen und Jörg hier stürzen Der eine muss noch mal im Schnee spielen  und der Andere liefert Sommerblümchen  und sensationelle Sprünge
> Apropos Sprünge! Das kennt ihr schon, oder
> Dr Bunnyflop      - YouTube



heh, da bin ich beim trainieren heimlich gefilmt worden..


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2012)

Bist du das etwa auch 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geYdULNf9vQ&feature=player_embedded"]Ds RÃ¶llali      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1WvMzE5oO0&feature=player_embedded"]De Spitzkehrkiller      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bist du das etwa auch
> Ds RÃ¶llali      - YouTube
> 
> De Spitzkehrkiller      - YouTube



Hallo Bärbel,

das ist nicht schön, das Du meine Urlaubsvideos aus Graubünden hier zeigst..

das beim grill war mir sehr peinlich..


----------



## Beorn (29. Mai 2012)

Da Pfingsten immer so ein Auftrieb im Wald ist, bin ich mal demselben fast gänzlich ferngeblieben und hab mich auf dem Donauradweg fit gemacht.






Und damit nach zwei Stunden Hängersitzen die Laune erhalten bleibt, muss man auch was bieten hinterher (und es sind keine Pferde, aber auch ziemlich groß!).


----------



## regenrohr (29. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Das waren schöne Pfingsten. Sonne pur ... und jede Menge Spaß.



dito... und das erste Mal die Zeit auch sinnvoll genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (3. Juni 2012)

Heute schüttet es leider wie aus Kübeln, aber gestern war es noch ein sehr sonniger Tag und so wurde man nach schweißtreibendem Aufstieg mit dieser Aussicht belohnt.





Schön, wie überall das Schmelzwasser runter kommt, egal ob fließend...





oder fallend...










Am Fuße des Lechquellengebirges





Und ab mit dem Wasser in den Tobel















Sche wars


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Juni 2012)

nen schrieb:


> Sche wars


 
 Nee, sche isses! 
So stelle ich mir das Gewässer vor, 
aus dem eines Tages eine Fee "Excalibur" in die Höhe halten wird..

Einfach nur  - und yepp, es hatte Regen heute...


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Juni 2012)

@Nen: Sehr, sehr schöne Bilder, echt tolle Aufnahmen . War bestimmt eine tolle Tour.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

@sirrah : geile sprung bilder  !!


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2012)

*@Nen*
Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spitzenmäßiges Bildmaterial mit hohem Neidpotential


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Juni 2012)

*super Bilder *


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


>


*Hat Beuze nicht ein Pferdchen, das ähnlich aussieht? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## beuze1 (4. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## beuze1 (4. Juni 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Hat Beuze nicht ein Pferdchen, das ähnlich aussieht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ich mag ja eigentlich keine Pferde, hier im MTB Forum. Aber 
gut beobachtet ist wohl die gleiche Rasse.





Gestern war bei schaurig schön/schlechtem Wetter mal wieder eine ausgedehnte Regentour angesagt.





Aber wir hatten jede menge Spaß dabei.






Nachdem das Wetter ja eher bescheiden ist, teste ich mal alternative Fortbewegungsmittel.





Und muss sagen, trocken ist auch nicht schlecht.



*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juni 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich mag ja eigentlich keine Pferde, hier im MTB Forum....


 Und ich mag eigentlich keine hölzernen Eisenbahnwagons....





Aber was soll´s - solange der Spaß(faktor) & das Motto MTB nicht gar zu kurz kommen...gehört es eben am Rande auch zur Rubrik "....in Motion" 
Wer wird denn da soooo kleinlich sein??? 
BTW - schön das es Bärbel vermochte Dir ein Lebenszeichen abzulocken... Wozu Pferde doch so alles Gut sind...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und ja, es könnte in der Tat eine Art Blutsverwandter sein - hatte ich so gar nicht in Erinnerung. 
Hut ab - Bärbel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juni 2012)

Ist aber auch ein schönes Pferdebild von Beuze bzw. seinem Pferd ... und ich fand es schön mal wieder von ihm zu hören ... eh ... lesen. 

Nicht das Senior Guido wieder Fahndungsaktionen in die Wege leiten muss .


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juni 2012)

@spuri : das eine ist ein appaloosa , das andere ein knappstrupper .hat nix mit´nander zu tun .-


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : das eine ist ein appaloosa , das andere ein knappstrupper .hat nix mit´nander zu tun .-


 
 
Danke, danke. Was es alles gibt....- ich bin doch ein Stadtmensch.
Da gibt es max. die Unterscheidung, Hund, Katze, Pferd, Fahrrad usw. 
Schön sind sie dennoch Beide.  
Genau wie Beuzes Schlechtwettervariantenwagen. 
Aber ich fürchte - nun müssten wirklich mal wieder MTB´s hier rein....
Leider war ich zzt. nicht auf Achse....
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juni 2012)

*Wusste ich´s doch  Und Beuze ist auch wieder da *

*Das zweite Bild sieht ja so ein bisschen nach Weltuntergang aus  Aber eins später ist ja alles wieder gut  Untergang gerade noch mal abgewendet *


----------



## Friecke (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab es am Wochenende auch mal wieder geschafft, mich in den Sattel zu schwingen.

Schön wars im Eifgenbachtal:












Kommendes Wochenende geht es in den Schwarzwald und ich bin schon mächtig gespannt.

Schöne Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. Juni 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Kommendes Wochenende geht es in den Schwarzwald und ich bin schon mächtig gespannt.
> 
> Schöne Grüße,
> Friecke



Ich bin auf einem der CP am Tittisee, habe aber kein Bike mit.....


----------



## Titisee (5. Juni 2012)

Dann sag ich schon mal viel Spass in unserer Gegend, Bike könntest Du hier gut gebrauchen. Bike Leihen geht aber auch, keine Sorge.
Grüße vom Titisee


----------



## ichnur (5. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : das eine ist ein appaloosa , das andere ein knappstrupper .hat nix mit´nander zu tun .-



Dann fährst du gar nicht Fahrrad, sondern Dreirad!

Das eine, wie das andere ist ein Appaloosa 

Grüße ichnur


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Juni 2012)

Bevor die Diskussionen über Pferde anfangen mal ein paar Pics von der gestrigen Tour, heute sifft es schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2012)

*Na mit den Bildern ist die idyllische Atmosphäre im Forum gleich wieder hergestellt  Bild 3 und 5 gefallen mir besonders gut *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Juni 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bevor die Diskussionen über Pferde anfangen mal ein paar Pics von der gestrigen Tour, heute sifft es schon wieder.



 Ich werde mich schwer hüten......sollte ja auch nie ausarten.
Sonst gibt es hier noch **nsur.  
Lieber MTB Fotos (von mit und/oder ohne Pferde) - und da hast ja gut hingelegt! 
Ab Morgen soll's ja wieder mit dem Wetter, aber ich fürchte, 
die Seuche hat mich schon...


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juni 2012)

Oh nein Spuri  .... nimm Meditonsin. Da schwör ich drauf .


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Juni 2012)

Servus ihr Menschen 

Abi is (so gut wie) rum, schule is auch (so gut wie) aus, also kann jetzt mal das radfahren wieder intensiver in angriff genommen werden. (und vll. auch mal wieder forumsaktivität, aber da versprech ich mal nicht zuviel besserung.. werd im wald genug zu tun haben ) Cubetreffen is ja auch noch - da sieht mer sich dann sowieso 
Sodele.. am Lago war mer.. leider ohne guido, aber ich hab ihm ja persönlich schon gesagt warum das nix gegeben hätte  schön wars trotzdem!

hausberg vom campingplatz - brione. TOP berg!




1 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr





2 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

huuuuu 




3 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


uphill am tremalzo!




8 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


uphill am altissimo




10 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


und jetzt mal begehrte downhills - entdeckter trampelpfad an der gallerie von riva hoch




4 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


grat"wanderung"




5 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


flyin to riva




Lago 1 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr





6 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


poserei am see




7 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


sorry fürs gespame  ... schön wars in jedem fall!
und jetzt ne kleine vorschau 




urgh von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


Kette rechts und so, ne  servuuuuus

Edit.: wer sich über das wasserzeichen wundert...
--> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Because-Flat-Sucks/315789355141519
fotos um der fotos willen


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Juni 2012)

aha, also noch ein Lagostheniker

Erstmal GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Abi !!!!!! 
Zweitens DANKE für die Geschenke, die Du uns zum Cubetreffen mitbringst 

Frage am Rande: sind Bike-Teile in Italien günstiger ? Früher waren mal die Klettersachen günstiger (Camp)

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## sepalot (6. Juni 2012)

Oje oje, die Tage sind ja wettertechnisch etwas verkorkst 



. Am Dienstag soll es ja schön werden, heißt es. Also Wecker gestellt, ich möchte recht früh raus, bevor der ganze mögliche Auflauf kommt. Doch dann der Fehler: Wecker klingelt 



 - Augen noch nicht auf und ich höre schon aus den Federn, dass Wasser auf das Dachflächenfenster tropft 



. Ach neeeeeeeeee 



! Umdrehen weiter im Programm, ohne die reale Welt 



. Der Vormittag verheißt aber auch nichts Gutes: Die Webcams zeigen Wolken, Nebel, Regen 



 und die Temperaturen bei knapp 2°C 



. OK, um so höher (Schneeberg auch mal 6°C 



). Auch Bayreuth schafft es nur knapp über 8°C. Was geht denn da ab?​ 
Nach dem Mittagessen kommt doch immer wieder mal die Sonne raus und es hat aufgehört zu regnen 



. Prompt geht es auf dem Thermometer "berg auf". Mit'm Jörg geschrieben, ich probier es. Falls er sich überwinden kann, kommt er auch. Also erst mal alles ins Auto geschmissen. Was man braucht braucht man dann (vielleicht Mütze, dicke Handschuhe, ...).




​ 
Fixierter Blick zum Gipfel. Heute gibt's nur Trailspaß runter 



. Heute werden viele neue, unbekannte Sachen probiert ...




​ 
... da folg ich dem Jörg einfach, der mir hier vorausfährt.




​ 
Die Lifttrasse auf der Nordseite runter, wollten wir uns mal anschauen. Gesagt, getan. Erst Gerumpel hoch zehn und dann ein einziger Bachlauf. Genau so sehen wir dann auch aus (inkl. nassem Hintern) als wir um den halben Berg rum zurückfahren.




​ 
"Einmal Fango-To-Go" 



.




​ 
Dann schauen wir uns mal was ganz neues an. Den "Secrettrail" 



. Erst mal alt bekannt.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Eingeweicht haben wir uns schon, so ist es jetzt egal und rein 



.




​ 
Geschaut, dass niemand schaut. Neuen Pfad betreten. Mal ganz andere Ansichten, wenn man paar Meter weiter als gewohnt steht.




​ 
Den Abhang entlang mit einem schönen flowigen "Auf" und Ab - aber 98% ab 



.




​ 
Dauerhaft Steps nach unten - also immer wieder reinstürzen ins Vergnügen 



.




​ 




​ 
Das Tor. Später kam noch eins, das hat der Lenker nur noch 1cm Platz (insg.) gehabt 



.




​ 

O o! 








​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 











​ 
Später wird der eigentliche Verlauf dann schon richtig böse. Steil versetzt und schmal. Der Abschluss nur für sehr wenige Biker fahrbar. Der Blick auf das, wie es heißt noch fahrbaren Teil, des Unfahrbaren reicht mir. Ich weis, wo meine Grenzen liegen und das passt auch so.




​ 




​ 




​ 
"Nebenausgang" genutzt und nun mach ich mich ein paar Höhenmeter wieder auf, um dann auf einen anderen schönen vor kurzem entdeckten "neuen" Trail gar runter zu düsen.​ 

Konzentriert geht's rauf. Also da hinter mir (hinterm Helm) ist der eigentliche Ausgang des "Secrettrails" - also so in etwa, natürlich nicht di kompl. Höhe. 







​ 
Auch wenn die Haupthöhenmeter heute mit Seilunterstützung gemacht wurden, sind doch einige persönl. Höhenmeter erstrampelt worden. Auch wenn das Bullheadhouse heute zu hat, gibt es für die "Stammgäste" doch noch nen Kaffee und ne mega leckere Donauwelle. Ja, und die genießen wir dann draußen, auf der Terrasse in der Sonne 



, die sich doch noch blicken lässt. Es hat dann auch 9,5°C 



. Ach ja. Und anderen Leuten bei der Arbeit zuschauen macht doch auch so am meisten Spaß 



. ​ 




​ 
Denn wir sind nicht alleine auf den wandererleeren Wegen. Die Fa. CUBE macht Fahrwerksabstimmungen mit den Prototypen der neuen Bikes. Man unterhält sich (man kennt sich ja auch soweit vom sehen hier in der Region) und man muss sich an das neue Design der neuen Stereos erst mal gewaltig gewöhnen. Vergesst einfach, wie das aktuelle Design ist - da wird man nichts mehr erkennen von! Interessant, dass neben den 26" auch 29" und ein 650B unterwegs ist. Jeweils in Alu und Kohle. Federwege, je nach Laufradgröße 140 oder 160 mm. in einem 26" steckt ne 180er Fox36 Float. Wird aber so wahrscheinlich nicht kommen, da das neue Fritzz so zwischen 170 und 180mm kommen dürfte. Das Unterrohr hat eine Aussparung, dass auch Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter montiert werden können und es sind überall Löcher für Zuginnenverlegung. Der engl. sprachige Fox-Mitarbeiter sammelt Daten und sortiert duzende Dämpfer in seinem Koffer und holt andere heraus und es wird kreuz quer durch die Räder getauscht. Und schon geht's wieder auf ein paar Meter.​ 

https://vimeo.com/43563423


,​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (7. Juni 2012)

@Andi von mir auch nochmal Alles Gute nachträglich 
Nette Parts aber ich würde lieber das sehen wo die Parts drankommen 

Das gilt auch für Sepi, schöne Story aber mich interessieren mehr die Bilder der neuen Bikes 
Was kommt weiß ich ja, nur nicht wie es aussieht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## sepalot (7. Juni 2012)

Und wieder nach dem Erwachen, dieser Regen 



. Aber gegen Mittag dann Sonne. Also ziehen wir mal los. Doch es wird wieder dunkler und kälter. Nach ein wenig Hin und Her verschlägt es mich nach Röslau. Wollt schon lang mal zum sog. 12 Gipfelblick, wo man die Haupterhebungen des Fichtelgebirges sehen kann 



.


Fahrn wir ein bisschen rum, bevor es wieder so wird, wie es in letzter Zeit so häufig ist 



. Wie praktisch das der Platz auch gleichzeitig der Mittelpunkt des Fichtelgebirges ist 



. Zufall?


















Ein Modell - wirkt aber abgegriffen.






Burgstein (links) und die Kössaine mit ihrer Doppelspitze (rechts).






Schneeberg (links mit Abhörturm), mit Übergang von Rudolfsattel zum Rudolfstein (rechts).






Großer Waldstein (Mitte) und Bergkopf (ganz rechts).






Epprechtstein (rechts).






Großer Kornberg.












Hanzz hoch zu Röslau.












Noch mal den ganzen Zug. Neben den Bäumen ganz schwach zu erkennen die Hohe Matze, Platte (Mitte, links), Seehügel (Mitte), Nußhardt (Mitte, rechts) und Schneeberg (rechts).






Dann wollt ich doch noch mal zum Ochsenkopf. Doch seit dem Waldstein, egal auf welcher Seite des Gebirgskammes, es schüttet, was runter kommt. Leider ist es mit dem guten Wetter anscheinend für heute wieder vorbei. Da ich aber neben dem Jörg seinem Auto stehe, geh ich mal kurz rein ins Bullheadhouse, denn entweder wird er gerade geduscht oder er macht Pause bei Kaffee und Kuchen. K+K war dann die richtige Wahl 



.







aber heute schaut es ganz gut aus ... nur mal sehen, ob ich noch Lust hab ​


----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Abi is (so gut wie) rum


erstmal gratulation (ich nehm mal an, dass du es nicht versaut hast  )


> Sodele.. am Lago war mer..


da hammer uns aber knapp verpasst. war ueber die feiertage unten. 


> hausberg vom campingplatz - brione. TOP berg!


welcher campingplatz? war auf dem kleinen unterm mt brione (camping garda) direkt 
neben dem grossen.


----------



## Cortina (7. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> war auf dem kleinen unterm mt brione (camping garda) direkt neben dem grossen.



wahrscheinlich auf dem großen unterm mt brione (camping brione) direkt neben dem kleinen


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2012)

genauso schauts aus - der große brione und auch über die feiertage. hergott sakra  so ein dreck .. mental hab ich die nähe natürlich gespürt :/ 

Rahmen ist handmade in Europe  you´ll c




LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Zweitens DANKE für die Geschenke, die Du uns zum Cubetreffen mitbringst
> 
> Frage am Rande: sind Bike-Teile in Italien günstiger ? Früher waren mal die Klettersachen günstiger (Camp)



richtig ich bringe die teile - montiert zur eigenen verwendung - mit. und na die san alle aus deutschland  ich bezweifel dass IT da viel günstiger is.. kannst ja in der schweiz kaufen, da is alles so teuer, dass es dir unglaublich hochwertig vorkommen... MUSS 


Es lebe hoch die technik

http://runkeeper.com/user/Andi_J/activity/93353381

- bester für umme app! (auf den unnötigen passenden handys!) eine altissimo - specialized enduro ride (wo ich die eier nur für den zweiten drop hatte) - brione runde. guter tag!


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2012)

@andy u. sepi : tolle bilder : !! und : glückwunsch zum "zettel" ...


----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> genauso schauts aus - der große brione und auch über die feiertage. hergott sakra  so ein dreck .. mental hab ich die nähe natürlich gespürt :/


mei bub! dann mach halt die augen auf! meinen landy uebersieht man doch ned so leicht
auch wenn er gruen ist. wann warst am altissimo? wir warn am sonntag.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2012)

samstag mein ich.
ja en landy hab ich schon gesehn, zwei sogar! es stand noch en weißer auf unserem, aber auch in richtung deinem campingplatz..  mein gott, des nervt mich jetzt scho a weng


----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ja en landy hab ich schon gesehn, zwei sogar! es stand noch en weißer auf unserem, aber auch in richtung deinem campingplatz..


meiner ist klassisch erbsensuppengruen, mit einer aluschachtel hinten drauf (kein original aufbau).







> mein gott, des nervt mich jetzt scho a weng


sag lieber franz zu mir, die foermliche anrede mag ich ned so  
brauchst ja blos vorher was sagen, ich bin normal oefter drunten.

bevor sich jetzt noch wer beschwert, in meiner gallery gibt's noch was zum gucken.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2012)

ich kenn dein töff töff, herr gott  (jetzt ises nich so unterwürfig  )..
nuja, ich werd im sommer sicher nochmal zur mega vorbeireitung runter kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (7. Juni 2012)

Die neusten Pfade müssen befahren werden 



. Also heute noch mal zum Ochsenkopf. Weil heute Feiertag ist und da natürlich bei dem Wetter wieder die Menschenmaßen auf den Gipfel stürmen, geh ich erst am Nachmittag. Als finales Ziel war dann die Zeit nach 17:00 Uhr angepeilt, da dann die letzte Tal- bzw. Bergfahrt ist und es so fast menschenleer ist und eine ungewohnte Ruhe eintritt 



, mit dem Ausschalten der Liftanlagen.

Das knallharte Oko-Trailbike spaltet sogar Granit 



.












Arsenturm mit Naturdenkmal Blockmeer.












Da strahlt der Schneeberg






Weit kann man heute wieder schauen. Blick runter auf Bischofsgrün und in der Ferne der Frankenwald.












Beide Türme vom Wahrzeichenfelsen.






Das letzte Bild. Wollte zwar eigentlich dann auf meiner letzen Fahrt runter noch ein paar Trailbilder machen, hab ich dann aber aus Flowgründen verworfen 



 und es kam ein Hilferuf aufs Handy. Die Handwerkerfähigkeiten wurden noch benötigt (und wer schlägt einer hübschen Dame was aus  ... da heißts ab und runter vom Berg).




​


----------



## Cirest (8. Juni 2012)

erste anspruchsvolle tour für heuer 70km und ca 1700hm 


















*

*


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juni 2012)

@Cirest sehr schöne Gegend, Dolomiten?


----------



## Turbo-s (8. Juni 2012)

nochmal @ Cirest.

Und auf dem letzten Bild unten am Ende von dem Lichtstrahl hast Du da zwei Steintafeln mit den 10 Mountainbike Geboten gefunden??? 

Bitte Bitte sag ja!!!


----------



## Cirest (8. Juni 2012)

@Dämon ist in den stubaier alpen im tiroler oberland.... 
@turbo-s
leider ist mir der lichtstrahl erst im nachhinein beim betrachten der fotos aufgefallen! ...werd nochmals rauf müssen


----------



## nen (8. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder aus meiner alten (Uni)Heimat, aber iirc absolutes Ruhegebiet


----------



## beuze1 (8. Juni 2012)

*Sauwetter wäre ich doch nur am Meer geblieben. Ich frag mich echt, wieso ich meine trockene Höhle verlassen hab?







Nass, kalt, und anstrengend, 







die grüne Hölle im Laibachtal







so gehts dahin über 70km und 900hm's




*


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2012)

*@Cirest*
Hammerbilder  Und für die 70km und 1700hm gibt es einen extra dicken Daumen  

*@Beuze*
Hast du einen neuen Foto (nicht gleich wieder wegwerfen)? Die Tunnelblickbilder kommen echt gut!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juni 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Beuze*
> Hast du einen neuen Foto (nicht gleich wieder wegwerfen)?


 
 Ich glaube diesmal hat er ihn einfach liegen lassen....
dem letzten Foto nach zu urteilen. 
BTW - ich schließe mich an - dieser Effekt hat was, ich weiß nur nicht, wie man den mit der Knipse macht.  Bestimmt im Nachgang - oder?
Auf jeden Fall - Cube in Motion und dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ich schließe mich an - dieser Effekt hat was, ich weiß nur nicht, wie man den mit der Knipse macht.


normal machst das indem du zoomst waehrend du ausloest. ob das mit einer kleinen 
knipse geht, k.a. . per selbstausloeser sicher nicht.


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juni 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Beuze*
> Hast du einen neuen Foto (nicht gleich wieder wegwerfen)? Die Tunnelblickbilder kommen echt gut!



*nein, immer noch nicht *



spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich glaube diesmal hat er ihn einfach liegen lassen....
> dem letzten Foto nach zu urteilen.



*ich dürfte ohne "den" meiner Liebsten nicht heimkommen  *




fatz schrieb:


> normal machst das indem du zoomst waehrend du ausloest. ob das mit einer kleinen
> knipse geht, k.a. . per selbstausloeser sicher nicht.



*ich bin der Fotograf, nicht der Fahrer *


das bin ich


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2012)

Hab leider keine Bilder von der Tour von gestern, nur das Höhenprofil aus dem Track, man sieht aber ganz genau die Stelle wo`s mich zerissen hat


----------



## sebbo305 (9. Juni 2012)

Zwar keine Pferde, aber dafür eine Herde Schafe mit zahlreichen Lämmern haben heute meinen Weg auf meiner entspannten Tour entlang der Elbe gekreuzt .


----------



## kubitix (9. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Bilder von der Tour von gestern, nur das Höhenprofil aus dem Track, man sieht aber ganz genau die Stelle wo`s mich zerissen hat



Schnucki was willst du uns damit sagen? Trainingsrückstand? 20KM 1500HM und 2KM später zerreißt es Dich. Komm her, klappt hier auch, also KM/HM nur die Abfahrt ist was für entspannte Typen wie mich, da läufst du wenigstens nicht Gefahr das Argo noch gemeinere Sachen im KH macht.

lieb drück
Stefan


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Bilder von der Tour von gestern, nur das Höhenprofil aus dem Track, man sieht aber ganz genau die Stelle wo`s mich zerissen hat


wow! da hat's dich ja gut 100hm runter gebauzt.   jetzt woll ma aber mindestens ein foto
vom haxen sehen. und bevor du maulst: meines ist in meiner gallery.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2012)

Noch besser, hier das Video vom Abflug von Frank und mir


----------



## Beorn (9. Juni 2012)

Zum ersten Flug: Net si viel Geraffel an Lenker, aber dann sauber abgerollt!

Zu zwei: Keep the momentum!

Hoffentlich nix großes passiert (also net so wie fatzens Röntgenbild aussieht, das mir zu viel aua, bin Sani, kann so was net sehn!).


----------



## 19malibu92 (9. Juni 2012)

Heute 30,4 km in der Eifel gefahren


----------



## kubitix (9. Juni 2012)

zu eins: beim MTB´lern spielt man nicht an den Ei....................

zu zwei: Gabel auf Block? Luft raus?, wen du nach rechts abgerollt wärst, naja das ging ja net da lag ja ein Bike in der Gegend rum.  Macht man das?


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Noch besser, hier das Video vom Abflug von Frank und mir



sch....dreck! da hast klassisch die linie versaut. n bissl z'langsam warst wohl auch.
was fehlt denn jetzt eigentlich? ein paar kratzer oder mehr?


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2012)

@Stefan, nix von allem, war einfach nur zu langsam. 
Rechts war Al mit dem Foto und sein Bike aber außerhalb vom Trail.

Frank hat an der Stelle die Gabel verstellt und nicht an den  gespielt.
BTW Frank hat es beim Aufschlag auf die Wiese den nagelneuen Helm am Hinterkopf zerbröselt 

Mein Voderrad ist einfach nur an dem Stein hängengeblieben weil ich zu langsam war, nach unten hin wars steil aber frei, einfach laufen lassen wär die Lösung gewesen.
Bin die Stelle ja vor zwei Wochen mit Albert am Grappa schon gefahren und davor davor ja auch schon.

@fatz, Schienbein wurde genäht aber nix wildes, zwei Stiche und Schürfwunden im Gesicht. Prellungen keine.
Bin nach vorne weg und weil es recht steil war bin ich kopfüber ca. 3m weiter unten auf eine Steinplatte und dann auf dem Gesicht weggerutscht. Der Helm hat an der Stirn Gott sei Dank den Abstand zur Steinplatte gehalten sonst wäre die Nase gebrochen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2012)

ich geh morgen besser schachspielen.  mei mei..


----------



## fatz (10. Juni 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich geh morgen besser schachspielen.  mei mei..


aber nur mit helm und schonern, bitte 

@guido:
weiss ned ob laufen lassen geholfen haett. auf dem video schaut's so aus, als wenn du
da irgendwie in ein loch einfaedelst. jedenfalls solltest du sowas vielleicht doch mit
schonern fahren. was bei so steilem zeugs uebrigens ned bloed ist, ist die low speed
druckstufe der gabel weiter zumachen, dann taucht sie nicht so weg. wenn das video jetzt
nicht so schlechte quali (gopro?) haette, waer's richtig spektakulaer. 

wieso legt sich dein kumpel da eingentlich hin? ich seh da rein gar nichts wo man 
drueberfliegen koennte.


----------



## sepalot (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn am Anfang nicht immer die Frage stünde, wo es hingehen soll 




. Ochsenkopf wäre zwar gut, da ist noch einiges offen. Doch es schaut recht "voll" aus. Spontan verschlägt es mich dann doch mal wieder rüber zum Schneeberg. Es dürfte nicht all zu viel los sein, nachdem am Morgen/ Vormittag das Wetter doch immer mal durchwachsen ist.​ 
Auf geht's! Start vom Seehausparkplatz an der B303 und schon schraube ich mich in die Höhe zum ersten Punkt, dem Haberstein mit seinem Felsenblockmeer. Die Auffahrt verläuft bei leichtem Nieselregen 



, doch Umkehren - "ne, lass mal"! Natürlich am Haberstein angekommen, haut es erst mal runter 



. Da kommen die dunklen, wasserreichen Wolken vom Ochsenkopf rüber gezogen.




​ 
Den Sinn dieser Aktion, muss man nicht verstehen 



. Es regnet, die Steine sind mehr als glitschig, hier oben ist weit und breit Naturschutzgebiet, auf denen das Abkommen vom Weg mehr al untersagt ist und hinter dem Blockmeer auch kein Weg nur annähernd weiter geht - nur tiefstes Unterholz 



.




​ 
In Bischofsgrün und weiter im Westen - Kulmbacher Land - den Main abwärts ist es schon wieder freundlich.




​ 
Der Haberstein.




​ 
Bischofsgrün mit seiner Schildbürger-Ski-Sprung-Schanze 



. Vor ein paar Jahren für über eine Millionen Euro renoviert ist sie nur für den Sommerbetrieb zu gebrauchen 



. Im Winter können keine Springen abgehalten werden, da sie für das Präparieren im Winter zu instabil ist 






. Hauptsache man kann im Sommer trainieren und im Winter muss man weit weg fahren 















.




​ 
Am Ochsenkopfgipfel schien schon wieder die Sonne.




​ 
Fritzz vorm Haberstein - es regnet und es ist nass ...




​ 
... umgedreht und Foto verstaut, schon tut das Wetter, als wäre alles OK. Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein. Gut die Steine sind nass und ich auch 



.




​ 
Dann geht's ein Stück zurück zum Hauptweg und dem Gipfelsturm dürfte nix mehr im Weg stehen (außer Fotomotive 



).




​ 
In der Sonne schraub ich mich immer weiter Richtung Schneeberggipfel (der alte Abhörturm spitzt schon immer mal durch), und die Sonne und mein angestrengter Körper lassen das Regenwasser aus der Funktionskleidung verschwinden. Jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit. Der "1000m-Stein" ist erreicht.




​ 
Ein paar Meter weiter gibt es dank einer Wiese den Blick frei auf den Waldsteinhöhenzug und den Weißenstädter See 



.




​ 









​ 
Die letzte Mörderrampe wurde gar genommen (auch wenn man in der oberen Region hier auf den Wegen tiefsten, frischen Kies aufgetragen hat - übrigens auch für Wanderer kein Spaß 



), der Schneeberggipfel ist erreicht. Top of Franconia. Höher kann man in Franken nicht sein 



.




​ 
Alter Abhörturm und noch älterer Aussichtsturm "Backöfele", welcher zu Militärzeiten genau im Sperrgebiet stand und nicht zugänglich war.







​ 
"Lasst mich rein!" - doch wie an allen Relikten des Kalten Krieges, will mich keiner rein lassen 



. Gut liegt vielleicht daran, dass ja auch die Pforte seit Jahren nicht mehr besetzt ist 



. Dann geh ich halt wie die anderen auch aufs Backöfele ...




​ 
... und von dort sieht man, dass da wohl heute auch eine EM-Grill-Party stattfindet?! Die Zeiten sind hier ja echt schon lange vorbei.




​ 
Es grüßen sich 1052 Meter (Schneeberg) und 1024 Meter (Ochsenkopf). Und wieder kommt so ne dunkle Wolke erschreckend nah 



.




​ 
Auf der anderen Seite, wieder Sonne.




​ 
Das nette Bikerpärchen macht sich schon auf in die von mir angestrebte Richtung.




​ 

Waldsteingebiet.




​ 
Richtung anderem Abhörturm des Fichtelgebirges - Großer Kornberg.




​ 
Fichtelsee und im Hintergrund der Raue Kulm, der alte Vulkankegel. 











​ 




​ 
Versucht sich wie eines dieser Auerhühner zu verstecken. "Tja Fritzz, da häste dir keinen orangenen Lenker holen dürfen!" 



 ...




​ 
"Hallölle!" 








​ 
Tja auch hier, kaum geht's weiter, ist wieder schönstes Wetter 



.




​ 
OK, dann kreisen wir noch einmal und schießen dann los und machen uns über den Sattel dann auf über Nußhardt zum Seehaus 



.




​ 




​ 
Die ersten Meter geht's schön gemütlich, bevor es vermehrt über die Steinbrocken geht, bis es sich wie heute in verblockt mit Wassermatsche geht. Größtenteils aber fahrbar. Es sind nur wenige Meter, bei denen man bei der Witterung mal tragen sollte.







​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Kurz vorm Nußhardt dann ein Hochmoor, über das man mit ein paar "Northshores" hinwegkommt.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Immer noch gibt s viele tote Bäume hier. Diese ermöglichen aber auch immer mal wieder einen Blick ins Land.




​ 
Um den Nußhardt rum ist aber das Radfahren verboten. Kann man bis auf wenige Meter aber auch kaum.




​ 
Runter vielleicht ja, aber, wie ich entgegengesetzt, wohl eher nicht.







​ 
Der Nußhardt ist erreicht - die Aussichtsplattform schenk ich mir aber heute.




​ 




​ 
Also geht's weiter, mit Wandern, da hinten kommen Felsformationen, da müsste man schon ein guter Trialer sein, wie unser Reimund alias Ray (*Klick*).




​ 
Nach dem Nußhardtnaturschutzgebiet kann man dann wieder schön MTB fahren. Dass Seehaus ist erreicht.




​ 
Blick noch mal rüber zum Ochsenkopf.




​ 
Aber am Seehaus, gibt's erst mal was zur Erfrischung 



. Danach hab ich mir dann aber doch noch eins mit Umdrehung gegeben, weil die Volksmusikterroristen voll aufgedreht haben und des echt nix gutes war - nur laut 



.







​ 
Danach bin ich nur noch schnurstracks und ohne noch mal an zu halten gar runter gefahren. Schön, wenn zum Abschluss noch ne schöne schnelle Abfahrt liegt 



.​ 


*Beste Genesungswünsche an alle die mit kleineren oder größeren körperlichen Defekten im Moment kämpfen 

*​


----------



## Team Slow Duck (10. Juni 2012)

Sepalot, immer wieder klasse Fotoberichte von Dir!  So abgelegen Oberfranken teils auch sein mag, in Sachen bikebare Mittelgebirgslandschaften habt Ihr was zu bieten (wobei ich zB auch öfters mal in' Spessaaat faaahn würd, wenn das Bike nicht immer nur halb zerlegt ins Auto passen würd, da hab ich idR kein' Bock drauf ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juni 2012)

@Sepi: Klassen Bilder, Klasse Story !


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2012)

spessart is echt ein tolles revier - war vor ein paar tagen auch dort  !! greez , k.


----------



## derAndre (12. Juni 2012)

Von der letzten unverletzten Tour muss ich noch ein bisschen Zehren und Ihr müsst drunter leiden:



Foto: Johnny T / Herbyx
Fahrer: Na, icke wa?!

Das Ganze aus ner anderen Perspektive:



Fahrer: Herbyx
Foto: ich.

und noch mal allerdings ein Jahr alt:



Foto: jokomen
Fahrer: ich


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2012)

bei dir find ich die jawbone zur abwechslung mal stylish..


----------



## xerto (12. Juni 2012)

@sepi tolle Story tolle berichte aus der heimat unsrer cubes 

@ derandre wie elegant das cube stereo den berg runterkommt... das la pie dingsbumms sieht da nicht so profesionel aus 
oder liegt das am fahrer? 

Allen kranken und verletzten  "gute besserung"


----------



## derAndre (12. Juni 2012)

Andi, ja die Brille kann alles. Von extrem hässlich über lustig bis geiler Look. In jedem Fall ist die Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Ich mag meine Schlumpfenversion vor allem wegen der zwei Paar geilen selbsttönenden Gläser.

xerto: nene weder der Fahrer noch die kleine Französin auf der er sich bewegt lassen es an Eleganz missen. Live haben die zwei sich dort wesentlich eleganter an die Aufgabe gemacht als mein Stereo und ich. Kommt auf dem Foto halt nicht rüber. Ich habe auch locker 10 Anläufe gebraucht und das Foto ist meines Erachtens nicht von dem gelungenen Anlauf...


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juni 2012)

@derAndre:


----------



## Cortina (13. Juni 2012)

Zumindest ist das erste Bild mit "Icke" das Beste


----------



## Friecke (13. Juni 2012)

So,
da will ich Euch auch mal an unserer Feiertagstour teilhaben lassen. Aufbruch am Donnerstag bei bescheidenem Wetter und Fahrt in den Nord-Schwarzwald.





Dort gemütlich angekommen und den Freitag bei gemischtem Wetter mit ein paar Freunden und ner kleinen Wanderung verbracht.





Samstag dann auf die Radeltour gestartet. Es war von Anfang an geplant, meine Liebste mal wieder auf's Rad zu kriegen, und daher bestand die Tour
nur aus Waldautobahnen. Sie soll sich erst mal wieder ans Rad gewöhnen, bevor Sie sich über Single Trails gedanken machen soll 
So ging es dann immer bergauf durch das herrliche Murgtal.

















Nachdem man den Berg erklommen hat (für Ungeübte seeehr anstrengend ) und das Massenausflugsziehl Ruhestein überwunden hat,
lädt die herrliche Natur zu einer kleinen Pause ein





Nachdem auch der 1000 Meter Weg bezwungen ist öffnet sich die Landschaft und gibt den Blick in das Rheintal frei. Ganz hinten im Dunst ist irgendwo Stasbourg.





Glücklicherweise ging es ab dann fast nur noch bergab, als verdiente Belohnung für die Hochkurbelei.





Abschließend noch die Tour im Bild:





Ach ne, richtig schön war's 

Euch eine schöne Woche und beste Genesungswünsche an die Invaliden.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. Juni 2012)

Friecke, über 50km und 600 hm ist nicht gerade wenig für den Anfang, wenn sie das so ohne mitgemacht hast seid ihr auf einem guten Weg


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2012)

*@DerAndre*
Mir gefällt auch das erste Bild am besten 

*@Friecke*
Der Schwarzwald scheint ja ein richtig schönes Fleckchen Erde zu sein  Da war ich noch nie mit dem Rad  
Nach 50 km wird deine Liebste aber ganz schön ihren Po gespürt haben, wenn sie so lange schon nicht mehr gefahren ist 

*@Sepi*
Die Riesensteinhaufen sehen immer wieder klasse aus


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Friecke, über 50km und 600 hm ist nicht gerade wenig für den Anfang, wenn sie das so ohne mitgemacht hast seid ihr auf einem guten Weg



Absolut.

@Friecke: Außerdem sieht das nach ner klasse Tour aus .


----------



## Friecke (14. Juni 2012)

Mein GPS zeigte anschließend sogar 1200 Hömies, nicht "nur" 600. Uns tat anschließend schon so einiges weh (auf das ich hier nicht näher eingehen möchte), 
aber die schöne Tour und der tolle Ausblick haben dafür enschädigt. Und Ihr hat es auch sehr gut gefallen und Sie will weiter machen. Das war ja auch das Ziel.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## daMaXl (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## fatz (20. Juni 2012)

grade auf vimeo gefunden:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/29052775"]Other Side on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> grade auf vimeo gefunden


 
 
Was doch bewegte Bilder (mit der richtigen Musik) 
so für positive Emotionen wegen können. 
Einfach nur Schön! 
Heute Pause - hat nach den "Wärmegewittern" 
der letzten Tage hier nur "Harzwetter"  
Also kühl, windig, bewölkt bei gerade mal knapp 15°.... 
Und das im Urlaub...
Da kommt so ein Filmchen gerade recht - danke fatz.


----------



## fatz (20. Juni 2012)

15° haett ich hier auch gern. hier isses verdammt warm. fuer im kkh liegen definitiv *ZU* warm


----------



## Turbo-s (20. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> grade auf vimeo gefunden:
> Other Side on Vimeo



Wow... die haben sich da mal richtig Mühe gegeben!  Top


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> 15° haett ich hier auch gern. hier isses verdammt warm. fuer im kkh liegen definitiv *ZU* warm



na da hats Dich aber dann doch ordentlich erwischt...

Gute Besserung !!!!

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## derAndre (20. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> grade auf vimeo gefunden:


Die 80er Jahre Actionserienmucke braucht kein Mensch oder? Und mit dem blockiereden Hinterrad macht er sich sicher nicht nur Freunde (vor allem nicht in der kleinen aber feinen Bikehikergemeinde), wa?!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juni 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die 80er Jahre Actionserienmucke braucht kein Mensch oder?....


 
 Hey Mann - alle die in den 80ern "groß" geworden sind....haben sich
gerade die Zeit zurück gesehnt.... 
- aber das wäre dann ein Thema für den Talk...

@fatz - na dann mal ein wenig "frischen Wind" im KKH...gute Genesung.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Juni 2012)

Was ist den mit euch los? Gar keine Bilder mehrvon den Bekannten Postern  na dann stell ich mal wieder was ein, ist im Teuto und mit meinem HT, muss unbedingt mein Cube mit hier hoch nehmen.
















 ach ja jetzt könnt ihr weiter schnatteren...


----------



## derAndre (21. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hey Mann - alle die in den 80ern "groß" geworden sind....haben sich
> gerade die Zeit zurück gesehnt....
> - aber das wäre dann ein Thema für den Talk...
> 
> @fatz - na dann mal ein wenig "frischen Wind" im KKH...gute Genesung.



Ich bin in den 80ern groß geworden und ich habe mir die Zeit noch nie zurück gesehnt!


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juni 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die 80er Jahre Actionserienmucke braucht kein Mensch oder? Und mit dem blockiereden Hinterrad macht er sich sicher nicht nur Freunde (vor allem nicht in der kleinen aber feinen Bikehikergemeinde), wa?!



ganz meine Gedanken! wirkt doch scho a wenig arg übertrieben am Anfang .. irgendwas is da schief gelaufen, hab ich mir gedacht..


----------



## fatz (21. Juni 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wirkt doch scho a wenig arg übertrieben am Anfang .. irgendwas is da schief gelaufen, hab ich mir gedacht..



ja mei, ohne mindestens 1 mal mit blockiertem hinterrad an der am boden liegenden cam
vorbeirutschen geht doch heute in keinem bikevideo mehr was. 

zur mucke: die gefaellt mir bei den meisten videos ned. 

wenn euch ned gefaellt ;oesch ich's halt wieder. hb mir nur gedacht, wenn ich schon mal 
eine video mit einem wuerfel find.... auf meinen sind halt irgendwie immer nur litevilles drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (21. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn euch ned gefaellt loesch ich's halt wieder.


 
Nee nee Fatz, lass mal. Ist schon OK so. Wem die Mucke nicht gefällt kann den Ton abdrehen, und wer das Video nicht mag, braucht nicht hinzuschauen. So einfach ist das. Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden, und mir gefällt die Lalla, wie auch das Video 

Grüße und gute Besserung,
Friecke


----------



## xerto (21. Juni 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich bin in den 80ern groß geworden und ich habe mir die Zeit noch nie zurück gesehnt!





fatz schrieb:


> ja mei, ohne mindestens 1 mal mit blockiertem hinterrad an der am boden liegenden cam
> vorbeirutschen geht doch heute in keinem bikevideo mehr was.
> 
> zur mucke: die gefaellt mir bei den meisten videos ned.
> ...



also mir gefällt es. und diskusionen über blockierende Hinterräder sind blödsinn. 

ein technisch gut gemachter film mit einer schönen landschft und einen guten fahrer. auch der sturz am schluss 

und die 80 jahre brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren, da gab es noch gar keine bikes 

also fatz, nächsten wenn du noch einen hast. 

und die 80er ab in den rentenclub zum heulen


----------



## akisu (21. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> und die 80 jahre brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren, da gab es noch gar keine bikes


ähm doch? in den 80igern gabs sogar schon mountain bikes. gary fisher und so


----------



## xerto (21. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> ähm doch? in den 80igern gabs sogar schon mountain bikes. gary fisher und so



das waren wenn überhaupt, umgebaute trekkingbikes


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> und die 80er ab in den rentenclub zum heulen


 
 Bist närrisch - da man demnächst wohl erst mit 70 in Rente geht, 
sind die Leute gerade mal im Zenit ihrer Schaffenskraft.....

@fatz - von wegen löschen..... was geben die Dir da....


----------



## akisu (21. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> das waren wenn überhaupt, umgebaute trekkingbikes


die sind download damit gefahren und keine gemütlichen waldspazierfahrten. nur ohne federung, 30 gängen und all dem neumodischen kram


----------



## Beorn (21. Juni 2012)

Ich fand das Video schön und Musik hör ich zu den meisten meine eigene 

Die steilen Felsbuckel im Teuto mit dem Zyun obenrum, wie enden die den unten? Könnte man da runterfahren? Hab so was beim wandern im Schweden haufenweise gesehn, nur bräucht man da nach dem Felsen immer ein Paddelshuttel, das einen aus dem Teich fischt


----------



## ThomasAC (21. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> die sind *download* damit gefahren [...]



Ist das ein Freudscher Verschreiber gewesen?


----------



## xerto (21. Juni 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ist das ein Freudscher Verschreiber gewesen?



nee denn DOWNHILL gab es damals noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (21. Juni 2012)

hihi
download downhill... ist doch alles das gleiche...


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> hihi
> download downhill... ist doch alles das gleiche...




genau ! Hauptsache es geht runter.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Juni 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Die steilen Felsbuckel im Teuto mit dem Zyun obenrum, wie enden die den unten? Könnte man da runterfahren? Hab so was beim wandern im Schweden haufenweise gesehn, nur bräucht man da nach dem Felsen immer ein Paddelshuttel, das einen aus dem Teich fischt



Also die Felsen selber fallen fast senkrecht ab also wenn dann nur mit Fallschirm  aber am Rand geht auf einer Seite ein Trail runter dafür muss man aber ordentlich Federweg haben.


----------



## Beorn (21. Juni 2012)

Schade, ich such so was mal noch in groß. Sonst muss ich doch in die Highlands, da bin ich an so was vorbeigelaufen oder beim nächsten Schwedenurlaub ein Paddelshuttle organisieren.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

@xerto : genau - das waren umgebaute trekkingbikes - so wie heute die - nein , ich sag das böse wort nicht !!  !!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @xerto : genau - das waren umgebaute trekkingbikes - so wie heute die - nein , ich sag das böse wort nicht !!  !!


 
Jehova! Jehova! Jehova!  
O.k. - eigentlich müssen hier ja Fotos rein - ich sag nur 17,3 l/m²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> und diskusionen über blockierende Hinterräder sind blödsinn.


sind sie leider nicht. das ist das hauptargument der rotsocken. ist leider auch nicht von der hand zu weisen, vor allem bei erhoehtem bikeverkehr. wenn die idioten alle mal
bremsen lernen wuerden, waeer das gar ned in der welt. und jetzt langt's auch wieder.

ich will BILDER!! (und keine kuehe)



spurhalter schrieb:


> was geben die Dir da....


das willst du gar ned wissen.


----------



## sepalot (21. Juni 2012)

​


----------



## OIRAM (21. Juni 2012)

*Moin, moin

So sacht man des in Hambur.(.ch).
Hier ist die ganze Woche schon bestes Bike - Wetter, und ich muß hier Malochen.
Habs aber am Dienstag, nach 11,5 Std Arbeit geschafft, mich mit der Hamburger MTB Gruppe, auf Ihrer berüchtigten "18:30 Dienstagsrunde", ab der "Kärtner Hütte", in den Harburger Bergen zu treffen.
Was soll ich sagen, die haben aber richtig Gas gegeben. Keine Zeit fürn Bild.

Darum bin ich, Navi sei dank, einen Teil der Runde heute nochmal im halben Tempo, mit Fotostop nachgefahren.

Was soll ich sagen...





















Sowas cooles, mitten in der Großstadt.

Hamburg, werd ich nur noch mit Bike besuchen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

..hätte ich jetzt von hamburg auch net erwartet - sieht fein aus !!! schöne bilder


----------



## Turbo-s (22. Juni 2012)

Wie weit muss man da aus HAmburg raus um so ein tolles Revier zu finden? Und was ist das da auf Deinem Helm?


----------



## Asko (22. Juni 2012)

Die Bergrettung hat sich heut leider nicht den schönsten Tag zum üben ausgesucht




Die Kühe fandens auch recht intressant 




Da unten is die Mittelstation der Hochriesbahn (Bikepark Samerberg)




Nochmal n Stück weiter.


----------



## OIRAM (22. Juni 2012)

*


Turbo-s schrieb:



			Wie weit muss man da aus HAmburg raus um so ein tolles Revier zu finden? Und was ist das da auf Deinem Helm? 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das auf dem Helm ist die Lampenhalterung. Die ist da mit Kabelbinder fest fixiert.

Und nach Hamburg mußt Du rein und nicht raus... 
Na gut, kommt auf Deinen Standort an.
Auf Bild 3 ist die Autobahn A7 und im Hintergrund der Freihafen zu sehen.
Guck mal in meinem Profil, da ist n Bild mit GPS Daten bei (Karte).

Entfernungen sind in so ner Großstadt relativ... 5 km können zw. 10 min und ner Stunde dauern.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Maas89 (22. Juni 2012)

So, hier mal zwei Bilder von meiner kleinen Feierabendrunde  





Und hier noch mit den neuen XLC Flats


----------



## masterchris_99 (23. Juni 2012)

Während einer Pause beim Gassi gehen


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2012)

ohne leine wär´das bild richtig schön ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ohne leine wär´das bild richtig schön ..


 
 Aber ohne Leine - wäre es ganz Alleine.....
Ich finde dieser "Farbtupfer" hat schon fast wieder was. 
Geschmacksache eben. Ein schönes Foto ist es in der Tat!

Heute 1 x Superwetter  Ist das unser Geschenk für das Spiel gestern?
Egal - die Spurin muss erst gegen 14.00 Uhr arbeiten - mein Kopf vom Fußballabend ist minimal - also ab an die frische Luft!

Um der Spurille auch wieder ein wenig Sicherheit auf dem Bike zu geben, sollte es wieder eine "längere" - 
aber auch "sichere, schöne" Strecke in Familie sein.
Also raus - ins schöne Schlaubetal nach Müllrose.
Lastesel gleich am Ortseingang abgeparkt - Räder vom Dach / aus dem Kofferraum - und lostrampeln auf dem Naturlehrpfad.

*Über die Holzbrücke - also über den Kanal*




*Schleichweg an der Friedhofsmauer*




*1x noch quer über die (Haupt)straße - und schon ist man weg...*
*Der Naturlehrpfad und ......*




*.......die 1. Hilfestation...*




*Genug dazu gelernt - jetzt geht es einfach biken...*
*und zwar ab in den Wald dahinten....*




*Na also - Ziel erfasst und sofortige Umsetzung....*




*Mitten im Wald - auf der Strecke zum "Gut Hirschaue"*




*Ah - die Damen haben dann auch den Ausgang gefunden .....*




*Dann darf man sich zur Belohnung & Entspannung auch mal*
*einfach so eine Pause gönnen. Ziegen beobachten......*




*Geschafft - da oben ist das "Gutshaus"*




*Hinteransicht - kleiner Park & kühlendes Nass.*
*Dieses erfreute besonders die kleinste "Reiseteilnehmerin" *




*Rückreise zunächst wie Hinfahrt - vorerst gleicher Waldweg.*








*So kamen wir dann auch wieder auf der schon bekannten Lichtung **heraus - *
*und konnten mal etwas in die Ferne schauen. *




*Um aber noch einen Abstecher zum "Großen Müllroser See" machen **zu können - kleiner Kurswechsel auf einen ganz anderen **Waldweg.... *




*Wenn aber auch das Gras so hoch ist....*
*Mich erinnert das Foto irgendwie an ein altes Gemälde,*
*welches damals bei meiner Oma an der Wand hing..*


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1151849

*Nach dem ganzen Wald kamen wir dann auch endlich*
*dankbar am "Großen See" an.... Ohne Navi...*




*Wir fuhren nun lediglich noch etwas kreuz & quer - *
*um uns letztlich am **"Kleinen See" - **also wieder kurz vor *
*dem wartenden Auto** - **zu einem letzten **Gruppenbild für Euch zu postieren. *




*Kilometertechnisch haben wir ganz knapp die 20km Marke verfehlt - aber die reine Fahrzeit war auch zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Schöner Vormittag!*
*Vor allem max. 15% Straße.*

*Der Nachmittag wurde bis jetzt zur Bikepflege (an 4 Bikes ) genutzt.....aber nun ist dafür auch alles wieder Schön! *

*Die Gäste können kommen - das Fleisch ist aufgetaut - Fußball.*

*Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag - *
*bei uns soll´s schon wieder nass werden...*


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



Schönes Grußbild und toller Tourenbericht . Find ich toll, dass ihr als Familie die Trails zusammen genießt und sichtlich Spaß dabei habt . 

Einen herzlichen Gruß aus dem Taunus in den Osten


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2012)

nadelwaldwege sind was feines  !!!
warum kann denn die spurin , wenn sie auf dem sattel sitzt , den fuss komplett auf den boden stellen ? da stimmt  ja was nicht ... lg , k.


----------



## OIRAM (23. Juni 2012)

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			Schönes Grußbild und toller Tourenbericht . Find ich toll, dass ihr als Familie die Trails zusammen genießt und sichtlich Spaß dabei habt .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Schöne Grüsse aus NRW, Mario
*


----------



## xerto (24. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum kann denn die spurin , wenn sie auf dem sattel sitzt , den fuss komplett auf den boden stellen ? da stimmt  ja was nicht ... lg , k.



wei sie lange beine hat 


@spuri super ausflug, bin früher mit meinr tochter auch solche wege und strecken gefahren. macht einfach spass..


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juni 2012)

nee, nee- lass´ ich nicht gelten ..  weil der rahmen AUCH IHR zu gross is ...


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> nee, nee- lass´ ich nicht gelten ..  weil der rahmen AUCH IHR zu gross is ...



Weil du auch weißt was ihr passt. Vorallem sieht man das ja auf Bildern richtig gut


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Juni 2012)

*Gestern mal wieder in den Heimischen Bergen unterwegs gewesen bei Traumwetter

Alpenshow



die drei Brüder



Steinberge



schöne Trails






und ne gescheite Brotzeit




78km 2200hm 
*


----------



## Hmmwv (25. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> nadelwaldwege sind was feines  !!!
> warum kann denn die spurin , wenn sie auf dem sattel sitzt , den fuss komplett auf den boden stellen ? da stimmt ja was nicht ... lg , k.


Schau dir mal den Winkel vom Boden zum Fahrrad an, sie steht seitlich daneben mit dem Fuß und das Fahrrad ist schräg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (25. Juni 2012)

Ich war am Sonntag auf völlig unbekannten Terrain unterwegs.
Schnell die Reifen an den Untergrund angepasst und los ging die wilde Fahrt kreuz und quer über die schwäbische Alb.









war ganz witzig, aber ich geb den wegen abseits von Teer ganz klar den Vorzug


----------



## Cortina (25. Juni 2012)

*Spuri, schöne Bilder, war der Bike Entzug im Urlaub dann doch zu hoch 

Ostwandlanger, auf die Brotzeit da hätte ich jetzt Lust  

Nach zwei Wochen Zwangspause gings dann endlich mal wieder aufs Bike 
Außerdem sind die 40 Grad hier in Treviso nicht wirklich der Hit und Jesolo wird auf Dauer auch langweilig.

Heutiges Tagesziel Karnischer Höhenweg im Val Visdende nähe Sappada




Vorbei an Wildpferden, die wie wild gegraßt haben und wie wild kein Bock auf nix hatten ...




...gings an der Malga Dignas (Mitte links im Bild) vorbei zum Tilljacher Joch, auf der anderen Seite liegt Österreich




Ago auf dem Höhenweg...




Giro delle Malghe (insgesammt gehts an acht Almen vorbei und alle hatten nix zu Essen )




End of Road, die Bilder der folgenden Kletterpassage erspare ich Euch, das war sehr grenzwertig aber alles wieder zurück...neeeee....




Zum Glück haben die nachfolgen Trails alles wieder entschädigt 




Noch ein Deuter Fan 




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag auf völlig unbekannten Terrain unterwegs.......
> war ganz witzig, aber ich geb den wegen abseits von Teer ganz klar den Vorzug


 
 
Aber ab und wann kann auch ruhig etwas Asphalt dabei sein -einfach so zum mal laufen lassen. Quasi als Trainingseffekt. 
Wie auch immer - schöne Fotos und 2 tolle Berichte. 
Da habt Ihr Beide ja doch ganz schön Kilometer gemacht! Respekt.

Allen noch mal danke für das Feedback & die Grüße! - es war in der Tat eine herrliche Ausflugstour!  
Ach ja - die Spurin mag ihr Bike - so wie es (eingestellt) ist. 

Unsere Samstagsgäste gingen dann auch schon Sonntag früh gegen 03.00 Uhr  was mir doch eine längere Ruhephase abforderte.

Nachdem der angesagte Regen (bis zum Nachmittag noch) ausblieb, die Spurin bereits wieder dem Brötchengeld verdienen nachging 
& die "Lütte" etwas mit dem Fahrrad !!! 
machen wollte - dachte ich (wegen Samstag) an eine eher ruhige Nummer! Kurz mal nach Kliestow - 
dort sind Badesee, Spielplatz, Liegewiese, Gaststätte & Streichelzoo an einem Ort. 

*Also auf die Räder, fertig, los! Geht doch schon ganz fix. *




*So flott unterwegs ist man auch schnell angekommen.*




*Am Spiel- und Kletterbereich vor Ort.*
*

*

* Erster........*












*Da wir das aufziehende Schwarz hinter dem See lange ignorierten - sollten wir noch etwas in Bedrängnis geraten.*
*Rubrik - findet den Fehler:*




Richtig - beim Versuch in letzter Minuten vor dem Unwetter loszufahren, war mein HR platt! 
Da ich zwar alles zum Beseitigen des Zustandes in der Satteltasche mitführe - an sich kein Problem. 
Aber wie gesagt, das aufziehende Unwetter lud nicht gerade zum Reifenwechsel ein. Ob eine Co2 Kartusche reichen würde?
Moment - Glück im Unglück - wegen 2 Regenjacken + Trinkflaschen usw. hatte ich doch im Unterbewußtsein zum grünen Rucksack gegriffen.  
Dort hatte ich schon fast vergessen - das dieser ständig eine kleine Discounter- Minipumpe als Inhalt mitführt.

*2 mal pumpen unterwegs lies uns rechtzeitig vor dem Regen ankommen - gerade so!*




Seit dem ist es hier leider bis jetzt wieder ungemütlich. 
Im übrigen war der "Übeltäter" wie immer ein kleiner, abgebrochener Dorn der Rubinie. 
Hier im Volkmund fälschlicherweise auch gerne als Akazie betitelt!
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern - jemals etwas anderes als Ursache gehabt zu haben. 

Was soll´s - thats life & alles Natur! 
Und zum Glück ging alles Gut & es hat uns nicht schon die Samstags- Tour vermasselt. 
Ich mache mich jetzt mal auf - Ersatzschlauch kaufen. 

Edith: Schon 3 tolle Berichte - und ja Guido, der "Entzug" war grausam......
Schönes "Deuter-Foto"! 

Rubrik: "Kleine Ursache - große Wirkung"
Der Klaus ist glaube ich gar nicht soooo groß ..... 


Cortina schrieb:


> *Ostwandlanger*


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2012)

flascher Fred .....


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ... abgebrochener Dorn der Rubinie.
> Hier im Volkmund fälschlicherweise auch gerne als Akazie betitelt!


die uebrigens nicht rubinie sondern robinie heisst..........
egal. gegen die dinger hilft nur schlauchlos fahren


----------



## akisu (25. Juni 2012)

könnt ihr bitte mal damit aufhören so schöne alpenfotos zu posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> die uebrigens nicht rubinie sondern robinie heisst..........


 der musste dann ja auch sein, nach meiner "Kleinlichkeit" mit dem Verschreiber... 
Gut - den habe ich dann verdient! Hätte ich lieber auch einfach nur Akazie geschrieben...
Habe aber den "Ersatzschlauch" schon wieder in der Tasche.
Obwohl man bei den Preisen - auch gerne schlauchlos......aber das wäre 
dann wohl der "Cube Talk" ......


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Klaus,

habe ich was verpasst ? Was ist denn das weiße Radl für eines ?
Nix mehr Cube ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Juni 2012)

*mein Opium, von CYCLETECH 
hab mal wieder Bock drauf... Muß schon sagen
fährt sich super 
*


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2012)

schönes bike , gefällt mir auch gut !!  
@lukas : ja , ich weiss es , weil ich mich  mit spuri drüber ausgetauscht hab , als es noch seins war und er  damals eine andere rahmengrösse gesucht hat  ... und : man sieht es auf den bildern auch gut , wenn man genau guckt ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2012)

@Guido: Schöne Bilder, sieht schön flowig aus 

@Spuri: Haha, die Luftpumpe haben wir auch .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Haha, die Luftpumpe haben wir auch .


 
War doch in meinem Falle die vom Kaffeeröster....
Egal - war der erste Kampfeinsatz & ich war angenehm überrascht
von der Pumpleistung des Zwerges. Für Notfälle o.k.
Nur das Manometer ist Glaube ich nur zur Zierde. 
Im Keller geht es auch daher aber lieber mit der Standpauke, äh -pumpe.

Aber ist schon witzig. Grüße und "Gute Nacht!"


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juni 2012)

Hehe ... ja, von diesem Hamburger Kaffeeröster. Für 5 EUR schafft die soviel wie andere für 20 EUR. Und ... besser so eine dabei, als keine . Beim Manometer muss man einfach ein wenig wackeln ... da stellt sich dann irgendwann der Wunschdruck ein .
Grüße und guten Start in den Tag


----------



## zett78 (26. Juni 2012)




----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Juni 2012)

*sehr schön...*


----------



## Turbo-s (26. Juni 2012)

Hier eine kurze Impression von der Feierabendrunde in Frankfurt.

Erstaunlich was der Main ab und an wieder hergibt. Hat was von Kunst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2012)

ich hasse frankfurt


----------



## Turbo-s (26. Juni 2012)

Na in der Wetterau ist es ja auch schöner!


----------



## Cortina (26. Juni 2012)

*zett78 schäm Dich das schöne Cube so einzusauen  *


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2012)

turbo , da sagte was !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ich hasse frankfurt


 
 Keine Verallgemeinerungen bitte! Obwohl - mein Frankfurt ist auch nicht gerade der Burner..... Aber dennoch - etwas präziser bitte...


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2012)

deins kenn´ich nicht ...,müsst´ich mir erst mal angucken


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> deins kenn´ich nicht ...,müsst´ich mir erst mal angucken


 
 Ich glaube das lohnt nicht - die "besten" Ecken hast Du hier im Forum per Foto schon gesehen


----------



## sepalot (26. Juni 2012)

Am Samstag war es eine Mischung aus Biken und Wandern. Ziel: Ochsenkopf. Ein paar alte Steinbrüche zeigen. Ich auf dem Rad, mein Fotosupport per Pedes. Hät ich nicht gedacht, funktioniert aber 



.
Erster "Halt" dann bei der Fichtelnaabquelle.






Von der Fichtelnaabquelle aus ist es kein Katzensprung zum Weißmainfelsen. Also auf, da war ich noch nicht 



!

Ja schön ist's hier ... irgendwie gemütlich im Schatten der Felsen und den Laubbäumen 



.












Schönen Ausblick von oben und sonnenwarmen Felsen. Blick zum Ochsenkopfgipfel rauf.






Blick runter Richtung Nagler See und im Hintergrund der Steinwald mit der Platte on top 



.






Aus dem Wald spitzt das Dach des Seehauses.






Schneeberg und unterhalb das Blockmeer am Haberstein.






Rudolphstein und im Hintergrund der Waldstein mit Sendeturm.






Da unten liegt irgendwo das Fritzz und wird hoffentlich von einer Kreuzotter bewacht (wer's noch nicht weis, Deutschlands einzige Giftschlange 



).






Auf dem großen Stein hier bleib ich - der ist ja schön warm 



.






Na gut, aufs Bike zieht es mich eher, als rumliegen 



.






Im zu großen Gang anfahren - da muss man schon mal durchbeißen 



.






Auf geht's wieder auf den weiteren Weg zum Gipfel ... erst den Shore überwinden. 























Spaß haben wir heute wieder 



.












Und schon geht es auf einen schönen Weg 






. Bin ich leider vorher auch noch nie gefahren - schade eigentlich, wie sich dann herausstellte 



.




































Als ich dann um eine Kurve bin und der Lenker nicht mehr in Fahrtrichtung stand, musste ich doch mal Hand anlegen. Lenker ausrichten ...






... und fixieren.






Tata! Ich präsentiere das Fichtelgebirge.


















"Grüß Gott - ich bin der Wurzelsepp" 














































Ziel anvisieren ...












... und raus aus dem schicken neuen Trail ...






... und schon sind wir an der Weißmainquelle.







Und wenn wir heute schon wieder erkunden, dann kraxeln wir eben auch noch auf dem Gipfelnahen Goethe-Felsen. Auch hier wieder eine bomben Aussicht 



. Schneeberg.






Sendeturm Bayerischer Rundfunk.






Das Sophienthal entlang bis Bayreuth.






Steinwald.






Kössaine und Fotosupport 



.






Ja, auch hier wieder das Dach vom Seehaus.

















Stärkung gibt's am Ansenturm. Radler und Erbsensuppe mit Wursteinlage 



.






Voll der Sonnenflash.






Dann machen wir uns gar auf die andere Seite des M-Weg.




















































































Raus aus dem ersten Abschnitt, rüber übern Weg ...






... und rein ins Vergnügen Teil 2.
























Lustiges Wegla.






Schöne Natur.






Schöne Hütte. Die wäre was für mich.






























"Genau da musst raus"


















War a gute Runde ... und weils so warm war, musste ich gestern dafür büsen ​


----------



## xerto (26. Juni 2012)

wow dank sepi kenn ich die heimat der cubes bald besser als meine eigene heimat 

dank spuri ist mir frankfurt ost vertauter als frankfurt west 


super weiter so..

kommt ihr zum cube treffen?

ich würde euch gerne persönlich kennen lernen und mit euch ne kleine runde drehen.. 

schön langsam rauf und schnell runter..

ich hab auch noch platz in meinem luxuriösen zelt von aldi.. im notfall auch für zwei..

(wir trinken dann den rotwein von bella italia von cortina) :daumen 

auch aldi zelte kann man sich schön trinken 

wenn nicht, nehmen wir den schnaps aus meiner neuen heimat, der wetterau...

hmmm lecker. die wissen hier, wie man sich die heimat schön säuft....

für alle unter 18... bitte nicht nachmachen... persönliche schäden sind nicht aus zu schliessen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2012)

@sepi: ... aber das gift is so gering , dass es einem menschen keinen echten schaden zufügt .. falls du also mal eine otter triffst , no panic ..  btw : schönes gebiet , in dem du da unterwegs bist !


----------



## Sanchopancho (26. Juni 2012)

da hat aber einer richtig freude am fahren, so soll´s sein


----------



## Cortina (26. Juni 2012)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> da hat aber einer richtig freude am fahren, so soll´s sein



...nicht nur das, Sepi war zu oft am Bullhead House und hat zu viel Red Bull getrunken denn das verleiht Flüüüüüüüüüüügel


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juni 2012)

@Sepi: Nachdem bei denen vielen Bildern das Netz der Telekomiker hier in Görsroth zusammengebrochen ist und die Graphikkarte wegen Überlastung Feuer gefangen hat ... ist dann Final - der vielen tollen Trails neidend - auch der Monitor explodiert . 


Schöne Fotos, top Gegend und vor allem sieht man, dass Du eine Menge Spaß hattest . Weiter so.


----------



## cytrax (27. Juni 2012)

Super Storys  

Gut das mein PC das ohne Probleme wegsteckt...auch ein Dank an die Telekomiker mit der 32K Leitung


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Juni 2012)

*mei schick da im Fichtelgebirge  Glaub wir müssen da doch mal hin...




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. Juni 2012)

Wirklich schöne Bilder und ein großartiges Revier aber manchmal ist weniger mehr!


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juni 2012)

Super Bilder!

Mir gefällt die FLUGEINLAGE alla Dalli Dalli an der Weggablung am besten.

Auf dem einen Bild ist ein weiblicher Hinterkopf im Ansatz zu sehen, ist das die Fotografin, die Bilder sind ja kaum mit dem Selbstauslöser entstanden...


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juni 2012)

@blutbuche Off Topic: Was ist den doof an Frankfurt? Ich habe es in den Neunzigern überhaupt nicht gemocht (da war ich dort zur Ausbildung), aber als ich dann mal den äußernen Ring kennengelernt habe wird's dann doch ganz nett. Wetterau und Taunus sind natürlich egrade für uns Biker haushoch überlegen, aber so schlimm ist hinten Raus Richtung Vilbel oder Bergen Enkheim auch nicht.


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Super Storys
> 
> Gut das mein PC das ohne Probleme wegsteckt...auch ein Dank an die Telekomiker mit der 32K Leitung



Schön für Dich meiner läd hier in Italein immer noch ....*13 von 77 Bildern geladen*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> dank spuri ist mir frankfurt ost vertauter als frankfurt west


 So soll´s sein. Danke. 



xerto schrieb:


> kommt ihr zum cube treffen?...


 Falls mal eins im Harz ist vielleicht - sonst ist es i.d.R. (zumindest außerhalb des geplanten Urlaubes) zu weit weg. 
Und leider ist der Urlaub meist verplant - ehe das Treffen feststeht.
Und jetzt, wo die Spurille eingeschult wird, macht es die Sache nicht gerade einfacher....
Aber wir haben ja noch etwas Zeit......solange es regelmäßig ein Treffen geben wird.....klappt es sicher auch irgendwann einmal. 



Cortina schrieb:


> ...meiner läd hier in Italein immer noch ....*13 von 77 Bildern geladen*


 Trink ein Käffchen....

@sepi - welche Datenmenge lädst Du denn pro Bild im Schnitt hoch?
Also ab 200-300 kb ist das Ergebnis schon mehr als brauchbar für´s Forum.... 
Und dann dürften sich eigentlich auch die Ladezeiten in Grenzen halten. 
Oder man teilt so eine Mammut-Tour in mehrere Teile....über die Tage. Nur mal als Überlegung! 

Wie schon hier gesagt - sieht man *sepi* den Spaß richtig an...
Und Klaus auch - leider... Sehr schönes Foto. 
Aber vielleicht wird es ja doch mal wieder ein Würfel....

Da der Wetterbericht ab 15.00 Uhr Regen vorausgesagt hatte - wollte ich die Zeit von 13.00 bis dahin noch nutzen.

*Also bin ich auf - über den Westen der Stadt....*
*wo noch zahlreiche Altlasten von ehemaligen Kasernenanlagen*
*zu finden sind.*
*

*
Unschöner Anblick - aber die meisten Flächen werden nun schon mit zahlreichen Eigentumswohnungen und/oder Einfamilienhäuschen nachgenutzt.

*Dennoch war ich froh die angrenzenden Kleingartenanlagen *
*und somit endlich etwas Grün erreicht zu haben.*




*Mittendurch schlängelt sich wieder "Die Klinge" - eines unserer Fliesse hier...*




*Dann ging es in Richtung Rosengarten - um endlich vollends aus der Stadt heraus zu kommen.*



Mitlerweile war die erste Stunde auf dem Bike abgerissen - 
es also 14.00 Uhr. Doch Wind & Wolken liessen mich ahnen, dass 
etwas mit der Vorhersage nicht stimmen würde.
Ich entschloss mich daher nicht wie geplant nach Pillgram zu biken,
um den Stand des Wiederaufbaus des dortigen Bismarkturmes 
und der Kirche zu dokumentieren, sondern fuhr in Richtung Booßen.
*Die Felder am Rande des Stadtwaldes Richtung Booßen sind *
*doch auch schön anzusehen...*



*Wind und Niesel nahmen zu - spätestens jetzt war mir klar, dass **es dumm war die Wind/Regenjacke zu verpöhnen. *




*Aber es grüssen schon der Bismarkturm von Booßen...*




*....und der Trepliner Sendemast. *



Also nicht mehr weit nach Hause - bzw. es hört auf zu nieseln....also
noch über Booßen - Karpfenteiche - Kliestow.

*Kurz vor den Karpfenteichen fing es wieder an...*
*Etwas schützend bikte es sich in diesem kleinen "Wäldchen"*




*Da hinter der Rechtsbiegung liegen die Teiche*




*Irgendwas lief hier doch heute falsch - *
*schon wieder Wasser unten & von oben....*




*Scheint nicht der erste Guss zu sein - obwohl die letzten Tage*
*waren ja auch schon ........*




*Als ich das Personal dann fragen wollte, ob in meinem Resturlaub noch **die Sonne **wieder kommt - *
*musste ich einsehen, der Zug ist wohl lange abgefahren...*




*Dann fahre ich halt wieder nach Hause. *




*Eine letzte Überlegung bei diesem Wetter.*
*Außerdem wäre es doch auch eine gute Alternative *
*für das "Cube Treffen".*
*Ich einigte mich aber dann mit dem (lachenden) Verkäufer*
*darauf, dass mir die Farbe einfach nicht zusagt....*




So mittlerweile regnet es hier tatsächlich richtig ergiebig! 
Aber nach einem schönem Wannenbad & ital. Kaffee ist es halb so schlimm. Für heute war ich ja schon 2h draussen unterwegs & 
Morgen könnte ich zur Not noch mal zum Nissan-Händler.......

@Guido - langsam wird es aber mal Zeit für einen Kommentar - oder hast Du schon eine Koffeinvergiftung?


----------



## niceann (27. Juni 2012)

Feierabend Runde im Ländle



Heute!!!


----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2012)

Feierabend wars nicht, war vor der Arbeit. Irgendwie war heut Abischerz in der Schule 20m von meinem Fenster. Also schnell aufs Bike, denn die Musik war bei meinem Abi schon schlecht  und es ist jetzt noch die gleiche!  :kotz:

Blick vom Hochsträß. Fast Alpen erkennbar.





Über HW2 bis Blaubeuren/Weiler. Dort dann zügig abwärts, neuer Trail, nur ein Photostop an einem vorgelagerten Felsen mit schönem Ausblick.





Tolle Felsen den Trail entlang, aber nicht zu viel schaun, sonst fällt man tiefer als man will. 





Es gibt irgendwie eine alte Bahnstrecke und die Brücke steht noch. 





Nach dem Überheben, Fahren und wieder Überheben kann man auch unten durch und das sieht extrem neu aus!


----------



## sepalot (27. Juni 2012)

Nach dem ja der Samstag nicht mit Sonne und Wärme geizte 



, ich aber am Sonntag noch dazu meinen Teller leer gegessen hatte, wurde ich am Montag dann doch noch "bestraft" 



. Spontan für Montag ne Runde im Fichtelgebirge mitm Sven ausgemacht. "Ich kenn schon wieder jede Wurzel im Frankenwald" war sein Hilferuf.​ 
Vorbereitung auf die heutige Tour. Spiegeleibrot bringt zu Mittag die nötige Power 



. Auch wenn die Eier ein totaler Unfall diesmal sind, erfüllen sie ihren Zweck. Warum zwei? Eins fürs Ochsenkopfgebiet und eins fürs Schneeberggebiet 



.






Kurz vorm Bullheadhouse, wo wir starten wollen, fängt es an zu regnen 



. Und es wird immer heftiger 



. Der Blick aufs Regenradar sagt zwar nur kurz, aber als wir uns treffen schüttet es auch Eimern und wir flüchten uns erst mal ins Bullheadhouse. Hat zwar geschlossen, aber beim Peter bekommen wir doch immer nen Kaffee 



. 




​ 
Kaffee und Klatsch und mit etwas Verzögerung im Abfahrtsplan schien auch wieder die Sonne und wir machen uns auf. 




​ 
Ja, so kann's bleiben. So macht die Runde dann spaß.




​ 
Blick von der Nordpiste.




​ 
Der nächste Hauptgipfel für heute - Schneeberg.




​ 




​ 
Aber weniger Wolken bitte - die bergen was in sich 



.




​ 




​ 






Es ist zwar nass, aber der M-Weg runter (Hubbelweg) macht spaß 



 und so ist auch schnell die Weißmainquelle erreicht, wo wir schnell und auf schönem Weg fast bis runter nach Karches fahren. Kurz vor Karches will ich noch einen Trail probieren und so machen wir noch einen kleinen Schlenker. Weg unbekannt, aber rein mit uns. Sven voraus und so macht er die Brennnesseln vor mir nieder. Danke 



! Dann kommen wir in Karches raus. Kurzes Trailstück, aber sehr fein 






 und der Schlenker auf der Forststraße lohnt. Bei Temperaturen über 20°C kann man auch die Furt durchheizen. Auf der Schneebergseite hoch geht's erst mal einen Trail hoch, der runter glaub ich mehr spaß macht. Aber hier ist die Auswahl auf vielen hundert Metern nicht riesig. Also quälen wir uns rauf, bis auf den letzten Meter. Der ist nicht fahrbar (bergauf). Dann wird es teils sehr windig und es tropft von den Bäumen, während wir den Haberstein erklimmen 



. Von hier aus ist es ja nicht mehr so weit zum Schneeberggipfel. ​ 
Kurz vorm Ziel ist der 1000m-Stein erreicht.




​ 




​ 
Dann kommt noch mal der freie Blick runter zum Weißenstädter See am Fuße des Waldsteins 



 bevor es noch mal kurz runter geht um dann in den Mörderanstieg zum Schneeberggipfel geht (im Moment frisch mit groben Schotter - der Weg rauf 



).




​ 
Vor lauter Schauen geht's schon mal ab vom rechten Weg 



.




​ 
Am Gipfel bläst es und es tropft doch mal. Also schnell die Jacke an. Schon allein wegen der unter 10°C, die es mal wieder hat 



. Die Facebook-Poster tippen schon den Status ein, für die, die heute arbeiten müssen und nicht live dabei sein können 



. Doch der Empfang ist wie meist auf den Gipfeln mit Sendetürmen schlecht - zumindest fürs Handy.




​ 
Vor düsterer Kulisse wird für mehr Empfang das Backöfele erklommen. Gut, der Empfang ist besser, aber der Wind pustet ihn fast runter 



.




​ 










Wir glauben nicht, dass diese Anlagen schon lange abgeschaltet sind. Die Störsender laufen bestimmt noch. Sven der Netz-Märtyrer 



. 




​ 
Dann flowen wir doch mal wieder los. Erst schnell, bis der verblockte - heute leider auch recht nasse Weg kommt. Doch auch der geht vorbei und man nimmt wieder Geschwindigkeit auf, bis zum Nußhardtgebiet. Hier trägt man erst mal ne Weile. Aber auch das geht vorbei und es geht sehr schön bis zum Seehaus. Ja rüber zum Ochsenkopf geht es dann auch wieder, mit leichtem Umweg über den Fichtelsee.




​ 
Am Seehaus trifft sich im Winter manchmal die Fa. CUBE für ne Feier mit anschließendem Nacht-Rodeln (so bei Fackeln und so).




​ 




​ 
Dann geht es erst auf dem Höhenweg weiter. Ein sehr netter Trail auch 









. Ich will kaum aus dem Wald, denn jetzt fängt es zu Regen an. Dann geht es auf dem Kreuzweg Richtung Fichtelsee, der einem das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kommen lässt 









. Auch wenn ich ihn auf Grund der vielen Wurzeln im trockenen Zustand lieber hab.







​ 
Es ist nass, schlammig, wir haben den Dreck von der Fuß- bis in die Haarspitze. Das Bike ist 1kg schwerer. Yes - we love MTB 



! Der Fichtelsee ist erreicht. 




​ 
Das Moor.




​ 
Jetzt machen wir uns wieder länger rauf auf den Berg. Es geht fast den ganzen Ochsenkopf wieder rauf - von der fast tiefsten Seite. Bis raus zur Fichtelnaabquelle - kurz unterhalb vom Weißmainfelsen, wo ich am Samstag war (bei schönem Wetter).




​ 
Kurz vor der Fichtelnaabquelle fängt es an aus Eimern zu kübeln und wir stellen uns an der Quelle doch mal kurz unter. Aber dann sind wir so durchnässt, dass es nichts mehr ausmacht 



 und wir hauen uns den geilen Blaupunkt-Endurotrail gar bis zum Bullheadhouse 



.




​ 
*War ne schöne Runde. Für meinen Begleiter mal was neues - und es hat Freude bereitet, mit vielen guten Trailkilometern. Tja und hat man die erste Pfütze durchfahren, nimmt man die restlichen einfach locker. Auf Grund des Regens ist die Spiegelreflex gleich daheim geblieben.*​


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Trink ein Käffchen....



Gute Idee, schmeiß schon mal die Maschine an, den Kaffee hol ich mir bei Dir ab  vielleicht hat dann auch mein PC wenn ich zurückkomme alles geladen 

Problem ist wohl der externe Server auf dem Sepi die Bilder legt, hab jetzt mal direkt in seinem privaten Archiv gestöbert nachdem da alles offen ist  und da geht es auch nicht scheller


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juni 2012)

Da es keine Kommentare mehr zu den letzten Tagen gegeben hat,
gehe ich davon aus, dass einige PC an der Aufgabe gescheitert sind -
die letzte Seite hoch zu laden. 
Gut - da einige wieder aus der Reparatur zurück sein müssten - will ich mal dafür Sorgen, dass diese ordentlich getestet werden können.
Also was das "hochladen" von Bildern angeht. 

Letzter Urlaubstag - ein Glück früh los.
Nachmittag war´s die Hölle.
Aber der Reihe nach.
Zunächst war gegen 10.20 Uhr Aufbruch. 
Die Stadt sollte verlassen werden - also nach Westen und schattig bitte.
*Da bot es sich direkt an - in den Wald zu verschwinden.*
*

*

 *Gut - zunächst Richtung Pillgram*




*Dazu muss man aber bald wieder den Wald verlassen -*
*und über die Bahnstrecke Warschau - Berlin *




*Da Pillgram nun letztlich nur noch Straße bedeutet hätte  - *
*Wende und grob in **die Gegenrichtung nach Pagram eingeschlagen. Hier sind genug **Wald-/Feldwege.*




*Da war es aber noch ganz schön feucht - nach einer Weile*
*könnte man alternativ auch die uralte Straße nehmen *




*Aber Moment - letztlich wollte ich nach Lichtenberg.*
*Kann man da nicht abkürzen? Liegt doch mehr so da drüben...*
*und der Feldweg könnte passen...*




*Freies Feld + Steigung + Hitze = bäh.*
*Und noch was - bergab kam mir bald ein schlimmer Verdacht.*
*Ich sah eine Jagdkanzel und die Autobahn. *




*Mist - der Verdacht sollte sich bestätigen.*
*Der Weg endete spontan an der Jagdkanzel. *




*Alles umsonst - aber wir haben ja Zeit....*
*Irgendwann war ich auch wieder auf der Feldsteinstraße, *
*welche sich **aber nun immer ausgewaschener zeigte.*




*Egal - Pagram wurde erreicht & die rettende Brücke über die BAB 12 (links nicht im Bild weil Landschaft schöner ) geentert...*




*So konnte es kurzerhand auch endlich nach Lichtenberg gehen.*
*Am Ortseingang grüßt dann auch schon der Bismarckturm.*
*Von Vorne ganz gut wiederaufgebaut - aber hinten fehlt dann noch eine Menge.*




*Ähnlich die ehemalige Kirchen-Ruine im Ort - Wiederaufbau*
*ganz toll geworden bis jetzt, aber auch noch ganz schön zu tun.*
*Beide Projekte finanzieren sich ausschließlich über Spenden.*
*Teilweise Geld, aber auch passende Ziegelsteine oder umsonst *
*schufftende Handwerker...*








*Die Glocke ist auch noch nicht wieder im Turm - *
*langsam wird es aber Zeit. Ist ja voll Grünspan...*




*Etwas über eine Stunde war bereits rum - der obligatorische Dorfteich,*
*weil meist auch gleich Feuerlöschteich, lud zur Pause ein.*
*Die Temperaturen näherten sich der 30° Marke....*








*Um nicht die Straße bzw. den gleichen moddrigen Weg zurück*
*fahren zu müssen - bog ich in Richtung Frankfurt Süd ab.*
*Irgendwann muss man dadurch logischerweise zunächst wieder*
*die BAB 12 passieren. Diesmal ging es nicht drüber - sondern*
*drunter durch.*




*Eigentlich wäre es nun nicht mehr so lange nach Hause,*
*dazu hätte ich aber durch die Stadt fahren müssen.*
*Wer will das schon - diesen schön schottrigen Feldweg hier zum Beispiel kannte **ich noch nicht....*




*Wo sollte mich der hinbringen - die Richtung könnte stimmen,*
*um die Stadt zu "umfahren".*
*Da sah ich 2 Zipfel(mützen) - die kamen mir ganz bekannt vor.*




*Aus dem Sattel und den Kopf lang gemacht -*
*1=Wasserturm bei Rosengarten und 2=Frankfurter Fersehturm.*
*Gut - die Richtung stimmt also.*




*Beide Trinkflaschen waren mittlerweile aufgebraucht -*
*da entdeckte ich einen guten alten Bekannten. *
*Der alte Richtfunkturm!*
*Früher militärisches Sperrgebiet. Man quälte mich zudem dort *
*auf **dem Berge auch genügend auf der angrenzenden *
*"Sturmbahn".*
*Oh je - ich hätte nie gedacht - da noch einmal so nah ran zu kommen.*




*Von der alten Sturmbahn fehlt schon jede Spur - *
*aber ist ja auch mitlerweile 14 Jahre her.....*
*Heute kann man sich dort endlich auch mal ungestraft "auflehnen" *




*Da das Ganze wie gesagt auf dem Berge ist - *
*hat man schöne Fernsicht- Unter dem A ist in etwa meine Behausung.*
*Also bei den Hochhäusern da - aber zum Glück nicht in einem Solchen. *




*Es sah also endlich nach Heimreise aus. *
*Ging ja auch auf die 2 . Stunde zu & die Getränkevorräte waren erschöpft.*
*Was ich nicht ahnte - es folgte eine kleine Odyssee.....die *
*Gleise der Strecke Warschau - Berlin ließen sich nirgends wirlich** über-/ oder unterqueren.*
*Nach zahlreichen hoffnungslosen Versuchen die entweder im *
*unbefahrbaren Nichts oder Obstbaumplantagen endeten,*
*musste ich doch diese Unterführung nehmen.*
*Das Wasser reichte mittig bis an die Nabe - an den Rändern ging es durch...*




*Endlich der Heimat einen entscheidenden Schritt näher war das Chaos nicht weniger.*
*Vermeintliche Wege entpuppten sich als Sackgasse für *
*die Fahrzeuge zum Mastaufbau. Die Schnellstraße da hinten ist für Cubler tabu.*




*Andere Routen wurden immer enger & waren dann einfach im Nichts zu Ende. *




*Bis ich diesen Weg entdeckte - der scheinbar wieder "nur" von Baufahrzeugen zerwühlt war.*




*Aber die Masten mussten mich doch irgendwo hinführen...*
*Gut kombiniert Holmes. Es ging endlich weiter.*
*Und bald wurde auch der Übeltäter der Verwüstungen ausfindig gemacht.*
*Ein riesiger Schaufelbagger (der sich hier verschämt hinter den Schotterbergen versteckt)*




*Diese stammten wieder einmal aus einer stillgelegten Bahnstrecke.*
*Mir wurde Licht & Hoffnung nicht verdursten zu müssen.....*
*Ich folgte mutig der ehemaligen Trasse....*




*Und letztlich spuckte mich wieder eine Feldsteinstraße in die *
*Zivilisation zurück... Ich habe Holperpflaster noch nie so gern gehabt...*




Gut da war ich also wieder in der Fürstenwalder Poststraße - also nahe 
dem Stadtwald in Frankfurt West. Nun "nur" noch nach Nord! 
Aber was war das - eine Harley & ein befreundeter Biker fuhr zum dortigen Clubhaus. Hinterher.
Ich bekam auch sofort etwas zu trinken angeboten  
und wir konnten etwas labern. Erholung / Erfrischung pur! 
Nachdem alkofreien Bier war der Rest ein Katzensprung.
14.00 Uhr zu Hause - bikewash....ausruhen....

Dann ging es Nachmittag noch einmal in die Innenstadt.
Dort "schafften" sich bei ca. 32° nun Andere.
(siehe Cube Talk)

So - PC´s in Ordnung? Dann endlich mal wieder ein paar Kommentare bitte! Zu was auch immer! Aber nicht zu meinem bewusst gewählten  "Sieger-Outfit in Azzurro!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. Juni 2012)

*Spuri, sollte ich Dich mal besuchen kommen möchte ich unbedingt zu Wupis-Imbiss ich hoffe man geht da nach dem Essen nicht über die Wupper 

Bild 4 hat seltenheitswert, Schmutz an Deinem Bike 

Außerdem hab ich mir erlaubt Dein Trikot etwas authentischer zu gestalten 



*


----------



## derAndre (30. Juni 2012)

Nix für ungut aber auch hier gilt wohl eindeutig weniger ist, dabei meine ich nicht den Bauchumfang sonder die Anzahl der immer gleichen Fotos...


----------



## Languste (30. Juni 2012)

Is doch schoen das ueberhaupt mal wieder der einer ein paar Bilder postet.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich mir erlaubt Dein Trikot etwas authentischer zu gestalten


 
 




Languste schrieb:


> Is doch schoen das ueberhaupt mal wieder der einer ein paar Bilder postet.


 
 Genau das war der Grundgedanke - scheint Urlaubszeit zu sein. 
Aber einige lesen wohl lieber!



derAndre schrieb:


> Nix für ungut _aber auch hier gilt wohl eindeutig weniger ist_, dabei meine ich nicht den Bauchumfang sonder die Anzahl der immer gleichen Fotos...


 
 
*Erstens:* Immer gleiche Fotos kann ich nicht erkennen. 
Wie auch auf einer Tour - Cube in Motion eben.
Sorry - dass Du diese zu langweilig findest.
Wir sind mit dem Bau der 2000er im Oderbruch leider noch nicht ganz fertig geworden. 

*Zweitens:* Ja - ich habe in diesem (ich glaube meinem ersten) Falle mal meine sonstige "freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung" von ca. 10- max. 25 Fotos pro Post gebrochen. 
Ich hatte Urlaub = etwas längere Tour möglich - welche sich aber nicht wirklich lohnte in 2 Teilen zu präsentieren.

*Drittens:* Wenn Du nur wenige Fotos sehen möchtest - gibt es den "Zeigt her Eure Cubes" - oder ein Scrollrad an der Maus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




                Gut - war nicht ganz ernst gemeint!

*Viertens*: Finde ich, dass Du mit Anspielungen auf Körperfülle /-maße eindeutig die Diskussion unsachlich unterhalb der Gürtellienie betreibst, auch wenn der Bauch noch drüber ist. ;-)
                War ernst gemeint! Sachlich bleiben.

*Fünftens:* Ja auch ich finde manche Bilderflut hier in letzter grenzwertig - habe dann aber von "Drittens" Gebrauch gemacht.
Ich hätte aber nie gedacht, dass meine letzte Story schon so langweilig rüberkommen könnte.
Ich habe geglaubt, dass die Bildermenge gerade noch tolerabel ist - zumal es anfangs noch viel mehr Fotos waren.
Habe schon zähneknirschend ausgesondert. 
Ich denke hier gibt es einfach eine Diskrepanz zwischen dem, 
der die Tour gemacht hat (also live dabei war) und dem Betrachter.
Letzterem sagen die Bilder dann i.d.R. nichts von der Antrengung/Freude/Überraschung/Erschöpfung usw. an bestimmten Stellen.
Voller Euphorie will man einfach die Tour teilen - nicht wahr Sepi? 
Man sollte evtl. noch besser/mehr aussortieren - 
das ist aber oft nicht einfach, wenn man die Tour nachvollziehbar machen möchte - oder eben im Geiste noch unterwegs ist.
Aber eine Beschränkung/Zensur oder sonst was halte ich ja mal so was von voll daneben. 
Zumal einige ja offensichtlich auch ganz gern Fotos ansehen......und Allen Recht getan - ist eine....

Mein Lösungsansatz:
Mögen sich einfach beide Seiten nun  ..... 
sagen wir mal etwas_ Selbstkritischer_ hier präsentieren.  
Ich kann den sachlichen Teil Deiner Kritik (Blau) jedenfalls gut verstehen.............und den Rest - ich bin nicht nachtragend...

Und Tschüß - muss bis Sonntag Abend in Fremde. :-(


----------



## black arrow zz (30. Juni 2012)

mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Oberbergischen rund um Bergneustadt von heute morgen




Bergneustadt




Wiedenest




Wegeringhausener Tunnel mit 724 m Deutschlands zweitlängster Fahrradtunnel




ich hoffe auf Toleranz; war heute morgen mal mit dem Bulle unterwegs








Stachliges am Wegesrand




Flugplatz Dümpel-war allerdings noch nichts los




Blick vom Dümpel Richtung Wiedenest

Zum Schluss eine kleine Morgenrunde mit 28 km und 640 hm


----------



## derAndre (30. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Erstens:* Immer gleiche Fotos kann ich nicht erkennen.
> Wie auch auf einer Tour - Cube in Motion eben.
> Sorry - dass Du diese zu langweilig findest.
> Wir sind mit dem Bau der 2000er im Oderbruch leider noch nicht ganz fertig geworden.


Naja, selbst wenn es immer andere Fotos sein mögen, so bleiben Sie inhaltlich doch ziemlich gleich. 



spurhalter schrieb:


> *Zweitens:* Ja - ich habe in diesem (ich glaube meinem ersten) Falle mal meine sonstige "freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung" von ca. 10- max. 25 Fotos pro Post gebrochen.
> Ich hatte Urlaub = etwas längere Tour möglich - welche sich aber nicht wirklich lohnte in 2 Teilen zu präsentieren.


Egal wie lang die Tour ist, wenn die Fotos quasi stets das gleiche Zeigen nutzt es wenig sie zu zeigen. Beschränke Dich auf 5-10 Foto und dann schaut sie sich vielleicht wieder jemand in Ruhe an. So fliegen vermutlich alle nur so drüber oder noch schlimmer scrollen gleich drüber weg. Ist doch schade um die Mühe, die Du Dir machst.




spurhalter schrieb:


> *Viertens*: Finde ich, dass Du mit Anspielungen auf Körperfülle /-maße eindeutig die Diskussion unsachlich unterhalb der Gürtellienie betreibst, auch wenn der Bauch noch drüber ist. ;-)
> War ernst gemeint! Sachlich bleiben.


Schau Dir meine Fotos an und wirst schnell sehen, das ich mir eine Anspielung leisten könnte, auch wenn ich hier keine gemacht habe. Im Gegenteil ich wollte die theoretische Doppeldeutigkeit des Satzes von vorne herein ausschließen!



spurhalter schrieb:


> *Fünftens:* Ja auch ich finde manche Bilderflut hier in letzter grenzwertig - habe dann aber von "Drittens" Gebrauch gemacht.
> Ich hätte aber nie gedacht, dass meine letzte Story schon so langweilig rüberkommen könnte.
> Ich habe geglaubt, dass die Bildermenge gerade noch tolerabel ist - zumal es anfangs noch viel mehr Fotos waren.
> Habe schon zähneknirschend ausgesondert.
> ...



Ich will Dir und uns den Spaß Deiner Tourenberichte ja gar nicht madig machen. Aber durch die Menge der Berichte und die Menge der Fotos pro Bericht geht die eigentliche Sinn verloren. Genau wie bei Sepi vor kurzen. Ich habe mir keins seiner Fotos in Ruhe angeschaut, weil ich von der Menge schier erschlagen war. Was schade ist, denn es waren sicher ein paar sehr schöne und inspirierende Fotos dabei. 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Mein Lösungsansatz:
> Mögen sich einfach beide Seiten nun  .....
> sagen wir mal etwas_ Selbstkritischer_ hier präsentieren.
> Ich kann den sachlichen Teil Deiner Kritik (Blau) jedenfalls gut verstehen.............und den Rest - ich bin nicht nachtragend...
> ...



wie gesagt aus meiner Sicht gab es nur einen sachlichen und wirklich konstruktiv gemeinten Teil meines Posts.


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. Juli 2012)

*gestern auf Gotzenalm




Watzmann-Ostwand





Gotzen





Feuerpalfen





**St. Bartholomä *


----------



## OIRAM (1. Juli 2012)

*@ black arrow zz

So n Fahrradtunnel über nen 3/4 km ist aber auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

@ Ostwandlager

ohne Worte... 

@ all Bilderposter

Is mir egal, so lang ich zuhause bin, dank 32.000 DSL...

... aber wenn ich unterwegs bin und nicht immer die gewünschte Bandbreite zur Verfügung steht... 
dann ärgerts vor allem dann, wenn man die Bilder schon gesehen hat.

Ansonsten, weiter so... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Juli 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> ...wie gesagt aus meiner Sicht gab es nur einen sachlichen und wirklich konstruktiv gemeinten Teil meines Posts


 
 Gebongt.  
Und nun sehe ich mir Deine Fotos an. 

@ Ostwandlager - das letzte Bild ist ja mal eine Aussicht! ..... das in Natura, das wär´s!
Einfach nur schön - selbst 2 Dimensional....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (2. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_wytF8NJ7Y"]AlpenX 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Noch 3 Tage... 

St. Anton nach Riva!


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Verkaufe meine 2011er Formula R1/RX Bremsanlage... bei Interesse, einfach melden ...


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

Wieeee  noch drei Tage und das Video schon fertig 

Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch


----------



## kaktusflo (2. Juli 2012)

Neudeutsch -> Trailer 

Danke...freu mich schon wie´n kleines Kind! Ist mein erster und bin mal gespannt ob alles klappt


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juli 2012)

für die extrem miesen lichtverhältnisse und das wetter......


----------



## Beorn (2. Juli 2012)

Ist dasin meinem Kopf noch richtig vermerkt: Abi schon rum?

Dein Trickotgrün und das Farngrün passen ziemlich gut zueinander! Gleichen sich sozusagen sehr! Und wenn der Weg so ist wie sein Ende, dann ist es verständlich, dass es nur am Ende Muse für ein Bild gab.


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

Hey Andi Anschiss 

Erstens in Hessen darf man sowas nicht fahren und zweitens statt solche Fotos zu posten hast solltest Du lieber noch Deine T-Shirt Größe angeben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ... in Hessen darf man sowas nicht fahren...


 
*In Brandenburg muss man so etwas fahren *
*Aber schön Grün ist es auch! *




Von der kleinen Feierabendrunde (1. Arbeitstag ) heute - 
kleiner Seitenarm der Oder.

@Andi - suupi.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hey Andi Anschiss
> 
> Erstens in Hessen darf man sowas nicht fahren und zweitens statt solche Fotos zu posten hast solltest Du lieber noch Deine T-Shirt Größe angeben
> 
> ...



hey guido, zurückschiss!

erstens setzen, 6, für deine geografischen fähigkeiten. zweitens, oke, sorry, hab ich noch nicht mitbekommen...
also entschuldigung der videotechnische nachtrag! die tour diente nur dazu meine kamera auszuprobieren; die lichtverhältnisse waren beschissen, und daher bin ich umso zufriedener mit dem ergebnis. mal sehn, vll. gibts ja sogar am cube treffen dieses jahr n bisschen filmmaterial


----------



## Beorn (2. Juli 2012)

schöne videosequenz

meiner kleinen hats auch sehr gefallen

Edit: Entschuldigt die einfachste Tipperei!


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...setzen, 6, für deine geografischen fähigkeiten.


isch do wurscht. im laendle derfsch des au id.

das video ist fuer das licht ganz ok. was hast da fuer ein objektiv drauf gehabt?


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juli 2012)

ganz ok?  des is mega stabil für alles bisher gewohnte 

en canon 18-135 (is der beste kompromiss, weil die ganzen anderen zulieferer entweder 18-120 oder 18-200 machen)

ah und guido: m ist wunderbar, merci


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ganz ok?  des is mega stabil für alles bisher gewohnte


ok, mit dem vergleich isses sehr gut. hatte eher an meine gedacht.



> en canon 18-135 (is der beste kompromiss, weil die ganzen anderen zulieferer entweder 18-120 oder 18-200 machen)


fuer's bikefilmen langt das locker. ich hab ein 14-140 (enspricht bei meiner gh1 28-280 kb).
da haett ich auf engen trails oft mal gern noch ein bissl mehr weitwinkel. mal schaun,
vielleicht lass ich mir das olympus 9-18mm mal noch raus.


----------



## buschhase (2. Juli 2012)

Mach mal von der Pfütze am Hang nen Standbild. Glaub das könnt ein schönes Bild geben.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

Wieso Geographiekenntnisse  Ich weiß doch gar nicht wo das ist, ich meinte nur "...in Hessen darf/dürfte man sowas nicht fahren" 

Da ich ja außerdem an meinen Kleinen denke hab ich Dir mal ein Shirt in XS mitbestellt...ach neeee...Du bist ja jetzt Groß also XL 

M dürfte hinhauen  Bestellung ist heute an Cube raus, mal sehen wann sie sich melden.

Hab noch den Link auf das Forumstreffen vom letzten und diesem Jahr mitgeschickt, also Kinner benehmt Euch 

Grüße
Guido

Ach noch was....geiles Video!!!


----------



## masterchris_99 (2. Juli 2012)

Ihr nehmt echt eine DSLR mit aufs Fahrrad?
Der Spiegel ist echt anfällig was Erschütterungen angeht?!?

Für sowas habe ich mir extra eine Spiegellose geholt.

Ich hatte schon immer Angst wenn ich meine Canon 5D beim Motorradfahren dabei hatte 

Hier mal welche von heute morgen.

















Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juli 2012)

mein alter "spiegel" hat 4 jahre ohne beanstandungen überstanden, dann wirds die neue auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (3. Juli 2012)

Du schnallst die DSLR ja nicht ans Unterrohr, im Rucksack eventl. noch in ihrer Tasche oder im T-Shirt eingewickelt ist das kein Problem 
Ich benutze diese hier:






Grüße
Guido


----------



## Beorn (3. Juli 2012)

Gibt für die Ortlieb Phototaschen auch ein Netzrücken, um sie sich vor den Bauch zu schnallen. Gut gepolstert und wenn man sie nicht ständig rausholt und den Verschluß komplett zumacht, dann kann damit auch direkt noch in den See springen!


----------



## fatz (3. Juli 2012)

masterchris_99 schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt echt eine DSLR mit aufs Fahrrad?
> Der Spiegel ist echt anfällig was Erschütterungen angeht?!?


meine panasonic gh1 hat keinen. aber egal, ich wuesste nicht, was der da nicht 
aushalten sollte. ich hab eine selbergebaute lkw-planen-tasche aehnlich wie die ortlieb.
da sind 6mm pu-schaum (isomatte) drin. das langt im rucksack.

@beorn:
vorm bauch ist zwar zum hinkommen gut, aber beim fahren kann ich da nix brauchen.
schon gar nicht, wenn's mich legt.


----------



## Beorn (3. Juli 2012)

Darum fahr ich auch mit meiner wasserdichten und Stoßfesten Kompaktknipse aus Wildwasserzeiten am Schultergurt. Darum sind meine Bilder auch meist nur bedingt was


----------



## sepalot (3. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab auch die DSLR schon "immer" dabei - einfach hinten raufgeschnallt. Hat die Alte schon drei Jahre mitgemacht und die neue seit 1 1/2 Jahre auch. 

Die Canon 550D ist auch nicht die teuerste und da geh ich halt das Risiko ein. Wenn es hält, dann hält's. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Wer mit dem Feuer spielt, muss sich halt im klaren sein, dass man sich auch verbrennen kann. Aber bisher - teu teu teu. Hät ich ne 5D Mark würd ich es nicht machen - zu teuer, tu groß fürn Ruckbeutel 

Das der Spiegel sehr anfällig ist ... das Meiste wird ja vorher absorbiert. Schließlich wird der Spiegel nicht so geschüttelt, wie die Kette an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt. Viel wird vom Fahrwerk absorbiert und das Meiste natürlich vom Körper selber über Arme und Beine und der Rucksack ist auch nicht Kraftschlüssig.






Glück braucht man halt auch im Leben und "no risk no fun" ​


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> oder im T-Shirt eingewickelt ist das kein Problem



genau, dass is dann die billige schüler alternative  funktioniert wunderbar, und die 60D is ja größentechnisch auch so richtung 5D, stört nicht, bis aufs gewciht..


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Juli 2012)

*unsere neue Flotte 





schick gell  und nicht aus Taiwan 




*


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Juli 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> schick gell  und nicht aus Taiwan



Was den? Die Luft in den Reifen...


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Juli 2012)

*echt Königssee Luft*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (5. Juli 2012)

Mhm, ich glaub ich werd mal ne Bikefreundliche Unterkunft in der Gegend für den nächsten Urlaub in Betracht ziehen! Darf man auch das Eigene mitbringen?


----------



## LaCarolina (7. Juli 2012)

Eins für Spuri:








Kam uns gestern nachgelaufen, bei unserer Abend-Nachttour


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juli 2012)

Auch aus dem Taunus ein Gruß an Spuri:




So gesehen gestern auf ner schönen Tour durch's Idsteiner Land.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Eins für Spuri:Kam uns gestern nachgelaufen, bei unserer Abend-Nachttour


 






Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Auch aus dem Taunus ein Gruß an Spuri:
> So gesehen gestern auf ner schönen Tour durch's Idsteiner Land.


 
 Danke für beide Bilder. Aber Jörg - wo ist denn das Cube. 
Nicht das es hier wieder Ärger gibt.


----------



## Upgrayedd (8. Juli 2012)

Ein wenig hüpfen im Wald


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juli 2012)

@Upgrayedd: 
@Spuri: Für Spurigrußbilder gibt es hier keinen Ärger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Upgrayedd:
> @Spuri: Für Spurigrußbilder gibt es hier keinen Ärger.


 


Ein  noch für den gelungenen Waldhüpfer!

Aber mal was anderes:
Capt. Cubitix = MIA ????


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2012)

*@Upgraydedd*
Hüpfen kann so schön sein


----------



## cytrax (8. Juli 2012)

@Upgrayedd: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Endlich auch mal ein Brillenträger aufm Bike  dachte schon ich bin der einzige mit Bille


----------



## andi_tool (8. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> @Upgrayedd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch Brillenträger, trage beim Sport aber eigentlich immer Kontaktlinsen (außer beim Schwimmen).


----------



## cytrax (8. Juli 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Brillenträger, trage beim Sport aber eigentlich immer Kontaktlinsen (außer beim Schwimmen).




Kontaktlinsen vertrag ich leider nicht  und ne schicke Bikebrille machen lassen lohnt sich fast nicht, da kann ich se auch gleich lasern lassen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juli 2012)

Fährst Du dann im Blindflug über die Trails  ?


----------



## cytrax (8. Juli 2012)

Nee  mit Brille


----------



## Cortina (8. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes:
> Capt. Cubitix = MIA ????



Keine Sorge, den beiden geht es gut


----------



## Cortina (8. Juli 2012)

*So, ich war endlich auch mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs, nachdem ich ja in letzter Zeit eher dem Extrem-Narben-Verheiling und Extrem-Viel-Unterwegs-Sein nachgegangen bin waren wir endlich mal wieder Biken.

Tagesbilanz ca. 44km und 2400hm hoch (mit Liftunterstützung) und 2400hm bergab 
Die Strada della Vena ist wirklich ganz nett, bis auf einen kleinen Gegenanstieg von ca. 100hm geht es 22km auf feinstem Singeltrail über 2000hm bergab 

Anbei ein paar Impressionen, wir haben ca. 380 Bilder geschossen, ich hab jetzt mal ein paar kreuz und quer rausgesucht.
Was ein extrem g..ler Tag *

































































*Grüße
Guido*


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2012)

> *Was ein extrem g..ler Tag *


*...mit extremst g..len Bildern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Wollte eigentlich ins Bett gehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jetzt muss ich mich erst mal wieder beruhigen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juli 2012)

Grande Guido, grande .


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

wow sehr schöne bilder! top!

hier unser 2. testshoot "elevated plains" für unser hochtouren großprojekt "Obeying Gravity II" 

hoffe es gefällt euch. würden uns über ein paar likes sehr freuen 
kritik ist erwünscht!


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2012)

Schönes Ding. 6:30 Uhr + Kaffee + so ein Video ... da kann der Tag kommen.


----------



## Languste (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2012)

*So lässt sich´s aushalten: Als Betthupferl Guidos Bilder und zum Frühstück dieses Hammervideo 

 *
*Aber mal ehrlich, für ein Hochtourengroßprojekt braucht es im Vorfeld mindestens 4 - 5 Testshoots (gerne auch wieder zum Frühstück 

)*


----------



## Cortina (9. Juli 2012)

Kann mich da nur Bärbel anschließen, extrem g..les Video 

Robby und mir gefällts


----------



## dusi__ (9. Juli 2012)

dusi gefällts auch


----------



## cytrax (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Juli 2012)

*mir auch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2012)

@Guido,  Super Bilder, WILL AUCH

haste zufällig ein GPS-Track der Runde?

Die Hose is auch super, hab meine Blaue nun endlich bekommen , kannste mir n paar infos zu deinem giftgrünen oberteil geben, such grad so was.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder wie immer und geiles Video.


----------



## xerto (9. Juli 2012)

schöne bilder 

und das video..


mit den Wolken 

und dann die sprünge in zeitlupe  


wofür willste du den hier kritisiert werden?


weiter so und lass uns teilhaben



- Spuri , haste am ende des videos gesehen... für Dich ...


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

danke leute! ... eure kommis sind sehr erbauend! ...wär cool wenns zum video der woche gewählt würde


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> Spuri , haste am ende des videos gesehen... für Dich ...



 Nee - bin noch auf der Arbeit! Da läuft Video nicht!
Die Fotos sind  - das Video sehe ich mir nach Feierabend an....
Nun weiß ich ja - worauf ich achten muss...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (9. Juli 2012)

ja einfach die Alltagsbrille klappt problemlos... sportbrille ist mir zu teuer


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juli 2012)

Cirest schrieb:


> danke leute! ... eure kommis sind sehr erbauend! ...wär cool wenns zum video der woche gewählt würde



Wird wohl eher das hier...


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

ne das is von letzter woche


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juli 2012)

Glück gehabt


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

jo


----------



## Asko (9. Juli 2012)

Sehr schickes Video.
Steigert aufjedenfall die Vorfreude aufs Ötztal in 3 Tagen noch mehr


----------



## akisu (9. Juli 2012)

ihr seid alle so fies 
ich will auch in die alpen


----------



## xerto (9. Juli 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Video.
> Steigert aufjedenfall die Vorfreude aufs Ötztal in 3 Tagen noch mehr



naja, wenn du so fahren kannst, bist du ein profi, oder?

das video ist sehr proffesionell keine frage..

bringt aber den spass des fahrens, so wie ich ihn kenne, null rüber..

wenn ich über 15 cm spring, bin ich der (gefühlte) king, aber über 5m springe ich nie... 

ich persönlich finde die selbstgemachten videos wo der spass am fahren meiner ansicht nach am besten rüberkommt, am besten..

wo amateure, also wie ich, zeigen was geht und was nicht.. 

besser höher weiter schneller ist nur eine seite der mtb medalie  


es gibt noch andere 

langsamer, genussvoller, lustiger, ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ..langsamer, genussvoller, lustiger, ...


 
 Schönes Motto - könnte der "Flachland-Slogan" werden....
Beide Videos sind schon super gemacht, tolle Effekte usw.
Allerdings muss auch ich sagen, dass mir "Genusstechnisch" das von Cirest etwas mehr entgegen kommt.
Ist aber auch sehr subjektiv....wobei ich dazu vermutlich auch als befangen bzw. bestochen gelte. 
Dennoch: 
Sound, Bildeffekte, Spaßfaktor = 
"Nebendarsteller"  
Damit steht fest - the "Oscar" goes to - Cirest.....


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

@xerto da geb ich dir recht!   (eventuell meint asko nicht das video von Amir Kabbani? aber von der machart und vom fahrerischen is das schon ne andere liga) 

bin eig auch der genuss fahrer. das ist auch der grund warum ich mein dh bike wieder verkauf. biken is schließlich dazu da um stress abzubauen und nich um sich welchen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (9. Juli 2012)

Hey,
erstmal vorweg: Stimmung, Landschaft, usw gefallen mir wirklich gut in eurem Video. Leider (und du wolltest ja Kritik) gefallen mir einige Sachen auch nicht so gut. Beispielsweise das ständige Gehüpfe über jeden Stein. Irgendwie wirkt das, weiß nicht wie ich das nennen soll, ''gezwungen'' oder ''unecht''. Das passt nicht so ganz in die Szenerie. Damit meine ich nicht die etwas größeren Sätze über die Steine. Die gefallen mir gut. Auch könnte man ein klein wenig mehr Vielfalt in die Trails einbaun, um das Hochalpine noch mehr zum Ausdruck zu bringen.

Eventuell könnte man im fertigen Video auch mehr verschiedene Landschaften zeigen (falls das nicht eh eure Idee ist) um mehr Vielfalt hineinzubekommen und den Zuschauer am Bildschirm zu halten.

Aber genug des Meckerns - noch ein paar Sachen, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben:
- Zeitlupen-Sprung
- einige echte schöne Mitzieher der Kamera
- super schöne Vorbeifahrt am ''Gipfel'' (ka ob es einer war)
- sehr schöne Musik, stimmig.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## xerto (9. Juli 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Beispielsweise das ständige Gehüpfe über jeden Stein. Irgendwie wirkt das, weiß nicht wie ich das nennen soll, ''gezwungen'' oder ''unecht''. Das passt nicht so ganz in die Szenerie.



also ich mach auch ständig im real live das "gehüpfe über jeden stein"  

für mich ist das MTB pur


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

@buschhase ...danke für die nachvollziehbare kritik!
ja das mit dem gehüpfe is so ne sache  geb dir recht dass es relativ übermütig rüber kommt , aber auf den weiten ebenen konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen und musste einfach. die landschaftsvielfalt und die hochalpine atmosphäre sind im finalen shoot dann mit dabei, da wir an mehreren spots drehen werden.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2012)

Wo geht´s denn eigentlich hin?


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

ötztal


----------



## Asko (9. Juli 2012)

Cirest schrieb:


> @xerto da geb ich dir recht!   (eventuell meint asko nicht das video von Amir Kabbani? aber von der machart und vom fahrerischen is das schon ne andere liga)
> 
> bin eig auch der genuss fahrer. das ist auch der grund warum ich mein dh bike wieder verkauf. biken is schließlich dazu da um stress abzubauen und nich um sich welchen zu machen.



Ich meinte natürlich das Video von Cirest weil es eben im Ötztal gedreht ist wo es am Mittwoch bei uns auch hingeht.
Die Landschaft ist einfach sehr schön, war letztes Jahr schon beim Raften dort.

Ich bin auch eher Genussfahrer, allein schon aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik  
Mal abgesehn davon nehmen wir auch "nur" die Reactions mit, da muss man eh bischen vom Gas gehen. 



Find das zB. auch bei Strengh in Numbers schon etwas grausaum in so einer wahnsinns Landschaft so derartig runterzuzergen


----------



## Cortina (9. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @Guido,  Super Bilder, WILL AUCH
> haste zufällig ein GPS-Track der Runde?
> Die Hose is auch super, hab meine Blaue nun endlich bekommen , kannste mir n paar infos zu deinem giftgrünen oberteil geben, such grad so was.



Komm rüber, wir sind ja quasi Nachbarn fahre die Runde gerne nochmal 
Wo soll ich den Track hinschicken, oder zeichnen wir ihn direkt vor Ort nochmal auf 
Und Ja die Hose ist der Hit, sehr stabil und extrem bequem 




Asko schrieb:


> Find das zB. auch bei Strengh in Numbers schon etwas grausaum in so einer wahnsinns Landschaft so derartig runterzuzergen



Also das Video von Cirest gefällt mir weil hier zwei Jungs Spaß haben 
Das von Strengh in Numbers hab ich nach 8 Sekunden abgeschaltet, die Shimano Werbung lass ich mir vielleicht noch gefallen, wenn danach aber Treck, Specialized oder Scott kommt schalt ich weg.
Fehlt nur noch die Werbung von RedBull 

Das mit dem Hüpfen ist so eine Sache, wir sind gestern auch extrem viel den Berg "runtergehüpft". Wenn sich nach einer gewissen Zeit dieser "Never ending Flow" einstellt kommt das von alleine....OK....kann auch an dem halben Liter Cabernet Sauvignion auf der Hütte gelegen haben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Komm rüber, wir sind ja quasi Nachbarn fahre die Runde gerne nochmal
> Wo soll ich den Track hinschicken, oder zeichnen wir ihn direkt vor Ort nochmal auf
> Und Ja die Hose ist der Hit, sehr stabil und extrem bequem
> 
> ...



Ich meld mich zu ferragosto nochmal, da sollte ichs schaffen n karren zu haben, wennde da net am meer bist.

Achja, infos zum giftgünen shirt/triko brauch ich noch, will haben 

Track wär als gpx ganz fein, nickname @live.it

Danke


----------



## Cortina (9. Juli 2012)

Kommt gleich x Post 

Am Meer bin ich nicht, da war ich eben erst, sind 15 min von mir, außerdem fährt man da nicht am WE und an Feiertagen hin wo  hunderttausende Italiener hinpilgern 

Eventl. muss ich Schwimmbad putzen, ist die einzige Woche wo wir im Jahr dicht machen, bin da aber recht flexibel 

Das *Craft T-Shirt *ist leider nicht giftgrün sondern quittengelb und gabs am Craft Stand am Bike Festival.
Ist ein stink normales Kunstfaser T-Shirt von Craft.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Juli 2012)

*Guido hab auch nach paar sekunden abgeschaltet...
Da sind wir aber besseres gewöhnt

*


----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das von Strengh in Numbers hab ich nach 8 Sekunden abgeschaltet, die Shimano Werbung lass ich mir vielleicht noch gefallen, wenn danach aber Treck, Specialized oder Scott kommt schalt ich weg.
> Fehlt nur noch die Werbung von RedBull


hast nur ned lang genug gewartet. aber da verpasst ned viel, ausser ein paar jungs die 
sich im gebirge wie im bikepark auffuehren.


----------



## marco_m (10. Juli 2012)

Falls ihr mal in der Schweiz unterwegs seit, kann ich euch in Davos die Tour auf die Pischa, Nr. 645, empfehlen.
Der Ferientag hat sich gelohnt 

Steil hinauf ..













Oben angekommen ... alles klar??





Abfahrt für Liebhaber technischer Trails ein Traum 













Ride on !
Gruss Marco


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juli 2012)

*Das sind doch mal wieder Bilder, die einem das Herz höher schlagen lassen  *


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2012)




----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juli 2012)

sieht ja richtig interessant aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (11. Juli 2012)

*schön*


----------



## Cortina (11. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das sind doch mal wieder Bilder, die einem das Herz höher schlagen lassen  *



*und wie das schlägt*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das sind doch mal wieder Bilder, die einem das Herz höher schlagen lassen  *


 
Kaum sind hier ein paar Gipfel zu sehen - 
flippen Alle gleich wieder völlig aus. 

Ich möchte Euren Puls dann mal wieder gaaaanz langsam nach unten
bringen - mit ruhigen Flachlandaufnahmen von Gestern. 

War ja endlich mal wieder ein Tag ohne Regen - sonst schüttet es zzt.
täglich, d. h. eigentlich mehr nächtlich...
Die meisten Wege sind daher total aufgeweicht....
deshalb Schotter, Kiesel - oder als schlechteste Alternative - Radweg. 

Feierabendrunde über Kliestow, Wüste Kunersdorf oberhalb der Oder zurück - gute Stunde....besser als nix. 

*Kliestow*




*Blick über den See zur Kirche*




*Zwischen Kliestow & Wüste Kunersdorf*




*Kurz vor dem Ort - Sonnenblumen bis zum Horizont*




*Am Bienenwagen - gibt bestimmt lecker "Sonnenblumenhonig" *




Ach ja - die Fotos von den Trails aus den Bergen sind natürlich selbstredend 



Cortina schrieb:


> *und wie das schlägt*


Dann trink besser weniger Käffchen....


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Kaum sind hier ein paar Gipfel zu sehen -
> flippen Alle gleich wieder völlig aus.
> 
> Ich möchte Euren Puls dann mal wieder gaaaanz langsam nach unten
> bringen - mit ruhigen Flachlandaufnahmen von Gestern.


 
*Danke Spuri, jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
**


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Kaum sind hier ein paar Gipfel zu sehen -
> flippen Alle gleich wieder völlig aus.


vielleicht weil moutainbiken dann doch irgendwas mit bergen zu tun hat. zumindest vom namen her?


> Ich möchte Euren Puls dann mal wieder gaaaanz langsam nach unten
> bringen - mit ruhigen Flachlandaufnahmen von Gestern.


ich waer grad schon froh wenn ich flach fahren koennt. mehr als eine 1/2 bis 3/4h auf der rolle mit null last ist ned drin.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juli 2012)

Is ja übel  Wann kannst du denn endlich wieder in die freie Wildbahn?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Danke Spuri, jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt


 
 - Gerne doch! 



fatz schrieb:


> vielleicht weil moutainbiken dann doch irgendwas mit bergen zu tun hat. zumindest vom namen her?


 Das kann man gelten lassen.... 



fatz schrieb:


> ich waer grad schon froh wenn ich flach fahren koennt. mehr als eine 1/2 bis 3/4h auf der rolle mit null last ist ned drin.


 Durchhalten - das wird schon wieder. Hoffentlich bald!


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Is ja übel  Wann kannst du denn endlich wieder in die freie Wildbahn?



keine ahnung. nach 6 wochen quasi null belastung ist am linken haxen nimmer viel dran.
jetzt darf ich wieder 50% belasten. das waer so ja ok und von der beweglichkeit ging's 
eigentlich auch. nur stehen diese verdammten schraubenkoepfe seitlich ein paar mm aus 
dem knochen raus, damit sie nicht einwachsen. da schraddelt aber dann der ganze summs 
muskeln, sehnen und nerven drueber, wenn ich mich bewege. tut nicht wirklich gut. bleibt 
aber wohl bis november oder noch laenger so, weil sonst der knochen wieder nachgeben kann.
schoener sch...dreck! 
mein tip: wenn ihr koennt vermeidet einen oberschenkelhalsbruch. das taugt nix.


----------



## andi_tool (11. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> keine ahnung. nach 6 wochen quasi null belastung ist am linken haxen nimmer viel dran.
> jetzt darf ich wieder 50% belasten. das waer so ja ok und von der beweglichkeit ging's
> eigentlich auch. nur stehen diese verdammten schraubenkoepfe seitlich ein paar mm aus
> dem knochen raus, damit sie nicht einwachsen. da schraddelt aber dann der ganze summs
> ...



Ich kann Dich zumindest insofern mal beruhigen, daß die Dir den auch noch operiert hätten, wenn Du über 90 Jahre alt wärst....


----------



## buschhase (11. Juli 2012)

Wie hastn das eigtl geschafft? Ist ja doch eher eine ''Alte-Leute-Verletzung'' oder bist du auch Motorradfahrer oder richtig fieser Abflug beim Biken?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (11. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> mein tip: wenn ihr koennt vermeidet einen oberschenkelhalsbruch. das taugt nix.



Das kann ich ganz und gar bestätigen !!
Hatte mir vor gut 2 Jahren den gleichen Bruch eingefangen (biken auf Eis taugt auch nix). Damals E Januar verunfallt und E April wieder auf dem Bike.
Schrauben sind bei mir immer noch drin, das bleibt so bis die zu wandern beginnen, was hoffentlich nie der Fall sein wird ..
Hab übrigens noch Bilder in meinem Album.

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall gute Genesung und eine riesen Portion Geduld !! 





Danke für eure Komplimente 

Ride on!
Marco


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wie hastn das eigtl geschafft? Ist ja doch eher eine ''Alte-Leute-Verletzung''



Mitnichten ... Bekannter von mir hat's auf Schotter gerissen. Im falschen Winkel, auf nen falsch liegenden Schotterstein aufgekommen ... knack und durch war der Oberschenkelhalsknochen. Schlicht und ergreifend hatte er da einfach wohl Pech. 

Er kann aber trotz all dem Geraffel im Bein aber wieder biken ... Fatz: nur dran denken, wenn Du da drauf knallst mit dem ganzen Metal im Bein ... das ist nicht so gut.


----------



## buschhase (11. Juli 2012)

Ah, und wieder was gelernt 
Nagut, dann habe ich nichts gesagt. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Cortina (11. Juli 2012)

Ey Spuri, hat voll geklappt ey, bin wieder voll unten und totaaaaal enspannt  waren heute klettern, hatte sich Ago gestern zum  gewünscht Bilder gibts keine, ist das falsche Forum wär totaaaaal unentspannt 

Ich sag nur eins spitzen Bilder 

Peace Grüße
Guido


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. Juli 2012)

*komm guido zeig mal paar kletterfotos...
wo wart ihr den? 



*


----------



## zett78 (12. Juli 2012)

noch so grade als Cube zu erkennen 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1164743]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ..waren heute klettern, hatte sich Ago gestern zum  gewünscht Bilder gibts keine, ist das falsche Forum wär totaaaaal unentspannt
> Ich sag nur eins spitzen Bilder



 Grüße & Glückwünsche bitte ausrichten & solche Fotos gehen doch sicher im Talk 
Darüber hinaus Danke.

@fatz - hatte selbst seinerzeit komplizierte Fraktur an Waden & Schienbeinknochen. (14 Monate)
Entzündungen im Monatstakt - da von außen der Fixateur alles "eindringen" lies......
Heute - nur noch die mit Stolz getragenen Narben am Schienbein. 
Also Geduld - und einen guten Heilungsprozess - aber wie gesagt: "Alles wird Gut!" Daumen drück!

@zett78 - 100% das Thema getroffen  in Motion kann man kaum schöner einfangen!


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wie hastn das eigtl geschafft? Ist ja doch eher eine ''Alte-Leute-Verletzung'' oder bist du auch Motorradfahrer oder richtig fieser Abflug beim Biken?


am monte baldo den 601 und unten raus den sentiero dela pace gefahren und mich 
unterhalb von dos dei frasini an einer s0 stelle auf eine felsplatte gelegt. auf ein bissl 
schotter genug gebremst, dass der vorderreifen seitlich weg ist, uebern lenker gehupft und
noch ein paar schritte gelaufen. durch das seitliche wegrutschen hat's mich aber leicht
angedreht und nach 3, 4 schritten bin ich dann ueber meine eigenen haxen gefallen und
seitwaerts auf die felsplatte geplumpst. einfach mit dem kopf nimmer dabei, weil's so 
schoen leicht war. war auch nicht wirklich schnell. das gps hat hinterher was von 12km/h
behauptet. in kurz: komplett bescheuert.


----------



## zett78 (12. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @zett78 - 100% das Thema getroffen  in Motion kann man kaum schöner einfangen!



Danke danke! Man tut, was man kann! Nach 28 jahren Fußball musste eben seit letzen Sommer eine andere Beschäftigung her. 
Diesen Sommer die ersten Marathons, wobei das Wetter bisher nur einmal in Rhens mitspielte. Ansonsten Wiesbaden, Emmelshausen und am letzten Sonntag Erbeskopfmarathon waren zwar schön zu fahren, aber für das Material der reinste Horror!! Danach kann man die Beläge erneueren, in 12 Wochen 3 Ketten neu und Montags nach den Rennen Fahrrad auseinander bauen, reinigen und wieder zusammen bauen. Gras ist wirklich schei....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (12. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> am monte baldo den 601 und unten raus den sentiero dela pace gefahren und mich
> unterhalb von dos dei frasini an einer s0 stelle auf eine felsplatte gelegt. auf ein bissl
> schotter genug gebremst, dass der vorderreifen seitlich weg ist, uebern lenker gehupft und
> noch ein paar schritte gelaufen. durch das seitliche wegrutschen hat's mich aber leicht
> ...


 
Oh shit... Gute Besserung.

Wurde die OP vor Ort gemacht?


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2012)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Oh shit...


das kannst du laut sagen.


> Wurde die OP vor Ort gemacht?


nein. mir tat's eigentlich nicht so weh, ausser, wenn ich den falschen muskel angespannt hab.
haette nicht gedacht, dass es soweit fehlt. waer aber besser gleich dort ins kkh, weil die
heilungschancen besser sind, je schneller es gemacht wird. andereseit's hab ich keine
ahnung wie lang ich in arco am pfingstsonntag rumgelegen waer, bis die mich dann 
gemetzgert haetten.


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> am monte baldo den 601 und unten raus den sentiero dela pace gefahren und mich
> unterhalb von dos dei frasini an einer s0 stelle auf eine felsplatte gelegt. auf ein bissl
> schotter genug gebremst, dass der vorderreifen seitlich weg ist, uebern lenker gehupft und
> noch ein paar schritte gelaufen. durch das seitliche wegrutschen hat's mich aber leicht
> ...


 
Also hast du dir den Bruch noch nicht mal beim Biken sondern beim rumstolpern geholt  Mein Beileid und halt die Ohren steif


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2012)

*@Zett78*
Super Bild 

*@Guido*
Richte der Ago doch mal meine allerliebsten Geburtstagsgrüße von aus


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also hast du dir den Bruch noch nicht mal beim Biken sondern beim rumstolpern geholt


danke, hab auch schon so sachen wie zu bloed zum radln gehoert. egal ich hoff es geht
jetzt alles so wie's soll. ab mittwoch reha in der klinik im nachbarort. ich hoff die behandeln mich nicht wie die anderen mit der selben verletzung, sonst lauf ich amok,
wenn ich den gleich shit wie di 80+er machen muss.


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2012)

Ich seh schon die ganzen Oma´s um dich herumtanzen, endlich Frischfleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (13. Juli 2012)

hier in Rhens





mal sehen, wie lange ich noch mit den Cubes unterwegs bin, für die nächste Saison gibt es etwas neues mit größeren Laufrädern


----------



## fatz (13. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die ganzen Oma´s um dich herumtanzen, endlich Frischfleich


danke!! 



zett78 schrieb:


> für die nächste Saison gibt es etwas neues mit größeren Laufrädern


ein treckingrad?

duck und weg..........


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Juli 2012)

marco_m schrieb:


> Falls ihr mal in der Schweiz unterwegs seit, kann ich euch in Davos die Tour auf die Pischa, Nr. 645, empfehlen.


Hallo Marco
Schöne Fotos. Gefallen mir.
Der Pischa Trail rockt gewaltig. Kann Dir da nur zustimmen. War letztes Jahr auch dort oben.



 

 

 


Brücke beim Flüelabach / Pischa Grat entlang / Hüreli gegen Klosters / Drusatschaberg nach Davos


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Juli 2012)

kleine Video von der heutigen Runde


----------



## derAndre (15. Juli 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> kleine Video von der heutigen Runde



Schöner Funtrail.


----------



## frankowitsch (15. Juli 2012)

Hier ein kleines Video über meine letzten Monate in Heidelberg


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2012)

*Es war ja wirklich nicht leicht, heute ein trockenes Fleckchen zum biken zu finden. Der erste Versuch sah auf dem Niederschlagsradar noch recht vielversprechend aus, musste aber abgebrochen werden, weil es geschüttet hat wie aus Kübeln 

*

*Was tun 

 Warum nicht mal wieder meine alte Freundin Gloria in ihrem Schlösschen besuchen 

*










*



*

*Gesagt, getan... Aber wie es bei Fürstinnen halt immer mal wieder so ist, die Gute war unpässlich 

 Kann man nichts machen. Aber bevor ich einfach so wieder abhaue, drehe ich vorher noch eine kleine Runde durch den Englischen Wald der Fürstin 

*

*Erst mal zum Reitplatz. *
*



*

*Was die Fürstenfamilie mit ihren Rössern hinkriegt, schaff ich mit meinem Wildfang auch locker (nein, heute gibt es kein Pferdebild 

)*
*



*

*Weiter geht´s zur Jagdhütte. Da wurde früher das ein oder andere richtig coole Fest begangen 

*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*Die Tür ist auch schon länger ausgehängt*
*



*

*Aber vielleicht ist ja die alte Schießanlage noch in Betrieb. Da hat der olle Fürst immer seine Sommernachmittage verbracht und die Zeit, wenn er keine Rehe mehr heimbringen durfte, weil die Gefriertruhe schon voll war 

*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*Zu guter Letzt noch ein wenig den Blick auf Dischingen genießen und dann geht´s auch schon wieder heim 

*
*



*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> .......nein, heute gibt es kein Pferdebild


 
 Na gut - dann sag Deiner "alten Freundin" auch mal, die soll Ihre 
Wände endlich wieder streichen....


barbarissima schrieb:


>


Wie sieht denn das aus - "das hält ja kein Pferd aus!" 
.
.
.
.
.
Tolle Fotos! und eine gute Idee die alte Freundschaft zu pflegen.
Und überhaupt, bei dem Wetter hätte ich jetzt nicht wirklich mit einer so tollen Story gerechnet.  Braaaavo!


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2012)

*Danke schön 

*

*Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man das Schloss vor ein paar Jahren mal für den Preis eines größeren Einfamilienhauses kaufen konnte. Wollte aber keiner haben, weil man wahrscheinlich jedes Jahr wieder das Geld für ein ganzes EFH reinstecken müsste 

*


----------



## andi_tool (15. Juli 2012)

Ui - Bärbel hat heute wohl eine größere Runde gedreht...

Zumindest, wenn Sie von Ihrem Wohnort nach Dischingen mit dem Fahrrad gefahren ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. Juli 2012)

*Juhuuuu die Bärbel war auch mal wieder unterwegs 

...und ich dachte immer das Schloss von Thurn und Taxis (Schloss Bullachberg) steht in Füssen *


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juli 2012)

*So ein richtiger FÃ¼rst braucht natÃ¼rlich mehrere Residenzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Ich habe noch mal nachgelesen, der Schuppen ist fÃ¼r 9 000 000** â¬ zu haben *


----------



## andi_tool (16. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Juhuuuu die Bärbel war auch mal wieder unterwegs
> 
> ...und ich dachte immer das Schloss von Thurn und Taxis (Schloss Bullachberg) steht in Füssen *




zumindest in/bei Dischingen steht auch eins...


----------



## akisu (16. Juli 2012)

ach wer braucht schon ein schloss? hauptsache es reicht für nen rad 

bzw schöne bilder


----------



## kaktusflo (16. Juli 2012)

So, zurück von meinem ersten AlpenX... die Route ging über

- St. Anton nach Riva 

- 350 km 

- 10.000 hm 






Fahren kann ja jeder 






durch die Uina - Schlucht...






übers Rabbijoch...





















Horror auf zwei Räder ...  104 km und ca. 2.600 hm 


















Am Ziel ...






Blick von unserer letzten Unterkunft


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juli 2012)

*Wow, Respekt  Ich bin gerade sehr neidisch  Und mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja offensichtlich auch Glück gehabt *

*Btw: Seid ihr da gerade auf dem Weg von der Heidelberger Hütte über den Fimberpass? *


----------



## kaktusflo (16. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir wirklich Glück! Eigentlich war für die ganze Woche schlecht angesagt!  

Jupp, ist der Fimberpass! Die Abfahrt auf der anderen Seite ist echt geil!!!


----------



## andi_tool (16. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *So ein richtiger Fürst braucht natürlich mehrere Residenzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt sag' bloß, Du hast keine 9 000 000 Euro in der Portokasse übrig...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2012)

Seh ich richtig, dass ihr sulden und übers madritschjoch und dasd martellta gfahren seits?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (16. Juli 2012)

Jupp  war der Plan (aber nicht an einem Tag), leider sind wir dann aber über Meran gefahren (warum wissen nur die Götter   ) dann ins Ulten-Tal und übers Rabbijoch was sich allerdings als dämlich rausstellte. Eigentliche Tagesetappe war von Latsch nach Dimaro 60 km und 2.900 hm... so waren es dann die 103,58 km und 2.600 hm (Plan war Zeit und weg zu sparen!?!?!?  ) ... wie gesagt, dämlich aber trotzdem lustiger Tag


----------



## mtblukas (16. Juli 2012)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Jupp  war der Plan (aber nicht an einem Tag), leider sind wir dann aber über Meran gefahren (warum wissen nur die Götter   ) dann ins Ulten-Tal und übers Rabbijoch was sich allerdings als dämlich rausstellte. Eigentliche Tagesetappe war von Latsch nach Dimaro 60 km und 2.900 km... so waren es dann die 103,58 km und 2.600 hm (Plan war Zeit und weg zu sparen!?!?!?  ) ... wie gesagt, dämlich aber trotzdem lustiger Tag



Nicht Schlecht


----------



## Cortina (16. Juli 2012)

*RESPEKT 

Ne Transalp ist unabhängig von den Höhenmetern ne ganz schöne Keulerei *


----------



## kaktusflo (16. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *RESPEKT
> 
> Ne Transalp ist unabhängig von den Höhenmetern ne ganz schöne Keulerei *



Danke.... stimmt wohl 

Mit den richtigen Leuten ist es dazu auch noch ne total lustige und geile Aktion. Freu mich schon auf's nächste mal ...


----------



## Guerill0 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich mach mal mit bei den Lago-Schnappschüssen


----------



## Cortina (17. Juli 2012)

Guerill0, ist das der Weg unterhalb vom Altissimo von der Malga Campo aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juli 2012)

Guido: Den bin ich doch auch gefahren, oder ? ... kurz nachdem die Rippen durch waren.


----------



## Cortina (17. Juli 2012)

Wenns der Weg ist dann ja


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Juli 2012)

Exakt der isses! Im oberen Teil für "Monte-Baldo-Verhältnisse" ungewohnt flowig, dann massiver Kuffladenbeschuss und leider etliche Gegenanstiege. 
Der Abschluss dann "klassisch" mit 601 und SdP!


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *So ein richtiger Fürst braucht natürlich mehrere Residenzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem Fahrradschloss


----------



## Cortina (17. Juli 2012)

Auch einer meiner Lieblingsrunden am Lago, es wird nur langsam langweilig dort 
Versuchen jetzt mal Vinschgau  da kenn ich noch nix.


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Auch einer meiner Lieblingsrunden am Lago, es wird nur langsam langweilig dort
> Versuchen jetzt mal Vinschgau  da kenn ich noch nix.



Absolute Empfehlung in der Gegend => http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.98100.html 

Den tu ich mir Anfang September auch nochmal an


----------



## Cortina (17. Juli 2012)

Anfang September sind wir auch dort vielleicht sieht man sich 

Meine bunten Bikeklamotten und der Jughurtbecher sind ja leicht zu erkennen 

EDIT sagt wir sind vom 02.09 bis 13.09 unten!
Den Track hatte ich schon von Matzes Seite runtegeladen, steht mit dem Holly Hansen ganz oben auf der ToDo Liste


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Juli 2012)

ok, ich werd' vom 06.-09.09. verstärkt auf 80er-Jahre Farbtöne und Joghurtbecher achten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Juli 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> ok, ich werd' vom 06.-09.09. verstärkt auf 80er-Jahre Farbtöne und Joghurtbecher achten


----------



## barbarissima (17. Juli 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem Fahrradschloss


 
Na ja, wenn ich´s mir recht überlege, man könnte den Schuppen auch kaufen, ausbeinen und einen schicken Schlechtwetterbikepark reinbauen  Wäre bestimmt DIE Attraktion auf dem Härtsfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (18. Juli 2012)

dann fang schon mal an zu sparen. ich komm vorbei wenn der bikepark nächsten sommer ähm april fertig ist


----------



## Asko (19. Juli 2012)

Heutige Tour 






Hochgernhaus




Gipfel ist schon in Sicht




Jup, da gehts rauf 









Trail, Cube, Chiemsee und Ich




Schlepp




Ganz oben




Kurze Pause




Schnell wieder runter bevors Gewitter kommt


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder und den schönen Tag genutzt  bei uns ist nur Siff  und der ist noch kalt dabei...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juli 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder und den schönen Tag genutzt  bei uns ist nur Siff  und der ist noch kalt dabei...


 
 Hier nicht Besser - alles säuft regelmäßig total ab!
Da kommen solche Foto-Storys gerade recht! 
Und wunderschön anzusehen ist diese auch noch....
Aber es wird nach der Vorhersage morgen endlich trocken & Anfang der Woche wieder schön warm. 
Durchhalten.....


----------



## kaktusflo (19. Juli 2012)

Mehr davon 

Hier im Schwabenland geht auch nix  
Bei dem Wind heut könntest höchstens Drachen steigen lassen...


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juli 2012)

*Die Bilder sind total schön  Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen *


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. Juli 2012)

*ja und wo ist das Gipfelfoto und ein Foto von der kleinen Kapelle?  Die zeit hätte doch wohl noch gereicht!




*


----------



## Asko (19. Juli 2012)

Sind leider zuviele Leute rumgestanden, die wollten wir dann doch nicht vertreiben nur um ein Foto zu machen


----------



## nen (19. Juli 2012)

Gestern war ja mal ein Tag Sommer 

Perfekt um das Bike in höheren Lagen zu bewegen






Alpencrosser sind auch unterwegs





Ich bevorzuge mal wieder eine weniger begangene Variante und so bin ich auf diesem Übergang von Tirol nach Vorarlberg ganz alleine. Für die 1 1/2h Tragestrecke bin ich froh über meine Unterrohrpolsterung.










Vorbei gehts an so manch Tümpel





und Seelein,





gefolgt von einem recht steilen Abstieg in den Talboden.





1800 hm vom Feinsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (19. Juli 2012)

Cube Action Team in Alpe d'Huez

[ame="http://vimeo.com/44931862"]Cube Action Team Vs Alpe d'Huez on Vimeo[/ame]


Die Beiden haben da richtig Spaß.


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Juli 2012)

*@nen super *


----------



## dusi__ (20. Juli 2012)

nen ist wieder da....die depressionen kommen wieder...

schöne fotos


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Juli 2012)

*gestern war die ELITE bei mir *

 *Da macht das Schrauben spaß *


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2012)

*Der Fred blüht auf....Sonne.....Bergbilder.....Traumtouren.....Wundervoll 

*


----------



## Asko (20. Juli 2012)

nens Bilder sind wie immer der Hammer.

Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder von unsren Ötztal Urlaub letztes Wochenende auf Lager.
Leider hatten wir fast durchgängig relativ schlechtes Wetter und recht wenig Bilder gemacht. 
Dafür war aber sogut wie nichts los 

Sölden









Vor dem Trail




Mein neues Lieblingsverkehrsschild




Wir haben obwohl es Samstag war niemanden getroffen an dem Tag.




SingleTrail Karte von Sölden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juli 2012)

@nen -  ohne Worte....
@asko - Respekt, bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs. 
Die ersten beiden Bilder haben so etwas vertrautes....in diesem Sommer........ 
Auch schöne Story....das Video kann ich ja hier leider nicht einsehen - werde ich zu Hause nachholen.
Auf jeden Fall geht hier wieder ganz schön was ab - und man bekommt Lust auf das nahende WE!
Einen Tourenplan habe ich schon so im Kopf - das Wetter soll ja mitspielen.....


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Juli 2012)

*mein neues...







*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juli 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mein neues...*


 
 Felt positiv auf.....aber ist leider nur für Gäste...


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (20. Juli 2012)

Echt schickes Hardtail, vor allem der Rahmen sagt mir von der Farb- und Formgebung her zu.
Nur weshalb wurden die Sattelstreben _unterhalb _des Oberrohrs ans Sitzrohr geschweißt?
Oberhalb macht ja irgendwie noch mehr Sinn (siehe KTM), das stützt die Hebelkräfte vom Sattel besser ab.


----------



## Cortina (21. Juli 2012)

*Schöne Bergbilder THX  *


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Juli 2012)

*mal ein paar Stereo Bilder 










*


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2012)

*@Asko*
Die Berge sehen auch bei schlechtem Wetter noch klasse aus 

*@Osti*
Endlich mal wieder das Stereo


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2012)

so, so, der osti mitm stereo auf dem kranzhorn. ist aber auch schon aelter


----------



## Asko (21. Juli 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da unten hab ich bis vor ein paar Jahren noch gewohnt, bin aber noch nicht MTB gefahren 

Zum Glück ist es von hier aus auch nicht so arg weit in die Berge.


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Juli 2012)

*jau...der fatz kennt das natürlich...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2012)

na, wenn man erkennt, dass das inntal ist, brauchst nur noch eine mittelmaessige karte und ein lineal.


----------



## wildermarkus (21. Juli 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/vw/fk/vwfkif9jg6eg/large_P1090326.JPG

Ein Freund


----------



## xerto (21. Juli 2012)

So ich war jetzt 2 Wochen im bikepark bad wildbad.

davon hat es 10 tage geregnet 

ich bin gerade 2-3 mal abgefahren..








Dieser trail ist mitten in der stadt 







ich habe mir auch ein downhillbike, leider kein cube, ausgeliehen. an mir ist allerdings kein downhill-weltmeister verloren gegangen.

am meisten hat es mir eh spass gemacht mit dem stereo runter zu brettern. in bad wildbad gibt es einige sehr flowige, wenn auch nicht immer legale, abfahrten.


momentan, also heut und morgen , ist ein downhill rennen in bad wildbad. morgen fahren dann die Profis ab...


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> So ich war jetzt 2 Wochen im bikepark bad wildbad.
> 
> davon hat es 10 tage geregnet
> 
> ...


 
*Nach zwei Wochen Training bist du jetzt ja fit für das Rennen* 


*Dann mal für morgen ein herzliches: Hals-, Bein- und Unterrohrbruch! 

 Ist ja wohl klaro, dass du den Pott nach Hause bringst 

 

 

 

*

*PS: Cooler Trail 

*


----------



## xerto (21. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Nach zwei Wochen Training bist du jetzt ja fit für das Rennen*
> 
> 
> *Dann mal für morgen ein herzliches: Hals-, Bein- und Unterrohrbruch!
> ...




ich finde es wunderbar, was du mir zutraust 

du schliest wahrscheinlich aus meiner proffesionellen abfahrtshaltung das ich reif bin für einen pokal? 

ich kann dir glaubwürdig versichern, das ist nicht der fall  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]

ich bin zweimal gestürzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]

und zwar beim rauflaufen an der zuschauerstrecke....

das runter fahren auf der downhill strecke würde ich für mich als selbstmordversuch werten...


aber vielen vielen dank für deine wertschätzung


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2012)

*Gerne*


----------



## lilabienchen66 (21. Juli 2012)

hallo,
ich habe eine frage zu der formula-scheibenbremse an meinem cube mtb.
was kann ich tun damit sie aufhört zu quietschen. ist nicht immer,
aber wenn dann nervt es mich . was kann abhilfe verschaffen?

grüße aus mannheim
sabine


----------



## andi_tool (21. Juli 2012)

@xerto,

ich war dieses Jahr mal wieder in Heubach beim "Bike the Rock".

Da habe ich gesehen, wo die Downhiller runterbrettern. Da überlege ich mir schon, ob ich runterlaufe und ob ich das ohne abzurutschen überstehen würde.

Da fahre ich dann Berge doch viel lieber rauf.

Oder lasse ich vom Regen überraschen - so wie heute...


----------



## andi_tool (21. Juli 2012)

lilabienchen66 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe eine frage zu der formula-scheibenbremse an meinem cube mtb.
> was kann ich tun damit sie aufhört zu quietschen. ist nicht immer,
> aber wenn dann nervt es mich . was kann abhilfe verschaffen?
> ...



Hallo Sabine,

so wirklich in den Griff zu bekommen ist wohl sehr schwierig. Ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen, daß einige auf zweiteilige Scheiben (so wie die von der Shimano XT) schwören. Gibt es von Formula inzwischen auch, kosten mal so um die Euro 70,00 bis Euro 80,00 pro Stück (!). Die Scheiben von der Shimano XT kosten um die Euro 40,00 pro Stück.

Ich selber habe nach zwei Formula's (RX und R1) auf Magura Louise Carbon gewechselt und jetzt ist Ruhe im Gebälk...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (21. Juli 2012)

lilabienchen66 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe eine frage zu der formula-scheibenbremse an meinem cube mtb.
> was kann ich tun damit sie aufhört zu quietschen. ist nicht immer,
> aber wenn dann nervt es mich . was kann abhilfe verschaffen?
> ...



Andreas hat es schon geschrieben, Shimano XT-Scheiben montieren, dann dürftest du Ruhe haben.
Von Formula gibt es auch zweiteilige Scheiben, sind aber um einiges teurer.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wildermarkus (21. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## wildermarkus (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Bine

Hier nur Bilder 

Bremse hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507260&highlight=formula+bremse


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juli 2012)

@Xerto: In Bad Wildbad war ich heute auch. Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben....

@Sabine:
- auf organische Belege wechseln
- Schnellspanner nicht so fest zumachen


Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## OIRAM (22. Juli 2012)

*Wünsche einen schönen Sonntagmorgen

Tja, Urlaub Teil 1 ist nun leider schon vorbei... 
aber in ner knappen Woche ist ja das Treffen... 

Das schöne Wetter hab ich mal im schlepptau mitgebracht...

Ich hoffe Ihr seht es nicht so eng, dass die auf der...





keine CUBE Bikes haben.

Ich habe eine Aktivbiketour in Ajaccio auf Korsika mit gefahren.





Bei angenehmen 27 °C sind wir 12 Männer  (14-54 J.) über die Insel gebrettert.





Nach nem guten 1/4 und schon einigen Hm sind wir an einem recht einsamen Strand angekommen.





Nach div. Fotoshoots ging es dann auch locker weiter.





Ich hatten meinen Spaß...





und die anderen wahren auch begeistert, von der Landschaft...





1/4 der Tour bestand aus echt coolen Singletrails... 





Leider mit dem falschen Bike... 





Gegen Ende der Tour haben wir uns in einer schönen Badebucht abgekühlt... 





etwas flowiger währ die Tour wahrscheinlich mit dem Bike ausgefallen.





Schaut doch sehr nach dem XMS Rahmen aus... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juli 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Ich hatten meinen Spaß.....Leider mit dem falschen Bike...  Schönen Gruss, Mario


 
 Mario - so kurz vor meiner geplanten Nachmitags- Tour heute noch so eine Story.... Was soll man da sagen außer 
Herrliche Story, schöne Fotos = super Motivation....
Und ganz nebenbei - es war dann sicher nicht das "falsche" Bike.  
Du sagst es ja Selbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (22. Juli 2012)

*Bin auch gerade aufgestanden - ja ja die Berliner kennen keine Sperrstunde  - und was soll ich sagen  
Das sind Bilder, so startet man in den Tag 

Grüße
Guido

PS: Nur noch 5 Tage *


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Juli 2012)

@ Mario

Sehr schöne Urlaubsbilder!!! Ich bin zutiefst beeindruckt, neidisch ohne Ende, aber das Wetter soll ja ab nächste Woche hier in good old germany auch mal schöner werden...
Trotzdem... schöne Eindrücke einer schönen Insel


----------



## quing (22. Juli 2012)

Nach längerer Abstinenz hatte ich heute auch mal wieder Lust ein paar Pics zu schießen.  
Die heutige Tour ging durch den nördlichen Odenwald zwischen Groß-Umstadt, Breuberg und Höchst im Odw.. Ich habe meine Hausrunde mit der Permanent-MTB-Strecke, des Geo-Naturparks Odenwald, Bb1 kombinert. Schön viel Singeltrail- und Trailanteil (ca. 50%). Dafür gibts ein fettes  und !!

Heut früh um 08:30 Uhr ging die Reise los. Und das bei bestem Wetter!!






Da musste auch gleich ein Pic von meinem Begleiter geschossen werden!!






Die erste Station führte über Straßen und Waldwegen zu den Vieren, wo dann endlich der erste Trail beginnt!!






Nach zwei schönen Singletrails an der Hängebrücke kurz vorm Rödelshäuasechen vom Wald ausgespuckt worden!!






Nach einem längeren Anstieg waren die Hexen zum greifen nahe!!






Neues Spielzeug!!






An dieser Stelle erfolgt der Einstieg von meiner Hausrunde auf die Rundstrecke Bb1!!






Jugendzeltplatz Wald-Armorbach!! Die Jugend war auch schon wach!!






Da die Strecke noch nicht gänzlich beschildert ist wurden farbige Akzente gesetzt!!






Bei einer kurzen Rast kam auch hier ne Hexe vorbei!!






Rund um Sandbach und Höchst sieht die Markierung der Strecke so aus!!






Dieses Schild sagt links runter!!






Okööö!! Reverb runter und los!!






Rechts im Bild die Burg Breuberg!! Links mein Finger!!






Nach einer Wald und Wiesenabfahrt gings über eine sehr stabile Brücke!!






Von dem Brügglscher aus gehts donn doo long!!






Aaaaahhhh!! Ein Platz an der Sonne!!






Auf gehts zum Vorletzten Singletrail auf meiner Tour!! 
Schon fast obligatorisch an dieser Stelle!!






Der letzte Singletrail ist sehr flowig und mit ein paar Jumps gespickt!! Hier gehts runter!!






Wieder Zuhause stand das auf dem Tacho!!











Laut Navi 1200 hm!!


Nach dem Duschen und Futtern beginnt die Phase der Regeneration!!







Wird wohl zu einer meiner Lieblingstouren werden!!



Gruß
Peter


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juli 2012)

Mensch ihr macht schöne Touren: Die ganzen Alpentouren von Asko, Nen, Ostwandlager,  lassen einen ja ganz schwindelig werden. Xerto mischt die Downhillszene mal komplett auf ...der Mario lässt es sich auf der AIDA gut gehen und rockt die Trails . 

Das motiviert doch glatt und da die Sonne lacht heisst das auch für uns: Raus und ab auf / in die Trails:

Der Feldberg war heute Ziel des Begehrs.




Aber die ersten Trails erwarten uns schon lange vor dem Gipfel.




Kosten zwar Höhenmeter, aber das ist der Spaß schon wert.




Über Stock, Stein und Wurzel fahren wir der Saalburg entgegen.




Dank Raketenantrieb (man sieht die Turbinen an Tinas Rucksack ) ging es schnell zum Feldberg hinauf.




Am Ziel.




Iiih, alles vollgeschwitzt. Da muss das Cube als Wäscheständer herhalten.




So, noch schnell ein Bild für Oma. ... man könnte jetzt meinen der Funkturm steht schief. Dem ist nicht so, das kann ich versichern. Vielmehr handelt es sich hier um das weit verbreitete, aber wenig beachtete, Phänomen der Erdkrümmung. Oder anders gefragt: Wer hat die Kamera schief gehalten ?




10km / 300 hm / und 1x Fuchstanz später wart der Alte König erklommen.




Trailvorbereitung.




Trail-Spaß.












Bikerolltreppe 




Als Tina dann was von Weizen und Futtern gehört hat, gab es kein halten mehr. Fusch ... weg war sie.




War ein schöner Tag. Hoffe ihr konntet ihn genauso genießen.

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juli 2012)

Da hatten alle mal wieder schöne Bilder gemacht.
Jörg zieht ihr euch jedes mal an und aus?


----------



## Cortina (23. Juli 2012)

*Kind lasses langsam angehe  denk dran am WE ist das Treffen 

Hoffen wir mal dass ihr diese Trails noch lange genießen könnt 

Dämon, das Anziehen machen die nur fürs Foto, normalerweise fahren die nackt 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juli 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *etwas flowiger währ die Tour wahrscheinlich mit dem Bike ausgefallen.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
*Das ist natürlich der Originalextremschnelleferrarirenner  Man achte besonders auf diese windschlüpfrige Sattelposition  (Gibt es für die Roten eigentlich auch Fahrradträger )*

*Korsika sieht schön aus  Hast du dich nicht geärgert, dass du dein Stereo nicht dabei hattest?*


*@Sirrah*
*Habe ich doch letztens erst gedacht: "Der Jörg macht sich auch rar ." Und schon isser wieder zurück und rockt die Trails *


*@quing*
*Schönes Bike und schöne Bilder *


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Juli 2012)

*@sirrah73 schön mal wieder Bilder von euch zu sehen *


----------



## OIRAM (23. Juli 2012)

*


barbarissima schrieb:



Korsika sieht schön aus  Hast du dich nicht geärgert, dass du dein Stereo nicht dabei hattest?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Genau das meinte ich mit "falsches Bike".
Das AIDA Hardtail ist schon OK.
Die Bremshebelstellung, Griffe, Bereifung und die Pedalen sind halt absolut ungeeignet um auf so guten Singletrails richtig Spaß zu haben.

Jörg und Tina, Ihr lasst es ja richtig krachen... 
Coole Bikerolltreppe... 

@ quing
Einen schicken Begleiter hast Du... blau / schwarz schaut gut aus... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juli 2012)

quing schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Hausrunde mit der Permanent-MTB-Strecke, des Geo-Naturparks Odenwald, Bb1 kombinert. Schön viel Singeltrail- und Trailanteil (ca. 50%). Dafür gibts ein fettes  und !!
> 
> Nach einem längeren Anstieg waren die Hexen zum greifen nahe!!




...das kenne ich   Das ist doch da oberhalb von Heubach im Wald, muss man von Heubach aus erst die Sausteige hoch, oder? 

*Dieses hier muss ich einfach mal noch kommentieren:*



quing schrieb:


> quing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...hat mit dem zitieren nicht so ganz geklappt, deswegen hab ich´s mal "geklaut" und hier noch mal eingesetzt
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2012)

War ja wieder ganz gut was los hier! 
Schöne Touren wurden (ab)gefahren, schöne Motive abgelichtet! 
Und nun ist der Sommer auch wieder hier im Osten angekommen. 

Gestern war es noch etwas durchwachsen - dennoch sollte uns eine Tour
nach Brieskow-Finkenheerd führen. 
Dort wollten wir die durch den ehemaligen Tagebau entstandenen Seen umrunden.
In den 90ern noch gar kein Problem - nun ging die Sache allerdings leider anders als erwartet aus... Aber der Reihe nach:

*Zunächst einmal kamen wir unübersehbar im Ort selbst an *
*

*

*Da wir aber zu den Seen wollten - hies es ab in den Wald. **Nur welcher Weg ist der Richtige - die sandige Abfahrt?*
*Der Blick verrät die ganze "Vorfreude" *




*Gut - es fuhr sich nicht sonderlich in der Sandbüchse....**der Weg war schnell als "falsch" entlarft - und so ging es *
*frei Schnauze grob in die hoffentlich richtige Richtung. *




*Immerhin haben wir durch den "Ausrutscher" **seltsame Betonpfeiler abseits jeglicher Zivilisation gefunden. *
*Was es genau ist/war muss ich noch herausfinden. *




*Könnten theoretisch die Brückenpfeiler einer alten Grubenbahn sein? **Jedenfalls gab der Wald noch einige bessere Wege her - *
*auf denen es dann mit **wehender Jacke flugs weiterging....*




*So erreichten wir auch den ersten, den kleineren Katja-See doch recht schnell....*




*Nur noch wenige Meter am Verbindungskanal entlang, **und wir würden den Helene- See i**n voller Pracht umrunden können....*
*Theoretisch - praktisch - in dem Fall eher unpraktisch - **war der Ausflug vorzeitig zu Ende....*




*Gut der Besitzer will ja auch Geld verdienen - so soll man eben die Haupteingänge nutzen & brav zahlen.*
*Mal eben "durch den Wald" könnte ja dann Jeder.....*
*Ein letzter wehmütiger Blick über den Helene- See zum schönen Waldrand am Horizont**- **und schnell ein neues Ziel ausgedacht!*




*Zurück ging es wieder am bereits erwähnten Verbindungskanal zwischen den Gewässern entlang - immer in Waldrandnähe ...*




*...über die Hauptstraße im Ort zur anderen Seite, **und schon ist man der Oder sehr Nahe....*
*Dort am sog. Brieskower See (eigentlich eher ein Nebenarm der Oder) stand früher mal das Braunkohlekraftwerk Finkenheerd.*
*Davon ist nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Die letzen beiden Schornsteine wurden im Rahmen einer "Wetten das?" Sendung gesprengt...*
*Aber etwas ANDERES gibt es noch zu entdecken. *




*Der Beobachtungsturm (Start/Ziel) der  **alternativen Regattastrecke* (vgl. Punkt 42) *zu den* *Olympischen Spielen von **1936 steht dort heute noch. ***
*Leicht zu finden - wenn man einfach diesem Plattenweg folgt -**der ist aber sehr "Grenzwertig"  Was für ein Wortspiel.*
*Na gut - der olle Pfosten ist ja auch nicht wirklich zu übersehen....*




*So war die Tour dann auch für uns noch ganz lehrreich - und letztlich **war es wieder ein schöner Sonntagsausflug! *
*Vielleicht kommt der olle Zaun ja mal wieder weg  *
*Dann geht es auch noch mal um die Seen...*
*Letzter (Rück)blick auf die alte Regatta-Strecke - man sieht, es ist schon eine Weile her.....das man hier (Boots)Rennen austrug. *




 aus dem flachen Osten - und geniesst den Sommer....


----------



## quing (23. Juli 2012)

@ Silvermoon

Ja das ist oberhalb von Heubach!! Sausteige?? Würde ich nicht fahren!! Da hast du einen zu langen Anstieg!! Je nachdem von wo du kommst:

- aus Heubach kommend, rechts am Sportplatz vorbei und dann die nächste Waldautobahn nach einer langgezogenen Linkskurve rechts hoch

- aus Umstadt kommend, Krankenhausbuckel hoch, am Farmerhaus vorbei und immer auf dem Weg bleiben, dann kommst du zwischendurch an der Holzhängebrücke vorbei (subber Aussicht)  und am Rödelshäuschen, da dann zweimal rechts abbiegen und über eine schottrige Berg- und Talfahrt gelangst du schließlich zum Hexenhäuschen  

- von den Windrädern kommend (unsere Strecke), am Pakplatz oben zwischen Raibach und Dorndiel über die Straße und über einen Wurzelweg links weg auf den Waldweg, immer grade aus fahren und du kommst zum Rödelshäuschen, die erste Kreuzung grade aus überfahren und dann gleich die erste rechts und dann immer grade aus bis du da bist  

- vom Breuberg kommend, würde ich die Franfurter Straße bis zur großen Kreuzung fahren wo sich, ich glaube 5 Wege treffen, den Richtung Rödelshäuschen fahren


Hexenhäuschen iss glaube ich auch ausgeschildert am Rödelshäuschen.


Hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage!!


___________________

Gruß
quing


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juli 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da hatten alle mal wieder schöne Bilder gemacht.
> Jörg zieht ihr euch jedes mal an und aus?


Ja, da hier auch Kinder zuschauen ziehen wir uns für die Fotos sittsam an. Ansonsten fahren wir .... 

Bei längeren Trailstücken ziehen wir die Protektoren an, für uphill wieder aus. Ist aber auf der Tour auch nur 3 x an und aus ziehen. Aber die Knochen danken es einen ... gelle Guido ?


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juli 2012)

Wäre mir zu stressig immer das hin und her mit den Teilen und schleppen musst du die dann auch noch... nix für mich lieber steige ich einmal ab...


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juli 2012)

quing schrieb:


> @ Silvermoon
> 
> Ja das ist oberhalb von Heubach!! Sausteige?? Würde ich nicht fahren!! Da hast du einen zu langen Anstieg!! Je nachdem von wo du kommst:
> 
> ...



Ja, ich kenne das Hexenhäuschen dort oben, bin da auch über Heubach die Sausteige hochgefahren... damals... 
Echt, geht das in Heubach wirklich so steil hoch??? Hab ich gar nicht mehr so steil in Erinnerung Bin da mal vor etlichen Jahren - damals als ich noch jünger und dynamischer unterwegs war  - mit ner Bekannten gefahren, die kommt da aus der Ecke. Die meinte auch, dass sei da voll steil  - naja, musste recht lange auf sie warten 
Ok, wenn du das so beschreibst, wird das wohl wirklich so steil sein. Wahrscheinlich würde ich dir heute auch recht geben, wenn ich das noch mal fahren müsste 


*@spuri*

Das ist doch echt nicht zu fassen! Warum wird da einfach nen Zaun gespannt mit Tor und Schloß und Riegel, dass da ja keiner mehr die schöne Seengegend genießen kann	
Gabs nicht schon Mauern und Zäune genug, die unnütz waren????
Finde es sehr schade!
Gabs doch mal vor ein paar Jahren nen Fall als ein Landwirt, weil ein Radweg über seinen Privatbesitz (Feld oder Wiese) verlief, diesen mit Stacheldraht zumachte, sich mit ner Armbrust dort verschanzte und jeden Tod und Teufel an den Hals wünschte, der da noch durchfahren wollte. War ein mords Medienspektakel damals! Weiß jetzt garnicht, wie das eigentlich ausgegangen ist. Aber der hat seinen Grund und Boden gegen alle Erholungssuchende, ob Wanderer oder Biker, verteidigt! Unglaublich!!! Aber das gabs wirklich!


War heute auch unterwegs, aber mit keinem Würfel sondern mit dem kleinen Hirsch. Aber ich glaube, dass wäre dann Fremdposting und ich würde es evtl riskieren aus dem Cube-Forum geschmissen zu werden   Also, keine Bilder ...naja, vielleicht doch noch und ihr müsstet euch eben vorstellen, dass das ein Cube und kein Rotwild ist??? Evtl ist auch unverfängliches Material dabei - muss ich erst mal sichten


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juli 2012)

*@Spuri*
Und schon wieder sind wir ein kleines bisschen schlauer  Wenn das so weiter geht.....  
Und nächstes Mal: Taucherbrille und Schnorchel nicht vergessen. Da gehst du dann mal der Sache mit dem Zug im See auf den Grund


----------



## andi_tool (23. Juli 2012)

@Silvermoon,

gibt's im Odenwald auch ein Heubach?


----------



## Sanchopancho (23. Juli 2012)

scheint so, bei uns gibts zumindesten kein Hexenhäuschen


----------



## andi_tool (23. Juli 2012)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> scheint so, bei uns gibts zumindesten kein Hexenhäuschen



so oft bin ich nicht d'rüben in Heubach. Ich fahre eher bei mir in Heidenheim oder Richtung Geislingen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (23. Juli 2012)

ist sozusagen mein Heimrevier, nur einmal den Buckel runter rollen und ich bin in Heubach


----------



## quing (24. Juli 2012)

@andi_tool

klar gibts im Odenwald auch ein Heubach!!
des issen Stadtteil der Stadt Groß-Umstadt!!

des iss quasi mein Revier!!


_____________________

Gruß
quing


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Juli 2012)

So, nachdem ich heute die Fotos der letzten Tage gesichtet habe, werde ich euch mit ein paar *Cube in Motion-Bildern* beglücken - von meiner Hausrunde am Sonntag  ...die von gestern wären ja Fremdposting, weil ich ja nicht mit dem Würfelchen unterwegs war 

Fangen wir mal mit dem fantastischen Fernblick an, den man von der Böllsteiner Höh´ hat. Bei klaren Sichtverhältnissen kann man bis nach Frankfurt und die Höhenzüge des Taunus sehen.





Hier noch einmal die Frankfurter Skyline und der Taunus im Hintergrund (rangezoomt, natürlich...)





Meine Runde ging dann weiter die Hohe Straße Richtung Morsberg. Schön gemütlich auf den Waldwegen entlang, natürlich waren ein paar nette bekannte Trails auch dabei, die dürfen trotz Gemütlichkeit ja nicht fehlen  Mein Weg führte mich unterhalb des Lärmfeuers vorbei, entlang des Geo Naturlehrpfad für Bergbau , den es dort in der Ecke gibt.

Zwischenstopp kurz vor den Vierstöck...





...an einer netten Hütte... eigentlich kann man zu dem Teil schon Haus sagen. Ist wohl irgend ne Jagdhütte von irgendwem. Aber von der Größe her, würde mir das Häuschen reichen . So mitten im Wald, auf ner schöne Lichtung... ok, ich träum weiter 





...da darf mein Würfelchen sich auch mal anlehnen 

Plötzlich, als ich so am fotofrafieren war, fliegt so ne riesige Hummel voll gegen meine Helm, fällt zu Boden, bleibt erst einmal liegen  (oh, Gott, dachte ich, die hat jetzt ein massives Schädel-/Hirntrauma davongetragen), aber nein, nachdem sie das Bewusstsein wieder erlangt hatte, krabbelte sie davon und begang "Unfallflucht" 





Zum Glück hatte ich nen Helm auf! Mir ist auch nix passiert und ich werde sie auch nicht wegen Körperverletzung oder unerlaubten Verlassens des Unfallortes, sprich Unfallflucht, anzeigen 
...aber wehe sie macht das nochmal 


*Aber *ich wäre ja nicht ich, wenn ich euch von der gestrigen Tour zur Veste Otzberg nicht doch noch was zeigen würde 
Was voll lecker war 





und mir diesen penedrant geduldigen und schnuckeligen Tischnachbar bescherte





...und diesen tollen Panoramablick 





... der Odenwald ist doch echt schön 

So.... und jetzt überleg ich mir, wo ich heute hinfahre


----------



## andi_tool (24. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ich besuche doch mal Silvermoon im Odenwald zum Biken...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @spuri....Das ist doch echt nicht zu fassen....!


 Ja was will man machen.....



barbarissima schrieb:


> @Spuri...Und nächstes Mal: Taucherbrille und Schnorchel nicht vergessen. Da gehst du dann mal der Sache mit dem Zug im See auf den Grund


 
Erledigt!



andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich besuche doch mal Silvermoon im Odenwald zum Biken...


 Und dann bringste auch so schöne Fotos mit, wie Silvermoon....
Feine Sache - und der Humor bei der Story kommt mir auch sehr entgegen. 
Gerne mehr davon.  I  it!


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Juli 2012)

Hab ja gerade Betriebsurlaub und jede Menge Zeit noch ein paar schöne Touren zu machen, um euch hier vielleicht das eine oder andere Schmankerl aus meiner Heimat zu zeigen 
...ob´s dann aber immer mit dem Cube sein wird, weiß ich net. Ansonsten retuschier ich das Rotwild raus und zauber den Würfel in die Stelle rein, oder mach nen Balken über das Label drüber oder oder oder .... 
Seid´s halt net so kleinlich, gell??  Für ein paar tolle Bilder muss man halt auch mal Opfer bringen  So wie ich.... gell, quäl mich mit fast 14,5kg Cube Stereo Kampfgewicht über die Höhenzüge des Odenwaldes... mach ich auch nicht jeden Tag. Da freu ich mich mal, wenn´s mal knapp 12kg Rotwild sein darf  Jaaaa, ich merk das immer ganz gewaltig! Zur Not steht da ja noch das HT Würfelchen, klein und fein, nicht soooo schwer, aber der Federungskomfort .... naja, man ist halt verwöhnt auf sein Alter und die Bandscheiben dankens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (24. Juli 2012)

Oder du haust sie einfach in den Cube-Talk, falls doch irgendjmd weint 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## nen (25. Juli 2012)

Endlich ein paar Tage Sommer... 

Zuerst geht es kaum steigend dem Tödi entgegen, Glarner Land 





Bei der letzten Ortschaft geht es dann, begleitet von viele RR- und Motorradfahrern, steil rechts rauf bis man den Kanton Uri erreicht.





Stetig gewinnt man in der Folge an Höhe





und hat dabei immer den Claridenstock vor Augen...





bis man schlussendlich den Pass erreicht.





Pendelbahn Tierfehd - Kalkrittli des Linthal 2015 Projekts mit einer Ausnahmelast von 40 Tonnen.





Über der Passhöhe sieht man die Urner Berge/Zentralschweiz...





...mit der Spannort Gruppe





Schöne Grüße 
nen


----------



## derAndre (25. Juli 2012)

nen schrieb:


> Endlich ein paar Tage Sommer... ....


Wahnsinn Ausblicke! 


Ich war am Sonntag nach sechswöchiger Verletzungpause mal wieder auf einer größeren Tour:



Bitte nicht über die Vollmontur muckieren. Die nötige Selbssicherheit 
ist noch nicht wieder voll hergestellt und bald geht es in den Urlaub. 
Da trage ich lieber ein paar Protektoren mehr als unbedingt nötig.

Schön wars. Feinstes Wetter, herrliche bergische Trails natürlich 
mit ordentlich Modder, dazu ne sehr geile Truppe und im Anschluss 
bei Sonnenschein Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Juli 2012)

*@nen SUPER!!!!*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> ...Ich war am Sonntag nach sechswöchiger Verletzungpause mal wieder auf einer größeren Tour.....






derAndre schrieb:


> ...Bitte nicht über die Vollmontur muckieren....


 Hey - ja doch wohl jeder wie er mag/denkt. 
Was dem einen seine "Leuchtweste" ist dem Anderen sein "Kettenhemd". 
Und in Deinem Falle ja mehr als nachvollziehbar.
Lass doch die - das macht man nur solange, bis man es Besser weiß. 
Wichtiger:
Schön, dass Du endlich wieder biken konntest & gleich so viel Spaß hattest!  
Feines Bild - ich würde glaube ich heute noch putzen....

@nen - was soll man da noch sagen!  So viel Mountain zum Bike.....


----------



## derAndre (25. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...
> Feines Bild - ich würde glaube ich heute noch putzen....
> ...



Versteh ich nicht? Ist doch sauber das Bike?!?! Also viel sauberer wird es nur sehr selten


----------



## akisu (25. Juli 2012)

man kann die schrift lesen. also isses sauber


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Juli 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> ...nach sechswöchiger Verletzungpause mal wieder auf einer größeren Tour...





ein Stereo gehöhrt so dreckig, meins sieht genauso aus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2012)

Ja ja....... 
War doch auch lediglich auf den mir hier stets unterstellten Putzfimmel bezogen & mit einem absolutem Augenzwinkern gemeint.
Das Bike ist so, wie es jeder will! 
Ich gehe dann mal wieder in den Keller....


----------



## Sanchopancho (25. Juli 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich besuche doch mal Silvermoon im Odenwald zum Biken...



Mit Silvermoon würde ich auch gerne mal Biken gehen. Sehr Symphatisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (25. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja ja.......
> War doch auch lediglich auf den mir hier stets unterstellten Putzfimmel bezogen & mit einem absolutem Augenzwinkern gemeint.
> Das Bike ist so, wie es jeder will!
> Ich gehe dann mal wieder in den Keller....



Erfahrungsgemäß haben die die am lautesten nach Dreck schreien die saubersten Räder   Mach Dir also keine Sorgen um Deinen Putzfimmel, ich besorg mir gleich noch ne Packung Matsch aus der Dose um mein Bike "standesgemäß" einzusauen, hehe.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> So Ihr Lieben,
> das Treffen steht vor der Tür


 *  &*


LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wo-steckt-Beuze




*"Don't Panic"
Ich musste mich noch mit verschiedenen Sachen fürs Treffen eindecken
und besuchte deshalb die ein oder andere (Fach) Messe.

[







Gut gerüstet bin ich jetzt auf dem Weg.




Über die Pfälzer Hütte 




Richtung Pfälzer Wald.




Auch wenn der Weg beschwerlicher ist, als angenommen.




Besteht Hoffnung.




Rechtzeitig die Niederungen des Pfälzer Waldes zu erreichen.




Bis Freitag


*




jan84 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir wegen der Gruppengröße sowieso noch ein bisschen unsicher, wird einfach voll auffm Trail ...



Ja Denke ich auch, würde mich aber selbstlos wie ich nun mal bin anbieten, eine reine Frauen-Truppe durch den Pfälzer Wald zu führen. Natürlich mit Gelegenheit zum shoppen und selbstverständlich mehrmaliger Gelegenheit für Kaffee&Kuchen..
.
.
.


----------



## OIRAM (25. Juli 2012)

*@ beuze

Hi,hi, wünsch Dir ne gute Fahrt, in der Hoffnung das Dich diese Nachricht noch rechtzeitig erreicht. 

Schön mal wieder was von Dir hier zu lesen/sehen... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2012)

Beuze: Freu mich auf Freitag  Gute Anreise ... allen anderen natürlich auch


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juli 2012)

Juhuu de Beuze kommt auch. Aber steht er denn auf der Liste ???
Bis tomorrow....


----------



## Speci007 (26. Juli 2012)

wo bleiben die schönen fotoberichte aus oberfranken von sepalot??

die fehlen richtig


----------



## andi_tool (26. Juli 2012)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> Mit Silvermoon würde ich auch gerne mal Biken gehen. Sehr Symphatisch



Mich zieht's wegen der Gegend da hin. Ich bin vor 2 Jahren mal mit einem Bekannten 2 Tage im Odenwald gewesen zum Biken. Das war schon nicht schlecht...

Und Silvermoon würde sich anbieten, da sie die einzige Person aus dem Board ist, die ich kenne, die im Odenwald wohnt.

Nicht daß hier der falsche Eindruck entstehen würde, daß ich nur wegen ihr hinfahren würde...

Außerdem fährt sie, genauso wie ich, Kinderrahmengrößen ;-)


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon als einzige Person im Odenwald hier im Forum ? Ohh nein, mein Lieber, da gibts noch einige. Bpsw. unser geschätzter Captain Kubitix.
Sie ist aber vielleicht die einzige weibliche mit Kinderrahmen.....insofern wünsche ich Euch beiden viel Spaß 

Oohhh die Schwüle hier macht mich kirre....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ..Bpsw. unser geschätzter Captain Kubitix...


Der ist MIA - soll ja aber wohl zum Treffen kommen....von hier aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (26. Juli 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> wo bleiben die schönen fotoberichte aus oberfranken von sepalot??


stimmt, Opera ist schon richtig langweilig ohne seine Bilderflut.



beuze1 schrieb:


> Über die *Pfälzer Hütte*


apropos 






Immer wieder schweißtreibend die Rampe im Anschluss an die Alpe, besonders bei 30°





Rätikon Panorama





Wie man sieht, heute mal im Fürstentum unterwegs. Hans Adam ist mir nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Dafür fanden gleich zwei Hunde gefallen an Reifen und Kurbel bzw. Schuh. Was solls, ansonsten viele gut gelaunte Wanderer am Weg. Mit einem netten Grüezi, merci und angepasster Geschwindigkeit kann Biker auch bei großen Gruppen nichts falsch machen.





Blick zurück





Schöne Grüße
nen


----------



## OIRAM (26. Juli 2012)

*@ nen

Was ist das den schon wieder für´n ALPTRAUM ...  

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## andi_tool (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo LittleBoomer,

ich hatte ja nicht behauptet, daß es nicht mehr Personen im Board gibt, die im Odenwald zu Hause sind, sondern:

da sie die einzige Person aus dem Board ist, die ich kenne, die im Odenwald wohnt.

Aber unsere beiden Cubes würden gut zusammenpassen. Wobei - ihr Reaction ist älter als meines. Was da die anderen Bikes denken, wenn ein junges männliches Reaction mit einem älteren weiblichen Reaction unterwegs ist? Gott - der gute Ruf wird ruiniert




LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Silvermoon als einzige Person im Odenwald hier im Forum ? Ohh nein, mein Lieber, da gibts noch einige. Bpsw. unser geschätzter Captain Kubitix.
> Sie ist aber vielleicht die einzige weibliche mit Kinderrahmen.....insofern wünsche ich Euch beiden viel Spaß
> 
> Oohhh die Schwüle hier macht mich kirre....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ...Was da die anderen Bikes denken,
> wenn ein junges männliches Reaction mit einem älteren
> weiblichen Reaction unterwegs ist? ...


 
 Mach Dir nur nicht zu viele Gedanken ... finde es einfach heraus...

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass alle schon zum Treffen aufbrechen oder aufgebrochen sind - muss/will ich noch schnell ein paar von gestern
einstellen. Die werdem mir nur schlecht bei den Temperaturen wenn ich sie weiter "aufhebe"....

*Bei echten 31.8 °C nach Feierabend - o. k. ich hab da eine Idee.*
*Wie fast immer erst mal raus ins Grüne. *
*Nanu - der Weg war auch mal breiter, aber bei dem Regen*
*der letzten Zeit wird wohl kaum jemand unterwegs gewesen sein, und Wachstumswetter war ja auch....*




*Lauschiges Plätzchen - zum Chillen. *




*Eigentlich sollte es an der Oder auf "Schleichpfaden" durch den Eichwald gehen. Aber wo ist der Weg.*
*Nur Brennesseln und Mücken, Mücken, Mücken - o.k. ich gebe auf! *




*Also dahin - wo Menschenhand die Natur etwas positiv beinflusst... ab zum Ziegenwerder - Blumen bewundern..*




*...der "Alten Oder" am kleinen Stauwerk zusehen....*




*...ein wenig "spielen" gehen, bei der Hitze ist sogar hier schön leer *




*So in etwa kommen wohl dann die Versand-Bikes beim Kunden an....*
*

*

*Hier bewahrt man wohl besser vorher einen kühlen Kopf - oder man hat hinterher Einen! *




*Wie auch immer - ich hatte leider meine Treppenfahrberchtigung zu Hause vergessen.....**und wollte nicht ohne....*

*Also - besser ab nach Hause und schnell unter die (fast) kalte Dusche!*




Die Fahrt war schon angenehm wie ein 


Und danach gab es natürlich noch eine weitere kleine
Abkühlung.

Also das Leben kann ja soooo schön sein....


----------



## Sanchopancho (26. Juli 2012)

@andi 
Ich fahr auch Kindergrößen. 
Das wäre ja dann der volle Zwergenausflug


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juli 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich besuche doch mal Silvermoon im Odenwald zum Biken...






Sanchopancho schrieb:


> Mit Silvermoon würde ich auch gerne mal Biken gehen. Sehr Symphatisch




Da kann man doch Abhilfe schaffen.... 

Wie wäre es denn, z.B., das nächste Cube-Treffen im schönen Odenwald zu machen und ihr kommt alle zu einem der schönsten Fleckchen in Hessen??? 
Wäre doch super, oder 


Ich war heute schon mit dem berühmt berüchtigten frühen Vogel unterwegs, aber nicht zum Würmer fangen sondern zum Biken und Grund für diese frühmorgendliche Tour sind einfach diese wahnsinnig heißen Temperaturen tagsüber 
War doch relativ angenehm, aber je mehr es gegen Mittag ging, um so heißer wurde es und das lag sicherlich nicht an meinem Fahrstil 
Zumindest sieht man in Allerherrgottsfrüh so allerlei Getier: ein junger Rehbock, der auch brav stehen blieb, aber leider keinen Bock hatte zu warten bis ich meine Kamera aus dem Rucksack gefischt hatte. Trottete er doch seelenruhig in den Wald hinein und weg war er! Mist!
Nächstes Tier: ein Marder! Zack, schnell wie der Blitz war der im Dickicht verschwunden! Da hatte ich noch nicht den Gedanken, die Kamera rauszuholen, fertig gedacht! Mensch, können die nicht einfach mal warten, bis ich soweit bin ? 
Fotografische Ausbeute war heute eher mau, gab nix dolles unterwegs zu sehen. Außer meiner Wenigkeit, die ab und an mal wild fuchtelnd mit der Landkarte den rechten Weg zu finden versuchte - jaaaa, ich habe wieder nach Hause gefunden 

Hab nur ein Foto, was mich aber etwas nachdenklich macht  ....





...ob ich diesen schönen Wurzeltrail auch noch in Zukunft befahren darf 

Dann noch was für den Gaumen und passend zu den heißen Temperaturen (allerdings von gestern) 





Hmmmmmm, leckeres Eis vom Lieblingsitaliener 

Haaaaalloooooo???? Nicht am Bildschirm rumschlappern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juli 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> .....
> Aber unsere beiden Cubes würden gut zusammenpassen. Wobei - ihr Reaction ist älter als meines. Was da die anderen Bikes denken, wenn ein junges männliches Reaction mit einem älteren weiblichen Reaction unterwegs ist? Gott - der gute Ruf wird ruiniert




   


Und ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, dann fährt sichs noch mal so ungeniert


----------



## Cortina (26. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, z.B., das nächste Cube-Treffen im schönen Odenwald zu machen und ihr kommt alle zu einem der schönsten Fleckchen in Hessen???
> Wäre doch super, oder



Da bin ich gerade angekommen, definitiv zu flach 
Auch wenn man am Otzberg gut essen kann 

Außerdem zu dicht am Pfälzerwald, mal sehen was die Abstimmung fürs nächste Jahr ergibt, auch wenn ich da aufgrund zweier großer Bike Projekte nicht mehr zu Verfügung stehe.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juli 2012)

Spielverderber  

Dann eben das *Zwergen-Cube-Opening-2013* im Odenwald???  

...zumindest wären ja hier schon mal 3 potentielle Teilnehmer dafür


----------



## Cortina (26. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Spielverderber



Spielverderber 

Ich fahr 900km zum Treffen und Afföllerbach ist gerade mal 110km entfernt und Du kommst nicht

OK, habe verstanden, das nächste Treffen machen wir bei Dir zu Hause


----------



## Beorn (26. Juli 2012)

Nach längerer Zeit kam ich endlich wieder zum biken.




Wer sieht den Unterschied? 

Genau, ich hab mein Studium abgeschlossen, das Grinsen hat acht Jahre Studium gehalten.

Hier hat jemand gebuddelt. 




Höhle hinter Blaubeuren.

Extra nochmal hochgelaufen, weils nett aussieht.




Von nahem, damit man das Trailschmankerl besser sieht 




Mein erster Versuch mit Selbstauslöser 



Brücke wenige Meter hinter dem Betonsteg und da wollt ich das auch mal testen. Eine sc***ß Rennerei! Respekt allen, die das öfters machen! 

Allen, die hinfahren viel Spaß beim Treffen!


----------



## andi_tool (26. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Spielverderber
> 
> Dann eben das *Zwergen-Cube-Opening-2013* im Odenwald???
> 
> ...zumindest wären ja hier schon mal 3 potentielle Teilnehmer dafür



Oder auf der schwäbischen Alb? zwei der drei Teilnehmer wären ja von dort...

Außerdem hat Heidenheim ein richtig schönes Freibad


----------



## andi_tool (26. Juli 2012)

Bist Du die Wurzelpassage mit Fully oder Hardtail gefahren?




Silvermoon schrieb:


> Da kann man doch Abhilfe schaffen....
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, z.B., das nächste Cube-Treffen im schönen Odenwald zu machen und ihr kommt alle zu einem der schönsten Fleckchen in Hessen???
> Wäre doch super, oder
> ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spielverderber
> 
> Ich fahr 900km zum Treffen und Afföllerbach ist gerade mal 110km entfernt und Du kommst nicht
> 
> OK, habe verstanden, das nächste Treffen machen wir bei Dir zu Hause



ruhig tiger  wieso host nix gsagt? ich hab hier ne wunderbare feierabendrunde gedreht! hättst die a5 nur kurzfristig auf die andere seite verlassen müssen!


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass alle schon zum Treffen aufbrechen oder aufgebrochen sind - muss/will ich noch schnell ein paar von gestern
> einstellen. Die werdem mir nur schlecht bei den Temperaturen wenn ich sie weiter "aufhebe"....



Noch sind nicht alle aufgebrochen .... sind gerade eben zum Frühstück genossen worden, die Bilder .


----------



## akisu (27. Juli 2012)

also beim cube treffen im odenwald wäre ich auch dabei. das ist nicht so weit weg von frankfurt. sind wir schon 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (27. Juli 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> also beim cube treffen im odenwald wäre ich auch dabei. das ist nicht so weit weg von frankfurt. sind wir schon 4



Du hast schon gesehen, daß da nur Kinderrahmen (16" oder kleiner) zugelassen sind


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spielverderber



Das war doch nicht sooooo gemeint - mehr mit nem Augenzwinkern 




Cortina schrieb:


> Ich fahr 900km zum Treffen und Afföllerbach ist gerade mal 110km entfernt und Du kommst nicht



Bin ja noch nicht so lange Cubeanerin. Das Reaction war ja eher ein Zufallsprojekt (nach dem Moto: mal gucken, ob ich das auch kann - ein Bike selbst aufzubauen ) und der Rahmen war mit 89,- ja ein super Schnäppchen , das Stereo dagegen hat mir schon immer gut gefallen und war daher ein sehr sorgsam geplantes Bikeprojekt. Da steckt viel Liebe und Herzblut drin 
Jetzt, ja, kann ich von mir behaupten: Ich bin ein richtiger Würfel-Fan geworden (auch wenns nur zu den Zwergenwürfeln reicht) 

Das mit dem Treffen, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Hätte ich ja eigentlich kommen MÜSSEN! Pfälzer Wald ist ja wirklich nicht so weit vom Odenwald....

Wünsche euch allen sauviel Spaß und hoffe, dass wieder so ein toller Fotobericht vom Treffen folgt. Den vom letzten Jahr hab ich mir mit viel Interesse angeschaut und gelesen.


----------



## akisu (27. Juli 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Du hast schon gesehen, daß da nur Kinderrahmen (16" oder kleiner) zugelassen sind


pah dann fahr ich halt in den taunus


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juli 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> pah dann fahr ich halt in den taunus



Auch ne Alternative.


----------



## andi_tool (27. Juli 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> pah dann fahr ich halt in den taunus



Dann pass aber auf, daß nicht mit einem Taunus in den Taunus fährst...

Sonst fährst mit 'nem Ford fort und mit nem Zug kommst heim...

Ne - stop. Daß darf ich so nicht sagen. Mein Taunus war die Zuverlässigkeit in Person


----------



## quing (27. Juli 2012)

Für ne Tagestour im Odenwald wär ich auch zu haben und auch dabei!!  Quasi ein Treffen der "Ourrewold-Connection"!!  Man könnte ja  eine der neuen Permanent-Strecken des Geo-N.-Parks rocken!! Die Strecken hier bei uns (Mö1 und Bb1) sind top!! Die Ei1 wird demnächst unter die Stollen genommen!!

Wenn ich jezz richtig gezählt hab wären es mit mir 5!! 

Ich kann dann auch helfen auf die Kleinen aufzupassen!!


____________________

Gruß
quing


----------



## andi_tool (29. Juli 2012)

ich hab' mich gerade gewundert, warum keine neuen Beiträge kommen...

Dann ist mir eingefallen - es ist ja Cube-Treffen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juli 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ich hab' mich gerade gewundert, warum keine neuen Beiträge kommen...Dann ist mir eingefallen - es ist ja Cube-Treffen...


 
 Es war Cube Treffen! 
Schau doch mal in den Link da rein - ist ganz schön was los!


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juli 2012)

quing schrieb:


> Für ne Tagestour im Odenwald wär ich auch zu haben und auch dabei!!  Quasi ein Treffen der "Ourrewold-Connection"!!  Man könnte ja  eine der neuen Permanent-Strecken des Geo-N.-Parks rocken!! Die Strecken hier bei uns (Mö1 und Bb1) sind top!! Die Ei1 wird demnächst unter die Stollen genommen!!
> 
> Wenn ich jezz richtig gezählt hab wären es mit mir 5!!
> 
> ...




Hey, ich wäre dabei - komme ja auch hier aus deiner Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (30. Juli 2012)

So, 

nachdem ich einen guten Freund zum Cube überreden konnte waren wir Samstag shoppen (was leider so lange gedauert hat dass wir nach 3 Stunden warten trotz Vorbestellung nicht mehr zum Cube treffen konnten). Am nächsten Tag nach etwas nachträglicher Montagearbeit an Pedalen, Schuhen und Lenker sind wir dann am Sonntag die erste lange Ausfahrt auf den großen Feldberg im Taunus angegangen. Wir sind insgesamt 50km gefahren.

Da sollte es hingehen:






Da waren wir dann oben:





Noch eine "Gipfelkreuz-Impression":





Auf dem Rückweg haben wir den flowigen Trail (6km Waldautobahn leicht bergab) zur Saalburg genommen. (es darf geraten werden wem welches Bike gehört)







War eine schöne erste Ausfahrt, und man hat gemerkt dass der Kollege vom Rennrad kommt. Der hatte Dampf in den Oberschenkeln und hat viel aus dem Stand gemacht mit größerem Ritzel. DA muss er sich noch dran gewöhnen. Schön war dass die Leistungsklasse fast gleich war. Das war super angenehm.


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## barbarissima (31. Juli 2012)

*Ich bin weit gefahren und einige Hömis hochgestrampelt 

 um einen sensationellen Ausblick auf die Berge genießen zu können 

*

*Ja und dann sowas 

*
*



* 

*Irgendwo da müssen sie sein, Mythen und Wildspitz und wie sie alle heißen 

*
*



*

*Irgendjemand hat sich sogar noch um das Seelenheil seiner Mitmenschen gesorgt und vorsichtshalber mal einen Psalm ausgelegt 

*
*



*

*Auch auf dem Gipfel war die Stimmung irgendwie gedrückt *
*



*

*Da hat es jedenfalls keinen Wert, weiter im Nebel rumzustochern. Also wieder runter vom Berg 

*

*Na bitte! Der Vorhang lichtet sich

 *
*



*

*Geht doch 

 Die Aussicht ist zwar nicht eben sensationell, aber immerhin wildromantisch 

*
*



*

*



*

*Ich tauche dann mal wieder in den Urlaub ab 

 Ich wünsch euch was 

 Lasst es euch gut gehen und habt viel Spaß 

*


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Juli 2012)

Huuuuuuuhuuuu  aus den Tiefen des Odenwaldes.... 

Das schöne Wetter lockte mich und meinen kleinen Zwergenwürfel mal wieder auf´s heimische Terrain - sprich die gemütliche Hausrunde war angesagt  

Erstes Posing an der alten Friedhofsmauer hier bei uns an der Totenkirche (erbaut im Jahre 1787)





Weiter ging es dann die gewohnte Strecke an den Vierstöck vorbei, entlang des Geo Naturpark Pfades " Baustein, Erz und schwerer Spat" 
www.geo-naturpark.net/daten/pfade/ober-kainsbach.php
Richtung Morsberg hoch.
Und ja, wo´s rauf geht - gehts auch wieder runter 

Mein Lieblingsflowtrail, der sich richtig schön durch den Wald schlängelt   ohhhhh, i love it!!! Schade, dass man das nicht so gut auf dem Foto sehen kann...





...uuuuuund, den muss ich immer 2 oder 3 mal hintereinander fahren  Weil der soooooo viel Spaß macht. Also, Trail durchflowen, ausspucken lassen, Waldweg wieder hochradeln und wieder rein ins Vergnügen. Echt ein bißchen gaga, aber egal 

Am Ende der Hausrunde habe ich dann noch ein paar schöne Bilder auf einem schon abgeernteten Kornfeld machen können (leider kommen die durch das Komprimieren der Bilder nicht so schön rüber wie sie eigentlich sind  )

Mir fiel da spontan Onkel Jürgen und "Ein Bett im Kornfeld" ein 
Kann man ja umdichten
*"Ein Cube im Kornfeld zwischen Blumen und Stroh
und die Sonne leuchtet mir so.
Ein Cube im Kornfeld steht da irgendwo 
so ganz alleine" *
lalalalalalala....................... 	













Ach je.... der Onkel Jürgen kann einen ja echt so richtig inspirieren 

Das war mal wieder eine richtig schöne entspannte Hausrunde, kein Stress, nix, richtig schön gemütlich!  

...dabei sollte ich echt noch ein bißel für den anstehenden Marathon "üben" ach egal, passt schon


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Juli 2012)

Sehe gerade, dass wir Cube-Mädels heute doch recht fleißig unterwegs waren 
Na, Jungs, und was habt ihr so gemacht


----------



## andi_tool (31. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Sehe gerade, dass wir Cube-Mädels heute doch recht fleißig unterwegs waren
> Na, Jungs, und was habt ihr so gemacht



- arbeiten....
- Jugendtraining im Schützenverein....

aber bei Gelegenheit mußt Du mir verraten, was Du genommen hast, um auf die Idee zu kommen "Ein Bett im Kornfeld" umzudichten...

B.t.w. - wusstest Du, daß das im Original ein Country-Song ist? "Rocky Mountain Music" von Eddie Rabbit.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (31. Juli 2012)

@Bärbel,

Dein Bike ist aber erstaunlich sauber, obwohl Du so dreckige und nasse Strecken gefahren bist.


----------



## barbarissima (31. Juli 2012)

So richtig einsauen tut man sich ja auch erst bergab  Bergauf war ich wohl irgendwie zu langsam


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So richtig einsauen tut man sich ja auch erst bergab  Bergauf war ich wohl irgendwie zu langsam



 Ach lass nur - mir sagt man auch immer "Dein Bike ist so sauber"! 
Der Dreck ist auf den Fotos einfach nicht zu sehen - wenn man den "Antischmutzmodus" wählt,
holen die Knipsen das beste aus dem Bike heraus....
Tja diese modernen Kameras... 

Großes  an die Mädels- Fraktion! 
Bei Bärbel strahlt mit der Sonne um die Wette als sich endlich der Vorhang gelichtet hat 
und Silvermoon taucht uns die Welt in Gold (samt Lobeshymne! )
Im übrigen war der Onkel Jürgen erst vor knapp 2 Wochen hier auf dem Stadtfest.....
Ja - so was macht der Jetzt.  
(Wer es nicht glaubt):
http://www.blissmedia.de/hering/kuenstler/juergen_drews/

So - ich muss dann mal wieder arbeiten  - ein Cube im.....lalalala 

@turbo-s - die frage war wohl zu schwer....


----------



## Cortina (1. August 2012)

Silvermoon, wir sind noch alle müde vom CUBE Treffen 

Schöne Bilder auch wenn ich jetzt deinetwegen den ganzen Tag dieses Lied im Kopf hab 

Bärbel, sag mal ehrlich, die grünen Handschuhe passen doch vieeeeeeeel besser zu meinem grünen Outfit und ich finde rote stehen Dir viel besser  

Turbo-s, ich weiß zwar nicht wem welches Bike gehört  aber ihr könntet glatt alle beide als Rennradfahrer durchgehen


----------



## Silvermoon (1. August 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> aber bei Gelegenheit mußt Du mir verraten, was Du genommen hast, um auf die Idee zu kommen "Ein Bett im Kornfeld" umzudichten...Andreas



Iiiiiich???? Nichts!  ...bin von Natur aus so 



andi_tool schrieb:


> B.t.w. - wusstest Du, daß das im Original ein Country-Song ist? "Rocky Mountain Music" von Eddie Rabbit.



Ach, der Song bzw die Melodie war geklaut? Tze tze tze, Onkel Jürgen, das hätte ich jetzt nicht von dem erwartet! 
nee, Andi, wusste ich jetzt wirklich nicht, dass das Original ein Country Song ist.

*@ Guido*, gell, wenn man so ne Melodie erst mal im Ohr hat, dann wird man die auch nicht mehr so schnell los


----------



## Turbo-s (1. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Turbo-s, ich weiß zwar nicht wem welches Bike gehört  aber ihr könntet glatt alle beide als Rennradfahrer durchgehen



Wieso, versteh ich gar nicht....

Naja, das Du das nicht erkennst war mir klar, Du stehst ja nicht so auf Color-Concept und grün

Übrigens, hab mir mal ein paar Freeride Hosen bestellt von alpinestars mit Inneneinsatz. Ich muss das einfach mal probieren. Ich mag halt nach wie vor die engen Lycras. Kind der Neunziger eben.


----------



## Beorn (1. August 2012)

@Barb: Wenns dich mal nach Richtung Ulm verschlägt meld dich, ich hab spätestens dann Sonne, wenn ich bis Blaubeuren gekommen bin


----------



## Turbo-s (1. August 2012)

Ich bin hier im Büro und bekomm den Song nicht aus dem Kopf... 

Ein Cube in Kornfeld.... träller...


----------



## barbarissima (1. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel, sag mal ehrlich, die grünen Handschuhe passen doch vieeeeeeeel besser zu meinem grünen Outfit und ich finde rote stehen Dir viel besser


Nächstes Jahr werden sie besser zum Bike passen  Mehr möchte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht verraten 



Beorn schrieb:


> @Barb: Wenns dich mal nach Richtung Ulm verschlägt meld dich, ich hab spätestens dann Sonne, wenn ich bis Blaubeuren gekommen bin


Ich war in den letzten Wochen drei Mal in deiner Ecke zum Biken  Und jedes Mal bin ich ziemlich nass geworden   Werde es jetzt mal bei den Ösis und auch noch mal bei den Schweizern versuchen. Wenns reicht, dann mache ich auch noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Südtirol  Ich melde mich dann wieder


----------



## Nepumuk. (1. August 2012)

Ich war auch mal wieder auf Tour 

Los ging es mit einer steilen Auffahrt zuerst auf einer Forststraße und später über einen Wanderweg:




Nach kurzer Tragepassage war der Grattrail erreicht. Zuerst ging es noch über Wiesen:




Aber später wurde es richtig gut :




und weiter gehts auf einem herllichen Flowtrail durch den Wald:




Zum Schluss kahmen wir noch an paar Geißen vorbei:




Alles in allem ein super Dienstag mit keinen Wanderen und geschätzen 50% Trail anteil bei 1800hm und 40km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (1. August 2012)

Nepumuk helfe uns doch mal und sag mal wo das ist. Danke schön schaut es ja aus!


----------



## Nepumuk. (1. August 2012)

Ist in etwa diese http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39794.html  Tour mit paar Geheimtipps. (Welche auch geheim bleiben sollen da es schon vorgekommen ist, dass genau diese Strecken ein halbes Jahr nach dem Erscheinen im Internet gesperrt wurden)


----------



## Turbo-s (1. August 2012)

Nepumuk. schrieb:


> Ist in etwa diese http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39794.html  Tour mit paar Geheimtipps. (Welche auch geheim bleiben sollen da es schon vorgekommen ist, dass genau diese Strecken ein halbes Jahr nach dem Erscheinen im Internet gesperrt wurden)



Oh gesperrt? Das ist ja wie bei uns im Taunus...!


----------



## Cortina (1. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werden sie besser zum Bike passen  Mehr möchte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht verraten



Bärbel, kein Problem.......solange es ein CUBE bleibt 

Turbo-s, diese Kombi Hosen die ich bis jetzt getestet habe waren alle schrott. Ich ziehe immer meine Lieblingswindel an und dann einfach ne weite Shorts drüber


----------



## barbarissima (1. August 2012)

Kein Cube


----------



## fatz (1. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kein Cube



wieso auch? an cube is nix besonderes und das preis/leistungsverhaeltnis war auch schon mal besser.


duck und weg............................


----------



## andi_tool (1. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> wieso auch? an cube is nix besonderes und das preis/leistungsverhaeltnis war auch schon mal besser.
> 
> 
> duck und weg............................



das mag sein - aber im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis immer noch gut bis sehr gut.

Diese Woche habe ich von unserem Specialized-Händler gehört, welche UVP's Specialized nächstes Jahr aufruft. Meine Herren - Erhöhungen von 10% bis 20%


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (2. August 2012)

Hi Barbarissima,
wie immer richtig gute Bilder! Das letzte Bild, wo sich der "Vorhang" hebt, gefällt mir besonders - sieht sehr dramatisch aus


----------



## Turbo-s (2. August 2012)

Feierabendrunde Eschbacher Klippen im Taunus. War etwas länger und ging immerhin 2 Stunden. Aber das Wetter war auch top. Das Rad war schmutziger als zum Feldberg hoch. Muss wohl an dem hohen Schotteranteil gelegen haben.

Hier an den Klippen:







Das gute Stück alleine:






Hier kann man im Hintergrund die Freeclimber gut geradeso erkennen:






Mann und Maschine mit dem 889 Meter hohen Feldberg im Taunus im Hintergrund. Von hier ca 28km entfernt:






Und nun aus der beliebten Reihe "Ein Cube im Kornfeld"







Mir ist es natürlich direkt nach dem Foto-Shoot umgekippt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (2. August 2012)

schöne Fotos, nur der Punk gehört ersch....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Und nun aus der beliebten Reihe "Ein Cube im Kornfeld"
> Mir ist es natürlich direkt nach dem Foto-Shoot umgekippt...




 Nein - Dich trifft keine Schuld. 
Es hat sich nur mal eben "zu Bett gelegt"!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2012)

*Heute...*








*wir hatten schon lange kein Kreuz mehr oder?*


----------



## marco_m (2. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich war in den letzten Wochen drei Mal in deiner Ecke zum Biken  Und jedes Mal bin ich ziemlich nass geworden   Werde es jetzt mal bei den Ösis und auch noch mal bei den Schweizern versuchen. Wenns reicht, dann mache ich auch noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Südtirol  Ich melde mich dann wieder



Hoi barbarissima, tolle Fotos trotz üblem Wetter 
War die Tour in der Schweiz?

Bei Deinen geplanten Touren viel Spass weiterhin 

Hier noch meine bescheidene Auswahl von meinen Ferien, quasi alle Touren von zu Hause aus gestartet, verteilt rund um den Zürichsee 

Blick von der Farner Alp auf den Zürichsee




Spannende Abfahrt vom Farner, danach gings noch auf den Bachtel




Aufstieg zu Tanzboden




Relaxen nach Ankunft 




Wieder Blick auf den Zürichsee




@ barbarissima, hier rechts im Hintergrund sind der grosse und der kleine Mythen zu erkennen, falls du auch diese sehen wolltest 

Aussicht auf dem Weg zum Etzel




Ride on!
Marco


----------



## Turbo-s (3. August 2012)

@ Marco... Das letzte Bild sagt einfach alles, das ist des Bikers Traumlandschaft

Naja, zumindest meine, sanfte Hügel langsam ansteigend. Ein wahrer Traum JA JA!


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2012)

*@Dämon*
Ich hoffe, du hast ein gutes Wort für uns eingelegt an dem Kreuz 

*@Marco*
Danke für den Mythen, schön schaut er aus  Den Großen Mythen wollte ich dieses Jahr auch schon mal hoch. Habe es mir aber verkniffen, weil ich Sorge hatte, dass am Gipfel kein Platz mehr für mich ist  Mal ehrlich, da marschiert ja wirklich alles hoch, was Beine hat  Habe ihn mir dann vom Wildspitz aus angeschaut, da war nicht so viel los 

PS: Klasse Bilder 

*@Turbo-S*
Ich würde auch sagen, wer da wohnt, muss wirklich nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. August 2012)

Hallöchen aus dem Odenwald 

Habe heute mein Tourenrevier etwas erweitert und neue Wege erkundet, was ich ja mit Hilfe einer guten Rad- und Wanderkarte inzwischen beherrsche  
Zumindest verliere ich höchst selten mal die Orientierung und habe bisher immer (und ich betone *IMMER*) nach Hause gefunden 

Und so hat es mich heute an den Großen See verschlagen 





...nachdem mich der Wald glücklicherweise wieder ausgespuckt hatte 





Ne Ecke weiter fand ich dann ein Blumenfeld mit Sonnenblumen und ganz vielen anderen wilden Sorten





und die Bienen, die ein Stück weiter am Waldrand ihre Bienenhäuser hatten, waren auch schon ganz fleißig am Nektar sammeln





Merke gerade, das Ganze wird hier heute sehr naturverbunden 

Für die Pferdefreunde unter euch, Spuri ist wohl ein ganz großer, hab ich natürlich auch noch was unterwegs entdeckt





...und damit wir bei dem ganzen Naturpur auch noch ein Cube zu sehen bekommen, bitte schön, da ist eines...





...namlich meines 	

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes WE


----------



## andi_tool (3. August 2012)

ich liebe Kinderräder..... 

Warst Du eigentlich mit Bärbel einkaufen? Ich meine wegen Deiner karierten Hose...


----------



## marco_m (3. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Marco*
> Danke für den Mythen, schön schaut er aus  Den Großen Mythen wollte ich dieses Jahr auch schon mal hoch. Habe es mir aber verkniffen, weil ich Sorge hatte, dass am Gipfel kein Platz mehr für mich ist  Mal ehrlich, da marschiert ja wirklich alles hoch, was Beine hat  Habe ihn mir dann vom Wildspitz aus angeschaut, da war nicht so viel los :



Haha hab ich auch schon gehört, war aber auch noch nie oben 
Wer will denn da aber schon zu Fuss hoch resp. runter? Gibt doch noch ganz andere Alternativen, schau mal ..

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vepwOZ1JUnA&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Grosser Mythen Bike // Christoph FÃ¤ssler      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ride on!
Marco


----------



## Sanchopancho (3. August 2012)

tolle Bilder hiermal wieder.  

Leider kann ich euch nicht an der schönheit der schwäbischen Alb teilhaben lassen. Da mein letzter Versuch am WE kläglch gescheiter ist. Der Fotosensor hat sich wohl entschlossen das zeitliche zu segnen. Von 30 Pics ist ein annehmbares dabei, die restlichen sind total verschwommen und erinnern an die Bilder der ersten Fotohandys  

@silvermoon ist das ein 14" Reaction?!?!?!  
Das Rosa steht dem weißen Pferd aber mal gar nicht


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. August 2012)

@Sepi: Wo bleiben eigentlich die Fichtelgebirgsstories ?


----------



## Silvermoon (4. August 2012)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> @silvermoon ist das ein 14" Reaction?!?!?!




Ja, ist ein 14" Rahmen, klein - fein - handlich - sehr kompakt 

Wobei ich inzwischen den 14" Rahmen als wirklich *sehr* kompakt empfinde und schon mit Vorbauten rumexperimentiere. 
Wollte mir heute, wenn möglich, mal ein 16" anschauen. Wenn der sich angenehmer "anfühlt" überlege ich mir wirklich, ob ich mir nicht ein 16" Rahmen besorge und umbaue.


Genau!!! @ Sepi: Du und deine tollen Fotostories werden hier schon ganz arg vermisst!!! Was ist los???


----------



## andi_tool (4. August 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein 14" Rahmen, klein - fein - handlich - sehr kompakt
> 
> Wobei ich inzwischen den 14" Rahmen als wirklich *sehr* kompakt empfinde und schon mit Vorbauten rumexperimentiere.
> Wollte mir heute, wenn möglich, mal ein 16" anschauen. Wenn der sich angenehmer "anfühlt" überlege ich mir wirklich, ob ich mir nicht ein 16" Rahmen besorge und umbaue.
> ...



16"? Würdest Du in Heidenheim wohnen, könntest Du meinen mal probefahren...


----------



## Silvermoon (4. August 2012)

*@ andi_tool*
War heut Morgen bei nem Cube Händler hier in der Ecke und der hatte zufällig noch ein 16" Cube Analog (egal, hauptsache ein 16"). Bin dann mal ein paar Runden auf dem Parkplatz gefahren und es war von der Sitzposition, für mein Empfinden, viel angenehmer, nicht so gedrungen. 
Mein altes Rotwild HT, welches ich  mal hatte, war ja auch ein S-Rahmen, den man von der Geometrie mit den 16" bei Cube vergleichen kann. Da saß ich auch prima und fühlte mich pudelwohl. 
Die Überstandshöhe ist auch noch akzeptabel und ich hätte genügend Luft.
Jetzt hat er mir angeboten ein Cube Access WLS GTC in 16", was er noch auf Lager hat, für ne Probefahrt am Montag fertig zu machen.www.cube.eu/wls/access-wls-gtc/
Eigentlich wollte ich nur nen Rahmen und dann -schnipp- umbauen 
Aber bei H&S gibts den Access WLS GTC nur noch in 18" und 20" und Schlierseer Radhaus hat gar keine, dafür andere das Reaction in diversen Rahmenausführungen. 
Hmmmm, un nü 
Fahr ich mal das Carbonteil am Montag und denn mal schaun 

Sorry, eigentlich gehört das ja in *Cube-Talk*, aber ich musste dem andi_tool doch antworten - tschuldigung 


....jetzt ist wieder Platz und Raum für ganz viele Bilder


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. August 2012)

Heute haben wir die Wetterau und den Winterstein unsicher gemacht. Xerto hat uns auf eine schöne Tour zusammen mit seinen Kollegen den "Maintaler Radkappen" eingeladen.




Einer der Radkappen ist sogar ein Idsteiner ... wie klein doch die Welt ist .




Bevor die Trails unter die Stollen genommen werden konnten, ging es erstmal rauf. Die Wintersteiner Türme haben uns den Weg gewiesen.








Die Radkappen diskutieren welche Trails nun abgefahren werden sollen.




Und dann gab es Trailspaß vom feinsten.








Xerto, hast uns super geguided . Und es hat Riesenspaß gemacht . Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es bei Dir eine solche Traildichte gibt .




Und die Maintaler Radkappen sind ne echt coole und entspannte Truppe. Hat echt Spaß mit euch gemacht. 




Auf ein Wiedersehen.

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## Dämon__ (5. August 2012)

Mein Neid habt ihr...ich musste von eine Fest aus´s nächste, nix mit Biken  und Morgen geht es wieder in´s Tecklenburger-Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Und die Maintaler Radkappen sind ne echt coole und entspannte Truppe. Hat echt Spaß mit euch gemacht.


also so richtig enspannt schaut der herr hier aber nicht drein


----------



## quing (5. August 2012)

am freitag und gestern war ich auch wieder unterwegs, ein paar neue trails erforschen und einfach nur spaß haben!
freitag hab ich gesucht und gestern bin ich das ganze dann nochmal gefahren, weils so geil war!!


Parkplatz an den Windrädern.







Parkplatz kurz vorm Rödelshäuschen.






Da, ein Stereo!! Pssst, ganz leise!!! 






Nach zwei Singeltrailabfahrten, der Otzberg mit seiner Veste!! Rechts an ihr vorbei und dann gleich links, da hinten, da muss sie wohnen, Silvermoon!!






Über zwei weitere Trails gehts dann hoch zu den Hexen, wo der Einstieg zum fünften Trail beginnt!!






Da gabs dann aber leider einen aprupten flowcut, da ich mir unachtsamerweise den Waldboden aus nächster Nähe anschauen musste!!  Keine Angst, dem wilden Blauen iss nix passiert!! hab alles mit meinem Unterarm und Bein abgefangen!! 






Ein Indianer kennt kein Schmerz und so ging's auf den sechsten und leider letzten Trail!!
Hier kommt man hoch...






...und hier geht's wieder runter in ner schönen, schnellen und mit Sprüngen gespickten Abfahrt,...






...die einen in heubach wieder ausspuckt!!


Hab meine Hausrunde um drei Trails und ca. 10 km erweitert!!


___________________

Gruß
quing


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> also so richtig enspannt schaut der herr hier aber nicht drein



Och, wenn's nach etlichen Höhenmeter und Kilometer nochmal so blöde langgezogen hoch geht ... da schau ich auch nicht entspannt .

Nichtsdestotrotz hat es Xerto ziemlich krachen lassen in den Trails .


----------



## xerto (5. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> also so richtig enspannt schaut der herr hier aber nicht drein



ich habe gerade über einen neuen witz sinniert....

ausserdem gings gerade bergauf...

und meine batterien am e-stereo gingen zu ende...


----------



## Turbo-s (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

so wir sind am Samstag wieder zu einer kleinen Runde (geplant war etwa 20km) aufgebrochen, es wurden dann knapp 50.

Gebiet: Taunus. 
Abfolge: Usingen-Saalburg-Herzberg-Sandplacken-gr.Feldberg-Oberreifenberg(Schmitten)-Brombach-Neu-Anspach-Usingen

Es fehlen 4km da das smartphone erst mal den Satelliten suchen musste. 






Kaum sind wir 5 Minuten gefahren bekam der Kollege (auf Bereitschaftsdienst) gleich mal einen Anruf.






Da ich dann gerade dabei war und das Kornfeld nicht weit weg. Das CUBE IM KORNFELD:






Dann ging es über die Saalburg weiter zum Herzberg.






Am Feldberg wurde kurze Rast eingelegt:






Und dann ging es den Single-TRail runter nach Schmitten. Obwohl, repekt ein Hardttail Canyon kam uns entgegen!

Der Trail-Eingang unterhalb des Feldberges (den Biker mit den weißen Tennissocken kennen wir nicht):






Der Canyon Held!






Weiter zur Quelle der Weil:






Erstaunlich wem man begegnet wenn man einsam durch den Taunus fährt (Achtung das war mitten im Wald ca 2km von der nächsten ortschaft):






Ausklang der Tour nahe Brombach:






Wohin des Weges?






War eine schöne runde Tour. Nächste Mal entweder Treisberg oder Altkönig.


----------



## akisu (6. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wem man begegnet wenn man einsam durch den Taunus fährt (Achtung das war mitten im Wald ca 2km von der nächsten ortschaft):



habt ihr die hübsche prinzessin denn wenigstens gerettet?


----------



## Turbo-s (6. August 2012)

Leider nein, wie wir von Augenzeugen vernehmen durften hat die Prinzessin noch am Folgetag geheiratet!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Leider nein, wie wir von Augenzeugen vernehmen durften hat die Prinzessin noch am Folgetag geheiratet!


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Leider nein, wie wir von Augenzeugen vernehmen durften hat die Prinzessin noch am Folgetag geheiratet!



Schade, war dat doch so nen lecker Mädchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (7. August 2012)

*Kein Abbruch seid dem Cube - Teffen... 

War gestern auch ne 85km Tour mit gerade mal knapp 600 hm gefahren.

Fast wie im Urlaub...





Richtung Höxberg...





oben angekommen...





ordentliche Steigung, nur der Zusatz...  ...warum ?





weiter zum über 4500 Jahre alten Steinkistengrab...





nein, ist nicht meine letzte Ruhestätte...





nur Pausenplatz, für den Endspurt...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Beorn (7. August 2012)

So was mit "Cyclists dismount" gibts auf dem WHW auch, aber alle, die Spaß auf der Abfahrt wollen, wählen dort sowieso ne Variante.

Ich will Urlaub!

Nächstes Mal nehm ich den Photo mit, wenn ich Anglerpfade in den Donauauen abklappern geh.


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. August 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Kein Abbruch seid dem Cube - Teffen...
> 
> War gestern auch ne 85km Tour mit gerade mal knapp 600 hm gefahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## nen (8. August 2012)

Viel Sonne und angenehme Temperaturen sagte der Wetterbericht für heute voraus. Also ab mit dem Reaction ins Auto und in knapp 35 min in eine der schönsten Gegenden gedüst.

Steil ging es nach den ersten Einrollkilometern hinauf, womit auch Meter um Meter mehr Berggipfel auftauchten.





Silvretta Gletscher im Zoom





Nur die Hangwolken störten etwas die Sicht nach Westen





Jammern auf hohem Niveau 





Trails gab es auch





Die Sulzfluh mit Drusator





Hat Spaß gemacht mit dem kleinen Schwarzen





Nach der Eurobike kommt dann endlich ein Fully dazu, aber wohl eher kein Cube.


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. August 2012)

Super nen  und ich muß arbeiten


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2012)

Nen: 
Ostwandlager: Ich auch ... 

... außerdem muss ich auch 35km fahren bis ich so eine tolle Landschaft habe  ... leider muss ich die 35 km aber 15 mal fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nen:
> Ostwandlager: Ich auch ...
> ... außerdem muss ich auch 35km fahren bis ich so eine tolle Landschaft habe  ... leider muss ich die 35 km aber 15 mal fahren .


 
 Wer wird denn hier klagen - nach Deiner Runde mit den "Maintaler Radkappen" muss eben och mal widder malocht werden. 
Insgesamt schien die Seite vor guten Fotos & Touren ja schnell voll zu sein....und dann - lasst Ihr mich heute den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit im Stich.... 
Keine Fotos, keine Beiträge! Wie gemein war dat denn. 
Also Plan, zum Feierabend auf - selber welche machen.....und dann als ich die Bilder einstellen will - genau, der nen mit so super tollen Bergfotos! 
Gut - ich also erst einmal "schmollen" gegangen - einen guten Kaffee getrunken.... und nun traue ich mich auch endlich wieder....
Also "Vorsicht Flachland!"
Aber nicht ohne vorher nochmal  
an Jörg & Tina, quing, Turbo-s, OIRAM & letztlich nen für die bislang super tollen Tourenberichte dieser Seite vergeben zu haben.
Blümchen folgen dann später noch....

*Ja gut - mal was anderes als Pferdchen...*
*BTW - Silvermoon  (Danke für die letzte "Widmung") *




*Aber irgendwie....*




*...hatte ich Kühe ganz anders in Erinnerung *
*Also es doch auf Nichts mehr Verlass.  Wenigstens ist es schön Grün hier. *




*Auf dem weiteren Weg scheute der Wilde etwas.....ah ja, er sah den Turm mit der Uhr. *




*War das Wahrzeichen des alten Frankfurter Schlachthauses.*
*Man munkelt, dass auch so mancher stolze Rappe hier seinerzeit sein Ende fand.*
*Nachdem klar war - dass hier nichts mehr davon in Betrieb ist, folgte er mir auch wieder willig! *
*Obwohl - hier fragte ich mich dann doch wer wohl die Unterhosen voll hatte. Jedenfalls habe ich meinen Slip angelassen. *




*Die neue Uferbefestigung ist auch fertig und ganz ansehlich geworden. **Hier der Blick Richtung Grenzübergang Stadtbrücke.*




*Auf der Biergarteninsel Ziegenwerder treffen wir die angekündigten Blumen. *




*Ich hoffe - es ist nicht die viel zitierte "Gelbe Gefahr!" *




*Also vorsichtig durch die Lücke geschaut - nee sind doch ganz lieb! *




*Da dürfen es ruhig ein paar Viele davon sein. **Der Winter ist nachher wieder "farblos" genug.*
*Sozusagen die gelb/goldene Antwort aus dem Osten auf die vielen Kornfelder...*




*Da guckt Ihr aber in die Röhre! *




*Und mir gab der lange Eisenbahntunnel nach Güldendorf auch gleich noch die Chance - *
*ein wenig in der Natur - abseits vom Stadtbild - zu wildern.*




*War jedenfalls nicht so verkehrt die kleine Feierabendrunde.*
*Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht - obwohl Urlaub ist natürlich vieeel Schöner.  *
*Bis bald - und lasst mich demnächst nicht wieder so hängen auf der Arbeit. *
* - der Spuri*


----------



## OIRAM (9. August 2012)

*


spurhalter schrieb:



Der Winter ist nachher wieder "farblos" genug.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hy Spuri,

wer will den jetzt schon über den kommenden Winter nachdenken.

Mein geplantes Winterbike ist noch keinen Schritt voran gekommen... 

Aber was soll´s, jetzt Biken ist eh viel schöner, als Schrauben... 

und Du machst es ja vor... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. August 2012)

Hey Spuri,

schöner morgendlicher Start mit Deinen Touren-Bildern .


----------



## Turbo-s (9. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nen:
> Ostwandlager: Ich auch ...
> 
> ... außerdem muss ich auch 35km fahren bis ich so eine tolle Landschaft habe  ... leider muss ich die 35 km aber 15 mal fahren .



Na ich doch auch, uns selbst wenn, in 35 Minuten bin ich mit dem Auto nicht in den Alpen !!!


----------



## Turbo-s (9. August 2012)

@Spuri, hat einen Moment gedauert bis ich das Frankfurt zuordnen konnte...

Frankfurt am Main hat kein Grenzübergang... muhahahahaha... War zu früh für mich


----------



## Turbo-s (9. August 2012)

so, nun leider haben wir nicht innerhalb 35 minuten Autofahrt so ein Panorama, also müssen wir nach der Arbeit die umliegenden Taunus-Hügel unsicher machen.

Dieser Ausflug ging Richtung der Ortschaft Treisberg, die kurz unterhalb des Pferdskopf gelegen ist.

Hier mal das Satelittenbild:






Das ist die gefahrene Strecke GPS getracked:






Der Anstieg hat es trotzdem in sich. Der Pferdskopf ist ein Berg mit einer Höhe von 663 m ü. NN im Mittelgebirge Taunus.






Kurz vor der Ortschaft Treisberg gibt es ein Plateau wo der orkan Kyrill einmal stark gewütet hat.






Ein wenig unwirklich ist die Landschaft dort schon:






Am Pferdskopf angekommen sieht man vor lauter Bäumen erst mal nichts, aber dafür haben die Taunusbewohner ja einen Turm gebaut:






Von dort aus sieht man gut die höchste Erhebung im Taunus. Der große Feldberg mit 881m Höhe.






Hier der gr. Feldberg im Taunus mal als Panorama Bild:





Oje und da muss man wieder runter!






Waren dann auch 30km für die Feierabendrunde. Aber jeden der Aus dem Rhein-main Gebiet ist sei die Gegend sehr zu empfehlen, und es muss nicht immer der große Feldberg sein, vor allem diejenigen die nur am Wochenende können haben genug Alternativen als den z.T. dann überlaufenen Feldberg. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> @Spuri, hat einen Moment gedauert bis ich das Frankfurt zuordnen konnte...
> Frankfurt am Main hat kein Grenzübergang... muhahahahaha... War zu früh für mich



 

So macht Arbeiten (Mittagspause) Spaß...
Sicher auch ein ganz guter Tipp für die (fast) Einheimischen unter uns - schaut ganz nett aus die Umgebung.
Und nach dem Satelliten zu urteilen - auch schön viel Wald.....


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2012)

Ich hatte auch schon gerätselt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon gerätselt


 
Ja - da könnte ich mich so manches mal aufregen, wenn in den Nachrichten oder Ankündigungen usw. von "Frankfurt" die Rede ist! 
Mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, dass hier nichts wirklich Wichtiges für den Rundfunk / die Presse passiert.....

Da Joerg ja auch Morgen wieder nett frühstücken möchte  - habe ich  einfach abermals ein paar Impressionen mitgebracht. 
Sozusagen das "Sommerloch" füllen - bis die "richtigen Biker" wieder in die Gänge kommen...
Einige Stamm-Poster haben sich ja ganz schön rar gemacht! 

*Zunächst einmal musste ich feststellen, dass sich es sich hier dann auch schon ausgesungen hat! Kein Bett im Kornfeld...mehr frei.*






*Erstes "Fallobst" ist bereits angesagt - nicht mehr lange, dann ist die Verpflegung in den zahlreichen *
*Apfel- / und Birnenalleen der umliegenden Dörfer wieder total kostenneutral....*




*Anstelle von Kornfeldern findet man aber zahlreiche Maisplantagen - schön zum verstecken. *




*Verstecken  - aufgescheuchte Vögel.... *




*Der Sache gehen wir dochmal nach. *
*Dank ausführlicher Anleitung im Handbuch "Anschleichen leicht gemacht!" - Seite 37 Abs. 2 - gelang mir der Überraschungseffekt! *
*Der Übeltäter = Kornfeldvernichter konnte beweissicher bei einer Pause von seinem Werkeln fotografiert werden. *




*Das Bild schicke ich nun "Onkel Jürgen" - soll der sich darum kümmern. *
*Ich selber mache dann mal weiter .....*




*Und verkünde (zum Frühstück / oder Abendbrot) mal eben schnell noch die "Worte zum Freitag"......

*




*Ehe ich am Kliestower See die "ich mache die Selbstauslöser-Wende" etwas spät vollziehe....*




*...um dann einfach wieder nach Hause zu biken....*




Kurz und schmerzlos eben. 
Was man nach Feierabend halt so zum "abschalten" braucht. 
Allen Urlaubern noch schöne Tage - und den "Arbeitenden"...das Wochenende naht....


----------



## barbarissima (9. August 2012)

*Schöne Grüße aus dem Engadin **

*
*Ich habe mir gestern mal den Suvretta Loop zur Brust genommen. Die Tour ist ein absoluter Traum. Und wenn man sich in der dünnen Luft erst mal nach oben gekämpft hat, dann fährt man direkt ins Bikerparadies 

*

*Los geht´s: Als Erstes um den Piz Nair, quasi die Pforte zum Paradies:*




*Kopf einziehen*





*Bevor es so richtig los geht, gibt es noch ein kleines Päuschen und Aussicht genießen am See*









*Nach der Entspannung kommt der Flow 

 Ein Wahnsinnstrail mitten durchs Hochgebirge *






































*Unten angekommen empfängt einen das Val Bever. Eigentlich bin ich ja kein Fan von Schotterpisten. Aber diese hier war absolut wandererfrei und hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht 

*
*



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. August 2012)

Na - da hat der Joerg dann aber ein ordentliches (Bilder-)Frühstück. 
Reicht sogar für den großen Pott Kaffee...
Und das 4. Foto ist ja mal so eins  - das kann man auch schon mal einrahmen!  Bravo!
Die ganze Story könnte eh nicht besser in der "Biker-Bravo" abgedruckt sein!
Das ist Urlaub! Yeah! Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Beorn (9. August 2012)

@barbarissima: Erst  dann nochmal schaun


----------



## Asko (9. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Schöne Grüße aus dem Engadin **
> 
> *
> *Ich habe mir gestern mal den Suvretta Loop zur Brust genommen. Die Tour ist ein absoluter Traum. Und wenn man sich in der dünnen Luft erst mal nach oben gekämpft hat, dann fährt man direkt ins Bikerparadies
> ...



 

 Ich glaub da muss ich auch bald mal hin


----------



## Silvermoon (9. August 2012)

Das sind ja hier mal wieder superschöne Bilder 
Besonders die aus dem Engadin lassen bei dem wieder arbeitenden Volk (wozu ich mich seit Dienstag wieder zählen kann/darf/muss - Betriebsurlaub ist leider vorbei) noch ein bißchen Urlaubsfeeling aufkommen.


----------



## marco_m (9. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Schöne Grüße aus dem Engadin *



Danke für diese Bilder, einfach top 
Gruess Marco


----------



## niceann (9. August 2012)

Hey Bärbel, 
schöne Bilder!! 

Weiter so  schönen Urlaub noch!!

Grüße von den 3Kaiserbergen


----------



## Turbo-s (9. August 2012)

@Spuri: Wir müssen mal einen Frankfurt Tausch machen, Deins sieht aj auch nett aus!

@barbarissima: Der Neid der Feierabendfahrer ist Dir sicher! Grandios!!!!


----------



## Cortina (9. August 2012)

Danke Bärbel, Spuri, Turbo, nen und Mario WOW  das sind ja mal zwei Seiten vom allerfeinsten  super Bilder


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. August 2012)

@Spuri & Bärbel:  So macht der morgendliche Kaffee gleich doppelt soviel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (10. August 2012)

*Bärbel...super da MUß ich hin *


----------



## Hmmwv (10. August 2012)

Sehr schöne Fotos. Zum Kornfeldvernichter, das ist eher ein Biogasanlagenfütterer.

Nachm Hächsler fangst mit dem Korn außer als Gasproduzent nix mehr an.

Oder er ging dem Mais an den Kragen.


----------



## Beorn (10. August 2012)

Für Mais isses noch n bissle früh. Zumindest auf der niederen Alb.


----------



## Turbo-s (10. August 2012)

Ein Cube im Kornfeld??? Da war einer schneller

Die Tour war dieses mal zeitlich eng begrenzt, der Kollege & Mitfahrer hat ein Neugeborenes zu Hause und musste die Mutter nach einer Stunde ablösen, daher haben wir uns in der nahen Umgebung ausgetobt.

Wir sind diesmal zur ERDFUNKSTELLE USINGEN gefahren. Nun in dem Grün-weißen Dress sehe ich ja eh wie ein *ALIEN* aus, da hat dann auch das Tourziel gepasst.





Die Erdfunkstelle Usingen ist eine Bodenstation des Unternehmens Media Broadcast für die Kommunikation mit Nachrichtensatelliten. Sie dient unter anderem als Sende- und Empfangsstelle für Datenverkehr, Telefongespräche und Fernsehsignale.


*Hier mal der Streckenverlauf: Die Erdfunkstelle ist etwa bei Kilometer 11.*




*Man sieht, dass mir der GPS Sensor ausgefallen ist, es sind also insgesamt eigentlich 23 Kilometer in 1:09:34*

*Das Alien-Rad wurde auch noch abgelichtet*




*

Und mit dem Cube im Kornfeld ist leider nichts geworden, da ein Gewitter im Anzug war und der Bauer noch schnell seinen Umsatz eintreiben musste:*





Mehr war bildtechnisch leider in der kurzen Stunde nicht drin aber für Morgen früh 9Uhr bis 12 Uhr ist was längeres in Planung!


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2012)

*Vielen Dank *


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2012)

Engadin, das kenn ich doch  









Aber immer mit der richtigen Ernährung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2012)

Die Biberli waren aus als ich da war. Ich musste wieder an meinem Müsliriegel nagen 



PS: Könnte ich bitte mal eine Portion Mitleid haben? Liege mit Grippe im Bett.... Und das im Urlaub


----------



## Sanchopancho (10. August 2012)

UI das ist bitter    Gute Besserung!!!

schöne Bilder mal wie immer, die Cubeianer sind da sehr fleißig was die Bilder anbelangt.  

Und nachdem Ihr mich so heiß auf die Berge gemacht haben fahr ich jetztin die Berge. Juhu!!!


----------



## Hmmwv (10. August 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. August 2012)

Gute Besserung Bärbel


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2012)

Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## akisu (10. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> PS: Könnte ich bitte mal eine Portion Mitleid haben? Liege mit Grippe im Bett.... Und das im Urlaub


erst die zurückgelassenen mit tollen fotos ärgern  und dann auch noch mitleid wollen. nix da!


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> erst die zurückgelassenen mit tollen fotos ärgern  und dann auch noch mitleid wollen. nix da!


 
*Ok ok, zur Strafe gibt es noch ein paar Bilder  Ich habe gerade höllische Langeweile und vertreibe mir die Zeit mit Bilder bearbeiten und Olympiade  *


----------



## Cortina (10. August 2012)

Ciao Bella...ääääh...Bärbel, auch von mir eine Runde Mittleid und Gute Besserung 

Liebe Grüße
Ago und Guido


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2012)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> UI das ist bitter  Gute Besserung!!!
> 
> schöne Bilder mal wie immer, die Cubeianer sind da sehr fleißig was die Bilder anbelangt.
> 
> Und nachdem Ihr mich so heiß auf die Berge gemacht haben fahr ich jetztin die Berge. Juhu!!!


 


Hmmwv schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!


 


Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Bärbel


 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung


 


Cortina schrieb:


> Ciao Bella...ääääh...Bärbel, auch von mir eine Runde Mittleid und Gute Besserung
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Ago und Guido


 
Danke schön


----------



## akisu (10. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ok ok, zur Strafe gibt es noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du bist so fies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich muss arbeiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und hab erst in 5 wochen urlaub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




machst du home office für mich und ich fahr für dich rad? ich mach auch fotos. versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2012)

Die Grippe kannste haben  Den Urlaub behalte ich


----------



## akisu (10. August 2012)

nein nein so war das nicht gemeint. deine grippe darfst du schön behalten. aber du hast über langeweile geklagt 
ich würde sofort aufs rad steigen


----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2012)

So schlecht scheint es dir ja nicht zu gehen...
Trotzdem Gute Besserung.


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2012)

Nö stimmt. Mit Aspirin lässt es sich eigentlich aushalten.


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2012)

Vor lauter Mitleid bin ich jetzt auch krank


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2012)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nö stimmt. Mit Aspirin lässt es sich eigentlich aushalten.


 
 Aspirin, Koffein, Koka.... ähh lassen wir das...
Gute Besserung! und allen Dank für die lobenden Worte.


----------



## andi_tool (10. August 2012)

Gute Besserung Bärbel 

Ich bin heute abend übrigens die heimischen Trails gefahren (Waldbadtrail, Hochbergtrail)


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2012)

Bärbel, setzt Dich ins Auto und komm her, wir legen Dich ne Stunde nach Jesolo an den Strand, bei den Temperaturen hier geht sogar Deine Grippe stiften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. August 2012)

grippe bei 40grad. guido, du hast schon bessere ideen gehabt. geh mal wieder in schatten....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> ..ich würde sofort aufs rad steigen


 
*An sich gar keine so schlechte Idee. *
*Das nennt sich im Wetterbericht "überwiegend freundlich mit gelegentlichen Schauern!" *




*Die gefühlten Temperaturen schwankten zwischen 13° - 23° - **tatsächlich waren es wohl gestern 19°-21°. *
*Ehe man das Schicksal unserer Bärbel teilt - *
*eine geheime "ich bleibe gesund Mischung" nach dem Rezept meiner Ur- Ur- Oma müterlicherseits angemischt....

 *
*und das Ganze dann der Unauffälligkeit halber in T- Shirtfarbe eingefäbt...ans Bike getan und ab kann es gehen!

*

*Einfach mal raus - abschalten und über Feld- und Flur in der Umgebung.*
*

*





*Aha - daher weht also der Wind....aber du kannst mir gar nix.*




*Ich habe ja meine "Schlumpfenspucke" in der Trinkflasche...*




*Gut für uns Biker  schlecht für die Autofahrer *
*Aber deswegen gleich den Satz Reifen da lassen - also **manche sind echt nicht Stress-Resistent. *
*Sollten mal ´ne Runde biken.  *
*

*

*Liebevoll gestalteter Verbindungsweg von Birnbaumsmühle nach Kliestow.*
*Sogar an eine Sitzgelegeheit wurde gedacht! *




*In so schöner Umgebung macht das biken richtig Spaß! *




*In Kliestow selbst konnte ich feststellen, dass die Feuerwehrleute auch nett zu Blumen sind.*




*Und im Ort noch ein wenig Kreuz und quer fahren - wobei das in Kliestow nicht zwingend Asphalt oder Pflaster heißen muss. *
*Hier ein Blick auf den Kliestower Kirchturm - der in der Umgebung stets als Orientierungspunkt herhalten kann.*




*Im Original war der Anblick schon ganz schön depressive Herbststimmung. *
*Zum Glück kommt es nicht ganz so rüber - nennen wir das Foto*
*daher nur "Abschied vom Hochsommer"! *




So Ihr Lieben - war wieder einmal richtig erholsam - da ich mich nicht nur auf die "Schlumpfenspucke" 
verlassen wollte, ging es noch schön heiß in die Wanne & Abend zum Grillen. 
Ich wünsche einige von Euch schaffen noch eine tolle Sonntags-Tour!
Bis die Tage.....

PS: Ich hoffe doch Bärbel ist wieder fit?!!


----------



## Bocacanosa (12. August 2012)

Spuri!

Ich hab heut ne Runde für die Wissenschaft gedreht. Daher stand Fahren und nicht knipsen im Vordergrund. Trotz allem 2 Bilder. 

Blick über Wittlich in Richtung Hunsrück:







Kornfelder gibts hier keine mehr. Nur noch Strohbetten.







Das wars schon für heute.


----------



## barbarissima (12. August 2012)

*Na bitte Spuri... und zum Schluss kam dann auch die Sonne wieder raus  Was lernst du daraus? Die Tour muss lang genug sein  Und mal ehrlich, die Wolken geben dem Ganze was richtig Wildromantisches 

*

* * * * *​ 
*Bärbel ist wieder einigermaßen fit und hat die Lokation gewechselt. Nachdem der Nen hier immer so schöne Bilder postet, dachte ich, ich schau auch mal bei den Ösis vorbei 

*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Österreichisch-Italienisches Grenzgebiet*
*



*

*Da fährt man stundenlang durch unberührteste Natur und dann.... Panzersperren 

*
*



*

*Und der dazu gehörige Bunker*
*



*

*Aber draußen ist dann wieder alles gut 

*
*



*

*



*

*Der darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen 

*
*



*


----------



## barbarissima (12. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Spuri!
> 
> Ich hab heut ne Runde für die Wissenschaft gedreht. Daher stand Fahren und nicht knipsen im Vordergrund. Trotz allem 2 Bilder.
> 
> Das wars schon für heute.


 
Du darfst statt dessen deine Herzwerte posten


----------



## andi_tool (12. August 2012)

nicht mal Panzersperren können ein Cube aufhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (12. August 2012)

Gestern Hometrail Nachwuchsförderung 





Da ist der Papa drauf , naja irgendwo ist er schon, sogar mit Fritzz 





Auf der Spitzmeilenhütte in den Flumser Berge waren wir zu Fuss, trotzdem Bilder da es sich auch zum biken anbieten würde 














Allen noch viel Spass am Sommer !!

Ride on !
Marco


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. August 2012)

Schöne Bilder hier!

@Bärbel bist den Plamor-Trail dann gefahren, den mag ich recht gern 

ich war heut auch mal wieder unterwegs:


----------



## barbarissima (12. August 2012)

*@Marco*
Neben dem Nachwuchförderbild finde ich Bild drei und vier hammermäßig  Das Bild vom Papa ist natürlich auch sensationell.....wenn man es im Fotoalbum anschaut und mehrmals "strg +" drückt 

*@ FR-Sniper*
Stellenweise bin ich den Plamorttrail mehr runter geeiert als gefahren  Den fand ich echt heftig  Aber er ist schon richtig schön 

BTW: Schöner Trail


----------



## Cortina (12. August 2012)

Supi Bärbel 

Dann bist Du ja morgen zu meinem Geburtstag bei Ago und mir, hast es ja jetzt vom Vinschgau nicht mehr weit


----------



## LaCarolina (12. August 2012)

marco_m schrieb:


> Gestern Hometrail Nachwuchsförderung
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ihr macht mich echt fertig mit Euren Bildern. Und Sommer will ich auch keinen mehr, wir haben hier heute über 40 Grad und weil der Terral bläst (heisser Föhnwind aus dem Norden) wirds auch nachts über 30 Grad bleiben.
Ich will jezt endlich Herbst und Regen


----------



## Cortina (12. August 2012)

Carolina, Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen, wir sitzen hier in der Pizzaria bei über 30 Grad 
Das schlimme, ab Mittwoch solls wieder wärmer werden


----------



## xerto (12. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Carolina, Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen, wir sitzen hier in der Pizzaria bei über 30 Grad
> Das schlimme, ab Mittwoch solls wieder wärmer werden



könnt ihr vielleicht via pn miteinander über eure hitze jammern, heulen und klagen?

ich hole mir jetzt erstmal ne schöne warme jacke bei 16 grad.


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Carolina, Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen, wir sitzen hier in der Pizzaria bei über 30 Grad
> Das schlimme, ab Mittwoch solls wieder wärmer werden



Ihr beide genießt mein volles Mitleid.  Ich fühle mit Euch. Es muß soooo grausam sein. 

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## LaCarolina (12. August 2012)

Es ist grausam. Aus der Sicht des bikens.
Hand aufs Herz, wer von Euch ist in der Lage, bei 42 Grad Steigungen von 10-18 % zu fahren? Die Wege sind knochentrocken und man kommt mit einer dicken Staubschicht nach Hause. Ich mache ab und an Nachttouren, ansonsten 
steht mein Cube nur rum und schaut mich traurig an 

Bei 16 Grad pack ich mir einfach ne Jacke ein und auf gehts


----------



## Beorn (12. August 2012)

Vor Kälte kann man sich schützen, vor Hitze nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (12. August 2012)

So zurück vom Pizza essen und zu Hause auf dem PC gibts auch die super schönen Bilder zu sehen 
Kompliment und mein Neid an alle Fahrer 

Würde auch gerne mal wieder aber bei der Hitze 

Anfang September sind wir im Vinschgau und ich freu mich schon auf den Plamort Trail 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. August 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Bei 16 Grad pack ich mir einfach ne Jacke ein und auf gehts


 Bei 16° ziehe ich die Jacke lieber an, mit dem Einpacken von Jacken bei Kälte habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Aber mal im Ernst - hier ist es schon reichlich frischlich....(gerade früh schon fast brrr).
Erfreut Euch noch etwas an der Wärme - und Nacht-Touren sind doch mal eine Alternative! 
Fotos? - Ich möchte doch wenigstens 1x in die leuchtenden Augen Deines sonst derzeit so traurigen Cubes blicken dürfen. 

@bärbel - man, dass Ding habe ich schon in der Biker-Bravo bewundert! 
Schon damals hat mich der Anblick und die Story dazu schaurig fasziniert!
Und nun bringst Du den hier so als echtes Privat- Foto! 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reschensee
Ich beneide Dich - wer weiss, wie lange der da noch so steht.
Ich will da auch hin - wenn es alles nur nicht so weit weg wäre.......
Alternativ könnten wir maximal in unseren Helene-See eine Kirche "reinbauen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das Getier kam auch sehr gut....ich nehme aber den Namen wegen der Allergiker jetzt nicht in den Mund.


----------



## Bearded_Pete (13. August 2012)

Huhu liebe Würfler,

dann traue ich mich mal auch hier rein 

Hier 2 Fotos vom Samstag bei mir um die Ecke, ja ich muss noch ein wenig üben, damit ich nicht immer so verkrampft ausschaue  Unter mir nen leckeres Cube LTD


----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

Hey Cereal82!

Das ist doch mal ein gekonnter Abgang! Respekt.


----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

*Hallo,

ich hatte ja bereits erwähnt dass wir für Samstag etwas mehr vor hatten. Der Kollege hatte am Sonntag noch einen Triathlon vor sich, daher haben wir weniger Höhenmeter gerissen. Die Strecke ging von Usingen über den Steinkopf zum Winterstein. Der Steinkopf (518 m ü. NN) ist die höchste Erhebung am östlichen Taunusrand auf ihm befindet sich ein Fernmeldeturm, ehemaliger US amerikansicher Funk-Turm. Der Winterstein ist eine vom Steinkopf etwa 1 km entfernte, 482 m hohe Erhebung, dort gibt es einen schönen Aussichtsturm. 

Wir haben übrigens den Limes-Wanderweg komplett als Trail genutzt. Das war sehr schön und anspruchsvoll zu fahren. *

*Wir sind um 9 Uhr morgens losgefahren, es war arg kalt "brrr". Außerdem war es irrsinnig staubig, meine Güte! Später musste entstaubt werden.

So hier einmal der Streckenverlauf (660 Höhenmeter aufgezeichnet)





Der erste Halt mit Blick auf das Usinger Becken (das hinten in der Mitte ist der gr. Feldberg):










Wir sind dann dem Limes-Trail entlang zur Kapersburg gefahren (altes Römerkastell):





Wer Cube fährt darf sich nicht einschränken:





Wo ist es nur?





Geschichtsstunde vor Ort:




Das ehemalige römische Limes-Kastell Kapersburg im Taunus gehört zu den am besten erhaltenen römischen Militäranlagen des Obergermanisch-Rätischen Limes. Es beherbergte den Numerus Nidensium, eine Hilfstruppe, die sich aus Bewohnern des nahe gelegenen Vicus Nida rekrutierte.

Hier sieht man das was vom Limes-Kastell übrig ist:





Ein Cube Fahrer kennt nur eine Richtung!





Was zum Teufel????





Weiter geht's den Limes Trail entlang: Kniffliges Stück!





Aber wenn man sich anstrengt:





Klappt es auch!:





Und weiter geht's:





Oben am Steinkopf angelangt.





Einen Cube Fahrer trifft man doch überall!:





Am Winterstein angekommen:





Über die Klippen gesprungen!





Auf die örtliche Beschilderung achten!





Blick zurück vom Winterstein auf den Steinkopf:





Der Blick in die Wetterau ist auch nicht übel, wenn es auch etwas diesig war:





Auf dem Rückweg nochmal die herrliche Natur in Augenschein genommen wußten wir jetzt schon was auf uns zukommt!





PUTZEN PUTZEN PUTZEN....

Nach gefühlten 2 Stunden mit Mikorfasertuch und Brunox-Spray:





Es lag ein Päckchen im Flur das ich dann gleich montiren musste:





 Mal schauen wie sich der Chain Guard V2 von Bionicon so macht.

Hier nochmal komplett:






Abschließend muss ich sagen es war unsere bislang schönste Tour, sie war nicht ganz so anstrengend wie die große Feldbergrunde aber der Teil des Limes Wanderweges mit den vielen Wurzeln und Hindernissen hat sehr viel Spass bereitet. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob in Zukunft dieser Weg noch offen bleiben wird (neues Forstwegegesetz) aber solange das noch geht werden wir dort häufiger fahren. Das nächste mal, wenn wir mehr Zeit haben würde ich gerne am Winterstein links den Single-Trail Richtung Rosbach herunterfahren. Das ist bestimmt auch spaßig.

*


----------



## xerto (13. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> *
> Das nächste mal, wenn wir mehr Zeit haben würde ich gerne am Winterstein links den Single-Trail Richtung Rosbach herunterfahren. Das ist bestimmt auch spaßig.
> 
> *



Nee isser er nicht. Vom steinkopf ist nur ein stück trail, dann endet er. danach ausschlieslich waldautobahnen.

besser ist ab winterstein richtung forsthaus und dann richtung bad nauheim.. supertrail 

oder zum römerturm dann richtung vogeltal, auch ein supertrail aber schwer zu fahren (steil und verblockt).


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> besser ist ab winterstein richtung forsthaus und dann richtung bad nauheim.. supertrail



Das stimmt (wenn das der ist, auf den Du uns mitgenommen hast) . Der macht Spaß.


----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Das stimmt (wenn das der ist, auf den Du uns mitgenommen hast) . Der macht Spaß.



Kann ich das irgendwo auf einer Karte sehen, oder istd as beschildert mit einem Zeichen, wir sind der Katze zum Winterstein hoch gefolgt, das hat gut geklappt.


----------



## xerto (13. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Das stimmt (wenn das der ist, auf den Du uns mitgenommen hast) . Der macht Spaß.



das isser...

den anderen bin ich noch nicht gefahren aber gelaufen. puuuu

steil und verblockt...aber ich habe jetzt besseren ellenbogen und knieschutz..

brauchen wir nicht mehr so oft bremsen 



probieren wir alles nach der platte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (13. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Kann ich das irgendwo auf einer Karte sehen, oder istd as beschildert mit einem Zeichen, wir sind der Katze zum Winterstein hoch gefolgt, das hat gut geklappt.



wir brauchen uns bloß zu verabreden und los gehts


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> *PUTZEN PUTZEN PUTZEN....Nach gefühlten 2 Stunden mit Mikorfasertuch und Brunox-Spray......*



 Sauber! Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur das Bike. 
Nur das Tarnen im Gelände bei gewissen Aktivitäten müsste  doch noch mal geübt werden.....


----------



## Bearded_Pete (13. August 2012)

Jau Turbo,

echt schöne Bilder! Glücklicherweise sind die Frostgesetze in NRW etwas lockerer  Nur einige Wanderer wissen das scheinbar nicht und motzen trotz rücksichtsvollem fahren. Naja einigen kann man es auch einfach nicht recht machen!


----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> wir brauchen uns bloß zu verabreden und los gehts



Na das machen wir doch! ! !


----------



## barbarissima (13. August 2012)

*@ Cereal82 *
Vergiss die Überei. Ich hatte ja nun schon sehr viel Zeit zum Üben und muss immer noch das meiste Bildmaterial vernichten, weil ich bergab fast immer ein s**dummes Gesicht mache 



*@Turbo-S*
Wieder mal ganz feine Bilder  
Kann es sein, dass in der Frankfurter Ecke die größte Dichte an Cubeforumspostern ist? Ich war zwar noch nie da (nur einmal zur IAA), aber den Feldberg und ein paar Trails erkenne ich mittlerweile auch so schon ganz gut


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ....Kann es sein, dass in der Frankfurter Ecke die größte Dichte an Cubeforumspostern ist?......


 Ja - denke Frankfurt mal zusammen genommen könnte das schon in etwa so hin kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ja - denke Frankfurt mal zusammen genommen könnte das schon in etwa so hin kommen....



 Der war gut Spuri. Auf das wir eine Bikestädtepartnerschaft zwischen Frankurt & Taunus und Frankfurt/Oder gründen.


----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2012)

.


----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Der war gut Spuri. Auf das wir eine Bikestädtepartnerschaft zwischen Frankurt & Taunus und Frankfurt/Oder gründen.



Ich hatte ja schon einmal erwähnt dass ich mal nach Frankfurt Oder muss!


----------



## akisu (14. August 2012)

frankfurt? wo liegt denn das?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> frankfurt? wo liegt denn das?


Sei nicht so geMain - Oder...ich komme mal vorbei.....



Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon einmal erwähnt dass ich mal nach Frankfurt Oder muss!


Muss?  Das erklärt einiges - freiwillig verirrt sich ja Keiner hier her....



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...Auf das wir eine Bikestädtepartnerschaft zwischen Frankurt & Taunus und Frankfurt/Oder gründen.


 
Das bedeutet doch aber nicht, dass die Anderen nicht eingeladen wären - oder? Ich würde die Alpen & die sonstigen Hügel vermissen.


----------



## akisu (14. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Sei nicht so geMain - Oder...ich komme mal vorbei.....


also muss ich nun noch gemainer sein damit du vorbeikommst? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich wohne allerdings im anderen frankfurt 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Das bedeutet doch aber nicht, dass die Anderen nicht eingeladen wären - oder? Ich würde die Alpen & die sonstigen Hügel vermissen.


die sind alle doof. die posten immer so blöde fotos mit ganz viel bergen. das sollte allgemein verboten werden. von so was bekommt man depressionen und so!


----------



## beuze1 (14. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel????



*Respekt, schon 20 Beiträge fast ohne Bilder. Dafür viel warme Luft um Frankfurt/Oder auch nicht. Gibts hier keinen mehr dem das auffällt oder sind alle so voller Harmonie vollgenullt das es schon egal ist.
Ich danke allen anderen die zum Thema Cube in Bewegung nix zu sagen hatten, und trotzdem geschwiegen haben 
*
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (14. August 2012)

*Na endlich Beuze  Wurde ja mal Zeit, dass der Harmonie hier im Forum Paroli geboten wird  Hoffe mal, du hältst jetzt mal länger durch und bringst ein bisschen Schwung in die Bude Gerne auch mit Bildbeiträgen  Dein alter Posten ist übrigens auch noch nicht wieder besetzt *


----------



## beuze1 (14. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Gerne auch mit BildbeitrÃ¤gen *





*Du meinst Bilder vom Biken??, im Ernst 
Meine Tour, Start in Schoppernau, zur Biberacher HÃ¼tte, Ischkarnei Alpeâ, Metzgertobelalpe, Buchboden, Faschina, Zafernalpe, Hinter&Vordere KiegbÃ¶dealpe nach Au.
60km/2500hm.*

*Biberacher HÃ¼tte








Trail zur Ischkarnei Alpe








Blick zurÃ¼ck zur HÃ¼tte




Trail ins Metzgertobel




Im Metzgertobel












Aufstieg zur Zafenalpe




Zafenalpe




Trail zur KiegbÃ¶dealpe
















Aus dem Hochtal




In den Dschungel




Und Ã¼ber einen wilden Steig nach Au.


*


.
*Geh jetzt gleich noch mal zum Biken raus, hab schlieÃlich neue Sachen zum Ausprobieren.

Neue Schuhe 





Helm & Lampe *




.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> ...die sind alle doof....die posten immer so blöde fotos mit ganz viel bergen..!


 Wenn man vom  spricht.......obwohl mir die Berge ganz gut gefallen! Also generell auf Fotos. Ob ich da mit den HM klar kommen würde?



beuze1 schrieb:


> Geh jetzt gleich noch mal zum Biken raus, hab schließlich neue Sachen zum Ausprobieren. Helm & Lampe


Zu viel Harmonie? Gut - hoffentlich verfährst Du Dich - so ein ganz klein wenig... ;-) 
Aber die Lampe sieht nicht wirklich so aus, als wenn sie Dich im Dunkeln stehen lässt! Viel Spaß!
Und danke für den ersten Bilderbeitrag.....seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit. Das man Dich auch immer erst einmal reizen muss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (14. August 2012)

Warum trägst du auf dem Trail? Und der Weg in den schaurig klingenden Metzgertobel sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, aber irgendwie dacht ich an Tobel immer an so was fast klammartiges in den Wald Gespültes.


----------



## barbarissima (14. August 2012)

*Lass die Bildbeiträge lieber wieder weg  Bei 60km und 2500hm kann ich mit meinem Suvretta Loop und dem Plamort Bildern einpacken *


----------



## Cortina (14. August 2012)

Genau Bärbel, geh mal lieber einpacken und schwing Dich in Deinen Corsa, Ago wartet nämlich immer noch auf Dich 

Beuze schöne Tour 

Wer ist am Freitag in MUC, Abendessen im Augustiner Biergarten?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (15. August 2012)

Hi Beuze,

die Tour würde ich mit Ach und Krach inzwei Tagen schaffen  Aber wenn ich mir die geilen Bilder so ansehe ..... kann man unterwegs auf einer der Hütten auch übernachten?


----------



## Zuckerschnute (15. August 2012)

*@Beuze*
*Super Bilder  Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen! Wie lange hast du gebraucht für die Tour?*


----------



## fatz (15. August 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> irgendwie dacht ich an Tobel immer an so was fast klammartiges in den Wald Gespültes.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobel


----------



## xerto (15. August 2012)

beuze nette tour 

und hübsche schühchen und lämpchen für deinen durchtrainierten body...

bringst ja die jungen zum staunen 

was wir alten so können


----------



## Turbo-s (15. August 2012)

Beuze... Das ist aber sehr fein! Die Lampe. Wow!


----------



## Turbo-s (15. August 2012)

Oh, habe ich einen Post ohne Bild gemacht? Oje... gleich werde ich gedissed und entfreundet... 

Ne Ne Ne... Wir hatten zwar gestern Einschulungstag (und mit uns die Eltern von den anderen 49.999 Erstklässlern auch) aber ich durfte abends nach der Nachmittäglichen Grill-Fress-Sauf-Orgie nochmal kurz rauf auf's bike.

Weit bin ich zwar nicht gekommen aber interssant war das rund herum im Taunus elendig viele Schafe auf der Strecke waren, habe mir dann erklären lassen dass es wohl einen Schäfer-Wettbewerb in der Region gibt. 

Nun ja...

Man muss kein Schaf sein um Cube zu mögen...








Die Viehcher waren aber auch neugierig!





Bild von mir..... ääähhh....





Okay, naja die Ähnlichkeit war ja auch frappierend. 






Und ein blödes Schaf gab es dann doch, ich habe nämlich erst zu hause bemerkt wo ich dann zwangsläufig durchgefahren bin... Schafs-Sch*** klebte am ganzen Rad und ich durfte wieder mal PUTZEN !!!

Hier nur mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt (das sieht klein aus, war aber überall). Grün und aromatisch duftend (mein Rad steht im Hausflur, da ging dann am Einweichen kein Weg vorbei)






So, hoffe ich durfte mit bildern posten, in MOTION war es ja.. Määäh Määäh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (15. August 2012)

*


Turbo-s schrieb:



			Ne Ne Ne... Wir hatten zwar gestern Einschulungstag (und mit uns die Eltern von den anderen 49.999 ErstklÃ¤sslern auch) aber ich durfte abends nach der NachmittÃ¤glichen Grill-Fress-Sauf-Orgie nochmal kurz rauf auf's bike.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hmm, bist somit der Ã¤lteste ErstklÃ¤ssler den ich je gesehen hab...



			
				beuze1 schrieb:
			
		


			Meine Tour, Start in Schoppernau, zur Biberacher HÃ¼tte, Ischkarnei Alpeâ, Metzgertobelalpe, Buchboden, Faschina, Zafernalpe, Hinter&Vordere KiegbÃ¶dealpe nach Au.
 60km/2500hm.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Was anderes hab ich nicht von Dir erwartet... 

Sehr, sehr schÃ¶ne Bilder, auch die von BÃ¤rbel...  

SchÃ¶nen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## beuze1 (15. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Lass die Bildbeiträge lieber wieder weg *



*och komm, einen noch..dann ist wieder gut bis zum Wochenende. *

*Sonntag, CH




1400 hm am Stück, und Sie lacht immer noch.




Nach der Kuppe öffnet sich der Blick.




Auf die imposanten Churfirsten.




Und ein 1200 hm Sinkflug kann beginnen.








Der Walensee.




Durchaus anspruchsvoll mit Ausblick, immer richtung Tal.




Immer noch gut 700 hm zu vernichten, da wird's einem richtig warm, Jacke aus und weiter.


*

*schön war's*
.
.


Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> kann man unterwegs auf einer der Hütten auch übernachten?


*Ja sicher, es gibt jede menge Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten auf dieser Tour*



Zuckerschnute schrieb:


> *Wie lange hast du gebraucht für die Tour?*


*Gute 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.*



OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Was anderes hab ich nicht von Dir erwartet...
> *


*Ja Du weißt ja, wenn ich erst mal auf dem Bike sitze..
*



xerto schrieb:


> was wir alten so können


*Hallo & überhaupt.. was heist hier wir alten.
Mich kannst Du damit ja nicht meinen, auch wenn Du jünger bist.*



Beorn schrieb:


> Warum trägst du auf dem Trail?


*Wenn Du mal nicht krank bist und es nicht Regnet,(da fährst Du ja nicht) können wir gern mal zusammen biken gehen und dann kannst Du es mir zeigen. Sonst gilt für mich: allein unterwegs-nicht Stürzen!! *

*Ich erwarte Eure Bilder...*
.


----------



## andi_tool (15. August 2012)

beuze, daß kann ich unterschreiben:

Sonst gilt für mich: allein unterwegs-nicht Stürzen!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Oh, habe ich einen Post ohne Bild gemacht? Oje... gleich werde ich gedissed und entfreundet...


 
Ach was- in Anlehnung an Deine Story - "Schwarze Schafe" findet man doch überall.... 
Mir haben Story & die Fotos jedenfalls gefallen & die Ähnlichkeit ist wirklich....aber daran ist nur das Schwarze um die Augen schuld. 
Noch ein Tipp: 
Nicht über jeden "Schei**" ärgern.....
PS: - Zu Deinem Helm habe ich mal ´ne Frage in den Talk gepostet. 

Beuze hat ja eine ordentliche Schippe "nachgelegt" - hat er also auch wieder aus dem Dunkel der Nacht nach Hause gefunden! 
Nicht das ich mich über die geposteten Fotos vermaulen will aber auf ein paar Bilder vom Nightride war ich schon neugierig....
Schade - dass beim 3. Foto die Autos etwas den natürlichen Anblick stören - denn das Bild mit den Rindviechern finde irgendwie besonders schön!
Der Himmel, die Steigung, den Straßenverlauf & die Position der Rinder zur Bikerin.... 

*Heute Mittwoch = max. Feierabendrunde in Motion...*
*Die Sonnenblumen in Richtung Lebus sind irgendwie alle durch...*




*Rechts und links Birnen-& Apfelbäume - geradeaus nach unten zur Oder*




*Eins meiner Lieblingsfleckchen Erde - nahe den Adonisröschenhängen mit Blick über die Oder nach Polen*




*Ein Stück weiter am Rastplatz eine ähnlich gute Aussicht in die gleiche Richtung - nach Osten.*




*Eigentlich kann man genau hier gut kurz pausieren - heute aber eher ungünstig - auf dem Zettel stand "Frische Farbe" *




*Weiter in Richtung Heimat - an den Hängen vorbei geht es da runter....*




*...und über die Brücke (kleiner Seitenarm der Oder) endlich auf die Oderauen / Oderwiesen.*
*Der kleine Staudamm rechts der Brücke aus Zweigen und Ästen*
*ist das nicht immer beliebte "Machwerk" des Bibers. *




*Erste "gewagte" Versuche zur Verbesserung der Infrastruktur für Biker. Werbe-/Hinweisschild mitten auf den Wiesen.*
*Guter Anfang - es kann ja dann nur Besser werden...*




*Während das Bike schon in der Sonne glänzt - wird in Villariba - nein auf dem Hügel noch mit dem Traktor gearbeitet. *
*Auch wenn das schlecht zu sehen ist......*




*....kann ich nicht mehr länger hinsehen & suche ich mir dann doch lieber ein lauschiges Feierabend-Abspann-Plätzchen...*




*Ja - hier kann doch die Biker-Seele mal richtig baumeln....*
*Was dem Einen die Berge ..... aber die wird ja in Zukunft keiner versetzen... Man nimmt halt - was man kriegen kann.*




*Nach dem Aufbruch waren die Zeichen der Stadt (Bildmitte 3 Hochhäuser, weiter rechts die Brauerei) leider wieder viel zu schnell in Sichtweite...*




Allen viel Spaß bei der kommenden Schönwetterphase. 
 Spuri


----------



## manurie (15. August 2012)

Heute erste Tour mit dem Cube AMS 100 hpa pro, sind dann als Testfahrt doch 45km und 1300hm geworden, leicht wars nicht, weil ich die Gegend nicht kannte und nach einer mtb-tauglichen Strecke suchte, die ich nur teilweise gefunden habe, war nicht wirklich geil. Im Saarland war ja heute Feiertag und ich bin als Monteur momentan da. Am WE in Wuppertal kann ich dann es krachen lassen auf meinem Hometrail. Positiv bemerkt, das Cube ist weniger flattrig wie das Hardtail, wendig und der Rahmen ist auch ein wenig kleiner, ich hab ein 16 Zoll bei einer Grösse von 174, passt komplett, ich fühle mich richtig wohl darauf

Saarbrücken-Dudweiler am Pfaffenkopf(da wars mtb-tauglich)


----------



## manurie (15. August 2012)

Da ist ja ein Hauch von Berg 




Bloss schnell hoch und Ausschau halten wo der Singletrail ist. 

Ich als gebürtiger Flachländer(Ostsee/Insel Usedom) habe alles was höher wie 5m ist für Berge gehalten, obwohl man auf Usedom auch gut MTB fahren kann, es gibt sogar richtige Steigungen mit mehr wie 10 Prozent, bloss nach maximal 50hm ist da Schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (15. August 2012)

@manurie: Viele Spaß mit dem AMS
@Spuri: Schöne Bilder  ... bau Dir schnell ein paar Downhillstrails in den Hügel und schon geht der erste Bikepark bei euch live. 
@Beuze: Geile Gegend wo Du warst . Bei mir sind es noch 3 Wochen und dann geht es auch ab in die Berge.
@Turbo-S: Immer schon waschen nach den Schafstouren . Du fährst ja richtig nette Strecken. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal am Feldberg irgendwann.


----------



## barbarissima (15. August 2012)

*@ORIAM*
Danke schön 





beuze1 schrieb:


> *och komm, einen noch..dann ist wieder gut bis zum Wochenende. *


*Dann will ich aber auch noch mal 

*




beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich erwarte Eure Bilder...*


 
*Vorab eine Warnung: Sollte einer von euch einen Abstecher zur Vallunghütte planen, nehmt was zu futtern mit! Die ist nämlich nicht bewirtet 

*

*Aber von Anfang an:*

*Mittwoch: A, I*
*Heute war in Italien und Österreich Feiertag. Da war eine gute Tourplanung besonders wichtig, wenn es kein Wandererslalom werden soll! Das Vallungtal bot sich an. Das ist nur zu Fuss oder mit Bike zu erreichen und FlipFlopträger scheitern vermutlich schon zu Beginn des Tals am Untergrund 

*

*Die ersten Kilometer und Hömis bringt man ganz locker auf Asphalt hinter sich. So richtig schön wird es dann im Rojental. *










*Am Übergang ins Vallungtal sind komischerweise noch erstaunlich viele Höhenmeter für die paar Kilometer übrig. Bestimmt hat sich da jemand vertan 

*
*Landschaft und Untergrund werden rauher und die Erkenntnis, dass das mit den Höhenmetern doch kein Fehler war 

*
*

*
















*Und etwa ein Kilometer vor dem Ziel und der Brotzeit, auf die ich mich schon seit geraumer Zeit freute, war da noch der Wanderer mit der Erklärung, dass am Ende des Tals lediglich eine Schutzhütte wartet 

 Na super, dann eben doch wieder Müsliriegel 

 und dann ab ins Tal 

*


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. August 2012)

@Bärbel:  ... das nenn ich doch mal Bilder zum Frühstück .


----------



## Turbo-s (16. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Turbo-S: Immer schon waschen nach den Schafstouren . Du fährst ja richtig nette Strecken. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal am Feldberg irgendwann.



Ja erkennen solltest Du mich ja mitllererweile.. Und mein Bike ist auch nicht gerade auf unaufällig getrimmt. Alternativ könntest Du mich noch in Rot-Weiss auf dem Rocky sehen, aber eher selten. Das ist zu hart, zu lang zu bockig.


----------



## akisu (16. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


>


da ist der main ja ganz schön breit


----------



## manurie (16. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Heute war in Italien und Österreich Feiertag. Da war eine gute Tourplanung besonders wichtig, wenn es kein Wandererslalom werden soll! Das Vallungtal bot sich an. Das ist nur zu Fuss oder mit Bike zu erreichen und FlipFlopträger scheitern vermutlich schon zu Beginn des Tals am Untergrund
> 
> *
> 
> *Die ersten Kilometer und Hömis bringt man ganz locker auf Asphalt hinter sich. So richtig schön wird es dann im Rojental. *


Ich hatte gestern auch Feiertag in Deutschland, also das Saarland feiert auch Mariä Himmelfahrt.  Hab auch ne Tour gemacht und das zum 1x mit einem Cube, bin morgens erst mit dem Schrauben fertig geworden. Aber es sind echt tolle Bilder von dir, ich plane mal für nächstes Jahr so eine Tour, da muss ich auch hin.


----------



## barbarissima (16. August 2012)

Aber vorsicht: Die Berge machen süchtig  Und je höher man kommt, desto süchtiger wird man 
Das AMS ist superschick  Aber in die Alpen nimmst du ja sicherlich das Helius mit, dass dann ja hoffentlich auch fertig ist


----------



## manurie (16. August 2012)

Ich bin jetzt schon süchtig.  Ich werde beide Bikes mitnehmen, wenn das Helius dann auch fertig ist und meine Fahrtechnik stimmt

Ich hab bis gestern ja geschraubt und war dann fertig, habe ne Tour gemacht um zu testen und auch um Routen zu testen, weil ich bin auf Montage und nicht zuhause, vorher bin ich mit dem Hardtail Flachstrecken am Firmenstandort gefahren, was absolut nichts bringt. Zur Erklärung, ich wohne in Wuppertal und die Firma sitzt in Saarbrücken, bin Monteur und bin öfters im Jahr mal wöchentlich in der Firma und habe direkt in der Firma eine Zweitwohnung und habe da nie einen Trainingstrail gefunden, war vielleicht zu faul, Wetter hat nicht gepasst, usw. Zuhause habe ich das ja. Jetzt ist das Bike fertig und ich bin Saarbrücken und kann das Bike garnicht auskosten, deshalb gestern die Tour um einen Trail zu finden. Den habe ich gefunden, nur weiter weg, ich muss da mindestens 15km über feingeschotterte Feld/Fahrradwege fahren, teilweise in der prallen Sonne, ist nicht wirklich geil. 

Deshalb habe ich mit heute spontan gedacht, pack das Bike ins Auto und fahr zum Trail. Ja mein Auto hat kein Klima und ich muss jedesmal das Vorderrad entfernen damit es reinpasst, ausserdem liegt noch Katzenstreu darin rum, den ich für meine Freundin mitgebracht habe und der Sack aufgeplatzt ist. Ein aus Bauchgefühl heraus, wir haben ja noch den Transporter der Firma, da passen massig MTBs rein, der hat auch Klima.

Mein Bauchefühl täuscht mich eigentlich nie, ich auf dem Trail und dann das:




Ratter, schepper beim bremsen, ja die Schraube war weg. Ich hatte bestimmt vergessen den IS200 Adapter richtig festzuziehen.

Aber ich hatte ja das Montageauto mit und ne einigermassen passende Schraube war schnell gefunden:










Und dann gings weiter, dank Bauchgefühl, weil ich mich fürs Firmenauto entschieden habe.

Und endlich dann einen Singletrail gefunden, hier am Einstieg:




Oh hab ich gedacht, so Pilzsammler haben einen schönen Pfad ins Gelände gelatscht.  Ich hätte mal lieber auf die Kurvenüberhöhung achten sollen, es waren MTBler, es war ein Trail mit Anspruch, mittelschwer, enge Kurven und Sprünge, ich bin da mehr schlecht wie recht runtergekommen.

Aber bin dann immer weitergefahren, ist ein Rundkurs mit mehreren Varianten und habe immer wieder neue Sachen endeckt, die echt Spass gemacht haben. Und heute war ein Tag, wo man gar nicht aufhören wollte, ich habs dann nach ca. 2,5h, 1200hm, 30km beendet, ich wäre gerne noch 20km weitergefahren, es gibt so Tage wo man kein Ende findet und Andere wo man sich quält.

So transportiere ich das Bike im Transporter:





Morgen ist Pause, ich hab nach Feierabend noch einen Aussentermin, schlafe dann ne Runde und werde ab ca. 21 Uhr nach Wuppertal fahren, weil Auto kein Klima hat und die Staus in NRW vorbei sind, bin dann nach Mitternacht in Wuppertal. Morgens früh aufstehen und ab 8.00 Uhr im Wald auf meinem heissgeliebten Hometrail, da freue ich mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## iJoh (16. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin noch relativ neu hier und stelle mich kurz vor. Ich fahre erst seit 3 Monaten MTB bzw. überhaupt wieder Rad. 

Momentan bin ich für einige Zeit beruflich in Österreich. Irgendwie konnte ich es nicht lassen und habe nun ein MTB mitgenommen. 

Gestern war ja bundesweiter Feiertag hier und so bin ich spontan in Richtung Mühlkreis (Oberösterreich) gefahren. Dort bin ich die Donau - Bergrunde gefahren. Und die hatte es in sich: 80 km mit 2000 hm. Da war ich gestern ganz schön platt, zu mal gestern die Sonne stark und heiß geschienen hat. Einen leichten Sonnenbrand an den Oberschenkeln/Waden habe ich mir auch geholt.

Aber es war eine nette Runde, zunächst ging es durch die Dörfer, dann zur Donauschlinge, runter zur Donau, kurz den Donauradweg entlang und wieder von 280 auf 900m rauf. Die Landschaft ist recht hügelig und am Schluss geht es nochmal richtig zur Sache. Es ging durch Wiesen, Wald und einige Schotterwege, kaum Asphalt. Es waren einige coole Trails dabei.
Für das dass ich erst seit kurzem fahre, bin ich aber ganz zufrieden.

Ich habe mein neues Cube Sting 2010 mitgenommen, bin mit dem Bike bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, obwohl ich ja bedenken wegen den vielen negativen Berichte hatte. Die ersten 300km sind ohne Probleme verlaufen.

Hier einige Bilder:






So geht es los










Donauschleife, es geht bald runter und auch wieder ordentlich hoch





An der Donau 





Mein Sting





Langsam geht es hoch





Ausblick





Pause





Weiter auf 900m





Höchster Punkt





Rückrunde
















PS: Konnte mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich den Schutz für das Verdrehen des Lenkers am Oberrohr anklebe, daher nur mit Kabelbinder gesichert, für den Autotransport ist es sicher nicht dumm, optisch finde ich es nicht gut.


----------



## manurie (16. August 2012)

Super Tour, super Landschaft, super Wetter. 

Den letzten Sonnenbrand an den Oberschenkeln hatte ich beim Rafting in der Türkei vor über 10 Jahren, Wasser kalt und Sonne strahlte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (17. August 2012)

Schöne Bilder und ne gute Tour

Topomobbing von feinsten


----------



## Turbo-s (17. August 2012)

@manurie: 





Das war ja wie such den Fehler, ich hab's erst gar nicht geschnallt. Wow also die Schraube dass die sich von selbst rausdreht ist schon selten. Aber gut gelöst. Und der Transporter sieht doch ordentlich aus. Wir qälen uns immer mit so einem Pups-Audi

*@iJoh.* Klasse Bilder, schöne Tour, dafür dass Du erst seit langen wieder Rad fährst gleich ein Sting! Wow, Respekt. Gute Wahl. 

Was ist das für ein Graues Teil am Oberrohr von Deinem sting iJoh? 

Oh... Hab ich Bilder vergessen?


----------



## Turbo-s (17. August 2012)

Bevor jetzt der Böse Bildergott über mich herfällt lieber gleich noch mal die Feierabendtour von Gestern bebildern.

Mein GPS ist ausgefallen daher hier mal die handgemalte Tour nachgezeichnet.

Das "A" Ist das Pfadfinderzentrum Donnerskopf im Taunus. Ich weiß noch nicht für was der Funkmast da ist.






Wir sind erst rüber zum Hattsteinweiher gefahren, ein kleines Naherholungsgebiet.





Hier der Funkturm am Pfadfinderzentrum.





Ein schöner Panoramablick in die Landschaft (das muss bei Eschbach kurz vor den Klippen gewesen sein):





An den Eschbacher Klippen wurde ein Film gedreht. Wir haben das CREW-ZELT gefunden, aber keine Crwew.... wie ausgestorben!:





Später im Wald dann die Auflösung, die haben irgendwas in den Bäumen gedreht:





Tja, ins Kino kommen wir deswegen jetzt wohl nicht.


----------



## iJoh (17. August 2012)

Danke für die netten Kommentare, es freut mich, wenn die Bilder gefallen. Fotografieren ist das andere Hobby von mir, auch so ein Fass ohne Boden . Nur während dem Radfahren habe ich da nicht so den Sinn, denke mir immer, nicht schon wieder anhalten, lieber vorwärts kommen.

@manurie: Ich bin hellhäutig, hätte ich mir denken können. Gesicht habe ich eingecremt, die Schenkel viel zu spät, es sah aber wilder aus, als es jetzt ist.

@Turbo-s: Auch ne nette Gegend. Solche Heuballen fehlen noch in meiner Fotosammlung, muss ich mal schöne suchen gehen.
Diese silberne Teile sind wohl ein Prellschutz für das Verdrehen vom Lenker. Hatte die nur provisorisch dran, dachte mir ist vielleicht gut für den Autotransport. Aber meine Bremshebel und Schalthabel stoßen nicht an das Oberrohr, wenn ich den Lenker verdrehe. Die Teile waren beim Bike dabei und kann man ankleben, die sind sogar aus Alu.

Übrigens ein Reaction GTC habe ich auch noch. Das liegt aber dran, weil ich Pendler bin und ich kein Auto habe und man bei der Bahn die Räder nur in den Bummelzügen mitnehmen kann. Das war mir zu blöd und in eine Tasche packen wollte ich es auch nicht. Daher noch das Sting. Dachte mir ein Hardtail und Fully ergänzen sich gut.
Das Reaction GTC ist wirklich super, ich mag die sportliche Sitzposition, das niedrigere Gewicht und den absolut steifen Antritt den Berg hoch. Werde in ein paar Monaten mal Bilder machen, wenn ich es wieder sehe und fahren kann.

Ich bin zwar MTB Anfänger, treibe aber ziemlich Ausdauersport. Bin aufs Rad umgestiegen, weil mein Fuß Probleme beim Joggen macht, leider. Beim Radfahren ist alles OK, die Belastung ist ganz anders. Ich bedauere es sehr, dass ich gerade nicht mehr joggen kann. Wollte dieses Jahr Marathon laufen. Zuvor war ich bei 5x15km bei 500hm die Woche (70km / 2500m Anstieg).

Die Muskeln fürs Radfahren bauen sich so langsam auf. Leider kann ich momentan nicht regelmäßig trainieren, das ärgert mich. Mit dem Reaction bin ich bis vor kurzem 5x 35-50 km bei 600-1500hm die Woche gefahren, mehr ist als Feierabendrunde nicht drin. Muss schon sagen das MTB fahren ist zeitintensiv. 2-4 Stunden sind mal locker weg. Wartungsarbeiten muss man auch ab und an mal machen.
​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. August 2012)

iJoh schrieb:


> ...Bin aufs Rad umgestiegen, weil mein Fuß Probleme beim Joggen macht, leider. Beim Radfahren ist alles OK, die Belastung ist ganz anders....


 Höre ich auch nicht zum Ersten mal...geht leider Vielen so! 
Aber sei froh, dass Du nun MTB fahren kannst - wirst viele schöne Gegenden kennen und lieben lernen. 
Und wenn Du etwas pausiert hast mit dem Laufen - geht es meist auch wieder. 
Allerdings ist die "Mischung" mit MTB weiterhin empfehlenswert.



iJoh schrieb:


> ... Muss schon sagen das MTB fahren ist zeitintensiv. 2-4 Stunden sind mal locker weg. Wartungsarbeiten muss man auch ab und an mal machen...


 Das wiederum ist der größte und neben der Ineffektivität im Vergleich zum Laufen fast schon einzige Nachteil. 
Aber wie oben gesagt - kommt man als Ausgleich dafür meist weiter rum....."Alles Gute ist nie beisammen." - kennst ´de ja. 
Viel Freude am biken und Deinem Fuß gute Besserung. 

Heute war ja die Hitzewelle angesagt - da Cortina & LaCarolina die Sonne zu uns "durchgereicht" haben.
Zum Glück war ich schon um 08.00 Uhr so ausgeschlafen - dass es gegen kurz vor 09.00 Uhr losging......
die Mädels ins Wasser (Schwimmhalle) & Papa auf´s Bike. 

*Fette Entengrütze auf dem Feuerlöschteich in Kliestow - *
*da muss man schon 2x hinsehen um den Teich zu finden. *




*Am gleichen Ort - der Baum fasziniert mich regelmäßig - *
*gerade nachher im Herbst wirkt er dann noch Feuer-Rot*
*

*

*Über den bekannten Mais-man-kann-mich-nur-noch-von-Oben-sehen Weg.....*




*Gelangte ich alsbald wieder zur "Alten Eisenbahnbrücke" und fuhr am Gut "Wilhelmshof" vorbei!*
*Dort warteten in der Morgenfrische zahlreiche Rinder & auch die Tiere, dessen Name und Abbild hier mitlerweile verpöhnt sind. *
*Daher habe ich diese Vierbeiner nicht abgelichtet und sie bleiben heute unerwähnt...*




*Diese fleißge, hübsche, junge Landfrau auf ihrem Traktor holte die Heuballen ab - um sie an einem Punkt abzulegen.*
*Ich sah die Frau von Nahem - Ihr seht den Traktor von Weitem!*
*Tja - wer nicht so früh raus kommt....*




*Am Hof vorbei - runter gesaust in die Senke - scharfe Linkskurve...da ist es, das Tal der toten Bäume hat nichts an Reiz eingebüsst. *
*War lange nicht hier.*




*Um so schöner - dass es immer noch so faszinierend ist. *




*In Wulkow ist am Wochenende Parkfest - die Festzelte standen schon.*
*Aber auch zahlreiche Baumstämme als Sitzgelegenheit.*
*Gut - die Nummer hätte bei Olympia vermutlich nicht gereicht. *




*Spinne am Morgen - vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen. *




*Der Teich am UFO in Morgendlicher Ruhe*




*Noch so ein Frühaufsteher - na gut jetzt war es schon fast 10.00 Uhr. Also Frühstückszeit!*




*"Mein Schleichweg" zu den Booßener Teichen wird wohl auch nicht mehr genutzt?*
*Alles verwildert - hach, wenn man nicht alles Selber macht. *




*Hier ein guter "Beweis", dass das menschliche Auge durch Nichts zu ersetzen ist.*
*Eigentlich sah ich hier 2 Schwaneneltern mit 3 noch halb Grauen "Schwanenjungen" am Ufer gegenüber. *
*Kommt einfach nicht rüber! *




*Eine Kuriosität ist aber sogar durch das Objektiv einzufangen.*
*Und da wundert sich die Bahn über Verspätungen. *




o. k. - nach der Weiche ins Nichts wundere ich mich heute über gar nicht mehr! Die Hitze ist in der Tat angekommen..
.und wir dürfen gleich zum abendlichen Grillen 60 km weit aufbrechen. 



Morgen früh sind dann 5 von 6 Samstagsgrillveranstaltungen geschafft.
Die nächste (letzte) bekomme ich auch noch rum, wobei ich mich auch auf Diese freue!
- bis dahin wird aber sicher noch unter der Woche gebikt! 
Euch Allen ein tolles Wochenende.


----------



## Asko (18. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Noch so ein Frühaufsteher - na gut jetzt war es schon fast 10.00 Uhr. Also Frühstückszeit!*



Wie hat der Vogel denn geschmeckt   

Schöne Tour


----------



## beuze1 (18. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> da muss man schon 2x hinsehen



*Es tut mir echt ein wenig leid, aber die Landschaftsbilder "öden" mich ein bisschen an und ich find's etwas fade da oben. Du kannst ja nichts dafür, aber etwas mehr (freundliche) Rücksicht auf uns Alpenbewohner würde ich schon erwarten dürfen.
*




barbarissima schrieb:


> *Dann will ich aber auch noch mal*


*
Hammer Bilder, und Dein unverwechselbarer Stil (FlipFlopträger scheitern vermutlich schon zu Beginn des Tals) Deine Touren zu beschreiben machen Dich zurecht zur Großmeisterin der Tourenfotografie *


*heiß&durstig ist es heute..*




.
.


----------



## manurie (18. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> @manurie:
> Wir qälen uns immer mit so einem Pups-Audi


Mit Firmentransporter ist immer easy, weil viel Platz, selbst wenn Montagematerial drin ist, aber in meinem Mitsubishi Colt(1996) muss ich auch die Rückbänke umklappen und das Vorderrad des Bike und Sattelstütze entfernen, damit es komplett reinpasst.


----------



## manurie (18. August 2012)

iJoh schrieb:


> @manurie: Ich bin hellhäutig, hätte ich mir denken können. Gesicht habe ich eingecremt, die Schenkel viel zu spät, es sah aber wilder aus, als es jetzt ist.


Ich hab da Erfahrungen vom Job her, ich montiere Sonnenschutzanlagen und bin im Gesicht und Armen schon im Mai braun wie ein Neger, weil ich immer auf der Sonnenseite bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (18. August 2012)

Hab heute mein AMS 100 pro hpa entjungfert auf meinem Hometrail, weil der Vorbesitzer es wahrscheinlich nie getan hat, das Bike hat ausgesehen wie Sau und ich auch, bin heute morgen um ca. 8.00 Uhr los, weil noch kühl, bin 46km, 1500hm und ca. 3,5 h unterwegs gewesen, war ne geile Tour, ich hab wieder neue Trails entdeckt die aufwärts und abwärts schwierig waren, ich finde selbst auf dem Hometrail was Neues immer wieder. Anschliessend habe ich das Bike gewaschen an ein SB-Auto-Waschanlage. Meine Freundin sollte auch mal mein Bike sauber sehen

Das Bike war nur so verschlammt, weil mein so geliebter Singletrail so verschlammt ist, dank der Hitze/Trockenheit konnte ich die 2 Schlammlöcher voll durchfahren und habe mich und das Bike komplett vollgesaut.

Bilder kann ich am Montag liefern.

Morgen fahre ich noch früher, da steht um 7.00 der Termin.


----------



## beuze1 (18. August 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Hab heute mein AMS 100 pro hpa entjungfert



*Du bist bestimmt ein ganz toller Hecht, aber könntest Du Deine alleinunterhaltung hier bitte lassen. Wenn es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte unterhalten sich hier vornehmlich Menschen mit Liebe zu ausgedehnten Touren die anhand zahlreicher Bilder dokumentiert werden. Dein sicher bester Firmenwagen der Welt intressiert nicht wirklich.


*


----------



## iJoh (18. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Höre ich auch nicht zum Ersten mal...geht leider Vielen so!
> Aber sei froh, dass Du nun MTB fahren kannst - wirst viele schöne Gegenden kennen und lieben lernen.
> Und wenn Du etwas pausiert hast mit dem Laufen - geht es meist auch wieder.
> Allerdings ist die "Mischung" mit MTB weiterhin empfehlenswert.
> ...



Es macht mir ja auch einen riesen Spaß, sonst hätte ich nicht schon zwei Bikes. Das stimmt, man kommt viel weiter. Aber es ist eine ganz andere Belastung, auch von der Anstrengung. 
Zum Zeitbedarf: Beim Joggen war ich nach 1,5-2 Stunden fertig, inklusive umziehen und duschen. Und die Laufschuhe kann man überall mit hinnehmen, gerade wenn man geschäftlich unterwegs ist. 



manurie schrieb:


> Ich hab da Erfahrungen vom Job her, ich montiere Sonnenschutzanlagen und bin im Gesicht und Armen schon im Mai braun wie ein Neger, weil ich immer auf der Sonnenseite bin.


Heute habe ich aufgerüstet und Sonnencreme für Kinder genommen 

Ich hatte heute einen super Tag. Bin heute nach Steyr gefahren und habe mir erstmal die wirklich wunderschöne Stadt angesehen. Heute hat mich die Fotografitis gepackt und habe bis gerade aussortiert.
Dann bin ich hoch zum Damberg und Schwarzberg an den Rand der Kalkalpen. Das war wirklich eine tolle Tour mit super Aussichten. Zuerst ging es ein Stück auf Asphalt, Schotter, Waldboden und ziemlichen steilen Singletrails.
Die Tour war nur klein (30km 1000hm), die war aber grandios. In die Gegend muss ich nochmal hin. Diesmal dann aber gleich ein Stück weiter rein zu den Kalkalpen, aber dann ist es besser einmal zu übernachten. Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Tour in den Kalkalpen?

Das ist mal ein hübscher Start





Steyr





Steyr





Sieht schon mal gut aus





Steyr Umgebung





Steyr Umgebung





Vielleicht hilfts, schaden kanns ja nicht 





Auf ca. 700m nach dem Singletrail





Aussicht I





Aussicht II





Aussicht III





Aussicht IV





Und das ganze mal als Panorama, das ist für mich der Grund warum man hochfährt





Und wieder unten





@beuze1: Hoffe, dass ich Deinen Ansprüchen genügen konnte. Mit Deinen schönen Touren kann ich nicht mithalten, bin erst Anfänger und eigentlich nur Hausrunden gefahren. Für mich ist das Bike primär Sportgerät. Aber so langsam entwickele ich Spaß dran. Vielleicht mache ich nächstes Jahr mal einen Bike Urlaub.


----------



## beuze1 (19. August 2012)

iJoh schrieb:


> @beuze1: Hoffe, dass ich Deinen Ansprüchen genügen konnte.



*Wenn Du mir versprichst, Dich bei den Landschaftsaufnahmen etwas zu zügeln, und Dein Bike mehr in die Kompositionen mit einbeziehst, sage ich JA und wir können noch gute freunde werden.
*


----------



## idworker (19. August 2012)




----------



## Silvermoon (19. August 2012)

Finde ich echt schade, dass hier Beiträge aus dem "Flachland" scheinbar "anöden". Wenn hier nur noch Beiträge aus den höher gelegenen Regionen mit diversen Bergpanoramen gezeigt werden dürfen, dann - sorry - finde ich dieses sehr traurig!
Es kann niemand was dafür, wenn er in einer flachen Region lebt und dennoch schaue ich mir Bildbeiträge von Spuri beispielsweise gerne an, weil dahinter sehr viel Herzblut steckt, wie er seine Gegend präsentiert. 
Das nicht jeder ein phänomenales Alpenpanonrama vor der Haustür hat, sollte doch hier kein Problem darstellen. Jede Gegend hat ihren Reiz und ihre schönen Seiten und wenn diese hier mit Witz und Charme repräsentiert werden, empfinde ich dies nicht als öde!
Das möchte ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal loswerden, aber über diese "anödende" Aussage habe ich mich echt geärgert! 

Wenn hier wirklich schon nach Gegend "zensiert" wird, finde ich das schon sehr anmaßend!

So, und jetzt ist hier wieder Raum für schöne Tourenbilder, egal, aus welcher Gegend sie stammen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (19. August 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Wenn hier nur noch Beiträge aus den höher gelegenen Regionen mit diversen Bergpanoramen gezeigt werden dürfen, dann - sorry - finde ich dieses sehr traurig!



*Hi Silvermoon, da hast Du mich aber gänzlich falsch verstanden. Es geht nicht darum wer die höchsten Gipfel fotografiert, und ich bin sehr dafür, dass jeder sein Revier im besten licht hier zeigen darf, unabhängig davon, wo das auch liegen mag. Das dabei sehr gute Geschichten, Bilder, Eindrücke heraus kommen beweisen mehr als 2000 Beiträge im früheren Zeigt her und jetzt im Motion Fred. Jörg, Guido, Sepi, Bärbel, Mario, Nen,und viele viele andere beweisen das mit jedem beitrag.

Aber so was,








ist doch mehr als Öde und beleidigen meine Augen.*


----------



## Silvermoon (19. August 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Es tut mir echt ein wenig leid, aber die Landschaftsbilder "öden" mich ein bisschen an und ich find's etwas fade da oben. Du kannst ja nichts dafür, aber etwas mehr (freundliche) Rücksicht auf uns Alpenbewohner würde ich schon erwarten dürfen.
> *




@ beuze

...weiß jetzt nicht, was es an dieser Aussage falsch zu interpretieren gibt 	

Ich finde es trotz allem schade, wenn sich hier jemand angeödet fühlt und manche Bildbeiträge als Beleidigung seiner Augen ansieht 
Zweifelsohne, und da gebe ich dir Recht, sind im diesem Thread immer ganz tolle Tourenberichte drin. Egal, ob aus dem Urlaub, der ausgedehnten Tour in der eigenen Gegend oder der stinknormalen Hausrunde.... 
Das nicht alle Fotos den Betrachter vom Hocker hauen, mag schon sein, aber für denjenigen, der sie einstellt, sind sie ein Teil seiner Tour und seines Tourenerlebnis, welche(s) er/sie mit uns teilen möchte. 
Empfinde es als sehr kränkend sich dem gegenüber so zu äußern.
Das wollte ich nur mal angesprochen habe...

Mag sein, dass du das nicht so gemeint hast wie es beispielsweise bei mir ankam. Aber manchmal macht der Ton die Musik und ein Augenzwinkern könnte solche Aussagen - wie oben zitiert - entschärfen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. August 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Wie hat der Vogel denn geschmeckt


 So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen! Der war gut! 



Asko schrieb:


> Schöne Tour


 


Silvermoon schrieb:


> ..dennoch schaue ich mir Bildbeiträge von Spuri beispielsweise gerne an, weil dahinter sehr viel Herzblut steckt, wie er seine Gegend präsentiert. ..


 
Danke.



Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...Mag sein, dass du das nicht so gemeint hast wie es beispielsweise bei mir ankam....


.... es kam nicht nur bei Dir so an! 
Ich gebe zu - ich konnte auch nicht gleich den vermeintlichen Smiliey daran / darin erkennen.
Zumal mit den "aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Fotos" noch "nachgelegt" wurde.
Aber um den Fred hier nicht weiter zu belasten - gehen wir mal eben in den Cube Talk. 
Dann können hier weitere "öde" Berg- und / oder Flachlandbilder folgen.


----------



## manurie (19. August 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Finde ich echt schade, dass hier Beiträge aus dem "Flachland" scheinbar "anöden".


Och im Flachland kann man auch geile Touren fahren, ich stamme selbst von der Ostsee(Insel Usedom). Da sind von der Eiszeit noch paar Hügel übriggeblieben. Aber Flachland ist auch geil, da gibt es viele Wurzeln, naturbelassener Waldboden und eigentlich kein Schotter.

Hab im Mai zuletzt dort ne Tour gemacht mit 16% Steigungen, ja sowas gibt es dort und selbst Singletrails kann man dort bergab und berghoch fahren. Im Oktober bin ich wieder dort.

Bin allerdings auch froh, mit dem Mountainbike im Bergischen Land oder Saarland zu fahren, gibt am Stück mehr Höhenmeter und dementsprechend bergrunter.

Ich war dies Jahr in der Nähe von Cloppenburg an der Thüsfelder Talsperre, da gibt es einen Weg um die Talsperre, mit dem Hinweis naturbelassener Weg, echt geil, viele Wurzeln und lockerer Sand, machte echt Spass. Wie auch in Berlin(Tegel/Tegelort), kaum im Busch, Trampelpfade gefunden, die hoch und runter gingen.

Für mich müssen es nicht die Alpen sein um MTB zu fahren, man hat woanders genauso viel Spass, bloss die Fotos bringen das nicht immer so gut rüber.


----------



## homer.buddy (19. August 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Für mich müssen es nicht die Alpen sein um MTB zu fahren, man hat woanders genauso viel Spass.


----------



## andi_tool (19. August 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


>



Schwäbische Alb?


----------



## manurie (19. August 2012)

Gestern auf dem Hometrail, kurzer Zwischenstopp an der Wupper:




Von dort aus gings wieder hoch und weiter, es war kaum 1/3 der Tour erledigt.

Heute:




Austieg Singletrail, durch den Bach kann man als Krönung noch durchfahren, mache ich aber selten. Hatte heute auch nen Platten, eben sofort platt, weil ich von der Sonne in den Schatten gefahren bin und komplett übersehen habe, dass dort nen Stein ist der 15 cm in die Höhe ragte, Hinterrad hatte dann nen Snakebite, den Schlauch kann ich auch wegwerfen. Also Ersatzschlauch drauf und weiter. Bin auch schon früh los, wegen der Hitze und der kommenden Verstopfung von Hunden im Wald, der Fahrradweg zurück war auch verstopft, also ich war fertig und begenete Denen, die meinten früh anzufangen.  Ab 6.30 Uhr unterwegs  zu sein ist geil, man ist allein und wen man dann trifft ist aus ähnlichen Gründen wie man selbst unterwegs.


----------



## OIRAM (19. August 2012)

*So, war heut mit meinem Bikefreund im nördlichsten Teil des Hochsauerlandkreises, bei freundlichen 36 °C ne nette Runde drehen.





hier an der Staumauer des Möhnesee...





nee, es ist noch zu kalt, um da rein zu springen... 





mist, hätten wir uns doch mal abgekühlt, nun ist schon zu weit weg...





also, fahrn wir mal weiter, wolll Gerrit...





hier rein... 





ohhh, hier ists gut... und auch das CUBE Shirt wird gern getragen... 





nochmal Danke... Guido und Cube... 

so, die Tour ist beendet und hat ne menge Schweiß gefordert... 





hat Spaß gemacht und der Gerrit hat sich als Bike - Neuling echt super geschlagen... 





Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## iJoh (19. August 2012)

Habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich hier noch was reinstellen soll oder ich es lassen soll. Ich versuchs nochmal, sollte es unerwünscht sein, war es das letzte mal.

Ansonsten wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Auch im Flachland kann es tolle Strecken geben, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Für mich ist das Bike ein Arbeitsgerät das unauffällig seinen Dienst tun soll. Genauso wie meine Kamera. Entweder ich fahre für die Fitness, das nehme ich keine Kamera mit und mach auch keine Pause. Oder ich suche mir eine Strecke die landschaftlich schön ist und dann mache ich auch viele Fotos von der Landschaft.
Deswegen ist das Bike auch nicht das zentrale Fotomotiv. Ich weiß das Thema lautet Cube in Motion.
Da ich bis jetzt immer allein unterwegs bin, mache ich auch keine Selbstporträts und mit Fotos während dem fahren wird es schwierig , außerdem habe ich keine Kamera im Format Hosentasche, muss immer aus dem Rucksack holen.

OK, zurück zum Thema, habe heute mal einen Hausberg erkundet, 35km 1000 hm.
War ganz lustig, plötzlich war ich im militärischen Sperrgebiet. Wollte eigentlich durch den Wald, das habe ich aber besser nicht gemacht. Und Häuserkampf wollte ich auch nicht üben. Wäre ein cooles Bild, icauf dem Schild steht aber fotografieren verboten, nicht dass der Forumbetreiber Probleme bekommt.

*Los geht es aufgrund den Temperaturen beim See, da habe ich erstmal gevespert. Auf dem Rückweg werde ich eine Runde schwimmen. (Den See sieht man gerade nicht, habe mich in den Schatten geflüchtet).
*






*Also schön brav der Asphaltstraße entlang und nicht durch das militärische Sperrgebiet und dann in den öffentlichen Wald. Der Weg war eher schlecht. Auch am Rand war es oft sehr eng und der Mitte kaum zu fahren. Es wurde dann aber besser, viel Geschwindigkeit war aber die meiste Zeit nicht drin.
*





*Der lange Anstieg ist gleich geschafft
*





*Raus aus dem Wald und da ist er - der Heuballen 
*





*Aussicht auf den Industriepark. Gleich gehts schön runter, reicht aber auch bei der Hitze heute.
*





*Das Cube schaut sich auch mal den Stahlpark an
*





*Zum Glück ist etwas grün da, sonst wäre es sehr öde.
*





*Da glänzt das Sting
*





*Und zurück zum See und ab in den See 
*
So, diesmal war auf 50% der Bildern mein Cube.


----------



## manurie (19. August 2012)

iJoh schrieb:


> *Auch am Rand war es oft sehr eng und der Mitte kaum zu fahren. Es wurde dann aber besser, viel Geschwindigkeit war aber die meiste Zeit nicht drin.
> *


Geiles Bild. 
Mit nem MTB jagt man keine Geschwindigskeitsrekorde, man muss den Pfad nur durchfahren und Spass dabei haben, ansonsten kann man sich auch Rennrad kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (19. August 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Du bist bestimmt ein ganz toller Hecht, aber könntest Du Deine alleinunterhaltung hier bitte lassen. Wenn es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte unterhalten sich hier vornehmlich Menschen mit Liebe zu ausgedehnten Touren die anhand zahlreicher Bilder dokumentiert werden. Dein sicher bester Firmenwagen der Welt intressiert nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> *


Ich habe erst jetzt die Kritik an meinen Beiträgen gelesen, wer bist du eigentlich? Der sich erlaubt ein Thema anhand deines Geistes vorzubestimmen. Bist du der Guru oder was?

Was ich hier reinposte, entspricht meiner Stimmungslage und das was ich erlebt habe und da möchte ich auch Andere dran teilhaben lassen, wer nichts dazu schreiben möchte, lässt es oder kritisiert es. Ich bin nicht dein Therapeut der dein Handeln zu bewerten hat.


----------



## OIRAM (19. August 2012)

*


manurie schrieb:



			wer bist du eigentlich? Der sich erlaubt ein Thema anhand deines Geistes vorzubestimmen. Bist du der Guru oder was?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ha, ha, da hast Du den Nagel voll auf den Kopf getroffen.
Ich würd mal behaupten der beuze ist sowas wie das Gründungmitglied hier...
Er ist n echt total entspannter, geiler Typ, sowas von locker und absolut cool... 
Er hat hier das Prädikat "Bilderpolizei" völlig zu recht...

Und nun entspannt Euch mal... versucht was nettes, nicht langweiliges und nicht zu ausgedehntes und immer gleiches zu posten.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. August 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Bist du der Guru oder was?



Ja, das ist er 



manurie schrieb:


> Was ich hier reinposte, entspricht meiner Stimmungslage und das was ich erlebt habe und da möchte ich auch Andere dran teilhaben lassen, wer nichts dazu schreiben möchte, lässt es oder kritisiert es. Ich bin nicht dein Therapeut der dein Handeln zu bewerten hat.



Eben. Wir sind aber auch nicht Dein Therapeut.

Grüße

LittleBoomer, 
der nix aussergewöhnliches erlebt hat und andere daran teilhaben läßt indem er nix postet.


----------



## cytrax (19. August 2012)

Schei$$e...jetzt hab ich so viele Bilder und kann die nicht hochladen  immer nur das gleiche drauf...Bäume, Berge und mein Cube


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. August 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist er
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh der Mario war mal wieder schneller. Ich könnt Dich knutschen mein Jung...


----------



## OIRAM (19. August 2012)

*


LittleBoomer schrieb:



			ahh der Mario war mal wieder schneller. Ich könnt Dich knutschen mein Jung...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hi, hi... so ist das, dafür baust Du besser und schneller Zelte auf... 

So und jetzt platz machen, der Markus wollte Bilder einstellen... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## barbarissima (19. August 2012)

*Mal ehrlich, wir lesen den Thread, weil wir uns unterhalten möchten. Und vielleicht überlegt sich der ein oder andere ja mal, ob das, was er mitteilelen oder zeigen möchte, wirklich auch für andere interessant ist. Mir persönlich ist es hundert mal lieber, es passiert hier mal ein paar Tage nichts und dann kommt ein oder auch mehrere Posts, die Abwechslung und Unterhaltung bringen. Es darf auch gerne mal ein wenig gestritten werden  Und da ist mir Beuze mit seiner ganz eigenen Art, seinen Charme zu versprühen und seinen abwechslungsreichen Bilderstorys wesentlich lieber, als manch ein anderer. Weil Beuze bringt einfach Schwung in die Bude  Ich bin ja nun auch schon etwas länger hier im Forum aktiv und muss auch sagen, so langweilig, wie in den letzten Wochen und Monaten, war es hier noch nie. Und das, obwohl ja eigentlich viel gepostet wird. Ich finde es auch ausgepsrochen schade, dass z. B. Kubitix und Ostwandlager nichts mehr posten und das auch gerade Beuze sich in letzter Zeit rar gemacht hat. Bei denen spürt man eigentlich immer, dass sie was Neues bringen wollen und dass sie uns auch unterhalten wollen.*


----------



## barbarissima (19. August 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hi, hi... so ist das, dafür baust Du besser und schneller Zelte auf... *


 *Stelle mir gerade vor, wie der Little Boomer sein Wurfzelt auf den Platz wirft  *



OIRAM schrieb:


> *So und jetzt platz machen, der Markus wollte Bilder einstellen... *
> 
> *Schönen Gruss, Mario *


*Jau Markus! Auf geht´s! Trau dich nur  Einer muss jetzt der Erste sein  *


----------



## Hmmwv (19. August 2012)

Ach Leute. Lassen wir doch das anscheinende Missverständnis ein solches sein und lassen wir wieder Bilder sprechen. Ich finde es auch schade das Einige sich zurück gezogen haben.

Traut ihr euch wegen mir keine Pferdebilder mehr zu posten?

Tut doch Spuri den Gefallen und postet sie wieder, das Inet hat ja zum Glück noch keine Geruchsübertragung. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Tut doch Spuri den Gefallen und postet sie wieder, das Inet hat ja zum Glück noch keine Geruchsübertragung. ;-)


 
Mist - wieder keine Bilder zu dem Beitrag!
Ich möchte keine Pferdebilder gepostet haben - wenn nicht wenigstens 10 andere, wirklich tolle, noch nie da gewesene Motive mitgeliefert werden!
So! Sonst bin ich nachher wieder Schuld und die Zielscheibe jeglichen Frustes hier.....
Fotos!


----------



## kubitix (20. August 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Tut doch Spuri den Gefallen und postet sie wieder, das Inet hat ja zum Glück noch keine Geruchsübertragung. ;-)



Dem Mann kann geholfen werden.




und für die Cube-Fetischisten




Stefan


----------



## manurie (20. August 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Ha, ha, da hast Du den Nagel voll auf den Kopf getroffen.
> Ich würd mal behaupten der beuze ist sowas wie das Gründungmitglied hier...
> ...


Also geschlossene Gesellschaft oder sowas Ähnliches. Aber egal, ich muss damit nicht leben, jemand anzubeten, ich bin ziemlich neu hier und bin antiautoritär eingestellt und locker immer.  Egal, betet den Guru an, ich bete nur für mich selbst, weil Eigeninteresse und ich bete für die, die man sonst vergisst. Eben die Looser, Flachlandtourer, Falschfahrer, ALG2-Empfänger, ist eben ungeil für jemand zu beten, der in Augen Anderer nichts kann und auch nichts dafür kann, weil er so ist, weil er Mensch ist.  Egal was der Guru damit bezwecken will oder möchte, er kann nur seine Jünger vereinahmen und sonst nichts.

Foren können echt ******** sein. Ich bin aber schon lange in Foren unterwegs und hab sehr viel ******** gelesen, somit stört das jetzt nicht.


----------



## iJoh (20. August 2012)

Mir geht es hier auch auf die nerven.

*Ich bin erstmal raus hier. Ich will euch nicht weiter mit meinen langweiligen Touren belästigen.*

Ich bin auch Anti-Autoritär eingestellt. Kann ich gar nicht leiden. Das nervt mich bei vielen so ungemein im Alltag, immer schön in den A***** kriechen, nur weil das der Chef/Experte XYZ ist und nie den Mund aufbekommen, wenn was gar nicht passt. Immer erst den Kopf einschalten.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2012)

iJoh schrieb:


> ...Ich bin erstmal raus hier. Ich will euch nicht weiter mit meinen langweiligen Touren belästigen....


 
 Gerade eben erst noch freudig den ersehnten Heuballen gefunden - und nun ...... Mach mal kurz Pause......und dann auf gehts wieder!
Waren doch tolle Fotos & das hat man Dir auch gesagt! 
Hier ging es doch eher darum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9803002&postcount=6727

Also weiter so gute Motive & alles ist Schön!


----------



## kubitix (20. August 2012)

Naja ich nenne sowas nicht antiautoritär, eher egoistisch, das ist eine über einen längeren Zeitraum gewachsene Gemeinschaft das hat nix mit autoritär zu tun.

Ich für meinen Teil bin nicht bereit mich jedem der hier meint polemisieren zu müssen unterzuordnen. Da lass ich dann schon lieber den ein oder anderen ziehen.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> ..Da lass ich dann schon lieber den ein oder anderen ziehen....Stefan


 
Das lassen wir dann mal genau so stehen....
Sozusagen ein ganz ehrliches "Sch*** drauf! 
Das war doch mal eine klare Ansage. 
Foto:




Gut Altbestand - Ihr habt mich erwischt - aber ich dachte da so an Beuze....der ja sicher noch seine Lampe spazieren fährt.
Oder einfach als Anregung für Alle, ist ja für einige noch Urlaubszeit & es wird ja halbwegs zeitig Dunkel.
Wie wär´s also mit ein paar ersten Nightride-Impressionen?


----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2012)

*Ich habe auch noch eins *

*Ewig lange den Berg hoch gestrampelt, klatsch nass geworden und dieser Trail war die einzige Ausbeute  *


----------



## andi_tool (20. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich habe auch noch eins *
> 
> *Ewig lange den Berg hoch gestrampelt, klatsch nass geworden und dieser Trail war die einzige Ausbeute  *



wo ist denn das? Irgendwo in den Bergen?

So eine ähnliche Stelle hat's am Waldbadtrail...


----------



## beuze1 (20. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> aber ich dachte da so an Beuze....der ja sicher noch seine Lampe spazieren fährt.




*Ich übe immer noch das mit meinen Bescheidenen mittel fotografisch festzuhalten, aber ich bin noch weit davon entfernt solche Bilder, zu schaffen.*


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich übe immer noch das mit meinen Bescheidenen mittel fotografisch festzuhalten, aber ich bin noch weit davon entfernt solche Bilder, zu schaffen.*



Das liegt aber doch wahrscheinlich an deinem Fahrstil, da mußt du noch ein bizzl üben.

@Bärbel

Das ist kein Trail, das sind antiautoritäre Bäume die mit ihren Extremitäten machen was sie wollen.

Schöne Aufnahme

Stefan


----------



## fatz (21. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Da lass ich dann schon lieber den ein oder anderen ziehen


hast du nicht grad erst gemeint, das mit internet und geruch wuerde noch nicht funktionieren? 


sorry, aber der musste sein.........


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> das Inet hat ja zum Glück noch keine Geruchsübertragung. ;-)



Moin Fatz,

nein leider, die Urheberrechte liegen bei Hmmwv. Schade.

Aber schön zu sehen das die Schrauben zumindest Deinen Humor nicht behindern.

Stefan


----------



## Hmmwv (21. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Moin Fatz,
> 
> nein leider, die Urheberrechte liegen bei Hmmwv. Schade.
> 
> ...



Dies unterliegt der GNU-Lizenz oder wie sie heißt. 

Der Wurzelteppich schaut nach Spaß aus.


----------



## akisu (21. August 2012)

ich bin zwar etwas spät dran, aber ich wollte auch noch meinen senf abgeben. ich finde jede diskussion darüber was für fotos ok sind oder nicht überflüssig. es gibt hier keine regeln und vorschriften. und das ist auch gut so. wenn jemand nur ein handy dabei hat und die bilder verwackelt sind ist das halt so. und manche leute mögen auch brücken. ich mag den thread mit all seinen fotos. 

ich war blümchen pflücken:


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> es gibt hier keine regeln und vorschriften.



Hallo akisu,

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja bei dir, aber im Zeitalter der Digitalfotografie hat die Qualität der Aufnahmen insgesamt leider nachgelassen. Das ist schade den Fotografie ist ein faszinierendes Hobby und verdient m.E. öfter mal ein bizzl mehr "Kopf".

und zum Thema Regeln, der Threadstart, auch wenn es schon eine Weile her ist:


Eck1992 schrieb:


> hier einmal das Gegenstück, das keinen puren "prospekt" darstellen muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausserdem finde ich wir sollten die Diskussion hier nun endgültig beenden oder im Talk weiterführen, hier fehlt es nämlich an sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (21. August 2012)

falsches forum. sorry 
und nicht mal ein bild. schade auf mein haupt.

[edit]

hab noch ein cube zum fotografieren gefunden. ist heute eingetroffen und noch nicht in motion.





puh nochmal glück gehabt 
[/edit]


----------



## Turbo-s (23. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich war etwas eingespannt, daher hier jetzt erst die große Sonntagstour im Taunus, hoch zum großen Feldberg, über die Saalburg weiter auf dem Limes Pfad an den Winterstein und wieder zurück.

Es waren 65km und 1398 hm (Das GPS hat die letzten 12km nicht aufgezeichnet). Wir sind früh um 8 Uhr morgens gestartet um der Mittagshitze zu entgehen die sich dann auch prompt später einstellte mit 38 Grad Celsius.

Nachfolgend gemäß der neuen Bilder-Etiquette Bilder von Gipfeln, schöner Landschaft Cubes und Cubes in Motion, wobei ich diesmal mit MOTION experimentiert habe. 

Ich möchte mich im Vorfeld schon höflich entschuldigen dafür, dass wir hier keine "richtigen" Berge habe. Der Hoch-Taunus-Kreis hat zwar schon seit längerem den Starnberger Kreis als wohlhabenster und damit vermögenster Kreis Deutschlands abgelöst, dennoch waren die Einwohner dort bislang nicht in der Lage sich höhere Erhebungen als den großen Feldberg mit 880m üNN zu leisten. Es bleibt abzuwarten was nach der Finanzkrise folgt.

Hier zunächst einmal für die Tourenverfolger das Tourenprofil:






Das hier ist der frühmorgendliche leichte Anstieg als Lanschaftsimpression:





Rechter Hand erkennt man ein Cube in Slow Motion (Im Hintergrund ist der Ausläufer des Feldbergs zu erkennen:





Oben auf dem Feldberg angekommen gab es für die Technik am Gipfelkreuz eine Pause.





Aber auf dem Feldberg war was los, ein Kindersportwettkampf und eine Traktor-Oldtimer-Show:





Von hier aus ging es dann weiter und ich wollte einmal richtige MOTION festhalten.

Verfolgen und...





...vorbei! 





Beim dritten Versuch hätte es mich fast vom Rad geschmissen:





Ein letzter Blick zurück auf das höchste Tagesziel...





...und dann weiter ab nach Hause bevor es endgültig zu heiß wurde.





Es war ein schöner heißer Tag.


----------



## beuze1 (23. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Nachfolgend gemäß der neuen Bilder-Etiquette Bilder
> 
> Ich möchte mich im Vorfeld schon höflich entschuldigen dafür, dass wir hier keine "richtigen" Berge habe.




*Das wurde hier auch noch nie gefordert - Punkt
auch wenn mir das manche gern unterstellen würden.
*

*mir ist Heiss*


----------



## kubitix (23. August 2012)

Hi Beuze,

hauptsache kalte Füss und kühler Kopf. Btw. was treiben eigentlich die zwei schnuckelische Entcher da?

Zum Thema Berge hätt ich da auch noch was:

Ausserdem muß ich ja Bärbel´s bitte nachkommen und EIN Bild hochladen.

Aktueller Blick von der Terasse, damit Guido schon mal weiß was morgen auf ihn zukommt.




Stefan, komm rein Essen ist fertig!

Oh männo, jetzt net. Doch! Nö nur noch ein bizzl.









So mehr Bilder gibt´s nicht, genug Landschaft. Die Cube´s waren auch in Motion, sind heute eigenhändig von Deutschland über Österreich nach Italien geschippert worden.

Ach und Bärbel, du siehst ich bin ein kleiner Streber, es sind 3.

Stefan


----------



## buschhase (23. August 2012)

Dat 2. Bild gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut.  Noch 8 Tage dann binsch auch endlich für 3 Monate in den Alpen. 

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2012)

*Cube Eurobike Trailer zum neuen Stereo 2013*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ycSoloSjbc"]CUBE Bikes 2012 - Stereo Super HPC - Official Trailer EUROBIKE 2012 Mountainbike mtb test 4k video      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hano! (24. August 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Finde ich echt schade, dass hier Beiträge aus dem "Flachland" scheinbar "anöden". Wenn hier nur noch Beiträge aus den höher gelegenen Regionen mit diversen Bergpanoramen gezeigt werden dürfen, dann - sorry - finde ich dieses sehr traurig!
> Es kann niemand was dafür, wenn er in einer flachen Region lebt und dennoch schaue ich mir Bildbeiträge von Spuri beispielsweise gerne an, weil dahinter sehr viel Herzblut steckt, wie er seine Gegend präsentiert.
> Das nicht jeder ein phänomenales Alpenpanonrama vor der Haustür hat, sollte doch hier kein Problem darstellen. Jede Gegend hat ihren Reiz und ihre schönen Seiten und wenn diese hier mit Witz und Charme repräsentiert werden, empfinde ich dies nicht als öde!
> Das möchte ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal loswerden, aber über diese "anödende" Aussage habe ich mich echt geärgert!
> ...




Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund!! 'n Ticken zu arrogant mein lieber beuze!


----------



## xerto (24. August 2012)

hano! schrieb:


> Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund!! 'n Ticken zu arrogant mein lieber beuze!



lasst es doch jetzt gut sein. Es wurde alles gesagt. 

geht auf die bikes und knipst schöne bilder


----------



## Turbo-s (24. August 2012)

@kubitix

Das dritte Panoramabild ist top, kannst Du mal rausfinden was das Bergmassiv kosten würde, ich denke der Hochtaunuskreis würde das gerne dazukaufen als nördlichen Abschluß des Taunus Richtung Gießen! 

Sieht einfach wahnsinnig gut aus. Die Welt ist doch einfachs schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. August 2012)

fuer die transportkosten allein kannst den kompletten hochtaunuskreis umsiedeln, falls euch da einer haben will


----------



## Cortina (24. August 2012)

Fatz, dann singen die Italiener aber: "Erbarmen...zu spät die Hesse komme..." 

Grüße
Guido...auf dem Weg zu genau diesem Bergmassiv, Caddini di misurina


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. August 2012)

@Beutz  den Endchen gehts auch gut 
@Kubitix ein Traum 

keine Bilder, dafür ein kurzes Video


----------



## cytrax (24. August 2012)

Gibts dieses 





Cortina schrieb:


> Bergmassiv, Caddini di misurina


 auch als Panoramabild? dann lass ich ne Fototapete machen


----------



## OIRAM (25. August 2012)

*


cytrax schrieb:



			Schei$$e...jetzt hab ich so viele Bilder und kann die nicht hochladen  immer nur das gleiche drauf...Bäume, Berge und mein Cube 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Mensch Markus, ich warte und warte und ...

Wo sind se den jetzt, die Bilder

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cytrax (25. August 2012)

Ui sorry Mario. Eigentlich wars ja ironisch gemeint  weil bei uns gibts keine Berge . Außerdem bin ich froh das ich in letzter zeit überhaupt zum Biken komme da hab ich dann auch nicht undbedingt lust immer anzuhalten um Bilder zu machen. 

Zuviel Arbeit und Stress in der letzten Zeit (60H die Woche im Moment) wird wohl ein ausgedehnter Winterurlaub mit 25 Tage Resturlaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (25. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Fatz, dann singen die Italiener aber: "Erbarmen...zu spät die Hesse komme..."
> 
> Grüße
> Guido...auf dem Weg zu genau diesem Bergmassiv, Caddini di misurina



...und es gibt mal wieder....

CARBONARA.... e una coca cola....  CARBONARA .....

    

Amaretto ist ein geiles Zeug - ich
bin schon lull und lall


----------



## andi_tool (25. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> ...und es gibt mal wieder....
> 
> CARBONARA.... e una coca cola....  CARBONARA .....
> 
> ...



jetzt fängt Turbo-s auch noch damit an, Spliff zu singen....


----------



## beuze1 (25. August 2012)

*Ich bin ja ein netter freundlicher Mensch  , aber 12 Beiträge ohne die spur(i) eines Bildes könnten mich schon mal aus der Fassung bringen..

Also Jungs & das Mädel, bevor die Luft ganz raus ist...*






*oder im beliebten Talk weiterblaudern.*
..


----------



## LaCarolina (25. August 2012)

Wie versprochen, ein paar Fotos vom Nightride am Donnerstag. 
Es war auch nachts in den Bergen noch 30 Grad warm, staubig und stockdunkel. 
Aber das Ambiente ist einfach klasse, man hört nur Zikaden und Heimchen, ab und an sieht man ein paar Augen im Busch und irgendein nachtaktiver Vogel fliegt durch die Luft.

Die Route hat um die 3o km, die steile Abfahrt brachte ganz schön Adrenalin , aber die Chinalampe hat sich voll bewährt.

Die Fotos sind leider nicht von hoher Qualität, aber mehr gibt die Cam nachts nicht her.







Mein Cube, die City und dahinter das Meer







Sonnenuntergang in den Bergen







Die Mädels


----------



## cytrax (25. August 2012)




----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (25. August 2012)

Mein Super HPC im Gebiet der Karalm Kaiserwinkl.


Gesendet von meinem BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ausserdem muß ich ja Bärbel´s bitte nachkommen und EIN Bild hochladen.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
Kleiner Streber ist gut 

 Aber mit den Bildern hast du die Latte natürlich ganz schön hoch gelegt 

 

Apropos: Ich glaube, ich brauche dringend wieder Urlaub 

 Da sieht es ja sowas von schön aus 

Mein Neid ist euch sicher 





*@FR-Sniper*
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du den Plamorttrail lockerer runter fährst als ich 





*@LaCarolina*
Am Gruseligsten an so einem Nightride sind für mich immer die Schatten 

 Man denkt die ganze Zeit, dass irgendwelche Tiere rechts und links vorbeihuschen. Ich traue mich meistens gar nicht abzusteigen und Fotos zu machen 





*@Cytrax*
Hast uns ja lange zappeln lassen 

Die Farben sind echt schön *

*


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. August 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich bin ja ein netter freundlicher Mensch  , aber 12 Beiträge ohne die spur(i) eines Bildes könnten mich schon mal aus der Fassung bringen..
> *


*

meine Bilder zappeln doch sogar 



barbarissima schrieb:



			@FR-Sniper
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


barbarissima schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du den Plamorttrail lockerer runter fährst als ich



naja, ich hab heimlich geübt 
...also schon paar Jahre 

schöne Stimmung bei den Nightride-Bilder hier 

damits nicht ganz ohne ein Bild ist...


----------



## Diekholzener (26. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hi Beuze,
> 
> hauptsache kalte Füss und kühler Kopf. Btw. was treiben eigentlich die zwei schnuckelische Entcher da?
> 
> ...



Ein sehr geiles Bild. Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Turbo-s (27. August 2012)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Ein sehr geiles Bild. Gefällt mir richtig gut.



 Bald im Hochtaunus anzutreffen 


Und wir bereiten uns schon einmal mit neuem High-Tech Material vor. (Trail Motion Picture vom Sonntag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (27. August 2012)

Hi, 

eine schöne Tour die man empfehlen kann im Taunus ist rund um Rod an der Weil und Alt-Weilnau. Man folgt einem Stück dem gut ausgeschilderten WEILTALWEG:

Der Weiltalweg ist ein 48 km langer Rad- und Wanderweg im Taunus von der Quelle am Großen Feldberg bis zur Mündung in die Lahn in Weilburg. Er wurde 1991 durch den Umlandverband Frankfurt geplant und realisiert.


Unsere Runde (Freitag Abend) waren 51km und 999hm (naja was das GPS eben so sagt)

Hier einmal der Streckenübersicht. Achtung. Bei ROD AM BERG gibt es auf dem kurzen Asphaltstück einen Blitzer und der löst auch bei Mountainbikes aus.





Bei Alt-Weilnau ist die Strecke sehr abwechslungsreich.





Und für manche Abschnitte reicht mein Trail-Können nicht aus und es wurde halt geschoben...





Alles in Allem eine abwechlungsreiche Tour mit kleinen Asphaltstücken zwischen drin die man aber verschmerzen kann, es war noch genügend Wald übrig.

Kleinigkeit die noch geblieben ist war ein Schnupfen, denn es wurde dann doch nach 19 Uhr recht kühl auf der Strecke und ich hätte besser Armlinge mitgenommen.


----------



## xerto (27. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


>



Der trend geht zu einer neuen radgrösse:

325 a


----------



## fatz (27. August 2012)

neue radgroesse hin, trend her, aber speichenstrahler und staender geht ja mal gar ned.


----------



## dusi__ (27. August 2012)

abgesehen davon scheint mir der rahmen eine nummer zu groß


----------



## Turbo-s (27. August 2012)

lässt sich aber geil beschleunigen....     Muhahaha, ohne Bild.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> neue radgroesse hin, trend her, aber speichenstrahler und staender geht ja mal gar ned.



dafür fährt er keine Lykra´s   nix für ungut Turbo-s


----------



## Schempi (27. August 2012)

Vorhin mal den Teerweg hinterm Wallberg bis zum Sattel hochgekurbelt und dann über die Serpentinen an der Seeseite wieder runter. (Was gegen die untergehende Sonne in zusammen gekniffenen Augen und Angstbremserei endete) 

Gibt zwar wirklich schönere Touren in der Ecke - aber der Blick übers Tal und nach Österreich hat was 











Rest in der Dropbox


----------



## black arrow zz (27. August 2012)

Dann hab ich mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Oberbergischen rund um Bergneustadt (mal was anderes als immer Flachland um Frankfurt /Oder und zugegeben geile Alpen-Fotos ) 

Das war meine erste Runde nach 3 Wochen; hatte oder habe einen Hörsturz und da war mir bis jetzt nicht nach biken; jetzt geht es aber besser und da bin ich heute abend mal auf eine kleine Runde um Bergneustadt aufgebrochen.




Erst mal paar Höhenmeter aus Bergneustadt rausmachen




Das ist dann schon so ziemlich oben auf dem Bergrücken zwischen Bergneustadt und der Aggertalsperre




Blick von unterwegs runter nach Bergneustadt




Das Pflicht-Foto mit Cube




Blick vom Aussichtsturm über Bergneustadt ins Bergische Land




und nochmal die Altstadt von Bergneustadt im Detail (dort wohne ich)




und dann nochmal in die andere Richtung


Das war heute eine lockere Runde von 14 km und 400 hm. Ging schon wieder ganz gut und somit kann man neuen Herausforderungen entgegensehen


----------



## beuze1 (29. August 2012)

*So, bevor die nächsten Tage wieder ganz im Zeichen der Eurobike stehen und ich wieder in den heiligen Hallen von Friedrichshafen verschwinde ging es eben mal schnell mit zwei befreundeten Bikern noch mal raus und ein Besuch bei  "König Ortler" stand an.*

*Zum Glück hatten wir unsere eigenen Bikes dabei






Und so konnten wir gleich loslegen






Trailsurfen bei 30°






Macht einfach gute Laune






Perfekte Bedingungen






Auf Wunderschönen Weglein






Einen durchgehenden Trail von 35 Km Länge






Hat man/frau nicht alle Tage






Und auch abseits der Strecke






Gab's einiges zu Erkunden






Doch der König forderte vollen Einsatz






Und während manche schon den Gipfel genießen konnten






Mussten andere noch darum kämpfen






Aber der Blick zurück






Beschert oft die besten Bilder




*
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. August 2012)

*Jetzt fuchst es mich gerade schon ein wenig, dass ich Südtirol ausgelassen habe im Urlaub 

 Ich glaube, da habe ich was verpasst 

 *
*Könnte ich bitte den GPS-Track bekommen?*


----------



## Turbo-s (30. August 2012)

Ein schönes Ausflugziel ist die Schloß Burg Kransberg 292 m ü. NHN.  Hier wurde 2011 auch ein Tatort gedreht. Der Tatort "Das Dorf" wurde am 4. Dezember 2011 erstmal ausgestrahlt. War etwas schräg im Edgar Wallace Stil gedreht. Mein Fall war es nicht. Egal. Wir waren da.






Ein Bild mit GPS Koordinaten:





Und einmal davor. Mehr Zeit hatten wir nicht, es wurde dunkel. Deswegen ja auch im Cube Talk meine Beleuchtungsfrage.


----------



## dusi__ (31. August 2012)

da biste aber nah an den USA


----------



## xerto (31. August 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> da biste aber nah an den USA



da haste recht..

es gibt gerüchte. das als die amerikaner in friedberg und bad nauheim stationiert waren, sie immer besoffen in den bach gefallen sind. da hat man ihn der einfachheit halber *usa* genannt. 

i fell in the usa 

elvis was here 1962. he was also.


----------



## Turbo-s (31. August 2012)

@ Dusi. Ja stimmt, Die Grenze zur USA ist ja auch eingezeichnet. Auf dem Steinkopf steht ja auch die ehemalige Amerikanische Armeefunkstelle.


----------



## dusi__ (31. August 2012)

wieder was gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (31. August 2012)




----------



## Asko (31. August 2012)

Das letzte Bild versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz 

Hab gestern beim Runterfahren beinahe nen Unfall gebaut weil ich nen Salamander ausgewichen bin. 
Bin dann stehn geblieben um ein Foto mit Cube und Salamander zu machen dann macht es sich der Kollege auf meinen Reifen bequem 

Leider Gottes hat sich mein Handy ohne ersichtlichen Grund auf 0.3MP umgestellt was man auf dem Display natürlich nicht direkt gesehn hat.


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. August 2012)

Beine auseinander.....Feuersalamander 

den hier hab ich mal über eine Straße geführt, der wollte sich da Sonnen


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2012)




----------



## ThomasAC (1. September 2012)

kein 26"-Rad mehr? Ich will ein 26" und ich bin der Markt, also gehe ich woanders hin.
Cube hat jemand eingestellt der besser Reden kann als der Herr von den letztjährigen Eurobikevideos, nett


----------



## black arrow zz (2. September 2012)

und mal schnell ein paar Bilder aus dem Oberbergischen; ansonsten ist ja momentan nicht viel los; ich wollte auch mal paar Pferde-Fotos machen heute;hab aber nur Kühe gefunden; daher gibt es nur ein paar Mittelgebirgs-Berge




Aus Bergneustadt raus Richtung Wiedenest




Blick zurück nach Bergneustadt




hoffentlich kann man das als Cube erkennen




und nochmal Wiedenest


----------



## Hmmwv (3. September 2012)

Schönen Abend, der Regen der letzten beiden Tage hat für ein bissl Freizeit im Urlaub gesorgt.
Also hab ich heute eine 30km Runde gedreht.
Es zog mich auf die Donauinsel die versteckt doch einige Singletrails besitzt.
Allerdings gibts auch hier Leute die was gegen Radfahrer haben.






Dieses Loch kann ein Rad zu 2/3 schlucken und ist genau hinter einem Eck.






Anschließend gings nach Groß Enzersdorf auf ein Eis und eine Pause im Marchfeldcenter.






Bei der Rückfahrt gabs den ersten Nightride 2012, leider kommt die Handycam mit der Dunkelheit nicht zurecht.


----------



## dusi__ (3. September 2012)

Naja schön ist der Stereo Rahmen schon. Aber wieso keine ISCG??


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2012)

braucht es nicht


----------



## cytrax (3. September 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Dieses Loch kann ein Rad zu 2/3 schlucken und ist genau hinter einem Eck.



Sieht eher nach Bieberloch aus. Gibts bei uns genügend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (3. September 2012)

eher Dachs  davon gibts bei uns auch jede menge.


----------



## Turbo-s (3. September 2012)

Hallo, ich bin diesen Sonntag alleine unterwegs gewesen, und habe für die nächste Ausfahrten einmal die Wege eruriert. Oder habe ich sie erodiert? Naja wie auch immer. 

Kleine Tour (44,5km 1032hm) zum gr. Feldberg Hessen und auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann mal den üblichen Trail verlassen und habe den (vermutlich bald verbotenen) Limes-Trail ab dem Sandplacken genommen. Junge junge, da kamen aber ein paar ganz schön große Steine und Wurzeln zusammen.

Übrigens, vielleicht erkennt ja einer den Fehler auf den Bildern...

Erst mal froh oben angekommen zu sein:





Hier der Einstieg direkt nach dem Feldberg.





Zwischendrinn ein Funkmast auf dem Weg zur Saalburg, weiß einer auf welchem Berg ich da war? 





Danach ging es ganz gut abwärts....





Und mal der Schnappschuss nach Hinten (rechts das Hinterrad)





Und hier mal eine neue Kameraperspektive, ich nenne sie die RECHTE KNIE Perspektive: 





Na und den Fehler endeckt?


----------



## dusi__ (3. September 2012)

wenn man beide augen zukneift ist das ein schönes cube


----------



## homer.buddy (3. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> den üblichen Trail verlassen und habe den (vermutlich bald verbotenen) Limes-Trail ab dem Sandplacken genommen.



schickes bike. hast du einen gps-track vom limes-trail? bin übernächstes wochenende am feldberg und muss noch eine schöne tour basteln, den limes würd ich gern mitnehmen.

wenn du sonst noch tips hast immer her damit  startpunkt ist ffm-city


----------



## Turbo-s (3. September 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> schickes bike. hast du einen gps-track vom limes-trail? bin übernächstes wochenende am feldberg und muss noch eine schöne tour basteln, den limes würd ich gern mitnehmen.
> 
> wenn du sonst noch tips hast immer her damit  startpunkt ist ffm-city



Habe ich genug, schicke ich dir morgen früH!


----------



## Nuke2 (4. September 2012)

Hallo,

hätte auch intresse !

mfg Björn


----------



## sepalot (4. September 2012)

so langsam komm ich mit den Bildern und dem Texten hinterher . Beginnen wir, wo es aufgehört hat mit meinen Bildchen:​ 

Freeride Festival 2012 - Attacke, wir kommen -
*05.07.2012*​ 
Es war nicht ganz klar, ob ich auch dieses Jahr zum Freeride Festival nach Saalbach fahr. Weiterbildung usw. Aber warum sollten nur die Anderen den Spaß haben 



?! Als bei Facebook das Spielberghaus meldete, dass überraschend noch ein Einzelzimmer frei geworden ist. Da hab ich mich spontan entschlossen zu fahren und mich gemeldet und es bekommen 



. Da überrasch ich doch die Anderen.
*



*​ 
Am Vortag dann alles einpacken. Vielleicht mach ich auch mal ne Tour dieses Jahr und so kommen zwei Räder mit. Im T5 ja kein Problem 



.
*



*​ 
Gemütlich startet man ins Wochenende. Bierchen, Brot und Feuer. 




*



*​ 
Guten Morgen! Wer hat gesagt, dass man so früh aufstehen muss? 



Dem Himmel geht es wie mir. Die Decke nicht kampflos hergeben 



.
*



*​ 
Immer wieder schön, der Blick von der Autobahn über den Chiemsee 



. Chiemsee? Gute Idee. Kleine Erholungspause, bevor es weiter über die Landstraße nach Saalbach geht.
*



*​ 
Relaxen pur 






.
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Und ehe man sich versieht, ist man schon mitten in den Bergen.
*



*​ 
Angekommen und die kleine gemütliche Kammer bezogen 



. Ganz langsam gehen wir den Tag dann an. Erst mal den Cappu auf der Terrasse des Spielberghauses 



.​ 
Blick aus dem Fenster, das Tal vor, runter nach Saalbach.
*



*​ 
Eben ne alte urige Hütte. Die Dielen knarren bei jedem Schritt. Erkenntnis am nächsten Morgen: Wenn einer Aufsteht, stehen alles auf 



.
*



*​ 
Na dann mach ich mal los, die Jokercard gegen eine Liftkarte eintauschen und den Bergbahnheimweg erkunden. Blick zurück zum Spielberghaus.
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Gleich den ersten Tipp ausprobieren. Der Paschatrail. Schönes Wegerl. Aber mit ordentlich treten und ein paar Kletterpassagen. Aber trotzdem größtenteils sehr schön. Hät mir nur gewünscht, das Enduro zu nehmen und so die ferngesteuerte Sattelstütze zu nutzen. Gebirgsbächla.
*



*​ 
So geht's auf dem Pfad dahin (dort her gekommen).
*



*​ 
Das Tal entlang - Blick auf den Schattberg.
*



*​ 
Bevor der Ort erreicht ist, spuckt der Trail einen wieder aus. Und zum Abschluss noch ne nette Treppe und eine Brücke 



.
*



*​ 
Puhhh, Glück gehabt. Ein wenig Regen am Kohlmaiskopf. Ist aber nur kurz. Hoch am Berg mal wieder keine Kühe - Pferde!
*



*​ 
Die Panoramaalm - Name ist Programm.
*



*​ 
Schaut man doch das ganze Glemmtal entlang bis Hinterglemm 



.
*



*​ 
Von der Panoramaalm zum Spielberghaus. Blick rüber zum Schattberg. Ach Hackelbergtrail und Bergstadeltrail - euch komm ich da drüben auch noch besuchen, da ein Muss!
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Blick hinunter auf mein Wochenenddomizil.
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Und nach dem Biken schön in der Sonne auf der Terrasse im Liegestuhl liegen 









.
*



*​ 
Cool - auch hier ein Hotpot.
*



*​ 
In der Sonne relaxen, Bike und Schattberg im Blick und einen schönen Cappu genießen.
*



*​ 
Ohhhh mei - die Bikeindustrie ist ja soooooooo grün 






. Aber der Kommentar von einem Bekannten des Fahrers: "Du bist doch bestimmt mit dem Boot hoch gefahren, wie man gehört hat" 




*



*​ 
So kann doch der Abend entspannt enden - bei einem Bier mit Ausblick 



.




​


----------



## Turbo-s (5. September 2012)

nuke2 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hätte auch intresse !
> 
> Mfg björn



sie haben post !


----------



## Turbo-s (5. September 2012)

DAs Prinzip mit dem Lenker (und das meine ich jetzt volkommen emotionslos und ernst) musst Du mir mal erklären! Ich versteh nicht warum die Schalter/Hebel so weit auseinander liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (5. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> DAs Prinzip mit dem Lenker (und das meine ich jetzt volkommen emotionslos und ernst) musst Du mir mal erklären! Ich versteh nicht warum die Schalter/Hebel so weit auseinander liegen.



Weil er so mit den Fingerchen an die entsprechenden Stellchen an den Hebelchen kommt.

Bremshebel auf Zeigefinger und Schaltehebel auf Daumen und Zeigefinger, und das meine ich auch emotionslos und ernst.

Stefan


----------



## fatz (5. September 2012)

naja, 's schaut schon so aus als haett er n bissl kurze daumen....


----------



## Turbo-s (5. September 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> naja, 's schaut schon so aus als haett er n bissl kurze daumen....



Aha... und dafür aber sehr lange von dem Rest.  Aber ich wollte das einfach verstehen. bei mir ginge das nicht.


----------



## fatz (5. September 2012)

die laenge vom rest siehst so nicht. ausser vielleicht daran, wie weit der bremshebel eingestellt ist.
aber mir waer der shifter auch zu nah am griff. lieber zum schalten nach innen greifen muessen, als den 
hebel dauernd in die hand bohren.


----------



## Nepumuk. (5. September 2012)

Ich war auch mal wieder Unterwegs.

Geplant war eine Strecke vom Ofenpass zum Gardasee und dann dort noch 3 Tage Urlaub. 

Los ging es also bei der Alp Buffalora mit dem Anstieg zum Passo Gallo.




Kurze Zeit später dann schon am Lago Livigno:




Jetzt erstmal weiter zu den Türmen über Bormio:




Dann fällt dieser nette Weg ins Auge 

In Bormio dann erstmal ein Kaffee und weiter auf nicht so schönen Nebenstrecken nach St. Catherina in die Pension.
Am nächsten Tag gings dann in der Früh rauf auf den Gavia und schnell wieder runter. Noch schnell ein Trail nach Pezzo mitgenommen und rauf zur Montozzoscharte.




Auf dem Trail runter dann paar mehr Bilder gemacht:




Das Standardbild




und noch weitere Eindrücke:



(der Fotograf, also ich)





Übernachtet wurde dann in Mezzana 500m neben der Gondel, welche auch dann am nächsten Tag gleich genutzt wurde, da wir es eilig hatten. An Madonna di Campiglio vorbei ging es hinauf zum Passo del Ors.




Nun musste es schnell gehen, da wir noch nach Trient wollten. Letztes Highlight war die Abfahrt vom Monte Bondone (also von halber höhe) nach Tient. Mit Zug und Bus gings wieder zurück zum Ofenpass und dann mit dem Auto zum Gardasee.

Der Rest ist schnell erzählt: Zwei Tage Regen und dann Heimreise.


----------



## Turbo-s (5. September 2012)

@Nepumuk. Das sind ja traumhafte Bilder! Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (5. September 2012)

Position der Bremshebel passt perfekt um mit dem Zeigefinger den Hebel ganz Außen zu ziehen (größt möglicher Hebel).










Mit dem Daumen komm ich nicht ins Gehege, wenn man den Griff hält ... einfach rüber langen und gut ists.





Am Fritzz hab ich's ein wenig anders. Ist aber ein SLX-Trigger, statt der X.0-Trigger vom Hanzz.





Hier greif ich dann weiter rüber (Daumen lang machen).





Funktioniert aber beides ohne dass ich schmerzhafte Verrenkungen hinleg und alles noch sicher im Griff hab .

Aber schon süß, dass sich manche immer Gedanken machen über Andere, nur weil es bei ihnen "nicht gehen" würde .


----------



## beuze1 (5. September 2012)

.
*Nachdem ich gestern in München ein paar schicke Jungs& Mädels auf Ihren MTB's gesehen hab








Wollte ich es Ihnen heute gleichtun.




Wetter war allerdings mehr als bescheiden.




Aber jammern hilft nicht, i muss aufi.




Sie konnte es nicht glauben? 27 Gänge!!




Der Blick auf die andere Seite versprach auch keine Wetterbesserung.




Und so stürzte ich mich aus dem Kalten grau.




In einen dennoch schönen Trail.




Richtung Alpe.




Und über einen Top-Höhenweg.




Näherte ich mich wieder dem nebulösen Anfang meiner Tour.


*

morgen kanns nur besser werden.

Bitte haltet den Motion-Fred sauber..Fragen zu Touren und anderen technischen Kleinkram im Cube-Talk oder noch besser per PN.
Die Bilderpolizei.

*beuze1*
.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. September 2012)

Nepumuk. schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal wieder Unterwegs.



 schöne Bilder und ein guter Bericht!


----------



## xerto (6. September 2012)

Beuze-- Schöne Bilder und nette Geschichte..

Wenn ich nicht wüßte, das du so schnell am berg bist, würde ich Deine Touren gerne begleiten. 

oder vielleicht besser die fotos machen? ich leih mir ein Pferd bei Kubi!

wenn ich nicht mehr kann, schmeiss ich den foto in die pampa..

weiter so..


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

... cube on trail


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2012)

Ich finde dieses alte BCM (??) sieht immer wieder schön aus ....


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

.. fast  bcr . danke , ich auch


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. September 2012)

*endlich SONNE, nach einer Woche dunst...
also gleich blau gemacht und auf auf's Radl...













*


----------



## fatz (7. September 2012)

so so, der osti kurvt mal wieder ohne vorherige genehmigung durch mein heimatrevier!
bist den trail nach suedosten runter?


----------



## sepalot (8. September 2012)

weiter geht's (Rückblick)​ 
Freeride Festival 2012 - ein Donnerwetter -
*06.07.2012*​ 
Erste Nacht gut überstanden. Aber wie schon geschrieben, Aufstehen ist, wenn alle aufstehen in der Früh 




. Aber hat auch was 



. Nach dem reichhaltigen, großen, abwechslungsreichen Frühstück 



, geht es als erstes raus auf die Aussichtsterrasse mit dem Bohnensaft und das heutige Ziel wird fixiert 



.
*



*​ 
Boah ist des warm - da will man ja gar nicht weiter 






.
*



*​ 
Bikerklamotte ist dran, dann mal los ... oder? ... Ja, doch. Wetter schaut ja angenehmer aus als gestern.
*



*​ 
Und wenn trifft man? Den Andi 



. Und während schönstes Wetter ist, wird sich erst mal auf der Blue-Line warm gefahren.




​ 

Das neue Canyon vom Andi scheint Spaß zu machen. Und was kann an orangenen Teilen falsch sein. TOPP 



! Ich hät ja gern die schwarze Fox36 ... aber die will er einfach nicht gegen meine weise 




​ 




​ 
Schattberg! Hackelbergtrail ... yehaaaa ... 








​ 
... doch alle bleiben drin, es herrscht schon fast Stau in der Halle der Bergstation 





. Da rennen auch schon die ersten Angestellten der Bergbahn mit den Walkitalkis rum. Die Wolken flackern und machen Geräusche - ein Gewitter zieht über den Kamm entlang 



. Der Bahnbetrieb wird eingestellt.
*



*​ 
Gleich ist von den umliegenden Gipfeln nichts mehr zu sehen.
*



*​ 
Wir gehen in die Halle ... doch wie lange hier rum stehen? Wir entschließen uns rüber ins Restaurant zu gehen. Die Bikes ersaufen draußen im Starkregen vorm Fenster (dafür werden sie seeeeeeeehr sauber 



). Ja und eine Gewitterzelle von "innen" zu sehen ist auch mal nicht schlecht 



. Dreimal zahlen wir und versuchen weiter zu gehen. Doch immer wieder fährt die nächste Bahn nicht, die den letzten Anstieg bringen soll. Die X-Line will keiner fahren bei der Nässe - vor allem ab der Mittelstation.​ 
Irgendwann ging's dann weiter. Ein kleines Stück die X-Line mussten wir runter. Komisch: Runter zu fahren um noch weiter rauf zu kommen. Eine Schlammschlacht.
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Blick übers Tal. Bis rüber nach Leogang.
*



*​ 
Ach Biken geht immer 




*



*​ 
Man haben wir uns einen abgelacht, wie Bike und Biker bis hier schon ausgesehen haben. Aber wie wir unten in Hinterglemm angekommen sind. Zentimeterdick paniert, Dreck in jede Ritze, Marke und Lackierung vom Bike nicht mehr erkennbar und die Reifen gleich paar Zoll dicker 



.
*



*​ 
Nach einer Grundreinigung sieht man wenigstens wieder etwas anderes als Matsch ...
*



*​ 
... das Grinsen bleibt aber ... denn wie steht es auf dem Muddyboard vom Fritzz? "I like it dirty!" 




*



*​ 
Eingepackt - schauen ma halt noch mal gemütlich übers Festivalgelände. Wenn der nicht so kühl wäre, würde ich den als Badewanne nehmen.
*



*​ 
Mein neues Traumbike! 




*



*​ 
Das Mädel hat auch bei mir dafür gesorgt, dass ich wenigstens wieder zu erkennen war ... Wäsche mit Hochdruck (der Einsatz von Hochdruckreinigern ist mir bewußt und egal ... Bikes bekommen von mir regelmäßig Pflege und manchmal muss die Kruste jetzt runter ...) von Bike und Biker ... nur die Zähne hät ich mir gern anders geputzt 



.
*



*​ 
Bei Trek ist was los.
*



*​ 
Ach hier läuft das Casting für das neue Trek-Gravity-Girl.
*



*​ 
Auf jeden Fall in der engeren Wahl 



. Ob so ne Kettenführung  funktioniert?
*



*​ 
Irgendwann muss ich auch mal in so ein Kissen springen.
*



*​ 
Irgendwas fehlt da unten bzw. letztlich auf dem gesamten Messegelände ... die Fa. CUBE . Die sind mit ihrer Enduro-Ausrichtung samt Action Team in Frankreich und breiten sich auf Alpe d'Huez.
*



*​ 
Auch hier gibt es ein brauchbares Enduro .
*



*​ 
Bevor es Abend wird, noch eine kleine Trailrunde oben am Spielberghaus 



. 


 
Der letzte Trail endet gleich genau hinterm Haus 



.
*



*​ 
*






*​ 
Jetzt steh ich auf der  Landesgrenze und Blicke vom Salzburger Land nach Tirol rüber.
*



*​ 
Heute ist großes BBQ mit Tombola von Zimtstern aufm Spielberghaus 






.
*



*​ 
Ja und wen trifft man da, ganz unverhofft? Meli und Norbi, Kristina & Co. 




*



*​ 
Spät, spät am Abend muss die Kristina dann auch noch "Sweet Home Alabama" mit der Band mitträllern 



. Man war das ein Hammer Abend! 










*



*​ 
Und die paar Euros bei der Tombola haben sich ja auch gelohnt. Meine bisherigen Handschuhe schauen aus wie Schweizer Käse. Da ist es doch praktisch, dass man welche gewinnt ... aber besser ist, dass sie auch noch genau passen .​ 
*



*​ 

dann gibts eigentlich nur noch Bilder vom Training und Contest des Airstrikes. Und da es ganz viele Fotos sind (wirklich gaaaaanz viele) und die Seite nicht überlastet werden soll , darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er sie sehen will ... leider sind bei dem Aufenthalt nicht viele CUBE-Bilder entstanden , das Wetter dieses Jahr meist trübe und viel allein gefahren und keine Lust gehabt mit Stativ und Zeitauslöse und und und ...​ 
*- DAKINE Airstrike -*
*07.07.2012*​


Trainingsvormittag
Contest (Teil 1)
Contest (Teil 2)​ 




​ 


 


 


 

*- Heimreise-*
*08.07.2012*​ 
letzte Anblicke der Alpen




.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (9. September 2012)

super bilder super bericht 

das mit der verlinkung auf einen anderen server ist ok 

fraglich ist halt schon, ob man tatsächlich die anzahl der bilder hier beschränken sollte..


----------



## Speci007 (9. September 2012)

Super, da hast Du Dir wieder große Mühe gegeben.......


----------



## beuze1 (9. September 2012)

*Nach dem Nebulösen ende meiner letzten Allgäutour wollte ich der Gegend noch mal eine Chance geben, und wurde nicht enttäuscht.





Über immer noch erstaunlich grüne Wiesen.




Ging es wie immer im Allgäu gleich mal kräftig hoch.




Während ich mir den Fahrbahren Hausberg der Sonthofner ansah.




Kümmerten sich andere um die Orientierung.




Und wurden auch schnell fündig.




Da folgte ich natürlich gerne.




Auf eine recht anspruchsvolle Abfahrt.




Die erst unten im Talgrund endete.




Wo aber gleich der zweite Teil der Tour anstand.




Auf einem aberwitzige Steilen Sträßchen.




Ging es bei 20 bis 30% Steigung über 20 Kehren gefühlte 1000m hoch.




Zeit zum Schauen und staunen.




Aber auch diese Prüfung wurde bestanden.




Und die Alpe erreicht.




Wo erst einmal ein kleiner Sportler-Teller die Speicher wieder füllen musste.




Während des Essens ist mir dann dieser kleine Junge aufgefallen.




Der mit eigener Glocke zusammen mit dem Vieh auf der Weide gehalten wurde.




Nach dem Essen tut ein kleines Nickerchen ganz gut.




Während dessen dem Jungen die Flucht von der Weide gelang.




Frisch gestärkt und ausgeruht konnte es nun weitergehen.




Und bald danach stand eine langen Abfahrt an.




Die durch ein wunderschönes Hochtal führte.








Um später auf einem schnellen Wirtschaftsweg.




Zurück zum Ausgangspunkt zu kommen.


*


Nachtrag zum Jungen (Alessio)

Nachdem ich auf mehrmaliges Nachfragen zu seiner Situation immer nur ein kleinlautes Muh zur Antwort bekam, beantwortete er kurz bevor wir weiterfuhren doch noch meine Frage, ob er denn eine Kuh sei völlig entrüstet:* Nein natürlich bin ich keine Kuh ... ich bin doch ein Jungvieh.*

Ja dann.
.
.


----------



## sepalot (9. September 2012)

die Aufarbeitung geht voran ​ 
Ende Juli (27.07.) Kaum kam man aus Österreich zurück, gab's ja auch noch die vielen neuen Sachen - vorverlegte Geburtstagsgeschenk Abhandlung 



 - wie immer an mich selbst. Mein langer Wunsch, nach einem leichteren Laufradsatz und dann auch noch passend zum Design des Enduros (Fritzz). Tune-Naben, Sapim-Speichen, farbl. passend eloxierte Nippel und die bei uns in der Biker-Crew allseits bekannten ZTR-Flow-Felgen (sollten hier auch halten, sonst sind diese bei uns im DH-Einsatz weit verbreitet und erprobt). Macht für einen schmalen Taler eine Gewichtsreduktion von 2,2kg / LR-Satz auf 1,66kg 





 (hat ich ja schon im anderen Thread gepostet).​ 
Aber vom im Keller rum stehen, ist noch nie was geworden 



. Also geht's mal wieder, nach langer Zeit in den Frankenwald. Döbraberg ist das letztl. Ziel. ​ 
Start in der Bischofsmühle.
*



*​ 
Uhhh je, der Anstieg vom Türkengrund rauf zum Döbraberg ist immer noch nicht flacher gewesen 



. Die letzten Meter auf den Turm sind jetzt aber auch noch drin. Die Radarkuppel der Bundeswehr / Flugsicherung (da sieht man es besser).
*



*​ 
Blick rüber ins Fichtelgebirge.
*



*​ 
Rodachtal (z.B. Wallenfels bis Kronach)
*



*​ 
Ja, macht sich gut. Das Enduro meldet Einsatzbereitschaft für Ischgl 



. Trailräuber auch mit neuem Material 



.
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Keine Wunder, dass man manche Wege nicht gleich findet 



.
*



*​ 
Aufm Holzweg? Ja. Nein! 




*



*​ 
Blick zurück (andere Ansicht)
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Für Liebhaber: 1km nur Treppe. Aber nicht gut zu fahren.
*






*​ 
Ja, schöne Wegerl gibt's auch.
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Direkt in der Mühle wird man ausgespuckt.
*



*​ 
Geiler Käfer.
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
Gemütlicher Ausklang am Förmitzspeicher.
*



*​ 






Ach ja, nach Ischgl sind wir leider dann doch nicht: Wetter war unter aller Kanone über das geplante WE (10 - 13°C und die Aussicht zwischen Regen und Starkregen).​ 

@Beuze: Schicke Tour! Kannst du mir mal bitte per PN einen Umriss der Tour geben? Vielleicht auch nen Track, falls du aufzeichnest? Thx ​


----------



## blutbuche (9. September 2012)

@sepi : ich bendeide dich - echt schöne touren u. berichte !!  und  das  orange kommt super gut am frizzche !!


----------



## Cortina (9. September 2012)

*Grüße aus dem Vinschgau,

eine super Bike Woche mit Jörg und Tina ist leider zu Ende 

Anbei ein paar Impressionen:

Jörg mit Ortler im Hintergund




Goldsee Klassiker




Reschensee




Plamort




Sunny Benny Trail, der perfekte Sundowner 




Special THX an den Fotografen Jörg 




Mußte leider früher zurück als geplant, denke weitere Bilder folgen von Jörg und Tina.

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## OIRAM (9. September 2012)

*Krass, was sepi und beuze hier wieder vorlegen 

Ich werd mich deshalb mal ganz kurz fassen, um zu Zeigen, dass ich auch noch Fahre... 

hier mal abzurutschen währ heute bei gut 33°C, nicht so schlimm gewesen...





wir haben trotzdem die trockene Alternative vorgezogen...





die Fische hatten somit auch ihre ruhe...





und wir unseren Spaß, bei der Tour.

Beste Grüße aus NRW, Mario*


----------



## Hmmwv (9. September 2012)

Schöne Grüße ausm Marchfeld:











Heute zogs mich entlang des Russbachs auf den Marchfeldkanalradweg:






Auch Bieber bewohnen den Bach, ich frag mich nur ob dieser den Baum zum Stauen oder als Brücke verwenden will:






Im Blick zurück ist eine der beiden noch in Betrieb befindlichen Zuckerfabriken Österreichs zu sehen:






Nach ein paar Kilometern biegt der Weg ab vom Bach und führt über eine Agrarautobahn zu einem kleinen verschlafenen Ort:











Dieser kleine Ort hatte heute Feierlaune und sich ein wenig herausgeputzt:











Auch Andere sind heute unterwegs:






Und da ist auch schon das Zwischenziel, die Fahrzeugweihe vom neuen Feuerwehrauto, dass erste seine Bauart in NÖ:











Nach einer Stärkung gings weiter entlang von Zwiebelfeldern, Pferden, Kleintemelin und Fischteichen in meinen Heimatort.





Der Berg im Hintergrund ist da Schneeberg.





















Beim Feuerwehrhaus angekommen wurde es plötzlich laut. Da Wiener C9 hat beschlossen auf einen Sprung vorbeizuschauen:
















Glücklicherweise konnte er ohne Patient an Bord heimfliegen.


----------



## kubitix (10. September 2012)

Moinsen zusammen,

da im Alto Adige ja auch wieder super Wetter ist, stand die letzten Tage Biken auf dem Programm.

Zunächst rauf zur Malga Cislon knapp 1100 HM mit durchschnittlich 12% um zu testen ob Wildweibchen´s Knie und Adduktoren wieder "halten"

Da rauf?





Ja, und wenn es nicht geht dann drehen wir halt um.

Geschafft, der Anblick entschädigt doch für so einiges.





Kubitix mach mal hinne, ich brauch so ein isotonisches Getränk und die Schmarren vom Kaiser hast du mir auch versprochen.





Na Wildweibchen da hat sich die Schinderei doch gelohnt!





Ja und das wichtigste meine Wehwechen sind wohl auskuriert.





Also am nächsten Tag eine Entspannungsrunde zu den Montiggler Seen und zur Leuchtenburg, da konnte Wildweibchen das letzte Mal noch nicht mit.






Wildweibchen geschüttelt nicht gerührt.





Die Leuchtenburg, naja also das was da noch rumsteht.





Kubitix, der Ma.... will dich besch..... die Bausubstanz ist doch in einem schlechten Allgemeinzustand, wenn du auf mich hörst dann suchen wir was anderes.





Warum mußt du immer so vernünftig sein? Eine Burg mit Seeblick, ist doch ein Schnäppchen. Dann fahren wir also wieder runter.





Gestern dann über den Mendelpass zum Monte Roen dem Hausberg von Tramin. Nach einem Blick in das Streckenprofil war klar Wildweibchen "darf" nicht mit. Ging das ganze ab dem Mendelpass noch recht entspannt mit 14%-18% los wurde die Malga Roen erreicht.





Von da auf den Gipfel ist es nicht mehr weit, so ca. 1300 Meter. Das Problem, es sind noch 360 Höhenmeter, mit Mountain hat dass einiges zu tun, mit Biken nix mehr.

Auf dem Gipfel




entschädigte der Ausblick für vieles nicht für alles!













aber aus dieser Perspektive werde ich den Gipfel wohl nicht mehr sehen.





auch das "vernichten" der 2000 HM runter zum See war nicht von Entspannung geprägt.





Downhill auf der direkten Falllinie mit stellenweise 30% ist dann nicht mehr spaßig.

Ingesamt eine Tour die ihre 5 Sterne in allen Kategorien durchaus verdient hat, bleibt sie auch aus diesem Grund ein einmaliges "Erlebnis".

Nur gut das Wildweibchen einen Lago Relaxing Day hatte, ich glaube sie hätte auf der Tour ihrem Namen alle Ehre gemacht. Wäre für mich sicher kein Spaß gewesen.

Stefan


PS: Heute allgemeines Relaxing-Lago-Chillen-Shoppen-Programm, morgen Salewa Bozen, Kletterhalle, mal gucken vielleicht mach ich da auch noch Photo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2012)

Alle  hoch für die herrlichen Bilder


----------



## Turbo-s (10. September 2012)

Wirklich Spitzenklasse!


----------



## Dämon__ (10. September 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Beste Grüße aus NRW, Mario[/B]



Kommt mir bekannt vor, ist das die Blaue Lagune?

Alle anderen, super Bilder wie immer.


----------



## Turbo-s (10. September 2012)

Sind das Schwarze im See Fische???


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. September 2012)

*was für ein Wochenende...
Mal wieder in meinen heimischen Berge unterwegs gewesen 











Blick zum Hochkönig



Blick zum Watzmann und Hochkalter



zum Alpenhauptkamm



der Göll







*


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. September 2012)

An alle Bilder-Poster:

Danke für den schönen Montag vormittag! Schön, dass ihr alle das Wetter genutzt und die Zeit gehabt habt zum Biken und Fotos schießen!

Ich war dieses Wochenende so verplant, dass es trotz des guten Wetters  für 0.00 km gereicht hat. 

Dafür habe ich einen super lecker Eis-"becher" in Köln verspeist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (10. September 2012)

Hey Ronny! 

So wie das Eis aussieht waere es auch als Bike Unfall durchgegangen....


----------



## homer.buddy (10. September 2012)

Berge sind einfach geil


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. September 2012)

schöne Bilder hier, Danke an ALLE!!!!



Cortina schrieb:


> Sunny Benny Trail, der perfekte Sundowner
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



ein Traum   *seufz*

ich hab am WoEnd mal wieder die Home-Trails abgerissen 
auch ganz nett....


----------



## xerto (10. September 2012)

Super schöne beiträge...

netter Video  

ich würde mir Sound wünschen..


----------



## Speci007 (10. September 2012)

hi,
schöner trail
super gefahren
prima gefilmt
optimal geschnitten



warst du solo oder mit kameramann?

bremse formula? (quietscht immer)



LG

der ohne cube


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. September 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> optimal geschnitten
> 
> warst du solo oder mit kameramann?
> 
> bremse formula? (quietscht immer)



der ist gut , ich hab nur die Clip´s schnell zusammengefügt, hab das heut Nachmittag schnell gemacht. 
sonst hab ich mir da immer etwas mehr Zeit genohmen, beim nächsten mal wieder 

war allein, das kostet ein haufen Zeit, Stativ ausrichten, fahren, zurücklaufen, wenns nix war nochmal der selbe Spaß....
aber ich freu mich hier auch immer über schöne Bilder, von daher kann ich auch malwas zurückgeben 

Bremse ist eine alte Saint (baugleich mit der alten XT! die hinteren Bremsbeläge waren verölt  )



xerto schrieb:


> ich würde mir Sound wünschen..



ab und an ist HOPE Pro 2 mit "Freilauf" zu höhren


----------



## Speci007 (10. September 2012)

"ab und an ist HOPE Pro 2 mit "Freilauf" zu höhren "

wenn das Kein Sound ist........

Vielleicht ist das, das Geheimnis eines guten Schnittes  

Die immer wieder Hochfahrerei u. Kameraeinstellerei muß

auf jeden Fall gewürdigt werden


----------



## sepalot (10. September 2012)

Hammer Bilder von euch ... speziell an die Italofraktion  und kubitix .

und ich komm zu Anfang August ...

Tja, mit Ischgl war's ja leider nix 



. Aber was soll's, dann geht's halt hier auf den Trails wieder rund 



. Da ich ja am Wochenende von meinem Geburtstag mit Sven und Patrick in Österreich im Sattel unterwegs gewesen währe, geht's an meinem Geburtstag aufs Bike 



. Was will man mehr an seinem Ehrentag? ... als mit Freunden auf den leckeren Trails zu Biken 



.


Tja und die Wette hab ich für mich entschieden. Ich bin mit meinem Partyhütchen am Start 



.

*



*

Nach dem wir uns rauf geschraubt haben, Trail übern Rudolphsattel und die drei Brüder ... der Rudolphstein. Frank mit dem Jogurtbecher.
*



*

Alles bereit ...
*



*

... und da kommen die anderen Beiden (eigentl. vier: Sven + Ernie + Bert ) auch schon angeflowt.
























Des ist heut mal ne richtig gute Abfahrt hier unter gewesen vom Rudolphsteintrail 









.
*



*

Check! Videomaterial ist eingesackt. Bin schon mal gespannt, wenn dann alles geschnitten ist .

Nach nem Aufenthalt am Waldsteinhaus im Biergarten und einer megaschnellen Abfahrt vom Waldstein übern Höhenweg, endet eine wirklich geile Geburtstags-Trail-Runde 












. Danke, danke, danke! Wir hatten unseren Spaß.





​


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. September 2012)

Mit dem Cube unterwegs in der Vergangenheit...

















Wildenburg Amorbach Bayern


----------



## Nepumuk. (11. September 2012)

@ all: Super Bilder! Macht echt Spaß hier durchzuschauen!  

@ beuze1: Ich bin im Allgäu auch öfter unterwegs, kann aber deine Bilder gerade gar nicht zuordnen. Ein Gps Track oder eine Beschreibung wären super, weils so schön ausschaut. Gern auch per PM.

So ich war auch nicht ganz faul am Sonntag und war auch auf Tour. Zwar nur am Nachmittag, da der Vorabend zu flüssig war. 

Egal auf jeden Fall gings von Immenstadt aus auf den Stuiben.




meist auf sehr guten Wegen:




Nach nicht mal 2 Stunden war das Gipfelkreuz schon in Sicht:




nun kurze Panoramafahrt auf dem Gipfel:




Wir hatten es nun ca. 5Uhr, das heißt es sind keine netten Wandersleute mehr unterwegs und wir können unbeschwert den Weg nach Gunzensried antreten:




Leider war die Sonne nach dem ersten Hang schon weg, aber Spaß machte es immer noch:




Hier hab ich bisschen mit einer Schwarz- Weiß Bearbeitung gespielt. Vll gefällts ja:




Weiter gings mit toller Aussicht:




um die Kurve:




in den steilen Wald hinein:




So das wars mit Fotos, weils im Wald einfach zu dunkel war für eine kurze Belichtungszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (11. September 2012)

*Was für eine überzeugende Bilderflut, aus allen Teilen der Cube World.
Da hat sich das Donnerwetter doch gelohnt. Ich wusste doch das da mehr drin ist. Ihr seid- Hammer!!

Da kann ich 's ja gemütlich angehen lassen.*


----------



## sepalot (11. September 2012)

Mitte bis Ende August


Als ich bei einer Probefahrtwar, hab ich mich spontan noch mit Herrn D aus H am Waldstein getroffen. Danke an dieser Stelle noch für den Cappu 



!
*



*

Da musst ich gleich am nächsten Morgen selbstdie Hühner satteln und auf nach Larmy. Tja nur Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.
*



*

Huijuijui ... auf einmal ist da ein Loch im Trail und schön tief mit feinem Sand aufgefüllt 



. Da hät ich fast den doppelten Rittberger Deluxe hingelegt 



. Scheiß Waldfahrzeuge, die da anschienend unbedingt hoch mussten 



.
*



*

*



*

Am Abend ging's noch mal mit dem "auf Besuch" Cube rund 



.






Einen Tag später: Nach einem relaxten Aufenthalt am Vormittag/ Mittag am Förmitzspeicher ...
*



*

("meine" neue Hütte 





 ... nur 10m vom Wasser )
*



*

... machte ich mit der Geisterfahrerin noch auf eine Runde. Schrauben wir und eben gemächlich die alte Bahnstrecke hoch ins Fichtelgebirge. Nach einem heftigen Anstieg (da brennt die Lunge bei der Hitze) gar rauf nach Wülfersreuth, wird man dafür mit einem tollen Panorama belohnt 



.
*



*

Die Naschkatzen ...
*



*

... machen sich her über die Brombeeren.
*



*







Die frische Forelle in der Entenmühle war halt dann auch einfach der Hammer 





Das darauf folgende Wochenende war so heiß, dass man es nur so ausgehalten hat 



.
*



*

Jetzt ist bestes Bikewetter, also geht's auf. Mit der Geisterfahrerin. Ich denk wir machen uns auf so ne 30km Runde auf. Aber in der Fränkischen Schweiz. Da war ich, warum auch immer, noch nicht mit dem MTB unterwegs .
*



*

Heiligenstadt mit Schloss Greifenstein des Enkels von Graf v. u. z. Stauffenberg.
*



*

Die Heroldsmühle bei Oberleinleiter.
*



*

Das größte Mühlrad, was ich kenne, was auch funktioniert. Leider geht hier nix im Moment. Bis letztes Jahr konnte man hier leckerste Forellen genießen 



.
*



*

Schick 



.
*



*

*



*

Durch die Karstlandschaft.
*



*

Eigentlich kennen wir uns ja aus ... aber für a gutes Bier muss man auf Nummer sicher gehen 



.
*



*

Ja, bestes Bier von Welt ... Huppendorfer 



.
*



*

*



*

hmmmmmmmmmmmm 




*



*

 Das Sprüchla und Großkrugsaufen 

Quelle der Wiesent.
*



*

*



*

*



*

Meist auf dem Bierwanderweg entlang. Schloss zu Neuhaus im Visier.
*



*

Weiter nach Aufseß.
*



*

Im Schlossvorhof ...
*



*

... gibt es die Minikatzen.
*



*

*



*

Blick zurück auf Schloss Aufseß.
*



*

Gemütlich dem Tal entlang bis zur Kuchenmühle.
*



*

Und natürlich weiter.
*



*

*



*

Bei Muggendorf geht es die alte Bahnlinie entlang ...
*



*

... der Wiesent.
*



*

Dem Ausgangspunkt nahe. Ruine Neideck - gegenüber von Streitberg.
*



*

Ok, meine gedachten 30km waren dann doch mal Ü70 



. So kann man veralbert werden 



 ... aber gut ca. alle 25km ne Einkehr, da hält man es aus 



.
*



*






​


----------



## Turbo-s (12. September 2012)

Guten Morgen, 

Erstmal wieder großes Lob für die (wow echt großen) Bilder von Beuze, Seaplot, Nepumuk & Co. Und weil man hier ja nicht ohne Bild posted, kommt jetzt wenigstens ein wenig.

Da mein Kurzer derzeit mit Hüft-OP im Krankenhaus weilt haben sich unsere Ausfahrten auf wenige Stunden am Wochenende begrenzt. Wer im Taunus den Winterstein Trail kennt wird sich vielleicht an die Northshore Rampe erinnern. Mein Stereo ist gerade beim Service. Also nur ein Cubist in Motion mit Cube Stereo HPA. Und meiner einer kein Cube.

Zunächst einmal der GPS Track, falls das einer nachfahren will.





Dem Thread entsprechend hier mal der Cubist in "Flow-Motion":





Hier noch ein Bild auf dem "flowingen" Stück auf dem Single Trail des Limes Radwanderweges:





Und als kleines Andenken die Rampe... 





Auf den Trail mit der Rampe kommt man ab dem Winterstein direkt an den Felsen die kleinen Treppen runter und dann ca 1,5 km Flow-Trail zum alten Panzer-Übungsgelände fahren. Dort ist der Einstieg zu dem weiteren Stück Trial mit der kleinen Rampe.

Achtung, vergangene Woche haben FREUNDLICHE dort wieder Nägel gestreut. Eine Bikerin hat sich verletzt, ging durch die lokale Presse.

Bald haben wir auch wieder mehr Zeit die Landschaft neu zu entdecken.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. September 2012)

kein cube, aber motion... 
da in riva heute, wie angekündigt, die welt untergeht, vorab einblicke


----------



## xerto (12. September 2012)

Super 

Andis tolle Fahrtechnik..


----------



## derAndre (13. September 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> kein cube, aber motion...
> da in riva heute, wie angekündigt, die welt untergeht, vorab einblicke


Schöne Bilder. Wie fährt sich das Patriot? Lässt sich das gut rauf pedalieren? Im Vergleich zum Stereo, recht hohes Tretlager gell.


----------



## moestavern (14. September 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> kein cube, aber motion...
> da in riva heute, wie angekündigt, die welt untergeht, vorab einblicke
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marco_m (15. September 2012)

Flims 2012
Spass muss sein ... ;-)





made by Photoshop ;-)

Ride on!
Marco


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (16. September 2012)

Wollte gerade schon in die Knie sinken vor Ehrfurcht  Dann las ich dieses eine Wort: P h o t o s h o p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. September 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Wie fährt sich das Patriot? Lässt sich das gut rauf pedalieren? Im Vergleich zum Stereo, recht hohes Tretlager gell.



Nach startschwierigkeiten, will heißen, proleme meine richtige position aufm bike zu finden, hab ich mich mittlerweile gut eingewöhnt. die liebe wächst mit jedem meter  Der hinterbau arbeitet sehr effektiv, aber unauffällig, die gabel hab ich mittlerweile vom wegtauchen abgebracht und die geo is soweiso der knaller. einzig laaaaangsame schlüsselstellen machen mir noch etwas probleme. da musst schaun, dass man am rollen bleibt, weil die ganze karre sonst mehr drüberstempelt als rollt. aber gut, gewöhnungssache.. je mehr geschwindigkeit, desto besser funktioniert das ganze  gut rauf pedalieren ist relativ.. 16,4kg und ein "sensibles" (wippendes) stahlfahrwerk sprechen für sich. dennoch, durch cc sitzwinkel und wiedermal gewöhnung passt das scho.... also die letzte woche gardasee hatte drei touren deutlich über 2000, eine über 2500hm. das lief einigermaßen, und insofern halt ich das ganze, wie angenommen, für voll tourentauglich.


----------



## black arrow zz (16. September 2012)

Dann mal wieder paar Fotos aus dem Oberbergischen....der Blick heute morgen aus dem Fenster was vielversprechend....Nebelschwaden zogen durchs Tal





also schnell zusammengepackt und los....erst mal paar Meter hoch....Blick zurück auf Bergneustadt





ein bisschen weiter und nochmal Blick runter ins Tal auf Bergneustadt





dann über den Bergkamm wo sich normalerweise ein herrlicher Blick über die Aggertalsperre bietet





normalerweise...diesmal hängt da dicker Nebel über dem Wasser...also mal runterfahren und schauen, ob ich da mehr Durchblick habe





na auch nicht wirklich viel mehr...also mal langsam ans fahren kommen...zuerst um die Aggertaltalsperre, dann bisschen hoch und runter durch den Wald









dann wieder ein Stück runter zum Vorstaubecken....da trieben sich noch ein paar Nebelschwaden rum Richtung Naturbad Bruch





Dann bisschen weitergestrampelt um die Genkeltalsperre....hier hat sich der Nebel schon komplett verzogen gehabt





dann zurück zur Aggertalsperre bis zur Rengser Mühle









komisch, die wollten mir da früh um 10:00 Uhr noch kein Bier geben.....also bin ich zurück nach Bergneustadt ...waren dann 40 km und 943 hm und eine schöne Sonntag-Morgen-Runde


----------



## Speci007 (16. September 2012)

hi,

sehr schöne stimmungsvolle frühherbstbilder


----------



## sepalot (16. September 2012)

schöne Nebelbilder 

Anfang August war ich auch noch mal unterwegs ... ist mir fast durch die Hände gelitten 


Der Birthday-Ride ist erst paar Tage her 



 und schon geht's mitm Agent S noch mal rund um den See ... Weißenstädter See. Vor paar Jahren bin ich mal die Egerquelle gefahren. Ein paar schöne Stückchen sind da ja dabei ... schauen wir mal, vor allem, wie es mit dem Enduro ist. Damals waren es ja noch Hardtail-Zeiten 



.

Bei bestem Wetter geht es in Fichtelgebirge. Ja, das wird bestimmt gut. Die Schneebergstraße runter und Blick von Waldstein (links) über Weißenstadt und im Hintergrund der Kornberg (rechts).






Auto abgestellt - Blick in Richtung Schneeberg - die grobe Richtung für heute, für den ersten Teil.






Blick zum Bergkopf ... der Nachbar vom Waldstein.






Waldstein ... da komm ma heute denk ich auch noch vorbei.


















Auf dem Weg zur Egerquelle geht's den Quellenweg entlang. Grastrailflow 









!


















Agent S ... noch alles unter Kontrolle 



.






Dann gibt's ein Bild davor ...






... und leider nur eins danach. Vom Stoppe auf der Wurzel leider keins 



.






Dann geht's weiter, wie sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier 



.


















Trailausgang, Straße überqueren und schon sind wir an der Egerquelle.












Quellspaß 


































Dann geht's aber mal weiter. Mal voll abziehen ... halt voll gesketched 



.












... und Action bitte ...


















Wie schon am Samstag, läuft's heut ... echt überwältigend 



!






Ups. Nur noch vermummt in den Wald! Jetzt bauen se hier schon die Blitzer auf 



 ... die schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden.






Das ist ja die Hölle ... Halt in der Torfmoorhölle. Jetzt geht es den Waldstein noch hoch. Wir wollen den Deluxe-Cappu haben.






Da presst man sich die letzten Atome der Körnchen durch den Körper, bevor man das Waldsteinhaus erreicht und dann glaubt man gar nicht, was die Augen so zu decodieren vermöchten. Agent D, der heute fehlt, hätte das ja gewusst 






.






Nach dem wir ja vor drei Tagen den H-Weg regelrecht runtergeflogen sind (wie ich ihn noch nie runter bin 



), naja und der Frank auch wirklich abgeflogen ist 






, lass ma heut mal wieder den Seenweg an die Reihe kommen. Tja Sven, das ist der Blick, den du wusstest, dass es ihn gibt, aber ihn total verpeilt hast. Blick auf den Weißenstädter See ... passt 



!






Ja, der Seenweg rumpelt auch immer gut 



.






Wenn schon überall im Fichtelgebirge die Fotofallen sind, dann kann ich doch auch unverhofft im Gebüsch platz nehmen.






"Lass dich überraschen ..."


















Ja und unten am See gibt's dann endlich den ersehnten Cappu und Kuchen.


----------



## ThinkBiking (17. September 2012)

Vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakulär... aber dennoch mal hier zwei Bildchen von gestern unterwegs im Taunus, u.a. oberhalb des Steinruchs Wehrheim..






Und hinter dem Wall darf gebuddelt werden....


----------



## Turbo-s (17. September 2012)

ThinkBiking schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakulär... aber dennoch mal hier zwei Bildchen von gestern unterwegs im Taunus, u.a. oberhalb des Steinruchs Wehrheim..
> 
> Und hinter dem Wall darf gebuddelt werden....



*Hey ThinkBiking! Da muss ich doch dann mal auch vorbei. Wir waren am Feldberg unterwegs!*

Bilders.





Der Biking Geist an der Weil-Quelle:





Das Bitburger-Orakel auf der Abfahrt nach Schmitten!





Der Blick über den Hintertaunus nach Norden!





Und die kleine Nachttour zu den Eschbacher Klippen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThinkBiking (17. September 2012)

@Turbo-s

An der Weilquelle und Feldbergkastell war ich auch schon 

Hier ein Bildchen von vor 3 Wochen auf den Eschbacher Klippen


----------



## Turbo-s (17. September 2012)

@ThinkBiking ..na dann fahren wir uns ja irgendwann über den Weg!


----------



## ThinkBiking (17. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> @ThinkBiking ..na dann fahren wir uns ja irgendwann über den Weg!



Wenn nicht schon passiert..


----------



## blutbuche (17. September 2012)

@Turbo : an der weilquellewar ich letzte woche auch  ! @Andi : schönes vid - und ich LIEBE dein  orange !!!


----------



## Guerill0 (17. September 2012)

Bin beim "King of Baldo Festival" auch durch nen Blitzer gefahren. 
Coole Veranstaltung, auch wenn das Stereo am Skull durchaus an die Grenzen kam


----------



## manurie (18. September 2012)

black arrow zz schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder paar Fotos aus dem Oberbergischen....der Blick heute morgen aus dem Fenster was vielversprechend....Nebelschwaden zogen durchs Tal


Den Nebel habe ich am Sonntag auch gesehen im Bergischen, war von 7.30 - 10.00Uhr mit dem RR unterwegs von Wuppertal nach Dahlerau 2x die Strecke gemacht und es war schön kalt und hab mir die Finger abgefroren. 

Tolle Bilder.


----------



## manurie (18. September 2012)

Feierabendrunde heute, kurz vorm Ende gestoppt, ab da geht es nur noch runter 2 fluffige Singletrails und mittendrin nen wenig Flachstrecke.






Ist im Saarland, Dudweiler am Gehlenberg, war 2h unterwegs.


----------



## frankowitsch (20. September 2012)

Das Fritzz in Lenzerheide! Letztes Wochenende abseits der TrailTrophy


[ame="http://vimeo.com/49828492"]Around the Trophy on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## beuze1 (20. September 2012)

*Da das Wetter im Moment ja eine kleine Pause macht, haben wir mal per pedes geschaut, wo demnächst einmal eine Biketour lohnen würde.






Und was soll ich sagen, wir sind fündig geworden.





Auch die nötige Infrastruktur für eine gelungene MTB-Tour ist vorhanden.





Aber das Beste, zum Nachtisch stünden feinste Trail's zur Auswahl.



*


----------



## blutbuche (20. September 2012)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (20. September 2012)

Traumhafte Trails! Schöne Aufnahmen. Hat sicher ne Menge Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Maas89 (20. September 2012)

frankowitsch schrieb:


> Das Fritzz in Lenzerheide! Letztes Wochenende abseits der TrailTrophy
> 
> 
> Around the Trophy on Vimeo



Traumhaft!


----------



## OIRAM (22. September 2012)

*Heute zum Herbstanfang mal wieder meine Hausrunde gefahren...





mit ner tollen Fernsicht...









zwei Kraftwerke... nich so ganz, ich bin ja nicht mit drauf... 





Nächste Woche wird die Region um Korbach unsicher gemacht... mal schaun wie da die Fotoausbeute wird...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Gummischwain (22. September 2012)

Oiram, dein Hobel ist wie immer  

Heute mal die neuen Lager+Buchsen getestet. Die alten Buchsen in grau sind ans Stereo WLS meiner Holden gewandert! 

Nachdem ich nun auch mal das Gleitlager im Rahmen etwas gelockert habe (hatte CUBE wohl a bisserl fest angezogen) reagiert der Hinterbau nun wieder richtig sensibel! 









Morgen wird ausführlicher getestet...


----------



## OIRAM (23. September 2012)

*Ja Gummi, wir beiden haben schon nen ausgesprochen guten Geschmack...   *


----------



## bobcat (23. September 2012)

Leider nur ein Handy Foto, aber dafür ganz hoch hinaus.
Glacier Mont de Lans 3160m (natürlich selbst hochgequält, ohne Seilbahn)
Im Hintergrund der Mont Blanc...


----------



## andi_tool (23. September 2012)

Guten Abend,

so, letztes Wochenende waren wir richtig fleissig - 90 km am Sonntag...

Da gab's dann zur Abwechslung doch mal ein paar Bilder, unter anderem sind wir den Waldbadtrail gefahren...


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. September 2012)

bobcat schrieb:


> Leider nur ein Handy Foto, aber dafür ganz hoch hinaus.
> Glacier Mont de Lans 3160m (natürlich selbst hochgequält, ohne Seilbahn)
> Im Hintergrund der Mont Blanc...


----------



## barbarissima (24. September 2012)

*@bobcat*
WOW*  *

*@Andi*
Schöne Bilder und schöner Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (24. September 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@bobcat*
> WOW*  *
> 
> *@Andi*
> Schöne Bilder und schöner Trail



 @bärbel,
Du bist den noch nie gefahren?


----------



## Turbo-s (24. September 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ja Gummi, wir beiden haben schon nen ausgesprochen guten Geschmack...   *



Boah ist das* ROT *!!! aber hey, ich stah auf Grün Ihr auf Rot! Super!


----------



## akisu (24. September 2012)

trails fahren? das sieht voll anstrengend aus. also ich lag die ganze letzte woche nur faul rum


----------



## Turbo-s (24. September 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> trails fahren? das sieht voll anstrengend aus. also ich lag die ganze letzte woche nur faul rum



Boah, was eine faule Haut, schäm Dich!


----------



## Turbo-s (24. September 2012)

So, ich könnte schwören letzte Woche was es noch Sommer!!!

Aber  wenn ich mir unsere Tour vom Wochenende anschaue ist der Herbstanfang nun eine Tatsache.

Wir sind die kleine Winterstein Taunus Strecke gefahren und haben diesmal den Trail nach Ziegenberg runter genommen.

Der GPS Track:





Leztes Sammeln am Turm:





Der Einstieg in den Trail kurz unterhalb des Wintestein-Turms





Genug Laub war vorhanden:





Rutschig war es auf den asphaltierten Wegen.





Laub Impression in voller Motion:





Abends haben wir dann noch eine kleine Nachtausfahrt zur Saalburg gemacht.

Hier war es 19:30 und es wurde düster.





Licht hatten wir aber ausreichend:





Die Saalburg bei Nacht (und ohne Nebel). Es treiben sich dunkle Gestalten im Halbschatten herum... Böse !!!!! 





Nachts macht mir immer mehr Spaß, die anderen Lichteindrücke machen einen alten Trail mal zu was ganz besonderen. Außerdem sieht man unheimlich viele Tiere!


----------



## Schempi (24. September 2012)

So, ersten kleinen Gardasee Trip mit drei Touren gut hinter mich gebracht, paar schöne Eindrücke und gerne wieder...vielleicht dann mit etwas besserer Kompaktknipse als den Smartphones.





Hoch mit Ziel Lago di Ledro.





"Lach mal. Oh Gott...lach besser doch nicht!" 





Ausblick ein paar HM weiter.





Runter zum Lago di Tenno.





Schönes Fleckchen, nächstes mal aber lieber ein paar Trails mehr  So brauch ich den Rest der Saison jedenfalls keine endlosen Teeranstiege mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2012)

och bei 2000hm und mehr is asphalt eigtl. ganz nett zum hochrollen


----------



## barbarissima (24. September 2012)

*@akisu*
Faule Socke 


*@Turbo-S*
Bei dir siehts aber schon bedenklich nach Herbst aus 


*@Schempi*
Der Gardasee ist schon ein sehr fotogenes Fleckchen Erde


----------



## Turbo-s (24. September 2012)

@Barbarrisima   

Ja, irgendwie stürmt es hier jetzt auch und ich habe schon einen ziehmlichen Blues!


----------



## OIRAM (27. September 2012)

*Nicht schlecht, die letzten Bilder...

Wie schon angekündigt, hab ich die Gegend um Korbach erkundet.
Das Wetter war zwar mehr als bescheiden, aber so lang es nicht aus Eimern schüttet wenn ich los will, ist mir das eigentlich Wurscht...

So sollte die Tour verlaufen...









Noch ists trocken, aber nicht mehr lang hell...









ohne Licht geht im Wald nichts mehr...





der Edersee ist erreicht, aber es war nur noch ne Pfütze Wasser drin... 





dafür war dann diese nette Dame, Fr. Teichmolch, fürn Fotoshooting zu haben...





mein STEREO mochte Sie auch...





und hier der Feuersalamander, ist im Licht des Scheinwerfers erstarrt...





da das Wetter nun immer ungemütlicher wird, ein letztes Bild und schnell zurück ins Hotel...





Die Tour war echt klasse, aber im dunkeln und bei regen ist es nicht ganz so einfach, sich nur aufs Navi zu verlassen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2012)

..frau teichmolch


----------



## akisu (27. September 2012)

huhu alle miteinander,

da ich im moment wenig zeit habe und ich euch auch nicht mit zu vielen bildern auf einmal quälen will, gibts hier fotos etappenweise.

tag1: ziel - riva del garda

mit ordentlich verpackten cubes ging es gen süden





nach vielen stunden kamen fahrt dann auch die ersten zeichen das wir unser ziel bald erreicht haben





auch das wetter wandelte sich und kündigte die aussichten der folgende woche an





nach einer langen zähen fahrt konnten wir endlich unser ziel, den gardasee, sehen





nach dem auspacken ging es dann auch direkt pizza-essen und den strand besichtigen. allerdings konnten wir zu diesem zeitpunkt nur noch erahnen was uns da erwarten würde





leider sieht man noch nicht viele cubes. aber keine sorge, die kommen beim nächsten mal. und blaues wasser


----------



## Asko (28. September 2012)

Coole Bilder auf der Seite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






akisu schrieb:


> nach vielen stunden kamen fahrt dann auch die ersten zeichen das wir unser ziel bald erreicht haben



Kommt mir bekannt vor, 2 Minuten weg von dem Schild wohn ich 


Am Samstag waren wir in Leogang, leider ist das Hanzz nur ausgeliehn.
Hatten uns eigentlich fest vorgenommen zwischendurch mal Bilder zu machen aber es hat soviel Spaß gemacht das wir von 9 Uhr morgens bis zur letzten Bergfahrt um 17 Uhr durchgefahren sind


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. September 2012)

*20 min von mir, also München...



*


----------



## fatz (28. September 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> nach vielen stunden kamen fahrt dann auch die ersten zeichen das wir unser ziel bald erreicht haben


du armes schwein. wenn ich das schild da seh, sitz ich grad erst seit 5 min im auto.

 @Osti: nix muenchen, das ist das inntaldreick


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2012)

Das Schild habe ich am Mittwoch gesehen 

 Da hatte ich aber auch schon knappe drei Stunden AB hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (28. September 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> du armes schwein. wenn ich das schild da seh, sitz ich grad erst seit 5 min im auto.
> 
> @_Osti_: nix muenchen, das ist das inntaldreick



*ist mir klar Fatz, von da noch 20min und ich bin in Unterhaching *
*Na wenn ich die A8 nicht kennen würde*


----------



## akisu (28. September 2012)

das autobahnschild gefällt euch wohl? hätte ich mal mehr schilder fotografiert. 
wir hatten zu diesem zeitpunkt 4h hinter uns. in italien habe ich ein tolles schild mit "holzschlägerung" gesehen. da hab ich mich ja doch geärgert dass ich es nicht fotografiert habe. ich fand aber echt gut das die schilder mehrsprachig waren für so sprachunkundige wie mich.

neue seite und noch nicht ein foto, aber keine sorge, ich mach schon 


tag2: ziel - lago di ledro und pregasina

am nächsten morgen ging es hochmotiviert in die berge und wir haben riva hinter uns gelassen






wie versprochen diesmal auch mit mehr cubes 





je höher wir kamen umso toller wurde die aussicht





und so ging es immer höher und weiter weg





aber irgendwann waren auch unsere käfte am ende und wir müssen uns den bergen geschlagen geben





noch ein letzter schnappschuss richtung süden





und dann ging es zurück richtung riva





am abend noch paar kleine kamera spielereien ohne cubes 





weiter gehts dann nächste woche


----------



## dusi__ (28. September 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> je höher wir kamen umso toller wurde die aussicht





ich brauch Urlaub   starke Bilder die nach mehr rufen!


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2012)

*Oh nee, wäre ich nur weiter gefahren anstatt nach Rosenheim abzubiegen  Dann könnte ich jetzt auch vom Berg runter gucken und tolle Fotos posten *


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2012)

"Holzschlägerung" steht nach pregasina auf dem 122B(?) oder?  hat mich auch amüsiert..


----------



## akisu (28. September 2012)

@barbarissima
wieso fährst du nach rosenheim, wenn du fast am gardasee bist? 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> "Holzschlägerung" steht nach pregasina auf dem 122B(?) oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja das war da in der gegend^^
aber wir waren da schon so kaputt, dass ich die kamera nicht mehr ausgepackt habe. muss ich wohl nochmal hinfahren


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2012)

Ja.... weiß auch nicht  War blöd von mir


----------



## dusi__ (28. September 2012)

da mir die Garda Fotos so gefallen haben habe ich mir ganz spontan bei der heutigen Tour gedacht : "mach doch auch mal wieder Fotos..." 
Gedacht..getan...

Heute gab es eine kleine Harkortberg runde 

Nachdem der erste etwas langatmige "ich fahr am See in Richtung Berg" Etappe abgeschlossen war bin ich oben angekommen und direkt in den ersten Trail gestürzt 






Als schließlich auf dem Höchsten Punkt der heutigen Reise die Sonne raus kam konnte ich nicht anders als erstmal ein klitzekleines Päuschen einzulegen um die Sonne auf die Plautze scheinen lassen






Nachdem ein kleiner stärkungs Snack eingeworfen und der Wasserbestand aufgefüllt wurde ging es rüber zum Aussichtspunkt und ich muss sagen...Euch da unten in den Alpen können wir mit unserer Aussicht klar mithalten (mehr oder weniger..eher weniger...  )






Doch genug rumgeknipst jetzt mussten die Trails her halten! Doch was ist das denn wieder?

Sport ohne Bike? Die spinnen doch.






Naja schnell dran vorbei gesaust in Richtung noch mehr Spaß 






Kaum haben die Trails begonnen konnte ich mich nicht aufraffen anzuhalten um noch mehr Fotos zu machen. Schon gar nicht da ich einen neuen Trail  entdeckt habe den ich vorher nicht kannte. Astrein sag ich da nur 

Unten angekommen habe ich mich dann noch mit meiner Freundin an den Fluss gesetzt und bei romantischer Pärchen Atmosphäre, Lenker in Hand der Sonne beim untergehen zugesehen    (sorry für die Größe)





Hoffentlich hattet Ihr heute auch so viel Spaß 

Bis dahin!

Dustin


----------



## Schempi (28. September 2012)

Grmpf akisu, wenn ich die Bilder seh will ich am liebsten zurück, die Auffahrt is blicktechnisch schon einfach geil  

So kam ich seit Rückkehr vom Gardasee noch einmal aufs Bike und verbring seitdem meine letzte Woche Semesterferien beim auskurieren von nem italienischen Killerbazillus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (29. September 2012)

*@ dusi

Ja, das Ruhrgebiet braucht sich ja nun wirklich nicht zu verstecken, wie auch Deine Bilder zeigen... 
Unsere Berge sind vielleicht nicht so hoch , wie in den Alpen, dafür haben wir aber auch noch Hügel, Halden und Flachland , vom Fluss und See mal ganz abgesehen.

Aber das wichtigste ist, dass wir alle das Biken mögen, egal wo .

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## buschhase (29. September 2012)

Ruhrgebiet rockt!!


----------



## maestros (29. September 2012)




----------



## sepalot (29. September 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> in italien habe ich ein tolles schild mit "holzschlägerung" gesehen


 


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> "Holzschlägerung" steht nach pregasina auf dem 122B(?) oder?  hat mich auch amüsiert..


 

auch schon dort unten so eins gesehen ​


----------



## barbarissima (29. September 2012)

*@Maestros*
Das auf dem ersten Bild müsste der Greitspitztrail sein, oder? Auf das dritte Bild könnte Paznauner Taja sein  Da war ich letztes Jahr. Ist schon eine geniale Bikeregion


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. September 2012)

schöne Bilder wieder hier!



barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist schon eine geniale Bikeregion



ganz im Ernst, die Trails sind bei Trockenheit recht gut, Kumpels waren mal bei Nässe da, haben sich viele die Hinterbaulager ruiniert!
....was mich da richtig stört sind die mit Liften verschandelte Landschaft.
aber das ist wohl die Schattenseite des Winterrummels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. September 2012)

Die abgekratzten Hänge sehen echt übel aus  Aber Jamtal, Heidelberger Hütte, Friedrichshafener Hütte usw. und alles was man nicht mit dem Lift anfahren kann, ist total schön finde ich


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. September 2012)

*Vinschgau ??? *


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2012)

*Die Trauben sehen eher nach Trollinger oder Lemberger aus 

 Also Württemberg! - Prost 

*


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. September 2012)

*sehr gut Bärbel...




*


----------



## beuze1 (30. September 2012)

*Im ersten Moment als ich um die Kurve kamm dachte ich noch au Mann, das kati hat Dich gefunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Aber dann fiel mir wieder ein, Sie kann ja gar nicht fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.











 War wohl ein normaler Frauenparkplatz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*
.


----------



## blutbuche (30. September 2012)

das kati würde mit einem schreikrampf flüchten , wenn es dich nur von weitem erblicken würde .... 
  @bärbel : du erkennst das  gebiet an den trauben - respekt


----------



## OIRAM (30. September 2012)

*


beuze1 schrieb:





 War wohl ein normaler Frauenparkplatz 
.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich krich mich nich mehr ein... Absolut genial...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## manurie (30. September 2012)

Ich war heute Morgen bei Sonnenaufgang und Nebel im Bergischen unterwegs so 40km und hab am späten Nachmittag noch ne Runde angehangen, eben die lockere Spassrunde und da mit dem Smartphone am Ende noch Bilder gemacht.

Hier in Wuppertal wird ja jetzt die alte Kopfstation der Schwebebahn abgerissen und ersetzt. War am Ende der Tour, von da habe ich nur noch 300m bis nach Hause.

Links das neue Teil der Wagenhalle und rechts das Originalteil.





Hier im Detail noch besser zu erkennen.





Der neue vorläufige Wendehammer der Schwebebahn.


----------



## rafal76 (30. September 2012)

Radon als Cube Familie..;P

Gestern Cronenberg, Ronsdorf und Beyenburg 53 km.
Heute Kemnader See und rund 67km


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *War wohl ein normaler Frauenparkplatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Ja genau 

 Und es wird nicht verraten, wie man den Käfer da oben abstellt 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @_bärbel_ : du erkennst das gebiet an den trauben - respekt


Jahrelanges Training


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. September 2012)

Für Alle die am Montag arbeiten müssen - *"Frühstücksfernsehen!"* 

Heute ging es an einem wunderschönen, trockenem, sonnigen aber kühlem Herbst-Tag mal wieder auf Tour. Nein, nicht "Hausrunde" - 
ich habe frei - daher war endlich mal wieder eine "Ausfahrt" drin! 
Es verschlug mich heute in eine absolut geschichtsträchtige Umgebung:Libbenichen - Dolgelin - Friedersdorf - Seelow - 
so als ganz grobe Orientierung für die Tourenverfolgungsjunkies auf G.Earth. 
Pferde & Fließe & Schienen wurden der Zensur geopfert - übrig geblieben sind nachfolgende Impressionen:

Soll ich etwa schon auf der faulen Haut liegen bleiben? 
So ein "Typ" mit einem goldenem Bike hat es doch vor kurzem vorgelebt.
Gut von Frankfurt ist Dolgelin nun schon etwas weg - aber ein Stück
geht noch!  Und der "Typ" war ja offensichtlich dann auch wieder unterwegs. 




Also weiter - über Friedersdorf - hier die Barockkirche gegenüber dem Kunstspeicher im Ortskern.




Weiter ging es dann zum eigentlichen Ausflusziel - der Mahn-und Gedenkstätte an den "Seelower Höhen"








Aus dem ehemaligen "Fuhrpark" der Sowjetarmee...auf dem Freigelände.




Von dort Oben konnte man das flache Land in Richtung Osten, also zur Oder hin, komplett überblicken. (vgl. Flachland hinter mir)
Die Führung der Wehrmacht erhoffte sich so den entscheidenen Vorteil in einer der letzten großen Schlachten im 2. Weltkrieg kurz vor den Toren von Berlin.




Wie es ausging ist bekannt - oder 
*hier* nachzulesen*.*
So - das leidige Lampenproblem wäre damit gelöst, nur das "Transport-Problem" des Scheinwerfers noch nicht...




In einer Runde über den Bahnhof Seelow kam ich dann unterhalb der Höhen an. Nach Osten in der Tat pures Flachland - 
welches nur aus rein historischen Aspekten heraus gezeigt wird...
Hier war man tatsächlich ohne jegliche Möglichkeit auf Deckung unterwegs.




Aber faktisch hinter mir waren ja die Höhen. Hier fanden sich ganz gute Möglichkeiten mal etwas Abfahrt zu machen...




Aber wo es runter geht - geht es auch wieder....ich habe den Rückweg gelitten & man glaubt gar nicht - wie sich der Anstieg zieht.....




Von den Alten und Einheimischen wird Seelow auch immer wieder als "Zicken-Seelow" betitelt! Ich glaube nun auch endlich zu wissen warum....




Nachdem ich dem Kollegen versichert hatte, dass er die schöneren & vor Allem längeren Barends hat, trennten sich unsere Wege letztlich friedlich.
Oberhalb der Höhenzüge konnte offenbar auch der Wind so richtig brausen - ich denke das ist noch vom letzten Unwetter neulich hier über Brandenburg.




In einer großen Schleife & quer durch die Höhen erreichte ich endlich wieder Dolgelin - war also in Richtung Heimat unterwegs.
Hier konnte ich noch 2 Dinge lernen:
1. Die Kirche in Dolgelin hatte nicht so viel Glück wie die in Friedersdorf, obwohl nur einen Steinwurf entfernt. 
Im Krieg (Schlacht um die Seelower Höhen) bereits stark beschädigt wurde der Kirchturm dann 1965 endgültig geprengt. Zurück blieb die Ruine.




Und 2. - kaum zu glauben, eigentlich ist das Oderbruch ja heute so was wie der Ar*** der Welt  stand (war) man tatsächlich mal im (ein)Mittelpunkt...




So - das war es erst mal wieder aus dem Osten.


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2012)

Ja Mensch Spuri, jetzt hast du so lange gefaulenzt und dann liegst du auf dem ersten Bild schon wieder in der Hängematte ......... Schäm dich


----------



## blutbuche (30. September 2012)

spuri und seine sightseeing touren  schöne bilder


----------



## manurie (30. September 2012)

rafal76 schrieb:


>


Ronsdorf Talsperre, kenn ich.


----------



## akisu (1. Oktober 2012)

ich reihe mich mal bei den "für alle die montag NICHT arbeiten müssen" ein 
 @sepalot
danke für das schild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tag 3: ziel - lago di tenno - die mädchentour

nachdem wir uns mit der ersten tour etwas übernommen hatten und downhill trails nach oben getragen haben, haben wir uns was gemütliches für den nächsten tag gesucht

vorbei an weinbergen ging es richtung nord-osten





und schneller als gedacht hatten wir den tenno see erreicht





so sehr wir es auch versucht haben, die kamera konnte dieses blau einfach nicht ganz einfangen, man muss es einfach selber sehen





wieder fotospielereien 





nachdem wir uns endlich sattgesehen hatten und die füsse wieder trocken waren ging es dann langsam zurück





mit unsere kleinen lieblingen auf den rücken suchten wir unseren trail





wieder vorbei an weinbergen ging es gemütlich nach riva


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja Mensch Spuri, jetzt hast du so lange gefaulenzt und dann liegst du auf dem ersten Bild schon wieder in der Hängematte ......... Schäm dich


 
Gefaulenzt - ich war doch jeden Tag zu Fuß auf Autosuche....
Na und das mit der Hängematte habe ich doch auch nur vom B. - außerdem bin ich ja wie Du sehen kannst, schnell wieder aufgestanden.... @_Kati_ - Danke!
  @_akisu_ -  ein Glück für uns, dass Du das Foto machen nicht vergessen hast...
Da fällt es offenbar leicht - was atemberaubendes einzufangen! Viel Spaß noch im Frei!


----------



## beuze1 (1. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> *ich reihe mich mal bei den "für alle die montag NICHT arbeiten müssen" ein *



*Ich hab ja schon in frühster Kindheit festgestellt, das man sich mit Arbeit oft den ganzen tag versaut. Darum bleib ich gerne Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, usw. zu Hause.*



spurhalter schrieb:


> *So ein "Typ" mit einem goldenem Bike hat es doch vor kurzem vorgelebt.*



*Ja im rumhängen bin ich ganz groß.






















Manchmal tut aber Bewegung ganz gut.





Vor allem in einer der schönsten Sackgasse im Rheintal.





Wo sonst könnte man/frau besser abhängen.





Als 800m über Grund.








*


.


----------



## Turbo-s (1. Oktober 2012)

Na da waren doch einige sehr emsig das Wochenende!

Wunderschöne Bilder und ich muss sagen die Italien Bilder sind natürlich Weltklasse aber ich finde es schön dass doch so viele iherer deutschen Heimat schöne Strecken abgewinnen können. 

Bei uns hat ja bekanntermaßen der Herbst Einzug gehalten und unsere Touren verlagern sich auch nun immer mehr in die Abendstunden. Da ist es mit den Bildern nicht ganz so weit her, aber ein paar Stimmungsfotos haben wir dann doch machen können.

Wir sind noch im Hellen Richtung Feldberg gestartet. Hier ein Cube bei Dorfweil:





Selbe Ecke, anderes Rad, anderer Fahrer:





Zwischenstopp an der Saalburg:





Kleine Farbverfremdung:





Man muss ja erst mal hoch:





Die Sonne senkt sich!





Kurze Stärkung:





Den Berg weiter hoch, direkt in die Sonne:





Und immer kräftig Drücken! Das Rauschen kommt von den schwachen Lichtverhältnissen.





Das Ziel fest im Blick!





Asphalteinlage:





Falschen (neuen) Weg genommen und siehe da.... Baumärgernis!








Oben am Feldberg angekommen, es war wenig los.





Der letzte Blick in den Sonnenuntergang:





Dann wurde es Dunkel: BATMAN läßt Grüßen: Two-Face






Es ist gut dass wir mittlererweile auf stärkere Lampen umgerüstet haben. Es ist dadurch deutlich sicherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Oktober 2012)

schöne pics , grüsse nach usingen


----------



## Hmmwv (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, nachdem das letzte Wochenende ganz der Feuerwehr verschrieben war , zogs mich dieses Wochenende wieder aufs Bike.
Auf der Suche nach neuen Strecken versuchte ich mein Glück am Treppenweg von Wien aus Richtung Osten. 
Ich wurde nicht enttäuscht, aber Bilder sagen mehr:

































An der Stelle hab ich heuer schon die Zille nach oben drüber geschleppt:





Ein Fully wäre für den Abschnitt wohl das bessere Bike:













Vom nördlichen Streckenteil (Sonntag) hab ich leider keine Fotos da es einfach zu dunkel war, dafür gabs aber einige wilde Tiere zu sehen.

U.a. Rehe, Hasen, Katzen, Hunde, Jäger, Bauern,....


----------



## Turbo-s (1. Oktober 2012)

Immer wieder erstaunlich wie FLACH Wien und Umgebung doch ist. Aber eine schöne Stadt. Und weit in den Wiener Stadtwald habt Ihr es ja auch nicht,.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> aber Bilder sagen mehr:



*Schade das Du keine BIKE-BILDER mitgebracht hast.*





.


----------



## blutbuche (1. Oktober 2012)

@Hmm : ..das vorletzte gefällt  !


----------



## Uni560 (1. Oktober 2012)

@ Turbo-s schick .. in Dorfweil bin ich übrigens am Wochenende auch wieder, allerdings für einen anderen Sport. Auf dem Feldberg war ich das letzte mal am 09.09.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (1. Oktober 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @_Hmm_ : ..das vorletzte gefällt  !


Danke. 

Beuze ich gelobe Besserung.  

Turbo-s auf dem Foto rechts von der Donau ist das Marchfeld.

Das Höchste ist da Donauschutzdamm mit 8m und jetzt im Herbst die Rübenpriesen in Leopoldsdorf:

http://www.botanische-spaziergaenge.at/Bilder/Lumix_7/P1560060.JPG

Wien selbst kann im Süden (Wienerwaldumgebung) richtig steil werden, nördlich der Donau ist es ebenso bretteleben, erst nördlich der B8 wirds wieder hügelig.


----------



## mephir (2. Oktober 2012)

Manchmal muss halt auch der 650B XC Bock herhalten


----------



## Turbo-s (2. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Bild... Naja und das Stereo kann ja was ab... Es wird immer so getan als ob dann alles glecih beim Downhill kaputt geht. Wir sind sowas früher mit einer Elastomerfedergabel gefahren.


----------



## Turbo-s (2. Oktober 2012)

@ Blutbuche, danke freut mich. Wir hatten Spass bei den Nachtaufnahmen,




Uni560 schrieb:


> @ Turbo-s schick .. in Dorfweil bin ich übrigens am Wochenende auch wieder, allerdings für einen anderen Sport. Auf dem Feldberg war ich das letzte mal am 09.09.



Was kann man da denn noch für Sport machen ausser Wandern?


----------



## blutbuche (2. Oktober 2012)

seinen namen tanzen , eventuell ...  ??!!!


----------



## Turbo-s (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja stimmt.... Ich tanze auch zu hause immer meine Emotionen...

Ich glaube bei der nächsten Ausfahrt versuche ich mal rhytmisch den weg vorzutanzen... Ich mach dann mal Fotos....


----------



## Uni560 (2. Oktober 2012)

Nein, nicht ganz .. es ist Kampfsport ... wir fahren immer für ein Trainingslager dorthin.


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2012)

@All: schöne Bilder.
 @ Spuri: Schön mal wieder Bilder von Dir zu sehen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2012)

Vinschgau 2012:

Schon mal ein Sorry an alle mit langsamer Internetverbindung .

Ankunft im Vinschgau: Die letzte Kaltfront verabschiedet sich gerade und das Vinschgau grüßt uns mit Sonnenschein.




Ausblick aus unserer FeWo: Was will man mehr ? 




Am ersten Tag ging es erstmal nach St. Martin zum einrollen rauf. Ach, was ist das schön: Die Höhenmeter sind geschafft und der Trail liegt noch vor uns.








Am Abend war dann auch Guido angekommen, mit Wein, Keksen und dem VinschgauTrailBook. Erstmal schauen, wo es am nächsten Tag lang geht. Das TrailBook ist übrigens ein sehr schön geschriebenes Buch, dass wir uns im Verlauf des Urlaubs auch noch zugelegt haben.




Am nächsten Tag ging es dann mit Schwung ...




... und gut gerüstet ... 








... auf die Trailjagd.




@ Guido: Das war nach dem Haselhof und dem gefühlten halben Liter Kurvenwasser .

Das Vinschgau trotzt nur so vor Trails. Sei es der Holy Hansen, 4er, Tschilli Trail usw. 






Oder wie hier der Sundowner / Sunny Benny Trail:









Ein großartiger Trail mit einer fantastischen Atmosphäre am Abend 


Nebst tollen Aussichten ...




.. gibt es auch jede Menge empfehlenswerte Hütten / Almen mit super Speis und Trank. Da kriegt der Guido einfach nicht genug ...




... und wundert sich über das anschließende Suppenkoma .




Nicht immer lief auf den Trails alles glatt. Hier musste ich nach einem unverhofft auftauchendem Drop am Trailende den Baum als Bremsstrecke mit nutzen . Gott sei Dank war der schräg und damit "befahrbar" . Klarer Fahrfehler von mir -> halt Dein Bike unter Kontrolle .




Das Wetter wurde im Verlauf beinahe unverschämt Gut. Hier sind wir  bei perfektem Wetter am Reschensee zur "Doppelten Bunker Tour" unterwegs.




Fürs Familienalbum.








Die berühmten Plamorter Panzersperren:












Das Wetter war so endg**l ... da sehen die Fotos schon fast wie Kitschfotos aus .




Guido als Fotomodel. Macht sich doch sehr gut vor der Kulisse.




Hier am Stilfserjoch: Ich war da oben auf 2900 ziemlich am japsen . Den Goldseetrail vor uns liegend, sind wir aber das Joch nicht hochgefahren.




"Der grüne Mann und der Trail."




Zusammen haben wir den ersten Teil vom Trail geschafft . War das schön da zu stehen.




Mit einer Sache hatte ich allerdings echt zu "kämpfen": Mit der Tiefe. Da ging es schon ordentlich runter und für uns Taunusradler ist das dann doch recht ungewohnt. Ich bin dem mit sehr viel Respekt begegnet.




Aber vor einer solchen Kulisse zu radeln, ist einfach ein Traum .








Während Guido schon wieder nach Hause musste, hattenm wir noch ein paar Tage und haben noch ein wenig die Gegend um Mals unsicher gemacht.








Aber auch mal wieder Glurns besucht. Eine kleine noch vollkommen von einer alten Stadtmauer umschlossen Stadt mit beschaulichem Stadtkern. Aber irgendwie doch sehr knuffig.




Ein letztes Mal jagd Tina noch den Trail bei den Annaberger Böden (hier bei der Hängebrücke) runter ...




... und dann wird es auch für uns Zeit Abschied vom Vinschgau zu nehmen.




Es war ein toller Urlaub, in einer tollen Gegend und vor allem mit Guido hat es wieder super bombastisch Spaß gemacht . 

Vinschgau ... wir werden uns wiedersehen.

Hoffe die Bilder haben euch gefallen.

Gruß (und an dieser Stelle speziell an Ago) aus Görsroth,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## xerto (3. Oktober 2012)

Super Bilder Jörg # Tina

Ihr hattet Spass wie man sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Oktober 2012)

>



 sieht nach ordentlich flow aus (und v.a. menschenleer)

Der Rest schaut auch sehr gut aus, sind die Trails ausgeschrieben oder Wanderwege?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Oktober 2012)

Joerg, Tina & Guido natürlich mal wieder....


Ich bin gerade völlig am durchdrehen......
 (Tief Luft holen.....)


----------



## beuze1 (3. Oktober 2012)

sirrah73 schrieb:


> vinschgau 2012:
> Hoffe die bilder haben euch gefallen.



*100% *


*War gestern früh auch unterwegs bei uns um die Ecke und hab wie immer meine Heimat genossen, die so viel zu bieten hat.

Zur Rechten Zeit am rechten Ort.





Mittags hab ich zur Erholung noch eine kleine Motorrad-Tour gemacht.

Zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.





Leider hat mich ein unachtsammer Autofahrer vom Bike geholt.
Bilder von meinem zerschundenen Körper erspar ich Euch. 

Alles zu seiner Zeit.



*


*Sent from my KrankenBett*


.


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2012)

Oh ne  Mensch Beuze ... was machst Du denn für Sachen. Tina und ich wünschen Dir gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.


----------



## kubitix (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Beuze,

das sind ja erschreckende Nachrichten, aber zumindest sitzt du zuhause auf dem Balkon und kannst den Blick noch genießen.

fühl Dich ganz herzlich gedrückt und gute Besserung
Susanne und Stefan


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. Oktober 2012)

*@Sirrah73 mensch wa für tolle Bilder
Beuze das auch noch!
*


----------



## barbarissima (3. Oktober 2012)

*Mensch Beuze! So ein Mist  Ich hoffe, du bist bald wieder auf den Beinen!*

*@Jörg*
*Die Bilder sind der Hit  Und ihr habt euch offensichtlich, was Trails angeht, schöne Sahnestückchen rausgesucht  Ein paar Motive habe ich auch noch in sehr guter Erinnerung  *


----------



## OIRAM (3. Oktober 2012)

*Tina, Jörg und Guido
Da habt Ihr ja alles gegeben, Fahr- und Fototechnisch.
Einfach genial und traumhaft schön.

Alles Gute auch von mir, lieber Beuze.
Ich hoffe die Zeit ohne Sattel unterm Hintern wird nicht so lang.

Schönen Gruß, ...





... Mario.*


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2012)

Hoi Beuze, gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung. Ich hoffe es hat dich nicht zu schlimm erwischt und bist schnell wieder auf den Beinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Oktober 2012)

@Jörg : super bilder !!!!!


----------



## xerto (3. Oktober 2012)

oh je beuze...

wärste bloss beim biken geblieben..

da wär nix passiert  

also gut erholen und dann gehts weiter

gute besserung vom fuß des taunus..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Oktober 2012)

Oh je - dann gibt es wohl in Zukunft noch mehr "beuze-abhängfotos" 
Also mal ehrlich - so versaust Du meine Zukunft - 
wie soll ich mir denn da ein ehrliches Beispiel an Dir nehmen? 

Sieh zu - dass Du bald wieder Cube in Motion posten kannst, und damit sind nicht die IBC-Krücken auf dem Weg zum Nachttopf gemeint.  
Oder einfach anders gesagt - gute Besserung! 

PS: Was macht der Autofahrer....konnte man ihm Deine Luftpumpe wieder aus dem Schädel entfernen..... Alles Gute bei der ganzen Schei** Schadensabwicklung..... & immer ein Auge auf das Forum!


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Oktober 2012)

Cube hat einen ams150 rahmen mit dämpfer springen lassen 
Fährt sich besser als stereo, wird aber nur übergangsweise gefahren.
Haben heute mal ganz spontan ein kleines video gedreht. Sorry für die
qualität. Und ich bin der mit der neonbrille  


edit: bei den ganzen fotostorys komme ich leider nicht mit


----------



## blutbuche (4. Oktober 2012)

schöner trail !      was is mim stereo passiert -. von wegen  ersatz  ams 150 ??


----------



## Cortina (4. Oktober 2012)

*Beuze was machst Du denn für Sachen 

Alles Gute auch von mir, ich hoffe es ist nicht ganz so wild *

Spuri, ich glaube Beuze hat keine Luftpumpe mit wenn er Motorrad fährt, ihn haben sie doch vom Mopped geholt 

Ja ja das Vinschgau, das schreit nach Wiederholung aber ob wir das mit dem Wetter auf dem Goldseetrail nochmal so hinbekommen 
Und alles nur weil ich meinen Teller brav leergegessen habe 

Das Kurvenwasser war 1A selbstgemachter Grappa in einem 0.2er Glas almengerecht aufgefüllt  genau richtig für den Holly Trail 

Das Beste Foto des Urlaubs hat aber immer noch Joerg gemacht 
Als Color Key und super Erinnerung hängt das jetzt ganz gross an der Wand 





Grüsse Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2012)

*Jau, das Bild sieht echt schick aus  Ich vermute mal, da hattest du dein Kurvenwasser schon eingeworfen *


----------



## Turbo-s (4. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil... Die Bilder sind der Hammer und das Colour Key.. das hätte cih mir auch an die Wand gehängt.

...von uns kommt morgen mehr...heute keine Zeit. ABER

Ich hatte versprochen ich tanze den Trail: Hier schonmal der Vorgeschmack!


----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2012)

*Sehr elegant  In Sachen Emotion musst du aber noch ne Schüppe drauflegen *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich hatte versprochen ich tanze den Trail: Hier schonmal der Vorgeschmack!...


 
Genau Bärbel - oder aber den Hintern etwas mehr herausstrecken - dann könnte man es auch für eine Form von "Ausdrucks-Tanz" halten...
Genug der Wortspiele. 
Thema: Herbststimmung - mild, trocken, kurze sonnige Abschnitte - perfekt- aber der Wetterbericht prophezeit Mistwetter. 
Also noch schnell eine kleine Runde abgespult. 
Es wird nun in der Tat draußen sehr finster.. ergo - alles Richtig gemacht. 
In Memoriem an die schönen Seiten des Herbstes einfach noch ein paar Impressionen aus der Gegend:



















Die Oder hat Niedrigwasser - an der gekippten Boje gut zu erkennen.
Mal der Blick auf die Stadtbrücke von der anderen Seite aus als üblich. Rechts war früher die sog. Dammvorstadt - heute Slubice (Polen).




Der Wetter-Experte erkennt sofort: Da braut sich langsam was zusammen. 
Dennoch eine schöne Abschiedsvorstellung vom "Goldenen Herbst". 




So - und nun aus der Werbung zurück zum Supertalent - wo uns Turbos-S den personifizierten Wahnsinn zeigen wird... Bühne frei 
  @_Guido_ - hast recht (Thema Luftpumpe + Beuze), dass ist schon das Alter bei mir!  Sehr feines Foto vom Joerg. .... und die bewegten Bilder, auch sehr schön! (Musik gefällt auch sehr gut!)


----------



## akisu (4. Oktober 2012)

gute besserung beuze! da du ja nun leider nicht radfahren kannst musst du noch mehr fotos von mir ertragen 

tag 4: ziel - altissimo - mit schummeln aber psst!

an diesem tag wollten wir ganz nach oben. aber irgendwie wollten wir doch nicht den ganzen weg fahren. also haben wir uns hilfsmittel gesucht und die füße hochgelegt.

und damit haben wir direkt früh morgens angefangen. unsere cubes in motion und das ganz ohne anstrengung





die sonne stand noch niedrig und wurde noch von komischen mountainbikern verdeckt





unterwegs habe ich dann mein traumhaus entdeckt. wenn ich mal groß bin will ich da einziehen <3





als wir mit unserer bootsfahrt fertig waren wollten wir direkt wieder faul sein. leider wollte uns die seilbahn nicht mitnehmen. also ging es dann per shuttle weiter





inzwischen war es auch fast schon mittag. aber dann endlich haben wir auch angefangen unsere muskeln zu benutzen.

wieder mal fotospielereien unterwegs





und posen bevor wir überhaupt oben waren...





morgen gibts dann bilder vom gipfel


----------



## blutbuche (4. Oktober 2012)

@Turbo : .. da geht noch was !!!


----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2012)

*Mensch Spuri, das ist ja mal nett, machst dich extra für uns auf den Weg in den Dschungel  Schön wäre ja auch noch ein Bild gewesen, wie du von dem North Shore auf Bild 2 und 3 im Hintergrund über den Teich springst  Ich hätte dich spontan zum Held des Tages gekürt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*Und Akisu, du bist eine faule Socke  Aber die Bilder sind trotzdem hübsch anzuschauen *


----------



## akisu (4. Oktober 2012)

@bärbel
danke. ganz faul waren wir nicht, immerhin 500hm müssten wir selber nach oben. 

@Sirrah73
ihr hatten ja richtig gute sicht. tolle fotos.

@spuri
ich bin auch dafür das du über den teich springst


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> als wir mit unserer bootsfahrt fertig waren wollten wir direkt wieder faul sein. leider wollte uns die seilbahn nicht mitnehmen. also ging es dann per shuttle weiter



Wieso hat euch die Bahn nicht mitgenommen?


----------



## kubitix (4. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wieso hat euch die Bahn nicht mitgenommen?



Weil´s wahrscheinlich zu lang in der Kiste gelegen haben und zu spät dran waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (4. Oktober 2012)

jap leider. das hätte eigentlich auch geklappt, wenn da nicht so eine lange schlange gewesen wäre. die hatten wir nicht eingerechnet. wartezeit war zu dem zeitpunkt schon 1-1,5h.


----------



## beuze1 (4. Oktober 2012)

*Vielen Dank für die Grüße und Guten Wünsche,
Ihr müsst mich wohl noch eine Weile ertragen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


*Es ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels.*


----------



## kubitix (4. Oktober 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Ich seh schon wiedermal Glück gehabt und im letzten Moment erlöst worden, von wegen Froggy overtravel.

Btw. das wichtigste was ist mit dem Bock???????

Stefan


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Oktober 2012)

*Beuze, wir ertragen dich schon noch...

Heute zum Seekarkreuz 













*


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Oktober 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schöner trail !      was is mim stereo passiert -. von wegen  ersatz  ams 150 ??



Sitzstreben ist gerissen.


----------



## buschhase (4. Oktober 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


>



Das Bild hat es verdient auf die nächste Seite genommen zu werden! Bestes Bild seit Wochen! 

Gruss Nico


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Das Bild hat es verdient auf die nächste Seite genommen zu werden! Bestes Bild seit Wochen!
> 
> Gruss Nico



Der Fotograf sagt Danke für das Kompliment . Aber so einem Actionheld wie dem Guido flutschen die Fotos nur so 

Edit: 





Cortina schrieb:


> Das Beste Foto des Urlaubs hat aber immer noch Joerg gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Oktober 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Beuze, wir ertragen dich schon noch...
> 
> Heute zum Seekarkreuz
> 
> *


*

Das ist aber nicht am Königssee 

Ich hab leider keine Karte da und mir fällt der Name der Alm nicht mehr ein, aber ich denke du bist über den Sattel runter der im 2. Bild im Hintergrund zu sehen ist? Bei der Alm gabs damals für mich nur Buttermilch. Da ich relativ viel schwitze, hab ich immer Angst, dass mich der Alkohol im Bier komplett ausknocken würde , also nur alkoholfrei oder Milch...*


----------



## sepalot (4. Oktober 2012)

Also Beuze, erst mal an dich *gute Besserung.* Werd schnell wieder fitt!
Tina, Jörg und Guido: MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGA Bilder aus Südtirol - dafür bitte vermerken x10hoch12 . Und auch dieses Jahr wieder nicht nach Südtirol geschafft. Komm zur Zeit nicht mal aufs Bike ​ 

Ach irgendwie wird es ja langsam Herbst und wenn die Tage kürzer werden ... entwickelt man wieder die Gelüste mal mit der Lampe auf der Stirn zu fahren. Also testen wir mal, ob die China-Lampe noch ihren Dienst tut. Laden, planen, und aufbrechen ... bei schönen Sonnenuntergängen 



. 




​ 
Dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen 



.




​ 
Schön es ist dunkel und die Lampe wird rausgekramt. Was auch eine feine Sache ist, wenn man merkt, dass bei der ersten Traileinfahrt ein Rumgeeier ist. Tja mit zu wenig Luft, geht das kaum 



. Ja und Luft halten tut's auch nicht mehr 



 - also Schlauch wechseln mit Spotlight 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Ach ja, unten am Flowtrail am Ochsenkopf nur nicht falsch abbiegen, sonst kommt es zur plötzlichen Adrenalinausschüttung 



.




​ 




​ 
Am nächsten Morgen eine Runde noch mit dem gaaaaaaanz anderen Cube 



.




​ 
Und am Nachmittag mal das Hanzz noch von seinem restlichen, hartnäckigen Schmutz aus Saalbach befreit. Porentief rein.




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (4. Oktober 2012)

@ Jörg : geile Bilder  Hast du eine neue Kamera? Die Bilder sehen aus als hätten sie mehr Tiefe


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> @ Jörg : geile Bilder  Hast du eine neue Kamera? Die Bilder sehen aus als hätten sie mehr Tiefe



Ja, die alte hat das Vinschgau nicht überlebt . Ab etwa dem Reschensee-Foto tut eine neue Lumix Dienst bei mir. Außerdem hat Guido mir noch viele wertvolle Tipps gegeben, was das knipsen angeht .


----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2012)

*@Klaus und Sepi:   **NEID 

*


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht am Königssee
> 
> Ich hab leider keine Karte da und mir fällt der Name der Alm nicht mehr ein, aber ich denke du bist über den Sattel runter der im 2. Bild im Hintergrund zu sehen ist? Bei der Alm gabs damals für mich nur Buttermilch. Da ich relativ viel schwitze, hab ich immer Angst, dass mich der Alkohol im Bier komplett ausknocken würde , also nur alkoholfrei oder Milch...



ja genau da bin ich runter. Da gibts einen netten Trail runter zur Lengrieser Hütte wo ich war. Die Alm die du meinst ist etwas darunter


----------



## Cortina (5. Oktober 2012)

@all Super Fotos 

Besonders der Lago gefaellt mir 

Spuri halt Dich fest, ich bin am 17.11 in Berlin, weiss noch nicht wie lange, mal sehen was sich einrichten laesst 
Einzig das Wetter auf den Bildern stimmt mich etwas truebe, nehm wohl ausser Handgepaeck noch nen 20kg Koffer extra Sonne mit 

Beuze, warst Du mit der TDM unterwegs 



buschhase schrieb:


> Das Bild hat es verdient auf die nächste Seite genommen zu werden! Bestes Bild seit Wochen!
> Gruss Nico


Danke Nico, auch wenn das mit dem Held wie Joerg meint sooo nicht ganz stimmt, hatte die Hosen schon voll auf dem Stueck 

So und jetzt verabschiede ich mich, gleich gehts ins Zillertal auf die Huette  und am Montag gibs Forenbesuch in Bella Italia


----------



## akisu (5. Oktober 2012)

ihr könnt doch nicht so viel ohne bilder posten. sonst schimpft beuze, jetzt wo er so viel zeit hat ins forum zu gucken 

tag 4: ziel altissimo (immer noch) - nun ohne schummeln 

nachdem wir dann die letzten 500 hm per pedis gemeistert hatten waren wir dann auf 2079 metern und es hatte sich gelohnt 





die cubes durften pausieren





und wir haben die aussicht genossen





kleine lila blumen gab es da oben überall. inzwischen habe ich mir sagen lassen dass es deutscher enzian ist. der macht wohl auch in italien urlaub 





ich habe es mir da oben erstmal gemütlich gemacht und mir direkt einen sonnenbrand geholt -.-





zum schluss gab es ein erinnerungsfoto. danach mussten wieder leider zu unserem rückweg aufbrechen.





dann ging es langsam nach unten. nochmal einen kurzen blick zurück. 
(der 601er trail abwärts war böse )





nächste woche werde ich noch etwas von unserem "night-trail" posten, dann seid ihr erstmal erlöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (5. Oktober 2012)

Mensch, das sind tolle Bilder! 

Was für eine Lumix ist es denn? Nehmt ihr da eine DSLR mit (Spiegelrefelx) 

Meine Bilder schieße ich immer mit einer kleinen Lumix FP-1 mit im gehäuse integrierten Zoom, die ist super flach und passt in das Trikot rein, aber die Bilder sind z.T. bei schlechtem Licht echt bescheiden...


----------



## Turbo-s (5. Oktober 2012)

Nun... mit den alpenpanorama Bildern können wir nicht mithalten. Bad Homburg hat sich bislang gegen den Kauf der Alpinen Südseite, trotz unserer Anfragen, gestreubt.

Kein Alpen-Panorama aber das Feldberg Panorama:





Hier das schöne Hessen bei Altweilnau:





Blick auf die Burg von Altweilnau:





Dan haben wir ein paar Flugstunden genommen:





Übung macht den Meister:





Und noch einer: 





Etwas Cube Poesie:






Und dann geht's ab nach Hause!


----------



## akisu (5. Oktober 2012)

naja ich hab 2 große hobbies. und beide miteinander zu verbinden ist nur bedingt einfach. ich hab schon 1,7 kg extra auf dem rücken und das bei nur einem objektiv. aber man wird dafür auch mit entsprechenden bildern belohnt. die bilder hier sind ja alle runtergerechnet. die 21 mpixel originale haben ein paar mehr details 

den taunus mache ich am wochenende auch endlich mal wieder unsicher. ich kann leider nicht jede woche in den alpen rumfahren. aber nächstes jahr fahre ich bestimmt wieder in die berge.


----------



## LaCarolina (5. Oktober 2012)

WOW 

Kompliment an alle Fotografen, super schöne Bilder, könnte mich gar nicht für einen Favoriten entscheiden!

Bei uns hat es jetzt endlich geregnet und das Wetter ist super zum Biken, hab nur leider so viele Termine, dass ich vor nächster Woche wohl nicht auf den Sattel komme .
Naja, und so super Bilder krieg ich auch nicht hin, aber vielleicht ist ja was zeigbares dabei.


----------



## Friecke (5. Oktober 2012)

@beuze

Auch von mir gute Besserung und alles Gute.
Hat es die Guzzi überlebt?

Grüße,


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Oktober 2012)

Hatte ich mir doch heute auf der Heimfahrt aus dem Allgäu überlegt, ich könnte ja noch bei Beuze vorbei, wenn ich seine Adresse hätte. Und dann lese ich diese erscheckende Nachricht.
Ich wünsche Dir lieber Beuze alles Gute, baldige Genesung und hoffe es ist nicht zu schlimm. Scheinbar liegst Du ja nicht im KK....
 @vinschgau-Connection: Schöne Fotos. Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus.

@alle anderen Fotografen: Super Fotos...

Liebe Grüße und genießt die Zeit vor dem nahenden Winter..

LittleBoomer


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2012)

*Akisu*
Das sind Bilder, da fängt man gleich an, unruhig auf dem Sofa rumzurutschen  Ich bin total entzückt 

*@Turbo-S*
Einen dicken  für den Hüpfer


----------



## akisu (7. Oktober 2012)

ja ich weiß bärbel 
aber leider nichts wo ich mal eben schnell hinfahren kann. muss mich nun ne ganze weile mit kaltem wetter und weniger bergen anfreunden 

aber nun runter vom sofa mit dir und das nicolausrad austesten. ach nein, ich meine mit deinem ams eine gemütliche ausfahrt machen


----------



## Turbo-s (8. Oktober 2012)

Gestern noch die letzten Sonnestrahlen genossen undheute Halschmerzen und Kopfweh... Nunja. schön war es trotzdem:







Wer erkennt welches von den beiden Rädern das Cube ist?





Taunuspanorama kurz vor Sonnenuntergang:





Sonne voraus!!!






Ab geht's!






Bald zu Hause!






So, jetzt werde ich wohl mal heute Pause machen und Teechen trinken...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Gestern noch die letzten Sonnestrahlen genossen undheute Halschmerzen und Kopfweh...
> So, jetzt werde ich wohl mal heute Pause machen und Teechen trinken...


 
Schöne Impressionen - gute Besserung!
Letzteres ist hier auch angesagt - noch rein präventiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2012)

*Das Cube ist links *


----------



## Languste (8. Oktober 2012)

Wer erkennt welches von den beiden Rädern das Cube ist?






Das in der Mitte


----------



## xerto (8. Oktober 2012)

das cube ist rechts.


fiftee fiftee chance


----------



## akisu (9. Oktober 2012)

ich tippe auch auf links


----------



## Turbo-s (9. Oktober 2012)

TATAAAA!!!! 

Das CUBE STEREO ist RECHTS ! Links ist ein Scott RANSOM


----------



## xerto (9. Oktober 2012)

ja ja ja ja 


so sehen sieger aus, nannannana,


----------



## Turbo-s (9. Oktober 2012)

Wer mir jetzt noch sagt ob es ein "PRO" oder "TEAM" ist....


----------



## andi_tool (9. Oktober 2012)

ein Pro-Team..... 



Turbo-s schrieb:


> Wer mir jetzt noch sagt ob es ein "PRO" oder "TEAM" ist....


----------



## beuze1 (10. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das Cube ist links *





Languste schrieb:


> Das in der Mitte





xerto schrieb:


> das cube ist rechts.





akisu schrieb:


> ich tippe auch auf links





andi_tool schrieb:


> ein Pro-Team.....





Turbo-s schrieb:


> TATAAAA!!!!



*Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher..
Ist hier etwa Neun Live..*









*Das wären trübe Aussichten,*




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (10. Oktober 2012)

7?
sorry konnte nicht widerstehen xD

die aussichten werden bestimmt wieder besser... irgendwann 
taunus mit blick richtung frankfurt (das andere frankfurt spuri )





da es inzwischen spürbar herbstlicher geworden ist, geh ich nun öfters baden.


----------



## Turbo-s (10. Oktober 2012)

Respekt die Fliesen nach dem Fahrrad zu wählen! 

Ich muss jetzt mal glecih weiter, ich habe noch eine Sendung zu moderieren.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher..*
> *Ist hier etwa Neun Live..*


 
*Was du für Sendungen schaust.....* 



*PS: Was machen die Prellungen? *


----------



## captainkroggy (10. Oktober 2012)

"Long way up"-Tour 2012 Gardasee & Dolomiten


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2012)

*Sehr schön, aber etwas klein*


----------



## captainkroggy (11. Oktober 2012)

Klickst Du an...wird´s gross 

zumindest, wenn ICH das mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2012)

Der Gesamteindruck zählt  Außerdem gehen die Minibildchen zwischen den Riesenbildern der Anderen leicht unter


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Oktober 2012)

Der Herbst macht einen auf bunt bei uns...


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der Gesamteindruck zählt  Außerdem gehen die Minibildchen zwischen den Riesenbildern der Anderen leicht unter



*gut das ich ne Gleitsichtbrille habe...*


----------



## Bike-Werner (12. Oktober 2012)

Sehr hübsch ! Das Bike in den passenden "Herbstfarben". Kommt wirklich gut rüber.


----------



## Beppe (12. Oktober 2012)

Slovenien Juni 2012  


























Am dritten Tag hatten wir nix mehr zum anziehen und sind ins Vinschgau geflogen.....





















... und der Umzug hat sich gelohnt


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. Oktober 2012)

In Slovenien war ich dieses Jahr auch - ebenfalls Mistwetter! 
Die beiden "Fritzzis" schauen gut aus. 

Sobald ich den ollen Fox los bin, kommt der Monarch bei mir auch ins Heck!


----------



## Upgrayedd (13. Oktober 2012)

Heute bissle filmen im Wald.


----------



## Turbo-s (13. Oktober 2012)

Super Video. Mit welcher Camera machst Du die Aufnahmen?


----------



## Upgrayedd (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke.
Ist mit einer Olympus SP-800UZ gefilmt.


----------



## manurie (15. Oktober 2012)

Gestern mit Schwager ne Flachlandtour auf der Insel Usedom anlässlich einer Familienfeier, Mutti hatte goldene Hochzeit. Goldene Hochzeit war Samstag und wir waren am Sonntag mit 2 Cube unterwegs, es wurden dann 65km von Zempin aus bis an das östlichste Ende der Insel und zurück, der Teil der in Polen liegt.

Swinemünde(Polen) Hafeneinfahrt, im Hintergrund sieht man die Insel Wolin.






Swinemünde die Hafenanlagen, ein Teil zumindest davon.





Auf dem Rückweg haben wir denn das gefunden.










Letztendlich ne tolle Tour, trotz "Flachlandtour" mussten wir abwegs des Weges im Uphill 2x vom Bike absteigen, weil die Steigung ab 30%, wenn auch kurz, nicht fahrbar war. Der Uphill war da auch kurz und mit Wurzeln geil. Flachland ist nicht immer Flachland, solche Hügel mit nur ca. 50-60 hm haben es auch in sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (16. Oktober 2012)

da landen die Bikes alle..

die wir vermissen  

polen ist nahe...


----------



## beuze1 (16. Oktober 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> polen ist nahe...



*Wir sollten uns Stammtischwitze hier verkneifen und dafür mehr Bilder einstellen.
*


----------



## manurie (16. Oktober 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


Ich hab zu wenig geknipst unterwegs und dann war auch der Akku der Digicam alle, denn sonst hätte ich auch noch das Schild mit 16% Gefälle und dem Zusatz "Radfahrer absteigen" gehabt. Das gibt es gleich 3x auf dieser Strecke. 

Es hat dort schon schwere Unfälle gegeben, von daher ist der Zusatz am Schild vorhanden, es ist ein Radwanderweg.


----------



## xerto (16. Oktober 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wir sollten uns Stammtischwitze hier verkneifen und dafür mehr Bilder einstellen.*


*


da haste recht....


mehr bilder vom Fahradfahrenden stammtisch








und auch hier wird diskutiert










und hier weitere diskussionen am stammtisch







puuuh ich hoffe jetzt genug bilder 

*


----------



## akisu (22. Oktober 2012)

ich wollte noch fotos von der nachttour am gardasee posten, aber ich kam bisher leider nicht dazu.

nun aber 

gut bepackt ging es nach oben





irgendwann haben wir ein passendes plätzchen zum fotografieren gefunden





so sahen dann die ergebnisse aus





leider war es  in dieser nacht sehr wolkig





so sieht übrigens radkleidung im dunkeln aus


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Das vorletzte Bild gefällt mir besonders gut.


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2012)

Ganz meine Meinung  Nachts ist die Ecke offensichtlich auch nicht zu verachten  

BTW: Jetzt haben wir schon so viele Bilder vom Gardasee bewundert und Akisu ist der Erste, der ihn mal bei Dunkelheit präsentiert 
 Da müssen wir wohl mal ein erstes Wort mit Guido und Kubi reden. Hätte denen ja auch schon mal einfallen können


----------



## JayDee1982 (22. Oktober 2012)

Die Nacht-Bilder sind wirklich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...Jetzt haben wir schon so viele Bilder vom Gardasee bewundert und Akisu ist der Erste, der ihn mal bei Dunkelheit präsentiert....


 
Es geht endlich wieder los - Nachtaufnahmen  
Und gleich so tolle. 
  @bärbel - Guido und Kubi ist eben noch kein Licht aufgegangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @_bärbel_ - Guido und Kubi ist eben noch kein Licht aufgegangen....


Und die gehen bestimmt mit den Hühnern schlafen (das meine ich sprichwörtlich!), damit sie morgens ganz bald wieder auf den Berg können


----------



## chelli (22. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> ich wollte noch fotos von der nachttour am gardasee posten, aber ich kam bisher leider nicht dazu.
> 
> nun aber



Jetzt postest du schon Bilder vom letzten Abend, da fehlen aber doch noch welche, v.a. die von der Tremalzo-Tour. ;-)


----------



## Cortina (22. Oktober 2012)

Äußere mich morgen dazu, bin schon in der Heia 

So ein Tag bei 26 Grad in der Sonne mit Grillen schafft mich total 

PS: Super Bilder 

Sent from under the Bettdecke


----------



## manurie (22. Oktober 2012)

Feierabendrunde heute und ein wenig die Herbststimmung eingefangen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Oktober 2012)

ich hab gestern auch nochmal das tolle Bergwetter genutzt!
10km weiter war schon wieder die totale Nebelsuppe, so war meine Aussicht:




kurz vor der Abfahrt:




die lezten 300hm vom Trail muß man da hochtragen, ein Wanderer der mich mit dem Rad auf dem Rücken sah, meinte " gut das sie kein Pferd dabei haben!"


----------



## Turbo-s (23. Oktober 2012)

HERBSTSTIMMUNG






Aufgenommen am Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hab gestern auch nochmal das tolle Bergwetter genutzt!


 Das haste richtig gemacht  War bestimmt der letzte Sommertag  
Hast du nicht noch ein Bild vom Trail? Da kann man sich die Tour noch viel besser vorstellen 





FR-Sniper schrieb:


> die lezten 300hm vom Trail muß man da hochtragen, ein Wanderer der mich mit dem Rad auf dem Rücken sah, meinte " gut das sie kein Pferd dabei haben!"


 Weise Worte


----------



## sepalot (23. Oktober 2012)

Also zur Zeit, wenn man in die Webcams der Region schaut - herrlichstes Herbstwetter: Sonne, bunt und tiefer Nebel (Schneebergblick über Weißenstädter See auf Waldstein, Kornbergausblick, Kössaineausblick Richtung Schneeberg, Fichtelberg Richtung Schneeberg, Weißenstädter See, Förmitzspeicher). 

























Also wen hält es da schon lange in der Arbeit 



. Heute musste ich raus. Bei dem letzten Mega-Herbst-WE krank 



. 

Die Sonne schafft die letzte Genesung. Das Biken ist die beste Medizin 



.






Aber heute gibt es nur leichtes Rollen. Es geht noch nicht so ganz gut und riskieren muss man ja auch nicht. Also schöne Herbstrunde 



.






Hoch über Bad Berneck - dem sog. Tor zum Fichtelgebirge.






Letztes WE gabs kein Bike, aber Omas Apfelkuchen ... wurde ich so daran erinnert 



.






Die Farbenpracht 



.














Einfach die schönste Jahreszeit zum Biken. Im Sommer zwar schön warm, aber farblich einfach nicht an den Herbst ran zu kommen.






























Einer von geschätzten 1000 Prinz-Luitpold-Türmen 



 ... aber mit Blick ins Fichtelgebirge.















Teilweise liegt der Nebel im Tal und lässt die Sonne stellenweise durch.






Fichtelgebirgsbergkette: Schneeberg - Ochsenkopf







Die pure Freude beim Biken 









. Es wurde Zeit. Letztes Wochenende sah es noch so aus und es soll ja so kalt erden, dass man Sa/ So die ersten Schneebilder posten könnte ).








Herbstfrüchte. Mich jukt's schon 



.













Weiter rollen.






Autobahn kreuzen.






Ochsenkopf rückt näher. Vorgelagert Wülfersreuth, mit dem Panoramablick.






Wülfersreuth. Panorama. Zum Glück zieht der Nebel immer mal auf (Bild musste ich nachträglich noch mal vom Auto aus machen, da gerade als ich mit dem Bike da war, nix zu sehen war).




















Irgendwie nordisch!













Der Kopf






Mit Speed die Straße runter und den Schneebergturm im Blick, aber auch die Kirche von Bischofsgrün.






Ochsenkopftrail ... M-Weg. Den muss ich auch mal wieder von Bayreuth aus fahren, bis auf den Ochsenkopf.






Der Grassemann. Hier das Landwirtschaftsmuseum Grassemann. 






Der Grassemann, war ursprünglich die Siedlung der Leute, die am Ochsenkopf die Steine gebrochen haben ... vor allem für die Warte am Gipfel, die eine der königl. Landesvermessungspunkte war.






Fichtelgebirge und Ochsenkopf ... eine Liebe die nie zu brechen scheint 









.




​


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Oktober 2012)

schöne Bilder 
Bin ich froh Urlaub diese Woche zu haben...


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das haste richtig gemacht  War bestimmt der letzte Sommertag
> Hast du nicht noch ein Bild vom Trail? Da kann man sich die Tour noch viel besser vorstellen



leider nein, ich war allein unterwegs, aber ich such mal auf der F.Platte nach  Bildern, war ja schon öfter da 

_______________

hab noch paar Bilder von 08 gefunden, damals noch nicht auf Cube (man möge mir das Bitte nachsehn  )

das ist ein guter Freund, da sieht man den Charakter des Trails recht gut....



Rest ist meinereiner...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Oktober 2012)

@sepi & FR-sniper  dazu muss man nichts weiter sagen..


----------



## manurie (24. Oktober 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> schöne Bilder
> Bin ich froh Urlaub diese Woche zu haben...


Ich konnte heute keine Bilder machen, weil hatte Tourpartnerin und habe mich mehr darauf konzentriert. Tour war im Saarland, rings um Rentrisch.

Ich hab die Woche noch mehr Zeit und dann bekomme ich auch wieder ein aktuelles Foto rein.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Oktober 2012)

*Hier mal ein paar Pics von den letzten drei Tagen.*


----------



## regenrohr (25. Oktober 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


>



da fällt mir der Spruch der letzten geführten Tour ein: "Kann man fahren, muss man aber nicht."


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Oktober 2012)

stimmt.
Übrigens Samstag ist es wieder so weit.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Oktober 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> leider nein, ich war allein unterwegs, aber ich such mal auf der F.Platte nach Bildern, war ja schon öfter da
> 
> _______________
> 
> ...


*Boah! Und die hättest du uns vorenthalten? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (25. Oktober 2012)

ich wünsche allen schon mal ein schönes Bike-Wochenende.

Bei uns in Heidenheim soll es von Freitag auf Samstag schneien. Das habe ich jetzt dazu genutzt, mein Hinterrad zu meinem Händler zu bringen - ich kriege eine neue Nabe.

Mich hat jetzt doch das Schicksal aller Sunringle-Hinterradnaben ereilt. Mein Freilauf ist fertig.


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Boah! Und die hättest du uns vorenthalten? *



hier noch paar Landschaftsbilder von heut, war wohl die lezte Schönwettertour....


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Oktober 2012)

Da ist wohl nächste Woche nix mehr mit Biken 
Dafür gibt es aber ja andere schöne Sportarten


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Oktober 2012)

Geile Bilder!


----------



## nen (26. Oktober 2012)

Puh war ich heuer postfaul. Wird mal Zeit das am nebligen Feiertag nachzuholen.
In diesem Sommer hab ich ja bei den Touren andauernd zwischen der angrenzenden





(SG, AR, AI, GL, Uri und GR)

FL und Österreich gewechselt.

Schon lange geplant war eine Bike & Hike Überschreitung vom Bregenzerwald ins Rheintal





Anfangs angenehm steigend





werden die letzten 300 hm mal wieder geschultert.





Endlich am Kamm










Bodenseeregion mit der Alpenrheinmündung





Im Hintergrund der Rätikon





Blick zurück auf die Abfahrt





Auf einer der vielen Hausrunden vor der Haustüre





und noch einmal der Kamm





Wieder unterwegs in der Schweiz










Alpstein





beim Besuch der Tour de Suisse am Stoss





Und wieder der Grenze entgegen





Ein Stereo auf den letzten Metern zum Bikedepot





Rheintal





Alpsteinpano





Reaction schon im Winterkleid. Braucht neuen Steuersatz und LRS.





Daher auf Herbsttour mit neuem Spielzeug (leider kein Cube, die 2013 wollten meinen Geschmack nicht treffen).










Traumhafter Flowtrail










Ab morgen ist Schluss mit lustig und hier alles weiß





Schöne Grüße 
nen


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Oktober 2012)

nen schrieb:


>


 
Mir gefällt dieses Bild besonders gut .


----------



## knoerrli (26. Oktober 2012)

Letzte Woche Radeln auf Mallorca bei angenehmen 22°C. Leider nur mit den "Mietböcken"(immerhin 3x Plattfuß) aber war trotzdem eine sehr schöne Tour.


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ein paar Bilder von meiner 1. kleinen ausfahrt mit dem Würfel


----------



## Bocacanosa (26. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne Gegend und Bilder!

Vor allem das letzte ist toll.

Aber wo ist das Cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist das Cube


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Oktober 2012)

*@nen *


----------



## Cortina (27. Oktober 2012)

*Super Bilder, so macht das Aufstehen Spaß *

Auch wenn ich heute in München auf einen Meter Schnee gehofft hatte und was is, nix


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Oktober 2012)

Letzte Woche konnten wir noch bei  22°C den Herbst genießen .













Und dann das hier dieses Wochenende:  0 °C, Schnee :





Aber was solls ... Spaß hat das Ausfahren trotzdem gemacht .


----------



## blutbuche (28. Oktober 2012)

@FR-Sniper : das letzte bild ist traumhaft !!  !!!


----------



## Keeper1407 (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute eine richtig geile Tour im Schnee gehabt. So kann`s weiter gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, so siehts hier auch aus momentan. Seit zwei Tagen schneit es ununterbrochen. Nur doof, dass bei mir heute Marathonlauf aufm Stundenplan stand ... glaube ich hab seit Jahren nicht mehr so gefroren. Aber war trotzdem geil! 

Nico


----------



## OIRAM (28. Oktober 2012)

*Also vom Schnee hab ich noch nichts gesehen.

Dafür hab ich zwei schöne Wochenentouren hinter mir, und werd euch kurz teilhaben lassen.

Letztes Wochenende im Teutoburger Wald





ich hab die Katja besucht...





andere ihre Panne behoben...





die einen haben ihren Spaß beim Downhill, die anderen beim Uphill...





und es gibt welche, die in dem Moment wohl gar keinen haben...





aber an der "schönen Aussicht" sind wir alle angekommen...





und haben uns in der Sonne gewärmt...





Auch heute, war bestest Bikewetter, bei 7°C im Muttental-Kemnader See





ein bisschen Bergbaugeschichte gabs unterwegs...









so sieht n anständiges Gespann aus...





für den Uphill währs wohl doch zuviel gewesen...





hmmm, viel ist ja nicht mehr übrig...





dafür gabs nen heißen Kaffee...





und ne ordentliche portion Luft, aus dem Kompressor...





mal schaun wie lang mir dieses schöne Wetter noch erhalten bleibt...





das ist übrigens das Ende meiner C.B.Mallet 2, auf meiner Samstagstour, nach 25 1/2 monaten... Achsenbruch...





Wünsche Euch ne schöne Woche...

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## LaCarolina (28. Oktober 2012)

Schnee? Neeee, hier sinds noch an der Küste um die 20 Grad, in den Bergen hatten wir heute 15 Grad. Hier geht die Saison jetzt erst richtig los 







Die Pferde laufen übrigens frei in den Bergen rum







Erste Tour mit langen Ärmeln 







Unsere immergrünen Montes de Málaga, mit Blick auf das Meer und die Stadt, in Wolken versteckt







Das wars.


----------



## fatz (29. Oktober 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> das ist übrigens das Ende meiner C.B.Mallet 2, auf meiner Samstagstour, nach 25 1/2 monaten... Achsenbruch...


wie sagen sie hier doch immer so schoen? kauf nix von den kranken bruedern, was sich dreht.


----------



## dusi__ (29. Oktober 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> im Muttental-Kemnader See




  dann warst du das an dem ich im Muttental vorbei gefahren bin 

dachte doch ich kenn das Rad irgendwoher. 

Später dann auf dem Dampfer (anderes Bild) von Wetter nach Herdecke getuckert  Waren einfach zu Faul durch die Menschenmassen durch zu fahren.


Schöne Bilder von allen  
Machen leider Lust auf mehr ...obwohl das Wetter eher so NEIN sagt


----------



## beuze1 (29. Oktober 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> ich hab die Katja besucht...
> *



*Jetzt habe ich mich aber echt erschrocken..*






*klasse Bilder, Mario.*


.


----------



## OIRAM (29. Oktober 2012)

*


fatz schrieb:



			wie sagen sie hier doch immer so schoen? kauf nix von den kranken bruedern, was sich dreht. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ja, jetzt weiß ichs auch. Ist zum Glück nur 1500 m vor zuhause passiert.



			
				beuze1 schrieb:
			
		


			Jetzt habe ich mich aber echt erschrocken..


klasse Bilder, Mario.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Danke... nach dem es eingestellt war, dachte ich mir auch, da wird doch was vom beuze kommen...



			
				dusi schrieb:
			
		


			dann warst du das an dem ich im Muttental vorbei gefahren bin 

 dachte doch ich kenn das Rad irgendwoher. 

 Später dann auf dem Dampfer (anderes Bild) von Wetter nach Herdecke getuckert  Waren einfach zu Faul durch die Menschenmassen durch zu fahren.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Um den Kemnader See war es wirklich mega voll.
Hatten aber keine andere Möglichkeit, da wir nach Navi gefahren sind und null Ortskentnisse hatten.
Ich werd Dich das nächste mal per PN anschreiben, wenn wir in die Gegend wollen.
Vielleich passt es mal, dass man sich trifft. Läst sich ja auch entspannter fahren, wenn einer die Gegend kennt.
Das Muttental hat def. potential.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## buschhase (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, im Muttental gibt es einige schöne Trails. Solltet ihr eure Ortskenntnis deutlich erhöhen  Auch die Umgebung Richtung Witten lohnt sich richtig! Vom richtig gut gebauten Downhill bis zu wunderbaren Natur-Tracks. 

Beruhigt mich zu sehen, dass in der Heimat noch kein tiefster Winter ist. Noch einen Monat, dann atme ich auch wieder gute, saubre Pott-Luft ^^

Nico


----------



## manurie (29. Oktober 2012)

Herbstbilder von der Feierabendrunde heute, am WE kam ich nicht auf Rad, Samstag Regen bzw. Schneeregen und Sonntag Terminarbeit, war schon fast dunkel und Blitz hatte ich ausgeschaltet.

Bartenberg bei Scheidt(Saarland)
Toller schneller Trail, der untenraus über Felsen und Wurzeln geht. 












Später wurde es richtig dunkel, bin zum 1. Mal durch die Umstellung auf die Winterzeit mit Lampe gefahren, war richtig geil.  Und ich hatte den ganzen Wald nur für mich.


----------



## sepalot (29. Oktober 2012)

Ta ta ta ta! Da ist er. Der erste Schnee 



. natürlich hat er die meisten Deutschen, wie so jedes Jahr, mal wieder total überrascht (was für ein guter Gegner ... der schafft das jedes Jahr wieder) 



. Hat es die Woche noch so ausgesehen ... 




​ 
... hat es am Freitag dann so ausgesehen. Wenn in Bayreuth schon Schneeregen ist, dann ein paar Meter höher ...




​ 
... schön Schnee. Am Samstag war es dann schon schön gezuckert, auch bei uns in Bayreuth.




​ 
Gestern bin ich dann mal los ... extra am Vorabend alle wärmenden Klamotten zusammengesucht und los. Nach dem ich ja schon recht früh unterwegs war, wollt ich eigentlich erst zum Ochsenkopf, doch schon ein paar Fußmeter machten klar, dass der Schneematsch von gestern und der Schnee drauf schon heftig hingefroren ist. Also, selbst wenn ich irgendwann rauf kommen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlichst unterm Bike runterkommen 



. Also wird der erste Schnee der neuen Wintersaison am Fichtelsee getestet. So früh am Morgen, kann der Schneeberg seine Bettdecke noch nicht loslassen. Komisch, ich konnte es doch auch.




​ 
Winter in little British Columbia on Lake Fichtel, like in the example - Whistler/ Canada 



. Tja, kaum kommt die Nachricht, dass der Schnee in den Whistler Mountains angekommen ist, hat es auch hier geschneit 



.




​ 
Schaut komisch aus: Herbstfarben und doch alles weis.




​ 
Dort wo der Wind pfeift, schon die ersten 30cm Schneeverwehungen. Unglaublich.




​ 
Ja genau. Der liegt aber auch nicht erst seit gestern hier 



. Und das auf dem Hauptrundweg um den See. Aber auch das hält uns nicht auf!




​ 
Memo an meinen Kopf: "Auf zusätzlichen Laufradsatz die Spikes aufziehen!"           ... aber schön knirscht es schon 








​ 
Mehr Schnee bräucht es fürs Radln zumindest nicht. Lässt sich eigentlich gang angenehm rollen. 20cm durchpflügen muss nicht sein.




​ 




​ 
Als wäre es schon Wochen Winter.




​ 
Das Moor.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Seltene Kontraste.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Da spitzt doch nicht etwa schon die Sonne raus?!




​ 
Böig ist es. Der Nebel wird vereinzelt über die Wasseroberfläche gepustet. Das Wasser hat noch etwas Temperatur zum Abgeben.




​ 
Ja und kaum ist man wieder mit dem Auto unterwegs, zeigt sich auch großkotzig die Sonne.




​ 
*Schon der Wahnsinn. Vor ein paar Tagen noch bei relativ warmen Herbst unterwegs und zur Zeit Winter.*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr stimmige Bilder, Sepalot , gefallen mir sehr, man spürt förmlich die Kälte.

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch nie bei Schnee gefahren bin.


----------



## OIRAM (29. Oktober 2012)

*LaCarolina fährt Ihre erste Tour mit langen Arm und der Sepi muß nun die IceSpiker aufziehen...
und das alles auf gerade mal zwei Seiten...
SUPER BILDER
Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## dusi__ (30. Oktober 2012)

Hoffentlich bleibt uns die Weisse Pest noch lange weg.

Aber bei euren Fotos find ich das Zeug super


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe heute morgen schon eine kleine Runde hinter mir, bei 25 Grad und windstille...


----------



## JayDee1982 (30. Oktober 2012)

@ Turbo-S
Der Heimtrainer zählt aber nicht als Tour


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich war aber gar nicht zu Hause!


----------



## JayDee1982 (30. Oktober 2012)

Und trotzdem hab ich da zwei Anmerkungen.....
Es ist KEIN Cube und die MOTION fehlt auch


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Oktober 2012)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hab ich da zwei Anmerkungen.....
> Es ist KEIN Cube und die MOTION fehlt auch





ICH war in MOTION und CUBE Socken hatte ich an!


----------



## JayDee1982 (30. Oktober 2012)

Na gut, dann zählt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (31. Oktober 2012)

Heute mal wieder eine schöne Matschtour im heimischen Wald durchgeführt(wir Sachsen hatten ja heut frei):






los gings bei gefühlten 4°C aber in der Sonne war es schön warm







erstmal übern Bach(war garnicht so einfach bei der vereisten Brücke







Sattel runter und los gehts...







Irgendwie sehen die Trails heut anders aus.







kurze Pause am Teich







Und dann hieß es Nadeln abkratzen.


----------



## Turbo-s (1. November 2012)

Das Ende eine Dienstfahrt....


----------



## cytrax (1. November 2012)

Oha, wie hast das denn angestellt?


----------



## Turbo-s (1. November 2012)

Naja, das ist der Kollege, der hat eine Kuhle im Trail übersehen und ist doof auf die Seite gefallen (der war so laangsam, das war wie Zeitlupe). Ich hab an der Stelle am Lenker (wenns einige auch nicht mögen) ein paar BARENDS dass schützt ein wenig. 

Da war die Ausfahrt dann zu Ende (naja mit der VR Bremse gings ja noch nach Hause....) Er hat jetzt einen Ersatzhebel bestellt, kommt wohl mit Einbau auf gut 60 Euro.


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. November 2012)

kleiner Tip, die Bremshebel immer nur so fest machen das sie sich mit Handkraft verdrehn lassen!
ist mir auch vor einigen Jahren mit ner Gustav M passiert, seid ich´s wie oben beschrieben mache hatte ich nie wieder Probleme!


----------



## Turbo-s (2. November 2012)

Tja... was soll ich sagen, ich hab ihm das Rad ja besorgt aber daran hatte ich auch nicht gedacht... ich fühl mich sooo schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Tja... was soll ich sagen, ich hab ihm das Rad ja besorgt aber daran hatte ich auch nicht gedacht... ich fühl mich sooo schlecht....



Sowas passiert halt in unserem Sport!
Unfälle gehören dazu und solange "nur" das Material kaputt geht... 
Klar, ist ärgerlich aber sich im Nachhinein zu viele Gedanken dewegen machen  bringt nix! 

Den Tip von FR-Sniper beim nächsten Mal unbedingt beherzigen.
Mache ich auch seit Jahren so.
Ich würde zusätzlich noch die Position von Bremshebel und Shifter vertauschen. Also sofern das die Ergonomie zulässt.
Dadurch rücken die Hebel etwas mehr zur Lenkermitte und sind dadurch noch etwas geschützer.


----------



## regenrohr (3. November 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> Mehr Schnee bräucht es fürs Radln zumindest nicht. Lässt sich eigentlich gang angenehm rollen. 20cm durchpflügen muss nicht sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mehr Schnee finde ich durchaus interessant zu fahren, da muss man sogar Berg runter mehr als üblich strampeln

von Anfang des 2011, da es bei uns nur etwas regnet...


----------



## sepalot (3. November 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> mehr Schnee finde ich durchaus interessant zu fahren, da muss man sogar Berg runter mehr als üblich strampeln


 
jeder hat seinen Fetisch


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. November 2012)

Ich sollte mir unbedingt mal angewöhnen meine Canon mit zum Biken zu nehmen.

Der Sonnenuntergang heute am See war echt traumhaft.
Kommt leider auf den Handy Bildern nicht richtig rüber


----------



## manurie (7. November 2012)

Tolles Wetter und tolle und traumhafte Bilder. 

Hab meine Canon immer dabei, nur beim dem niesligen Nebelregen heute, siehste selbst mit der minderwertigsten Cam nur das vorherrschende Einheitsgrau, war trotzdem ne geile Tour heute, Bilder wurden im Kopf gespeichert und bleiben auch dort bis mich Alzi erreicht.


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. November 2012)

Danke 

Mit der Eos wären es noch bessere Bilder geworden.
Aber die hab ich irgendwie nie dann dabei, wenn es sich lohnen würde.

Heute morgen war es hier auch nur grau.... erst kurz bevor ich los bin kam dann die Sonne raus. 

2 gute Bilder hab ich noch gefunden


----------



## Turbo-s (8. November 2012)

Also HandyCam hin oder her, die Stimmung hast Du gut eingefangen! Sieht doch gut aus. Also ich weiß ja nicht was Ihr beim Biken macht aber ich bekomm meine NIKON DSLR mit dem 18-75mm Objektiv mal nicht eben schlank in die Trikotasche.....  Ich hab` meistens eine Pentax FP-2 dabei , das ist die mit integrierten Obektiv, die ist schön flach, wenn ich das Geld nicht ins Rad stecken würde dann würde ich vielleicht auch die Sony Cybershot TX 20 kaufen, die hat ein Bekannter, die ist sehr sehr gut für eine Ultrakompakte.


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. November 2012)

Ich hab eigentlich immer ein Rucksack dabei.
Da hab ich dann Geldbeutel, Handy, Schlüssel, je nach Wetter noch ne Jacke und was zum trinken.
Da passt dann die Canon Eos auch noch rein....


----------



## marco_m (9. November 2012)

Hallo Bikers,

ich halte (grösstenteils) noch etwas gegen die Schneebilder und habe euch aus Finale etwas paar Sonne mitgebracht.

Sorry, bin kein grosser Story Schreiber und denke Bilder sprechen für sich 

05.30h Abfahrt  Route via San Bernadino 





11.30h Ankunft im Hotel, 11.35h .. wir sind parat 





Ganz ohne Schnee geht's aber anscheinend auch im Süden nicht, von der Nato Base starten war nicht möglich..





1. Tag gelungen, viel Spass und Schlammschlacht pur





Ohne unsere "heilige" Karte geht's nicht, wobei die guten Trails da nicht drauf sind ... werden von Hand nachgetragen 



















Jawoll da is es ... das Bier 













Naja das Timing musste da schon stimmen, sooo leicht ist es ja nicht das Fritz ... aber endlos geil 





Viele neue Trails entdeckt, wir sind da noch nicht fertig und kommen wieder ..

Ride on!
Gruss Marco


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2012)

@marco_m
Nach dem Regenwochenende und einer coolen Tour bei Sauwetter kommen deine Bilder echt gut  Bild Nr. 8 gefällt mir am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (12. November 2012)

Wo war Regen?
Ich bin am Samstag von Saarbrücken nach Wuppertal gefahren mit Auto, eben wöchentliche Heimfahrt, wollte relativ früh los und war dementsprechend sehr früh aufgestanden, eben gegen 3.00 Uhr und dann prasselte der Regen nieder. Wollte dann aber nicht bei Dunkelheit mit Regen fahren und bin erst kurz vor Sonnenaufgang los. Schon ab Moseltal waren die Strassen trocken und in Wuppertal wider erwarten auch. Hab dort schnell gefrühstückt und weil müde nen Schläfchen gehalten und dann kitzelte die Sonne mich wach. Bestes Wetter und mild, ich hab gegen 14.00 Uhr noch ne Minirunde mit Rennrad gedreht, das habe ich fast 6 Wochen nicht mehr bewegt gehabt. Bis der Regen abends wieder kam, somit ne Schlammschlacht im Wald am Sonntag. So sahen die Bikes aus bei Tourende.






Die Woche bleibt es trocken.  Und morgen ist ne Nachttour angesagt mit Mitfahrern, Bilder gibt es nicht davon.


----------



## marco_m (12. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @marco_m
> Nach dem Regenwochenende und einer coolen Tour bei Sauwetter kommen deine Bilder echt gut  Bild Nr. 8 gefällt mir am besten



Danke 
War auch wirklich ein toller Ort, hier noch eins fast an der gleichen Stelle aufgenommen 
Ich/Fritzz sind zwar nicht mit drauf, aber es schadet dem Bild keineswegs 





Gruss Marco


----------



## Turbo-s (13. November 2012)

Sau schöne bilder aus der Sonne! klasse!


----------



## Turbo-s (13. November 2012)

Bei so viel Sonne muss man neidisch werden, ich ertrage gerade das hier:


----------



## Cortina (15. November 2012)

Schöne Bilder Marco 

Wart ihr direkt in Finale Ligure wenn ja in welchem Hotel? Das Bild wo Ihr auf der Bank sitzt sieht mir nach dem kleinen Platz im Ortszentrum aus.

Habt ihr Tracks?

Grüsse
Guido


----------



## marco_m (17. November 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Marco
> 
> Wart ihr direkt in Finale Ligure wenn ja in welchem Hotel? Das Bild wo Ihr auf der Bank sitzt sieht mir nach dem kleinen Platz im Ortszentrum aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

wir übernachten jeweils im Hotel Florenz, das liegt gleich vor Finalborgo dem "altertümlichen" Finale Ligure.

www.hotelflorenz.it

Das Hotel ist recht gut für Biker ausgestattet (Bikegarage, Waschplatz)
Zimmer sind einfach aber voll OK.
Abendessen auf keinen Fall mitbuchen, in Finalborgo hat es tolle, kleine Restaurants.

Dieser alte Ortsteil gefällt uns sehr gut, alles klein und gemütlich. Das Gruppenbild haben wir auf der kleinen Piazza aufgenommen 

Ein paar wenige gps tracks haben wir, biken jedoch mehr nach Karte oder warten oben bis ein shuttle kommt und hängen uns dann an die Gruppe 
Die fahren jeweils Downhills, welche nicht markiert sind ..

Gruss Marco


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Super, Du hast es geschafft...die qualvolle Zeit, auf dem Balkon ist nun endlich vorbei...
> *



*Wurde auch echt Zeit, dass ich wieder raus kann,





denn nur in der Sonne liegen,





macht fast schon Rückenschmerzen,





aber nun ist ja die Welt fast wieder in Ordnung.


*
Ich danke den üblichen Verdächtigen für all die Guten Wünsche, Nachrichten, PM's, und persönliche Treffen. Mit Euch war die Zeit ohne Bike gar nicht so lang 

.


----------



## sepalot (18. November 2012)

Es war ja nimmer zum Aushalten. So lange nimmer auf Tour gewesen 



. Nach Krankheit, Dreckswetter und anderer Hindernisse, wurde Mitte der Woche beschlossen, mal wieder die Kurbel zu treten und es musste mal wieder ein Trail unter die angestaubten Stollen 



. Der Jahreszeit entsprechend und der späteren Startmöglichkeit an diesem Tag, mit Night-Ride-Option 



. Also haben die Superleuchten die Leuchten noch mit eingepackt 



.

Puh, der erste Anstieg ist natürlich, wie wenn man noch nie Sport gemacht hat 



. Aber welch ein Wunder, man verlernt das Radln nicht - keine Stützräder erforderlich. Wir hofften darauf, dass es auch hier vielleicht etwas aufreist und die Sonne durchkommt, aber leider nix 



. Ganz im Gegenteil, schon bei der Anreise, auf dem Fichtelgebirgskamm, weis und kalt 



. Und auch hier am Kornberg. Sobald man ein paar Meter in die Höhe kam - alles angereift.






Wir wagen uns weiter in die "Todeszone" vor 



.






Eis bildet sich an Augen und Lunge ... aber Hauptsache, es war nicht kalt 



.






Die Ruine Hirschstein verschleiert ihr da sein.






Das wollten wir eigentlich heute verhindern. Aber da mussten wir doch ein Stück die Turmallee hoch um ganz rauf zu kommen. Die gefällt mir halt gar nicht.






Fast oben, scheint es blau durch die letzten Fetzen Wolken, aber wir schaffen es ganz knapp nicht, und heute durch die Wolkendecke zu stechen. Die Kollegen hatten da mehr Glück: *Fichtel im IBC*












Selbst oben auf der Schönburgwarte. Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nix! 










Aber es hat schon wieder jemand das Gefrierfach offen gelassen.






Weis von oben bis unten.












"hey kuck mal Frost" (*LINK*) 










Auch FB muss wissen, dass man nix sieht.






"Check des Männla!"






Wir bewegen uns im Dunstkreis eines Berges. Mount Corni in the Fichtelmountains.












Spiel 1






Spiel 2






Spiel 3. Ach seht ihr nicht? Ich auch nicht. Der Schu liegt mit Bike genau hinter dem Steinpfosten und will uns nicht teilhaben lassen 



.






Die ersten Meter waren durchaus als rutschige Ungewissheit zu bezeichnen, aber die Ruine Hirschstein ist erreicht. Hier sehen Sie Graf Zahl und seine runtergekommene Behausung.






Hach und dann war es endlich soweit. Der Epic-Trail 



. Der längste zusammenhängende Bergrunter-Trail bei uns und um so weiter man vorankommt, um so flowiger wird er. Der Nebel war schneller als der Fahrer, also hat auch hier die Lichtschranke ausgelöst .






Ja, kalt ist es.






Unten am Trailende ausgespuckt, hat der Sonnenuntergang begonnen. In den dichten Waldstücken hat man jetzt auch schon nix mehr gesehen (da fährt man schon mal über einen Stein und wird unerwartet rausgekickt). Also Beleuchtung an und noch mal hoch zum Hirschstein strampeln. Dort angekommen, wird gar aufgerüstet.

Guckguck! Ja genau, das was man sich immer wieder abgewöhnen muss, jemanden direkt anschauen, beim Reden, wenn man die Sonne aufm Kopf hat 



.






Meister Lampe 










Ready! "Was ist das? / Das ist blaues Licht! / Und was macht es? / Es leuchtet blau!" 










Was ist das für ein grünes Licht? Bestimmt ein Irrlicht. Folge ihm und du wirst das Tageslicht nie wieder erblicken - der "Deivl vo Wallafels is do" 



.






Und weg war er.








 Tolle Bilder von Finale - ein großes todo bei mir und Beuze, schön dich wieder auf dem Bike zu sehen ​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. November 2012)

Erinnert mich an Peter M. : "Eiszeit" 
  @_beuze_ - Nun bist aber gleich wieder reichlich für Deinen Rücken auf Tour....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

Mei Leem ist aber kalt gewesen... Wobei wir am WE fahren waren und mir KALT leiber als SCHLAMM gewesen wäre....


----------



## dusi__ (19. November 2012)

Ach komm ..woanders muss man für sone schlammpackung ordentlich kohle lassen


----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> Ach komm ..woanders muss man für sone schlammpackung ordentlich kohle lassen



Stimmt, da sind dann aber auch Damen dabei die einen das dann zärtlich auftragen. Bei uns war das eher feindlicher Beschuss.... ich kram nachher mal ein Bild raus.!


----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

Fango-Packung:


----------



## Dämon__ (19. November 2012)

*Mal den neuen Lenker Morgen Probe fahren 
So breit wie eine Tür...*


----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Mal den neuen Lenker Morgen Probe fahren
> So breit wie eine Tür...*



Sind über 700mm richtig? Muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. Kennt Ihr diese versetzten Geländer vor Fussgängerübewegen und Strassenbahnen? Da bin ich früher mit dem kurzen CC Lenker (560mm) immer locker drumherumgewirbelt, jetzt mit dem Hochseeanker ist's schwieriger geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

Sowas meine ich, ist mit 680mm plus eine kleine herausforderung


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Sowas meine ich, ist mit 680mm plus eine kleine herausforderung


 
 Na ja - oder für manche nur 2-4x Bunny Hop.....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_GIgccJz9U&feature=related"]Danny MacAskill tricks in Burgkirchen (Germany) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dämon__ (19. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Sind über 700mm richtig? Muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. Kennt Ihr diese versetzten Geländer vor Fussgängerübewegen und Strassenbahnen? Da bin ich früher mit dem kurzen CC Lenker (560mm) immer locker drumherumgewirbelt, jetzt mit dem Hochseeanker ist's schwieriger geworden...


Das Teil hat satte *870mm*


----------



## barbarissima (19. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Fango-Packung:


*Oder Sams mit Helm und Brille *


----------



## barbarissima (19. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Mal den neuen Lenker Morgen Probe fahren *
> *So breit wie eine Tür...*
> *
> 
> ...



*Ich wüsste da auch eine schöne **Tour**, auf der du mit dem Lenker bestimmt mächtig viel Spaß hast*


----------



## Dämon__ (19. November 2012)

Bärbel, da müsst ich eh schieben, von da her...


----------



## beuze1 (19. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bärbel, da müsst ich eh schieben, von da her...



*Keine Sorge, am Schrofen schiebt jeder *






.


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. November 2012)

Eine wahrlich dämonische Breite.

Erzähl dann mal wie es war. Ich hab auch schonmal überlegt mir was breiteres zuzulegen.


----------



## barbarissima (19. November 2012)

Also ich empfinde bei meiner Schulterbreite die 700mm von meinem Lenker als das Äußerste der Gefühle, aber bergab als durchaus angenehm. Da müsste mann jetzt noch rechts und links ein bisschen was zugeben, dann sind 870 mm wahrscheinlich völlig in Ordnung


----------



## JDEM (19. November 2012)

780bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

Naja... zumindest wissen wir mal jetzt wer hier den Längsten hat...


----------



## beuze1 (19. November 2012)

*Hallo...bitte hier (Cube in Motion) nicht soviel über (Lenker) mm labern, wir wissen doch alle das Männer gerne mal etwas übertreiben, bei der Länge *



spurhalter schrieb:


> Nun bist aber gleich wieder reichlich für Deinen Rücken auf Tour....



*Bei dem Montag's Wetter hält mich auch nichts zu Hause.







Den sonnige Gipfel locken.






Und spaßige Abfahrten durch tiefes Laub.






Immer an der Wand lang.






Zum Felsengarten.






Fahrbar?






Ne, nach der langen Pause eher nicht.






Dann noch ein bisschen was für den Rücken.






Und der Gipfel ist erreicht.






Lohn der ganzen Mühe.






Eine Traumabfahrt bis zum See.







.*​


----------



## barbarissima (19. November 2012)

*Sieht klasse aus  Wo ist das *


----------



## sepalot (19. November 2012)

Nachdem vorgestern die Nachfahrt angesagt war und andere in größerer Höhe die Sonne über den Wolken sehen konnten, wollten wir das gestern auch haben 



. Bis zur Ankunft im Fichtelgebirge, war das auch so, aber dann zog es immer mehr zu, was wir aber nicht wussten, dass es heute zwei Wolkendecken gibt 



. Dann quäl ma halt das Hanzz den Berg mal rauf, schnauf 



.




​ 
Da findet man scho mal ne Bratwurstbude und dann gibt's keine 



. Ach ja, okay, das ist eine "Einrichtung" der Bayerischen Staatsforsten. Als Wiedergutmachung für die Waldplaniererei 






.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Schade, dass uns die Sonne doch nicht anlacht, weil oben auch ne Wolkendecke hängt. Interessant schaut's aber trotzdem aus 



. Blick rüber in den Steinwald ...




​ 
... und die Kössaine.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Die Nordpiste, Waldstein, Rudolfstein und Schneeberg.




​ 
Schneeberg, Haberstein, Seehaus




​ 
Die Sonne macht sich schon wieder aus dem Staub.




​ 
Blick über Bischofsgrün.




​ 
Wie praktisch, da liegen zwei Fahrräder, jetzt wo wir runter wollen vom Berg 



.




​ 
Der alte Goethe hat auch scho immer gewusst, wo es schön ist 



.




​ 
Legendär. *Lettenbrüder*-Aufkleber am Kioskfenster des Asenturms 



.




​ 
M-Weg-Hubbel-Flow-Weg zum Weißmainfelsen, dann ab auf den Trail zur Weißmainquelle und dann gar auf dem Blaupunkt-Enduro-Trail zum Bullheadhouse zurück 












.




​ 
Hubbelhubbel, da is ma immer gut durchgeschüttelt.




​


----------



## Turbo-s (20. November 2012)

Sepalot, ich glaube in Deiner Gegend muss ich mit meinem Bike-Kumpel mal 3 Tage Urlaub machen... Sieht immer toll aus!


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das Teil hat satte *870mm*



Mein ist länger.....äehhmm breiter  habe ihn aber wieder etwas gestutzt und bin mit 760 mm happy


----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2012)

Ja spottet nur, war doch nur ein Zahlendreher  er ist doch nicht so lang, 780 stimmt aber  muss sagen nach einer Probefahrt heute, echt geil


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich war gestern das erste Mal beim Indoor-Cycling.



*Indoor-Cycling 
Ist das so ähnlich wie Cybersex 





Zum Glück wohn ich auf dem flachen Land, da gibt's so verrücktes Zeugs gar nicht. Das würde noch fehlen das mich dauernd eine anschreit, schneller, schneller, schneller.*

*Da suche ich mir lieber neue Bike-Gebiete





Warum nicht.





Na ja, Steig?





Aber ganz nett zu Biken.





Bei der Namesgeberin.


*
*Echt ist Echt besser.. 
bei beidem..  *



.


----------



## idworker (24. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (24. November 2012)

*


beuze1 schrieb:



Das würde noch fehlen das mich dauernd eine anschreit, schneller, schneller, schneller.

Echt ist Echt besser..
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die Geschwindigkeit gibt die Steigung oder das Gefälle vor... das wilde Tier hinter mir und das andere in mir.
Insofern stimme ich Dir absolut zu, anschreien dürfen mich nur die Klänge der Natur und die Nabe vom Hinterrad.

Ansonsten, sehr schöne Bilder beuze... auch die von sepalot... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## barbarissima (24. November 2012)

@sepalot
*Schöne Gegend, schöne Bilder *

  @beuze
*Wie kommt man denn eigentlich auf die Idee, in Altenstadt an der Iller biken zu gehen  Das ist ja gar nicht sooo weit von mir weg, aber ich hänge immer lieber noch ein dreiviertel Stündchen dran und pack mein Rad dann im Allgäu aus  Aber direkt hässlich scheint die Ecke gar nicht zu sein  Die Bilder können sich jedenfalls sehen lassen *


----------



## sepalot (25. November 2012)

Da das Wetter heute nicht schlecht sein sollte im Gebirge - na sogar in höheren Lagen die Sonne 



 zu sehen sein sollte - beschlossen wir heute noch einmal unser Glück zu suchen, um die Sonne zu sehen. Ja, und mal was Neues wurde ausgekundschaftet vorab. Da es heute recht viele nasse Wurzeln geben müsste, hab ich die Woche mal vorne den Kaugummi auf die Felge gezogen. Geschmacksrichtung 45a 



.




​ 
Bayreuth Nebel. Bad Berneck, es wird sonnig. Bischofsgrün, Sonne pur - Ochsenkopf- und Schneeberggipfel sind gut zu sehen. Paar Meter vorm Silberhaus, Nebelsuppe 



.




​ 
War die Reifenwahl, wohl doch nicht das Beste heute? Es bremst ordentlich auf den aufgeweichten, von Forstgroßfahrzeugen aufgewühlten Forststraßen, selbst bei Gefälle 



. Aber mit jeder Kurbelumdrehung geht es weiter und höher. Und schon nach ein paar Höhenmeter kann man teils ins Land schauen, bzw. wirklich die Sonne sehen und sich daran erfreuen 



.




​ 
Auf dem Kam angekommen, geht es unterhalb vom Nußhardt auf den H-Weg und schon kann man einbiegen auf den schnellen Flowtrail zum Seehaus 



. Und schon angekommen. Kurz aber echt spaßig 






.




​ 




​ 
Heute ist der Blick doch mal wieder vernünftig. Und endlich mal wieder Sonne. Letzte Woche da drüben auf dem Ochsenkopf, war ja nix mit Sonne, bis wir aufm Bock waren.




​ 
Oh man, da gibt's noch so viele tolle Wege zu probieren 



.




​ 
Vom Seehaus geht es schnell auf den Seehausweg, in Richtung Fichtelsee. Es schaut heute MEGA aus 



! Sonne, Sonnenspots und dampfende Luft zwischen den Bäumen 



.




​ 
Ja, mal in richtigen Fakestyle 



.




​ 
Aber dieser super Trail ist ja schöner, auf dem Bike 



.




​ 




​ 
Und mit voller Elan in den zweiten Teil, des Supertrails ... da springt er regelrecht rein 



.




​ 
Viel Geröll, viel Wurzeln, aber der Kaugummi am Vorderrad beist sich wie ein Pitbull rein 



. Fast kein Gefahr.




​ 




​ 
Schattenreiter




​ 
Bei solchen Trails ...




​ 
... kann man ja nur zufrieden sein oder "ist der Trail gut, freut sich der Schu" 



.




​ 
Spaß haben wir ja auch immer, wenn wir unterwegs sind und so wird auch auf Wunsch mal ein bisschen Gaudi abgehalten 



. Es passt ja zur Jahreszeit.




​ 
Wooooow 




​ 
Nachdem wir untern waren ging's wieder rauf, bis der H-Weg wieder erreicht wurde und so konnte die Platte (diesmal die fichtelgebirgische) in Angriff genommen werden. Es wird aber, wie besprochen, immer "schwieriger".




​ 
Paar Meter weiter, war dann erst mal Schluss 



. Es wird größtenteils geschoben. Da wir hier jetzt im Naturschutzgebiet Plattengipfel sind, ging's jetzt nicht mehr mit Schieben gar rauf zum Gipfel.







​ 
Das Bike wird geschultert.




​ 
Angekommen. Was für tolle Aussicht am "Heimatblick". Verdient und erholend 






.




​ 
An der Hohen Matze vorbei, die Kössaine, die aus der Wolkendecke hervorsticht.




​ 




​ 
Blick rüber auf den Rudolfstein.




​ 
"Was für ne Platte ist das jetzt? War hier noch keiner?"




​ 
Lauter Lockmittel stehen hier verteilt - dann dürfte der Trail zum Silberhaus aber doch viel zu geschmeidig werden 



.




​ 
Um so weiter im Osten, umso niedriger die Hügel (Steinwald) und um so mehr verliert sich die Landschaft in der Wolkendecke.




​ 
Dann kann es ja abwärts gehen. Erst ist er noch heftig verblockt, aber dann wird er schnell mit allen schönen Sachen 






. Ach da konnte man gar nicht mehr anhalten. Bilder wird es davon ein anderes Mal geben. Zum Schluss noch schön ein Bachtrail 



.




​ 









​ 
Der Nebel kommt und versucht einen zu verschlingen. Mystisch.




​


----------



## Dämon__ (25. November 2012)

Schöne Pics wie immer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Schöne Pics wie immer


 





 Genau - und das ist mein ganz persönlicher Favorit - aber andere sind ebenfalls


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. November 2012)

ihr habt im Fichtelgebirge einfach ein tolles Gelände, man könnte so schön Spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (27. November 2012)

Jo, unser Fichtelgebirge is schon was schöne. Bikepark ham wir auch noch und schöne Enduro/Freeride Trails


----------



## beuze1 (30. November 2012)

*Was mussten meine müden Augen heute morgen sehen, als ich kurz nach dem Aufstehen um 11 die Türe öffnete..





Da wird's ja allerhöchste Zeit die Spiker aufzuziehen..





Nach dem Frühstück mit meinen Lieben*





.​


----------



## OIRAM (30. November 2012)

*Hey beuze, auf den Schnee bin ich ja echt neidisch, aber um 11 Uhr aufstehen, da denk ich nach 7 Stunden Arbeit, das erste mal an Feierabend.
Auf Spätdenst hätt ich ja gar keine Lust.
Viel Spaß mit den neuen IceSpiker Reifen.
Wird wieder schöne Bilder von Deinen Touren geben.
Ich werd morgen mal mein Reaction, das erste mal ausführen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Dezember 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Da wird's ja allerhöchste Zeit die Spiker aufzuziehen..
> *​


*

bei dem Schnee bringen die eh nicht viel, also gleich so drauf aufs Bike und los geht die Rutschpartie 

aber auf Eis ist es schon ech beachtlich was mit Spikes geht *​


----------



## beuze1 (1. Dezember 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> aber auf Eis ist es schon ech beachtlich was mit Spikes geht




*Darauf wär ich nach all den Jahren gar nicht gekommen , aber
danke, dass wir darüber geredet haben .


*

.


----------



## OIRAM (1. Dezember 2012)

*Heute die erste Tour mit dem neu aufgebauten Reaction gefahren...





nach gut 50 km, bei nasskalten Wetter hat mich der SQLab 611 aber noch nicht überzeugt...





mit ner 120 mm Federgabel klettert das Reaction aber nicht besser wie mein Stereo mit 120-130 mm abgesenkter Gabel...





unterm Strich ist es aber ganz gut zu fahren... anders eben wie das Stereo...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. Dezember 2012)

Es ist ja auch kein Stereo.  Aber ein sehr schönes Reaction! 


Solltest Du den SQLab nicht mehr wollen, meld Dich. Welche Breite hat er?


----------



## Cortina (1. Dezember 2012)

Schönes individuelles Bike Mario 

Das mit dem SQ Lab hab ich jetzt schon öfters gehört 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## OIRAM (1. Dezember 2012)

*Danke Guido und Ronny

Der SQLab 611 hat 140 mm, dabei spricht SQ aber von der efektiven Sitzbreite, der Sattel selbst ist noch etwas breiter (ca:155 mm) .
Mein Specialized Sattel hat 143 mm und das passt.
Sehr zufrieden war ich auf dieser ersten Tour mit den XT Bremsen.

Wünsche Euch allen schon mal einen schönen ersten Advent,

Mario*


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Mario.

Der *SQLab 611 *braucht sehr viel Eingewöhnungszeit, da man wirklich nur auf den Sitzknochen sitzt!
Anatomisch eben vollkommen korrekt, aber dadurch speziell am Anfang sehr ungemütlich und gewöhnungsbedürftig!
Besonders nach langen Pausen meckert der Popo dann wieder. 

Gib ihm bzw. deinem Hintern noch etwas Zeit.
Fahre den Sattel nun ca. 1 Jahr und möchte keinen anderen mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. Dezember 2012)

@OIRAM
Schönes Reaction  Ist aber doch bestimmt eine ziemliche Umstellung, wenn man jahrelang den Stereoschaukelstuhl unterm Hintern hatte


----------



## ToyDoll (8. Dezember 2012)

Das schöne Wetter nutzen


----------



## OIRAM (8. Dezember 2012)

*Zuhause ist es Furztrocken und mit -5,5°C schön kühl.

35 km südlich sieht es dagegen so aus.





Unser Tour führte uns auf die Syburg (Hohensyburg)





oben angekommen...





da unten treffen die Ruhr und die Lenne aufeinander...





und vereinigen sich im Hengsteysee.





Wo wir schon mal oben sind, noch das Kaiser Wilhelm 1. Denkmal digital eingefrohren.





das war mal wieder ne schöne Tour mit den Cub(e)anern.





Wünsche Euch schon mal nen schönen 2. Advent*


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Dezember 2012)

Nun ist auch bei uns endlich der Schnee angekommen.
Macht echt Spaß


----------



## cytrax (8. Dezember 2012)

Drecks Kälte...wollte heute auch raus aber als ich aufs Thermometer geschaut habe bin ich Zuhause geblieben  -13°C...da machen meine kaputten Sprunggelenksbänder nicht mit


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2012)

@OIRAM - schöne Fotos & ´ne Menge Spaß kommt rüber!



BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Macht echt Spaß


 
 Zusehen/zuhören auch!


----------



## xerto (9. Dezember 2012)

Heute schneesturm am taunus..

wollte eigentlich auf den winterstein..

sitzen bleiben tee trinken und forum lesen.


-mario schönes bike schöne bilder..
ist das reaction den für deine größe und gewicht das richtige?

mir war es zu leicht 
ich brauch stabile räder


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Dezember 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @OIRAM - schöne Fotos & ´ne Menge Spaß kommt rüber!
> 
> 
> 
> Zusehen/zuhören auch!



Danke 
Liedtitel ist Moby - Flower


----------



## OIRAM (9. Dezember 2012)

*@ xerto

Das Reaction ist, wie mein Stereo, auch ein 20".
Die Gewichtsbeschränkung ist bei Cube MTB´s eh immer die selbe. (viel zu wenig) 
Wenn da was durchbrechen sollte, gibts ja noch gut 2,- Aluschrottgeld. 
Und anschl. nen neuen, gebrauchten Rahmen.
Ich seh das nicht so wild.
Ich jammer nicht rum, wegen Garantie und wer mir das bezahlen soll.
Wenn ich bedenke, mit was für Bikes ich vor 25 Jahren gefahren bin, mach ich mir da ehrlich gesagt, keine großen Sorgen.

Schönen 2. Advent, Mario
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (9. Dezember 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ xerto
> 
> Das Reaction ist, wie mein Stereo, auch ein 20".
> Die Gewichtsbeschränkung ist bei Cube MTB´s eh immer die selbe. (viel zu wenig)
> ...



Schöne Bilder und schönes Video 

Mario mach dir keine Sorgen datt hält


----------



## buschhase (9. Dezember 2012)

Das Video ist von der Stimmung und dem Lied echt passend.
Würde dir/euch nur empfehlen demnächst evtl. so Szenen wie den Beginn mit einem Stativ zu filmen.

Ansonsten weiter so, werden immer besser. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte leider kein Stativ. Ich habe die Kamera immer auf den Rucksack gestellt 
War zwar einen Notlösung, aber im Gegensatz zum Stativ merkt man nachher
keinen Unterschied. Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## regenrohr (9. Dezember 2012)

zwar nicht in Bewegung (motion), aber ein Würfel im Schnee bei milden -3°C und um die 12cm Neuschnee...











und der Radständer war immer am Platz


----------



## beuze1 (9. Dezember 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *das war mal wieder ne schöne Tour mit den Cub(e)anern.*



*@ Mario
Schöne Tour-Impressionen, gefällt mir gut!*


*Die äußeren Bedingungen könnten ja kaum besser sein, eine klasse Winterrunde zu fahren.






Das Wetter hat nicht zuviel versprochen.






Verschneiter Wald ist einfach märchenhaft.






Aber auch über's Land macht Laune.






Schnelle Eiskalte abfahrt.






Jetzt aber hurtig nach Hause. 






Schließlich wartet noch der Weihnachtsmarkt in Lindau mit lecker heißem Glühwein.






.​*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ..Das Wetter hat nicht zuviel versprochen....


 
 Der beuze aber auch nicht! 
Die letzten Beiden sind farblich ja mal richtig ....
Den Glühwein hast Du mehr als "verdient" - schöne Impressionen...
"Wohl Bekommt´s"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (9. Dezember 2012)

*Oh man, oh man, Beuze, Dein Bikerevier hat für mich den totalen Neidfaktor.
Im Winter gleich noch mal so schön.
Ich hoffe der Glühwein war so gut, wie das Postkartenmotiv vom Weihnachtsmarkt in Lindau.
*


----------



## Cortina (10. Dezember 2012)

Also...auf das Bike Revier bin ich jetzt weniger scharf *ABER* der Weihnachtsmarkt mit ner Bratworscht unem Glühwein  buahhhhhhhh  das können die Italiener nicht 

Schöne Schnee-Bike-Bilder aber ich zieh dann bei Schnee doch lieber die Ski vor


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Dezember 2012)

Das Weihnachsmarktbild ich echt schön 
Guido bei den Massen die bei euch schon liegen kann ich das nachvollziehen.


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2012)

lange hats gedauert, aber jetz gibts den ersten teaser zu unserem hochtouren unterfangen im ötztal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 incl. würfelreiter!


----------



## xerto (10. Dezember 2012)

Toller video 

die kuh und das schaaf

gelungen

mir gefällt schnitt und musik, perfekt


----------



## buschhase (10. Dezember 2012)

Wenns gesamte Video so wird, freu ich mich drauf! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Dezember 2012)

Mein ganz persönlicher Jahresrückblick 2012.

Januar 2012 ... maskiert im Wald unterwegs.




Februar 2012 ... immer noch maskiert. An dem Tag waren es -12 °C ...brrrr !




Der März 2012 bringt die ersten wärmeren und sonnigen Tage. Hier im Hochtaunus nähe Feldberg.




Alle fängt an zu grünen im April 2012. Nähe Wallbach.




Alles neu macht der Mai 2012 und vor allem alles blüht so herrlich 




Elba 2012 ... Trailspaß pur.












Juni 2012 ... Bikemarathon mit Tina, Chris, Barbara, Achim und Marc.




Juli 2012 ... ein Bike im Kornfeld.




Cube Forumstreffen 2012 Pfälzer Wald. So wie der Guido haben wir wohl alle gegrinst. Danke das wir so viele nette Menschen kennenlernen durften bzw. wiedersehen konnten. Und unsere Guides Jan und Andy haben uns mit der tollen Trailauswahl ein ganz tolles Wochenende beschert. 




Gelb sind schon die Stoppelfelder im August 2012.




Idstein24 im August 2012.








Sonnige Tage und flowige Trails im September 2012.




Vinschgau 2012. Schon fast kitschig dieses Foto. Ein Traum Wetter.




Vinschgau 2012. Was hat das Spaß gemacht. Und der Guido hat uns sicher durch die Trails des Vinschgau geführt. Mensch Guido ... immer wieder.




Vinschgau 2012 ... vor dem Ortler kommt man sich so klein vor.




Vinschgau 2012 ... der Blick ins Vinschgau.




Goldener Oktober 2012.




Gut gebrüllt hessischer Löwe. Kein MTB Verbot in hessischen Wäldern. Der DIMB hat hervorragendes geleistet. Am Ende musste die Politik einlenken und settzt nun auf gegenseitige Rücksicht, statt auf Verbote.




Nebel zieht im November 2012 auf. Aber das macht dem MTBler nichts aus.




Zum Jahresende im Dezember 2012 wieder vermummt. Wie schon Anfang des Jahres ... 




... so schließt sich wohl der Kreis. Auf ein gutes 2013 Allerseits !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Dezember 2012)

Bis zu den Bunten Blättern konnte ich noch gut mithalten, dann wurde es irgendwie ruhiger.... Aber es gibt ja noch eine neue Chance, da die ollen Maya sich vertan haben! 
Na denn - danke Joerg & allen im Forum ein tolles (Bike)Jahr 2013. 
Und denen die Pech hatten - don´t forget 


2013 wird alles Gut!


----------



## cytrax (24. Dezember 2012)

16°C PLUS! und ein kleines Ründchen bevor die Verwandschaft kommt 







Was kommt nach dem Schnee? Richtig! Die Schmelze 





Ganz schön viel Wasser für des kleine Bächle


----------



## beuze1 (24. Dezember 2012)

*Es weihnachtet sehr ...*


*Nachdem heute Morgen mein 8m Baum angeliefert wurde.






Und ich beim Weihnachtlichem Backwerk auch nur stÃ¶rte.






Machte ich mich auf leisen FlÃ¼geln auf & davon.






Dem Schmelzwasser folgend.






Bis zum randvollen Bodensee.






Die restlichen 3 std. bis zur Bescherung vertrieb ich mir mit unserem bÌ¶Ì¶oÌ¶Ì¶bÌ¶Ì¶tÌ¶Ì¶aÌ¶Ì¶iÌ¶Ì¶lÌ¶  Bobtrial 



*


*Frohes Fest euch allen!*

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Dezember 2012)

*So, und jetzt hätten wir gerne noch Bilder vom fertig geschmückten Weihnachtsbaum und von dem Kuchen, als er fertig gebacken war 

*


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Dezember 2012)

An der Ecke vom Bodensee war ich neulich auch 

leider hatte ich nur wieder das Handy dabei 











http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_00696rig4.jpg


----------



## Asko (29. Dezember 2012)

Also wegen mir kann das Wetter so bleiben 









Mit dem Hardtail merkt man mal wieder wie angenehm das Fully alles wegbügelt...


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2012)

Das mittlere Bild sieht ja klasse aus


----------



## beuze1 (29. Dezember 2012)

*Hier ist ja besinnliche Stille eingekehrt, pflegt Ihr alle Eure fetten (Weihnacht's) Bäuche? 
Na egal, zum Glück geht's auch anderst.*

*Nach einer langen, lauten Nacht.





Gehts mit dröhnenden Ohren.





Durchs Ried richtung Bodensee.





Am alten Arm der Schussen entlang.





Dann immer dem See-Trail folgend, zur Eisdiele.





Mit der goldenen Abendsonne im Rücken.





Geht es wieder nach Hause.




*

.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Dezember 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Geht es wieder nach Hause.
> 
> 
> ...



Hör mal Beuze, hattest Du nicht erst letztes Jahr renoviert ? Mir ist da doch so, oder ? Offensichtlich hast Du ausgebaut ... Rutsch gut ins neue Jahr


----------



## beuze1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hör mal Beuze, hattest Du nicht erst letztes Jahr renoviert ? Mir ist da doch so, oder ?



*Ja, stimmt. Das war aber auf meinem Seegrundstück.
 Ferienwohnung 
Die noble Hütte von heute ist mein Erstwohnsitz..*


.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Dezember 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...nach einer langen, lauten Nacht.......


 
Fassen wir zusammen:
1x Themenfremd
4x Beuze von Hinten über flaches Land
1x Beuze von Vorne über flaches Land - .....naja, mhmmmm




Ach ja - der neue Wohnsitz....
Und hier ist sogar richtig goldige Stimmung! Yepp - Super Foto! Das hätte es doch sein können.
Na wenigstens etwas.  
Vielleicht wird es ja im Neuen bei Dir wieder etwas besser...denn das ist hoffentlich nicht Dein (hier gefordertes) Niveau für 2013....
Ach ja - Weihnachtsbaumanlieferungen, Plätzchenbäckereien & Hundespaziergänge dürfen im nächsten Jahr auch gerne wieder in den Talk!

@_Asko_ - das ist mal kurz und knapp - 3x


----------



## beuze1 (30. Dezember 2012)

> *(Sozialtante)* Finde ich echt schade, dass hier Beiträge aus dem "Flachland" scheinbar "anöden". Wenn hier nur noch Beiträge aus den höher gelegenen Regionen mit diversen Bergpanoramen gezeigt werden dürfen, dann - sorry - finde ich dieses sehr traurig!



*@ spurhalter*
Ich wollte Dir so kurz vor Jahresende doch noch eine Freude machen
Aber der Stachel sitzt wohl immmer noch tief.



*Fassen wir zusammen:
1x Themenfremd - Wie sagt der Rocker.. **** you 
4x Beuze von Hinten über flaches Land - anderst würdest Du mich auf Tour auch nie sehen. 
1x Beuze von Vorne über flaches Land - .....naja, mhmmmm - zu wenig? ich könnte Dir ein Porträt von mir zukommen lassen.*

*Ich schließe Dich aber dennoch in mein Abendgebet mit ein.*






.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Dezember 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ spurhalter..Ich wollte Dir so kurz vor Jahresende doch noch eine Freude machen....


siehe: Cube Talk

o.k. - definitiv letzte Tour 2012 heute erledigt!
Zwischen Mittag und Kaffee hatte ich also genug Zeit an der frischen Luft, mir mal so einige Gedanken über 2013 zu machen.....

Nun mag ja vielleicht hier so mancher seinen eigenen merkwürdigen Vogel haben - u. U.  ist so mancher auch ein seltsamer *Vogel*...
mich eingeschlossen......




So ist ja das Forum vielleicht auch gerade deswegen ganz liebenswert....
Nehmen wir einfach auch im nächsten Jahr wieder Jeden so wie er ist - die Meisten hier sind eben zum Glück (noch) keine fertigen *Engel *




Also lasst uns auch 2013 wieder ordentlich mit dem Bike durch die Gegend *brettern....*



...und dann Fotos und nette Geschichten dazu posten...

In diesem Sinne sage ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal:
"Rutscht Alle gut Rein!" - wir lesen/sehen voneinander..
Ich hoffe die "Gefallenen" und "Versehrten" können es auch 2013 wieder ordentlich angehen - einige Poster vermisse ich schon schmerzlich.  
Also Gute Besserung & in 2013 möglichst wenig Ausfälle an Personal + Material....


 Ach ja - da war ja noch was! An *Beuze* noch ein spezieller Tipp:

*Verbeiße Dich* 2013 *nicht* wieder* an/in* diversen *Kleinigkeiten*.....also z. B. auch beim Renovieren.  
*Mach* doch *lieber* *1x* mal *selbst* *wieder was Ordentliches*! 
Also was ganz Großes - etwas, das uns Alle umhaut.  
Ich könnte da derzeit gerade etwas günstig vermitteln.....




 War ja nur so eine Idee.....


----------



## Asko (31. Dezember 2012)

Oh man, schonwieder Sonnenschein und Temperaturen nah der 10°? 
Nagut eine letzte Tour geht noch 2012 





Wünsch euch allen nen guten Rutsch und hoffe auch fürs nächste Jahr auf viele tolle Bilder von euch, egal ob Berge drauf sind oder nicht


----------



## OIRAM (31. Dezember 2012)

*Bin heut auch meine letzte Tour für 2012 gefahren.

So sonnig war es dann aber nicht, wie bei Asko...





Vom Winter fehlt auch hier jede Spur...





ne gefühlt Mio.-Hm hab ich dabei heut gemacht, so n Wind, war da am Wasser...





Nochmals nen guten Rutsch für Euch alle,

Schöne Grüße, Mario*


----------



## sepalot (31. Dezember 2012)

mal das Hanzz kurz rum"geschoben" und somit Ende mit dem Jahr (Schnee gibts auch nur noch auf der Ochsenkopf-Ski-Piste )






*ALLEN EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR UND EIN ERFOLGREICHES/ ERLEBNISREICHES BIKE-JAHR 2013*


​


----------



## sepalot (31. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Dezember 2012)

Sepi ... wünsch ich Dir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. Januar 2013)

*Wünsche euch auch für 2013 alles Gute, Glück, Erfolg und Gesundheit* 


*Hoffe, ihr seid gut ins Neue Jahr gekommen und hattet eine Menge Spaß*


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Januar 2013)

*Prost Neujahr an die Cube Gemeinde*


----------



## manurie (1. Januar 2013)

Manche haben ja viel Holz vor der Hütte, aber das hier ist feinster Stahl. 
Gestern so gefunden auf der Jahresabschlusstour.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2013)

das nenn ich mal "Eisen vor der Hütte"  gibt beste Bleche


----------



## manurie (2. Januar 2013)

Bleche werden daraus nicht, die Firma die das Material verarbeitet ist eine Freiformschmiede ganz in der Tradition des Bergischen Landes. Ich bin heute ein Stück ganz alter Industriekultur abgefahren, eben das Gelpetal, wo schon ab dem 15. Jahrhundert mit der Wasserkraft des Bächlein Gelpe ca. 20 Hammerwerke und Schleifkotten betrieben worden. Heute ist das alles Naturschutzgebiet und momentan sehr nass. 

Links für interessierte Leser:
Stahl vor der Hütte
Gelpetal


----------



## sepalot (2. Januar 2013)

nach nur kurzer Pause im neuen Jahr trotz dem Depriwetter die Saison wieder eröffnet 





​


----------



## sepalot (13. Januar 2013)

Ja, was soll man sagen? Auch 2013 kann man wieder Biken 



. Nach Wochen des Regens und des Schmuddelwetters und einem inspirierenden Gesprächs gestern, wollte ich heute nicht den ganzen Tag drinnen verbringen. Seit Donnerstag hat es wieder geschneit 



 - und zwar nicht so viel, dass es schon wieder nicht mehr geht. Das Fichtelgebirge ist wieder unter einer geschlossenen Schneedecke. Noch nicht zu viel und nicht zu vereist. Es rollt sich gut 



. Da der Naturschnee noch nicht ausreicht und der Maschinenschnee auf den Pisten noch nicht so sehr viel mehr geben kann, warten wir mit dem Skifahren noch bis nächste Woche - denk ich mal .

Schon lange habe ich mal einen Weg vom Auto aus gesehen. Und ja, heute wollt ich ihn mal ausprobieren, um ihn in der Hauptsaison mal in eine Schneeberg- oder Rudolfstein-Runde mit ein zu binden, wenn er taugt. Entgegen der "Tradition" wurde das neues Jahr biketechnisch mit dem Freerider - Hanzz - eröffnet. Na mal sehen, ob das ein Omen ist 



.

Aber die Kondi hatte eindeutig Ausverkauf in der Zwischenzeit 



 (seit ich das letzte Mal wirklich aufm Bike unterwegs war).






Der weg ist recht gemütlich ... und lässt denk ich schon einen Flowcharakter erahnen. Mal sehen, wie er ohne Schnee ist, wenn man mal alles sehen kann. Und Angriff 



.
























Blick runter auf die Alte Eger und die Weißenhaider Mühle.






Schade, dass man seit Neueröffnung nie ein Auto da sieht und wenn, dann drehen die Autos gleich wieder um (weil kein anderes auf dem Parkplatz ist). Schade, so kann's nix werden. Dabei ist es echt lecker dort.






Schnell mal den Schnee von der Flora stauben 



.


















Ende für heute ... hat gereicht und Spaß hat's auch wieder gemacht.

Lucky Rider ... Love your Ride! 











​


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2013)

*Auf unseren Sepi ist doch Verlass - kaum dümpelt der Thread zwei Wochen beitragslos vor sich hin, schon reißt ihn der Sepalot aus seiner Winterruhe  Da hast du aber einen schönen Trail gefunden  Bin nur etwas enttäuscht, weil ich gehofft hatte, dass zum Schluss noch ein paar Bilder von einem leckeren Essen in der Weißenhaider Mühle kommen *


----------



## Cirest (13. Januar 2013)

schöne eindrücke!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Januar 2013)

@ *sepalot: *wie ich dich um dein bike-Revier beneide!* 

*Top!* 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (15. Januar 2013)

so noch der kleine Bewegungsbeitrag im Nachtrag​ 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/57399362"]Weißenhaider Mühle on Vimeo[/ame] 

und für Babs noch Bilder vom Essen aus der Mühle ​


----------



## barbarissima (15. Januar 2013)

*Lecker*


----------



## akisu (15. Januar 2013)

ey die bilder mit dem essen sind jetzt echt fies. erst posten alle schneefotos. und nun auch noch das.


----------



## cytrax (16. Januar 2013)

STEAK & SCHNITZEL Jetzt hab ich hunger


----------



## Cortina (17. Januar 2013)

Das hast aber nicht DU beides gegessen


----------



## sepalot (17. Januar 2013)

ne ne ... und außerdem sind das bilder aus dem "archiv" ... an dem tag war ich nix essen ... keine leistung, kein feudales futter


----------



## manurie (17. Januar 2013)

Heute erste Schneetour in diesem Jahr und endlich seit Freitag wieder biken, hab ne leichte Erkältung gehabt. War schon fast dunkel und der Singletrail nennt sich "Hänsel und Gretel", weil weiter unten in Fels gemeißelt zwei Figuren sind.





Hab auch die Schneeerstbefahrung gemacht, vorher ist nur ein Wanderer durchgelatscht.


----------



## Diekholzener (18. Januar 2013)

Waschtag


----------



## OIRAM (19. Januar 2013)

*So, seid ner Woche hat der richtige Winter nun auch NRW fest im Griff... 





Sorry Dämon, für die schlechte Wettervorhersage... 
Aber Deinen Spaß hattest Du ja... 

Nein ich habs nicht gewagt aufs Eis zu gehen, trotz ICE SPIKER...





Das ist ne Fahrt ins "BLAUE"...





und so "GRAU" sieht es hier ne Stunde später wieder überall aus... 





Schön und kalt wars, -5°C

Beste Grüsse, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2013)

*Sehr schön*


----------



## sepalot (19. Januar 2013)

So, nun auch die Enduro-Saison 2013 offiziell eröffnet 



. Nach dem ich am Donnerstag noch einen Skitag eingelegt habe, ging es heute mit etwas Stress in den Beinen auf eine kleine Runde mit dem Fritzz.




​ 
Webcamspione 








​ 
Bei der heutigen Runde am Buchstein überfielen mich die Hasen 



.




​ 
Winterfahrspaß




​ 
Jäger in der Schnee-Steppe




​


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Januar 2013)

Hoppala ... Eisregen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Januar 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> ​



Täuscht das, oder ist der Lenker etwas schief?


----------



## Magic21 (25. Januar 2013)

Ab morgen dann mit Spikes!
Gruss Magic21


----------



## Cortina (30. Januar 2013)

Kann nicht jemand noch ein paar Bike Tourenbilder posten damit wir auf die nächste Seite kommen 

Bleib jedesmal beim runterscrollen an Sepis Schnitzel hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (30. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Kann nicht jemand noch ein paar Bike Tourenbilder posten damit wir auf die nächste Seite kommen
> 
> Bleib jedesmal beim runterscrollen an Sepis Schnitzel hängen



Na gut


----------



## Cortina (31. Januar 2013)

Danke Guerill,

das hatten wir glaub schon mal, ist hinterm Altissimo der 650er ab Malga Campo, oder


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (31. Januar 2013)

Nicht mehr viele Beiträge, dann sind wir die böse "Schnitzel-Seite" los! 

Ich helf' mal mit:


----------



## akisu (31. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Kann nicht jemand noch ein paar Bike Tourenbilder posten damit wir auf die nächste Seite kommen
> 
> Bleib jedesmal beim runterscrollen an Sepis Schnitzel hängen



ich kann dein leid verstehen. also versuche ich auch zu helfen.

3 cubes gerade nicht in motion:


----------



## Cortina (31. Januar 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> ...3 cubes...



 Ist das ein Suchbild ?


----------



## Guerill0 (31. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Danke Guerill,
> 
> das hatten wir glaub schon mal, ist hinterm Altissimo der 650er ab Malga Campo, oder



2x Ja, aber ich kann das Schnitzel einfach nicht mehr seh'n


----------



## QBE84 (31. Januar 2013)

Hehe, ich glaube der Rucksack zählt dazu  ?!?


----------



## xerto (31. Januar 2013)

naja dann helfe ich auch mal mit..

Mein Mittagessen heute







Euch viel Spass bei der arbeit


----------



## knoerrli (31. Januar 2013)

Und davon bist Du satt geworden? Das sieht für mich wie eine Vorspeise aus....


----------



## chelli (31. Januar 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Hehe, ich glaube der Rucksack zählt dazu  ?!?



Ja, ich schätze das damit mein kleiner Rucksack gemeint war. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumarktbomber (1. Februar 2013)

Gestern erste Ausfahrt mit dem Elite gehabt.


----------



## sepalot (2. Februar 2013)

Nachtrag von letzter Woche

Ein Wintermorgen 




. Schräubeln am Morgen (was macht man sonst gleich nach dem Aufstehen? 



), vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen. Dann Frühstück inhalieren und anschließend Videos von den *Infocus-Jungs*  reinziehen. Einen besseren Start in den Morgen gibt es nicht 



.






Wintersportgeräte können dieses WE im Stall bleiben.






Zur Zeit herrscht Stau in der Bike-Schrauberbude 













Die Nagelreifen sind heute bestimmt nicht verkehrt 



.






After-Schräublen par excellence! 
















Perfekte Bedingungen am Nachmittag. Wege größtenteils vereist und genau das Richtige für die Reifen. Andere Stellen mit Schnee überzuckert ...












Studentenwaldtrail






Einstieg in die letzte Abfahrt ...






... und schon sind wir unten. Den Friedhofstrail überlebt 



. Fährt sich bei Eis und Schnee besser, als im Sommer 



. 






Aufwärmen fürs Bike ...






... und aufwärmen von Innen 



.




​


----------



## rosso19842 (3. Februar 2013)

eck mich am Arsch geht es dir gut


----------



## rosso19842 (3. Februar 2013)

meinte eigentlich "Leck"


----------



## Asko (3. Februar 2013)

Respekt, bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs.

Die Werkstatt ist auch beneidenswert!


----------



## Maas89 (9. Februar 2013)

Die Werkstatt ist besser ausgestattet wie in manchem Bikeladen


----------



## barbarissima (9. Februar 2013)

Das Einzige, was dem Sepi in seiner WErkstatt fehlt, ist ein Schraubstock  Oder habe ich den übersehen  Ansonsten sehr beeindruckend die Bastelbude  Übrigens Sepi, du solltest die Bilder auch mal hier posten


----------



## st-bike (9. Februar 2013)

Nach langer Pause hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir.
Waren heute im Powder unterwegs, und ja mitm Radl.




















und die standen ohne Hilfsmittel, Tiefschnee sei dank


----------



## Kruko (10. Februar 2013)

Das gute Wetter musste heute genutzt werden. 









Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2013)

@st-bike @gt-heini
Jawoll! So isses richtig! Raus in den Schnee und rein ins Vergnügen


----------



## Magic21 (16. Februar 2013)

... heut noch den letzten Schnee genutzt ...

Gruss Magic21


----------



## kathi_83 (17. Februar 2013)

Hab heute auch meine erste Tour im Schnee gemacht, war ziemlich rutschig und anstrengend.....aber gut wars trotzdem.


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Februar 2013)

Oh wie schön, mal wieder eine neue Weiblichkeit im Forum....

Grüße von ein paar km nördlicher.....

LittleBoomer


----------



## beuze1 (20. Februar 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> *Aber ich will jetzt endlich wieder aufs Bike. km-Stand 2013: 0*



*Wer oder was hat Dich denn daran gehindert, doch nicht etwa der fette Weihnachtsbraten 
bedenke, fett wird man nicht zwischen Weihnachten-&Sylvester, sondern zwischen Sylvester-&Weihnachten.

Ich bin schon wieder auf dem Bike. km-Stand 2013: 406,00km/6.310hm 	





*

.


----------



## cytrax (20. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe meine Bremsen kommen morgen  dann kann ich auch endlich wieder raus. Mitm Fixie isses auf Waldwegen net so angenehm zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...km-Stand 2013: 406,00km/6.310hm...


 
 Respekt!  Und das auch noch in dem weißen Zeugs....das so an den Muskeln zottelt...
Neue Jacke? Ich glaube in "Rot" haben wir Dich noch nicht gesehen, oder?


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Februar 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wer oder was hat Dich denn daran gehindert, doch nicht etwa der fette Weihnachtsbraten
> bedenke, fett wird man nicht zwischen Weihnachten-&Sylvester, sondern zwischen Sylvester-&Weihnachten.
> 
> Ich bin schon wieder auf dem Bike. km-Stand 2013: 406,00km/6.310hm
> *.



Respekt 

Gehindert hat mich der Winter, die Dunkelheit, 3x Langlaufen, 1 Hüttenwochende, 2 Wochen Grippe und mentale Schwäche 
Im Januar habe ich ein wenig Krafttraining gemacht. Kein Joggen und kein Radeln. Langlauf zählt als Anfänger nicht.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie ich abkke, wenn ich wieder aufsteige.....
Aber ich kanns kaum abwarten. Eventuell am Wochenende, wenn nicht schon wieder Schnee fällt. Bei uns fällt dann immer so wenig, dass es nur glatt und schmierig ist. Es macht dann keinen Spaß.

Grüßli

LittleBoomer


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich bin schon wieder auf dem Bike. km-Stand 2013: 406,00km/6.310hm *


 
*Soso  .... und gerade mal ein Foto für uns  Schäm dich *

*PS: Dann scheint ihr im Allgäu aber auch nicht gerade im Schnee zu versaufen *


----------



## Magic21 (23. Februar 2013)

... heut wars ganzschön ungemütlich - hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht
Gruss Magic21


----------



## LaCarolina (1. März 2013)

HA!! Bei uns gibt es seit gestern auch Schnee 

Foto der heutigen Tour von Mann und Hund (Sierra Tejeda/Provinz Málaga)






Zur gleichen Zeit meine Tour (Montes de Málaga), hier gabs gestern auch etwas Schnee, aber heute nur noch Pfützen und Schlammpackung fürs Gesicht . Aber kalt wars.


----------



## Magic21 (2. März 2013)

Frühling?


----------



## Hmmwv (4. März 2013)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Frühling?


Echt? 

....


NEEEEEIN!!!

Schönes Foto.


----------



## beuze1 (8. März 2013)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Frühling?



der kommt ..

.


----------



## beuze1 (8. März 2013)

*Die Woche waren ja ein paar brauchbare Tage dabei, die Kleiderschichten werden weniger und ohne Ice Spiker rollt es auch wieder bedeutend besser.
*
*So ging es heute zur abwechslung mal wieder Richtung Argen.






Zum Flunauer Sack





Optimaler Spielplatz





Zum Üben nach dem Winter gerade richtig





Auf kleinen Flusstrails 





Gehts zurück nach Hause



*

.


----------



## OIRAM (8. März 2013)

*


beuze1 schrieb:



			Die Woche waren ja ein paar brauchbare Tage dabei, die Kleiderschichten werden weniger und ohne Ice Spiker rollt es auch wieder bedeutend besser.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Leider soll sich das dieses Wochenende ja schon wieder ändern...


beuze1 schrieb:



			Zum Üben nach dem Winter gerade richtig
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

So wie ich Dich kenne, bist Du doch nicht wirklich außer Form...

was mich nur immer wundert, wenn ich z.Z. fahre ist immer schon  dunkel...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2013)

*Sieht ja schon richtig frühlingshaft aus so ganz ohne Schnee und Matsch*


----------



## cytrax (8. März 2013)

Ich war auch bisserl unterwegs 





Ziel war der Wald im Hintergrund


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2013)

Ich hoffe, du hast auch gleich mal ein gutes Wort für uns eingelegt, wegen sonne und Schneeschmelze und so


----------



## andi_tool (9. März 2013)

so schlimm wie in Norddeutschland soll's bei uns auf der Schwäbischen Alb nicht werden.

Leider habe ich von der vergangenen Woche nix gehabt, da ich mir eine Grippe eingefangen hatte und eine Woche krank geschrieben war... 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast auch gleich mal ein gutes Wort für uns eingelegt, wegen sonne und Schneeschmelze und so


----------



## beuze1 (12. März 2013)

*Ja alle, nur die Bahn&Beuze fährt ...oder??*​

*Während die heute im Radio ständig über Schneechaos berichten
geh ich mal lieber ein wenig Biken 





Den die Wälder sind trocken





Und man kanns fliegen lassen





Ein herrlicher Bike-Tag neigt sich leider zu früh zum Ende





Ist spät geworden.




*

.


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2013)

*Ja nee moment  Alle versaufen im Schnee oder im Regen und du genießt das schöne Wetter  Ich neige ja nicht zu Neid, fühle mich aber gerade etwas ungerecht behandelt  *


----------



## kathi_83 (12. März 2013)

Bei uns im Süden im schönen Markgräflerland kann man auch schon schneefrei biken 
Hier ein ein Bild von meiner Tour am Sonntag mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. März 2013)

kathi_83 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Süden im schönen Markgräflerland kann man auch schon schneefrei biken ...



 Wie ich Euch beneide! Hier geht noch gar nix! 
 @_beuze_ -  und das vorletzte Foto macht auch so richtig Sehnsucht nach ausgedehnten Touren....


----------



## kathi_83 (13. März 2013)

Seit heute morgen schneid es bei uns auch wieder und ist grad am weiß werden .
Aber auf´s Wochenende solls ja wieder wärmer werden, denk mal das es nicht so lange liegen bleibt, hoff ich doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (13. März 2013)

Geile Bilder Beuze... ich gönn Dir das Radeln bei dem schönen Wetter da unten am Bodensee. Mach weiter solche Bilder.

Ich muss dann mal wieder raus... zum Schneeschippen!


----------



## Magic21 (16. März 2013)

... immer noch Reste vom Winter bei uns.
Soll ich nun  oder  ?


----------



## beuze1 (16. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ja nee.. Ich neige ja nicht zu Neid, fühle mich aber gerade etwas ungerecht behandelt*



*Nachdem mir barbarissima, vom Neid getrieben das schweinekalte Tief Bärbel geschickt hat, 
sind mir gestern bei einer kleinen 3Std. Runde mit Bobtrail schier die Ohren abgefallen...(Ihm hat's gefallen)





Darum hab ich lange überlegt ob ich von der heutigen Sonnentour überhaupt berichten soll, ohne Gefahr zu laufen womöglich ein katistrophales Ereignis auszulösen.
Seis drum..
Sonne im Gesicht, die verschneiten Alpen im Rücken.





Ein schwäbischer Waalweg?





War heute mein Ziel!





Das tat mir dann doch noch weh,





Wie schnell ein schöner Trail kaputt sein kann.





*
.


----------



## barbarissima (17. März 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Nachdem mir barbarissima, vom Neid getrieben das schweinekalte Tief Bärbel geschickt hat, *
> *sind mir gestern bei einer kleinen 3Std. Runde mit Bobtrail schier die Ohren abgefallen...(Ihm hat's gefallen) *


 
*Es hat also geklappt *




beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
*Hier kommt man z. Zt. auch nur mit schwerem Gerät durch den Wald  *


----------



## sepalot (17. März 2013)

war auch mal wieder vor Kurzem mit zwei Rädern unterwegs ... aber auch wenn die Sonne fleißig war, sobald es in den Wald geht ist es noch zu schlecht.

Vorletzte Woche:

Schnell die Laufräder "fitt" gemacht und erste ernst zu nehmende Trainingsrunde in diesem Jahr. 










In der Sonne Biken und förmlich die Sonne aufsaugen: HERRLICH 










Runde war klein, dafür wurde als Trainingzugabe mit den Maxxis 42a SuperTracky gefahren 



 Kondi im Ar....gen, dafür Kraft genügend vorhanden 










Dann die Woche, kam der Winter noch mal zurück mit 20cm Neuschnee und die Bretter mussten noch mal ausgepackt werden 



.






Die Dame schaut etwas ungnädig. Ich sollte endlich das Video machen 














Aber schön, dass es langsam wieder wird . Beuze hält die Fahne am höchsten 
Bei uns hausen sie aber auch wieder im Wald ​


----------



## beuze1 (17. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Es hat also geklappt *



*Ja, Danke auch! *

*Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich mich auch heute wieder in den Sattel geschwungen,
um mich später erst mal wieder zu setzen, um die Aussicht auf Schloß Achberg und die verschneiten Alpen auf mich wirken zu lassen.






Die Rückkehr der Dinosaurier?






Der Weg in die Stadt hielt heute einige Überraschungen bereit.






Den kaum hatte ich die Selbige erreicht, sammelte ich erst mal Müll auf.






Der Übeltäter und sein Werk.






Aber dank meiner Weltraum-Bäbberlä, ging's ohne Radausbau nach 5 min.weiter.






So erreichte ich doch noch ...






Lindau, mit der berühmten Hafeneinfahrt.






Mich hielt es aber wie die seltenen Singschwäne nicht lange..






Am heute aufgewühlten Bodensee.



*


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (17. März 2013)

so ich komme jetzt von malle


aber leider nicht mit dem MTB sondern mit dem RR

ziel war die grundausdauer zu schaffen

es begann mit über 20 grad und tollen sonnenschein

es endete schon am ersten tag mit einem sonnenbrand. meine haut war sonne nicht mehr gewohnt.






bevor der neid zu groß wird....

tag für tag baute die temperatur ab

es goß wie aus eimern








und das passierte dann:

schnee auf malle

biken bei 6 grad wie zuhause...







naja, wetter kann man sich ja noch irgendwie schön trinken 


natürlich auf einem cube rr


----------



## barbarissima (17. März 2013)

Dafür kann ich jetzt aber nichts 

 Habe mich voll und ganz die Bodenseeregion konzentriert 


(Die weißen Berge sehen doch eigentlich ganz hübsch aus )


----------



## cytrax (17. März 2013)

Ich bin im Juli auf Malle  nach 5 Jahren mal ein Urlaub ohne 2 Räder. In der Woche hab ich auch noch Geburtstag also könnt ihr euch ja denken was da ansteht 

Trotzdem versuche ich 1-2Tage Biken zu gehn


----------



## blutbuche (21. März 2013)

..immer wieder  schön , bilder von schlauchflickenden menschen  zu seh´n .


----------



## hano! (24. März 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Aber dank meiner Weltraum-Bäbberlä, ging's ohne Radausbau nach 5 min.weiter.
> *



Was für Hi Tech-zeugs ist denn das..


----------



## blutlache (24. März 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> so ich komme jetzt von malle
> naja, wetter kann man sich ja noch irgendwie schön trinken



dann hat's sich's ja doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## hano! (24. März 2013)

Ich möchte auch nach Mallorca, nicht zum Trinken, aber Bike, Sonne, Meer, hätten schon was.


----------



## St0Rm (25. März 2013)

Hier im Fichtelgebirge ists so kalt, dass man nicht mal mit guter Kleidung spaß am Radfahren hat :/

Da möchte man auch gern mal weg von hier


----------



## beuze1 (25. März 2013)

St0Rm schrieb:


> Hier im Fichtelgebirge ists so kalt, dass man nicht mal mit guter Kleidung spaß am Radfahren hat :/
> Da möchte man auch gern mal weg von hier





cytrax schrieb:


> Och menno...jetzt is schon wieder alles weiß  langsam könnt ich kotzen...





LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ich auch...




*Heult doch*​


*Dabei könnte es soooo einfach sein. Fragt mal sepalot*


sepalot schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag den Frühling suchen und haben ihn gefunden in Beuzes Revier - nahe dem Bodensee.



*Leider hatte Sepi zu wenig Zeit für meinen verschneiten Hausberg, den Pfänder, aber das holen wir mal nach. Samstag war's fast schon zu warm für die Jahreszeit 






Und so musste ich öfters mal eine Pause einlegen.





Heute Morgen konnte ich gleich nach der Probe los.





Den es war wieder mal Zeit für Trail's.





Trockene, fast schon Staubige,





Argen-Trail's





Machen einfach nur Spaß





Das AMS in freier Wildbahn





Herrliches Argental.





Nach einem 700hm anstieg.





War dann Waldburg erreicht.





Und ab da gehts nur noch zügig,





Bergab..




*


.


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2013)

*Vielleicht kannst du deinen Kammerchor ja mal für´s nächste Cubetreffen zusammentrommeln und eine Forumshymne einstudieren und vortragen 














**

**[URL="http://www.smilies.4-user.de"]
	
[/URL]**[URL="http://www.smilies.4-user.de"][URL="http://www.smilies.4-user.de"]
	
[/URL][/URL]
Ich würde dann sogar auch mein Instrument mitbringen und euch begleiten 



PS: Finde ich übrigens total schön, dass wenigstens du angenehme trockene Trails hast  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> PS: Finde ich übrigens total schön, dass wenigstens du angenehme trockene Trails hast


 
 Ich nicht. Kein Wunder, das er mir wegfährt! 
Hat ja 3 Monate früheren Trainingsbeginn - aber immerhin finde ich es total schön (um Bärbels Worte zu gebrauchen) - dass er uns daran teilhaben lässt. 
PS: Der Link zu "Heult doch" ist super.....


----------



## andi_tool (25. März 2013)

Mir geht's ähnlich.
Letztes Jahr um die Zeit hatte ich schon 530 km, dieses Jahr gerade mal 135 km.
Und Ostern wird schmuddelig , dabei habe ich dann mein Bike endlich wieder.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. März 2013)

Samstag morgen habe ich rechtzeitig vor dem Schneesturm noch eine Runde drehen können. Aber seit heute morgen ist wieder alles weiß/braun/grau.
 @beuze: Schäm Dich, uns mit solchen Fotos in die offenen Wunden zu stechen. Du bist aber noch gnädig, habt Ihr die Fotos von der Epic in Südafrika gesehen ?

Grüße und drückt die Daumen für schöneres Wetter

LittleBoomer


----------



## cytrax (26. März 2013)

Im Moment is bei uns wieder alles weiß bei ca -4°C  letztes Jahr hatten wir 20°C++++++++++++


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal auf unser  diesjähriges Cube-Bike-Treffen in Freiburg aufmerksam machen. Es wäre  schön, wenn sich der ein oder die andere von Euch noch entschließen  könnte, am Treffen teilzunehmen. Es macht ein riesen Spaß zusammen zu  fahren, sich auch mal persönlich kennenzulernen und einfach ein schönes  Wochenende zu erleben. Und das alles auch noch in einem der besten MTB  Reviere im Lande. Zudem haben wir mit Andi einen super Guide dabei. Im  übrigen ist Freiburg die sonnenreichste Stadt in Deutschland !!!

Also Jungs und Mädels......
 - hier reinschauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10440584&posted=1#post10440584 
- zusagen
- packen
- losfahren
- Spaß haben

In diesem Sinne 

LittleBoomer


----------



## LaCarolina (30. März 2013)

Frühling gefällig? 























Schön warm in der Sonne.







Endlich kurze Ärmel.

Jetzt bitte kein Neid. Hier hat es an den letzten 3 Wochenenden immer wieder geregnet, keine Chance auf eine Tour. Dafür ist der Frühling jetzt um so grüner


----------



## Dämon__ (30. März 2013)

Du bewegst dich auf dünnem Eis mit deinen Bildern, noch so ein Post und du wirst aus dem Forum verbannt.
bei uns war es vielleicht nicht so warm aber wenigstens trocken.


----------



## sepalot (30. März 2013)

Kurzärmlich tät ich auch ganz gern fahren - obwohl ich schon zufrieden bin, wenn es überhaupt zu Fahren geht . Dünnes Eis hab ich heute auch ein paar mal gesehen . Ich lieeeeebe Schnee, aber jetzt brauch ich es nicht mehr.​
Nach dem der neue Tacho im Einsatz ist,  musste ich mal wieder den Pulsmessgurt anlegen und machte mich auf den Radweg.  Uiuiui, wie schnell der Puls steigt und bei welch geringen leichten Anstiegen  der Puls aus dem Trainingsbereich rausgeht - der Pulsbereichswarner zeigt immer  wieder an, den Puls zu reduzieren 



. Pittersdorf ist  erreicht dann geht's wieder retour (soll ja nur ein bisschen gemütliches Rollen sein für ein Stündchen).






Blick auf Mistelbach.






Die frühlingshaften Farben sind im  Rückstand.






Eigentlich sollte es nur Rollen auf dem Radweg sein. Aber kurz vor Schluss konnte ich es doch nicht lassen und es zog mich noch mal paar HM rauf und in den Wald .

Teils ist es durchaus möglich die  Ostereier zu einfach im Schnee zu finden 



.






Wobei hier um Bayreuth es nur noch  stellenweise so ausschaut. Ohne Schnee ist "save" 



. Auch wenn  es vorgestern/ gestern noch mal ordentlich geflockt hat 



. Geblieben ist nichts von den 5cm Neuschnee 



.






Buchstein.






Noch ein Osterei gefunden. Das muss aber  einer mit voller Wucht in den Sandstein geworfen haben 



.






"Vorsicht du Trampel!" Noch eins 



.






Wo alles die sich auf einmal wieder  finden 



.






Dann schlängeln wir uns eben wieder weg  vom Buchstein.






Im heimischen Garten ist es doch schon  mehr Frühling 



.






Auf einer Nachmittäglichen Patroulie mit dem Auto durch die oberfränkischen Gefilde war ich noch an unserem Pumptrack. Pumptracken in Schwarzenbach geht noch  nicht. Noch gut eingeschneit .












Na das schaut aus, als würden wir wieder auf einen "Pump in den Mai" warten müssen .


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


>



 Das wünschen wir Dir und allen anderen natürlich auch.

Gruß aus dem Winterschlaf,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2013)

*Boah Sepi, hast du die alle selber angemalt 

 

 

 

*


  @_LaCarolina_
*Bleib wo du bist! Ich komme *


----------



## Magic21 (31. März 2013)

*... heut ne schöne Weihnachtsrunde gedreht  ach nee, ist ja Ostern!!!*













*In dieser historischen Flugzeughalle wurde Arthur Sacks Rundflügler AS6 montiert. Ein Fluggerät, welches zur UFO-Legendenbildung des Dritten Reiches mit beigetragen hat.*


----------



## Silvermoon (1. April 2013)

Nach langer Abstinenz hier im Cube-Forum gebe ich auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos zum Besten. 
Heute bei Sonnenschein mit dem kleinen Stereo unterwegs gewesen, was sich so langsam von seinem langen Winterschlaf erholt hat und wieder einsatzbereit ist 

Ziel der Tour war u.a. der nahe gelegene Geopark-Lehrpfad "Baustein, Erz und schwerer Spat (Odenwald)", der direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt.

Da hieß es dann auch mal einfach anhalten, hinsetzen und die schöne Aussicht Richtung Frankfurt/a.M. und Taunus genießen (was man leider nicht so gut auf den Bildern erkennen kann). 





Der Weg ist als geologisch-lagerstättenkundlicher Lehrpfad ausgearbeitet worden und bietet durch die vielen aufgestellten Informationstafeln und Bergbauobjekte (wie diesen alten Bergbauwagon) reichlich Wissenswertes über die Geologie der Umgebung. 





Tja, biken und noch was dabei lernen - wo gibt´s denn schon so was?


----------



## OIRAM (1. April 2013)

*So, Ostern ist fast rum und die Tage sind auch wieder länger hell.

Somit soll es nun auch mal wieder Tageslichtbilder geben.





vor ner Woche gabs in der Gegend noch reste von Schnee...





zum Glück gabs für mich ja keine nennenswerte Bikepause... 





trotzdem, ich mach meine Pause am liebsten sitzend am See...





andere, liegend im Busch... 





Jungs, das war mal wieder ne schöne Tour mit Euch...





Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## buschhase (1. April 2013)

Könnte das evtl. die gute Halde Haniel sein?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## OIRAM (1. April 2013)

Nein, Halde goßes Holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (1. April 2013)

@Silvermoon,
hast Du zur Abwechslung mal das Komfort-Bike rausgeholt?


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2013)

*Na dann will ich auch wieder mal ein paar Bike Bilder sprechen lassen.

Das erste offizielle Italia CUBE Treffen ist vorbei. 2 Tage Spaß, ja Stefan, der Spa Nachmittag im Castello am ersten Treffenstag war nicht übel, Biken viel leider aus 

Am zweiten Tag dann endlich mal wieder Italien Wetter 
Die Location im Castelbrando war superschön.








Auch wenn die Deutschen und Österreicher kräftig gepustet haben um uns Neuschnee zu schicken, in den niederen Lagen hats nicht gereicht.




Als erstes wurde das CUBE Lager errichtet, auch wenn es noch recht frisch war.








Nach und nach kam dann die Sonne raus




Das Gruppenfoto vor der Abfahrt




Das war ein Gaudi mit so vielen Italienern 




Der ein oder andere Trail war auch mit dabei, wenn auch noch recht unsicher für den ersten Abflug.....äääää.....Ausflug des Jahres




Die acht neuen Stereos die CUBE mitgebracht hat mussten danach natürlich auch wieder gereinigt werden




Ob Biagio von CUBE das Trek nun abschießen oder saubermachen wollte hab ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden 





Die neuen CUBE Trike Prototypen für 2014 waren jedenfalls der HIT!!!








Special THX an die Sponsoren CUBE und Crazy Sport!!!
Special Special THX an Biago von CUBE der alle Leihbikes incl. unserer vier abgestrahlt hat!!
Special Special Special THX an die Sonne die sich rechtzeitig zur Abfahrt gezeigt hat!!

Grüße Guido*


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ob Biagio von CUBE das Trek nun abschießen oder saubermachen wollte hab ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden



Oje, mit nem Hochdruckreiniger geht der Gute auf die Bikes los und rückt dem Dreck zu Leibe  ???
Auch wenn´s kein Cube ist, so ne Hardcorewäsche hat kein Bike verdient 

Nee, nee, ihr Buwwe, da geht man doch ganz liebevoll mit dem Gartenschlauch dran und dann am besten noch ne Spülimischung und einen Schwamm, um das wieder schön sauber zu bekommen.
Aber doch nicht so rapiat mit nem Hochdruckreiniger.... tze tze tze....
Das Bike wird´s danken 

Aber die Trikes sind ziemlich geil


----------



## beuze1 (2. April 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Das Gruppenfoto vor der Abfahrt
> 
> 
> ...




*Respekt 
Da legen die Italiener die Latte mächtig hoch für uns ​*

.


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2013)

*Vielleicht stellt Cube ja für das Deutschlandtreffen auch noch ein paar von den neuen Stereos auf dem Campingplatz ab  Da lässt sich die Teilnehmerzahl sicher noch ein wenig nach oben korrigieren *
*Aber das ist schon eine respektable Meute, die sich bei der Witterung zusammengefunden hat *


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Oje, mit nem Hochdruckreiniger geht der Gute auf die Bikes los und rückt dem Dreck zu Leibe  ???
> Auch wenn´s kein Cube ist, so ne Hardcorewäsche hat kein Bike verdient



Na ja, bei dem Dreck der auf den Bikes saß hättest Du mit dem Gartenschlauch wahrscheinlich zwei Wochen gebraucht um mal wieder die Rahmenfarbe zu erkennen 
Das ist guter italienischer Lehm auf dem Prosecco angebaut wird, so ein "Prodrecko DOC" bekommt man nicht so einfach mit dem Gartenschlauch weg 

Du kannst zur Grundreinigung ohne Probleme den Hochdruckreiniger verwenden wenn du zwei Regeln beachtest:
1. Nicht zu dicht ran
2. Niemals direkt auf Lager/Dichtungen draufhalten 

So mach ich das mit den Bikes schon seit Ewigkeiten ohne Probleme 

Ja und die Teilnehmeranzahl ist beachtlich gewesen wenn man überlegt wie das Wetter war und das noch an Ostermontag in Italien!!!

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag, die Forumstreffen DH Shirts








Der CUBE HPB - High Performance Bulli 




Na ja, nicht jeder kam mit einem CUBE, wir handeln das dann wie beim deutschen Treffen, die Marke wird versteckt und derjenige bezahlt das Abendessen 




Grüße
Guido


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Du kannst zur Grundreinigung ohne Probleme den Hochdruckreiniger verwenden wenn du zwei Regeln beachtest:
> 1. Nicht zu dicht ran
> 2. Niemals direkt auf Lager/Dichtungen draufhalten




Mir triebs trotzdem bei dem Anblick die Tränen in die Augen 

So ein Hochdruckreiniger ist aber schon echt ein Feind aller Dichtungen und Lager. heijeijei, was da alles kaputt gehn kann  
Fett weg, Dichtungen hin, Wasserreste in den Lagern..... 
nee, nee, dann "liebkose" ich mein Bike doch lieber was länger mit dem Schwamm und meiner Spülimischung nach dem Waschgang mit dem Gartenschlauch  ...ich hab´s doch so lieb 

*Themawechsel:*

Heute den letzten Urlaubstag genutzt und bei Sonnenschein wieder unterwegs gewesen. Die Holzarbeiten im Wald laufen hier momentan auf Hochtouren, wie unschwer zu erkennen ist.
Praktisch sind diese Holzstammansammlungen ja wirklich - sind super Fahrradständer 





Tja, und dann trieb es mir das zweite Mal die Tränen in die Augen (nach dem Hochdruckreinigerbild am Morgen) 
Hab mir heute zum 2.Mal meine Bionicon c.guide gecrasht. Keine Ahnung wie das wieder passiert ist. Auf einmal ein verdächtig undefinierbares Klackern.... da hing sie schon ab.
Die originale Halterung (nicht sehr langlebig) hielt bei mir - glaube ich -mal 3 Wochen. Da hatte ich mir dann aus einem Stück Schaltzughülle selbst ne Halterung zusammengebastelt.
Blöderweise - nach Aufnahme des Tatbestandes und Schadensbild - war dann klar, dass der eine Kabelbinder abgerissen war   (man sieht noch links den Abdruck)





Die Reste vom Feste ...





Nun denn, flicke ich das Teilchen mal wieder zusammen und mache noch einen Kabelbinder mehr dran. Was wäre ich ohne Kabelbinder


----------



## cytrax (2. April 2013)

http://www.c-guide.org/?p=134


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2013)

...genau so war mein Plan


----------



## andi_tool (2. April 2013)

also nicht nur Flickzeug für den Reifen dabei haben, sondern auch immer 3 Kabelbinder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...Was wäre ich ohne Kabelbinder


 
Hilflos? 
Na egal - was für tolle Storys hier! 
Und Magic21 hat sogar den Geschichtsunterricht übernommen - sehr interressant, wenn auch traurig, wie die Baracke verkommt. 
Kyrillische Buchstaben an den Toren zeugen wohl noch vom sogenannten "Circus Aljoscha" - ich denke Du weißt was ich meine....http://www.google.de/imgres?q=milit%C3%A4risches+hoheitszeichen+zeichen+der+sowjetarmee+ca&hl=de&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-Address&rlz=1I7ACPW&biw=1920&bih=911&tbm=isch&tbnid=jQ5HLRysN5jgFM:&imgrefurl=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruppe_der_Sowjetischen_Streitkr%25C3%25A4fte_in_Deutschland&docid=vk7h-d5V1Y1VbM&imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e8/GSSD-LOGO.svg/150px-GSSD-LOGO.svg.png&w=150&h=150&ei=njFbUaCtOvP34QTH3IDoDw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=275&page=1&tbnh=120&tbnw=120&start=0&ndsp=64&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:91&tx=91&ty=39

Wie auch immer - es wird Zeit die Bikes klar zu machen....langsam soll es werden & mein Heckträger für´s Auto ist heute auch endlich gekommen....


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hilflos?



Neee, aber das Panzerklebeband ist so sperrig im kleinen Rucksack


----------



## andi_tool (2. April 2013)

brauchst Du noch Kabelbinder?



Silvermoon schrieb:


> Neee, aber das Panzerklebeband ist so sperrig im kleinen Rucksack


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2013)

Nein, hab meinen Vorrat neulich erst wieder aufgestockt. 
Die 3,6 mm Allrounder, in 250mm Länge, glaube, sind 200 Stk. in der Packung - die sollten mal reichen 
Die passen am allerbesten durch die Schlitze der Tachohalterungen


----------



## andi_tool (2. April 2013)

Bei uns in der Firma werden Kabelbinder als Verpackungsmaterial verwendet (Teile an Gestelle fixieren).

Sehr praktisch, wir kaufen immer so 2000 bis 3000 St. Ich kann dann immer ein oder zwei mitnehmen, wenn ich die brauche.




Silvermoon schrieb:


> Nein, hab meinen Vorrat neulich erst wieder aufgestockt.
> Die 3,6 mm Allrounder, in 250mm Länge, glaube, sind 200 Stk. in der Packung - die sollten mal reichen
> Die passen am allerbesten durch die Schlitze der Tachohalterungen


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2013)

War es nicht Bärbel die neben dem kleinen Schwarzen im Rucksack auch immer noch Isolieband in der passenden Rahmenfarbe mit dabei hat


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir hier mal im Cube-Forum einen neuen Thementhread starten:

"Ich packe meinen Rucksack und habe dabei...." 

Was da wohl alles so zum Vorschein käme


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2013)

Puh die Liste würde bei Susanne aber ganz schön lang


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir hier mal im Cube-Forum einen neuen Thementhread starten:
> 
> "Ich packe meinen Rucksack und habe dabei...."
> 
> Was da wohl alles so zum Vorschein käme


Lass mal lieber, da werden einem die tollsten Sachen ins Gepäck gedichtet


----------



## Silvermoon (3. April 2013)

Cortina hat es in Post #3008  schon mal ganz dezent angedeutet


----------



## Cirest (6. April 2013)

soderla, heute den bauchgrippevirus in lactat und adrenalin ertränkt!


----------



## Asko (6. April 2013)

puh, da hast dus aber krachen lassen


----------



## Dämon__ (6. April 2013)

nicht schlecht, beim nächsten mal die Cam etwas nach oben und bitte andere Musik.


----------



## blutlache (6. April 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> soderla...
> Fiderallala



*8 Sekunden!
schneller hab ich noch kein Video weggeklickt..:kotz:

*

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (6. April 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> *8 Sekunden!
> schneller hab ich noch kein Video weggeklickt..:kotz:
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Asko (6. April 2013)

Deutlich besser als die ganzen langweiligen 0815 Videos die dann die total übertrieben dramatische Musik untergelegt bekommen.

Ich finds cool!


----------



## xerto (6. April 2013)

Da wir uns ja im zeitalter der volksmusik befinden, ist die musik doch pasend 

mir gefällt der video 


und da er scheinbar ja polarisiert, ist er doch gelungen..

Welche anderer superfilmer kann das von sich sagen...


weg von der langeweile, das ist freizeit und fun


----------



## kube (6. April 2013)

Finde das Video in Verbindung mit der Musi auch mal was anderes....


----------



## Diekholzener (6. April 2013)

Ein paar Eindrücke von meinen Touren


----------



## Magic21 (7. April 2013)

... heut mit Winterbike und Sommerreifen


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2013)

in Bayreuth und näherer Umgebung ist auch der Frühling angekommen ... war dann mal am vergangen WE Biken 

Geil, geil, Geil - der Frühling schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei 









. Schönwetter-Destination Bayreuth. Da der Sven sein neues Propain bisher nur im Schnee mehr oder weniger gut fahren konnte, seit es in der Heimat ist. Tja der ewig kalte Frankenwald 



. Auch das Fichtelgebirge/ Steinwald sind noch "Schneesicher". Die Skifahrer sind noch fleißig. Außer ich - aus Prinzip nicht um diese Jahreszeit. Da sind laut den Locals noch verblockte Wege fahrbar, wie platt gewalzte Wege, die im Sommer nie zum Fahren gehen (*Bild von letzter Woche*/ *Video vom Sommer*). Da war mein Vorschlag uns bei Bayreuth im Forst bei guten Plustemperaturen und nahezu ohne Schnee zu vergnügen. Gekauft! 





Einige Wegeabschnitte muss ich mal am Vortag prüfen und vielleicht etwas aktive Trailpflege betreiben 



. *>>> Vorabrunde <<<*

Sonntag: Hammer! Am Waldrand angekommen. Bikes ausgeladen und schon fast 10°C 






. Check - los geht's. Und schon geht es erst mal hinab auf dem Trail. Stein - jump, Wurzel und noch mal am Lenker gezogen. Links, rechts, links, rechts. Hinterlassenschaft vom Pferd - fast den Baum mitgenommen am Lenker 



. Geschwindigkeitsrausch gebremst. Kräftig in die Pedal und es geht weiter schnell mit rechts, links, recht, Stein - jump. Stopp am Fahrweg. Dann nicht weiter gerade über den Weg in den nächsten Trailabschnitt - Wanderer. Was soll's. Dann umfahren wir die paar Meter eben schnell. Weiter in einen anderen Teil des Forstes. Bergauf. Abbiegen auf den Trail. Tausende Kombinationen sollten und zur Verfügung stehen. Doch erst mal Orientierungsschwierigkeiten. Der Bay. Forst war mal wieder am Werk 



. Man findet den Weg und es geht schnell in den Trail, den kleinen Kamm entlang. Sehr schön flowig auf einem sehr in die Länge gezogenen mehrfachen Stepup 



. Der dann folgende Singeltrail: Existiert nicht mehr 



. Gut dann doch die Spitzkehre runter auf einem eigentlichen wilden Sahnestück: Nach ein paar Meter - gibt's auch nicht mehr wirklich. Viele Äste die rumliegen und sich versuchen einen Biker zu fangen. Runter zur Forstautobahn dann nur noch umgewühlter Schlick. Gut. Nein, schlecht 



! Ob einer der anderen Wege hier runter was gewesen währe? Wird sich demnächst zeigen 



. Dann geht es wenigstens erst mal schnell weiter runter - spielt man eben mit dem Wegrand und wir fahren zielstrebig in einen weiteren Teil des Forstes. Zum Teufelsloch, wo ich gestern schön aufgeräumt habe. Auch wenn uns hier teilweise der Forst die Zähne zeigt und es anstrengend ist sich teils durch den aufgewühlten Wegen durch zu kämpfen, erreichen wir den Waldrand am Teufelsloch.

Der Blick von der Brücke am Beginn des Teufelsloches raus auf die weite Flur mit Blick Richtung Oberwaiz.






Das Bike linst auf das interessante Spielparadies Teufelsloch.






Blick auf den Einstieg. Doch jetzt ist es noch zu früh. Da unten ist ein extremer Temperaturunterschied (im Sommer teils oben 30°C - im "Loch" ca. 15°C) und jetzt liegt noch genügend Schnee. Und den wollten wir mit der Tour soweit, wie möglich aus dem Weg gehen 



.


















Also geht es ein paar Meter weiter und wir stürzen uns in den Singletrailspaß, hoch über dem Canyon 



 - teils nur ein paar cm dem Abgrund entlang.












Und schon geht es wieder gut runter in der Höhe. Wo ich gestern 40min aktive Trailpflege betrieb und dicke Äste und umgelegte Bäume weggewuchtet und gezogen hab 



.






Dann geht es vorbei am Ausgang des Teufelsloches.












Ja das letzte Stück ist wirklich schön zu fahren. Das nächste Mal bestimmt wieder.












Aber den Höhenunterschied in einem dunkleren Teil des Waldes merkt man. Schon kann man flächenmäßig noch die weise Decke haben. Aber das ist kein Widerstand mehr. Und es geht auch schon wieder gut rauf.






Dann ging es auf den langen Trail. Schön lang 



, auch wenn es erst mal rauf geht. Der Vorteil: Egal von welcher Richtung man den Trail fährt - es geht zum Schluss hin schön runter. Mit der Sonne lässt es sich gleich gut strahlen 



.






Snack - hu hu hu 



. Denn dann geht es steil und lang wieder rauf im Wald. Gut die Hälfte der kompletten Höhenmeter des Tages.






Puh - in die Höhe geschraubt. Da ist ein kleines Päuschen fällig auf einer skurrilen Konstruktion. Der Querpfosten (Stück Birkenast), rechts vom Sven existiert so leider nicht mehr, nach dem ich zarte Feder mich da angelehnt hatte 



. Ach ne, ich hatte es eigentlich nur "scharf" angesehen und gehustet 



.

















Leckomio. Jetzt muss ich die Lunge wieder runterschlucken. zum Glück beruhigt sich der Puls recht rasch.






SONNE!!! NICE!!! 



















Hop die hop über Stock und Stein und schon spuckt uns der nächste Trail am Forsthaus aus 



. Das Königliche Forsthaus Waldhütte. Steht schon seit gut 200 Jahren da.






Play the Tyee












Und schon geht es direkt in den nächsten Trail. Wie die Wildschweine geht es ins Unterholz 



.






Leider nicht den gewünschten Trail rausgekommen, aber einen von vielen, die auch gut sind und schon stehen wir hoch zu Altenplos. Endlich mal wieder ein Fernblick mit blauem Himmel und der lieben Sonne 








.






Ach scheee. Mit so einem neuen Bike hat der Herr auf einmal nen Putzfimmel entwickelt 



. Nach jedem Trail der mal im Matsch der Forstarbeiter endet, wird der Rahmen abgewischt 



.






Dann rüber zu einem weiteren, sahnigen Trail. Leider endet der dann wieder in den Schandtaten des menschlichen Wildschweine. Lange ging es heute gut in so Gematsche rum zu rutschen. Aber dann ging's doch für mich über den Lenker beim Versuch über das schon fast liegende Bike ab zu steigen. Und dann lieg ich da 



. Aber wir lachen uns einen Wolf. Schildkröte liegt auf dem Rücken im Matsch und zappelt 



.

Aber diese Bilder lassen uns doch immer wieder den Kopf schütteln 



. Ich will mich ja nicht als Biker beschweren - das interessiert die ja nicht - aber hier gehen die sog. Qualitätswanderwege durch 



. Also als Wanderer hätte ich hier auch keinen Bock zu laufen. Schon allein weil stellenweise der Boden verdichtet ist. Da müsste man auf so einer Route ja 10 Paar Socken mit nehmen. Bay. Staatsforst - Idioten allein im Wald 



².
























Dann schieben wir noch ein wenig wieder hoch, aber der Sonne entgegen. Man ist ganz schön geschlaucht durch die ständigen schlechten Matschwege.






Dann geht es zäh weiter und wir schießen noch den langen *Wald-DH* runter. Dann ist es nicht mehr weit und wir sind am Startpunkt zurück. Fertig und ausgelaugt, aber glücklich im Frühling Biken gewesen zu sein.
​


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. April 2013)

@sepi:


----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2013)

@sepi : schöne bilder !!!! bei uns ist der frühling endlcih auch in sicht !  ach ja . geiles bike , was dein kumpel da fährt  !!!


----------



## sepalot (13. April 2013)

Der Frühling ist nun endlich da und verrichtet brav seinen Dienst 




. Ja auch wenn es bei deutlichen Plustemperaturen regnet. Der Schnee im Gebirge muss ja auch schnell weg 



.

Bei uns ist es recht trocken, also nehm ich die Maxxis 42a SuperTracky erst mal wieder runter. Mangels Neubestellung gehen vorerst auch dieses Jahr die alten (Erstausrüstungs-) Fat Albert wieder auf Fahrt 






. Eigentlich hat der Hinterreifen einen Stich. Aber der Gummi klappt sich meist drüber ...






... und es wird repariert, wie bei echten Männern. Ersatzreifengewebe. Tesa Gewebeband - mehrlagig. 









 Natürlich schöner verklebt, dass der Schlauch nicht gebissen wird.






Ach da mach ich heut mal keine Wissenschaft draus und rolle einfach in Zivil mal am Förmitzspeicher. Nur Bike, Helm und Handschuhe. Jeans und Softshelljacke ist das Outfit. Vom Völkenreuther Wirtshaus hat man eine schöne Aussicht. Wäre genau mein Haus und Grundstück.






Mit Blick auf das raue Wasser und auch nicht weit weg.






Leider fehlen auf der Sonnenhalbinsel noch die Liegen. Sonnen wäre recht gut gekommen.












Hier beim Wasserwirtschafsamt, verlässt das Wasser den Speicher im Sturz - Stöpsel. Auf der anderen Seeseite der Jachtklub Förmitz.






Wow. Total verblasen. Volle Windangriffsfläche auf dem Staudamm.






Rechts neben dem Lenker reckt sich der Große Kornberg mit seinen zwei Türmen (alter Abhörturm und Schönburgwarte) ins rechte Licht.






Über dem Tacho - die Ortschaft Hallerstein. Da oben ein Grundstück und man hat das Fichtelgebirge im Rücken und eine mega Aussicht in den Frankenwald. Aber dafür muss man zum See schon wieder weiter runter laufen.






Einfach herrlich heute. Völkenreuth und Kornberg im Hintergrund. Der Epic-Trail 



 ruft schon wieder - 10km trennen uns.






Der Vordamm. Pegel Förmitz.






Genau mein Häuschen 



. Der Jachtklub Förmitz. Topp Ausgangspunkt für Fichtelgebirgstouren. Und 10m bis ins Wasser (der Sommer Leute, der Sommer! 



).






Andere Blickrichtung.






Auf dem Rückweg mal an unserem Pumptrack vorbeigeschaut. Der Schnee ist schon mal weg.






Aber feucht ist er. Und irgend welche Spasties fahren da mit "Motorrädern" 



 rum ...






... und lassen die Pflege schwierig werden. Die blöd'geschlagene Schwarzenbacher Jugend 





.






Heute mal in die Webcam geschaut. Der Waldstein könnt ja langsam auch wieder werden.






Schaut auch soweit ganz gut aus. Nur die obersten Meter des Waldsteins ist noch mit Schnee überzogen. Also auf den Aussichtspunkt Schüssel geht es noch nicht.






Na so dürften die Trails aussehen. Also durchaus machbar. Noch eine Woche und es schaut aus wie neu.






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. April 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> ...Der Frühling ist nun endlich da und verrichtet brav seinen Dienst
> 
> 
> 
> .....


 
Genau, auch hier im eisigen Osten ist der Winter nach Russland oder wo auch immer hin verschwunden. Mir egal - Hauptsache weg! 
Es sollte daher schon Gestern auf Tour gehen - aber erst mussten ja noch brav die Geschichten und Bilder von Sepi gelesen/betrachtet werden. 
Danach war ich ausreichend motiviert mich mal in der Umgebung umzusehen, was fahrbar ist - und was nicht! Ich war angenehm überrascht....
das meiste ist schon wieder zu machen! 

*Der*  *ist weg....Zeit die Weihnachtsbäume hinter uns zu lassen*....




*Da Beuze mit seinen zahlreichen Renovierungsobjekten einfach nicht nach kommt - *
*wird es auch dieses Jahr wohl nichts mit unseren Wohnträumen im Schloss"...*




*Da suche ich Trost bei alten Freunden... aber keine Angst, das Bild dient lediglich dem besseren Wiedererkennungswert! *
*Schließlich war ich ja bildtechnisch eine Weile abstinent! *
*Es (das Foto) wird dann so schnell keine Nachfolge bekommen. *
*Versprochen Beuze...**aber vielleicht fängst Du dafür auch mal das Bauprojekt an? *




*Viele Strecken abseits des Bitumen sind doch schon erstaunlich trocken und fahrbar..*




*Die Fischteiche in Booßen werden auch endlich angestaut...*




*In den Behältern wartet wohl schon der neue (Fisch)Aussatz...*




*Der Rückbau der Gleise im Oderbruch geht auch fleißig weiter.  Erst die Schienen, dann die Schweller, zum Schluss der Schotter...*
*dann bleibt für nachfolgende Generationen im besten Fall nur noch der zu ahnende Bahndamm. *
*Hier bleibt es wenigstens Eingleisig - vorerst!*




*Aber egal - es ist schön über die Weiten des Oderbruch zu sehen -** jetzt - wo es wieder Grün statt Weiß ist. *




*Die Zugvögel - hier Störche - fühlen sich auch endlich wieder  heimisch in Brandenburg...*




*Blick auf die Häuser der Heimkehrsiedlung und auf die Hochhäuser im Stadtteil Nord - einfach mal wieder raus - das tut so gut!*




*Nur diese mit roter Farbe markierten Holzpflöcke machen mir Angst, das hier bald asphaltiert werden könnte!*
*Schade - denn bislang kam man um die Stadt erstaunlich gut auf Feldwegen voran. *
*Da heißt es wohl abwarten - vieleicht ist es auch alles halb so wild...*




*Immerhin fielen mir kurz danach auch durchaus positive Baumaßnahmen ins Auge! **Der alte Wasserturm in Westkreuz wird saniert/repariert! *
*Das Dach ist schon fast wieder eingedeckt - schön, da er doch so was wie das Wahrzeichen für diesen Stadtteil ist. *
*Von der historischen Bedeutung mal ganz abgesehen.*




*So aufgemuntert konnte es wieder nach Hause gehen - und der Wetterbericht sagt:*
*Petrus meint es endlich gut mit uns.  Fazit: Saison eröffnet!*




Ich denke bei Euch war es ähnlich frühlingshaft Schön....und Ihr habt es auch ordentlich in Eurer Gegend krachen lassen.... Bis denne.


----------



## Cevin89 (14. April 2013)

Schöne Pics Spurhalter . Selbstverständlich hast du es heute nicht alleine "krachen" lassen .


Heute mal das AMS auf den Hometrail gescheucht. 

Fazit: Wie man sieht, sehr gut .

Leider nicht groß Zeit gehabt Bilder zu machen. Das hole ich nach . 
















Aussichtsplattform über dem Wildpferdegehege mit Blick auf Nürnberg.






Alles in allen eine sehr schöne Tour gewesen.


----------



## schorlebike (14. April 2013)

Bin eben vom Trail zurück........
Sonne satt, alles trocken, schöner gehts nimmer


----------



## kathi_83 (14. April 2013)

Was heißt da der Frühling ist da! Also ich glaub der wurde knallhart übersprungen, bei uns im Süden ist schon der Sommer, haben um 19 Uhr noch 24° Grad 
Werd jetzt gleich auch noch auf die Terasse gehen und die Sonne noch einbisle Tanken solange sie noch da ist.
Grüße von der Toskana Deutschlands


----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2013)

@Spuri,

Du hast u.a. aber auch heute die "kurze-Bikehosen-Saison" eröffnet 

Ich war heute auch unterwegs - ebenfalls eeeeendlich mit ner Bikeshort - damit mal wieder etwas frische Luft an die angestaubten blassen Waden kommt, allerdings mit einem anderen Bike, welches mit "C" anfängt 
Deswegen gibts auch leider keine Fotos...
Aber scheeee war´s und mal wieder so richtig schön warm (im Vergleich zur vergangenen Eiszeit, wo mich die kalten Finger irgendwann immer zur Heimkehr zwangen).
Jippiiiiiiie , endlich ist er da: der Frühling!!!! Wo hat der sich denn auch so lange rumgetrieben????


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2013)

Hey Spuri,

schön wieder eine Deiner Tourenberichte hier zu sehen .
 @_sep_i: Schöne Bilder aus dem Fichtelgebirge .

Ich hab es heute Krachen lassen ... aber beinahe die Knochen . Hier nachdem das gröbste Versorgt und mit Iod Lösung eingeschmiert war.




Aber der Tag brachte ansonsten noch schöne Trails, tolles Wetter und einen kugelrunden Bauch vom anschließenden Grillwahnsinn. Nur meine Beste war leider nicht dabei. Die ist gerade über dem Atlantik Richtung Washington DC , aber am Do schon wieder da .

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## andi_tool (14. April 2013)

Joerg, Joerg,.....

was hast Du dem armen Waldboden angetan....


----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2013)

...das frau aber auch Mann nie alleine lasse kann 

Na, hast die Saison ja schon mal mit ner ordentlichen Bodenanalyse begonnen 

An dieser Stelle *"Gute Besserung!!!"*


----------



## OIRAM (14. April 2013)

*Die Sonne haucht nun auch wieder etwas mehr Leben in unser Forum. So ists fein.
Oh man Jörg, viel Spaß beim Duschen...
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (14. April 2013)

Jörg gute besserung.

da tina ja wohl über dem atlantik war, war das ein guter zeitpunkt grenzen auszuloten 

manchmal muss man halt mal ein bischen haut opfern, um grenzen erfahrbar zu machen  

ein trost vielleicht, es gibt jetzt frische


----------



## schorlebike (14. April 2013)

kathi_83 schrieb:


> Was heißt da der Frühling ist da! Also ich glaub der wurde knallhart übersprungen, bei uns im Süden ist schon der Sommer, haben um 19 Uhr noch 24° Grad
> Werd jetzt gleich auch noch auf die Terasse gehen und die Sonne noch einbisle Tanken solange sie noch da ist.
> Grüße von der Toskana Deutschlands



Auch Grüße
Auch aus der sonnigen Toskana/Weintor


----------



## cytrax (14. April 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Oh man Jörg, viel Spaß beim Duschen...
> *



Der war böse 

Gute Besserung Jörg


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Der war böse
> 
> Gute Besserung Jörg



Ja, der war böse. Mario ... das hat echt gebrizzelt, vor allem musste ich den Waldboden noch rausschrubben ... hm lecker. 

Naja, sind aber nur Schürfwunden. Wenn ich Groß und Stark bin, ist das alles wieder vergessen.


----------



## sepalot (14. April 2013)

Der Jörg hat soweit ja alles richtig gemacht. Saisonsturz schon jetzt absolviert. Da kommt jetzt nichts mehr - er ist jetzt unbesiegbar. Sie nannten ihn MEGATRON.  ​

Da es ja heute noch schöner als gestern ist 



, muss ma natürlich an die frische Luft. Eigentlich hab ich nicht so recht gewusst wohin. Bin dann spontan ins Fichtelgebirge. Also ganz andere Richtung, als die Grobplanung. Mal ein Stück vom N-Weg erkunden. Attacke!






Sehr schön. Schon lange nicht mehr so freundliche Landschaften gesehen. Die ersten 10 Höhenmeter waren hinter mir, da flog die Jacke in den Rucksack 



. Kurzärmlich macht's ja auch mehr Spaß. Paar Minuten später Ging die lange Hose aus in Pension für heute. Herrlich. 17°C 



.






Ha ha ha, da lach ich doch.






Schaut aus wie im Spätsommer, wenn es schön draußen ist und die Felder abgeerntet sind.






Immer wieder bietet sich der Blick zum Schneeberg (der aber oben im Moment noch seinem Namen alle Ehren macht) und auch der Sender des Ochsenkopfs spitzt hervor.






Prompt geht es weiter rauf.






Links lang?






Nein. Rechts.






Es bietet sich Aussicht an.












OMG! Das ist ja der Diebswinkel 



.






Lieber schnell mal die Hand drauf halten 



.






Ab da kennt man den N-Weg wieder aus vergangen Touren. Schön, jetzt geht es mit Trail wieder weiter. Nur ein Nachteil. Kommt man den Waldsteingipfel näher, geht es immer wieder tendenziell runter.






Ich schwöre! Ich war's nicht! 










Schön aber runter. Das heißt, das geht heute wieder rauf. Und bloß weil man den Gipfel erklimmen will, muss man noch mal ein ganzes Stück runter, dass es auf den Schluss zu noch mal hart wird 



.






Manchmal muss man Abstand halten, um eine andere/ bessere Sichtweise zu bekommen. Sitze hier auf dem Baumstumpf in der Sonne 



.






So was ist ja zur Zeit tatsächlich ein Bild wert.






Bloß keinen Abflug machen, sonst ist man unten ganz schnell bei die Fische. Forellenzucht.





























So eine Forelle im Forellenhof wäre auch was 





.






Biergartensaison eröffnet. Bier im eigenen Garte 



n. Gott, mega! Eins, zwei Bierchen nach ner Tour, bei über 20°C auf der Terrasse 



 und dann noch das Abendessen auf der Terrasse genießen, während einem die Sonne ins Gesicht lacht 



. 19:00 Uhr = 19°C.




​


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. April 2013)

Kaum kommt die Sonne, kommen die Bilder in Massen.  an alle Bilderposter! Da schäm ich mich ja fast mit meinen 2 Bildchen von unserer kleinen Tour aufm Saar-Hunsrück-Steig! Unser Focus lag eindeutig aufm radeln nicht aufm knipsen.







Neu: MarshGuard und Saint-Pedale







Jörg, Jörg, Jörg... ...was machste für Sachen? Zum Glück isses nur so wenig! Gute Besserung! Wenn Tina nicht da ist; wem jammerst Du denn dann was vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (15. April 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Jörg, Jörg, Jörg... ...was machste für Sachen? Zum Glück isses nur so wenig! Gute Besserung! Wenn Tina nicht da ist; wem jammerst Du denn dann was vor?



na uns iss doch klar, oder ?


----------



## skydog73 (15. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Mal ein paar Bilder aus der Reihe "Fritzzn und ich auf Reisen" 
Wir waren gerade 2 Wochen auf La Palma - einfach nur grossartig! - da geht´s bestimmt nochmal hin!

Endlich angekommen:





Traumtrails direkt vor der Haustür:










Die Piratenbucht...










Ein wenig Beistand soll ja nie verkehrt sein... 





Mirador El Tieme:










Die Lavafelder bei Fuencaliente:










Feierabend... 





Cumbre Vieja...




















Bucht bei Tijarafe:





Roque de los Muchachos:










...und das Alles (und noch viel mehr) ist gerade mal 4,5 Flugstunden von unserer Haustür entfernt!

Grüsse aus Bärlin!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. April 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> ...Da schäm ich mich ja fast mit meinen 2 Bildchen von unserer kleinen Tour aufm Saar-Hunsrück-Steig!...


 
 Nix da - gibt gar keinen Grund dazu - immerhin hast auch Du geholfen, Andere mit Deinen Fotos zum Saisonstart zu animieren. 
Da bin ich mir sicher  und nur das zählt! 
Ob 1,2 oder 13 Fotos ist doch dabei schnuppe. 

Also auch an Dich & all die Fotozeiger ab Cevin89 
Und Danke für das positive Feedback zu meinem Saisonstart!

*@Joerg* - das tut mir leid - ich werde beim nächstem mal im Vorfeld meine Wortwahl besser überdenken...versprochen! 
Na dann gute Besserung - auch noch von mir - wobei mir die Theorie von sepi sehr gefällt....dann bist Du schon durch. 
Frage: Wer hat denn das Jod aufgebracht? Tina war es ja schon mal nicht?  Hauptsache es hilft & alles ist gut bevor Tina wieder zurück ist....
*@skydog73* - kann gar nicht glauben, dass Du nun schon wieder nur 90 km Luftlinie von mir sitzt - nach diesem Traumurlaub! 

o. K. - Bilderfred hier:
*Heute mal eine Stunde eher von Arbeit los - muss man ja nutzen - dass es angeblich der beste Tag der Woche werden soll.*
*Also ging es in die Gegenrichtung von Gestern - und damit auch u. a. kurz auf die:*




*Hier zeigte sich aber schnell, dass in Odernähe leider doch noch nicht alles fahrbar ist, anders als Gestern. *








*Hat eben andere (Grund)Feuchte als irgend ein Wald- oder Feldweg nördlich der Stadt. *
*Was soll es - dafür war aber nicht nur "kurze Hosen Saison Start" - sondern erstmalig diesjährig ganz in Kurz angesagt!*




*So kann/könnte es weiter gehen!* 




*Im sogenannten Winterhafen war auch Frühjahrsputz beim Wasser-und Schifffahrtsamt. Die Boote legen sicher auch bald wieder regelmässig ab!*




So, wer heute fleißig darf jetzt auch ein  zur Belohnung!
Gut für die Italiener unter uns geht auch ein Schoppen.
Alle Anderen - Aufwachen und* Auf machen* statt aufmachen!


----------



## kaktusflo (15. April 2013)

@ skydog73: Geile Bilder!!!!!

Kleine Feierabendrunde... was man da nicht alles entdeckt!?


----------



## Foxi1988 (16. April 2013)

An der Erlau im südlichen Bayerischen Wald


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2013)

@Skydog : das "feierabend-bild" is toll geworden  !


----------



## Winnni (16. April 2013)




----------



## sepalot (16. April 2013)

Schlagzahl erhöhen ... gestern freigehabt ... da waren wir bei Sonne pur die Trails rocken ​ 

Da der Montag ja noch besser als der gute Sonntag werden sollte  musste man unbedingt ein paar zuviel geleistete Stunden in Freizeit 
umwandeln 



. Aufgestanden und es war warm. Der Blick in die Webcams sagte auch schon Gutes voraus.









​ 
Aber ein wenig stressig heute. Wir wollen etwas früher starten. Doch erst muss ich noch die Lyrik aus dem Fritzz ausbauen, da die 
mal wieder durchrauscht 



. Das dritte Mal. Gedanken macht man sich nicht, denn sie hält ja kein komplettes Jahr und geht so wieder 
auf Garantie der letzten Reparatur. Einziger Vorteil, sie bleibt so immer up to date 



.




​ 
Schlachtfest.




​ 
Und ein Bike brauch ich heut, also noch ins Hanzz den Endurolaufradsatz und ein Spanngurt mitgenommen, fürs Gabel absenken für d
en längeren Uphil.




​ 
Uiii, bei so nem schlechten Wetter Biken gehen, ist schon eine grausame Strafe 



. Weißenstadt mit See, Kurzentrum Rudolphstein 
und Schneeberg.




​ 
So erklimmen wir den Waldstein. Mal wieder herrlich in Shorts und kurzärmlichen Trikot zu fahren 



. Meter für Meter schrauben wir uns nach 
oben und merken uns so manche Semieisplatte für die Abfahrt. Man will sich ja nicht bei Vollspeed auf den Eisresten zerlegen, wenn man in den 
Trail abbiegt 



. Endlich wieder Sonne am Waldsteinhaus. Und die 100fache Menge Körner kostet das, mit dem Hanzz hier hoch zu strampeln.




​ 
Fast jeder Tag auf dem Bike ist für den Sven ein Testtag für das neue Bike auf den Bekannten und neuen Trails. Abfahrt vom Teufelstisch.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Die Cappuccino-Draußen-Zeit ist hiermit wieder eröffnet 



. Lecker Cappu und Käsekuchen 



.




​ 
Etwas erhöht (halber Meter) den Nobelhobel abgestellt. Andere schauen Fernsehen beim Essen - ich mein Bike 



.




​ 
Gestärkt mit Cappu und Kuchen schießen wir den H-Weg runter. Mei ist des scheeeee 









! Aber nass ist es. Und wer seinen 
Neoguard vergisst, der schaut halt aus wie ich - wie Sau 



.







​ 
Blick zurück auf den Waldstein. Glaubt man einfach nicht, dass da hinten so schöne Trails einen in die Tiefe ziehen.
Checkerpic.




​ 
Weißenstädter See Panorama.




​ 




​ 
Bis unser Eiscafe aufmacht, müss ma noch paar Runden um den See fahren.




​ 
Hier ist schön, hier könn ma erst mal bleiben.




​ 
Relaxing




​ 
Spielen am See.




​ 
Blick zum anderen Ufer. Jetzt sollen sie aber endlich aufmachen. Wir wollen unser Eis 





.




​ 
Ja, vorab erst mal ein Radler mit Schwung rein 



. Hauptsache blöd macht's 



.




​ 
Wir entspannen und sitzen lange in der Sonne 



. "Man die Sonne ist vielleicht warm - ekelhafter Frühling". Daheim werden 
wir unser blaues Wunder erleben 



.




​ 
Endlich, lecker Eis 



.




​ 











* Ein Hammertag mit Trails, Waldstein-Cappu, Käsekuchen, Trails, See, Blödsinn, blauer Himmel, Radler, *
*Sonnenbrand und EIS. *









​ 
*Gabel auch in der Station abgegeben und endlich mal die neue Station überhaupt gesehen *



*. Auch wenn ich einen anderen *
*Anlass bevorzug hätte. Mal sehen, man wird es versuchen eilig bei Hartje bearbeiten zu lassen und mal sehen ob die zwei *
*Wochen ausgereizt werden müssen. Der Sepp gibt alles. Von 1 Woche bis mehr als 4 Wochen hatten wir schon. *​


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. April 2013)

gute Besserung Jörg....
allen anderen vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos.
Nächsten Sonntag gehts in die Pfalz......falls jemand Lust hat.......kommt mit !!

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## schorlebike (17. April 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> gute Besserung Jörg....
> allen anderen vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos.
> Nächsten Sonntag gehts in die Pfalz......falls jemand Lust hat.......kommt mit !!
> 
> ...



Wohin "in die Pfalz"?
Habe das WE zwar schon was vor, aber vielleicht könnte man sich ja
trotzdem treffen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (18. April 2013)

Gestern mal die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Stereo gemacht, incl. erstem Abgang gleich zu Anfang (musste mich doch erst etwas dran gewöhnen *g*) 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/64301906"]Lechhöhenweg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Cortina (18. April 2013)

Jörg, Dich kann man aber auch keine zwei Minuten alleine lassen 

Gute Besserung von mir  und Du weißt ja, ein Indianer kennt kein Schmerz 

Sepi, um den Käsekuchen beneide ich ich Dich  die Italiener meinen den mit Ricotta machen zu müssen weils kein Quark hat 
Schöne Stories und schöne Fotos 

Ich hoffe am WE mal ein paar Trails unter die Reifen zu bekommen, treffe mich mit `nem Liteviller am Lago


----------



## sepalot (18. April 2013)

Dann muss ich dir mal einen Käsekuchen schicken, als Notfallpaket ... oder besser vorbei bringen  ... mein Handtuchhalter müsst doch in der Zwischenzeit installiert worden sein .

Boahhhh Lago  - da muss ich auch mal wieder hin (wenn ich mal wieder fitt bin ). Es wird doch nicht der Liteville-Fatz sein .






















http://mpora.de/videos/6xDyLrQrw?hd=0


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. April 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> treffe mich mit `nem Liteviller am Lago



A propos; Wo  ist eigentlich der Herr Fatz geblieben ?

Viel Spaß Euch Lagostenikern....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## manurie (19. April 2013)

Hier mal ein Schnitt meiner Touren im April, sind nicht alle Touren dabei, hab nicht immer ein Foto gemacht.

Ostermontag,
Wurzeltrailausstieg am Marscheider Bachtal zuhause in Wuppertal:





Donnerstag 04.04
Feierabendrunde Saarland, Fliegerstein am Stiefel bei Rentrisch:





Freitag 05.04
Feierabendrunde Saarland, Gehlenberg bei Dudweiler, Ausstieg eines geilen, steilen kleinen Wurzeltrails.





Montag 08.04
Mit Rennrad von Bochum nach Hattingen an der Ruhr entlang, man sieht son Ruhrwasserfall und






ne alte Schleuse mit Handkurbelbetrieb




und der gewählte Rückweg war vollkommen für das Rennrad ungeeignet, jede Speiche hat geklappert auf dem alten Kopfsteinplasterweg. 

Freitag 12.04
Saarland, durchs Ensheimer Gelösch in Richtung Pur gestartet, Pur ist die öffentliche MTB-Strecke rund um St.Ingbert und da habe ich das Monster gefunden was unsere Trails zerstört.





und so sehen die Trails aus danach





Samstag 13.04
Wuppertalbegrüssungsrunde mit Blick aufs Herbringhauser Bachtal





Montag 15.04
Runde von Wuppertal nach Remscheid und über die Gelpe zurück, Bild ist am Diepmannstalbach in Remscheid(Lüttringshausen)





Dienstag 16.04
Von Travemünde in Richtung Neustädter Bucht am Wendepunkt meiner Tour





Mittwoch 17.04
Nochmal die gleiche Tour, nur kürzer und schneller, irgendwo bei Timmendorfer Strand.










Donnerstag 18.04
Von Travemünde mit der Fähre auf den Priwall und nach Boltenhagen, den ehemaligen Grenzweg entlang, wo die Dreckskommunisten in der DDR Menschen gefangengehalten haben, weil sie nicht begriffen haben, dass man den Geist von Menschen nicht brechen kann.

Fähre über den Priwall





Am Strand





Fast Sonnenuntergangsstimmung eingefangen





Rückweg auf der Fähre





Fast 80% der Touren habe ich nach Feierabend gemacht, morgen rocke ich wieder Saarland für 2 Tage, bis es zum 1.Mai wieder an die Ostsse nach Grömitz geht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. April 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Schnitt meiner Touren im April.....Am Strand....Fast Sonnenuntergangsstimmung eingefangen....Rückweg auf der Fähre......


 
 
Ostsee - ist bei mir irgendwie seit 3-4 Jahren zu kurz gekommen. 
Früher gings öfter auf die Zeltplätze - meist 1 Woche, manchmal auch nur für ein verlängertes Wochende...war ´ne schöne Zeit!
Seit Dienstag ist endlich mein 3er Heckträger da - die AHK ist montiert & eigentlich müsste man nur mal eben losfahren....
Auf jeden Fall danke für Deine Fotos als Anregung....


----------



## beuze1 (20. April 2013)

*Nun möcht ich mich ja nicht übers Wetter auslassen, aber so langsam macht mir der lange Winter und Regen sorgen, auch oder gerade deshalb, weil mir heute doch fast was aus gut und gerne 50m auf den Kopf gefallen wäre.*







.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2013)

Na ja jetzt wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben gell, und dann brauchst du echt nicht übers Wetter zu jammern, übers Jahr gesehen hast du die meisten Sonnenstunden 
übrigens ist bei uns zwar kalt aber schön.


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. April 2013)

was soll schon passieren ? Du hast doch einen Helm auf 


es gab da mal so ein kleines Gallisches Dorf, dessen Einwohner's einzige Angst war, Ihnen würde der Himmel auf den Kopf fallen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (20. April 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> übrigens ist bei uns zwar kalt aber schön.


Aber sowas von schönes Wetter im Saarland, die Temperaturen aktuell/heute wunderbar, wärmer brauch es gar nicht werden zum biken. Bin kurz vor 16.00 Uhr und leichten Regen gestartet mit kurzen Hosen und ner super winddichten Softshelljacke und nach fast 60km trailsurfen glücklich und zufrieden vor ner halben Stunde angekommen im Heim.
Habe heute Ensheimer Gelösch, Teile der Pur und rund um Scheidt/Rentrisch/Dudweiler gefahren.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Aber sowas von schönes Wetter im Saarland, die Temperaturen aktuell/heute wunderbar, wärmer brauch es gar nicht werden zum biken. Bin kurz vor 16.00 Uhr und leichten Regen gestartet mit kurzen Hosen und ner super winddichten Softshelljacke und nach fast 60km trailsurfen glücklich und zufrieden vor ner halben Stunde angekommen im Heim.
> Habe heute Ensheimer Gelösch, Teile der Pur und rund um Scheidt/Rentrisch/Dudweiler gefahren.


 
ist ja schön und gut aber im Saarland bin ich gerade gar nicht 
bin z. Z. in Ibbenbüren und mach den Teuto unsicher.


----------



## manurie (20. April 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ostsee - ist bei mir irgendwie seit 3-4 Jahren zu kurz gekommen.
> Früher gings öfter auf die Zeltplätze - meist 1 Woche, manchmal auch nur für ein verlängertes Wochende...war ´ne schöne Zeit!
> ... - die AHK ist montiert & eigentlich müsste man nur mal eben losfahren....


Ich bin ja von Usedom(gebürtiger Insulaner) und auch so jobmässig viel an der Ostsee unterwegs, von daher würde ich weniger Urlaub dort machen bzw. zelten. Bin mindestens 1x im Jahr die Eltern besuchen auf Usedom. Und auch die nächsten Wochen werde viel an der Ostsee unterwegs sein. Am Montag geht es für 10 Tage nach Grömitz, dann nochmal Travemünde und wieder Grömitz.

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben soll, wohin an die Ostsee, dann nach Usedom. Die Insel erkunden lohnt sich, eben nicht nur der Strand und die typischen Touritouren, sondern Hinterland abfahren, wie Gnitz, Lieper Winkel, Nepperminer Heide, eben halt alles ums Oderhaff und Achterwasser.

Ja manchmal muss man halt losfahren.


----------



## manurie (20. April 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> bin z. Z. in Ibbenbüren und mach den Teuto unsicher.


Das ist doch so ungefähr zwischen Osnabrück, Bielefeld und Münster oder?


----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2013)

ist gleich bei Osnabrück, ohne Teuto wäre es echt langweilig


----------



## manurie (20. April 2013)

Ich hab mal grad gegooglet 
Ibbenbüren ist doch Kreis Steinfurt, also auch mein Wohnortbundesland, dort ist doch alles ziemlich platt. Und dort ist auch noch der Teuteburger Wald? Ich dachte immer, so nordöstlich ab Osnabrück bis rüber nach Bielefeld ist der Teuteburger Wald, da gibt es auch Berge wie zb. im Saarland oder Wuppertal, hab öfters mal was in Bad Rothenfelde zu tun gehabt, von daher weiss ich wie die Gegend aussieht. Ibbenbüren ist doch eher Nähe Flughafen Osnabrück/Münster.

edit:
Deine Spicherntour möchte ich mal fahren, ist ja quasi vor meiner 2. Haustür Kleinblittersdorf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. April 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Na ja jetzt wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben gell*



*OK,ok,






vieleicht sind's auch nur 48m..*







*Übrigens, mehr Bilder..weniger bla bla*


.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> ...Ja manchmal muss man halt losfahren....


 
Genau - heute Testbetrieb des Heckträgers! 
Bis zur Ostsee hat es zwar nicht gereicht (gestern Einladung zur Jugendweihe bei Bekannten ) - aber bis ins Schlaubetal hat es dennoch gelangt!  
Also gings rund um Müllrose und Umgebung.
Leider "nur" 15° + recht windig - aber ist ja auch irgendwie nach Ostsee!Danke für die Insidertipps.  Gut die Bilderpolizei hat angemahnt:

*Aufbruch endlich vorbereitet - Bereit zur Jungfernfahrt. *




*Auf dem Weg zur "Kanalinsel"*




*War irgendwie alles dabei heute: loser Feldweg*




*besser befestigter Weg*




*Waldweg*




*Radweg*




*Die wohlverdiente Pause am Waldrand - noch etwas frischlich, aber erholsam und nahrhaft! *




*Gestärkt durchs sogenannte Birkenwäldchen in Richtung Wasser! *




*Die stürmische "Ersatz-Ostsee" in Form des bei Wind wellenreichen Müllroser Sees.*




*Gegenüber der Mühle - ein rein symbolisches, aber nett anzusehendes Wasserrad. *




*Auf der anderen Seeseite - Badesaison sieht irgendwie anders aus. **Aber immerhin ein Strand...*




*Gut - Jungfernfahrt bestanden - nun kann es auch mal spontan und/oder weiter weg gehen! *
*Letzte und liebe Grüße aus:*




 Spurin, Spurille + Spuri
  @beuze - mhmm schaut nach 48,73 m aus  Glück gehabt!


----------



## Silvermoon (21. April 2013)

@Spuri

Da habt ihr drei ja einen tollen Familienausflug unternommen  Schöne Bilder!
...und schöne Anhängerkupplung incl. Träger. Ich beneide dich da ja ein bißchen drum. Warum? Weil ich mir gestern einen Kostenvoranschlag über genau solche Teile habe machen lassen und es mir schier die Tränen in die Augen trieb , weil´s sauteuer ist. Da verfluche ich dezente Heckscheibenflossenspoilerdingsbumsda und Einparkhilfen hinten 
Am explosivsten waren allerdings auch die veranschlagten Arbeitsstunden für die Montage und die Umbauarbeiten - wow - 
Da quält man sich doch lieber...


----------



## andi_tool (21. April 2013)

Tja Silvermoon,

Arbeitszeiten von Fachpersonal sind in Deutschland leider zwischenzeitlich sehr teuer.

Und das Einbauen einer Hängerkupplung geht leider nicht in einer halben Stunde...

Am sinnvollsten ist es normalerweise, sowas bei Neukauf eines Autos mitzubestellen ab Werk oder sich einen gebrauchten zu kaufen, der eine Hängerkupplung hat.

Mein neuer Corsa C hat leider auch keine Hängerkupplung. Da ich aber meißtens alleine fahre, kann ich das verschmerzen. 1 Bike bekomme ich locker hinten rein, wenn ich die Rückbank umlege. 

Viele Grüße 

Andreas



Silvermoon schrieb:


> @Spuri
> 
> Da habt ihr drei ja einen tollen Familienausflug unternommen  Schöne Bilder!
> ...und schöne Anhängerkupplung incl. Träger. Ich beneide dich da ja ein bißchen drum. Warum? Weil ich mir gestern einen Kostenvoranschlag über genau solche Teile habe machen lassen und es mir schier die Tränen in die Augen trieb , weil´s sauteuer ist. Da verfluche ich dezente Heckscheibenflossenspoilerdingsbumsda und Einparkhilfen hinten
> ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. April 2013)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ...Am sinnvollsten ist es normalerweise, sowas bei Neukauf eines Autos mitzubestellen ab Werk..


 
Genau so war es. FrÃ¼her gingen 2 Bikes auf das Dach vom Kombi & das kleinste Bike hinten in den Kombikofferraum. Das Bike der Spurille ist leider schon gewachsen. 
Das hies fÃ¼r mich - die 3 Bikes unbedingt auÃerhalb des Fahrzeugs zu montieren. 
Und das eben bitte nicht mehr auf dem Dach, da das Auto hÃ¶her wurde bzw. auch das Mittige sowieso schlecht da rauf zu bekommen ist.
Also war bei Neukauf eine abnehmbare AHK Pflicht.  
Auf die Rate gerechnet war es dann zu ertragen - und den HecktrÃ¤ger habe ich dank dem www ca. 100-150,- â¬ unter dem Ã¼blichen Preis geschossen. 
AbzÃ¼glich des verkauften DachtrÃ¤gers vom Kombi blieb ich auf 250,- â¬ sitzen.  
Ist denke ich  NachrÃ¼sten: Nein danke...leider! Da habt Ihr beide Recht. 

PS: Einparkhilfen....also dieses Piep, Piep hat meiner auch, schaltet sich einfach ab bei einstecken des Steckers des TrÃ¤gers. Dann erscheint auf dem Display ein AnhÃ¤ngersymbol und der piepst nicht mehr! Also kein Problem....


----------



## Friendsofmine (21. April 2013)

Nach 4 Seiten Text wieder mal ein Bike ..... Danke !


----------



## OIRAM (21. April 2013)

*Hey Beuze, ich hoffe es geht Dir gut, nach dem Schreck, mit dem Steinchen ...

Mein Neid an Spuri.
Meine Mädels haben mit Radfahren nichts am Hut.

Naja, da mach ich das eben mit meinen Jungs.





Ist übrigens im Teutoburger Wald ...










50 % Cube - Anteil ...





und noch Platz für die Offroad Fraktion im Miniformat ...





Ich hoffe das Deine Tour, Dämon, genau so schön war, wie unsere ...
*


----------



## manurie (21. April 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Genau - heute Testbetrieb des Heckträgers!
> Bis zur Ostsee hat es zwar nicht gereicht (gestern Einladung zur Jugendweihe bei Bekannten ) - aber bis ins Schlaubetal hat es dennoch gelangt!
> 
> *Waldweg*


Das Bild gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## manurie (21. April 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


>


Wie kommt ihr auf so hohe durchschnittliche Pulswerte? Ich bin gestern 57km mit 1700hm in unter 4h gefahren, Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit 15,6 km/h, also laut meinen Daten schneller und höher und mehr Kilometer. Na jedenfalls, ich bekomme mit Mühe und Not meinen Puls(maximal) gerade mal auf 150, Durchschnitt bei Tour ist 115-130. Ist keine Kritik an eurer Tour, bloss ich vergleiche die Werte. Ich grübel da immer, weil ich schon öfter von Anderen gelesen habe, die auch mit hohen Pulswerten fahren, und das dann mit meinen eigenen Werten vergleiche. Entweder meine Pulsuhr taugt nichts oder ich habe bei annähernd gleichen Leistungswerten einen niedrigenen Puls.


----------



## Cortina (21. April 2013)

*Man Spuri, machn Kreuz im Kalender, bei Euch scheint die Sonne und bei uns gießt es aus Kübeln 

So langsam kommt wieder Motion ins Cube 

Die Lagostheniker sind auch wieder unterwegs.

Unser Basecamp




Ein anonymes Gruppenfoto  




Auf was für Ideen man bei Schei$$wetter kommt 




Wieder was für die ToDo Liste 




Blick Richtung Süden




Das Schmutzwasser der Sarca vermischt sich mit dem Lago 




Aussicht genießen








Nass aber glücklich gings bergauf und Herrn Fatz gehts gut 




Da strahlen sogar die Klamotten




Unter die Regendusche geht man doch in Regenklamotten 




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (22. April 2013)

*


manurie schrieb:



			Wie kommt ihr auf so hohe durchschnittliche Pulswerte? Ich bin gestern 57km mit 1700hm in unter 4h gefahren, Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit 15,6 km/h, also laut meinen Daten schneller und höher und mehr Kilometer. Na jedenfalls, ich bekomme mit Mühe und Not meinen Puls(maximal) gerade mal auf 150, Durchschnitt bei Tour ist 115-130. Ist keine Kritik an eurer Tour, bloss ich vergleiche die Werte. Ich grübel da immer, weil ich schon öfter von Anderen gelesen habe, die auch mit hohen Pulswerten fahren, und das dann mit meinen eigenen Werten vergleiche. Entweder meine Pulsuhr taugt nichts oder ich habe bei annähernd gleichen Leistungswerten einen niedrigenen Puls.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hey manurie

Da ich noch kein Bild von Dir gesehen habe, vermute ich mal, das Du nicht in der Klasse über 0,1 t fährst.
Das Bild sollte auch nur verdeutlichen, das wir hier im Flachland auch hm aufzuweisen haben.
Weiterhin sollte man bedenken, das kaum mehr als 80 hm am Stück zusammen kommen, und es somit ständig rauf und runter geht.

Aber vielleicht ist ja Dein Trainingszustand um einiges besser ...

Hey Guido

Klasse, beeindruckende Bilder...
Schön zu sehen, das es dem Fatz wieder gut geht...
*


----------



## manurie (22. April 2013)

Ich hab 80kg, bin aber trotzdem zu fett.  Mein Trainingszustand ist zumindest besser wie vergangenen Frühling, fahr allerdings erst seit 09/2011.

Warum soll Flachland keine Höhenmeter haben, bin letzte Woche von Travemünde nach Boltenhagen gefahren, da geht es auch knackig kurz hoch und runter.

Ich hab mich eigentlich über die hohen Pulswerte gewundert, ich glaube, ich würde dabei tot vom Bike fallen.


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2013)

*Schlechtes Wetter am Gardasee  Das wir das noch erleben dürfen  Scheint euch aber die Laune nicht verdorben zu haben ....und den Fatz gibt es auch noch *


----------



## LaCarolina (22. April 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Hey manurie
> 
> ...




Puls bis 190 und über 5000 kcal = mehr trainieren


----------



## xerto (22. April 2013)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Puls bis 190 und über 5000 kcal = mehr trainieren



was liest du den da raus, liebe LaCarolina ?


schau dir mal seine bilder an...

oiram ist relativ groß und einen Muskelaufbau wie Arnold schwarzenegger in seinen besten zeiten. er muss nicht nur "leichtes" fett sondern vor allen dingen schwere muskeln den berg hinauf tragen. (bei mir ist es umgekehrt ) .

du tust ihm da unrecht, er ist topfitt


----------



## LaCarolina (22. April 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> was liest du den da raus, liebe LaCarolina ?
> 
> 
> schau dir mal seine bilder an...
> ...



Wer wird denn da gleich so grimmig schauen 
Ich finde nur seine Belastung extrem, gerade wenn er gut trainiert ist, sollte der Puls niedriger und der Kalorienverbrauch geringer sein.
Ist aber nur mein auf mich gerechneter Schluss, bin ja kein Sportmediziner.


----------



## buschhase (22. April 2013)

Hey Hey,

also die Kalorienverbrauchszahl und der maximale Puls haben nun wirklich nix miteinander zu tun. Der Durchschnittswert von 158 ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Die Menge an verbrannten Kalorien sagt über den Trainingszustand auch nichts aus.

Der maximale Wert sollte im Grunde überhaupt keine Beachtung finden, da aus den Messdaten nicht ersichtlich wird, wielange und wieoft dieser erreicht wurde. Kann ja schließlich nur das Ende einer fiesen Rampe gewesen sein, wo es mal richtig in der Kurbel geglüht hat.

115-130er Puls ist natürlich ein schöner Wert um Grundlagen zu trainieren, mehr allerdings nicht. Um wirklich effektiv zu trainieren, müssten hier zahlreiche Spitzen in Form von Intervallen eingebaut werden, um eben nicht nur die Langzeitausdauer (Grundlage), sondern auch das Tempo zu erhöhen.
(Grundlage meines Urteils: meine eigenen Trainigspläne für Halb- und Marathons, allerdings zu Fuß)

Aber im Grunde gilt: Wenn man nicht aktiv auf ein Rennen oder sonstiges trainiert - hab Spaß und vergiss dein piepsendes Etwas am Arm/Lenker/Wo auch immer.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Dämon__ (22. April 2013)

was soll den das ganze Gespräch hier über Puls und Kalorienverbrauch, wird eh alles überbewertet (vor allem von den Jungen  ) bei jedem ist das unterschiedlich,die Werte müssen halt zu einem passen.


----------



## sepalot (22. April 2013)

Verwöhnt vom letzten Montag war der Start im Wochenende etwas holprig. Die Temperatur ging runter und es wurde etwas bedeckt bis regnerisch. Doch hatten wir hier Glück. in selben Höhenbereichen in Deutschland wurde es ja durchaus noch mal weis. Auf einer kleinen Patrouillenfahrt durchs Fichtelgebirge, sah ich auch viel Harvestergrausamkeiten - aber ich konnte mir auch die Freigabe holen, dass Schnee keine rolle mehr Spielt. Das Fichtelgebirge ist schneefrei.​ 
http://sepalot.bplaced.net/bike/BILDER/2013/fichteldistrictseehaus_210413 (1).JPG​ 
Ach schön, bei bestem Wetter schnellen wir das Fichtelseeufer entlang. Auch das schwerere Bike rollt flott dahin. Dann machen wir uns an den Aufstieg zum Seehaus. Der Schu flott voraus und ich hächel mit dem Prügel hinterher 




.




​ 
Erst sieht man mehr Licht und die Sonne und dann sehen wir schon das Seehaus.




​ 
Erst legen wir die Regenjacken an und machen alles dicht, da der Einstieg in den Wanderweg wie die Wasserrutsche ausschauen. Dann um die nächste Kurve und man würde sich die Sachen fast doch wieder runter reisen. Alles trocken und die Sonne wärmt ausreichend 



.




​ 
Aber dann doch wieder Nässe 



.




​ 
Dann geht es unter viel Gelächter auf den letzen Metern wieder zum Seehaus.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Genau - Radfahrer 








​ 
Seehauskellnerin lebt noch und nach einem kurzen Blick auf den Ochsenkopf, machen wir uns dann wieder auf den Downhill. Donaueschingweg.




​ 
Da, schau mal das Gematsche ... 




​ 
... da versinkt man doch regelrecht im Schlammbad. 




​ 
Mit Überzug. Lecker. 








 Teilweise eine ganz schöne Suppe.  Neoguard heute mal nicht vergessen, war Gold wert.




​ 
Für das Runterwärts weiß man, warum man das Hammergefährt hochquält 









.




​ 
Schlüsselstelle fahren. Der Schu fährt super galant mit seinem neuen Nobelhobel da durch 



.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Nun verlassen wir den H-Weg und machen uns gleich weiter auf dem Seehausweg runterwärts. Mit Jump-In 



.




​ 
Packt die Badehose aus. Ab jetzt ist der Trail ein Bach. A Traum 



.




​ 
Kurz unterhalb der Platte einen Wanderweg geplant, mal sehen, wie der so ist. Nach unten schaut's ja mal gut aus 



. 




​ 
Dann schauen wir den Weg noch einmal ein Stück weiter oben an. Immer wieder verweilt man in der Sonne 



.




​ 
Die Natur erwacht 



. Auch wenn mir der At bei der Abfahrt voll eine im Gesicht verpasst hat 



.




​ 
Da hat sich der Specht erst vor kurzem mal eine Luxusbehausung gemacht - oder doch einen zähen und schnellen Baumbewohner gejagt 



. Der halbe Baum liegt unten vorm Baumstamm 



.







​ 
Flow im Fichteldistrict 









.




​ 
Rumbel bumbel durch den Wald - und hinterher weng die Reh aus'm Profil kratzen 



.




​ 
Und immer weiter hüpfen wir den noch nie gesehenen, aber schönen Weg, runter.




​ 
Da kann man kaum genug bekommen.




​ 
dum diedel dum




​ 
Geschmeidig schlängeln wir und dem Bergende entgegen.




​ 




​ 
Noch ein wenig in der Ebene auf Trail im Zickzack durch den Wald. Dann kommt ein Aufschrei: "Halt - sofortiger Stopp!". Ja, die Sonne genießen 



 ...




​ 
... am Fichtelsee.




​ 
Jeder in seiner Ecke ... eigentlich ist nur jeder zu faul sich noch zu bewegen. Man verharrt und tankt die Sonne 



.




​ 
Immer wieder sehr schön hier am See 



.




​ 
Blick zurück über den See. Durch die längere Sonnenpause haben wir uns dann doch die Umfahrung im oberen Teil gespart.




​ 
Der Tag neigt sich zu Ende 



. Ein schöner Tag 



.







bewegte Bilder im Nachtrag:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65010705"]Roumble in Fichtel District on Vimeo[/ame]
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2013)

*Sehr schön! Ich glaube, ihr seid die Einzigen, die was vom Sönnchen abgekriegt haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## beuze1 (24. April 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> *Der Tag neigt sich zu Ende. Ein schöner Tag *



*Jo kann man nicht meckern. Man muss halt raus!

Nach schweißtreibender Auffahrt..





Geht's recht eng,





Den alten Ritter-Weg zur Argen runter.





Nach Entlosen Flusstrails,





Die Seele baumeln lassen.





Um danach die nächsten Höhen zu nehmen.





.​*

.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. April 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ......Nach Entlosen Flusstrails....



Wie ich sehe hast Du Dir schon wieder ein "Sanierungsobjekt" (Bild 1) angesehen.... 
Aber dass es bei Euch keine Enten in den Flüssen gibt...ist schon schade  

Wie auch immer -  nette Story & schöne Fotos! 
Seele baumeln lassen war da mehr als verdient.  
PS: Gehst Du noch auf die 2000 km/2013 zu - oder schon geknackt.  Super Vorbild!

@_sep_i - Fleißig, fleißig.....Du sitzt sicher so lange am PC - wie die Tour gedauert hat....


----------



## sepalot (25. April 2013)

man tut was man kann  ... aber die Arbeit am PC um euch die Bilder zugänglich zu machen ist nicht DER riesen Aufwand.

War dann gestern noch mal auf einer kleinen Abendrunde.

Wenn das Wetter so gut ist, bleibt nur eins - ab auf Bike! Da blüht der Trail.






Am Waldrand der Blick über Wiesen und Wälder zum Sophienberg.






Pferdla (Spuuuuurie )












Au weh - jetzt geht es erst mal länger steil berg auf.






Aber der Ausblick über den Bayreuther Kessel lohn halt immer. Auch sich mit dem schwereren Bike da hoch zu quälen.






Bergab






Bergauf






Blick über Bayreuth/ Wolfsbach ins Fichtelgebirge - im Dunst der Ochsenkopfgipfel.






Solche herrlichen Abendansichten bremsen schon mal die Abfahrt.






Heißer Ritt auf der Sophie - Sophienberg 






Gemütlich so durch die Gegend zu radeln.






Blick zurück zur Sophie ...






... und wieder ab auf einen Trail.






Stadtgrenze erreicht und dann roll ich nur noch runter und mach es mir daheim wieder bequem.







"Biken am Morgen, vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen. Biken am Abend, erquickend und laabend"​


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (25. April 2013)

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sepalot (25. April 2013)

Nachschlag, weil gestern wars ja schön, aber heute wars schöner 


Uiii. Der Abend ist ja noch besser, als gestern. Also ab auf den Hobel. So lockt die Sonne einen immer wieder aus dem Wald.






Höhenmeter erklommen, also wieder ab auf den Trail. Gaudi pur.






Und wieder nicht die Kurve auf Anhieb richtig genommen und erst runter gefahren, statt gleich die paar Meter zum Turm.






Vom Turm über den Schlosspark zum Schloss guck.






Nach der Abfahrt vom Turm in die Tiefe des Schlossparks, geht es wieder rauf. Ein Schleife für weitere nette Pfade. Hoch zum Salamandertal.






Hinter so manchem alten Anwesen schlängelt sich ein Weglein, der Sonne entgegen.






Und wieder ein Treppenset ab ins Tal.






Immer wieder ein nettes Wegchen, mit schönen Passagen und ...






... und dauernd über kleine Brücklein hin und her. Aber Achtung die Auf- und Abfahrten gehen schroff weg und so ist eine gute Linienwahl unerlässlich.






Salamander eben - NICE!






Und wieder rein ins Spielparadies Schlosspark Phantasie. Treppchen, schmale Wege und und und.






Gut Geigenreuth. Heimat der Zossen. Im Hintergurnd ...






... tut sich der Sophienberg erheben. Da war ich ja gestern erst.




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2013)

*Während andere auf der Arbeit versauern, scheuen Beuze und Sepi keine Mühen, um zu demonstrieren, was man alles hätte sehen und erleben können, wenn jetzt zufällig Wochenende gewesen wäre* *und man nicht die Probleme anderer Leute lösen müsste, sondern mit dem Bike durch die Landschaft düsen und das Leben genießen könnte  Sehr schön *


----------



## Achtzig (26. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Sehr schön! Ich glaube, ihr seid die Einzigen, die was vom Sönnchen abgekriegt haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nö, sind sie nicht:


----------



## beuze1 (26. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Während andere auf der Arbeit versauern,*



*Arbeit *



*Frau könnte aber auch noch danach zum Biken,
wunderschön so wie gestern Nacht bei Vollmond..






Du hast doch nicht etwa Angst im Dunkeln.*






.


----------



## OIRAM (26. April 2013)

*Ach wie hab ich das vermisst, die 10-fache Ladezeit, der Seite.
Tolle Bilderflut. 

Hey Beuze, ich krich n Arsch voll, wenn ich mich so spät drausen rumtreib ... *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. April 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Ach wie hab ich das vermisst, die 10-fache Ladezeit, der Seite.........


 
Vielleicht schaffen wir es auf eine Neue - oder es wird die 12-fache Zeit daraus...  @_sep_i - Grüße sind ankekommen.  
Vorweg - *Beuze *scheint ja mittlerweile Tag & Nacht unterwegs zu sein, wann schläft er eigentlich mal 
Zumindest aber schon mal nicht bei Vollmond - 

*Der Frühling macht Pause mit Ansage - heute mal Bikeruhe. *
*Gestern drohte das Wetter schon mit Sonnenentzug*




*Also etwas eher von Arbeit (ja Beuze - für manche ein notwendiges Übel) los - und auf die Bikes *




*Zunächst 15 km quer durch die Vororte mit spurin & spurille *




*So muss Frühling aussehen! *




*Am Kliestower See waren dann weder Sonne, Mond, Sterne zu sehen, wir suchten leider vergeblich. *




*Immerhin trafen wir auf die vermutlich Verantwortliche der Sauerei & stellten sie ergebnislos zur Rede. *
*

*

*Also ging es zurück in Richtung Stadt - nach Hause....dem Feldhasen zum Leidwesen....*
*..aber es reichte nur noch zum Blick hinterher...er war einfach zu schnell. *




*Da der Regen (kam dann am Abend) noch auf sich warten lies, durften zwar Frau & Kind schon unter die Dusche.*
*Ich aber hatte noch Sehnsucht nach der Oder - also noch mal schnell auf eine 15 km Tour entlang an besagtem Gewässer....*












So bin ich heute ganz froh, den Tag gestern noch genutzt zu haben.
Einzig das "Der Schwarze" den Knarz hat - macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. War doch am Sonntag noch ganz brav in Müllrose...
Na mal sehen - werde mal versuchen das wieder zu kurieren...
bis bald spuri


----------



## Silvermoon (27. April 2013)

@Spuri:
Eure kleine Spurille ist ja echt mal sowas von süß! und vor allem hat die ja mal richtig viel Spaß beim Biken mit ihrem kleinen Flitzer  

Denke mal, mein Biketransportproblem werde ich spätestens am Montag gelöst haben. Wenn alles klappt, gibt´s nen Innenraumträger. Dann sind die Zeiten mit Bike rumbugsieren, bis es endlich richtig passt, vorbei 
Wetter ist heute mehr bescheiden, ich erfreue mich einfach an euren tollen Tourenbildern und -berichten. 
Aber nachts, wie beuze, würde ich auch nicht durch die Gegend fahren wollen. Da würde mir mein kleines Är.... gehörig auf Grundeis gehn, wenn´s da nur ein bißel rascheln würde


----------



## sepalot (27. April 2013)

Also Night-Ride is doch schön. Vorallem gibt es immer das schönste Licht am Himmel, wenn die Sonne wirklich langsam verschwindet 





Für die Sicht sorgt Licht 





Und dann kanns rumpeln im Unterholz 





Aber es stimmt, schon, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist und es knackt und raschelt, dann is einem schon mulmig. Die leuchtenden Fuchsaugen die einen gespannt beobachten und nicht gehen wollen . Aber hier in unseren Breiten, wird man es bestimmt überleben und von nichts gefressen . Es sei denn, dass einen Rehe plötzlich überrennen oder bellende Hunde, wo man icht ausmachen kann, wo das her kommt (hab da im letzten Jahr zwei unangenehme Begegnungen gehabt) und man nicht weiß, ist der ausgebückst oder einfach in der Nähe in einem Garten.
Deshalb für den Seelenfrieden - zu zweit machts natürlich noch mehr Spaß


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Arbeit *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Du stehst da nicht zufällig bei dir im Garten 

*


----------



## beuze1 (28. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Aber nachts, wie beuze, würde ich auch nicht durch die Gegend fahren wollen. Da würde mir mein kleines Är.... gehörig auf Grundeis gehn, wenn´s da nur ein bißel rascheln würde*



*Mit der richtigen Beleuchtung, kein Problem..






Das Licht ist immer da, wo Du hinguckst, & wo's raschelt! Und wenn's dann nur ein Werwölfchen





Oder kleiner Zombi ist,





ist es ja nicht so schlimm.
Und nein, vor Kati hätt ich nachts auch keine Angst.
Und mal ehrlich, wer möchte mir schon nachts begegnen.







barbarissima schrieb:



Du stehst da nicht zufällig bei dir im Garten

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


nein, ganz so weitläufig,





mit Kapelle,




ist er dann doch nicht*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tettnang.de%2Ftt%2Ftourismus-freizeit%2Ftettnang-im-ueberblick%2Fkirchen-und-kapellen%2FMaria-Koenigin-des-Friedens.php&ei=hfB8UZ2sM4bftAb7sIDoDg&usg=AFQjCNF-YGf-CNWl3_dUevoNGgbHV5mr7g&bvm=bv.45645796,d.Yms&cad=rja


.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2013)

Heute mal geschaut was die DSM Jungs so treiben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2013)

Leider war die Bude zu.


----------



## Cortina (28. April 2013)

Spuri auf Deine Kleine kannst Du echt stolz sein 

Wir waren am WE am Lago und ich bewundere immer wieder Familien die mit ihren Kleinen dort rumtouren, die Knirpse auf dem MTB finde ich echt stark


----------



## sepalot (29. April 2013)

Tata. Bissl Biken. Nachdem ja fürs Wochenende wieder schlechtes Wetter vorhergesagt war 



 - aber die Tagesbeobachtung am Samstag das Schlechtwetter einfach nur als lächerlich darstellte 



, beobachteten wir am Sonntag Früh noch die paar Tropfen und so, ging's am Nachmittag raus. Keine großartige Tour. Einfach nur ein bisschen rumrollen - am Fuße des Döbraberges. Bei den sog. "Fun-Trails". ​ 
Warten auf den Anderen 



.




​ 
Nach der ersten Abfahrt und Spielmöglichkeiten betrachten, geht's wieder hoch. Vorbei am Dachs.




​ 
Nach dem uns schon ein altes Kalkbrennofenloch gelockt hat mit kleiner Spaßabfahrt am Wegesrand zum Trailstart, lockte noch mehr das Zwergenloch (ein kleines Loch im Felsen dort oben). Besser gesagt, das kurze Stück da runter 



.




​ 
Fahrbar oder nicht!? Na fahrbar bestimmt. Nur trauen wir uns auch? Erst mal geht's rauf. Falls wir hochkommen (unfallfrei) überlegen wir uns die Abfahrt.​ 




​ 




​ 
Von oben schaut die Sache immer anders aus.




​ 
Start




​ 
Vorsichtig runter.







​ 
Dann Bremse auf und gar runter rollen lassen. Aber bitte die Kurve rechtzeitig kriegen, da der Weg auch nicht ewig breit ist als Auslaufzone 





.







​ 
Oh ja - von oben schaut's unfahrbar aus. Aber egal - einfach runter 



.







​ 







​ 
Auf auf! Runter, Schwung holen und rauf auf die North Shores.




​ 
Absurfen der Abfahrten 



.




​ 




​ 
Immer der Hunger nach solchen Trailtagen. Dann nehmen wir halt mal einen Bissen ...




​ 
... Baumpilz 











​ 
Ein Bike ist nicht genug.




​ 

Leute - meeeeeeeehr Bilder! Raus und ab aufs Bike - es ist ja kein Winter mehr 

Nachtrag von letzter Woche: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10527242&postcount=3086​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> .....Und mal ehrlich, wer möchte mir schon nachts begegnen........


 
 Vorsicht mit solchen rein rhetorischen Fragen Beuze! 
Ich denke es gibt hier sogar Leute, die wollen Dir nicht einmal am Tage begegnen... 
Und vor denen, die Dich suchen (Cube Talk), versteckst Du Dich.....

  @_sep_i -  Du hast wohl gerade einen richtig guten  Lauf..... 
@_Guido_ & @Silvermoon - Danke, ja spurille wird hier hoffentlich mal einen eigenen Account aufmachen....


----------



## Silvermoon (29. April 2013)

@beuze:

Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich 


​

....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


>


 
 Das würde auch erklären, warum Beuze keinen Schlaf benötigt, nicht arbeiten muss & so teuflisch gute Touren postet....
Dann sollten wir wohl das hier um den Namen "Beuze" ergänzen :
http://www.feuerfunke.de/_htm/eso/div/teufelsnamen.htm


----------



## barbarissima (29. April 2013)

*Sepi der große Trailbezwinger*


----------



## sepalot (29. April 2013)

Trailbezwinger  hört sich gut an 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65085896"]DöbraFun on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## beuze1 (30. April 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> * Beuze
> Ich denke es gibt hier sogar Leute, die wollen Dir nicht einmal am Tage begegnen... *




*besser gehts nicht* 


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (30. April 2013)

Ja, ja Beuze wirft tatsächlich einige Fragen auf??


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2013)

idworker schrieb:


> Ja, ja Beuze wirft tatsächlich einige Fragen auf??


 
 Naja - ein vorhersehbarer "Einheitsmensch" wäre ja aber auch was Schreckliches! 

Gut - da meine Planung bezüglich eines weitreichenden Ausflugs unter Zuhilfenahme des Autos durch die Sippenabstimmung vereitelt wurde -
blieb mir nur heute vor den ver-/geplanten Terminen (Mittag bei Schwiegereltern & Besuch des Brückensfestes) die Tour zu drehen.

*Also in aller Frühe raus aus den Federn - und siehe da, in der Stadt frühstücken sogar noch die Rehe....*




*Im Winterhafen ist alles still & liegt vor Anker...kein Mensch auf den Beinen. *




*Nur die Vorbereitungen für das alljährliche "Brückenfest" laufen schon...*




*Noch ging es gut mit dem Bike durch - Nachmittags ging vor Menschen nix mehr. Also weiter zum Ziegenwerder.*
*Die unteren, odernahen Wege (siehe links vor dem Baum) scheinen durchaus wieder befahrbar. *




*Ja - nun ist der Frühling unumkehrbar im Gange...*




*Nach dem Ziegenwerder ging es erst mal quer durch die Parkanlagen am Anger. Später weiter durch den Lennépark.*




*Immerhin ein Stück von "Oberitalien" - ja Guido, wir waren mal früher so frei - uns das quasi vor´s Haus zu holen...*




*Nun war der erste Ausschnitt etwas eng gewählt - hier sieht man jetzt, dass es in der Tat mitten in der Stadt ist. *




*Der Wasserfall ist aber künstlich angelegt, d.h. der Wasserhahn kann abgestellt werden. *
*Durch die Parkanlagen ging es weiter Richtung Heimat - die Temparatur ist mittlerweile merklich über 10° C angestiegen.*




*Also raus aus den Parkanlagen und auf Strecke...der Kühlung wegen - ein letzter Blick zum Lennépark.*




*Und nun endlich auf die Strecke. Raus aus der Stadt - mit Zwischenstopp = Foto. Blick runter ins Odertal und nach Polen rüber...*




Zurück zu Hause waren dann die Lieben auch endlich aufgewacht. 
Der Tag nahm seinen (geplanten) Lauf - mir tun die Beine vom vielen rumlaufen weh - 
und ich hab Durst...
Die Abendsonne ist nun noch meine kurze Lichtquelle - ehe es heiern geht. Alles in Allem - ein schöner Tag (besonders der Morgen )
Also bis später & ganz liebe Grüße zum Feiertag von der Oder....


----------



## mimo6666 (1. Mai 2013)

Schade das da keiner Gegrillt hat 
















Zuhause erstmal wieder es Cubi sauber gemacht


----------



## LaCarolina (2. Mai 2013)

Cube relaxed


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Mai 2013)

Ach komm du hast dich dort auf die Fresse gelegt und jetzt willst du uns das als Picknick verkaufen.


----------



## LaCarolina (3. Mai 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ach komm du hast dich dort auf die Fresse gelegt und jetzt willst du uns das als Picknick verkaufen.



 Auch ne gute Idee nen falschen Abstieg zu kaschieren.

Aber in dem Wegstück kann man nur fallen mit mindestens 3 Promille im Blut und ich schwöre, ich war (noch) nüchtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Mai 2013)

Also wenn ich da jetzt vorbeikommen würde und auch das Bike so liegen sehen würde, so "lieblos" sag ich mal, würde ich von einem Unfall ausgehen und erste Hilfe leisten.


----------



## LaCarolina (3. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja sehr aufmerksam von Dir, aber "lieblos" liegt mein geliebtes Cube da nicht rum. Wie legt Ihr denn Eure bikes ab??


----------



## stubiklaus (3. Mai 2013)

Auf der mitgebrachten Picknickdecke


----------



## schorlebike (3. Mai 2013)

Meistens legen wir uns zusammen ab.

Oft recht hart.


----------



## blutlache (3. Mai 2013)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> so "lieblos" sag ich mal,



Die Gegend hätt aber auch etwas mehr liebe beim Ablichten verdient,
die letzten Bilder waren eher so... "lieblos"


----------



## LaCarolina (3. Mai 2013)

schorlebike schrieb:


> Meistens legen wir uns zusammen ab.
> 
> Oft recht hart.


----------



## hano! (3. Mai 2013)

Mädel's on Tour


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2013)

...und sogar noch die Landschaft liebevoll mit abgelichtet  Saubere Leistung


----------



## WildWeibchen (3. Mai 2013)

Zauberei!

Nicht dabei,

trotzdem Bildchen gepostet




noch ohne Cube, die werden noch vor mir geheimgehalten


----------



## beuze1 (3. Mai 2013)

*Freitagmorgen 8 Uhr, nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück erst mal die Morgensonne genießen.






Aber lange halte ich die Ruhe nicht aus.





Die Trails rufen.





Und knapp 3 std. später stehe ich auf dem höchsten Punkt (1064) am See.





Der Lohn der langen Auffahrt.





Fast 700 hm feinster Singeltrail.





Die vernichtet sein wollen.





Also, über die Kante & ab dafür.





Feine Weglein ziehen sich über die Pfänder flanken nach unten.





Und münden unvermittelt direkt am See.





Dann kommt der gefährlichste Teil der Tour, vor dem ich schon die ganze Zeit Angst hatte.





Ich muß Unfallfrei durch Lindau!!





Aber auch diese Prüfung wird gemeistert.





Und so kann der Heimweg.





Durchaus spaßig gestaltet werden.





So erreiche ich nach 65km & 1350hm das Tor, das das Ende der Tour signalisiert.





Schön war's, so stört auch der aufkommende Regen nicht mehr und ich kann mit breitem Grinsen mein verdientes "Radler" genießen.



*


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Mai 2013)

Da ist ja *alles* dabei, Wald, Wasser, Berg, Stadt, Trail, Hängematte, Beuze, Radler  Kann man einfach nicht toppen..
Schöne Tour & super Fotos Beuze - das Radler passt zu Recht. 
Bin erst 14.30 Uhr auf Tour gekommen. 
Reine Fahrzeit "nur" 2:15 h -  "nur" 34 Kilometer - 
aber gefühlt so viele HM wie Beuze. 
Ging dauernd nur auf und ab & durch teilweise sandigen Waldboden.
Auf jeden Fall auch gutes Training für das Frühjahr!

*Ging nach Treplin - im Wald sollen Soldatenfriedhof und Ex-Bunkergelände gesucht werden. Kam mir zu Ohren, dass es da beides gibt. *
*Also auf - der Funkmast gibt die Richtung vor.*




*Bis hier war ja einfach - konnte man sich gar nicht verfahren..*
*

*

*Die beiden Seen links und rechts der B5 waren auch schnell gefunden und erreicht. Hier der Badesee links - ich muss rüber zum Anderen & dann suchen.*
*

*

*Also auf in den mir genannten Wald und  Augen auf!*




*Schöne Gegend - aber nichts zu sehen....*
*Spaß macht es trotzdem. *




*Kurve links - Kurve rechts - und dann - aha der Friedhof!*
*Genauer gesagt - offiziell - die Kriegsgräberstätte bei Treplin.*








*Gut, das wäre gefunden. Kurze Rast & überlegt...ja die Richtung war ich noch nicht. Da war auch bald was ziemlich "verdächtiges"....*




*Hundegebell? Fehlanzeige. Warnschilder? Nö! Also durch und siehe da...gefunden *




*Von den Dingern gab es mehrere & Garagenruinen usw.*
*Einige haben auch scheinbar immer noch am Innenleben Interesse...*




*Mhmm - ich nicht. Will ja schließlich an der frischen Luft verweilen.  *
*Und mir fehlen auch diverse Kleinigkeiten aus Bärbels Rucksack für so was.  Also wieder ab - durch das Laub ... *




*Den Rückweg "versperrte" mir dann blöderweise dauernd so ein Gewässer. **Wollte aber nicht zurück - *
*wie ich gekommen war (hätte ich vermutlich eh nicht gefunden )*




Durch irgend ein Gestrüpp und quer durch Brennnesselwiesen fand ich bald aus dem Wald. 
Nun nur noch flink nach Hause und alles abduschen.
Ach ja - und ein Radler hatte ich auch noch - sogar getrunken! 
Aber nicht in der Hängematte - sondern beim Bewundern von Beuzes Tourenbericht. War fast so schön wie Hängematte liegen.....

Das Wochenende fängt ja gerade erst an - 
ich verlass mich auf Euch & freu mich auf Eure Tourenbilder. Und ja - ruhig auch mehr Mädels-Power. 
Ich bin raus - wir fahren weg.....also los....biken & posten! 

LG  Spuri


----------



## Cortina (3. Mai 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und mir fehlen auch diverse Kleinigkeiten aus Bärbels Rucksack für so was.




 Du erkundest im kleinen Schwarzen mit rotem Isolierband bewaffnet Bunker


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Mai 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und ja - ruhig auch mehr Mädels-Power.



Die *Mädels-Power* hat noch tierischen Muskelkater in den Armbeugen vom ständigen Vorderrad anheben, Treppen hoch und runterfahren üben.
Aber bis zum WE sollte das wieder weg sein und dann üb ich u.a. weiter wie ein kleines Känguru durch den Wald zu hüpfen 
...habe gerade 2 Tage Fahrtechniktraining und Mentalcoaching hinter mir


----------



## sepalot (3. Mai 2013)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Zauberei!
> 
> Nicht dabei,
> 
> ...


 
wie? nicht dabei!?  Aber ich schau ihnen ab morgen schon mal "auf die Finger" 




beuze1 schrieb:


> *Die Trails rufen.*
> 
> *Und knapp 3 std. später stehe ich auf dem höchsten Punkt (1064) am See.*
> 
> ...


 
Fein fein - ich seh schon, jetzt ist es endlich soweit, den Pfänder befahren zu können - nicht so, als ich unten im Bodenseeraum war 

Prost!


----------



## mimo6666 (4. Mai 2013)

Heute nochmal ne kleine Runde gedreht mit den Cubes


----------



## Trust2k (5. Mai 2013)

Taunus..

Urlaub vor der Haustüre


----------



## stonele (6. Mai 2013)

In "Neuseeland"


----------



## akisu (6. Mai 2013)

nachdem sich schönes wetter angekündigt hatte, war ich auch endlich wieder radeln. allerdings habe ich scheinbar den einzigen fleck in deutschland erwischt wo es die ganze zeit geregnet hat 





aber spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht





und hinterher gabs noch eine kleine belohnung


----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2013)

*Vier Tage war das Wetter war genial und pünktlich zum Ende des Bike Festivals hat es geregnet, genau nach Plan 

Nachdem mich am Mittwoch Abend Stefan anrief und meinte er kommt mal "eben schnell" zum Lago bin ich fast vom Glauben abgefallen, 900km mal eben alleine abgespult, reife Leistung  aber der Lago ist eben ne Sucht 

Dieses Mal hatten wir einen neuen Lagostheniker mit im Schlepptau, leider noch leicht angeschlagen wegen einer Schulter OP gings es entsprechend sachte zu.

Am Donnerstag durfte unser Neuling dann erst mal ein wenig die Gegend erkunden...





..bevor wir zur Tetra Pack Vernichtung übergegangen sind.




Erst mal was entspanntes zur Eingewöhnung




Auf dem Weg nach Campi













Capanna Grassi, die Spaghetti sind der Hammer und nicht nur die  




Jetzt bloß nichts riskieren, in 2 Wochen gehts los 





Mehr Bilder habe ich nicht, Höhenmeter schrubben und Training stand auf dem Programm aber mit Sicherheit hat Sepi noch Fotos gemacht 

Grüße
Guido

PS: Der Tetra Pack heißt Bag & Box *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (6. Mai 2013)

Tja nach den ständigen Wetterkapriolen war ich wohl ungenießbar und so hat mich Wildweibchen am Mittwochabend kurzerhand "rausgeschmissen".

Also nach kurzer Fahrt am Lago erneut das Basecamp aufgebaut.




Bilder vom Festival gibt´s dieses Jahr keine, sind eh immer dieselben - gut die von der Ponale eigentlich auch, aber



viel schöner.

Wie immer am Lago erste schnelle Tour zum Lago Ledro, Spritzz trinken und zurück nach Riva.




Geschafft.




Die Vorzüge der Malga Grassi hat Guido ja bereits erläutert, auf dem Weg zur Malga entsteht immer ein bekanntes Bild, dieses mal mußten wir aber auf ein "Double" zurückgreifen




Nach der Malga geht es dann nunner,




und hier ist der Beweis:
Iuri hat recht, Schw....... nix guté Reifen, Schw....... schr......




Mit Con...... ist mir das nicht passiert. Vielleicht sind aber auch für das Fliegengewicht, von Guido, 0,9 Bar ein bizzl wenig Druck.

Am Sonntag noch eine entspannte kilometerlange Tour mit zweistelligen Steigraten, zum Glück tröstet die Landschaft über so manches Stimmungstief hinweg.




Ausserdem geht es am Schluß mit uns immer Bergab!


----------



## barbarissima (6. Mai 2013)

Bilder vom Lago! Das hatte ich schon richtig vermisst


----------



## kathi_83 (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## kathi_83 (6. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie klappt das bei mir mit den Bildern nicht


----------



## kathi_83 (6. Mai 2013)

So noch mal einen versuch, hoffe es klappt.




glaube es hat funktioniert 

Meine Endeckung gestern die Pfarrhöle, liegt auf 749m zwischen Sulzburg und Britzingen.





Zum Schluss meiner Tour ein reißender Bach




und mein Cube





Danke "akisu" für die Erklärung, mir hatten nur ein zwei kleinigkeiten gefehlt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2013)

kathi_83 schrieb:


> So noch mal einen versuch, hoffe es klappt....glaube es hat funktioniert



 Das war auf jeden Fall die 3 Versuche wert! 
Tolle Bildauswahl, schönes Bike & aber auch an die Fotoeinsteller davor ein dicken 
Es wird endlich wieder "bunt" hier....

PS: Mein Chef reist heute Mittag bis Dienstag ab - an den Lago....
Also wenn einer blass ist, deutsch spricht & ohne MTB unterwegs ist - seid nett zu ihm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. Mai 2013)

@kathi_83
Geht doch! Schöne Bilder und schönes Fritzz


----------



## beuze1 (8. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bilder vom Lago!



*Hab ich auch noch aktuell von gestern Abend!

Was gibt es Schöneres als in den Sonnenuntergang zu Biken.





Oder zwischen scheuen Pferdchen seinen Spaß zu suchen.





Jetzt aber hurtig.





Der "Lago Cacciatore" wartet.





In seiner ganzen Pracht.​


*

.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Mai 2013)

Sehr idyllisch  Sieht nach Entspannung und Ruhe aus  Bestimmt war es mit der gleich Ruhe vorbei, als du mit dem Rad durch die Pferde gedüst bist


----------



## Foxi1988 (9. Mai 2013)




----------



## Maas89 (10. Mai 2013)

Immer wieder schön wenn man jemand sieht der das gleiche Bike fährt  Aber ist dir der original Lenker nicht zu breit? 780mm finde ich schon heftig. Werd mir wohl einen schmäleren kaufen, dann natürlich gleich in Blau


----------



## Foxi1988 (11. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön wenn man jemand sieht der das gleiche Bike fährt  Aber ist dir der original Lenker nicht zu breit? 780mm finde ich schon heftig. Werd mir wohl einen schmäleren kaufen, dann natürlich gleich in Blau




für mich ist der perfekt  hab aber auch recht lange arme...


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. Mai 2013)

War die letzten Tage auch mal wieder am Bodensee unterwegs, leider nur kurz


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Mai 2013)

Schöne Aufnahmen! 

Irgendwie aber mau heute hier für Samstag Abend.  
Soll ja im Süden nicht so toll gewesen sein. 
Hier war es mild, windig um die 19 ° - und bis auf kurze Niesel trocken. 
Ging daher fast 2h einfach in der Umgebung hier rum - 
reiner Zeitvertreib...Spurille & Spurin waren "außer Haus".
*Einfach mal ein paar Impressionen:*

*Radwechsel?*




*Nach vollzogener Biberarbeit*




*Einfach Natur. * 




*Flachland? *




*Wer haut denn da ab? *




*Aha - ist ein Familienausflug. *




*Nein, nicht der von neulich aus Kliestow - der hier steht in Booßen...blüht aber auch recht prächtig.*




 *Hauptsache unterwegs gewesen....*




Die restliche Zeit des Nachmitags war Bike-Pflege! 
Knarz am Schwarzen ist weg - Bremsen des Wilden singen nicht mehr, alles wie neu & gut geschmiert.  
Nun kann es auch bald mal wieder auf große Fahrt gehen!


----------



## cytrax (11. Mai 2013)

Fazit der kleinen Regentour: 65Km, Bike dreggad, I dreggad und kaum dahoam scheint d Sonne  







Der MKII is einfach klasse


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. Mai 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Schöne Aufnahmen!
> 
> Irgendwie aber mau heute hier für Samstag Abend.
> Soll ja im Süden nicht so toll gewesen sein.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (11. Mai 2013)

So, seit gestern wieder daheim vom Italy-Road-Trip. So langsam kommen die Bilder mal ​
Zuerst war der Gardasee dran. Jubiläums-Bike-Festival und mit Guido und Stefan treffen .​Herrlich mit dieser Aussicht im  Zielgebiet einzutreffen.






Ein Klassiker. Bild vom Beginn der  Ponale. Das *letzte Mal* 2010 mit dem noch relativ neuen schwarz eloxiertem  Rahmen. Heute mit dem im letzten Frühjahr erhaltenen Austauschrahmen.












Die Rumpeltreppe .






Wieder in Riva, da ist es ja klar, dass wir  mal rüber ins Sole schauen ...






... und dann genießen wir doch  standesgemäß einen Eisbecher .






Dort passen wir dann Guido und  Stefan ab. Schließlich hatten wir ja schon regen SMS-Kontakt die letzten Tage.  Dann folgen wir ihnen auf den Campingplatz ...






wo wir dann grillen und auf Liter  von Wein eingeladen werden. Also so ein topp Fleisch hab ich ja schon lange  nicht mehr gegessen. Und vor allem die Wanne vollgeschlagen und dass gerade mal  für 5. Und der Wein vom Guido fließt in Strömen und ist auch gut. Vor allem  gibt's bei Guido sich automatisch wieder befüllende Weingläser .






"Hmmmmmmmmmm ... lecker!"






War ein topp Tag und endlich mal  noch ein paar IBC-Cubler getroffen. Und das nächste Mal machen wir dann auch mal  eine gemeinsame Lago-Tour.


So, dass ihr nicht wieder weinen müsst, dürft ihr euch alle Bilder von diesem Tag anschauen. Aber Achtung! Es ist das selbe in Grün, denn auch dort dauert das Laden etwas länger - wer damit Probleme hat, sollte den Link nicht nutzen - nicht dass das Telekommunikationsunternehmen die Datenrate kürzen muss - eure 

*LINK*​


----------



## GlockeGT (11. Mai 2013)

Super Bilder! Auch im link


----------



## sepalot (11. Mai 2013)

Zweiter Tag am Lago

Eigentlich sollte es heute auf  Tour gehen mit Guido und Stefan zum Ledrosee. Doch der Abend war doch feucht  fröhlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 und so begann für uns der Morgen erst später und mit einem gaaaanz gemütlichen  Frühstück 



.  Sven merkst was? Der Urlaub hat schon mit Trinken vom ersten Abend an begonnen 



.  Also sag ich Guido rechtzeitig ab.

Nach dem Frühstück schlendern wir  die wenigen Meter vom Hotel zum Festivalgelände.






Natürlich auch mal in Richtung  Cube. Doch der Stand ist dieses Jahr irgendwie ... 



 Haufenweise Stereo stehen rum und sonst nichts weiter. Kein schöner Stand. Alles  so lieblos, wie eine Art Einzäunung von Cube-Equipment. Leut, das geht besser!  Vor allem an einem Jubiläums-Festival.


















Bei Fox geht das Wochenende die  Post ab. Die Dämpfer und Forken schreien vor allem bei den  Enduro-Rennen-Startern nach Service.






Auch das Cube-Action-Team hat  Servicebedarf.






Ab zurück ins Hotel. Doch noch ein  bisschen Biken.
Ab geht's. Höhenmeter strampeln  und mal den 601 besuchen.






Schön ist von hier der Blick auf  den See, Torbole und den Brione.






Hui, lässt die Sonne einen  schwitzen. Es geht höher und höher und man ist auf Augenhöhe von Brione und  Castel Penede.






Wir wollen jetzt den legendären  601 runter.






Schade, dass er nicht die ganze  Zeit so fluffig sein wird.






Und da kommt er auch schon  angeflogen. Rumpel pumpel.






Nice ist der 601 hier 



. 






Wenige Minuten später fängt es zu  schütten an. Der Untergrund wird schmierig wie Schmierseife. Fahren geht nicht  mehr. Laufen aber auch nicht. Zumindest nicht ohne die FiveTen 



.  Die Shimano-Schuh, der reinste Scheiß 



.  Wir stecken aber auch schon weit drin. Umkehren - schlecht. Der Abstieg geht  aber auch nicht zügig voran. Und wir sind voll Wasser. So was hatte ich noch  nicht. Ein Pfad im Wald. Laut Karte ist die Straße hier nicht weit weg. Mit  letzter Kraft schieben wir die Bikes bergauf. Endlich: Ein Olivenhain. ein Auto  ist zu hören. Die letzten Kräfte werden mobilisiert. Die Straße! Dann geht's bis  nach Riva im Regen. Bei jedem Tritt wird das Wasser im Schuh verdrängt.
Pitsche patsche nass kommen wir  ein. Hauptsache nichts getan auf dem 601. Im Waschbecken werden die Klamotten  erst mal ausgewunden und der Rucksack und die Schuhe ausgekippt. Das Wasser  strömt nur so 



.






Dafür gibt's abends lecker Pizza  und viel Rotwein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.  Und kurz vor Mitternacht noch auf der Suche nach Gelati. In Italien geht das 



.





Nicht weinen - wieder der *LINK*​


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Mai 2013)

@ sepi:
Toller Italien-Bericht und natürlich wieder geniale Bilder, besonders im Link  
Da kommt das Italienfeeling mal richtig gut und ist Balsam für die Bikerseele! Hier ist heute mal wieder so ein absolutes Shitwetter   ...das nervt langsam!!!


----------



## sepalot (12. Mai 2013)

schön, wenn es gefällt ​ 
Hier Tag drei vom Lago ... passend zum leider verregneten Muttertag. Allen Müttern aber alles gute zum entsprechenden Tag : Mami ist die Beste !!!​ 
Den schlechten Tag von gestern  ertränken, ist auch nicht leicht - schon gar nicht für den kommenden Morgen 



.  Die Sachen sind dank fehlender Trocknungsmöglichkeiten immer noch extrem nass  und langsam riecht es gut modrig 






.  Aber es kann an der Luft auch nicht trocknen, denn es regnet. Hauptsache die  Protektoren sind morgen einsatzbereit.




​ 
Der regen mag sich im Moment noch nicht wirklich  verziehen.




​ 




​ 
Eyecatcher. Farbe im tristen Montag.




​ 
Ja, bis gestern war noch was los hier. Pünktlich  mit Ende des Festivals am Sonntag Nachmittag fällt überall der Hammer. Es wird  umgehend abgebaut und der Tross zieht ab. Megastau von Riva bis Torbole. Heute  ist hier nichts mehr los.




​ 
Warten. Wir haben Zeit. Doppio Espresso im La Paz.  Total leer. Zu Zeiten des Festivals hat man kaum eine Chance.




​ 
Am Nachmittag zieht es doch noch auf und wir  können wenigstens eine Pflichtrunde machen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.  Wir schauen noch mal die Ponale rauf. Waren wir zwar schon, aber heute ist es  keine Autobahn. Anstatt Bremsenklingeln hört man wenigstens mal wieder das  Wasser rauschen 



.




​ 
Noch weiter? Es zieht im Tal zu und es wird  dunkel. Auf einen zweiten nassen Tag gelüstet es uns nicht 



.




​ 
Leistung heute? Naja. Eigentlich nicht. Also  fahren wir noch ein wenig rum. Aber als die Sonne raus kam, war es klar:  Relaxing am See. Sonne tanken. Herrlich!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​ 
Einfach die Sonne und die Ruhe genießen .




​ 
Wieder mal da gewesen, aber  wieder alles nicht gemacht, was ich vor hatte. Also wieder ein Grund, wieder zu  kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.

*LINK*​


----------



## beuze1 (12. Mai 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Soll ja im Süden nicht so toll gewesen sein.
> Und ich hatte hier gigantische 14° + Regen + Wind



*Ja, bei dem Wetter schickt man kein Cube raus. Also die Kapuzenjacke an,
den Hund mit Stockschlägen aus dem Haus getrieben und einen schönen langen Spaziergang gemacht.*


----------



## JayDee1982 (12. Mai 2013)

Der arme Hund 

Naja dieses Frühjahr ist eh zum vergessen, was das Wetter betrifft. 
Wenn der Sommer genau so ist, dann lauf ich schreiend im Kreis 

Heute 12° + Wind + graue Wolken und noch kein Regen aber der kommt sicher auch noch....


----------



## kathi_83 (12. Mai 2013)

Ja das Frühjahr ist dieses Jahr echt bescheiden 
Aber bei und kommt grad die Sonne raus und der Himmel wird so richtig schön Blau, da reicht es vielleicht später noch zu na kleinen Runde  mal schauen was die Temperaturen sagen.

Grüße aus dem Margkräflerland


----------



## sepalot (12. Mai 2013)

Der Vierte Tag. Es geht vom Lago nach Bozen.

Mit Torbole verlassen wir den Lago  schnurstracks am Dienstag. Es geht schnell bergauf und schon ist de See nicht mehr zu sehen.






Nach einer Stunde lassen wir in  den Südtiroler Weinbergen nieder. Im Ottenkellerhof in Bozen.






Schnell die Sachen aufs Zimmer.  Umziehen. Und Räder klar machen. Diesmal kommt das Hanzz statt dem Fritzz zum  Einsatz.






Es geht erst mal am Bergrücken  entlang. Mit schöner Landschaft.






Das ist doch mal NICE 



! Da muss man den Trailride schon mal unterbrechen.






Ein meeega Freeridetrack 









.






Ab der Hälfte des Weges wird er  mehr flowig. Waldboden mit vereinzelten Steinen.






Achtung vor Löchern und breiten  Lenkern auf schmalen Wegen 



.






Der Abend wird auf der Terrasse  unseres Domizils verbracht. 1,5l Rotwein aus dem Zahnputzbecher 



.  Die Party kann steigen. Alle sind eingeladen. Wir haben den ganzen Ottenkeller  für uns alleine. Warum? Weil wir es können 



!






*Link* für den Rest​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (12. Mai 2013)

ich kann frische hagelkörner passend zum wochenende anbieten -.-


----------



## sepalot (12. Mai 2013)

Am Mittwoch ging's dann weiter von Bozen ins Vinschgau - Latsch. War ja klar. Neuer Tag - wir  ziehen weiter und schon wird das Wetter wieder gut. Wetter passt und macht gute Laune 



.​ 
Sooo schön! Es ist warm, es grünt  und blüht und die Bergspitzen sind noch mit weiser, geschlossener Schneedecke.  Episch 



.




​ 
Wir suchen uns eine Tour zum  strampeln. Vorbei an idyllischen Häusern und blühenden Fliedersträuchern.




​ 
Am Anfang gibt es ein wenig hin  und her, da Schwierigkeiten mit der Orientierung in fremdem Gelände 



. Auf der Suche nach dem Radweg  durch die Apfelplantagen. Aber dafür MTB-Stilechter, als auf Asphalt.




​ 
Von Goldrain soll es hoch zu  Schloss Annenberg. Überquerung des Fallerbach nach  Vetzan.




​ 
Schöner Blick das Vinschgau  hinauf.




​ 
Wir zirkeln uns höher und höher.  Ein Biker kommt von einem seitlichen Trail raus und schickt uns ein "Servus"  entgegen, gefolgt, von einem "wo wollt ihr den hin - Annenberg?! Die Auffahrt  ist heftig 



,  aber die Trails runter dafür um so besser 



!"




​ 
Schloss Annenberg in Sicht. Auf geht's! Weiter und weiter. Immer wieder  das Ziel im Blick und vielleicht gibt's ja da oben was zu trinken.




​ 
Oben. Schön ist es da.




​ 
Dann auf in den Trail. Schöne Trails sind das hier.  Vinschgau, ein Traum 



.




​ 
Das ist fein und macht Spaß 



.




​ 
Da müssen die schweren Bikes  zurückbleiben. Nur wir Leichtgewichte machen rüber 



.




​ 
Das Wasser rauscht so schön herab.  Wasserfall Tisserbach. Hüpf hüpf auf der Hängebrücke.  Leider sind die Lenker zu breit für die Brücke.




​ 
Genug. Weiter geht es hinab. Auch schöne technische Stellen  gibt es.




​ 




​ 
Schade. Der Trail hat uns  ausgespuckt in Goldrain. Ein Hoch auf Vinschgautrails 









.




​ 
An der Seilbahn werden wir von  Moritz angesprochen, ob wir auch nach oben wollen. Sie sind zu zweit und auch  die anderen die warten sind zu zweit. Bei 6 Personen macht die Seilbahn auch  eine Sonderfahrt. Man unterhält sich angenehm.




​ 
Und so vergeht die Zeit wie im  Fluge.




​ 
Wir beschließen mit Moritz und  Patryk zu fahren, denn sie kennen sich hier schon aus. Ab in den Montesole Trail und über  den Tschilli Trail zum Annenberger Boden.




​ 
Klasse. Alles Höhenmeter die in  Tiefenmeter vernichtet werden wollen.




​ 
Auf den letzten Meter vor Goldrain  merkt man, dass Kraft und Konzentration langsam abnehmen und das hinterher  gasen. Dann ist es auch schon passiert. Übern Lenker und mit dem Ellenbogen den  Trail versucht um zu graben. Genau so wie da Bike liegt, liege ich unterm Bike  und komm erst mal fast nicht mehr auf.




​ 
Patryk hoch oben.




​ 
Unten in der  Biker-Chill-Out-Zone fließt dann ein Weizen nach dem anderen. Schmerztherapie 



.​ 
*Link* für mehr ​


----------



## HappyGhost (13. Mai 2013)

1a  klasse der Bericht und die Fotos sind noch viel besser  da hattet ihr ja ne Menge Spaß


----------



## sepalot (13. Mai 2013)

Letzter Schwung vom letzten Tag in bella Italia ​ 
Marcel und Patryk haben für  Donnerstag eine Shuttle-Tour gebucht und wir fragen den Chef-Guide Matze ob wir  noch mit könnten. Er sagte, es sei voll, aber unsere Chance wäre, einfach früh  zu kommen, vielleicht springt jemand ab. Leider hat mir der Ellenbogen ganz  schön weh getan am Donnerstag Früh und war noch gut geschwollen von gestern 



.  Belastung war nicht so, dass ich sagen konnte ich könne den Lenker im rauen  Gelände gut halten.
Ich wusste noch nicht, ob an dem  Tag was läuft und machte erst mal nen Gemütlichen. Sven schaute mal zum  Treffpunkt und ergatterte noch einen Platz. Moritz und Patryk waren natürlich  auch an Board.




​ 
Und während sich die Shuttles rauf  schlängelten, machte ich mich erst mal mit  dem Auto auf in Richtung Reschenpass. Bike und Klamotten hab ich mal hinten rein  geworfen 



.  Vielleicht ne kleine Runde um den See oder den Vinschgauradweg. Mal sehen.​ 
Schön der Blick in die weisen  3000er 



.  Der Versuch das Stilfserjochs an zu fahren scheiterte auch. Der Pass ist ab  2000m noch geschlossen.




​ 
Währenddessen haben die anderen  schon den zweiten Shuttle begonnen. Bei ebenfalls tollem Panorama 



.




​ 
Ich fahr dann noch das Martelltal  (Olympia Biathlon) rinter und schlängele mich rauf auf über 1800m zum Zufrittsee.  Ein schöner Stausee in idyllischer Lage. Dort hat es aber auch noch Schnee. Ein  totaler Kontrast zu den Kilometern weiter unten in Latsch.




​ 
Und in der Sonne lässt es sich  auch gut rollen 



.




​ 
Schöner Blick über den See 



.




​ 
Oh mein Gott. Wie in der Arktis 



.  Große Eisschollen liegen hier rum.




​ 
An einigen Stellen ist der ganze  Weg noch mit Schnee bedeckt. Und wo er nicht ist, ist es recht feucht.




​ 
Hier ist es laut. Das Wasser tost  mit voller Kraft herab. Die Gischt macht einen schon etwas nass 



.










​ 
An ein paar Stellen schaut man  dass man weiter kommt. Lebensgefahr 






.




​ 
Sicherheits-North-Shore 








​ 
Herrje, hier bleib ich 



.




​ 
Am Gasthof Zufritthaus ist ein  paar Meter Trail ein schöner Aussichtspunkt.​ 
Schön ...




​ 
... da genieß ich erst mal meinen  Fruchtzucker.




​ 
Der letzte Shuttle am Holy Hansen  hat begonnen.




​ 
Wild geht's da zu. Kurz vor  Schluss.




​ 
Da in der Bike-Chill-Out-Zone die  Shuttler noch was trinken, verabreden wir uns dort und ich stoße nach meiner  kleinen, aber feinen Runde hinzu. Der Guide Philip, Patryk und  Moritz (von rechts)




​ 
Viele Bikes und viele Biker. So is  lässchig. Moritz, Sven, Patryk und der Chef-Guide Matze von VinschgauBike sitzen  noch bis spät in die Nacht hier und haben einen tollen, angenehmen Abend 









.




​ 
Daheim angekommen ist es sonnig  und erst mal ein vernünftiges Stück Kuchen von Mama 



 und einen Pott guten Kaffee.




​ 
Ja und da kommt man heim und ein  Päckchen liegt da. GT-Cap vom IBC gewonnen 



 (*Link  zum Gewinnspiel*). Vielen Dank an Hannes und Thomas! Was für ein  Runder Abschluss eines Bike-Road-Trips 



.




​ 
*Link* zum Bildersammelsurium ... und Ende für den Roadtrip​


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Mai 2013)

@ sepalot: ...you made my day  
...danke nochmals für den tollen Reisebericht und die schönen Fotos! 

Und noch *"Gute Besserung!" *wegen deines Armes! 
Du hast es im Dienste der Cube-Gemeinde getan, wir danken dir für deinen vollen Körpereinsatz!!!


----------



## LAforce (13. Mai 2013)

Servus!

 @sepalot: Coole Pics!!!

Da mag ich doch auch noch ein Paar von meinem Vinschgautrip Anfang Mai beisteuern.

Am ersten Tag ging es auch nach Schloss Annaberg. An den Böden angekommen war erstmal Zeit für ein "Cube-Chillout" ;-)






Schön die Aussicht genießen ...






Tags drauf wurden dann die Zugtrails am Nördersberg unter die Stollen genommen.






Auch ein Ausritt zur Marzoner Alm war Pflicht. Einfach wunderschön dort oben.
Auf dem Weg dort hin - haben wir uns den langen Uphill - mit einem kleinen "Trail-Intermezzo" versüßt ;-)






Ganz schön steil hier 






Oben angekommen, war erstmal wieder Aussicht genießen angesagt, bevor es in den Tannenzapfentrail ging.






Auf diesem ging es nochmal mega flowig Richtung Tal






Es waren mal wieder super Biketage im Vinschgau!

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (15. Mai 2013)

*Für den Mai ist es hier ja verdächtig ruhig. Ja ja, Wetter könnte besser sein und andere Ausreden kenne ich auch zu genüge, dabei ist es doch richtig schön draußen. Arsch hoch!*

*
Rumpel rumpel runter gehts.





Und schon ist man in der grünen Hölle.





So gehts kilometer weit dahin.





Nur nicht in den Fluss fallen, der ist dann doch noch zu frisch!



​*.


----------



## sepalot (15. Mai 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Für den Mai ist es hier ja verdächtig ruhig. *


 

find ich auch


----------



## schorlebike (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,
komme eben vom Trai zurück.
SAUKALT 13°-14° und immer wieder Regen,
aber auch ab und zu Sonne. 
So long


----------



## OIRAM (15. Mai 2013)

*Chapeau Sepi mit Deinen Fotobeiträgen hast Dich ja selbst übertroffen.
Sauber gelöst, die anderen Bilder über nen Link anzubieten.

Imo sind meine Biketouren nicht so spektakulär, als das sich das Ablichten dieser, lohen würde.
Aber das wird besser werden.

Beuze und LAforce, Ihr haltet ja die Bilderrate ja auf hohen und ebenfals höchstem Niveau.

*


----------



## Route66 (16. Mai 2013)

Hi,



sepalot schrieb:


> ...
> Schade. Der Trail hat uns  ausgespuckt in Goldrain. Ein Hoch auf Vinschgautrails
> 
> 
> ...



aha, ein Propain Tyee  
wie macht sich das denn so im Vergleich zum Cube?? 
Und ist der Biker hier auch aktiv? 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Mai 2013)

schorlebike schrieb:


> ..Hi, komme eben vom Trai zurück.
> SAUKALT 13°-14° und immer wieder Regen..


 
 Diesmal scheint der Nord-Osten des Landes regelrecht "Verwöhnt" zu werden....Sommerliche 25° - 27°....
Herrliches Bikewetter - also auch keine Ausreden. Heute ging es daher bis nach Reitwein - und dort vor Ort noch etwas Geschichte schnuppern.

*Im Ortskern - unterhalb des Reitweiner Sporns. *




*Von dort stramm nach Osten gebikt - sind es nur ca. 3 km bis zur Oder. *




*Eigener Geruch und massive Tiergeräusche aller Gattungen machen diese Landschaft einmalig...*




*Rückweg zur Ortschaft Reitwein - hier der "Sporn" von der Oderseite aus. Die kleine "Stange" rechts am Sporn ist die Spitze der "Stüler- Kirche".*




*Nachfolgend besser zu sehen. **Mehr dazu gibt es hier:* http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorfkirche_Reitwein




*Im Ort selbst gab es auch einiges zu sehen - typische Oderbruchidylle *
*Seit 1945 verlassenene Güter / Hauser /Gehöfte.... **Mehr Leerstand dieser Art gibt es wohl nur noch in Irland.*




*Alle sind zum Glück noch nicht gegangen  und so trifft man auch auf derzeitige Bewohner des Ortes. *




*Wieder Andere konnten leider den Ort gar nicht mehr verlassen.*
*So findet eigentlich nur der Kundige dieses letzte - noch originale - Soldatengrab am Ortseingang. *
*Direkt an der ehemaligen Bahnlinie gelegen. *




*Das letzte - weil sonst nach und nach auf die Ehrenfriedhöfe der Umgebung umgebettet wurde!*
*Hier - warum auch immer - noch nicht der Fall.  *http://en.tracesofwar.com/article/28607/German-Field-Grave-Reitwein.htm





*Vom Soldatengrab geht es nun wieder zurück in den Ortskern.*
*Beim Blick nach Rechts sieht man den Sporn so. *
*Links schaut die Kirche aus dem Wald - *
*auf der kleinen Erhöhung (etwa vom Sattel aus gerade nach oben) hatte 1945 Marschall Shukow seinen Befehlsstand eingerichtet. *
*Man schaut vom Sporn aus bis über die Oder - und auf der anderen Seite über das Bruch bis zu den Seelower Höhen.*




*Also theoretisch jedenfalls. *
*Der Angriff war ja seinerzeit im Winter (Februar 1945). *
*Im Frühjahr, Sommer kann man durch den Bewuchs kaum mehr heraus / herein sehen.*




*Aufgrund dieser militärischen Lage war der Sporn hart umkämpft.*
*Da verwundert es auch nicht, dass auf dem russischen Soldatenfriedhof im Ort 3000 Gefallene sowj. Soldaten ihre Ruhestätte fanden.*




*Gestorben wird nach wie vor in Reitwein  aber ich schwöre, ich war ´s nicht. *




*Vor der Lokalität "Zum Heiratsmarkt" fand ich 2 seltsame Betonpfeiler mit Metallringen. *
*Hat man hier mal die Pferde festgemacht und ist einen trinken gegangen... "Wilder Westen" im Osten. *
*Theoretisch möglich - die Lokalität gibt es seit den 20ern des vorigen Jahrhunderts. *




*Wie auch immer - mein Schwarzer bekommt keine Rast mehr.*
*Es geht nun wieder ab - zurück- nach Hause!*




 spuri


----------



## GlockeGT (16. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## blutlache (16. Mai 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Chapeau Sepi*



*Dem möchte ich mich voll und ganz anschließen. *


----------



## schu2000 (16. Mai 2013)

Route66 schrieb:


> aha, ein Propain Tyee
> wie macht sich das denn so im Vergleich zum Cube??
> Und ist der Biker hier auch aktiv?
> 
> ...



Ja isser 
Vergleich zu nem Cube hab ich nicht, bin vorher Marin gefahren und hatte bisher keinen Würfel  Bike fährt sich aber spitze


----------



## beuze1 (17. Mai 2013)

*Wenn ich die Pharmavertreter im strömenden regen beim Giro seh,
bin ich hier im Süden ja noch hervorragend bedient.
*

*Der Mai ist gekommen.






Und sattes Grün macht sich breit.





.​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorlebike (17. Mai 2013)

Hey,
 sacht mal aus welchem Jahr sind denn die Bider die ihr postet?
Hier gießt es bei 12°.Für morgen sieht es etwas besser aus_
 muss aber arbeiten:-(
 und Sonntag wieder Dauerregen 15°
Brrrrrrr


----------



## Team Slow Duck (17. Mai 2013)

Super Bildberichte hier, vielen Dank an alle fleißigen Poster, spez. Sepalot 

Morgen solls wohl im Frankenland sonnig werden, nur MTB fahr ich zZ gar nicht, keine Lust, im Schlamm zu versinken. Werde wohl mein Rennrad morgen ein wenig bewegen. Die letzten 10 Tage waren ja komplett foxtrott Alpha, jeden Tag Regen.


----------



## Maas89 (18. Mai 2013)

Hab mich heute trotz Schnupfen raus gewagt, konnte einfach nicht anders bei dem Wetter. Aber es wurde nur eine kleine Hausrunde, für ein paar Fotos hat es dennoch gereicht 

Bei der ersten kurzen Trinkpause bin ich auf die Idee gekommen das ich ja auch mal ein paar Bilder machen könnte aber die Kamera lag leider daheim also musste das S3 her halten, ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir das 





Dann ging es weiter zu einer kleinen Jagdhütte wo ich dann nochmal eine kurze Pause vor der Abfahrt gemacht habe. Leider hat mir mein Schnupfen mehr zu schaffen gemacht als ich erwartet habe 









Endlich ging es Richtung Hometrail der noch mit dem ein oder anderen Matschloch glänzte 

Von hier komm ich 





Und da gehts lang





Als der "Autobahn-Trail" mich ausgespuckt hat habe ich mal eine andere Route eingeschlagen und siehe da, es gibt noch mehr Trails bei uns die ich noch nicht gefunden hatte  (leider ein wenig unscharf)





Vor lauter Fahrspaß hab ich dann die Fotos ganz vergessen  Aber hier hat mich dann der Wald wieder frei gelassen 





Ich hoffe es ist nicht all zu langweilig im Vergleich zu den ganzen klasse Urlaubsbildern hier 

Hab heute morgen noch testweise einen Raceface Atlas mit 680mm montiert aber bin mir noch unschlüssig ob das nicht ein wenig zu schmal ist  Hätte noch einen Sixpack Menance in 725mm rumliegen. Vielleicht probier ich den noch aus. Aber der originale Lenker vom Stereo hat 780mm und das ist mir definitiv zu viel.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Hab mich heute trotz Schnupfen raus gewagt..... Ich hoffe es ist nicht all zu langweilig im Vergleich zu den ganzen klasse Urlaubsbildern hier .....


 
Ach was - für die "kleine" Hausrunde sogar richtig 
Nicht jeder hat eben immer Urlaub.  Und langweilig ist ganz sicher anders. Also passt schon & danke für die Erhöhung der Bilderqoute. 
Und nun muss nur noch der Schnupfen weg.....also "Gute Besserung!"


----------



## kubitix (18. Mai 2013)

Mir sinn dann mal wech!





Bis demnächst in 4 Wochen


----------



## Maas89 (18. Mai 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ach was - für die "kleine" Hausrunde sogar richtig
> Nicht jeder hat eben immer Urlaub.  Und langweilig ist ganz sicher anders. Also passt schon & danke für die Erhöhung der Bilderqoute.
> Und nun muss nur noch der Schnupfen weg.....also "Gute Besserung!"



Danke Spuri für die Genesungswünsche  Ich hoffe auch das ich bald wieder richtig durchatmen kann. Das nächste mal nehm ich die Kamera mit, versprochen


----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2013)

@kubitix
Ja Mooooment! Wo geht´s denn hin mit dem vielen Gepäck  Sieht ja nicht gerade nach Alpencross aus


----------



## Team Slow Duck (19. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist nicht all zu langweilig im Vergleich zu den ganzen klasse Urlaubsbildern hier



Im Gegenteil. Auch im "normalen" Landschafts-/Architekturfotobereich ist es mMn wesentlich schwieriger, zuhause eindrucksvolle Aufnahmen hinzubekommen in der scheinbar "langweiligen" Umgebung, bei imposanten Urlaubsmonumenten ist das sicher einfacher, sofern man eine vernünftige Lichtstimmung erwischt. 

Ich habe mir beispielsweise letztes Jahr als Aufgabe gesetzt, eine Fotoserie meiner Heimatstadt Würzburg zu beginnen, die ausschließlich mit der "langweiligen" 50-mm-Brennweite aufgenommen wurde und dies auch ausschließlich in schwarzweiß (inspired by Henri Cartier-Bresson, der auch überwiegend mit dem 50er gearbeitet hat). Da diese Brennweite keine spektakuläre Perspektive bietet, ist es umso schwieriger, vernünftige Bilder umzusetzen. Hier mal ein Paar Beispiele, bekanntere und unbekannte Flecken: 




































Sorry for OT-pics without any CUBES


----------



## cytrax (19. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus! Mach die doch HIER rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (19. Mai 2013)

Nähe der Ilz


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo Stefan, Susanne und Guido,

ich wünsche Euch alles Gute und vorallem eine gute und gesunde Fahrt.
Passt auf Euch auf und findet was Ihr sucht.
 @Guido: Mit Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen meinte ich was anderes 

Also dann, haut rein Ihr Pilger

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## GlockeGT (19. Mai 2013)

Zum Sonntag ging's diesmal ganz nach oben. Fichtelberg.

















Und oben noch Paar Kumpels getroffen. Wie klein die Welt doch ist


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Mai 2013)

@_Maas_: nö, nicht langweilig. Nur eine andere Perspektive, wenn ich nicht irre....





Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2013)

Foxi1988 & GlockeGT haben es vorgemacht  - es geht also durchaus was mit dem Bike an Pfingsten!  Nice Pics!

Wir waren gestern Nachmittag ein wenig auf Pfingstausflug. 
Da spurille & spurin an solchen "Feiertagen" natürlich auch mitwollen - war es vom Profil und von der V-max her nicht wirklich der Brüller.
Aber eben einfach mal was Buntes ins Forum....denn die Natur war sagenhaft.
Und 35 km haben am Ende dann auch auf der Uhr gestanden.

_Wir wollten an der Oder entlang nach Eisenhüttenstadt - genauer gesagt in den Ortsteil Fürstenberg._
_Da dies aber von Frankfurt aus hin und zurück für die spurille doch noch etwas weit ist - mussten wir zunächst satteln._

*So ging es dann erst einmal bis Aurith.*




*Bikes runter vom "Lastesel" und los - auf dem Weg Aurith - Fürstenberg drängt sich das alte "Kraftwerk Vogelsang" *
*als Fotomotiv regelrecht auf. **Die zerschossenen Schornsteine sieht man als Orientierung schon von Weitem.*




*In Fürstenberg am Ufer der Straße Oderberge angekommen - blickt man über die Halbinsel (die wir noch befahren werden) *
*auf die Oder - und ahnt im Hintergrund die zerstörten Brückenreste.*
*Etwas dazu - und zur Stadt Fürstenberg bzw. dem heutigen Ortsteil von Eisenhüttenstadt - kann man wie immer hier erfahren:*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/F%C3%BCrstenberg_(Oder)#Geschichte





*Auf dem Weg zum Zipfel der Halbinsel zwischen Oder-Spree-Kanal und Oder*




*...konnten wir den ersten Storch erspähen - noch nicht ahnend - was uns bald schon an Störchen begegnen würde..*




*Unten auf den Wiesen zur Oder hin - haben wir bei 25  aufgehört zu zählen - hier Ausschnitte davon...*








*Noch mal von der Halbinsel aus die "halbe" Brücke.*




*Letzte Storchen-Impressionen *








*Ansicht von der Halbinsel aus auf den Ortskern von Fürstenberg (Oder).*
*Hinten die neue Brücke über den Oder-Spree Kanal - und gut zu sehen die alte Nikolaikirche.*




*Weiter ging es ...... so langsam bereits als Rückweg getarnt.*
*Gut das meiste war heute schon die Deichautobahn. *




*...aber - ab und wann fand sich schon ein kurzes Stück reinster Naturweg....parallel dazu. *




*Zum Entenaufschrecken und Spaß haben hat diese Wegführung jedenfalls gereicht...*




*Obwohl manche uns auch eiskalt gegenüber waren...*
*Dumme Gänse...Ignoranten...*




*Schauen wir halt lieber ganz kurz bei den Schafen vorbei...*




*Und beenden die Tour dann mit der Naturkundewertung...2 x 1 - oder so ähnlich *




Und ja - ehe die Kommentare zu Bild 1 kommen - nach abrüsten zu Hause war noch ´ne Waschanlage angesagt. 
Und dann ein gemütlicher, sonniger Abendausklang bei 23° 
Davon können auch wir uns nun seit heute auch für mindestens 1 Woche verabschieden.


----------



## Maas89 (20. Mai 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> @_Maas_: nö, nicht langweilig. Nur eine andere Perspektive, wenn ich nicht irre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an wo das war  Meins war an der Schwanner Warte. Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Woher kommst du denn?


 
Intimes besser weiter per* P*(rivater)*N*(achricht) ???


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo das war  Meins war an der Schwanner Warte. Woher kommst du denn?


Ebenfalls Schwanner Warte....


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Mai 2013)

Im Südlichen Bayerischen Wald konnte man sich auch heute über das Wetter nicht beschweren...


----------



## beuze1 (20. Mai 2013)

*Montag, 20. Mai 2013 ca.12°*

*ohne worte*






.


----------



## schorlebike (20. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,
bei uns mal wieder scheiß Wetter, 7°-8° windig und Regen, dass das Wasser die Trails runtergeschossen iss;
aber wir waren taff.
Unterwegs haben wir Wander getroffen, die sonst MTB fahren.
Kommentar:"Findet ihr das nicht ein bisschen strong?"
Wir waren schon nach ca.200 m eingesaut....
Bilder konnte ich leider keine machen.Handy wäre direkt abgesoffen.
Wir haben nur ein paar Bilder am Auto gemacht, krieg sie aber
 nicht hochheladen.Der Link im FAQ zeigt nur Error 404 an:-(
So long


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Mai 2013)

->Spuri: Tolle Tour mit der ganzen Familie 
_->_Spurille ... na kleine Spurille sag ich da nicht mehr sondern Respekt junge Dame . Noch ein, zwei Jahre auf dem Bike und Dein alter Herr schnaufft hinter Dir her .

Dafür einen Extra Spuri Gruß aus dem Taunus:



 @_beuze1_: Ja ... unfassbar das Wetter für Ende Mai. Obwohl für uns noch gut getimed. Bis gestern war das Wetter gut und wir konnten schöne Touren machen. Heute waren wir eh auf einem Geburtstag. Aber ich wünsche Dir schnell wieder ein leckeres Beuze-Hoch. Aber geb uns was ab.


----------



## GlockeGT (20. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heut auch schon nach wenigen Metern komplett eingesaut gewesen
Hab heute mal die EBM Strecke in Seiffen unter die Stollen genommen. Da geht was!    Aber leider keine Bilder gemacht.

@ spurhalter
Schöne Fotos, Störche hab ich bei uns hier schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2013)

ich will das Wetter von vorletzer Woche in bella Italia  (obwohl das heute auch irgendwas hat)

Am Samstag sind viele Päckchen der  Bikeshops gekommen 



.  Darunter die aktuelle Shimano XT. Geplant fürs Fritzz. Aber spontan entschieden  sie am Hanzz zu probieren.

Montiert wartet alles auf eine  erste Probefahrt.





Aber auch wenn ein tolles  Motorsportwochenende ist (DTM/ 24h Nürburgring Nordschleife), muss es mal raus  gehen.

Auch wenn das Weckerklingeln um  7:00 Uhr und der Blick aus dem Fenster einen fast weiter pennen lassen, geht es  raus. Es nieselt - aber nur 2 Minuten. Dann ist es schon vorbei.






Am Ochsenkopf ist es soweit  trocken - halt so, wie es nach einer ausgiebigen stundenlangen Dusche am  Vorabend sein kann. Passt soweit.

Es grünt und am Bullheadhouse  gehen auch schon die Lichter an.






Es hüllt sich alles in Nebel. Herrlich mal wieder am Ochsenkopf  zu sein. Und endlich das frische Grün. Fürstenbrunnen. Der 5 Sterne DH ist auch  mal wieder interessant.






Wurde zum Schluss trotzdem mal  wieder gefahren. Wie immer sehr schön und bei dem Wetter ist ja auch niemand  unterwegs.






Beim Aufstieg überrollen einen  immer wieder die Nebeldecken.






Strampeln hilft gegen den kühlen  Wind.






Nur noch ein paar Meter bis zum  totalen Gipfel. Wahrzeichenfelsen.






Dauert nicht mehr lang bis zum  Test. Nasse Rückstände nur vom durch die  Wolken rumfahren.






Klassiker.






Mein Berggipfelfrühstückspanorama.  Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts 



.  Zum Glück war ich schon so oft da, dass ich mir ein gebrauchtes Bild aus dem  Gedächtnis in die Netzhaut einlege 



.






Bloß keinen Schritt zu viel 



. 






Das Elixier für den Moment-  Frühstück! 












Ein  Frühstück am Berggipfel kann zu dieser Jahreszeit "hartes Brot" sein ... auch  mit Kaffee 



.  Aber herrlich diese Ruhe, bevor der ganze Trubel aufsteht und her kommt  



.  Aber 8°C ... weste bescheid!






Rauf, nie ohne Spaß.


















Mal ein Stück runter und da fährt  einem der Schuster übern Weg 



.  Also noch mal rauf. Und mittlerweile hat es auch aufgezogen. Waldstein 



.






Komm - 5 Sterne wartet.






Auf dem Sprung 



.












Unten müssen wir noch ein wenig am  Bullheadhouse spielen.












Die Ochsenkopf-(s)Winger 






.
















































Zum Abschluss ein Werkstatt-Weizen 



.




​


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Mai 2013)

gute Story mal wieder 

wie findest du die Bremse? ich bin seid 1 Jahr voll auf begeistert!!!


----------



## schorlebike (24. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich will am Wochenende in die Sonne, 
in den Odenwald nach Güttersbach/Mossautal, 
zwischen Mörlenbach und Michelstadt.

Iss hier jemand aus der Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (24. Mai 2013)

*Ein letzter verzweifelter Versuch, dem Mai  doch noch eine schöne Tour zu entlocken.*

*In einer schaurig schönen Vollmondnacht.







Habe ich punkt 12 ein paar tote Frösche auf dem alten Friedhof vergraben.






Und zur Sicherheit dann noch.






Einen Rosenkranz für besser Wetter gebetet.






Und der Herr hat mich belohnt, mit Trails






Und deutlich Wärmeren...






Regen wie gestern  ...



*


.


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2013)

*Na bitte! Geht doch 

 Nächstes Mal legst du noch ein ordentliches Tänzchen hin bevor du die Frösche einbuddelst, dann klappt´s auch mit der Sonne 

*


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Mai 2013)

Buddel noch ein paar mehr für uns im Taunus ein ... die fangen hier schon wieder an Weihnachtsbäume zu verkaufen.


----------



## schorlebike (24. Mai 2013)

Wir mussten Scheiben kratzen ;-)


----------



## skydog73 (28. Mai 2013)

Moin,

Hatte gerade nen Job in Barcelona - und die richtie Entscheidung getroffen: mal wieder ein Bike mitgenommen (so mach ich das in Zukunft wieder häufiger! )

Nen Haufen netter Locals kennengelernt. Hier und da bauen die Jungs wirklich nette Trails (auch mit Anliegern, Tables, Wallrides... halt Allem, was das Herz begehrt) ...nur finden muss man sie... 
Und das beste: nachtaktiv sind die Kollegen auch! 

ein paar Impressionen:

Die Basilica auf dem Tibidabo:





Sagrada Familia - ob das Dingens jemals fertig wird?










endlich Feierabend!





über den Dächern der Stadt...





the "Holy Trails of Catalunya"














Hab dann überraschend Besuch bekommen , und ein brauchbares Leihbike liess sich auch schnell organisieren.
Die Stadt selbst ist auch ein schöner Spielplatz - vor Allem Nachts...





Tja, einerseits das bergige Hinterland... Andererseits ist abhängen am Strand auch nicht schlecht! 










Keine Ahnung, was da gerade los war... 





Feierabendrunde...










mal flowig, mal anspruchsvoll ... irgendwie gibts Alles!





...und diese Wasserstellen lernt man auf jeden Fall zu schätzen...




















und so etwas findet man zufällig im Wald















Huch ?!? ...sah doch gerade noch ganz anders aus, der Esel...





Hach ja...










Word!





Schön war´s! und das leckere Essen ist auch nicht zu verachten!
Barcelonaist auf jeden Fall immer eine Reise Wert...auch ausserhalb vom Job...


Grüsse aus Bärlin!
Matthias


----------



## Eisengeier (28. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir spontan den Nachmittag freigenommen als die Sonne durchkam.


----------



## deathmetal (30. Mai 2013)

Ein wenig Motion in bewegten Bilder vom Gardasee (vor knapp 2 Wochen)

Die waren alle vom Monte Stivo. Erstmal am Grat entlang mit ein paar mal "kletterei" und dann endlich der Downhill  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxWBYXVKmDc"]Monte Stivo Teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st0iL2UhwYo"]Monte Stivo Teil 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daBt-ILAMeM"]Monte Stivo Teil 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## beuze1 (30. Mai 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ... die fangen hier schon wieder an Weihnachtsbäume zu verkaufen.





*Ganz so schlimm ist es bei uns noch nicht, der Mai gibt sich alle Mühe
und erreichte heute schwindelerregende 7°





Also flux eine Tour zusammengeklickt und ins Navi geladen





Doch schon bald gingen erste Hagelschauer nieder





Da Helfen nicht mal mehr fromme Sprüche an der Kappele





Nix wie heim und das Bike durch Trail-Bob ersetzt





Ging es bei beständigem Sauwetter ins nasse Ideenreich





Wo es auf der Terrasse erstmals seit Weihnachten wieder Glühwein gab 






.​*


----------



## GlockeGT (30. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter is echt nicht mehr normal. Bei uns hier im Gebirge schifft es seit Tagen. Letzten Sonntag beim Erzgebirgsradrennen hab ich spuren im Neuschnee hinterlassen. Ohne Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimo6666 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte heute mal Glück mit dem Wetter


----------



## sepalot (30. Mai 2013)

heute nach 10 Tagen ging mal wieder was auf dem Bike ... hat aber am Nachmittag wieder mit Dauerregen begonnen ... achja und den Schnee am letzten Sonntag und dazugehörige Temperaturen - da geh ich einfach mal nicht weiter drauf ein 

Uiuiui. Was ein Wetter draußen.  Fast tagelang Dauerregen 



.  Na da muss man sich anderweitig beschäftigen. Da gibt es eine schöne Fox 36  Talas 160/130/100 



.






So hat man mal kurzzeitig halt  zwei Fox Talas übrig *angeb* . Aber eine geht statt der Lyrik ins rennen und die  andere war ja nur geliehen, dass der Italien-Road-Trip nicht ins Wasser fiel 



.






Und wenn es draußen regnet, dann  stöbert man halt im Trailbook und träumt von den geilen Vinschgautrails 



.






Soooo soll es doch draußen sein.  Und kein Aquarium.






Ja ein Wunder. Die Sonne zeigt  sich am Vormittag  .  Also schnell mal raus auf eine kleine Runde 



.






Sonne! Nicht mehr gewönnt. Lieber  erst mal aus der Deckung beobachten 



.






Blick zur Sophie. Aber heute  nicht. 






Ja, Buchstein. Ein schöner  Spielplatz. Ob früher als Kind oder jetzt als noch größeres Kind 



.












So, jetzt aber runter, in den  "Canyon".






Jetzt schon heim? Neee! Die Runde  war jetzt zu kurz und das Wetter hält auch noch. Weiter zum Gut Geigenreuth. 
Dort wo das Pferd auf dem  Riesenlaufband walken muss 



.






Und auf neuen Wegen zum  Siegesturm, hoch über dem Schlosspark Fantasie in Eckersdorf.






Jetzt aber weiter auf dem Trail.  Aber nicht zu schnell, da sich noch ungekannte Pfade zeigen und die muss man  auch mal probieren.






Was neues gefunden. Nice! Und in  der Sonne.






Noch ein Abzweig. Ein schöner  schmaler Pfad.






Und dann denkt man erst, dass es  nicht weiter geht. Aber scharf rechts geht es in einen noch schmaleren  verwinkelten Pfad. Teils ist das Bike mit Pedale breiter als der Trampelpfad.  Aber lässt sich ganz lustig fahren 



.












Genug im und um den Schlosspark  gespielt.






Es blüht. So schaut's doch gleich  viel freundlicher aus.












Und dann wieder Action. An der  Teufelsbrücke vorbei.





​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Mai 2013)

mimo6666 schrieb:


> ..Ich hatte heute mal Glück mit dem Wetter...



 na immerhin.....
Die Ladezeiten hier sind ja trotz des Wetters Arbeitnehmerunfreundlich 
Danke an Alle die uns hier mit netten Storys + zahlreichen Fotos über die Graue Phase hinweg trösten!
Barcelona, Glühwein, Matsch & Modder oder kleine Runde....


----------



## kathi_83 (1. Juni 2013)

So hab auch mal wieder einpaar eindrücke meiner Tour, vom Montag und Donnerstag.




Ist es nicht schön im Schwarzwald 






hoffe das die beiden bald wieder gemeinsam auf Tour gehen dürfen 





Blick vom Schauinsland auf den Kandel





da musste das Cube alleine auf Tour  aber war trotzdem schön 










Blick zum Feldberg, man sehe die weißen Flecken, Schnee Ende Mai


----------



## lolo-bike (1. Juni 2013)

kathi_83 schrieb:


> So hab auch mal wieder einpaar eindrücke meiner Tour, vom Montag und Donnerstag.



ich bin am donnerstag dann den kandelweg von waldkirch nach offenburg gefahren, auch sehr schön, aber unendlich matschig fast die ganze strecke.
aber nächste woche soll ja alles besser werden, und bis kirchzarten dann hoffentlich auch alles trockener.


----------



## Scholty (2. Juni 2013)

Keine Bilder sondern ein Video von einer Abfahrt durch den Wald in Bayern, noch vor dem grossen Regen.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9134203/Abfahrt_durch_den_Wald

Ja stimmt, eine bessere Kamera muss her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juni 2013)

Scholty schrieb:


> ..Ja stimmt, eine bessere Kamera muss her.


 
 Und wenn geht vielleicht auch noch etwas Hintergrundmusik o.ä. - sonst werden die 6:20 min ganz schön zäh. 
Für das biken bei der Witterung und den damit verbundenen Bedingungen da draußen aber ein fetten


----------



## Scholty (2. Juni 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und wenn geht vielleicht auch noch etwas Hintergrundmusik o.ä. - sonst werden die 6:20 min ganz schön zäh.
> Für das biken bei der Witterung und den damit verbundenen Bedingungen da draußen aber ein fetten



Na ja Hintergrundmusik und GEMA, passt nicht wirklich..........


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juni 2013)

Scholty schrieb:


> Na ja Hintergrundmusik und GEMA, passt nicht wirklich..........


 
 Das ist mal ein Argument - woran man alles denken sollte, aber hier ist ja auch manches so was von 
Leider.  Erfreuen wir uns halt am Bildmaterial.


----------



## LaCarolina (3. Juni 2013)

Gleich krieg ich hier wieder Haue, bin schon weg 

Foto von gestern, 27 Grad, keine Wolke in Sicht


----------



## xerto (3. Juni 2013)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Gleich krieg ich hier wieder Haue, bin schon weg
> 
> Foto von gestern, 27 Grad, keine Wolke in Sicht



liebe LaCarolina,

du zeigt uns hier immer nur schönwetterfos zum neidisch werden.

ich war mit meiner frau bis samstag in cala ratjada auf malorca. wir haben uns von 14 tagen an 13 den ars.... abgefroren. 

in der ersten woche temperaturen bis 13 grad und eiskalter nordwind. 

in der zweiten woche ein bißchen besser bis 15 grad und eiskalter nordwind

der schönste tag war der letzte samstag unser abreisetag mit 25 grad

nicht mal mit dieter bohlen einen sangria zu trinken konnte unseren urlaub noch retten

allerdings, wenn man m-bikes in cala ratjada und seinen össi guide meidet ist hier ein tolles bikerevier. die berge bis 500 hm steil rauf und dann wieder steil runter

sollten wir uns mal persönlich kennen lerne lade ich dich gerne zum sangria ein


----------



## LaCarolina (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Xerto, da musst Du schon noch ein Stückchen weiter fliegen, bis nach Málaga, aber die Sangria nehm ich gern an 

Hier war es auch in den letzten Wochen noch recht kühl für die Jahreszeit, aber trocken und für mich zum biken ideal. Wenn jetzt der Sommer kommt, ist es hier aus mit MTB (jedenfalls für mich), viel zu heiss, dann sehne ich mich immer nach deutschen Wäldern und Biergarten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juni 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> ...nicht mal mit dieter bohlen einen sangria zu trinken konnte unseren urlaub noch retten....
> sollten wir uns mal persönlich kennen lerne lade ich dich gerne zum sangria ein


 
 Beim Onkel Dieter nicht austrinken wollen - und dann hier groß_spurig_ die Reste versprechen.... Na Du bist mir ja Eimer....nee, Einer....
Leute - es ist überstanden - es folgt 

 pur & Sommerfeeling....


----------



## Maas89 (5. Juni 2013)

Gestern auch mal eine kleine Runde gedreht nach dem Regenwetter die ganze Zeit  Da war es noch ziemlich sauber


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Juni 2013)

Nachdem wir 1997 und 2002 die beiden schlimmen Oderhochwasser hatten & nun in Bayern, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt so richtig was abgesoffen ist  
wollte ich einfach mal schauen, warum bei uns keiner darüber redet!

Also einen guten Aussichtspunkt überlegt - Oderhänge/Adonisröschen- 
Hänge in Lebus sind doch perfekt vom "Überblick" her  Wetter passt & los!


*Blick vom Hang in Lebus auf Frankfurt (Oder) - den Weg da Unten fahre ich sonst gerne quer über die Wiesen zurück! *
*Zu meinem Erstaunen sind sogar die unteren Wege wasserfrei!*




*Hier sieht man Frankfurt (Oder) - City  noch mal etwas Besser.*




*Von hier oben hat man in der Tat einen guten Ausblick.*
*Die andere Seite - Blick diesmal weit bis in Polens Landschaft rein.*




*Hochwasser sieht Anders aus  kann mir das nicht erklären! Alte Oder (vorne) und Oder brav in Ihrem Bett. sei Dank.*




*Da die ganze Landschaft der letzten Eiszeit zu verdanken ist - geht es für Flachland hier auch ganz gut hoch .... *




*...und wieder runter! Mal weniger...am grünen Baumrand entlang *
*

*

*....mitten auf der Wiese...*




*oder...mal etwas mehr - einfach abwärts mit Gebrüll....*




*Unten angekommen ging es wieder total "Staubtrocken" weiter - hätte ich derzeit aber niemals nicht gedacht...*




*Diesen gefühlten "2000"er hebe ich mir für das nächste Mal auf... *
*Wie gesagt - bis hier schob die Eiszeit ein bissel Zeugs zusammen. *




*Am Birkenhof - 1,2,3 - wäre doch total Perfekt für uns Spuris! *




*Auf dem Rückweg sah ich schon das Brot von Morgen heranwachsen... - ist etwa bald wieder Herbst ???*




*Und testete mal eben einfache Gespanne für die nächste Aussaat! *
*Ich glaube aber - das macht dann doch lieber ein Ackergaul.  *




Jedenfalls kann ich ganz ruhig schlafen gehen - den wirklich Hochwasser-Betroffenen wünsche ich ein rasches Ende der Fluten!!

 von der trockenen Oderregion - spuri


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Juni 2013)

@Maas: Diese heiteren Bilderrätsel gefallen mir. Rechts sind Tennisplätze, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (6. Juni 2013)

sehr schöne und sehr grüne Bilder, Spuri


----------



## Maas89 (7. Juni 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> @Maas: Diese heiteren Bilderrätsel gefallen mir. Rechts sind Tennisplätze, oder ?



Genau  Ich muss glaub doch mal Bilder von anderen Touren machen, das die Gegend nicht so bekannt wird


----------



## vase2k (9. Juni 2013)

Gestern nachmittag irgendwo in Brandenburg


----------



## Nepumuk. (9. Juni 2013)

So, ich melde mich auch mal zurück aus einem großartigen Skitourenwinter. 

Wir haben diese Woche erstmal für eine Einfahrtour bei super Wetter genutzt.





Wie man leicht erkennen kann sind wir im Allgäu:





Blick auf den Alpsee bei Immenstadt:









Und am Ende gabs noch eine ganz nette Abfahrt:









Hier gibts eine grobe Routenbeschreibung:
http://www.allgaeu-bikers.de/mountainbike-immenstadt-salmas.html

Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder und immer schön weiter posten damit es nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## sepalot (9. Juni 2013)

Letzte Woche Dauerregen in Massen.  Also warne auch die Mainauen wieder am Roten Main ab Bayreuth angeschwollen und  die tief in den Auen liegenden Straßen geschlossen.

*Wasser*

*Wasser*

*Wasser*

Wenn's dauer-pi..t, äääääää,  regnet, dann wird eben gebastelt. Nach Rädla fahrn macht auch Rädla schrauben  spaß. Nach dem Fritzz bekommt auch das Hanzz neue pellen.







Und nach einen prüfenden Blick auf  die Hinterradnabe und ein gezielter Eingriff is dann auch da wieder gut.






Die Woche war dann noch mal  Fritzz-Baustelle. Erster Steuersatz: Tapered, aber passt nicht. Tja, zu sehr an  Normungen aus dem Maschinenbau orientiert (Berufskrankheit nicht auf Fahrräder  übertragbar). Zweiten die Woche bekommen. Tja, auch nicht richtig: Passt zwar  ins Steuerrohr aber leider nicht die Gabel. War schlecht beschrieben. Ist  eigentlich nur ein Reduziersteuersatz, um 1 1/5" Steuerrohre brauchbar zu machen  für 1 1/8" Gabeln. Also Dritten bestellt.






Der Dritte passt und so konnte  endlich die Fox Talas montiert werden. Neue Gabel, neue Pellen - neue  Enduro-Abenteuer können kommen.






Nach den neuen Pellen und der  neuen Bremse nun auch die neue Kurbel montiert: Race Face Atlas. Geilomat! Also  auch neue Freeride-Abenteuer können kommen.






Dann ging's bei gemütlichen  Temperaturen am Nachmittag natürlich auch mal raus. Gabel und neue Reifen  ausführen. Immer hoch. Bayreuther Stadtgartenamt. Schönes Anwesen.






Oben vom Klinikum, Richtung  Oberwaiz geht es rasant bergab. Aber heute mal rein in Wald und woanders lang.  Neuen Trail inspizieren. Bis zum Gegenanstieg und dem Weghindernis ein nettes  Ding.






Durch Heinersreuth runter in die  Mainauen. Vor einer Woche konnte man hier noch nicht stehen.






Man sieht den angeschwemmten Sand  auf der Straße. Kurz hinter der Überführung stand ich noch letzte Woche in  Entgegengesetzter Richtung ...






... vor der Hochwasserschranke.






Von Cottenbach zum Siegesturm:  Eigentlich kein Kommentar. Mal wieder was neues probiert und eine einzige  Katastrophe! Bis zum Waldrand ein guter Feldweg. Dann ein verwachsener  ehemaliger Rückeweg. Aber wie. Bauschutt. Dann Feuchtbiotop noch und nöcher. Ein  einziges Geschlicke und laufen in einem einzigen Bach. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeewig lang.  Pfui! Zu Krönung den ehemaligen (1993) Schulwald der Bayreuther Graserschule  gefunden, kurz bevor es auf einen vernünftigen Weg geht. 






Schaut so harmlos aus. Gerade die  Sonnengefluteten Abschnitte. Aber wääääääääää!












Neuen Weg unterhalb vom  Siegesturm. Aber der Endet am Waldrand auf der Wiese in einem Riesensee. Es ist  wie alle Wiesen noch durchnässt. Aber hilft nix und durch! Blick rauf zur  Bürgerreuth.






Blick von Grünen Hügel zum  Siegesturm.






Mein erstes Bild Fahrrad mit  Bayreuther Wahrzeichen. Das dringenst sanierungsbedürftige Festspielhaus. Tja,  das schafft auch nur Dumm-Bayreuth. Dieses Jahr 200 Jahre Richard-Wagner. Aber  keines der Stetten ist in Schuss und nicht im Bau oder Renovierung. Hier das  Festspielhaus eingekleidet mit Foto-Hülle, weil's abbröckelt (aber eigentlich  nicht erst seit diesem Jahr). Dazu die Villa Wahnfried (da hat der Richard mal  gewohnt) eine einzige Baustelle, weil man angefangen hat noch ein riesen Museum  dran zu bauen. Mei Oh mei!!!






Neue Wege aus Bayreuth erst mal  wieder raus. Schöne, neue, ungewohnte Ausblicke auf Bayreuth. Aber es zieht ein  wenig zu. Der Osten ist schon die ganze Zeit dunkel und es grummelt am Himmel  immer wieder.






Die Stadtkriche.






Denen schmeckts.






Und schon stehe ich unten in den  Mainauen. Größtenteils trocken ...












... und man mag nicht glauben,  dass der Main nicht mehr da unten Platz fand.






Auf den Wiesentrails geht es am  Main entlang in die Stadt zurück.






*War schön, aber etwas schwül.  Aber gut, dass bei uns letzte Woche die Überschwemmungen größtenteils kein  Problem waren. Die Straßen gut 50cm unter Wasser.*
​


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2013)

*Hola, wir sind zurück 

Die letzte Radtour ist dann doch etwas länger geworden 













Ich würde ja an dieser Stelle gerne Bilder posten aber leider war ich ja mit meinem Marin unterwegs und das geht ja gar nicht im Cube Forum 

Außerdem möchte ich mit über 1000 Bildern Sepi keine Konkurrenz machen 

Vielleicht stellen Stefan und Susanne ein paar Cube in Motion Bilder ein *


----------



## LaCarolina (9. Juni 2013)

@ Nepumuk, wow  Spitzenfotos


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2013)

@Nepumuk
Hammergegend  Hammerbilder  Hammerkuh 

  @sepalot
Hammerteile 

  @Cortina
Da habt ihr es euch aber richtig gegeben 
Hau die Bilder in den Cube Talk und gut is  Da hat der Sepi auch noch nicht für stundenlange Ladezeiten gesorgt


----------



## kubitix (10. Juni 2013)

Moinsen,

Dieser Weg war kein leichter,





wir sind wie Guido schreibt alle Gesund und Munter ohne Schäden und Defekte zuhause angekommen.

Bilder gibt es sicher auch noch! Es muß aber erstens aus den 2.300 Aufnahmen eine sinnvolle Auswahl getroffen werden, desweiteren müssen diese dann für das Forum aufbereitet und schlußendlich noch mit ein bizzl Text versehen werden, das dauert.

Macht also bitte auf 42 Seiten des Forum´s schon mal Platz für:

Buen Camino, wir fahren an das "Ende der Welt"

Susanne und Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Juni 2013)

Tolle Fotos - endlich! Dachte schon was ist denn hier los, das nix los ist!



kubitix schrieb:


> ....wir fahren an das "Ende der Welt"


 
Stefan & Co - wusste ja gar nicht, dass Ihr hier in der Nähe gewesen seid....
Na dann - Allen Beteiligten ein  welcome back!
Die Vorfreude auf Eure Reiseberichte & Fotos ist schon jetzt Riesig.
Da machen wir gerne etwas Platz....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Juni 2013)

Nanu? Wieder 2 Tage nichts los bei dem Wetter? Bis auf die Bilder(aus)Sortierer gilt hier aber keiner als Entschuldigt!
Na gut - Beuze evtl. - der wollte das mit dem Wetter klären.....aber sonst?!
Gibt es eben bis zum Reisebericht von Stefan und Co. schnell noch ein paar Impressionen von der kleinen Feierabendrunde heute.

*Die zappelnde Boje noch innerhalb der Stadt lies es schon ahnen....*




*.....die Wiesen in der Vorstadt (hier am Eichwald) sind jetzt doch wieder geflutet.*




*Zur Freude der nun brüten wollenden Wasservögel*








*Noch schnell etwas "Buntes" - auf dem Ziegenwerder*




*Ehe noch ein klein wenig "gematscht" wurde - Spaß muss sein!* 




Nu aber los - Guido, Stefan, Joerg - wo bleibt Ihr?


----------



## OIRAM (12. Juni 2013)

*Man, man, man, was bin ich auf die Bilder unserer Weltenbummler gespannt.*


----------



## OIRAM (12. Juni 2013)

*So, da Bilder aus NRW ja Seltenheitswert haben, werd ich Euch mal an meiner heutigen Tour teilhaben lassen.

Felsentour auf und um den Olsberg









Die ersten Hm, noch is alles gut...





Der Gipfel des Olsberg, mit der m.M., besten Aussicht...





Blick auf die Bruchhauser Steine...





Die Schutzhütte am Ochsenkreuz...





Hier am Ochsenkreuz wurde im 17. Jahrhundert ein Hirte von einem Ochsen getötet...





Sternrodt-Skilift





Hier wurde schon mal für´s kommende Wochenende, die Strecke für den "Rocky Mountain Marathon" abgesteckt...





am Berg in der Bildmitte befindet sich das "Fort Fun Abenteuerland"





Feuerbaum...





mit 5 dazugehörigen Aufklärungstafeln und gemütlichen Sitzgelegenheiten...





noch mal ein Blick auf die Bruchhauser Steine...





und etwas Beistand für die letzten Kilometer...





in der Bildmitte der Olsberg, wo die heutige Tour begann...





Vielleicht kommt der ein oder andere am Wochenende ja zum "Bike Festival Willingen"

*


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juni 2013)

*Das Sauerland ist schon auch richtig nett *


----------



## LAforce (12. Juni 2013)

THX OIRAM für die coolen Bilder!
Das steigert doch schonmal die Vorfreude aufs Festival nächstes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (13. Juni 2013)

schöne bilder und ne schöne tour mario


----------



## xerto (13. Juni 2013)

so mal ein tourenfote von mir






match match und match

war wohl in der gleichen gegend wie beuze.

naja 






am wochenende wird alles gut. der taunus ist noch viel zu nass.


mnaja, es gibt ja mittel und möglichkeiten für mich als wellnessbiker das wetter zu verbessern.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Juni 2013)

Seltsame "Beilage" zum Bier... 
Hier geht dazu ein Schnitzel oder ein Steak. 
Andere Länder.....andere.....ähm Beilagen. 
Geschmeckt hat's hoffentlich trotzdem - das verdiente Maß. 
 @_mario_ - wirklich feine Fotos - den Feuerbaum finde ich besonders schön!
Euch schönes Wetter beim anstehenden Treffen - scheint ja aber zu klappen!
Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## xerto (13. Juni 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Seltsame "Beilage" zum Bier...
> Hier geht dazu ein Schnitzel oder ein Steak.



war auch ein schnitzel dabei....


ich habe halt nur das gesunde zeigen wollen (der salat ist ja auch noch da )

hefetee und salat


----------



## sepalot (13. Juni 2013)

na wenn Herr Spuri soooo lieb bittet


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2013)

*Was ist los Sepi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zwei Bilder und die auch noch in klein .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## sepalot (13. Juni 2013)

kann man drauf klicken und dann sind sie groß


----------



## kubitix (14. Juni 2013)

Es geht los,
 allen hier ein herzliches,


 Buen Camino, dies ist der Pilgergruß auf dem Jakobsweg und bedeutet soviel wie Ich wünsche dir einen guten Weg.


 Guido hatte mich im vergangenen Jahr auf unsere Planung für 2013 angesprochen und den Camino Frances in die Überlegungen eingebracht, eigentlich war für uns ein erneuter AlpX angedacht.


 Der französische Jakobsweg startet für viele in Saint Jean Pied de Port und endet zumeist in Santiago de Compostela. Für uns sollte es aber über den Camino a Fisterra weiter an das Kap Finisterre gehen. Das Kap ruft das Ende der Welt, ist aber nicht der geographisch westlichste Punkt des europäischen Festlandes, dieser liegt in Portugal am Cabo da Roca.


 An das Kap wollten wir schon immer mal, also warum nicht mit dem MTB und warum nicht über den Jakobsweg. Mittlerweile sind etwa 20 Prozent der Pilger auf dem Jakobsweg mit dem Rad unterwegs. Es gibt auch einen Radpilgerweg der in Teilen vom Fußweg abweicht, wir hatten uns zum Ziel gesetzt möglichst viel auf dem Fußweg zu fahren. Dies ist mit einigen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen nahezu zu 100% möglich. Mit den Fußpilgern hatten wir auf der über 900 Kilometer langen Tour ein sehr herzliches Verhältnis, die Radpilger sind völlig akzeptiert. Wenn man sich dann auch nach dem Motto behandele deine Mitmenschen so wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest verhält gibt es auch keinen Anlass für Probleme.


 Wir waren mit An- und Abreise insgesamt 20 Tage unterwegs und sind die Strecke von 970 Kilometern in 15 Etappen gefahren. Ich werde versuchen zwei aufeinanderfolgende Tage in einem Beitrag darzustellen, dazwischen wird es aber immer wieder Pausen geben.  


 Nun also die ersten beiden Tage und die ersten Bilder.








 Wir hatten in Saint Jean im Vorfeld eine Unterkunft gebucht in der die Möglichkeit bestand unser Auto während der Tour sicher abstellen zu können. Nach einer Nachtfahrt und einer Strecke von fast 1400 Kilometern erreichten wir am Sonntag Vormittag die Herberge.







 Die Zimmer waren noch nicht bezugsfertig, wir sind also direkt zu einem Spaziergang durch den Ort aufgebrochen.












Saint Jean Pied de Port ist ein kleiner Ort mit historischem Kern und natürlich auch Aufgrund der Jakobsweg Thematik viel besucht.












 In der Rue de la Citadelle befindet sich das Pilgerbüro







 dort erhält der Pilger gegen eine kleine Gebühr sein Carnet de Pelerin seinen Pilgerausweis.







 Dieser Ausweis ist notwendig wenn man unterwegs die Pilgerherbergen nutzen möchte. Durch abstempeln in z.B. Kirchen, Unterkünften, Rathäusern oder auch bei der Polizei wird der zurückgelegte Pilgerweg nachgewiesen, dies ist wichtig wenn man in Santiago seine Compostela erhalten möchte. Die Jakobsmuschel ist das Erkennungszeichen der Pilger untereinander und wird meist irgendwo außen am Gepäck getragen.


 Montagmorgen 7.00 Uhr, es ist soweit,







 noch ein kurzes Frühstück








 unsere Habseligkeiten für die nächsten Tage an die Räder packen, das obligatorische jetzt gehts los Foto machen,







 und ab sofort der Muschel folgen.







 Für den ersten Tag ist nur eine kurze etwa 35 Kilometer lange Etappe über den Ibaneta-Pass und Roncesvalle nach Urrobi auf den Campingplatz geplant. Wollten wir Ursprünglich den Kammweg fahren, hatte man uns in Saint Jean auf die wirklich eindringlichste Art davor gewarnt. Das Wetter in den vorangegangen Tagen und die damit verbundene Wegbeschaffenheit waren zu schlecht, ausserdem lag am Pass noch Schnee. Selbst die Fußpilger wurden über die Passtrasse bzw. den über weite Strecken parallel verlaufenden Weg geschickt.












 Ein verlaufen oder verfahren ist auf dem Jakobsweg eigentlich nicht möglich, Muscheln als Wegweiser sind wirklich immer zu finden.







 Auch wenn wir den Kammweg nicht nutzten ließen die ersten Schiebepassagen nicht lange auf sich warten.







 Noch ein kurzer Fotostop bevor es anschließend den Pass rauf geht.







 Geschafft







 2 Kilometer nach der Passhöhe dann das Kloster von Roncesvalle












 Man muss den Jakobsweg nicht unbedingt zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad machen. Diese Familie hat sich eine andere Art der Fortbewegung ausgesucht.







 Bemerkenswert ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass sie sich auf dem Rückweg von Santiago befanden.







 Am frühen Nachmittag war dann der Campingplatz von Urrobi erreicht und das Lager wurde aufgebaut.












 Irgendwann nächtens wurde es dann etwas frisch, gut das wir unsere Daunenschlafsäcke mitgenommen hatten.







 Guido hatte in der Nacht seine Gepäcktaschen geplündert und alles angezogen was er finden konnte. Sein Schlafsack war mit den herrschenden Temperaturen überfordert.


 Als wir das Zelt verlassen und unsere Räder in Augenschein genommen hatten, war auch klar warum







 -5°C ist halt echt kalt, und das im Mai in Spanien


 Also die Daunenjacken angezogen







 Frühstück fällt aus, der Himmel färbt sich dunkel, hoffentlich können wir noch halbwegs trocken abbauen, danach geht es weiter Richtung Pamplona.


 to be Contin......................


----------



## beuze1 (14. Juni 2013)

*Klasse Sache!! meinen Respekt für Eure Leistung!!
Wetter war bestimmt wieder eine Herausforderung, aber das kennt Ihr ja noch vom letztem Jahr, da war es bei euerer Tour ja auch so nass.
Tolle Bilder macht Lust auf mehr.

Aber was ich gar nicht verstehe..


kubitix schrieb:







Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Warum musste den Wildweibchen mit Dir die Hose teilen..*


.


----------



## OIRAM (14. Juni 2013)

*Ich sag erst mal, WILLKOMMEN ZUHAUSE !!!
Chapeau, beachtliche Leistung.
Tolle Bilder mit hervorragender Dokumentation.
Freu mich jetzt schon auf die folgenden Teile.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich, dass Ihr Eure Tour heil überstanden habt und wünsche Euch, dass sie Euch immer in guter Erinnerung bleibt.


 Cabo da Roca, der westlichste Punkt  Europas sieht übrigends so aus:












 Grüße LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (15. Juni 2013)

freu mich aus die fortsetzung...

war klasse der erste bericht


----------



## sepalot (15. Juni 2013)

fein, fein - es bleibt die Tage spannend, wie es scheint  ... topp Leistung Jungs und Mädel


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juni 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...
> -5°C ist halt echt kalt, und das im Mai in Spanien....
> Also die Daunenjacken angezogen...


 
 Da hätte ich ja schon beim Einpacken der Sachen versagt! 
Feine Sache - die Vorfreude auf Teil II wächst...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juni 2013)

Wir sind dann heute mal in den Spreewald gefahren, nachdem wir
über die Medien erfahren hatten, dass die Kähne dort auch wieder fahren dürfen.
War ja zunächst auch wegen Hochwasser untersagt! Aber die Gegend lebt vom Tourismus.
Heutiger Ausgangspunkt sollte die Gegend um *Lübben* sein.
Aber ehe es ins Zentrum und an den Hafen gehen sollte - erst mal nach auswärts -
*immer um Lübben herum - alles was die Gegend hergab!*




*Zunächst einsame Plattenwege.*




*Dann ein erstes Wehr.*




*Nette Brücken zwischen den Kanälen.*




*Endlich "vernünftigen" Untergrund - fester Sand immer schön am Kanal entlang.*




*Gut - manchmal auch an 2 Kanälen entlang - dem Hochwasser geschuldet.*




*Über das Wehr "Neue Schleuse" drangen wir letztendlich doch in Lübben ein.*




*Sahen uns auf der etwas Schlossinsel um - im Hintergrund Selbiges (bei Hochzeiten, Aufführungen beliebte Kulisse)*




*Spreewaldkulisse an der Schlossinsel*




*Die begehrten "Kahnrundfahrten" locken Menschen von Sonst wo - aber hauptsächlich aus Sachsen & Berlin an.*




*Auch immer sehr beliebt am Herrentag (wenn schon Wetter) oder für Team Tage im Sommer usw.*




*Hafen in Lübben (von hinten)*




Auf dem Gelände des Hafens locken natürlich auch noch diverse Angebote - Souvenir-Shops, Futterbuden (Fischbrötchen, Gurken usw.),
Minigolfanlagen, Badestrände, Park der Sinne (allerlei Komisches zum Entdecken), Liegewiesen, Spielplätze und noch mehr .....

*Insgesamt war der Tag gelungen - tolle Tour, danach toller Ausklang - Lübben und Umgebung war:*




Das nächste mal Spreewald soll dann für uns in Burg (Nahe Cottbus) beginnen! 
Freuen uns schon total drauf - fast so wie auf Teil II der "Welten-Bummler-Story".

LG die spuris


----------



## kubitix (16. Juni 2013)

Moin Spuri,

dafür das dass bei euch da angeblich das "Ende der Welt" sein soll, ist aber ganz schön was los. Prima Bericht, einzig diese grünen Dinger die im Zusammenhang mit dem Spreewald immer wieder genannt werden konnte ich nicht entdecken. Sind wohl etwas Kamerascheu die kleinen.

Stefan


----------



## kubitix (16. Juni 2013)

...............und so kam was kommen musste, beim rauskrabbeln aus den Zelten war schon klar es wÃ¼rde nicht mehr lange trocken bleiben. Die vom Nachtfrost noch feuchten Zelte verpackt, Regenklamotten angezogen und los gehtâs.







 ZunÃ¤chst Richtung Zubiri, der Pilgerweg fÃ¼hrt erneut steil den Berg rauf, die NÃ¤sse tut ihr Ã¼briges und so ist nach kurzer Zeit wieder schieben angesagt. FÃ¼r alle Beteiligten wirklich kein SpaÃ, fÃ¼r Susanne wird der 30 Kilogramm schwere SportkameRad zeitweise zur Belastungsprobe. Gilt es doch immer wieder das Teil nicht nur zu schieben, sondern auch Ã¼ber Felsstufen und AbsÃ¤tze im Weg drÃ¼ber zu wuchten.







 Danach folgt eine ebenso nasse und rutschige Abfahrt. Einen Vorteil hat das ganze GepÃ¤ck aber, das Hinterrad liegt satt auf dem Boden und bockt bzw. springt kaum.







 Am Ortsrand von Zubiri fÃ¼hrt der Pilgerweg an Schotterhalden vorbei, aus dem ein oder anderen Buch Ã¼ber den Jakobsweg ist das folgende Schild bekannt.







 Der Vernunft folgend haben wir die nasse und extrem rutschige Holztreppe nicht genutzt und sind am Rand runtergefahren.







 Dank SusanneÂ´s wasserdichter Kamera hab ich doch das ein oder andere Bild gemacht. Vom Rest der Etappe gibt es aber wenig zu berichten und so waren wir einigermaÃen froh als am spÃ¤ten Nachmittag Pamplona vor uns auftauchte.


 Nach einem kurzen Ausflug in die Stadt,







 mit ihren Gassen,







 und dem Rathaus,







 stand das Thema Unterkunft im Vordergrund.


 Der gedachte Campingplatz lag noch Ã¼ber 10 Kilometer entfernt, mit zusÃ¤tzlichen vermutlich zum Teil wieder zu schiebenden 400 HM, dazu in einer vÃ¶llig falschen, nÃ¤mlich entgegen gesetzten Richtung. Eine Alternative musste her, ich erinnerte mich daran von einem anderen Radpilger in dessen Blog den Tip gelesen zu haben, das Zelt eventuell im Garten einer Pilgerunterkunft aufbauen zu kÃ¶nnen. In Cizur Menor hatten wir eine gepflegt aussehende Auberge entdeckt, hoffentlich hat die auch einen Garten.







 FÃ¼r die wirklich sehr nette und um uns besorgte Herbergsmutter stellte unser Anliegen kein Problem da, wir hÃ¤tten lediglich den Ã¼blichen Obulus fÃ¼r die Unterkunft zu zahlen. Ok, also ein gemÃ¼tliches Eck im Garten gesucht und die Zelte aufgebaut, fÃ¼r Mama Auberge einigermaÃen unverstÃ¤ndlich, schlieÃlich waren in Zimmer 5 ja auch unsere Betten bereit. Trotz mehrmaligem nachfragen lieÃen wir uns nicht davon Ã¼berzeugen diese zu nutzen, was ihr irgendwann den durchaus lieb gemeinten Kommentar âthatÂ´s lifeâ entlockte.







 Wir haben eine gemÃ¼tliche und ruhige Nacht im Garten verbracht und ganz nebenbei noch zwei andere Radpilger kennengelernt, dazu aber spÃ¤ter. Warum Susanne und ich nicht in den Pilgerherbergen nÃ¤chtigen wollten und wollen darÃ¼ber mÃ¶chte ich mich nicht weiter auslassen, ist halt so.


 Am nÃ¤chsten morgen ging es mit zunehmend besserem Wetter Richtung Zariquiegui







 Der breite gut zu befahrende Weg







 mÃ¼ndet nach dem Dorf in einen schmalen und steilen Pfad







 der direkt zu den WindrÃ¤dern am Puerto del Perdon fÃ¼hrt.







 Durch das Gewicht am Heck wird das Vorderrad extrem leicht, so das bei Steigungen ab 13/14%
 wiedermal schieben angesagt war.


 Sind es wie hier 20% und mehr wird es dann wiedermal ein Kraftakt.







 Auf dem Alto del Perdon blÃ¤st eigentlich immer Wind, aus diesem Grund steht hier eines der Windkraftwerke der  navarrischen Wasserkraft und Windanlagengesellschaft. Diese Gesellschaft hat auch das Denkmal âPilger unterm Sternenhimmelâ gestiftet, das auf dem Perdon zu finden ist.







 Ein Blick nach Westen zeigt was da in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen noch vor uns liegt.







 Bevor es dann auf einem Schotterweg bergab Richtung Uterga geht.







 In dem kleinen Ort haben wir RÃ¶Ãern und Reitern ein kurze Pause gegÃ¶nnt, ein KÃ¤ffchen getrunken,







  unsere Pilgerausweise begutachtet die sich langsam aber sicher mit Stempeln fÃ¼llen.







 Guido wurde kurzerhand noch einer ÃberprÃ¼fung am Ortsausgang unterzogen, seine Schultern waren aber zu schmal,







 so durften wir frisch gestÃ¤rkt unsere Reise Richtung Puente la Reina fortsetzen.







 In Puente la Reina treffen der aragonesische und der navarresische Teil des Jakobsweges aufeinander, der vereinigte Weg  fÃ¼hrt nun auf der  âBrÃ¼cke der KÃ¶niginâ (Puente la Reina) Ã¼ber den Fluss Arga.  







 Der nÃ¤chste HÃ¼gel wurde erklommen, die WindrÃ¤der am Alto del Perdon entdeckt und so lieÃ sich ganz gut die fÃ¼r heute bereits zurÃ¼ckgelegte Strecke erkennen.







 Das letzte WegstÃ¼ck war schnell geschafft und am Nachmittag Estella das Etappenziel fÃ¼r heute erreicht.







 Vielleicht liegt es ja an der StÃ¤dtepartnerschaft mit Saint Jean Pied de Port oder einfach nur an der Tatsache das Estella am Jakobsweg liegt, dass hier sogar Balkone Muschelform haben.







 Wir sind auf dem Campingplatz von Estella untergekommen, an den Platz angrenzend steht eine Fabrik die uns aufgrund ihres 3 Schicht Betriebes eine nicht ganz ruhige Nacht bescherte.


 Also am nÃ¤chsten Morgen frÃ¼h raus um in den Ortskern zu fahren und fÃ¼r das FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck eine Bar zu finden.







 to be Contin......................


----------



## xerto (16. Juni 2013)

super 

ich war zeitgleich auf malle und hatte ähnlich schlechtes wetter..

freu mich auf die fortsetzung


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Juni 2013)

Toller Bericht Kubitix. Mach weiter so!!! Die Heimat ist stolz auf Euch!

Hier im Odenwald ist soweit alles in Ordnung. Die Sonne scheint und die nächste Tannenbaum-Generation steht auch schon wieder in den Startlöchern. 
Ihr könnt Euch also Zeit lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. Juni 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Guido hatte in der Nacht seine Gepäcktaschen geplündert und alles angezogen was er finden konnte. Sein Schlafsack war mit den herrschenden Temperaturen überfordert.



Aber auch wirklich ALLES!!!
Ich war kurz davor die Nacht unter der Dusche des Campingplatzes zu verbringen, da gabs wenigstens warmes Wasser 





Als es dann Morgens endlich wärmer wurde war eine Ende in Sicht und bald gings ja wieder aufs Rad, da wird einem ja wieder warm





Das darauffolgende hat ja dann auch wieder entschädigt









Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Juni 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Moin Spuri, dafür das dass bei euch da angeblich das "Ende der Welt" sein soll, ist aber ganz schön was los. Prima Bericht, einzig diese grünen Dinger die im Zusammenhang mit dem Spreewald immer wieder genannt werden konnte ich nicht entdecken. Sind wohl etwas Kamerascheu die kleinen.
> Stefan



Danke Stefan! 
Ja das "Ende der Welt" liegt immerhin noch innerhalb Dieser!
Bei Euren berichten bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher - ob Ihr diese Grenze nicht schon längst überschritten habt - und Euch in einer anderen Welt befindet! 
Jedenfalls *Respekt* vor dieser Tor(Tour) an *Alle* beteiligten.
Da ist der Spreewald ja die reinste Erholung.
Und ja - die "Banane des Ostens"  ist uns nicht vor die Linse gekommen.
Hatte noch kurz überlegt den Stand (das Holzhaus) von "Gurken Paule" mit abzulichten - 
http://www.gurken-paule.de/Gurken-Paule/Gurken-Paule/Die-Geschichte-vom-Gurken-Paule.html
aber da waren mir letztlich dann doch zu viele Touris im Weg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Um so lustiger fand ich Deinen Kommentar - der die "kleinen grünen Dinger" vermisste.... 
Gut - to be cont....bedeutet, Ihr habt noch was im Ärmel...
Die Vorfreude auf Euer   an uns ist kaum auszuhalten....


----------



## cytrax (18. Juni 2013)

WOW! Hammer Leistung und klasse Bericht  

Das schreit ja fast noch nach ner Story hier drin  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=189


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2013)

@kubitix
*Da habt ihr es euch aber ganz schön gegeben  Und dann noch an alle Daheimgebliebenen gedacht und ordentlich Bildmaterial produziert  Fühlt euch dafür doch mal feste gedrückt  *

*Hammerbilder und Hammerstory  **Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung *


----------



## kubitix (19. Juni 2013)

â¦.............FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck in Maracaibo, also in der Bar gleichen Namens in Estella. Im Anschluss geht es weiter auf dem Jakobsweg Richtung Logrono,







 zunÃ¤chst erreichen wir aber das ehemalige Benediktinerkloster Santa Maria la Real de Irache







 das Kloster Irache dÃ¼rfte eines der Ã¤ltesten Navarras sein und wurde 958 erstmals urkundlich erwÃ¤hnt. 1054 wurde auf Anordnung von Garcia III. ein Pilgerhospiz im Kloster eingerichtet, dies war noch vor der GrÃ¼ndung von Estella, selbst in Roncesvalles gab es zu dieser Zeit noch keine Herberge.


 GegenÃ¼ber des KlostergebÃ¤udes befindet sich die Bodegas Irache. Das Weingut gehÃ¶rte frÃ¼her zum Kloster und ist durch seinen âFuente del Vinoâ Weinbrunnen bekannt. Der Weinbrunnen ist ein Becken mit zwei Zapfstellen, eine fÃ¼r Wasser die andere fÃ¼r Wein. Zu diesem Zweck stellt das Weingut jeden Tag ein 70 Liter Fass Vino Tinto zur VerfÃ¼gung. Man bittet um moderaten GenuÃ, der Wein flieÃt auch wirklich nur in kleinsten Mengen aus dem Hahn. Trotzdem gehen im Sommer und an den Wochenenden Pilger die erst Nachmittags am Fuente del Vino erscheinen meist leer aus.
 Vor allem durch diesen Weinbrunnen ist das Weingut Irache bekannt, eine MarketingmaÃnahme die sicher zu den besten dieser Art auf dem Camino gehÃ¶rt.







 Statue von Sancho Garces I, KÃ¶nig von Pamplona 905-925, in Villamayor de Monjardin.







 Villamayor de Monjardin ist aufgrund seines Namens als Dorf mit vier LÃ¼gen bekannt:  


 es sei weder eine Stadt (_villa_),
 auch sei es nicht groÃ (_mayor_),
 beherberge keine Nonnen (_monja_),
 und hÃ¤tte auch keinen Park (_jardÃ­n_).


 Trotzdem ist es ein schÃ¶nes DÃ¶rfchen mit einem kleinen Laden in dem es die besten Apfeltarts auf dem ganzen Jakobsweg gibt.












 Bilder von den Tarts gibt es allerdings nicht, die waren zu schnell vertilgt.


 Auch wenn es hier so aussieht als wÃ¼rde ich ganz alleine auf Urbiola zufahren,







 stimmt nicht, wir haben meinen Namensvetter Stefan abends im Garten der Auberge in Cizur Menor kennengelernt und nun auf dem Pilgerweg wieder getroffen.







 Er wird uns, vor allem Guido, von nun an auf dem Weg an das Kap begleiten, dazu aber wieder spÃ¤ter.


 Nach 40 Kilometern ohne sehenswerte HÃ¶hepunkte liegt die Stadt Logrono vor uns.







 Logrono ist die Hauptstadt der Provinz La Rioja und liegt im Tal des Rio Ebro.







 Wir haben auf dem Campingplatz fÃ¼r uns vier eine kleine HÃ¼tte gemietet und Abends mit Stefan ein kleinen Spaziergang durch die Stadt gemacht.












 Am nÃ¤chsten morgen ging es dann von Logrono weiter Richtung Santo Domingo. Gleich nach Logrono erreicht man einen kleinen Stausee der uns zu einem Fotostop animierte.












 Weiter geht es nach Navarette, mitten im Ort gibt es die Bar El Patio del Camino







 Bemerkenswert ist diese Figur die vor der Bar steht und zum Besuch einlÃ¤dt.







 Die Vorlage zu dieser Figur tauchte wenige Sekunden spÃ¤ter in Form des Inhabers der Bar auf, ich muss sagen der KÃ¼nstler hat ein ausserordentlich gutes Auge bewiesen.


 Die Wege wechseln immer wieder Zustand und Belag als es Richtung Najera geht.












 An dieser SteinmÃ¼tze haben wir den Poyo de Roldan erreicht. Der Sage nach hat hier der Ritter Roland durch einen Steinwurf den Riesen Ferragut besiegt,der die Stadt Najera belagerte. Dadurch wurden die Gefangenen Christen und die Stadt befreit. Ein bisschen Ãhnlichkeit zu David und Goliath ist da glaube ich zu erkennen.


 Im 10. und 11. Jahrhundert war Najera zeitweise Sitz der KÃ¶nige von Navarra. Bekannt ist die Kleinstadt auch durch das ehemalige Benediktinerkloster dass auf ein Grottenwunder zurÃ¼ckgeht.







 Die nÃ¤chsten Kilometer unseres Weges werden durch HolzsÃ¤ulen markiert auf denen die aktuelle Entfernung nach Santiago angegeben ist.







 Demotivation und Ansporn zugleich.


 Landschaftlich schlÃ¤ngelt sich der weitere Weg durch landwirtschaftlich genutzte FlÃ¤chen in einem stÃ¤ndigen auf und ab.







 So dass obwohl die Etappe eher hÃ¼gelig als bergig war doch wieder fast 1.000 HM zusammen gekommen sind.







 Am Nachmittag ist Santo Domingo de la Calzada erreicht. Vor dem Waschsalon des kleinen StÃ¤dtchens haben wir dann Armin wieder getroffen. Den zweiten Radpilger den wir in Cizur Menor kennengelernt hatten.







 Auch Armin wird uns auf den weiteren Etappen bis Santiago begleiten.


 Ein kleines Denkmal fÃ¼r die Radpilger steht am Marktplatz.







 Die Kathedrale von Santo Domingo beherbergt ein kleines Museum und zwei HÃ¼hner. Durch diese HÃ¼hner und das damit verbundene Wunder wurde Santo Domingo bekannt.







https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%BChnerwunder



























 Nachdem Susanne im Zelt nicht wirklich gut geschlafen hat, auch die Nacht in der gemieteten HÃ¼tte auf dem Campingplatz in Logrono aufgrund des vÃ¶llig durch gelegenen Bettes nicht wirklich erholsam war, haben wir beschlossen fÃ¼r diese Nacht in ein Hotel zu gehen.


 to be Contin......................


----------



## xerto (19. Juni 2013)

super schöne Aufnahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (19. Juni 2013)

Wunderschöne Bilder, man fühlt sich wirklich auf den Jakobsweg versetzt. Irgendwann werd ich den auch mal ins Auge fassen.


PS: die Stadt in der Rioja heisst Logroño


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juni 2013)

Auch Teil 3 wieder mehr als sehenswert  und lehrreich noch dazu 
Da kann man ja sein blaues...Hühnerwunder erleben! 
Eine Sage/Legende, die mir bislang vollkommen unbekannt war. 

Ach ja - die Fotos sind das Eine - ich möchte mich auch noch unbedingt vor 
Stefans Schreibleistung . 
Immer unterhaltsam verfasst....und zweifelsfrei in dieser Fülle zeitaufwendig. 
Danke dafür.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2013)

Es bleibt spannend und interessant  Ich nehme mal kurz erfreut zur Kenntnis, dass der Regen offensichtlich aufgehört hat und ihr offensichtlich nicht völlig durchnässt euer Ziel erreichen werdet


----------



## kubitix (19. Juni 2013)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> PS: die Stadt in der Rioja heisst Logroño



Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe es korrigiert.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Danke dafür.


Danke für das Kompliment



barbarissima schrieb:


> Es bleibt spannend und interessant .... ihr offensichtlich nicht völlig durchnässt euer Ziel erreichen werdet



Die einen sagen so, die anderen so


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juni 2013)

Heute sollte es einfach Alleine ein schöner Tag auf dem Bike werden.
Aber wohin? Die Altstadt (bzw. Festung) Küstrin soll ja so langsam wieder restauriert/freigelegt werden....lange nicht mehr da gewesen! 
Also auf....und vorab - es hat sich einiges getan!

*Auf der Anfahrt ging es natürlich immer an der schönen Oder entlang.*





*Auf der deutschen Seite in Kietz - die Insel. *





*Wie eine Geisterstadt - verlassene Kasernen - **und durch eine gebaute Ortsumgehung viel Leerstand. *
*Eine Art unheimliche "Geisterstadt"*





*Furchtlos  wird dennoch dem alten Pflaster folgend die Insel erkundet.*





*Und siehe da - Teile der Altstadt bzw. Festung Küstrin sind schon zu erspähen.*
*Drüben - jenseits der Oder - heute Polen.*
*Bastion Philipp - (vgl. spätere Karte)*





*Also ab über die Oder. Vorne die Straßenbrücke - hinten die "Alte Eisenbahnbrücke". *
*Rechts Teile der Bastion König.*





*Durch das "Berliner Tor" fährt man in die frühere - *
*und durch den Krieg völlig zerstörte Altstadt von Küstrin.*





*Innerhalb dieser alten Mauern hat sich in der Tat einiges getan.*
*Früher war alles verwildert, verschüttet & mehr oder weniger nicht zu betreten.*
*Man hat ganz schön freigelegt und teilweise wieder ausgebessert. Hier Teile der ehemaligen Pfarrkirche.*





*Weitere Impressionen vom Gelände. *










*"Der Schwarze" tarnt sich perfekt vor dem schwarzen Zaun. *





*Daher hier ein dezenter Hinweis. *





*Schon etwas makaber oder unheimlich - man hat die alten Straßennamen (Schilder) wieder aufgestellt. **Somit ist jede Gasse/Straße wieder zu finden.*
*Die Ruinen wurden freigelegt & man blickt in Kellerfenster.*
*Es läuft einem schon den Rücken runter - wenn man sich vorstellt, was sich hier 1945 abgespielt hat. *
*Oder wenn man einfach nur bedenkt, dass hier in den Gassen auch mal alltägliches Leben war. *





*Die Karte der*
*Altstadt* (klick)* nun kann man sich auch das Ausmaß an Zerstörung vorstellen - wenn man das heutige Bild der Gassen sieht.*

*An der Info/am Souvenir-Shop - ein Tipp für die nächste Ausfahrt. *





*Rückfahrt - die "Alte Eisenbahnbrücke" rechts.*





*Die Bastion König links. Dort stand nach 1945 ein riesiger Obelisk auf der Spitze der Anlage. Oben ein roter Sowjetstern und eine **Haubitze* (Klick) 
*gen Osten gerichtet.*
*Zum Glück beides heute wieder verschwunden.*





*An eine entspannte Rückfahrt denkend - musste ich feststellen, dass der Ort auch weit vor 1945 Geschichte schrieb.*
*Einsam und verweist am Straßenrand der wie gesagt "ausgestorbenen" alten Dorfstraße fand ich Zeugnis längst vergangener Ereignisse. *










*Nun aber endlich ab nach Hause....Rückweg *





*Auf dem Weg noch die Mahnung/Erinnerung an die **Oderflut 1947* (Klick)





Der Tag verging wie im Fluge und hätte schöner kaum sein können.
Jedenfalls hat es wieder richtig Bock auf "biken" gemacht!
Und 2 große Ritterfiguren aus dem Souvenir-Shop sind seit 15:00 Uhr "Deutsche Staatsbürger" - ja, das Kind im Mann. 
Na dann - lasst hören und sehen was bei Euch los war! 
Sonst schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juni 2013)

Spuri, super Tourenbilder . Immer wieder ein Genuss die zu sehen .

Gruß aus dem Taunus


----------



## manurie (22. Juni 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na dann - lasst hören und sehen was bei Euch los war!
> Sonst schönen Sonntag!


Schöne Tour von dir heute 

Waren heute zu viert unterwegs, paar Hügel und paar Trails gefahren und letztendlich lief es auf eine Erkundungstour raus, so ca. 55km und 1000hm kamen zusammen, Bilder Fehlanzeige, die schiess meistens nur bei Alleinfahrt. Morgen ist die eigentliche Tour, sollten zu sechst sein und irgendwas um die 70km/1500hm sollten zusammenkommen, der Tourguide ist erfahren und gut.  Sollte ne flüssige Tour werden. Das Bergische Land ist gross und hat viele Trails. 

Ich schiess mal noch paar Bilder der letzten Touren nach:
Ersterprobung Crossbike, flache Strecke am Saarkanal bei Herbitzheim(Lothringen Frankreich) am Bunker der Maginotlinie.





Erprobungsfahrten mit Crossbike aufm Trail,
Stiefeltrail bei St.Ingbert Saarland





Dudweiler(Saarland) Wurzeltrail am Gehlenberg





Zuhause im Bergischen Land mit besten Freund Rafal unterwegs um die Herbringhauser Talspsperre und Wuppertalsperre, Bild ist Nähe Remscheid-Lennep entstanden.





Und zwischendurch war ich ja auch in den Alpen, mit Einsatzbike.
Am Penkenjoch beim Zillertal/Mayrhofen




Rundblick




Ein Ausschnitt aus den letzten 3 Wochen

Letzte Woche war ich in Bielefeld/Teuteburger Wald auch sehr schön, wegen der Hitze kam ich nicht viel ans fahren. Nächste Woche muss ich nochmal dahin, Hotel ist mitten auf dem Bergkamm und da wird das Fully mitgenommen.


----------



## sepalot (23. Juni 2013)

noch von letztem Sonntag: Bike, Chill & Grill #oko #hanzz#bier#steak#feuer# B)



Heut war ich auch noch mal am Bullhead zum Weekend-End-Ride. War sehr schön und wieder einen neuen, netten Pfad entdeckt 

Aber leider kann ich euch heut nix zeigen: Foto daheim gelassen und dass tolle Gefühl, wenn man gerade in Lift einsteigt und feststellt, dass das Handy noch daheim ist und man aber nur noch mal fort ist um mit DEM was zu testen -.- 


Sent from mobile


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juni 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Aber leider kann ich euch heut nix zeigen: Foto daheim gelassen....


 
Jaja, das Alter.........so kann das ja hier nichts werden. 

Aber wenigstens haben sich manurie & Du noch entschlossen - 
überhaupt Bildmaterial zu posten.  Gar nicht mal übel. 
Ich hoffe doch - dass es noch mehr wird - war ja Wochenende und Teil III
der Weltenbummler Reihe steht auch noch aus...
Also los Leute - hier müssen Fotos rein!


----------



## LaCarolina (23. Juni 2013)

Route von heute


Man muss früh aufstehen, wenn man Höhenmeter fahren will, Anfang der Route, 7:45 h









die ersten 15 km sind geschafft







weiter gehts auf der Waldautobahn






die letzten Meter, die Temperatur steigt....







ein wunderschöner Tag, jetzt eine atemberaubende Abfahrt und wir haben noch Zeit für den Strand 







Cube + Scott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (23. Juni 2013)

Ich hab zwar gestern und heute Fotos gemacht von den Touren am WE, aber da ist nicht viel Verwertbares rausgekommen, eben Touren geil und Fotos Müll. 

Ab morgen wieder allein unterwegs mit Neuland an Trails, eben Eggegebirge/Teuteburger Wald bei Bielefeld nach Feierabend und da werde ich schon paar gute Fotos machen können, eventuell auch was von Gelsenkirchen.

Ich hab noch nen Klassiker im Gepäck 
Tourende am Berliner Platz letztes WE im Herzen von Wuppertal, man betrachte den Hintergrund, ich hatte auch Durst.  Ist ne Pilgerstätte wo Leute viel Durst haben, ich wohne da keine 100m von entfernt.


----------



## manurie (23. Juni 2013)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> die letzten Meter, die Temperatur steigt....


Feine Tour und Bilder  Bei Hitze dauerhaft uphillen ist echt ätzend.  Ich tendiere dazu bei Ballerhitze direkt nach Sonnenaufgang loszufahren, das liegt mir gut als Frühaufsteher.


----------



## Cirest (24. Juni 2013)

unser Hochtouren Film Projekt findet nun sein Ende. Fotostory folgt noch! Das Stereo hat sich als treuer facettenreicher Wegbereiter erwiesen! 

Viel Spass beim Anschauen. Über Kommentare und Likes wüdern wir uns freuen!


----------



## xerto (24. Juni 2013)

wow das war beidruckend

ein toller film

den anfang mit der dreiteilung fand ich originell..

die musik passend und sinnlich... 

die szenen gut arrangiert  

das gebiet traumhaft..

endlich habe ich mal gesehen was mein stereo alles kann   

weiter so


----------



## xerto (24. Juni 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Ist ne Pilgerstätte wo Leute viel Durst haben, ich wohne da keine 100m von entfernt.



wohnst du in den gelben container?


----------



## beuze1 (24. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Na ich weiß nicht **
> 
> ** Du stehst da schon so verdächtig **
> 
> ...



*Erst dachte ich noch, Bärbel hat mich verpfiffen...
und gleich passiert der Zugriff..





aber als dann ein ganzer haufen RR mit gut 80ig vorbeiraste





und ein recht großes Verfolgerfeld hinter denen herjagte





fiel es mir wieder ein, es waren ja
Deutsche Meisterschaften der Herrn/Elite in Wangen





Da konnte ich meine guten Ortskenntnisse ausnützen und mit ein paar
Abkürzungen durch den Wald war ich immer schneller an den Schlüsselstellen als das Feld
der spätere Sieger&Deutscher Meister André Greipel (Nr10) in der roten Lotto Hose



*

*Ich hätte das Rennen auch locker für mich entscheiden können, wäre mir nicht bei einer schnellen Abfahrt ein Nose Wheelie misslungen,
das mir heute Mittag anstatt Ruhm und Ehre nur einen Aufenthalt in der Sportklinik beschert hat.*
.


----------



## kubitix (24. Juni 2013)

.......................Nach einer ruhigen und erholsamen Nacht geht es am nÃ¤chsten Morgen mit frischen KrÃ¤ften weiter Richtung Burgos. Nach etwa 25 Kilometern  erreichen wir den kleinen Ort Belorado. Wir verlassen die Provinz La Rioja und sind nun in der Provinz Burgos mit der gleichnamigen Hauptstadt.   


 Der Ort hat gerade mal ca. 2.000 Einwohner, fÃ¼r uns bedeutsam ist aber auch die Tatsache das Belorado am Ãbergang vom Ebrotal zur Meseta liegt. Die spanische Meseta, von la mesa = der Tisch, ist etwa 200.000 kmÂ² groÃ und teilt sich in die die Nord- bzw. SÃ¼dmeseta. Wir werden in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen also die Nordmeseta durchqueren, sie liegt etwa auf 650 â 900 Meter HÃ¶he. FÃ¼r die 374 Kilometer lange Strecke sind 4-5 Tage eingeplant. Die FuÃpilger benÃ¶tigen in der Regel 10 Tage, je nach Wetterlage sind diese dann sehr heiÃ, staubig und eintÃ¶nig, lassen wir uns Ã¼berraschen.


 AuffÃ¤llig sind in Nordspanien die vielzahl an Storchennestern, teilweise haben sich ganze Kolonien hÃ¤uslich eingerichtet.












 Am Ortsausgang konnten wir dann noch diese Behausung entdecken, vermutlich die EremitenhÃ¶hle des heiligen Caprasio.







 Auf der weiteren Etappe gab es zunÃ¤chst nicht viele Motive.


 Dieser Aussichtspunkt muÃte selbstverstÃ¤ndlich zu einem weiteren Fotostop und einem Gruppenbild genutzt werden. Besonders haben uns die Schnee bedeckten Berge im Hintergrund erfreut. So ist das Wetter halt in Zentralspanien im spÃ¤ten FrÃ¼hjahr 2013.







 Weiter geht es nach San Juan de Ortega das gleichnamige Kloster entstand aus der Einsiedlei von Juan de QuintanaortuÃ±o, einem spanischen BrÃ¼ckenbauer und heiligem.







 KÃ¶nigin Isabella die katholische gab 1474 fÃ¼r ihn ein prÃ¤chtiges Grabmal im Kloster in Auftrag.







 Am Kloster gibt es eine EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeit, hier wurde das Thema Unterkunft fÃ¼r den Abend diskutiert. Armin und Stefan benÃ¶tigen unbedingt einen Fernseher, schlieÃlich ist heute ja CL â Endspiel. Es wurde kurzerhand beschlossen nach MÃ¶glichkeit auf dem Campingplatz in Burgos eine HÃ¼tte mit TV zu mieten.


Die weitere Stecke des Jakobsweges fÃ¼hrt Ã¼ber einen ehemaligen TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz. Landschaftlich gibt es sicher schÃ¶neres, fahrerrisch war es mal wieder spaÃig/rumpelig.







 Rechtzeitig wurde der Campingplatz erreicht, eine fÃ¼r fÃ¼nf Personen eingerichtete HÃ¼tte war noch zu haben, TV vorhanden, Herz was willst du mehr.







 Naja der Fernseher hÃ¤tte vielleicht ein bizzl grÃ¶Ãer sein kÃ¶nnen, fÃ¼r die fÃ¼nfte Person war nur ein Notbett in Form der Schlafcouch im Wohnraum vorhanden, mit fast 20 â¬ pro Person der Preis durchaus auf Doppelzimmer Niveau.


 Der Fernseher empfing aber zum GlÃ¼ck den einzigen spanischen Sender der das Finale Ã¼bertragen hat, die Bar des CP hatte mangels spanischer Beteiligung fÃ¼r den Abend ein Ersatzprogramm am Start.


 Das CL-Ergebnis war zumindest fÃ¼r Armin und Stefan das richtige, also alles in bester Ordnung.







 Nur, bei der BettenqualitÃ¤t auch in dieser Unterkunft und dem Preisniveau fÃ¼r die Dinger, war fÃ¼r Susanne und mich klar, das war die letzte HÃTTE.


 Die Temperaturen sind wieder auf fÃ¼r Burgos Ã¼blichem Niveau angekommen, schlieÃlich sind hier die Winter sehr kalt und die Sommer sehr heiÃ. Zu welcher Jahreszeit Ende Mai gehÃ¶rt, ist wohl nicht klar geregelt.







 Wir wollen uns aber nicht beschweren, fÃ¼r heute steht schlieÃlich ein HÃ¶hepunkt auf dem Programm, die Kathedrale von Burgos.


 Wir stÃ¼rmen also zusammen mit El Cid,







 auf den Torbogen âArco de Santa Mariaâ das wohl vornehmste Stadttor von Burgos zu.







 El Cid ist mir dann doch nicht gefolgt, sein RoÃ hatte anders wie meines wohl Probleme mit der Treppe, ist halt etwas steif das Tier und auch kein Cube.







 So, nun aber die Kathedrale, seit 1984 Weltkulturerbe der Unesco:







 Der Bau der gotischen Kathedrale wurde von KÃ¶nig Ferdinand dem III und Maurizio dem Bischof von Burgos in Auftrag gegeben. Anlass fÃ¼r den Bau war die Hochzeit von Ferdinand mit BÃ¤rbel von Schwaben. Baubeginn war am 20. Juli 1221, nach neun Jahren Bauzeit war die Apsis fertig, am 20. Juli 1260 wurde der Hochaltar das erstemal geweiht, danach ruhte der Bau fÃ¼r 200 Jahre. Achso, ich glaube die Frau hieÃ Beatrix.







 Die Kirche hat einen kreuzfÃ¶rmigen Grundriss, mit Langhaus, Querhaus, zwei Seitenschiffen und neunzehn Kapellen. Sie ist Ã¼ber 100 Meter lang, das Querschiff ist 59 Meter breit.







 Obwohl viele reichhaltig gestaltete Fenster verbaut wurden, kann sich das Licht nicht so ungehindert ausbreiten wie man es von franzÃ¶sischen Kathedralen gewohnt ist. Das mag daran liegen das der Baumeister einer weitestgehend romanischen Tradition gefolgt ist.


 Trotzdem ist der Innenraum prÃ¤chtig und mit KunstschÃ¤tzen gefÃ¼llt, eine enorme Zahl von AltÃ¤ren und Retabeln befinden sich in der Kirche und den Kapellen.
































 Vierung mit durchbrochenen SterngewÃ¶lbe.







 Die Escalera Dorada/ goldene Treppe, durch die Hanglage der Kahtedrale liegt das CoronerÃ­a-Portal 15 Meter Ã¼ber der Calle Paloma, diesen HÃ¶henunterschied gleicht diese Renaissancetreppe aus.







 Die fÃ¼r den Transport der goldenen Monstranz bei der Fronleichnamsprozession vorgesehene silberne Karosse befindet sich im Kreuzgang an der goldenen Treppe.







 Die Condestablenkapelle liegt in der Kahtedrale von Burgos an der Stelle wo sich in franzÃ¶sischen und deutschen Kathedralen die Achskapelle befindet. Wenn man vom Hauptaltar aus die Kapelle betritt, hat man das GefÃ¼hl in eine andere Kirche zu kommen. Dies mag an den fÃ¼r eine Kirche Ã¼blichen und in der Kapelle vorhandenen Merkmalen: Altar mit Altarretabel, angedeutetes Lang- und Querschiff, Vierungskuppel, Sakristei, Seitenaltar, Orgel und ChorgestÃ¼hl liegen.







 In der Kapelle befindet sich das Grabmal ihrer GrÃ¼nder Condestable Pedro FernÃ¡ndez de Velasco und seine Gattin Mencia de Mendoza.







 Sowie ein GemÃ¤lde von Giovan Pietro Rizzoli das Maria Magdalena zeigt. Rizzoli stammt aus dem Umfeld von Leonardo da Vinci.







 Vermutlich das Familienalbum







 Auf der SÃ¼dseite des Chores befindet sich der zweistÃ¶ckige, nicht ganz rechtwinkelige, quadratische  Kreuzgang. Seine FlÃ¼gellÃ¤nge betrÃ¤gt 40 Meter. Seit 1323 wurden im oberen Teil BegrÃ¤bnisse erlaubt.







 Durch den unteren Teil gelangt man zum Ausgang.







 Auf dem Platz vor der Kirche erblickten Susanne und ich diesen FuÃpilger, wir hatten ihn zum ersten mal in Pamplona vor der Kathedrale gesehen. Er hat die 243 Kilometer bis hierher, also zu FuÃ in dergleichen Zeit zurÃ¼ckgelegt wie wir mit den RÃ¤dern. Das soll unsere Leistung sicher nicht abwerten, seine Leistung wertet es aber ganz sicher auf.







 Da unsere folgenden Etappen mehr als 100 Kilometer pro Tag aufwiesen konnte er den AnschluÃ nicht mehr halten. Wir haben ihn aber noch einmal gesehen, auf der RÃ¼ckfahrt mit dem Leihwagen von Santiago Richtung Pamplona. Er tauchte in Samos Ã¼berraschend in einer Kurve auf, diesen Ort hatten wir 6 Tage vorher passiert. Ich muÃ sagen mir lief eine GÃ¤sehaut Ã¼ber den RÃ¼cken. Von hier waren es fÃ¼r ihn noch 130 Kilometer bis Santiago, von ganzem Herzen buon Camino.


 Doch zurÃ¼ck zu âunseremâ Camino.


 Von Burgos geht es weiter nach Formista. Auch wenn wir uns in der Meseta befinden sind Ã¼ber 600 HÃ¶henmeter zu bewÃ¤ltigen, so ganz Topfeben ist es also nicht. Landschaftlich wird es aber nicht mehr so abwechslungsreich wie die Tage zuvor.







 Wenn der Weg durch eine Klosterruine fÃ¼hrt ist der Fotostop aber nicht zu vermeiden.







 In diese Nischen legen Pilger Zettel mit WÃ¼nschen und Hoffnungen, aber auch Nachrichten fÃ¼r die Nachfolgenden.







 Ãber diesen HÃ¼gel muÃten wir nicht drÃ¼ber, den hÃ¤tten/haben wir einfach umfahren.







 Zu frÃ¼h gefreut, da geht der Pilgerweg weiter.







 Unmittelbar vor Formista fÃ¼hrt der Weg an dieser SchleuÃentreppe vorrÃ¼ber. So etwas hatte ich bisher nur von den KanÃ¤len in Frankreich gekannt.







 In Formista gibt es neben der Pilgerunterkunft nur ein Hotel mit 19 Zimmern und so waren Susanne und ich ab der Klosterruine von San Anton vorrausgefahren und hatten die letzten beiden freien Zimmer ergattert.







 Auch sind wir es durch unsere Touren im Odenwald gewohnt Ã¼ber mehrere Stunden mÃ¶glichst gleichmÃ¤Ãig zu radeln und Essen unterwegs eher wenig. Wir unterbrechen unsere Fahrt immer dann, wenn es etwas von Interesse gibt. Ansonsten versuchen wir auch durch unsere Startzeiten mÃ¶glichst am frÃ¼hen Nachmittag am Zielort einzutreffen. Guido, Stefan und Armin  haben einen anderen  Rhythmus und so war es wohl FÃ¼gung des Schicksales das wir die beiden in Cizur Menor kennengelernt hatten. So teilte sich ab nun die Gruppe tagsÃ¼ber.


 FÃ¼r abends war dann wieder gemeinsames Sightseeing, Wein, Weib und Gesang geplant. Also Weib nur fÃ¼r mich )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







 to be Contin......................


----------



## kubitix (24. Juni 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ein Nose Wheelie  Sportklinik *.



Na zum Glück ist die Kamera diesmal heil geblieben.

Da du aber noch Bilder posten und Texte formulieren kannst ist wohl nix wichtiges betroffen.

Wir wünschen Dir aber trotzdem 
*Gute Besserung*

Susanne und Stefan


----------



## manurie (24. Juni 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> wohnst du in den gelben container?


Nein, ich schrieb 100m und nicht 30m ;-)
Sind Baucontainer, dort wird an der Wuppertaler Schwebebahn gearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (24. Juni 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> *Na zum Glück ist die Kamera diesmal heil geblieben.*



*Ja, diesmal hatte ich echt Glück!
Ob eine OP nottut, entscheidet sich morgen nach der CT. 




*

.


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2013)

*Oh nee! Sag bitte, dass du uns nur vereppeln wolltest und der Gips nur ein Fake ist  *

*Die Bilder sind klasse geworden! Besonders das Dritte gefällt mir *



*PS: Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass dieses Mal alles halb so wild ist         *


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2013)

@kubitix
*Es bleibt spannend und interessant  Dieses Mal faszinieren mich aber weniger die imposanten Kirchen, die natürlich auch total beeindruckend sind, als vielmehr die Storchennester! Hierzulande ist man schon froh, wenn man mal eins sieht und da drängeln sie sich um die besten Plätze *


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2013)

@Cirest
*Saugutes Video - Habe mich perfekt unterhalten gefühlt *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juni 2013)

LaCarolina schrieb:


>


 
*@ LaCarolina:*
War das nicht Euer Maskottchen? Jedenfalls schöner Bericht! Und den Strand gönne ich Euch von Herzen....hier ist es Gott sei dank wieder etwas abgekühlt! 

*@cirest:*
 ....kein bisschen Langweilig! 
Der Anfang mit der 3-Teilung wurde ja schon mal positiv hervorgehoben. 
Der Gag mit dem Aufstehen & den 3 Kalendern die letztlich Eins ergeben ist genial...

*@Beuze:*
** tolle Fotos für so eine Action - ich meine 80 km/h sind echt nicht so einfach scharf in den Kasten zu bekommen. Respekt!
Bei uns ist am Wochenende mal wieder die Oderrundfahrt angesagt, dann geht es hier in der City ähnlich zu. 
*Für Morgen drücke ich Dir die Daumen* - kann ja nicht sein, dass Du die mühsam erarbeitet Kondition wegen so was Blöden zu verlieren drohst!

*@Kubitix:*
Ohne viele Worte - einfach nur 
Aber wie Bärbel schon andeutet - Kirchen könnt ich nun auch eine Weile keine mehr sehen....  
Aber es bleibt spannend!  


Und da nun schon genügend Farbe, Gold und Glitzer auf dieser Seite sind - mal eine schlichte Fotoreihe zur Beruhigung der Augen. 
Außerdem ist/war heute erst Montag - da darf es auch mal etwas trist sein....

Einfach mal was Anderes probieren - im Stile von Hitchcock...
*"Die Vögel"* ließen leider auf sich warten - sonst wäre das letzte Foto ..... was soll´s. 
O.K. "Endzeitstimmung bei der Bahn" ...












http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1407303


----------



## Cortina (24. Juni 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Auf dem Platz vor der Kirche erblickten Susanne und ich diesen Fußpilger, wir hatten ihn zum ersten mal in Pamplona vor der Kathedrale gesehen. Er hat die 243 Kilometer bis hierher, also zu Fuß in dergleichen Zeit zurückgelegt wie wir mit den Rädern. Das soll unsere Leistung sicher nicht abwerten, seine Leistung wertet es aber ganz sicher auf.
> Da unsere folgenden Etappen mehr als 100 Kilometer pro Tag aufwiesen konnte er den Anschluß nicht mehr halten. Wir haben ihn aber noch einmal gesehen, auf der Rückfahrt mit dem Leihwagen von Santiago Richtung Pamplona. Er tauchte in Samos überraschend in einer Kurve auf, diesen Ort hatten wir 6 Tage vorher passiert. Ich muß sagen mir lief eine Gäsehaut über den Rücken. Von hier waren es für ihn noch 130 Kilometer bis Santiago, von ganzem Herzen buon Camino.



Dieser älterer Herr hat mich sehr schwer beeindruckt. Man hat ihm sein Leid beim Laufen mit seinem Wägelchen regelrecht angesehen,  buon Camino 



Beuze, Dir wünsche ich gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (24. Juni 2013)

*Oh man Beuze...
Wenn ich den Gips sehe, spür ich sofort die schmerzen in meiner Hand.
Sch... Sommer 2011.
Wünsche Dir einen glimpflichen Verlauf und alles Gute.
*


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juni 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> wow das war beidruckend
> 
> ein toller film
> 
> ...



*Dem schließe ich mich zu 100% an... *


----------



## Cirest (24. Juni 2013)

Danke Leute! Freut uns, dass es gut ankommt! Fotomaterial (natürlich mit Stereo) und Hintergrundtext dürften noch folgen


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juni 2013)

Cooles Video ! @beuze1: Was machst Du für Sachen ...  Tina und ich drücken die Daumen, dass das schnell wieder wird.

Bei uns ist alles beim alten. Wir konzentrieren uns im wesentlichen auf:

Trails runterfahren ...




Noch mehr Trails runterfahren ...




Feldberg rauffahren ...




Feldberg genießen ...




Wieder Trails runterfahren ...




Leckere Sachen essen ...




Trainieren damit die Plauze nicht zu groß wird ...




... und sich mit Freunden freuen, mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour gefahren zu sein.




 aus dem schönen Taunus


----------



## HappyGhost (24. Juni 2013)

Bei diesen ganzen schönen Fotos weiß ich jetzt garnicht ob ich meine vom Sonntag noch Posten soll. Da die jetzt auch noch mit dem Handy gemacht hab und die Qualität sowieso schlecht ist laß ich des lieber


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2013)

Hau rein die Fotos. Ich poste ja auch "nur" das Taunuszeugs. Und ? Das muss nicht immer was extravagantes sein. Ich persönliche freue mich über die alltäglichen Bilder egal aus welcher Region / Ländern. Da sieht man nämlich mal, dass es überall schöne Ecken (zum biken) gibt.


----------



## akisu (25. Juni 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja, diesmal hatte ich echt Glück!
> Ob eine OP nottut, entscheidet sich morgen nach der CT.
> 
> 
> ...


du hast ja noch gar keine unterschriften und bildchen (bzw rallye streifen) auf deinem gips. wie soll der arm da schnell wieder gesund werden?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist alles beim alten. Wir konzentrieren  uns im wesentlichen auf:Trails runterfahren ...Noch mehr Trails  runterfahren ...Feldberg rauffahren ...Feldberg genießen ...Wieder  Trails runterfahren ...Leckere Sachen essen ...Trainieren damit die  Plauze nicht zu groß wird ...... und sich mit Freunden freuen, mal  wieder eine richtig schöne Tour gefahren zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Joerg - sind ja alles wirklich schöne Beschäftigungen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super, dass bei Euch alles gut läuft & toll mal wieder schöne Fotos aus dem Taunus betrachten zu dürfen. 
Besonders das erste ist sicher Kalender-und/oder Familienalbumtauglich.  
Schöne Erinnerung - super Haltung + spitze getroffen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






HappyGhost schrieb:


> Bei diesen ganzen schönen Fotos weiß ich  jetzt garnicht ob ich meine vom Sonntag noch Posten soll...



Ach was - wie schon geschrieben  - immer rein hier mit den Fotos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oder sind sie wirklich soooo schlecht... Glaube ich nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ob eine OP nottut, entscheidet sich morgen nach der CT.*


 und? Hoffe doch alles paletti!


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung ð


----------



## sepalot (25. Juni 2013)

@beuze: Alles Gute! Wird schnell wieder fitt und hoffentlich bald wieder aufs Bike (und wenn es etwas rollen ist) 
  @Jörg: Aaahh er postet noch . Man bin ich noch gespannt auf die Elba-Pix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Juni 2013)

@beuze: gute Besserung. Ich zähle Anfang August auf Dich !!!!
 @stefan: Wie immer: BEEINDRUCKEND !! 
 @carolina: tauschen ?

fixe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## LaCarolina (25. Juni 2013)

@beuze, was macht der Arm?? @Sirrah einfach klasse, solche Fotos möcht ich auch mal haben  @LittleBoomer, gern aber erst im August, wenns hier unerträglich ist


----------



## HappyGhost (25. Juni 2013)

Auf meiner Tour ging es am Sonntag von Heroldsberg nach Simmelsdorf auf einen kleinen Berg, an dem die Autobahn an beiden Seiten vorbei geführt wurde. 





von hier aus konnte man sogar den Bikepark sehen (durch die schlechte Bildquali hier leider nicht zu erkennen 
weiter gings dann über Hüttenbach nach Lillinghof zum Segelflugplatz. Bei besten Wetter hat man hier eine wahnsinns Aussicht.





die Ecke Rüsselbach habe ich dann auch gleich mitgenommen 





über Igensdorf vorbei an der Venus  gings dann wieder Richtung 




Heimat  im ganzen eine interesannte Tour.


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2013)

Da hättest Du doch auch noch nen Abstecher am Teufelstisch vorbei machen können, da wollt ich auch schon lang mal wieder hin. So würd ich ihn wenigstens am Foto mal wieder sehen... ;-)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2013)

HappyGhost schrieb:


> Auf meiner Tour ging es....... im ganzen eine interesannte Tour.



Yepp. Und auf jeden Fall auch eine Bereicherung des Forums. 
Freue mich schon auf weitere Beiträge (Fotos) von Dir - 
erste Vorschläge/Wünsche sind ja bereits geäußert worden....
Na dann - viel Spaß beim Biken & posten.


----------



## HappyGhost (26. Juni 2013)

@ Achtzig: ja wen du mir das vorher gesagt hättest...


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juni 2013)

*
Bevor ich vorraussichtlich bis zum Cube-Treffen gezwungenermaßen in den Fußgängermodus versetzt werde, möchte ich mich noch für die vielen guten Wünsche von Euch bedanken. Ich werde aber weiterhin ein wachsames Auge auf Euch haben damit hier die Bilder nicht zu kurz kommen. Denn nachdem ich Sonntag noch mitten im Geschehen war.




Habe ich jetzt das Ende erreicht.





Aber es gibt auch gute Nachrichten..
dem Cube ist nix passiert,
bei dem eigentlich lächerlichen Unfall. Ich fuhr einen kleinen Trail zum Badesee steil bergab und wollte unten die vermuteten Badegäste mit einem elegantem Stoppi plus Hinterrad versetzen beeindrucken. Das ging aber mächtig 
in die Hose und mir bleib nur der unsanfte Abgang über den Lenker. Denn zu erwartenden Einschlag wollte ich mit ausgestreckten Armen abfangen, aber das gelang nur zum Teil.
Mit schmerzendem Rücken, einem arg angeschlagenem linken Handgelenk und einem ganz und garnicht so tollem rechten Ellenbogen konnte ich aber beruhigt feststellen das keine Gäste anwesend waren.
Uii, nochmal Glück gehabt!

So gebeutelt machte ich mich schleunigst auf nach Hause zu kommen, denn aus Erfahrung unzähliger ähnlicher Vorkommnisse wusste ich das das Adrenalin eine ganze Zeit lang die gröbsten Schmerzen unterdrückt. Trails hab ich aber links liegen lassen und nahm den direkten Weg von ca.10 km, Fotos waren ja schon im Kasten und meine Mission erfüllt.

Ging früher als sonst zu Bett, schlief dafür aber deutlich schlechter, eventuell war das Adrenalin alle.
Nun gut, um die Geschichte abzukürzen.
Montagmorgen: Hausarzt -Untersuchung mit verdacht
Montagmittag: Sportklinik -verdacht Bestätigung
Dienstagmorgen:Computertomographie
Dienstagmittag: Sportklinik -Beratung
Mittwochmorgen: Hausarzt -Blut&EKG Untersuchung
Donnerstagmorgen: OP -einsetzen von 2 Titanschrauben
1 Woche später: Gips ab
danach
5 Wochen: krank / Physiotherapie.

Ihr seht, nix großes. Nur das ich jetzt nicht wie geplant am Donnerstag in die Eifel kann zum Biken, stört mich etwas.
Ich werde schnell etwas unleidig wenn ich nicht nicht rauskann.
Aus diesem Grund findet meine Frau das jetzt auch nicht so prickelnd(mit mir). Der Hund hat sich auch schon versteckt... 
der merkt wohl das wieder lange Wanderungen auf ihn zukommen.





na ja,
beuze

*


.


----------



## Achtzig (26. Juni 2013)

HappyGhost schrieb:


> @ Achtzig: ja wen du mir das vorher gesagt hättest...


 
Du kannst da ja noch nachbessern . Ich denk, das Ding läuft nicht weg...


----------



## LaCarolina (26. Juni 2013)

na Gott sei Dank nix Grosses, Beuze

Für mich war es schon ein Riesendrama, dass mir mal die Lippe aufgeplatzt ist und ein paar Tropfen Blut liefen.

Kannste die Titanschrauben wenigstens nachher mitnehmen fürs Bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Juni 2013)

*Na ja, da muss er jetzt wohl durch, der Hund* 

*ABER:*
*Gut, dass dem AMS nichts passiert ist *
*Gut, dass du wandern kannst *
*Gut, dass die Kamera es überlebt hat *
*Und gut, dass du deinen Humor nicht verloren hast *

*Vorübergehend kannst du uns dann ja mal mit Wander- und Hundebildern erfreuen  Die dürfen auch ein wenig verwackelt sein  *


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Juni 2013)

*Oh man beuze...

*


----------



## Cortina (26. Juni 2013)

Beuze, weißt Du zufällig wieviel mm die Titanschrauben haben? Ich bräuchte noch zwei M3 in 20mm 

PS: Gute Besserung


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juni 2013)

Hey Beuze,

schade, dass es Dich mal wieder erwischt hat. Weiterhin gute Besserung und dann bis in 5 Wochen. Machen wir 2 es uns dann am Ende der Kette gemütlich 

Bis dann.....viele Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## rosso19842 (27. Juni 2013)

Meine Freundin und ich waren auch mal wieder unterwegs am Gardasee!
Einfach nur toll


----------



## beuze1 (28. Juni 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Oh man beuze...
> *



*Markentreue bis auf den OP Tisch. 




​*
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (28. Juni 2013)

@beuze:

...zumindest hast du deinen Galgenhumor noch nicht verloren 

An dieser Stelle auch von meinerseits: *Gute Besserung!*


----------



## xerto (28. Juni 2013)

@beuze gute besserung auch von mir..


hast du auch deine cube unterhose an?






(humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht )


----------



## manurie (28. Juni 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Ich fuhr einen kleinen Trail zum Badesee steil bergab und wollte unten die vermuteten Badegäste mit einem elegantem Stoppi plus Hinterrad versetzen beeindrucken. Das ging aber mächtig
> in die Hose und mir bleib nur der unsanfte Abgang über den Lenker.
> 
> ...


Übermut tut selten gut, gute Besserung.


----------



## marco_m (1. Juli 2013)

Auch ich hab wiedermal ein paar Bilder mitgebracht. Eigentlich war eine Tour in Appenzell geplant, aber das miese Wetter trieb uns dann 2 Tage ins Tessin 

Tag 1 : Monte Tamaro

So spontan wie wir anreisten fanden wir kein Hotel mehr und so bezogen wir in Tesserete ein kleines sympathisches B&B. 
Von da aus irrten wir auf der Suche nach einem bestimmen Singletrail in einem Wald umher ..
Danach machten wir uns auf den Weg nach Rivera, Talstation der Gondelbahn. Diese nutzten wir bis auf die Alpe Foppa auf ca. 1500müM.

Kirche von Mario Botha









Danach begann der steile Aufstieg auf den Monte Tamaro ..





OK OK ich gibs zu, das Lächeln auf dem Gipfel war gestellt ..





Als Belohnung folgte ein 1. Klasse Downhill, zuerst recht technisch und danach flow pur .. wie immer keine Zeit für Bilder 

Nach dem Bier(en) dann der unpassende Abschluss dieses tollen Tages 







Tag 2 : Monte della Creco

Start erfolgte direkt ab Tesserete mit angenehmer Steigung bis auf den Croce auf ca. 1400müM





Auch von da erwartete uns ein toller Singletrail ..





Leider auch an diesem Tag wieder ein unpassender Abschluss.
Eine "Killerkante" bescherte uns gleich 2 Plattfüsse und dem Fritzz zusätzlich noch eine heftige Delle in der Felge 





Egal ist ja nur Materialschaden, was bleibt sind 2 super Tage auf trockenen Trails. Dieses Jahr bis jetzt eine wahre Seltenheit 

Gruss Marco


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (2. Juli 2013)

Wow! Was für geile Bilder


----------



## Cirest (3. Juli 2013)

tolle Eindrücke 

hier mal 2 fotos von Obeying Gravity II    - on the Cube side of life 









mehr fotos gibts im artikel  Fotostory OG II


----------



## blutlache (3. Juli 2013)

*Das erste find ich mal richtig gut,
das zweite ist mir zu "poserhaft" 

.*


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (3. Juli 2013)

Beide Bilder taugen zum Foto der Woche


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juli 2013)

@Cirest
Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an deinen Bildern


----------



## Cirest (3. Juli 2013)

danke! ...

das mit dem posen is so ne sache ....ab und zu geht halt der spieltrieb durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. Juli 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Beuze, weißt Du zufällig wieviel mm die Titanschrauben haben? Ich bräuchte noch zwei M3 in 20mm



*Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen, da meine länger sind und abflexen, wäre doch bei dem teuren Titan eine Sünde! Aber hat nicht Ago beruflich beim Eingriff, zugriff auf eben diese? Oder nehmen sie in Bella Italia immer noch normale Spax für Sportler.
Zudem wüsste ich gerne was die OP-Schwestern mit nackten, jungen Männern in Vollnarkose so treiben, denn vor der OP hatte ich noch keine blauen Flecken.*







.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Juli 2013)

*@ Marco_m und cirest* .....
 ...so macht das Motion-Fred gucken so richtig Spaß! 

*Beuze* - Du hättest bislang nicht wirklich was verpasst - also jedenfalls nicht, wenn Du hier hausen würdest .....  

*Spätestens nach Feierabend hier mittlerweile ein gewohnter Anblick....*


 

*Um so erstaunlicher, dass es heute scheinbar mal Anders sein sollte!*
*Also hurtig ohne Zeckenschutz und Mückenspray auf die Strecke...*





*Als ich wieder aus dem Busch "raus" kam - war es tatsächlich noch schwül (29°) und sonnig. *





*Ich dachte - gut, mal rüber nach Polen....aber irgendwas schien mir so seltsam bekannt...in der Ferne *





*Eigentlich noch reichlich Wasser, muss also nix Neues kommen.  Gen Osten täuscht noch "Blauer Himmel"*





*An der Konzerthalle überlegte ich noch kurz, ob ich vielleicht besser kurzzeitig "Kirchen-Asyl" beantragen sollte. *





*War aber auch nur noch ein kleiner Hopser bis Polen ... und da sah es doch Besser = Heller aus! *




*Also wird schon werden.*
*Aber der Wind auf der Brücke hatte bereits gefühlte Stärke 11  und irgendwie flog Alles so wild herum...*
*Ein Blick von Polen aus zurück nach Frankfurt (O) verriet mir - fahr vielleicht doch besser wieder nach Hause. *









Und es war gut so! 200 Meter vor dem heimischen Keller ging das Nieseln in Regen über. 
20 Meter vor dem Keller....



Und nach der warmen Dusche schon wieder das gewohnte Bild - 
so schließt sich wohl für diese Woche der Kreis. 









beuze1 schrieb:


> Zudem wüsste ich gerne was die OP-Schwestern mit nackten, jungen Männern in Vollnarkose so treiben...




...... sei froh, dass der Fleck am Oberarm ist.... Gute Besserung weiterhin! Und wenn Du tatsächlich mal was rausbekommst.....ich bin auch neugierig!


----------



## xerto (3. Juli 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> tolle Eindrücke
> 
> hier mal 2 fotos von Obeying Gravity II    - on the Cube side of life
> 
> ...



beide bilder sind erste sahne

eins ist jetzt mein hintergrundbild


was mein cube stereo kann, wenn nicht ich draufsitze.


weiter so...


----------



## Cirest (3. Juli 2013)

danke!  ...eine ehre!!


----------



## Cortina (3. Juli 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen, da meine länger sind und abflexen, wäre doch bei dem teuren Titan eine Sünde! Aber hat nicht Ago beruflich beim Eingriff, zugriff auf eben diese? Oder nehmen sie in Bella Italia immer noch normale Spax für Sportler.
> Zudem wüsste ich gerne was die OP-Schwestern mit nackten, jungen Männern in Vollnarkose so treiben, denn vor der OP hatte ich noch keine blauen Flecken.*



Das kommt vom Bett, Du wirst in Narkose wie Jesus am Kreuz am Bett befestigt, dabei kann es zu Quetschungen führen, ich würde sofort das Krankenhaus verklagen 

Außerdem ist in Italien Kriese, Deutschland lässt kein Geld springen  und es gibt keine Titanschrauben 

Spuri, schon lange keine Wasserbilder mehr gesehen  Ach herjee was ein Sommer wie waren am WE noch in 20cm Neuschnee unterwegs 
Schöne Bilder sinds aber trotzdem 

Ich bin zur Zeit nur per Pedes unterwegs, daher gibts Berg-ohne-Bike-Fotos nur auf FB.


Buona Notte


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Juli 2013)

*Mal wieder etwas vom platten Land, der Hügel...*


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. Juli 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> tolle Eindrücke
> 
> hier mal 2 fotos von Obeying Gravity II    - on the Cube side of life
> 
> ...




_*Das Bild ist der HAMMER *_


----------



## daMaXl (7. Juli 2013)

Heute eine tour von Malta zur Motorradsegnung auf der Köllnbreinsperre.


----------



## OIRAM (8. Juli 2013)

*Heute wieder im schönen Land der 1000 Berge ...





auf der suche nach neuen Singletrails ...





ne kleine Wassertretstelle gefunden.





Nahe am Abgrund, ein Päuschen ...





und weiter auf dem schönen Trail ...





bis ins Tal.

Morgen bin ich wieder unterwegs, neue Gebiete zu erkunden ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (9. Juli 2013)

*So, mach ich gleich mal weiter, wo ich gestern aufgehört hab ...









Borbergs Kirchhof, Frühmittelalterliche Wallburg ...





mit toller Aussicht ...





hier am Silbersee (Trinkwasserstausee) ...





da wieder bei ner schönen Aussicht ...





die letzten Bilder meiner heutigen Tour, das Kyrilltor ...





mit großen und kleinen Skulpturen, wie dieser hier ...





Ich hatte meien Spaß ...*


----------



## bauersound (9. Juli 2013)

Hi, ist der Cube Hanzz Rahmen (2012) in Grösse L ok für mich? Bin 1,86m und wiege 95 kg, Danke


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Juli 2013)

Hier sind Cube Bikes völlig unbekannt, und deshalb wird hier mit nem Beach Cruiser gefahren.


----------



## xerto (11. Juli 2013)

gestern ne kleine tour auf den sandplacken gemacht...







es geht durch den taunus von der Hohemark ungefähr 7 km bergauf.


hier ganz oben..







anschliessend kann man den limestrail bis saalburg und dann zurloch mühle abfahren. die lochmühle ist ein ausflugsziel für familien mit kindern.

anschliessend wieder auf den winterstein hoch (limestrail) und dann ab zum rosbacher biergarten ..(das wasser (rosbacher brunnen) können die selber sauf...)


----------



## akisu (11. Juli 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hier sind Cube Bikes völlig unbekannt, und deshalb wird hier mit nem Beach Cruiser gefahren.


wo ist hier?

such dir doch ein paar schöne berge für ein wenig spaß:


----------



## xerto (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (11. Juli 2013)

*@ akisu

gestern war da noch n Bild von einem Strand in Rio de Janeiro. 

@ xerto

hier halten ganz offensichtlich nur die ü40 Forumsmitglieder die Bilderquote hoch 

Ist Dein Stereo schon im Ruhestand ?*


----------



## xerto (11. Juli 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> hier halten ganz offensichtlich nur die ü40 Forumsmitglieder die Bilderquote hoch
> 
> Ist Dein Stereo schon im Ruhestand ?[/B]



nee nee

ich habe meine restteile verwerten wollen und habe ein ams 110 aufgebaut.
abgesehen davon, das weniger gepasst hat als ich dachte ..
ist es ein schönes bike..

zum hoch fahren ist das klasse 

leicht und schnell  bergab ist das ein nachteil mit meinem gewicht 

bergab ist stereo fahren vieeeeel  schöner...

einen tod muss man halt sterben..


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Juli 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> wo ist hier?
> 
> such dir doch ein paar schöne berge für ein wenig spaß:



Berge sind genug da. Da die aber so steil sind tue ich mir das nicht an, und liege lieber am Ipanema Beach in Rio.


----------



## Maas89 (13. Juli 2013)

So, das es hier nicht wieder heißt es halten nur die Ü40er die Bilderquote oben habe ich heute mal bei meiner kleinen Tour 2-3 Bilder gemacht 

Hier bin ich gerade auf knapp 700m hoch gestrampelt um den Ausblick zu genießen 





Abwärts gings dann über den Trail  Kurz aber immerhin etwas


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Juli 2013)

OIRAM hat sich besonders in Zeug gelegt.  Xerto und Maas89 hatten auch die "Knipse" dabei -  So rockt es.....

War selber 1 Woche im Berliner Umland zu Gast - das Bike wurde sicherheitshalber mitgenommen. 
_*3 mittlere Touren*_ sind es so nebenbei geworden. 
Leider bin ich "nur" kurz zum Wäsche erneuern & 
Frau einsammeln nach Hause gekommen - geht jetzt sofort nochmal eine Woche (ohne Bike) in den Urlaub! 
Daher nur schnell ein paar Fotos von der 1. Tour am letzten Sonntag.

*Man versuchte mich mit allen Mitteln zu auszubremsen....*
*während ich gerade noch zum "Extrem-Bunnyhopping" ansetzen wollte....*




*...war das dann doch zu viel!* 




*Die Schleusenbrücke Woltersdorf (bei Erkner) in Betrieb.*




*Nachdem die Reise weiter gehen konnte - Blick frei auf den Flakensee.*




*Gut - ich gebe es zu! Ich habe kurz überlegt, ob ich das "richtige" Hobby ausübe.*

*Aber als die Boote später dicht an dicht im Wasser lagen - *
*und ich bald im Wald wieder alleine war...ging im Kopf wieder alles in Ordnung.*




*Da ich schon mal in der Nähe war...natürlich ein Besuch "Ehrenhalber"! beim berühmten -  Frosch *




*Blick in Fangschleuse auf die Löcknitz*




*Kirche in Erkner*




So schloss sich dann langsam aber sicher der "Kreis" zum Startpunkt.

Fazit: 
Herrliches Wetter - nette Leute & viel Wasser & das Bike machten den letzten Sonntag perfekt. 


*kurzer Nachtrag:*

*Als ich mich am nächsten Tag für die Sabotage meiner Tour beim Schleusenpersonal rächen wollte  *
*- musste ich leider feststellen - mein Plan war wohl schon verraten worden...          Totale Abschirmung durch die WSP 1 *





Fotos der Tour 2 & 3 folgen alsbald nach den angekündigten weiteren 8 Tagen Urlaub! 
Euch so lange schöne (Bike)Tage! 
Bin dann jetzt auch schon mal wieder weg.


----------



## xerto (15. Juli 2013)

also spuri, den bunny hättste schaffen können  


wir waren im taunus

blick auf frankfurt 







mit diesen bikes auf geheimen trails:







und hier nach über 1000Hm bergab  

die bikes waren fertiger als wir 

im bayrischen biergarten 






der freerider von canyon ist nicht schlecht...

aber das stereo hat super gut mitgehalten


----------



## OIRAM (15. Juli 2013)

*@ Xerto

Schön Dein Stereo hier mal wieder zu sehen.
Die Skyline von FFM find ich immer wieder beeindruckend.



xerto schrieb:



			also spuri, den bunny hättste schaffen können  

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Genau, guckst Du auch meine Signatur ... 

*


----------



## sepalot (15. Juli 2013)

bin auch noch da ... hatte nur ein bisschen zu wenig Zeit für die Bilderbearbeitung bzw. hat der Computer mal die Muskeln spielen lassen 

Den Juni schloss ich am 30.06. auch auf dem Bike ab. Aber größtenteils mit Wut im Bauch, als ich im heimischen Forst war.

Könnte leider glatt unter dem Titel stehen: 
Vollidioten  allein im Wald
- der Forst  macht Mondlandschaften -​ 
Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund. Sagt  man so. Hab nix gemerkt. Nur das Frühstück 



.  Ab aufs Bike. Samstagvormittag ist es ruhig. Ab auf eine gemütliche Runde im  heimischen Großwald. Die Trails sind größtenteils trocken - so kurz nach den  Sinnfluten.




​ 
Schön den schmalen Pfaden entlang.




​ 
Da schlängelt man sich daher. 




​ 




​ 
Aber auch heute wieder, muss ich  mir das Elend ansehen 



.  Mal wieder zieht man mit großen Maschinen (das ist ja noch die kleinste) durch  den Wald. Vogtlandkreis. Man kommt näher - letztes Jahr waren die Waldarbeiter  aus dem Raum Regensburg 



.  Kein Wunder für solchen Raubbau, da es nicht mal hier lebende, einheimische  Heuschrecken sind 



.​ 
kleiner Zerstörer​ 
Hier war letztes Jahr ein schöner  Trail runter. Breit wie das Tretlager. Jetzt ...​ 
Trail weg​ 
Ach da ist der Großwurm. Lecker,  hier stinkt es penetrant nach Diesel 



.​ 
großer, stinkender Waldzerstörer​ 
Straßensperren im Wald wegen  Neuanlage der Wege. Schilder wie im Industriegebiet. Hinweise zu verschiedenen  Baustellen mit Firmierung auf den zahlreichen nicht öffentlichen Straßen. Dass  die zahlreichen Baufahrzeuge noich wissen, wo IHRE Baustelle ist.​ 
Baustellen​ 
Na zum Glück bin ich als Radfahrer  verantwortlich für Bodenverdichtung und beeinflusse so den natürlichen  Wasserfluss und die nicht 



.​ 
Bodenverdichtung1
Bodenverdichtung2​ 
Viele Trails - schöne Wege -  zerstört. Es wird immer dicker. Wenigstens daheim gab es noch was schönes im  Briefkasten. Soll man das Biken doch nicht mit grimmigen Gesicht beenden. Passt bestimmt bald mal wieder.




​ 

 die bösen Bilder wollte ich nicht gleich ersichtlich machen ... man will sich ja am schönen erfreuen beim durchstöbern


----------



## JDEM (15. Juli 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Heute wieder im schönen Land der 1000 Berge ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Da war ich letztens auch, nur leider alle Trails zugewachsen und oben auf dem Gipfel alles voller Stechmücken... Sind die Trails mittlerweile wieder frei?*


----------



## sepalot (15. Juli 2013)

auch der Juli (06.07.) startet positiv - wie Sommer


Samstagvormittag mal wieder. Raus  während andere beim Einkaufen & Co. sind. Mal ein paar Pfade probieren am  Buchstein.

Kunst auf den Wiesen des  Landwirtschaftlichen Lehrgutes.







Der Blick vom Bänkchen oberhalb  des Lehrgutes über Bayreuth. Aber nur, wenn es nicht zu sehr riecht 



.






Die Bayreuther haben schon einen  seltsamen Bezug zu diesem Sport. Mir sind schon die angezeichneten Pfeile auf  dem Boden an den Kreuzungen aufgefallen und die zahlreichen Stollenabdrücke.  Aber da war ich platt. Hinweis auf "Gefahrenstellen". Jede Wurzel auf den Wegen,  die mehr wie 1cm aus dem Bode ragt, wurde angesprüht 






.  Hääääääääää, was geht denn da ab???






Und immer wieder Sonnenspots.  Schön! Nur nicht stehen bleiben: Die Mücken überfallen einen schlagartig im  Schwarm.






Die Wurzeln hat wohl keiner  gesehen. Die haben ja keine Farbe.












Auf auf und davon - weiter auf dem  Zeckensammeltrail.


















Puh! Jedes Mal steh ich hier und  muss rauf. Denk nie dran, den mal von oben in Angriff zu nehmen.






Dabei schaut es von oben doch  immer besser aus.






Dann weiter durch die Trampelpfade 



.






Die Felsen am Buchstein.












Grenzgänger: Urbanes und  ländliches Leben treffen aufeinander.




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (15. Juli 2013)

*


sepalot schrieb:



			Die Wurzeln hat wohl keiner  gesehen. Die haben ja keine Farbe.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




@ Kuschi

Ich war vormittags oben, da war noch keine Mücke aktiv.
Auserdem hab ich immer Autan dabei.

Ich bin den Trail rechts neben der Wetterschutzhütte gefahren ... 

Ist kein offizieller Trail der Bike Arena Sauerland, wird deshalb auch nicht gepflegt.
Im oberen Teil hat die Natur alles gegeben, aber ich hab mich durchgesetzt ... *


----------



## sepalot (16. Juli 2013)

letzten Freitag mal frei gemacht und endlich mal wieder am Geißkopf gewesen im Bayerischen Wald zum Abfahren 

Frühstück mit einem guten Kaffee  auf der Terrasse und die Morgensonne im Gesicht 



.  

Topp Wetter und nichts los. Also  auf auf den Berg. FlowCountry erst mal shretten 



.






Oh ja, Evil Eye. Auf den freu ich  mich auch schon. Geilster Shore der Welt 



.






Mit der besten Wing aller Zeiten 



.






Rund 23°C und beste Aussicht  Richtung Arber. Was will man mehr?! 
















Die heutige Einstellung? 










Progressive? Aggressive würd der  Hase heute berichten 



.






Alles meins! You Go First ... lass  mal!






Schön mal wieder hier zu fahren.






Also des Ding ist halt mal echt  gewachsen. Aber wer bekommt so viel Schwung um ganz rauf zu kommen?












Freeride wird immer ausgewaschener  ... aber rockt heute gut.






Ohhh jaaa! BikerX. Verdammt  schnell.


















Blick zum ...






... Großen Arber ...






... über schöne blühende  Bergwiesen.






Riders fiew on FlowCountry.






Hat gut zu tun. Gefällt mir immer  besser. Ice-Tec geht voll ab!






Jetzt geht's da hin.






Puuuuhhh - aber geil. Ohne warten.  Runter und rein und runter und rein und ...


















Entstaubt und Sonnen. Jetzt gehts  ab beim Grillen 



 mit meinem Kumpel und das ein oder andere Bierchen 



.




​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> also spuri, den bunny hättste schaffen können


 
 Naja, der Bilder wegen musste ich mich doch bremsen....


xerto & sepi haben ja die Fahne hier Fototechnisch gesehen gut hochgehalten... Sehr schöne Aufnahmen dabei...
*Nachdem man mich aus dem Schneiderloch (Sächsische Schweiz) wieder herausgelassen hat....*




*...und ich mit dem Gespenst der "Burg Stolpen" nunmehr auch per Du bin....*




*...war die Heimreise letztlich auch kein Problem mehr.*
*So kann ich nun beim Käffchen aus der 1. Woche Urlaub den angedrohten nächsten Reisebericht einstellen. *

*Es sollte in Richtung Rüdersdorf gehen, aber zunächst fiel mir auf, was die Leute so wegwerfen. *
*Also ein alter Helm wäre doch sicher besser als gar kein Helm.. oder.... Na gut - ein wenig defekt war er schon...*




*Die Tour führte mich dann letztlich auch auf das Gelände des Museumspark Rüdersdorf.* http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Museumspark_Rüdersdorf




*Vom dortigen Terrain hat man einen super Blick auf das alte Chemie-Werk -*




* - welches als Kulisse für den Film **"Duell  Enemy at the Gates" eine prima Fabrikanlage in "Stalingrad" abgab.*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duell_–_Enemy_at_the_Gates#Hintergrund




*Danach folgten weitere (Kriegs)filme. So gab es letztlich Einnahmen - die die Kosten der Unterhaltung (Sicherungspflicht) deckten.*
*Zuletzt blieb die Nachfrage aus - es gab noch ein paar Schmuddelfilmchendrehe dort und letztlich wird nun aber zzt. abgerissen!  *
*Also schnell noch eine letzte historische Aufnahme!*




*Das Gelände des Museumsparks selbst bleibt aber mit seinen zahlreichen sehenswerten Motiven erhalten! *




*Schutzsuche vor der "bösen" Walze...*




*Echt Geräumig so eine Schaufel...da ist auch Platz für Zwei... *




*Keine Burganlage - sondern in der Tat einfach alte Ofenanlagen. *








*und / oder die dazugehörigen Wohnungen des Personals*




*Ausstellung zur Entstehung der Gesteinsschichten *




*Alte Tunnel-Eingänge (neu) entdeckt *




*Einen Moment lang dachte ich, ich hätte die derzeitige Bleibe von Cortina & Kubitix gefunden. *
*Sah so "italienisch" aus - und das zahlreiche Leergut schien mir verdächtig *




*Konnte aber Keinen antreffen. *
*Ach ja - ehe Guido wieder das Wasser vermisst - der Park liegt auch am Kanal...*




*Die Tour war jedenfalls ein voller Erfolg - na für mich jedenfalls.*
*Dem Kollegen hier konnte ich letztlich leider auch nicht weiter helfen*




 Liebe Grüße an Alle die im Urlaub sind....
Und an die Anderen auch!


----------



## sepalot (23. Juli 2013)

Sommerabende sind schön und laden  ein noch eine Runde zu drehen. So letzten Dienstag. Seit dem war es mir zu warm abends nach der Arbeit.






Trocken.






Ha! Heute endlich mal die Abfahrt  gemacht. Endlich die richtige Richtung.






Schöner, aber stichreicher Abend  in Wülfersreuth mit Blick auf den Ochsenkopf.






Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf-Panorama.




​


----------



## sepalot (24. Juli 2013)

letzten Sommer-Samstag

Bei so einem Sommerwetter, wie es  aktuell ist, kann man schon mal schöne Sachen verbinden. Erst mal ab auf den  Drahtesel. Und erst mal ordentlichen schwitzen in der Sonne. Auffahrt nach  Hallerstein, wo ich auf den H-Weg komme. Die Sonne brennt, aber wenigstens geht  ordentlich Wind und versehentlich 



 mal im Rücken.






Ortsrand von Hallerstein erreicht und schon hat  man eine gute Aussicht - runter zum Speicher bzw. in den Frankenwald.






Hallerstein schon ein paar Meter hinter mir auf  die Anhöhe. Blick über das Kornfeld zum Großen Kornberg (kommt hier nicht raus).






Kornblumen schmücken die Felder. Noch!












Dann kommt man an dieser Scheune vorbei. Wie im  Horror. Das Haus der tausend Spinnen 



.






Schaut schon komisch aus.






Weiter ihr Pfadlinge.






Ein Brunnen wird gefasst.






Da könnt mehr gehen 






.






Und weiter auf dem H-Weg oder Jean Paul Weg oder  Muschel- äääää Jakobsweg.






Da wird der Wald schon "hergerichtet". Paar Bäume  um machen und die Stämme als Halterung für die kleineren Bäume nehmen. Auf einer  riesen Fläche.






Benk. Dort ist die Forelle in der Unterzahl zwischen den  teils größeren Goldfischen.






Schmucke Höfe gibt es hier.






Der Sommer - einfach schön.






Die Waldsteine im Blick.






Hinter Hallerstein der Große Kornberg.






Auf dem Damm des Förmitzspeichers. Puh schwitz  ich.






Dann schon der Segelklub.






Und das Wasser ist zum greifen nah. Aber wenig  Wasser ist drin. Bestimmt 2m fehlen. Es tun sich "Strände und Inseln" auf, die  man sonst nie sieht.






Blick links und rechts und ab über den Vordamm.






Ziel in Sicht.






Und ab ans Wasser. Herrlich! 






















Und dann kann's ja losgehen. Badesaison 2013 ist  eröffnet!




​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2013)

Sepi -  Sommerfeeling pur! Schöne Fotos. Derzeit meint es Petrus mal wieder zu Gut. 
Man kann ja mit einfachem in die Höhe halten die Würstchen am Stock  grillen. 


Letzter Urlaubstag - Besinnliches steht auf dem Programm.
Zeit genug - um den letzten Teil der Randberliner Saga zu posten. 

*Nichts spektakuläres - aber da hier gerade Sommerloch ist....*
*Los ging es in der Schöneicher Gegend einfach immer nach Gefühl im Wald entlang.*
*Wuste noch gar nicht so genau - was das Ziel für diesen Tag werden sollte.* 




*Als ich dann auf die Zeichen der Zivilisation traf - wusste ich wenigstens wieder - wo ich gerade war.*




*Im Wald zwischen Rahnsdorf und Woltersdorf - genau an der einzigen Straßenbahntrasse. *
*Schon seltsam diese Begegnung in der scheinbar unberührten Natur.*




*Damit war dann auch mein Tagesziel ausgegoren - über den **S-Bahnhof Rahnsdorf.*




*Nicht mit der Bahn  nach Berlin Köpenick - genauer in den OT Friedrichshagen. *
*Die Bölschestraße als Shopping- und Bummelmeile erkunden....den Markt mal mitnehmen & später am Wasser relaxen - so war der Plan!*
*Die alten Gründerzeithäuser an der Flaniermeile sind wieder schön anzusehen..*




*Die ungefähre Mitte bilden dann die Kirche* 




*und gleich Visasvis der Marktplatz -mit dem "Alten Fritz"*




*Nach so viel "Stadtgetümmel" zog es mich doch recht schnell weiter runter zum Wasser - hinten die Müggelberge.*












*Ja - so ein See (in dem Fall der Müggelsee) ist schon was nettes für die Seele...*
*Und ein paar Imbissbuden sind was für den Körper...lecker Wurst und ein Radler...*




*Dieses zugegeben äußerlich nette Lokal im Park am Wasser ist auf den ersten Blick sehr einladend.*
*Leider weiß ich noch aus meinen Kindheitstagen - dass da mal etwas drin beherbergt war - was mich wenig appetitlich stimmt!*
*Vielleicht kommt Ihr drauf - Eingänge waren recht und links - und man hinterließ Kleingeld.... *




*Auf dem Rückweg ging es vorbei an den Räumlichkeiten der Berliner Wasserbetriebe.*
*Ein riesiger Backsteinhauskomplex - der mich früher immer denken lies - hier sei ein Kloster. *




*Nachdem ich erst vorgestern lesen musste, dass der TÜV die Wasserqualität genau hier als "bedenklich" eingestuft hat,*
*bin ich froh nicht für eine Abkühlung pausiert zu haben....*



*...sondern die heimische Dusche des Gastgebers dafür in Gebrauch genommen zu haben!* 

So - das war mal eben der Urlaub - Montag geht der Alltag wieder los.
Hausrunden - mehr wird wohl nicht. 
Ich hoffe hier posten noch ein paar Urlaubrückkehrer nette Storys - das Sommerloch muss doch zu überwinden sein - ehe die "Schneeregionsbewohner" das Forum wieder füllen....


----------



## Upgrayedd (26. Juli 2013)

Würfel beim hüpfen


----------



## marco_m (26. Juli 2013)

Diese Woche wieder einmal eine tolle Tour gemacht.
Auf dem Plan stand der Churfirsten Trail, ein Weg welcher bis im letzten Jahr für Biker verboten war. 
Glücklicherweise hat da in ein paar Köpfen ein Umdenken stattgefunden und so ist jetzt der Trail für Biker ausgeschildert  , seht selbst ..

Die Rundtour starteten wir in Weesen, zuerst ging es dann dem Walensee entlang nach Walenstadt.
Au dieser Seeseite geht es dann zurück 





Von Walenstadt geht es dann aufwärts, 1100Hm am Stück, 1300 insgesamt.
Da unterhalb der Gipfel soll der Trail sein ?





Aussicht wird immer eindrücklicher und motiviert









Kleine Stärkung zwischendurch





Sollte man erst hier oben merken, dass einem das zu heftig wird wäre es etwas spät 





Bevor es dann abwärts geht noch eine kleine Stärkung einnehmen, Logenplatz inklusive





Ja, die Hinweistafel hat nicht gelogen, der Weg schaut vielversprechend aus









Unerwartete Hindernisse 









Und einfach tolle Trails ...









... und das beste zum Schluss





Ride on!
Marco


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juli 2013)

Gut dass es auch noch die Mädels gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (27. Juli 2013)

topp Pix ... Chrufirsten 

Sven schrieb mich an, ob ich mit  nach Steinach komme 



.  Klar, da war ich noch nicht und man muss ja mal was neues probieren und ganz so  weit weg ist es auch nicht. Aber es wird war. Erst mal egal. Noch ein Bikemovie  auf der Terrasse am Morgen rein gezogen. Das beflügelt 



.






Riders Ready!






Wohl dass es im Winter warm bleibt  in der Hütte am Schlepplift 



.  Aber auch so hat Steinach auf den ersten Metern gefallen: Sind doch einem gleich  mehrer Bikini-Schönheiten entgegengekommen 






 - "so isch leschig" 





*Klick auf eigene Verantwortung! Schweinkram! *

Guido nenn das am Gardasee  Melonenschotter. Hier Schiefer: Melonenschotter 2.0 










Zum Glück pfeift der Wind durch  die Kleidung.






Hat irgendwie was von Big Mountain  Style.






Puuhh leck - schwitz ich.






Jede Auffahrt muss der Erholung  dienen. Der Sommer ist im vollen Gange.

Kleine spontane Tour zu Guido?






Wrong way!






Ansonsten ist es recht nett  gemacht hier.


















Die Fernsicht ist Mega 









!  Blick rüber in den Frankenwald (Döbraberg) und weiter ins Fichtelgebirge  (Schneeberg). Wenn nicht so warm wäre und man den Fahrtwind nicht bräuchte  könnte man hier noch verweilen.






Jetzt ist Ende. Aber auch mit 2  Liter Flüssigkeit am Körper muss der Herr S. noch mal aufziehen 



.






Ne, staubig ist es heute gar nicht 



.






Ab ins Auto und die Klima erst mal  für Abkühlung sorgen lassen und daheim ... Erfrischungen 



!




​


----------



## beuze1 (27. Juli 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Puuhh leck - schwitz ich.



*Ja, diese scheizz Gondelfahrerei ist ganz schön anstrengend.
Ich bekomm auch immer Temperatur , wenn ich diese modernen Aufstiegshilfen seh. Berge mit Lift sind keine! Und wer selber nicht hochkommt, sollte..
*

*@ marco_m
großes Kino *

.


----------



## sepalot (28. Juli 2013)

Sonnenstich?!? 

Nieman hat gesagt, dass die Gondelfahrerei anstrengend ist. Es war so warm, dass wenn man einen Sonnenstrahl abbekommen hat die Hitze schon unerträglich war (und in der Gondel ist man halt auch wie auf freien Feld der Sonne lange ausgesetzt).

Wenn man lebenserfahrener wird scheint man eine Art Tunnelblick zu bekommen. Auch auf die eigentlich breite Aufstellung des MTB-Sports. Ich fahr einige Bereiche daraus. Das hat nie was mit dem Berg erklimmen können zu tun! Wenn man schneller nur den Bergabspaß haben will, dann eben Bikepark. Gibt's keinen Lift an der Stelle am Berg wo man fahren will, dann wird eben hochgestrampelt - auch mit dem schwereren Freerider - wenn sein muss.

Es ist zur Zeit schon warm genug, da muss ICH nicht noch "Temperatur" von so ...... Scheuklappenaussagen lesen bekommen 

Fahr schön (sobald du wieder kannst) deine Höhenmeter auf so und so viele Kilometer in so und so einer Zeit und sei glücklich damit. ICH habe den "Ehrgeiz" nicht und brauch ihn auch nicht, da ich aus meinem Teil von MTB keinen Wettkampf mach.

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juli 2013)

Das war unser AlpenX 2013. Leider schon vorbei ... aber wir nehmen viele tolle Erinnerungen an schöne Trails, eine super Truppe und nen echt coolen Guide mit.

Unterwegs waren wir mit GoAlps von Landeck -> Gardasee. Gesamt 360km / 8500 hm.

Viel Spaß beim Bilder schauen .

Auf dem Weg Richtung Nauders:








Die Trentino-Tour hatte viele schöne Trails. 








Der Grenzübergang Österreich - Schweiz.




Der Anstieg Richtung Plamort ist geschafft.








Gruppenfoto.




Die Plamorter Panzersperren ... da muss man ja ein Foto von machen. Uns haben die Sperren allerdings nicht aufgehalten und die Italiener haben gejodelt: "Erbamen - zu spät - die Hesse komme .








Wenn auch für weniger friedliche Zwecke gebaut, fotogen sind die Sperren ja schon.




Schönstes Wetter .... (AT)Guido: Fast so perfekt wie letztes Jahr und durchgehend 30 °C beim gesamten AlpenX.




Reschensee ... der kleine Kirchturm möchte aus dem Bällebad abgeholt werden.




Waalwege ...








Wer Rosen mag, würde diesen Garten lieben .








Capuccinostopp an der Via Claudia ...




Blick ins Vinschgau.




Blick auf Meran.




In der Bärenschlucht im Etschtal ...




... wo es keine Problembären gibt .




Hier kümmern sich Mönche dieses Klosters um die Bären.




Richtung Gardasee.








Letzte Mittagsrast vor dem Gardasee und noch ein Gruppenfoto.




Der Gardasee ... öh ... ne ... das ist dann doch "nur" der Lago di Molveno





Edelweiss darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen.




Letzte Ansage vom Guide, dann geht es den 602er runter nach Ranzo.












Ranzo im Blick.




Am Ende sind alle mit heilen Knochen, 'ner Menge Spaß und vielen tollen Erlebnissen am / im Gardasee angekommen.




Flasche Sekt köppen und feiern 




Noch ein paar Spritz bei ...




Und Abends lecker essen bei Marosi in Bolognano.




Wir hoffen euch haben die Fotos Spaß gemacht.




 Joerg und Tina


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2013)

Nette Bilderstory. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch und vor allem die Sehnsucht nach Bella Italia. 

Bis zu unserem nächsten Sommerurlaub ist es ja noch lange hin.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juli 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ......Wir hoffen euch haben die Fotos Spaß gemacht.... Joerg und Tina


 

Ja - die machen sogar noch immer Spaß - werde auch gleich noch mal - und noch mal - rüber schauen! 
 
Habe auch auf die schnelle noch gar keinen Favoriten ausmachen können - irgendwie* alle* sehr schön! 
Das "warten" hat sich gelohnt....
Danke an Joerg & Tina...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutlache (28. Juli 2013)

*Respekt Ihr zwei.*

.


----------



## sepalot (28. Juli 2013)

Sehr fein Tina und Jörg! ​ 

Nach dem am Donnerstag Nachmittag  die große Arbeitsverweigerung der Technik startete und auch am Freitag Früh nix  ging 



,  gingen wir eben wieder heim und ich ab aufs Bike 



. 
Kurz hinter dem Silberhaus in  Richtung Hohe Matze..




​ 
Vorbei am Prinzenfelsen.




​ 
Und so erreiche ich den Pass. Den  Wurmlohpass. Mit guter Aussicht auf die Kössaine.




​ 
Mich kann die nicht schrecken 



.




​ 
Vorbei geht es an schmucken alten  Häuschen.




​ 
Der Quellenweg mal wieder ... und  wie immer feucht.




​ 
Blick auf die Hohe Matze und im Hintergrund sieht der  Schneeberg herüber.




​ 
Leck ist das warm. Der Schweiß  rinnt nur so auf dem Weg nach oben. Kurzer Abstecher zum Oberpfalzbrunnen am  Topp-Wegerl nach unten: Kössain.




​ 
Reibungspunkte 








​ 
Kössaine-Brunnen. Tausche Schweiß  gegen erfrischendes Wasser 



.




​ 
Abstieg vom Turm




​ 
Kössainehaus und Kössaineturm







​ 
Erfrischung mit Aussicht im  Halbschatten.




​ 
Der Hund verfolgt mich seit dem  Waldstein 



.




​ 
Blick runter auf CUBE-City -  Waldershof.




​ 
Dann starten wir mal wieder.  Erstes Treppenset 



.




​ 
Das war mal rumpelig 



.




​ 
"Nein! Jetzt nicht schon wieder!"




​ 
Und weiter auf dem direkten Weg  nach unten. Der Weg ist einfach gut 



.




​ 
Sommerlich heiß ist's.




​ 
Nachmittägliche Erfrischung im  Weißenstädter See mit Bergpanorama ... TOPP! 











​ 
Und danach noch ein wenig abhängen  beim Eiscafe 














​


----------



## Foxi1988 (29. Juli 2013)

Hochstein nähe Dreisessel (Bayerischer Wald)


----------



## sepalot (29. Juli 2013)

Der Sonntag Morgen startet mit  Sonne. Wird es wieder so eine Hitze, wie gestern? Es bewölkt am Vormittag und  die Hitze kommt erst mal nicht in Fahrt und so geht es gemütlich Mittagessen mit  der Tante und der Oma 



.






Dann reist es mehr auf. Ab aufs  Bike und rauf auf den Berg. Es blüht der Sommer.












Der Schweiß rinnt bei der  Expressauffahrt auf der Bewirtschaftungsstraße zum Schneeberg.  Ordentlich an der Wache gemeldet, aber keiner lässt mich hier rein 



.






Dann schauen wir eben ein wenig  ins Land.






























Sonnen auf dem Stein, wie die  Eidechse.






Steinwald müsste auch mal wieder  sein 



.






Topp of Franconia






Und wieder ab in die Natur auf die  Fichteltrails 









.






Die Reitschule runter vom  Schneeberg war ja mal wieder sehr fein 












.  Da rumpelt's ordentlich und wer die ein oder andere Welle nicht weg pumpt,  fliegt erst mal gut 



.  War das letzte Mal mit dem Hardtail und Schittgabel (100mm) spannend ... aber  auch rauf der Körnerkiller Nr. 1. Man macht schon verrückte Sachen früher  gemacht 



.






Und so ist man am Rudolfsattel.






Weiter auf dem H-Weg. 






Vorbei an den Drei Brüdern. Schon  ein bisschen zugewachsen.
























Rudolfstein. Jetzt geht's noch mal  sehr schön bergab 



.






Ja, hat wieder gepasst, "wie Arsch  auf Eimer" 



.






Die Weißenhaider Mühle. Aber die  letzen Meter Pfad dort hin hat's mir den Arm ganz schön aufgerissen an den  Dornen. Das Trikot kann weg.






Ein schöner Tag war's. Abkühlung  nach der Runde im Förmitzspeicher. Herrlich 



.




​


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juli 2013)

Ach Sepi, hast schon ein schönes Revier .


----------



## Speci007 (30. Juli 2013)

Ach Sepi, fahr doch mal wo anders....
Die Bilder wiederholen sich.....


----------



## xerto (30. Juli 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Ach Sepi, fahr doch mal wo anders....
> Die Bilder wiederholen sich.....



mach doch einfach selber und poste...

ich möchte die bilder aus dem fichtelgebirge sowie auch die von frankfurt (ost) und natürlich von beuze sehen.

mir gefallen auch die kommentare und es trägt zu meinem guten tagesfeeling bei.

also an alle  weiter so... 


an die moserer besser machen oder klappe halten...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Speci007 (30. Juli 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> mach doch einfach selber und poste...
> 
> ich möchte die bilder aus dem fichtelgebirge sowie auch die von frankfurt (ost) und natürlich von beuze sehen.
> 
> ...




Dann schau Dir halt immer wieder die selben Bilder an


----------



## Maas89 (30. Juli 2013)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Hochstein nähe Dreisessel (Bayerischer Wald)



So sieht meins schon lange nichtmehr aus aber immer wieder schön anzuschauen  

 @sepalot: wiedermal geile Bilder, weiter so


----------



## blutlache (30. Juli 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Ach Sepi, fahr doch mal wo anders.
> Die Bilder wiederholen sich.







xerto schrieb:


> an die moserer besser machen oder klappe halten...



Muss man den wirklich alles hier bejubeln? Ich fand die letzte Seite auch extrem beherrscht von sich wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder wiederholenden Bildern. 



sepalot schrieb:


> Leute,
> Zum Alleinunterhalter mach ich mich nicht ... dann lassen wir es in Zukunft sein ... sogar bevor man kein Cube mehr fahren würde!



OK,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (30. Juli 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> Muss man den wirklich alles hier bejubeln? Ich fand die letzte Seite auch extrem beherrscht von sich wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder wiederholenden Bildern.



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil

ich sprach nicht von bejubeln, sondern vom selber machen oder klappe halten.

es ist wohl zumutbar einfach wegzuklicken wenn man etwas nicht lesen will, oder?

oder müssen sich andere die sich viel arbeit machen, um uns etwas zu bieten, dann von denen kritisieren lassen die gar nix tun, nee oder?


also noch einmal besser machen oder klappe halten 

und jetzt kannste mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## akisu (30. Juli 2013)

wir hatten die gleiche diskussion auch schon vor nem jahr. wenn ihr diskutieren wollt macht das doch bitte in cube talk
denn hier gehören fotos rein. ob sie nun jedem gefallen ist ne andere sache 

manchmal sind die fotos nun mal ******** 




da hilft nur schneller scrollen!

so hier noch ein suchbild. findet das cube


----------



## Maas89 (30. Juli 2013)

Von Samstag bis Dienstag gehts nach Ischgl zum Biken. Ich hoffe dann kann ich auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen


----------



## Speci007 (30. Juli 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
> 
> ich sprach nicht von bejubeln, sondern vom selber machen oder klappe halten.
> 
> ...



@ Xerto, 
Schön für dich, wenn Du die schöne, große, bunte Schrift lesen kannst 
Halt Du mal lieber die Klappe 
Was Andere machen, kannst Du weder beurteilen, noch geht es Dich was an.          

Ich frage mich nur, wie einer der aller 10 Minuten ein Foto von sich u. seinem Rad macht, noch zum Radfahren kommt..........
Am Ende sind die vielen Pausen von Nöten. 

Das ist hier ein Forum und nicht zur hemmungslosen Selbstbeweihräucherung gedacht.
Teilweise wird's ja schon zum Online-Familienalbum ........
Liebste Grüße


----------



## Speci007 (30. Juli 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> wir hatten die gleiche diskussion auch schon vor nem jahr. wenn ihr diskutieren wollt macht das doch bitte in cube talk
> denn hier gehören fotos rein. ob sie nun jedem gefallen ist ne andere sache
> 
> manchmal sind die fotos nun mal ********
> ...




Das Obere ist doch mal ein originelles  Foto....


----------



## sepalot (30. Juli 2013)

Blutlache und Speci007 ... einfach nur lächerlich  ... solche wie ihr tragt nix hierzu bei aber die großen Worte haben ... wenn es euch nicht gefällt oder wie auch immer ist das euer Problem ... was ich und wie ich es mach, geht euch gar nichts an (Sachverhalte nicht kennen aber bewerten: GROßES KINO!)

Spart euch die Kräfte - mehr sag ich dazu nicht! Weder hier, noch im Talk, noch per PN!


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2013)

Ups


----------



## kaktusflo (31. Juli 2013)

Kleine Feierabendrunde um Schwäbisch Hall 






Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich gleich mal mein neues Navi ausgeführt 






... und gleich neues entdeckt!


----------



## cytrax (1. August 2013)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich gleich mal mein neues Navi ausgeführt




Wie bist du mit dem Etrex30 zufrieden? (gern auch per PN) Bin auch schon lange am überlegen mir es zuzulegen aber ich komm irgendwie net dazu 

Guido hats mir ja auch schon empfohlen, der Profi musses ja wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomsteg (4. August 2013)

Endlich wieder eine erwähnenswerte Tour von mir mit Bild:



und im Panorama-Modus:



Leider habe ich mich ein wenig rar gemacht hier. Vor gut zwei Monaten habe ich mir bei unser aller Lieblingsbeschäftigung die Schulter gebrochen. Die Schulter ist noch lange nicht gut, aber für so eine Tour reicht es mittlerweile wieder.


----------



## beuze1 (4. August 2013)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Vor gut zwei Monaten habe ich mir bei unser aller Lieblingsbeschäftigung die Schulter gebrochen. Die Schulter ist noch lange nicht gut, aber für so eine Tour reicht es mittlerweile wieder.



*Wie ich mit Dir mitfühlen kann..*


> und im Panorama-Modus:







*tolles Bild* 

.


----------



## black arrow zz (4. August 2013)

Mal wieder was aus dem Oberbergischen




Tour von Bergneustadt über Baldenberg zum Blockhaus und von dort sick-zack über Sinspert zurück 




Blick auf Bergneustadt mit Altstadtkirche




Nochmal Bergneustadt schon etwas weiter weg




Ja und jetzt die Sünde; das Cube ist in der Werkstatt; ich hoffe es reicht als Entschuldigung, dass ich dem ANDEREN keine Pflege wie z.B. putzen zukommen lasse




obligatorisch das Weizen bei der Einkehr

War eine ganz nette Tour und ausreichend zum Wiedereinstieg


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. August 2013)

@ tomsteg - das Panorama ist top 
@ black arrow zz  - schöne Fotos - das Weizen ist top  

Bei der Hitze muss schon auf ausreichend Flüssigkeitszufuhr geachtet werden..
Gut nachdem ich die Pflichttermine am Freitag und Samstag abgearbeitet hatte (ja - wo Andere auf dem Cube Treffen waren...) - 
konnte ich wenigstens Sonntag mal ausreiten. 
Man erzählte mir unter der Woche von einem Pferdehof (klick)
 ganz in meiner Nähe.... Noch nie gehört = Erkundungsfahrt beschlossen!

*Unweit des Grenzüberganges konnte man sich die Wege **noch aussuchen...*




Aber bald schon musste ich so oder so auf die Straße 31 (Weg wurde mir aus Autofahrersicht geschildert!) 
Bei uns würde man Landes-/ oder Bundesstraße sagen. 
In Polen glaube ich sagt man "wer hier Bike fährt ist selber Schuld"
Nachdem mich zwei 4-Rädrige fast von "Ihrer" Fahrbahn gedrängt hätten - kam bald die ersehnte - rettende Ortschaft Drzecin.

*Die Einfahrt ist sehr leicht zu übersehen - aber wenn man dann erst mal vorbei ist & endlich umkehrt...*
*...findet** sich unübersehbar der erste & einzige - aber lang  ersehnte Hinweis. *




*Also wie "angewiesen" wieder etwas zurück & rein in einen Plattenweg! **Bald schon weicht der Plattenweg der einfachen Natur.*




*Erste Hinweise auf eine Ranch ... ? *
*Aber es waren leider nur Rinder - ich wollte doch eigentlich zu den Pferden...*




*Also weiter - in der Hoffnung immer noch richtig zu sein...**Weitere Hinweise Fehlanzeige... *
*Nach scheinbar endlosem Ritt im flachen - weiten Land.....endlich mal Abwechslung. Wie aus dem Nichts in all der Steppe/Öde ein Gewässer.*




*Ein Lichtblick und Hoffnungsschimmer. Stand da nicht was im Internetauftritt von Badesee? Sollte "Der" das etwa Sein?*
*Eine Ecke - also um diese herum - war ich Gewiss! *
*Das Ziel scheint tatsächlich erreicht! Es gibt ihn tatsächlich -  den Strand. **Zeit für eine Rucksackverpflegungspause... und noch etwas abschalten!  *
*Hätte ich gewusst - dass man mir den Grill ...bereitet.... Egal.*




*Bei dem Wetter kann man sich am Strand / Wasser irgendwie gar nicht satt sehen. *




*So erholt, entspannt und gestärkt erkundete ich nun das weitere Gelände der Ranch. Am** Eingangsbereich zur Lokalität - *
*naja - aber es rauscht wenigstens schön... *




*Über die Brücke geht es dann - wenn man will - auch ins Innere des Restaurants.*




*Soweit ganz nett - aber wo sind denn nun die....was ist das...ähhh.. ..Deckung!!!!!!*




*Puh - nur ein Späher. *
*Und siehe da - alles stimmt doch - es gibt sie & ein paar Mädels nahmen auf ihnen gerade Reitunterricht. *




*Andere hatten offensichtlich am Sonntag Frei! *
*Was ich aber noch sehr nachdenklich fand - Luftlinie sieht man sogar mittig (Fernsehturm/Oder Turm) etwas von Frankfurt. *




*Ich musste also einen recht sinnlosen Bogen gefahren sein - **denn eigentlich scheint doch alles so nah!* 
*Um den Rasern auf der besagten Straße 31 und weiteren Spähflugzeugen auf dem Rückweg zu entgehen (und weil ich dachte das es so kürzer ist) - *
*ging es frei Schnauze durch den Wald.*




Und siehe da rein ins Grün - etwas rumgematscht - und raus aus dem Grün - mitten in Slubice.   
Also doch viel kürzer! Aber ein MTB empfiehlt sich, denn teilweise wäre auf der Strecke ein PKW nicht mehr durchgekommen. 
Ich sah unterwegs auch Kiesgruben & nehme daher an - fette LKW haben alles ziemlich arg zerfahren. 

Alles in Allem verspricht das Internet recht viel - da war ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht! Aber ich komme nochmal in ca. in 2 Jahren! 

Der Schwarze bekommt bei Gelegenheit eine Wäsche & hoffentlich das Quietschen wieder abgewöhnt. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur ein Auswuchs der derzeitigen Hitze!


----------



## Trust2k (7. August 2013)

War am Wochenende im schönen Schwarzwald

Der Feldberg war schon immer auf meiner to-do Liste.

Freitag morgen losgefahren und gegen mittag in Obrried am Campingplatz angekommen.
Zelt aufgebaut und dann ging es bei 36 Grad die Talstrasse entlang.



Zwischendurch eine Abkühlung kam wie gerufen.



Weiter ging es zur Zastler Hütte



Oben angekommen gab es erstmal ein Waldhaus Weizen alkfrei =]


----------



## Trust2k (7. August 2013)

Von der Zastler Hütte ging es dann weiter auf den Feldberg.

Welch eine Aussicht !! 





Die meiste Zeit wurde geschoben, da sehr verblockt und auch zu Fuß teilweise nicht einfach.



Nun noch ein paar 100m bis zum Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (7. August 2013)

Der Gipfel.. 






Danach ging es wieder zurück nach Oberried, herrliche Trails haben den Schweiß bezahlt gemacht, da lohnt es wirklich das Hanzz nach oben geschleppt zu haben =]


----------



## Maas89 (7. August 2013)

Hier mal mein Stereo in Ischgl  Und die Bremsscheibe nach dem Urlaub


----------



## Gudyo (7. August 2013)

AMS 120 SL 29 auf der Steinberger Runde.


----------



## Pt13 (8. August 2013)




----------



## Ostwandlager (8. August 2013)

*endlich....






















*


----------



## nen (8. August 2013)

Osti 

In der ersten Juli ging der leider noch nicht


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. August 2013)

Oh yeahhh...


----------



## Pt13 (9. August 2013)




----------



## Pt13 (9. August 2013)




----------



## Pt13 (9. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (14. August 2013)

Osti - super. Location gefällt 

Bach der letzten Runde zum Schneeberggipfel, ging es eine Woche später noch mal hoch, aber eingebunden in die Gipfeltour zu den beiden höchsten Erhebungen (Schneeberg + Ochsenkopf) mit schöner Trailauswahl.

Da denkt sich die Katze doch  "bleib mal cool - faulenzen!".






Auf geht's von Schönlind zum  Schneeberg. Dort treff ich mich mit dem Sven. Blick auf den Waldstein. Dort  dürfte er sich gerade rausschlagen.

Rudolfsattel ist schon mal  erreicht. Es bläst im Schatten die kühle Morgenluft. Ein Traum!






Endlich oben. Am Dach der Welt.












*Dort rüber* zum Vize-Höchst-Berg  geht's gleich weiter übers Seehaus.

Unten am *Fichtelsee* kommen wir  auch noch vorbei, bevor es rauf zum Ochsenkopf geht.

Und da kommt er schon ... Mr.  Tyee.






Ja ja, da geht's lang ... bla bla  bla 






Rumpelstelle vom Steinblockweg auf  dem H-Weg hinterm Schneeberg passiert ... jetzt wird's wieder geschmeidiger.






Nußhardt. Schieben!






Danach geht immer mal wieder.






Donauesching-Trail war ja mal  wieder Sahne. Durchs Moor am Fichtelsee. Da hat jemand Hunger und so geht's  schnell zum Bullheadhouse.












Da hinten ungefähr sind wir gerade  runtergerumpelt.






Nach dem Mittagtisch im  Bullheadhouse rauf zum Ochsenkopf.






Blick zum *Waldstein* ... da muss  der Sven wieder hin.

Nach M-Weg und Weißmainquelle am  Tiefpunkt angekommen. Karches.





​​


----------



## sepalot (14. August 2013)

Letzten Sonntag war es ja auch nicht schlecht. Der Sommer holt auf, was er letztes Jahr verpasst hat um die Zeit. Zu Kaffee und Kuchen eingeladen.  Ja, warum nicht. Aber einfach nur so. NEIN! Biken sollte heute auch sein. Also  aussetzten lassen und mit dem Bike Richtung Kuchen.

Los geht es in Bad Berneck.






Am *Kurpark* startet es. Hier geht der West-Weg,  welchen ich folge "los".

Immer der Ölsnitz entlang. Erst alter  aufgebrochener teer, der dem Schotter in nichts nachsteht. Später wird es zum  schönen Trail (alter Schiefer-Karren-Weg bzw. Wiesentrails. Der Fluss bringt Kühle.






Rauf zur Burg Stein. Leider ging es hier nicht  mehr weiter.






Dann eben von außen gucken und weiter.






Blick zurück. Schnell ging es wieder runter zum  Fluss.






Dann geht's wieder weiter rauf. Hoch der  Oelschnitz.






Letzter Trailrun und man ist bei den gechillten  Schafen an der Entenmühle.






Dann ging's ausgesetzt schroff gut rauf und ab  hier weiter sehr pumptrackartig den Höhenzug entlang. Dann rissen die Fotos ab,  als ich nach paar Verfahrern (Schilder falsch und unzureichend aufgestellt) und einer Schleife wieder an der selben Stelle war. 






Aber was soll's. Geärgert hab ich mich gescheit, aber daheim ist dann alles "vergessen". *Daheim ruhig den Abend genießen.*​


----------



## sepalot (14. August 2013)

Gestern musste mal ein "weiser Fleck" auf der Karte erkundet werden, für eine bessere Trailvielfalt. Hier für  Kombinationen zum Abfahren vom Schneeberggebiet. Und das Training soll nicht abreisen 

Hohe Haid. Was sonst. Ne Haide auf der Höhe. Toll 






Der Anfang ist geschottert auf dem neuen  Blaupunktweg. Warum? Weis keiner. Wird nach ein paar Meter zu einem Traumweg.






Es schlängelt sich von links nach rechts im  permanenten Wechsel.






Schön. Wanderweg geht neben der Forststraße. 

Weiter unten über Bischofsgrün/ Birnstengel das  Panorama auf den Ochsenkopf. Rauf zum Ringweg geht es.






Es geht auf den Herbst zu. Die Beeren werden  bunt.

Panorama: Haberstein am Schneeberg (rechts),  rüber zum Hotel Kaiser bei Bischofsgrün, Ochsenkopf, Bischofsgrün und weiter  Richtung Hochplateau Wülfersreuth.












Nach getaner Mission: Cappu-Pause  beim Peter im Bullheadhouse und Spion  spielen wenn der Fischi trainiert am Ochsenkopf.







​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2013)

Da hat doch der Sepi eine Möglichkeit gefunden - den "Foto-Begrenzungs-Trojaner" zu umgehen.  
Einfach 3 Storys zack zack einstellen....

@_sep_i - da hast Du es Dir ja gestern Abend lange vor dem PC gemütlich gemacht 
um den Fred wiederzubeleben.  
Verbrauch: ca. 1 Flasche Rotwein und/oder 7 Tassen Kaffee? 

Jede Story für sich genommen .... 
Ich selbst hätte diese vermutlich aber etwas zeitlich versetzt verkauft. 
Deine Entscheidung - auf jeden Fall aber endlich wieder was Neues zum Frühstück in schön Bunt.  
*Ich glaub ich nasche mal von den roten Beeren*


----------



## tomsteg (16. August 2013)

Wieder ein traumhafter Biketag



Und genug Trails gabs auch, und Höhenmeter auch (auch wenns auf dem Photo nicht so ausschaut). Aber ich muss die Zeit bis zu meiner zweiten Schulter OP gut ausnutzen. 
Ich kann aus Erfahrung apellieren: respektiert jede Situation auf dem Radl, egal ob technisch, konditionell oder (Mit-Wanderer) menschlich (oder in Kombination). Seit meiner ersten Schulter OP denk ich jedenfalls oft daran.


----------



## Bocacanosa (16. August 2013)

Kleine Runde im heimischen Hochwald:


----------



## deathmetal (18. August 2013)

2 Tage im Vinschgau unterwegs gewesen: 

Tag 1 aufm Stilfser Joch: 












Tag 2 zur Zufallhütte:


----------



## blutlache (18. August 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Tag 1 aufm Stilfser Joch:



*Hey, seid Ihr da raufgekurbelt?? Von wo aus den und vor allem wie/wo wieder runter.*


----------



## deathmetal (18. August 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> *Hey, seid Ihr da raufgekurbelt?? Von wo aus den und vor allem wie/wo wieder runter.*



Klar sind wir da aus eigener Kraft rauf. 
Wir sind von unserem Hotel in Kastelbell losgefahren. Sind dann einfach wieder die gleiche Route zurück vom Joch und dann unten noch etwas anders wieder zurück. Man kann ja auch übern Umrailpass runter und dann über Santa Maria wieder nach Prad (oft Ausgangsort zum Stilfser Joch) zurück. 
Aber das auch noch einzubauen war dann zu viel. Waren so schon 111km und knapp 2500Hm, mitm MTB is das schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (19. August 2013)

*Hallo Zusammen,

deathmetal seid ihr übers Madritschjoch zur Zufallütte oder vom Tal aus hoch?


Nach vielen Kilometern mit Marin und Cannondale endlich mal wieder mit dem Stereo unterwegs.

Gestern gings auf die Seiser Alm, ruhige Panorama-Tour mit 2200hm wobei von Ortisei/St. Ulrich in Gröden gings mit der Gondel hoch, also 700hm weniger.


Seiser Alm




Edelweisshütte




Schlern




Wir vor dem Schlern




Plattkofel




Rosengarten und Rosszähne




v.l.n.r. Plattkofel, Piz Boe, Passo Pordoi und rechts Marmolada




Laura




Wir vier 




Antermoia und Val Duron




Bildrand links Plattkofel, Piz Boe, Passo Pordoi, Belvedere und rechts Marmolada












Recht schön dort oben, die Seiser Alm könnte man ja mal für ein Cube Treffen in den Dolomiten vorschlagen 

Guido*


----------



## beuze1 (19. August 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> * endlich mal wieder mit dem Stereo unterwegs.
> *


*

Welcome back​
Klasse mal wieder Bilder von Dir zu sehen. Die Dolos sind schon ein Traumrevier! 



Cortina schrieb:



			die Seiser Alm könnte man ja mal für ein Cube Treffen in den Dolomiten vorschlagen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Aber nur mit einer kräftigen Anzahlung schon bei der Abstimmung!! 

.*


----------



## Cortina (19. August 2013)

Danke Beuze und das mit den Wahlen seh ich nicht als so grosses Problem.

Du weisst ja wie das in Italien mit den Wahlen funktioniert, nach dem "Berlusconi Prinzip" gewinnt man jede Wahl


----------



## deathmetal (19. August 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> deathmetal seid ihr übers Madritschjoch zur Zufallütte oder vom Tal aus hoch?
> *



Wir sind das Martelltal rauf und dann zur Zufallhütte. Waren mit den Hardtails untwerwegs und wollten eher ne "Pässetour" machen, aber die Zufallhütte hat sich sehr gelohnt


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (19. August 2013)

@_Cortina_ und @deathmetal
Hammerbilder  Die machen einen total sehnsüchtig


----------



## black arrow zz (25. August 2013)

mal ein paar Fotos von der gestrigen Runde um die Aggertalsperre und die Genkeltalsperre hier im Oberbergischen








Blick auf die Aggertalsperre




Am Vorstaubenden; hier ist auch ein Naturfreibad




An der Genkeltalsperre








Endlich ist das Cube zurück aus der Werkstatt








und wieder zurück zur Aggertalsperre




Rengser Mühle



mit dem obligatorischen Weizen zum Tourabschluss

War eine schöne Tour bei noch schönem Wetter und moderaten Temperaturen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (26. August 2013)

Ta ta ta ... manchmal muss man  einfach mal raus. Raus in die Welt 



.  Die Alpen sollen es mal wieder für die Stollenreifen sein. Ab ins Heidiland 



.  Die Schweiz. Der Ursprung der Alpen. 






Auf dem Weg nach Zermatt ist in  Täsch (1449m) Schluss mit Auto fahren. Ab hier fährt der Shuttle. Hier schlage  ich mein Lager auf. Da es im Moment noch recht unbeständig ist und die Wolken am  Matterhorn regieren, geht es erst mal zu Fuß los. Mal umschauen, was in Zermatt  so abgeht.






In Zermatt (1608m): Tourihochburg:  Teure Läden oder Souveniershops oder Wanderausrüster. Natürlich auch hier oben 



.






Aber auch viele alte Häuschen gibt  es noch hier mit dem alten Charme der Walliser Bauart 



.






Typisch, schweizer Lackierung 



?






Das Wetter soll Nachmittags/  Abends besser werden ... also nach Täsch und das Bike wird doch noch geholt.

Die berühmte Gornergratbahn. Gornergrat (3089m). 






Vorm Breithorn/ kl. Matterhorn.






Kaum rauf, zieht es doch wieder  etwas mehr zu. Gornergratgletscher.






Bildfehler? 










Graupel. Was sonst bei gut 3°C 



.






Matterhornpanorama am Rotenboden.  Erst angefangen 1481hm zu vernichten 



.






Riffelberg






Riffelbergpanorama (2600m).






Panorama über Zermatt über die  Riffelalp.






Nice Trail von Riffelberg zur  Riffelalm ... endless 



.

Na es geht doch ... das Warten  lohnt sich und das Warten vertreibt man sich mit Biken 



 ... mehr war aber heute nicht drin in Sachen Matterhorn aufdecken - Ur-Toblerone 



.

Ungefähr hier sind schon so einige  ähnliche Bilder entstanden.






Zermatt im Blick ... noch eine  halbe Stunde Trail 



,  aber schnell weiter.









Es flowt sich seit der Riffelalp  herab.






Zermatt Dorf erreicht ... die  Dämmerung bricht herein ... gut dass man vom Berg unten ist. 1481 Höhenmeter  sind vernichtet 









.






*Alle Bilder vom Swiss-Road-Trip Tag 1*​


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. August 2013)

goil Seppi


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. August 2013)

Also das es bald wieder Schneebilder geben würde war irgendwie schon klar - 
aber dank *deathmetal* und *sepi* noch/schon im August. 

Feine Storys mit tollen Fotos.  wenn ich auch ehrlich froh bin, 
dass es hier eher doch noch nach Herbst aussieht....

PS: Guido und black arrow zz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - sogar ohne Schnee....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Seite ist durch Euch wieder schön bunt & interessant geworden!
Teilweise traumhafte Motive - dagegen kommt mir meine Wochenendrunde dann wieder richtig schäbig vor.

@ Beuze - Läufst Du noch oder lebst (fährst) Du schon (wieder)?


----------



## deathmetal (27. August 2013)

Naja, bei waren das aber Gletscher, die sind immer da


----------



## hano! (27. August 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> gings auf die Seiser Alm, ruhige Panorama-Tour mit 2200hm wobei von Ortisei/St. Ulrich in Gröden gings mit der Gondel hoch, also 700hm weniger.
> *


*

Ein Traumrevier hast Du da vor Deiner Haustüre. Steht ganz oben auf meiner Liste.
*


----------



## hano! (27. August 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Klar sind wir da aus eigener Kraft rauf.
> Wir sind von unserem Hotel in Kastelbell losgefahren. Sind dann einfach wieder die gleiche Route zurück vom Joch



*Hey, 
Straße hoch & runter 
Warum seid Ihr nicht den Klassiker " Goldseetrail" gefahren 
*


----------



## deathmetal (27. August 2013)

hano! schrieb:


> *Hey,
> Straße hoch & runter
> Warum seid Ihr nicht den Klassiker " Goldseetrail" gefahren
> *



Weil wir mal Pässe fahren wollten, deswegen. Denke, der Goldseetrail macht auch mitm Fully mehr Spaß als mitm HT.


----------



## Cortina (27. August 2013)

hano! schrieb:


> *Ein Traumrevier hast Du da vor Deiner Haustüre. Steht ganz oben auf meiner Liste.
> *



Danke Dir, einer der Gründe warum ich hier wohne 
Melde Dich wenn Du kommst, ich mach den Guide. Die Dolos haben viele schöne (leider oft verbotene) Trails 

Guido


----------



## sepalot (27. August 2013)

Dolos auch ein Ziel ​ 
Und wieder geht es zurück, quer durch die Schweiz. Schaut hier oben doch viel besser  aus als gestern. Furkapass.





​ 
Im Wallis war es sehr schön - eine sehr schöne  MTB-Region 



.




​ 
Einchecken in Davos. Ab durchs  tolle Zimmer und auf einen netten Balkon 



. Da muss man erst mal den Urlaub  genießen. Bei der Talaussicht 



.




​ 
MTB war aber angesagt. Also rum  ums Arosa-Gebiet und nach Lenzerheide. Panorama vom Piz Scalottas  (2323m) auf die Lenzer Heide 



.




​ 
Piz Danis (2497m) und Schätzerhorn  (2529m). An der Bergflanke geht es Richtung Chruwalden.




​ 
Tour kann starten 



.  Ja Tour. Es darf auch ein paar Höhenmeter mal rauf gehen.​ 









​ 
Attacke, jetzt geht's da drüben  den Berg rauf.




​ 
Ja, es geht auch rauf ... schön  sportlich ... ist ja ne Tour - auch wenn nur mit knapp 300hm rauf und fast 2000  runter 



.​ 




​ 
Lässt sich hier schön fahren.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Später Nachmittag ... Pause 



.




​ 
Und die Aussicht auf Lenzerheide  genießen. Von vorne ne steife Briese und der Rücken wird von der Sonne gewärmt.




​ 
Einen gemütlichen Abend auf dem  Hotelbakon ... bei der Aussicht 



.​ 

*Alle Bilder vom Swiss-Road-Trip Tag 2*​


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. August 2013)

Sepi:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (27. August 2013)

> *@ Beuze - Läufst Du noch oder lebst (fährst) Du schon (wieder)?*



*Gibt es ein Leben ohne fahren 


Aus Arbeits & Versicherungstechnischen gründen kann und darf ich hierzu 
keine Auskünfte geben, aber soviel kann ich schon mal sagen,
der Bobtrail geht nie alleine zum Biken.







Und er braucht ja auch jemand, den er verfolgen kann.







Aber es stimmt schon, die letzten Wochen ist mehr laufen angesagt.







Und wir haben schon ca.80 km Uferweg hinter uns.







Wenn Hund & Mann lange genug dem Fluss Argen folgen, kommt man
irgendwann ins schöne Allgäu.







Wo vor dem Cube-Pavilion 
Zünftig aufgspielt wird.







Das Gedränge ist groß.







Denn alle wollen das neue "Fritzze" sehen.







Schön ist es geworden.







Das "Fritzz"







Es gab aber auch reichlich seltsame Cube's.







Da geh ich lieber mit Bärbel...
und hey, für den kommenden Herbst wär so ein Fat Tyre NICOLAI vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt 







Stadt, Land, Fluss, mit dem Bike geht alles.




*


.


----------



## sepalot (28. August 2013)

Eurobike könnt ich auch mal wieder gehen ​ 

Die Sonne lockt einen am nächsten  Tag aus dem Bett und auf dem Hotelbalkon erst mal die volle Dröhnung Berge geben 



.  ​ 
Top of Gotschnagrat (2285m) mit  MEGA-Panorama 



!




​ 
Ein Hubschrauberverkehr in den  Alpen.




​ 
Blick ins Tal nach Klosters  (1200m).




​ 
Wo man hinschaut - Toblerone 



.




​ 
Na dann starten wir mal den Grat  zu befahren.​ 




 Pischahorn (2908m) 








​ 
Blick runter zum See von Davos. Naturfreeride mit topp Panorama 



!! 




​ 
Der "Hausberg" von Davos -  Weißfluhjoch (2662m).




​ 
Man muss einfach immer wieder  halten und die Panoramen genießen.




​ 




ohne Worte!




​ 
Den Grat entlang zu fahren ist der  Hammer 



 (eignet sich aber auch gut zu einer Wanderung) - der Gotschnaboden in Sicht,  aber es geht erst mal noch in die andere Richtung.




​ 















​ 





















​ 
Manchmal muss man sich schon  selber anstoßen: "Biken!" Sonst kommt man hier nicht mehr weiter 



.




​ 
Die Schwarzseealp. Der Grat ist  abgeritten. Jetzt geht es auf fast gleicher Höhe unterhalb des Grates zum  Gotschnaboden.




​ 
Letzte Falle und schon beginnt der  ...




​ 
... topp Pfad 



.




​ 
In der Sonne chillaxen ...




​ 
... und die Aussicht auch mal  genießen.




​ 
Die Tabel- und Shoreline "A-Line"  ab dem Gotschnaboden.




​ 
Auf der Weiterreise noch mal durch  St. Moritz. Davoser See 








​ 
Pause in der Sonne am Inn 



.




​ 
Mega Aussicht 



 von Hotelbalkon über ganz St. Moritz ... hier bleib ich erst mal und relaxe den  Rest des Tages 



.




​ 
Die Sonne verzieht sich hinterm  Berg so langsam ... eine steife Briese geht am Berg ... Decken raus und trotzdem  draußen bleiben 



.




​ 
Vollmondnacht über St. Moritz  (Snob-City³)




​ 






*Alle Bilder vom Swiss-Road-Trip Tag 3*​


----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Da geh ich lieber mit Bärbel...*
> *und hey, für den kommenden Herbst wär so ein Fat Tyre NICOLAI vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt *
> *
> 
> ...


*Ja so ein FaT Bike wäre heute gar nicht so verkehrt gewesen. Die Trails waren ziemlich verblockt und rutschig *

*

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. August 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Leben ohne fahren


 Na zumindest nicht - ohne auch mal fahren lassen....
* 
*


beuze1 schrieb:


> .... aber soviel kann ich schon mal sagen...


  Das reicht auch völlig zu *.... *schaut doch (schon) gut aus! *
80 km Fußmarsch ??? *




* 

*@sepi - da musste ich ja 2x scrollen, ob die letzten Fotos auch wirklich von Dir sind..  

BTW: Die Reifen des Nikolai sind ja mal richtig fett! 
Das Ding würde ich gern mal Probe fahren - aber bei uns hat das kein Händler...*
*


----------



## sepalot (29. August 2013)

Nach reichlichem und hochklassigem  Frühstück geht es noch mal auf den Berg, bevor die Reise nach Hause ansteht. Noch zum Abschluss nen Flow-Trail  heizen 



 und mit der Standseilbahn rauf.

Auch hier wieder bestes  Alpenpanorma 



.






Blick auf den Silvaplanasee mit  dem vor gelagerten Champfersee.






Am Fuße des Piz Nair (3056m) ... das nächste  Mal geht's gar rauf und hinten rum hier runter.

Auch ein schönes Panorama auf der  anderen Seite: Fuorcla Padella.






Start in den Flowtrail.






Der immer wieder atemberaubende  Aussichten bietet 






.






Sender von St. Moritz.






St. Moritz-Panorama mit dem berühmten Hotel  Schweizer Hof.






Die Farbenpracht der Seen im "Tal" 



.





























Bodensee.






*Alle Bilder vom Swiss-Road-Trip Tag 4*​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. August 2013)

Sepi 

Ich stell mal eben einfach wieder etwas Buntes zum Sonntagsfrühstück ein. Zunächst quer Beet etwas von den letzten Touren....

*Spätsommer im Umland von Kliestow.*




*Die Oderwiesen sind feucht und saftig - hier ist es noch bedeutend "Grüner".*




*Die Getreide-Ernte ist bereits trocken im Speicher - alles abgemäht.*




*Mein Busen- Kumpel aus Guben staunt über verlassene Oderbruchstrecken und deren gewaltige Restbauwerke.*







*Schnitt:*
*Heute ging es auf in Richtung "Kersdorfer Schleuse".*




*Seit Jahren (gefühlten Jahrzehnten) Baustelle.*
*Die vor Ort befindliche Gaststätte wurde durch diesen Umstand vermutlich bereits in den Ruin getrieben. *








*2014 soll komplette Wiedereröffnung sein - scheint noch ´ne Menge zu tun.*




*Baustelle? Ach ja, da Beuze an "Großprojekten" bislang gescheitert ist - wie wäre es denn damit? Klein aber fein. *
*Nur das Licht müsste man mit Säcken reintragen.*




*Weiter ging es noch bis zum Hirschdenkmal. *




*Dann war Pause, Verpflegung, Wende - und ab quer Wald zurück!*




*Die erste Herbststimmung kommt auf... . Ist doch aber auch schön. *








*Aus dem Wald kommend - gab es im ehemaligen Maisfeld noch genug "Abfall" für unsere Nager zu Hause ....  .*
*Sozusagen "Mais to go!"  *




*Letztlich landeten wir noch an einer weiteren, kleineren Schleuse - kein wirkliches Wunder, wenn man einem Kanal folgt. *




*Schleuse Neuhaus*




Diese machte zuletzt mitten in der Urlaubssaison Schlagzeilen, weil in der Schleusenkammer ein Boot abbrannte (ruhig mal auf die 2 kleinen Fotos klicken)
und Löscharbeiten / Ursachenforschung / Bergung die Schleuse leider einige Zeit blockierten. Nun ist wieder alles frei. 
Schöne Tour - herrliches Spätsommerwetter. 

Ich hoffe Ihr konntet den Tag auch noch nutzen (biken) - 
oder habt die Eurobike besucht?! (siehe Cube Talk)


----------



## GlockeGT (2. September 2013)

Ich versuche mich nun auch mal hier... 
Start unserer Tour war Zwönitz, Zwischenziel Augustusburg und wieder zurück nach Zwönitz.

Los ging's Richtung Hormersdorf, Gelenau und Weißbach






[/url][/IMG]

Wo dieses Bild entstanden ist. Das Ziel zwischen Oberohr und Sattelstange

Weiter Richtung Gornau und Waldkirchen auf schönen Trails entlang der Zschopau






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

den Zschopautal Radweg weiter nach Hennersdorf(hier habe ich irgendwo meinen Tacho verloren)






[/url][/IMG]

Zwischenziel rückt näher.






[/url][/IMG]

Dann hoch zur Augustusburg, knackiger Anstieg, das schreit nach Pause 






[/url][/IMG]

Kaffee, Kartoffelsuppe, Radler. Weiter geht's. Richtung Hohenfichte auf den Flöhatal Radweg.

Seltsame Maschine vor der Papierfabrik Grünhainichen.






[/url][/IMG]



Weiter Richtung Wünschendorf, Reifland, Rauenstein,

Burg Rauenstein





[/url][/IMG]

Kurzer Abstecher zur Saidenbach Talsperre






[/url][/IMG]

um dann über Pockau, Lauterbach, Lauta, Marienberg zur Drei-Brüder-Höhe zu gelangen.






[/url][/IMG]

Von da aus nach Wolkenstein






[/url][/IMG]

Und schließlich über Ehrenfriedersdorf und Geyer zurück nach Zwönitz.

Schaubergwerk E-Dorf 






[/url][/IMG]

Greifenbach Stauweiher






[/url][/IMG]

Macht am Ende 120km und 2050hm.


----------



## blutlache (2. September 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Macht am Ende 120km und 2050hm.


*Respekt, das ist ne Hammerleistung mit dem Mountainbike 

Versuch mal Deine Bilder größer einzustellen, dann kommen sie noch besser zur Wirkung.*







sepalot schrieb:


> Ja, es geht auch rauf ... schön  sportlich ...



*uih, die dicken Kinder waren wieder Liftfahren *


----------



## Speci007 (2. September 2013)

Das sind ja  Ladezeiten 
Da hat doch so ein Liftfahrer das Forum schon wieder hemmungslos zugepostet....
Der begreift auch nichts 
Hoffentlich ist er jetzt beleidigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (2. September 2013)

Im Erzgebirge ist's schon schön 
Leider gibt's hier wenig Bilder davon.
Das ist mal eine Bereicherung nach sich ständig wiederholenden Ansichten.....


----------



## kube (2. September 2013)

besorg dir ne schnellere Internetleitung wenns dir zu lange dauert, und im übrigen finde ich die Bilder vom Liftfahrer super und auch seine Bildbeschreibungen....weiter so!!!!


----------



## Speci007 (2. September 2013)

kube schrieb:


> besorg dir ne schnellere Internetleitung wenns dir zu lange dauert, und im übrigen finde ich die Bilder vom Liftfahrer super und auch seine Bildbeschreibungen....weiter so!!!!



Ich hab VDSL......
Und es dauert nicht nur mir zu lange....


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2013)

Also die Bilderflut nervt mich auch gewaltig, wenn er einfach weniger Bilder reinstellen würde, wäre es einfach besser, immer 2 min zu warten bis die Seite fertig geladen hat...
Aber das hat er schon vor 1 Jahr gemacht und wird er immer so weitermachen....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. September 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich nun auch mal hier...





blutlache schrieb:


> Versuch mal Deine Bilder größer einzustellen, dann kommen sie noch besser zur Wirkung.


 Yepp - kann man so sehen. Sonst ganz gelungener Versuch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was die Ladezeiten betrifft - ich rechne die Fotos mittels Fotoprogramm vor dem Hochladen auf ca. 300 kB - 500 kB pro Bild runter. Reicht noch locker für die "Große" Darstellung - ist aber nicht so ladeintensiv. 
(nimmt jemand noch weniger für die große Darstellung?)
Vielleicht ist auch das ein möglicher Ansatz   

Und wenn im Motion wieder "fette" Fotos auftauchen - 
dann bitte nur noch solche mit einem Bike!


----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2013)

@blutlache + @Speci007
Vielleicht zeigt ihr Zwei uns mal, wie man hier so richtig gute Bildergeschichten postet  Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2013)

Ich würde es trotzdem richtig gut finden, wenn du das Niveau deiner Beiträge heben würdest. Das gilt auch für Blutlache! Für die Piz Scalotta-Tour und die Touren in St. Moritz würde jeder andere (außer Beuze ) auch den Lift nehmen um hoch zu kommen. Die Luft ist da oben sehr dünn und wenn man nicht daran gewöhnt ist, fängt man ganz schön an zu japsen. Außerdem hat Sepi recht schwere Bikes, die es einem noch mal schwerer machen, die Hömis zu bewältigen. Darüber abzulästern, dass er vielleicht ein paar Kilo zu viel auf den Rippen hat, ist aus meiner Sicht beleidigend und unterste Schublade.
Ich fotografiere übrigens auch lieber bergauf, so lassen Konditionstiefpunkte am besten kaschieren  

Und da wir hier einen Bilderfred haben......


----------



## GlockeGT (2. September 2013)

Und ich habe extra kleine Bilder hochgeladen um die Ladezeiten nicht noch mehr zu erhöhen. 
Q


----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2013)

Und bei mir ist kein Cube auf dem Bild (sag´s bitte keinem weiter ) Aber man kann es sowieso nicht allen recht machen


----------



## Speci007 (2. September 2013)

Mir liegt es fern, hier über wen auch immer, abzulästen!

Mir geht die unangebrachte Bilderflut auf den Geist......

Im Übrigen kenne ich das Homerevier des Herrn recht gut u. so auch die unzählig oft
abgelichteten u. ins Forum  gestellten Motive......


----------



## Speci007 (2. September 2013)

Aber ein sehr nettes. Niko


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. September 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Darüber abzulästern, dass er vielleicht ein paar Kilo zu viel auf den Rippen hat, ist aus meiner Sicht beleidigend und unterste Schublade.


Ja. Was hier gepostet wurde (und nur noch in Teilen zu sehen ist), war unterste Schublade. Ich finde es krass was sich einige hier einbilden wer sie eigentlich sind und hier meinen andere in abfälliger Art und Weise maßregeln zu müssen.


----------



## hec (2. September 2013)

tolle bilder sepalot, war als kind sehr oft in der schweiz (zermatt, sas fee) und muss da wohl echt mal wieder hin...


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. September 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Aber ein sehr nettes. Niko



lern du erstmal richtig zu posten und nicht double tripple megaposts zu machen 

sepi isn guter mann und nächstes jahr hofftl mal beim treffen aufzufinden?


----------



## xerto (2. September 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja. Was hier gepostet wurde (und nur noch in Teilen zu sehen ist), war unterste Schublade. Ich finde es krass was sich einige hier einbilden wer sie eigentlich sind und hier meinen andere in abfälliger Art und Weise maßregeln zu müssen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. September 2013)

Lange Ladezeiten? Ja klar..... ich hab nur DSL und bei mir dauert es keine Minute bis alle Bilder geladen sind.
Ein Bilder Thread ohne Bilder?! LOL ihr hab ja nette Ideen
Und nur weil jemand das Revier eines anderen kennt, ist das schön, ich kenne das Revier nicht und andere glaube ich mal kennen das Revier auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (2. September 2013)

Das rechtfertigt aber keine ständigen Wiederholungen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. September 2013)

Soll hier also garkeiner mehr was posten?


----------



## buschhase (2. September 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt aber keine ständigen Wiederholungen.



Dann setz Sepi doch einfach auf deine kleine, private Ignore-List und lass uns mit deinen Anfällen in Ruhe. Und vllt. findest du bei dieser Gelegenheit auch direkt noch den Tante-Edith-Button und schaffst es somit den 563. Doppelpost zu verhindern.

An Sepi: Lass dich von dem Kerl nicht blöde anmachen und mach einfach weiter wie bisher! Zum Großteil gefallen mir deine Bilder!

Gruß,
Nico

PS: Eigtl. nicht meine Art, aber bin mal ein wenig in deinem Album blättern gewesen. Da sprießt einem die Action auch nicht besonders entgegen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. September 2013)

Muss auch mal was für die langen Ladezeiten machen


----------



## kube (2. September 2013)

@sepi
Mach bitte weiter so, deine Bilder erzählen immer tolle Geschichten und man kann sich dann auch gut in deine Touren reinversetzen, ich überfliege diesen Thread teilweise nur noch aber deine Bilder schaue ich mir immer gerne an !!! Lass dich nicht von so Trollen unterkriegen....


----------



## akisu (2. September 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und bei mir ist kein Cube auf dem Bild (sag´s bitte keinem weiter ) Aber man kann es sowieso nicht allen recht machen


 
was? kein cube? 
also ich bin zu tiefst enttäuscht von dir bärbel!!!!1111elf

wir sind derzeit in süd deutschland unterwegs. genauergesagt in der gegend um vinschgau.

nachdem mein guide nach gut einer halben stunde endlich eine karte auf sein garmin geladen hatte die mehr als nur den startpunkt beinhaltete ging es endlich los. (ürbigens ein vorbildliches cube bild bärbel!)





ziel der tour war das annaberger schloss.





allerdings wurden wir unterwegs etwas von trailbremsen aufgehalten.





danach ging es den tschili trail (leider keine fotos weil wir so in motion waren) nach unten und unsere belohnung hat schon auf uns gewartet 





nachts habe ich noch ein wenig mit der kamera rumgespielt.





demnächst mehr


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. September 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ..Und da wir hier einen Bilderfred haben......





JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Muss auch mal was für die langen Ladezeiten machen ....





akisu schrieb:


> ...nachts habe ich noch ein wenig mit der kamera rumgespielt......



 Das ist definitiv Motiv- und Fototechnisch das Beste - 
was hier seit geraumer Zeit eingestellt wurde! Das ist der Motion- Fred. 
Respekt an Euch Drei! 
Tolle Fotos mit fesselnder / bestechender Wirkung - kann mich kaum daran satt sehen!...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das könnte - wenn überhaupt - evtl. nur noch durch den Einsatz eines "Golden Cube" getoppt werden...aber Beuze ist ja auf dem Besten Wege....


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. September 2013)

@Speci007 *finde auch du könntest dich mit deinen äußerungen die eh keiner lesen will etwas mehr bis ganz zurück halten!!! Ich warte gerne bis alle Bilder geladen sind*


----------



## stubiklaus (3. September 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> @_Speci007_ *finde auch du könntest dich mit deinen äußerungen die eh keiner lesen will etwas mehr bis ganz zurück halten!!! Ich warte gerne bis alle Bilder geladen sind*


Absolut richtig, ich will viele Bilder sehen, und wenn ich meine Zeit schon im Internet verschwende anstatt fahren zu gehen kann ich auch mal ein bischen warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (3. September 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> ... wir sind derzeit in süd deutschland unterwegs. genauergesagt in der gegend um vinschgau...


----------



## LaCarolina (3. September 2013)

Mir ist die Bilderflut von 25 Fotos im Riesenformat ehrlich gesagt auch zuviel und ich überfliege die Bilder nur noch .
Ein paar wirklich feine und etwas kleinere Bilder fänd ich besser.
Aber, ob Sepi den Lift nimmt (wie andere biker auch) oder ein paar Kilos mehr draufhat, hat ja wohl nichts mit den Fotos zu tun und ist ziemlich armselig.

Er fährt schöne Trails, die sicherlich nicht jeder fährt und das ist schon allein sehenswert


----------



## Speci007 (3. September 2013)

Entschuldigung,
wenn ich auch nur geahnt hÃ¤tte, dass ich hier 
im Seppi-Fanclub gelandet bin, hÃ¤tte ich mich nie zur leisesten kritischen ÃuÃerung hinreiÃen lassen.ð


----------



## barbarissima (3. September 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> wir sind derzeit in süd deutschland unterwegs. genauergesagt in der gegend um vinschgau.


 Supi  Bitte auch noch die restlichen Dolomiten eingemeinden


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. September 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung,
> wenn ich auch nur geahnt hÃ¤tte, dass ich hier
> im Seppi-Fanclub gelandet bin, hÃ¤tte ich mich nie zur leisesten kritischen ÃuÃerung hinreiÃen lassen.ð



Schade, dass Du es nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> wir sind derzeit in *süd deutschland *unterwegs. genauergesagt in der gegend um vinschgau.



Südtirol bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (3. September 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Muss auch mal was für die langen Ladezeiten machen


Deine Bilder sind einfach nur gigantisch, wenn ich das mal sagen darf. 
Habe mal die zitiert, die ich am allerbesten finde. Du hast dafür echt ein Händchen, oder eher 2.

Sicher mit ner DSLR gemacht und dann gephotoshoppt?


----------



## JayDee1982 (3. September 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Deine Bilder sind einfach nur gigantisch, wenn ich das mal sagen darf.
> Habe mal die zitiert, die ich am allerbesten finde. Du hast dafür echt ein Händchen, oder eher 2.
> 
> Sicher mit ner DSLR gemacht und dann gephotoshoppt?




Danke für die Blumen

Also die letzten beiden die du zitiert hast  sind schon etwas mehr mit Photoshop bearbeitet, die anderen sind fast  OUT-OF-THE-CAM.
Bei denen wurde nur der Kontrast, die  Helligkeit/Belichtungszeit und die Sättigung etwas korrigiert.

Hier mal die beiden Bilder  OUT-OF-THE-CAM


----------



## djwhitecraft (4. September 2013)

@JayDee1982 was ist denn das für eine Kamera?


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. September 2013)

Ist nur ne simple Canon Eos 400D mit dem 08/15-Kit Objektiv
Die hab ich jetzt sicher schon gute 6-7 Jahre alt


----------



## tomsteg (4. September 2013)

Traumhafte Bilder mit viel Atmo und Stimmung waren das in der letzten Zeit hier. Viel Lob von mir dafür.

Von mir nun weniger Bilder mit weniger Stimmung und nur mit dem Smartphone, aber dennoch ein traumhafter Tag mit 1288Höhenmeter, 51km und 5l Flüssigkeitsaufnahme.


----------



## black arrow zz (4. September 2013)

Feierabendrunde um Bergneustadt




Aussichtsturm Hackenberg (da war ich heute nicht oben aber man kann von hier bis ins Siebengebirge schauen)



Blick runter auf Bergneustadt



Blick ins Oberbergische



Durch den Wald wieder zurück nach Bergneustadt




Bibelschule Wiedenest



War eine kurze Runde mit etwas beschwerlicher Schiebestrecke am Anfang


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. September 2013)

Na wo war ich heute?






More to come....


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. September 2013)

Hier kommt More 




























Etwas mehr bearbeitet


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. September 2013)

*geil sieht nach spaß aus *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fosAyxKF6jg


----------



## Nepumuk. (5. September 2013)

Ich finde auch das es manchmal zu viele Bilder sind und eine Auswahl gezeigt werden sollte. Aber besser einer zeigt viele Bilder als gar keine. 

Deshalb kommt von mir auch mal wieder etwas:

Los ging die Tour von Oberstdorf mit etwas einrollen zur Fellhorngondelbahn.  Von dort waren es erst mal 1000 steile Höhenmeter in Richtung Kanzelwand.




(Man kann schon erahnen wo es weitergeht )

Aber zuerst kommt noch eine Landschaftsaufnahme:




Und weil es hier Cube in Motion heißt:




Kurz danach passierte es. Bei einem ruckartigen Schaltvorgang riss mein Schaltzug und ich musste im größten Gang ins Tal fahren. War aber halb so schlimm da es ja eh nur bergab ging. (Dieses Jahr ist der Wurm drin. Das war jetzt schon die vierte größere Panne auf einer Tour )

Immer mit schöner Aussicht auf das Tal.







Zum Glück war es trocken. Ansonsten hätte man einen Bach gehabt.

Von Riezlern ging es an der Breitach entlang zurück zum Start:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (5. September 2013)

so ne kleine tour auf den winterstein








das ist immer der erste haltepunkt bei der auffahrt oberhalb des steinbruchs..







im hintergrund frankfurt (am Main, sry Spuri )







hier jetzt ganz oben auf den steinkopf. warum man hier immer winterstein zu dem ganzen gebiet sagt, weiss auch so richtig keiner. der winterstein ist ein aussichtspunkt oberhalb von bad nauheim mit vielen guten trails.






die tour dauert von aus immer ca. 70 min bis obenhin (14 km 550HM) 

und dann 15 min abfahrt zum biergarten in Rosbach  

manchmal nehme ich auch den limestrail oder vogeltaltrail mit.....

wer das alles kennen lernen will, inklusive der Röhre, meiner meinung der schönste und auch schwierigste trail im taunus, kann mich ja kontaktieren.



der salat ist nur da um die wespen abzuschrecken...


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. September 2013)

Nepumuk: Schöne, sehr schöne Bilder 
Xerto: Winterstein ... da geht doch der coole Trail runter, den wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind


----------



## xerto (5. September 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Xerto: Winterstein ... da geht doch der coole Trail runter, den wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind



jo aber das ist ein anderer trail  jörg....es gibt noch weitere hübsche trails auf dem winterstein... und die röhre ist der kracher..

warum willste du den dein stereo verkaufen? möchtest du auf ein enduro aufrüsten, oder nur noch ams fahren?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. September 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nepumuk: Schöne, sehr schöne Bilder .....


 
Dem kann man sich nur anschließen! 
Überhaupt scheint der Fred regelrecht wieder "erwacht" zu sein....
Freut mich - dass ebenfalls "Langzeitabstinente" mal wieder was von sich hören ließen. 



xerto schrieb:


> ...im hintergrund frankfurt (am Main, sry Spuri ).......


 
 Also das ist ja.....als Gruß dankend hier angekommen. 
Wusste gar nicht, dass es so kurz vor den Toren der Stadt bei Euch auch Wald und Wasser gibt.  
Mit der Mainmetropole verband ich immer nur Hochhäuser satt ....
Wieder ein Grund mehr hier zu posten - man lernt nie aus. 
Dann sind die Frankfurts ja doch gar nicht sooo verschieden... 

*2 von Gestern*








@ Joerg - bin auch auf Deine Antwort gespannt....


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. September 2013)

Nepumuk. schrieb:


> Los ging die Tour von Oberstdorf mit etwas einrollen zur Fellhorngondelbahn.  Von dort waren es erst mal 1000 steile Höhenmeter in Richtung Kanzelwand.
> 
> 
> Immer mit schöner Aussicht auf das Tal.


Bin ja eigentlich kein Neidhammel - aber hier: purer Neid bei der Tour.

Wie bist denn du gefahren ab der Kanzelwand? Sieht nach dem Weg zur äußeren Kuhgehrenalpe aus - und dann evtl. dieses Zickzack?
Wie wars fahrtechnisch? - sehr anspruchsvoll (z.B. mit Hinterrad versetzen) oder auch für nen relativen Einsteiger machbar?
(Gerne auch per PN, wenn du das hier nicht reinschreiben magst.)


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. September 2013)

zu dem Video: ja, sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus.
Aber die Fahrer sollten lernen Kurven zu fahren ohne durch Bremsen den halben Berg abzutragen. Folgen und entsprechende Konsequenzen sollten ja zwischenzeitlich jedem bekannt. sein.

und nochmal ein miesepertern, sorry @nepomuk: Schöne Fotos , danke. Ich bin 1-2 mal im Jahr in Obersdorf. Gerade in dem von Dir befahrenen Gebiet ist MTB-fahren nicht wirklich gern gesehen. Es gibt auch einige Verbotschilder. Bspw. von der Fellhornbahn rüber zur Kanzelwand. Das kann ordentlich teuer werden.Angeblich kostet ein Ticket 70 Euro. Auch werden keine Bikes in den Gondeln mitgenommen. Alles in allem sind die Obersdorfer  nicht gut auf MTBler zu sprechen.

Dafür gibt es aber Bad Hindelang einige km weiter...das wäre meine Empfehlung, wenn jemand im Hoch-Allgäu radeln gehen möchte.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## akisu (5. September 2013)

nachdem wir einen neuen auftrag bekommen haben


barbarissima schrieb:


> Supi  Bitte auch noch die restlichen Dolomiten eingemeinden


haben wir uns direkt auf den weg richtung osten gemacht. daher mussten unsere cubes zu hause bleiben. aber nicht weinen, ein foto gibts trotzdem.





unser erstes ziel war meran. dort war es ziemlich warm. vermutlich liefen deswegen auch leute mit badewannen rum





da haben wir sie lieber in ruhe gelassen und uns auf den weg richtung seiser alm gemacht. diese war beeindruckend groß und man hatte einen netten ausblick.





allerdings gibt es da scheinbar ein paar einschränkungen wo bäume wachsen dürfen.





und wen treffen wir da oben? die bärbel.




allerdings hatte sie den mund so voll das sie nicht mit uns reden wollte 

also haben wir uns auf den weg nach bozen gemacht und sind noch ein wenig durch die vielen kleinen gassen geschlendert ehe wir unseren heimweg angetreten haben.


----------



## Nepumuk. (5. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für das große Lob. Da freut sich der Fotograf. 

 @LTD-TeamRider: Also ohne Hinterrad versetzten würde ich da nicht fahren. Absolut nicht Einsteiger tauglich.

 @LittleBoomer: Ich weiß jetzt nicht welches Verbot du meinst, aber ich habe auf der ganzen Strecke kein einziges Schild gesehen obwohl ich extra danach suche und mich daran auch halte. Kann es sein, dass du es mit dem Verbot im Winter verwechselt mit dem Naturschutzgebiet für die Rauhfußhühner? Da habe ich auch schon von saftigen Strafen gehört. 
Zur Problematik mit dem Bekanntmachen der Runde und insbesondere von Wanderwegen möchte ich nicht viel sagen aber dies Tour ist mittlerweile so bekannt durch GPS Foren, Bücher, Artikel in Zeitschriften dass man hier kein großes Geheimnis machen muss wo das ist.
Das die Oberstdorfer nicht gut auf Mountainbiker zu sprechen sind kann ich jetzt auch nicht direkt sagen. Bin dort in der Region ca. 15 mal im Jahr zum Biken und hatte eigentlich wenn überhaupt nur Probleme mit Touristen die sich selbst auf solchen Wegen mit dem laufen schwer tun. Man sollte halt zum Beispiel die Tour von oben nur am Abend fahren, nach Betriebsschluss der Gondel (Wir haben insgesamt auf dem Trail nur vier Wanderer getroffen) und in der Alm einkehren bei der man vorbei kommt. Dazu kommt ein freundliches Verhalten und gleich sind 95% aller Leute die man trifft sind nett und aufgeschlossen.


----------



## barbarissima (6. September 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> allerdings gibt es da scheinbar ein paar einschränkungen wo bäume wachsen dürfen.


 Eigentlich dürfen die Bäumchen überall wachsen! Aber wenn Unheil (...anderes Wort für 'akisu'!) naht, dann bringt sich so ein Bäumchen auch schon mal in Sicherheit  




akisu schrieb:


> und wen treffen wir da oben? die bärbel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mensch Akisu  Das bin ich: 


 
Das auf dem Foto ist meine ungepflegte italienische Cousine. Die hättest du nur auf Italienisch ansprechen müssen, dann hätte sie sämtliche Neuigkeiten von St. Ulrich bis Wolkenstein ausgeplaudert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (6. September 2013)

Ungepflegte italienische Cousine? Klasse


----------



## barbarissima (6. September 2013)

.


----------



## tomsteg (7. September 2013)

Heute war ich auf der Steinplatte von Seegatterl aus (1250 Höhenmeter). Die Auffahrt war nicht zu steil und die Aussicht oben war traumhaft.









Von der Trailabfahrt habe ich immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. September 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> warum willste du den dein stereo verkaufen? möchtest du auf ein enduro aufrüsten, oder nur noch ams fahren?



Aufrüsten    Canyon Strive 160/160 mm.





Das AMS verrichtet aber weiterhin seine Dienste . Das Stereo ist ein tolles Rad, dass ich nur schweren Herzens abgeben muss ... aber 3 Bikes ??? Da steigt mir Tina auf's Dach .


----------



## GlockeGT (7. September 2013)

Heute mal ne kurze Runde mit meiner Frau geradelt, Ziel war die Startnummernausgabe für den morgigen Greifenstein-Bike-Marathon in Geyer

31km und paar hm.





Das ist der "Wilde Mann"  irgendwo im geyrischen Wald,





Weib in Motion  und schon leichte Herbststimmung





Und hier im Hintergrund Zwönitz, die schönste Stadt im Erzgebirge und unser Heimatort.

Startnummer hab ich auch bekommen, morgen stehen 60 Race-km an.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. September 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Aufrüsten .......


 Donnerwetter......das Ding hat ja auch ein paar fette Latschen an, 
na dann viel Glück, dass das Stereo den bald Platz frei macht. 



GlockeGT schrieb:


> Heute mal ne kurze Runde mit meiner Frau geradelt....Weib in Motion  ....


 Keine schlechte Idee. Und da wir im (wettertechnisch) geteilten Deutschland hier wohl (noch) auf der Siegerseite sind 
(25°C und Sonne satt - zumindest laut Wetterkarte ein östlicher Luxus)
- die Spurin auch endlich mal am WE frei hatte  
stellte sich doch im September tatsächlich noch einmal die Frage Biken oder Baden ?

Wir haben Beides als erledigt abgehakt. 
Die Wahl fiel auf die kleine, amtsfreie Hafenstadt
*Ueckermünde**.* Nur 2:30 min von uns weg schien sie uns ideal zum baden & biken an einem (Ausflugs)tag! 

*Über diese Brücke in der Ueckerstraße ging es zunächst ....*








*....zum Zentrum der Altstadt....*




*...und zum kleinen Stadthafen. *
*

*

*Von dort aus sollte es zum Strand gehen - weil wir ortsunkundig waren, fuhren wir leider einen Umweg (Bogen) durch bebautes Gebiet. *
*So sahen wir das Ganze noch mal von der L 28....*




*Aber was soll es - wir wollten ja biken - und siehe da - die Mündung der Uecker war trotz Umweg bald gefunden. *
*Hier noch mit etwas Blick auf das Stettiner Haff. *




*Eng geht es zu auf dem Wasserweg zum Stadthafen...*




*Erst Recht - bei solchem Gegenverkehr! *
*Da wäre ich als Freizeitkapitän vermutlich hoffnungslos überfordert...*




*....und bleibe daher doch lieber beim Bike. * *und träume von der "Großen Freiheit" auf dem Haff *




*Wenn schon baden gehen - dann lieber da hinten bei den Strandkörben... Klein aber fein das Haff Bad. *




*Aber irgendwann macht faul sein und/oder planschen auch keinen Spaß mehr - es geht weiter...die Spurin drängt es in den Sattel*




*Nur der Wilde gönnt sich noch schnell einen letzten Schluck...*




*Durch die freundliche Mithilfe der Einheimischen kamen wir diesmal ohne große Umwege wieder zum Stadt -Hafen.*
*Kurz vorher ging es aber noch über diese historische Handdrehholzbrücke am Köhnschen Kanal.  *




*Zurück im Zentrum / Hafen - gut zu sehen Kirche und Schlossturm in der Altstadt*




*Hier schloss sich der Kreis....hinten wieder die Klappbrücke an der Ueckerstraße.*




*Tierpark und Kletterwald ignorierten wir - wollten lieber noch etwas die Gegend erfahren.*
*Also der Kilometer wegen noch etwas "Wald-Feld-Dorf".*
*Der Turm stand auf einer Anhöhe - daher ein herrlicher Rundumblick für uns als Abschluss.*




*Was für ein Tag! Nun kommt auch zu uns der meteorologische Shit.*
*Aber es wird sicher auch bald wieder einen "Goldenen Herbst" geben!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (8. September 2013)

Spuri: Tolle Fotos . Ihr habt ja richtig Glück mit dem Wetter ... und es sei Dir vergönnt .


----------



## stonele (8. September 2013)

Im Allgäu. Von Oberstaufen aus - Richtung Alpsee.


----------



## deathmetal (12. September 2013)

Erst der Anstieg und dann die lohnende Abfahrt  






Downhill vom Fimberpass: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhyTtU_cjJg"]Alpencross 2013 - Tag 2 (Downhill Fimberpass) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Maas89 (12. September 2013)

Da war ich diesen Sommer auch schon  Ischgl ist klasse zum fahren und im Sommer sehr günstig  Und *IRONMANq* hab ich auch getroffen


----------



## deathmetal (12. September 2013)

Wir haben auf der Tour, allerdings im Val Mora, Karl Platt getroffen. Is echt super drauf der Typ, man kann sich gut mit ihm unterhalten


----------



## Magic21 (15. September 2013)

*@Spuri*: sehr feine Bilder , da bekomm ich ja gleich wieder Lust auf Ostseeurlaub und Usedom.

Leider kann ich hier, ausser im Winter, nicht mehr viel posten, da ich fremdgegangen bin.
Jetzt setz ich aber trotdem mal zwei Links ein.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.120722.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.121905.html

Gruss Magic21


----------



## beuze1 (18. September 2013)

Magic21 schrieb:


> *wieder Lust auf Ostseeurlaub und Usedom.*



*Ich weiß nicht,





Bodensee und Lindau reichen mir.



*

.


----------



## Magic21 (18. September 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich weiß nicht, Bodensee und Lindau reichen mir.*




... auch nicht schlecht, aber das macht mich noch etwas Meer an .
Gruss Magic21


----------



## deathmetal (18. September 2013)

Letztes Wochenende in den Dolomiten. Am ersten Tag eher trüb und kalt (teils nur 4 grad). Am zweiten Tag wenigstens Sonne, aber auch noch recht frisch, wenn auch viel wärmer als am Tag zuvor.


----------



## Cortina (19. September 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Supi  Bitte auch noch die restlichen Dolomiten eingemeinden


Des kannste knicken, die rücken wir ned raus 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Südtirol bitte!


Darauf hab ich ja jetzt gewartet 

Ansonsten finde ich kann jeder die Bilder reinstellen die er will und wenns zu sehr OT ist gibts ja noch den Talk.
Jeder hat ne Maus mit Scrollrad und kann sich nur das anschauen was ihn interessiert und wenn jemand seine Meinung kundtun möchte ist das OK, genauso wie Kritik.

Haltlose Beleidigungen weil jemand mit dem Lift fährt oder über 64kg wiegt sind allerdings unterstes Niveau!!

Die Seiser Alm sind zwar nicht die tiefsten Dolomiten, genauso wie Italien nicht Südtirol ist ;-) aber allesamt schöne Bilder!

Von mir gibts dieses Jahr keine Bike Bilder mehr. Nach dem Jakobsweg und dem Nordkap reichts mir mit dem Biken, sind zur Zeit eher zu Fuß unterwegs.










Grüße
Guido...bin dann mal wieder weg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. September 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> weil jemand mit dem Lift fährt oder über 64kg wiegt



*Ich wiege zwar nach langer Verletzung noch nicht wieder 64kg , hab aber auch keinen Lift.
Egal, ich bin wieder zu Hause und das ist gut so...(hab Euch 3-4 Bilder mitgebracht)
*

*Nach Ankunft in der Rehaklinik und einem kleinem Spaziergang in der näheren Umgebung, wurde mir die Aufforderung der Klinikleitung eventuelle Steig & Gehhilfen mitzubringen erst so richtig klar.






Denn alsbald schon konnte ich meine Gehhilfe gut gebrauchen.






Es fanden sich schnell geeignete Pfade,






die der Genesung sehr förderlich waren.






Pausen sollten ja den Heilungs fortgang positiv unterstützen.






Auch nahrhafte Getränke und kleine Leckereien fördern das Wohlbefinden.






tip top in de schweiz






Auf jeden fall,






War dieser Tag,






Schon mal kein Rheinfall.






Nach schweißtreibendem Anstieg erreichte ich wieder heimatliche Gefilde 






Und genoss in Gedanken mit Vincent van, die Stimmung.






Allerdings vergaß ich darüber die Zeit und kam viel zu spät zurück in die Klinik, wo ich feststellen musste, dass sich einer der Diät-Patienten über meinen Süßspeisen Nachtisch hergemacht hat .
Darüber könnte ich mich *schwarz *ärgern,
da werd ich *rot *vor Zorn,
und richtig* wild 







*Das haben sie nun davon, ein Schwarzes






Mit schönen Details






Also auf den Muschelweg, vielleicht trifft man ja Freunde 






In der grünen Hölle, 






fühlt sich das Rehlein, 






sehr wohl.






Ob Tiefe Täler,






Saftige Wiesen,






oder Bachfurten.






Das Rotwild meistert alles. Starker Tabak






Da wird man ja mal überlegen dürfen.






Ob man zu Hause noch Platz für ein Tierchen hat.



*




JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Soll hier also garkeiner mehr was posten?




*Ich hab, wie immer, keine Ahnung*


*Grüße
beuze1
*


.


----------



## xerto (21. September 2013)

das ROTWILD ist ein nettes bike...

viel spass damit 


es kommt übrigens aus hessen...

wie alle guten dinge


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. September 2013)

Man Beuze..... denk mal an die Ladezeiten
Und die Wiederholungen.... man man man den Rheinfall hab ich doch schon gepostet 


Spaß beiseite, schön das wieder auf dem Rad unterwegs bist und dann noch bei mir in der Gegend 

Wo warst/bist du denn in Reha? Wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. September 2013)

Beuze, schön Dich wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen .

Gruß aus dem Taunus von mir und Tina .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. September 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> ....Von mir gibts dieses Jahr keine Bike Bilder mehr......


 
 Ach Mensch - Guido - Du sagst das so endgültig!  Lass uns doch wenigstens einen kleinen Lichtblick - einen ganz kleinen, blauen Hoffnungsschimmer. 




Hier in der Gegend haben sie extra ein Stück Feld aufgehübscht um Dir symbolisch ein paar schöne Seiten der Herbst- Touren zu zeigen...denke noch mal darüber nach. 






beuze1 schrieb:


> ....Ich hab, wie immer, keine Ahnung....


 Manchmal ist es bestimmt sogar besser so - glaube mir. 

Schön dass sie Dich wieder Biketauglich zusammengeflickt haben. 
Um die eine Süßspeise würde ich nicht lange trauern. 
Kannst ja nun wieder zur Bäckerin *radeln*.....und Dir dort genügend Nachschub  holen... Und das ist doch


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. September 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Kannst ja nun wieder zur Bäckerin *radeln*.....


und post ein paar nette Bilderchen von der Bäckerin


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. September 2013)

Hi Beuze,

passt das Rotwild nun in den Stall ? 

Ist die Bäckereifachverkäufern eher Plunder oder eher Sahneschnitte ?

Also Jungs, wenn alle neue Radels habt will ich auch eins.
Gibts was zu nem Propain Tyee 2 zu sagen ?.....
Ich lese mich mal ein....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## cytrax (24. September 2013)

Bei mir gibts nächstes Jahr ein Carver ICB  Bin mir nur noch mit der Farbe unschlüssig...aber ich denke es wird das Grüne


----------



## marco_m (24. September 2013)

Hallo Bikers,

letzthin war ich mit Freunden wieder einmal ein paar Tage unterwegs.
Ein Kollege machte einen Freeride-X und wir begleiteten ihn die letzten 4 Tage. 
Dabei hatten wir top Wetter eingezogen und sind ohne grössere Pannen und Stürze durchgekommen, am besten ich lass gleich die Bilder sprechen ...

Start war auf dem Albula Pass, zu beginn ein paar hundert Meter Teerstrasse, für einige Zeit die letzten 





Kaum von der Strasse weg, begann gleich der erste anstrengende Anstieg auf die D'Es-cha Hütte (2594müM)













Danach gabs eine leckere Abfahrt, 2 Plattfüsse später standen wir dann bereits am Bahnhof und die Rhätische Bahn brachte uns bis Bernina Suot.

Die Tour ist so ausgelegt, dass zwischendurch immer mal wieder geshuttelt wird, selber fahren kommt jedoch nie zu kurz.
Fast durchwegs befanden wie uns über 2000müM ..

Von Bernina Suot (2046müM) ging es auf den Lago del Monte (2790müM), 1 1/2h Fussmarsch inklusive.





Das Panorama entschädigte jedoch für alles..





Zei war dann Livigno wo wir übernachteten.

Am nächsten Morgen mit der Gondel rauf auf den Il Mottolino (2390müM)
Startklar für den Flowtrail





Nach dem spielen gabs wieder "richtiges" biken, ein Hammertag aber seht selbst ..





















Ab und zu gehört trotz Panorama auch noch en Cube aufs Bild 





Da kann man ja nur zufrieden sein ..





Am Ende des Tages kamen wir in St.Maria an und gönnten und ein paar Biere und ein gutes Essen.
Um 08:00h am nächsten Tag fuhr uns der Shuttle auf den Umbrailpass.
Kaum oben ging es aus eigener Kraft auf den Boccetta di Forcola (2768müM)









Wir fühlten uns gut und obwohl wir doch gar nicht so schlecht fahren pfiffen uns die Einheimischen ständig aus 



















Nach dem letzten Aufstieg auf den Paso di Verva (2301müM) ging es nur noch bergab, Endziel Grosotto (618müM)





Nach einer Nacht in Grosotto fuhren wir am nächsten Morgen (bei schlecht Wetter) nach Tirano.
Die Rhätische Bahn brachte uns danach wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt ..






Allen noch eine schöne Bikesaison.
Ride on!

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (24. September 2013)

Rotwild hab ich mir auch noch mal zuletzt angesehen ... natürlich im Bodenseeraum  Aber es gibt noch so viel weitere Auswahl ...


 
Nicht lang überlegen! Räder kann man nie genug haben .​ 
Bodensee ... da zieht's mich doch noch mal wieder hin ... mit Bike ... ohne Lift ​ 
Die letzten Wochenenden konnte im Großen und Ganzen auch ganz gut genutzt werden:​ 
Altweibersommer-Epic-Trail Kornberg. Der Blick vom Hirschenstein - immer wieder ein Traum und man verweilt.




​ 
Dann schlägt der Herbst weiter zu. Früh soll es los gehen 



.  Ein erster *Check der Webcam* lies Gutes erahnen 



.​ 
Der Spätsommer *hat auch schon was  *- auch wenn es kühler ist 



.​ 
Der junge Weiße Main - eine Idylle 



 ...




​ 
... die sich schnell in ein mega  Wurzelinferno verwandelt 



.  Lange, seeeeeeehr lange wird geschoben, getragen, geklettert - natürlich den  Drahtesel bei Fuß. Gut, wird eben nicht in die Biketrail-Liste aufgenommen 



.




​ 
Heute eine etwas andere  Aufstiegsvariante zu Schneeberg, aber den 1000m-Stein nimmt man trotzdem mit.




​ 
Die morgendliche Ruhe *am Gipfel  der Franken *wird nur vom rasseln der Kette an der Kettenführung und dem  schnellen Atem unterbrochen. Sonntag Morgen - yehaa! 









​ 
Mit etwas Fernsicht über die  Ausläufer des Fichtelgebirges und dem Frankenwald. Leider nicht ganz so gut wie  am Vortag.




​ 
Egerquelle. Das Zünglein an der  Waage für den Elbpegel. Wer denkt das schon am Ort der Quellfassung. Na!? Erinnerst dich an letzte Jahr? 








​ 
Irgendwo scheint jetzt was auf dem  Natur-Flow-Trail zu fehlen. Sorry! 








​ 
Nach einer entspannten Auffahrt  auf die Haid und eine topp Abfahrt auf dem Blaupunktweg, ein Tritt, ein Peng und  die Forstautobahn in der Ebenen wird zum Gegner. Vortrieb -3% 



.  War aber nach 5 Minuten auch wieder gut. 




​ 
Nach einem Wiesen und  Unterholzwirrwarr spuckt uns der Trail elegant am Waldrand aus. Blick auf den  Ochsenkopf und auf Bischofsgrün.




​ 
Eine weitere Wiesenabfahrt später  - der Blick zurück auf den Schneeberg.




​ 
Heut hat es was. Wo hab ich denn  das schon wieder aufgegabelt? Verlängerter Dämpferschutz 



.




​ 
Laut Karte soll ein Trail entlang  der Forststraße gehen - aber den scheint schon seit Jahren niemand mehr benutzt  zu haben. Es schaut immer mal wieder danach aus, aber wirklich was fahrbares  lässt sich nicht finden. Es bleibt bei gelegentlichen Versuchen.




​ 
Ende Gelände - anschließend gab es  noch das obligatorische Heißgetränk beim Peterchen im Bullheadhouse.​ 


*Hoffeln durch dir Fichtelmountains *​ 



EDIT: @_Marco_: TOPPP ​


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2013)

Sepi, Marco: Top .


----------



## xerto (25. September 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sepi, Marco: Top .



ich schliesse mich an  

topomobbing vom feinsten.

also in das fichtelgebirge muss ich auch mal.


und der wurzeltrail am weissen main ist doch fahrbar, aber andersrum, oder sepi?


----------



## schu2000 (25. September 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> und der wurzeltrail am weissen main ist doch fahrbar, aber andersrum, oder sepi?



Kommt drauf an was man will - Flow kommt dort auch flussabwärts kaum auf, dafür hat's zu wenig Gefälle. Wenn man sich eher langsam-fahrtechnisch-trialig vorwärts bewegen mag, ist's wohl eher interessant


----------



## LaCarolina (25. September 2013)

Klasse Bilder von allen und (fast) alle in vernünftiger Grösse.


----------



## GlockeGT (25. September 2013)

Ganz tolle Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. September 2013)

Erste Sahne die letzte Seite. 
Und der sepi terminiert mal eben seine Kette - und weiter ging es. 

Nach trüben, feuchten Tagen ist es nun wieder trocken und sonnig bei 8- 12 °
Mal wieder Zeit etwas zu biken - zumal das Altstadtfest heute wieder für reichlich Kalorienzufuhr sorgen wird! 

*Heute mal quer durch die Vororte - eine kleine Bild-Auswahl für die Daheimgebliebenen. *




*War mal neugierig, wo es durch das Gestrüpp lang ging, das mal eine alte Pflasterstraße war. *
*Aber manchmal ist Sackgasse eben wirklich Sackgasse...und für den Bunny im Gestrüpp zu wenig Schwung. *




*Das bedeutet wohl es ist jetzt wirklich Herbst...*




*Ja - auch mal eben in der Stadt geht das.....dank dem "Gronefelder Gut" *




Gute Bewegung, frische Luft, tolle Eindrücke - Abgehakt.
Freude versucht zu teilen - Abgehakt.
Yepp - dann jetzt das Leben auf die faule Art genießen - auf zum Altstadtfest.


----------



## sepalot (28. September 2013)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man will - Flow kommt dort auch flussabwärts kaum auf, dafür hat's zu wenig Gefälle. Wenn man sich eher langsam-fahrtechnisch-trialig vorwärts bewegen mag, ist's wohl eher interessant


 
der Schu hat recht ... wirklich gut ist es nicht ... ohne die Wurzelmassen wäre es sogar ein angenehmer gemächlicher Anstieg (bis auf eine "Kletterstelle"), aber so ist es einfach spaßfrei ... dicke, kurz hintereinander und 100000000x vorhanden ... Wandern ja, Biken neee 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Und der sepi terminiert mal eben seine Kette - und weiter ging es.


 
ja, was will man machen ... es muss ja weiter gehen 


Letztes Wochenende ging es mal wieder seit langem auf eine ordentliche Dreckbärenrunde  Erschreckend waren an dem Tag nur die Gruppe Biker, die keinen kleinsten Dreckkrümel an sich hatten >>> wahrscheinlich Trail rauf und Forstautobahn runter  

Immer wieder was neues - auch wenn  an alten Orten 



.  Einfach mal wieder raus. Rund um den Ochsenkopf. Blick auf den Weißmainfelsen:  "ATTACKE"




​ 
Es herbstet 



.  Die Natur schaltet um. Dennoch ließ es ich heute gut bei kurzer Klamotte biken.  Auch wenn man so andere Leute anschaute, die die Jacke bis oben hin geschlossen  hatten, als wäre es Winter 



.




​ 
Endlich mal Goetheweg nach Karches 



.  Neues Spiel, neues Glück.




​ 
Tour mit dem Freerider. Federweg  ist Luxus, auch wenn man das Mehrgewicht immer wieder merkt beim hoch treten ... OHNE "Lift" .  Aber Spaß macht's eben. 



​ 
Ab durch die Hecker ... ääääää ...  Ecke.




​ 
Wooooooop, war er schon weg.




​ 
Auch die altbekannte Furt kurz vor  Karches zum Abschluss auf dem Trail schafft nicht alles wieder reine zu machen >>>  sehr nice 



 >>> mal wieder eine Dreckbärrunde 






.




​ 
Gipfelnachmittag. Und dann zum  Abschlusscappu zum Peter 



.




​ 
Ab diesem Wochenende ist es ja wieder bombig sonnig. Und eine Woche der Arbeit fern bleiben. Da wird die ein oder andere Herbstkitschtour drin sein.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (29. September 2013)

War gestern mit Niklas (10 Jahre) unterwegs 
Ich weiß nicht, wer mehr Spaß hatte


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. September 2013)

@_Donnerbolzen_ - 2 sehr feine Geräte! 

Von Sepi´s Steinen animiert... ging es am Sonntag in die  Rauenschen Berge. 
Da sollen ja auch 2 Klamotten rumliegen - die Markgrafensteine.


*Also auf geht es!* 





*Nach reichlich elendem Aufstieg (so ist das wohl bei Bergen ) bot sich bald zum Verschnaufen im Wald eine gute Gelegenheit.*
*Man hatte den Tisch aber nicht gedeckt  und das Empfangskomitee hatte wohl auch verschlafen. *





*Aber was soll´s - wenn andere ständig auf dem Tisch rumlatschen - muss man auch nicht mehr davon essen.*
*Die umworbene Aussicht bis Berlin hätte ich auch gerne genossen - aber wie beschrieben sind die Bäume längst zu hoch. *
*Man steht einfach nur noch im Wald! *





*Aber ich habe da ja was von Aussichtsturm gelesen - also weiter....diesmal ganz lässig bergab!*





*Auf dem Weg zum Turm begegnete ich dann auch den 2 Steinen.*
*Hier der größere der Beiden - bei Interesse zur Geschichte nachzulesen oben im Link "Rauensche Berge" - ganz am Anfang.*





*Und da war er auch schon - ca. 39 Meter hoch, ziemlich neu und wunderschön! *
*Damit kann man wieder über die Bäume gucken und muss seine Füße nicht auf den Tisch stellen. *




Wenn man den besagten Link anklickt ist es auf dem Foto (bei Vergrößerung) der kleinere, linke  Turm. 
Rechts daneben ist ein Funkturm der Telekom. Das nur am Rande.


*Weiter nach der Pause ..... frische Waldluft bekommt den Lungen und es ist nebenbei herrlich anzusehen. *





*Was man im Gestrüpp dann so findet - ist auch von historischer Bedeutung.*
*Was auf den ersten Blick nach einer unschöne Aufnahme für unser Forum aussieht *
*entpuppt sich dem Interessierten als Rest (der Beton vorne und das Altmetall hinten) der*
*alten Schanzenanlage in den Raunschen Bergen.*





*Hier war der alte Auslauf - wäre sicher super runter zu ballern - aber leider sehr weicher Boden und über die Jahre reichlich ausgewaschen. *





*Da suche ich mir lieber etwas "befestigtes" - die alten nicht mehr groß genutzten Feldsteinstraßen mag ich. *
*Man hat ja Fully  aber wie früher in Kutschen....das gab sicher oft auch "Rücken" Was haben wir es heute Gut.  *





*Beim "Seite wechseln" der Waldgebiete ging es dann kurz quer durch die Ortschaft Markgrafpieske.*
*Die alte Feldstein-Kirche ist einen Blick / ein Foto wert.*





*Um letztlich die Runde zum Ausgangspunkt zu bekommen - ging es noch einmal im Wald der Nase lang. *
*Dieser schmale Pfad hatte es mir besonders angetan.*
*War wie endlos einsam & geradeaus.*
*Einfach biken - danach war der Kopf frei & der Tag gerettet!*




Heute kleinere Reparaturen/Schönheitsfehlerbeseitigung & Bikepflege!
Noch scheint ja zum Glück der "Goldene Oktober" etwas bleiben zu wollen.  Habt Alle eine gute Zeit.


----------



## sepalot (1. Oktober 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Von Sepi´s Steinen animiert... ging es am Sonntag in die  Rauenschen Berge.
> Da sollen ja auch 2 Klamotten rumliegen - die Markgrafensteine.
> 
> Heute kleinere Reparaturen/Schönheitsfehlerbeseitigung & Bikepflege!
> Noch scheint ja zum Glück der "Goldene Oktober" etwas bleiben zu wollen.  Habt Alle eine gute Zeit.


 
 echte Hügel  ... das letzte Bild könnte hier vor meiner Haustür liegen 

Reparatur steht auch bald an. Zur Zeit bekommt man alles klein. Die Reverb braucht mal einen Service. Pflup, war die Luft weg. Naja, jetzt kommt erst mal wieder die gute alte Syntace-Sattelstütze rein. Was für eine Gewichtsersparnis . 

Goldener Herbst: Ist schon schick zur Zeit  ... was einen also auch raus treibt:

Bestes Herbstwetter, wenn auch früh in bei Frische - ab auf die Trails dieser Welt. 

Weißenstadt - Kirchenlamitz. In  der Morgenfrische immer dem "Horizont" entgegen. An alten Bahnhöfen vorbei, die  mitten in der Pampa stehen.

ONLY FOR SPURI 






Der Große Kornberg tut sich auf.  Und?! Und blauer Himmel 



! "The sun is shining ..."






Labyrinthe. Ne, da mach ich nicht  mit, hab ja keine Stunden lang zeit.






Hauptsache die Reverb hat beim  Aufsatteln plötzlich den Geist aufgegeben 



.  Muss sie eben klassisch raus. Aber es fehlen doch einige cm 



.






Aber umkehren? Wieder  unverrichteter Dinge zurückrollen? NEEEEE! Zum Epprechtstein schauen wir  wenigstens mal rauf und probieren es. Jeder Anstieg wird zur Qual. Viel  Wiegetritt ist heute angesagt. Aber die Natur ist es wert.






Schön lässt sich der N-Weg  erklimmen. Schöner aber mit geeigneter Sitzposition.

Waldstein: Taugt. Epprechtstein:  Taugt. 










Schöner Tag.






Mal wieder im Herbst am  Epprechtstein.






Ab zu den alten Steinbrüchen und  auf den Pfaden und Steinen spielen.






Topp Spielplatz hier oben 



.






Da unten könnte man mal heizen.






So, genug. Auf Richtung Waldstein. N-Weg fahren. Einfach ein geiler Singletrail 



. 






Und topp Wetter. Auf auf und  davon!












Lässt eigentlich keine Wünsche  offen. Direkt über der Schneise, zwischen dem Bäumen strahlt einem der  Schneebergturm entgegen.






Hmmmmmmmmmmmm ... Brotzeit 



.






Und immer weiter auf den  Wiesenpfaden durch die Toppnatur des Fichtelgebirges. Goldener Herbst. 

Noch ein wenig Quälerei ohne  passende Sattelstütze 



.  Auffahrt zur Schüssel.

Rotes Schloss - Burgkapelle. Waldsteinhöchstpunkt. Aufstieg zur Schüssel.












Hinten im Dunst der Turm vom  Schneeberg und vorgelagert der Epprechtstein.






Best of: Weißenstädter See,  Rudolfstein, Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf.






Staahaufn 



.






Teuflischer Blick: Teufelstisch 



.  Jetzt geht's schnell hinab zum Waldsteinhaus.












Cappu-Tanke 










Gestärkt mit Cappu geht's den  Express-Trail nach Weißenstadt runter, bis der Baum was dagegen hatte. Legt sich da einfach in den Weg rein (der Baum!). Aber nichts kann uns aufhalten.

Weißenstädter See im  Herbstsonnenglanz.






Waldsteinblick über den See.






*>>> Schöner Herbsttag geworden <<<*
​


----------



## GlockeGT (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal zwei Bilder vom (für mich) letzten Rennen der Saison 2013.

Adelsberger-bike-Marathon


----------



## Boshard (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein Paar bilder von heute


----------



## sepalot (6. Oktober 2013)

die Woche war ja echt perfekt ... auch der Mittwoch ... erst heute Abend hat es das Regnen angefangen ... dann kann ich ja die Reverb (Service-Kit ist da) und die Kette (neu) auf Vordermann bringen ...​ 
Steinwald. Ja, eeeeewig ist es  her. Mai 2010 



!  Empfangen aber bei etwas besserem Wetter. Die Jacke kann erst mal im Rucksack  bleiben. In der Sonne und rauf ist es angenehm. Nur wo der Wind in den dunklen  Teilen des Waldes pfeift ist es etwas ... huschig 



.​ 
Biotop ist hier an die Bäume  gesprayt 



.  Mehrfach.




​ 
Die Hütte beim Knock steht wohl  schon ne Weile 



.  Die hat schon Moos angesetzt.




​ 
Kurz vor erreichten der Halbzeit  hier, ist die Kette noch mal weg gewesen 



.  Schlecht in der Nähe von Wanderparkplätzen. Jeder zeigt "Interesse" und hat nen  schlauen Spruch 



.  Naja - eigentl. wollen sie ja nur helfen - bis auf die, die einen mit nicht mal  dazu passenden Geschichten zuschwallen 



.
Nachdem ja der Zrenner in Pfaben  noch zu hat, wollt aber bei der schönen Fichtelgebirgsaussicht nicht mal das  Marktredwitzer Haus nen Kaffee raus lassen. Merke: Mittwoch Ruhetag 



.
Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg und  Kösseine.




​ 
Ohne Kaffee, aber mit einem  Müsliriegel und ein wenig Wasser geht's dann zur Ruine Weißenstein. Auch so ein  Steinhaufen.




​ 
Burg erobert.




​ 
Sorry Lady, aber ich kann nicht  bleiben - es gilt noch eine Mission zu erfüllen 



.  Ab zum Höchstpunkt auf die Platte um nur noch kilometerweit abzufahren.




​ 
Dann mal Ausritt zur Platte. Die  letzten nennenswerten hm 



 (*KLICK*,  dass man auch was sieht).




​ 
Hoppel, hoppel über die  *Steinblöcke.*




​ 
Die ökumenische Kapelle mit  zahlreichen *Steinmannl*. Der Steinwald wird im Gesamtkonzept seinem Namen schon  gerecht 



.




​ 
Geschafft. Weiter hoch kommt man  heut nicht mehr.




​ 
*OK, doch.* Den schaff ich dann auch  noch 



.​ 
Rundumblick. *Ochsenkopf,  Schneeberg und Kösseine.*​ 
*Kornberg.*​ 
CUBE-City: *Waldershof* 









.​ 
Was soll man noch sagen? Von nun  an ging's bergab 



. Herbstsonne am Waldhaus bei Pfaben 



.




​ 
Die letzten 3km der fast 9km  Abfahrt 



.




​


----------



## blutlache (6. Oktober 2013)

Also die Bilderflut nervt mich auch gewaltig, wenn er einfach weniger Bilder reinstellen würde, wäre es einfach besser, immer 2 min zu warten bis die Seite fertig geladen hat...
Aber das hat er schon vor 1 Jahr gemacht und wird er immer so weitermachen




Ich befürchte eine Form von Erwachsenen ADS
kann man wohl nix machen, außer sich wie mittlerweile viele ehemaligen
hier gelangweilt zurück zu ziehen und dem einst lebhaften Fred, den Rücken zu kehren!


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Oktober 2013)

Wo ist den das Problem? Dem seine Bilder du nicht sehen willst einfach auf die Ignorierliste setzten und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (6. Oktober 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> Also die Bilderflut nervt mich auch gewaltig, wenn er einfach weniger Bilder reinstellen würde, wäre es einfach besser, immer 2 min zu warten bis die Seite fertig geladen hat...
> Aber das hat er schon vor 1 Jahr gemacht und wird er immer so weitermachen
> 
> 
> ...



Das Zitieren von Beiträgen ist wirklich nicht einfach ... aber immer schön üben, dann wird es schon.

Um wirklich mitreden zu können in einem Bilder-Thread müsst man wenigstens schon ab und zu mal was abliefern!

Das mit den Beleidigungen hast du armseliger Clown ja auch nicht begriffen. Aber bei dir ist es wie bei mir, denk ich mal kein ADS, sondern gekonntes Ignorieren. Bevor du mit vermeintl. Fachausdrücken um dich schmeißt, les doch erst mal nach, was es überhaupt bedeutet.

Aber zum "Thema": Also ich kann ja für euere technischen Einschränkungen erst mal nichts. Zweitens: Ich hab mal die letzten Bilder vom Server gelöscht. Teste mal! Aber leer mal Cache, Browserverlauf, Cookies etc. vorher und versuch es noch mal. Also ich kann keine spürbare Steigerung der Ladedauer (gerade auf der letzten Seite, wo verschiedene Poster mit Bilder aktiv waren) feststellen.

Aber es ist schon unverständlich, warum sich manche über meine Beiträge aufregen, aber auch permanent nicht die Ignorierfunktion nutzen. Anscheinend will man es doch sehen. UNVERSTÄNDLICH! 

Kehr uns bitte den Rücken - bitte, danke!


----------



## c-r-xt09 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin froh über jedes Bild hier. Mich motivieren die Bilder von anderen auch wenn ich oft neidisch auf die Traumtrails / Traumbikes bin. 

Also weiter kräftig Bilder posten.


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. Oktober 2013)

Was ist das hier ein Bilderthread oder ein Textthread?

Ich schau mir lieber 1000 Bilder an als das ich mir irgendwelchen langen Storys mit Beschreibungen des Weges und der Landschaft durchlese.....


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Oktober 2013)

c-r-xt09 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh über jedes Bild hier. Mich motivieren die Bilder von anderen auch wenn ich oft neidisch auf die Traumtrails / Traumbikes bin.
> 
> Also weiter kräftig Bilder posten.



Du wohnst in Willstädt und bist neidisch auf die Trails ?
Im Kinzigtal wimmelt es doch nur davon....


----------



## c-r-xt09 (7. Oktober 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Du wohnst in Willstädt und bist neidisch auf die Trails ?
> Im Kinzigtal wimmelt es doch nur davon....



Ich meine die Bilder von den Alpen und Co..
Die Trails bei uns sind echt Top


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Oktober 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wo ist den das Problem? Dem seine Bilder du nicht sehen willst einfach auf die Ignorierliste setzten und gut ist.


Aber dann können ja so einige wenige nicht mehr meckern. Für manche ist das halt das Wochenhighlight ... sich hier im Forum mal so richtig künstlich aufzuregen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Oktober 2013)

@sepalot Bilder bitte!!!


----------



## Speci007 (7. Oktober 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Das Zitieren von Beiträgen ist wirklich nicht einfach ... aber immer schön üben, dann wird es schon.
> 
> Um wirklich mitreden zu können in einem Bilder-Thread müsst man wenigstens schon ab und zu mal was abliefern!
> 
> ...



Da gibt's noch mehr die das nicht begreifen....

Ein Clown steckt sich ein Kissen in die Hose damit er lächerlich aussieht.
Der kann es aber wieder rausnehmen.......
Von hinten sieht der Clown übrigens auch wesentlich besser aus...


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt Blutlache und Speci007 auf die Ignorierliste setzen. Wenn das alle anderen auch machen, dann können die Zwei sich austoben wie sie wollen und keiner bekommt´s mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (7. Oktober 2013)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt Blutlache und Speci007 auf die Ignorierliste setzen. Wenn das alle anderen auch machen, dann können die Zwei sich austoben wie sie wollen und keiner bekommt´s mit



  schon geschehen ... Speci-Antwort is schon nicht mehr zu sehen: Wahrscheinlich ist es eh mal wieder so eine Kleinkind-Minderbemittelten-Beleidigung.

Wie auch immer, auch der Clown interessiert nicht


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Oktober 2013)

*...und bei mir auch. Keine Macht der doofen
nix mehr zu sehen, bitte mit machen!


*


----------



## kube (7. Oktober 2013)

Die beiden sind jetzt auch auf meiner Ignore Liste und dann brauchen wir uns hier so einen Müll nicht mehr anhören....adios Blutlache und Speci007. Könnt woanders rumstänkern


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Oktober 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/76022949"]ARRIVAL - Official Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Oktober 2013)

So viele (bewegte) Bilder - ich habe jetzt immer noch Kopfkino deswegen.
Und überhaupt - Cubes in (reichlich) Bewegung ..... wie kann man das hier einfach so zeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (8. Oktober 2013)

So nun will ich als nicht Cube-ianerin mal was loswerden.


Bitte weiter viele viele Bilder! 

Ist einer meiner Lieblingsfreds und jetzt gerade wenn die magere dunkle zeit kommt.

Wem es nicht passt soll wegbleiben!

Grüsse


----------



## deathmetal (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann poste ich auch mal ein Cube in Bewegung, man sieht zwar das Cube nicht direkt, aber es ist da  

Beides von meiner diesjährigen Transalp: 

Vor m Mittag: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb7DsInhhFo"]Transalp 2013 - Tag 5 (Downhill vom Passo di Val Viola) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Zum verdauen: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PPFdrIvHRU"]Transalp 2013 - Tag 5 (Trail vom Passo di Val Viola Teil 2) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kai76 (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Bilder sind Top ! Weiter so!

Besonders in der dunklen Jahreszeit !

Gruß Kai


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So nun will ich als nicht Cube-ianerin mal was loswerden. Bitte weiter viele viele Bilder! ....Ist einer meiner Lieblingsfreds......


 
 Na dann weiterhin viel Spaß hier! Gern auch ohne Cube.  



Kai76 schrieb:


> ...Bilder sind Top !.....Besonders in der dunklen Jahreszeit !


 
Bevor die nun endgültig kommt - hat uns Gestern noch mal so richtig die Herbstsonne verwöhnt! Immerhin 17° und Indian Summer Feeling pur!
Hier ein paar Eindrücke von den Eindrücken...von Gestern - unterwegs. 

*Wer kann / will bei dem Wetter schon drinnen bleiben?*




*Um das zu verpassen....die Blätter und die Sonne strahlen mit dem Gelb der Weste um die Wette. *




*Noch können die Silvesterkarpfen beruhigt im Wasser planschen...*




*Bunt, Bunter, Gunther Bunt..... oder so ähnlich *




*Am Waldrand gerade noch die Sonne und nur erste kleine bunte Flecken...hier ist es noch nicht soweit. *




*Wie oft werden wir wohl noch die Abendsonne genießen dürfen? Also besser noch mal abschalten und innehalten! *








*Nun ist es aber an der Zeit - dem Spätsommer den Rücken zu kehren. *
*Beim nächsten mal werden es bestimmt schon die langen Hosen. *


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Oktober 2013)

Spuri: Geile Bilder ... ihr hattet wohl richtig gutes Wetter. Hast Du gut gemacht das zu nutzen .


----------



## LaCarolina (10. Oktober 2013)

Spuri, danke für die wunderschönen Herbstbilder aus der Heimat.


----------



## blutlache (14. Oktober 2013)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt Blutlache und Speci007 auf die Ignorierliste setzen. Wenn das alle anderen auch machen, dann können die Zwei sich austoben wie sie wollen und keiner bekommt´s mit



Jetzt habt ihrs uns aber gegeben , aber ich mach jede wette, dass Ihr trotzdem kuckt..




Speci007 schrieb:


> Ein Clown steckt sich ein Kissen in die Hose damit er lächerlich aussieht.
> Der kann es aber wieder rausnehmen.......
> Von hinten sieht der Clown übrigens auch wesentlich besser aus...



Komm, das ist doch ganz *Fette Äction* hier, im wahrsten (schwersten) sinne .


----------



## JayDee1982 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Cube fehlt zwar auf dem Bild aber ich war ja damit in motion


----------



## xerto (18. Oktober 2013)

hübsch auch ohne cube


----------



## JayDee1982 (18. Oktober 2013)

Naja das Cube war ja nicht weit weg 
Aber ich glaube das hätte das Bild ehr gestört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Oktober 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Naja das Cube war ja nicht weit weg
> Aber ich glaube das hätte das Bild ehr gestört


 Ein Cube das stört .....  und das in dem Fred...hier.  
Wie auch immer - ein echt tolles Bild.  



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Spuri:  ... ihr hattet wohl richtig gutes Wetter.....


 Hatten? 
Gut zwischendurch war mal 2 Tage nicht so doll - aber generell glaube ich derzeit im falschen Film oder bei LaCarolina   zu Gast zu sein! 
Heute wieder 22° C - wohlgemerkt nicht in der prallen Sonne gemessen.  Wahnsinn.....

Und da hier der Bilder - Fred ist - eine kleine Auswahl der letzten Tage.

*Die Sonne blitzte immer mal wieder freundlich durch...* 




*Aber Sehnsucht nach den Liegestühlen hatte wohl dennoch keiner mehr...*




*Immer wieder Farbflecken entlang an der Oder*




*Sogar eine alte, olle Wand kann der Herbst derzeit in Tendenz zu schön verzaubern...*






*Schnitt: **Wie gesagt - auch heute war wieder herrliches Bike- Wetter! *
*Land - Idylle bei 20°-22° C Ende Oktober...*








*Und ja, das Bild ist von Heute.  Ehrenwort! Ich glaub es selbst kaum. Alles blüht wieder.... *




*Der "Wald der toten Bäume" ist noch um eine Birke reicher geworden...*




*Ebenfalls Nutznießer des Wetters - draußen ist es bestimmt auch viel schöner als im Stall... *




*Meine heutige Raststätte zum Bananenfassen am Speicher Wulkow ... *




Gemütlich war es! So könnte es von mir aus noch eine Weile weiter gehen.  

Schließlich hat Beuze bestimmt schon wieder 80% seiner vollen Leistungsfähigkeit zurück - das entspräche also zirka 145% der Meinen. 
Und um seine restlichen 20% zu bekommen - wünsche ich Ihm (und uns) natürlich noch reichlich viele schöne Tage.  Ride On!


----------



## Sparkx (20. Oktober 2013)

war wohl doch noch etwas zu weich im abgelassenen Uferbereich....


----------



## JayDee1982 (20. Oktober 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ein Cube das stört .....  und das in dem Fred...hier.
> Wie auch immer - ein echt tolles Bild.




Ja auf dem Bild hätte das Cube nur gestört. 
Nicht auf jedes Bild gehört ein Würfen 

Danke, hab das Bild als Desktop Hintergrund


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Oktober 2013)

Spuri: Geile Bilder . Bei uns war es dann nicht ganz so dolle. Aber dafür war ich gestern draußen. Aber mit dem Strive ... dafür aber mit nem Cube Triktot . Naja ... die Cubes sind ja noch in der Mehrheit. Das Stereo bleibt ja, das wird demnächst wieder bewegt (ich konnte es dann doch nicht verkaufen).


----------



## rosso19842 (21. Oktober 2013)

Unterwegs am Tegernsee/Spitzingsee/Schliersee


----------



## rosso19842 (21. Oktober 2013)

Das war in den Dolomiten


----------



## rosso19842 (21. Oktober 2013)




----------



## deathmetal (22. Oktober 2013)

Gestern in den Ammergauer Alpen:


----------



## regenrohr (22. Oktober 2013)

in Nepal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Oktober 2013)

regenrohr schrieb:


> in Nepal........



  Da staunt man nicht schlecht. Schöne Aufnahmen - auch den Usern davor danke. 
Der Fred lebt - zzt. richtig fluffig anzusehen - das ist die beste Motivation vor der Ausfahrt 
oder eine gelungene Belohnung danach.


----------



## sepalot (22. Oktober 2013)

Alpen im Herbst ... ein Traum 

Auf zu neuen Taten und neue  Reviere in der Umgebung erkunden. Und wann besser, als an einem goldigen  Herbsttag 



.  Das Kulmbacher Land bekommt den Zuschlag - als Tor zu Fichtelgebirge. Nach einer  topp Fernsicht geht es rasch in der Sonne über die Autobahn hinweg zur Schiefen  Ebene.

Die Schiefe Ebene. Eine der der  steilsten Bahn-Strecken Deutschlands. Vergleichbar ist nur die Geißlinger Steige  noch. Hier wurden sogar Lokomotiven zum Belastungstest auf Herz und Nieren  geprüft.






Ein riesen Bauwerk. Wer das Bike  findet, darf's behalten ......... äh lieber doch nicht 



.






Fahrradausstellungshäuschen . Oder  Räucherbude. Da an der schiefen Ebene zwischen Neuenmark/ Wirsberg vom Deutschen  Dampflokomotiv Museum rauf nach Marktschorgast zahlreiche Dampfloksonderfahrten  sind und so genau da rein dubeln.






Und noch ein Stück und noch ein  Stück weiter rauf und wieder auf die andere Seite der Autobahn. Schon gibt es  einen topp Blick ins Fichtelgebirge 



.






Und dann geht es noch mal richtig  rauf. Aber das Panorama kann sich sehen lassen 



.  Links das Kulmbacher Land, Mitte der komplette Frankenwald und rechts das  anschließende Fichtelgebirge.

















Ein bisschen runter und dann  wieder rauf ...






... aber noch schnell in der  Herbst-Bauern-Dorf-Idylle 



 vorbei ...






... rauf zum Prinz Rupprecht Turm.






Wenn auch schon etwas im Waldeck  eingewachsen mit einer schönen Aussicht. Jo, passt.






Und zum Abschluss noch mal der  Ausblick vom Tourstart 



.






















​


----------



## beuze1 (22. Oktober 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Gestern in den Ammergauer Alpen:



*Herrlich wie sich die Wälder zurzeit zeigen..*
*
Bevor's morgen auf die Insel geht, heute noch mal raus





Oben ist es am schönsten.





Tolle Zeit zum Biken.





Ein Bad wäre auch noch gegangen.





Nobel, nobel.





Auch nett.





Bin dann mal weg.  



*



.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Oktober 2013)

viel Spaß mein Lieber...warst im Donautal ...

super Fotos von Euch allen, weiter so...


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Silvermoon (25. Oktober 2013)

Wow, beuze, das sind echt Waaaaaahnsinnsbilder  
...und diese herrlichen Farben! Der Herbst ist schon ne tolle Jahreszeit 
Danke für diese tolle Farbenpracht und Aussicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. Oktober 2013)

Mit solchen Hammerbildern kann ich nicht mithalten  Habs nachm Regen aber doch noch geschafft 2 Stunden rauszukommen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ach was - die sind doch recht fein & auch in bunt! 
Beuze hatte für seine Aufnahmen einfach die perfekte Umgebung. 
Aber er war ja auch lange genug bikeabstinent & hat sich das Biken in dieser Hammer Landschaft mehr als verdient! 
Schon bei 95% Beuze?


----------



## Magic21 (28. Oktober 2013)

Feine Bilder und da die Gabel meines Kampffisches auch vom Fox-Rückruf betroffen ist, gestern mal wieder mit dem Cube unterwegs gewesen.

Gruss Magic21

Herbstwald






Nachbau von Westberlin in Sachsen


----------



## kaktusflo (30. Oktober 2013)

@ regenrohr


Mehr mehr mehr!!!!!!!!!! Die Bilder aus Nepal sind Weltklasse!!!!!
Ein großer Traum von mir! Wie hast das ganze organisiert? Bzw. 
wo gebucht? Fragen über Fragen! Freu mich auf deine Antwort,
gerne auch per PN. Grüße


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. November 2013)

Sonnige Bike-Bilder können wir nicht liefern . Wir müssen uns momentan eher durch Nebel und Regen wühlen.










Aber mein Stereo hat mich auch wieder sehr gut durch die Trails getragen. Vor allem habe ich nach 3 Monaten das bescheuerte Knacken (bis zum nächsten Mal) wegbekommen. 




Gruß aus dem Taunus


----------



## xerto (2. November 2013)

schöne bilder


----------



## beuze1 (3. November 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sonnige Bike-Bilder können wir nicht liefern .



Ich Arbeite gerade daran!

.


----------



## hano! (3. November 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite gerade daran!



Ich warte....


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. November 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite gerade daran!
> 
> .



Mach schnell ... mir wird kalt .


----------



## beuze1 (3. November 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sonnige Bike-Bilder können wir nicht liefern . Wir müssen uns momentan eher durch Nebel und Regen wühlen.



*Darauf hatte LittleBoomer wohl keine lust mehr und beschloss spontan, dem beuzehoch mal auf den Grund zu gehen.
Klar, das ich ihm dabei tatkräftig zur Seite stand.







So ging es dann über laubübersäte Trails






Hinein ins Argental.






Zuerst noch vorsichtig im Laubtrail






Lies LittelBoomer es dann richtig laufen






Und rockte die Spitzkehren am Schloss Achberg






Nach gut 30km hoch und runter






War bei allerbestem beuzewetter eine Pause angesagt.






Alle reden vom Wetter, ich nicht.






Sonne genießen.






Weiter mit Blick zum Hochgrad nach Wangen






Und von dort wieder zurück nach Hause.
Und auch wenn LittelBoomer's Oberschenkel bestimmt etwas anderes behaupten werden, nein, es ging nicht den
ganzen Tag nur bergauf 







Über Nacht ist das beuzehoch allerdings zusammengebrochen, eventuell doch zu viel Guinness gestern Abend im Irish Pub.
Es ist so schweine kalt geworden, dass sogar die Bäume
Strümpfe tragen.






der Winter kann nicht mehr weit sein.






Auch die Bank hat sich warm angezogen






«Wer hats erfunden?» Wer ganz genau?






*



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (3. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich weiß jetzt wo die Beuzehochs herkommen:
Er hat diese in seiner Scheune !! Und sobald er losradelt kommt die Sonne mit.
Das ist kein Geschwätz. Ich habe es live erlebt .

Danke Dir Beuze ! Es hat riesen Spaß gemacht...

Grüße

LittleBoomer
(und die Schenkel brennen...)


----------



## xerto (3. November 2013)

he ne schöne Tour..

oberschenkel brennen, warum den??

war doch nur bergab, oder? 

beuzehoch war bei uns leider nicht. eher aprilwetter also nix mit biken.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. November 2013)

*@ Jörg* - immerhin (sogar mit ´nem Cube ) unterwegs! 

Hier ist es auch mau = Nass + Windig = November. 

Die Sonne muss derzeit wohl wirklich in Beuzes Scheune sein  - 
Ich habe jedenfalls schon mal die Ladegeräte rausgekramt & die Akkus für sämtliche "Bikefesttagsbeleuchtung" auf Vordermann gebracht! 
Wird wohl bald "Lampenzeit". 

*@ Beuze* - Na, wenn das nun nicht schon 98% bedeutet! 
*@ Little Boomer* - Riesen Spaß hat es doch nur gemacht, weil Beuze noch 2 % Leistung fehlen - sonst hättest Du sicher ein E- Bike gebraucht.... 

Wie auch immer - Danke an Alle Foto-Poster & Biker!  
Und nun einen ordentlichen...nee, ist nicht Jugendfrei.  
Hat aber was mit Irish Pub zu tun.. Sláinte!


----------



## LaCarolina (5. November 2013)

Schöne Herbstbilder 

Hier braucht man noch keine langen Ärmel oder gar Jacken, nur Sonnencreme


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. November 2013)

NEID


----------



## beuze1 (8. November 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt wo die Beuzehochs herkommen:
> Er hat diese in seiner Scheune !! Und sobald er losradelt kommt die Sonne mit.
> Das ist kein Geschwätz. Ich habe es live erlebt .




*Hab heute mal wieder die Scheune etwas aufgemacht, um noch einen schönen Tag mit recht angenehmen Temperaturen zugenießen.

Herbsttrails vom feinsten






Da kommt Freude auf






Die Wälder werden wieder deutlich Lichtdurchlässiger






Nach vielen auf's und ab ist die Berger Höhe in Wangen erreicht






Rentner mit Bikes, grüne Wiesen, Kühe auf der Weide.. November?






Die Nagelfluhkette mit dem Hochgrat (1834 Meter)






Runter gehts auf dem Dschungel-Trail






Lass laufen alter..






Immer weiter... 






Bis der Trail Dich....






Direkt am.....  






Fluss wieder ausspuckt!






Danach gilt es,  kilometerlangen Spaß zu haben






Und so wundert es nicht das es schon dämmert als ich das 
Cafe&IdeenReich erreiche





Von wo aus ich bei einem Radler den Sonnenuntergang bestaune.





Bis bald..



*


.


----------



## GlockeGT (9. November 2013)

Tolle Fotos


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. November 2013)

Coole Story


----------



## Donnerbolzen (10. November 2013)

Gestern mit Michael auf Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. November 2013)

Gestern abend dachte ich noch - man was 2 alkoholische Getränke so anrichten...
Heute ist das Bild aber immer noch unscharf...
 @beuze = 110 %  @Donnerbolzen = Nette Gegend! Fototechnisch gefällt mir das Erste am Besten, stylisch das Fünfte. 

Schön, dass hier weiterhin Leben im Fred ist.


----------



## xerto (11. November 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> = Nette Gegend! Fototechnisch gefällt mir das Erste am Besten, stylisch das Fünfte.
> 
> Schön, dass hier weiterhin Leben im Fred ist.



mir gefällt am besten das letzte......


----------



## beuze1 (11. November 2013)

*


spurhalter schrieb:



			@beuze = 110 %
Schön, dass hier weiterhin Leben im Fred ist.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*Brrr,
heute war bestimmt meine letzte Tour in diesem Jahr,




mit fingerlosen Handschuhen *


.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. November 2013)

Naja, ein älterer Mensch braucht halt schon etwas mehr Wärme. 

Tolle Aufnahme - die erste "fast" Nachtaufnahme! War gespannt wann und von wem die kommt! Der Pokal geht also auch an Dich!


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. November 2013)

Der Beuze hat sich wohl mit Uranstäben behangen ... oder was leuchtet da so


----------



## marco_m (12. November 2013)

Saisonabschluss wie meistens in Finale Ligure mit allem was dazu gehört .. obwohl ja die Saison eigentlich nie vorbei ist ..

Ich lass nicht die Worte sondern einfach die Bilder sprechen 













































Wünsche euch allen zwischendurch solche Tage 
Ride on !

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkenkratzer (13. November 2013)

Kurze Hose.....das waren Zeiten!
Schöne Bilder


----------



## sepalot (13. November 2013)

marco_m schrieb:


> Saisonabschluss wie meistens in Finale Ligure mit allem was dazu gehört .. obwohl ja die Saison eigentlich nie vorbei ist ..



 die Bike-Saison endet am 31.12. und startet am 01.01.


----------



## beuze1 (16. November 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> *Der Beuze hat sich wohl mit Uranstäben behangen ...*



*Ja klar, Uran steht meines Wissens nicht auf der Dopingliste.
Verstrahlt war ich allerdings, nach Aussagen mir nahestehender Personen wohl lange davor schon 





Aber neben dieser vernachlässigbaren Nebenerscheinung liefert Uran bei einer Halbwertszeit von weniger als 4,468 Milliarden Jahren eben auch Energie für meine Touren.
So war heute wieder ein wunderbarer Tag,





Um einsam





Meine Bahnen zu ziehen. *






.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. November 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Verstrahlt war ich allerdings, nach Aussagen mir nahestehender Personen wohl lange davor schon


----------



## andi_tool (19. November 2013)

Ich kann Euch gerade alle nur beneiden.... 

Die Schwäbische Alb ist wunderschön - aber hier in Heidenheim haben wir das absolute Nebelloch. 25 km nördlich in Aalen ist blauer Himmel und bei uns ganztägig Nebel


----------



## Guerill0 (21. November 2013)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch gerade alle nur beneiden....
> 
> Die Schwäbische Alb ist wunderschön - aber hier in Heidenheim haben wir das absolute Nebelloch. 25 km nördlich in Aalen ist blauer Himmel und bei uns ganztägig Nebel



Witzig. Hab mir vor 2 Wochen genau das gleiche gedacht 
In Nördlingen und Aalen strahlender Sonnenschein. HDH und Geislingen (dort aber dann top Trails) dann trister Alpha-November. 

Aber da es ja ein Bilderthread ist. 
Mein Low-Cost-Winterbike in Ausbaustufe 0.


----------



## janmethner (25. November 2013)

Ich hatte heute einen Termin in München und habe angesichts des schönen Wetters kurzentschlossen mein LTD Pro mitgenommen um danach noch ein bisschen die Trails am Isarufer im Gebiet Harlaching - Menterschwaige - Großhesseloher Brücke zu fahren. Kurz vor dem Klinikum Harlaching bin ich an die Isar gekommen und dann bis zum Wehr hinter der Großhesseloher Brücke gefahren - und dann oberhalb der Isar wieder zurück. 

Ein Cube am Isarufer....









Dann gings über die Großhesseloher Brücke zurück, da ich die Brücke beeindruckend fand und unbedingt drüberfahren wollte. Da es eh langsam kühl wurde und ich zurück Richtung Bahnhof wollte, hat das gepasst. 

Mein LTD Pro hoch über der Isar in der Abendsonne:





Zum Abschluss der Runde noch ein Blick von oben auf die Trails:





Viel Spaß mit den Bildern.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. November 2013)

Hey Jan - Du wuselst Dich ja ganz schön durch die Cube Freds. 
Willkommen hier - und schöne (frostige) Bilder. 
Viel Spaß weiter hier im Forum und mit Deinem LTD! 
Und gerne auch noch mehr so schöne Fotos....


----------



## janmethner (25. November 2013)

@spurhalter
Danke! War auch echt eine schöne Tour....nur dass mir der Hund einer Spaziergängerin fast vors Bike gerannt wäre. Ich bin extra schon langsam gefahren - bei Hunden weiss man ja nie, aber der wollte direkt vor meinem Bike noch die Seite wechseln. 
Die Spaziergängerin war auch auf dem Trail unterwegs, noch dazu an einer recht schlammigen, teils recht stark verschotterten Stelle. Warum die nicht den viel angenehmeren, breiteren Weg oberhalb der Trails genommen hat - keine Ahnung...jedenfalls war es nicht gerade toll, auf Schotter eine Vollbremsung hinlegen zu dürfen....
Bin zwar nicht gestürzt, aber knapp wars trotzdem. 
Immer diese Rüpel-Spaziergänger - latschen mit ihren Kötern auf UNSEREN Trails herum *hihihihi*! 

Wie auch immer, es war jedenfalls eine wirklich schöne Runde. Und die Gesichter der Menschen in der U- und S-Bahn, die mein doch recht mit Schlamm bespritztes Bike angesehen und sich wahrscheinlich gedacht haben: "Wie kann der nur sein Fahrrad so verkommen lassen!"


----------



## beuze1 (25. November 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Immer diese Rüpel-Spaziergänger - latschen mit ihren Kötern auf UNSEREN Trails herum *hihihihi*!


*
Vorsicht mein junger Freund,
Das sind auch meine Trails an der Isar 






Ich erwarte für den Rüpel-Spaziergänger eine wiedergutmachung, in Form eines Bayrischen Frühstück`s *




*
Oder ich lass den Hund los! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janmethner (26. November 2013)

Mensch, beuze - du bist doch ein Biker. Biker KÖNNEN keine Rüpel sein, selbst wenn sie zu Fuß unterwegs sind! 
Aber echt schöne Bilder. Dieses goldfarben von deinem AMS hat was.

Edit (27.11.)

Hab heute das herrliche Wetter ausgenutzt und bin zu einer kleinen Runde um meine Heimatstadt Dorfen aufgebrochen. 





Gut versteckt zwischen den Bäumen... (dort bin ich natürlich nicht gefahren, sondern hab das Rad da nur fürs Foto abgestellt)





Nach dieser schönen Abfahrt durch den Wald gings dann wieder heimwärts: 





War eine traumhafte Runde...der Schnee, die Sonne - herrlich! Die Wege waren auch meist gut zu fahren, man musste stellenweise nur aufpassen, auf dem pulvrigen Schnee nicht wegzurutschen.


----------



## beuze1 (30. November 2013)

*Nachdem die letzte Woche das Wetter ja mehr als bescheiden war,
gaben natürlich auch die Bilder nix besonderes her und sahen aus als hätte ich bei Bärbel hinterm Haus fotografiert. 






Aber heute kamm dann doch mal wieder die Sonne durch und da gab es kein halten mehr.






Da sieht doch schon viel freundlicher aus.






Über grüne Pfade ging es "abwärts" Richtung Argental.






Wo es zu meiner Überraschung deutlich Kühler war als "oben"






Was dem Spaß aber keinen Abbruch tat.



*



Fahrt Ihr nicht mehr, oder ist der Foto kaputt??
.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. November 2013)

oh bei dir liegt ja noch gar kein Schnee  schön für dich...


----------



## xerto (30. November 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Nachdem die letzte Woche das Wetter ja mehr als bescheiden war,
> gaben natürlich auch die Bilder nix besonderes her und sahen aus als hätte ich bei Bärbel hinterm Haus fotografiert.
> 
> .*


*

Wie siehst den hinter dem Haus von Bärbel aus?

Neblig und trübe? oder sonnig und hell?


*


----------



## GlockeGT (1. Dezember 2013)

So siehts bei uns zur zeit aus, da nehme ich keine Kamera mehr mit auf Tour...


----------



## janmethner (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja - so sah mein geliebtes LTD gestern auch aus. War das eine Arbeit, das Bike wieder sauber zu kriegen! Die Reifen sehen immer noch aus wie ne Schlammpackung, aber Bremsen, Federgabel, Antrieb und Rahmen sind wieder sauber. 
Vielleicht fahr ich heute noch eine kleine, nicht schlammige Runde, um Bremsen und Antrieb wieder richtig trocken und freizufahren. 
Aber gut - das gehört dazu.


----------



## Guerill0 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich war am Samstag auch im oberbayrischen Flachland unterwegs:


----------



## janmethner (3. Dezember 2013)

Ah - noch einer, der den Hochdruckreiniger zu Hilfe genommen hat. Hab ich auch....aber bei uns ist das ein recht gutes System, dass der Strahl fächerförmig ist (wirkt eher wie eine kräftige Dusche) und man für richtigen Hochdruck den Abzug am Griff ziehen muss. So kann man auch den Antrieb etc. gut sauberkriegen ohne immer voll draufknallen zu müssen. Man muss natürlich trotzdem genug Abstand halten, aber es praktisch so.


----------



## daproblem (8. Dezember 2013)

Cube Stereo im Waldgebiet Stuttgart Weilimdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (8. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Bild!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2013)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Schönes Bild!!!




 Mhmm - eher sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## daproblem (21. Dezember 2013)

War Heute am Kappelberg unterwegs, sonniger Tag, schöne Trails und eine DH-Strecke entdeckt.



 



 

Leider nur das iPhone dabei gehabt.


----------



## Diekholzener (22. Dezember 2013)

aber trotzdem coole Bilder. Wenn ich bike, habe ich meistens auch nur das Iphone dabei.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. Dezember 2013)

Erste Tour mit der Pike in KH


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Dezember 2013)

die fast schon obligatorische Weihnachtstour bei angenehmen Temperaturen mit dem lowcost Winterbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (23. Dezember 2013)

*So, zum Ende des Jahres und meiner (aktiven) Anwesenheit hier, nochmal ne Tour mit beuze-hoch.*
*
Früher Montagmorgen, alles ist bereit.





um wieder einmal den Pfänder zu machen.





Man gewinnt schnell an Höhe,





auch im kleinen Gang.





Kaum 7,5 km und 677 hm weiter ist der Gipfel erreicht.





Von dem sich Lindau von seiner schönsten Seite zeigt.





Eine kurze Querung,





mit Aussicht,





bevor es,





in den Eiskanal geht.





Auf dem Höhenweg,





gehts zügig bergab.





Direkt bis zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Bregenz.





Wo ein Besuch der Seebühne mich zur Überlegung verleitete,





ob denn "Urmel aus dem Eis" von Max Kruse gespielt wird?





Zu Hause wurde ich Kulturbanause dann von meiner Liebsten aufgeklärt, dass das natürlich das Bühnenbild zum Stück "Die Zauberflöte" eines Herrn Wolfgang A.M. wäre.   Bild Seebühne Bregenz





So, haben wir wieder was gelernt.
Dann hat sich die Tour ja gelohnt und ich kann vom See aus nochmal zurück zum Pfänder schauen.





Schön war's mit Euch
frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit





beuze1*


*.*


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Dezember 2013)

euch auch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest...


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Dezember 2013)

Das wünschen wir auch ! Euch allen ein gesegnetes Fest, frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes und spannendes Bikejahr 2014


----------



## kaktusflo (26. Dezember 2013)

Meine Weihnachtstour war bissl matschig  Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht


----------



## xerto (26. Dezember 2013)

schöne tour...

hättste besser so eins gebraucht....







wie für matsch gemacht


----------



## Magic21 (27. Dezember 2013)

Nun besitze ich kein Cube mehr und möchte mich deshalb mit zwei aktuellen Videos, von einer kleinen Feiertagsrunde, aus diesem Forumsteil verabschieden . Ihr vergebt mir bitte, dass auf den Videos kein Cube zu sehen ist.
Es war schön bei Euch.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## xerto (27. Dezember 2013)

naj schade das du kein cube mehr hast und gehst 

ein steppenwolf ist ja auch ok 

aber videos schneiden und vertonen um sie spannend zu machen, must du noch lernen. 18 min ein blick nach hinten oder 6min nac h vorne ? spannung pur is das nicht

guten rutsch und tschhöööö


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Dezember 2013)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Nun besitze ich kein Cube mehr...........
> Es war schön bei Euch. Gruss Magic21



 Mach es Gut! Zunächst Guten Rutsch & zunächst eine tolle Bike Saison. Dürfen dann gern auch noch mehr werden. Hast auch ganz sicher das Forum bereichert!


----------



## Guerill0 (28. Dezember 2013)

Altmühltalpanoramawanderweg mit dem "Wintercube"


----------



## Magic21 (28. Dezember 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> aber videos schneiden und vertonen um sie spannend zu machen, must du noch lernen



so, hab etwas geübt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (28. Dezember 2013)

na also geht doch


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Cube-Gemeinde,

von mir ein kleiner Jahresrückblick auf ein schönes und spannendes 2013.

Januar: Die Shimano ICE Tech hält was sie verspricht .




Februar: Hurra, endlich Schnee .




März: Juchuu ... immer noch Schnee 




April: Eh, what .... immer noch Schnee 




Aber Ende April gab es dann doch den Lichtblick 








Mai: Die Bike-Saison wird auf Elba eingeläutet.




Aber auch zu Hause geht es bei angenehmen Temperaturen raus.




Juni: Der Feldberg lockt mit sonnigen Ausblicken.




Die LimesTrailisten treffen sich zum Oberurseler Marathon.




Der Sommer kann kommen. Unsere beiden Damen warten schon sehensüchtigst auf die warmen Tage . 








Juli: Urlaubszeit . Mit Schlag unseres ersten Urlaubstag scheint die Sonne ... 3 Wochen lang. 




Mit vielen schönen Touren ...




... und einem wunderschönen Trail-AlpenX von Landeck zum Gardasee.




Der Bikestall hat Nachwuchs bekommen. 




August: Cube Forumstreffen im Schwarzwald.




Und weiterhin schönes Bike-Wetter .








Und natürlich auch im August: Idstein24 ... mit unserem Team den LimesTrailisten haben wir es auf's Treppchen geschafft . 3. Platz Mixed 8er Team.








September: Es fängt am zu herbsten. 




Die Trailjagd ist aber noch voll im Gange.




Stromberg Flowtrails ... hat uns sehr gut gefallen.




Hoppalla ... Dame bei der (Bauch)Wäsche 




Oktober: Es wird herbstlicher und schlammiger.




Aber ein paar Tage sind immer noch schön ...




... wenn sie auch kürzer werden.




November: Auch bei echtem Novemberwetter geht es noch raus.




Dezember: Tja ... da war es auch uns an den Wochenenden zu schmuddelig. 
Also haben Tina und ich lieber  und  und uns um  für die  gekümmert.

Euch allen ein fantastisches und vor allem verletzungsfreies (und Beuze, Du bist hier ganz persönlich angesprochen) 2014. 
Sepi: Dein Megatronsturzbannspruch vom April (Du weisst ... einmal gestürzt und den Rest des Jahres bist Du Megatron und wirst dich nicht mehr maulen) hat gewirkt . Es hat mich nicht nochmal gerissen dieses Jahr.
Ein Riesendankeschön an alle hier für die vielen tollen Bildgeschichten aus dem Wilden Osten, den Alpenländern, dem Fichtelgebirge, dem Taunus und überall wo man mit dem MTB Spaß haben kann.

Grüße aus dem Taunus 

Joerg und Tina


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Dezember 2013)

Ein sehr schöner Jahresrückblick in Bildern aus dem Taunus   vielen Dank... hat Spaß gemacht sich eure schönsten Momente 2013 anzuschauen...
ich wünsche euch beiden (und natürlich auch allen anderen hier im Forum) ein tolles und erfolgreiches 2014,
viel Glück und Gesundheit,
... und weiterhin so schöne Momente und Erlebnisse auf euren Touren.....  happy trails 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Dezember 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ein sehr schöner Jahresrückblick in Bildern aus dem Taunus   vielen Dank...



 Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen..... Und nun  & 

 - auf nach 2014!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (31. Dezember 2013)

Letzte Tour in 2013


----------



## murmel04 (31. Dezember 2013)

Tour von heute? Bei uns hat es leider nur für einen Tag Sonne gereicht

Ich kann dieses grau nicht mehr sehn.

Wünsche allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, vor allem unfallfrei.... und weiterhin viele tolle Bilder




Grüße


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Januar 2014)

@murmel04,
die Tour fand am 30.12.2013 statt 
Allen ein gutes neues Jahr


----------



## Winnni (1. Januar 2014)

Die letzte Fahrt im Jahre 2013, genauer gesagt Sylvesterabend.

Unterwegs mit meiner ähem, man vergib mir den Ausdruck,  Winterschlampe traf ich auf einen entlaufenen Christbaum der sich aus irgendeinem Wohnzimmer entschlichen hat und nun versucht in freier Wildbahn zu überleben.

Stilecht flog ich einige Male aufgrund der vielen Eisflächen vom Sattel, das wird mir im neuen Jahr nimmer passieren: heute endlich die Faulheit besiegt und die Spikereifen aufgezogen, wenn nicht jetzt wann dann...? 

Auf ein schönes und unfallfreies 2014!

greets
Winni


----------



## stonele (2. Januar 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt 2014.
Bei Traumwetter auf den Höchsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (10. Januar 2014)

MTB Marathon in Altenau 2013 .


----------



## Rucksim (12. Januar 2014)

Heute, Winter im Fichtelgebirge gesucht und oberhalb von 900m gefunden 
Außerdem die erste "richtige" Ausfahrt mit dem Fritzzchen 









Raureif-Traum am Schneeberg




Sonne satt am Fichtelsee




Am Ochsenkopfgipfel liefen die Schneekanonen, Liftbetrieb war keiner




Erstaunlich viele Schnee und Eisreste auf dem Weg Richtung Karches. Dank der griffigen HansDampf aber kein Problem.

Ein genialer Bike-Sonntag, bitte mehr davon!!!


----------



## GlockeGT (12. Januar 2014)

Tolle Bilder! Ich war heut auch unterwegs, oberwiesenthal, sah genauso aus. Die schneekanonen liefen da auch. Allerdings war ich mit RR unterwegs, also keine Bilder hier.


----------



## daproblem (13. Januar 2014)

Das Fritzz gefällt mir in der Farbcombo richtig gut. 
Den Tacho würde ich aber gegen einen Kabellosen wechseln, das geringelte Kabel würde mich Kirre machen


----------



## Rucksim (14. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ja die Farbkombi "raw and green" ist wirklich schön. Der kabelgebundene Tacho ist einfach unkomplizierter. Bin 5 Jahre lang Funktacho von VDO gefahren, bei Temperaturen unter 5°C gab es häufig Probleme mit dem Empfang, insbesondere beim Bergauffahren, wenn der Abstand Sender-Empfänger am Größten ist. Außerdem musste ich 2x im Jahr die Batterien im Sender und Empfänger wechseln.
Letztes Jahr hab ich den Tacho dann am Gardasee verloren. Ein weiteres Argument für nen Tacho mit Kabel, wenn der verloren geht ist der „Schaden“ nur halb so groß wie wenn n teurer Funktacho abhandenkommt.


----------



## daproblem (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn du ein iPhone/Android Smartphone hast, kann ich dir die Runtastic Apps "Road Bike" oder "Mountain Bike" empfehlen. (Unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur vom Design: Road Bike = rot/ Mtb = braun)
Hatte vor dem Smartphone auch einen Tacho, mittlerweile nutze ich nur noch die Road Bike Pro App und habe schon 3000 km damit aufgenommen. GPS-Tracking, umfangreiche Daten, Historie uvm.
Anfangs war das Smartphone noch am Bike montiert, jetzt liegt es im Rucksack. 
Nach 3-4h Touren wird der Akku knapp, mit einem MiPow Zusatzakku (klein und leicht) kann die Zeit verdoppelt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rucksim (14. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, auf nen normalen Tacho möchte ich aktuell noch nicht verzichten. Wenn ich navigieren will hab ich nen Falk Ibex, sollte das kaputt gehen, wird es aber wahrscheinlich auch durch ein geeignetes Smartphone ersetzt.


----------



## Cirest (16. Januar 2014)

kalt is es, schnee hats. grund genug die zeit für gnadenlose saison analysen zu verwenden ^^

fazit: das alte stereo war schon ne richtige maschine!


----------



## xerto (16. Januar 2014)

Super video  

gut das ich das richtige stereo fahre 

war auch eine tolle idee mit dem vergleich  

na also geht doch mit der jugend


----------



## DS1002 (18. Januar 2014)

Zum ersten mal das neue GTC eingesaut. Halb unbeabsichtigt, aber artgerecht 
Anfang:




Ende:


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (18. Januar 2014)

Gut gemacht


DS1002 schrieb:


> Zum ersten mal das neue GTC eingesaut. Halb unbeabsichtigt, aber artgerecht


Gut gemacht


----------



## schneller Emil (25. Januar 2014)




----------



## deathmetal (25. Januar 2014)

Das Bild gefällt mir sehr gut @schneller Emil


----------



## Rucksim (27. Januar 2014)

Am Samstag gab`s nochmal geniales Winter-Bike-Wetter im Fichtelgebirge. Inzwischen liegt leider schon etwas zu viel Schnee um noch vernünftig fahren zu können. Macht nix, der Januar 2014 war Super!


----------



## daproblem (4. Februar 2014)

Kleine Feierabendrunde, gutes Wetter gehabt:


----------



## deathmetal (5. Februar 2014)

Schöne Stimmung auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DS1002 (5. Februar 2014)

Sehr schönes Bild, toll eingefangen


----------



## gpzmandel (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
habe heute nach langer Pause das AMS aus dem Keller geholt. Super Wetter bin nur bei uns im Hauswald gefahren. 
















Gruß Maik


----------



## rosso19842 (3. März 2014)

Hi @All!!

Kennt sich vll jemand mit den Isar Trails aus und kann mir ein paar touren geben?

mfg


----------



## rosso19842 (3. März 2014)

Hi @All!!

Kennt sich vll jemand mit den Isar Trails aus und kann mir ein paar touren geben?

mfg


----------



## TheUsualSusp (3. März 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Hi @All!!
> 
> Kennt sich vll jemand mit den Isar Trails aus und kann mir ein paar touren geben?
> 
> mfg



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/isar...ar-fahrgemeinschaft-isartrails.648099/page-40

Unter den 40 Seiten wird man bestimmt fündig.


----------



## gpzmandel (4. März 2014)

Oh man hier ist aber wenig los mit Bildern von eueren Würfeln unterwegs. Da ist aber im 29 Forum mehr zu sehen. Naja ich habe heute meine erste große Ausfahrt mit meinem AMS 130 in diesem Jahr gemacht 50km 285hm  22 Durchschnitt in 2:16 Std. 2Halden Tour hier bei uns am Niederrhein Preußen und Pattbeghalde. Nun die Bilder 





Hier die Steinwürfel zum Würfel 















Und dann ging es ins Gelände auf der Halde leider sind die Abfahrten schnell vorbei 




















Und dann wurde die 2 Halde angefahren im Hintergrund könnt ihr die 1 Halde sehen 










Und die letzte Abfahrt mit 27% Gefälle 





schön wars 

Grüße Maik


----------



## Yberion666 (8. März 2014)

Fotos von heute. Einfach herrlich bei so viel Sonnenschein und das Anfang März.


----------



## Diekholzener (9. März 2014)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Altmühltalpanoramawanderweg mit dem "Wintercube"



wie hast du das Bild hinbkommne ? Welchen Filter hast du benutzt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. März 2014)

Erste Tour 2014 mit Nilkas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy75 (29. März 2014)




----------



## Yberion666 (29. März 2014)

Da ist ja nicht mehr viel mit Pedalieren 
Aber wir Mountainbiker machen die Wege kaputt, is klar.


----------



## Paddy75 (29. März 2014)

Jetzt geht es schon wieder...Die letzten Wochen sah das noch besser aus hier 
Ist aber auch ein Kfz ÜbGelände auf nem Truppenübungsplatz


----------



## Paddy75 (29. März 2014)

Macht aber Spaß  Sieht ja nicht überall so aus


----------



## Guerill0 (31. März 2014)

Die zweite nennenswerte Tour mit dem Sting. 
Das Ding macht wirlklich Laune 











Ja, 29er sind im "Bergab-Modus" wirklich nur begrenzt schön anzusehen 






und dazu noch ein ansehnlicher Sonnenuntergang


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2014)

Das Stereo bewegt im Vinschgau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (4. April 2014)

schöner Trail, ist bestimmt steiler wie er im Video rüber kommt...


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> schöner Trail, ist bestimmt steiler wie er im Video rüber kommt...



Ja, auf Video kommts nie so rüber. Aber soooo steil is er nicht, einige Stellen schlimmer als andere.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (7. April 2014)

Okay. Die erste Runde dieses Jahr. Kreuth Richtung Guffert bzw Siebenhütten.


----------



## rosso19842 (8. April 2014)




----------



## rosso19842 (8. April 2014)

Am Sonntag eine schöne Runde am Wendelstein


----------



## TrailsurferODW (12. April 2014)

So kann man das Wochenende einläuten.....


----------



## hano! (25. April 2014)

.


----------



## hano! (25. April 2014)

?
Sorry, falscher Thread


----------



## beuze1 (26. April 2014)

Vorsicht Bilder


----------



## beuze1 (26. April 2014)

*Vorsicht Bilder!!*

*Nach langer Zeit mal wieder hier, ist ja traurig ruhig geworden. 
Egal, ich war neulich auf 3 Tages Tour im Ländle unterwegs.*

Start war im oberen Remstal an einem Römerturm mit Palisaden






Noch schnell das Navi gefüttert





und es kann losgehen, vorbei am Wäscherschloß





gings durch Wald und Flur





manchmal auch einfach durch grüne Wiesen





dem Albtrauf entgegen.





Kilometerlange Trails





machen Lust und Laune





manchmal muß Zeit sein, um zu schauen





wie hübsch die Welt von "oben" aussieht





Legoland.





Ich muss leider schnell weiter





den mein Hotelzimmer wartet





mit einem solchen Ausblick!





Der 2te Tag beginnt entspannt





trotz Begegnungsverkehr.





typische Alblandschaft





und lange Täler





machen Warm.






Symphonie in Gelb















Reisen macht hungrig





aber das meiste hab ich schon unterwegs verputzt.





Hinein gehts ins nächste Tal





hinter jeder Biegung





neue Blickwinkel





Canyon Biken in Deutschland





und ein Ausgang mit Aussicht, am Horizont rechts, sehe ich schon den heiligen Berg Bussen










Wird Zeit ein Hotel zu Buchen.





bevor ich runter zur Donau Bike


























Am ende des Tages erreiche den Gipfel des Bussen.






Leider bleibt mir das 350-km-Alpenpanorama, das an klaren Tagen zu sehen ist, verwert.





Ich schaue trozdem ohne Zorn nochmal zurück, zum Bussen.





Der 3te Tag, was war noch gleich der Plan?





Stimmt, über gepflegte Trails nach Hause





extra frisch gemäht! für mich?





der Trail master bei der Arbeit.





Ein Bad wär auch nicht schlecht





muss aber warten.





Ein Häuschen im ̶g̶̶r̶̶ü̶̶n̶̶e̶̶n̶ gelben.











weiter ging es über den Höchsten zum Gerenberg





dann waren es nur noch ein paar harmlose Hügel





bis nach Hause auf den Balkon.






*Ja dann, bis zum nächstenmal. Hab da schon eine neue Idee. *
*beuze1*


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonele (26. April 2014)

Super Tour, schöner Bericht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. April 2014)

sehr schön mein Lieber...
Bis bald...


----------



## Zipfi1977 (27. April 2014)

Sehr schöne Eindrücke. Danke dafür!


----------



## murmel04 (27. April 2014)

Endlich mal wieder Bilder - D


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2014)

S'Ländle is scho schee  Und deine Bilder machen richtig Spaß


----------



## Vincy (28. April 2014)




----------



## rosso19842 (28. April 2014)




----------



## rosso19842 (28. April 2014)

Vorletztes Wochenende waren wir im Spessart unterwegs....Ziel war die Aurora Hütte....am Ende hatten wir auch 90km und 2000hm zusammen


----------



## beuze1 (1. Mai 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Bilder



*Du könntest auch mal wieder die Kamera einstecken ...*



barbarissima schrieb:


> S'Ländle is scho schee



*Und am 1.Mai soooo grün...*











.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Mai 2014)

Wo steckt eigentlich der oberfränkische Kollege sepalot? Der war doch früher hier ständig mit seinen Cubes unterwegs.

Und unser Quotendeutschitaliener Guido???


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. Mai 2014)

Wirklich tolle Bilder Beuze


----------



## beuze1 (5. Mai 2014)

stonele schrieb:


> Super Tour, schöner Bericht.





LittleBoomer schrieb:


> sehr schön mein Lieber...
> Bis bald...





Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Eindrücke. Danke dafür!





murmel04 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Bilder - D





barbarissima schrieb:


> S'Ländle is scho schee  Und deine Bilder machen richtig Spaß





JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Wirklich tolle Bilder Beuze



@ Bildergucker & lober...
*Dankeschön, dann nehm ich den Foto nächstens wieder mal mit *


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ Bildergucker & lober...
> *Dankeschön, dann nehm ich den Foto nächstens wieder mal mit *


Beuze, sehr schöne Bilder. Und die Knipse unbedingt wieder mitnehmen :-D


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. Mai 2014)

Ja sorg mal wieder für längere Ladezeiten der Seite 

Ich bin momentan ehr mit den Laufschuhen unterwegs als mit dem Rad.... 
Radeln ist momentan nur die Ergänzung zum Laufen.
42km + 5. Oktober + unter 4Stunden + 3Länder + 1 Bodensee = mein 1.Maratohn 
Sollten es über 4Stunden werden, dann bin ich auch nicht sauer 

Beuze kommst mich anfeuern? 
Ist ja nicht weit von dir weg


----------



## beuze1 (8. Mai 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Beuze kommst mich anfeuern?



Wenn Du mir sagst...
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...0V9S0DtKoj9DY6A&bvm=bv.66330100,d.bGQ&cad=rja
komm ich vieleicht vorbei 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (8. Mai 2014)

Von Lindau (DE) nach Bregens (AT) über St. Margareten (AT) zurück nach Bregens


----------



## Wies (9. Mai 2014)

Heute das Schönwetterfenster genutzt und zur Stockenfelser Burg hoch.









Runterwärts wurds nochmal spannend


----------



## beuze1 (10. Mai 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Von Lindau, nach Bregens, über St. Margareten zurück nach Bregens



Da ist ja noch Zeit.
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...38c1JUf3aexvKGg&bvm=bv.66330100,d.bGE&cad=rja

.


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. Mai 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Da ist ja noch Zeit.



Hab nichts anderes behauptet


----------



## Zipfi1977 (11. Mai 2014)

Zurück vom Lago. Anbei ein bisschen Material, Allerdings noch roh.


----------



## GlockeGT (11. Mai 2014)

Ein Glück Hab ich mir den Tremalzo gespart


----------



## zembo (12. Mai 2014)

Nach dem Gäsbock Marathon.


----------



## rosso19842 (12. Mai 2014)

Am Samstag auf der Kampenwand unterwegs gewesen


----------



## beuze1 (18. Mai 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Am Samstag auf der Kampenwand unterwegs gewesen



*Das sieht richtig gut aus!*

*Bei mir sind nach einer Woche Regen, die Trails auch wieder befahrbar*







*und es grünt überall im Wald.*





.


----------



## Andiwug (18. Mai 2014)

So heute mal eine kleine tour mit familie und freunden um den brombachsee gemacht. 
ausserhalb vom see gings ohne kind und frau weiter noch ein wennig auspowern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (19. Mai 2014)

Ohne Helm?? Geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## Andiwug (19. Mai 2014)

ähm ja bei 20km/h top speed ist ein helm schon sehr wichtig hab ich vergessen.


----------



## deathmetal (19. Mai 2014)

Andiwug schrieb:


> ähm ja bei 20km/h top speed ist ein helm schon sehr wichtig hab ich vergessen.



Is doch egal wie schnell. Wenn du mitm Kopf dumm aufkommst is die Geschwindigkeit doch egal. Aber ok, is dein Kopf..........


----------



## murmel04 (19. Mai 2014)

Wie gut dass bei der Geschwindigkeit keine Unfälle passieren. Soll Leute geben die im Stand umgefallen sind.

Und wo bleibt die Vorbildfunktion ? Da zählt jetzt auch nicht, das Kind ist erst ... alt.

Aber egal ist dein Kopf mach damit was du willst.


----------



## Andiwug (19. Mai 2014)

Naja zum Glück sieht das jeder anders. Bei eurer Einstellung muss man beim laufen auch einen Helm tragen. Helm im Gelände ja aber auf ner brotzeittour nö. Seh ich keinen Sinn . Vorallem passt man ja wenn man Kind dabei hat noch mehr auf.


----------



## zembo (19. Mai 2014)

Ein typischer Cube Fahrer, eben


----------



## Andiwug (19. Mai 2014)

zembo schrieb:


> Ein typischer Cube Fahrer, eben


----------



## deathmetal (19. Mai 2014)

Andiwug schrieb:


> Naja zum Glück sieht das jeder anders. Bei eurer Einstellung muss man beim laufen auch einen Helm tragen. Helm im Gelände ja aber auf ner brotzeittour nö. Seh ich keinen Sinn . Vorallem passt man ja wenn man Kind dabei hat noch mehr auf.



Also die Einstellung finde ich nicht gut aber seis drum. Dann lässt aber deine Kinder später bitte auch ohne Helm in die Schule etc. fahren, ist ja kein Gelände und Andere machen ja keine Fehler die man selbst dann vieleicht mit körperlichen Schäden ausbügeln muss.
Meine Meinung wäre eh, dass es ne Helmpflicht gibt, egal wo man fährt. Kann einem immer passieren das man von Anderen geschnitten wird und dann übern Lenker geht (is mir bei der Fahrt in die Arbeit auch schon passiert und ohne Helm wäre das schlimm ausgegangen).

Aber gut, ist nicht das Forum um über solcherlei Dinge zu reden


----------



## Andiwug (19. Mai 2014)

Ich danke euch für eure Fürsorge ich habe eure Bedenken aufgenommen. 
Somit können wir das Thema Helm  abschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eedeee (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Will euch meine Bilder auch nicht vorenthalten 
Heute mal das tolle Wetter bei uns im Bayerischen Wald  voll ausgenutzt  







Mfg Ede


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. Mai 2014)

Heute mal wieder Alternatives-Training zum Joggen


----------



## Yberion666 (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich die Berge da im Hintergrund sehe, bekomme ich Sehnsucht nach den Alpen.
Aber nächsten Monat ist es zum Glück soweit.


----------



## Speci007 (21. Mai 2014)

Andiwug schrieb:


> Naja zum Glück sieht das jeder anders. Bei eurer Einstellung muss man beim laufen auch einen Helm tragen. Helm im Gelände ja aber auf ner brotzeittour nö. Seh ich keinen Sinn . Vorallem passt man ja wenn man Kind dabei hat noch mehr auf.





Wer so eine Einstellung hat, braucht auch keinen Helm.
Da kann am Kopf nicht mehr viel Schaden angerichtet werden


----------



## kaktusflo (21. Mai 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Is doch egal wie schnell. Wenn du mitm Kopf dumm aufkommst is die Geschwindigkeit doch egal. Aber ok, is dein Kopf..........



Ich bin zum Unfall dazugekommen...und eins kann ich Dir sagen, der war keine 20km/h schnell!
Einfach leider sehr dumm gefallen!

Aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde, Dein Kopf!


----------



## stonele (21. Mai 2014)

Was soll eigentlich die Helmdiskussion hier? Cube in Motion ist das Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (21. Mai 2014)

stonele schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich die Helmdiskussion hier? Cube in Motion ist das Thema!




Solche Fotos ohne Helm, auch noch mit Kind, sollten hier nichts zu suchen haben........
Danke für die Info über das Thema. Da wäre ich sonst nie drauf gekommen.....


----------



## stonele (21. Mai 2014)

Ich versteh's nicht ... Warum soll das Bild hier nichts zu suchen haben? Ich finde des schade, dass die Diskussion hier so abgleitet.


----------



## Speci007 (21. Mai 2014)

Hauptsache es gleitet kein Helmloser ab u. demoliert sich die Birne 
Musst Du auch nicht verstehen....

und


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Mai 2014)

Jeder ist alt genug um für sich sebst zu entscheiden ob man einen Helm trägt oder auch nicht..... 
Wir sind nicht im Kindergarten.... wir sind wohl alle alt genug um selbst Entscheidungen zu treffen und mit Konsequenzen leben zu können/müssen.


----------



## Andiwug (21. Mai 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Jeder ist alt genug um für sich sebst zu entscheiden ob man einen Helm trägt oder auch nicht.....
> Wir sind nicht im Kindergarten.... wir sind wohl alle alt genug um selbst Entscheidungen zu treffen und mit Konsequenzen leben zu können/müssen.



so sehe ich das auch. soll ich jetzt einen artikel posten wo einer mit helm gestorben ist? also lasst bitte das helm thema. ich werde in zukunft keine bilder mehr posten von meinen touren und gut ist.


----------



## murmel04 (21. Mai 2014)

Ne der hatte keinen Helm auf, der gestorben ist!

Egal tue was du willst, aber vielleicht denkst du mal an dein Kind, dass du im Hänger mithattest, wie es sich fühlt wenn Papa wegen sowas tot ist oder mit Matsch in der Birne weiter lebt .

Und nicht zu vergessen, wie willst du ihm/ihr erklären dass es besser mit Helm ist?!

Also weiterhin unfallfreie Fahrt!


----------



## JayDee1982 (21. Mai 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ne der hatte keinen Helm auf, der gestorben ist!
> 
> Egal tue was du willst, aber vielleicht denkst du mal an dein Kind, dass du im Hänger mithattest, wie es sich fühlt wenn Papa wegen sowas tot ist oder mit Matsch in der Birne weiter lebt .
> 
> ...




Naja wenn es danach geht, dann dürften wir nichts mehr machen..... Keine Treppe mehr hoch oder runter laufen, man könnte ja stolpern und sich das Genick brechen. 
Man dürfte nicht mehr über die Straße gehen, man könnte ja als Kühlerfigur eines LKW´s enden. Man dürfte nichts mehr essen, weil da vielleicht was drin ist, was man nicht verträgt und daran stirbt. Man dürfte sich nicht mehr unter Menschen begeben, man könnte ja verprügelt, erschossen, abgestochen werden.....

Ich will nicht sagen, das man ohne Helm fahren soll, aber muss die " Herr Lehrer, der und jender hat dies oder das gemacht oder auch nicht gemacht" Belehrung kommen?
Klar ist es nicht gut ohne Helm zu fahren.... das wissen wir alle und da muss man wohl keinen darüber Aufklären.
Hier geht es eigentlich um Bilder und nicht Diskusionen warum man was gemacht hat oder nicht.....


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Mai 2014)

Die Diskussion wird man wohl nie endgültig klären können.

Vor einer Woche:










Von heute, der Sommer ist da:


----------



## zembo (22. Mai 2014)

Manche von Euch wohnen einfach in einer geilen Gegend!


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Mai 2014)

Zumindest temporär 
Aber ich genieße es auf jeden Fall, komme ursprünglich aus dem Flachland, da sind solche Gegebenheiten echt ein Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (22. Mai 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


>



*Klasse Bilder, wo sie hingehören!!*
*Nach der sinnlosen Diskussion mit den helmlosen Holköpfen die richtige Antwort. *
*Dafür gibts, .*

*.*


----------



## Zipfi1977 (23. Mai 2014)

Schöne Bilder. Da mir mein Ausflug mit meinem neuen Hanzz am Dienstag in den Bikepark Samerberg einen offenen Bruch beider Unterarmknochen, eine gebrochene Rippe und diverses Kleinzeug eingebracht hat, müsst ihr mir schön viele Bilder einstellen.

Solltet ihr jemanden kennen von den Bikern, die mich aufgelesen haben (blaues Hanzz SL 2012), dann bitte PN an mich. Konnte mich kaum bedanken!


----------



## JayDee1982 (23. Mai 2014)

AUA!!!! Was hast du denn angestellt

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall eine sehr schnelle Genesung


----------



## Zipfi1977 (23. Mai 2014)

naja was...  sagen wir, bissi blöd abgesprungen. der rest ist geschichte... viel metall, 12 schrauben, 8 wochen kein rad, dann langsam neubeginn.

auf jeden fall vielen dank für die wünsche. da ich grad nur eine hand hab, hab ich großbuchstaben weggelassen....


----------



## JayDee1982 (23. Mai 2014)

Ooooooh 8Wochen Ausfall könnte ich mir grade echt nicht leisten..... da würden auf jeden Fall zwei große Ziele/Projekte ins Wasser fallen


----------



## Zipfi1977 (23. Mai 2014)

na, da bist nicht der einzige... wobei bei mir dadurch sogar in diesem zeitraum das projekt "lebensmittel einkaufen" zu einer anstrengung wird. aber nun ja, so wollte man es!


----------



## JayDee1982 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub nicht, dass du das soooooo wolltest 

Naja ich geh mal wieder die Laufschuhe quälen....


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Mai 2014)

Oha, gute besserung!

Klingt wahrscheinlich flach, aber lieber ohne großbuchstaben, als durch einen strohhalm
essen...am besten versuchen den kopf nicht zu verlieren und ein paar kleine für den wiedereinstieg machen, alles gute.


----------



## Boshard (25. Mai 2014)

Hab Heute mal endlich wieder mein Peloton beweget 50,40Km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (29. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hab Heute mal endlich wieder mein Peloton beweget 50,40Km


*Ich seh nix!!
*
*Dafür war ich mit dem AMS unterwegs.*





*und es hat sooo Spaß gemacht.*





*Die lahme Ente und der Erpel.*





*bis dann?*





*.*


----------



## Boshard (29. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung wieso das mit dem Bild nicht funzt 

wie machst du das den?


----------



## Willi777 (30. Mai 2014)

Im Gebüsch paar km außerhalb vom Dorf


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Mai 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso das mit dem Bild nicht funzt
> 
> wie machst du das den?



Also ich kann's sehen, Beuze1 zieh mal die Brille an.


----------



## Boshard (31. Mai 2014)

Da war wirklich nix zusehen


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juni 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Also ich kann's sehen, Beuze1 zieh mal die Brille an.





Boshard schrieb:


> Da war wirklich nix zusehen



Dämon, das kostet Dich ein Bier beim Treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (1. Juni 2014)

Geht klar mit dem Bier


----------



## Willi777 (1. Juni 2014)

Pause nach 30 km. Bike top, Fahrer tod


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juni 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Dämon, das kostet Dich ein Bier beim Treffen


Wäre es nur schon so weit...gerne


----------



## Boshard (2. Juni 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Pause nach 30 km. Bike top, Fahrer tod



30km und schon Platt?
bin am Samstag 43,6km gefahren 
Wäre gerne noch mehr gefahren wusste aber net wo ich noch lang kann


----------



## Willi777 (2. Juni 2014)

Jo. Bei mir kamen dann auch nochmal 11 dazu.  War schlecht angezogen und mein Arsch tat weh.


----------



## Boshard (2. Juni 2014)

Ja das Problem mit dem Popo Meter kenn ich.
Hab ich aber in den Griff bekommen

hier mit:


----------



## Willi777 (2. Juni 2014)

Ergon hatte ich. Das war der Tod. Der sqlab 611 active ist geil aber ich bin noch untrainiert


----------



## Boshard (2. Juni 2014)

bei mir past der Ergon SME3 Pro im M super 
Das AMS bekommt auch noch einen.


----------



## rosso19842 (4. Juni 2014)

Über das lange Wochenende unterwegs gewesen rund um den Ossiacher See in Kärnten!


----------



## beuze1 (6. Juni 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> unterwegs gewesen



*klasse Bilder, sportliche Begleitung *


*Ich war wieder unterwegs und genoss den zweifelhaften Luxus der Deutschen Bahn.*
*Überfüllte Gänge.*
*



*


*Und Chaos in der Sportabteilung*
*



*

 

*Da war klar, das es von München aus mit dem Bike zurück zu Bodensee geh.*
*



*

 

*Vorbei am Starnberger See
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 

*Ging es weiter*
*



*

 

*Zum Ammersee.*
*



*

 

*Bald schon war das erste Tagesziel erreicht.*
*



*

 

*Kloster Andechs*
*



*

 

*Wo Kirche und Bier im einklang sind.*
*



*

 

*Bier und Weißwurst, man kommt nicht dran vorbei.*
*



*

 

*So gestärkt kann es weitergehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 

*und es ging in tiefe Schluchten.*
*



*

 

*Herrliches Weglein hinunter zur Ammer.*
*



*

 

*



*

 

*Über baufällige Brücken*
*



*

 

*und beschwerliche Treppen*
*



*

 

*ging es durch eine fantastische Schlucht.*
*



*

 

*An deren Ende eine nette Überraschung wartete, die natürlich gern in Anspruch genommen wurde.*
*



*

 

*Danach ging es weiter*
*



*

 

*nach Lechbruck.*
*



*

 

*In der Feuersteinschlucht warteten schon die nächsten Aufgaben.*
*



*

 

*Auch diese Prüfung wurde klaglos gemeistert.*
*



*

 

*Und auf dem Holzweg,*
*



*

 

*ging's zurück, zur Sonne.*
*



*

 

*Blick zurück zum Lech.*
*



*

 

*Bier und Kirche, in perfekte Harmonie*
*



*

 

*Durch's grüne.*
*



*

 

*Bei einer schnellen abfahrt sehe ich im Augenwinkel dieses seltsames Gebilde..*
*



*

 

*Schöne Methode den Wald aufzuräumen*
*



*

 

*Bei Kempten gehts über die Iller.*
*



*

 

*Wohnen am Wasser.*
*



*

 

*Kempten, eine der ältesten Städte Deutschlands.*
*



*

 

*Doch ich muß weiter*
*



*

 

*



*

 

*



*

 

*nach Hause ist es noch weit.*
*



*

 

*Dann passiert es!*
*Von einem Augenblick zum anderen*
*



*

 

*seh ich mich vom Allgäuern Kampfstieren umzingelt und das im roten Trikot*
*



*

 

*Diese Bestien*
*



*

 

*sabbern jeden Tot.*
*



*

 

*Ich flüchte mich wieder in die höhe.*
*



*

 

*



*

 

*hoch über Weitnau*
*



*

 

*läst sich sogar kurz der höchste Berg Deutschlands sehen.*
*



*

 

*nach kleiner Rast*
*



*

 

*folgt ein kilometerlanger Singltrailtraum.*
*



*

 

*



*

 

*



*

 

*Need for Speed*
*



*

 

*auslaufen lassen, zur...*
*



*

 

*Mittagspause in der 400 jahr alten*
*



*

 

*Mahlzeit!*
*



*

 

*Schon fast zuhause*
*



*

 

*ein letzter Pfad*
*



*

 

*



*

 

*und die Tour endet mit einem leckeren Eiskaffee.*
*



*

 

*Tourlänge:241.3km / Aufstieg:4032m / Höchster Punkt:1100m*
*



*

 

* "Schön war's!"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (6. Juni 2014)

wow 

schöne tour


----------



## Speci007 (6. Juni 2014)

Super Tour Super Fotos Du hast mal wieder die "Abteilung" artgerecht genutzt


----------



## Zipfi1977 (7. Juni 2014)

Unfassbar, wie neidisch ich bin... Sehr geile Tour, tolle Bilder. Zumal ich mir mit meinem gebrochenem Arm nicht mal den A**** wischen kann. Geschweigedenn, was derartiges zu leisten. Mehr davon!


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2014)

Sehr sehr schöne Bilder  Wie lange ward ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juni 2014)

Sehr schöne Tour Beuze.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Juni 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Tourlänge:241.3km / Aufstieg:4032m / Höchster Punkt:1100m*
> 
> * "Schön war's!"*



Schön, Tagestour? 

Mein Stereo wird in der 5. Saison nochmal gut geknechtet 


NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Geschafft, zum ersten Mal (knapp) über 2.000m mit dem Bike.
> 
> *Obligatorisches Kreuzfoto*
> 
> ...


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juni 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Schön, Tagestour?


dazu gab es zuviele Biergärten..


```
Geschafft, zum ersten Mal (knapp) über 2.000m mit dem Bike
```
dache mir doch, das kenn ich.





.


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Juni 2014)

Sehr schöner Gipfel find ich, vor allem der Ausblick auf die Seen ist super.



beuze1 schrieb:


> dazu gab es zuviele Biergärten..



Hehe,


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. Juni 2014)

Rosso & beuze: Danke für die schönen Bilder! Durch den Hausbau komme ich momentan kaum zum biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (9. Juni 2014)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> ! Durch den Hausbau komme ich momentan kaum zum biken...



Du kommst doch zum treffen, wir könnten noch einen richtigen Mann gebrauchen,
der nach der Tour noch einen mit trinkt. Würde gerne mal wieder mit dir zusammen sitzen.
Und du könntest mal wieder 2 Tage biken!
Danach läuft es auf dem Bau gleich wieder besser!

.


----------



## beuze1 (14. Juni 2014)

*Ganz Deutschland hockt vor der klotze und schaut Fußball.
Ganz Deutschland??
Nein!!
Einer fährt, tag und Nacht!!*

*



*

*.*


----------



## rosso19842 (17. Juni 2014)

Am Samstag waren wir auf dem Wallberg unterwegs....mit schöner Sicht auf den Tegernsee.....53 KM ..2256 HM


----------



## rosso19842 (17. Juni 2014)

Am Sonntag sind nach Hinterriß gefahren um auf die falkenhütte zu Radeln......31KM....1355HM..!bin stolz auf meine Madam


----------



## ilovemyrocky (18. Juni 2014)

Tolle Bilder! Ich freu mich schon riesig auf unseren Urlaub im August. 3 Wochen Schliersee. Da ist der Tegernseen und Hinterriß nicht weit weg.


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juni 2014)

Nach einem eher sehr gemütlichen Feiertag sollte es heute ja auf eine 2500hm  Tour gehen, aber das Regenrisiko liegt heute mit 70%  viel zu hoch für die Allgäuer Hochalpen. Morgen oder Sonntag sieht die Sache mit 10%  schon deutlich besser aus! Da könnte es gut sein das Ich eine Camera mitnehme 

*gemütlicher Feiertag*





*an der Argen*





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (24. Juni 2014)

So letzte Woche auf dem kleinen Ahornboden unterwegs und jetzt am Wochenende auf dem Grossen!!


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Juni 2014)

....am Sonntag unterwegs am Thiersee und auf dem Sonnberg!!!


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Juni 2014)

....am Sonntag unterwegs am Thiersee und auf dem Sonnberg!!!





Anhang anzeigen 301284


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Juni 2014)

....am Sonntag unterwegs am Thiersee und auf dem Sonnberg!!!





Anhang anzeigen 301284


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> ....am Sonntag unterwegs am Thiersee und auf dem Sonnberg!!!




*Hallo rosso,
warst Du eigentlich am Sonntag unterwegs *



.


----------



## rosso19842 (25. Juni 2014)

hahahahha...gestern hat sich der laptop aufgehängt


----------



## hano! (25. Juni 2014)

Kenn ich,
seit der Forumsumstellung ist es echt ein graus mit dem laptop.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juni 2014)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hahahahha...gestern hat sich der laptop aufgehängt



*
Macht ja nix, wir sind ja unter uns.
Fototechnisch sind wir wohl die Letzten die, dass hier hochhalten.
Für wen auch immer* 

.


----------



## xerto (26. Juni 2014)

für mich..

danke


----------



## Falco (26. Juni 2014)

Das gute alte Analog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (26. Juni 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> *für mich..*



*na dann, nimm dass...*





```
"Sirrah73" Noch Besser ist es, wenn man sich hier noch kennt und sich zu Touren verabreden kann
```

*Mit mir will ja keiner/keine Fahren. Selbst meine treue Begleiterin fällt wegen Sturz und Bruch diverser Knochen aus.*
*Was soll's, zeiht man eben alleine los.*

*Morgens um 7 schon einige Höhenmeter gemacht.*
*




*

*das Weglein zeiht unbarmherzig den Berg hinauf.*
*



*

*Bei diesem Anblick musste ich zwangsläufig an Spuri denken*
*



*

*Vielleicht können die Tierchen Ihn hinterm Sofa vorlocken?*
*



*

*Der erste Anstieg ist geschafft und dieser Blick ins Tal der Lohn.*
*



*

*Doch nun beginnt der Spaß ja erst.*
*



*

*Kann ein schöner Tag werden*
*



*

*An mir solls nicht liegen.*
*



*

*Knochentrocken, da rollt das Bike.*
*



*

*Und bald kommt das erste Tagesziel in Sicht*
*



*

*2069m hoch, dauert noch etwas.*
*



*

*eine letzte Hürde,*
*



*

*dann steh ich alleine auf dem Gipfel!*
*



*

*und sauge die Landschaft in mich auf, gigantisch.*
*



*

*Nach der abfahrt*
*



*

*noch ein letzter Blick zurück auf den eben noch erklommenen Berg.*
*



*

*Zur rechten Zeit, eine Hütte. Selten schmeckte ein Apfelstrudel besser.*
*



*

*1 Stunde später liegt die Hütte schon wieder weit unter mit.*
*



*

*Nach den Joch auf 1970m*
*



*

*gehts am Hang weiter.*
*



*

*unterbrochen von kleineren Kletterreien*
*



*

*Erkämpfe ich mir*
*



*

*den nächsten Trail*
*



*

*Was soll man da sagen,*
*



*

*Fahrspaß pur.*
*



*

*Doch bevor ich zu übermütig werde,*
*



*

*kommt ein kleiner Quergang*
*



*

*Drahtversichert, kein Problem.*
*



*

*die Grenze ist erreicht*
*



*

*wenn auch fast nicht mehr zu erkennen*
*



*

*das eigentliche Ziel meiner Reise*
*



*

*rückt demnach näher.*
*



*

*Ziel! ein Bergsee wie aus dem Bilderbuch.*
*



*

*Was für ein Gefühl*
*



*

*angekommen zu sein.*
*



*

*Da schmeckt die Brotzeit.*
*



*

*Ich kann mich kaum sattsehen an diesem See.*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*Ich frage mich echt*
*



*

*geht's hinterm Horizont wirklich weiter?, wie Udo einst behauptet hat.*
*



*

*Die Antwort ist, es geht!! Auf 4km werden 900hm abgebaut. Unmöglich anzuhalten um ein Foto zu machen.*
*



*

*Danach noch flach ausrollen und einen wunderschönen Tag Revue passieren lassen*
*



*


beuze1


----------



## Yberion666 (26. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön! Klasse Bilder!
Wenn ich das sehe, wünsche ich mir auch solche Berge bei mir zu Hause.


----------



## --HANK-- (26. Juni 2014)

Absolut Top - super Bilder und die Gegend --> Top  Wo war das?


----------



## schu2000 (26. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder!!


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch noch da.... les aber grade nur mehr mit als sonst was 

Heute hat der Würfel mal wieder Freigang bekommen.
Werd mal sichten ob ein paar Bilder tauglich sind zum hochladen

Eines möchte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten....






Dieses Schild steht in Rheinau am Kraftwek


----------



## rosso19842 (26. Juni 2014)

@beuze....

Sehr Schöne Bilder!!! Wo war das? Wie findest du diese touren? Hab mir jetzt mal ein Garmin zugelegt aber komme damit echt noch nicht zurecht.du scheinst dich gut auszukennen?!?gerne auch PM...


----------



## barbarissima (27. Juni 2014)

@beuze1 
Mit diesem Tourbericht hast du dich selbst übertroffen


----------



## xerto (27. Juni 2014)

@beuze 

super

danke 

Alle für mich?


----------



## mathijsen (29. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Das gute alte Analog


Na, da gibt's nun wirklich bessere Bilder von mir und meinem Cube. Z.B. Das:




oder das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (30. Juni 2014)

Respekt Beuze, wie immer wirklich tolle Bilder

Würdest Du uns Details zu dieser Tour verraten? Länge, Höhenmeter, Zeit... ich habe nur den Schrecksee erkannt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. Juni 2014)

Maaaan Beuze, daß Beste hosch verpasst!
Am Schrecksee derfsch doch it de Bergschnittlauch aufm Butterbrot vergeasse, direkt do bei dr Halbinsel.
So a Jubiläum am weag isch schu a Traum, gell,  hihi.
Schöne Bilder hosch gmacht und an super Tag derwischt


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. Juli 2014)

Beuze


----------



## --nobbi-- (1. Juli 2014)

Hi Beuze, 
Top die Tour, kannst du mir die Daten zukommen lassen, gerne auch per PM?

Danke...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Juli 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder, ich glaub ich muss mal in die Karte schauen 



rosso19842 schrieb:


> @beuze....
> Wie findest du diese touren?



Meiner Meinung nach fängt es mit einem Blick in die Wanderkarte an, sofern man keine anderen Anhaltspunkte hat. Da kann man schon einige Sachen rauslesen. Im nächsten Schritt entsprechende Recherche im Netz (Foren, Tourenbeschreibungen, Videos, etc.) um zu schauen ob es passt. Dabei können für eine normale Tagestour schnell 1-2 Stunden oder mehr für die Planung anfallen, zumindest geht es mir so. Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist in meinen Augen, wie oft man in der betreffenden Gegend unterwegs ist. Vor Ort bekommt man logischerweise einen besseren und umfassenderen Einblick auch auf neue Alternativen als daheim, bspw. bei der Urlaubsvorbereitung. Letztendlich hängt es aber auch noch von der Fahrtechnik, Kondition usw. ab, ein bisschen Glück spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Juli 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, ich glaub ich muss mal in die Karte schauen
> 
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach fängt es mit einem Blick in die Wanderkarte an, sofern man keine anderen Anhaltspunkte hat. Da kann man schon einige Sachen rauslesen. Im nächsten Schritt entsprechende Recherche im Netz (Foren, Tourenbeschreibungen, Videos, etc.) um zu schauen ob es passt. Dabei können für eine normale Tagestour schnell 1-2 Stunden oder mehr für die Planung anfallen, zumindest geht es mir so. Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist in meinen Augen, wie oft man in der betreffenden Gegend unterwegs ist. Vor Ort bekommt man logischerweise einen besseren und umfassenderen Einblick auch auf neue Alternativen als daheim, bspw. bei der Urlaubsvorbereitung. Letztendlich hängt es aber auch noch von der Fahrtechnik, Kondition usw. ab, ein bisschen Glück spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle



Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist auch, wie stark ein Weg von Wanderern frequentiert wird, dann kann man sich meist sicher sein, daß der Weg nicht zu stark verblockt und meist fahrbar ist.
Sind schon öfter mit sog. Geheimpfaden auf die Nase gefallen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneakerzoom (5. Juli 2014)

Auf dem Weg zum Monte Altissimo am Gardasee





Weiter in den Nebelfeldern





Schneefelder am Gipfel





Den Lago immer fest im Blick bei der Abfahrt





Entschädigung pur!

Vg Max


----------



## beuze1 (5. Juli 2014)

sneakerzoom schrieb:


> Den Lago immer fest im Blick bei der Abfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sag emol, die schieben ja alle?

.


----------



## sneakerzoom (5. Juli 2014)

Ja das Teilstück war uns a bissl zu krass zu fahren (Fahrkönnen, Hardtails + leichte AM Bikes) Es war trotzdem mega!


----------



## beuze1 (5. Juli 2014)

sneakerzoom schrieb:


> Es war trotzdem mega!



nur das zählt, der Spaß..
und abends zufrieden ins Bett fallen.

.


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Juli 2014)

Endlich mal wieder schöne Bilder hier. Beuze, Deine sind echt megakrassgeil


----------



## beuze1 (6. Juli 2014)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder schöne Bilder hier.



Und das Schöne ist, so ein Tal hat ja zwei Seiten, wo man rauf biken kann. Aber diese Bilder
möchtet ihr jetzt sicher nicht sehen ...


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juli 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Und das Schöne ist, so ein Tal hat ja zwei Seiten, wo man rauf biken kann. Aber diese Bilder
> möchtet ihr jetzt sicher nicht sehen ...


Rein mit den Bildern! Ich will sehen, was ich verpasst habe


----------



## hano! (6. Juli 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Rein mit den Bildern!



Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juli 2014)

Hau rein die Bilder ! Die ersten waren ja schon endgeil :-D


----------



## beuze1 (6. Juli 2014)

*Die andere Seite des Tal's, oder wie man aus einem "Hach"  ein "Yaeh"  macht. *

*Freitagmorgen 8Uhr, ein erster Blick auf das Tagesziel.







Auf dieser schön gelegenen Hütte möchte ich zu Mittag essen.






Doch bevor es in die schroffe Bergwelt geht,






Erbitte ich erst noch kraft und ausdauer von ganz oben.






Dabei stellt mich dieses Schloss schon vor unlösbare aufgaben.






Allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz 






gewinne ich schnell an höhe.






Durch Saftiges grün,






Geht es stetig bergan.






das es nicht immer so leicht sein würde






war mir natürlich klar.






Aber was tut man nicht alles






für den Trail!








Jede mühe wert.






Ausblicke,






auf Hopfen und Wießensee bei Füssen.






Mächtig.






Atemberaubend.






Auch der weitere Wegverlauf verspricht Spaß






Flowtrail.






rum ums eck,












Dabei aber nie das eigentliche Ziel aus den Augen verlieren. wo ist die Hütte






An der Deutsch/Österreichischen Grenze.






Zieht sich ein Lindwurm zu einem breiten Berg. 






doch mein weg fürt nach oben,






Zur Hütte, zum Trinken, zum Essen.






bei diesem Ausblick






lass ich mir's schmecken.






Die Bergdohlen gehen heute leer aus






sie werdens verkraften..






Denn ich brauche alle Körner für die Abfahrt.












Es geht zügig dahin






und obwohl im unteren Bereich alles im Grünen ist






fliest der schweiß in strömen






Geschafft..., ausradeln..., Foto & Beuze gut unten angekommen.






a wahnsinn, wie gut der erst schluck immer wieder ist 



*


*s




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Juli 2014)

ewig schad, kein Bild an den Schlüsselstellen gemacht


----------



## Keeper1407 (7. Juli 2014)

Oh Beuze, wieder einmal super Bilder. Haldensee, Tannheimer Tal...Dort bin ich erst vor drei Wochen durchgeradelt - mit meinem Cube natürlich. An der Kapelle bin ich auch vorbei gekommen, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher wo genau das war. Könnte im Vilstal gewesen sein...

Übrigens... auf dem einen Bild sieht man den Hopfensee und einen Teil des Forggensees. Der Weißensee liegt viel zu nah am Berg, als dass man ihn von oben sehen könnte. Mit Deinen Bildern hast Du diese tolle Gegend toll festgehalten.


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juli 2014)

Ei, das Bier hast Du Dir aber auch verdient. Wahnsinns Bilder  

Gruß aus dem Taunus, auch von Tina


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. Juli 2014)

Oooooooooooooooooooooh Beuze sieht das gut aus 
Gibts von der Route auch eine Karte


----------



## sneakerzoom (8. Juli 2014)

Letztens in bella Italia!


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2014)

@beuze
Sauber  Bin gerade sehr neiderfüllt


----------



## rosso19842 (14. Juli 2014)

Vorletztes Wochenende in Saalbach/Hinterglemm gewesen....Bike and Beats


----------



## SaHo81 (17. Juli 2014)

Kappelbergtour Richtung Kernenturm... Raum Stuttgart...


----------



## Trust2k (17. Juli 2014)

Grüße vom Gardasee 



















Monte Baldo-->Sentiero 651--> Altissimo-->601 --> Sentiero 6 nach Navene. Einfach der Knaller.

Nochmal ein kleines Bonbon nach dem AlpenX von Sonthofen nach Riva. Aber das nächste Mal mit Hanzz und Protektoren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (18. Juli 2014)

Trust2k schrieb:


>



Klasse Bild, gefällt mir gut 

.


----------



## Trust2k (18. Juli 2014)

Dank dir


----------



## Willi777 (19. Juli 2014)

Im heimischen Wald


----------



## Boshard (20. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein Foto von Gestern 
Binn am Aben noch eine Kleine Runde mit dem Peloton Race gefahren 
39,23Km in 01:23:47Stunden mit Höhenmeter hoch 213 , runter 217


----------



## Ryo (20. Juli 2014)

Samstag 35°...alle Baggerseen zum bersten voll... da radeln wir doch in die Grotte und hängen die Füße in den Bach


----------



## edvfuzzi (5. August 2014)

schöne Grüße aus Lenggries vom Start unseres diesjährigen AlpenX nach Steinegg übers Timmelsjoch

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (6. August 2014)

Ein paar Bilder vom Alpencross....Garmisch-Riva...Leider hatten wir sehr viel schlechtes Wetter:-(.Uina Schlucht und Stilfser Joch konnten wir leider nicht machen. Trotzdem war es schön)) und den Rest holen wir an einem langen Wochenende nach;-)


----------



## Falco (9. August 2014)




----------



## mathijsen (9. August 2014)

Weniger Grün, dafür mehr Action...



Foto digital, Bike Analogue


----------



## beuze1 (14. August 2014)

*Cube-Treffen 2014*
*oder*
*los, fahr weiter Mann *

​*Wie seid ein paar Jahren üblich versammeln sich einige wenige Cubeianer im August zu einem kleinem Treffen.
Diesmal waren wir im Taunus zu Gast.






Freitagabend ist lecker Grillen angesagt.
Die Frage ist nur, 2 oder 3 Steaks für OIRAM ?







Fachgespräche werden natürlich auch geführt






Der Tisch ist gedeckt, man warten aufs Essen.






Der Abend wurde lang und am Lagerfeuer machten spaßige Geschichten die Runde.
Samstagmorgen, Ti.Na ist schon Startklar, Sirrah73 ringt schon jetzt nach Luft.






Fahrerlager






The Man in Black*




*

Vor der ersten Abfahrt galt es allerlei Protektoren anzulegen.






Das dauerte dann aber fast länger als der anschließende Downhill. 






Danach folgte der Sturm auf den Großen Feldberg, mit 880m ein echter Prüfstein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Karlsruher Kletergemsen.






OIRAM, farblich gut auf den heutigen Tag abgestimmt.






Zurück ging es über den Altkönig und einen echten Sahnetrail.






CubeAMS1970, im anflug,






der gerade weg ist der vermutlich Schnellste!






Sirrah73 mit anderer Linie.




















Ti.Na, taucht auf






The Man in Black, nimmt die Sache noch recht locker






und weiß noch nicht was im gleich den ganzen Schwung nimmt!






Plattfuß und alle weg 






Wir haben natürlich unten gewartet.






Ein schöner Tag fand den gebürenden abschluß am Abend bei einem genüsslichen Abendessen in Eppstein.

Die zweite Tour, CubeAMS1970, jagt die Meute vor sich her.






Lockere anreise






Doch "die Zwei" hatten einen fiesen Plan, LittleBoomer glaubt nicht richtig zu hören...20-25% steigung






Ich wußte das dieser Kerl noch was im Ärmel hat..






Bei dieser Steigung hauts sogar mich aus den Klickies.


















Nach einer kleinen Verschnaufpause wurde dann wieder in die Pedale getreten, als ob es kein morgen geben würde.






Bergzeitfahren auf dem Trail.






jeder hat zu kämpfen






und stürmt dem Gipfel entgegen














starke Leistung!!






alle kommen hoch,






nicht mehr weit












Der Berg empfing uns dann aber recht frostig und trübe






Ti.Na und CubeAMS1970 auf den letzten Metern zum Gipfel.






Jacken an






und sich auf eine sagenhafte Abfahrt freuen, bei der es einem wieder sehr schnell warm wurde.



*

*ENDE*

*



*​Ich bedanke mich bei allen die dabei waren für die 3 schönen tage, besonders bei Ti.Na & Sirah73 die uns wirklich ein paar Knaller Trails allererster Güte gezeigt haben in Ihrem Heimat Revier. Nicht zu vergessen die ausführlichen und detailverliebten Ausführungen von Jörg, über Taunus Liegebäume, Vulkanismus und Wunderkerzen. Auch wurde alles, was ich angeblich über Gletscher wusste, lügengestraft und ich seh die Welt jetzt mit anderen Augen.
Danke


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2014)

OhJeh das habe ich ja völlig verpeilt  Ich hatte mir irgendwie das Datum nicht notiert und so ist mir das mal wieder durch die Lappen gegangen 

Och Menno ............ Jetzt mache ich mir einen Knoten in mein Taschentuch, damit ich das nächstes Jahr nicht noch einmal verpasse 

Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass ich schon lange nocht mehr im forum war, und einige Bilder verpasst habe. Jetzt scheinen sich die Gerüchte ja zu bestätigen, es gab dem Fall einen Sommer in 2014  Nur nicht bei uns


----------



## nen (17. August 2014)

Huch, die Sonne im Appenzellerland, welch seltener Gast heuer


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. August 2014)

Hallo nen, lange nicht gesehen...


----------



## TrailsurferODW (23. August 2014)

Blick vom Beutelfels am Donnersbergmassiv auf die Nordseite des Pfälzerwaldes


----------



## Falco (23. August 2014)




----------



## Orby (23. August 2014)

Letztes Weekend Serfaus, diesmal Schlanders in Südtirol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (29. August 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## Orby (29. August 2014)

Auch das Heimatrevier Allgäu hat was zu bieten.
Leybachtobel. Asphalt hoch, danach flowiger Trail mit allen Facetten. Ein Shorty mit 11km aber der Trail ist es wert.


----------



## deathmetal (1. September 2014)

Heute zur Heidelberger Hütte bei "tollem" Herbstwetter.....


----------



## Zipfi1977 (2. September 2014)

WHAAAAT????


----------



## Dämon__ (2. September 2014)

Die weiße Scheisse könnt ihr behalten


----------



## Zipfi1977 (2. September 2014)

Aber Hallo. Muss im Oktober noch an den Lago. Nix da Schnee.


----------



## deathmetal (2. September 2014)

Am Lago is bestimmt auch besserr Wetter!


----------



## Boshard (2. September 2014)

Kleines Foto vom We


----------



## DanielW2 (2. September 2014)

Bodensee Rundfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (2. September 2014)

@DanielW2 falls Du oder ich mal einen Doppelgänger brauchen




Hier der aktuelle Helm seit letzten Donnerstag, damit es schwerer wird zu unterscheiden


----------



## rosso19842 (7. September 2014)

Kurztrip in die Dolomiten.....einfach nur der Wahnsinn!!


----------



## beuze1 (8. September 2014)

*Staubtrockene Trails,*





*lange nicht mehr gehabt.



*

*.*


----------



## Orby (8. September 2014)

Bei uns eigentlich auch trocken im Allgäu, nahe Schwarzer Grat.
Aber die Forstwirtschaft hat leider etwas die Wege ver......
Nachdem das Bike bergauf schön eingesaut war, habe ich gemerkt, dass es die falsche Abbiegung war
auf den Schlammweg.









Wer zum Bergsprint am Schwarzen Grat kommt, kann sich danach mit einer kurzen, netten aber weniger anspruchsvollen Abfahrt belohnen.














Wer bis zum Ende fährt, kommt direkt auf dem Gelände der Reha Klinik Überruh raus


----------



## beuze1 (9. September 2014)

*Bei der letzten Tour sind mir doch tatsächlich ein paar Teile abgefallen..*   


















deutliche (lauf) Spuren am Dämpfer,





und Gabel.






*Viel Cube in Motion fördert den Verschleiß. *


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. September 2014)

Schon neue teile bestellt? Meine Hone-Kurbel muss leider auch runter, an der äußeren Lagerflache ist sie eingelaufen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (10. September 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Schon neue teile bestellt?



Grüß Dich,
ich hatte (natürlich) alle benötigten Teile vorrätig, es muss ja weiter gehen.









.


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. September 2014)

Bling  
Dann noch eine schöne Restsaison...


----------



## n_mann (10. September 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Bike:



 

 



Brocken: 



Eckerstausee:


----------



## n_mann (10. September 2014)

Und er läuft und läuft.....


----------



## Orby (15. September 2014)

Runde am Sonntag bei klasse Wetter

Fritzz 27.5 vs. Stereo 29









Fazit nach ca. 60km und etwa 1.300-1.500 Hm.
Putzen müssen beide, nur der eine hat Muc-Off und Gartenschlauch der andere Gießkanne.

Der mit der Gießkanne bin leider ich


----------



## Orby (16. September 2014)

Kleine Feierabendrunde heute

Sonnige Aussichten




Man schont die Knochen





Der Brückenbau wird nicht gerade besser





Besser nur nach rechst kippen beim Umfallen


----------



## Yberion666 (16. September 2014)

Mein Cube und ich waren am Wochenende auch mal wieder in motion.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (19. September 2014)

Bad Salzdetfurth?

Hier mal ein paar von Gestern. Kreuth, Langenau, Bayr-Alm und dann Tragestrecke (Klettern) zur Gufferthütte, über Erzherzog-Johann zurücl nach Kreuth.


----------



## Yberion666 (19. September 2014)

Zipfi1977 schrieb:


> Bad Salzdetfurth?



Nein, P-Weg Marathon.
Wenn ich diese Bilder aus den Alpen sehe, dann möchte ich auch immer gerne in den Alpen wohnen.

Hier noch eins. Bergauf ging es nämlich auch.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (20. September 2014)

In Motion: Letzte Woche Gardasee, auf dem Weg zum Tremalzo... 






Links das Radon Bike meiner Frau, rechts mein Sting HPC






Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (20. September 2014)

Cubes in Motion im Allgäu. Fritzz 27.5 vs Stereo 29

Wetter und Wetterbericht wollten sich nicht synchronisieren, also Heimatrunde vor der Haustüre.





Wetter hat dann noch gehalten.





Ist natürlich toll wenn gerade die Kamera auspackst und dann zusiehst wie dein Bike in Zeitlupe von der Schwerkraft angezogen wird





Erst ein paar Hm damit später die neuen Bremsen auch mal richtig eingefahren werden. Originalzustand hat was vom Zahnarzt, die Geräuschentwicklung geht unter die Haut.
Die 203 Ice-Tec am VR war schon klasse. Wobei nun rundum Ice-Tec Scheiben mit Ice-Tec Bremsbelägen eine sehr guten Eindruck machen. Dazu noch etwas mehr Focus auf den richtigen Druckpunkt und besseren Einsatz der vorderen Bremse. Man lernt ja dazu mit den Km.

Da hitspo jedoch sein Fritzz sehr artgerecht bewegt, sollte ich die Finger eher von der Bremse lassen auf unserer Lieblingsabfahrt.





Wu... Wu.... Wur..... Wurz............ Ach schei.......... drauf.
Du da war gerade Wald

Positiv war auch die Überraschung beim ersten Wiegen des Bikes, bisher war und ist es mir weiterhin mir egal. Gewichtsfanatiker jetzt auf keinen Fall weiterlesen.
13,55 kg fahrfertig. Wobei der Hans Dampf demnächst in Trailstar vorne weitere 100gr bringen wird und auf Dauer ein Pacestar hinten weitere 100gr.
Da das Fritzz vermutlich noch mehr auf die Waage bringt, und hitspo heute schön gezeigt hat, dass damit trotzdem super Flug und Landeeigenschaften erzielt werden, ist es mir egal.
Wobei ich mehr auf dem Boden bleibe weiterhin. Denke hab die angebliche CC oder AM Auslegung schon genug Richtung AM/Enduro verlegt bzw. Arbeite kräftig mit jedem Km daran


----------



## hitspo (20. September 2014)

Sehr schöner Beitrag Der vollständigkeit halber wurden soeben 14,5 kg ermittelt inklusive Halterungen und ein wenig "Waldrückständen".


----------



## mmo2 (21. September 2014)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> In Motion: Letzte Woche Gardasee, auf dem Weg zum Tremalzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Trail hoch zum Tremalzo. hattet aber noch gutes Stück vor euch....


----------



## beuze1 (21. September 2014)

*.*

*So, wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs und haben sogar ein paar Fotos gemacht.*

*Das südliche Tor zum Bike-Paradies.*
*



*


*Gut verpackt, unsere 3 Bikes.*
*



*


*Da oben soll der Spaß beginnen*
*



*


*Die bekannte Tibet Hütte auf 2800m.*
*



*


*Da ich erst ohne Helm los bin,*
*



*


*ist Gertrud schon weit voraus*
*



*


*und erwartet die Jungs oben an der Garibaldi Hütte auf 2843 m ü. M.*
*



*


*Wohl eine der schönsten Passstraßen der Welt.*
*



*


*und der Beginn eines Traumtrails?*
*



*


*Lasst es uns herausfinden!*
*



*


*Der Sinkflug beginnt auf einem handtuchbreitem Supertrail.*
*



*


*und zaubert uns*
*



*


*ein lachen ins Gesicht*
*



*


*



*


*Kleine Menschen, in großartiger Natur*
*



*


*Andreas macht einen Fahrfehler..*
*



*


*und findet sich nach einem gelungenen Salto, neben dem Trail wieder..*
*



*


*Zum Glück nix weiter passiert und so kann er die Fahrt*
*



*


*weiterhin genießen..*
*



*


*Biken vor König Ortler 3905 m ü. M.*
*



*


*Bei manchem Geröllfeld allerdings,*
*



*


*war die Wegfindung doch mit einigen Schwierigkeiten verbunden *
*



*


*No Fall Zone*
*



*


*Die erste Hütte kommt in Sicht.*
*



*


*doch bis dahin kommen noch ein paar km Traumtrial..*
*



*



*



*



*Immer dahin schauen, wo mann/frau hin will *
*



*


*Mein Cube ist nicht "InMotion" sondern eher im weg.*
*



*


*An der Hütte genießen wir den Ausblick*
*



*


*Danach gehts zur Abwechslung mal bergauf*
*



*


*Gut trainiert eine leichte Übung*
*



*



*



*


*oben beginnt dann wieder ein Fahrschmaus*
*



*


*vom allerfeinsten.*
*



*


*der erst im Tal*
*



*


*Endet..*
*



*



*Vom Talgrund aus gehts dann am nächsten Morgen*
*



*


*1600hm bergauf*
*



*


*Hart*
*



*


*aber mit Aussicht.*
*



*


*Kennt jeder, der übern Reschen kommt. Kloster Marienberg*
*



*


*Der Aufstieg*
*



*


*zieht sich*
*



*


*und schon bald*
*



*


*ist das Ende des Weges*
*



*


*erreicht.*
*



*


*Zum eigentlichen Ziel ist es aber noch ein ganzes Stück*
*



*


*um genau zu sein 450 hm *
*



*


*Was hier noch idyllisch aussieht*
*



*



*



*


*Wird sich gleich ändern.*
*



*


*Ich hatte Gertrud versprochen, keine Tragestellen!!*
*



*


*Doch der Trail war so steil, das ich das Bike schon auf den Schultern hatte*
*



*


*als die beiden anderen noch schoben.*
*



*


*Mit einer gehörigen portion Frust&Wut im Bauch, zog Gertrud auf und davon.*
*



*


*Zum Glück hat der Wanderer Sie nicht angesprochen hat. *
*



*


*Wenn Blicke töten könnten..*
*



*


*hätte ich den Gipfel nicht Lebend erreicht.*
*



*


*Während wir wie nasse Handtücher am Berg hingen,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*gab es für Sie kein halten mehr.*
*



*


*So kommt es, das Andreas auf halber höhe schon Pause machten muß*
*



*


*Gertrud aber schon am Gipfel steht!!*
*



*


*Unfassbar stark  2342 m ü. M.*
*



*


*Nach einiger Zeit, waren aber alle da*
*



*



*



*


*Der Blick ins Tal*
*



*


*Erholung vor der Abfahrt*
*



*


*Lasst es Rollen*
*



*


*das haben wir uns verdient*
*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*


*gerade eben..*
*



*


*waren wir noch da oben.*
*



*



*Nachdem es mir am Abend gelungen war mit Cappuccino, Eiskaffee und mehreren Aperol Spritz, Gertrud wieder gnädig zu stimmen ...*
*überraschte ich Sie am Nächsten morgen gleich mal mit einem 1005 m hohem Anstieg *
*



*


*Andreas kann auch langsam auf Touren*
*



*


*wenigstens musste man das Bike nicht schultern.*
*



*


*Verdienter Lohn all der Mühe..*
*



*


*eine wirkliche Traumabfahrt mit reichlich 1000 hm abwärts.*
*



*



*



*


*Konzentration war durchaus angebracht*
*



*


*durch den Märchenwald*
*



*



*



*


*schnell*
*



*


*flowig*
*



*


*und ausgesetzt interessant*
*



*


*es läuft*
*



*


*und macht einfach nur Spaß*
*



*



*



*


*der Talboden kommt langsam in sicht*
*



*


*doch der Trail ist noch nicht zu Ende*
*



*


*und jeder hat sein Lachen wiedergefunden.*
*



*

*ein schöner abschluß..*
*



*


*..*


----------



## Zipfi1977 (21. September 2014)

Episch. Vielen Dank für die Bilder!!!!


----------



## Yberion666 (21. September 2014)

Schöne Fotos!
Da bekomme ich gleich Fernweh. Im Vinschgau kann man so schön biken. Nur leider von mir aus zu weit weg für ein verlängertes Wochenende.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (21. September 2014)

Toller Bericht- super schöne Bilder! Tolles Panoramaformat....


----------



## Orby (23. September 2014)

Klasse Wetter, aber die Tage so kurz zwischenzeitlich. Also ab zum Cube Händler über Mittag und schnell eine brauchbare Lampe organisiert und los geht`s.

Wieder ein paar Hm auf den Blender, der liegt auf 1.072m. Frische 8° und nicht ganz windstill. Panorama dafür ohne Ende.





Mal etwas mit der Kamera gespielt, nennt sich Miniatureffekt.





Noch schnell die Abfahrt und wieder rüber zu unserem Lieblingstrail und dort die Lampen ausgepackt.

Erster Check der Lampen. 
hitspo ist bereits mit einer Lupine piko 4 ausgestattet. Das Lichtbild und die gesamte Lampe mit 1.200 Lumen absolut top. Jedoch muss man bereit sein 200-300 € zu investieren.  
Mein freundlicher Cube-Händler vor Ort, hat mir einfach mal einen super interessanten "Testpreis" für die RFR Power Licht 850 gemacht. Regulärer VK 99 €. Mit 850 Lumen preislich nach meiner Meinung als Einsteiger interessant.
Hier leuchten natürlich beide Lampen.





Den unteren Bereich leuchtet hier noch die piko aus im Bild. Den Rest meine RFR 850.





Tour hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, meine erste Trailabfahrt mit Lampe und von meiner RFR 850 bin ich angetan. Wobei ich hinzufügen muss, ich habe nur 1 Stunde geladen, Ladedauer laut Anleitung ca. 7 Stunden.
Der Akku der piko ist kleiner und leichter, das Leuchtbild und die Helligkeit besser. Wer jedoch Preis-Leistung beachtet, kann sehr glücklich werden mit der RFR 850.
Zusätzlich hatte ich noch die Blackburn Flea 2.0 auf der Straße am Bike. Obwohl voll geladen hat diese schon nach 45 min stark rot geleuchtet nach dem Motto, nicht mehr lange. Die RFR trotz minimaler Ladung alles bestens.

Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage bringen


----------



## Orby (28. September 2014)

Jeder Allgäuer muss mal am Grünten gewesen sein. Angeblich, ich war es bisher nie da. Also ab aufs Bike.

Von Immenstadt geht es los. Da wollen wir hin.
Man beachte die Reifen von hitspo, 1,6 bar, so viel Luft habe ich in seinen Reifen noch nie gesehen. Mit Schlauch!




Der Anstieg hat es in sich




Und es wird nicht besser




Die Aussicht aber jetzt schon der Hammer.
Bis dahin kommen motivierende Kommentare von Wanderern: "Respekt"




Es geht weiter hoch




Hier sind die Kommentare schon anders: "Da wollt Ihr runter" oder "Wo wollt Ihr runter?"
Aber es geht ja noch weiter. Nur ohne Bike auf die Schultern nicht mehr.
Die Ketten die in die Steine eingeschlagen sind, sollten uns zu denken geben.




Endlich am Ziel




hitspo mit seiner Enduro. Die gehört da wohl mehr hin als mein 120mm Tourenfully





Vorfreude auf den hoffentlich flowigen und spannenden Trail




Endlich bergab nach Stunden nur hochwärts

Nur leider entpuppt sich der Trail als ruppiges, komplett verblocktes Steingeröll. Teilweise lebensgefährlich.
Die leichten Kurven sind an einem Abhang wo es 60m runter geht.
Die Steinplateaus sehen aus wie Rasierklingen, man will gleich den Ersatzschlauch auspacken bevor man drüberfährt.




Ein richtiger Flow kommt nicht auf.
Statt dessen umklammert man den Lenkergriff, es geht ums eigene Leben.




Dabei sind die einzelnen Passagen nicht unbedingt so übertrieben, jedoch so direkt ineinander bzw. aneinander gereiht, dass der kleinste Fehler mit Glück nur im Krankenhaus landet.
Und durch ewiges auf und ab vom Bike, kommst nicht wirklich in den Rhythmus.




Das lose Geröll hat uns fast den ganzen Weg nach unten begleitet. Lose und groß, darunter der Untergrund auch nicht besser. Man hat Angst eine Gerölllawine aus zu lösen.
Endlich auch Wurzeln, auf den letzten 100 Tiefenmetern,




Unser Fazit:
Es gibt bestimmt Liebhaber von sehr technisch anspruchsvollen Strecken.
Wir haben heute soviel Zeit neben dem Bike, bzw. dem Bike auf den Schultern verbracht, dass wir diese Tour nicht erneut probieren werden.

Aber wir Testen weiter.
Der Mittag in Immenstadt soll auch einen netten Trail haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (28. September 2014)

Das wichtigste habe ich vergessen


----------



## beuze1 (28. September 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> Jeder Allgäuer muss mal am Grünten gewesen sein.



Nun bin ich ja nicht direkt Allgäuer, aber den Grünten hatte ich schon auch auf dem Schirm. Bin bisher aber immer an anderen zielen hängen geblieben. Nach Deinem schönen Bericht der Tor-Tour bin ich jetzt ganz froh das ich den Grünten nicht angegangen bin. Nichts gegen steile Anstiege, Tragen & schinden, runterwärts sollte aber schon etwas Spaß dabei sein. Danke für den Bericht.

.


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. September 2014)

Der Grünten ist zu Fuss deutlich angenehmer...


----------



## EinsRakete (29. September 2014)

Dein Gesicht sagt aber was ganz Anderes.


----------



## beuze1 (29. September 2014)

genug vom Grünten..

*Nachdem mein alter Ornithologefreund Klaus aus der Pfalz angedeutet hat, das Radtraining wieder aufzunehmen, um höhere Ziele anzustreben als den lieben Vögeln, bei was auch immer zuzusehen, dachte ich mir,*
*ich melde uns gleich mal auf der dementsprechenden Hütte an.*
*Also, auf ans Werk.*

*der Tag beginnt allerdings recht nebulös.



*


* 
kaum das Auto abgestellt, wird es wesentlich besser, auch wenns noch recht frisch ist.



*


* 
Am Autoparkplatz hinten im Tal scheint schon die Sonne, während ich mich die noch im schatten liegende Wand hochkämpfe.



*


* 
auch andere Biker nutzen den den Spätsommertag



*


* 
Was für eine tolle Gegend



*


* 
über den Sattel



*


* 
erreiche ich in 1,5std. die herrlich gelegene Hütte.



*


* 
Meine alte Mühle hat mich wiedermal,



*


* 
Zuverlässig ans Ziel gebracht.



*


* 
Da schmeckt der Pfefferbeißer als Pausensnak



*


* 
Imposante Landschaft,



*


* 
und luftige Plätzchen



*


* 
Weiter geht die Reise über einen grünen Sattel zu einem



*


* 
hammer Trail, der wiederum



*


* 
in einen Pfeilschnellen flow-wiesen-Trail mündet



*


* 
und selbst als das umtriebige Dorf in sicht kommt



*


* 
bietet sich noch ein verspielter Wanderweg an, der vor der Eisdiele mündet.



*


*Der wohlverdiente Eisbecher hatte fast die Ausmaße des Hausberges.



*


* 
Nach einem weiterem anstieg, bog ich in den letzten Trail dieser Tour ein



*


* 
ein Traum



*


* 
der erst



*


* 
ganz unten



*


* 
im Hochtal zu ende war



*


* 
gemütliches ausrollen



*


* 

P.S
Bergdolen sind auch ganz nett




Klaus hau rein..*


----------



## stonele (29. September 2014)

Super! Bekommt man gerade Lust loszufahren.
Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (3. Oktober 2014)

Neuer Tag und vielleicht neues Glück. Immer noch auf der Suche nach chilligen und flowigen Trails im Allgäu.

Diesmal der Mittag in Immenstadt.

Beginnt wie immer erst mal knackig bergauf. Die Nebelschwaden die wir von unten sehen, erreichen wir nach 200 Hm.




Aber wie vermutet und erhofft lichtet es sich langsam





Wir werden erleuchtet auf dem Weg nach oben





Und wenige Hm weiter stehen wir bereits über der Nebeldecke





Die Aussicht herrlich





Wir radeln ein paar Meter weiter, am Bärenköpfle vorbei Richtung Steineberg.
Da der Weg hoch wieder nur von Tragepassagen geprägt ist, wir keine Chance sehen hier heil und lebendig runter zu fahren, brechen wir ab.
Richtung Gunzesried wollen wir eine Abfahrt suchen. Davor erst mal Pause. Und wieder herrlicher Ausblick.





Noch schnell etwas Bike-Posing





Im Hintergrund Steineberg den wir abgebrochen haben





Auch hitpso`s Fritzz. Seit kurzem mit XT-Bremse, die Formula aufgearbeitet. Sind sowieso nie so ganz Freunde geworden.





Noch der letzte Blick und dabei suchen wir bereits eine Abfahrt nicht auf Teer oder Schotter.





Tja, wir finden nichts was sich lohnt. Also wieder Hm am Bärenköpfle vorbei und die von vielen so gelobte Abfahrt vom Mittag runter.
Die ersten vielleicht 100 Tiefenmeter sind chillig und nett. Danach mal wieder nur Schieben bergab angesagt.





Kann mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen, mein 720 Lenker hat durchgepasst. Das Fritzz nicht 





Der Trail ist mit nassem Laub, feuchte Wurzeln und direkt daneben wieder ein Abhang, x-Meter fast freier Fall.





Das ganze entpuppt sich wieder als mehr Schieben als Fahren. Vermutlich im Sommer bei trockenen Bedingungen etwas besser, aber so, no way. Der untere Teil ist theoretisch chillig, aber ausgefahrene Furchen, dabei immer noch feucht. Durch das viele Schieben, wobei wir darauf achten mussten nicht selbst samt Bike bereits uns den Hals zu brechen, ist auch die Lust auf schwierige Passagen gering. Kein Flow.  
Wir haben einen Clip gefunden über vermutlich den Trail, denke aber nicht dass es mit heute vergleichbar ist. Der Clip ist von 2012.

So machen wir uns mal wieder nach dem Motto Try & Error auf den Heimweg Richtung Kempten. Nehmen noch schnell einen kurzen Pfad bei Sulzberg mit.





Fazit Mittag:
Entweder sind wir so schlecht als Biker, die anderen so gut, oder unsere Trails sind zwischenzeitlich so ausgewaschen die man uns empfiehlt, dass sie unfahrbar sind.
Vielleicht von allem etwas, wir haben uns aber geeinigt dass dieser Trail auf jeden Fall nach unserer Meinung mehr als S3 ist. Vielleicht ja die passende Ausrede für unser Ego  

So und morgen unser Heimtrail. Testen ja, aber erst mal Fahren.


----------



## Speci007 (4. Oktober 2014)

Lernt mal Radfahren, dann müsst Ihr nicht laufend über die super Trails jammern.


----------



## hitspo (4. Oktober 2014)

Kannst ja gern mal mitfahren


----------



## Orby (4. Oktober 2014)

So war die Vorstellung


Kommt die Szene bei 0:16 bekannt vor? Siehe letztes Bild 
Davor kein Video, wird wohl einen Grund haben. 
Aber was 4 Jahre ausmachen können, dort ist fast alles kahl, heute Dschungel. Und deutlich mehr ausgewaschen.

Wobei ich mich als Anfänger sehe, glaube also, dass man bestimmt etwas mehr Fahren kann auf dem Weg als ich. Ich lerne mit jedem Tiefenmeter  

Zum Glück hat heute Schwarzer Grat und Sonneck wieder etwas mehr Fahrerlebnis gebracht.
Also klare Empfehlung diesmal.


----------



## Maxed (4. Oktober 2014)

@Orby: Jungs, wechselt mal eure Reifen  Soweit ich das sehe sind das Nobby Nic? Kein Wunder das ihr da keinen Grip habt  Maxxis kaufen

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## hitspo (4. Oktober 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> @Orby: Jungs, wechselt mal eure Reifen  Soweit ich das sehe sind das Nobby Nic? Kein Wunder das ihr da keinen Grip habt  Maxxis kaufen



Ja gut, ist halt ein Tourenfully. Vorne kommt auch ein HD hin so wie ich das verstanden habe, die bei mir rundum montiert sind. Die Anstiege hier sind lang und steil da solls auch noch ein wenig rollen


----------



## Maxed (5. Oktober 2014)

"High Roller 2" am VR Ist auch auf meinem Tourenfully  Eig. muss eh nur der HR besser Rollen -> Ardent z.b. Bin da bis jetzt auch überall hochgekommen ohne zu sterben.

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Orby (5. Oktober 2014)

@Maxed Der Glaubenskrieg zum Thema Reifen füllt Seiten hier im Forum 
Aber ich gebe Dir auf jeden Fall uneingeschränkt recht, der Nobby ist für die Strecke und Jahreszeit sicherlich nicht die 1.Wahl.

Mit der Zeit optimiert man das Bike auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse. Die Bremsen waren es bereits und Thema Reifen steht an. Der HD in Trails mit Snake liegt bereits da für vorne, der Original Nobby ohne Snake kommt dann nach hinten. Dabei hält er doch länger als ich dachte, solange man damit nicht nur Schotter und Straße fährt.

Was steht so nett auf meinem Oberrohr: Cross Country. Mal sehen wie sehr man es Richtung Enduro verschieben kann  
Den Fahrer natürlich auch


----------



## Orby (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Sommerwetter muss man doch raus. Die Tage kurz, macht nichts. Es scheint Föhn zu herrschen. Um 20 Uhr noch 16 Grad auf 1.050m und im Herzen Sommer.

Der Mond wunderbar blutrot






Unglaublich wie man sich an der Dunkelheit und Einsamkeit erfreuen kann. Da stören schon die Lampen wenn man sie einschaltet. Bis dahin uphill ohne Lampen einfach entschleunigend, dem Alltag davonradelnd.









Trotz der hellen Lampen, im Trail ein gutes Training für Haltung auf dem Bike. Schärft die Sinne.

Nur die Weide mit den Kühen, durch die wir mussten, war uns im dunkeln nicht ganz geheuer


----------



## stonele (10. Oktober 2014)

In England unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (11. Oktober 2014)

Dank neuem Handy bin ich nicht mehr gezwungen meine DSLR mit zunehmen....

Daher gibts nun auch mal öfters Bilder von mir  (SELFI-Time )







Heute stand eigentlich nur ne gemütliche Runde durch den Wald rollen auf dem Programm.....
Hab immer noch Muskelkater vom Street-Workout und da morgen wieder Joggen ansteht, war Biken heute das richtige.

Weit bin ich jedoch nicht gekommen.....

Erst ging es etwas am Rhein entlang







dann wieder auf den Berg/Hügel..... und das Wetter wurde etwas besser  












weiter ging es dann in den Wald.... Dort hab ich dann durch Zufall viele leckere Pilze gefunden 











Nach dem Füllen des Rucksack stand dann eigentlich nur noch der direkte Weg nach Hause an..... um die Pilze zu verarbeiten


----------



## EinsRakete (16. Oktober 2014)

stonele schrieb:


> In England unterwegs:



Woooooooooooooooo genau?
Anhand des Bildes würde ich Südengland tippen.


----------



## stonele (16. Oktober 2014)

Ganz genau - Südengland. Zwischen Folkestone und Saint Mary's Bay. Es ist richtig schön, kilometerlang direkt am Meer entlang zu fahren. Und bei Bedarf geht es gleich ins Hinterland.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## mmo2 (24. Oktober 2014)

Heute Mittag, nach 2 Stunden Auffahrt, 985Höhenmetter und 15km


 
Müsste ja bekannt sein


----------



## Yberion666 (24. Oktober 2014)

Biken im Herbst kann auch schön sein. Ich kann leider nix aus den Alpen zeigen, aber das Sauerland hat auch schöne Ecken 

An der Oestertalsperre vorbei.





Auf den Sauerländer Höhenflug abgebogen





Und über die Nordhelle





Danach wurde mir langsam kalt und ich bekam Hunger. Also hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf Fotos machen und habe den Rest des Weges in Eile absolviert


----------



## hitspo (24. Oktober 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nix aus den Alpen zeigen



Da gibts momentan auch außer viel Weiß nicht zu zeigen
Zumindest nördlich des Alpenhauptkamms.

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Yberion666 (26. Oktober 2014)

Das ist dann wohl die Kehrseite der Medaille. Hier konnte man im letzten Winter die ganze Zeit fahren. Und sollte mal Schnee liegen, kann man auf breiten Forstwegen immer noch ganz gut fahren.


----------



## GlockeGT (29. Oktober 2014)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit







Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (29. Oktober 2014)

Da will man am liebsten gar nicht ankommen...


----------



## Rucksim (2. November 2014)

Nicht die beste Qualität, aber immerhin in Motion


----------



## mathijsen (3. November 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


>


Die Person rechts oben in der roten Jacke - fotografiert die dich oder schreit sie vor Schreck?


----------



## Rucksim (3. November 2014)

Nen Schrei hab ich nicht gehört, vermute also er hat fotografiert.


----------



## GlockeGT (22. November 2014)

Tief im miriquidi 







Gruß Glocke


----------



## beuze1 (22. November 2014)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Tief im miriquidi



*Schöne Perspektive* 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (23. November 2014)

Auf dem Weg von Oybin nach Dresden


----------



## GlockeGT (24. November 2014)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Malevil-Cup....


Gruß Glocke


----------



## Cuberia (25. November 2014)

Airtime in Wetter-Harkortberg.


----------



## LocoOno (29. November 2014)

POV am Ith


----------



## dasspice (30. November 2014)

Hallo,
endlich habe ich mein Cube ltd zusammengebaut. Ein paar Bilder von meiner Hausrunde.



Einblick in das Mittelrheintal. Links die Lahnmündung, rechts Schloss Stolzenfels.



Eigentlich wollte ich den Fernmeldeturm Koblenz fotografieren, aber der war wegen dem Wetter faktisch unsichtbar. Hier ein Foto aus wärmeren Tagen.



Hier sollte der Turm eigentlich zu sehen sein (Gesamthöhe 260m).



Ungemütlich.



Gipfelkreuz auf 382m Höhe, dahinter sollte eigentlich der Fernblick auf Koblenz, Neuwieder Becken, Westerwald sein; es gibt aber nur weisse Wand.



Die Grundmauern des Merkurtempel. Hier lief vor 2000 Jahren der Römerhighway Koblenz-Trier vorbei.



Denkmal für die Rittersturz-Konferenz, hier wurde 1948 die Gründung der Brd beschlossen.



Nachdem ich hier schon lange lese auch mal Bilder von mir. So und jetzt heisser Tee und heisse Dusche.
Gruss Oliver


----------



## beuze1 (30. November 2014)

dasspice schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier schon lange lese auch mal Bilder von mir.




Weiter so , hier ist eh zuviel ruhe eingekehrt,
nachdem sich so viele der alten Garde verabschiedet haben.

.


----------



## mathijsen (7. Dezember 2014)

*Ruhe brech*

Mal wieder eine Tour in heimischen Gefilden. Mit voller Kraft bergauf...




...und mit vollem Grip bergab 






dasspice schrieb:


> So und jetzt heisser Tee und heisse Dusche.
> Gruss Oliver


Oh ja. Besonders nach einer anstregenden Wintertour die drei schönsten Dinge: 1. Eine heiße Dusche, 2. eine große, warme Mahlzeit für den geschundenen Körper und 3. die miefenden und dreckigen Bike-Klamotten sauber und frisch aus der Waschmaschine zu holen.


----------



## EinsRakete (7. Dezember 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> *Ruhe brech*
> 
> Mal wieder eine Tour in heimischen Gefilden. Mit voller Kraft bergauf...
> 
> ...




Freie Wildbahn ist doch am schönsten. Mir wieviel Luftdruck fährst du? Darf nicht viel weniger werden, dann schlägt es durch das Vorderrad, aber ist auch fast die ungünstigste Belastung. Mehr wäre nur noch die Treppe in einer 90Grad Kurve.


----------



## mathijsen (7. Dezember 2014)

Dürften so 0,9 bar vorne und 1,3 hinten gewesen sein. Wiege aber auch nur 65kg und die Reifen haben verstärkte Seitenwände (EXO bzw. ProTection).


----------



## dasspice (7. Dezember 2014)

So ein Mist, da habe ich bei dem schönen Wetter extra die Kamera mitgenommen, nur um dann festzustellen das die Batterien leer sind. Grrrrrrr.
Trotzdem noch ein schönes Wochenende.
Gruss Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (7. Dezember 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Darf nicht viel weniger werden, dann schlägt es durch das Vorderrad, aber ist auch fast die ungünstigste Belastung.



Meinst du so hier? Passt zwar nicht hinein, ist aber wenigstens von der gleichen Tour.




Auch der Schlauch hat gehalten, fairer Weise muss man sagen das die Steinstufen sehr spitz waren und die Treppe schneller ist als die runden Holzstufen.

Damit ich hier nicht negativ auffalle, schnell noch ein Cube Bild zum Thema schönes Wetter, diesmal mit mehr Luftdruck


----------



## EinsRakete (7. Dezember 2014)

Schicki genau so meinte ich es, gutes Bild und im perfekten Moment ausgelöst!


----------



## LocoOno (8. Dezember 2014)

Mitten im nirgendwo aufm Süntel bei -5 Grad


----------



## Orby (8. Dezember 2014)

Mein Zähne hören nicht auf zu klappern bei den Bildern 
-5 autsch


----------



## Yberion666 (8. Dezember 2014)

Bei solchen Temperaturen bin ich einmal gefahren. Hände und Fuße wurden gar nicht erst warm. Das Gesicht hat geschmerzt und die Sturmhaube war vorm Mund zu Eis gefroren. Bei jeder Abfahrt habe ich gehofft, dass sie schnell vorbei ist, weil der Fahrtwind alles noch schlimmer gemacht hat. Aber ich schließe nicht aus, es wieder zu tun  Biker lernen ja bekanntlich nie aus den Schmerzen, die sie sich selbst antun


----------



## beuze1 (9. Dezember 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> Mein Zähne hören nicht auf zu klappern bei den Bildern
> -5 autsch





Yberion666 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Temperaturen bin ich einmal gefahren. Hände und Fuße wurden gar nicht erst warm. Das Gesicht hat geschmerzt und die Sturmhaube war vorm Mund zu Eis gefroren. Bei jeder Abfahrt habe ich gehofft, dass sie schnell vorbei ist, weil der Fahrtwind alles noch schlimmer gemacht hat.



*Was seit Ihr denn für Frostbeulen, bis 263,15° K - 260,15° K habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Die Ohren gut geschützt sind die ersten 5 min.
zugegebenermaßen noch etwas frisch, danach genieße ich die klaren Wintertage für ca.2-3 Std. Eine heiße Schokolade, wahlweise auch Glühwein zwischendurch macht aus der Wintertour jedes Mal ein tolles Erlebnis. *


Auch wenn ich nicht der allergrößte Winterfan bin, freu ich mich auch auf solche Frost-Touren 















.


----------



## schu2000 (9. Dezember 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Was seit Ihr denn für Frostbeulen, bis 263,15° K - 260,15° K habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme.*
> .



Klugscheißmodus: Temperaturen in Kelvin werden nicht in Grad angegeben


----------



## beuze1 (13. Dezember 2014)

*Samstag, 13.12.2014  13°!!

Was für klasse Wetter für eine Tour.





macht mächtig Laune





Fast schon wieder Frühling





Herrlich



*

*.*
* 


*


----------



## EinsRakete (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten,

heute vormittag mal ausgenutzt, dass die Fleischbestellung noch abgeholt werden musst. Gab es noch eine kleine Runde für das gute Gewissen.

Macht euch ruhige Feiertage.





[Quelle:http://www.kambodscha.don-kong.com]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeChristian (25. Dezember 2014)

Dank dem Christkindl kommt der Nachwuchs nicht zu kurz :-D

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle.


----------



## dasspice (4. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr für Euch alle!

Ich wollte nur gerade den Fernblick (Kühkopf) meiner Hausrunde nachreichen. Rechts vom Rhein ist der Westerwald, links vom Rhein (und Mosel) die Eifel und ich stehe gerade im Hunsrück. Der Taunus ist rechts hinter mir. Wer findet die Festung Ehrenbreitstein?


----------



## Keeper1407 (5. Januar 2015)

> Ich wollte nur gerade den Fernblick (Kühkopf) meiner Hausrunde nachreichen. Rechts vom Rhein ist der Westerwald, links vom Rhein (und Mosel) die Eifel und ich stehe gerade im Hunsrück. Der Taunus ist rechts hinter mir. Wer findet die Festung Ehrenbreitstein?



Die Festung liegt genau auf der anderen Rheinseite oberhalb vom meinem Canyon-Shop


----------



## Falco (5. Januar 2015)

*Cube in Motion*


----------



## naepster (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## Orby (13. Januar 2015)

So heute mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen noch den Hometrail erreicht.





Leider ist es bei uns im Allgäu nicht überall schneefrei.





Mal wieder was dazugelernt, Five Ten und Schnee/Eis, vor allem auf Holzbrücken,  machen aus einem Biker einen Pinguin 

Nur ein paar Wochen Pause und schon leidet die Muskulatur beim Trail bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (18. Januar 2015)

Schnee-Spaß im Zittauer Gebirge kurz vor Silvester.













Leider gab es seitdem nur Regen.


----------



## Falco (18. Januar 2015)

Wen es interessiert, zu den Bildern gibt es auch 7 Seiten Text 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tourenberichte-aus-sachsen-und-vogtland.497394/page-55#post-12602729


----------



## mathijsen (19. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen, zu erwähnen. Ist wärmstens zu empfehlen.


----------



## Suitemeister (19. Januar 2015)

nicht wirklich "in motion", aber dennoch...gestern das schöne wetter bei temperaturen zwischen 3 und 6°C mal genutzt und 'ne kleine waldrunde durch die dölauer heide in halle (saale) gedreht. das fällt dann wohl unter die viel zitierte "artgerechte haltung", die so ein sportgerät benötigt, auch - und vor allem - wenn es sonst zu 90% ein dasein als alltagsrad fristet...





#pseudohippesinstagrambild


----------



## dasspice (24. Januar 2015)

Endlich mal Schnee!

Es ist Jahre her, dass ich mit dem Cube im Schnee gefahren bin und hatte lange überlegt und bin dann doch raus. Das war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung. Das war toll. Ich hatte ganz vergessen wie leise es im Wald ist, wenn Schnee liegt, dazu noch dieses brutaldiffuse Licht.

Hier mein Cube LTD Black'n White Sondermodell.




Tolle Aussicht in das Mittelrheintal.




Danach natürlich: Heisse Dusche, heisser Kaffee, Rosinenbrötchen mit Erdbeermarmelade. Mmmh.
Gruss Oliver


----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2015)

*Frische Luft!*





.


----------



## Achtzig (7. Februar 2015)

Sag,  ist das echt gelber Schnee oder scheint das bloß so?


----------



## Achtzig (7. Februar 2015)

Und damit ich nicht bloß Blödsinn erzähl,  hier was zur Sache. Wer findet's Radl?


----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Sag,  ist das echt gelber Schnee oder scheint das bloß so?



Vermutlich Dreck vom Seitenstreifen u Salzmatsch vom Schneepflug.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (8. Februar 2015)

Kleine Winterausfahrt bei Super Sonnenschein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (15. Februar 2015)

Letzten Sonntag im Osterzgebirge bei eisiger Zugluft über zugewehte Hochwiesen gequält...


----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2015)

*Herrlicher montag Wintertag, wenn auch zu warm!!*
-3 wären mir lieber als die +3 heute





.


----------



## Biermille (17. Februar 2015)

Heute mal ein wenig an der Diemel entlang geradelt


----------



## Falco (17. Februar 2015)

Folge dem Licht


----------



## rosso19842 (20. Februar 2015)

Das schöne Wetter heut genutzt bei 12Grad!!


----------



## Suitemeister (24. Februar 2015)

kleine runde durch die dölauer heide am samstag.
race one 2014.


----------



## beuze1 (3. März 2015)

*man kann den Frühling schon fast reichen*





.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (6. März 2015)

nothing special, qualität ist ne hure sorry


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2015)

Sonne und keine Spikes mehr,
ich fahr so gern nach Beikers










.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naepster (7. März 2015)

In der Eifel schmilzt der Schnee endlich weg 

, zeit für ein Trainingsrunde.


----------



## beuze1 (7. März 2015)

naepster schrieb:


> zeit für ein Trainingsrunde.



100 km, in der Eifel, Respeckt 
vieviel HM waren das am Ende 

ich hatte heute Trainingsfrei 





.


----------



## naepster (7. März 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> 100 km, in der Eifel, Respeckt
> vieviel HM waren das am Ende
> 
> ich hatte heute Trainingsfrei .



ca 1200hm


----------



## Orby (8. März 2015)

Dachte lass mal die Ski heute sein und packe mal die Bikesachen aus nach 8 Wochen.

Naja, Spinning hält fit aber das Feeling auf dem Bike ist weg. Das Setup will auch nicht mehr irgendwie passen, obwohl davor gecheckt.

Der Schnee bei 10-12° Grad auch nicht griffig, weder bei den Hans Dampf noch den 5Ten Freeride Vxi 
Und MucOff dry lube ist wirklich nur geeignet wenn es trocken ist. Die Kette klingt nach 20km, davon bestimmt 2 km durch den Schnee geschoben, als würde sie sich gleich in 1000 Teile zerlegen 

Aber es macht Spaß, nur noch das Feeling muss wieder kommen, sonst ist es schade um den Federweg.

Kamera-Bike Fritzz 160 und ich dahinter mit dem SHPC 160 Race.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (9. März 2015)

Endlich ist auch das Sauerland unter 600 Meter schneefrei... Also los aufs Bike und die ersten Runden gedreht!
Morgen geht's weiter!


----------



## Zerzal (10. März 2015)

Mal ein klein wenig den Südhang unsicher gemacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biermille (11. März 2015)

Mal die Sonne genutzt und eine schöne Runde gedreht.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (11. März 2015)

Wir hatten vom trüben Wetter genug, es ging ab nach Finale: 4 Tage Sonne





Rollercoaster, Finale Ligure


EWS Stage 5





Madonna di Guardia, Finale Ligure


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (11. März 2015)

EWS Stage 5
Madonna di Guardia, Finale Ligure


----------



## mathijsen (11. März 2015)

Will ja nix sagen, aber ich glaube, dein Helm sitzt falsch, also zu weit nach hinten gekippt. Das kann richtig gefährlich werden.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (11. März 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Will ja nix sagen, aber ich glaube, dein Helm sitzt falsch, also zu weit nach hinten gekippt. Das kann richtig gefährlich werden.



Hast Recht, muss mir eh einen neuen kaufen.


----------



## mathijsen (12. März 2015)

Nun mit neuem blauen Akzent... Knieschoner


----------



## Thebike69 (12. März 2015)

ION's habe ich mit Schienbeinschutz. Wie zufrieden bist den mit den ION's, Mathijsen?


----------



## Die9o (14. März 2015)

Is das ein btwin-Rucksack Mathijsen???


----------



## mathijsen (14. März 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> ION's habe ich mit Schienbeinschutz. Wie zufrieden bist den mit den ION's, Mathijsen?


Sehr zufrieden, siehe diesen Post.



Die9o schrieb:


> Is das ein btwin-Rucksack Mathijsen???


Ja, ist der Trinkrucksack 500. Die Rezension vom 08.02.2015 ist von mir, da steht alles drin.


----------



## Die9o (15. März 2015)

Super. Dankeschön. Hab ihn auch seit gestern hier liegen und werd den gleich das erste mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (15. März 2015)

*Nicht gerade Malle...






aber ein feiner Schwäbischer Sandstrand allemal...*





.


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. März 2015)

Nachdem der Hausbau soweit abgeschlossen ist und auch der Schnee soweit verschwunden, habe ich mich endlich mal wieder aufs Radl geschwungen...


----------



## beuze1 (20. März 2015)

*Trotz Sofi, die Tage werden wieder länger





und die Hosen kürzer





da klettert es sich gleich leichter





immer noch ein zuverlässiger Begleiter





Blick zum nächsten Ziel





die Kappele über den Messehallen der Eurobike





ein Cube im Stangenwald 





doch doch, da steht eins 





.

*


----------



## Bocacanosa (21. März 2015)

Immer wieder schön Deine Bilder zu sehen. Danke!


----------



## Minimi800 (25. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt auch mein neues Stereo bewegt.


----------



## beuze1 (25. März 2015)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Nachdem der Hausbau soweit abgeschlossen ist



*Du weißt bescheid wegen Sauerland im Mai* 





.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (25. März 2015)

Am Montag ne schöne Feierabendrunde gedreht, bis knapp 19.00 Uhr geht noch ohne Licht.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (26. März 2015)

Lenne-Blade schrieb:


> Am Montag ne schöne Feierabendrunde gedreht, bis knapp 19.00 Uhr geht noch ohne Licht.
> Anhang anzeigen 372481



Hey tolles Foto!
Wo ist das? Bei Schmallenberg??


----------



## Lenne-Blade (27. März 2015)

Danke

Nennt sich Tiefenrother Höhe, ist zwischen Wilgersdorf ( NRW ) und Dillbrecht ( Hessen )

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (27. März 2015)

Okay danke,
Komme drauf weil diese übergroßen Bilderrahmen auch im Schmallenberger Sauerland überall stehen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Achtzig (27. März 2015)

Fast ein  Radl-Suchbild:


----------



## mathijsen (27. März 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Fast ein  Radl-Suchbild:



Wie ich erst gefühlte Minuten lang in der Höhle gesucht hab...


----------



## MTBing (27. März 2015)

Hahahaha, ich auch  

Das mit dem Bilderrahmen ist eine coole Idee


----------



## strohmi32 (10. April 2015)

Heute auch eine kleine Pfänderrunde gedreht


----------



## SuperSpeed (11. April 2015)

Braucht unbedingt noch einen leichteren Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonele (15. April 2015)

Oberschwaben - Bodenseetour mit dem Cube.


----------



## beuze1 (18. April 2015)

*Und immer lockt der Süden *
*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*









*



*


 
*



*



.


----------



## stonele (18. April 2015)

Super Bilder! Da bekommt man Lust gleich loszufahren. Wo warst du da?


----------



## Yberion666 (18. April 2015)

Sieht schwer nach Vinschgau aus.


----------



## Orby (19. April 2015)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Sieht schwer nach Vinschgau aus.



Das zweite von unten würde ich schwer auf Holy Hansen tippen.


----------



## beuze1 (19. April 2015)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Sieht schwer nach Vinschgau aus.







Orby schrieb:


> Das zweite von unten würde ich schwer auf Holy Hansen tippen.


----------



## Orby (19. April 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



Screenshot von einem Video was vor 2 Wochen entstanden ist


----------



## Orby (19. April 2015)

So hier mal die besagten bewegten Bilder zu unserem Osterweekend-Trip ins Vinschgau.

Auf dem Weg dorthin -4 Grad und Neuschnee, aber nach dem Reschenpass wurde es mit jedem Tiefenmeter besser.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (21. April 2015)

Heute ersten Salto Mortale übern Lenker meines Reaction GTC 29 gemacht.  Tiefstehende Sonne, voll Speed aufm Bergkamm am Weinberg, quergespannte Kette nicht gesehen bzw zu spät, kaum drin wumm Salto und nicht mehr das Cube, aber dessen Rider "in motion", aber auch nur kurz im Uhrzeigersinn, dann unsanfter Bodenkontakt aufm Schotterweg. Bike nahezu heil geblieben, Klamotten auch, ich zum Glück nur bissl Tapete ab, aber auch nicht dramatisch. Hätte übel ausgehen können. Die Kette glitt vom Vorderreifen hoch und wurde vom Kabel der Pushloc-Fernbedienung bis zu dne Spacern unterm Vorbau geleitet, dort war Endstation. Die haben paar Kampfspuren, der Rahmen blieb zum Glück heil, die Kabel haben es schön vom Steuerrohr abgeleitet, dafür Knick im Pushlockkabel und Funktion eher nicht mehr gegeben. Helm hat an einer Stelle kleine Delle in der Folie, war wohl Kontakt mit nem kleinen Stein. Habe heute zum ersten mal die neue Cube-Teamline-Trikot-/Hose-Kombi an, hätte nach dem ersten Ausritt schon im A.. sein können, hätte mir auch gestunken. Ohne Helm hätte dieses eine Steinchen auch aua machen können.  Barends haben noch paar Schrammen an der Spitze vorne abbekommen, mehr ist nicht passiert. 

Vorhin den Seilzug u Hülle für die Pushloc ersetzt, man is das 'n scheiß Gefummel, den Bowdenzug im so engen Radius da um die Ecke einzufädeln. Ging dann wohl nur, weil ich ihn vorne ein wenig gefettet hab. Irgendwie sch...ß Konstruktion. Weglassen kann mans auch nicht, weil die Dämpfereinheit dann blockiert ist, nur wenn der Zug unter Spannung steht ist sie offen. Naja, erledigt, Kiste muss wieder mal geputzt werden 
Also bleibt heil Leute, was natürlich auch für Eure Würfel gilt


----------



## beuze1 (22. April 2015)

*Cube After Motion*
​











.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (22. April 2015)




----------



## MTBing (28. April 2015)

Artgerechte Haltung


----------



## stonele (30. April 2015)

Unterwegs im Donautal.



Die letzten 40km so unterwegs. Die Luft hat gehalten - ich fahre mit Schlauch.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Mai 2015)

In Jena unterwegs


----------



## seven21 (8. Mai 2015)

Unterwegs im Allgäu mit Blick auf die Nagelfluhkette.


----------



## hitspo (8. Mai 2015)

Ist das Foto vom Hauchenberg?


----------



## seven21 (8. Mai 2015)

hitspo schrieb:


> Ist das Foto vom Hauchenberg?


Nein, von der Kugel


----------



## hitspo (8. Mai 2015)

seven21 schrieb:


> Nein, von der Kugel



Ah, ok, Danke


----------



## Team Slow Duck (14. Mai 2015)

Heute Tour nach Volkach an die Mainschleife gemacht, die hier zu sehen ist (Stückerl unterhalb Vogelsburg)











Dann Rast und Imbiss in Volkach. Von der Vogelsburg kommt man bergab in den Ortsteil Astheim, wo auch die als Museumsbahn im "Inselbetrieb" an Sonn- und Feiertagen im Sommer, ab Sep auch samstags fahrende Mainschleifenbahn von Seligenstadt kommend endet. Die frühere Brücke, die nach dem Krieg eigentlich als Behelfsbrücke errichtet wurde, durfte schon lange nicht mehr von der Bahn befahren werden, auch nicht von den Uerdinger Schienenbussen der Mainschleifenbahn. Somit war der Bahnhof in Volkach vom Schienenverkehr abgeschnitten. Die früheren Tanklager, die öfters von Güterzüge angefahren wurden, sind in Volkach einem Supermarktareal gewichen. Im Hintergrund ist die neue Brücke zu sehen, die vor wenigen Jahren errichtet wurde ...






... und vor allem nachts fotografisch interessanter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (18. Mai 2015)

*Dauerregen zum 1.Mai, dazu noch ein Bahnstreik, gut geplant ist halb gefahren.
So machten wir uns am 3.Mai bei immer noch sehr schlechten Wetterbedingungen mit dem Zug (5 x umsteigen) auf den Weg!
Passend zum Wetter holte ich mir dann noch zwischen 2 Zügen beim Umsteigen einen Platten, 
noch keinen Meter gefahren und schon ne Panne *

*Schön ausgeschlafen gings dann Mo. bei überraschend trockenem Wetter auf die 200km.*
*



*

*Andreas pumpt schon wie ein Maikäfer.*
*



*

*Aber es rollt besser als gedacht.*
*



*

*die 12 Apostel, *
*



*

*den 13 Apostel gibt es als Gasthof in Esslingen,*
*



*

*Bärenstark wie immer,*
*



*

*Gertrud,*
*



*

*Pause,*
*



*

*Essen,*
*



*

*und weiter geht's*
*



*

*Durch vorausschauende Planung habe ich wie immer die besten Hotels an der Strecke gebucht, mit im Zimmer integriertem Fitnessstudio.*
*



*

*Und fit sollte man/frau schon sein, wenn man sich auf meine Wegeplanung verlässt!!*
*



*



Zum Schluß noch etwas zum Nachdenken 
Unterwegs auf *„Deutschlands Schönstem Wanderweg 2012“*,






einem der* „Top Trails of Germany“*,






dem *„Altmühltal-Panoramaweg“*,





*Die Bilder wurden in der nähe vom Rosskopf gemacht, dieses Teilstück liegt im Naturschutzgebiet
und ist selbstverständlich mit einem Radfahrverboht belegt!! Wäre ja auch schade wenn der Premiumwanderweg von
fetten 2.35-2.4 MTB-Reifen zerpflügt würde.
Ich könnte kotzen*

.


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Mai 2015)

Das waren doch eindeutig diese neumodischen Fatbikes, die alles umgepflügt haben....


----------



## EinsRakete (19. Mai 2015)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das waren doch eindeutig diese neumodischen Fatbikes, die alles umgepflügt haben....



Ich schleppe immer Wale zurück ins Meer mit dem Bike, da sieht das ähnlich aus.

Tolle Bilder! 
DANKE


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Mai 2015)

Mal wieder rund um jena unterwegs gewesen. Wenig Wanderer, guter Boden und nicht zu warm. Am Ende 77km und 1700hm. Rennt wie sau das Stereo 160


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. Mai 2015)

Es ist schön nach Jahren der abstinenz zu sehen, dass der von mir gegründete Thread mittlerweile 3990 posts hat. So wie es aussieht gehöre ich ab Freitag wieder zu euch, nach einem kleinen Schlüsselbeinbruch mit dem AMS, dem Diebstahl meines AMS 125, einem kurzen Ausflug ins Trek lager und nunmehr einer Pause von garantiert 2,5-3 Jahren.... Zeit wirds, bis Freitag, dann hoffentlich mit einem 2010/2011er Reaction GTC SL

und an die Moderation: ich weiß gehört nicht so zwingend hierhin, aber ich verspreche Bilder nachzuliefern!


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Mai 2015)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> und an die Moderation: ich weiß gehört nicht so zwingend hierhin, aber ich verspreche Bilder nachzuliefern!


eeeeeasy...wenn man sowas schon im Vorfeld schreiben muss, dann ists wohl ein guter Grund, noch länger abstinent zu bleiben oder es überhaupt erst zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Mai 2015)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> eeeeeasy...wenn man sowas schon im Vorfeld schreiben muss, dann ists wohl ein guter Grund, noch länger abstinent zu bleiben oder es überhaupt erst zu werden.



als ich der bikewelt und auch dem Forum vorübergehend den Rücken zugewandt habe, musste man das wirklich, da hier ein bisschen strikter durchgegriffen wurde...


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Mai 2015)

Ja, hab auch in Erinnerung, dass hier einige etwas übereifrig sind...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Mai 2015)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ja, hab auch in Erinnerung, dass hier einige etwas übereifrig sind...


Das ist leider überall in diesem forum zu sehen...


----------



## tomistein (3. Juni 2015)

Unterwegs am Tegernsee, hatte vergessen dass es in den Tagen davor ein wenig feucht war ...


----------



## strohmi32 (5. Juni 2015)

Heute auch eine schöne tour gemacht. Von Immenstadt im Allgäu über den Illerdamm bis Oberstdorf, von dort entlang der Trettach bis nach Gersttruben und weiter zur Dietersbachalpe
Anschließend wieder zurück nach Oberstdorf und dann mit dem Zug wieder heim.


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juni 2015)

Gestern ne schöne Runde in den Sonnenuntergang.....








Im Hintergrund die Königin der Berge... Die Rigi


----------



## mathijsen (6. Juni 2015)

Wie geil ist das denn? Hast du den Alphornbläser zufällig getroffen?


----------



## Zerzal (6. Juni 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn? Hast du den Alphornbläser zufällig getroffen?


Ja.... Der stand oben aufm Hügel und Düdelte sich gemütlich einen ab während ich mir meine Protektoren anzog.....Genial


----------



## hitspo (7. Juni 2015)

Darf ich fragen wo genau das ist?


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juni 2015)

Klar. Im Stuckli, nix besonderes einer meiner Feierabend Hügel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (7. Juni 2015)

Ah, ok Danke.


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juni 2015)

Kennst du die Gegend?


----------



## hitspo (7. Juni 2015)

Nein, hab gedacht das wär eher bei mir in der Nähe Richtung Allgäu.


----------



## Zerzal (7. Juni 2015)

Achso.... Nene ist mitten in der schönen Schweiz....


----------



## mathijsen (22. Juni 2015)

Ruhig geworden hier... da bring ich doch gleich mal paar Bilder vom Jeschken und dem Zittauer Gebirge
Dem alten Analogue wird keine Alters-Teilzeit gegönnt. Es muss nach wie vor alles mitmachen.


----------



## Zerzal (22. Juni 2015)

Bist ja richtig net zu deinem Analog.... Richtig so 
Schöne Bilder


----------



## Maibauer (23. Juni 2015)

Bei uns gibt es leider nicht so schöne Ecken und nen Fotografen habe ich auch nicht dabei aber mal was von Meinem


----------



## n_mann (2. Juli 2015)

Yeah, thats my bike!!


----------



## n_mann (2. Juli 2015)

Mein Bike + ich beim Mai-Biwak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (3. Juli 2015)

n_mann schrieb:


> Mein Bike + ich beim Mai-Biwak
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401028 Anhang anzeigen 401051


Na dann.... Angenehm Nachtruhe.....


----------



## Achtzig (3. Juli 2015)

Und Du hast da echt von Mai bis grad gepennt? Dass nenn ich mal Frühjahresmüdigkeit ;-)


----------



## DarKXStaR (5. Juli 2015)

Kleine Runde am wunderschönen Wiehengebierge...


----------



## beuze1 (6. Juli 2015)

*Sonntagmorgen,*
*der erste Trail 6:00*
*









*
*weiter 6:30*
*



*

*ankunft am Bodensee 7:00*
*



*

*



*

*klamotten runter und rein 7.15*
*



*

*Frühstück 8:00*
*



*

*zurück 9:15 Weiswürste, Brezeln, eiskaltes (Radler) Bier*






*.*​


----------



## naepster (6. Juli 2015)

*Bunkertour 3.0 mit besichtigun de NS-Ordenburg Vogelsang*



Bunker oberhalb vom Rursee... einer von vielen.


 Prozente, Prozente,...950m mit 16% 



Millerntor von Vogelsang






Vogelsang mit See blick...



Sherman-Panzerkette



gesprengte Bunker


----------



## Iron-Mike (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich war heute Vormittag auch mal wieder unterwegs und habe den Deister bis zum Nordmannsturm erklommen.
Bietet schon einiges an Anstiegen der Deister 
Anbei drei Fotos von meinem GTC Reaction SL und mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (15. Juli 2015)

Ich hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder Fotos unterwegs gemacht...

Sonntags morgens mal die neuestens Trails in der Gegend unter die Lupe genommen:

Anhang anzeigen 404481


Weiter immer wei... ...STOPP, da ist doch was:

Anhang anzeigen 404485


Ah ja...
...die beiden sind wohl ausgebüxt. "Cousinchen" und "Mama Kuh" waren ganz nervös

Anhang anzeigen 404486
Anhang anzeigen 404487
"Du kommscht hier net durch"!

Anhang anzeigen 404489

Da die beiden es nicht mehr rein geschafft haben und jedes Mal abgehauen sind, wenn ich helfen wollte habe ich mal kurz telefoniert, damit die "Bullen die Kühe fangen" 

Anhang anzeigen 404490


Frühstückspause! Hier noch mit intaktem Hinterrad. Das sah einige Kilometer später anders aus (hab aber kein Foto davon gemacht)...

Auf nem Trail hab ich mit irgendwie nen ganz extremen Höhenschlag eingefangen. Der Rest der Tour war sehr sehr lustig zu fahren. War richtig schön durchgeschüttelt.

Anhang anzeigen 404491


Aussicht genießen

Anhang anzeigen 404492


Und damit jeder nachvollziehen kann, wo ich mich rumtreibe:

Anhang anzeigen 404495


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. Juli 2015)

So Jungs. Damit ihr alle wenigstens etwas an dem tollen roadtrip teilhaben könnt gibt's jetzt nen kleinen Bericht mit paar Bildern und meinen eindrücken vom Rad  
Eig war geplant: Spicak, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, leogang, Sella ronda und livigno. Da wir aber aufgrund meiner Mittelohrentzündung später los mussten hats am ende nur für spicak, Saalbach-Hinterglemm und leogang gereicht...  Nichtsdestotrotz trotzdem eine wunderschöne Zeit gewesen  
Zuerst 4 Stunden Fahrt von Thüringen nach spicak  








Campingplatz hatten wir zum Glück noch in Deutschland - Sicherheit geht vor   dort haben wir uns schön eingerichtet nachdem wir noch ein dreitagesticket für 41 Euro gekauft haben. 




Am selben Tag gings noch paar Runden in den Park welcher wirklich zu empfehlen ist. Es war nicht viel los. Auch am Wochenende nicht und die Strecken waren verhältnismäßig gut wie wir später am schlechten streckenzustand in leogang erfahren würden. 




Grade um Sprüngen zu üben ist der Park sehr gut geeignet. Dort haben wir sogar Ludwig Döhl vom Cube Action team getroffen  geht ganz schön ab der Typ 
That's me!  Schön eingesaut 




Abends würde typisch Thüringisch gegessen da wir nen Rost extra mit hatten  




Leider hatten wir in den ersten zwei Tagen ich glaube 7 Platten und über 10 Löcher. Also größtenteils durchschläge. Zumindest ich mit meinem Stereo und faltreifen. Kumpel mit downhiller und Drahtreifen im ganzen Urlaub ohne Platten. Bei mir waren alle Platten hinten. Als flickzeug und Schläuche erstmal alle waren und wir ziemlich genervt waren, kamen wir auf die glorreiche Idee den 7fach geflickten Schlauch in der Mitte längs aufzuschneiden und um den hinteren Schlauch drum zu legen. Seitdem hatte ich im Rest des Urlaubes nur noch einen Platten der wohl auch dem schlechten Zustand des Profils nach dem ganzen rumgehacke geschuldet war  
Weiter ging es nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Dort hatten wir zufälligerweise ein gutes drei Sterne Hotel gefunden. Es gab Frühstück und die Joker-card mit der man alle liften in Saalbach-Hinterglemm nutzen Kann für nur 25 Euro pro Nacht. Bei dem Angebot entschieden wir uns, dort gleich fünf Nächte zu bleiben, was ich als gute Entscheidung entpuppte  Blick vom Hotelzimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die trails in Saalbach-Hinterglemm sind größtenteils schön angelegt. Für alle könnensstufen was dabei. Blue line, pro line, und z line eher für Anfänger. Hackelbergtrail, Buchegg und x line eher für fortgeschrittene. 
Bahn von blue und pro line 




Inklusive bikewash




Gemütlich mit der Gondel. Für mich bisher Neuland aber ich habe es genossen  die Abfahrten waren anstrengend genug bei der Hitze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kühe auf der z line die auch ne Menge Kuhfladen verursachten die dann in der Gondel schön gestunken haben da sie sowohl an und als auch am Rad verteilt waren  




Tagsüber gab's aufgrund der Hitze meist was kühles  




Abends wurde selber gekocht..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oder es gab landestypisches essen 




Natürlich kamen mensch und Material bei etwas insgesamt 300 Abfahrtskilometern und etwas 35.000 Abfahrtskilometern nicht ungeschoren davon  













Die Bilder von den zahlreichen Kratzern und schürfwunden erspar ich euch  halbschale hat am ende trotzdem im ganzen Urlaub gereicht. Ich bin der Meinung dass es quatsch ist sich komplett einzupacken da man dadurch meist die Fahrweise noch riskanter gestaltet und somit wohl noch härter stürzt.. 
Wir waren nur ein Tag in leogang - zum Glück. Sehr ausgefahren. Überall bremswellen. Viel zu enge kurven. Einzig die Sprünge waren ganz gut gebaut. Das alles bei etwa 30 Euro für ein tagesticket. 
Da war Saalbach-Hinterglemm deutlich schöner vor allem für enduro Fahrer. Dort gab es auch haufen bremswellen aber man gewöhnt sich dran und wenn man mit viel Geschwindigkeit drüber brettert ist es halb so schlimm   
Blick vom hackelberg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die letzten 100hm zum hackelbergtrail muss man aus eigener Kraft bewältigen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber die Mühe lohnt sich. Man wird bei zügiger Fahrweise mit knapp 20min Abfahrt und 1000 Abfahrtskilometern belohnt :Bier:

Am letzten Tag war zufällig noch Benny Herold (deutscher dh und enduro Meister bei den masters), den wir von zu Hause kennen im selben Hotel. Mit dem sind wir noch ne runde am Abreisetag gedreht. Das war nochmal ein kleiner Höhepunkt mit nem Profi zu fahren. Richtig gut drauf der Typ und hat ein Riesen Spaß gemacht!   

Alles in allem hat sich das Stereo super geschlagen! In spicak und Saalbach-Hinterglemm ist ein enduro meistens ausreichend. Allerdings sollte man in Drahtreifen investieren sonst wird man Probleme mit Platten bekommen  meine Laufräder laufen nahezu komplett rund trotz einiger durchschläge sowohl vom Reifen als auch vom hinterbau. Reifen hinten komplett fertig aber das ist kein Wunder  magic Mary vorn hat sich super geschlagen - ich liebe diesen Reifen  ansonsten 4 paar Bremsbeläge drauf gegangen und halt paar Kratzer am Rahmen sowie ne kleine delle von nem Sturz an der rechten kettenstrebe. Aber nix wildes soweit  

Das wars erstmal  hoffe ich hab nix wichtiges vergessen und der Bericht hat euch gefallen


----------



## mathijsen (20. Juli 2015)

Und der Deckel des Ausgleichsbehälters hat noch dichtgehalten?


----------



## xerto (20. Juli 2015)

Schöner Bericht


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (20. Juli 2015)

Hey, gut beschriebener Bericht mit tollen Bildern! Neuer Reifen schon drauf?!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Juli 2015)

@mathijsen Deckel war noch relativ dicht weil da noch ne Platte drunter ist. Vorsichtshalber trotzdem nen neuen drauf  

@Sauerland-Guide noch nicht aber nen Rock razor ist schon bestellt


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juli 2015)

*Toller roadtrip, schön zu lesen und reichlich Bilder*

.​


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hier mal ein wenig "bewegte" Bilder von meinem AMS 150 im Lago-Einsatz...
Sind aber nicht "nur" Bikevideos zu sehen - viel Spaß!


----------



## Focussierer (14. August 2015)

Irgendwo in Meck-Pomm (AMS 120), dann am Ettelsberg (wieder AMS) und nochmal davor auch am Ettelsberg. (Stereo SLT: Amore! ;-))


----------



## Orby (25. August 2015)

Ein kleiner Tourbericht von mir aus Davos.
Eigentlich war es geplant, dass ich hier die gesamte Bahnentour etwas beschreiben kann, kam jedoch anders dazu später mehr.

Tour 1 Chörbschhorn




Start am Weissfluhjoch in 2663 m Höhe. Nach ca. 250 Tiefenmetern auf Schotter und später Geröll, folgt ein netter Weg entlang vom Hang.




Bis auf wenige Passagen bis hier hin alles sehr entspannt. Es folgt ein Weg vom Strelalpass zum Latschüelfurgga. Hier sollte man etwas aufpassen wo man ins Pedal tritt und wo nicht.
Meine Kurbel hat sich hier an einigen Stellen verewigt, irgendwo sind im gesamten auch 3 Pins geblieben.




Wie sich bereits links andeutet, kommen die ersten Höhenmeter mit Schiebepassagen.




Hier die letzten Höhenmeter Richtung Chörbsch Horn, man kann jedoch die letzten Höhenmeter sich sparen und unterhalb abkürzen. Im gesamten sind es sonst ca. 300 HM vom Start.




Blick nach oben zur Abfahrt Richtung Stafelälp. Laut Singeltrailmap (18,50 Franken, sehr zu empfehlen), Kategorie schwierig.
Fand es persönlich anspruchsvoll aber nicht zu schwierig. Enge Kurven ja, aber ohne Hinterradversetzen locker machbar. Nur wieder auf die Pedale bzw. Kurbel achten.




Blick nach unten, es folgen noch ein paar Tiefenmeter.




Hier im gesamten die Abfahrt. Rot ist Chörbsch Horn, der grüne Pfeil daneben die Abkürzung wo man sich paar Höhenmeter spart.

Das Bild ist entstanden beim Anrollen zur 2.Abfahrt Ringerhorn




Gemütlich 50 HM bis zu einem netten Wurzel und Schotter Trail. Laut Karten anspruchsvoll, persönlich fand ich ihn relativ leicht und unspektakulär.

Diese beiden Abfahrten bin ich alleine am ersten Tag gefahren und danach mit meinen BikeBuddy. Würde es aber persönlich nicht empfehlen alleine zu Fahren dazu gleich mehr.

Die 3.Abfahrt Wolfgangpass beginnt wieder beim Weissfluhjoch. Anfänglich Schotter und Kies. Danach ein längeres Geröllfeld. Und hier hat unfreiwillig die Tour das das Ende genommen.
Ob Fahrfehler oder Bremsversagen ist noch nicht endgültig geklärt. Jedoch erlitt mein BikeBuddy einen schweren Sturz im Geröllfeld auf ca. 2.400 m Höhe, mein Navi zeigte etwa 35 kmh an, er wird vermutlich um die 50 kmh gehabt haben.
Schlüsselbeinbruch, 9 Rippen und Verletzung der Lunge führten zum Abtransport bei vollem Bewusstsein mit dem Heli.

Danach haben wir die Abfahrt zu Ende bringen müssen, wobei der Trail unten als anspruchsvoll gekennzeichnet ist, nach meiner Meinung aber der schwierigste bis dahin.
Natürlich der falsche Trail für so einen Moment.

Paar Tipps und Meinungen von mir:
Eine klasse Runde hätte lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Es sind hochalpine Wanderwege, überall können Wanderer sein, aber alle waren freundlich.
Man sollte nicht alleine Fahren, bei unserem Sturz,waren in der ca. 1 Stunde 3 Wanderer im Umkreis von 300 m zu sehen. Nicht wie im Vinschgau wo es "Trail-Autobahnen" sind und alle paar Minuten ein Biker kommt.
Navi ist super sinnvoll, nicht nur für die Tour, die ist teilweise ausgeschildert. Die Koordinaten waren hilfreich und sinnvoll für den Heli.
Wir hatten zwei Tage geplant, und für fitte Hobby-Biker ist es trotzdem anspruchsvoll. An einem Tag schaffen es nur Hardcore-Racer.
Ich hatte 160mm, Freerider und Enduros sind dort sinnvoll und am meisten vertreten neben DH. Unter 140mm würde ich es nicht spaßig finden.
Die Heli-Crew waren super freundlich und nett (unser Buddy wurde sitzend transportiert, haben das Bike mitgenommen und uns gesagt wo wir es abholen können im Krankenhaus). Das gesamte Krankenhauspersonal freundlich, hilfreich, kompetent und unbürokratisch. Man wusste gleich man ist in guten Händen, wir konnten immer gleich direkt zu ihm egal ob Notaufnahme oder Überwachungsstation nach der OP am morgen.

Hoffe ein paar interessante Anregungen und Erfahrungen mitgeben zu können.
Da mein BikeBuddy und Freund auf dem Weg der Besserung ist, die sich aber noch ziehen wird, verfasse ich mal diese Zeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (25. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> einen schweren Sturz im Geröllfeld  er wird vermutlich um die 50 kmh gehabt haben.



mit 50 kmh durchs/ins Geröllfeld..


----------



## Orby (26. August 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mit 50 kmh durchs/ins Geröllfeld..



Zur Erklärung, ich fuhr als letzter und das Tempo habe ich später aus dem Garmin, ist ja immer +/- paar Meter. Die anderen waren eine Tick schneller, als mein BikeBuddy auf ein mal schlagartig am ersten vorbeischoß. Entweder komplett die Kontrolle verloren, oder hat die Hinterradbremse versagt. 

Laut dem dritten BikeBuddy, zeigt die Hinterbremse keine Wirkung nach dem Sturz, ist jedoch äußerlich kein Schaden erkennbar (XT mit Ice-Tec Belägen und 203/180). Deswegen rätseln wir so. Wollen das noch genauer uns mal die Tage anschauen bzw. anschauen lassen.

Man sollte dazu erwähnen, die ganze Tour ist eine schöne Dauerbelastung für die Bremsen, auf der zweiten Abfahrt hat bereits eine Bremse gestunken (vermutlich die Avid Bremse vom 3.Fahrer) und wir haben immer wieder kurze Pausen gemacht um die Handgelenke zu lockern. 
Kurz vor dem Sturz, hatten wir auf dem Schotterweg vor der Stelle auch knapp um die 52 km/h drauf. 
Natürlich hatten wir unser Material checken lassen vor der Tour und jeder Ersatzbremsbeläge dabei. Mein BikeBuddy und ich haben auch bereits den Druckpunkt korrigiert während der Tour. 

Wobei meine Guide R mit KoolStop organisch und XT Ice-Tec mit 203/180 nicht ansatzweise irgendeine Schwäche gezeigt hat. Mein gesamtes Bike (Stereo 160 SHPC Race) hat wirklich sehr gut funktioniert, gab keine Situation wo ich das Gefühl hatte es passt was nicht. 
Einzig das Muc Off Dry Lube Ceramic an der Kette, hat nicht mal den ersten Tag im trockenen die ca. 50 km gehalten. Da war der Trockenschmierstoff von Dynamic früher mit 120-150km besser. Wobei ich nun das Muc Off Wet Lube Ceramic nutze, was aber auch nicht so der hit ist.


----------



## schu2000 (26. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Einzig das Muc Off Dry Lube Ceramic an der Kette, hat nicht mal den ersten Tag im trockenen die ca. 50 km gehalten. Da war der Trockenschmierstoff von Dynamic früher mit 120-150km besser. Wobei ich nun das Muc Off Wet Lube Ceramic nutze, was aber auch nicht so der hit ist.



Hab schon von einigen mitbekommen, die verschiedenste Mittelchen zum Schmieren der Kette benutzen, dass sie fast bei jeder Tour nachschmieren müssen. Da kann ich die Kettenwixe empfehlen. Hält bei mir immer mindesten 4-5 Runden, egal unter welchen Bedingungen...

Gute Besserung Deinem Kumpel!


----------



## Zerzal (26. August 2015)

Also ich bin mit dem Motorex Wet Lube bis jetzt durchaus zufrieden.....

Vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche aber auch nicht so hoch.....


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. August 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Rot ist Chörbsch Horn, der grüne Pfeil daneben die Abkürzung wo man sich paar Höhenmeter spart.



Man spart sich dabei aber auch den Gipfel 

Schöner Bericht, die Schweiz hat mir bisher auch gut gefallen. Die Berge sind höher (als bspw. im Allgäu  ) und man kann auch mal mit Gondel/Bus schnell hoch, das hat auf jeden Fall was. Dafür sieht es mit den ganzen Liftanlagen teilweise ganz schön wüst aus. 
Bei uns (Laax/Flims) waren die Leute auch allesamt supernett. Da wurde beispielsweise die Bank nochmal geöffnet, obwohl bereits seit ein paar Minuten geschlossen, der Boden geputzt und wir ziemlich eingesaut waren. Beim Geld wechseln dann noch ein bisschen Small Talk zu den Trails...insgesamt hab ich mich in den paar Tagen dort als Biker sehr willkommen gefühlt. Wenn man dazu noch sieht, wie Biker dort unterstützt werden (z.B. offizielle Trailmaps), dann merkt man, dass die Schweizer es verstanden haben...

So ein Sturz ist natürlich großer Mist, vor allem in so einem Gelände. Ich war bis jetzt zweimal bei größeren Verletzungen dabei und kann nur empfehlen, sich ab und an mit 1. Hilfe Maßnahmen zu beschäftigen. Nicht nur um dem anderen zu helfen sondern auch um im Ernstfall nicht hilflos danebenstehen zu müssen.  Wisst ihr schon wie es mit den Kosten für den Einsatz aussieht? Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Black-Falcon (29. August 2015)

Kleine Tour durch Unterfranken...


----------



## Orby (29. August 2015)

Nachdem ich am Mittwoch schon fix und fertig auf dem Bike saß und ein paar KM gefahren war, hab ich die Tour abgebrochen.

Am Freitag musste ich dann wissen ob meine Birne wieder Biken kann. Der Besuch meines BikeBuddys im Krankenhaus in Davos am Donnerstag hat mir etwas geholfen.
Wie findet man besser raus ob es geht oder nicht, Bikepark. Entweder es zerlegt dich oder es geht.
Die erste Fahrt war noch sch........ Der Kopf wollte Linien etc suchen und der Luftdruck zu hoch.
Danach mit etwas angezogener Handbremse, in 3 Stunden dort nur 5 Biker gesehen, hab ich es dann doch geschafft den Kopf frei zu machen.


----------



## beuze1 (31. August 2015)

Nach dem diesjährigen Eurobike Besuch 



Spoiler: Eurobike-FAT



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-fatte-eurobike-2015-thread.759788/page-4#post-13192794


 war ich mir ja nicht mehr sicher, ob es ohne FATBIKE überhaupt noch sinn macht mit 3fach Kurbel und Original 600mm Lenker mit einem Bike aus 2008 auf Tour zu gehen, dazu noch unfahrbare 26 Zoll Räder.

Ich habs dann einfach gemacht





Schon bald kamm das Ziel in Sicht, der Höhenzug des Pfänder's





Dazwischen lagen aber noch etliche Brücken





und Tobel





Aussichtspunkt im Allgäu, oder Steuerverschwendung im grünen. Selten so unbequem gesessen, der Sitz ist Arsch glatt und der polierte Stein bietet keinen halt





Blick auf Scheidegg





schönes Kirchlein auf dem Weg nach Lindenberg





Nach 40km wieder gefunden 





mein verschwundener Tacho 





Insgesamt war das gestern bei 33° ein fragwürdiges Unternehmen, die Hitze hat mich ganz schön geschafft





Zudem bin ich dieses Jahr einfach nicht in Form





da hilft nicht mal die frische Milch aus dem Käseparadies Wigratzbad





.​


----------



## Orby (1. September 2015)

Am Sonntag haben @Zerzal und ich uns spontan zum Biken verabredet. Als Treffpunkt haben wir uns den Bikepark Brandertal ausgesucht.
http://www.bikepark-brandnertal.at/

Hier mal unsere Eindrücke




Mit dem Bike am Haken geht es mit der Seilbahn hoch. Die Bahn ist relativ langsam, Dauer ca. 10-15 min.





Man sieht beim hochfahren das Ende der roten Line (die obere) und der schwarzen Line (der untere Teil).





Ein Ausblick auf die rote Line. Ebenfalls sieht man am Lift zusätzlich Biketransportmöglichkeiten, die erhöhen die Kapazität.





Oben wird man sehr chillig begrüßt musikalisch , was natürlich verleitet sehr ausgelassen zu sein.





Wie soll man da ernst bleiben, wenn alle dort super freundlich und super chillig sind. Die gesamte Crew war einfach klasse sympathisch.





Unser Bikes 2 X Stereo 160 Race, HPA und SHPC beim Einstieg. Die blaue und rote Line teilen sich den Einstieg.





Die ersten Meter sind super flowig und ganz entspannt zum reinkommen auf der blauen und roten Line.





Ein Teil der blauen Line. Wir entscheiden uns aber nach 2 Fahrten für die rote. Wirkliche Unterschiede machen wir weniger aus, aber die blaue ist uns doch etwas zu unaufgeregt.





Hier die rote, die uns viel flowigen Spaß bereitet hat.





Hier die Sprünge die man vom Lift gesehen hat.





Einige Stellen kann man sich entscheiden wo und wie man Fahren möchte.

Unser Fazit: Ein toller Park für alle Könnerstufen. Man kommt viel zum Fahren da die rote und blaue Line nicht überanstrengen.
Es sind auch Teenager dort unterwegs. Grundsätzlich ist der Park wirklich familientauglich.
Theoretisch kann man alles mit einem HT fahren auf der blauen und roten Line.
Wir wollten noch die schwarze fahren (Chickenline), haben uns aus Zeitgründen jedoch dagegen entschieden.
Wir wollten einfach viel fahren und nicht besichtigen um bei der späteren Fahrt Spaß zu haben.

Das gesamte Team ist super freundlich und hilfreich, sind noch mal hoch obwohl unsere 4 Stunden Karte seit 10 min abgelaufen war, freundlich gefragt hat am Montag ein nettes Winken bewirkt.

Die Strecke in einem guten Zustand, einzig ein paar Bremswellen zum Ende der Saison, was aber weniger tragisch ist.

Auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (2. September 2015)

Wie @Orby bereits erwähnt hat, haben wir uns gestern im Bikepark Brandnertal getroffen um ordentlich Spass zu haben....
.....und den hatten wir auch...
Da Orby bereits alles wunderbar zusammengefast hat gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.... Ausserd vieleicht das er absolut recht hat und es ein toller Tag war der iwie viel zu schnell vorbei war...

Deshalb lass ich doch einfach noch ein paar Bilder sprechen......




Los geht's



Oben wird man nett empfangen...





 

 

 

 



Fazit: Sehr geiler Tag......Jeder Zeit wieder


----------



## beuze1 (14. September 2015)

Habe ich gestern den nieselregentag genutzt um Biken zu gehen 





Am Kanal wurde ich dann vom Regen eingeholt





und ich machte mich auf den Weg





zu VauDe
denn da steht man nicht nur Trocken





nein, die haben auch prima Regenjacken


----------



## talybont (1. Oktober 2015)

Cube baut nicht nur MTBs


----------



## mathijsen (6. Oktober 2015)

Nach Wochen der Bike-Abstinenz aufgrund der Fertigstellung der Masterarbeit nun mal wieder das alte Hardtail über die heimatlichen Trails gescheucht.
Fotos by @Falco


----------



## Orby (7. Oktober 2015)

@mathijsen  Das letzte Bild ist der Hammer. Ich weiß ja von anderen Bildern, dass mit wenig Druck zu Recht kommst, aber bei dem läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.


----------



## Falco (7. Oktober 2015)

Könnte auch eine exakt zur Reifenbreite passende Aussparung in der Holzplanke gewesen sein, die hier auf den Millimeter genau getroffen wurde 

Da die Fahrt ohne Unterbrechung weiter ging, nehme ich das das die Reifenwulst zumindest dick genug war um zu verhindern dass die Felge sich durch den Schlauch stanzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (7. Oktober 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Könnte auch eine exakt zur Reifenbreite passende Aussparung in der Holzplanke gewesen sein, die hier auf den Millimeter genau getroffen wurde
> 
> Da die Fahrt ohne Unterbrechung weiter ging, nehme ich das das die Reifenwulst zumindest dick genug war um zu verhindern dass die Felge sich durch den Schlauch stanzt.



Jetzt wollte ich gerade fragen, ob nach dem tollen Foto eine Pause eingelegt wurde...


----------



## mathijsen (7. Oktober 2015)

Diese Verformungsgeschichte hat es sogar in die Kandidatenauswahl für das Foto des Tages geschafft. 
Obwohl ich das zweite Bild besser finde.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Oktober 2015)

*Herbstzeit-Nebelzeit?
Ja, am Bodensee macht sich die Sonne rar, also in die Höhe.





die aussichten sind schon mal nicht schlecht





so geht es erst mal 15 km und 1220 hm nur bergauf





Nach einem schönem Hüttenaufenthalt, ging es dann auf einen 1000 hm Sinkflug





sage und schreibe 10 km am Stück





Bergab!





Ein Traumtrail





durch herrlichen Herbstwald.





der 10 m vor der Teerstraße jäh endet 





Großartig war's wieder *


----------



## Focussierer (26. Oktober 2015)

Eins habe ich auch noch. Mit dem Stereo am legendären Tempel aus dem Dschungelbuch...


----------



## beuze1 (29. Oktober 2015)

*Goldener Herbsttrail*





*bei der Lesebank*


----------



## SuperSpeed (1. November 2015)

Ein absoluter Traum


----------



## beuze1 (11. November 2015)

*Es riecht nach Winter..*


----------



## Zerzal (11. November 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Es riecht nach Winter..



Bei uns bis hoch hinaus keine Spur von Winter...... 




Edit: Wiso die Bildquali so bescheiden ist weiss ich auch ned.... Das Original ist tip top...


----------



## beuze1 (12. November 2015)

*Was für ein Herbst*

*




*
*Sonntag in aller frühe los





so ist man schon bei den ersten





auf der Alm










Danach kommt das Bike auf die Schulter
und ich folge den Wanderen 





Am Sattel schöner Blick nach Österreich





aber ich muss noch weiter hoch





bald schon hab ich mein erstes Ziel erreicht.





In der Sonne liegen und schauen...










Unten herrscht dichtes Gedränge auf den Parkplätzen und in den Gasthäusern





Mir winkt jedoch eine schöne Abfahrt und alle Wanderer die sich gerade noch über das Bike am Gipfel Kopfschüttelnd gewundert haben sind mehr als neidisch, denn die müssen den gleichen weg wieder abwärts zurück laufen





schöner Tobel





Läuft





und Zeit zu schauen





Immerhin halbseitig gesichert





der Trail bleibt spannend





bis zum Talgrund





kleine Rast an einer Vesperhütte, mein Thermometer zeigte 27c !!!
dann der zweite aufstieg des Tages





Da oben, knapp an der Baumgrenze soll sich ein Schmankerl verstecken





Der Schweiß fliest in strömen bei immer noch 24c





Und wieder wandert das Bike auf die Schulter





Einfach nur Sacksteil





Oben angekommen steige ich erschöpft in den Trail ein, vernichte im steilen Gelände eben mal 200hm nur um festzustellen das ich genau wieder am einstieg zur Tragestelle rauskomme  
Also das Bike nochmal geschultert und nochmal den ganzen Scheiß hoch 

Der richtige Einstieg liegt sage und schreibe 10 m weiter als den von mir zuerst genommenen.
Aber der Spaß lässt alle mühen schnell vergessen





Ein Sahnetrail allererster Güte zieht sich am Hang entlang





muss immer wieder halten um zu staunen





danach kann man's wieder laufen lassen











mehr oder...





weniger gekonnt.





Fazit:
schön wars *


----------



## beuze1 (14. November 2015)

*Der Sündenfall!!*

*Ich weiß eigentlich nicht wie mir das passieren konnte*





*hab mir auch gar nichts dabei gedacht





Es ist halt irgendwie geschehen





aber es war bestimmt keine Liebe dabei





Eher so ein Quickie





Ich kenn "es" doch gar nicht





Ich wollte ja auch zuerst nicht





Aber, wir haben's dann doch getan



*


*Wir werden uns nicht wiedersehen, aber
ich trau mich jetzt echt nicht in den Keller zum Cube, das merkt bestimmt was...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. November 2015)

Kettenfett soll Dich treffen..... Du Judas....
Aber immerhin fungierst Du als Solo Event im Fred hier.... Helm ab!
Da wird man (Cube) Dir verzeihen! 
Geh einfach leise in den Keller & mach so, als wenn nix war....alles wird gut!
PS: Starke Bilder.......!


----------



## beuze1 (19. November 2015)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Kettenfett soll Dich treffen..... Du Judas....



spuri....
Du lebst ja noch 
das freut mich!


----------



## wildermarkus (20. November 2015)

Hoffe du denkst an meine anfrage!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. November 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> spuri....Du lebst ja noch das freut mich!




Und mich erst..... 
Und es freut mich auch, dass es Dich freut! 
Bist Du doch hier eine feste Bank! 
Mit dem Querlesen dieses Freds hier der letzten Monate/Jahre braucht man ja fast nur einen einzigen Kaffee. 

Aber es wird wohl auch bei mir (vorerst) nur ein kurzes Lebenszeichen bleiben.
*
Reich(t)en Zeit + Lust doch wirklich fast nur noch für die alltäglichen kleinen Haus-Runden nach Feierabend!*


 

 

*Dazu kommt, dass es jetzt oft nur noch in die Dämmerung / Dunkelheit geht - bald nix mehr los mit Fotos!*


 

 

Wie Du siehst fahre ich noch immer den "Schwarzen" und den "Wilden" - Alteisen eben. Aber sie passen so gut zu mir! 
Ab heute wird es dann wohl auch Zeit für Wintersachen - bis dato hatten wir hier noch milde 10-15° C tagsüber..... 

 Tschüß & halte(t) die Ohren steif + Frohes Fest.....  
Spuri


----------



## beuze1 (22. November 2015)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mit dem Querlesen dieses Freds hier der letzten Monate/Jahre braucht man ja fast nur einen einzigen Kaffee.
> 
> Tschüß & halte(t) die Ohren steif + Frohes Fest.....
> Spuri



Ja hier ist es merklich ruhiger geworden, aber die alten Hasen sind jetzt in einer IG zusammengeschlossen. Haben 2013/14/15 unsere(Cube) treffen weiter gemacht. Waren bei Jörg&Tina zu Gast, dann im Hochsauerland bei OIRAM, zuletzt hier im Schwabenland bei mir..und es geht weiter.Schau mal wieder vorbei, gerne mit Bildern.


----------



## beuze1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*Winter, was für eine schöne Zeit





Auf einem meiner lieblings Trail's





ein Besuch beim Kappele muß schon sein





bevors mit Blich zu den Alpen wieder nach Hause geht





der Säntis in Abenddunst*





.​


----------



## rosso19842 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich verabschiede mich mal aus diesem Forum. Hab mein neues Spielzeug bekommen... Trotzdem euch allen noch viel Spaß


----------



## beuze1 (21. Dezember 2015)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich mal



*Viel Spaß , schönes Bike *


*Biken ist der neue Wintersport!! 





Eher schon zu Warm, ich hab heute einen Biker mit kurzem Beinkleid gesehen 





 Schwabenländle, Heimatländle *


----------



## talybont (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (3. Januar 2016)

Heute das warme wetter ausgenützt ...


----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2016)

*Vor dem Regen noch schnell raus 








*


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2016)

*Nein, kalt war es heute wirklich nicht...
könnte aber auch an den ganzen Steigungen gelegen haben.






Als ich oben war, hab ich jedenfalls schön gestrahlt






Die Hochfläche ist erreicht






fast schon Frühling






eben, fast



*


----------



## Vincy (18. März 2016)

*Cube Action Team On The Riviera*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-action-team-in-riviera-2016.html


----------



## beuze1 (4. April 2016)

*Ich war mal kurz weg



*

*wurde zeit



*

*mal wieder Trail's satt



*

*zu rocken



*

*



*

*über schmalste Stege



*

*gings in die Höhe



*

*dann viele km 



*

*bis zu meinem lieblings Gotteshaus



*

*wo eine Brotzeit immer gut kommt.



*

*



*

*zuverlässig wie immer..mein altes Cube



*

*wird ja auch geschont und immer wieder mal getragen



*

*bis mir fast die Birne platzt



*

*so, nun stimmt die Reihenfolge wieder.



*

*schnell weiter



*

*



*

*vor dem nächsten Abschnitt noch ein Gebet



*

*das die Wanderer nicht zu dick sind



*

*könnte sonst eng werden



*

*Herrlich



*

*geniesen und schauen



*

*und weiter gehts.



*

*Ein neuer Tag beginnt



*

*die letzten hm von 1400 am Stück!!



*

*danach beginnt eine Abfahrt 
die alles zu bieten hat



*

*



*

*



*

*was Mountainbiker lieben



*


*



*

*nach 600 tiefenmeter, erstmal Pause



*

*Nochmal Beistand holen, den es wird steil



*


*sehr steil



*


*



*

*nach 10km und 1370 tiefenmeter ist der Talboden erreicht und ich fix& fertig 



*

*schön war's *


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (4. April 2016)

Das ist mal ne richtig geile Fotostrecke!!
Super tolle Fotos, und die Trails - ein Traum! Wo ist das genau? Und du warst net alleine oder? Wenn ja haben die Fotos schon Mühe gekostet! Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (4. April 2016)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne richtig geile Fotostrecke!!
> Super tolle Fotos, und die Trails - ein Traum! Wo ist das genau? Und du warst net alleine oder? Wenn ja haben die Fotos schon Mühe gekostet! Daumen hoch!


Dito. Unterstütze jede Frage 

Hammer!


----------



## brösmeli (4. April 2016)

Super fotobericht!
Respekt vor der leistung!
Und erst der zusatzaufwand für kamera mit selbstauslösung einrichten. Wo ist das?


----------



## Orby (4. April 2016)

Klasse Bericht. 

Tippe auf Südtirol, wobei ich nicht wüsste welches Eck. Letztes Jahr habe ich es noch erkannt.


----------



## beuze1 (5. April 2016)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Und du warst net alleine oder?



*Mir wurde der Rummel einfach zuviel...




darum fahr ich seit vielen Jahren alleine.

*
Wie bei den meisten meiner Touren war ich wieder allein unterwegs, plane und fotografiere alles selber. Das geht mit einer relativ
billigen Kamera (100-150€) und etwas Übung ganz gut, außerdem schmerzt es nicht so wenn wieder mal eine abstürzt und in den Selbstzerstörungs-Modus schaltet.
Ein paar Fotos sind vom Vinschgauer/Zugtrail, die Hochtouren in der Gegend von Meran.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. April 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...außerdem schmerzt es nicht so wenn wieder mal eine abstürzt und in den Selbstzerstörungs-Modus schaltet.



 ..und glaubt mir, darin hat der beuze Erfahrung....


Was soll ich sagen - wieder einmal ein Bild-Bericht - der alle Erwartungen erfüllt - sogar übertrifft! 

Tolle Tour - Herrliche Story - 1a Bilder....und ja, es scheint endlich wieder Bike-Saison allerorten! 

Heute ging es auch mal früh am Nachmittag nach Hause - so war eine Tour entlang der Oder drin - endlich mal nicht nur die kleine Pflicht-/bzw. Haus-Runde. Natur kann so schön sein.....ich hoffe nun natürlich auf mehr!

Wünsche daher Allen hier eine Schrott-freie + Knochen-schonende Saison.


----------



## Zerzal (5. April 2016)

spurhalter schrieb:


> d ja, es scheint endlich wieder Bike-Saison allerorten!


? Kann man mir erklären was eine Saison ist??! Kenn ich nicht? 


Ja es war doch ruhig im Cube Forum in den letzten paar Monaten..... Scheinen alles Schön-warm-wetter-Fahrer zu sein... Oder eben wei....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. April 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ..... Scheinen alles Schön-warm-wetter-Fahrer zu sein... Oder eben wei....



Ganz schön gewagte These.....

Ich würde tippen, es fahren reichlich Cubler ganzjährig..... nur wer will schon im Winter Stoppies samt der Klamotten Nummer, Handschuhe usw. nur wegen der Knipse machen...
Bis auf herrliche schneebedeckte Gipfel hält sich die attraktive Motiv Auswahl so grau in grau wie in diesem Winter doch auch sehr in Grenzen....von der langanhaltenden Dunkelheit mal ganz abgesehen.

Ach ja, zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage, Saison ist doch meines Wissens vom 01.04. bis zum 31.03. des Folgejahres......
Insofern , noch mal einen guten Start.


----------



## Zerzal (5. April 2016)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ach ja, zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage, Saison ist doch meines Wissens vom 01.04. bis zum 31.03. des Folgejahres......



Ach so..... Na ich mach das hald von 1.1-31.12

Zu meiner These..... Selbstverständlich war das ein nicht so ganz ernst gemeinter Spruch.... 
Hast dich hoffentlich nicht auf den Slips getreten gefühlt.....

Auch die einen guten Start in eine unfallfreie und tolle Saison....


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. April 2016)

Hey Beuze: Goile Bilder :-D Super !!! 

Spuri :-D  Dich habe ich irgendwie lange nicht mehr gesehen ... gelesen ...


----------



## xerto (7. April 2016)

Spur lebt noch 
Und fährt noch Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (14. April 2016)

Spaß auf dem ellenlangen Downhill-Trail am Hohen Schneeberg (Děčínský Sněžník) _by @Falco_



Das Foto steht übrigens zur Wahl als Foto des Tages, darf also gerne geliked werden.


----------



## SuperSpeed (15. April 2016)

still loving it


----------



## Maibauer (16. April 2016)

Erste kleinere Tour dieses Jahr...
Mal die kleine mit genommen um zu schauen ob sie es mit 18 Monate schon schafft .
Sie fand es toll.... Zumindest bis ca 15 km dann wurde sie langsamer
Wobei sie dann glaube schon min 20 km gerannt war


----------



## beuze1 (8. Mai 2016)

Neulich bekam ich von einer befreundeten Bergziege einen Tipp, für eine Tour ins grüne





also machte ich mich auf den beschwerlichen weg





über sanfte Hügel,





dürch grüne Täler





ging es zu einem Panorama-Stein





weiter durch den unglaublich grünen Dschungel




















Im Talgrund





Dann wurde es gefährlich















Der Blick von oben, weite Täler ohne Teerstraßen!!





Spannende abfahrt...40.000 Jahre zürück....





zum hohlen Stein.




















Wo das älteste figürliche Kunstwerk der Welt gefunden wurde.





_es ging weiter, immer schön hoch und runter



_







Einfach beeindruckend schön





die schwäbische Alb





Auch wenn ich mir 2 km vor dem Ende noch einen Platten eingefangen hab





Großartige Tour...
danke BergZiege


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Mai 2016)

*Beuze hat uns einmal mehr herrlich an (s)einer Tour teilhaben lassen.....*
*aber selber in die Pedale treten kann ja auch Spaß machen. *
*Zumindest wenn das Wetter & die Tour gut zusammen passen.*

*Neulich war es bei mir wieder einmal so - *
*und es ging unter anderem an der sog. "Diplomatentreppe in Reitwein" vorbei.*



*Hinten zu sehen ist der sogenannte "Reitweiner Sporn" *



*Raps soweit das Auge reicht - hinten links noch der Sporn - 
sonst Blickrichtung Ortschaft Reitwein*



*Natur pur - die Oderwiesen - hier direkt bei Lebus*




*Mal sehen, wann es mal wieder passt - bis dahin ... 
Geschichtlich Interessierte können gern mal unter "Reitweiner Sporn" und "Diplomatentreppe Reitwein" nachschlagen....*


----------



## beuze1 (17. Mai 2016)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Neulich war es bei mir wieder einmal so - *
> *.*



Schöne Tour Spuri, freut mich das du wieder am Biken bist.
Nach dem Schneesturm gestern, wars heute schon wieder trocken und warm....
nix wie raus!!


----------



## talybont (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## beuze1 (29. Mai 2016)

*Es war mal wieder an der Zeit, eine schöne Tour zu machen





wo ich doch gerade in der schönen Eifel war.





Blick auf Wittlich... und ja, es ist wieder einmal kein Cube.





sondern das Bike meines Gastgebers und Freund Klaus. 





Hier sollte eigentlich ein weg sein...war aber nicht 





Nach einer Flussdurchquerung zu Fuß





konnte ich meine Fahrt auf dem Track weiterführen





Abtei Himmerod















Nach einer Pause mit lecker Eiskaffee ging es bald in die verdiente Abfahrt





ein Kilometer langer Flowtrail





machte richtig Laune 





und ging nahtlos in das nächste highlight über





grüne Hölle





Genial 





am Ende bei der alte Mühle.





Schweinchen unter sich





Klaus wird sich freuen   



*


*.


*


----------



## linzinator (30. Mai 2016)

Schöne Bilder 



beuze1 schrieb:


> Schweinchen unter sich



bei dem Schweinchen waren wir letzten Donnerstag auch 
Steht vor dem Rathaus in Wittlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasspice (10. Juli 2016)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs, mit Cube und Kamera (fahre oft 28" ATB und ohne Kamera).

Die Rot Weiss Hütte markiert den höchsten Punkt der Hasenberg Laufrunde:




An der Kaiserin Augusta Hütte.




Kaum fährt man schöne, neue Wege findet man schöne, neue Hütten.




Und die Aussicht von der Hütte Rheintalblick.




Der Königsstuhl /Rhens.




Sonniges Rheintal mit Marksburg.




Wieder zurück mit Festung Ehrenbreitstein (ganz klein).




Gruss Heino


----------



## beuze1 (10. Juli 2016)

dasspice schrieb:


> Die Rot Weiss Hütte markiert den höchsten Punkt der Hasenberg Laufrunde:



Finde die Hütte


----------



## dasspice (10. Juli 2016)

Das dunkle Rechteck in der Bildmitte.


----------



## Iron-Mike (17. Juli 2016)

Gestern im Rahmen meiner Tour mit meinem Stereo nen Abstecher zu den Schlössern Neuschwanstein und Hohenschwangau gemacht.

Neben den zwei Königsschlössern waren dort noch ca. 6000 Asiaten die neben Fotografieren mit und ohne Selfie Stick auch noch Pokemon Go gespielt haben.
War wie in einem Ameisenhaufen, kaum ein durchkommen. 

Allerdings waren die Shimano Komponenten an meinem Bike neben den Schlössern die meist fotografierten Objekte


----------



## Black-Falcon (17. Juli 2016)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Gestern im Rahmen meiner Tour mit meinem Stereo nen Abstecher zu den Schlössern Neuschwanstein und Hohenschwangau gemacht.


Fährst du Pedale mit integrierter Klick-Funktion? Andernfalls würde ich über Flats nachdenken. Die Standard-Pedale sind nur für den Weg vom Shop nach Hause geeignet... 


Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Neben den zwei Königsschlössern waren dort noch ca. 6000 Asiaten die neben Fotografieren mit und ohne Selfie Stick auch noch Pokemon Go gespielt haben.
> War wie in einem Ameisenhaufen, kaum ein durchkommen.
> *Allerdings waren die Shimano Komponenten an meinem Bike neben den Schlössern die meist fotografierten Objekte*


Genial! 
Das kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen.


----------



## Iron-Mike (17. Juli 2016)

Hi Black Falcon.
Habe die Pedale extra an das Stereo gemacht.
Eine Seite ist Klickpedal und die andere Flatpedal.
Damit ich während des Fahrens bei wechselnden Strecken/Bedingungen schnell mal wechseln kann.
Komme damit ganz gut zurecht.

Bei meinem Reaction GTC SL habe ich dann XT Pedale mit beidseitigen Klicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (17. Juli 2016)

*Sonntag,
es kann nicht immer Sonntag sein...*

Der Tag begann eigentlich ganz gut,






es war um 8 schon so warm das die Jacke weg konnte.






Erstes Ziel, der Rapunzelturm.






Immer noch ein treuer Begleiter, mein Cube AMS 125 aus 2008






Doch dann begann die Unglücksserie mit einem Abflug bei der abfahrt..(keine Bilder)
Danach hab ich den wahrscheinlich einzigen rostigen Nagel im Großraum Wangen gefunden.






Die meisten Fotos der Tour waren auch für die Tonne






Dann noch ein kleiner Zwischenfall kurz vor zuhause 






dem hab ich's aber gegeben 






da fällt es auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht das mir zum wiederholten mal einen Fuß gebrochen hab. 





Hoffe morgen läufts besser.


----------



## rider1970 (18. Juli 2016)

Hier auch noch mal mein Hifi Würfel vor netter Foto Tapete  
Urlaubs.Bilder


----------



## Black-Falcon (18. Juli 2016)

Mega! Bitte mehr davon...


----------



## Iron-Mike (18. Juli 2016)

Hammergeile Bilder 


@rider1970, fantastische Gegend zum biken. Hast du da keine Probleme mit der Hitze? Viel Schatten scheint es ja dort nicht zu geben.


----------



## rider1970 (18. Juli 2016)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Hammergeile Bilder
> 
> 
> @rider1970, fantastische Gegend zum biken. Hast du da keine Probleme mit der Hitze? Viel Schatten scheint es ja dort nicht zu geben.



Besten Dank. 
Das obere Bild war gestern im Dixie forest auf etwa 2200m, war recht angenehm zum fahren, um die 25grad und immer luftig. Dafür vom Untergrund sehr staubig und trocken, Rad war richtig eingesaut hinter her 
Die beiden anderen Bilder sind aus moab, slickrocktrail. Da war es sehr heiß, deswegen bin ich da gegen halb acht los gefahren. Gegen 12h war ich zurück und wirklich fertig, da wars dann auch wieder richtig heiß. 

@Black-Falcon 
Danke!  Mehr Bilder reiche ich nach


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Juli 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Spaß auf dem ellenlangen Downhill-Trail am Hohen Schneeberg (Děčínský Sněžník) _by @Falco_
> 
> 
> 
> Das Foto steht übrigens zur Wahl als Foto des Tages, darf also gerne geliked werden.



gibts mehr Bilder von dem Trail, was ich sehe sieht gut aus!


----------



## rider1970 (19. Juli 2016)

So, weiter gehts



 

 
Dixie forest, mit sehr staubigen trails wie man sieht 



 
Kolob Canyon


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Juli 2016)

Testfahrt bestanden heut , allein macht man viel zu wenig Bilder.....


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Juli 2016)

fährt hier garkeiner? 

kurz vorm Regen


----------



## beuze1 (29. Juli 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> fährt hier garkeiner?



*doch schon....*

*Zeit für Berge...






Zeit für Freunde





ein sehr langer Aufstieg





aber immer gut zu fahren





schon 1200hm am Stück





aber immer locker





bis zur ersten Hütte auf 2219m.





Wie?? da hoch!!





super Trail's
















höher gehts heut nicht





abwärts





zu einer 300 Jahren alten Hütte





Frisch gestärkt durch den Regen





Wie die junge Dame wohl heißt??





am Weissbrunnsee 1880m





Pause





durchs unterholz





Unheimlich steil!





Oder schön gemütlich





das Tal hat alles





was Biker mögen





da kann man schon mal ein Liedchen pfeifen











aber nie langweilig





und für das leibliche Wohl ist bestens gesorgt





das AMS im Tarn-Look





wird Zeit





ins Tal zu fahren





Regen & Dunkelheit beenden den Tag








*

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (30. Juli 2016)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Juli 2016)

schöner Bericht!

bei mir gibts nur ein Bild 





schön war es trotzdem


----------



## Leuchtentrager (30. Juli 2016)

.​


----------



## rider1970 (30. Juli 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> schöner Bericht!
> 
> bei mir gibts nur ein Bild
> 
> ...



Tolles Panorama, wo ist das?


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Juli 2016)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Tolles Panorama, wo ist das?


Soierngruppe


----------



## marco_m (31. Juli 2016)

Ich denke es ist hier wiedermal Zeit für schweizer Werbung 

Tour : Albula Haute Route, Start z.B. Alvaneu Bad
Daten : 42km, 1700Hm
Infos : http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/28/schweizer-trail-juwel-albula-haute-route/

Zu Beginn war das Wetter noch etwas bescheiden, Panorama aber trotzdem zeigenswert :





Die Tour beinhaltet alles was es so braucht, flowige Abschnitte ..





.. knifflige ..





.. überschaubare  ..





.. und ganz einfach herrliche !!





Da es auf der ganzen Strecke weder Bergbahnen noch Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt, ist man herrlich alleine !
Absolute Traumtour und sehr zu empfehlen 






Gruss Marco


----------



## beuze1 (10. August 2016)

marco_m schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist hier wiedermal Zeit für schweizer Werbung



Hey marco_m, die Tour möcht ich dieses Jahr auch noch machen, einfach klasse!!


Montag schöne MTB-Bergtour über drei Gipfel gemacht, 1872m... 2000m... und 2045m...hoch!!!
Leider hatte meine Cam einen schönen Fettfleck auf der Linse, man sollte einfach nix von seinem Pausenbrot an die frechen Vögel abgeben und dann mit fettigen Fingern auf der Linse herumfingern.










leider alle mit Fettunschärfe 

























Für die nächste Tour suche ich noch ein gebrauchtes Luftgewehr


----------



## beuze1 (26. August 2016)

*Noch still&leise...das Messegelände Friedrichshafen,
Ab Mittwoch wieder der Nabel der Bikewelt bei der Eurobike 2016





noch ist Platz auf der DEMO AREA, bald Tummelplatz von 3000 Testrädern





dann bleibt nur noch die Flucht ins Hinterland





Der Zeppelin im Anflug beim Messegelände





Bodensee, überall Fische





und immerhin kleine Hügel





Höhepunkt





bleiben aber die Trails





und das perfekte Wetter






*


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. August 2016)

@beutze1 

ich hab leider wieder nur ein mal angehalten, fahren macht mit "der neuen Gerät" immernoch zu viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (2. September 2016)

*Ein Berg, zwei Abfahrten
Früh am morgen gehts schon recht gut hoch.





Aber irgendwann ist man oben, die erste Abfahrt kann in Angriff genommen werden.





erst noch recht gemütlich





Bald schon Allgäu typisch





recht ruppig










aber meistens in meinem grünen Bereich





und intressant





Dann ging es noch einmal denselben Weg von heut Morgen nach oben





Manche Sachen sind ja beim 2ten mal leichter... dieser Anstieg aber nicht





Dazu geht's diesmal sogar noch höher





aber das Gipfelkreuz ist nicht mehr weit





und bald schon erreicht










Bei diesem Ausblick bleibe ich lange am Gipfel





Danach bekommt die Federung richtig Arbeit










eine klasse Abfahrt





fast schon Algäu Flow





aber nur fast





Aber der Berg hat sich definitiv gelohnt




*


----------



## marco_m (6. September 2016)

Schweizer Werbung nächster Teil  ..

Tour : Zermatt - Schwarzsee - Staffelalm - Höhbalmen - Trift - Wisshorn - Spiss - Zermatt
Daten : ca. 32km, 1250Hm (zu Fuss), 2350Tm

An manchen Tagen lohnt sich das frühe aufstehen ..





Mit der Gondel geht es zuerst hinauf zum Schwarzsee, gutes Gefühl an diesem Morgen die ersten zu sein 





Dann werden sogleich die ersten Tiefenmesser auf dem "Hobbit Trail" vernichtet, herrlich !





Bei der Staffelalm gibts dann den ersten anständigen Kaffee an diesem Tag, danach wechseln wir die Talseite ..





.. der erste Anstieg lässt nich lange auf sich warten, alles zu Fuss natürlich ..





.. aber die Anstrengung lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, es gibt nicht jeden Tag so eine Aussicht ..





Tourifoto muss auch sein 





Dann folgt der lange, sehr flowige "Höhbalmen Trail" Richtung Trifthütte ..





.. inkl. tolle Ausblicke hinunter nach Zermatt, ah ja immer schön stehen bleiben zum Kucken ..





Etappenziel Trifthütte in Sicht, da hinunter geht ein sehr knackiger Trail, meist fahrbar, nur 1-2 Spitzkehren verlangen nach zu viel Fahrtechnik !! Weiter üben heisst das ..





Nach der verdienten Pause geht es (zu Fuss natürlich) weiter hinauf Richtung Wisshorn, unserem Tagesziel auf 2940 müM.
Auch da nette Aussicht 





Danach folgt der lange Trail hinunter via Spiss nach Zermatt, meist flowig, teilweise sehr knackig ! Weiter üben heisst das .. 






Gruss Marco


----------



## rider1970 (6. September 2016)

Wow, Hammer Bilder


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. September 2016)

ein Traum, und mein Rad verrottet im Keller 
Samstag sollte es bei mir aber wieder mal für eine Tour reichen


----------



## beuze1 (10. September 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> und mein Rad verrottet im Keller





*steinigt ihn!*


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. September 2016)

heut hab ich mein Rad bis zu einer Hütte auf 2300m hochgetragen, war so platt das es nicht ein Bild gibt davon!
ich gelobe aber Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (17. September 2016)

Weil mein Urlaub so anstrengend war, gönnte ich mir danach erst mal Urlaub.
Nix mit selber Treten.





Völlig schwerelos in die Höhe.





Erstaunlicherweise gehts dann noch weiter Bergauf.





Also doch selber Treten.





Perfektes Bergwetter.





Bald schon gehts aber auf den Trail





und abwärts.





Schwierig, vor allem für die Kamera.





Auf halben Weg komme ich an einer der zahlreichen Hütten vorbei und meine Neugier sagt Stopp...
schau da doch mal rein.






wie zur Hölle kommen die hier her





auf dem Trail??





Mittlerweile Standard auf Tour.





Soviel Platten wie dieses Jahr hatte ich noch nie, ich bin zu Fett geworden.





Aber nicht Jammern, sondern bei deutlich schlechterem Wetter rein ins Jamtal.





Im Talschluss liegt nach einer 17% Rampe die gleichnamige Hütte vor dem _Jamtalferner_





Mehr Hotel als Hütte,
Die Jamtalhütte der Sektion Schwaben des Deutschen Alpenvereins, auf 2165 m ü. A.





Aber in grandioser Natur.





Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein, zurück über den (verbotenen) Wanderweg.





Bald schon hängt das Cube wieder ab.





Dann gehts wieder hoch, auf offizieller 8m breite Mountainbike-Strecke.





Nachdem ich glücklich Lastwagen und Baggern entkommen bin,
Hütte in Sicht.





Die Ascher Hütte liegt auf 2256 m Höhe





Nicht wirklich Urig, aber gutes Essen.





Zurück auf größtenteils langweiligen Schotterstraßen die man im Paznauntal/Ischgl gerne als Mountainbike-Strecke verkauft.
Offizieller Werbetext, Zitat:
Diese Tour zur Ascherhütte ist einfach zu schön, um sie nicht zu fahren.
Zitat ende.
Ich sage, ein Scheiß ist das Ischgl, schaut mal ins Vinschgau wie Mountainbike geht.





OK,ruhig Brauner!





Schade das Sie nicht mehr daraus machen, Potenzial für ein klasse Mountainbike Revier hätten sie.


----------



## Zerzal (18. September 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Soviel Platten wie dieses Jahr hatte ich noch nie, ich bin zu Fett geworden.



Nicht zu " fett " sondern falscher Reifen, falscher Druck? Falscher Inhalt...... 

Versuch mal ohne schlauch..... Seit ich das fahre bin ich Pannem frei unterwegs.... Tubeless ist ne tolle sache...


----------



## rider1970 (18. September 2016)

Oha, tubeless mit Milch...nein danke 
Hab ich vor ein paar Jahren mal ausprobiert, bis der ganze mist erst mal sauber montiert und dicht ist 
Nix für mich. Dann gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt einen kleinen Schnitt an der Seite eingefangen (ca. 5mm/ maxxis ardent exo), da kam die ganze Brühe raus und hat mir das ganze Rad eingesaut,alles verklebt. Mit schlauch wäre es auch ein Platten gewesen, aber nicht diese Sauerei. Kurz drauf ein Durchstich am Vr, war nach kurzer zeit auch die Luft weg.
Besser auf Latexschläuche umbauen, gibt's z.b. von Michelin günstig bei ebay, zwar nur noch in 26" funktionieren aber auch bei 27,5" sehr gut. Die Dinger sind wirklich sehr dehnfähig und belastbar. Einziger, kleiner Nachteil ist halt das Nachpumpen, aber das geht ja schnell.


----------



## Orry (19. September 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @beutze1
> 
> ich hab leider wieder nur ein mal angehalten, fahren macht mit "der neuen Gerät" immernoch zu viel Spaß


Is das zufällig der Blindsee in der Nähe von Lermoos?


----------



## Zerzal (19. September 2016)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Oha, tubeless mit Milch...nein danke
> Hab ich vor ein paar Jahren mal ausprobiert, bis der ganze mist erst mal sauber montiert und dicht ist
> Nix für mich. Dann gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt einen kleinen Schnitt an der Seite eingefangen (ca. 5mm/ maxxis ardent exo), da kam die ganze Brühe raus und hat mir das ganze Rad eingesaut,alles verklebt. Mit schlauch wäre es auch ein Platten gewesen, aber nicht diese Sauerei. Kurz drauf ein Durchstich am Vr, war nach kurzer zeit auch die Luft weg.
> Besser auf Latexschläuche umbauen, gibt's z.b. von Michelin günstig bei ebay, zwar nur noch in 26" funktionieren aber auch bei 27,5" sehr gut. Die Dinger sind wirklich sehr dehnfähig und belastbar. Einziger, kleiner Nachteil ist halt das Nachpumpen, aber das geht ja schnell.



Also ich hatte absolut keine Probleme. Weder bei der Montage noch im betrieb. 
Und wenn man die Reifen nicht mit Spüli aufzieht hat man auch kein wandern des Reifen und minimiert das abspring Risiko. 

Allerdings fahre ich auch keine Maxxis.... die sollen da etwas zickig sein. 

Schwalbe Mary und Hans mit Stans NoTube Band / Milch und milKit Ventile auf nicht Tubeless Felgen. 
Luft druck je nach Einsatz zwischen 1,5 und 2,3 bar, klappt einwandfreie. Auf jedem Terrain von easy Schotter über schnittige Granit, Karst und Kalkfelsen bis zu Park..... 
Und die ca 300g Gewicht's-Einsparung freut beim Uphill 

Beim Letzen Reifen wechsel habe ich diverse Dornen Splitter und son Zeugs im Reifen gefunden....  
Und ein Kleiner schnit, ca 3-5mm wurde problemlos verschlossen, ohne eingesauten Rahmen. Und wenn es mal den supergau gibt...  tja.... dann kommt n Schlauch rein und zuhause der Kercher zum einsatz, und neue Milch ersetzt den Schlauch. Sache von max ner Stunde arbeit.... Wenn dass der Preis für ein Pannenfreies Jahr ist, zahl ich den gerne  

Von daher muss ich durchaus mal etwas für Tubeless werben


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. September 2016)

Orry schrieb:


> Is das zufällig der Blindsee in der Nähe von Lermoos?



Jep   hat bischen was von Gardasee oder Vinschgautrails, aber schon ziemlich zamgeschreddert der Trail, aber mit schöner Aussicht....


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. September 2016)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Luft druck je nach Einsatz zwischen 1,5 und 2,3 bar, klappt einwandfreie. Auf jedem Terrain von easy Schotter über schnittige Granit, Karst und Kalkfelsen bis zu Park.....



...also den Luftdruck fahr ich mit Schlauch auch, eher noch weniger, ohne Probleme!!!
mit Latexschläuchen hingegen hatte ich meine Probleme, auf einer Abfahrt 2 Platten, die sich als nicht reperrabel herausstellten, da der Riss jeweils 20-30cm lang war!

Tubeless ist schon eine feine Sache, aber mir zu viele Fumelei


----------



## rider1970 (19. September 2016)

Ja, ich sage mal jeder wie er mag 
Wollte auch keine Diskussion los treten, mir ist das Milch -Zeug einfach nix 

Damit es nicht zu ot wird noch ein Bild :


----------



## Orry (19. September 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Jep   hat bischen was von Gardasee oder Vinschgautrails, aber schon ziemlich zamgeschreddert der Trail, aber mit schöner Aussicht....


Hehe, kleine is die Welt. War Anfang Juni mit meinem 160er Race an der Bank.


----------



## Zerzal (19. September 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...also den Luftdruck fahr ich mit Schlauch auch, eher noch weniger, ohne Probleme!!!


Ja habe ich auch gemacht..... Aber irgendwann gingen mir die etlichen Durchschläge auf n Sack.....  mit unter 2bar und highspeed durchs Steinfelld ist dann echt spannend 

Gegen fummeleine hilft das milKit Ventiel.... koste etwas mehr, fünf aber gut und fummelfrei...



rider1970 schrieb:


> Ja, ich sage mal jeder wie er mag
> Wollte auch keine Diskussion los treten, mir ist das Milch -Zeug einfach nix
> 
> Damit es nicht zu ot wird noch ein Bild :
> ...


 Absolut...... passt scho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (25. September 2016)

@Zerzal da habe ich wohl letztens zu große Töne gespuckt, gestern 300m nach der Traileinfahrt hatte ich den ersten Platten diese Saison!

gestern morgen ging es bei 10° los in GAP am Hausberg....

am alten Boblift...








der Sonne entgegen...




dann endlich Trail....








etwas anspruchsvollere Stellen gab es auch




nach dem Trail bin ich noch zur Reintalangerhütte gefahren , da gibt es keine Bilder mehr, zuviele Wanderer...da war ich froh so durchzukommen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Oktober 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> OK,ruhig Brauner!


Farblich perfekt abgestimmt die Gäule..... Top Touren Bericht allemal wieder....


*Was für ein herrlicher Spätsommer/Herbst 2016 - ein echtes "Schaf" wer das nicht in der freien Natur ausnutzt......*
*

 *
*
Die Oder hat das Niedrigwasser so langsam wieder aufgegeben - zur Freude der Schifffahrt & der Ausflügler. *




*2mal ein Blick von der kleinen Badestelle in der Oder auf dem Ziegenwerder in Richtung Polen*








*Nur manchmal lässt sich der Herbst nicht mehr verleugnen - ob Ballen auf den Feldern......*




*...kahle Bäume... (die auch im Sommer nicht [mehr] grüner werden)*




*oder halt die bunten Blätter.....*




*Also gilt: Schnell noch mal draußen tanken....ehe die Saison des Inselbiergartens endet & die Glühwein Zeit auf den Märkten beginnt.*




*Nach dem Besuch des Inselbiergartens wurde es sehr "grenzwertig" - was aber keinesfalls am dortigen Getränkekonsum lag! *




*So verabschiede ich mich mit einem letzten Blick zurück in Richtung Grenzübergang Stadtbrücke - die Ausflügler kehrten auch gerade wieder heim.....was für ein toller Sonntag! *


----------



## Zerzal (2. Oktober 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Zerzal da habe ich wohl letztens zu große Töne gespuckt, gestern 300m nach der Traileinfahrt hatte ich den ersten Platten diese Saison!


Solls ja geben.... ärgerlich doch immer. Egal ob mit oder ohne.... 100% safe is wohl schwer 

Aber die Bilder........ mmmmmm top ein Augenschmaus...


----------



## beuze1 (7. Oktober 2016)

Was für ein Wochenende beim Cube& Friends Treffen,
die Freunde aus dem Pott wollten hoch hinaus





Kette recht's und erstmal gut 700hm rauf





Bis zur ersten Alm gings ganz gut, dann wurde es bissig





Aber diese erste Prüfung wurde locker genommen.(1800ü.NN)





Nach einem schönen Trail blick auf das nächste (hoch) Ziel





Im Schlussanstieg war an fahren nicht mehr zu denken





die Räder wanderten zum ersten Mal auf den Rücken





Finaler Anstieg





Dann war es geschafft





Freude pur





Gipfelglück auf 2009 ü.NN





Blick zurück auf die lange anfahrt





Blick auf die umliegenden Seen











Die verdiente Abfahrt





der Trail zur Hütte










die Hütte ist erreicht.





Nach langer Pause mit spannendem Blick auf den Klettersteig ging es weiter.





Im Talgrund ist noch die Hütte zu erahnen





Trail!!!!!!















 OIRAM taucht auf





 CubeAms1970 stürzt sich in den _Rockgarden





Ihm nach





Bitte konzentriert bleiben und nicht links abbiegen





Wieder (mal) eine kleine Kletter einlage





OIRAM scheint nicht genug vom Fels bekommen










Einer muss ja auf die Bike's aufpassen





Das gröbste ist geschafft, nur noch ein Quergang





Auch das kein Problem für die Haldenbiker










Dann endlich war das eigentliche Ziel erreicht















Eine Stärkung tat dringend Not, fein das die Rucksäcke gut gefüllt waren



_

_Nach ausgiebiger Pause ging es durch die "Wall of horror" nach unten








_

900 Tiefenmetter auf 6 km, für uns größtenteils nicht fahrbar forderten alles von uns ab und brachten uns an den Rand der Erschöpfung
_





aber nur kurz



_

Fotos habe ich ab da keine mehr gemacht, denn wir mussten uns wegen einbrechender Dunkelheit beeilen ins Hotel zu kommen.
Nachdem wir uns erstaunlich gut in der Nacht erholt hatten, ließen wir es uns nicht nehmen am nächsten trotz Regen noch eine
ausrollrunde zu fahren.





 CubeAms1970 wieder im grünen Bereich





Nach 5 km und 500 hm war das Älpele auch schon erreicht












Ein Feuer im Ofen, lecker Essen, was braucht der Biker mehr.





Eine schöne spannende Abfahrt über den Wanderweg und ein Mittag in der Sauna rundeten den Tag perfekt ab.


----------



## rider1970 (7. Oktober 2016)

Toller Bericht und Bilder 
Da wäre man am liebsten mitgefahren


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Oktober 2016)

Super Bericht und schön zu sehen, dass ihr ne Menge Spaß in einer beeindruckenden Gegend hattet. Nächstes Jahr sind Tina und ich wieder mit dabei. Versprochen.


----------



## beuze1 (8. Oktober 2016)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr sind Tina und ich wieder mit dabei. Versprochen.



Ich bitte darum


----------



## FZ1 (8. Oktober 2016)

...neid...die Tour sieht/sah klasse aus. Schöne Foto`s und nette Zeilen. Auf sowas hätte ich und Mein Cube auch mal Lust....


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Oktober 2016)

@beutze1 
...bitte nächstes mal unbedingt Bescheid geben, sowas ist genau mein Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (9. Oktober 2016)

FZ1 schrieb:


> ...neid...Auf sowas hätte ich und Mein Cube auch mal Lust....





FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...bitte nächstes mal unbedingt Bescheid geben, sowas ist genau mein Ding




Kein Problem, wir treffen uns 1-2 mal im Jahr um zusammen ein Wochenende lang irgendwo zu Biken
Cube-Treffen 13





Cube-Treffen 14





Cube-Treffen 15





Cube-Treffen 16





P.S
man braucht nicht unbedingt ein Cube , ich bin inzwischen der einzige der noch die alte Mühle fährt.


----------



## Zerzal (9. Oktober 2016)

Sehr, sehr geil!!!


----------



## OIRAM (10. Oktober 2016)

Die Geilheit dieser Treffen (mein fünftes) kann ich sogar im zweiteiligen Bild dokumentieren... 








An dieser Stelle noch einen LG an "spurhalter"


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Oktober 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ... ich bin inzwischen der einzige der noch die alte Mühle fährt.



als dein Rad auf den Markt kamm war das mein Traumrahmen (zumindest in der Farbe  )


----------



## beuze1 (15. Oktober 2016)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Die Geilheit dieser Treffen  kann ich sogar im Bild dokumentieren...



Den Satz würde ich mir im Zusammenhang mit dem Bild nochmal überlegen, nicht das da jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt..  

War das heute der Anfang vom Goldenen Herbst





Die Natur Protz jedenfalls nochmal mit allem was sie hat





nach der Tour...ist vor der Tour


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Oktober 2016)

OIRAM schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle noch einen LG an "spurhalter"



 Angekommen - Danke! 
Und Beuze .... das waren sehr motivierende Bilder und Zeilen....wer da nicht auf den Geschmack kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Oktober 2016)

Von mir auch einen lieben Gruss an unsere Cube-Hochburg im "fernen" Osten


----------



## beuze1 (1. November 2016)

*Herbstzeit-Tourenzeit*

*frostiger/nebliger Start im Allgäu






Gertrud lacht den Nebel einfach weg





und beim Fahren wirds einem schon warm










nach einer Stunde sind wir aus dem trüben Wetter raus





und es geht stetig weiter in die Höhe





Nach gut 2 Std. kommt die erste Alpe in Sicht





Nach einer heißen Suppe gehts weiter und bald schon liegt die Alp weit unter uns.





Oberstaufen taucht aus dem Dunst auf





und ist schnell passiert





Am aussichtspunkt Kapf





Da staunt der Wandersmann





Gertrud lässt es fliegen





Und klettert gleich danach wieder in die Höhe





Zum Abschluss folgt noch ein schöner Tobel





Der von uns nochmal einiges an Fahrtechnik fordert





Aber alle kommen durch





Und rollen zum Startpunkt zurück





schön war's...*


----------



## beuze1 (13. November 2016)

Auf den Spuren des Rheintalgletschers, der hier vor etwa 16 000 Jahren etwas (Erratischer Block Waldburg) vergesssen hat





25 Jahre lang ein absoluter holy trail hier in der Gegend, handtuchbreit am Hang entlang, die Alpen in sicht....
und nun... 






Ich hatte immer ein schlechtes Gewissen (nicht wirklich) wegen den nicht vorhandenen 2 m





Jetzt ist er ja breit genug


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. November 2016)

Der Forst ... passt auf den Wald auf und schützt die kleinen Wege vor der Bodenverdichtung :-D. Aber jetzt mal im Ernst Beute ... wie oft bist Du mit Deinem Bike da lang gefahren, um diese Spuren zu hinterlassen ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. November 2016)

sowas ist echt ein Trauerspiel....


----------



## FZ1 (27. November 2016)

1 Advent 2016 ... 7 Grad & Sonnenschein


----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2016)

*Herrlich, gefrorene Trail's*





*das rollt*





*und man wird nicht dreckig*


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Dezember 2016)

Leider zu wenig Zeit für Bilder gehabt!
T-Shirt Wetter in den Bergen ....


----------



## beuze1 (11. Dezember 2016)

@
*FR-Sniper*
klasse Bild 



Auf der suche nach dem beuze-hoch (Sonne)






Befand ich mich gestern





Eindeutig auf dem Holzweg.










Waren trotzdem eindrucksvolle 52 km.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Dezember 2016)

Klasse Wetter





klasse Trail's





einmal rund 





um die Burg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (29. Dezember 2016)

Heute Ausfahrt bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und frischen -2°C , teilweise entlang der Bonifatiusroute die hier bei uns vorbei führt. 

Hier am Bonifatiusweiher 


 

Hier direkt an der Route mit Blick Richtung Ortenberg 


 

Und hier am Aussichtspunkt mit dem Glauberg  (Keltenweltmuseum) im Hintergrund 


 


Guten Rutsch an alle hier


----------



## matzethias72 (16. Januar 2017)

Kleine Tour an der Nordseeküste. Bei -3°C war es richtig schön in der Sonne zu Radeln.


----------



## mathijsen (17. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube, das Sitzrohr des Cannondales wollte mit dem Fahnenmast auf dem Turm konkurrieren. Ach ja, schöne Oldschool-Rahmengeometrie.


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2017)

Bei bestem Winter Wetter heute ne schöne runde gedreht





und mein Weg führte mich mal wieder





nach Biker's


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2017)

Es riecht schon ein wenig nach Frühling...


----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2017)

An Tagen wie diesen,





muß ich raus.


----------



## beuze1 (19. Februar 2017)

Die letzten Eisplatten kämpfen einen aussichtslosen Kampf am Ufer





gegen die immer höheren Plusgrade.


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2017)

Auf trockenen Trails





ne schöne Runde





Runde gedreht





Das hat mich aber dann schon geärgert





Biker sperren Biker aus





Ich geh ins Wasser





siehe auch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-karte-runden-wangen-im-allgaeu.748449/page-5#post-14388008


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Februar 2017)

Sollten wir Mal alle ne Frage stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sollten wir Mal alle ne Frage stellen?



Ja, aber die angegebene Nr. ist zZ nicht erreichbar.
Habe per E-Mail Kontakt mit der RU aufgenommen, die meiner Meinung nach die Probleme erst geschaffen hat. Vielleicht berichte ich darüber, wenn ich mir ein abschließendes Bild über die Situation gemacht habe.


Entgegen allen Prognosen, war das Wetter heute Mittag mehr als annehmbar.





So stand einer schönen Tour nichts im Wege





Einfach treiben lassen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2017)

Hoi Beuze

Immer unterwegs  Wie viele km hat dein Bike denn nun


----------



## beuze1 (8. März 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Beuze



40 512 km auf Tour.


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2017)

Hut Ab  Ist bestimmt das cube mit den meisten Kilometern


----------



## beuze1 (12. März 2017)

E-Bike's...
schön ist das nicht 




zum Glück war er am "anderem" Ufer


----------



## derAndre (13. März 2017)

Um mal Beuze die Aleinherrschaft zu entziehen 

Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr Euch an mich erinnert aber das Stereo hat meine Garage nie verlassen und findet jetzt Zweitverwertung. Mein Junior missbaucht den alten Hobel auf's Schärfste. Von der Fahrt zu den Kumpels bis hin zu größeren Hüpfern muss der "Youngtimer" für alles herhalten (ganz der Papa):



der selbe Sprung andere Perspektive:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (12. April 2017)

Nachdem ich ja jahrelang das alten Cube Analogue auf Trails, für die es sicher nicht gemacht war, gefoltert habe (regelmäßige Leser dieses Thread werden sich erinnern), wurden nun dem neuen, ...



2017.03.05. Borsberg MTB-3 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

... artgerechten Gefährt...



2017.03.05. Borsberg MTB-9 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

... die Sporen ...



2017.03.25. Decin Schneeberg Decin-8 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

... gegeben.




Schon geil, so ein modernes Trailfully...!

Fotos: @MTK85 und @Falco


----------



## rider1970 (13. April 2017)

Was genau hast du dir denn zugelegt, ich kann es nicht wirklich erkennen auf den Bildern


----------



## Zerzal (13. April 2017)

Schaut aus, als könnte es ein 2016er 140er Plastik Stereo sein....?


----------



## mathijsen (13. April 2017)

2016er Stereo 140 C62 SL 27.5


----------



## beuze1 (16. April 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Da wäre man am liebsten mitgefahren





FZ1 schrieb:


> Auf sowas hätte ich und Mein Cube auch mal Lust





FR-Sniper schrieb:


> bitte nächstes mal unbedingt Bescheid geben, sowas ist genau mein Ding





Zerzal schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr geil!!!




Das nächste Cube-Treffen steht an.
Da wir die letzten Male immer etwas mit dem Wetter zu kämpfen hatten, fahren wir dieses Mal "unter Tage "
Termin ist vom 15–18.06.17 / Thüringen.
Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2017)

Nachschlag aus Děčín und vom Hohen Schneeberg:


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. April 2017)

@beuze1 Danke, da bin ich leider schon verplant....

@mathijsen  Super!!! da war ich auch schon mal unterwegs, netter Spielplatz


----------



## Zerzal (22. April 2017)

@beuze1 
Das klingt echt spannend.... bis wann musst bescheid wissen....? Eventuell kann ich es einrichten, kann es aber zur Zeit noch nicht definitiv sagen.


----------



## mathijsen (22. April 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @mathijsen Super!!! da war ich auch schon mal unterwegs, netter Spielplatz


Oh ja, dort sind wir immer wieder gerne. Extra drei mal auf den Berg gefahren, um alle drei Abfahrten mitzunehmen.


----------



## beuze1 (23. April 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> @beuze1
> Das klingt echt spannend.... bis wann musst bescheid wissen....? Eventuell kann ich es einrichten, kann es aber zur Zeit noch nicht definitiv sagen.



Je früher du dich entscheiden kannst, desto größer ist die Chance im selben Hotel unterzukommen wie wir.
Ich schicke dir einen Link von Hotel, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (23. April 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Das nächste Cube-Treffen steht an.
> Da wir die letzten Male immer etwas mit dem Wetter zu kämpfen hatten, fahren wir dieses Mal "unter Tage "
> Termin ist vom 15–18.06.17 / Thüringen.
> Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden!



Besten dank für die info, habe leider Bereitschaftsdienst in der Woche. Mal sehen ob einer tauscht mit mir, aber da mach ich mir wenig Hoffnung


----------



## Orby (24. April 2017)

Ostern Wetter in D besch........ da hat mich spontan eine Zweitagetrip ins Südtirol gelockt mit 25° Grad bzw 20° am 2.Tag.









Staubtrockene Trails, das trockene Laub war nicht überall gripfördernd









Leider nicht viel zum fotografieren gekommen, aber der nächste Trip ist schon geplant.


----------



## Zerzal (24. April 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Je früher du dich entscheiden kannst, desto größer ist die Chance im selben Hotel unterzukommen wie wir.
> Ich schicke dir einen Link von Hotel, wenn du möchtest.


Ja Danke, kann ich auch im Auto Nächtigen, das ist kein Thema... 
Ich fahre nächste Woche n Urlaub, danach sollte ich es definitiv wissen.... Gebe dir dann bescheid.... 

Is ja n Bilder fred....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

Hier ein Cube in Motion 

​


----------



## beuze1 (28. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier ein Cube



Dein Cube heißt Heidi


----------



## rider1970 (28. April 2017)

Heidi und Ziegenpeter hieß es doch immer früher 
Aber im Ernst : wirklich schöne Gegend bei euch in der Eifel zum biken wenn ich mir das Video anschaue


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Dein Cube heißt Heidi



Ja ... das Fully ist der "Froschn" und das Hardtail ist die "Heidi" da es ja normal meiner Frau ist


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Mai 2017)

Hatten auch 2 Tage Sommer im Vinschgau!

Heute ging es bis auf ca. 100 hoch, oben Schneesturm .....





Als der Schnee weg war hat sich meine Kurbel getarnt....


----------



## beuze1 (1. Mai 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Sommer im Vinschgau!



Übles Wetter,
1Mai kalt, nass, schnee..
auch im Schwabenland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (2. Mai 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Hatten auch 2 Tage Sommer im Vinschgau!
> 
> Heute ging es bis auf ca. 100 hoch, oben Schneesturm .....



Etwas Südöstlich sah es am Samstag und Sonntag besser aus.
Die Anfahrt über den Arlbergpass





Um später bei 20-22° Grad in Südtirol zu landen





Am Anfang mit viel Flow in den Trail





Entspannt den Trail Surfen





Locker Warmfahren





Die Aussicht genießend





Der Regen der letzten Tage hat dem Grip deutlich gutgetan





Etwas tiefer sollte man später schon wach sein





Der Weg zurück war am 1.Mai vom Winterdienst am Arlbergpass bestimmt. Sommer und Winter liegen sehr nah beieinander.


----------



## Zerzal (11. Mai 2017)

@beuze1 
Klappt leider nicht....


Folge dem Weg.....


----------



## beuze1 (12. Mai 2017)

Dieser Mai, hat eindeutig zu viel April-Wetter.





da muss jede Regenpause genutzt werden.





Die Kapelle in der Rückschau, wer sieht sie?


----------



## Dr4x (27. Mai 2017)




----------



## Orby (1. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder ein kleiner Abstecher nach Südtirol. Dabei durch Zufall entdeckt, nahe Latsch wird gerade ein neuer Trail in den Berg gebaut, wirkt unten sehr nett aber etwas Waldautobahn. Egal, weiter in die Nähe von Naturns.

Nach ein paar Höhenmetern hat man sich eine Pause vor der Abfahrt verdient





Die Aussicht danach ist wirklich klasse





Auf engen Pfaden die Aussicht genießen





Etwas später soll es dann doch technischer werden, wobei ich die Einstufung als zu hoch empfinde, vielleicht für eine Stelle mit 4m zutreffend





Die Serienbildfunktion vom Handy ausnutzen und später Eigenstudie vom Fahrstil betreiben





Die Abende in Bozen um 21 Uhr mit 26 Grad einfach traumhaft





Die Belohnung am Abend


----------



## rider1970 (2. Juni 2017)

Super Bilder 
Naturns ist wirklich eine schöne Gegend, wir waren zuletzt 1989 da 
Wird Zeit mal wieder dort hin zu fahren, der St.Magdalener war einfach zu gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2017)

Cube in Motion


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juni 2017)

Nur noch 6 tage bis zum Treffen


----------



## Orby (14. Juni 2017)

Hab mal wieder das Bike ins Auto gepackt und bin Richtung Süden los. Erster Abstecher war auf dem Weg das Training und die Quali zum DH Worldcup in Leogang.

Das neuste Cube Modell




Mir etwas zu familiär 




Ein fliegendes Cube




Wobei mein Herz für Greg Minnaar und sein 29 DH schlägt. Was für ein Style




Am Abend dann nach Hinterglemm weiter. Dank Harley-Treffen richtig was los 
Wegen meiner Fehlplanung mit der Bahn, Hacklberg Trail war angedacht jedoch die Bahn noch nicht in Betrieb, blieb nur die Reiterkogelbahn.
Hier die Blue Line



Theoretisch einfach und nett, durch die super vielen Bremswellen aber nicht so entspannt wie gedacht. Waren auch fast nur Enduros und DHs unterwegs.
Die Pro Line taugte mir weniger, da sich im steilen Gelände Anlieger an Anlieger reihte mit Möglichkeiten zur Airtime. Dafür aber deutlich besserer Zustand.
Etwas enttäuscht am Abend weiter nach Südtirol.

Am frühen Morgen erwartete mich doch eine wunderbare Aussicht.




Die ersten Meter noch steinig und sehr flach verlaufend.




Noch schnell ein Selfie . Laut HP ist ja Fullface-Pflicht. Technisch nicht unbedingt nötig in meinen Augen, aber OK.




Schon bald weichen die Steine dem Waldboden und es reiht sich ein perfekter Anlieger an den nächste.




Die Fahrt wird flowig und lädt ein die Bremse offen zu lassen.




Noch an der Fahrtechnik feilen, Möglichkeiten gibt es mehr als genug.



Am nächsten Tag hat eine Kuh hinter dem Draht direkt in der Kurve fast zu meinem Abflug geführt 

Keine bösen Überraschungen auf dem Trail. Alles im Flow super fahrbar. Ertappe mich selbst wie das Grinsen nicht mehr weicht.




Keine Stops mehr, weiter laufen lassen bis nach unten.




Nach ca. 8 km und 1.200 Tiefenmetern bekomme ich das Grinsen nicht mehr weg. Für mich einer meiner neuen Lieblingstrails. Deswegen noch am nächsten Tag vor der Heimfahrt zwei Abfahrten.

Schade nur, dass da bereits sinnlose Spuren von blockierenden Hinterrädern auftauchen. Nicht von außen reinbremsend, sondern am Kurveneingang innen mitten rein


----------



## rider1970 (14. Juni 2017)

Wow, Hammer Bilder


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juni 2017)

Saugeil.... Ich wünschte ja fast........  Nein dann doch nicht....


----------



## beuze1 (24. Juni 2017)

Orby schrieb:


> Deswegen noch am nächsten Tag vor der Heimfahrt zwei Abfahrten.



Klasse Bilder hast du da mitgebracht 
Würdest Du uns noch verraten, wo diese schöne abfahre zu finden ist?


----------



## marco_m (28. Juni 2017)

Hi zusammen,

4 Tage Aosta, sehr zu empfehlen !
Alles strenge Touren mit viel Fussarbeit ... falls es euch gefällt bitte liken, Bild steht gerade zur Wahl Foto vom Tages ;-)





Thänks


----------



## marco_m (28. Juni 2017)

ähja .. weitere Bilder gibts natürlich auch noch


----------



## beuze1 (30. Juni 2017)

In schöner regelmäßigkeit Treffen sich ehemalige und immer noch Cube Fahrer,
1-2 mal im Jahr um zusammen zu Biken.






Dieses mal im schönen Thüringen.





Schon kurz nach dem Start gab es aber ein kleineres Problem,





und Sirrah73 meinte schon, für Tina ist die Tour hier vorbei?











Tina hatte eine Bremssattelschraube verloren, aber wozu wurden nochmal Kabelbinder erfunden?





Genau, zur schleiffreien Montage des Bremssattels!





Zusammenpacken und weiter gehts.



































Durchaus anspruchsvoll.

















Steht Rundblick etwa steht unter Strom?





Aber es ging auch gemütlicher

















mit Aussicht

















und abwärts





Bei Ziegenrück





die Bremse hält!





Vom Tal wieder auf die Hochfläche

















Dann wirds wieder extrem Trailig.





Da tut kühles Nass gut.





wieder hoch



















Bereit zur letzten langen abfahrt des Tages.





Danach stehen ca. 60km/1300hm auf der Uhr!


----------



## beuze1 (30. Juni 2017)

Neuer Tag, neues Abenteuer






Lampenausgabe







Biken unter Tage






Total verrückt
























Rundblick lässt's spritzen



















Der Bildermacher



























Tina will raus! und lässt Dampf ab.






Die Grubenfahrer






 In der Bar auf einen Grubenschnaps, danke nochmal an unseren Guide Lukas Rham von ERTS, wenn Ihr mal in der Nähe seid, unbedingt machen






Schweißtreibend trotz nur 10°






Leider hat sich CubeAms1970 verletzt,






wurde aber noch in der Grube erstversorgt.






Während Lukas gerne noch etwas Desinfizieren würde, schaut CubeAms1970 lieber Bilder.






Großes saubermachen












Dann geht es nochmal auf Tour, ohne CubeAms1970 der sich ein paar Stiche im KH abholen muss.
























Was gibts da






a ja, Schloss Burgk






Allso auf und hoch






schöne Anfahrt




















mit Aussicht













Blick zurück zur Brücke






auf dem Heimweg






Letzter Schwung






schön wars,  ca. 50km/1000hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HMaulwurfsson (3. Juli 2017)

Schöner Bericht!

Welche Tour habt ihr Untertage genommen? Die haben 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade. Wie schwierig/machbar war eure Tour?


----------



## beuze1 (4. Juli 2017)

Wir hatten die Stufe 3- schwierig.
Mann /Frau sollte schon sein Bike kennen und beherrschen. Es ist oft nur Lenkerbreit, dazu noch niedrig  und vor allem richtig dunkel.
Ist wie beim Nightride, man sollte seine Schaltung im Griff haben, weil es ständig auf und ab geht.
Trotz der doch recht frischen Temperatur in der Grube kommt man schnell ordentlich ins Schwitzen, weil man ständig am Treten ist, aber fast kein Fahrtwind für Kühlung sorgt.
In der gewählten stufe 3 ist also Fitness und Bikebeherrschung schon recht nützlich.
Aber der Organisator und Guide Lukas Rham von ERTS hat die Sache 100% im Griff  und bringt alle, unabhängig vom können wieder sicher ans Tageslicht.
Aktuell werden auch nur 2½ Biker in den ca. 250km Tunnel vermisst.
Unbedingt einmal machen, ist ein Erlebnis 
*Ihr solltet zu 6 sein!*


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2017)

Ja, kann ich bestätigen. War ne riesen Gaudi. Aber die 12 °C fühlen sich wie 25 °C an. Bin kurz/kurz gefahren und war gut am ölen. Lenkerbreite sollte 780mm nicht überschreiten. Da ist nicht mehr viel Platz links und rechts.


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juli 2017)

Sau geil......  Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein... Top!


----------



## FZ1 (10. Juli 2017)

...Harz......damit das Bike weiss, wozu es da ist


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (11. Juli 2017)

Hey,
ich suche für den 26.08.17 noch 3 Mitstreiter für eine geführte Enduro Tour bei ERTS. Es ginge dabei um die Schwarzatalenduro Tour. Laut Guide ist die Tour etwas felsiger und hat schnellere Abfahrten.  
1350 hm, 42,5 km, 29,-€.
http://www.erlebnisradtouren-saaleland.de/gefuehrte_mtb_touren.html

Hätte jemand Lust darauf, vielleicht sogar von denjenigen, die letztens bei der ERTS Höhlentour so gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben!?


----------



## beuze1 (11. Juli 2017)

HMaulwurfsson schrieb:


> Welche....
> Wie....



ein einfaches "Danke" hätte genügt


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (11. Juli 2017)

Sorry und danke natürlich für die Antwort.


----------



## mathijsen (11. Juli 2017)

HMaulwurfsson schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich suche für den 26.08.17 noch 3 Mitstreiter für eine geführte Enduro Tour bei ERTS. Es ginge dabei um die Schwarzatalenduro Tour. Laut Guide ist die Tour etwas felsiger und hat schnellere Abfahrten.
> 1350 hm, 42,5 km, 29,-€.
> http://www.erlebnisradtouren-saaleland.de/gefuehrte_mtb_touren.html
> ...


Lust auf jeden Fall, aber da bin ich gerade im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (16. Juli 2017)

Auf Probefahrt mit einem Canoyn Spectral AL 8.0





Aus dem Deal wurde dann aber nicht’s, wegen 50€. 
Hauptsächlich aber eher, weil ich beim Fahren keine Begeisterung in mir spürte und mir die Oberfläche (Stealth) des Bikes super empfindlich vorkam.





Zum Glück hatte ich mein treues Cube dabei.





so konnte ich noch eine ausgedehnte Tour durch Augsburgs westliche Wälder unternehmen.





da reicht aber einmal auch.





zu viel Wald





zu wenig Panorama







.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juli 2017)




----------



## FZ1 (30. Juli 2017)

...gerade kleine Runde gedreht. Sommer in Schleswig-Holstein


 

 
das Wetter ist so wechselhaft


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. August 2017)

ich will dann auch mal wieder ein Bild in diesem Fred beitragen....

Mein erster 3000er mit Rad!




nach der Platte ging es mit *Rumpel-Flow PLUS* weiter ....

Danke an @vest für das Bild!


----------



## DaKing (2. August 2017)

Göflaner Schartlkamm - anspruchsvolle Tour im Vinschgau


----------



## beuze1 (3. August 2017)

3 tage Toblach, es deutete sich schon an,
das wir nicht die beste Woche erwischt haben.





Jetzt sind wir da, dann wird auch gefahren





1400 hm am Stück warten










150 hm vor dem Gipfel deutete es sich schon an





wir schaffen es nicht mehr vor dem Gewitter





Andreas mahnte zur Umkehr, keine Minute zu früh und trotzdem noch 1Std. 
im Starkregen mit Blitz und Donner abgefahren.
Keine Bilder....

Der zweite Tag fing schonmal besser an





es warten wieder gut 1200 hm





Gertrud im Begegnungsverkehr





Selfie





das zieht sich noch





Und wieder holt uns ein heftiges Gewitter ein.






Im Starkregen mit Blitz und Donner abgefahren.
Keine Bilder....

Letzter Tag, versprach viel...





und hat auch fast gehalten....





Im regen, ohne Blitz und Donner abgefahren.
Keine Bilder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKing (6. August 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> 3 tage Toblach, es deutete sich schon an,
> das wir nicht die beste Woche erwischt haben.


Wie schade! Im Vinschgau sind die ganzen Gewitter letzte Woche bis auf Sa/So Abend vorbeigerauscht - Glück gehabt.


----------



## marco_m (6. August 2017)

Cowride in Flums 





Wenn ihr mal die Schweiz besucht sind die Flumser Berge einen Besuch wert, die haben tolle Trails geschaffen !!


----------



## mathijsen (19. August 2017)

2017.07.30. Radtour Sächsische Schweiz_-6 by Michael Topp (@MTK85), auf Flickr


----------



## beuze1 (24. August 2017)

*Brückentage...*
unterwegs in den Eiszeitlichen-Tobeln rund um Ravensburg.





Schmalegger Tobel





Glastobel















200 Jahre alt, die Königstanne.










Die Tobel entstanden vor rund 12.000 Jahren










_Buttenmühlebach_





Ganz, schön Arbeit. Offensichtlich zwei verschiedene Väter!





Ringgenburger Tobel





Engeleloch


----------



## beuze1 (30. August 2017)

Was ich als Ravensburger schon immer mal wollte















an einem schönen Tag,















Hoch zur....











Ravensburger Hütte





Kässpätzlä mit Aussicht





die Hütte in der Rückschau





Stierlochjoch





ganz oben





was für ein schönes Plätzchen *(wen haben wir denn da getroffen?)*





die abfahrt vom Stierlochjoch
















ein Traum





Darauf einen Eiskaffee in Lech 





.


----------



## beuze1 (8. September 2017)

Ein Tag an der wilden Ach





bedeutet immer





reichlich Trails





das macht Laune















Auch wenn es nicht danach aussieht





es ist stockdunkel im Tunnel





Und nur mit Vorsicht fahrend zu passieren





spannend weiter

















Immer wieder Staunen





Über diese fast schon kanadische Landschaft





noch ein Tunnel





noch dunkler





und nur mit Licht zu befahren





an der abgesackten Brücke





ist etwas kletter angesagt





bevor es weitergeht





zur nächsten Brücke.











Kommt etwas ungelegen





Ich rate eindringlich davon ab, es mir gleichzutun und die Mure zu übersteigen.
Es ist lebensgefährlich!





nachdem ich mich kräftig eingesaut hab, schnell





zum Fluß, mich sauber machen.





Ich verlasse das Tal





auf einem guten Güterweg.





Nur um mich danach gleich wieder ins Tal zurückzustürzen























Durch den Zielbogen





zum Ende einer fantastischen Runde.





Keine Frage, ich komm wieder 






.​


----------



## isartrails (8. September 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ein Tag an der wilden Ach
> 
> bedeutet immer
> 
> ...


Zuerst habe ich gedacht, das ist Lyrik, die einzelnen Zeilen so mit großem Abstand zueinander.
Dann, ca. 5 Minuten später, haben sich so langsam auch die Bilder aufgebaut. 

Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass die ganze seite extrem mit Bildern überladen ist.


----------



## Zerzal (8. September 2017)

Also bei mir lädt das innert Sekunden....


----------



## isartrails (8. September 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Also bei mir lädt das innert Sekunden....


Okay, dann ist es langsames Internet, ein alter Rechner oder sonst irgendeine Unzulänglichkeit meinerseits. Ich stürz mich deswegen nicht von der Brücke.
Nehmt es halt als originellen Einwurf: ich hab am Anfang wirklich geglaubt, beuze1 macht auf Lyrik.


----------



## Zerzal (8. September 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich stürz mich deswegen nicht von der Brücke.


Dann kann ich ja beruhigt schlafen gehen....



isartrails schrieb:


> ich hab am Anfang wirklich geglaubt, beuze1 macht auf Lyrik.


Seine Beiträge in diesem fred sind doch Lyrik für die Biker-Seele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (9. September 2017)

Gestern noch eine ATW Tour gemacht, bevor heute der Regen kommt....


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (19. September 2017)

Kleine Runde mit Shooting am heimischen See...

















mit dabei ein AMS 150


----------



## beuze1 (25. September 2017)

Nachdem mein Cube eine Wellness Kur bekommen hat


Spoiler: klick



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-ams-knacken-im-hinterbau-neue-lager.267082/page-7#post-14791962


war heute wieder Alltag angesagt,






es ging mal wieder auf den Hausberg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Über wunderschöne Trails





Hinein in den Wald.





Abfahrt der Spitzenklasse am See

















Über gewagte Konstruktionen






direkt zur sehenswerten Seebühne











Spiegelbilder







.​


----------



## beuze1 (29. September 2017)

Früh am Morgen, irgendwo in Bayern





Ich bin doch nicht etwa?





auf dem Holzweg.





Am Starnberger See,





auch schön.





Von der Würm,





zur Isar.





Trails satt.





Tiefblicke











Einblicke





Im grünen Tal


----------



## beuze1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Herbst bei Lindenberg/Scheidegg, blick auf die Nagelfluhkette


----------



## marco_m (15. Oktober 2017)

Davoser Tour mit ultimativ hohem Trailanteil ... Jakobashorn (mit Gondel) - Pischa (ohne Gondel) - Gotschna (mit Gondel) 
Insgesamt 50km, 1200Hm und 3300 Tm, Fahrzeit ca. 6h. Zur Nachahmung empfohlen

Jakobshorn 












Pischa




Gotschna


----------



## beuze1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Was für ein fantastischer Oktober,





was für Ausblicke,










bei dem (Sommer) Wetter, trinken nicht vergessen.





Goldener Oktober.





Nach 1000 hm am Stück..





verdiente Pause.





Nach der üppigen Portion Kaiserschmarrn





gehts 10 km nur noch Bergab 





ein Traumtrail,

















der erst im Tal zu ende ist.


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. Oktober 2017)

Wir waren am Wochenende ein wenig im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs! Genauer gesagt die Tour 1 ab Rodalben.



 

Blick in die Vogesen (oder so...)






















 


Das ganze Mitte Oktober bei 20 Grad!

So soll es sein, so kann es bleiben.


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Oktober 2017)

gestern gab es mal wieder mal eine Ausfahrt mit dem Cube von dem Hügel runter 




das Cube hat sich noch etwas gesonnt vor der Abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (22. Oktober 2017)

mutig... wo is das?


----------



## beuze1 (22. Oktober 2017)

Den schönen Freitag nochmal genutzt





um schnell mal von Österreich











zum Fürstentum Liechtensteinzu Biken





Nach 1200 hm geht es zu Fuß weiter











Bis ein sonniges Plätzchen gefunden ist.





Da schmeckt das Vesper!





Zum Nachtisch noch nach einem Trail ausschau gehalten,





um die ganzen hm wieder genüsslich zu vernichten.





Da rauscht es im Blätterwald

















Zwischenstation





Der Wald brennt





in den schönsten Farben.





Ein herrlicher 1000hm Trail bis in die Stadt,





Ende gut, alles gut.


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Oktober 2017)

Zerzal schrieb:


> mutig... wo is das?



Karwendel!


----------



## beuze1 (25. Oktober 2017)

*Oktober 2017 *


----------



## dasspice (1. November 2017)

Hallo Ihr da,
ich bin jetzt nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder eine längere tour gefahren (mit Rucksack).
Meine Lieblingsaussicht mit Blick ins Mittelrheintal war heute besonders schön.




Vorbei an den Resten des Merkurtempels.




Auf komische Vögel trifft man im Bopparder Stadtwald.













Endlich im Ehrbachtal angekommen. Ein mittelalterlicher Schieferstollen.







Der Weg wird langsam interessanter.




Singletrack: Mehr Platz ist nicht.








Biker's first Choice: nasses, schräges Schiefergestein




Aber auch die Holzbrücken sind glatt wie Schmierseife.










Endlich weitet sich die Ehrbachklamm wieder, es wird heller und 5° Grad wärmer.




Die Ehrenburg.




Das Rad ist schmutzig, vielleicht sollte ich mir ein neues kaufen.




Endlich an der Mosel. Aber jetzt sind es noch 25 km bis nach Hause und das Notstromaggregat läuft schon.




Die Burg Thurant über Alken.




Was soll das denn sein, egal Augen zu und schnell drüber.







Ergebnis: 60 km und mehrere hundert Höhenmeter (Mittelgebirge eben) und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## beuze1 (1. November 2017)

Ja, das war doch mal eine klasse Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2017)

​


----------



## wildermarkus (12. November 2017)

Für beuze1 kennst das noch?


----------



## beuze1 (15. November 2017)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Für beuze1 kennst das noch?



Klar kenn ich das, da wohnt doch Bärbel 





die habe ich damals besucht


----------



## beuze1 (11. Februar 2018)

Was, noch keine Beiträge im Jahr 2018? das muss sich ändern!
Ich rolle schon wieder ordentlich durchs Argental...





der Burgturm von Neurav ist heute das Ziel





Beim letzten Anstieg, wird selbst dem Foto schummrig 






.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2018)

Beuze du Held der Arbeit  Immer noch das beste Cube ever unter dem Gesäss?
Coole Bilder von deinen Touren, dieses Jahr steige ich auch mal wieder in das Geschehen ein 

Bleib frisch und munter


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das beste Cube ever



Hoi,
schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Ja mein gutes Cube, was soll ich sagen....bringt mich nach wie vor zuverlässig überall rauf und noch wichtiger, auch wieder runter. Da brauchts vorerst kein völlig überteuertes neues, obwohl ich schon hin und wieder nach alternativen schaue. 
Schön das Du wieder mehr in das Geschehen einsteigen möchtest, ist doch soooo ein schönes Hobby 
Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal in der schönen Schweiz auf eine Tour treffen, gerne auch mit alten Bekannten


----------



## Zerzal (16. Februar 2018)

beuze1, du bist nich alleine.....


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hoi,
> schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Ja mein gutes Cube, was soll ich sagen....bringt mich nach wie vor zuverlässig überall rauf und noch wichtiger, auch wieder runter. Da brauchts vorerst kein völlig überteuertes neues, obwohl ich schon hin und wieder nach alternativen schaue.
> Schön das Du wieder mehr in das Geschehen einsteigen möchtest, ist doch soooo ein schönes Hobby
> Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal in der schönen Schweiz auf eine Tour treffen, gerne auch mit alten Bekannten



Klar, oder im schönen Allgäu  Ich frag mal bei der gemeinsamen Bekannten an  kommt bald wieder auf Urlaub


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2018)

zwar kein Cube, aber ich bin wieder am Biken  ( PS: rechts hat's ein Cube  )


----------



## beuze1 (20. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich frag mal bei der gemeinsamen Bekannten an



Sehr gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (21. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zwar kein Cube, aber ich bin wieder am Biken  ( PS: rechts hat's ein Cube  )



Hesch aber Glück ghaa....  Also, dass da rechts n Cube steht


----------



## beuze1 (22. Februar 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hesch aber Glück ghaa....  Also, dass da rechts n Cube steht



Passt
Genau richtig zum Cube-Treffen-2018.
Bin seit Jahren der einzige mit einem Cube


----------



## Zerzal (22. Februar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Passt
> Genau richtig zum Cube-Treffen-2018.
> Bin seit Jahren der einzige mit einem Cube


Dann nimmst doch am besten zum nächsten Treffen ne Handvoll Cube Aufkleber mit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Cube-Treffen-2018.



wo findet das denn statt ? vielleicht könntens zwei werden


----------



## beuze1 (22. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> wo findet das denn statt ?



Das wann und wo stehen noch nicht fest. Wenn Du Tipps hast gerne.


----------



## mathijsen (5. März 2018)

Gestern mal wieder im Elbsandstein unterwegs gewesen...



2018.03.04. Sächsische Schweiz MTB-3 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr




2018.03.04. Sächsische Schweiz MTB-24 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr

... und dabei zufällig einen gebauten Trail entdeckt.



2018.03.04. Sächsische Schweiz MTB-11 by Michael Topp, auf Flickr


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2018)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder



Wirklich tolle Fotos von Dir auf auf Flickr   
München, Dresden, Makro usw


----------



## mathijsen (6. März 2018)

@beuze1 Hehe, ne. Ich hab fotografisch keinen Schimmer, der Micha (@MTK85) ist ein Freund. (Deswegen bin ich auch auf den Bildern, sonst stünde ich hinter der Linse.^^)


----------



## beuze1 (9. März 2018)

Das Eis zieht sich zurück,







und es riecht nach Frühling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2018)

stimmt, der Bärlauch macht sich bemerkbar


----------



## der Digge (31. März 2018)

Mit dem LTD auf der Halde Hoppenbruch


----------



## Orby (17. April 2018)

Nachdem im Oktober am zweiten Tag die Technik nicht wollte, erneut hin und richtig in die Saison starten. 
Mal ein paar Impressionen aus Finale.


----------



## rider1970 (17. April 2018)

Sehr schön 
Sonnenbrand geholt oder täuscht das auf dem 2. Bild?


----------



## Orby (17. April 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Sonnenbrand geholt oder täuscht das auf dem 2. Bild?



Am ersten Tag kam die Sonne erst am Nachmittag auf, davor warm eingepackt und Regenjacke wegen Wind und Schlamm. 
Am zweiten Tag super windig und grau. Erst seit gestern wirklich sonnig und normaler Wind, war aber unser letzter Tag 

Trotzdem der Hammer.


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. April 2018)

leider nicht meins, aber schöner Werbefilm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (2. Mai 2018)

Die Supertrails am Hohen Schneeberg werden einfach nie alt. Und nie langweilig.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (8. Mai 2018)

Bilder aus dem Sauerland...
Hier auf dem Ruhrhöhenweg „Xr“ mit meinem AMS 150











Beim SKS Marathon in Sundern,
mit einem recht „alten“ LDT pro, als Hardtrail ein zuverlässiges schnelles Bike!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2018)

Cube in Motion @ Eifel







 
























​


----------



## Orby (5. Juni 2018)

Paar Impressionen vom letzten Trip mit meinem Mädel.
Sie ist jetzt auf den Geschmack gekommen und so haben wir uns die Bikes geschnappt und sind an die tschechisch-polnische Grenze.
Singletrek pod smrkem war das Ziel.





Hier darf man kein Wurzel- oder Steingeballer erwarten, dafür ist es wirklich der Begriff von Flow.





Verschiedene Routen laden zum "Surfen" ein. Es ist ein großer Pumptrack, ohne es zu merken fährt man plötzlich bergauf und kurvt um die Bäume.





Vom dichten Wald, über offene Wiesen bis zum "Märchenwald" ist alles dabei.





Großteils führt der Uphill ebenfalls auf einem Trail bergauf.





Das tschechische Bier scheint wohl nicht allen zu bekommen, ich fahre einen 800 Lenker und hatte jeweils 2cm links und rechts noch.





Wer also mit der Familie oder alleine Spaß am "Surfen" haben will, hier ist man richtig. Selten so einen Spaß und Lust auf so wenig Tiefenmetern und leichtem Gelände gehabt.





Nach ein paar Tagen Ruhe ging es bei mir dann noch ins Trailcenter Rabenberg zum Testival.





Hab mal das One50 dort getestet. Eigentlich der wahre Grund wieso ich hin bin.





Auf dem Rückweg stand noch zufällig ein Yeti SB 5.5 in XL da, also mal direkter Vergleich.





Heute mal dann das One50 SL in natura begutachtet, sehr schönes Bike live.


----------



## rider1970 (5. Juni 2018)

@Orby 
Sehr schöner Bericht 
Wie waren deine eindrücke vom neuen 150er Stereo?


----------



## Orby (5. Juni 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @Orby
> Sehr schöner Bericht
> Wie waren deine eindrücke vom neuen 150er Stereo?



Das 150 hat es mir vor ersten Tag angetan, ein "Will/Muss-Haben Effekt" , folgender Beitrag hat es nicht besser gemacht.
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2018/05/16/cube-stereo-150-c68-tm-erste-praxiseindrucke/
Als Vergleich dient mein Stereo SHPC 160 MY2015 in 20" mit Eagle und neuer Charger in der Pike, ebenfalls mit Marry (Trailstar) und HD (Speed). Das One50 war auch in 20".

Es fährt sich einen Tick weniger wendig als mein bisheriges Bike. Denke etwas mehr Eingewöhnung, etwas aktivere Fahrweise und ebenfalls ein 800 Lenker mit GE1 Griffen werden es dauerhaft verbessern und den Unterschied minimieren.

Ich habe auf der Testrunde auf alles draufhalten, bin einen Teil der schwarzen BR Runde gefahren in Rabenberg, also nicht sauber sondern absichtlich die Hindernisse gesucht. Man merkt wie die 29 deutlich weniger abgebremst werden. Es rollt wirklich besser drüber.
Das Bike liegt sehr satt, bin in einige Rinnen mit losem Gestein rein und nicht gerade wenig Speed. Das Vertrauen ins Bike war schnell da, eigentlich sofort. Es ist schön stabil, bilde mir ein gespürt zu haben wie alles steif und laufsicher gewirkt hat. 
Wie weit der softe X2 Anteil daran hat? Im Gegenzug war die Gabel nicht optimal eingestellt und eher anstrengend zu Fahren.  

Ließ sich auch einfach aufs Hinterrad ziehen das One50.
Bergauf war es dafür anstrengend. Ob es die SuperGravity Bereifung war oder das Gewicht? Ich war auf jeden Fall sehr früh im leichtesten Gang und bin böse ins Schwitzen gekommen.

Aber mein persönliches Fazit:
Seit gestern ist mein 160 Stereo verkauft und hoffentlich in KW 25 mein neuer Begleiter das SL 

Hier noch ein paar Handybilder vom SL in 18", finde es sieht real deutlich besser aus wie es auf der HP wirkt.


----------



## baxxter (5. Juni 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Handybilder vom SL in 18", finde es sieht real deutlich besser aus wie es auf der HP wirkt.
> Anhang anzeigen 737621 Anhang anzeigen 737622 Anhang anzeigen 737623



Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, sieht echt geil aus 
Kannst dich ja mal im entsprechenden Thread eintragen mit Modell Größe und Liefertermin, dann haben wir alles schön zusammengefasst.

Grüße


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2018)

Ein schneller Trip nach Österreich für ein paar Stunden vor dem Deutschlandspiel.
Wollte eigentlich von meiner ersten Fahrt mit dem Stereo 150 29 berichten, jedoch noch nicht da, vielleicht aber trotzdem interessant. Hatte adäquaten Ersatz 





In Sölden ist man komplett eingestellt auf Biker im Sommer. Was im Winter Ski und Board verleiht, dort gibt es im Sommer Bikes zu leihen, oder kann das eigene reparieren lassen etc.. Viele große Marken, viele Typen und der Zustand der Bikes hat sehr gut gewirkt.
Gegenüber der Bahnstation z.B. konnte man Cubes leihen, Two oder Hanzz etc.
Ich bin jedoch auf die andere Seite wo theoretisch ein Mondraker Dune reserviert war.





Mit der Bahn geht es hoch und meine Bike für den Tag, ein neues ungefahrenes Trek Slash 9.8 mit Marry rundum 
Für 59€ am Tag finde ich es persönlich OK, gleich mal an 29 gewöhnen und vergleichen mit den Erinnerungen an das Stereo 150 TM.





Unter der Bahn schlingelt sich die Teäre Line und gibt erste Ausblicke was einen erwartet.





Wegen der "kleinen Kältewelle" war es relativ frisch oben an der Mittelstation, morgens laut Webcam um 6 Uhr 0,7 Grad.
Mein Mädel ihr 160 HPA SL. Da sie erst wenige Monate auf dem Bike sitzt sind wir zu der Eebme und dann auf die Ohn Line. Da die Guide RS noch neu war, war ich froh für einen chilligen Einstieg. Die Bremswirkung war bei fast Null.
Beides sind nette schöne Trails, überfordern niemand, man sollte jedoch Kurven fahren können im steilen Gelände.





Später alleine auf die Teäre Line und fliegen lassen, zumindest für meine Begriffe 
Nicht alle Kurven sind so weitläufig, was mit dem Slash.... später mehr dazu.





An ein paar Stellen etwas technischer, gefühlt aber kaum ein Unterschied für geübte Fahrer. Angeblich 130 Kurven ins Tal. Jedoch wie auf den zwei anderen Lines der Schluss auf grobem Schotter. Nicht meine Welt.

Leider waren zeitlich nur einige Abfahrten möglich, aber wir werden erneut kommen und mehr Fahren. Schon alles spaßig und angenehm dort.





Jetzt aber mal mein persönlicher Eindruck vom Slash 9.8 (Gr. 19.5) zu meinem subjektiven Erinnerungen an das 150 TM (Gr. 20). Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant, da ja beide Bikes "theoretisch vergleichbar" sind.

Das Slash ist sehr racelastig, der Hinterbau absolut top, der beste was ich bisher gefahren bin. Das Bike fühlt sich leichtfüßiger an als das Stereo TM. Jedoch schreit das Slash nach Speed, enge langsame Kurven machen nicht wirklich Spaß damit. So nebenbei Fahren ist nicht wirklich.
Das Stereo TM lag mit dem X2 satter, war jedoch auch langsam gefahren mit weniger Konzentration zu bewegen. Wobei das Stereo TM SG Bereifung hatte mit vermutlich weniger Druck in den Reifen (tubless?) und der X2 Soft abgestimmt war.
Die 36 Fox am Slash ist top, gerade unter Speed, bei schnellen Schlägen durch Bremswellen fand ich sie jedoch zu straff und anstrengend. Das schmatzende Geräusch ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auch der Freilauf vom Slash, surrt wie ein Bienenschwarm.

Ich hab mich auf beiden Bikes bergab sofort wohl gefühlt mit meinen 1,86m und SL 0,88m. Am Stereo TM waren glaube ich 3/4 der Spacer über dem Vorbau, am Slash alle unter dem Vorbau. Vom Feeling gleich.
Bergauf bin ich mit Stereo TM problemlos (bis auf die SG Bereifung), beim Slash war der Sattel ein Sofa und ich habe sehr von hinten getreten, was ich bisher nicht kannte. Zum größeren Rahmen zu greifen wäre vielleicht eine Lösung, aber dann müsste man es noch aktiver Fahren. Also irgendwie doch nicht. Denke mit dem 20 Stereo habe ich genau die passende Lösung durch den steileren Sitzwinkel.

Bin auf jedem Fall vom 29 Virus mit Federweg infiziert. Fühlt sich nach wenigen Metern alles passend an.
Das Slash ist ein Race-Bike, animiert immer Speed zu geben. Da ich aber ein "langsamer schneller Fahrer" bin, denke ich dass meine Wahl mit dem Stereo 150 29 SL die richtige war.

Nebenbei einen Gruß an Thomas vom Forum, kurzer Smalltalk am Einstieg, hoffe ihr hattet auch noch einen schönen Tag dort.


----------



## beuze1 (29. Juni 2018)

Das Cube-Sommer-Treffen 2018, dieses mal in der Eifel, war wieder sehr schön.
Wir hatten dieses mal 2 Ferienwohnungen gebucht, was sich am Abend als sehr gemütlich bewährt hat. Wir waren mit 6 Mann plus
"Los fahr schon mann" Tina unterwegs.

unser Lager











neue Bikes begutachten





gleich gehts los...





das erste von 8 Maaren ist erreicht.





das Gmündener Maar





Eifel-Trails 






























speed





wo gehts lang





Kabelbinder...hält!





Werksatt





Wetten, zwei Kartuschen?





Gewonnen!





Belgischer Kreisel










über die Liser















Runde Sache





so ein Maar










Hinterm Horizont gehts weiter





gute Navigation ist in der Eifel alles





Hier könnte ein Weg (gewesen) sein?





das kalte Pulvermaar





das Schalkenmehrener Maar





der Dronketurm.





das Weinfelder Maar





letzte Pause





auch für die Bikes





Schön war's... dann bis im Herbst im Felsenland  





beuze1




schraeg schrieb:


> wo findet das denn statt ? vielleicht könntens zwei werden



sorry Hubert , hab nicht mehr an dich gedacht ..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> sorry Hubert , hab nicht mehr an dich gedacht ..



Kein Problem, Zeit ist bei mir eh immer knapp wer weiss obs geklappt hätte.
Aber da in die Ecke fahr ich auch noch dieses Jahr, ist schön da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (30. Juni 2018)

Gestern kam die erlösende Nachricht, Bike ist da und wird gecheckt. Also stand ich sowie der zukünftige Besitzer eines Stereo 150 Race 29 in 20 heute morgen um 9:05 vor unserem Bikeladen.





Trotz einer Stunde Schleifen und Schneiden wollen die Crankboots und meine OneUp Pedal nicht harmonieren. Ebenfalls lässt sich die 77designz crash plate nicht so einfach montieren, da die Kefü das rechte untere ISCG Gewinde belegt.
Der 800 Atlas Lenker fehlt auch noch, aber egal. Sowas sind Kleinigkeiten. 

Zu den positiven Dingen.
Das 20 Stereo 150 SL 29  wiegt fahrfertig, tubless mit 355gr. Pedalen 13,7 kg, siehe Bild 
Cube gibt 13,3 kg an. Also sehr realistische Werte, so kannte ich es bereits von meinem Super HPC Race 160.

Noch schnell Sattel getauscht, Spacer ummonitiert und meine K-edge Garmin Halterung (bei 35mm Lenkern die schöne Lösung finde ich) statt der Ahead Kappe und raus mit der Family.  





Wir haben 26, 27.5 und 29 vereint 





Die ersten Eindrücke nach ca. 25km mit etwas Trail.

GX wie gewohnt super präzise, will nie mehr was anderes. Das 30KB ist sinnvoll im Vergleich zum 32KB auf meinem 160 mit 27.5.
Die Code R hat eine lange Einbremszeit. Die Hebel von SRAM haben mir bereits an der Guide getaugt, hier auch.
Der Cube Remote von der Dropper fliegt raus, statt dessen OneUp mit MMX auf die Code. Der Auslöseweg für die Dropper ist mir zu lang und der Remote wirkt nicht gerade wertig. Die Dropper passt, wie die Reverb etwas Spiel, dafür fährt sie ungewohnt leise aus. Kein Plopp bin oben. Aber alles nur Gewöhnung.

Am Setup und Cockpit tüftel ich noch. Der SAG hinten ist zu hoch mit ca. 30 %, der Hinterbau ist da nicht super ruhig, jedoch nur sichtbar am Dämpfer (irgendwie falsch eingestellt von mir, Ziel sind 20-25% in Attack stehend). Wenn hinten passt, kommt vorne die Gabel. Die passt bisher gut.
Trotzdem fühlt sich bereits jetzt alles stimmig und steif an. Finde sogar merkbar steifer als mein 160.
Ja es ist ein 29, aber es ist nicht unwendig. Das Feeling passt. Gibt ein sicheres und laufstabiles Gefühl ohne holzig zu sein. Es verleitet nicht so zum Racen wie das Slash, gleichzeitig kann man es entspannt "nebenbei" Fahren und auf alles drauf halten was kommt.
Bergauf war es deutlich angenehmer als das Stereo TM (Reifen + Gewicht?) und um Welten besser als das Slash 9.8 in 19.5.

Da alles so super geklappt hat, möchte ich gerne das Wildrad-Team https://www.wildrad.eu/ und natürlich unter anderem da Walter und Fredi positiv erwähnen.
Man darf ja auch mal loben wenn was positiv ist.


----------



## RK-48 (1. Juli 2018)

Bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge fährst du das sl 150 in L/20“? Die Sattelstütze sieht ja schon soweit ausgezogen aus das du hättest auch ein XL fahren können. Warum hast du dich dagegen entschieden?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Orby (1. Juli 2018)

RK-48 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge fährst du das sl 150 in L/20“? Die Sattelstütze sieht ja schon soweit ausgezogen aus das du hättest auch ein XL fahren können. Warum hast du dich dagegen entschieden?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ich bin 1,86m mit SL 0,88m

Mit dem 160 Stereo und einem 515 Sattelrohr hat es nie so gewirkt. Siehe Bild 5
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cub...stigesXB3224009X539165/page-171#post-15208057
Denke das kurze Sattelrohr lässt es so wirken.
Auf dem ersten Bild war frisch vom Laden, später ist meine eingestelle Sattelhöhe. 

Ich hab bisher die meisten Bikes immer in L gefahren bzw. getestet. Fand es meist passend. Sogar das Nicolai mit einem Reach über 500 war OK zu fahren, wenn auch sehr extrem. Mit Speed ja, wenden auf dem Feldweg  Testfahrt gerne, haben wollen?

Irgendwie hat sich mir nie die Frage gestellt nach XL. Das Test Yeti war XL, nur etwas länger als das Cube in L. Aber irgendwas hat nicht so ganz gepasst.
Sobald ich aber auf einem Cube in L sitze, passt es irgendwie. Vielleicht die nicht zu extreme Geo, vermutlich genau passend für meinen Hobbybiker-Fahrstil mit Spaß statt Mach 2 durch den Wald.
Hinterradversetzen kann ich nicht, bisher komme ich aber ganz gut durch mit tief und weiter hinter.
Hab es auf dem kleinen Übungsgelände gestern getestet wo wir drei enge Kehren im Hang haben. Hab keinen Unterschied zum Stereo 160 in L von 2015 gespürt. Denke ist eine persönliche Sache was einem taugt, bzw. was man fährt.

Das 150 lässt mich sehr flott, sicher und entspannt durch Geröllfelder rauschen, vermutlich auch schneller. Gleichzeitig ist es kaum weniger verspielt als mein 160 Modelljahr 2015 in L mit 27.5.


----------



## RK-48 (2. Juli 2018)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort auf meine Fragen. Ich denke ich werde wohl auch nicht darum kommen beide Größen L und XL zutesten um festzustellen welches das richtige für mich ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Zerzal (2. Juli 2018)

RK-48 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge fährst du das sl 150 in L/20“? Die Sattelstütze sieht ja schon soweit ausgezogen aus das du hättest auch ein XL fahren können. Warum hast du dich dagegen entschieden?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen





RK-48 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für deine Antwort auf meine Fragen. Ich denke ich werde wohl auch nicht darum kommen beide Größen L und XL zutesten um festzustellen welches das richtige für mich ist.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Als kleine Anregung, ich bin 185cm/sl93 und fahre ein 15er Stereo in L. Das XL wäre damals auf grund von dem hohen Sattelrohr und dem daraus resultierenden hohen Oberrohr einfach zu hoch gewesen. 
Das Bike passt an sich theoretisch ganz gut. Was mich persönlich mittlerweile etwas stört, ist das hohe Oberrohr, das ist manchmal einfach im Weg, und der etwas kurze Reach, liegt mehr daran das meine anderen Bikes eine sportlicher Sitzposition haben. Wäre also das Oberrohr 3-4 cm tiefer und der Reach 2-3cm länger, wärs perfekt 
Würde ich jetzt also das neue Cube holen, würde ich ebenfalls zu L greifen und dies ohne das XL probe fahren zu müssen. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...


----------



## RK-48 (2. Juli 2018)

Genau die höhe des Sattelrohres ( 1,88m und SL 89-90)ist mein Problem. Die Geo des XL sagt mir echt zu mit längerem Reach da mir mein Strive cf 8 Race etwas kurz vorkommt. Das Stereo 150 in L z.B ist auf den Papier dann wieder noch etwas kürzer als mein Strive und für das XL wird meine Schrittlänge nicht reich. Ich finde das alles sehr schade da das Stereo 150 in Sachen Preis/Leistung echt super ist. Wenn ich mir selber ein Bike aufbauen würde wäre es von der Ausstattung zu 95% identisch dem Stereo 150 TM.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Timberwolf (3. Juli 2018)

@Orby:
Glückwunsch zum neuen SL 150
Hach, die gleichen Sitzbänke hab ich auch erst als Radständer mißbraucht und den tollen Ausblick genossen


----------



## Orby (9. Juli 2018)

War noch neugierig wie sich mein Stereo 150 in Sölden schlägt, Garmin/Strava erlauben ja gute Vergleiche zum Slash. 
Also morgens schnell hin, Warmfahrrunde und weiter an die Giggijochbahn. 



 

Sogar mit zwei Bikeständern in der Bahn. Wow was für ein Service 
Auf der Harbe Line, für mich die "Gähn Line" noch schnell ein paar Poser-Bilder mit der GoPro machen. 



 

Show-and-shine, bin nicht schnell aber auf Bildern sieht es keiner  
Danach 5 min "Ein-Fuß-Aerobic" um die frische Kuhscheiße die ich vor lauter Bildern voll erwischt habe, vom Fuß zu bekommen  
Über einen Schotterweg zum Lift der mich auf die Ollweite Line auf ca. 2.600m bringen sollte. Der aber nicht fährt, eher verkehrt. Fährt rückwärts da wohl ein technisches Problem vorliegt. Zwischendrin haben Hinterrad und Arsch Kontakt als ich schlagartig hinter muss, ein höherer Absatz überrascht mich auf dem Weg zum Lift. Vermutlich übertrieben, das Bike rollt locker drüber.  
Nach kurzer Pause zum Nene Trail rüber. Will gerade den Helm aufziehen da höre ich ein dumme Geräusch. Seitenwand und Dichtmilch kämpfen miteinander. Auf einem Schotterweg kille ich meinen Reifen 
10 min "Bike-hin-her-Aerobic" bringen nichts. Zu klein für Maxalami das Loch und auf Schlauch rein keine Lust. Bahn schnell runter und im Shop wo ich das Slash geliehen habe, einigen wir uns auf einen Versuch mit anderer Milch. Doc Blue rein, aufgepumpt und dicht. 



 

Testrun mit vielen kleinen Checks. Ein kleiner Tropfen, alles dicht. Dafür ist der Druckpunkt der Hinterradbremse mal da, mal nicht 
Bremse entlüften steht wohl an. 
Irgendwie soll es wohl heute nicht sein mit ausgefallenen Sachen. Will aber nicht umsonst 2 Stunden gefahren sein. Also baller ich noch zwei Abfahrten auf den einfachen Lines runter. Dort wird mich sicherlich jemand finden wenn ich mich ablege, so mein Denken. 

Spannende Frage am Abend, der Vergleich Garmin/Strave mit dem Slash 9.8 vor zwei Wochen. 
Ja ich war wohl überall schneller mit dem Stereo. Beide Strecken kannte ich besser (wobei sie nicht so anspruchsvoll sind und man gut auf Sicht Fahren kann), der Regen die Tage davor hat für mehr Grip gesorgt, gleichzeitig waren die Strecken ausgefahrener und mit deutlich mehr Bremswellen, teilweise auch Löchern versehen. 

Auf den kurzen Steinfeldern bzw. den wenigen ruppigen Stellen lag das Stereo ruhiger und entspannter, vielleicht mein Setup und tubeless mit ca. 0,2-0,3 bar weniger Druck? 
Die engen Anlieger wo das Slash unhandlich war, waren auch mit dem Stereo nicht schöner zu Fahren. Jedoch fährt sich das Stereo entspannter und ausgeglichener. Man kann damit richtig Gas geben, dabei reagiert das Bike vorhersehbar und ausgeglichen, gleichzeitig auch "bummeln". Entspannt geht mit dem Slash nicht, es will mehr und erwartet Konzentration, etwas nervöser bzw. spitzer vom Handling.   

Ließ sich mein Stereo 160 noch etwas halbherzig von hinten Fahren, ist dies mit dem Stereo 150 nicht möglich. Eine zentrale Fahrerposition, was man eigentlich immer haben sollte, ist hier pflicht. Jedoch nicht so ausgeprägt wie beim Slash. 

Fazit bisher, 29 + Federweg Virus infiziert und das Stereo 150 taugt mir voll. Genau was ich erwartet habe


----------



## Schafschützer (10. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (25. Juli 2018)

Hier mal ein Stereo Youth in Action.
Ort : Runcatrail Flims / CH


----------



## Orby (12. August 2018)

Erneut ein Abstecher mit der Family nach Nove Mesto pod smrkem.
Genau richtig um entspannt mit dem Mädel und mehr Trails zu fahren.




Bei Temperaturen um die 30 Grad ist man froh im Wald zu sein.




Einige lustige Stellen sind wie geschaffen für Bilder.




Mehrere aneinander gereihte Touren lassen viel Spielraum für die eigene Kondition.




Etwas Ruinentourismus am Abend darf nicht fehlen.




Schloss Friedland war auch mal angesagt.




Ein kurzer Abstecher zum Bikepark Jested entpuppt sich als Flop.
Entweder auf Schotter runter oder Anlieger mit Geröll und immer wieder Absätzen. Der untere Wurzelteil sieht ja noch lustig aus, da der Lift aber nur alle 30min fährt, über Mittag sogar noch eine Stunde Pause, will ich mein Mädel nicht warten lassen.
Wer den Park Bad Hindelang mag wird glücklich, mir hat mein Bike leid getan, für fortgeschrittene Anfänger wie mein Mädel nichts (war ihre Idee, musste sie mal es mal selbst Testen lassen).




Da Surfen wir am Nachmittag doch lieber wieder Singltrek ab.




Vor Ort kann man Orange und schöne Trek Bikes leihen.




Obwohl theoretisch alles sehr leicht ist, macht es auch mir an mehreren Tagen Spaß.




Nebenbei, der Hinterbau vom 150 ist um Welten besser an der vom 160 MY2015.
Das gesamte Bike hat mir trotz einiger engen Stellen sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## rider1970 (13. August 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Erneut ein Abstecher mit der Family nach Nove Mesto pod smrkem.
> Genau richtig um entspannt mit dem Mädel und mehr Trails zu fahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 762011
> 
> ...



Schöne Fotostrecke Orby 
Darf ich fragen welchen Helm du auf dem sechsten Bild trägst, ist das ein Fox Proframe? Frage nur aus gegebenen Anlass da ich am Samstag recht übel gestürzt bin und überlege ob ich nicht wieder auf einen Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz oder gleich einen leichten FF wie den Fox umsteige.


----------



## Orby (13. August 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schöne Fotostrecke Orby
> Darf ich fragen welchen Helm du auf dem sechsten Bild trägst, ist das ein Fox Proframe? Frage nur aus gegebenen Anlass da ich am Samstag recht übel gestürzt bin und überlege ob ich nicht wieder auf einen Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz oder gleich einen leichten FF wie den Fox umsteige.



Ja ist der Proframe. Angenehm leicht und gut belüftet. Auch an heißen Tagen taugt er mir mehr als der alte klassische FF.
Man vergisst sehr schnell dass man einen FF auf dem Kopf hat.
Mein Mädel hat den Met, der ist noch etwas leichter.
Bei beiden kann man halt den Kinnbügel nicht abnehmen. Bei uns ist es der zweite Helm für Parks oder Shuttle Tage.
Beide haben ein großes Sichtfeld und wirken gut verarbeitet.
Beim Fox sind drei unterschiedliche Einsätze für das Kinnteil dabei beim Met zwei. Dazu sind beim Fox noch zwei unterschiedliche für den Hinterkopf dabei zum anpassen.
Beim Met ist das Drehrad noch am Hinterkopf. Dafür schließt der Fox hinten etwas tiefer ab. Wobei beide nicht zu tief gehen hinten, also mit Rucksack problemlos.

Edit: Gute Besserung. Hoffentlich nicht zu viel passiert.


----------



## rider1970 (13. August 2018)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort und Besserungswünsche 
Bin gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück, nochmal Glück gehabt im Unglück, Prellung an der Hws was gerade mächtig schmerzt und Zerrung an der linken Schulter. Ausserdem etwas Gesichtspizza  (deshalb die frage nach dem ff) und selbiges an den Unterarmen. Leider die Ellenbogen Protektoren nicht angehabt, schön blöd


----------



## Orby (13. August 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort und Besserungswünsche
> Bin gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück, nochmal Glück gehabt im Unglück, Prellung an der Hws was gerade mächtig schmerzt und Zerrung an der linken Schulter. Ausserdem etwas Gesichtspizza  (deshalb die frage nach dem ff) und selbiges an den Unterarmen. Leider die Ellenbogen Protektoren nicht angehabt, schön blöd



Aua. 
Irgendwie immer meine Befürchtung zum falschen Zeitpunkt wenig geschützt zu sein. Knieschoner auf dem Hometrail ja oder doch nicht? 
Hab seit 2 Wochen immer was dabei in meinem Evoc Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor. 
 
Zum Größenvergleich das Feuerzeug. Auch gut bei Binenstichen etc. 
Gleich gebraucht bei einer spontanen und unfreiwilligen Bodenanalyse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (13. August 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Aua.
> Irgendwie immer meine Befürchtung zum falschen Zeitpunkt wenig geschützt zu sein. Knieschoner auf dem Hometrail ja oder doch nicht?
> Hab seit 2 Wochen immer was dabei in meinem Evoc Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor.
> Anhang anzeigen 762265
> ...



Vielleicht keine schlechte Idee mit dem Eisspray, wobei ich etwas bedenken hätte wenn bei den Temperaturen der letzten Zeit die sonne den ganzen Tag auf den Rucksack brennt...
Knie Protektoren habe ich immer an, die gehören schon dazu wie Helm und Handschuhe. Leider komme ich mit den Ellenbogen teilen  (fox Launch) nicht so gut klar, die saugen sich sowas von voll mit Schweiß


----------



## Maverick75 (14. August 2018)

...heute eine kleine Tour durchs Karwendel 

Einfach geile Landschaft


----------



## Maverick75 (14. August 2018)

da ging was schief...


----------



## Zerzal (14. August 2018)

Doppelt gedoppelt hält besser...


----------



## Maverick75 (15. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Doppelt gedoppelt hält besser...



Sorry - berichtigt...


----------



## Zerzal (15. August 2018)

Maverick75 schrieb:


> Sorry - berichtigt...


War nur spass...Alles gut


----------



## Maverick75 (15. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> War nur spass...Alles gut


Definitiv


----------



## mathijsen (17. August 2018)

Und wegen so einem Dialog hab ich jetzt wieder den Thread laden lassen, mit sämtlichen Bildern in drölftausend Pixel Auflösung...


----------



## Maverick75 (22. August 2018)

Lautersee Mittenwald bei Kaiserwetter


----------



## MtB55 (5. September 2018)

Ein Cube in der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (6. September 2018)

Tag 5 der Tour, Cube wieder in der Schweiz.


----------



## MtB55 (7. September 2018)

Tag 6 Cube am Malojapass


----------



## Orby (10. September 2018)

Dank marco_m ist mir der Runca Trail auf den Schirm gekommen. Den Never End Trail kannte ich ja bereits mit Zerzal, wäre aber wohl zu viel für mein Mädel. Und tib02 wollte ich auch nicht die Schweiz alleine überlassen.
Also ab in die Schweiz auf den Runca Trail





Panorama bei der Bergfahrt einfach gigantisch.





Schöne jedoch teilweise etwas mit Bremswellen übersäte Anlieger laden zum Surfen und Üben ein. Ab und an landet man sogar direkt am Anliegeranfang nach einem Table.





Die Serienfunktion vom Handy ausgiebig nutzen.





Ja ein paar mm Luft unter den Reifen , da ich das 160 kaum in die Luft bekomme habe, taste ich mich langsam ran.
Der obere Teil ist eher steinig und an einigen wenigen Stellen steil. An diesem eher flachen Stück sind viele Tables und Anlieger zum Üben verbaut. Alles ist dort in einem guten Zustand.





Ab hier ändert es sich langsam und die Steine weichen den Wurzeln. Jedoch kommen immer mal ein paar Stücke die steiler und ausgesetzt sind. Bin überrascht da einige Familien unterwegs sind.





Auch mein Mädel hat Spaß. Obwohl ich das Gelände anspruchsvoller finde als in Sölden die leichten Lines, hat sie mehr Spaß hier.





Ich erschrecke andauernd aus Angst es ist was passiert, dabei juchzt mein Mädel bei den meisten Spielerein aus Spaß am Biken.
Eine Abfahrt sind ca. 9,3km bis zur Bahn und 750HM. Uns hat es Spaß gemacht und auch wenn im Vergleich zu Sölden wo die Tickets günstiger sind und auch keine Parkgebühren verlangt werden, werden wir bestimmt noch mal kommen.

Am nächsten Tag noch ein Abstecher nach Lenzerheide.





Erst heute bemerke ich dass unser Selfie weltmeisterlich ist. Loic Bruni im Training am Vormittag, ein paar Stunden später ist er wieder Weltmeister.


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. September 2018)

ich hatte diese Woche das große Glück das mich der Filmemacher @thory hier aus dem Forum auf eine Tour begleitet hat!
aber seht selbst...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hatte diese Woche das große Glück das mich der Filmemacher @thory hier aus dem Forum auf eine Tour begleitet hat!
> aber seht selbst...



Sehr geil !
Sauber gefahren, saugut gefilmt.


----------



## Zerzal (13. September 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hatte diese Woche das große Glück das mich der Filmemacher @thory hier aus dem Forum auf eine Tour begleitet hat!
> aber seht selbst...


Sehr sehr geil.....


----------



## Orby (13. September 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hatte diese Woche das große Glück das mich der Filmemacher @thory hier aus dem Forum auf eine Tour begleitet hat!
> aber seht selbst...



Richtig gut gemacht, schöner Clip. War sicher richtig viel Arbeit der Clip.


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. September 2018)

@All Danke

Für mich war es nicht soooo viel mehr Arbeit,  die hatte wohl eher der @thory 

Er hatte auch ein Rad dabei aber ist nicht so recht zum fahren gekommen...


----------



## marco_m (17. September 2018)

Wieder mal in Davos unterwegs, einfach meine Lieblingsrunde
Jakobshorn - Pischa - Gotschna

Aber ich lass einfach die Bilder sprechen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (18. September 2018)

steht 2019 auch auf dem Plan


----------



## beuze1 (19. September 2018)

Gertrud, Andy& ich waren auch wieder unterweg's,
Die bekannten Panzersperren auf dem Plamort.

















und die geniale Aussicht,





auf den Reschensee





folgt die Abfahrt





über den Bunkertrail.





Pause muss schon sein.





Nach dem einrollen





geht's am See entlang





mit schönen Ausblicken























Auch König "Ortler"  gab sich die Ehre





vorbei am Kloster Marienberg





ging es nach Schlinig





und weiter Richtung





Sesvenna Hütte











Dabei wurden wir aber etwas ausgebremst

















400 kg gegen meine 67...





wir wurden uns aber einig























fahren war sowieso nicht mehr











Mit Blick auf die alte Pforzheimer& Sesvenna Hütte kann man wieder Fahren





Nach ausgiebiger Pause











geht es weiter





























Richtung Uina











Langsam Gertrud!!





es geht verdammt Steil runter.





Begegnung mit Alpencrossern...eng





Fantastischer Weg in steiler Wand.





Einer von den 2 kurzen Tunnel





Der untere Teil der Schlucht ist wieder fahrbar





Danach gehts noch ca.8km/600tm in rasender anfahrt bis Sur En.

Schön war's wieder....




ich (links!!) und zwei Esel


.​


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. September 2018)

da kommen Erinnerungen auf!


----------



## beuze1 (23. September 2018)

*Zu Besuch bei den 3 Schwestern...*

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr etwas zu spät dran war, bin ich diesmal früher los.





denn es ist ein weiter weg, zu den Damen.





schnell mache ich Höhe...











die erste Alp ist bald erreicht,





und gibt einen ersten Blick auf das Ziel ein. (Bild mitte)





Es ist aber noch ein weiter Weg...





also weiter...





Nach schweißtreibender auffahrt, ist dann das Ende der Straße erreicht.





und mein Cube bleibt an der Zoll-Hütte zurück.











Mächtig thronen die 3 Schwestern über dem Wanderweg.





Blick zurück auf den Anfahrtsweg und zur versteckten Zoll-Hütte bei den Bäumen.





Aussicht?





Ja!











Weiter rauf...











und noch weiter...





Steighilfen





da hoch???





na gut...





OK...





Wird schon halten...





Oben raus, durchaus anspruchsvoll





die kleine Schwester 2034, und die mittlere 2048 m ü A





Erreiche ich mein Ziel,





die große Schwester 2053 m ü A...TOP!!





Blick von der großen, auf die 2 kleinen Schwestern, am Horizont ist der Bodensee zu erahnen.





dann geht's auf der anderen Seite wieder runter





könnte man einiges fahren











Wieder auf dem Bike





erwartet mich jetzt noch 





ein 1200 tm Trail über 10 km vom feinsten 











bis direkt vor die Eisdiele







.


----------



## Route66 (23. September 2018)

Wahnsinns Bilder.... top


----------



## Maverick75 (23. September 2018)

Route66 schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Bilder.... top


+1 - Wahnsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (29. September 2018)




----------



## FR-Sniper (29. September 2018)

Doppelt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2018)

*Herbst !



*​


----------



## reblaus_MSP (13. Oktober 2018)

Mein Stereo 120 HPC bei der ersten Ausfahrt im August 2017.




Seitdem ist es mein stetiger Begleiter auf den Hometrails. Aber es wurde auch schon zweimal in den Alpen und dem ein oder anderen schönen Mittelgebirge ausgeführt.

Erster Härtetest war eine ordentliche Schlammschlacht beim Marathon




Dunkler Herbst und Winter







Das Winter-Ende wurde im Vinschgau eingeläutet, erstes Mal alpin, es war ein Genuss!







Kurz danach ging es in die schöne Rhön




Hometrails im Frühjahr







Alpentour im Juli, Aussicht auf den Schliersee




Kurzurlaub wenig später im Fichtelgebirge




... und Sonnenuntergang auf dem 387m hohen Hausberg


----------



## Zerzal (14. Oktober 2018)

Tolle Bilder! Aber sag, wo hast du an dem Bike den Fluxkompensator versteckt?


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## radlfaxe (14. Oktober 2018)

Von Kärnten an die Adria.


----------



## radlfaxe (14. Oktober 2018)

Durch die schottischen Highlands.


----------



## beuze1 (15. Oktober 2018)

a


----------



## beuze1 (15. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem mein gutes altes Cube neue Bremsen bekommen hat


















Mussten diese natürlich gut eingefahren werden....





Auf in die Berge





Es geht steil los

















am 14.Okt. stehen die Rinder& Bullen noch auf der grünen Weide..





Es ziehhhhht sich.





und wird noch steiler.





Aber bei dem Wetter und diesen Farben halb so schlimm.





Die erste Abfahrt ist nach 2 Std. erreicht











und endet in einem schönen Hochtal.











Weiter gehts über schöne Trails





bis zum Kulminationspunkt!





Erfreulich viele echte Biker ohne "E" treffen sich im Naturfreundehaus.





Nach einer kleiner Stärkung, geht es in die finale Abfahrt.





























Immer im Blick der mächtige Tödi 3614 m!!





Blick zurück zum Naturfreundehaus.





Dann fordert der Trail die ganze Aufmerksamkeit

















von da oben kommen wir





Der Talboden ist noch lange nicht erreicht!











Trail, Trail, Trail










Durch den grünen Tunnel





Erreichen wir schließlich den Talboden.





Mit reichlich Rückenwind gehts über 14 km mit fast 40km/h zurück zum Startpunkt 






40km/1200hm
.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (17. Oktober 2018)

Goldener Oktober 











Der Wald brennt





Früher fuhren hier Züge











Die abgerutschte Brücke











Der Ausgang vom 2 Tunnel.





Ach Schleife





Vesperpause mit Aussicht


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2018)

@beuze1 ist das am ARGEN? 
Cool das du immer noch mit dem AMS unterwegs bist  Bist doch bestimmt schon bei 100.000 km


----------



## beuze1 (18. Oktober 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @beuze1 ist das am ARGEN?
> Cool das du immer noch mit dem AMS unterwegs bist  Bist doch bestimmt schon bei 100.000 km



Nein, das ist an der Bregenzer Ach. Eine 1980 stillgelegte Bahntrasse.
Nächstes Jahr sollten 50.000 km mit dem Cube voll sein.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2018)

Sieht gut aus und ist ja gar nicht soweit von mir aus


----------



## inzi (19. Oktober 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist an der Bregenzer Ach. Eine 1980 stillgelegte Bahntrasse.
> Nächstes Jahr sollten 50.000 km mit dem Cube voll sein.



Könntest du mir bitte infos über die strecke zukommen lassen? von wo bis wo? Bin ausm Oberland, und im Unterland leider nicht Trailkundig.
Ich kenne von der alten Trasse nur der Teil der als Radweg ausgebaut ist.

infos gerne auch per PN.


lg 

Christian


----------



## beuze1 (4. November 2018)

Mit der Sonne wird es so langsam knapp


----------



## beuze1 (9. November 2018)

Also, ich bin mit dem Herbst mehr als zufrieden...


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2018)

heute mal wieder das Stereo bewegt...


----------



## beuze1 (16. November 2018)

Heute hab ich mich auf der Tour





einfach mal hängen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (22. November 2018)

gestern nochmal schnell das Wetter genutzt!




bergauf bei -2°








am Gipfel hatte es +3°!




und @KäptnFR  in Action!


----------



## beuze1 (22. November 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> l das Wetter genutzt!



klasse Bilder, sieht nach einer schönen Tour aus...


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2019)

Erste Tour 2019!
alles wieder auf 0 Resettet.....





genau das richtige Wetter





zum Baden zu kalt





zum Biken großartig





erste Spur





auf den Trail gezirkelt 





Wünsche Euch allen schöne& unfallfreie Touren in 2019....
und nehmt den Foto mit...
beuze


----------



## rider1970 (6. Januar 2019)

Schöne Bilder mit richtigem Winterwetter 
Hier bei uns seit Wochen fast nur nasskaltes mistwetter 
Wird Zeit das das Frühjahr kommt


----------



## beuze1 (11. Februar 2019)

Nachdem wir ne ganze Zeit im Schnee versunken sind, war an Biken nicht zu denken.





Aber nur ein paar km weiter Richtung Bodensee sieht die Sache schon wieder recht gut aus.





Dazu noch recht angenehme Temperaturen.





Immer wieder schön.





Hier wurden früher mal Boote gebaut.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (12. Februar 2019)

Ist zwar schon einige Tage her, aber das war eine der letzten Touren in 2018 bevor der Schnee im Sauerland fiel...
Man sieht noch schön die Herbstfärbung der Blätter.
Die Tour fand mitten im Sauerland am Hennesee statt. Sauerländer Waldroute bis nach Rüthen / Kallenhardt. auf der Suche nach neuen Trails.




Große Bank an der Waldroute....oder wohl doch ein kleines Bike?




Der "ruhige" Hennesee




Gipfelkreuz erreicht













Wasser oder Brücke?








der letzte Berg erreicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (6. März 2019)

Die letzten Schneereste mussten erst noch gefunden werden, aber auf über 800 Meter auf der sauerländischen Hunau liegt immer noch was...

*Traumaussicht*




*Das "Hundegrab", auf der Hunau, hier wurde 1936 ein Jagdhund beerdigt*




*Es musste auch mal geschoben werden, die Reste der Loipen waren zu tief*




*Aussichten...*


----------



## beuze1 (21. März 2019)

Die tage werden wieder länger....





die Hosen wieder kürzer....


----------



## beuze1 (7. April 2019)

Herrlich, Sonnengeflutete Trail's


----------



## xerto (7. April 2019)

Im mittleren Bild: War das ein Hinterradumsetzer oder wolltest Du Überschlag üben?


----------



## beuze1 (7. April 2019)

xerto schrieb:


> Im mittleren Bild: War das ein Hinterradumsetzer oder wolltest Du Überschlag üben?


 
Ich wollte elegant über den Schatten Springen 
im Übrigen übe ich das Hinterradumsetzen schon mehrere Jahre, aber außer zweimal KH mit OP bin ich noch keinen cm weiter 

Heute, hoch überm Stammhaus von VAUDE


----------



## beuze1 (25. April 2019)

denn schönen Tag genossen....


----------



## beuze1 (19. Mai 2019)

Durchs grüne Schwabenland,





und über die Kante,











zur Kapelle aus Brennholz.






Spoiler: kapelle



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...750-100.html&usg=AOvVaw118G4ksaRdOgJ0Y_rjTaQw


----------



## Omega666 (28. Mai 2019)

Am Sonntag bin ich von meiner Bodensee Tour zurück gekommen. Insgesamt 218 km und 1231 Meter Anstieg. War meine erste Ettappentour und dafür lief es richtig gut. Ich bin zusammen mit einem guten Freund gefahren. Die Tour haben wir über Komoot geplant und Navgiert hat uns dann mein Wahoo Bolt. Es war sicherlich nicht meine letzte mehrtägige Tour.


----------



## beuze1 (14. Juni 2019)

An vier-fünf Tagen im Jahr, kann ich vom Wohnzimmer aus diesen Berg sehen. *(ca.50 km luftlinie)*






Zeit der Sache mal auf den Grund, besser Gipfel zu gehen.





Der Frühnebel lichtet sich





Schnell gewinnt man höhe





Sieht nicht danach aus, ist aber Sacksteil. Hatte mühe im Sattel zu bleiben, hab mich aber durchgebissen!





Das Ende der Fahrbaren Straße.











Ab hier heißt es, Schieben& Tragen.





Blick zurück zur Hütte.











Letzte Aufschwung





kurz vor einer kleinen Kletter einlage.





Dann bin ich ganz oben!





Der Rundumblick ist _alle Mühe wert!_















Der Wächter des Allgäus *(1737,9 m ü. NHN)*





Nach der Überschreitung, folgt der Sinkflug auf der anderen Seite des Berges.





Traum
















Trail-Geschlängel





Wurzel-Trail





_Ich komme wieder..._


----------



## Orby (14. Juni 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> An vier-fünf Tagen im Jahr, kann ich vom Wohnzimmer aus diesen Berg sehen. *(ca.50 km luftlinie)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Anstieg ist wirklich steil, lang und zäh. Da brennen die Waden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (15. Juni 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> An vier-fünf Tagen im Jahr, kann ich vom Wohnzimmer aus diesen Berg sehen. *(ca.50 km luftlinie)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da werden Erinnerungen wach 
Mein erster "richtiger " Bikeurlaub --- 1987, man ist das lange her, wir wurden beäugt wie aliens 

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Cubie (16. Juni 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> An vier-fünf Tagen im Jahr, kann ich vom Wohnzimmer aus diesen Berg sehen. *(ca.50 km luftlinie)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega Fotostory, 
da wird man fast ein wenig neidisch


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2019)

Es war wieder soweit....











Basis war das Hote Super8 in Freiburg.... (würde ich nicht mehr nehmen)





Nach kleinen Problemen...





ging es am Morgen los.





Schon bald hatten wir die Stadt verlassen











Steil ging es immer Richtung "Schauinsland"





12 km Bergauf....











weiter, immer weiter
















Blick zurück auf Freiburg











fast schon oben...





Tina, fuhr als einzige die ganze Strecke durch!!





nach 1370 hm immer noch ein Lächeln im Gesicht...Gerrit





vor 2 Jahren noch mit Strom, jetzt mit Eigenpower unterwegs!!...Silvio











Schauinsland Gipfelstürmer











runter ging es über die gebauten Trails, "_Badish Moon Rising_" & „_Canadian_“
























Pause zwischen den Trails











Weiter geht's























Großartige Tour, mit einer hart verdienten- aber genialen Abfahrt bis in den Biergarten...





Glückliche Biker, ein schöner Tag.







Tag 2, forderte von Beginn an...





mit subtropischen Temperaturen.











der Schweiß floß bei allen in Strömen.





doch der erste Gipfel war bald erreicht.





Mannshohe Blüten am Rosskopf


















Bereit zur weiterfahrt





in eine ungewisse Zukunft?











Kandel Höhenweg























großer Mann, auf kleinem Bike?











nach kilometer langen Trails





ging es in den hammerharten Schlußanstieg zum Kandel











Die letzten Körner wurden verfeuert











und alles irgendwie Gefahren was noch möglich war





bis der Kandel-Gipfel erreicht war.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die folgenden 10 km Abfahrt hatten es dank Nieselregen in sich, waren aber unglaublich vielseitig,
was zu unterschiedlichsten Deutungen von S1 bis S5 führten. Wir kamen alle Glücklich unten an!!





Ausrollen im Weinberg





Cool down in der Eisdiele...












*Freiburger outtakes*
















































Wir kommen wieder, auch wenn's manchmal gefährlich war.





*Wenn der Fotograf auch mal auf's Bild will...



*

das war's aus dem






beuze1


----------



## OIRAM (25. Juni 2019)

Hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mit Euch.
Super Bilder und Bericht, BEUZE eben.


----------



## beuze1 (3. August 2019)

_Dschungel_  -Biken 
*Klingenbachschlucht*


----------



## Blacks05 (3. Dezember 2019)

Am sonnigen Oberrhein unterwegs.


----------



## beuze1 (8. Dezember 2019)

*the end of the way*


----------



## Sebl1981 (16. Dezember 2019)

Mallorca...


----------



## beuze1 (16. Dezember 2019)

Sebl1981 schrieb:


> Mallorca...



Mehr Meer Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebl1981 (16. Dezember 2019)

35°C


----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2020)

So, neues Jahr, neue Touren. Den Tacho auf 0 gestellt und raus in den frostigen Wald! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Wünsche Euch allen schöne unfallfreie Touren in 2020 und nehmt den Foto mit!!


----------



## beuze1 (20. März 2020)

das bestimmende Thema zurzeit.
Soziale Kontakte vermeiden!!


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2020)

Eigentlich sollte man ja soziale Kontakte pflegen, nur die physischen Kontakte sollte man meiden .... oder?


----------



## beuze1 (27. März 2020)

Die Schenkel brennen, der Arsch tu weh, die Lunge pfeift...
Schön, wenn man in solchen Zeiten gesund ist.
Dankbar!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2020)

Ich war seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr aktiv in diesem Forum und jetzt schaue ich durch Zufall rein, sehe Beuze immer noch auf seinem historischen AMS und das Cube Forumstreffen in Freiburg. Wenn das nicht grounded in solchen Zeiten, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (12. April 2020)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich war seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr aktiv in diesem Forum und jetzt schaue ich durch Zufall rein, sehe Beuze immer noch auf seinem historischen AMS und das Cube Forumstreffen in Freiburg. Wenn das nicht grounded in solchen Zeiten, weiß ich auch nicht.



Manche Dinge ändern sich nie


----------



## Luckes85 (12. April 2020)

Bei schönstem Sommerwetter muss man einfach aufs Bike


----------



## beuze1 (13. April 2020)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sehe Beuze immer noch auf seinem historischen AMS und das Cube Forumstreffen in Freiburg.



Hallo Andi,
ja nachhaltig sind wir. Macht immer noch einen Riesen Spaß, auch nach bald 10 Jahren die Jungs& Tina zu treffen. Kleine, aber feine Truppe und mittlerweile echte Freunde.


----------



## Route66 (12. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## Route66 (12. Mai 2020)

Ganz vergessen:  
das Bike ist übrigens ein Cube Stereo C62 Race ( 160 mm ) aus 2016   

Würd mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere den gelben Stern im Fotoalbum drückt


----------



## beuze1 (20. Mai 2020)

Corona hat für mich auch durchaus positive Seiten, z.B. kann man bei schönstem Wetter an den Bodensee zum Biken,
ohne das einem tausende Turis mit Elektrorädern im Wege stehen ?

Wasserburg..





geh ich noch als Knabe durch?





Mammutbaum bei Lindau





Insel Lindau





Der Hafen





Wäre ich gerne noch hoch, aber verbotenes Land!
 Pänder 1062m hoch
 auf  5,7 km | 614 Hm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2020)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



Eiiiineeee Muh eine Määä eine Täterätätäää .......


----------



## beuze1 (2. Juni 2020)

hier war nichts..


----------



## beuze1 (2. Juni 2020)

Pfingstrunde durchs Schwabenländle....





Wiesentrail





Herzogenweiher





Herzogenweiher





Blick in die Allgäuer Alpen





Heilig-Kreuz-Kapelle auf dem Kapellenberg





Heilig-Kreuz-Kapelle auf dem Kapellenberg





Die St.Rochus-Kapelle - eine sog. Besenkapelle





Vollgas





Bodnegg





Sinnlose Zerstörung und Vandalismus/  Theo-Maucher-Hütte





Schön wars


----------



## beuze1 (22. Juni 2020)

Kleine Runde nach Tettnang, schon wieder recht warm...




Blick über Laimnau und die Argenschleife




Trail im Tettnanger Wald




Eiskaffee in Tettnang




am Horizont der Bodensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. Juli 2020)

Freitags-Runde zum Landmetzger nach Waldburg


----------



## beuze1 (14. Juli 2020)

Also irgendwie,





schmecken die geklauten Kirschen besser.





Am Bodensee


----------



## beuze1 (23. Juli 2020)

Alpenhupen-Test....





sehr angenehmer Klang.


----------



## beuze1 (24. Juli 2020)

Mitten im Uferwald an der Mündung der Bregenzer Ach in den Bodensee bei Bregenz, steht ein alter russischer Kampfpanzer vom Typ T-34 – aus Beton gegossen. Das Ding ist weithin kaum bekannt.
Eine Tour zum Schwäbischen Meer lohnt aber allemal....
























Naturparadies Bodensee





Bregenzer Ach Mündung





das Schwäbische Meer





Am horizont Lindau


----------



## beuze1 (31. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Ausflug ins Allgäu.....Anreise mit dem Auto





verspricht ein schöner Tag zu werden










Wie immer im Allgäu





Sacksteil bei 30°










Allgäuer Schönheiten










Aussicht leicht getrübt










Ab jetzt gehts Talwärts










Trail's























kurzer Stopp








Langer Stopp





Schön wars....


----------



## rider1970 (31. Juli 2020)

Schöne Bilder, aber einige fehlen irgendwie?


----------



## beuze1 (31. Juli 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> aber einige fehlen irgendwie?



Keine Ahnung warum? Wenn ich auf Bearbeiten gehe, sind alle da??


----------



## shield (31. Juli 2020)

cube stereo 150 29" in bewegung. alle infos zum trail in der videobeschreibung


----------



## stratt (31. Juli 2020)

Kurz vor dem Berggasthaus Pederü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (1. August 2020)

shield schrieb:


> cube stereo 150 29" in bewegung.



Schönes Video, netter Trail. Aber die Musik hat es mir unmöglich gemacht, es bis zum Ende zu schauen.


----------



## rider1970 (1. August 2020)

shield schrieb:


> cube stereo 150 29" in bewegung. alle infos zum trail in der videobeschreibung



Schönes und aufwendiges Video   
Respekt für die saubere Fahrtechnik


----------



## beuze1 (8. August 2020)

Mit dem Bike von der schönen Lau zur küssenden Sau.

Das Ulmer Münster im Morgendunst





Die noch junge Blau





Nägelesfelsen





Blick auf Blaubeuern





Auf dem Knoblauchfelsen





Vollgass





Am Blautopf





Der Blautopf











Trails





Die küssende Sau











Albdurchbrüche
















_Felsenlabyrinth





Blich auf Weiler von der Ruine Günzelburg 





und wieder runter





 Die Ruine Hohengerhausen 






Schön wars.... _


----------



## Denyodp (12. August 2020)

Vorfreude auf unsere Wochenendtour. Es geht von Detmold HBF zum Hermann, über die Extern Steine hinab zur Lippe und dann nach Hause. Das werden so ca. 300 KM in drei Tagen.


----------



## beuze1 (30. August 2020)

Die Touren der letzten Tage..,
Amtzell,





Feldsee





Blick in's Ländle























Rast





kam vor 15000 Jahren aus der Schweiz zu uns!

















Die Waldburg


----------



## Cubie (3. September 2020)

Auf dem Weg zum Cube Bikeparkplatz...




Cube vorbildlich geparkt mit Reschensee im Hintergrund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (3. September 2020)

.


----------



## marco_m (5. September 2020)

Stereo in Bewegung, Parpaner Rothorn ...





zwischen Culmet und Furcletta...





Welschtobel ?


----------



## beuze1 (15. September 2020)

*130 staubige km durch die Eifel...*











*Leider geschlossen, für immer?*










*genialer Trail..*





*Speed am Sammetbach...*





*schöner Pausenplatz...*















*Wittlich*





*Schieferlay*





*Eifel-Kühlschrank, mitten im Wald *





*Klaus ist platt...*





*Mosel*





*Grundreinigung, zu Hause...*


----------



## beuze1 (20. September 2020)

Die Trail's vor der Haustüre...
nach 500m schon im Wald...




auf der Kante




an der Argen








September, bei 27c




schmal, schwer, schön.




für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch




Kreuzweiher.


----------



## beuze1 (23. September 2020)

*Am wilden Fluß*


----------



## beuze1 (26. Oktober 2020)

Das Jahr neigt sich zu Ende..

































schön wars....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2020)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Das Jahr neigt sich zu Ende..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1139496
> 
> ...



Schmal du hast doch nicht etwa den Goldesel ausgemustert ?


----------



## beuze1 (26. Oktober 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schmal du hast doch nicht etwa den Goldesel ausgemustert ?



Im bunten Herbstlaub kann das Bike schon mal verloren gehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2020)

😂 ich brauche 🤓


----------



## beuze1 (8. November 2020)

Der Herbst macht sich deutlich bemerkbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (10. November 2020)

keiner draußen?


----------



## Hmmwv (10. November 2020)

Da gibts nicht viel zu sehen.


----------



## beuze1 (13. November 2020)

Herrliches Spähherbst-Wetter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2020)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Herrliches Spähherbst-Wetter
> Anhang anzeigen 1149661
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1149662
> ...



goldig


----------



## beuze1 (19. November 2020)

Was tun an einem nebligen, November Mittwochmorgen?




Schnell mit den Auto ins nahe Allgäu...




und schon scheint die Sonne




kann es schöneres geben.




Cube ganz oben




Bevor es weiter geht, noch ne Runde Schaukeln.




Die Nagelfluhkette.








Zeit für die Mittagspause.












Weiter gehts,
















Ich sollte wohl mal meine Navigation überdenken.




Hab den Weg!? dann, aber doch gefunden





Schön war's...


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2020)

Sonntagstour durch den frostigen Wald




Der Nebel lichtet sich









Reiten& Biken mit aussicht




November, die Kühe stehen noch auf der Weide




Die Waldburg














Der Hochgrat, mit 1834 Meter höchste Erhebung der Nagelfluhkette




Bodnegg









Cube AMS 125/2008




 Schwäbische Käsespätzle


----------



## beuze1 (19. Dezember 2020)

Auf der Sonnenbank...



Altmann& Säntis CH




dicker Nebel überm Bodensee.


----------



## Switched (21. Dezember 2020)

Cube Stereo 120 SLT [email protected] La Palma  LG von der Insel


----------



## beuze1 (22. Dezember 2020)

Biken im Dezember, bei 13c Plus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim-aux (24. Dezember 2020)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Alpenhupen-Test....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1087253
> 
> sehr angenehmer Klang.


 Kannst zu der Alpenhupe ein kleines Fazit geben?  immernoch im einsatz?
Hab gehört das Teil soll für Personen vor einem kaum hörbar sein


----------



## beuze1 (24. Dezember 2020)

Tim-aux schrieb:


> Kannst zu der Alpenhupe ein kleines Fazit geben?



Ja ich habe sie immer noch im Einsatz. Ich finde sie nach wie vor sehr gut. Hatte erst bedenken, dass mir das Gebimmel auf den Keks geht, aber sie hat einen wirklich angenehmen klang und bimmelt auch nicht bei jedem Stöckchen auf dem Weg. Ich benutze sie hauptsächlich auf Trails bergab, weil mich dann die Fußgänger schon hören bevor ich sie sehe. Die meisten reagieren sehr positiv und freuen sich über den sehr schönen Kuhglocken klang, der nicht so aufdringlich wie eine herkömmliche Klingel ist. Auf Radwegen oder in der Stadt kannst Du sie auch mal von Hand schütteln. Von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## beuze1 (31. Dezember 2020)

*So, fertig für dieses Jahr!


*


----------



## beuze1 (8. Januar 2021)

_*Social Distancing




Bei uns sind auch die Kneipen offen 


*_


----------



## beuze1 (12. Januar 2021)

Bestes Bike-Wetter, hier Wangen im Allgäu


----------



## Iron-Mike (17. Januar 2021)

Viele Grüße aus dem verschneiten Deister von meinem Cube Reaction und mir 😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Mike (18. Januar 2021)

@beuze1 Landschaftlich kann ich von hier aus natürlich nicht mit dir mithalten, du wohnst echt in einem Mountainbikeparadies.
Aber ich wollte mal andeuten, dass wir im Norden auch Schnee kennen.


----------



## beuze1 (18. Januar 2021)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte mal andeuten,



Ja, ich wohne in der Tat schon sehr schön im 3. Ländereck Bodensee. Die Möglichkeiten sind schier unerschöpflich was Outdoor betrifft. Aber es gibt doch vor jeder Haustüre genug Abenteuer, man muss nur rausgehen. Schnee würde mir mittlerweile reichen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (30. Januar 2021)

Rheinhessen ist momentan schneefrei 👍


----------



## Nuke2 (30. Januar 2021)

Nach 4 Wochen das erste mal eine kleine Runde ohne danach 5 Std zu putzen.
Es war frisch aber trocken und Sonne hat sich mal sehen lassen. Aber der Sturm der letzten Tage hat einiges fallen lassen.


----------



## Nuke2 (4. Februar 2021)

Heute war nach 5 Tagen Regen mal wieder ein Tag mit so einem komischen hellen Licht am Himmel und blauem Hintergrund. Da habe ich das renovierte Reaction mal rausgeholt und bin zum Bäcker. 

Neue Schläuche und Reifen
Einfach vorne und neuen Freilauf.
Sattel aus der Restkiste
Jetzt warte ich dadrauf das ich irgendwo eine 1x11 Gruppe bekommen kann.


----------



## beuze1 (5. Februar 2021)

Nuke2 schrieb:


> Heute war nach 5 Tagen Regen mal wieder ein Tag mit so einem komischen hellen Licht am Himmel und blauem Hintergrund.



Ja, in der Tat. Das Phänomen trat gestern auch bei uns auf.


----------



## beuze1 (5. Februar 2021)

Heute 13c+ in den Winterklamotten schon fast wie im Hochsommer


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2021)

4c-, rollt nicht schlecht!


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2021)

Sonntagsrunde...


----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2021)

*Beikers, hier bin ich richtig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (22. Februar 2021)

Sonntag, 19° in der Sonne, 44km CC/XC Runde.
Läuft sehr gut der Neuaufbau!


----------



## beuze1 (23. Februar 2021)

Pilgerfahrt...
























schön wars..


----------



## rallyelee (23. Februar 2021)

Feierabend Runde


----------



## beuze1 (26. Februar 2021)

_*Isch des schee am See*_


----------



## Nuke2 (7. März 2021)

Heute wieder mal ne kleine Runde gemacht. War zwar im Wald noch kühl aber die Sonne hat dann schon schön gewärmt.  Das Bike sauber aus dem Keller geholt und genauso wieder dort abgestellt. Der Schlamm der letzten Monate ist weg. Dafür wüten überall die Harvester 😩


----------



## rider1970 (9. März 2021)

Schönes bike

Ist leider bei uns genau das selbe mit diesen Panzern die durch den Wald fahren und Schneisen der Verwüstung hinterlassen :-(


----------



## Nuke2 (22. März 2021)

Sonntag ne klein Runde gemacht. Viele Bäume umgefallen und viele Bäume auf die Trails gezogen.


----------



## beuze1 (25. März 2021)

die letzten Meter




Bodensee& Alpenblick.


----------



## beuze1 (27. Mai 2021)

Ende Mai, wieder mit lang/lang unterwegs 🥶


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. Juni 2021)




----------



## helmsp (16. Juni 2021)

Wieder mal über Umwegen um paar Hm zu sammeln en route zur Arbeit.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Juni 2021)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1287686
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1287685
> 
> ...


Mein Heimatrevier🥰👋


----------



## beuze1 (11. Juli 2021)

Ausflug zur Mosel...


----------



## beuze1 (23. Juli 2021)

Im Hochtal....


----------



## WhatTheHell (23. Juli 2021)

Ein wirkliche tolles Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (1. Oktober 2021)

* "go biking" 


*

*





































































*


----------



## OrrBabba (10. Oktober 2021)

Die Jungfernfahrt, irgendwann im Sommer 2020:


----------



## beuze1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Kalterer Tage....


----------



## beuze1 (7. November 2021)

Was für ein geiles Teil...im Hintergrund ein Radlader.


----------



## beuze1 (18. November 2021)

Links geschaut, rechts geschaut und weiter....


----------



## beuze1 (6. Dezember 2021)

Alleine auf weiter Flur...


----------



## OrrBabba (6. Dezember 2021)

Hab mit dem Waldwegwürfel heute auch ne Runde im Schlamm gewühlt.


----------



## beuze1 (17. Dezember 2021)

Winter Biken...


----------



## beuze1 (14. Januar 2022)

Herrliches Wetter -5 °C


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2022)

Wintersport....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2022)

Boxen Stopp, Cube Schwingenlager Wechseln...
























und wieder weiter...


----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2022)

Ich dachte ja gleich dass das eng werden würde...


----------



## Iron-Mike (15. Februar 2022)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja gleich dass das eng werden würde...
> Anhang anzeigen 1420839


 beuze1.
Erste Frage: Ist das Bike ok?


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2022)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> beuze1.
> Erste Frage: Ist das Bike ok?



Gottseidank ja...


----------



## S.Turner (20. Februar 2022)

Heute habe ich mal ausprobiert, wie gut sich Schaltwerk und Speichen vertragen. Naja, hält sich in Grenzen würde ich behaupten.

Gestern (!) kam meine Lieferung mit einem Ersatz-Schaltauge, für den Fall dass ich es mir kaputt mache. Heute, 200 Meter nachdem ich losfuhr, hat ein Ast die Tour beendet nachdem er sich gewaltsam am Schaltwerk vergangen hat..

Kann man wirklich so viel Glück haben? Schaltauge liegt frisch bereit und dann passiert es auch noch direkt vor der Haustür.
Werkzeug und Material hatte ich zwar dabei, aber zuhause am Montageständer war die Reparatur dann doch angenehmer.

Ich bleib dabei. Schaltauge, Kettenschloss und Schlauch werden bei Ausfahrten mitgenommen. 

edit: man erkennt es schlecht. Zwischen Kettenleitblech und Röllchen klemmt die Speiche. Kein Schaden außer dem Schaltauge.


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei. Schaltauge, Kettenschloss und Schlauch werden bei Ausfahrten mitgenommen.



Na ja, je nach Bike....


----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2022)

Mal wieder ins bayrische...


----------



## beuze1 (12. März 2022)

Home Sweet Home


----------



## beuze1 (22. März 2022)

So kann ein Montag beginnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (29. März 2022)

_*Frühlings Erwachen



*_


----------



## beuze1 (30. März 2022)

Ich mach hier mal etwas Eigenwerbung zum FdT
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2636747


----------



## beuze1 (4. April 2022)

*Mit Frost gegen die Kälte...*









*
Frostschutzberegnung*



















*Warum erinnert mich das an die Tour de France?*


----------



## huzzel (14. April 2022)

Auf dem Weg von Platte nach Simonswald auf dem Jägerpfad. Bin es jetzt im Urlaub an 3 Tagen hintereinander gefahren. Da es bei uns daheim nur so 80 - 100 Meter tiefe Täler gibt sind die 700 Meter am Stück schon was anderes. Aber es hat richtig Spaß gemacht 👍, auch das wieder hoch 🥵


----------



## beuze1 (17. April 2022)

Frohe Ostern...


----------



## MTB-Mels (18. April 2022)

_Was kleines von mir_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (26. April 2022)

Letzte Woche hatte ich einen mehrtägigen Alb-Traum..


----------



## beuze1 (9. September 2022)

Hier geht es auch immer mehr abwärts...


----------



## beuze1 (11. Oktober 2022)

*Es ist Herbst geworden...*


----------



## Orby (11. Oktober 2022)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1566684
> 
> *Es ist Herbst geworden...*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1566685


Ich glaub seit ich hier im Forum bin, bist du eifrig mit deinem Bike unterwegs 
Das Bike läuft und läuft.


----------



## beuze1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich glaub seit ich hier im Forum bin, bist du eifrig mit deinem Bike unterwegs
> Das Bike läuft und läuft.



Ich habe das Cube 2008 gekauft und wir haben zusammen bis jetzt ca. 50 tkm gemacht.


----------



## beuze1 (19. Oktober 2022)

Was für geniales Bike-Wetter.


----------



## beuze1 (4. November 2022)

Herbst...


----------



## mathijsen (6. November 2022)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich hier ewig nix mehr gepostet habe, obwohl ich durchaus des öfteren Beuzes Alleinherrschaft hätte brechen können. 😉 Gab einige Touren in den letzten Jahren, wo schöne Bilder vom Cube in motion entstanden sind.
z.B. 2019 im Vinschgau.




Und Sölden




Oder vor ein paar Wochen im ligurischen Hinterland:


----------



## beuze1 (6. November 2022)

mathijsen schrieb:


> obwohl ich durchaus des öfteren Beuzes Alleinherrschaft hätte brechen können. 😉 Gab einige Touren.....


Ein bisschen Konkurrenz würde bestimmt guttun. Die Alleinherrschaft von mir wurde so nie angestrebt, ist mir aber über die Jahre aber praktisch in den Schoß gefallen. Aber "der alte Mann und das Cube" werden ihr Bestes geben.

Grüße aus der 26" Steinzeit


----------



## mathijsen (6. November 2022)

Finde das Bronze immer noch super. Könnten sie gerne mal wieder auflegen, so als Stereo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (6. November 2022)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Finde das Bronze immer noch super. Könnten sie gerne mal wieder auflegen, so als Stereo


und so unempfindlich über all die Jahre.


----------



## philfei (14. November 2022)

Umbrien und besonders die Gegen um Perugia ist super für MTB-Touren (vermutlich auf für's Rennrad oder Gravel). Ende Oktober war das Wetter sonnig und damit traumhaft. Daher Grüße von der Fontana Maggiore in Perugia


----------



## beuze1 (14. Dezember 2022)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2023)

Ich wünsche ein gutes, gesundes neues Jahr, Euch& mir viele spannende, unfallfreie Touren. Meine erste Tour in 2023 ist gefahren und fühlte sich schon fast wie Frühling an.


----------

